# Anyone LTTTC Number One?



## Feisty Fidget

Firstly ladies I am very sorry if there is another thread like this in the LTTC forum, I had a little nosey but can't seem to find one :flower: I know that there is a TTC number one in the general ttc forum but as I am sure you will understand our circumstances are quite a bit different to the general ttc population and it get's a bit difficult trying to get to know people when they are lucky enough to fall pregnant quickly.

I just wanted to try and find some lovely ladies that I could keep in touch with and be able to relate with and get some much deserved :bfp: to celebrate!

My name is Danielle and I have been married since November 2009 to my childhood sweetheart. We started ttc in February 2010 and started clomid in August 2010, fell pregnant on the first round but sadly lost in a MMC in October 2010. Have been trying again since December last year but so far not a sniff of a :bfp: Am currently battling out local PCT to get a referral to a fertility specialist (over prescribed clomid and suffered major health implications so can no-longer use it :wacko:)

Hoping to chat to some other lovelies in a similar situation :flower:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello Danielle, 
I am LTTTCing number one and I am onto my 34th cycle (that in years is in my ticker). I have been married for 6 years this Friday and although we did not properly TTC until December 2008, I came of the bcp in December 2005, 2-3 months after we got married. So we were really NTNP. 

I have had high prolactin for a number of years but I have it under control with meds so that really is not our problem. I have had all the tests done and DH has had two SAs. We are currently on the waiting list for IVF and that will be about a 12 month wait. I have never had a hint a BFP. :nope:


----------



## Just1atLeast

My situation is a tad bit different but i understand where you are coming from. I have never had a :bfp: ever and have been trying nearly my whole adult life. I have done 8 IUI's and not even a chemical. I' so frustrated at this point and i don't have a clue how i will ever get money for IVF. I have used every kind of med and injectable and ovulated just fine with tons of large follicles. I have PCOS and with my Metformin i am doing just fine but my hubby has Varicocele and low motility but that shouldn't make a huge difference. When i was first put on Clomid, the first 2 rounds were mildy okay but the 3rd round did some damage and i was rushed to the ER. It made me go wacko and i never looked back. Injectables from now on. It's nice to speak to someone in my situation. I hope we both are blessed soon.:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Irish eyes I am so sorry you have not yet had any answers as to why you still haven't had that :bfp:

Have you tried IUI before or has your specialist recommended going straight to IVF?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just1atleast I am so sorry that you are having such a tough time of it, clomid did make me go pretty imbalanced by the end of it but I think that is because I developed OHS syndrome from being on it for too long.

It is just so frustrating not know what is wrong! Everyone else makes it look so easy!


----------



## yellowbell

hiyee!
Another LTTC # 1 here! :hi:

DH and I have been TTC since Feb 2010 too! I've never had a BFP eversince though. We've got male factor problems and also I have a possibly blocked right tube. So now we're undergoing IVF with ICSI.

Here's wishing us all our long awaited miracles to happen :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi Yellowbell, how long is your wait for IVF going to be? x


----------



## yellowbell

I'm already 2 weeks into the process and about 3 more weeks to go :)


----------



## fisher640

](*,) TTC #1 here as well

I quit BCP in 2008, so NTNP and then we've been TTC for 1.5 years now? I haven't been prescribed clomid yet. His SA was normal, and my HSG was all clear last month. After AF this month I've just not been able to pick myself back up. I'm SO sad. :sad1: I just want to know it will all turn out okay in the end you know? The waiting and wondering is terrible. I'm waiting for a return call from my doctor to find out what testing is next.


----------



## urchin

Hi chikk

I'm also TTC#1 - been 3 years now, with one pregnancy 2 years ago that sadly ended with a MMC. Since then not even a chemical.

I have since found out that I have hard boiled eggs, so we are on the waiting list for a donor - and this waiting list never seems to get any shorter


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's nice to know we are not so alone ladies :flower:

Well I have just had a call from my GP surgery requesting I go in for a discussion about the serious allegations about 4 of their doctors :wacko: Really dreading it as although I know I have a valid point for malpractice I also know how the system works (joys of managing a dental NHS practice previously) and they will try and twist my past notes to fit their version of events and claim I have 'misunderstood' their various negligent acts.

I know what you mean about not being able to pick yourself up fisher, the last five cycles have been hell. I will not allow myself to be hopeful and I constantly feel like 'what is the point?'. Doing better now though, and I am sure you will too! :hugs:

Yellowbell exciting times for you at the moment then hun! :dance: Please keep me updated!

Urchin if you don't mind me asking how did they find out you had an issue with egg quality?

xxx


----------



## pavementfan

hi there, i'm also LTTC, just over a year now. hub's 2nd SA just came back, it's all good and we've been given go-ahead to do IUI if we want it (my HSG also clear)

but am not sure if it will work as i suspect there may be probs with me now as not a sniff of a BFP in 14 cycles. and after 9 highs on my first CBFM cycle, i have got lows on CBFM to day 18 today, so feeling a bit fed up! wondering if taking EPO/soy this cycle could have affected it.

am pretty certain i ov'd on day 12 or 13 as i got positive opks on both days and other o signs. it's all so confusing! maybe will try IUI nov/dec, would like to try another couple of cycles au naturel. but i don't know - maybe some drugs could help!!

good luck to everyone and hope you get your BFP's super-soon!


----------



## lizzywiz

TTC #1 (charting) for 5+ years, not one BFP. But I haven&#8217;t tried Clomid or IVF or anything. We are just starting to go that route.
Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pavementfan if you think you may have further issues then perhaps take it up with your FS? I know your frustration, it is pointless going down the medical intervention route unless you know everything else is clear :hugs: As for EPO and soy I doubt the EPO would have effected it but the Soy probably has. A lot of ladies seem to have success with soy but I have read of a lot that it has caused havoc to their cycles. I am so wary of it as I recently read in my fertility diet book that it can actually cause fertility problems (don't panic it resolves once you stop taking it) so am always extra careful to make sure even food and drink I consume doesn't contain it.

Lizzywiz don't blame you for taking a break from charting hun :hugs: I always stop once ovulation is confirmed as it is just so stressful! Are you taking anything for your PCOS? A friend of mine was diagnosed with PCOS a year ago and she was put straight on metformin and she conceived two cycles after!


----------



## Pamplemousse

Hi Ladies, I have been ttc first baby for 14 months now. We are currently seeing a FS, and in 10 days time have an appointment to discuss out results (very nerve racking). I had what I thought was negative BFP a few months back (devasting!!!)
I know exactly how you ladies feel, I am 5 days away from AF, can feel all the usual signs and already starting to prepare myself for the upset I am no doubt going to feel, yet again!!

So, if anyone needs to rant or rave, cry or laugh, then go for it!! Hopefully our time will come soon ladies!!


----------



## honeybee2

we're ltttc number one too, hello :hugs:


----------



## BH2010

Hi! :wave: We're TTC # 1 too for 13 months 11 cycles. Never had a BFP. I have PCOS, HSG was clear, awaiting results for DH's 2nd SA (1st SA was low count and bad morphology). I've done 3 cycles of Clomid. The most frustrating part is my OBGyn refused to get me a referral to an RE even though its been over a year. Sigh. I'm currently on CD30 and according to my charts, never even ovulated this cycle :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh BH2010 I am sorry about lack of ovulation but it still isn't too late hun :hugs: Have you tried DH on a diet high in lycopene? It is supposed to be great for improving the little swimmers. I had DH on it when we conceived last time, he is now sick to tomato soup :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies, me (30) and my husband (34) have been trying since November 2009 and did one year of NTNP so have been off the pill for over 3 years now, am currently waiting for a HSG which is taking forever then we are off to a FS. It has certainly been a roller coaster of emotions this last 12 months. I know 3 years is nothing compared to alot of you lovely ladies, but It is so nice to have sensible support in the LTTTC threads :)


----------



## BH2010

Fiesty Fidget, what kind of diet includes lycopene? DH is taking multivitamins but as he's a bit if a picky eater (if it doesn't include meat its not a meal..lol) that's about as far as I've gotten with him.


----------



## BH2010

Never mind :) googled it. Lots of tomatoes won't go over so well with DH, they give him migraines.


----------



## fisher640

I am one of those soy seemed to screw with. I took it for 1 cycle because why not right? Everyone singing it's praises. I always ovulated like clockwork (according to BBT) until I took the soy, it messed me up for at least 2 cycles.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Fisher I feel for you hun :hugs: I think that because we are all so desperate to get that :bfp: we try a lot of things that ordinarily we wouldn't without a lot of research.

BH2010 it isn't just tomatoes hun. DH used to have a large glass of guava juice each day. You can also sneak certain foods in like parsley, chilli powder, red cabbage and basil. Watermelon and grapefruit's are also a great source. Failing that you can buy it in tablet form but diet is supposed to be much more successful


----------



## midget em

Hi ladies,
We're also trying for #1 this will be our 12th cycle. DH has had 2 sa test done, one really low, one really high so waiting for another test. We're going for best out of 3! I've got a cd21 blood test booked for this month, so hoping that comes back with good news.
I'm feeling very positive this month (might be a bad idea but hey ho) it's the first time I feel I've really taken contol and we're trying anything and everything out this month. Hopefully one of them will get us our BFP.


----------



## Mrs1982

Also trying for number 1, just hit cycle 20 and first cycle following lap&dye where doc found lots of adhesions from an op I had as a child. We've been sent away to try but only a sml chance of conceiving naturally. Ivf will be next but not until I hit 30yrs next April :( it's all becoming a bit of a struggle and I can't seem to find anything to distract me from ttc, it's odd but things I used to find fun just aren't anymore and can't seem to find anything that really enjoy doing - always seem to be thinking about ttc! Never had a bfp in all this time!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Irish eyes I am so sorry you have not yet had any answers as to why you still haven't had that :bfp:
> 
> Have you tried IUI before or has your specialist recommended going straight to IVF?

We are unexplained infertility so it was straight to IVF. I have had my CD3, CD21 tests, all general bloodworks done, scan of the uterus and ovaries, HSG and an ovarian reserve test done. I have not received the result yet for the ovarian reserve one and DH has had two SA which were both normal. I don't think they prescribed Clomid because I ovulate but we received a letter this morning giving us details of DH's second SA and it said that they will be in contact to discuss further treatment. I am assuming that is straight to IVF as my FS has referred me to the Fertility Clinic.


----------



## Ambydawn84

Hello Ladies, TTC#1 also. Started TTC in January 2008. (Well we went from January 2008 to May 2010 NTNP) Diagnosed with PCOS in June 2010, DH also has issuse :-( Got fed up with OB/GYN and FS as well once they both told me I had PCOS and pretty much left the conversation at that. Due to go back to the Dr. soon, will be asking tons more questions then. So happy to have found this site as I can talk with women that know exactly what I am going through!!!


----------



## Imalia

We've been TTC#1 for almost 14 years. We have had BFP's (one ectopic July '08, three early miscarriages October '98, July '09, June '11, one chemical March '11, and one second trimester loss July '10)

I have PCOS, but am on metformin and as far as anyone can tell, ovulate regularly. DH has no problems. You name it, we've tried it, from natural suppliment (Soy, agnus castus, etc) right up to and including using up all our cycles of NHS funded IVF. There's no cause found for our losses either. We're apparently just "unlucky"


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The strength of you ladies is amazing. I am so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining.
I've been ttc since I came off the pill in Jan 2010 for our first baby, hubster is in the RAF so has been rather difficult with regards to timings the last two years since we got married in Oct 2009, and only seeing each other a few times a month. He has now finished his courses so will be able to see him a lot more from now on as will finally be able to move into quarters together.
On a positive note my next af is due the day before our 2nd anniversary, so would be brilliant if I finally got my bfp then. Not holding my breath though as have a lot on this month what with moving house, finding a new job and doing the last of my professional exams. Although they say new house, new baby.
I have decided not to temp for this month and see how i get on witht he whole not knowing, just go with it all and try not to worry if temps are staying up/down or whatever.

Had a quick read through the earlier posts on this thread/section and some very inspirational people on here, fx it happens very soon for you guys.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies 

We've also been ltttc our first baby since Nov 2009, well NTNP up until July 2010 and then I only starting temping since Jan 2011, so could well have been dtd at not the right times before!! 

Its so comforting to find i'm not the only one having problems conceiving my first child. 

Fisher640 I too only took Soya for one cycle and i think it messed my ovulation up too, However i'm not sure if its down to the HSG i had the following month? My overall temps seem to have dropped aswell which is a bit strange.... had a bit of a funny month so have quit temping until my next cycle and to be honest i'm wondering whether to give it up altogether or whether to try OPKs instead?

AF is due sat so i'm in that one minute convinced i'm pregnant one minute totally convinced i'm not stage. i'm also trying to ignore any twinge from the abdomen area as i'm not sure if its a good or bad sign. I'm keeping everything crossed and hoping the myth of the HSG improving chances is true! but after 21mths of never a sniff of a BFP i'm not holding my breath!


----------



## honeybee2

i get positive opks- just never had a bfp. Sometimes I look at my opk going pink and imagine it was a HPT :blush:


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies! Also another TTC#1 here. We have been trying since October 2009 with one loss in January 2010 and nothing since. I am currently on clomid and trying to figure out where I'm going to get the funding for a HSG.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## plzmrstork

Hi, we are in the same situation, lttc number 1, however oh has children from another relationship, so dont know if i 'qualify' has anyone heard of anything out of the ordinary that we could try? I only ask because we have tried all the well-known ones and old wives tales xx good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

plzmrstork of course you can join hun! There is no requirements other then LTTC number one, which you are :hugs: There are millions of things out there that you can try but none of them sadly guarantee a :bfp: Are you temping? It is the only way to guarantee you are dtd at the right times.

Hello to all the other new ladies, hopefully we will soon be able to offer each other advice, share stories and hopefully welcome some :bfp:

Well currently CD10 today and my elation at natural ovulation last month may have been a bit premature. I did an OPK today and the second line was barely visible meaning that the LH is rather low at this stage. It could just be that I will ovulate later but it could also mean that I only ovulated 'naturally' last cycle as I had residual clomid left in my body from the cycle before :wacko:

Trying conceive plus applicated internally for the first time tonight, should be fun ;)


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck with the bding session Feisty! :dust:


----------



## SpicyWolf

Wow, lots of fall 2009 ltttc'ers here! We are also trying for #1 - I used to think it would be nice to have 3 kids, now I'd be forever grateful to just have one!!! Best of luck to everyone - hope we all get the chance to be moms :flower:


----------



## DND

Hi Ladies! We are also LTTC #1...I have tube issues. Trying on our own since Nov 2007, getting things sorted to try IVF.

I have been looking for a place where I fit in on BnB...hopefully I can join you ladies :)

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Damita

I am, I have irregular long cycles (always had them), first FS app on Monday, I am so nervous


----------



## midget em

Trying conceive plus applicated internally for the first time tonight said:


> We tried that for the first time the other day. I've never used any sort of lube before it was so funny. I squeezed some in my hands then was like erm.... what do I do with it? hahaha :haha:


----------



## urchin

Hi FF -of course I don't mind you asking

my FSH is 22/23 and AMH is 2/3 ( can't remember the exact
figures) which points to a severely depleted ovarian reserve. I don't have anything specific that says my remaining eggs are duff - but one of the things I was told
by my consultant is that the quality deteriorates alongside the quantity... In my mind there are 3 shrivelled up raisin-eggs clinging on by their finger ends ... But medical science might not agree with my analysis!

It is physically possible for me to get pregnant naturally, but it is unlikely. I did manage it 2 years ago, but it ended with a MMC - one of the most heartbreaking things I have ever gone through. We were trying very hard for a free one while we're waiting - but have stepped right back as I'm emotionally exhausted from it all

have everything crossed that our IVF works as saving up a second time would be massive for us


----------



## Tasha16

Hi we have been trying 4 3yrs, i have been pregnant 5 times but ended in 4mc's and 1 ectopic (lost my left tube). Since my last pregnancy in october 2010 i cannot seem 2 get pregnant and i am starting 2 lose hope that it will ever happen 4 us. :cry:

I wish everyone all the luck in the world x :dust:


----------



## Dazed

midget em said:


> Trying conceive plus applicated internally for the first time tonight said:
> 
> 
> We tried that for the first time the other day. I've never used any sort of lube before it was so funny. I squeezed some in my hands then was like erm.... what do I do with it? hahaha :haha:
> 
> You should use a childrens medicine syringe. It would work the same as the Preseed applicators.Click to expand...


----------



## Djibou

Hey, I'd like to join! I hasn't been nearly as long as some of you amazing ladies, but I have a hard time being on the other sections of B&B and seeing women getting pregnant right away, even though they are very supportive, it always stings a little. I met my husband in May 2010, we got married in February, but we started trying last fall, we both couldn't wait for me to get pregnant. Everything else happened very fast for us but this. We're waiting to see our doctor, he told us months ago to see him after a year TTC for a SA. I can't take hormones as they make me very ill, so I'm a little worried about treatment options. 
Baby dust to you all and thank you for starting this post ;)


----------



## pinkfee

I've been using conceive plus since decemeber last year, i've always just used it as a lubricant... the whole squeezing a bit up you freaks me out ever so slightly! but the children's medicine syringe sounds simple. how much do you use? and do you think its better using it that way? 

so far we've just used it as a standard lubricant i.e. OH puts it on him before we dtd. Am i going wrong using it this way?


----------



## BH2010

Wow....so many LTTTC #1! So many have been trying for longer than we have, it makes me feel like a wuss for begin all depressed about stuff today. But depressed I am :( Finally got a temp spike on Monday on CD 28 and it has stayed high since (had a spike on CD13 as well but it only lasted 3 days then dropped right back down) so I think I might have finally ovulated this month. Problem is we also got hubby's 2nd SA back and count was 4 million with 80% bad. Ugh. Just can't seem to catch a break.

Hopefully everyone gets their sticky BFP soon!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

BH2010 :hugs: I will join you in having a crappy day, I know we have only been trying for 19 months but I came very close to just jacking it all in. Needless to say bedding was a complete disaster last night, it didn't happen and we had a row on top of it! Fab!

I brought some 5ml disposable syringes (pre-wrapped and sterile) off of ebay a few weeks ago :haha: It did work a charm last night (the research I did showed that the pre-filled applicators are 4g which converts to 4ml). Applicating the conceive plus was gross and messy and as it was all for nothing, I was not a happy bunny :growlmad:


----------



## BH2010

:hugs:Fiesty Fidget, I'm so sorry you're having a crappy day too. I have so totally done that with Pre seed too! Get myself all prepped for nothing, either he's just not into it or we get into a spat. Just seems like such a waste doesn't it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think that was what peed me off the most was the waste! Men are such a nightmare, we are the ones that have to do all the hard work and they just have one job which they can't even do when it's needed :growlmad:

I have been putting myself through hell on the fertility diet, no sugar, no wheat, no caffeine, no prepared foods and I just suddenly thought today sod it! I am sick of this being all one sided, why should I deprive myself of my small comforts if he can't be bothered.


----------



## midget em

Hi ladies, sounds like a few of you have been having a rubbish few days. Keep your chins up girls put the TV on and treat yourself to a big cream cake and a cuppa we all deserve one every now and again.

Thanks Dazed for the advise on the lube by the way might give that ago next time. Pinkfee thats all we did last time I just helped a little!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi Ladies, Can i join here please. We have been TTC since jan 2009 i have had 1 MMC june09, mc Oct 09 and MC july 10.

i have been to see my FS today 3rd time since seeing him and i was seen by a lady FS and she was amazing she was shocked about how much i new about everything. she has told me i have done well with my weight loss but since i have found it hard to lose the half stone and that my cycles are long i'm on CD56 today that she will give me Metformin :)

i'm over the moon i cant wait for tea time so i can take it :D OH has to have his swimmers tested which he isnt happy about but i said i have been through everything u going a tub is nothing! so once they have had this then we go back on 2nd December for his results and if i not pregnant or not ovulating i go on Clomid :) 

xx


----------



## BH2010

I gave up on the special diet at about the 6 month mark. It just really bothered me that I was doing everything "right" and getting no results. Figured i might as well just enjoy everything while I can.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becci_Boo86 said:


> OH has to have his swimmers tested which he isnt happy about but i said i have been through everything u going a tub is nothing!

Thanks for the smile chick! xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

This thread is buzzing I love it, so many of us wanting our first long awaited babies. (fx's this is a lucky thread, I have a good feeling about it)
I had my bad day yesterday ladies, had a right big grizzle I think my husband thought I was cracking up, we watched the film One Day and they just slightly touched on infertility and I went into melt down, I don't think it helped much as I got AF yesterday as well xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh MrsHowley, I am sorry hun :hugs: How is your duo fertility monitor going? xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Feisty it's going well, second month down in using it, spotted pretty much all the way through this cycle which is weird, but at least I ovulated. They got my ovulation day right too about 7 days in advance which is fab. Time will tell we should get our fertility report after 2 more months so that is what I am looking forward to really, we might be able to see what is going on then xxx


----------



## Armywife84

MrsHowley81 said:


> This thread is buzzing I love it, so many of us wanting our first long awaited babies. (fx's this is a lucky thread, I have a good feeling about it)
> I had my bad day yesterday ladies, had a right big grizzle I think my husband thought I was cracking up, we watched the film One Day and they just slightly touched on infertility and I went into melt down, I don't think it helped much as I got AF yesterday as well xxxx

Oh gosh, that book was so sad! I want to watch the movie but I can't bare to.


----------



## kylie30

Hey ladies I'm ttc no 1 too! We have been ttc since Dec 09. Not a hint of BFP, have had blood tests, SA etc and we are currently 'unexplained'. Everyone I know is pregnant. A girl I confided in last year about ttc told me she and her other half were having the same issues, she is due to give birth next week. Also another couple we know who I would have described as almost anti-children are now pregnant, that officially makes me the last of the mohicans! It is so hard. Hubby is having a guys night tonight and everyone has kids but us and they are always moaning about their wives wanting another one, they have no idea :(

Anyway thats my whinge over, big hugs to you all, its nice to know there are other people who understand this whole thing x


----------



## Armywife84

Hi I'm Jackie.

Me and the hubs have been TTC #1 for 19 months. I know not as near as some of you have years invested into..but in my opinion anything longer than a year is just too long no matter what year or month you're on! We all deserve to fall into the average TTC category. 

Anyways, we're facing male infertility..have been taking vitamins in the time being. Going to look into male fertility blends after he's done with his multivitamin. Open to recommendations? Abstaining hot baths/showers, no more smoking/chewing tobacco, trying to cut back on caffeine, and no booze. We're currently waiting on Tricare to call us back for his appointment with a urologist! I'm excited that we can take a small step forward instead of just spinning our wheels. 

Just hoping and fingers crossed, even a bit of praying that I can conceive before he deploys this winter. Which is still up in the air, but it's going on 2 years since he's went so he's overdue.


----------



## spaniel2

Well this morning I think I can finally join this club :cry:
AF arrived today and we have now been TTC 1 year. Have spent this morning crying as I feel so disappointed and despondent (doesn't help that HB is away on business).
On the up side I can now try to get some answer from the GP.
This looks like an amazing support thread.


----------



## lisi_lou85

hey guys im LTTC aswell.

i have been ttc for 4 years and 2 months. i ahve done clomid and ivf and no BFP as yet :( i have endomertiosis and PCOS so im the issue DH has been tested and his spermies are perfect :) funds are getting low so going to tey clomid again in the meantime i do have 5 frozem embryos though when i can do ivf again will be frozen cycle. i just cant sit here and do nothing i get to upset! im also a foster carer we have had 23 kids through our homw to date and currwntly have 1 yo twins and there 2 yo brother in our care have had them for 8 weeks and looks like might be wth us for a while yet umm yeah so we started tc on our engagement day june 17th 2007 <3


----------



## Tasha16

MrsHowley81 said:


> This thread is buzzing I love it, so many of us wanting our first long awaited babies. (fx's this is a lucky thread, I have a good feeling about it)
> I had my bad day yesterday ladies, had a right big grizzle I think my husband thought I was cracking up, we watched the film One Day and they just slightly touched on infertility and I went into melt down, I don't think it helped much as I got AF yesterday as well xxxx

hey i was the same yesturday bloody af came and i broke down last night and couldn't stop x x


----------



## Lucie73821

Can I join you ladies? I've been ttc #1 for 2 years. Our story is a bit long (and in my journal), but a few highlights:
-I'm 33, dh is 31
-dh had Varicocele repair surgery in October 2010
-I did 3 months of 50mg clomid in spring 2010 (before we found out about dh's varicocele)
-Just did a month of 50mg clomid, got my first postive opk ever, but, BFN, as AF arrived Thursday. :(

Looking forward to talking to others who are experiencing similar situations.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow we are really jumping in here!

Well DH and I had a bit of a talk (and a bit of an argue too :wacko:) last night and he said he has had enough as it doesn't matter what we do nothing seems to be happening. I got rather angry as he has already been tested with SA and is fine so I felt like it was all my fault :cry: I tried coddling him and explaining that our journey is very short so far compared to others and that we should keep trying. He said he doesn't know what he wants to do :wacko: Had an almost positive OPK on CD12 this afternoon and have asked if we can just give it a try tonight, he has said yes but I am worried that if we get a :bfn: this month too he may say he wants to stop until New Year! The really god awful thing is I have felt this way for the last year but have just gotten on with it, the moment he finally feels the same he is ready to quit!

How is everyone else doing today? xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Awww big :hugs: Tash and Feisty, seems like this month may be breaking us all :cry:, good job this tread is here to keep us all sane xxx


----------



## Dazed

Sorry to the girls who have been arguing :hugs: I hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## Djibou

spaniel2 said:


> Well this morning I think I can finally join this club :cry:
> AF arrived today and we have now been TTC 1 year. Have spent this morning crying as I feel so disappointed and despondent (doesn't help that HB is away on business).
> On the up side I can now try to get some answer from the GP.
> This looks like an amazing support thread.

:hugs: I'm right there with you, that was my day yesterday! Do you think you'll be able to get an appointment soon?


----------



## stellargaze

I've been ttc for number one over 3 years-- nearly 4 now! Started when I was 29, and am now 34-- I had to take a break at one point for health reasons. I have PCOS and just had a lap & hysterscopy for stage 4 endo. I don't fit the usual PCOS profile-- I'm naturally thin and not diabetic. Hubby had two bad SA with high viscosity that were done a couple of years ago, but they were done not that far about in time. The last and most recent one was superb! I just had my first round of clomid and am desparately hoping to have some luck this month.

That's the short short version. I've never had a bfp-- but there have been a lot of miscarriages in my family and I think that must be one of the hardest things to ever go through-- especially after so much hoping.


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wow we are really jumping in here!
> 
> Well DH and I had a bit of a talk (and a bit of an argue too :wacko:) last night and he said he has had enough as it doesn't matter what we do nothing seems to be happening. I got rather angry as he has already been tested with SA and is fine so I felt like it was all my fault :cry: I tried coddling him and explaining that our journey is very short so far compared to others and that we should keep trying. He said he doesn't know what he wants to do :wacko: Had an almost positive OPK on CD12 this afternoon and have asked if we can just give it a try tonight, he has said yes but I am worried that if we get a :bfn: this month too he may say he wants to stop until New Year! The really god awful thing is I have felt this way for the last year but have just gotten on with it, the moment he finally feels the same he is ready to quit!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? xxx

We had that same argument last month after his SA came back perfect and we were waiting for my HSG results. Since my doc said we had an increased chance after the HSG I was desperate but we fought about TTC and BD on demand and whatnot and only got in one good shot. I was depressed, very. We only got 1 good try that month because of it. AF showed and I'm still feeling more depressed about TTC since then. 

Point being though - he's totally come around again now to the point he had a dream we had a daughter two nights ago... So ur man will come around too. It's a lot of pressure on all of us. Everyone. Babies are just not distributed as fairly as they should be in this world.


----------



## Damita

big :hugs: :hugs: 

First fertility appointment today...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks fisher, I think all men go through this. I wouldn't mind so much but it is the only thing that most have to do on the ttc journey :wacko: I managed to get a good try in on Saturday night (according to charts I am ovulating today, Monday) this is a good set up for us as we dtd 2 days before ovulation when I fell pregnant with Sprout BUT it was 4 days prior to that we dtd so who knows :wacko:

For the first time in a very long time I am feeling confident about a :bfp: in the not so distant future. For some odd reason I have this over-whelming sensation that we will be pregnant by Christmas :wacko: Would be the best anniversary, birthday and christmas present ever!

Good luck Damita, please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## midget em

Hi ladies,
I went to see One Day last Friday totally agree about the infertillity bit. A wave of understanding went right through me then what happend next just.... well you know just sad sad sad.

Anyway just thought I'd share a bit of excitement with you. I booked in for a reflexology session but had to wait till October for an appointment. Well she's just phoned today there has been a cancellation and I can go tommorow just before I ovulate!!!! Great timing hope it a lucky sign.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed Midget Em!


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck midget em!... also let us know if you find it good.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow missed a lot today while I was at work. Midget Good luck with the Reflexology, I love it have been having it for 6 months and It really does help. The first month I had it I ovulated and I wasn't before.
I think someone should make a film that is all about Infertility and the journey it takes you on, It would make a great comedy too xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I do actually plan to write a book as I feel that their aren't that many out there. It will be a semi autobiographic account of our struggles with hopefully a happy ending! Just need to get on with it :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

That is such a good idea Feisty. It would be so great if you got a movie made out of it too, you could be the next Jk Rowling :) xx


----------



## midget em

Thanks Ladies I'll let you know how I can on.

Great idea about the book Feisty Fidget maybe that'll be made into a film one day.
I've just read Bump and Grind, the A-Z survival guide for when you're trying to get pregnant and sick of being told to relax! Really enjoyed it, that was by a lady called Genevieve Morton who also struggled. She half tells her story and half gives advise and facts. I'd recommend it if you're looking for a light hearted read.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Midget Em, I have just gone to amazon to read some pages and it is excellent! Going to try and find it in ebook form now so that I can have it on my itouch, thanks hun :flower:


----------



## midget em

O:) Hope you find it.
Enjoy x


----------



## fisher640

Damita said:


> big :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> First fertility appointment today...

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Damita

fisher640 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> big :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> First fertility appointment today...
> 
> Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...

I have PCOS :cry: now on clomid :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really hope the clomid works out for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry damita i really hope it works 4 u huni x x


----------



## yellowbell

Armywife84 said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is buzzing I love it, so many of us wanting our first long awaited babies. (fx's this is a lucky thread, I have a good feeling about it)
> I had my bad day yesterday ladies, had a right big grizzle I think my husband thought I was cracking up, we watched the film One Day and they just slightly touched on infertility and I went into melt down, I don't think it helped much as I got AF yesterday as well xxxx
> 
> Oh gosh, that book was so sad! I want to watch the movie but I can't bare to.Click to expand...

Is this the movie starring Ann Hathaway? I saw the trailer last week and was thinking of watching it. But if it's sad movie, I'm having second thoughts now... :huh:


----------



## yellowbell

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow missed a lot today while I was at work. Midget Good luck with the Reflexology, I love it have been having it for 6 months and It really does help. The first month I had it I ovulated and I wasn't before.
> I think someone should make a film that is all about Infertility and the journey it takes you on, It would make a great comedy too xxx

I saw a great movie about Infertility: *Maybe Baby* staring Hugh Laurie and Joely Richardson. Check it out: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206926/

:thumbup:

Another one is *Miss Conception* starring Heather Graham: 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985593/


----------



## BH2010

I missed so much this weekend! Hopefully everyone has made up with their hubby's and are getting on with the baby making :winkwink:

FX'd the clomid works for you Damita!

I tried reflexology too for about 3 months. But it was about a 1 hr drive every time and now that we know part of the problem is male related I just can't work up the energy to go until we get him figured out. He has an appointment with the urologist on Monday so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

BH2010 I really hope you get some answers :hugs:

We have only managed to dtd once in my fertile time :cry: it isn't even due to DH, my tiny flat has become a refuge for a close family member who is suffering a marriage break down and there are now 7 of us crammed into two bedrooms :wacko: Don't quite fancy trying to dtd with an audience. Oh well onto next month!

Yellowbell I have just watched a youtube trailer for maybe baby and will be scouring ebay and amazon for a cheap copy, it looks amazing! We really need some of the fun put back into ttc :dance: Thanks lovely :flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Ladies LTTC1 , Hope you all had a good day??
I have been waiting 3 months for a HSG decided to phone up the consultant to see what was going on.... well it's a good job I did as the X-Ray department had lost or not even received my details, but luckily all sorted at last and they are sending me my letter today.
Yellowbell it is the film with Ann Hathaway, It's a good film not all sad, lots of funny bits in it too so I would definitely recommend to go and see it. Thanks for the film recommendations I will download them and watch them when I get time.... It's soo busy being a women and trying to conceive with work ,appointments and a house to run, God knows how I will manage a baby too, But I would love to give it a go :) xxx


----------



## Armywife84

yellowbell said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is buzzing I love it, so many of us wanting our first long awaited babies. (fx's this is a lucky thread, I have a good feeling about it)
> I had my bad day yesterday ladies, had a right big grizzle I think my husband thought I was cracking up, we watched the film One Day and they just slightly touched on infertility and I went into melt down, I don't think it helped much as I got AF yesterday as well xxxx
> 
> Oh gosh, that book was so sad! I want to watch the movie but I can't bare to.Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the movie starring Ann Hathaway? I saw the trailer last week and was thinking of watching it. But if it's sad movie, I'm having second thoughts now... :huh:Click to expand...


-SPOILER ALERT for movie ONE DAY-

Yes, that's the one. I read the book and it was good but not recommended for a LTTCer to watch. Basically she finally marries the man she's been lusting after the whole time, they're trying to have a baby but are having infertility issues. While riding her bike one day, she gets stuck by a car and dies. Without ever being able to be a mom!! But her husband was able to be a father from a previous marriage. 

So I'd advise not watching it. Dying before being able to achieve motherhood is one of my biggest fears now. :nope:


----------



## urchin

Don't think I'll bother with that one then armywife - think I need to think about happy endings to infertility stories not 'it's all ok, you get to die childless but nevermind cause Mr Urch gets to have a baby with his ex' scenarios!

afm I'm still deciding whether to ring the clinic this week to find out where I am on the waiting list - or leave it til next week. Thing is, I've been being told 2 months for the last 4 months and I just don't wanna hear those 2 words again. 

I'm really hoping that The One Show programme last week that included an item on the shortage of donors in the UK will prompt women to come forward who have been considering it. 

So that's me, still in limbo land waiting for eggs :-(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin is there a board online that you can request donors in your local area on a personal scale or is that sort of thing discouraged by the NHS?


----------



## yellowbell

hi to all you lovely ladies!

Feisty, yeah, _Maybe Baby_ is a fun movie to watch and heartwarming too ;)

MrsHowley - I hear ya on being busy being a woman. But I'm sure we'll still manage well when we have children. Hey, do you know about the book (and now a movie) called "_I Don't Know How She Does it?_" I can't wait to watch it! Check it out! :)

Armywife - thanks for giving me an idea. I think I won't watch it then, it's sad :(


----------



## midget em

Wow there is a lot to catch up with on here.

Feisty Fidget it sound like you have got a house full lots of fun and laughter I hope not too many arguments. I can imagine that quit hard!!!!

Mrs Howley thats bad about loosing your details hope it is all sorted now.

Yellowbell thanks for the films too I'll be looking those up at the weekend.

Damita sorry to hear that chick. At least you know now and can start trying to deal with it good luck.

As for me I'm on my 2 peak days according to my CBFM so squeezed in an accupunture and reflexology session and even managed to dtd twice yesterday!!! Hoping to squeeze 2 sessions of baby dancing in today too then its that dreaded 2ww.

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## pinkfee

Hey everyone 

hope your all having a good day, well AF arrived for me this morning, i had a little :cry: already because i was on day 30 and although i've had 30day cycles before my cycles are usually 26days so they often get my hopes up only to have them stamped apon :-(

I feel better for having the cry but after almost 2 years of trying you'd think i'd get used to that sodding :witch:

I'm feeling really jaded about the whole process but thats probably down to it being cd1 again maybe in a few days i'll be more interested in trying to make a baby again.... we have got our fertility appt in two weeks so i suppose i should focus on that as we'll be getting the results of my HSG and two blood tests and also OH's SA. 

for those mid cycle and starting your tww... :dust: and I hope you get those BFP's!!


----------



## fisher640

Pinkfee :hug: 

I think we all know how you feel. I'm only starting to pick myself up from this last AF and I'm on CD 12 - HA- eventually I'll just get to the point where I'm depressed constantly I guess? :cry: away...:hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Fisher640... i've decided i'm going to go buy myself a copy of that Bump and Grind by Genevieve Morton as people on here said its a good read about ttc. maybe if I can laugh at the situation i'll find it less depressing... i'll let you know if its any good! x


----------



## fisher640

Oh! I haven't heard of that! Maybe I should look it up too! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello to all you LTTC1 Ladies
Had such a busy day at work, So needed my relexology I have just had. Also had my appointment letter today as promised and I am finally booked in for my HSG on the 20th, Which is great news one step closer to baby Howell no1, Still slightly annoyed they lost my details as I could of had the thing out of the way by now, But it must be fate.

Yellobell- Is that the film with SJP in it, I think I have seen the trailers for i,t me and hubby spend quite a lot of time in the cinema so that will be one to drag him kicking and screaming to watch. I think we are going to download Maybe Baby and watch that even Andy (hubby) wants to watch it, He is really into this baby making thing (wonder why) ;0) It has only taken him nearly 3 years tho :)

Pinkfee- It doesn't get an easier seeing AF in fact I think it probably gets worse, I found this one hit me hard, my hubby was so sure I was pregnant this month :(

Midget Em- I think you started something with the book you recommended as I brought mine from Amazon last nigh, Can't wait to read it :)


----------



## urchin

I agree pinkfee - although it is highly unlikely that I'll get pregnant naturally, it doesn't stop me getting my hopes up towards the end of my cycle, specially if it goes over by a couple of days. You can normally set your watch by my 28 day cycles so even a day over and my heart starts hoping even while my head is telling it to stop being so silly! 
I was originally trying for a free one whilst waiting for a donor but I became emotionally exhausted. So now I've stepped back a little, turned off the CBFM and just throw in a bit of strumpage when I see EWCM. Doesn't stop the disappointment, but it's more
contained and a little less sharp if that makes sense?

FF - not heard of an advertising board, and there is a real shortage of donors over here - think we must be the only country that doesn't pay them. But that's a whole different issue.

Well, I caved yesterday and this is what I found. There is a big batch of donors coming through that need to be matched, which will clear the top of the list - so I need to ring back to see where that puts me (the words 'moving into the top quarter of the list' were heard) 
then she said realistically we are looking at a year (from when we joined the list, not today!) which takes us to the end of october, which is, you guessed it, roundabout 2 bloody months. I could cry


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin I am so sorry hun :hugs: BUT it is actually only 7 weeks until the end of October which is a little less then 2 months :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone how r u all? Afm i've started taking soy this cycle and drinking pink grapefruit juice which i really don't like lol. My cousin did this last month and she is now pregnant so i thought it's worth a go x


----------



## jelly tots

wow, been away for a week and loads of posts to catch up on. fx for you all.

i have a bit of an update, ov seems to be happening early this cycle. only cd15 today and had what a few think is ov bleed, was a bit heavier than spotting but was only for last night and had nothing since. luckily hubster is now home until the 18th so plan to take full advantage of that. must have happened because been an awful lot more relaxed about the whole thing, we are moving house in a few weeks, i have exams and a few other things like looking for a new job at our new camp etc so my mind has been completely off it, also been away at his training base the last week for his graduation and consumed what could have quite possibly my own weight in alcohol, dreading slimming world tonight now - ooops!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all can i join in? On a few other threads but always looking for more buddies as my exsisting ones keep getting there BFP's!

Been TTC since Oct 2008 and in that time i have had 3 BFP's all ending in MC, one at 6 weeks and two MMC at 11 weeks (wow such a little setence to contain so much heartache). Its been 8 months since the last one so i am more then ready to have another BFP and try again. In this time however we have had testing and it turns out i have a balanced translocation so 50% of my eggs are 'bad' which is what most likely caused the MC's. 

We were refered to the FS to have a go at IVF with PGD which we are awaiting funding for as we speak, its all in the hands of the NHS and PCT now. I am also trying to chase up the results of the tests done by the FS with regards to DH SA and my hormones, test were done in July but not heard anything which is frustrating!

So thats me *waves*


----------



## Dazed

Hi Raz!


----------



## BH2010

Hi Razcox! Hopefully you get your sticky bean soon!
Urchin - that sucks so bad you heard the dreaded words...2 more months :(

As for me, I'm expecting AF to arrive tomorrow on CD 38. My temp dropped below the coverline this morning and that's always a definite give away. Even though I knew this month wasn't going to be the one, I'm still really disappointed. I always end up hoping that we'll be one of those couples that have a hundred things going against us but still end up beating the odds and getting that BFP. I go through the whole month telling myself I'm not pregnant so I won't be so disappointed but secretly hoping at the end it'll be surprise! Yes I am! But nope, it never happens.


----------



## Dazed

Hi BH. I'm like you with me constantly telling myself that its not my month, when secretly I'm hoping it is. Its my defense mechanism, just not a very good one.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for the hello's :)

I do the same as well, part of my brain is thinking WE DID IT! and the other part is sat with a stern look saying dont be stupid much like this: [-X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Razcox, glad to see you over here hun :hugs:

I would like to say a huge thank you ladies for helping me realise that I have to stop letting ttc rule our life :hugs: I am now on a secret mission to gain my pre-journey life back!


----------



## fisher640

Dazed said:


> Hi BH. I'm like you with me constantly telling myself that its not my month, when secretly I'm hoping it is. Its my defense mechanism, just not a very good one.

I do this EXACT same thing. EVERY month. Doesn't work so great as a defense mechanism :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Razcox said:


> Hey all can i join in? On a few other threads but always looking for more buddies as my exsisting ones keep getting there BFP's!QUOTE]
> 
> Please could i also join as all my exsisting buds seem to be getting their BFP too :)
> 
> I'm 27 been TTC since Oct 2009, had 6 months of Clomid and i'm now on the waiting list for IVF. I was referred in May so only another 8 months to go :happydance:
> 
> I have PCOS and since finishing Clomid i haven't had a period so i'm on CD100+ :( :(
> 
> :hi: xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Hey everyone, feeling better today and just wanted to thank you for your support. 

I agree I try to live by not pregnant until proven otherwise but once that little grain of hope starts to grow its very hard to try and regain control again! 

the OH and I are having a mini break until our fertility appt in 2 weeks, and I think thats whats made me feel better, the relief of not having to try again i suppose! 

FF - I agree for the next two weeks i'm going to stop letting ttc rule my life... the temping has been the first thing to go! lol

x


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> Hey everyone, feeling better today and just wanted to thank you for your support.
> 
> I agree I try to live by not pregnant until proven otherwise but once that little grain of hope starts to grow its very hard to try and regain control again!
> 
> the OH and I are having a mini break until our fertility appt in 2 weeks, and I think thats whats made me feel better, the relief of not having to try again i suppose!
> 
> FF - I agree for the next two weeks i'm going to stop letting ttc rule my life... the temping has been the first thing to go! lol
> 
> x

I ditched temping a few months ago, it has done nothing to stem my obsession. DH likes to say I have baby-rabies.


----------



## Razcox

I love temping just because i dont get caught out by the :witch: anymore. No more will a nice pair of knickers get ruined because i wasnt expecting it! LOL


----------



## Jasiellover

I am LTTC #1 ! :hi:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Razcox said:


> I love temping just because i dont get caught out by the :witch: anymore. No more will a nice pair of knickers get ruined because i wasnt expecting it! LOL

:rofl: I know exactly what you mean!

But I am willing to sacrifice a nice pair of knickers for the occasional stress free month of not BBT, besides it gives me an excuse to buy new undies :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Hi Jasiellover! :waves:

I don't temp for the reason that I don't need anymore stress and I don't have the disapline!


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

I hope you are having a good day/night (for me).

MrsHowley - yeah, the movie with SJP :) It's showing here in a couple of weeks. Hubby and I are movie buffs too! I watched Maybe Baby with hubby too, I found a link for an online streaming but too bad I don't have the link anymore.

*urchin* - I feel for you about the long waiting game, it seems like it's so far away, right? For me it felt like ages too, but what kept me going was that I just looked at all those waiting time as opportunity for me to enjoy things that I'd be giving up once I start the process and become pregnant like going out til late/partying, enjoying wine and liquor from time to time, playing sports, etc, just kept myself busy.

*Tasha* - I've been taking soy milk. Well I am actually a little lactose intolerant so I've only been taking soy milk, but now I've started to try to take cow's milk hoping that my stomach will just get used to it :D I'm also taking cranberry juice.

hi *Raz*, welcome! I hope your get good test results. Fx..

Welcome too, *Lisa*!

*BH*, oh hun, I feel for you, I used to chart my temps too and was always heartbroken when my temperature drops and AF makes a grand entrance. But let's keep positive! It will happen for us too, just believe and have faith ;)

*Feisty* - go, girl! That's the spirit! ;)

hi* jelly, dazed, fisher, pink, jasiell* and everyone else! :)


----------



## BH2010

I've seriously considered not temping any more either. The only reason I keep going is months like this last one where I O'd late. Had I not known that I probably would have seriously thought I was pregnant all this last week when AF didn't show "on time".


----------



## yellowbell

BH2010 said:


> I've seriously considered not temping any more either. The only reason I keep going is months like this last one where I O'd late. Had I not known that I probably would have seriously thought I was pregnant all this last week when AF didn't show "on time".

sweetie, if it's stressing you out, you can just stop doing it. Temping really stressed me out, I couldn't sleep soundly cause I'm always "waiting" for the alarm to go off so I could take my temps and then I already started having dreams about biting my thermometer. That's what I got from taking my temps half-awake, lol :laugh2:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I only ever BBT now up until ovulation is confirmed but I did go through a phase of alternating between one month bbt and one month not.

Now that I am off clomid I am seriously considering investing in a CBFM as it takes all the stress out of bbt and the whole holding in pee and abstaining from liquids as you can pee on the stick first thing!

I have found a lovely little hobby to keep me occupied, I am currently designing (and planning on making) some fertility jewellery. I have researched symbols and crystals that are specific to fertility and hope to make some beautiful creations! I know it is ttc related BUT it is a hobby at least :rofl:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> I only ever BBT now up until ovulation is confirmed but I did go through a phase of alternating between one month bbt and one month not.
> 
> Now that I am off clomid I am seriously considering investing in a CBFM as it takes all the stress out of bbt and the whole holding in pee and abstaining from liquids as you can pee on the stick first thing!
> 
> I have found a lovely little hobby to keep me occupied, I am currently designing (and planning on making) some fertility jewellery. I have researched symbols and crystals that are specific to fertility and hope to make some beautiful creations! I know it is ttc related BUT it is a hobby at least :rofl:

I knit baby clothes -- just for *someday*
I would totally buy a little fertility jewelrey charm though so craft away!


----------



## BH2010

yellowbell, hahaha. Its never good when you start dreaming about it! lo


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello, Ladies old and new, we have been busy today! Just reading through and catching up with you. So nice to see some new faces as so to speak? 
Hubby is not happy with the sex ban that has been put on us by the consultant in preparation for the HSG, Good job there is more than one way to skin a cat :blush: It is actually quite nice not having to think about sex atm as it is out of our control. I thought I would find it hard but it is all for a good cause. Just for you ladies who find temping really hard I have been using Duo Fertility and I am now on my 3rd cycle using it, I must admit it is fantastic...... but pricey it depends how much help you want but you do get advice and support from their own fertility specialists, Google it and take a look at the website. If you want to ask any question about it I will be more than happy to oblige. 
I think LTTC1 is my fave thread atm, you are all so friendly and supportive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher, we will have to trade clothes and jewellery ;) The close family member that I mentioned we had staying with us for a few days suffers with endometriosis and I am going to start with making a bracelet for her, I know she will love it!

MrsHowley, I really hope you get on okay hun :hugs: I am glad you are liking the thread, I am so glad I started it! :dance: I have been part of other threads before but I never felt like everyone was experiencing the same sort of struggles. I know that everyone has different reasons as to why they are LTTC but just being in the same situation to you ladies is a comfort! :flower:


----------



## midget em

Hey Ladies,
Sounds like a few of you are a bit down in the dumps.
I've never tried the temping thing so dont really know how stressful it is but I use the CBFM which I love it's so easy and very stress free. I'd definatly recommend it if anyone was considering buying one.

For all you ladies that try to keep the excited possitivity down and listen to the' you know its not this month' voice. I have totally been there too and got just as upset when AF did arrive. This month I'm being positive positve positive. Even if it doesn't happen I'll only feel the same amount of sadness but I tell you it's so much nicer during the wait.

Ladies believe me let those positve vibes flow. Tell yourself and your body it will happen, you are ready, now is the right time, it should happen this month. Being cautious doesn't help so lets try something new. At least just for this month x

FF your one busy lady aren't you I don't know how you do it haha. But good idea on the fertility jewellery. I'm wearing my moonstone bracelette and haven't taken it off since I got it. It's very comforting just knowing its there.


----------



## BH2010

That's actually really good advice! I'm sure it would make the wait nicer. I'll try that approach this next cycle and keep telling myself that it will happen and maybe my body will follow the lead? lol. 

FF that's such a good idea with the jewellery, I'm sure your family member will love it too :) I'm really glad you started this thread too. Makes me feel less alone on this journey :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Well.. I am guessing I am concidered to be a LTTC.. :flower:

I have been TTC since Oct 09'... I tried for almost a year and 1/2 by myself.. :dohh:then I went to my doc and he ran labs, did scans, etc and all he could come up with is I don't ovulate for unknown reasons..:growlmad: I took my first round of Clomid March 2011. I did ovulate, but it also caused a ton of cysts to grow on my ovaries.. we waited for them to go away and they wouldn't so I took a round of BCP in July and they finally went away! I took my second round of Clomid this month... I am now waiting.. I am 9DPO.. I'm hoping and praying this could be it!


----------



## Dazed

Hi wantabby :waves: Welcome!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hiya :wave: I hope this thread will bring you sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi i have never tempted i get stressed out enough without it :haha: 

Midget em i have also started 2 think positive it's got 2 be better, plus they do say if ur positive and believe in something it will happen so fx 4 u all x
yellowbell does the soy milk work the same as the soy tablets, do u know? X


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all how is everyone today? Hello to the fellow new people *waves*

I have a CBFM and think they are great, though you can get better at reading the sticks then the monitor sometimes. I find mine isnt very good at pin pointing the high, it just goes from low to peak. But if you start to see the line then i class it as high even if it doesnt!

6DPO and temps still nice and high after my dip, will be keeping everything crossed for this month i think.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## anniehope

Hi all, we have our appointment next week with the FS. We have filled the long questionnaire in, all the questions we have already been asked twice by my Dr, once by my husband's Dr and again my the Dr's sectretary...then the first page of the questionnaire which was pre-filled in was filled in incorrectly! Don't know what we will go through next week.

I don't want to have any injections, is there any other sort of treatment I could have without having to have them?

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## nixy9

Hey ladies ive bn following this thread for a while but never brave enough to post. My dh and r hve bn lttc for 22 cycles now had al the routine checks and al seems ok. So its the good old u hve unexplained! Got the specialist in 2wks time again and no idea wht they hve plannd nxt if anythng. Just wantd to talk to ladies with similar stories and share our journeys. I am attendn dundee clinic if any of u hve bn wld b great to here ur thoughts. Baby dust to you al


----------



## urchin

Ay up!

This is a fab thread indeed FF ... It's nice to have someplace
to gather on this long and stoney journey. And you're right 7 weeks sounds a lot better than 2 months!

Quite a lot to catch up on today - and I'm on my iPhone so checking who said what is a bit tricky - apologies for not replying to people by name x

hats off to the PMA brigade - i think I'm saving mine for my IVF so right now mine is no exactly pesimistic but certainly realistic. As soon as I get my date though I shall scrape every ounce of positivity from my toes, earlobes, fingerends and any other extremity where it might be hiding :)

I never did get on with temping - I don't have a regular enough sleeping pattern to do it -but the CBFM I liked a lot. 

A big welcome to the newbies and if there are any other lurkers out there, please join in - we're really all just getting to know each other so you're not too late to join the party. Ours can be quite a lonely journey as we put a brave face to the world, but cry and sulk and strop with our partners - but with a thread like this to call out own we are guaranteed support from people who do know pretty much exactly what we're going through

big thanks to FF for starting this thread and big up the rest
of us for making it a good and lively one xxx


----------



## nixy9

So glad i found you ladies. You are the only ones that understands the hurt the LTTC brings! I have so many good friends but just can't talk to them as they have had there babies and are planning more! Its can be such a lonely world at time and everyone seems to think you are a crazy baby kidnapper!

That constant thought of that i will never be a mum. My DH has a son from previous and that hurts big time. Clearly its me that is at fault! I often wish they could have found something wrong then i could have been atleast put on IFV or IUI waiting list 7 months ago after my lap and dye!

I have tried everything possible; reflexology, vitamins, preseed, currently on a diet to lose 1 stone 7 lbs to make sure they can't tell me iam to fat!

Sorry for the rant ladies but if i did this to close one i would be carted of to the nut house!

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed to have baby bumps before xmas! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Nixy you rant away, we have all been there and while we try to be happy for those who get pregnant after just a few months of trying and sail through it all there is still a hint of bitterness as well. Its just one of those things that other people dont understand but us LTTTCers get. x

Have they looked at your genetics as well as all the hormones and that?


----------



## nixy9

hey,
thanks for your support hun.

only had my progesterone checked and had a lap and dye no other tests. They have basically left us for 7 months to stew and here we are got our next appoint in two weeks no idea what is next? What stage are you at with things? Are the english nhs as hopeless as the scottish?? If we need ivf think we will have to self fund waiting list is 3 years in tayside!!

bundles of baby dust to you!! 

oh what are the genetics tests??

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Nixy hun :hugs: I believe the genetics tests are to make sure that you and your partner have compatible DNA. A friend of my mother's lost two babies at 6 and 4 months due to having incompatible genetics with her boyfriend. If the incompatibility is great enough your body will stop the egg implanting as it knows it won't be a viable pregnancy. Don't panic though as even if you do have an issue I believe they can screen sperm and eggs to ensure only the right ones are implanted :hugs: Loving your ticker btw!

Well I am 6DPO today and the cramps and back ache have started. I am taking this as a good sign as I know that the earliest an egg can implant is 6DPO :dance: I plan to be positive this 2ww as one of the other lovely ladies pointed out - I will face the same disappointment regardless but at least this way the 2ww is bearable :)


----------



## Djibou

Good luck anniehope and Nixy9 for your dr's appointment, and to you Feisty Fidget for the last stretch of you 2WW! 

FX xoxo


----------



## Feisty Fidget

*Rant ahead warning!*

Am I the only one who has noticed what bad press women with LTTC fertility issues have? :growlmad: The media seems to think that any women that has been unable to procreate within a 'reasonable' amount of time is a crazy infant snatching demon :growlmad:

It is the same with TV shows, they make us out to be the scurge of society ruining happy families by harming/stealing children. I really wish that someone would actually give a true account of what it is like to be faced with the harsh reality of LTTC and realise that their portrayal of us really isn't helping!

Sorry for the rant just seen a news clip of a lady that stole a child only did it because she was so desperate to have a baby of her own.


----------



## Djibou

Now that you mention it... I guess it's true, it happens a lot in movies and tv shows! Someone would have to have a whole lot of other issues on top of not being able to conceive to get to that point.


----------



## yellowbell

Feisty - it's a fantastic idea to do these fertility jewelry charms! Can you post some pictures of your creations online?

fisher - it's sweet that you're knitting baby clothes. Can you also post some pictures online?

Tasha - sorry I don't know about soy tablets :( 

Ladies, I also wanted to say that I am also enjoying this thread very much. Thanks to Feisty for starting this thread and to all of you wonderful ladies for being so friendly and candid and fun. :hugs:

Hope you're having a good weekend.

babydust to all of us! :dust:


----------



## urchin

Morning all - I have a thrilling day of wood working ahead of me, but I thought I'd check in before I get cracking... Today I have to teach myself how to put on skirting boards and architraves - wonder how that will work out!

I am currently working hard getting the house ready to sell - the plan is to move out of the city and back to the country. I managed to buy my house about 6 weeks before the crash so have a fair amount of work to do on it to get myself out of negative equity.

So far I have learned to plaster (the entire house needs to be done!) but there's a lot more skills I need to pick up before I'm done.

It is all kinda connected to the ttc project - I don't live in a dreadful are by any means and for adults it's fine .... But the kids round here are kinda ferral and I really don't want to bring mine (fx) up in this neighbourhood... The other bonus of 
moving home is that they will be around their cousins - which will be massively important as we are likely to only have the one.

Anyway that's my day - what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that sounds mighty impressive! I love the idea of DIY but if I don't see results within the first hour or so I lose interest :haha:

Well for me I have another day of scrabbling around trying to find a replacement for an employee that has just left with zero notice. Spent all of yesterday doing the same and have unfortunately gotten no where. If I don't manage to find someone by the end of today then I will have to cancel bookings for next week which will probably result in a lost client :cry:

Can't even distract myself with the lovely jewellery making as my parts are going to be another few weeks before they arrive. I have come up with some new ideas though including a cycle tracker bracelet that reminds you of your fertile time! I just can't wait to start making them! We have a tiny bead shop just down the road but I don't know if it is open Sunday's may have to phone and see. I need something to take the edge of this work stress!

What is everyone else up to? xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies!! Hope you are all having a lovely weekend, Not much to report on TTC front as we can't even DTD until the HSG has been done. So I just had a nice weekend with my girlies which was much needed. Hope you are all well and I will check in later :) x


----------



## midget em

Feisty Fidget said:


> *Rant ahead warning!*
> 
> Am I the only one who has noticed what bad press women with LTTC fertility issues have? :growlmad: The media seems to think that any women that has been unable to procreate within a 'reasonable' amount of time is a crazy infant snatching demon :growlmad:
> 
> It is the same with TV shows, they make us out to be the scurge of society ruining happy families by harming/stealing children. I really wish that someone would actually give a true account of what it is like to be faced with the harsh reality of LTTC and realise that their portrayal of us really isn't helping!
> 
> Sorry for the rant just seen a news clip of a lady that stole a child only did it because she was so desperate to have a baby of her own.

Its funny you should say that, DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night and there was a 'Lost children' tent. We jokingly said "Shall we go claim one, finders keepers and all that!" Obviously we would never actually even think about doing such a thing but it's funny how we're knid of made to feel thats our next step in life. At the time we just thought we were having a giggle but it's true its from the media and TV that made us think about it.

It would be nice to see familys on TV going through lttc and coming out sane and with a baby at the end of their journey. I do think on Coronation Street there maybe something coming up about infertility but don't know if it just my supper sensitvity towards the subject thats got me on high alert!! :shrug:

Urchin good luck with the DIY I'm aslo on a bit of a mission to get my house pretty and baby ready, We're doing the last few jobs on touching up our bedroom and bathroom.

Hope the rest of you have a relaxing and chilled out Sunday. :flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Feisyt and Midget I am always saying to my Husband shall we steal that one when I see a cute baby :) Maybe I shouldn't in future 

On another note, I cannot believe it has been 10 years since the Terrorist attacks in New York, It has certainly made me look back a lot, I can clearly remember where I was when the new broke!! 
I never thought 10 years down the line I would be struggling with infertility I was so care free when I was 20 and babies where the last thing on my mind now it's all I ever think about :)


----------



## midget em

Mrs Howley I think we can carry on really its only for a lighthearted joke between us and our OH. I don't feel guilty about saying it we were just having a giggle and thats so important for us all to be able to do. It's just I never really thought about the background behind it all. Maybe a bit deep for a Sunday afernoon. Anyway I'm just trying to say carry on chuckling about stealing cute babies (just don't really do it:haha:)

But yeah I also can't believe it's been 10 years ago today. Such a tradgedy and a big part of our history which should never be forgotten.


----------



## urchin

Well, I'm mightily impressed with me myself! Architraves are not as easy as they look, when your doorframe isn't actually square! But we persevered and now all 3 in the sitting room are done. We didn't get onto skirting board through - that's next weekend's jobby.

I'm even considering doing a basic plumbing course so I can do my own pipework - get me!

As for baby stealing, I think a little gallows humour between people who KNOW you're only joking, is absolutely fine. Tbh sometimes it's needed to get you through (the humour, not the baby stealing) The only thing that worries me is that the courts can use it to back up a prosecution if you have been accused of something. People's diaries where they have wished someone dead, or facebook statuses have been used as evidence to suggest that a person was of a mind to do something dreadful... It seems that the justice system really doesn't understand gallows humour at all :(

well it's Monday again and back to work - have a huge amount
of work to do so I'd best stop muckin about on here xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi guys I was looking for a thread like this in ttc buddies but couldn't see any:(

Can I join please please lol it's so hard joining other ttc1threads and getting left behind and seeing bfp everyday after only a month etc:(

Getting bfp on here would give me so much hope xx so come on the bfp


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Lisa and welcome, i know what u mean by seeing every1 get their bfp's and being left behind, thats how i was thinking when in ttc x x


----------



## Lisa1

I'm waiting on af so I can get cd2 and cd21 bloods done. In being referred for ivf which could take a year but next appointment hopefully should be clomid so at least I have something to occupy myself.

Good luck huni xx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Lisa, welcome!


----------



## jelly tots

hey girls, hope you are all doing okay.

well i have no idea when ov is going to happen or if it already has after last months extra long cycle, had that random bleed on the 7th for an hour or so if that and nothing since. been dtd most days since before then making the most of hubster being home. should i just count my ov/lp backwards from my average cycle length? think i may have had some watery cm but little bit hard to tell as been using preseed, although i can tell it has been lotiony the last few days and getting more and more of it.


----------



## Dazed

Thats what I did the first time I got pg Jelly Tot. I counted back and added a few days to be safe.


----------



## jelly tots

cool, if i do that then i havent yet ov'd and should do the end of this week around thursday/friday/saturday so will just keep going at it in the meantime.
reluctant to start temping again until this cycle is over as been a lot more relaxed about it with the whole not knowing and just seeing what happens.


----------



## Dazed

You never know hun, sometimes it can work better that way just going with the flow (or so some people tell me).


----------



## Care76

Hi ladies! My husband and I will be married 11 years this month and we started ttc the year before we got married. So it has been over 12 years that we have been trying. But when we decided on adopting we were more NTNP, but we still would time it right occasionally because we wanted more kids, but we weren't obsessive about it.

As far as we know we have never been pregnant, ever. A couple months ago I got a bfp (but super light) but then the next day they were all bfn. I found out here that there are lots of false bfps on the ClearBlue tests with the cross on them (for bfp) and that is what I used so I don't know if it was a chemical or just a faulty test. I also didn't know about evap lines at that point so it could have been that too. My period was late though, so we really don't know.

So even though we thought we would have kids right away when we got married, we still aren't parents. We were parents though, for 2 years (3.5 if you count our foster children that we knew were going back to their bio-mom), and it is the hardest thing in the world to go from being a mommy and daddy to being childless.

We are going for IVF this winter if everything works out. Although we are still trying for a natural miracle. [-o&lt;


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the new people :hugs:

I completely agree with the gallows humour, I even do it myself but the way we seem to be portrayed isn't with having a dark sense of humour but rather as crazy, calculating and like we should have our own offender list to keep children safe :wacko:

JellyTots I always get lotiony CM between ovulation and the :witch: so who knows :shrug: It pees me off that everything is so vague and you can't tell what exactly is going on body wise :wacko:

Well just over a week until I have my appointment with the management at my GP surgery to discuss their malpractice. Really annoyed as I also got a letter from the PCT basically telling me that they wouldn't be taking further action as I should sort it out directly with my GP :growlmad:

On the plus side some of my jewellery bits arrived today so not long until I can start assembly :dance:


----------



## pinkfee

Firstly hi Care76, goodness I can't imagine how hard its been to be trying for that long, so really lots of :dust: to you for your next step of IVF! and welcome to the thread. 

Hi everyone else! 

i've got a new plan of action to try and reduce overall tension and stress this month but still sort of try. We were going to have a break until we had our next fertility appt but as the next two weeks could also be our most fertile time we've decided to just :sex: every two days, so not quite as often as every other day as I find that level of dtd hard to maintain (pardon the pun!). I'm not bothering with tempin or trying to read my body as that doesn't seem to be working for me, i reckon my body is lying to me! So i'm going to follow the general doctors advice of doing it regularly all the way throughout the month and hope when that egg is released there is sperm there waiting for it! 

wish me luck ladies... 

Also FF :dust: for your 2WW... lets hope this thread is lucky for BFP's!

Hope everyone is having a good monday x


----------



## fisher640

BH2010 said:


> I've seriously considered not temping any more either. The only reason I keep going is months like this last one where I O'd late. Had I not known that I probably would have seriously thought I was pregnant all this last week when AF didn't show "on time".

I actually might have started temping again mid-cycle this time. :blush: I had given it up because it makes me obsessed during the TWW (not that I'm not already) but I took EPO this time around and it mucked up my CM to the point I don't know if I've O'd or not... so I thought temping would at least let me know when the TWW started... I've been hovering around my 'usual' coverline for the past 3 days so I'm still not really clear :shrug: I threw away my EPO, that's the second time I've tried it and the second time it made me confused about when I've O'd...:nope:


----------



## fisher640

yellowbell said:


> Feisty - it's a fantastic idea to do these fertility jewelry charms! Can you post some pictures of your creations online?
> 
> fisher - it's sweet that you're knitting baby clothes. Can you also post some pictures online?
> :dust:

I attached some of the blankies, and bootie/bonnet sets I've made... Most of these ones I've already give away as gifts for friends. I do love getting pictures from my friends of their babies wearing or hugging the stuff. The blue blanket my friend even had 1year professional pictures taken of her son with the blanket cause he apparently carries it around with him all the time :thumbup: So that feels good. I do have a little bag of ones I'm keeping for myself though... FXd. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







photo 3 (5).jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 10









photo 1.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 8









photo 2(1).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









photo 1 (3).jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 11









photo 4 (2).jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dazed

The look lovely fisher. I love the hand knitted stuff. I still have my baby blanket and plan to give it to my daughter if we are so lucky enough to have one. I also know my MIL will make one. There is so much love to them


----------



## Care76

Those are gorgeous Fisher!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher they are beautiful!

Well my rose quartz beads arrived today but are too small :growlmad: it's my own fault for just guessing, will have to re-order some bits once my wings arrive.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies and Hello to all you newbies!!

Wow busy in here today. Hope you all had a great weekend?

Fisher-: Loving the baby clothes looks like you have been busy.

Looks like a some of you ladies are approaching ov good luck in catching those eggies. My ov is just round the corner shame to waste it, I am hoping I might ov late so we can BD after the HSG and still be in with a shot. 

Feisty-: Love the sound of your Jewelry that you'll be making, You are so clever making your own. My friend makes Jewelry too, she has already made me a Rose Quartz bracelet and she said she is making me another piece for fertility too.


----------



## urchin

Beautiful knittery Fisher - I'm knitting cushion covers just now, but will switch to booties if the need arises!

Lisa - welcome to the thread, it's very friendly in here and yes, very very needed ... it is very hard to sit about in the ordinary ttc forum discussing things with people feeling very hard done to because they have been trying without success for absolutely agggges (or 3 months as it's also called!)

Gosh care, that is such a long wait - I really hope there's light at the end of the tunnel for you hon

FF be sure to post pics when you've been beading n bracelifying :D


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone!

Fisher, I'm curious to know what EPO did to your CM if it's not too personal!! I've been taking the maximum dose of Omega-3 this month and wow loads of EWCM for the past 3 days, but nothing today!! I was sure I was ovulating last night, many many days earlier that usual, but my temperature was still low this morning. I don't know what's going on!! I'm not sure what the difference is between EPO and Omega-3 for that.

Lovely pictures by the way!! I wish I could knit like that!

xoxo


----------



## fisher640

Djibou said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Fisher, I'm curious to know what EPO did to your CM if it's not too personal!! I've been taking the maximum dose of Omega-3 this month and wow loads of EWCM for the past 3 days, but nothing today!! I was sure I was ovulating last night, many many days earlier that usual, but my temperature was still low this morning. I don't know what's going on!! I'm not sure what the difference is between EPO and Omega-3 for that.
> 
> Lovely pictures by the way!! I wish I could knit like that!
> 
> xoxo

Um, I'm an ER nurse there's no such thing as TMI for me ;-)

I usually get 4-5 days of textbook EWCM each month prior to O. Ive taken the EPO two months once in may along with Soy because, hell, nothing else has worked so why not experiment right? And it changed my CM to thin and watery. I actually blamed the soy. But didn't take either the next two cycles and everything went back to normal. But who doesn't want more CM? I mean people all over message boards are singing praises as to how important it is. So I tried just the EPO this month and once again thin watery CM and definitely not much of it either. No one seems to be very clear on whether watery is bad though, it seems like the consensus is it's still fertile. But people seem to think EWCM is 'better'. The EPO just seems to take away my EWCM for the month and replace it with a tiny amount the consistency of preseed instead. I'll keep you posted though as I should be Oing in the next 24hrs (given my routine)

Maybe Omega 3 is worth a try for me??? Lol


----------



## Dazed

Fish oil helped my CM. I didn't have any before (that I noticed) and has made it noticeable to me now.


----------



## Djibou

Oh Fisher that's too bad, sorry EPO is really not working for you. Thanks for the details!! I admit that watery CM tends to follow gravity more than EW, but it's supposed to be good enough. I'll keep you posted too!

Take care everyone ;)


----------



## fisher640

Where is everyone else in their cycle? How are things going?

CD 16 here so I'm coming up on another 2ww, I'm feeling way better than the beginning of this cycle AF just made me terribly depressed this last time and the lousy mood and attitude just seemed to drag on and on....


----------



## urchin

Do ya know what Fisher, for the first time in 3 years I don't know what day I'm on! I'm just giving myself a bit of a break before I gather myself together for IVF (hopefully at the end of next month) very roughly it must be somewhere between 7 and 12 but that's my best guess!

And I'm actually quite enjoying not knowing for a change


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin occasionally I will have a back to basics cycle where I do nothing that could lead me to know where I am or if I have ovulated, it really is nice! However by the end of the cycle I am tearing my hair out not knowing if I am late or not :wacko:

Loving the way us ladies tend to trade advice on supplements and herbs the way most women swap recipe's :rofl:

According to FF I am 9DPO today, not really too much to mention. Left boob has ached since 6DPO which is pretty normal, cramps have gone but this seems to change each cycle BUT interestingly my CM seems to be drying up which usually doesn't happen (I seem to create loads between ovulation and the :witch:) but this could just be a few days thing :shrug:

I may be in full flow by the time next week's GP appointment arrives so I will be extremely peed off and likely to tear someone's head off with my teeth if I don't get the answer I want :haha:


----------



## midget em

Hey ladies
Thanks for all the info on epo I might try it next month but I'm really bad at swallowing pills and they're massive arn't they?
I'm cd20 today which is 6dpo so pretty much in the middle of my 2ww. Got my first cd21 blood test tomorrow hoping that turns out ok. This is the first month for me I know exactly where I am and what (I hope) should be going on in my body.

Fisher the baby hat and booties are sooo cute. Well done x

I've just got a little question for you all. . . 
What's the desired choice for BFP announcements?
I know there is a section for success stories and we're not supposed to announce in here but I'd really love to know if any of you do get your wish.
Also if I get mine I'd really like to share it with you all.
Does anyone feel the same or should we just stick to the success threads?
Thanks x


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies! Been a busy weekend on here, sorry i wasnt around but its hard to get on here when DH is off as he moans about me being on the laptop.

Urchin - Where in ther west midlands are you? We live in Telford but in a similar type of area. Not awful but not where you want the kids to grow up, we are hoping to move in the next 12 months or so.

Nixy - genetics test are where they test you and DH to check for any genetic issues like i have. A translocation can cause MC but could also prevent an egg from implanting so might be worth asking to get this checked. Its not very common though xxx

FF - Looking forward to seeing the jewellery you are making and good luck with the GP.

Fisher - Those are lovely! I wish i had some knitting ability but i'm useless!

AFM - Temps are still high and now 10DPO so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Dazed

CD27 for me and expecting the witch at the end of the week. I'm trying to be like some of you and have loads of PMA, but at times I'm finding it difficult to keep it up. Picked up my last round of clomid yesterday so I'm ready for whatever may happen.


----------



## nevernormal

Hi ladies! :wave:

Mind if I join you? DH and I have been ttc #1 for over a year now, was on bcp for a year before that, and we were using the pull-out method for 1.5 years before that. I've never had any hint of a bfp or anything! Had one strange AF on the pill but the doctor said it was just my body finally adjusting to it (after 6 months? What the heck?), and not a mc. I never even mentioned mc to her, so the fact that they felt it necessary to check for that (but they didn't do bloods, just a urine test and check me down under)... it makes me wonder, anyway. 

I'm on my second cycle of clomid right now. 100 mg, CD4-8. The first cycle I ovulated CD17, now I'm on CD27 and I haven't ovulated yet this cycle. The doctor told me to wait until I was 2 weeks late to call (if I was still getting bfns, if I got a bfp then one week late).... so I have to wait until Oct 1st to call for my next appointment (I don't expect AF to arrive if I don't ovulate... it never did before!). I am thinking about quitting temp charting, at least for the remainder of this cycle.


----------



## Dazed

Hi Nevernormal! Welcome.


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies i'm on CD7 so early days of the cycle. 

midget em - i think i read somewhere that if the BFP announcements are within a thread then thats okay... but i could totally be making that up! I think they just don't want you starting new threads in the forums. I agree it would be nice to hear about the success's with you ladies. Just noticed a new BFP announcement sticky on the ltttc page, so i'll probably start checking that as well, as it'll give me hope that it can still happen for me.

Fisher - hope your 2ww goes quickly.
Razcoz & FF - keeping my fx for you!
Dazed - hope the :witch: stays away! 

& welcome nevernormal.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Pink! I'm hoping beyond hope that she stays away too.


----------



## yellowbell

fisher640 said:


> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> Feisty - it's a fantastic idea to do these fertility jewelry charms! Can you post some pictures of your creations online?
> 
> fisher - it's sweet that you're knitting baby clothes. Can you also post some pictures online?
> :dust:
> 
> I attached some of the blankies, and bootie/bonnet sets I've made... Most of these ones I've already give away as gifts for friends. I do love getting pictures from my friends of their babies wearing or hugging the stuff. The blue blanket my friend even had 1year professional pictures taken of her son with the blanket cause he apparently carries it around with him all the time :thumbup: So that feels good. I do have a little bag of ones I'm keeping for myself though... FXd. :dust:Click to expand...

oh my gosh, they're all soooo lovely!!! Fantastic work!!! =D&gt;
You're friends are so lucky to have them as gifts. I love love love your knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## yellowbell

hi to all ladies and welcome to all the new ladies who've just joined :wave:

For me, it's perfectly ok to post BFP announcements on an existing thread that the person has been on, it's inspiring actually. What's inappropriate is to start a new thread here announcing a BFP. I would love to hear you ladies get a BFP here ;)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey we need those :bfp: to give us hope ladies so you better be announcing!

xxx


----------



## wantabby

My temps are still up today.. I am waiting and if they stay up I will test around Sat.. I have been starving!! Lol!! So I'm hoping that is a good thing. Also when I was getting out of the tub last night I was so dizzy, and when I blew my nose there was blood in it, which never happens?? CP is still high, closed, and firm.. We were bd'ing last night and it was sooo uncomfortable!! (tmi :blush: ) && When he was on me the pressure made me feel like I was going to throw up... who knows... Waiting... :coffee:


----------



## fisher640

wantabby said:


> My temps are still up today.. I am waiting and if they stay up I will test around Sat.. I have been starving!! Lol!! So I'm hoping that is a good thing. Also when I was getting out of the tub last night I was so dizzy, and when I blew my nose there was blood in it, which never happens?? CP is still high, closed, and firm.. We were bd'ing last night and it was sooo uncomfortable!! (tmi :blush: ) && When he was on me the pressure made me feel like I was going to throw up... who knows... Waiting... :coffee:

Your chart looks hopeful [-o&lt;, the TWW was the worst torture ever invented wasn't it! :tease::wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hey we need those :bfp: to give us hope ladies so you better be announcing!
> 
> xxx

I love seeing BFP announcements by my friends especially in the LTTTC section because it makes me hopeful. My personal favorite ones are the ones that are like "no really, I swear I didn't try anything special and we only had 1 :sex: near O... cause then I'm like "seeeeee! that could happen to me too!":kiss:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Ladies I sure had a lot to catch up on. Hope all you Internet Angels are well :)

Dazed-Good luck for you this month I have my fx for you I hope clomid works for you, Looks like that might be our next step.

Ladies I take Omega 3 and Starflower for my CM but I also take pregnacare conception, Vitamin b6 and D3 and that is about it with the vits, I also use Robitussin which is also good for CM and on the odd occasion conceive plus :) But I have pretty much tried everything there is to try.

I think it would be a GREAT idea if we tell each other when we get our BFP's it would give us some much needed hope.

As for me I am on CD 11 and ov is coming up, but I only have a week until my HSG, I am so hoping I ov late this month so we can give it a shot, It would be a shame to waste our HSG cycle :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

And welcome to all the new ladies in here, Sorry I forgot to mention it before :)


----------



## fisher640

yellowbell said:


> For me, it's perfectly ok to post BFP announcements on an existing thread that the person has been on, it's inspiring actually. What's inappropriate is to start a new thread here announcing a BFP. I would love to hear you ladies get a BFP here ;)

I agree, my pet peeve in the regular TTC forum or TWW forums are the threads with titles "Do you see a second line?" --yes yes we see the line, you do too or you wouldn't be asking, congratulations OR "my line is faint what does this mean" -- it means you're pregnant you fool.


----------



## fisher640

MrsHowley81 said:


> As for me I am on CD 11 and ov is coming up, but I only have a week until my HSG, I am so hoping I ov late this month so we can give it a shot, It would be a shame to waste our HSG cycle :)

Are they really doing your HSG after you O? That seems strange? My HSG had to be scheduled between days CD6-12 and you had to sign off that you had a normal previous period, a negative pregnancy test yadda yadda yadda and that there was not possible way you could be pregnant. They said they won't do it after O because of the possibility of pregnancy? We totally wasted our HSG month because of a big fight right around O :growlmad: DH suddenly became very offended by :sex: on demand. I was piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed. pissed. (he's come around now and realized his life isn't terrible afterall:haha:)


----------



## Dazed

Thank MrsHowley81! I hope this cycle of clomid works too. I've got mixed feelings right now. One minute I think this could be it and the next I think its not. Its these darn PMS cramps.


----------



## wantabby

fisher640 said:


> Your chart looks hopeful [-o&lt;, the TWW was the worst torture ever invented wasn't it! :tease::wacko:

Thank you!! I'm just praying they stay up!! And yes the tww is torture!! :growlmad:

This was a Clomid cycle. I also used softcups, cut out all caffeine, drank a ton of green tea (de-caf), took guaifenesin, temped, and took my pre-natals.. I will do the same again next month if this isn't it.. :wacko:


----------



## Dazed

I honestly can't stand seeing the BFP annoucements for the tests in the TTC or TWW forums. Its gotten to the point where I don't want to go into them anymore. That said, I do agree that in here is fine. We are all in the same situation with mostly the same difficulties.


----------



## MrsHowley81

fisher640 said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I am on CD 11 and ov is coming up, but I only have a week until my HSG, I am so hoping I ov late this month so we can give it a shot, It would be a shame to waste our HSG cycle :)
> 
> Are they really doing your HSG after you O? That seems strange? My HSG had to be scheduled between days CD6-12 and you had to sign off that you had a normal previous period, a negative pregnancy test yadda yadda yadda and that there was not possible way you could be pregnant. They said they won't do it after O because of the possibility of pregnancy? We totally wasted our HSG month because of a big fight right around O :growlmad: DH suddenly became very offended by :sex: on demand. I was piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed. pissed. (he's come around now and realized his life isn't terrible afterall:haha:)Click to expand...


Well if i O before i guess they do, they said in my letter the consultat does it between day 6-21 and I am going in on day 18, I guess that's why we have to abstain and take in FMU sample to rule out pregnancy, Maybe I should ring and check if it is ok to have it done once you habe ovulated! I don't know what difference it would make if you have ovulated or not if you have not had sex, so I better check this. also I have ovulated on cd10 and 11 before. I am worried now I have already waited 3 months for this I don't think I could bare a cancellation and another wait.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I am sure it will be fine hun :hugs: I too think that the only reason some say not to have after ovulation is because of the chance of a miscarriage if you are pregnant :shrug: Obviously if you have abstained from :sex: you will be fine :hugs:

Well I am going to carry on muddling through up until Christmas and if no joy I will start my fertility diet and stick to it religiously for 6 months :cry: from January. May also have January off ttc to give both DH and I a break. I am now praying for that :bfp: before Christmas even harder as I have experienced the fertility diet first hand and couldn't even manage a week!


----------



## Dazed

The reason I heard to have an HSG before ovulation is so that they know you aren't pregnant. If you are pregnant when you have the procedure, the force of the fluid used to test your tubes could cause the fertilized egg to move back up into your tubes and cause and ectopic pregnancy or a pregnancy outside of the uterus.


----------



## urchin

Hi Raz - I'm south Birmingham ... As 'on the edge of birmingham' as you can be, and still be in Birmingham... But I want to move back to Leicestershire where I'm from

I have completely lost faith in symptoms - my tits have been sore
for two months now but am defo not pregnant ... Every so often they go all veiny - still not pregnant ... And right now are a bit bigger than normal - STILL not pregnant!
Actually, maybe it's just my tits that are liars? 
Maybe I should start a thread for women with lying tits? 
And why do I now have the Eagles stuck on replay singing 'you can't hide - those lying tits' ?


----------



## pinkfee

Urchin i'm so with you on symptoms, my body is definitely lying to me. 

i'm not sure what started it whether it was the month i took soya or the month after when I had the HSG but since then I have ovulation type pains almost every day in either the left or right side of my abdomen, I got all excited the first time i felt them as I normally didn't feel anything around O but when I started to feel them everyday then thats no good as that doesn't show me anything. 

plus since my period last week i've had itchy boobs?! now what the hell is that about?? 
So i too am ignoring everything that my body is telling me... and i think my tits might be lying to me aswell!!!! :haha:


----------



## fisher640

Me too! My body has been lying to me ever since I started TTC! I honestly never noticed my sore bbs before. PLUS I feel like my body picks a new symptom each month just so each time around I have the thought: "well this is new, maybe this is a good thing":haha:

There was the month of the implantation dip on my chart (that happens at least every other month)
There were the (3 or so) months my chart was definitely triphasic
There was the month of stairstep increases
The month of nausea & irritability
There was the month of NO symptoms!
There was the month of lotiony CM after O
There was the month of mild cramping the whole TWW
There was the month of exceptionally sore bbs
There were the two months I had a 14 day LP (I'm usually 12 so I was a asolid 2 days late)

I swear I've had them all and never once a hint of a BFP. Speaking of I'm glad I randomly went back to temping this month on CD 14 because I usually O CD16 and its CD 19 and I think I'm still waiting. Maybe all the stress of the insurance issues has pushed me back?:shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher it is possible that the stress could have put your ovulation back. According to research that I have done, despite everyone blaming stress for our lack of pregnancies the only thing stress effects is ovulation so once you do ovulate don't worry about the stress causing any more issues.

Urching you proper made me :rofl: with that post! I too have lying boobs and now also have the Eagles, you can't hide those lying boobs in my head! :wacko:

Not really any symptoms to report and I am about 11DPO today :shrug: I am being positive but through with symptom spotting as it is all lies!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, Hope you are all well?

Ha Ha Urchin & Feisty, I am so glad I am not the only one with boobies that misbehave, 

Nothing to report here, on CD 12 getting some slight twinges and CM is deffo getting more productive, I hope nothing happens before next week, I am hoping my body will do me a favour just this once :) xXx


----------



## StorkStalker

Hi!!
I want to join you guys!! Been TTC for 4 yrs. Had 1 BFP but MC at wk 10 :-( Tried everything since. Just changed countries so right now my only aid is the clear blue fertility monitor, which tells me I ovulate about 6 days befor getting EWCM (sorry if TMI)... I'm lost and lonely and I've seen so many babies be born (and I do get glad for my friends) but Inlong for one, my hubby longs for one too... He used to be hard as a rock, in the sense that he kept calm, and strong and hopeful.. But as he is approaching 40 he's been getting emotional and has even cried with me with our BFN... I used to tell him he was cold and now it breaks my heart to see his pain too... 

I hope I fit in here and get to know you guys a little better.. This experience is so hard and I have come to terms that no one that has not dealt with LTTC gets it...

Xoxo
StarkSalker


----------



## fisher640

Welcome storkstalker - we're a fun crew  and I don't believe in TMI. According to the TCOYF book your CBFM is lying & you always O the last day of EWCM. Have you tried temping (everyone else! Look at my pushing my BBT addiction - I'm a dealer! :haha:)


----------



## StorkStalker

Hi Fisher, nice to meet you! And thank you for taking your time and answering me... I temped for a whole year, but my charts were all over the place, I'm a light sleeper an my hubby really SNOOORES so I wake up like 5 times each night, go pee, drink water, check the door... :wacko: (I always think it should be no problem feeding my baby as I wake up every two hours anyway) So I tried to not even move at wake up and temp, but even though the chart looked as it supposed to look, it was reaaaally hard to pinpoint the O day, specially I never seemed to present the temp drop the day prior to Ov... So it drove me nuts... I had to quit... At one point I was using two thermometers to prove accuracy.. So I did try, not for me.. I guess I could begin trying... My gut was telling me the monitor lied... we BDD on the day of peak anyways and the days of EWCM to cover all fronts... I get super excited with each new thing I try and then boom... Right now I have gotten 5 BFN (2 clear blue digital & 3 cheap 10uiml) so damn period if again I'm not pregnant come already so I can start looking forward to ovulation again... Somedays I just cry my eyes out... Most days I imagine symptoms, from ovulation pain, to nausea, smell, light cramping... So far all in my head... OMG here I am over venting again.. Thank you so much for being there... I appreciate it you can't imagine how.. :hugs:


----------



## StorkStalker

To FeistyFidget, I loved your little ticker to remeber your baby angel. I still have the picture of my BFP and first ultrasound and remember that little peanut that was inside me for 9 weeks. He/she would be two by now.. I wanted to ask you if it is ok if I did one like yours (not identical but the idea) to remember my baby bean?


----------



## urchin

Sooo it's not just me then! FF, fisher and pink all have
wayward tits too... Honestly, mine are never normally sore
but the last couple of months they've been a pair of mares!
Glad I've shared the Eagles joy - it's actually extended a couple of lines now....

You can't hiiiiiiiiide those lying tits
and your cra-a-a-amps mean you've got the shits
thought by now I'd know my bi-i-i-its
ain't no way to hide those lying tits

there you go - you can all be singing that on your way to work this morning 

welcome to storkstalker (love the name btw) good to see you here and sounds like you're in the right place!


----------



## urchin

MrsH I missed you off (blummin iPhone doesn't let me see theposts
at the same time as replying so I have to try and remember who said what!) one more for the club!

Don't think Ive got any news today - just lying on me bed with a cuppa before getting ready for work. Wishing I could stay here.... It would be so nice to be able to stay here

Is very strange to think...I have always been a career woman (nothing hugely high powered, I'm a service manager in the care sector) but I've always really valued my career and the sense of identity that comes with it
and now, I'd quite happily give it up to stay home with children... Sadly neither of us earns enough for that to be a possibility - but if Mr Urch got
himself a mahoosive promotion I'd kiss goodbye to work

but he's an admin worker in the NHS so not much chance of that *sigh*


----------



## Feisty Fidget

StorkStalker so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Go ahead and make a remembrance ticker, it helps! :flower:

Urchin I LOVE your posts! They always make me giggle! :flower: I too was a career lady but unfortunately I still believe it was the stresses of my old career (and crap from boss) that made me lose sprout - The warning signs were there but I was too scared to confront my bosses as they had already made my life hell since my pregnancy announcement and I was scared I would be fired and left with no maternity pay if I 'rocked the boat'. So have now struck out on my own and it has been almost a year since I started doing part time work - the money barely covers the bills and treats are none existent but I am so much happier! I now earn to live rather then live to earn iykwim

Well off out with my Nana today for some shopping! She is in her eighties and severely neglected by all nine of her children so I know she will really appreciate the gesture! Now running late but had to stop by and check for updates ;)

Oh and what is everybodies thoughts on the CBFM? I have almost purchased a few this week off of ebay BUT my ovulation is usually CD12-CD14 and I temp so not sure if it is worth the HUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE investment? Any advice is appreciated :flower:


----------



## StorkStalker

Hi Urchin & FeistyFidget.. Thank you for the warm welcome.. 

About the CBFM I pondered about buying it (amazon sells it much more cheap than over the counter) for about 4 months.. I thought I already know my signs, it's too much money (God knows I've spent much more in HPT and individual OPK), so due tu hubby's work we are now living in a new country, so I decided to splurge on the monitor. It says it will get to know you, and I've only had it for two months.. But I'm a usually later than earlier ovulator, so I was surprised to see the peak on the first month by day 12.. And even more surprised on the second month when I saw it peak at day 9... I was barely out of my period (7days usually).. And then I had EWCM at day 14-15-16 so we BDD those days too, and as the monitor asks for 10 days sticks it was showing low fertility those days... So either my body is crazy or the monitor doesn't have a clue... I don't know as for now if I would recommend it... I know so many girls that ot pregnant with the monitor, but hey, those were friends who were very frustrated of trying for whole two months already!! One of which told me, now I know how you feel, haha... Ok, great that it worked for them, she is actually half way down her pregnancy so that's the months it took me to decide and buy it.. As soon as my period begins I will start month 3 of CBFM so I will be reporting... Hopefully now we will be able to get to a doctor here in France because you need three paychecks to get into the system or something... 

The one good thing is that you get to pee on a stick for another ten days LOL if you are a POAS addict like it seems I am... 

I'm so glad I'm here!! Will love reading you girls and having you on my prayers!! 

Xoxo
starkstalker


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Chick! I am seriously considering it but may wait until cycle after next to try and give myself a month to hopefully get a bargain off of ebay. At the moment it is coming in at about £60 for the monitor and a months worth of sticks but I will keep searching!

I find this place awesome for being able to vent and have lovely ladies in a similar situation to share our struggles with!


----------



## Djibou

Hey ladies!

I can barely keep up with you, I've been so busy lately! It's great to see this thread doing so well. Welcome to the new people!!

My boobs have been acting up since I started TTC, and I think it's because of all the herbal tea I drink (raspberry and red clover). They used to get much bigger and painful just before the witch arrived and now it starts the day after ovulation and lasts for the whole 2WW. It would make sense since they are supposed to mimic or boost hormones right?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good evening Ladies!!

Hello Storkstalker and welcome to lttc1.
Loving the song Urchin, glad someone is as mad as me, I made up a song about my dog based on "I love Rock n Roll"
Next thread should just be called 'Lying Tits'

Anyway just to say I was using the CBFM for 12 months or so and it told me I was ovulating every month despite occasionally having the odd anovulatory cycles, So I wouldn't recommend it, I think it is fine if you don't have any issues. 
I find temping much more accurate, I am using the Duo Fertility Monitor which uses a sensor to check your temperature 20,000 times a day and much more stress free, but it is expensive. I was very Lucky as my husband got me one for my 30th birthday back in July :) 

Anyhow just got back from Acupuncture and I really needed tonight, I have felt a bit stressed and not quite my usual self this week I don't know weather it is because of my impending HSG or weather the whole TTC thing is doing my head in atm, But I will be glad to get it all over with this time next week I will be through it and on the other side and hopefully with some good news :)


----------



## fisher640

MrsHowley81 said:


> Good evening Ladies!!
> 
> 
> Anyway just to say I was using the CBFM for 12 months or so and it told me I was ovulating every month despite occasionally having the odd anovulatory cycles, So I wouldn't recommend it, I think it is fine if you don't have any issues.
> I find temping much more accurate, I am using the Duo Fertility Monitor which uses a sensor to check your temperature 20,000 times a day and much more stress free, but it is expensive. I was very Lucky as my husband got me one for my 30th birthday back in July :)
> 
> Anyhow just got back from Acupuncture and I really needed tonight, I have felt a bit stressed and not quite my usual self this week I don't know weather it is because of my impending HSG or weather the whole TTC thing is doing my head in atm, But I will be glad to get it all over with this time next week I will be through it and on the other side and hopefully with some good news :)

I looked up the duo monitor and was suuuuper jealous they don't sell that in the US yet. I've been thinking about buying some LH strips to use with temping. I looked at the monitors but they're all so expensive :blush:. I've been doing everything just based on CM and temps for the past 1.5yrs so... I was contemplating a LH strip, preseed and softcups combo (I've never tried LH strips or the softcups... but since I found out no infertility testing or treatment would be covered by my insurance I'm trying to come up with a backup plan to keep me sane! :coffee:

SPEAKING of insane... my temp is still hovering around the coverline and I'm on CD 20! I looked back through my chart records and my latest one EVER was CD 23 and this cycle will be in second place. *le sigh* although, on the bright side it is now unlikely I will need to rescheduled my specialist appointment on the 26th due to :witch: arrival since the late O will push me past the appointment. We had been doing so good with :sex: but have missed the last two nights which is making me nerrrrrvous that I'm going to O any minute and we'll have missed it :wacko: There are so many portions of TTC to get worked up about. :tease:

That's all nothing otherwise to report, I've spent the entire day doing homework at my desk. I actually had to disconnect my computer and move it across the room to get work accomplished and keep from spending the whole day on B&B :blush:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah Fisher I too spend many an hour on bandb when I am supposed to be 'working'. As I work from home a great deal of the time it means there is no one watching meaning I don't have to 'pretend' to be working - this usually means I waste a lot of time on here :haha:

I will be taking it super easy from now until Christmas, the :witch: is due Monday and I can honestly say that it has crossed my mind maybe a quarter of the time that it usually does in the 2ww! For me this is impressive :rofl:


----------



## Djibou

Feisty Fidget said:


> I will be taking it super easy from now until Christmas, the :witch: is due Monday and I can honestly say that it has crossed my mind maybe a quarter of the time that it usually does in the 2ww! For me this is impressive :rofl:

That's great! :thumbup: I hope you can keep it up!! I should definitely learn from you!:winkwink:


----------



## urchin

FF - the reason I gave up my last job was the huge amount of stress it was
causing me.... I was working 80-90 hour weeks to try and stay on top and never had any time off. I was meant to have annual leave over christms but only actually took Christmas day off, the rest of the time I was working - literally 7 in the morning til midnight every day. I stuck it for five months.
I would only recommend teaching to someone I seriously hated!

The job I do now is pretty full on and I'd be lying if I said I never bring work home with me - but I do get days off and weekends and the stresses are
different ... It isn't the relentless pressure of teaching
sad thing is, I liked the teaching bit, and the students - but it was all the paperwork, the lesson plans and the marking that took up the time.

Money was good and mat benefits would have been great, but the stress was
so great it would have been massively detrimental to trying to have a family. And poor Mr Urch spent 5 months looking at the back of my head as I sat on the computer all night every night.... He was so supportive but it can't have been easy for him. He never once gave me a hard time but when I got the new job he said yaaaaay! This means I get you back!

I think I am likely to look into going part time if we are
successful with the IVF - Mr Urch might do this too. My cousin and his wife work their childcare this way ... Both work part time so both get to spend lots of time with their daughter.

I have a bit of a plan to set up a business at home - and if I can get that going that might be a better option than going out to work ... but would need to wait until. In the meantime I am doing my very best to try to win the lottery- I'm very good at it, apart from the picking the right numbers bit - I'm rubbish at that! 

Glad I make you giggle chikk ... Giggling is goooooood!


----------



## urchin

Dij it sounds like you're another one for the lying tits club and I think I see a candidate for a new splinter group - The Lying Temps Crew!

I have a CBFM and I do really like it (though clearly it isn't helping me much - mind you, it is a monitor not a miracle worker!)

ooo and I forgot to say FF have fun with your nana - I miss mine muchly. Nanas are ace!


----------



## Djibou

urchin said:


> Dij it sounds like you're another one for the lying tits club and I think I see a candidate for a new splinter group - The Lying Temps Crew!

Definitely!! :haha:


----------



## fisher640

What if I have lying temps and lying tits? - oh this is a mess :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am glad that I found this thread. I am also LTTC #1. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy and had it reversed in October 2009, so as a result of the reversal he has a low sperm count. It was about 5 million :spermy: and 36% motility. So This coming October marks 2 year mark since his reversal was done. We have been TTC about a year and a half out of the 2 years because DH's previous job kept him overseas for the first 6 months or so after the reversal was first done. 

So fast forward to today, after many months of TTC, the heart ache month after month, i am scheduled to go in for fertility testing in October. DH needs to get a second SA because it has been a year since the first one so hopefully he will have improved numbers now since for up to 2 years after the vas reversal a man's numbers can improve, plus i had him taking fertilaid vitamins.

So my testing will start as soon as my period starts next cycle, which will be in the beginning of October most likely. Between CD 2-4 I need to schedule a day for blood work to check my FSH levels, and than somewhere between CD 3-8 I have to have an ultrasound to check my ovarian reserve and see how many follicles I have, than sometime during CD 5-13 I have to have an HSG done where they put the dye into your follopian tubes and do X-rays to see if I have any blockages in my tubes...Hopefully once October's testing is done DH and myself will hopefully be able to move forward with IUI since it is affordable when you dont have any insurance to cover infertility treatment. We are saving up to do the IUI now. 

If DH's SA numbers arent high enough than we are going to have to look into other options. Either a sperm donor or IVF. IVF is expensive though so we have to look into trying to change our health insurance to one with fertility benefits next year. So the plan is to cross one bridge at a time and after October DH and myself are going to put a plan of action into place depending on what the test results say.

One of the hardest things is that I have some great groups of girls that I am friends with on other threads and all of them are either pregnant or have had babies and I am the only one that isnt pregnant yet, so I felt left behind. But dont get me wrong, I am very happy for all of those girls and they are all great ladies, but it was a realization and reminder that a pregnancy probably isnt going to happen naturally for me, or on its own, so that was why I went to seek infertility testing. 

Wish me luck with October's testing girls. Hopefully we can at least get the green light to move forward with IUI. 

It is very nice to meet all of you ladies and I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC journeys. I hope we can all get our BFP's very soon!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome wannabepreggo :flower: If your DH SA comes back and it is still low put him on a high lycopene diet (just google food and drinks that are high in lycopene). A lovely lady suggested it to me last year and I have since read many good things about it improving count and quality. I wish you luck for October's testing :hugs:

Well another one for the lying tits and temps is lying symptoms in general! My CM is usually abundant by now (CD12) but it seems to have dried up a lot. So this will be a new lying symptom no doubt :wacko:

It is DH and mine tenth anniversary this Wednesday and now I can't get the image of being able to announce a :bfp: as the best present to him ever :wacko: Realistically I know it isn't going to happen but it doesn't stop the day-dreams :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Welcome wannabepreggo :flower: If your DH SA comes back and it is still low put him on a high lycopene diet (just google food and drinks that are high in lycopene). A lovely lady suggested it to me last year and I have since read many good things about it improving count and quality. I wish you luck for October's testing :hugs:
> 
> Well another one for the lying tits and temps is lying symptoms in general! My CM is usually abundant by now (CD12) but it seems to have dried up a lot. So this will be a new lying symptom no doubt :wacko:
> 
> It is DH and mine tenth anniversary this Wednesday and now I can't get the image of being able to announce a :bfp: as the best present to him ever :wacko: Realistically I know it isn't going to happen but it doesn't stop the day-dreams :growlmad:

Thank you for the warm welcome and for the good luck!!!:hugs::hugs:

Happy Anniversary to you!!! My 5 year wedding anniversary is this month too and is on 09/30. :thumbup: 

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!!! :dust: :dust: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/anniversary_comment_17.gif


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, and welcome wannabeprego good luck for October sounds like you have a busy month, looks like your doing in one month what we have had done in 10 months.

Wow Feisty 10 years of marriage that is fantastic, Congratulation I hope you get spoilt, and you never know you might have something exciting to celebrate on top of that fx's you get the best present ever :) xxx


----------



## Djibou

Welcome Wannabeprego! 

FF, don't give up hope... even if the timing is not great for a gift, there's still a chance that you could conceive around the time of your anniversary right?? :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you again for the warm welcome girls!!!! :hugs: :hugs: I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekend-2.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah only 10 years of being together this Wednesday, (we have only been married for almost two years) I am just greedy and like to celebrate two anniversaries a year ;)

Well my lovely :bfp: day dream has been dashed this morning with slight darkening of CM. I am 13DPO today and according to FF my cycles have always had a LP of 14 days accept for one in January this year (which was my first proper period after we lost Sprout). Admittedly the thought of a late implantation bleed did cross my mind (and I googled it!) but now that the cramps have also started I am just preparing myself that we are out this month. I am slightly annoyed as I had a 'new' symptom of less CM post ovulation but I am trying to remind myself that as this is only my second 'natural' cycle things are bound to be a bit wonky at first!

Trying not to get too upset by it at the moment and just concentrate on crafty bits and Christmas preperations, really glad I didn't share my hopes with DH as I find it really difficult to get through if he is really suffering too.

The plan for today is to pop into town to check they have the bits I need for making home made Christmas presents (and double check prices) and then maybe treat myself to a wander to the bead shop to at least see what they have in there and maybe buy a few bits!


----------



## fisher640

@ FF :hugs: you should def buy some beads if :witch: is coming. I got super hopeful yesterday too when i realized if I got knocked up yesterday my due date would be my 31st birthday :shy:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Feisty, I am so sorry that the :witch: looks like she is going to show up....:hugs: I know there have been many months were I thought for sure I was pregnant because I got a faint line on an HPT or I had a new unusual symptom, but the :witch: showed up anyways....sigh... Our bodies are so confusing....:hugs: 

I hope you enjoy your shopping trip and keeping busy is a good way to keep your mind off of everything....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I spent £13.00 on beading bits and got all depressed realising that I could have gotten it all off of ebay for about £5 :cry: I managed to make a very sweet black and green necklace and bracelet set for about £3.10 so have lots left over.

I also treated myself to a Fertility journal that I found in our bargain book shop. It is usually £15 but managed to get it in there for £1.99! Ideally it should have been used at the begining of our journey as it explains all about the ovulation basics but I thought it would be nice to have something to document our struggles so that when we get our happy ending I will be able to read back through and remember just what we experienced and just how fortunate we were to eventually get that sticky bean!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Feisty me and my hubby have started doing a journal, I wish we had started it in the beginning but we never thought that our journey would take so long you, just expect it to just happen. 
I am going to get some stars and some glitter pens to try and make it look pretty :) 
We were recommended to do a journal to help with all the emotions and we deffo needed it the last 2 weeks I have really been struggling and the negative thoughts are over taking and I am usually so positive xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Mrs Howley :hugs: I know how you feel. I have really found it easier since I have started my hobbies and focusing on the big task of Christmas xxx


----------



## yellowbell

hey ladies, am just catching up with the posts...

Urchin, your Lying Tits song really made me laugh! hahaha! Mine's acting up right now too, but at least for this time I know it's because of the hormones I've been taking, lol
And I definitely can relate to being a career woman and giving it all up...I used to be
the career woman type too but was ready to really give it up once we have a baby but I didn't realize that infertility would crash my confidence and career down :( I can soo totally relate to you about the stress from work, quiting and hubby being supportive during job hunting and being soo happy when I finally found one. 

Feisty, you work from home? Lucky you! Sometimes I wish I could work from home too.
Happy anniversary to you and Hubby in advance! :) And I would love to see pics of your
lovely beadwork here :)

hello to all the new ladies and to everyone else in this thread :flower:

Wishing us lots of baby dust in our different journeys to get to our most precious bundle
of joy!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## urchin

Hey Yellowbell - it is a real sapper of energies isn't it?
Actually they both are: work and ltttc both take a huge
amount out of you. I don't have enough energy for both to be stressful and I'm certainly not ready to give up ttc - so work had to change! Though I suspect
even without the ttc I would have changed jobs ... Oddly enough I do like to have at
least SOME life outside of work :)

this weekend is a busy one for me.... Friday I went to an old friend's funeral - very very sad day. Then yesterday I went to a gamefair (dogs, horses and ferrets not nintendo, xbox and wii!) and I bought a fantastic sauté pan that is so non stick that you don't need
any oil - even to fry an egg!

Today we are going to be fitting skirting boards - neither of us has done it before but I'm sure once my mate google has shown me how I'll be able to figure it out!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck with the skirting boards Urchin! :thumbup:

It is a viscous circle, LTTC makes us depressed which makes ttc harder which makes us even more depressed :wacko:

Well the evil [email protected] is here :growlmad: but I am not getting too despondent! Am trying the fig diet today recommended by a lovely lady on b&b and for the first time in months I am actually taking my supplements; Pre-natal, 1000mg EPO, 1000mg star flower oil and 75mg of aspirin. I also brought a cute metal drinks bottle yesterday and plan on drinking my 2ltrs a day!

I am not temping or using OPK this month, I will just wing it and see what happens! First a bit more liberating taking the supplements but without the stress of charting :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsHowley, Awww, I am so sorry you are having a hard time dealing with the stresses of TTC right now....:hugs::hugs:

I completely understand how you feel, yesterday morning I was trying to talk to my DH about the upcoming options we have in regards to TTC since we are trying to plan for IUI, and what would happen if his SA is to low and we cant do IUI, trying to prepare and plan for how we would handle the alternatives, and I didnt feel like he was listening to me, so we got into an argument and I was crying my eyes out, feeling so hopeless about everything...:cry::cry: We did work through it and I am feeling better today, but It is such an emotional rollercoaster and sometimes the pain is like your heart is breaking over and over...But I think us ladies are stronger than we give ourselves credit for, you sometimes need a good cry, but once you let it all out you just pick yourself back up, dust yourself off and get back to it!!!

@Urchin, I am sorry about the loss of your friend. :hugs:

AFM, I am ovulating today, I got my positive OPK this morning and me and DH had lovely morning :sex:.I figure me and DH should at least have :sex: just in case, there is always that small glimmer of hope for every month to get a BFP, even though deep down inside I sometimes think I am fooling myself thinking it could happen without assistance...But I am vowing not to get my hopes up really high this month and promising myself not to cry if AF gets me. I am trying to be positive and hopeful for my upcoming OCtober testing and hoping that DH and me will be given the green light to move forward with IUI....

Here is a picture of my positive OPK from this morning..just thought I would share....


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabepreggo it definitely is a roller coaster and Feisty you are right it is such a vicious circle.
I am thinking positive today and I seem to be winning I am feeling much more myself now, it is so nice that you ladies here have felt the same and I am not the only one going through so happy for her this. 
3 weeks today and my SIL's 1st baby is due and while I am excited and very happy about it, I feel that the closer it gets to her due date the more I am finding it hard, just wish the green eyed monster would get lost now xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I can sympathise with the green eyed monster, DH cousin posted a scan photo earlier and I just wanted to hurl the laptop across the room :blush: I know I shouldn't be so jealous but they were trying for only four months and she is older than us. :cry: So much for PMA hey.

Well off round a friend's in a bit for dinner so that will hopefully cheer me up!


----------



## urchin

Monday again :-( why do they come round so fast?

Well, we completely failed at skirting boards - it was all too difficult for us so we have someone coming to do it for us. Instead we finished stripping the bathroom tiles then had a bit of a spring clean. I'm feeling pretty pants about failing at
skirting boards - I'm normally quite good at practical jobs ... But I think I'd need to do a room alongside someone, before being let loose on my own.

Thanks for the condolences folks - it was quite a shock. He was only about 47 and had had a stroke 3 weeks ago, but seemed to be on the mend.


----------



## urchin

MrsH ... I am definitely there with you with my emerald eyes shining! It is so hard
seeing other people have what we are desperate for. I tend to hide loose aquaintances on fb that post lots of scan pics - but not close friends. They all hurt, but people I'm close to I will be getting to know their child so I will grin and bear the scan pics.

I generally find pregnant women harder to be abound than babies - but for me the killer is family gatherings where everyone (and I mean everyone) has their little family unit and I just look at them thinking how much I want what they have


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone this thread moves so fast, hello 2 anyone new. FF sorry af got u huni try and stay positive 4 this cycle. Afm i ov'd on cd13 so i am 5dpo at the minute.
I am also in the tits r lying 2 me club lol xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Tasha! Keeping it all crossed for you hun :hugs:

Well having a rather odd :witch: this cycle, not too sure what is going on :shrug:

I have my GP appointment tomorrow, not looking forward to it.


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> :lol: Tasha! Keeping it all crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> Well having a rather odd :witch: this cycle, not too sure what is going on :shrug:
> 
> I have my GP appointment tomorrow, not looking forward to it.

Odd in a good way?? :coffee:
This whole cycle was strange for me... I believe I'm currently 3DPO though. Maybe :shrug:


----------



## fisher640

Tasha16 said:


> Hello everyone this thread moves so fast, hello 2 anyone new. FF sorry af got u huni try and stay positive 4 this cycle. Afm i ov'd on cd13 so i am 5dpo at the minute.
> I am also in the tits r lying 2 me club lol xx

Tasha we're probably about right on! :hugs: I'm 3DPO but AF usually comes about 12 DPO


----------



## StorkStalker

Hello everyone... well.. I´m out this month too.. :cry: I don´t know why I keep getting my hopes high each month, it´s so hard.. This weekend was awful.. Damn :witch: came and with the emotional pain came also a lot of physical pain, those cramps wont go... anyway, at first it came so little I did yet another test, BFN of course... It was my MIL´s birthday yesterday, we do not live in the same country and she and DH were on a fight, and I insisted he should still call her on her birthday, he said he would do it if I promised not to fight with him over whichever way the call went... It didn´t go well for me.. I bit my tongue to keep my promise... thats what I get for trying to be an adult :dohh:.. I stayed away from BnB because I try to not be all over the PC and phone when DH is at home.. so I couldn´t properly vent as I am trying to give him a break from all my crying and wobbling... He is VERY supportive, but even I can´t be around myself sometimes... so I figured, he just came back from a work trip, I´ll try and be a sane person for a weekend... It was a good thing he was in London for the work trip, beacuse I asked him to bring back the book some of you recommended here, Bump&Grind, it´s really nice and easy going and you I can totally relate, so that was my escape over the weekend... Only there were three births announced on Facebook, from friends and family (I was expecting those any time soon) and beeing all oohh and ahhh over the babies (believe me I´m overjoyed they are fine and the mothers too and will love this kids, they are my friend´s and cousin´s and etc) but it is HAAARD to see yet another set of babies being full conceived, gestated and delivered during our journey... It was also the2nd birthday of the baby girl of a dear friend, who announced her pregnancy exactly the same day I announced mine and later I MC... so that was hard to take... :cry: Oh dear god, as if you girls didn´t had your own things happening... it´s just that no one else understands... Thank you for being there and for reading and for sharing stories... May this be our lucky month!! And to anyone whose lucky time already came I wish you a very Healthy 9 months... no one deserves more to be a mommy and have every thing go right than a LTTC couple and mom.... Good luck and best of vibes... xoxo


----------



## wannabeprego

@Story, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Djibou

Feisty Fidget and StorkStalker, I'm so sorry that this wasn't your month. I have my fingers crossed for the two of you, that next month will be a better one! 

And StorkStalker, please don't apologize for venting, it's very hard to talk about our struggles with family and friends, and there's only so much our men can take. We feel your pain and we're here for you:hugs:

Fisher and Tasha, I'm at 3 dpo too!! Yay!! TWW buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkfee

Storkstalker, sorry that old :witch: came... 

I too know the feeling of seeing babies being conceived, gestated and delivered during our ttc journey, two very close friends of mine have recently had babies and we're still none the closer. It is hard but i can't be too jealous as they're both having a tough time at the moment, one her baby was born 5weeks early and only weighed 4lbs 7oz and almost didn't make it and the other her poor baby has bad reflux so is constantly crying... its made me have a bit of perspective and be a little less rose tinted about the whole thing, doesn't make seeing that :witch: arrive any less painful though.

I'm trying to be less obsessed this month, so i'm not entirely sure whether i've O'd or not which is quite liberating! 

Got our FS appt this thurs so i'm a bit in limbo at the moment, quite eager to hear what they've got to say. 

p.s I'm currently reading Bump&grind too and i'm enjoying it.


----------



## wantabby

:witch: came Sat.. On to October... Our 2 year ttc anniversary... I have a doc appointmet later today to see where we go from here.. Sorry to all the ladies that got the :witch: as well...


----------



## StorkStalker

Thanks for your support PinkFee.. Please let us know how your appt goes.. wish you the best of luck.. Hopefully Bump&Grind will bring us some nice laughs... Thanks again!!


----------



## StorkStalker

Big hug to you wantabby:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

wantabby said:


> :witch: came Sat.. On to October... Our 2 year ttc anniversary... I have a doc appointmet later today to see where we go from here.. Sorry to all the ladies that got the :witch: as well...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## midget em

Hi ladies,
Wow I have missed alot.
I've been away for the weekend relaxing with a group of girly friends. We went last year and there were 2 pregnant ladies I knew about and 1 who hadn't yet annonced. This year there were also 2 pregnant ladies so I'm keeping my fx I'm the 3rd who just hasn't announced yet!

Even if not, it helped to pass a few days faster currently on cd26 :witch: is due on Thursday so hoping she stays away.

Sorry to hear from those lovely ladies who :witch: has paid a visit to this month. Onwards and upwards hey. :hugs:

:dust: to those ladies on their 2ww.

Glad those ladies who are reading Bump and Grind are enjoying it.

Keep :coolio: girls our BFP will be here soon x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hugs to everyone putting up with a crap visit from the :witch:

Good luck and sticky :dust: to everyone else!

Have to find a suitable knitting pattern for DH's cousin to make as a Christmas present for their bump :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

Not much going on with me today...I am still ovulating according to today's OPK which had the test line darker than the control line...

here is a pic of today's OPK

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC03394.jpg

So DH and me had :sex: twice lastnight and we will have :sex: again tonight when he gets home from work... :devil:

Plus today is my birthday... :jo: I feel like an old lady, LOL... I think DH and me will celebrate this weekend though... But tonight DH is going to pick up some Applebees so at least I dont get stuck cooking on my birthday!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:dance: Happy Birthday :dance:


----------



## fisher640

:cake:
Happy Birthday! Glad you've done a good job this go round of cooking yourself a birthday bump!:happydance: Tomorrow is my DH's birthday too! I'm baking a chocolate cake as we speak. 



It's cloudy today and in the low 60s and I just felt like I'm sleep walking all day :coffee: But now after seeing your LH strip picture, I shall browse amazon and buy myself some!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> :dance: Happy Birthday :dance:

Thanks hun....:flower:

Is that your puppy in the picture, If so what kind and what is your dogs name? I have a boston terrier named Oreo and she is such a sweet heart!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> :cake:
> Happy Birthday! Glad you've done a good job this go round of cooking yourself a birthday bump!:happydance: Tomorrow is my DH's birthday too! I'm baking a chocolate cake as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cloudy today and in the low 60s and I just felt like I'm sleep walking all day :coffee: But now after seeing your LH strip picture, I shall browse amazon and buy myself some!!!

Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!!:winkwink: 

Happy Birthday to your DH!!!!!:thumbup:

Yeah, I get my OPK's off of Amazon, like a pack of 50 for about 10 bucks usually, the IC's work just as good as the expensive Ovulation tests, so it is a huge money saver.... I usually get about 3 days of positive OPK's when I ovulate....


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow this tread is moving quickly today!! Just thought I would check in quickly.
Happy Birthday Wannabeprego, Sorry to all you internet angels who have AF :( 
HSG day tomorrow am feeling a bit nervous but will be glad once it is over :) xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow this tread is moving quickly today!! Just thought I would check in quickly.
> Happy Birthday Wannabeprego, Sorry to all you internet angels who have AF :(
> HSG day tomorrow am feeling a bit nervous but will be glad once it is over :) xxx

Good luck with your HSG.I hope everything looks good and you have clear tubes...:hugs: I have to schedule one in October once my AF comes. Please let us know how it goes!!! I was asking girls on here how there's went on a couple of threads I created because I am nervous as well, and most girls said they had period like cramping before and after the procedure so they suggested taking pain medicine before the procedure. For mine I have to take antibiotics. The girls that had a painful procedure were ones that had some blockages in their tubes from what I have been reading.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I will be thinking of you today hun :hugs: Good Luck xxx

WannabePreggo, that is my Pup Boo, she is just over 5 months and a beautiful chihuahua. She is the light of my life :cloud9: DH finally gave in and let me get her after what would have been my EDD passed and we were still not pregnant.

GP appointment in just over an hour, nervous as hell! :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> MrsHowley I will be thinking of you today hun :hugs: Good Luck xxx
> 
> WannabePreggo, that is my Pup Boo, she is just over 5 months and a beautiful chihuahua. She is the light of my life :cloud9: DH finally gave in and let me get her after what would have been my EDD passed and we were still not pregnant.
> 
> GP appointment in just over an hour, nervous as hell! :wacko:

Why so nervous? Is GP just your regular doctor?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, just got back from Hospital the HSG went well as far as I know, it was no problem at all, felt the catheter go in but it felt just like a smear, and didn't feel the balloon inflate or the dye go in, hardly anything at all, don't know why I was nervous, should get my results by the end of the week :)


----------



## wantabby

Feisty Fidget said:


> WannabePreggo, that is my Pup Boo, she is just over 5 months and a beautiful chihuahua. She is the light of my life :cloud9: DH finally gave in and let me get her after what would have been my EDD passed and we were still not pregnant.

I too have a chihuahua named Boo!! He's 3 &1/2 years old and he is also tan like your little girl!! He is my baby!! GL && FX'd for your appt today!! :hugs:

AFM..I went to the doctor yesterday to see where to go from here. I am a Clomid taker, so with the cysts I developed last cycle (1.7mm on Left and 3.3mm on right) He did another scan on my ovaries.. the one on the left is gone, but the one on the right is still there, smaller but there.. So he told me to come back in 6 weeks to see if it has resolved itself. :growlmad: Then he will move me up to 100mg Clomid.. So I'm on my own this month! :shrug: FX'd that I can ovulate on my own! I will be temping.. I'm debating on getting OPK's.. I've never used them, and I can usually detect Ov by temp.. I just don't want to waist the money if there is a chance I won't even ovulate this cycle..:dohh:..


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wantababy I would love to see a picture of your fur baby :) OPK are good for giving you notice to start dtd and are really cheap on ebay but I would advise you keep recording BBT to confirm ovulation has occurred.

MrsHowley so glad that it went well hun :hugs:

Well update on GP appointment is in my journal so feel free to take a peek if you want :flower:


----------



## wantabby

I will look into them on e-bay..

..and this is my Boo Bear!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh bless! Check out his cute little tie! I couldn't be without my Boo Bear now, DH is absolutely besotted with her too :cloud9:


----------



## Djibou

I know what you mean about the puppies, I have 3!! A lab, a german sherpherd and a mix of retriever! My sister made a joke in her speach at our wedding, about the average couple here having 1 dog and 2.2 kids, and if we followed that logic, we'd end up with a pretty full house!

Lots of doctor's appointments this week ladies! I hope that you get encouraging results soon:thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

FF sorry your appointment was a bummer :hugs: Im totally loving this thread you've made though :flower:

I'm just in the thick of the two week wait now *tick tock tick tock* my appointment is on Monday.


----------



## urchin

That HSG sounds promising Mrs H - of course you won't know til the results but women with blocked tubes tend to find it painful ... Fx for next week

chihuahua's - or 'snacks' as they are called in our house :) we have 3 dogs: 2 whippets and a big hairy lurcher ... I don't think they actually eat chihuahuas but they do look like one might fit it their mouths! I couldn't be without the dogs - Digit is mine, the oldest ... His kennel name is silver digiloo but I generally call him digit or dij. Stig is the puppy and belongs to Mr Urch, along with Flynn the big hairy thing :)

wantababy - sticks are indeed super cheap off the Internet, and give you some warning of oscillation (as mr urch named it!) otherwise if you release the egg after temping one day, it could be nearly 24 hours before you pick it up on the thermometer and no time for any strumpage before work!

FF I'll pop over and have a look at your journal hon xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I grew up with staffordshire bull terriers and always used to joke about tiny dogs being dinner :haha: It is quite amusing watching my mini boo hold her own against my Mum's Staffies though :rofl:

MrsHowley I just know those results are going to be fine :hugs: No pain = No block :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am sorry that you arent getting more answers with your appointments and that it is so frustrating for you. I really hope that you can get some treatment options and answers soon so you can get some help getting your BFP!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

@wantababy, awww, your dog is sooo cute!! I love the little tye!!! :winkwink:

@MrsHowley, I am so glad that the HSG went so well and was quick and easy... I am sure everything is going to be good and clear with your tubes!!! :thumbup:

AFM, I am in the lovely 2WW now, I think me and DH covered all of our bases with plenty of :sex:!! :devil: I just ordered 100 of the IC's (HPT's) off the internet so I can make myself go bonkers testing early in my 2WW, I always do this to myself and always vow to stop, but I still havent learned my lesson yet about testing early.. :wacko: :wacko: Hopefully they come soon in the mail!!

@Fisher, Good luck with your 2WW, I hope we both get our BFP's this month!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, Thanks for the positive vibes for good results, I am hoping I will get them soon, How long did you ladies wait for your results after your HSG?
Fisher good Luck with your appointment Monday.
Feisty So sorry your appointment wasn't much fun
I have a good feeling about this thread I think it is going to be lucky :) xx


----------



## midget em

Hi ladies I've not really had chance to catch up with you all but hope your all feeling ok today after doc appointments and operations and things.

For those of you in your 2ww I've just come to the end of mine and I've been going stir crazy this time.

Anyway AF due tomorrow but I couldn't wait any longer so went to do a hpt and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I can't believe it. It's still not really sunk in yet.

:dust: to all you ladies for helping me through this and I genuinly hope to see some more soon.

:kiss:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Miget Em that is great news, Congrats :) I said this was a lucky thread :) xxx


----------



## midget em

Thank you Mrs Howley,

I really hope your right about this being a lucky thread for everyone else.


----------



## wantabby

Congradulations Midget EM!! I hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our BFP's SOON!!! Sticky :dust: your way!!


----------



## fisher640

midget em said:


> Anyway AF due tomorrow but I couldn't wait any longer so went to do a hpt and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:wohoo:
Yayyy! Congrats! I sure hope this turns out to be all of our lucky thread :hugs:


----------



## midget em

Thank you Wantabby and fisher

Just need it to sink in now hehe


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Midget Em you are our thread's first :bfp: :dance: Congratulations my darling :hugs:

I have a horrid feeling that just like my other threads that I started I am going to be the last one standing :wacko:


----------



## Djibou

midget em said:


> Just need it to sink in now hehe

Congratulations!!:happydance: That's such great news... don't let it sink in too much and keep on feeling amazed!!

:dust: for the rest of us!


----------



## Djibou

Feisty Fidget, you'll get your :bfp: too, don't lose hope!


----------



## wannabeprego

midget em said:


> Hi ladies I've not really had chance to catch up with you all but hope your all feeling ok today after doc appointments and operations and things.
> 
> For those of you in your 2ww I've just come to the end of mine and I've been going stir crazy this time.
> 
> Anyway AF due tomorrow but I couldn't wait any longer so went to do a hpt and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it. It's still not really sunk in yet.
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies for helping me through this and I genuinly hope to see some more soon.
> 
> :kiss:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Animate-7.gif


----------



## urchin

Wow! A BFP already! Excellent news Midget Em :)


----------



## midget em

Thank you so much ladies I can't believe it's me!

Feisty I'm so sorry please don't give up hope you will get there one day.:hugs:

I'm going to put a list of everything we tried this month (its a long list) on the success thread. Its all things I've picked up from lovely ladies on this web site so you might all know and have tried them all yourself but I know how good it is to read what has helped other people.

Tons and tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all

and a little bit extra for feisty for starting this thread :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Midget Em don't you dare apologise for getting that :bfp: I am over the moon for you! When a LTTC lady finally conceives I NEVER feel any of the anger or bitterness that I may occasionally suffer from with others! In my opinion a LTTC lady deserves that :bfp: even more for all of the crap they have had to go through :hugs:

I really hope that you will stick around to give us updates on the pregnancy? It really is encouraging to hear first hand success stories hun :flower:


----------



## Lozlizlou

Yay!!!!!!!!

Hope you dont mind my hijacking....:thumbup:

Midget Em is a close friend of mine and has been for years....:hugs:

I just wants to drop in an announce how happy I truly am!!!! :happydance:

I cant believe were guna be bump buddies :) yay!!!

Poor Em was one of my first thoughts when I fell pregnant because I knew how gutted she would be. :cry: I had a feeling about this month and I told her off when she got down about a negative test 9dpo.:dohh:

I hope you all get your bfp's very soon and keep sticky little beans!:kiss:

Lots of love and dust... Special congrats to my lovely mate! x x x:flower:


----------



## yellowbell

oh my gosh, congratulations midget on your BFP! :happydance:
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

I hope your luck spreads over to us! :winkwink: :blush:

I'm currently on the TWW, had embryo transfer yesterday! Fx.

hello to all the ladies here! :)


----------



## midget em

Feisty Fidget said:


> Midget Em don't you dare apologise for getting that :bfp: I am over the moon for you! When a LTTC lady finally conceives I NEVER feel any of the anger or bitterness that I may occasionally suffer from with others! In my opinion a LTTC lady deserves that :bfp: even more for all of the crap they have had to go through :hugs:
> 
> I really hope that you will stick around to give us updates on the pregnancy? It really is encouraging to hear first hand success stories hun :flower:

Thank you I just know how it feels to be left behind and I don't want you to be sad. My journey has been short compared to yours and many of you ladies. I will never forget the feelings or take my pregnancy for granted. I'll defo be checking up to see who's next.

I appreciate all your congrats it makes it so much more real and exciting to be able to share it.:blush:

Now get back to LTTTC chat :haha:
Who's read the bump and grind book and covered themselves in moonstone??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: No I am yet to read it BUT I do have a lot of moonstone in my jewellery designs :haha:]


----------



## MrsHowley81

I finished reading it the other night Midget Em, I haven't covered myself in moonstones, but I do a double take and refrain myself from saying the R word :)


----------



## fisher640

Uhoh I haven't read it -- what's the R word?
Moonstones ehh? Maybe thats where I've gone wrong ;-) get crackin on that TTC jewelry line Feisty!


----------



## jeoestreich

I have been TTC # 1 for the past two and half years. This month I am getting a HSG done and hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## urchin

Welcome jeo .... Pull up a chair and make yourself comfy

I've not read the bumpy grindy book either - but my atheism extends to astrology, rocks and crystals and these days the NHS ... So I think moonstones are not for me - they are pretty, and I'm not adverse to wearing them - but I don't imbue them with any special powers. :)


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Miget Em!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies. Witch got me last Saturday and its got me a little down. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dazed :hugs: I can keep you company until she buggers off :flower:

Welcome JoeStreich, loving the dog!


----------



## wannabeprego

jeoestreich said:


> I have been TTC # 1 for the past two and half years. This month I am getting a HSG done and hopefully that will do the trick.

Good luck with the HSG, I am having one too in October once AF comes I will schedule mine... Hopefully it will bring us both our BFP's and our tubes will be clear!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Congrats Miget Em!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA ladies. Witch got me last Saturday and its got me a little down.
> 
> :dust: to all!

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fisher640

So I have my first fertility specialist appointment on Monday, anyone have any suggestions about what I should try and remember to ask? :shrug:

I'm still in the TWW, I think 7dpo today. And GUYS I don't even have my lying tits to keep my hopes alive where did my lying tits go?:brat: 
I kind of miss them :dohh: and I never thought I'd say that! :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dazed :hugs: I can keep you company until she buggers off :flower:
> 
> Welcome JoeStreich, loving the dog!

Thanks, she gone now but this one really has me down more than normal. Well, I can drink my cares away tonight!


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> So I have my first fertility specialist appointment on Monday, anyone have any suggestions about what I should try and remember to ask? :shrug:
> 
> I'm still in the TWW, I think 7dpo today. And GUYS I don't even have my lying tits to keep my hopes alive where did my lying tits go?:brat:
> I kind of miss them :dohh: and I never thought I'd say that! :haha:

I amin the USA as well. I just had me first fertility appointment earlier this month, and I had to provide medical history of me and my DH by filling out forms. DH was able to go with me. I made a list of questions that I wanted to ask and made sure I got the most out of the appointment. I didnt have to have any physical exam during my first appointment. The fertility specialist suggested a set of testing based on my situation. I want to try to do IUI soon. DH has to get a second SA, I have to have blood work to detect my FSH levels, a vaginal ultrasound and a HSG. All of my tests have to be scheduled during certain times during my cycle, so once AF comes I will be scheduling all of my testing for the month of October based on my cycle days. Once DH and me complete all of the testing we will meet with the fertility DR again to go over the results and discuss our options. Good luck with your appointment...:thumbup:


----------



## Djibou

yellowbell said:


> I'm currently on the TWW, had embryo transfer yesterday! Fx.

I have my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## jeoestreich

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dazed :hugs: I can keep you company until she buggers off :flower:
> 
> Welcome JoeStreich, loving the dog!

Thanks! She is one of four dogs that we have.


----------



## jeoestreich

wannabeprego said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I have been TTC # 1 for the past two and half years. This month I am getting a HSG done and hopefully that will do the trick.
> 
> Good luck with the HSG, I am having one too in October once AF comes I will schedule mine... Hopefully it will bring us both our BFP's and our tubes will be clear!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck to you also. I am just waiting for my provera to kick in so I get AF and then I have to schedule my HSG. I was taking Clomid for the past four months. The first three months, I ovulated on it but this last month I did not. U


----------



## yellowbell

Djibou said:


> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the TWW, had embryo transfer yesterday! Fx.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks so much, hun! :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

yellowbell said:


> Djibou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the TWW, had embryo transfer yesterday! Fx.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much, hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## urchin

Morning laydeez ... I've got my period too this morning, so that settles the matter of where in my cycle I am! I will be pressing the button on the CBFM again as I'm thinking I might get a call this month from the clinic and they are bound to want to know first day of last period (they always do!)

Dazed - good to see you and have one for me! (I'm on call til Monday morning so can't drink - pah!)

Jeo- nice doggy! We have 3 (2 whippets and a hairy lurcher) and I wouldn't be without them ... Even though they can be wee buggers :)

Fisher - looks like the song is wrong - you CAN hide your lying tits! :lol:

Dijibou - your name makes me smile every time I read it as it's so like my big whippet: spelled Digiloo but pronounced Dijilou ... You should be friends *nods*

wannabe and FF - good morning and how's the world with you today'

yellowbell - how long before you get to find out? Everything crossed for you hon xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Morning Lovelies :flower:

Nothing really to report over here, being a good girl and eating my figs, drinking my water and taking my supplements :wacko: Probably start dtd properly again at some point this weekend.

I am still trying to get my life back and not be so ttc focused so am gate crashing a party tonight :blush: In my 25 years I have never done it but a close friend is insisting I attend as it's just down the road from me so how can I refuse :lol:


----------



## Djibou

urchin said:


> Morning laydeez ... I've got my period too this morning, so that settles the matter of where in my cycle I am!
> 
> Dijibou - your name makes me smile every time I read it as it's so like my big whippet: spelled Digiloo but pronounced Dijilou ... You should be friends *nods*



Hey Urchin! So sorry the :witch: got you too... next month will bring better news, FX for you! 

I noticed the name resemblance when you talked about your dog the first time! This is a nickname I got as a kid, it sort of comes from _owl_ in french, my first language! But I'm a dog lover so I'm sure we'd get along fine :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

yellowbell said:


> oh my gosh, congratulations midget on your BFP! :happydance:
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I hope your luck spreads over to us! :winkwink: :blush:
> 
> I'm currently on the TWW, had embryo transfer yesterday! Fx.
> 
> hello to all the ladies here! :)

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/u105_good_luck-1.jpg


----------



## urchin

wow Dijibou, you speak _Owl_ I am so impressed!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs: :hugs:

I am doing alright, I am going nuts in the 2WW and think I may of gotten a BFP on an IC this morning which is on page 4 of the testing thread, but I dont know if I can trust it or not since I have been fooled before in the past by HPT's..:shrug:.. I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a look... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-4-looks-bfp-but-dont-know-if-can-trust.html


----------



## Djibou

urchin said:


> wow Dijibou, you speak _Owl_ I am so impressed!

Haha!! Did I say it wrong?? Like I said, English is not my first language, sometimes things come out wrong!!:blush:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies mind if I join this thread?
Me & my other half have been 'officially' trying for 3 years although been off B/c for loads longer, had dye test - all clear which actually makes me more frustrated as what's the problem if that's all good?!!
Diagnosed with PCOS.
Cd2 today so started taking my 1st tablets of my 4th round of clomid 100mg which is making me turn into some loney! This is on top of the headaches the insomnia and the need to be a Constant bitch!
Last month my bloods came back positive for the 1st time (yay!) but was doing opk's which were negative every day so didn't make the most of the month which really peed me off! Feel like I wasted a whole month. 
Sorry to come on and rant a bit, not told anyone we've been trying so I have quite a bit bottled up at the moment & I think it's all starting to spill out!

Any ways it would be good to be part of a group with people in similar circumstances.

xx


----------



## fisher640

Djibou said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> wow Dijibou, you speak _Owl_ I am so impressed!
> 
> Haha!! Did I say it wrong?? Like I said, English is not my first language, sometimes things come out wrong!!:blush:Click to expand...

You didn't but "you speak owl" was hilarious regardless :rofl:


----------



## fisher640

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join this thread?
> Me & my other half have been 'officially' trying for 3 years although been off B/c for loads longer, had dye test - all clear which actually makes me more frustrated as what's the problem if that's all good?!!
> Diagnosed with PCOS.
> Cd2 today so started taking my 1st tablets of my 4th round of clomid 100mg which is making me turn into some loney! This is on top of the headaches the insomnia and the need to be a Constant bitch!
> Last month my bloods came back positive for the 1st time (yay!) but was doing opk's which were negative every day so didn't make the most of the month which really peed me off! Feel like I wasted a whole month.
> Sorry to come on and rant a bit, not told anyone we've been trying so I have quite a bit bottled up at the moment & I think it's all starting to spill out!
> 
> Any ways it would be good to be part of a group with people in similar circumstances.
> 
> 
> xx

Welcome! Everything has checked out clear at my house also and it is frustrating every TWW (like now) I'm left thinking "there's nothing wrong so it COULD be this month.... But it hasn't been for the last year and a half, so it's probably not" I'm glad I joined this thread cause everyone else is in the same boat and there's been a new post everytime I log on :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Fisher's right, you said it absolutely fine - there was just a tiny bit of space
for a double meaning and I liked the thought of owl being your first language :lol: 
I blame my dad for my pedantic sense of humour.

Hi and welcome Sticky Beans - please don't worry about ranting in here; we all do it! Even though close friends and family know I'm ttc, there's still only so much they can take. Actually, it's probably more a case of how much ranting at them I can take. So here is the perfect place for it. We've all been trying for ages, and we're all facing the same dread fear: maybe this won't happen for me - ever.
All of this gives a lot to bottle up, so having a safe place to vent is hugely important. Oh, and to have a laugh while we're at it is good too :)

fingers crossed wannabe - I'll not go look in the gallery as I'm notoriously bad at seeing the faint ones so my opinion won't be a huge amount of use to you ... I'll send you positive vibes instead xx

AFM AF is taking her sweet time getting going. I used to always start in full flood but these days I seem to get 2/3 days of just nasty spotting first...
And I have a sneaking suspicion it's age (and Big M) related.

Today I have the house to myself and what pampering indulgent thing have I selected to reward myself with? Another day of plastering :)
Yesterday me and Mr Urch plastered the bathroom ceiling, today he's gone out with a friend and I'm going to do a wall (or two if I have the energy!)

We have someone coming to disconnect the plumbing next Friday - it's all over two walls - like something out of a Dr Seus book. Then Saturday we will plaster the remaining walls and Sunday everything will be reconnected and a new toilet put in.

It's going to mean we will be without water for a weekend - not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe contests my darling :dance: defo positive!

Urchin you do make me chuckle! Hope the plastering goes well and that being without water isn't too bad. Don't worry about the sudden bouts of spotting being M related, I have had periods where it has helped for seven in a row, gone back to normal and happened again :wacko: in fact this cycle I have pretty much just been spotting for seven days which is completely unheard of for me! Aren't the mysteries of the body a right royal pain in the butt??


----------



## pinkfee

midget em said:


> Anyway AF due tomorrow but I couldn't wait any longer so went to do a hpt and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it. It's still not really sunk in yet.
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies for helping me through this and I genuinly hope to see some more soon.
> 
> :kiss:

Crikey you don't log on for a couple of days and so much happens!! 

Firstly congrats Midget em that's really wonderful news and fingers crossed you've made this thread a lucky one! 

Sorry to all you lovely ladies here who've suffered the :witch: again this month and welcome to the newbies...

as i wasn't temping this month i'm not entirely sure but i'm at some point in my tww. 

We had our fertility appt on Thursday which we came out with some news that has left me in shock. Firstly all my results came back normal :thumbup: and DH's SA results were pointing towards being normal as well, so we are basically in the unexplained infertility boat :cry: which made me start to cry as under our PCT in the NHS we wouldn't be eligable for any help until we had been trying for 3 years (and we've only really been trying for about 2) anyway that made me :cry: some more, but my DH's second SA the count was lower than what the average is, so they have said that they'll put us through for funding for IVF. So i'm in total shock, as we're borderline I think there is still a chance that we will be rejected but it suddenly feels like things are moving very quickly. I thought they would at least try us with Clomid or something before we'd get to IVF. 

Don't get me wrong i'm very happy but i'm trying to not get too excited just incase it actually doesn't happen. 

Oh and i recommend Bump and Grind by Genevieve Morton, just finished reading it, (bought it off Amazon) i found it really helped me this month not to obsess so much about things. Def worth a read ladies.

Hope your all having a lovely Sunday x


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join this thread?
> Me & my other half have been 'officially' trying for 3 years although been off B/c for loads longer, had dye test - all clear which actually makes me more frustrated as what's the problem if that's all good?!!
> Diagnosed with PCOS.
> Cd2 today so started taking my 1st tablets of my 4th round of clomid 100mg which is making me turn into some loney! This is on top of the headaches the insomnia and the need to be a Constant bitch!
> Last month my bloods came back positive for the 1st time (yay!) but was doing opk's which were negative every day so didn't make the most of the month which really peed me off! Feel like I wasted a whole month.
> Sorry to come on and rant a bit, not told anyone we've been trying so I have quite a bit bottled up at the moment & I think it's all starting to spill out!
> 
> Any ways it would be good to be part of a group with people in similar circumstances.
> 
> xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/east1_wttg-vi.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> midget em said:
> 
> 
> Anyway AF due tomorrow but I couldn't wait any longer so went to do a hpt and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it. It's still not really sunk in yet.
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies for helping me through this and I genuinly hope to see some more soon.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Crikey you don't log on for a couple of days and so much happens!!
> 
> Firstly congrats Midget em that's really wonderful news and fingers crossed you've made this thread a lucky one!
> 
> Sorry to all you lovely ladies where who've suffered the :witch: again this month and welcome to the newbies...
> 
> as i wasn't temping this month i'm not entirely sure but i'm at some point in my tww.
> 
> We had our fertility appt on Thursday which we came out with some news that has left me in shock. Firstly all my results came back normal :thumbup: and DH's SA results were pointing towards being normal as well, so we are basically in the unexplained infertility boat :cry: which made me start to cry as under our PCT in the NHS we wouldn't be eligable for any help until we had been trying for 3 years (and we've only really been trying for about 2) anyway that made me :cry: some more, but my DH's second SA the count was lower than what the average is, so they have said that they'll put us through for funding for IVF. So i'm in total shock, as we're borderline I think there is still a chance that we will be rejected but it suddenly feels like things are moving very quickly. I thought they would at least try us with Clomid or something before we'd get to IVF.
> 
> Don't get me wrong i'm very happy but i'm trying to not get too excited just incase it actually doesn't happen.
> 
> Oh and i recommend Bump and Grind by Genevieve Morton, just finished reading it, (bought it off Amazon) i found it really helped me this month not to obsess so much about things. Def worth a read ladies.
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely Sunday xClick to expand...

Good luck with getting approved for IVF.:hugs:.I hope you can get some assistance to help with making your dreams come true sooner than later....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/711268yqzrptgqde.gif


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Newbies and looks like another BFP wannabeprego, This is a lucky thread can't believe it f'x's for lots more.
Hope you have all had a fantabulous w/end Internet Angels? :) xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you to you ladies for looking at my HPT's... :flower: I really do hope that this is finally it and this is my month, But I am feeling pretty skeptical still since I am not sure I can trust the IC's and since it is still early, AF isnt late yet and I have been fooled by HPT's in the past so I am having a hard time believing the tests.....:wacko::wacko: So please wish me luck and keep your fingers crossed me.....:winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:dohh: Stupid itouch updated congrats to contests earlier?!?! So sorry wannabe it was supposed to be congrats on the :bfp: xxx

Pinkfee I really hope that you get that funding darling :hugs: Will definitely buy the book as could do with a distraction :lol:


----------



## mrshanna

It amazes me that some of you can get IVF paid for in your countries! Im sooooo jealous. If my husband and I are unable to concieve, and need IVF, it will cost, literally, tens of thousands of dollars, and there is no way we can do that! :( I cant even see a FS for free. That would be hundreds. We are so stuck!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

mrshanna said:


> It amazes me that some of you can get IVF paid for in your countries! Im sooooo jealous. If my husband and I are unable to concieve, and need IVF, it will cost, literally, tens of thousands of dollars, and there is no way we can do that! :( I cant even see a FS for free. That would be hundreds. We are so stuck!!!

Soooo, true...Here in the States we dont get anything paid for fertility related..You have to have health insurance that will cover infertility which costs an arm and a leg or alot of $$ to spend on it, for the rich even!!! I am sooooo jealous of you girls in the UK, IVF without insurance costs anywhere between 10k to 30k..... I read where the UK girls only have to pay admin fees for adoption where here in the states to adopt a new born baby it costs like 20 to 30k... I know it sucks that you guys have long waiting lists in the UK for fertilty treatments, but in the states we dont have any waiting list at all.. Either you have alot of $$ to pay for it or very expensive and good health insurance or else your fertility options are pretty limited to almost nothing...it sucks to be honest....:growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry for the rant, I am happy that you girls have these options in the UK..But man it made me realize that the United States health care system is not that great...I literally joked with DH about moving to the UK to try to take advantage of the free fertility care...:wacko:


----------



## pinkfee

I know ladies. But our NHS system works this way as everyone who works pays into it, its like a tax, so the way I like to think about it is, as me and my husband have never really been ill, this is us finally taking our cut! 

I must admit over here we don't really think about it but if we weren't getting it on the NHS me and my husband wouldn't be able to afford to do IVF and what with the mortgage and everything else to pay it would take us years to save up to even do 1 cycle. I was looking at the prices for going private and well it just wouldn't be an option for us. So I do realise how fortunate we are... 

I really hope you lovely ladies in the US don't have to spend too much money to get your BFP's 

and fx wannebepreggo your HPT's aren't lying to you and you are pregnant this month! 

x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pinkfree is right, we don't get the option to pay into our health scheme, it is a legal obligation. So for the people that never actually require medical care I guess it kind of sucks and the NHS are very strict with who they will allow treatment to be carried out on and because we have 'free' healthcare insurance is astronomical. That said I still can't believe that in such a civilised country as the US you don't have a similar structure to the NHS, it seems to penalise those on the lower income scale. I know that you have free clinics but aren't they supposed to be just for immediate or medical care? xxx


----------



## Dazed

I have to agree, the US healthcare system sucks. We do have to pay a lot just to find out if there is a problem with us conceiving. A simple HSG here in southern Virginia is $900, blood tests can costs anywhere from $40 to over $100. Standard IVF is about $20,000 and IUI isn't cheap either. I'm happy to have health insurance, but the problem is we still pay alot out of pocket just to be looked after. A simple surgery can still cost us thousands. On the upside, as its been said, we don't have to wait any longer than about a month for anything.


----------



## mrshanna

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pinkfree is right, we don't get the option to pay into our health scheme, it is a legal obligation. So for the people that never actually require medical care I guess it kind of sucks and the NHS are very strict with who they will allow treatment to be carried out on and because we have 'free' healthcare insurance is astronomical. That said I still can't believe that in such a civilised country as the US you don't have a similar structure to the NHS, it seems to penalise those on the lower income scale. I know that you have free clinics but aren't they supposed to be just for immediate or medical care? xxx

Yes Feisty free clinics are basically for "preventive maintenance" and routine stuff, like pap smears and such. They are great for people with low incomes or no health insurance at all. We do have programs in the states for people with really low incomes to be able to even get surgeries for free if needed, but nothing elective, such as fertility treatments, would ever be covered. Infertlity is not life threatening, therefore not covered. Little do the professionals know what infertility does to our emotional freaking well-being!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to all of my fellow LTTTC'ers from both sides of the water!!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks for the welcome,

Wannabeprego fingers crossed for you!

NHS does have good points to it but on the other hand you have to wait sooooo long for appointments, I had to wait over 3 months just to get the results of my dye test, and it took even longer to actually get refered to the specialist!
A few of my friends get healthcare with work - I would love to go private! 

Back to work tomorrow, love my job but find myself day dreaming more & more lately and wishing the days/ months away til I get my BFP!

xx


----------



## urchin

Sadly for me there is no IVF on the NHS ... As I'm over 40 I fall outside of the criteria and have to pay everything myself - which is £5,000 per cycle (not sure what that is in dollars). It has taken us over a year to top up our small amount of savings to that level and if it doesn't work we have to save all over again. 
Another thing that would mean you wouldn't get funding is if either partner already has a child and although the guidelines say couples should get 3 goes, most PCTs only fund one cycle.
Other people have already mentioned the waiting lists,
so I'll not go there!
So although the NHS is a good system, it does have it's drawbacks.

It does amaze me though that the American public doesn't seem to want an NHS ... Ours isn't perfect, but it's a whole lot better than giving only basic health care to those who can't afford to pay.

FF - I did wonder what you were talking about ... Makes much more
sense without autocorrect :)

Pinkfee - good to see you! I really hope you get accepted
for funding ... One of us should get our money's worth


----------



## urchin

And for some reason I'm awake at four-o-blummin clock in the morning - I'm gonna be so very tired in the morning... Just been to the bathroom though and admired my freshly plastered wall - it's looking fab if I say so myself! The mate who plastered
our sitting room gave me 8/10 for it :D


----------



## RM_Wife

Hey, thought I would join the thread as I am also trying ttc #1 with my husband at the moment. 

Been a long and dragged out process so far, but we're finally on the Clomid. 

Here's to a lot of BFP's! :)


----------



## yellowbell

hello to everyone and welcome to those who've joined this lovely thread! :flower:

wannabe, that looks like a nice BFP line! Fx..

Djibou and urchin, you just made my day about speaking owl, thanks dears, I had a good laugh :haha:

Feisty, how was the party? 

pinkfee, i'm sorry to hear that you have to wait for another 3 years to be covered by NHS but on the positive light, you and DH have normal results which means your BFP could be just lurking around the corner anytime soon! ;) For my case it was very frustrating pretending to think it could happen for us naturally when we knew that my DH had low counts and we were even turned down to do IUI and was referred straight to IVF ](*,)

As for me, I am still on the 2ww. My official testing date is on 6 Oct. For now, I am keeping myself busy with shoving 2 progesterone capsules three times a day up into my V! :bodyb:


----------



## Tasha16

fisher640 said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone this thread moves so fast, hello 2 anyone new. FF sorry af got u huni try and stay positive 4 this cycle. Afm i ov'd on cd13 so i am 5dpo at the minute.
> I am also in the tits r lying 2 me club lol xx
> 
> Tasha we're probably about right on! :hugs: I'm 3DPO but AF usually comes about 12 DPOClick to expand...

how are you doing? Sorry for late reply i haven't managed to get on.xx


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> Sadly for me there is no IVF on the NHS ... As I'm over 40 I fall outside of the criteria and have to pay everything myself -
> 
> Pinkfee - good to see you! I really hope you get accepted
> for funding ... One of us should get our money's worth

Thanks Urchin, i didn't realise there was a cut off point agewise, well that just sucks. Are you in the process of going through IVF? or have you not started yet? i'll keep my fx's for you that one cycle is all you will need. I've heard of a couple of friends of friends who conceived off one cycle of IVF so its giving me comfort that it might be a possibility! 

Yellowbell, we won't have to wait for another 3 years, if we're rejected for funding now it'll be 1 more year to wait until we would be offered assistance. and i'm still hoping we might conceive naturally! Have you already had IVF or are you just being referred? If old AF doesn't show this month i'll be testing around 6th Oct too! 

Hope everyone is having a good monday, I could really do with not being at work today, just so not in the mood! :coffee:


----------



## yellowbell

hi pinkfee!
h good that you don't need to wait. I must have read it wrongly, sorry, blame it to these progesterone hormones I'm taking, lol :blush: Yup, I've just had IVF and on the 2WW now. Yay, we're both testing on the 6th!! Lots of baby dust :dust: Fx


----------



## Tasha16

Djibou how r u getting on in the tww? Welcome to the newbies and congrats Midget em and Wannabe on the bfp's am really pleased for you both xx


----------



## wannabeprego

RM_Wife said:


> Hey, thought I would join the thread as I am also trying ttc #1 with my husband at the moment.
> 
> Been a long and dragged out process so far, but we're finally on the Clomid.
> 
> Here's to a lot of BFP's! :)

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1558455k3nu1c4wwj.gif


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone!

Glad I (and mostly Urchin) could make you laugh, it did make my day too!!

Tasha, thanks for asking :flower: I had a pretty big dip this morning on my bbt, I'm trying to stay hopeful and blame it on implantation since I have many symptoms, but I'm not so sure. I won't test unless my temperatures go back up and stay that way for a few days, I don't feel like getting yet another BFN.:nope:

How about you? Is it looking good??


----------



## Sizzles

I thought I'd pop in and say 'hi!' I confess to having NOT read beyond the first 4 pages and the last page of the thread, buy hey ho!
Been ltttc no. 1 for 18 months now. I've had the usual bloods done, which have come back fine. OH is still resisting the dreaded SA though it's on the cards (has been for a couple of months though).
The whole thing is making me desperately sad. One of my best friends and colleagues is pg and whilst I'm so happy for her, I feel like the green-eyed monster and find it hard listening to colleagues talking baby and pregnancy with her when I so wish it were me. I don't understand. I'd make such a good mummy. I resent work, partly because I feel I shouldn't be there (should be on mat leave) and partly in case it's contributing to infertility due to stress and/or tiredness.
Currently towards the end of my 2ww with the usual pre af symptoms, so my spirits are on the way down.

Congratulations to those with recent bfps and good luck to those who have not.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sizzles I talk from experience when I say that no job or money is worth stress that could mess up your fertility hun :hugs: I lost Sprout to what I am pretty sure was extreme work related stress, as soon as it happened I quit. I had awful bosses that wanted shot of me as soon as they found out I was expecting and just kept piling more and more work on me and bullying me until I broke. I would rather be poor and happy then comfortable but stressed to the hilt. I only work part time now and we do work from pay check to pay check but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Good luck all the early October tester's :flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good evening Ladies, welcome rm_wife and sizzles.

Well my tits are lying now ladies I'm in the TWW although there isn't a wait as we didn't DTD due to my HSG..... Still not had my results yet and no-one seems to know what the real answer is, my Dr's said 10 days so they booked me next monday so I can see my Dr and get my referral to the FS and then I rang the hospital and they said it can take up to 3 weeks, and the day I had my HSG the nurse said 2-3 days, either way it doesn't really matter I just hope we get them before mt appointment next week.
YellowBell, I wish all the luck in the world and I have my fx's for you, How you have managed to not test?....if it was me I would be testing all the time, but that's because I am addicted to paos :dohh:
Hope all you other lovely ladies are well and I hope the tww's are not too much torture :wacko:


----------



## wantabby

Big Congradulations on the BFP's ladies.. :flower: And :dust: to those in the TWW!! 

I am currently CD10 and my body seems to be gearing up to ovulate?? I had EWCM since day 8.. Kind of confusing, but it did happen last cycle so I know it probably isn't ovulation..we BD'd just incase ;) I have taken the last week off temping and getting on here (trying to not stress/obsess) it has been nice.. Just waiting on ovulation.. I think I may invest in a CBOM, any one on here used one before?


----------



## fisher640

I had my fertility specialist appointment today. It went pretty well I felt. I've got scripts and instructions for CD 3 bloodwork and I'm to use OPK sticks and call them first thing in the morning when I get a positive and they're going to bring me in that morning for bloodwork and an ultrasound to check my ovaries and make sure I'm ovulating. She took a good long history and said she suspects everything will come back normal and we'll be classified as unexplained and that it's kind of up to us how far and fast we want to take treatments.:thumbup:

good thing I ordered some LH strips off amazon so we can get this testing bit on the road this cycle! She gave us the options of trying clomid, IUI... etc. 

There's a more expanded version at my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-4.html


----------



## yellowbell

welcome to this lovely group, Sizzles. I feel for you about resenting work, I feel that
way too! 

MrsH, thanks for your well wishes. I was told by the nurse not to do urine testing because it will show up positive since I'm taking progesterone hormones (but I thought it was HCG that affects the test, right?). I did feel tempted to test a few days ago just for the sake of seeing that second line because I've never had it! But I know I'll be just 
fooling myself, lol. Maybe I'll consider testing by the end of this week because I read
that the HCG trigger shot I takes 10 days to clear out.

fisher, glad to hear your FS appointment went well.

hi to everyone else and I hope you'll have/you're having a good start of another week.


----------



## jeoestreich

Ugh...so this waiting for AF is getting old. I just took my last provera pill on Sunday so no I am just waiting so I can schedule my HSG. I am also thinking about trying soy since they will not give me Clomid this month.


----------



## Tasha16

Djibou said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Glad I (and mostly Urchin) could make you laugh, it did make my day too!!
> 
> Tasha, thanks for asking :flower: I had a pretty big dip this morning on my bbt, I'm trying to stay hopeful and blame it on implantation since I have many symptoms, but I'm not so sure. I won't test unless my temperatures go back up and stay that way for a few days, I don't feel like getting yet another BFN.:nope:
> 
> How about you? Is it looking good??

fx for you huni, i tested this morning and it was bfn, i have been feeling very sick for the past couple of days and my boobs are killing me. Am just hoping it's still to early and that am not getting this sickness bug that's going about xx


----------



## Djibou

FX for you too, and it is still early so you can't give up hope yet!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sizzles said:


> I thought I'd pop in and say 'hi!' I confess to having NOT read beyond the first 4 pages and the last page of the thread, buy hey ho!
> Been ltttc no. 1 for 18 months now. I've had the usual bloods done, which have come back fine. OH is still resisting the dreaded SA though it's on the cards (has been for a couple of months though).
> The whole thing is making me desperately sad. One of my best friends and colleagues is pg and whilst I'm so happy for her, I feel like the green-eyed monster and find it hard listening to colleagues talking baby and pregnancy with her when I so wish it were me. I don't understand. I'd make such a good mummy. I resent work, partly because I feel I shouldn't be there (should be on mat leave) and partly in case it's contributing to infertility due to stress and/or tiredness.
> Currently towards the end of my 2ww with the usual pre af symptoms, so my spirits are on the way down.
> 
> Congratulations to those with recent bfps and good luck to those who have not.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/14459.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to stop in and say good luck and baby dust to all of us lovely ladies in the 2WW!!!! Come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

:dust::dust: :dust::dust: 



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5573.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/BabyDust.png


----------



## fisher640

wannabepreggo, have you had more clear :bfp: yet?

I'm in serious 2ww now ladies... 11dpo and I'm getting a shade obsessive. :bfn: this morning & AF won't be late till this weekend but that seems sooooooo far away now with a :witch: hanging over my head. I'm trying to maintain a PMA and hoping this will be a lucky thread for all of us.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabepreggo, have you had more clear :bfp: yet?
> 
> I'm in serious 2ww now ladies... 11dpo and I'm getting a shade obsessive. :bfn: this morning & AF won't be late till this weekend but that seems sooooooo far away now with a :witch: hanging over my head. I'm trying to maintain a PMA and hoping this will be a lucky thread for all of us.

I did test again this morning with FMU and I am still getting second lines on my IC's so I feel like things are looking up and I am feeling a tiny bit excited...I updated my testing thread with today's tests.... I just hope and pray that this is really finally it....

Here is a link to my thread if u want to take a peek....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ness-ic-pg-4-pg-6-bfp-new-tests-pg-8-a-8.html

Good luck and baby dust to you Fisher...I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## mrshanna

Oh those look super promising wannabe!!! Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha 11DPO is way too early to test hun, fingers crossed this is it for you! :dance:


----------



## yellowbell

wannabe, when is your beta test?

fisher, djibou and tasha, could be still too early for that shy BFP. Lots of luck that BFP shows in a the next few days :dust:

I'm off to see a girl friend this morning. She had been LTTC # 1 too and now she's on her 2nd tri :) I hope her luck spreads on me and then I'll spread over to all of you here when I get back :D


----------



## WinterSong4

11 dpo isn't that early actually. For alot of people it is pretty early, but it still can pick something up.

I just wanted to join you ladies! I am afraid I don't have time to read through the 36 pages on this thread lol. DH and I have been TTC #1 for almost 4 years. Had an hsg in June, got preggo that month, but didn't stick and AF came.

Dh and I are starting a more relaxed "don't think about it" approach and just have fun with it.

Best of luck to you ladies!


----------



## ami1985

Ive been TTC for 3 years with no success :( no BFP and i have PCOS, im going to docs tmora to demand he try me on metformin see if that helps as ive been on no meds so far...if not then its bac to the gynae xxxx


----------



## Madgirl

Ive been ttc #1 since January of 2006 with PCOS.


----------



## urchin

Welcome to the thread WinterSong, Ami and Madgirl - it's very cozy in here...
Pull up a chair and make yourselves at home x

no particular news from me this morning -AF has her nails dug into me and is refusing to play nice - so I'm feeling pretty sore and crap :(


----------



## yellowbell

welcome to the new ladies!

I'm back from meeting my friend, and here's spreading lots of preggy baby dust to all of you :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you everyone I am trying to stay positive until the ugly witch show's her face or not xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies,
I'm taking my last clomid tonight, don't know how DH puts up with me! Im such a cow on them! Good news is it's another month of trying! I have a good feeling for this month especially since I ovulated for the 1st time last month (missed it though cos opk didn't pick it up) so just guna bd everyother day & see how we go!
I have my fs appointment oct 27th so will have to see what he says the nxt step is if bfn this month &#58369;

Goodluck for all you lovely ladies waiting for their confirmed bfp's and baby dust to the rest of us!

xx


----------



## fisher640

Tasha16 said:


> Thank you everyone I am trying to stay positive until the ugly witch show's her face or not xx

I'm right there with you. I'm fairly certain you could make a graph of my mood and correlate it with exactly how sore my tits are at the moment. Sore tits = PMA:thumbup:, non sore tits = :sad1:

I'm 12dpo, which is usually when my :witch: comes..... so I guess no news is good news, but I had another stark white hpt this morning. :nope:


----------



## fisher640

Those of you who are/were taking clomid -- since that's next up on our treatment options:

My DH is SUPER squeamish about the threat of multiples. How did yours feel about that and how did you feel about it? I always wanted more than one :baby: so I guess I'm okay with it but I am hesitant to start taking it yet because I don't want DH to be cranky/resentful etc if we ended up with twins because of the clomid. AND the thought of more than twins is kind of terrifying. How did you all come to terms with that and/or discuss that with your OH's???


----------



## Dazed

I didn't really talk to my DH about it. I read the side effects where it lists the chance of multiples and he just kinda grinned. He is not thrilled about the idea of multiples, but I think at this poing he will take what he can get.


----------



## pinkfee

Fisher i've got the same dilemma but thinking about it in relation to IVF, how many eggs do you put back in?! my OH said nonchalantly the other day that twins would be quite good we could have a ready made family all in one go and then we'll never have to have ttc sex ever again :haha: (can you tell after two years we're getting bored with it yet?!!) until i said to him excuse me who would have to push them out! plus having to get two of everything! plus i'd have a feeling that they'd tag team against me, once one stopped crying the other would start! 

Then my sister told me of a friend of hers who has just had triplets (!:shock:) after IVF where they put two eggs back in and one of them split! now thats just bad luck!!!!! 

So i suppose i'm terrified of it and my OH thinks its quite a good idea!


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> Fisher i've got the same dilemma but thinking about it in relation to IVF, how many eggs do you put back in?! my OH said nonchalantly the other day that twins would be quite good we could have a ready made family all in one go and then we'll never have to have ttc sex ever again :haha: (can you tell after two years we're getting bored with it yet?!!) until i said to him excuse me who would have to push them out! plus having to get two of everything! plus i'd have a feeling that they'd tag team against me, once one stopped crying the other would start!
> 
> Then my sister told me of a friend of hers who has just had triplets (!:shock:) after IVF where they put two eggs back in and one of them split! now thats just bad luck!!!!!
> 
> So i suppose i'm terrified of it and my OH thinks its quite a good idea!

Yeah anything >2 sounds terrifying to me. I'd probably be scared but secretly excited about twins cause DH has always said he only ever wants 1 baby and I was hoping we'd have 1 by now and then maybe an 'accident' in another year -- that was before we started having unprotected :sex: at the beginning of 2009! :rofl: who knew I'd still be waiting on my first ever :bfp: at this point! But his words when we were talking about clomid and the risks after my appointment were "you're too small for 2 babies" and "I'm afraid we couldn't afford 2 babies" etc etc...


----------



## pinkfee

Hmm i know what you mean, i'm actually fascinated with twins but i'm trying to suspress that thought just incase in encourages my body to produce them! twins also run in my side of the family so i generally think I have a higher chance of having them to begin with.... 

but like dazed said i think i'd take what I could get now!


----------



## wantabby

fisher640 said:


> Those of you who are/were taking clomid -- since that's next up on our treatment options:
> 
> My DH is SUPER squeamish about the threat of multiples. How did yours feel about that and how did you feel about it? I always wanted more than one :baby: so I guess I'm okay with it but I am hesitant to start taking it yet because I don't want DH to be cranky/resentful etc if we ended up with twins because of the clomid. AND the thought of more than twins is kind of terrifying. How did you all come to terms with that and/or discuss that with your OH's???

I would go for it!! :haha: I am a Clomid taker.. 2 cycles so far. My doc told me that there is a 10% chance of muiltiples.. A risk I am willing to take!! :winkwink: I have waited two years for a baby and if the good Lord decides to give me two who am I to complain! If you did end up with twins I'm sure your DH would be thrilled! He may be scared at first, but it would work out! I told my DH the risk and he said oh well, we would eventually have them ( we want 2-3 ) We are both just ready for me to be preg. I wish you the best of luck!! :flower:


----------



## mrshanna

I'm taking a break from Clomid at the moment, but I felt it was worth the risk of multiples to have a better chance of concieving. You would make whatever adjustments to your lives you had to and be awesome Mommies to BOTH of the babies Im sure ladies!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The statistics on clomid and multiples is quite varied, apparently the risk of twins or more is very low - only slightly higher then 'natural' conception.

I love the idea of twins, my maternal grand-father is a twin and my father is also one. I had two sets of twins within my cousins (one set was lost and with the other one was lost but this was years ago) and one set so far in my second cousins - all on my maternal side. When I was pregnant I was obsessed with watching pregnancy and baby programmes and I loved the multiple ones, in fact DH and I joked that if we had multiples we would be moving his mother in to help for the first month :haha:


----------



## Sticky Beans

I must admit part of me would love twins, but the sensible part thinks of the extra work, the expense etc, but I'll be happy with either!
The dr.s do go on about the higher risk of multiples everytime they mention clomid.
My DH hasn't said to much about it, I think he secretly would like twins!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I know what you mean about the Doctor's spouting multiples when clomid is mentions :haha: It is just to cover their backs as if a person wasn't warned and they then had multiples they are unable to prove whether it was the clomid that caused it and so the patient would be able to legally sue the GP :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Wintersong, ami1985 & Madgirl, Welcome to the thread ladies!!! Kick your feet up and make yourselves at home....:winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Those of you who are/were taking clomid -- since that's next up on our treatment options:
> 
> My DH is SUPER squeamish about the threat of multiples. How did yours feel about that and how did you feel about it? I always wanted more than one :baby: so I guess I'm okay with it but I am hesitant to start taking it yet because I don't want DH to be cranky/resentful etc if we ended up with twins because of the clomid. AND the thought of more than twins is kind of terrifying. How did you all come to terms with that and/or discuss that with your OH's???

I used clomid 50mg for two months but this month I am on a natural cycle...I wanted to give it a try to see if it could help improve my chances of getting pregnant... I did research about the risk of multiples and I read that it is only 5% for twins and even lower for 3 or more...So the risk is very low in my opinion and if it helps you get your BFP I think that within itself makes it worth taking the chance.

On the upside just imagine if you did get pregnant with twins than if you only wanted 2 kids you only have to go through one pregnancy and labor...it is kind of like a way to cheat the system...LOL...:haha: I personally would be over the moon and sooo happy if I could have twins, it would be so much fun despite being more work and more expensive.... Plus if it was this hard to get pregnant once, it might save you from having to go through years of trying again for another baby, because you managed to have your family in just one pregnancy!!! :thumbup: So in conclusion it is well worth the risk...the benefits completly outweigh the risk which isnt so bad if you think about it!! My vote is that you go for it!!! It will be so worth it if it can finally get your your BFP!!!!


----------



## wantabby

wannabeprego~ I totally agree!!! :thumbup:

So how is it coming with the test progression? You have a BFP yet??


----------



## wannabeprego

wantabby said:


> wannabeprego~ I totally agree!!! :thumbup:
> 
> So how is it coming with the test progression? You have a BFP yet??

I still have no idea for sure what is going on hun.....:shrug: If anything develops for sure than I will definatly do an update to my testing thread in the HPT Gallery...This 2 WW is making me go totally bonkers and I am thinking of getting myself a straight jacket and checking into the mental institution.....Lordy......:wacko::wacko::wacko: LOL....:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I also wanted to give you a tip if you do decide to start taking the clomid...Take your pill later at night before you go to bed to avoid the possible side effects and than that way you sleep through most of them...It might of been because my body got used to them maybe..:shrug:. the first month I took the pills was when I had the most side effects, the second month I really didn't hardly have any... The side effects I had were that I got very sleepy after taking the pills, hot flashes throughout the second half of my cycle, i had some flu like symptoms on the first month, my normal OV cramps and pre AF cramps were alot more intense than normal and lasted longer in my cycle. I got super hungry. I know alot of girls said they gained a few pounds well on the pills because of appetite increase. But, it wasnt too bad and i survived and I would do it again if I had to and will probably have to take them again if I can make it to doing IUI as part of the IUI process. Good luck to you... This was the best tip I can give for taking the clomid pills and I just wanted to share it with you....:winkwink:


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone, welcome to the new ladies!

Well I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month, my bbt never went back up after it dropped 3 days ago. Now I'm just waiting for the :witch: to come and trying to stay positive.

FX for everyone, especially Fisher and Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Wannabe - fx'ed for you. I hope this is it.

Djibou - I hope your wrong and that you don't follow the typical pattern.


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still waiting for AF. I took my last provera pill on Sunday (three days ago.) I bought my soy last night, have PreSeed, and just waiting to schedule my HSG once AF arrives. Hopefully this is my month.


----------



## urchin

Morning people! Hmmmm thoughts on twins... Ok, sneaky confession is that part of me would quite like them! IVF is hugely expensive, so if I can get 2 for the price of one I'm happy! Seriously though, it is probably the only way we would be able to have a second child.....
But, most of me is thinking noooooooo! It's tiring enough dealing with the needs of one baby, two at once would be so much harder.

There's also increased risk to both mother and babies with multiples - 2
healthy babies is very different from two very poorly ones

that said, both me and Mr Urch are prepared to take the risk... The odds at our clinic are
40% if they put one back and 60% for two... And I know what I like the sound of better!


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies 

Well the old :witch: got me today... 4 DAYS EARLY! :growlmad: Grrr what the hell is that about?! 
Personally i think my body is taking the p*ss now because I felt we had the most relaxed month this cycle and then AF comes early!?, unless the shock of getting put forward for IVF was just too much for my body to take!? :winkwink:

i'm actually feeling okay about it, my sister is moving to the US this weekend so at least i'll be able to have a fairwell drink to see her off. Plus its unseasonably gorgeous weather in the UK at the moment so i don't want anything to spoil my weekend, esp not old AF. 

So already thinking about my new cycle, I think i might try OPK's this month. Does anyone know of a good reasonable supplier (Boots way too expensive for about 7 sticks!) also when do you start using them? I should normally have a 26day cycle so what day would I start them on and what time of day would you use them? :shrug:

Yellowbell - sorry to bow out so soon, i'll keep my fx that you get to test on 6th Oct and the :witch: doesn't get any of you ladies that are currently in the 2ww! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pinkfee, I am so sorry the :witch: got you hun...:hugs:

Good luck for your next cycle and your future IVF...:dust::dust:

As far as OPK's I would suggest going on Amazon.com and you can get a 50 pack of OPK test strips for about 10 bucks, and they always work great for me...I never have a problem with them and I dont have to break the bank to be able to afford them...:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I have no clue what the hell is going on with me...:wacko: I went from getting 4 days straight of very positive looking IC's to the last 2 days getting negative IC's...I tried a few FRER's and I see a faint second line but I think it is the dam antibody strip indent trying to give me false hope....I have a few theories about my IC's, I literally had a pack of 100 of them, and I think I maybe got a bad batch of them, or maybe I had a chemical this month and AF is going to show any day now.....So long story short, I am loosing hope at this point and feeling pretty down about this month...:cry: 

Of course there is always that small glimmer of hope that thinks I still have time to get my BFP since AF hasnt arrived yet....

I added my FRER's to my testing thread in the HPT gallery as well if anyone wants to take a peek....


----------



## yellowbell

pinkfee :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

wannabepreggo there is always hope until the :witch: shows her face. 

try to stay positive, but here's a few hugs to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to make you feel better x


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> wannabepreggo there is always hope until the :witch: shows her face.
> 
> try to stay positive, but here's a few hugs to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to make you feel better x

Awww...Thank you hun......:hugs:


----------



## Djibou

Pinkfee I'm so sorry! :hugs: At least, you got fewer days of anxiety at the end of your 2WW right?!

I'm actually on the same boat, the :witch: came 2 days early, but I was expecting it because my bbt was so low. Of course I'm upset, but I don't feel like crying all day for once! I think this thread is helping, I don't feel so lonely in my journey anymore! Thanks to all of you :flower:

Wannabe, don't lose hope, it could still happen!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow I am also part of the freaky shorter LP gang as the :witch: showed up 2 days early last cycle :wacko:

Wannabe I think you need to take a trip to your doctor and get your HCG level checked, it would help to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Djibou and Fiesty, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you girls.... :hugs: :hugs:

@Fiesty, I dont have a DR here yet we moved to a new state and I havent had a chance to get a regular DR yet, plus if my period isnt late yet, I am not sure if they would be willing to give me a blood test this early??? So for now I am just going to try to wait things out and see how things go...Hopefully I wont go to crazy and completely loose my mind in this 2WW.....:wacko: :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

I started cramping & smidge of spotting (13dpo with a negative test this morning) so I think :witch: will be here tomorrow or Saturday :-/ 

I cried about it to DH today and he may not be as far away from giving clomid a green light as I suspect.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher :hugs: I conceived first round of clomid so really hoping you do to :hug:


----------



## Sticky Beans

What lovely day in the uk today! Hope everyones making the most of it! - I'm stuck behind my desk @ work &#58382;

I'm going round my friends tonight who has just found out she is pregnant (she's 5 wks) it's her 2nd, her other little boy is 2, I'm really happy for her, she's always wanted a big family but I always come away feeling so depressed, she fell within 3 months of trying with her 1st and she had only been trying 1 month this time! - she must be super fertile!!!
Just so tough talking about her pregnancy & cravings etc when all I'm really thinking is "I want one!"
She doesnt know I'm on clomid and that we are actively trying, she knows I have "problems" when I mentioned a couple of years ago about trying for baby & taking clomid etc she had quite a negative response kinda like she didn't think we was ready to be parents, at the time we still had things to pay off and was still living in a 1 bed flat-I wasn't panicking since new it'd take awhile (was hoping not THIS long!) to fall, but it was something we was getting on top of. Now I don't really want to confide in her as can't deal with anyone making me cry right now! Such a shame though I've known her since I was like 5!

Anyway enough of that

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend!

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everybody i haven't been on here for two days and have had so much to catch up on, so sorry to all the witch got especially djibou and fisher. Afm i am in the same boat the ugly witch got me last night so i have had extremely bad lying tits and symptoms this month and too top it off am full of cold when it's lovely weather xx


----------



## Djibou

Well it might be a beautiful day outside but things are not going so nicely around here! Tasha, I'm so sorry you're out for this month too. Fisher, is it really AF or are you still just spotting? Maybe clomid will be the answer for you :hugs:

Sticky, I know, it's the worse when friends have been pregnant twice during the time you were TTC. :hugs: I hope she does't make you cry hun!

Babydust everyone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tasha :hugs: Sorry she got you hun!

PMA is still high ladies :dance: Cheering all of those approaching ovulation on and I hope that we get some lovely :bfp: to cheer us all up from those that are currently in the 2ww. For the poor lovelies that have that evil :witch: in residence go buy a bottle of wine and some ben and jerrys and chase that gloom away! xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> I started cramping & smidge of spotting (13dpo with a negative test this morning) so I think :witch: will be here tomorrow or Saturday :-/
> 
> I cried about it to DH today and he may not be as far away from giving clomid a green light as I suspect.

:hugs::hugs: Aww, i am so sorry that that evil old :witch: got you hun and that you are feeling so sad....:hugs::hugs: 

i really think you should give clomid a try, you wont know if it will work if you dont ever try, it may very well be just what you need to get your BFP.. I have read alot of positive stories from other girls on clomid getting their BFP's!! I think you should go for it!! :thumbup:Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Hello everybody i haven't been on here for two days and have had so much to catch up on, so sorry to all the witch got especially djibou and fisher. Afm i am in the same boat the ugly witch got me last night so i have had extremely bad lying tits and symptoms this month and too top it off am full of cold when it's lovely weather xx

Aww, I am so sorry she got you....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, Today I am celebrating my 5 year wedding anniversary, we got married on 09/30/2006.... We also are celebrating 10 years since we first met and started dating this coming October, we met in October 2001. I am not sure what we are going to do tonight when DH gets off work...we might go out to dinner or maybe check out this haunted house attraction since I am in the halloween spirit!!! :winkwink:

And this morning I am getting positives on my IC's again so i am feeling hopeful again about maybe being pregnant this cycle... I updated my testing thread with my latest test.. I dont know why i got negative IC's for a few days though...:shrug: this 2WW has been pretty confusing and crazy so far.... :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Yes. It truely is the :witch: -- or will be anyway. She's off to a slow start, my temperature took a big dive today (even though I went to bed in a puffy sweat shirt hoping I could be hopeful by a warm temperature) but still just spotting. My doctor said they consider the first day of 'full flow before noon' to be cycle day one, so according to them it's still not CD1, so my *hope* is that she'll hold off for another two hours so I can do CD3 bloodwork at their office on Monday, rather than having to do some fancy schedule finagling for Sunday (I work steady weekends). 

I don't have the clomid script yet anyway, this cycle will be one with lots of testing. I have CD3 blood work to schedule, I have bloodwork & an US the day I get a positive OPK, and there is another script in here for progesterone level that is to be checked 7 days after my positive OPK. --- So I'll be a busy girl this month. :thumbup:

Maybe now that I know I'm not knocked up I can concentrate on my school work for a few weeks until the 2ww madness starts again :wacko::dohh: (I'm in grad school to be a nurse practitioner)


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> For the poor lovelies that have that evil :witch: in residence go buy a bottle of wine and some ben and jerrys and chase that gloom away! xxx

haha already done, but with raspberry and white chocolate cheesecake instead!! 

Sorry for all the ladies who also have been visited by the :witch: my goodness she's been busy! but it feels like we're all at the start of our cycles again so maybe this one can be the lucky one for all of us! 

Happy Anniversary wannabepreggo, hope you get spoilt rotten tonight and i've still got my fx for you, that the hag stays away and you get that BFP! 

Sticky - hope you still manage to enjoy tonight, just try and keep the conversation away from babies!

x


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> feels like we're all at the start of our cycles again so maybe this one can be the lucky one for all of us!

I truly hope we all get our :bfp: 4 weeks from now. Each of us. All of us. :kiss: 

:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher that sure would be lovely :cloud9:

I have just started a blog about trying to get my life back from being ttc obsessed and about keeping positive so I am hoping this will help.

I have called it 'Ramblings of a baby making addict' :haha:


----------



## Djibou

Happy anniversary wannabeprego!! 

Fisher, that's too bad, I had my FX for the kind of spotting that brings good news! Good luck for this week xoxo


----------



## urchin

Morning all! Sounds like there's a lot of synchronised cycles going on round here ... Maybe the witch has been taking lessons from Santa and is scheduling all her visits at once?

I have a grubby weekend ahead (and not the exciting kind). Yesterday the bathroom was dismantled so I have no water in there, no sink and no loo :-( - so we are weeing in a bucket til back end of Sunday.
On the bright side we have water in the kitchen, so cups of tea
are ok and there's somewhere to have a bit of a wash. Unfortunately
the kitchen door is off, and the sink is straight across from it and the doorway is straight across from the big bay window which looks out onto the street. So, unless I want the neighbours to get to know me in ways I hadn't anticipated, strip washes are out! The plan is, if we've finished plastering in time, to go round to a friend's this evening for a shower. But if we are plastering too late I'll have to get Mr Urch to hold a sheet at the kitchen doorway and do my best.

Just chilling with a cuppa before I start - will be very glad when the weekend's over


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck Urchin! I live in a very over-looked flat and am forever strutting around semi dressed forgetting how well the neighbours can see :wacko:


----------



## nabila1230

its help full, keep it up


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin...Good luck with getting the bathroom completed.:thumbup:... Are you going to share before and after pictures so we can see ??? :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

nabila1230 said:


> its help full, keep it up

??????:shrug: Did you post by accident in the wrong thread???


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!!! What is everyone up to for the weekend?

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GreatWeekend-1.gif

DH and me are going to check out this haunted attraction tonight.... :thumbup: I love Halloween and scary movies, so I just love this kind of stuff...

Here is where we are going to...

https://www.frightland.com/


----------



## FaithHopeLuv

Hi all, i am new here, but have been reading BnB for awhile. we have been trying to conceive since Feb 2010, and have had a few bumps in the road. i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in late 2010 and a few months ago i was diagnosed with insulin resistance. i got meds and have been feeling much better and even lost weight and gained 3-4 days on my lp! so i think this will be our year as everything else including my hsg was normal. Good luck to all you ladies and i am praying for all our bfp's this year!


----------



## wannabeprego

FaithHopeLuv said:


> Hi all, i am new here, but have been reading BnB for awhile. we have been trying to conceive since Feb 2010, and have had a few bumps in the road. i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in late 2010 and a few months ago i was diagnosed with insulin resistance. i got meds and have been feeling much better and even lost weight and gained 3-4 days on my lp! so i think this will be our year as everything else including my hsg was normal. Good luck to all you ladies and i am praying for all our bfp's this year!

welcome and good luck to you!!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-4.jpg


----------



## FaithHopeLuv

I love halloween too, i hope you guys have an awesome time.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Wannabe that looks awesome hun! We love Halloween too, can't wait to get my costume sorted!

Welcome to the thread Faith :waves:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks, I think it is going to be alot of fun tonight...

This year me and DH are going to be dressing up as vampires and we have everything picked out already. We like to find a nice night club that is having a Halloween costume party to go out to.

Last year me and DH dressed up as hippies and went out to a night club...it was a riot and alot of fun... :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Well DH and I are proper geeks and are going to our annual comicon expo in London the weekend before Halloween, I am going as American McGees Alice and so far the costume is going great :thumbup:

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSXivVwMvyjOCbdlsmFPk9UXjwtN5IzUsalfvSajWKV3PoALYig


----------



## fisher640

Urchin I think we need before & after pictures and PS I was :rofl: about the "weeing in a bucket" ahahaha. That sucks. I was envisionig you balanced on a bucket while trying to juggle OPK sticks :haha:


----------



## urchin

Welcome FHL ... Always nice to see new peoples in our lovely (if kinda silly) thread 

Wannabe and Fisher - I forgot to take any before shots, so you'll just have to imagine the hideousness that was my bathroom .... I'll see if I can paint a picture for you (look away now if you are of a nervous disposition ....)

I live in a 1930s ex-council house. Anyone in the UK will know the type (we have estates full of them) semis and terraces of 4, kinda square with a bay window and a concrete porch. This one had been owned by an old couple since they bought it off the council and before them, her parents lived there.

When I bought it, it was a typical old peoples house - hideous blown vinyl wallpaper, pasted over 6 layers of equally heinous wallpaper - and one evil smelly carpet over 2 more even smellier ones. I had it rewired as there were sockets stuck on with blutack, painted over all the wallpaper, stripped the polystyrene ceiling tiles and that was about it!

The bathroom was tiled floor to ceiling in lemon yellow 1950s tiles, with the odd 1950s picture tile of roses on a white background. The grout was grubby and a lot of the tiles were cracked and coming away from the walls.

The toilet had an old plastic cistern, yellowed with age and a busted flush and the loo itself was connected to the soil pipe with layers and layers of old duct tape.

The floor was a piece of grey vinyl, cut about 3" too short on two sides.

And the plumbing zig-zagged alarmingly across the walls

Oh yes, it was a fine bathroom and no mistake.


----------



## urchin

Yesterday we plastered the 3 remaining walls (which are now looking sooo much better - even just as bare plaster) and when I took the vinyl up I found lovely quarry tiles - only one cracked one and that's behind the toilet. They are of course filthy and have a layer of backing foam stuck to them - so this morning I will be srcubbing them with tile cleaner.
I think they will probably come up clean enough to reseal and leave uncovered.

It took us 7 hours to plaster yesterday then we headed off to our friend's house for shower and take away. I'm hoping that we get everything reconnected today so I can bleach out the bucket and take a nice long soaky bath!

Oh, and Fisher - balancing on a bucket is an art form, but I didn't couple it with any POAS activity.... :lol:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

fisher640 said:


> PS I was :rofl: about the "weeing in a bucket" ahahaha. That sucks. I was envisionig you balanced on a bucket while trying to juggle OPK sticks :haha:

:rofl: Urchin you have ruined my hilarious vision now! :haha: I am so impressed by you! I have always wanted to take on a huge project like that but I am afraid I just wouldn't have the know how :shrug: I applaud you :thumbup:

Wannabe how was last night? xxx


----------



## yellowbell

hello lovely ladies!
Welcome to the group, FaithHopeLuv! :flower:

I am sorry to hear about AF showing up Djibou, Fisher and Tasha :hug:

Fisher, it's not over until the witch shows! ;)

Feisty, what's the URL of your blog? *stalker grin*

urchin, welldone your bathroom! =D&gt; I hope you won't need that bucket anymore :laugh2:

wannabe, happy anniversary to you and hubby. The Frightland place looks like an awesome wicked Halloween place :thumbup:


As for me, I had a bout of jealousy this morning when my father in law posted some pictures of his niece's baby when he had some time with them yesterday at granny's place. I was shouting in my head that it should be my baby that he should be cooing on *sigh*
Anyhow, I am 13dpo today, I bought a couple of HPTs today but I am so scared to use it :wacko:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

We've been TTC since December 2009. We were together for about 3/4 years before we got married and thought we were doing things the right way, being very careful to use protection and panicking when we thought AF was late, waiting to try for a baby until we were married. If I'd known it would take this long we would have saved a lot of money on condoms!

We started investigations into why nothing had happened at the start of this year, after just over a year of trying, during cycle 14. I had a smear which came back normal and they took bloods to check whether I'd had my Rubella jabs and CD21 bloods. But the CD21 bloods had a problem at the lab so I didn't get the results. I was supposed to reschedule the appointment but then stuff happened and I lost my job/we moved house so we weren't in a great place to continue the investigations.

Now I'm halfway through Cycle 21 and we're finally getting back to find out why we're still not parents. I've got my 21 day bloods on Tuesday and OH is getting a sperm test done the same day, so in three weeks time we should find out if it's him or me, or just fate that we've not conceived yet.

Honestly I'd rather it was a problem with me if there was something wrong. I think I'd be better able to handle it if it was. He's quite a bit older than me and I think he's worried that it is because of him.


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe how was last night? xxx
> 
> We had a good time over all. My favorite attraction was the first haunted house that we saw and it was called Idalia Manor. It was scary with pretty impressive costumes..... We went 2 more indoor attractions, one was pitch black and we almost got lost because we couldnt see anything, and all of the sudden a light would come on and some crazy person would come flying out at you.. We were literally feeling along the walls to know which direction to walk. This one place called the haunted barn was alright, with barn themed horrors, pigs hanging from the ceiling, dead bodies on tables, pretty gory, :haha: and at the end they had these guys with chainsaws coming after you...LOL..:haha: The last thing we did was a haunted hayride, and on the way you got to see a prisoner get executed in the electric chair, and some how the warden got executed instead when the lights went out...LOL... there were crazy hillbillys jumping out at you, one with a gun, a creepy butcher with meat hanging and I yelled out in a deep voice "Can I get a Beef Briscut" and everyone laughed ...LOL..a crashed exploding airplane on fire, one part had a walking trail with people blending iwh the bushes jumping out at you, and zombies chasing after you,..and lots of other stuff...
> 
> 
> On the down side we had alot of waiting in long lines to get into attractions, and it was chilly last night, a cold breeze and rain for the last half of the night...So we were freezing, I should of warn my winter coat and ear muffs, I just had on long sleeve shirt, with a hooded zip up sweat shirt... And the other annoying thing was the teenagers acting crazy driving me and DH nuts. One teen guy wouldnt shut up on the hayride and the entire time he kept saying "What the F**k" and everyone was sooo annoyed....:growlmad: Than when I was standing in line for the hayride for literally 2 plus hours the one teen boy kept bumping into me over and over and over until i got mad and yelled at him "Can you please stop bumping into me!!!" and he finally stopped. DH said one of the kids was bumping into him but he just gave the guy a look and he stopped, mind you my DH is a big tall man...LOL:haha:
> 
> So overall I was glad we went, and it was nice to get out to do something different in the spirit of Halloween..one of my favorite holidays...:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## mrshanna

So I just realzed that Ive never properly introduced myself! I have posted on this thread once or twice, but not done the "this is my story" thing!!!:dohh:

So Hi! Im 35 years old, DH is 36, we are TTC number one. We have been at this for a year or so now, and have only not really tried very hard for one cycle. Otherwise...full 100% effort at making a new person!!! We have had the basic tests, bloodwork, SA, and HSG, and all is well so far. I suppose the biggest thing slowing us down is likely our ages, but Ive seen quite a few couples older than us on here who fall easily.

The waiting game has recently started to get me down. Silly DH has told me about two women in our lives (one a friend one family) in the last two days who are pregnant, and was shocked when I burst into tears at the news. What did he expect really?:shrug: I am happy for them, sure, but Im just as envious!!! 

Anyway, its wonderful to be a part of a group like this and know Im not going through all of this alone!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

yellowbell said:


> hello lovely ladies!
> Welcome to the group, FaithHopeLuv! :flower:
> 
> I am sorry to hear about AF showing up Djibou, Fisher and Tasha :hug:
> 
> Fisher, it's not over until the witch shows! ;)
> 
> Feisty, what's the URL of your blog? *stalker grin*
> 
> urchin, welldone your bathroom! =D&gt; I hope you won't need that bucket anymore :laugh2:
> 
> wannabe, happy anniversary to you and hubby. The Frightland place looks like an awesome wicked Halloween place :thumbup:
> 
> 
> As for me, I had a bout of jealousy this morning when my father in law posted some pictures of his niece's baby when he had some time with them yesterday at granny's place. I was shouting in my head that it should be my baby that he should be cooing on *sigh*
> Anyhow, I am 13dpo today, I bought a couple of HPTs today but I am so scared to use it :wacko:

I am so sorry that you are having a hard day......:hugs::hugs:


Ohhh, I am excited anout you testing!!:winkwink:.. If you are going to wait to :test:than how long will you wait? When will your AF be late??? Please let us know when you do test hun...Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Nan welcome :hugs: I really hope you get some answers this month hun :hugs:

Hanna thanks for the introduction, men are a nightmare sometimes, have an extra big :hug: from us all here as we completely understand why you burst into tears and would have probably done the same thing ourselves!

Wannabe that sounds awesome, well obviously not the obnoxious teens but everything else! I am so jealous, we have nothing really like that in the UK and I love Halloween!

Have already started planning for Christmas :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@NanethEstel and MrsHannah, Welcome to the group girls... Good luck and baby dust to you both!!!! I hope you girls can both get your BFP's soon!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/SmallPinkRoses.gif


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe I see your new ticker & I must know... is your BFP darker finally? Did your DH POAS as a test subject? Did he get a BFP? 

My update is I called for my appointment and am going for my CD3 bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## jeoestreich

Ugh, I am still waiting for my provera to kick it. I took my last pill six days ago. If I do not get AF this week sometime, I am going to call my doctor. I just want this cycle to be done with.


----------



## Djibou

Welcome to the new ladies!:flower:

Yellowbell, I have my fingers crossed for you, keep us updated!

Well we're not renovating a whole bathroom (we did that a couple of months ago!), but we're painting the kitchen and putting on new flooring. With 3 dogs, let me tell you that it's no easy task! My DH is a contractor, so I'm getting used to having something going on in every room of the house! But to be fair, I bought this house by myself while on minimum wage right after finishing university, so it's far from being perfect but it's all I could afford!

Good luck Urchin, I feel for you :haha:


----------



## mrshanna

@Wannabe that looks like good news for you then!?!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for asking about me girls... I just did an update on page 14 of my HPT thread if you want to find out the latest... :winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ine-test-results-pg-14-a-14.html#post13152043


----------



## bumpdream

Hello ladies......My name is Kim and me and my fiance have been LTTTC for about 3 years now. I am 24 he is 28. My OBGYN never had any answers. I had 2 laps done in 05 and 08 where they found mild endo. They would always tell me just keep trying. Last July I got fed up and pushed getting an HSG just so i could get some kind of answers. HSG was clear and we ended up conceiving 2 cycles later all to end up in a miscarriage the day after thanksgiving 2010. After that i was heart broken so I would just monitor my O and kept "trying." Well after TTC almost a year since my last loss I was reffered to my infertility doc who within the first week I went for testing with autoanti bodies, FSH, and other bloodwork and all has come back besides the FSH which I find out about tommoro. Well I am currently on clomid 50mg days 3-7 and im currently on day 6. Friday I go for my U/S and if there are follies there I will get my trigger that day and have my IUI the next morning. It has been a long road and I have pretty much just kept everything in. Im glad to find a board with woman who are so understanding!!! BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Djibou

Welcome bumpdream :hi: and good luck with your results!


----------



## urchin

Welcome to bumpdream and naneth - and good to hear your story MrsH 

Although we are doing one room at a time Dij, it somehow spills over into the rest of the house ... I feel like I live in a building site just now. Still, it is all getting us that little bit closer to moving. 
Thanks for the words of encouragement everybody - it does sometimes feel like I've bitten off more than I can chew, but I think mostly I'm just tired.

Sorry to disappoint you FF - I could always bring the bucket back in and attempt to POAS
just for you (which in any other context would be decidedly odd!)

I'm right there with you folks on the jealousy thing - and I am not
usually an envious person; your house might be bigger than mine and your car might be nicer and your labels flashier, and none of it makes what I have any less. But, I do envy people their bumps and their happy little families and I hate that it makes me feel so sour..... And I hate that total strangers feel they have the right to know why you don't have children. At a party last week a complete randomer asked me if I had children. No *glassy smile* 'is that out of choice or because you couldn't?'

what gives her the right to ask me that question? Do I go round asking people 'did you have those children through choice or are you too stupid to use contraception?'
Maybe I should. Maybe that should be my counter attack!

Gosh! I seem to have woken up a little RAAAAAAAAA this morning!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin people sure are rude :growlmad: your counter attack sounds like a plan! Please bring back the bucket just for me :lol:

Wannabe congrats darling, glad to read DH isn't expecting either :haha: so how many dpo were you when you got that first :bfp: ?

Welcome tO the new people xxx

Afm I am about 1dpo and have had the worst cramps and bloat ever! I am taking this as a good sign that muly ovulation is strong! :dance: fingers crossed this will be it! Xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLuv

Wannabe, i am so excited for you! i hope you get a dark bfp on saturday so you will have no doubts on saturday. my prayers are with you.
Welcome Naneth, Bumpdream and Hanna, i am praying for your bfp's!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi ladies - can I pop in and say hello? 

We've been ttc for 2 years now with not even a sniff of a BFP. I had an HSG a couple of weeks ago and we're just waiting for DH's second SA results to come back.


----------



## rosebud_01_99

urchin,

how rude of that person, i got that quetion a few times over the yrs as well, i usually go on the defensive and say good god why would i want to ruin my life with kids, i have the prefect life now , my hubby was asked that question at a funeral recently and he said he wouldnt want to be tied down with whinny kids, and told the man who asked him that he pitied him having to live his life around the demands of kids and by the time they leave home he will be 2 old to enjoy life. lol, wish i hadda been there to see his face. 

we have to turn the tables on these people at times tho, they should not be asking such personal questions. ggrrr

rosebud


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, How are you all doing? Not been able to get on far a while as my tinternet has been down :( be we are up and running again. Glad to see there has lots been happening. Wannabeprego what is the latest on your bfp? and yellobell any news? How are the rest of you? Urchin, Feisty and Fisher and anyone else I have forgotten, I have missed you all.
Big welcome to all you new ladies.
My latest, still not had my results from Hsg, but AF is imminent had a longer cycle than normal but I am putting it down to the HSG, so glad we can start trying this month :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay MrsHowley glad you are back! Missed you :flower:

Any idea when you will get your results?

17 days until I get my transvaginal scan :wacko: Had them before so not really too bothered but I pretty much know that they are going to come back normal so feel it is a bit pointless to be honest.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Twinkle & Bumpdream, Welcome to the thread....:flower:

@Bumpdream, Good luck with your upcoming IUI...:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Faith, thank you for the prayers....hopefully this coming weekend is going to be a lucky one for me....:af::af:

@Feisty, I am waiting to confirm to be 110% sure I am prego this weekend, Friday is CD 33 for me and would be me getting past my longest ever cycle, so I would for sure be late than...I am continuing to get positives on my IC's but wont be confirming and retesting until this weekend with a more reliable test...I feel about 80% sure that I am pregnant because I dont think i could get so many positives day after day on the IC's and all of them be faulty tests...so I am going to wait out the week and will update my HPT thread over upcoming weekend, so wish me luck....:winkwink:

@MrsHowley, I hope AF is late because you have a BFP brewing...good luck and baby dust to you...:dust::dust:

@Urchin...I am so sorry that people were so rude to you..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

I'm in limbo! I have had a reliable 28 day cycle for months now, and I am currently cycle day 30, with no AF, but no BFP either. I tested on day 28 with FMU and got BFN, so waited until today to retest. I am 2 days late but tested this afternoon BFN again. So.....I guess Im just having a long cycle? This sucks. I have foolishly allowed myself to get excited, but it looks like it is likely going to lead to another disappointment.


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still waiting for my provera to kick in. It has been seven days since my last pill. Ugh....I just want my new cycle.


----------



## urchin

Morning all! And thanks for all your supportive comments ... I quite
like the idea of going on the offensive and would have loved to be a fly on the wall at that funeral Rosebud! Honestly, people say these things with no thought of the effect of their words. It would be like a friend confiding that they have cancer and you replying 'oh, is that the sort you just get randomly or did you bring it on yourself?' or maybe 'ahh, is it the kind they can cure or will you be dead soon?'
nobody would (I hope!) dream of asking such a thing, but for some reason they think they can ask why I don't have children as if it were no more consequential than asking why I drive a Micra!

FF I hope the horrid cramps are your body telling you there's a mighty ovulation this month - a nice healthy egg, plump and ready for lerve!

Welcome to Twinkle - it's nice in here, I'm sure you'll be right at home here :)

MrsH - good to see you back, I have a clockwork 28 day cycle then once in a blue moon it throws me a long one, which gets me all excited but then disappointed again. I hope your body is just being shy with the hormones, but if not - big hugs to you x

Jeo - not sure what provera does but hope it struts it's stuff for you soon (now I have a Homer Simpson earworm singing provera to the SpiderPig song - Provera, Provera - does whatever Provera does!) honestly, I wonder at
my brain sometimes, I really do! 


Wannabe - sounds sensible to me! It's looking good from the ICs, but oddly I'd also want something more expensive to confirm it for me :lol:

a big Ay Up to FHL and anyone else who hasn't posted since I last did


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL~ Provera is suppose to bring on AF. I waiting for CD1 so I can schedule my HSG and start taking my soy. I am so ready for this cycle to be over. LOL


----------



## urchin

Ahhh nothing like a SpiderPig then! I guess that means swinging from a web is out of the question? :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

As usual you have delivered my morning smile Urchin :flower:

Joe is that normal for it to take so long? I thought it usually did it's stuff in 2-3 days :shrug:

Wannabe sounds like a plan hun, I know it's going to be a :bfp: though ;)

Hanna our bodies are so, so cruel at times! Fingers crossed though that you just have a late implanter :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

IDK Feisty. This is the first time I have taken it. I am sooo over this cycle. LOL

Urchin~I love Spider Pig. I always get that song stuck in my head.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, LOL...you are so silly with your spider pig/provera song...:haha: thanks for the laugh..:winkwink:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Lol! I have the spider-pig song in my head now!

Well I'm Cd11 today, I never know when I ovulate though, I cant temp as my job has me up most nights, opk's come back neg even though my bloods came back positive & my body gives me no other signs so I'm just trying to BD as much as pos. I think my DH feels I'm using him for his swimmers though! Personally I think he should be grateful his getting so much sex! Now everytime I come over to him with what he calls my 'crazy I want a baby shag me now face' I feel like his thinking not again! Lol! Oh well, hopefully this will be my last month of trying & I'll get my BFP!

I have my fs appoint at the end of this month, this is my 4th month on clomid, does anyone have any idea what they suggest from now on? Do they keep you on clomid or try something else, weve pretty much had all the tests. I'm just hoping there is something else to try before ivf I guess.

Hope everyones having a good day

Wannabe fx'd for Friday, will be thinking of you

Jeo I had provera before my 1st cycle of clomid cos I didn't really have periods - I'd only have like 2 a yr then when I did come on the bleeding wouldn't stop so had to take meds for that as well - anyway it took a little while to work for me as well so hang in there some of us just take a little longer than others for our hormones to get their arses in gear!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG girls, I just retested a few minutes ago and look what I got, check out my testing thread......:happydance: :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960


----------



## Sticky Beans

Congratulations!!!!! &#57605; 
I hope your bean sticks too!

xx


----------



## urchin

Not good news from Urchin Towers this afternoon. I rang the clinic today (as I was told to 3 weeks ago) and was told TWO MONTHS AGAIN!

So we're looking at the other side of Christmas at the very earliest. I am absolutely gutted. It's really starting to feel like this just isn't going to happen at all


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Not good news from Urchin Towers this afternoon. I rang the clinic today (as I was told to 3 weeks ago) and was told TWO MONTHS AGAIN!
> 
> So we're looking at the other side of Christmas at the very earliest. I am absolutely gutted. It's really starting to feel like this just isn't going to happen at all

Awww, I am so sorry that they are making you wait hun.....:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/x2.jpg


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Sorry to hear you've got a long wait *urchin*. Hope things happen sooner than that.

We had our appointment for our investigative tests today. I got my blood test redone (CD21 bloods - I had them done at the beginning of the year and there was a cock up at the lab). The nurse who did it was better than the first one and I don't feel anywhere near as bruised as last time.

OH did his sperm sample as well so that's that done too.

Got to wait about a week for my results to come back and I think OH's could be up to three weeks. But the earliest appointment we could get with the doctor to discuss them is 8th November! It's going to be a long month!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay wannabe :dance:

Urchin I am so sorry hun :hugs: Phone your local PCT and complain! Tell them you keep getting fobbed off with call back in two months :growlmad:

Nan try and find a distraction for the next couple of weeks, I know it sounds ridiculous but it does really help! I like to do jewellery making and nail art etc - a welcome relief!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thankfully I have work, so that's seven hours of TTC thinking time out of every day. I'm working on knitting some vintage knitting patterns right now to use up some old wool - unfortunately they're baby clothes which probably won't help a whole amount.

Perhaps I should find a new hobby. :lol:


----------



## fisher640

Naneth.Estel said:


> Thankfully I have work, so that's seven hours of TTC thinking time out of every day. I'm working on knitting some vintage knitting patterns right now to use up some old wool - unfortunately they're baby clothes which probably won't help a whole amount.
> 
> Perhaps I should find a new hobby. :lol:

Ooooo. I do this to myself too I'm obsessed with knitting and baby clothes are my favorite.


----------



## urchin

Cheers laydeez - unfortunately ( or fortunately! ) it's a private clinic, so co
plaining to the PCT won't help! I do understand why they can't be precise in their estimations of how long the waiting list is: they are dependent on women coming forward to be donors (either altruistic donors or egg-sharers) and how can you be precise about how many women will offer? It's just frustrating, but I can't see what they can do... They have another radio campaign going at the moment, so hopefully that will prod some more donors into action!
The waiting list at the PCT is 4 years! So this is still a whole lot better than that!

Knitting is definitely a good way to pass some time - I'm knotting cushion covers at the minute! I'm also just about to start a tapestry to cover a footstool. I make my own designs though, so need to get the graph paper out and work out what I'm doing. I had been saving it as a project for the two weeks post transfer to give me something non-energetic to do but seeing as we're now looking at January, I think I may start sooner.


----------



## urchin

Naneth - I have everything crossed for you that your results are good - let us know when they come through

Sticky B! You made me chuckle - thanks for that I really needed one! I think Mr Urch could relate to the crazy shag me now baby face thing :lol: mind you, I tend to like strumpage quite a lot, so I think he's generally used to living with a sex pest!


----------



## jeoestreich

AF is going to be here probably in the morning!! Yay!! Just went to the bathroom and had some spotting. The one month that I wanted AF (I am getting a HSG done), it take forever to get here. The things I wish for when TTC. LOL


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies

hi to all the newbies and hope everyone is doing well in whatever stage of their cycle they are in. 

Wannabepreggo its looking good girl! :happydance: you'll have to let us know if you did anything different this month?

Sorry Urchin re: the long wait news.... so frustrating I'll keep my fingers crossed that some altruistic donors come along and you get a call sooner than expected! now that would be a nice xmas present.... i'm also waiting to hear re: IVF funding, no news as yet. 

well done Jeoestreich glad that :witch: is finally here for you! thats not normally one of the things i say about that old cow! 

i'm CD8 and i think we're going to try dtd every other day this cycle... i've ordered some OPK's off amazon but i'm not sure they'll arrive in time to catch O this time, although they have apparently been dispatched today!! so you never know. 

quick question for those ladies that use them. So you test every day until you get a strong line to say LH is high and then do you stop testing with them? 

i'm feeling so tired today :coffee: really need to perk myself up before :sex: tonight! :blush:


----------



## jeoestreich

I know. It forever to get here when I took Provera. It finally arrive day 9 after the last pill. Ugh...it felt like forever. Now off to schedule my HSG.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck lovelies! xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

The :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck..


----------



## fisher640

I am having a super crabby day today all because of jealousy :nope:

My friend posted a picture of her naked baby bump on facebook and I just wasn't emotionally prepared and I'm just insanely jealous how easy this has been for her. :cry:


Spoiler
I have a friend that got married in May, I was actually in her wedding -- She is pregnant and for what ever reason her's has hit me much much harder than anyone else's so far. I think it's because I had a conversation with her more than a year ago about how we had been trying and she told me I needed to just relax :growlmad: and that she responded "well I don't want to do all that temping and everything I just want to one day realize my period is late" (Wouldn't that be nice and easy?!!!? I quit thinking that would happen like 2 years ago!:growlmad:) I think also perhaps it bothers me because I remember her asking me to be a bridesmaid and my first thought in the 2ww at the time was "I wonder if I'll be 8 months pregnant by then?" Sadly that was not to be :nope: A few weeks before the wedding one of the other bridesmaids even got knocked up via one of the groomsmen and found out a few days after the bachelorette party (very classy crew:wacko:)... Anyway, my friend was very outwardly announcing at the rehearsal dinner that they were going to start trying for a baby immediately. And of course... two months later announced she was pregnant. 

What set me off today is because last night I was in a fine mood and checked facebook on my cellphone and the first update was a picture of her 16week baby bump. Sure I've had friends announce they were pregnant on facebook, but that is the first time I've logged on and had a naked belly greet me. I'm just so jealous I can't stand myself - or her. 

I just cannot IMAGINE now: Announcing to people that we're trying and being that sure that it's going to happen and then it not happening for years, announcing to people (in my real life not here, obviously) that I had a positive pregnancy test and being so sure that it would turn into a baby. Or even giving a play by play of my doctors appointments or belly growth on facebook (she's done both -her and her husband were doing a play by play of her 7wk Dr appointment on facebook)

I think all this infertility and working somewhere where I deal with miscarriages on a daily basis at work has really jaded me, most of the time I'm okay but I'm just having a really down time about all this now.


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> The :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck..

Oh nooooooo wannabe. So sad :cry: I'm about done with :witch: but am having a bad day emotionally speaking so I am completely with you in your pity party right now. How terrible :hugs: Stupid :witch: I hate her. I hate infertility. This completely sucks :cry:


----------



## pinkfee

oh wannabe :cry: she's a cruel mistress :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I wish you all the luck in the world. :dust:

fisher640 - its very hard not to be jealous so I fully understand it making you feel so crappy. I find its not good friends that i'm jealous of, its random women on the train or my neighbours who suddenly i see become pregnant and have their babies all while we've been trying & then i get to see them with their babies. I swear the same people get on my train every morning and evening and while we've been ttc about 5 of the women who used to get on the train with me have all become pregnant and therefore disappeared. its very depressing.. 

I hope your mood improves soon and you emerge serene and calm from under the green eyed monster :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry my darling, I was positive this was it :hugs: I would reccomend you throw those nasty tests out and just test when your late from now on :hugs: I had a suspected chemical about 6 months ago and after it was all done I found myself wishing I never knew in the first place, have never tested early again :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Fisher does your friend know that you are trying to conceive and having problems? If she doesn't then just try and focus on the fact that she isn't doing it on purpose, if she does then I am sorry but she is a complete cow bag :growlmad: I am touched at least briefly by the green eyed monster a minimum of once a day :wacko: I have stopped feeling guilty over it as I believe it is completely normal and even quite healthy to display your emotions rather then bottling them up, that said I make myself focus on the good things that I do have after a bout of the green eyed.

I saw a heavily pregnant woman today with two children probably 5 and 8 in the car park earlier. The woman wasn't paying attention to the kids and when they ran into the road she started screaming at them, a full on rant about how stupid and idiotic they were :cry: I understand she is heavily pregnant and probably not feeling too great but I just couldn't help but think that some people really don't make good parents :blush: Do you think that parents get annoyed with the thoughts and comments of the free and childless crew like we do with them? :haha:


----------



## wantabby

Wannabe~ I'm so sorry hun!! :hugs: I would def throw out those IC's.. and wait until AF is late to test from now on.. GL with your IUI appt!:flower:


I too suffer with the green eyed monster from time to time. I think it is normal and we shouldn't get down on ourselves. I know a lady in my church found out she was preggo (not trying) and all she did was complain.. I was so angry with her! I told her she needed to think about what she was saying because there were ladies that weren't able to get preg that easy. :growlmad: 

I'm with you Feisty it gets under my skin when mothers don't pay attention to there kids, or yell at them, or won't splurge for a candy bar// little toy.. but they will buy themselves something.. I understand financial struggles, but one dollar isn't going to put anyone in the poor house! ughhhh.. 

anyway.. I will step down from my soapbox now.. :haha: I am still waiting to ovulate.. I had a temp dip today and some watery EWCM so I will have to get busy for the next few days..:winkwink: Hopefully I will get a temp shift soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Wannabe so sorry hun,

People who can have children with no problems really don't understand what we go through, and I don't think they realise how emotionally draining it is for us which I think is why they come across so heartless, they don't realise a simple question hurts so bad

I'm at the point with my family where everyone is asking about where their grandkids or great grandkids are, I just laugh it off and say ooh not yet, I've got things to do with my life 1st, but inside I'm screaming I would give u them if I could!!!!

I've been getting funny almost light period pains today, which is weird, I'm cd13 I think, wonder if it's ovulation pains? I don't normally ovulate so it's new to me! Either that or I over done it at bootcamp last night! I'm so in tune with my body at the moment I feel like I notice every twinge/ cramp/ pains, hope it means something good!

xx


----------



## fisher640

Sticky Beans said:


> I've been getting funny almost light period pains today, which is weird, I'm cd13 I think, wonder if it's ovulation pains? I don't normally ovulate so it's new to me! Either that or I over done it at bootcamp last night! I'm so in tune with my body at the moment I feel like I notice every twinge/ cramp/ pains, hope it means something good!
> 
> xx

I know what you mean, I obsess over every tiny sensation. Ive got hip pain now so either I can feel my ovaries preparing for this month OR I over did it at the gym :wacko: I am craaaaaaaaaazy


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone, I haven't been here in a few days, I've been exhausted and going to bed early, I've missed quite a bit. :sleep:

Wannabe, I know how aweful it is to get your hopes up for nothing. Hang in there, you'll get your BFP someday!

Fisher, I'm sorry you had such a bad day. Would it be so bad to block your friend so you don't get any updates from her? At least for a while?

I was excited because this weekend is my 10 year reunion from high school and I get to hang out with my closest friends from back then. But I just found out that one of them is pregnant, which I didn't expect at all. I'm trying to be happy for her, but I know that it's going to hard for me. :cry:

At least, she won't be drinking either, I won't look so weird!

Good night ladies!


----------



## urchin

Morning everyone!
Wannabe I am so sorry that it hasn't stuck... It's so hard to deal with the disappointment and pain of it all - all the emotions, all the expectations - I really feel for you chikkie xxx

I can also put my hand up to the jealousy thing - I'm usually worse
with bumps than I am with babies ... I THINK because with a bump I want exactly what they have: the bump. But with babies it's slightly differerent - that's THEIR baby and I don't want their baby, I want MY baby. Not sure if that makes sense! 
The time I'm worse with babies or young children is when I'm with a group which all have them - then I can't help but see the group as being lots of little family units ... Which again is EXACTLY what I want. But with just one friend and their child I don't see that as a 'family unit' I see it as John and Jenny and Jake ... That sounds complicated even to me, so I'm not surprised if no one else understands all that!


----------



## jeoestreich

Scheduled a HSG for next Thursday @ 3 pm. Here is to conceiving a HSG baby hopefully.


----------



## Moonbug

Hi guys,
Please can I join. I also have been trying for No.1 for over 5 years now.
Have been through clomid cycles and first failed IVF and am not getting any specific answers from RE. BnB is great!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, thought I'd come and say hello.

Well I started TTC August 2010 (which feels a life time ago) and have never had a BFP ever! Never been on BC or anything but found I had a blood blister on the left ovary to which the doc gave me 3 rounds of Clomid. If they fail then it's into surgery to have it removed :(

I've started round 2 today and must admit I'm very excited this time round. Normally I have a 50+ cycle length but the clomid drove that number right down to 37, so I'm hoping for even better results this time.

I hate the 2ww and even more so when I join the other threads where women already have 2,3 kids end up with bfps at the end of it and there's sad ole me staring at another white HPT - sooo not fair.

Anyway rant over, thought I'd come and share my TTC story. hubbys SA came back fine so I have to thank my lucky stars it's just one of us with an issue. When first TTC I didn't think for one second it would take this long and have seen many friends just queue jump and now have even more kids which just crushes me. One day I hope to be lucky enough to see our baby (which I'm convinced is just playing silly buggers right now but will hopefully catch him\her out this cycle).

good luck to the rest of you xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the new members :wave:

Urchin can see your point hun, I was mad with envy after we lost our sprout at all bumps accept my best friend. She was in the third trimester and because I love her dearly it didn't effect our relationship. I am so glad it didn't as unfortunately things didn't work out for her either :cry:

Tanzibar I am the opposite to you, from the age of about 15 I have been convinced I would have problems conceiving :wacko:


----------



## yellowbell

Dear ladies,

Please excuse me if I haven't read through your recent updates, but just wanted to update you that I went for my pregnancy blood test today and the result is negative. 

I am shattered. 

Will perhaps be silent for a while but hopefully catch up with you when I've picked myself up.

All the best to all of you.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry yellowbell. I was really hoping it was it for you :cry: Take all the time you need.

Welcome newbies!

Nothing much to report here. Been a bit down lately and I don't think its because of the clomid. Sorry I don't post much, but I am at that point.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Moonbug and Tanzibar....Welcome to the group girls... It is a really great and wonderful group of girls!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you two!!! :dust::dust:

@Tanzibar, It is good to see you again on this thread as well as the others we both frequent!! :winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

yellowbell said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please excuse me if I haven't read through your recent updates, but just wanted to update you that I went for my pregnancy blood test today and the result is negative.
> 
> I am shattered.
> 
> Will perhaps be silent for a while but hopefully catch up with you when I've picked myself up.
> 
> All the best to all of you.

Awwwww, hun, I am so sorry, my beart is breaking for you.:cry:..Take as much time as you need hun.....:hugs: :hugs: We'll be here for you when you are ready to come back....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

As for me, I am thinking about going to upstate NY to go pick up my mom over the weekend and have her come and stay for a week or so. It will be good to see her since I haven't seen her since December of last year when my family got together for Christmas. I am not looking forward to the 5.5 hour drive though. I need to clean the house as well. 

I have to go in for my FSH blood work tomorrow morning. I have my vaginal ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday morning. I am waiting to hear back from the DR's office to schedule my HSG though. When i called yesterday the girl that does the scheduling wasnt in the office at the time and I left her a VM and I am going to check back with the office again this morning if she does not call me soon. I am not looking forward to being poked and probed like a science experiment, and I am a little nervous about the HSG as well. I have heard that for girls with no blockage in their tubes it is not that painful just minor cramping, but with girls that have blockage, they describe the pain as unbearable. 

Hopefully my insurance is going to cover alot of the costs of this testing so that I dont have to much out of pocket costs, but I know there will be some expenses because I have a 350 deductible and than plan pays 85%... $$$$$ .... DH has toget a second SA which will cost us 100 bucks out of pocket, and I am hoping and praying that his count is high enough for us to be able to move forward with the IUI. Than DH has alot of dental work he needs to get done a root canal so we have to pay for that this month too...ugghhhhh.....:wacko: But I will be happy to finally get some answers with the fertility testing...I just hope the answers are positive results..please keep your fingers crossed for me girls.

Yesterday when the :witch: got me I was doing good until late lastnight, me and DH were chewing at each other over dumb stuff, and than it made me start to get upset and I started thinking about not being pregnant again and I started balling my eyes out crying, i coudlnt stop for a minute there, and I made DH hold me, I eventually got it together and fell asleep and now this morning my eyes are all swollen and puffy....ugghhh... TTC sucks. If I had known it was going to take this long to get pregnant I would of started TTC alot sooner and I would of been saving up for IVF all of these years and would of went that route sooner. It's all water under the bridge now though, nothing I can do but move ahead. We are struggling to be able to afford the testing and IUI as it is right now.... Why do things have to be so hard girls...:growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

OK, so DR office finally got back to me...My HSG is scheduled for 10/14 at 9:20 and DH's SA is the same day, and hopefully DH can go with me and get his SA done so I am not by myself, I am nervous about it....ugghhhh.... a necessary evil i suppose....

And I talked to my mom and she wont be able to come down this weekend because she forgot to tell me she had a DR appointment this coming week that she doesnt want to miss, so hopefully i can see her next weekend instead....


----------



## pinkfee

yellowbell said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please excuse me if I haven't read through your recent updates, but just wanted to update you that I went for my pregnancy blood test today and the result is negative.
> 
> I am shattered.
> 
> Will perhaps be silent for a while but hopefully catch up with you when I've picked myself up.
> 
> All the best to all of you.

Oh yellowbell I am sorry :cry: like the other girls have said take all the time you need :hugs:

wannabe - i found the HSG to be fine, (but then i didn't have any blockages thankgod) but i think it sounds scarier than it truly is. Its only slightly more involved than a smear (pap) test. And mine hardly lasted any time at all and it was kind of cool to get to see your ovaries/uterus appear on screen beside you! Good luck though and sorry that your mum can't come this weekend. 

hello to the newbies :flower:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> OK, so DR office finally got back to me...My HSG is scheduled for 10/13 at 2pm, and hopefully DH can go with me and get his SA done so I am not by myself, I am nervous about it....ugghhhh.... a necessary evil i suppose....
> 
> And I talked to my mom and she wont be able to come down this weekend because she forgot to tell me she had a DR appointment this coming week that she doesnt want to miss, so hopefully i can see her next weekend instead....

I took two aleve (yes at the same time -- that's close to prescription strength) about 2 hours beforehand, it was painful, but very brief so all in all not as bad as I feared (I was FREAKING out about it beforehand). You will be okay. I did spot and have mild cramping the rest of the day.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yellowbell so sorry hun :hugs:

Wannabe I know you will be fine xxx


----------



## Moonbug

Hi all, thanks for your lovely welcomes!

So sorry Yellowbell, I know how you feel I had a chemical after IVF 1 last month. I never expected it to fail, but must, must, must remain very hopeful for round 2! :hugs:

Wannabe, HSG is the same as Hycosy? I had a hycosy a few months back and was so nervous because of all the horror stories. I DID NOT FEEL A THING! Thing is, you go in expecting it to be bad and of course the experience pales in comparison. Like everyone's good advice relax! Good luck! 

Right, I'm off to do another OPK to see what happens (pos this morning, neg yesterday, pos the day before!). 
:friends::hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Feisty Fidget - Wish I was a bit more you like, I must admit in my early 20's when my spots only got worse I did wonder if it meant complications later on in life like pregnancy but I did nothin about it. I'm still very spotty to this day and would give my life savings to the person who can cure them (and get me a BFP).

Hey wannabeprego - nice to see you on here too. I already feel like I have more ladies who can relate to the stupid long TTC story!


----------



## MrsHowley81

:hugs: YellowBell I am so sorry for you hun, I really am I was hoping it would of worked for you

Fisher I get hit quite hard by the green eyed monster, I also find myself judging people who are pregnant or not perfect parents my latest annoyance was my SIL who is due Sunday, she just eats and eats and eats and I think to myself do you not want a healthy baby. I am also a non-smoking advisor for the NHS and I had my first pregnant girl in and it really really annoyed me, why would you even try to get pregnant when you are a smoker, and you have to be really nice and positive the worst thing is she missed her appointment with me today so that usually means they haven't stopped smoking. My eyes are green are naturally green, but they seem to be getting more and more green as the months pass

Wannabe I am sorry that AF arrived I was sure you were successful this month :hugs:

Hello to you other ladies and welcome to all you newbies get comfortable. I have a feeling I will be here for some time, I hope that all of you are just passing ships and will get your BFP's soon, god we deserve it :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Yellowbell!! Take all the time you need!! :hugs: 

:wave: Hello to all the new ladies!! 

Well I think I ovulated yesterday!! I plan on :sex: the next few days until FF confirms the O with my temps.. Then it's on to the TWW! (or in my case the 2 1/2WW :wacko:)


----------



## wannabeprego

wantabby said:


> So sorry Yellowbell!! Take all the time you need!! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Hello to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Well I think I ovulated yesterday!! I plan on :sex: the next few days until FF confirms the O with my temps.. Then it's on to the TWW! (or in my case the 2 1/2WW :wacko:)

WOO HOOO!!!!:happydance::happydance: It's time for :sex::sex: & more :sex:.....Go get that man of yours!!!! :haha:Good luck to you!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Djibou

:hi: Welcome to the new ladies! I hope you enjoy it here!

Yellowbell, I'm so sorry hun, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

MrsHowley81 said:


> I am also a non-smoking advisor for the NHS and I had my first pregnant girl in and it really really annoyed me, why would you even try to get pregnant when you are a smoker, and you have to be really nice and positive the worst thing is she missed her appointment with me today so that usually means they haven't stopped smoking. My eyes are green are naturally green, but they seem to be getting more and more green as the months pass

Mine are brown -- but might be turning green after all this. On that note, I frequently, FREQUENTLY encounter at my job pregnant women who are addicted to heroin, cocaine and methadone (among other things) and FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, they get pregnant and have babies -- where are our babies?! I know what that has been pregnant and given birth 9 times (I kid you not) she does not have custody of a single child because of her substance abuse


----------



## urchin

Now on a scale of one to not even remotely fair, that really wins the prize Fisher! How is she blessed with nine babies when she is clearly in no position to look after a single one - and yet we are all struggling to bring one much loved child into the world?
It all just proves to me that there is no benign overseeing force in the universe.
And nine? Well that's just taking the piss!

A big welcome to Moon and Tanzi - I think you'll like it in here :)

Yellowbell- I am so sorry to hear your news hon. Come back again when you are ready for it, we'll all be here with hugs and biscuits when you've finished licking your wounds xxx

Dazed - good to see you duck, dropping in and out is absolutely fine :)

good luck to the HSG girls - hope everything goes well for you. 
And a big ay up to everyone else x

and today is Friday! And not just any Friday - oh no, this is the Friday before I break up for a weeks annual leave! Not that we're going anywhere, and we will be working on the house a lot, but still ... it's a break from my job. Mr Urch's mum is coming over from Belfast to stay with us for a few days and will be meeting my family for the first time... Sadly my mum is away so they won't meet but the rest of us are off out for a meal together for my birthday next Thursday yaaaaaay!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I hope you have a good time :dance:

Mrs Howley don't worry hun, I am here for the long haul :wacko:

Fisher and MrsHowley life really is unjust sometimes! :growlmad: I frequently have the irrational thought that these pitiful excuses for parents are stealing all the baby allowances :loopy:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Urchin. I'm feeling positive already about this cycle and have already worked out I need to test 10th November, which is just around the corner right? ;)

I'm also going away at the end of next month to celebrate the wedding anniversary, we're going to Florida and I've worked out that if Irma shows her stupid face on 10th Nov that I'll be on holiday around ovulation which I heard works wonders for conceiving - don't worry though I won't dare name my kid Disney or anything daft like that! I really hope you are able to do the same in your week off :)

Well I've heard its a roll over with the euro millions this week, I think I may just go and try my luck. I'd love it to just walk into work next week and say "here's my notice" I'm going to be spending the rest of my life spending every single penny possible to get pregnant. If I won all the money I'd invest about 95% of it into researching conception and wouldn't stop until it became very easy to fall preggers.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Fisher we get Methadone addicts to and most of their children are in care and the ones who have children let their children run wild and they really don't care, the one lady lets her children in when she takes her methadone grrrr and her first child was born and addict :( breaks my heart


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Urchin. Fab news about your holiday. I have a holiday of working on the house planned starting the 17th.

Hope you have a nice visit with your inlaws and hope the two families get along wonderfully.

Happy Friday to everyone else!


----------



## twinkle1975

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks Urchin. I'm feeling positive already about this cycle and have already worked out I need to test 10th November, which is just around the corner right? ;)
> 
> I'm also going away at the end of next month to celebrate the wedding anniversary, we're going to Florida and I've worked out that if Irma shows her stupid face on 10th Nov that I'll be on holiday around ovulation which I heard works wonders for conceiving -* don't worry though I won't dare name my kid Disney or anything daft like that! *I really hope you are able to do the same in your week off :)
> 
> Well I've heard its a roll over with the euro millions this week, I think I may just go and try my luck. I'd love it to just walk into work next week and say "here's my notice" I'm going to be spending the rest of my life spending every single penny possible to get pregnant. If I won all the money I'd invest about 95% of it into researching conception and wouldn't stop until it became very easy to fall preggers.

Oh go on - I'm sure a little Pocahontas or Donald would be very cute!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tanzibar that is a very lovely thing to say hun :flower: I would go with a Jasmine myself ;)

Well first ttc related jewellery finished, thought you may all want a peek;)

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/DSCF1203.jpg

All bits are either sterling silver plated or tibetan silver. This is a piece of memorial jewellery and I have chosen healing rose quartz to represent the lost angel and obviously the wings are self explanatory.

I am hoping to do some matching bracelets and earrings and am considering swapping the rose quartz for the lost :angel: EDD birthstone.

Although it is ttc related I definitely find it takes my mind off of things and helps me to de-stress!

Also going to indulge in my other passion this evening, nail art! I plan to do some miniature Frankenstein faces to celebrate Halloween :haha:

I hope everyone has an awesome weekend! xxx


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> Yellowbell- I am so sorry to hear your news hon. Come back again when you are ready for it, we'll all be here with hugs and biscuits when you've finished licking your wounds xxx

Sorry Yellowbell :hugs:

mmm biscuits :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tanzibar, I hope you enjoy your upcoming trip and Happy Anniversary to you and DH!!! :flower:

@Fiesty, Your jewerly came out really pretty!! :thumbup:

AFM, I got up early this morning and did my fasting to get my blood work done so that is one test down, and only 2 more to go. I am not sure how long it will take to get my results back, I know they were looking at my FSH levels and some other tests they run to make sure i dont have anything else wrong with me. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Does anyone have any special plans this weekend?

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekendGravestoneArm.gif


----------



## wantabby

Feisty ~ Your jewlery is very pretty!! Excelent job! :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

FF Those earrings are lovely - will look forward to seeing the matching doodads :)

I find myself (inwardly) criticising crap parents all the time. Smoking over babies in pushchairs, or in the car with children (and no, opening the window a crack does not suck all of the dangerous chemicals out) and the way some people talk to their children is horrible. Next door to us never ever say a nice word to their children - all they get is yelled at - since the built a bar in their garden most of their family life happens outside, so we hear it all. Now I guess it's just about possible that when they are inside the house it's all sweetness and love, but somehow I doubt it.
Then there's those horrible hyper-fundamentalists who wrote
the book about 'training up your child' through beatings
and other god-awful practices. And it all makes me think 'why on earth do they get to have kids and I don't?'

and I must admit to a sneaky belief in the baby quota, and get angry at such people for usin up some of the allowance!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad to see that I am not the only crazy person then Urchin ;) My cousin's gf has a one year old who she kept ditching because she was more interested in partying, I don't mean she left him elsewhere for the weekend - she walked out. Anywho she realised that without the baby and my cousin supporting her she couldn't afford to live how she wanted so she decided to go back to my cousin and the baby. A month later she announces she is pregnant :growlmad: Seriously when I was told I was so fuming that I wanted to track her down and give her a slap :blush: I actually blurted out "but she's stealing all the babies" :wacko: I just really don't understand some people! 

DH always tries to console me by telling me that it is Darwins theory of survival of the fittest, crap parents have lots of kids as their offspring are more likely to turn out as degenerate members of the human race, whereas good parents will raise the stronger more prominent members of society, so don't fall pregnant so easily :haha: Complete and utter BS but it always makes me smile when he says it!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thats a good way of thinking about it FF that just made me chuckle!

One of my friends (I use that word loosely) is pregnant with her 2nd, they smoke in the same room as her little one, the day I found out she was pregnant again she actually had a fag hanging out of her mouth!!!!!
They swear in front of her kiddie & laugh when she says the words back, it is awful to watch, you wonder how these kids are going to grow up!
We was really close with them before they had children and for about the 1st year of her babies life we went away with them we always went out together, I think secretly at the time I was going through a faze where I wanted to be around babies so I could get some practise in! (I've long given up on that!) But I found myself not liking my friend, the more I see her being a bad parent the more I've stepped back, I can't watch cos it makes me so angry! How dare she get to have 2 kids and drag them up when I can't even manage 1, who will be the most loved ever! 
So the last time I see her she started talking about her babie and telling me that you don't know real love til you become a parent (she knows I have problems!) when i commented on a few things she would say (which I find a lot of mums say this & it makes me want to rip their heads off!) "wait til you have kids as well" I hate this sentence! It's like they are saying your life is easy, it's only you 2, what are you moaning about! Arrrrgggghhhh!
So about 3 months ago I stopped ringing/ txting my friend and I've not heard from her since! Think I'm guna keep it like that, i think when your going through all this that we are you need to keep positive people around you.

Sorry for the rant ladies, I think i've woken up a little angry today! Lol!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky Beans that sounds like a good idea hun :hugs: It is difficult to see children being dragged up and I completely understand how you feel. When I witness things like this I always try to remember one of the only bits of sage advice my Mother gave me; 'When we have our own children other parents will disagree with our way of bringing them up - Each to their own and you have to respect their beliefs' I do try and be respectful but usually find the urge to run off with their offspring over-whelming ;)

Oh and rant away, it really does help :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, I am really struggling with this too, I am finding it really hard in fact, Why is it the shit people get to have babies so easily, I hate that I feel like this, TTC is definitely turning me into a not very nice person. How can I switch off? all I think about is this TTC bubble I am in, and how I am resenting all the successful people and judging them, I feel terrible but it really isn't fair, why can't everyone just get one baby each why is it some people never get a child and others get 4,5 or 6 I know a lot of you are further on in your journeys and have most likely been through a hell of a lot more disappointment than me and my husband, but I am just finding it all so hard,. I still haven't received my results from my HSG and that is worrying me now and my SIL is due tomorrow. Any advice would be most welcomed. I just want to stop obsessing and give my head a rest. I had a proper melt down last night luckily my Mum and Dad helped to pick up the pieces, but still even they admitted they have no idea what I am going through. I am just so grateful for bnb right now, I had to have a bit of a rant and I know you will all understand x


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: all around. One day we will be truly happy with what we want most in life!


----------



## JustKia

:wave:
Hi all, hoping you don't mind jumping in here too.
Although I have been pregnant twice, one ended in mc and the other ended in uterine rupture so I'm still technically TTC #1 (been TTC since 2005 this time round).
The above posts reflect my own gripes too.
A girl I used to work with fell pregnant "accidentally" with a man other than her boyfriend. Within in a year of giving birth she fell pregnant again (same fella in all fairness), they had an on/off relationship and remained "friends with benefits" and last I heard she was pg with #4 and yet all she does is complain about how she can't do xyz "because of the kids" or how the "kids are so annoying" :shrug:

Don't even get me started on the people who find it acceptable to smoke (or even worse smoke weed) with their child(ren) in the car/enclosed spaces. Admittedly my dad & his parents smoked when I was a kid (3 smokers all puffing away at once - used to be a blue cloud layer at my head height ugh) but back in the late 70s/early 80s people didn't really know better.


----------



## wannabeprego

JustKia said:


> :wave:
> Hi all, hoping you don't mind jumping in here too.
> Although I have been pregnant twice, one ended in mc and the other ended in uterine rupture so I'm still technically TTC #1 (been TTC since 2005 this time round).
> The above posts reflect my own gripes too.
> A girl I used to work with fell pregnant "accidentally" with a man other than her boyfriend. Within in a year of giving birth she fell pregnant again (same fella in all fairness), they had an on/off relationship and remained "friends with benefits" and last I heard she was pg with #4 and yet all she does is complain about how she can't do xyz "because of the kids" or how the "kids are so annoying" :shrug:
> 
> Don't even get me started on the people who find it acceptable to smoke (or even worse smoke weed) with their child(ren) in the car/enclosed spaces. Admittedly my dad & his parents smoked when I was a kid (3 smokers all puffing away at once - used to be a blue cloud layer at my head height ugh) but back in the late 70s/early 80s people didn't really know better.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-7.gif


----------



## urchin

Hi JustKia - you are very welcome to join us. I'm a firm believer that there are no second prizes in this game: you either get a take-home baby or you don't! 
Quite a few of us have been pregnant and miscarried - me included - and I would most definitely class myself as ttc#1 ...

I do believe (on the whole!) that I have to respect other people's ways - up to a point! But some things - like smoking when pregnant or round children - I think are exempt from this rule, and so I judge away! :thumbup:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

urchin said:


> I do believe (on the whole!) that I have to respect other people's ways - up to a point! But some things - like smoking when pregnant or round children - I think are exempt from this rule, and so I judge away! :thumbup:

I very much agree with this. Everyone is entitled to raise their children in the way they think best, be that their religious, ethical or whatever choices. But when it's something like smoking that has been proven to be harmful and dangerous time and time again, I don't think there's any excuse.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Completely agree Urchin although am always wary of posting my views and opinions as threads containing discussions on smoking have been closed down before in-case it offends anyone :wacko:

I also class myself as ttc number one.

Well I have my first commission piece of jewellery, it isn't actually ttc related and is through a friend of a friend but hey it's a start. Am only charging for parts as like the challenge of making a rosary but maybe it will get me a referral ;)

How has everyone's weekend been? Any peeing in buckets this weekend for you Urchin? :haha: xxx


----------



## urchin

that's true FF - I guess it's a touchy subject...and having been a smoker I know it's not easy to quit.....BUT lol!

Congrats of the comission hon - lets hope it's the start of something wonderful - and no weeing in buckets this weekend, in fact we now have the luxury of a toilet seat! Get me, with my mod cons!


----------



## fisher640

Weeing in a bucket.....
Hehehehehehehhe
Sorry that sent me giggling again.


----------



## urchin

Well, you pair! At some point in the near future I have to seal the bathroom floor
- and won't be able to walk on it for 12 hours sooooooo, will be seeing in a bucket again!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

seeing?!? Wow you sure are a woman of many talents :haha:


----------



## JustKia

Feisty Fidget said:


> seeing?!? Wow you sure are a woman of many talents :haha:

 :haha:


----------



## urchin

Damn you autocorrect! *shakes tiny spiny echinoidal fist*


----------



## JustKia

Okey dokes THAT just about made me spit over my monitor and pee my pants.
Thank you :hugs: I needed a giggle this morning as I'm full of cold and feeling very blah.
That bought a true smile to my face - I love your sense of humour :hugs:


----------



## Sophe

:wacko:


----------



## urchin

Glad to be useful! 
Today me and Mr Urch are working on the bathroom and cleaning the house from top to bottom in readiness for his mums visit tomorrow...and being a man, Mr Urch has no idea why his mum visiting means we need to clean everything! Lol


----------



## Djibou

Hi and welcome Justkia! 

Thanks for making me laugh once again ladies!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bah cleaning sucks! I told DH we couldn't move from our two bedroom flat as it would take me too long to clean anything bigger :haha:


----------



## urchin

Mornink! I'm not sure what happened to my ability to lie in, but here I am, awake at six again on annual leave.... I guess it's all good practise for if we are
successful in January.

I didn't get as far as grouting the bathroom floor yesterday, so that's today's first job - while Mr Urch does many tip runs with all the building crap that has been accumulating outside our house since we started work on it. 

And my new car arrives tomorrow (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo whatcha getting? x


----------



## urchin

A shiny new Citroën C1 ... It's a lease car, but costing me less per month than the extra fuel I've been having to put in my old micra


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies 

Sorry i've been a bit awol had been feeling a bit crappy this cycle... i've been feeling very broody which isn't like me (ironic as it sounds considering i'm ltttc but i usually cope quite well seeing other babies and pregnant ladies but well i've been feeling sad about it this month) I've also been finding using OPK's confusing and been getting annoyed with it, basically nothing was showing but then last night I got a faint line so at least I know they are working! plus also got a copy letter that the FS had sent to my GP to say that they had sent our referral onto the IVF clinic, so am just waiting to hear from the clinic now. 

So feeling much better today and i think i'm ovulating soon which is something too! 

Urchin - good luck with the grounting, i'm going to be repainting my bathroom at the end of this month, do you fancy coming round to do that for me!? 

FF - well done on the jewellery! glad its taking your mind off things, we all need some of that. 

x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everyone i hope ur all well. I haven't been on here for like nearly two weeks and it has just taken me two hours to catch up lol, i am on my phone so it can take a while. I have had a good laugh reading through. Welcome to all the newbies xx


----------



## fisher640

Tasha we take this thread very seriously and I'm glad you've caught up on your homework :happydance: That's what you get for slacking.:haha:

Things are fine around here, I've had some EWCM show up yesterday for the first time this cycle so I'm back in the game for the month. I used one of my softcups for the first time last night... seemed to work okay :shrug: we'll see. That's all I'm changing this month for us.

I'm using OPKs for the first time this month as well (So I guess that's a change too --) I started with my internet cheapies a few days ago and there's just been a steady faint line so far... I broke down and bought a digital one as well I'm hoping I get a peak before the weekend because I'm to go back to the clinic for bloodwork and an US on the day it peaks to verify my hormones and whatnot but I'm working 7a-7p both Saturday and Sunday so if my peak doesn't happen before then I'll have to wait til next month :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Fisher I hope you get that peak hun :hugs:

Tasha welcome back hun, it is difficult and as you said some months will definitely be worse then others :hugs:

Urchin I love Citroen C1's :dance: a friend of ours calls them washing machines :haha: Hope it drives like a dream! :cloud9:

Well I supposed to be taking 20 days off of work (accept from a few hours a week working from home) but as usual I have just had a Nurse quit suddenly and as I can't risk losing clients I will probably have to cover the dates myself :cry: The annoying this is that DH is off for 2 weeks from Friday and I was hoping we could use this time to re-connect especially as it isn't in my fertile time so there will be no pressure :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ok so admittedly it may be the shock that has caused my reaction but I have just logged onto BnB and seriously thought I was on the wrong site!

The home-page was absolutely covered in adverts for baby related paraphernalia and there was loads of 'helpful' articles on pregnancy, babies and families?!?! The reason I like BnB so much is that it felt like a little safe haven where most of the site was fairly neutral and the baby or pregnancy adverts were easily ignored, now it seems like it is being shoved in my face!

Add to the fact that there is a new word above each page momtastics, I know it is the main sponsor, but I am not lucky enough to be a Mom (or Mum or mutti or whatever) and there is certainly nothing fantastic about it as far as I can see!

I understand why the changes have been made, there are 1000's of us on here and the server costs alone must be huge so yes they need a sponsor but I now feel really alienated.

Am I being completely ridiculous?


----------



## JustKia

It's a little "in ya face" that's for sure.
I understand the need for sponsors on a site that gets a much traffic as this, I really do but, I think a little more work should have been done on a "test bed site" before going live on here.
I'm getting a lot of errors while trying to view posts this evening and overall the site is running very slow for me (not my internet connection - we've got a 50Mb fibre connection and our speedtest is running at just over 50Mb).
Hopefully admin/tech bods will get the quirks ironed out over the next few days and everything will be running smoothly again.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The speed isn't bothering me, I understand there will be issues until it is all fully uploaded, just not keen on the new look.

I don't know if it is perhaps 2ww related hormones but this has really upset me. LTTC is all about having other lucky ladies pass you by and having to constantly get used to changing faces, the one constant was the 'feel' of the site. It doesn't feel comforting any-more, just more like I have been pushed into a corner with the site being aimed more at pregnancy and beyond :cry:


----------



## Dazed

I understand what you mean Feisty! 

The changes to me aren't THAT bad, but I get where you are coming from with the main word being 'mom' in momtastic and here we are STRUGGLING to accomplish that goal.

Right now, my biggest pet peeve is not feeling accepted simply because I live in the US. There has been a whole debate going on about it in the new site thread. I actually feel like I am being ousted because I'm not in the UK and we say 'mom' instead of 'mum'. I understand that this site may have been based in the UK, but now it is worldwide and even has mods in all over the world.

I found this site after my miscarriage and it was the only one that looked friendly and had an area specifically for miscarriage support.

Please, if you feel that its not right for a US girl to be on this site, simply "Thank" this reply and I will leave you all alone. Yes... it would hurt me, but honestly I have felt this way since I came to this site and it would only confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dazed! :hugs: For me personally it does not matter where any of you fab lovelies come from, I expressly put this in my original post;

_Add to the fact that there is a new word above each page momtastics, I know it is the main sponsor, but I am not lucky enough to be a *Mom (or Mum or mutti or whatever)*_

Because it isn't the word Mom that upsets me just what it stands for, something we can't seem to achieve.

Sorry for the mini rant lovelies, coming up to our loss anniversary and feeling a bit touchy at the moment. :flower:


----------



## Sizzles

Dazed said:


> Please, if you feel that its not right for a US girl to be on this site, simply "Thank" this reply and I will leave you all alone. Yes... it would hurt me, but honestly I have felt this way since I came to this site and it would only confirm my suspicions.

Ridiculous in my opinion! The more the merrier! We're in it together...


----------



## Sizzles

Oh, and meant to say, I also dislike the new layout and had to come out and go in again to check I was in the right place!


----------



## Dazed

Thank you Feisty and Sizzles. I agree that mom, mum, mam and whatever else short for mother shouldn't matter. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for the acceptance.


----------



## wannabeprego

I am not a big fan of the new site layout either....:nope:

You girls can voice your concerns and issues with the new site on this thread, the admins were asking for feedback on the new layout...

https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/765201-babyandbumps-new-look.html


----------



## fisher640

I live in the US too

THATs why I think weeing in a bucket is hysterical :haha:

I too wasn't sure I was at the right spot. But I think because I'm logged in on my iPhone (like most of the time) the mobile version doesn't seem too different plus my bookmark takes me right to my control panel rather than a home page. 

<3 all my LTTTC girls you help me get through all of this <3


----------



## wannabeprego

I am in the states as well. From what I can tell on the feedback thread the majority of the girls are not fans of the new site layout. I also can see how it is depressing when you are on the "home" page they show the featured articles at the top about pregnancy related stuff, and you can like scroll through the different articles...


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone!

Tasha, welcome back!

Pinkfee, I'm glad you're starting to feel better.:thumbup:

I wasn't sure what you were talking about as my computer takes me directly to this thread when I come on B&B... but now that I've checked out the home page, I'm definitely not a fan either.

US ladies, as far as I know, I'm one of the rare Canadian women on this site, maybe I'm used to being the minority, but I've never felt like an outsider. I'm learning new vocabulary which is nice and quite funny sometimes! BTW Citroëns don't exist here, that's too bad!! Dazed, I hope that you can feel safe on this thread :hugs:

Well I should be ovulating soon, I'm using softcups for the second cycle and I love them. No OPKs though, I never seem to get good results with the cheapies I've bought so far. We DTD last nigh but it was painful (I've always been extra sensitive down there), I'm hoping that I won't be sore anymore tomorrow and that we can :sex: every other day. Because DH will refuse to have sex if it hurts me and I know for SURE that he won't give a donation in a softcup :haha:

Take care ladies!!


----------



## Dazed

Djibou said:


> Dazed, I hope that you can feel safe on this thread :hugs:


You girls have made me feel better!

I'm surprised you haven't run into more Canadians. I see Canadians on here all the time. Its not that I feel like a minority, its more that I feel/felt like I had intruded.


----------



## urchin

Ay up my lovelies! A lot to catch up on in a day but I've done my homework like Tasha and now know where we're up to (Good Echinoid!)

Pinkfee - good to see you duck ... *waves enthusiastically* I'll quite happily paint your bathroom if you tile mine! I grouted the floor yesterday and it's starting to look good.
I just need to seal the quarry tiles, but it's 12 hours then before you can walk on it, so I'll wait until Mr Urch's mum has gone home to do it.

Dazed - of course you are welcome here! What does it matter
what country you're in? That's the beauty of the Internet; it connects people in far flung places. We are all women in the same situation; our reasons may be different, but we are are all struggling to become mothers. If I only wanted local support I'd walk up and down my street knocking on doors to find others
of the ltttc variety!
Incidentally, I live in Birmingham, where they all say mom (although as a Leicestershire girl I say mum, and Mr Urch says ma, and his brother says moi - but they're from Belfast.

Fisher - I'm curious ... Why is seeing in a bucket particularly funny to Americans? Does weeing or bucket mean something different over there? :lol:


----------



## JustKia

Nope, doesn't matter what you call the female parent (or male for that matter LOL).
I was raised by my dad's mother, who so desperately wanted a daughter (she had 3 sons) and seized her opportunity. She bought me up to call her "mummy". By the time I was old enough to realise, there was no changing things without putting her into a serious sulk and so I came to copy my dad and his brothers in calling her "Ma" - close enough to "Mum" for her to be happy but close enough to "Grandma" for me to be comfortable.
Then I've never called my mother "mum". I told her one day that I didn't do it because it felt odd as she's more like a big sister (only 16 years age gap), so I call her "Vina" (a shortened version of her first name).

I hope you can feel at home Dazed, it's not what you want to be called that matters, it's the journey that we're on that brings all women, from all walks of life together in one united mission :hugs:


----------



## urchin

WEEING in a bucket Autocorrect Imps, weeing, weeing, weeing!

I'll try again: fisher, why is weeing in a bucket especially funny to Americans?


----------



## Sketchy28

Hi Ladies,
I've been reading this thread for a couple of days now, and I'm finally posting! It is so nice to see so many wonderful women here who are so supportive of each other. 
I'm not sure if I'm justified in saying this... but it's been a longgg journey for me. It's been 2 years, but it feels long. I'm sure you know what I mean...Every month feels like a year. Or should I say those four or five days every month feel like an eternity. 
Oops! I'm just rambling on and I haven't properly introduced myself.
I'm 27 and my DH is 30. We've known each other almost 10 years, married 2 of those. I've been for all the tests, bloods, HSG and DH has gone for SA and other blood work. They found nothing wrong with us-- Which is good right? Then where's my BFP.
Sometimes all of it is just too hard to take. The questions, the thoughts, the stares, the pressure. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. 

Thank you loadsss for listening to my rant.... I'm so so glad to be here, finally found a place where people understand each other.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Sketchy, rant away hun :hugs: You will find oodles of support on here!

Here's to enjoying a multi-cultural hodge podge of LTTCers and knowing that it doesn't matter where you are in the world we ALL feel the same! :cheers: xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Hmm yes i'm not totally impressed with the new site look either, way too many adds and obviously pretty inappropriate ones as just read of a few of the comments re: the new look and they were pretty scathing! Apparently on the miscarriage thread there are ads for new mothers etc so wrong... i know they have to help finance the website but they seriously need to re-think the placement of their advertisers. 

Sketchy28 - welcome! :flower: 
Dazed - glad your feeling better and to say what the other girls have already said, everyone is welcome no matter where you happen to be geographically. :hugs:
Urchin - LOL i really don't think you'd want my tiling skills!! lets just say me and the other half aren't totally DIY orientated so the painting will be an interesting experience in itself!!! :haha:
Fisher - how did you find the OPK's, after initally thinking it was a a waste of time, after seeing the line (and what I hope is the detected surge of LH) i think i'll continue using them. 

just bought some preseed as well (with the applicators) but i'm nervous about using it, might try it next month if we don't have any luck with this cycle! 

x


----------



## Dazed

Welcome Sketcy... as you noticed, these are some of the most caring girls!


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> WEEING in a bucket Autocorrect Imps, weeing, weeing, weeing!
> 
> I'll try again: fisher, why is weeing in a bucket especially funny to Americans?

That's alright, I knew what seeing meant too :winkwink: It's not that we don't know what weeing means it's just not a word that's used and therefore just sounds infinitely more amusing that peeing. --- of course maybe I've just been in an overly giggly mood of late because my friend used the word "titties" the other day and it positively sent me over the edge. :blush:



Guys I'm in shock this morning I got up to use my OPK - which was a feat because I'm supposed to 1. get my butt out of bed on my day off, 2. pee (or wee) on a stick and not myself, 3. wait for lines to appear, and 4. call the clinic by 7am. As in SEVEN. In the morning. On my day off. Since I usually get a temperature spike at or around CD16 I was expecting a positive OPK at the tail end of this week but my clear blue easy one gave me a smiley face this morning :happydance: CD 12/13 and my internet cheapie had two even lines. So I called and had my bloodwork done by 8am and was walking out after my ultrasound by like 830am. They're supposed to call me this afternoon with results but the ultrasound teach said I have 1 mature follicle (no clomid this cycle) on my left side, she said they consider mature to be anything over 16? 18? (I don't remember, I was barely awake) and mine measures 20 so she said they'd call with results but it looks good. :happydance: So DH best prepare himself! :serenade: Last night was round 2 with the softcups, I left it in all night since I knew I'd be trying to get out of bed early. :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

And as a side note, this was my first time logging in on the computer as opposed to from my phone and I see what all the buzz is about now. I feel like there's TONS of sites out there for baby & pregnancy related things but not nearly as meany places for us LTTTCers.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well this whole inappropriate ads thing is supposed to be taken into hand now but unless all of us by-pass the main page every time we use the site I just can't see how :shrug:

The war on Americanism does still seem to be raging in the New Layout thread, I guess because in the UK people use the word Americanism to symbolise something as overly commercial and flashy that they aren't thinking about the upset it could cause to our US cousins. In all honesty I don't think people are trying to say that American's are bad just that the commercial and flashy look to the new site is something they are unhappy with.

On a plus side I have just found the first thing that I like about the new layout!!! At the bottom of the thread it tells you which members are currently viewing this thread :dance: Hello Tash16, I see you! :wave:

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

yes Fisher i shouldn't slack off i won't b again it takes far too long lol. I was totally the same when i logged on i thought i had clicked on another site, i must say that i think all the adverts are very insensitive and should only be on the pages for mum's etc... Congrats on the positive opk fisher :happydance: How is everybody else today?? Xx


----------



## Tasha16

haha hello ff how are you? I noticed that yesturday lol xx


----------



## Dazed

Feisty - I'm surprised you are just now noticing that it tell you the users viewing the thread. Its always been there, but it is very overlooked!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sketchy28 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been reading this thread for a couple of days now, and I'm finally posting! It is so nice to see so many wonderful women here who are so supportive of each other.
> I'm not sure if I'm justified in saying this... but it's been a longgg journey for me. It's been 2 years, but it feels long. I'm sure you know what I mean...Every month feels like a year. Or should I say those four or five days every month feel like an eternity.
> Oops! I'm just rambling on and I haven't properly introduced myself.
> I'm 27 and my DH is 30. We've known each other almost 10 years, married 2 of those. I've been for all the tests, bloods, HSG and DH has gone for SA and other blood work. They found nothing wrong with us-- Which is good right? Then where's my BFP.
> Sometimes all of it is just too hard to take. The questions, the thoughts, the stares, the pressure. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thank you loadsss for listening to my rant.... I'm so so glad to be here, finally found a place where people understand each other.


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-5.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, I had my vaginal ultrasound this morning, and it wasnt to bad. They used the wand with the condom on it, or as many like to call it the dildo cam. :blush: The good news is that my uterus and everything looks normal. :thumbup: The Dr did see a small fibroid on my ovary but she said it was nothing to worry about or to be concenred over. I guess it is normal. So I am relived it is over with and that everything looks good. The only thing that sucked was that I got lost on my way home, since my GPS system went ape shit on my drive home and my DR's office is about 50 minutes away from my home. I had printed directions from mapquest just in case but they confused me and I got lost. I asked for directions like 3 times and was driving the wrong direction a couple of times as well. One lady said I needed to find Black Horse pike rd, but it was really called White Horse Pike Rd...LOL, luckily I assumed she just got the name wrong and got on the right road even though I was driving the wrong direction on it at first...LOL...:haha: 

I am going to check with the DR's office to see if they have the results of my blood work yet that I did last Friday, and this Coming Friday is the last testing I will need to do, my HSG dye test and a second SA for DH...So keep your fingers crossed for me girls that everything turns out good with those tests for Friday as well. Hopefully DH's SA is going to give us high enough :spermy: numbers so we can move forward with the IUI soon!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it all crossed wannabe!

https://eruditeslacker.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/good-luck_bear_large.gif

Thought I would treat you to a lovely picture as your always spoiling us with them ;)

I know it has always told you how many members and guests are viewing a thread before but I didn't think it told you who the members were? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Keeping it all crossed wannabe!
> 
> https://eruditeslacker.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/good-luck_bear_large.gif
> 
> Thought I would treat you to a lovely picture as your always spoiling us with them ;)
> 
> I know it has always told you how many members and guests are viewing a thread before but I didn't think it told you who the members were? :shrug:

Thanks for the good luck and the fancy picture graphic, lol....:hugs:

Nope, it always showed the names and who was viewing the thread well you are on it....:winkwink:


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck Wannabe i will have everything crossed for u xx


----------



## fisher640

It always showed the names too... Hi Dazed :waves:


:telephone: So I just got off the phone with the clinic who says my LH is still quite low and not indicating ovulation? :saywhat: She said I should keep using the OPKs and that I might get a negative tomorrow which would be more reflective of what's actually going on in my body. She said I'm to return next Wednesday for bloodwork to check my progesterone to see if I do actually ovulate. 

*blink blink* *blink blink* :saywhat: She then asked what kind of kit I was using and I said I got the clear blue easy one, and she said "so it actually changed to a smiley face, you're not comparing lines?" It wasn't the doctor though, just a staff person. So. Hmm. I don't know what to make of this. :wacko: Mature follicle measuring 20mm ready to go, positive OPK at home, but the real bloodwork is negative? Bizarre.

I guess the only thing to do is to keep :sex: away.... Poor DH :haha: I guess I'll need to restock the drawer with softcups.


----------



## Dazed

I always though the bloodwork should be done 7 days post ov to show if you had ovulated since that is when it peaks?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hey ladies, wow I've not been on here In a couple of days and had LOADS to catch up on!!!

I didn't notice the new site really cos only go on my phone, I like the way the messages now read on my mob now though! I think I'll bypass the main home page.

Well I go for my CD21 bloods tomorrow - dazed I thought the same as you it's always a little bit after you ovulate that u have the test, I've always had it CD21 anyway!

I was bad yest, I was looking on the new mum threads, don't know why I do it to myself, I go on there every now and then, see names of babies etc, made me feel really bitter & depressed!

Good luck wannabe with the tests! 

xx


----------



## Juno86

Oh, Sticky Beans. I know what you mean. Sometimes I'm an idiot and I go onto my old college pals' Facebook pages, only to find that most of them are working on their third, while I'm still waiting on my first. I don't like the bitter place; I'm usually a happy, pleasant person, but after I look at Facebook and see what seams like a million pregnancy announcements, I feel like dirt. I'm a Christian, and I find that when I pray and read Bible, it helps. It also helps to be nice to myself and not put those things in front of me. It is comforting, however to see that I'm not the only one who does that!

I hope your bloodwork goes well, and that your day improves. *hug*


----------



## fisher640

Dazed said:


> I always though the bloodwork should be done 7 days post ov to show if you had ovulated since that is when it peaks?

:shrug: Who knows, I'm just following instructions. They wanted the progesterone checked 7 days after my positive OPK at home. 

I attached the pics I took this morning just to prove that I'm not really crazy? Right? You see a smiley face and a dark line right? I'm keeping all the internet cheapie ones for comparison this cycle. I updated DH on the mandatory :sex: for the next week :thumbup: because of ambiguous bloodwork results.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









photo 2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabeprego

So another update, I got the DR's office to call me back with my FSH blood work test results from last friday and everything came back normal. They tested for a bunch of other stuff to, but I forgot what else was included. So I am relived and feeling lucky that my tests are looking great so far. The girl told me my blood type too. It's funny because I never knew what it was until today...LOL... I guess I never really had a reason to need to know...:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> I always though the bloodwork should be done 7 days post ov to show if you had ovulated since that is when it peaks?
> 
> :shrug: Who knows, I'm just following instructions. They wanted the progesterone checked 7 days after my positive OPK at home.
> 
> I attached the pics I took this morning just to prove that I'm not really crazy? Right? You see a smiley face and a dark line right? I'm keeping all the internet cheapie ones for comparison this cycle. I updated DH on the mandatory :sex: for the next week :thumbup: because of ambiguous bloodwork results.Click to expand...

Yup, I definatly see the positive OPK and the smiley face so it looks like you ovulated to me...No i dont think you are crazy hun..:hugs: You got the proof right there...


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Yup, I definatly see the positive OPK and the smiley face so it looks like you ovulated to me...No i dont think you are crazy hun..:hugs: You got the proof right there...

I know... that's what I thought. But they said my bloodwork says I'm not because my LH is too low? :shrug:


----------



## jeoestreich

I have my HSG tomorrow. Excited but kind of nervous.


----------



## Dazed

Your LH could be too low because you could have a short surge. I wonder why it is that we sometimes know more than our docs.


----------



## wannabeprego

jeoestreich said:


> I have my HSG tomorrow. Excited but kind of nervous.

Good luck hun...:thumbup: I have mine on Friday morning along with DH's second SA as well. Please update us and let us girls know how it went for you!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Yup, I definatly see the positive OPK and the smiley face so it looks like you ovulated to me...No i dont think you are crazy hun..:hugs: You got the proof right there...
> 
> I know... that's what I thought. But they said my bloodwork says I'm not because my LH is too low? :shrug:Click to expand...

How weird?? :shrug:Sorry hun, But I dont know what is going on...What did the DR tell you when you told them that you got a positive OPK??? I am not sure if it is possible for an OPK to be positive and be different than blood work results???...


----------



## Djibou

Hi ladies!

Dazed, I was mostly talking about Canadians on this thread, I barely have time to catch up here so I don't spend much time on the rest of the site, except when I want to research something (always 2WW related!!)

Welcome Sketchy :hi:

Fisher, I hope that you can sort this out, how confusing!:wacko:

Wannabe, I'm happy for you that your tests are good!:thumbup:

I'm a little upset tonight because we were supposed to have our 1st GP appointment tomorrow, but it got cancelled because DH didn't renew his Medicare card on time.:nope: So I told him to put the appointment on my name, I figured either one of us would be fine, but by the time he called back they had given the appointment to someone else and we have to wait a month for the next one :sad1:. Anyways he's not being to nice about it so I really don't feel like DTD tonight. 

Who is in the 2WW at this point?


----------



## fisher640

*Jeoestreich & Wannbeprego* &#8211; good luck with the HSGs, don&#8217;t forget to take something for cramps 2hrs before you go and it will be over before you know it. Keep us all posted with how it goes.
*
Wannabeprego* &#8211; they know I got the positive on the kit (although I did not force them to look at the pictures like you all :shy:) because that&#8217;s why I was getting the blood drawn in the first place &#8211; to confirm the home results. 

*Dazed* &#8211; It&#8217;s probably because we spend infinitely more time fixating on what every little nuance in our bodies could mean for TTC, even people like fertility specialists cannot possibly be thinking about TTC as much as we do on this forum.

I know, it seems bizarre &#8211; I almost want to say the bloodwork is wrong? Because everything BUT the bloodwork seems to point to Oing today or in the very near future. EWCM, CP seems open, Crampy pains, positive OPK, sore BBs. (Nice! Big! follicle!!!) 

(Although CD 13 would admittedly be early for me)

I would agree with the short surge theory (like maybe it happened over night and the bloodwork caught it just on the way down but it had built up in my urine overnight, but the bloodwork was only an hour after I POAS? I guess I&#8217;ll keep track with my temperatures and see what happens. I had crampy O-type pains this afternoon and my BBs are sore now like I O&#8217;d but it could all be in my head now that I&#8217;ve had the positive OPK. I guess stay tuned and I&#8217;ll keep you posted on my temperatures! I would totally be okay with Oing this afternoon since I got to BD twice the last two days and used the softcups both times


----------



## fisher640

Oh and PS:

Since DH tends to fizzle out with :sex: on demand after a few days (Oh woe is him) I emphasized when I got home from the scan how there is ONE big follicle and ONE follicle = ONE baby and if he wants to avoid clomid and the possibility of MORE THAN ONE follicle or MORE THAN ONE baby, he needs to get on that. For the next week. With regularity. :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Jeo.

I'm in the TWW, or at least for the next few days. OPKs were a little confusing this month, but I figure I'll have between a 29 and 32 day cycle. The only thing I have right now is my lying tits (as you girls put it).

Fisher, I would go by the OPKs and forget what the doc said. If you keep testing and you get another positive, maybe they were right but I am doubting it. Just keep bding to keep your bases covered.


----------



## Djibou

fisher640 said:


> Oh and PS:
> 
> Since DH tends to fizzle out with :sex: on demand after a few days (Oh woe is him) I emphasized when I got home from the scan how there is ONE big follicle and ONE follicle = ONE baby and if he wants to avoid clomid and the possibility of MORE THAN ONE follicle or MORE THAN ONE baby, he needs to get on that. For the next week. With regularity. :haha:

Haha!! I love how your brain works!! :haha:


----------



## Djibou

Dazed said:


> I'm in the TWW, or at least for the next few days. OPKs were a little confusing this month, but I figure I'll have between a 29 and 32 day cycle. The only thing I have right now is my lying tits (as you girls put it).

I have my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Djibou :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher it is of course possible that your body geared up to ovulate but then stopped for whatever reason? It is quite common, especially in us LTTCers as stress apparently can only delay ovulation (get so peeved with people telling me it is the stress I bring on myself being the reason I'm not pregnant, so I researched it and if you have confirmed ovulation, no problems!)

Stick with your BBT hun, if that confirms ovulation then your bloods are wrong, if it doesn't then the OPK is. I always use both to ensure my body has done what it should and that we don't stop :sex: until it is confirmed!

I never saw the member's names before when viewing :wacko: Talk about dense :haha:

Well I have self induced lying tits :haha: Last night I thought 'aye up these are getting a bit sore' carried on over night and then this morning when I reached for something I remembered I did a work out yesterday and it is my pectoral muscles that bloody ache not by boobs :haha:

I am also in the 2WW, the :witch: is due round about Monday but I can honestly say this isn't our cycle as I am just not feeling it. On the plus side I have pretty much refrained from being TTC obsessed this month which must be a good thing :dance:

Am I the only one that is finding it harder and harder to :sex: enough during the fertile period? Each month that goes by I seem to be doing less and thinking it is pointless stressing myself out or causing an argument with DH as nothing seems to make a difference anyway :wacko:

Good Luck to all my 2ww buddies, would be nice to be able to celebrate a :bfp: xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> Am I the only one that is finding it harder and harder to :sex: enough during the fertile period? Each month that goes by I seem to be doing less and thinking it is pointless stressing myself out or causing an argument with DH as nothing seems to make a difference anyway :wacko:

No your not, I find it very difficult to maintain the enthusiasm, i think its because there is the element that if you want to have a chance of a BFP this month you have to have sex during that time and not that you want to have it. 

But I agree we've been trying so long now that I don't stress out about it, if we're really too tired then we just leave it, cos all the time we have had sex even when we haven't wanted to it hasn't led to a BFP anyway! 

i think i'm just starting my 2WW (still not temping and had what i think was a positive OPK on monday) so good luck to everyone else who's in it already! 

x


----------



## Dazed

I don't find it hard to get going around the fertile period, but I do get tired of always doing it. DH is always up for it, so he makes sure things get done.

I've also convinced myself that its not going to happen this month, but I have also convinced myself its not going to happend ever. Not a good way to think, but I guess thats what happens when you are LTTTC!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Well we managed pretty much everyother night around our 'fertile' time, thing is I have dif length cycles every time, I can't temp, opk's don't work & I get no other signs so we've taken to BD'ing every other night from Cd10 to CD20! This month we actually started from Cd8 - you never know right?!

I'm always up for it DH goes through phases - I think he should count his lucky stars he gets so much sex! Last night was Cd20 so last attempt, you can imagine we're both a little tierd of it now, so I try to keep it alive, wiggle over to him, he turns around and says 'come on then let's get it over with!'...... Well you can imagine my face, horniness went straight out of me, cue massive argument! Safe to say we didn't have it in the end!

xx


----------



## OiskyPoisky

Hi Everyone! :hi:

I am a newbie on this site, I have been on another forum for donkeys years. They didnt really have a place for LTTTC and even the ones that were, were a bit to nicey, nicey for me! Lots of 'its just as hard trying for 2 months as it is 2 years' - balls to them!!

The LTTTC forum and you ladies seem much more up my street! :happydance:

Anyway, introductions...I am 24 and DH is 26 been together for 9 years, married for 18 months and been trying for 18 months also. Have done all the pre-investigations (bloods SA etc) turns out hubby has super :spermy: so the problem lies with me I think. First FS appointment on the 31st


----------



## Djibou

Feisty, don't give up hope, it could still happen even with no symptoms :winkwink:

This month I'm finding it very hard to get in the mood as well. The past cycles were not as bad. I'm also in that state of mind: no BFP even when we had tons of sex, so why bother when I'm exhausted at the end of the day. Hopefully it gets better next month, because it makes me feel old and boring! :cry:

Good luck pinkfee, sticky beans and anyone else who is in the TWW limbo :dust:

Welcome OiskyPoisky! I hope you like it here :flower:


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everyone hope ur all good today, well i just got another shock when logging on, ot's all changed again and i don't like it on my phone, gonna have to have a proper look on the comp tonight. Well i am cd 14 today let's see if i get a positive opk today, last time it was on cd13 xx


----------



## wannabeprego

OiskyPoisky said:


> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> I am a newbie on this site, I have been on another forum for donkeys years. They didnt really have a place for LTTTC and even the ones that were, were a bit to nicey, nicey for me! Lots of 'its just as hard trying for 2 months as it is 2 years' - balls to them!!
> 
> The LTTTC forum and you ladies seem much more up my street! :happydance:
> 
> Anyway, introductions...I am 24 and DH is 26 been together for 9 years, married for 18 months and been trying for 18 months also. Have done all the pre-investigations (bloods SA etc) turns out hubby has super :spermy: so the problem lies with me I think. First FS appointment on the 31st

Welcome to the group and Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-6.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the group hun :waves: Us LTTCers seem to have carved out a rather comfy place in this thread :haha:

Am keeping myself occupied this 2ww and it is the easiest it has been for ages!

Good Luck everyone x


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck and baby dust to all of the ladies in the 
2WW!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 


I hope we can get some BFP's this month!!!!:thumbup:

I have to agree with you ladies that :sex: gets exhausting month after month when you are LTTC....:wacko: One time it was starting my fertile period and DH spanked his monkey and I found out and I got so pissed at him!!! I told him that I dont care if he spanks it any other time during the month but when I am in my fertile window it is my turn!!! I told him his little :spermy: are like precious gold during my fertile window, especially since my DH has a low :spermy: count...LOL....:haha::blush: At this point I think I am just going to wait until I am ovulating and than try for :sex: every day well I get positive OPK's which lasts for about 3 days, I try to have sex right before my OPK's go positive but it is sometimes to hard to predict when I will OV because it varies by a couple of days each month... Sometimes DH says the most annoying thing when it is time for fertile window :sex: and we have to do it, he will say he "Feels like he is being milked like a cow." Uggghhhhhh, I hate when he says that, I told him he isnt allowed to say that anymore....LMAO....:haha: It is such a turn off. Than when I OV I get cramping and it makes me not even want to have sex, but I make myself do it because I want that BFP... 

But, Overall DH has come a long ways and is doing alot better playing his part in TTC and giving up :sex: on demand....:devil: 

The hardest part of the month is when AF comes and I always have a major meltdown and end up crying my eyes out, and start feeling hopeless. DH doesnt get it though, and doesnt cry like I do, so I feel like he doesnt share in my pain. DH already has two teenagers from a previous marriage, so I feel like he wont be as devestated as I will if I dont ever have a baby, and I feel like his heart isnt into it as much as mine is because he has already had children. So i feel alone in my pain at the end of the month. And as a result I am very thankful for this website and the lovely ladies i have met on it, it is my therapy and I feel better knowing that the feelings I have are normal about TTC and that I have someone to vent to. DH just doesnt get why I get so upset when AF comes every month...He is so clueless...:dohh: But I do know that DH wants us to have a baby, he has told me that if our finances were really great that he would want 4 kids with me, and I can see a hint of excitment in him when I get what looks like positive pregnancy tests and tell him about it, (right before AF crashes the party)...hmmm...I think i would be alright with 2 kids...LOL...But at the rate I am going I might have to be happy with just the one, if I can even get that....:shrug:

So tomorrow is my HSG and I have to start an antibiotic today which will last for 5 days to prevent any infection from happening....Although they say it is only a 1% chance of infection. I have super strong pain meds that i will be taking tomorrow morning before the appointment for cramping and pain. Plus the pain meds make me sleepy so I will be more relaxed for the procedure as well. I do have anti anxiety meds and might pop one of those to to keep myself calm. I am hoping and praying that my tubes are clear!!

DH has his second SA tomorrow morning as well. I am very nervous about what his results will be!! If his :spermy: count isnt high enough than the fertility clinic wont give us the go ahead to move forward with IUI, and will want to suggest IVF to us. DH's first SA was over a year ago, and he had less than 5 million :spermy: and 36% motility. I do have him on vitamins now and our VR DR told us that :spermy: counts can improve for up to 2 years after the VR, so this month (October) is our 2 year anniversary, so I am hoping and praying his numbers are good. The fertility clinic wants 10 million :spermy: to be able to do IUI, but I am not sure what the lowest number is that they will consider for IUI. I may try out another clinic if they wont approve us to do IUI to see if maybe another DR will at least let us try it if they say no to us...

The problem with IVF is that it is super expensive and our current health insurance doesnt cover infertility treatments, so we would have to switch health insurance to a better plan that costs more $$. Than it may not cover DH because he had a vasectomy before and some of the plans have exclusions of coverage if someone has been steralized before. If we just save up $$ and pay for the IVF ourselves that could take many years. I did research and it looks like IVF will cost DH and me between 10k to 14k. 

I think DH has ruled out using a sperm donor for the IUI because he keeps telling me it is a last resort, and I think he has changed his mind about it since he has had time to think about it alot. So I think using a sperm donor may not be an option anymore since DH has changed his mind about it. I was having a hard time accepting it myself and wasnt sure if I could go through with it or not anyways...:shrug: 

So in conclusion after tomorrow DH and I will know what we are dealing with and will at least be able to have a plan of action... Hopefully we will be able to do IUI though...Wish us luck girls...

Sorry about writing a book just now...:blush::haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh wannabe hun :hugs:

I am wishing you all the luck in the world for those numbers hun :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

Had my HSG today. Everything went well. They had a little problem getting to my cervix because apparently it was super high up but everything was clear and shaped correctly. I am still a little crampy and I am happy that I took today off.

Good luck for your HSG tomorrow wannabeprego.


----------



## fisher640

Glad to hear your HSG went well today Jeo

Wannabeprego - books are always welcome. I too deal with a DH who continuously manages to piss me off during my fertile window for being 'too tired' for me but not 'too tired' to go have fun without me. I guess they don't realize that during the fertile window we don't care if it's 'good' or 'romantic' after TTC for so long.... there are days we just need the swimmers for the love. THERE I said it... sometimes I don't care! I'm not ashamed. We've been at this for two years for the love of god, after we have a baby we can go back to worrying about romance, right now I'm too focused on my biological clock to care too much :shy:


----------



## wannabeprego

jeoestreich said:


> Had my HSG today. Everything went well. They had a little problem getting to my cervix because apparently it was super high up but everything was clear and shaped correctly. I am still a little crampy and I am happy that I took today off.
> 
> Good luck for your HSG tomorrow wannabeprego.

I am so glad to hear that your HSG went good!!!:thumbup:

Thanks for the good luck. :flower: I am going to take my super strong pain meds that I have left over from when I had to have gall bladder surgery last year, plus it makes me super sleepy so i should be nice and calm as well. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Glad to hear your HSG went well today Jeo
> 
> Wannabeprego - books are always welcome. I too deal with a DH who continuously manages to piss me off during my fertile window for being 'too tired' for me but not 'too tired' to go have fun without me. I guess they don't realize that during the fertile window we don't care if it's 'good' or 'romantic' after TTC for so long.... there are days we just need the swimmers for the love. THERE I said it... sometimes I don't care! I'm not ashamed. We've been at this for two years for the love of god, after we have a baby we can go back to worrying about romance, right now I'm too focused on my biological clock to care too much :shy:

LOL....:haha: I am glad that you can understand and relate to what I go through with my DH...LOL... But yes i also feel like my biological clock is ticking too, I am 32 so I am not getting any younger....:wacko: I dont care about the romance either during my fertile window, lets just do what we got to do and get it over with for the greater good!!! LOL....ugghhhh....:blush::haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe good luck for today hun :flower:

Joe Glad it all went okay :hugs:

Well just to annoy me that little bit more the :witch: has put in an appearance 3 days early! Since coming off of the clomid my LP has been getting shorter by a day or so each cycle, this month is an all time low with just 26 days! Which means I either ovulated ridiculously early and we missed our chance or it stuck to 14 days but my LP has dropped to a good 14 days on clomid to 12! Any shorter and I know it is going to affect our chances even more.

I was planning on stress free ttc until the new year but now that my body has decided to throw a spanner in the works I am going to have to start BBT and OPK again :cry:

I am trying to find the positives in this and they are as follows;

1. Good chance I will have finished up by my trans-vag ultrasound on the 20th October
2. Can celebrate DH birthday on the 21st with some romantic bedding
3. I can enjoy my spa that me and a friend planned for the last week of October
4. I can go and buy that big bottle of malibu that I wanted to enjoy whilst off work and not panic about the 2ww trauma
5. I can enjoy London on the 29th without worrying about over-doing it

All in all I guess this isn't too bad of a month NOT to be pregnant :haha:

I guess I am going to have to monitor things and if my LP drops to 11 or below I will have to fess up to the GP that I have been ovulating naturally and ask for something (maybe progesterone :shrug:) to lengthen it. I have a sneaky suspicion I will be told that he can't prescribe anything as he isn't a specialist and I can't be referred for a year but who knows!


----------



## JustKia

Fisher & Wannabeprego - I'm the same, I really couldn't give two hoots about the romance during the fertile window either LOL
There's plenty of time for that before the fertile window, post Ov and of course all the time in the world after there's a baby.
I'll happily take romantic :sex: when I'm old and there's no baby making to be done, but right now I'm 32 and my bio clock keeps poking and prodding to remind me that in baby making years I'm not getting younger :blush:

Jeo - glad all went well
Wannabe - GL hope it's not too painful for you
Feisty - I see you found a Pollyanna moment there :flower: My GP isn't a specialist but he can and does prescribe norethisterone (progesterone) although admittedly when I've had it iot's been to stop prolonged bleeding (even though it doesn't for me) and not to lengthen my LP.


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe - yes good luck for today, but i'm sure you'll be fine. And try not to worry about your OH's reactions, i think men just show it differently and they are just as disappointed as us when AF shows up. 

Jeo - glad it went well. 

FF - sorry the old :witch: got you.. but glad your feeling okay about it, sounds great the things you got lined up in the next couple of weeks, i really must book myself a spa day as well. 
When I mentioned to my GP that I thought my LP was a little short, he dismissed it and didn't seem to think it was a major factor.... so if you do ask and your GP says something different, let me know and i'll bring it up again.

Hope you ladies are having a good friday. x


----------



## Dazed

Sorry the beotch got you Fisher.

Yeah, I don't care about romance anymore either. If I'm really not in the mood I'll just pop my hiney up in the doggy style position because I know it will only take a few minutes to DTD that way!


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry the witch got u ff at least u can enjoy the spa amd malibu etc lol. Good luck wannabe hope it goes ok. Glad everything is ok Jeo.I am the same as u guys i get really annoyed when oh is too tired at my fertile time and i say look it doesn't have to take long just a quickie to get the swimmers where they need to be, which is not very romantic but am passed caring at this stage lol. 3yrs we've been trying and when it's baby making time romance doesn't come into it anymore, there time for that in the rest of the month xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Good news, I got my bloods back and they are nice and high so looks like I ovulated this month! &#58372;
Just got to sit the rest of this 2ww out now!!! 
Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww
FF sorry af came Hun! at least you have an action packed month coming up to take ur mind off things!

xx


----------



## fisher640

So I'll need a few more temps to technically confirm but I think my OPKs at home were right on. I don't know why my blood LH was low but I'm pretty sure I O'd later in the evening of the same day I got my pos OPK. (they looked positive at 7a and 1p that day so I don't know why they said my LH wasn't high enough to ovulate)? 

My temp was up over 98 this morning though and while my CP still seemed open yesterday i noticed my CM decreasing throughout the day. So I'm fairly sure I O'd CD 12-13ish. 

I have to say I forced DH into :sex: CD-11-14 with preseed and softcups so this is perhaps the most optimistic I've been in a while. I just really hope the softcups holding everything in there will be enough of a difference.


----------



## Djibou

fisher640 said:


> I too deal with a DH who continuously manages to piss me off during my fertile window for being 'too tired' for me but not 'too tired' to go have fun without me. I guess they don't realize that during the fertile window we don't care if it's 'good' or 'romantic' after TTC for so long.... there are days we just need the swimmers for the love. THERE I said it... sometimes I don't care! I'm not ashamed. We've been at this for two years for the love of god, after we have a baby we can go back to worrying about romance, right now I'm too focused on my biological clock to care too much :shy:

Haha!! I know what you mean! We came home really late last night, I was exhausted but not him, and it was probably my last fertile day, I told DH flat out "I don't want to have sex, I just want your sperm, so either it's a quickie or you come in a cup!!". :haha: It made him laugh and he chose the sex, big suprise!! 

Feisty, I'm sorry that AF is playing tricks on you. :hugs:

Have a good day everybody! :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The amount of arguments in our house that not being in the mood has caused is unbelievable! :dohh: DH does seem to have improved this month but not too sure how long it will last. Tragically we hardly ever dtd in our none fertile time as neither of us can be arsed, rather sick of :sex: now to be honest :haha:

Fisher glad you got your ovulation sorted hun :thumbup: Can I ask how do you actually use your softcups? I have been considering it but was wondering if there is a brand proven to be more effective, whether it should be inserted straight after :sex: how long to keep it in etc. Thanks chick :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, DH had his SA this morning and he had "performance anxiety" because it was done in the DR's office because we are an hour away from the DR's office so it would of been to difficult to try to do it at home. He said they had porn movies in the room and the wall paper had naked ladies on the walls...LOL...I have never seen wall paper like that before. DH thought it might of come from the 1970's...LOL...:haha: He also said he had a hard time because he could hear nurses walking back and forth and talkings, so it was a struggle, but he was successful. He also got paranoid because he said the ceiling had a tile pushed over and he thought he was being video taped or something, so he got all paranoid that he was being watched....:haha: He abstained for 5 days before the SA, but he didnt feel like he produced that much this time...So now we have to wait for the results and I am hoping he has good :spermy: numbers.....

So I had my HSG dye test after his appointment. I did eat breakfast although I probably should of eaten a little bit more. I took some really strong RX pain meds that I had left over from when I had my gall bladder surgery and an anti-anxiety medication to keep me calm. So I was pretty drowsy, but I could still feel my nervse getting the best of me. I felt when they put this cleaning antiseptic stuff in there a few times, and it was unpleasent but not to bad. Than the real pain came when they pushed the dye in, I felt alot of pressure and like huge heavy cramps coming in long waves. I was crying out in agony, and the DR told me to take deep breathes, which helped a little bit. So when I was crying out in pain the DR would slow down on the dye and than she would push again. So after the procedure I got super dizzy, and got really hot and broke out in a cold sweat, I was seeing stars, felt like I might pass out and I had to ask the nurse to hand me the trash bucket and I threw up in it. They had me sit there for a few minutes and put me in a wheelchair and wheeled me into another room so I could lay down for a few minutes. The nurse brought me a juice box and some crackers to eat. So in conclusion I did not like the HSG, even though it only last a few minutes the pain when they were pushing in the dye was pretty bad, like severe cramps that last really long. DH wasnt allowed to be in the X-ray room because of the radiation. 

The nurse said that it was normal to feel faint after and that I am not the only person that threw up after so that made me feel better. I think the pain, my nerves, the meds I took before the procedure and lack of food made me end up feeling pretty sick. Thank goodness DH was with me, and he sat with me after the procedure in the room after well i got myself together and he drove me home and also drove me to the appointment. I am glad that he was with me. 

So the good news, One of my tubes is open and the dye flowed through and spilled out like it should. But the other tube hardly had any dye running through it, I could sort of see where it started to go through but never made it to the end. So the DR said it may be because the tube spasmed and stopped the dye from going through or of course I know it may be blocked. I also have one medium size lump and than one smaller one below it in my uterus that was able to be seen when my uterus was filled with dye.

So the DR wants me to come back in on Monday afternoon for another test. This one isnt supposed to be as difficult and it uses a Saline solution and a sonogram. It is called a "Saline Sonohysterography." It will give the DR a better look at the bumps in my uterus and I think it may be able to unblock the other tube as well....I am going to research the procedure to get more info on what it shows and I also want to research what the lumps could be on the side of my uterus....

So on the bright side at least I for sure know that one tube is open. The DR did mention me maybe needing surgery to fix whatever the issue is but of course I wont know for sure until she knows what is going on for sure. I also wonder if maybe the dye didnt flow into the one tube because I was freaking out and in pain, so it wasnt letting the dye flow through, where if i was relaxed than maybe it would of went through, that could be what she meant by it possibly spasming??:shrug:

Here is a picture of my HSG scan, and you can see the bumps on the right side of my uterus... I was able to see the dye start to flow through the other side of the tubes that are blocked but it never made it through to the end....:nope: I also was thinking how great it would be if I was pregnant and the bump on the right side of my uterus wall was a baby?? But I highly doubt it, I have no clue what it could be, I am going to do some internet research to see what the heck it could be...:shrug:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/173627A5.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/17369A36.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1736E7C8.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe good luck for today hun :flower:
> 
> Joe Glad it all went okay :hugs:
> 
> Well just to annoy me that little bit more the :witch: has put in an appearance 3 days early! Since coming off of the clomid my LP has been getting shorter by a day or so each cycle, this month is an all time low with just 26 days! Which means I either ovulated ridiculously early and we missed our chance or it stuck to 14 days but my LP has dropped to a good 14 days on clomid to 12! Any shorter and I know it is going to affect our chances even more.
> 
> I was planning on stress free ttc until the new year but now that my body has decided to throw a spanner in the works I am going to have to start BBT and OPK again :cry:
> 
> I am trying to find the positives in this and they are as follows;
> 
> 1. Good chance I will have finished up by my trans-vag ultrasound on the 20th October
> 2. Can celebrate DH birthday on the 21st with some romantic bedding
> 3. I can enjoy my spa that me and a friend planned for the last week of October
> 4. I can go and buy that big bottle of malibu that I wanted to enjoy whilst off work and not panic about the 2ww trauma
> 5. I can enjoy London on the 29th without worrying about over-doing it
> 
> All in all I guess this isn't too bad of a month NOT to be pregnant :haha:
> 
> I guess I am going to have to monitor things and if my LP drops to 11 or below I will have to fess up to the GP that I have been ovulating naturally and ask for something (maybe progesterone :shrug:) to lengthen it. I have a sneaky suspicion I will be told that he can't prescribe anything as he isn't a specialist and I can't be referred for a year but who knows!

@Feisty, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs: :hugs:

I am glad that you are trying to keep a positive outlook for this cycle and that you are focusing on the good things coming up soon. Happy early Birthday to your DH as well!!! https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Happy-Birthday-Animated-35-1MBCJ2GR.gif
I hope you enjoy your trip to London that you have coming up also!!! :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

Morning my lovelies! And a big welcome to OIskiWotsit (sorry I'm on my iPhone and going back to check is a pain!)
2 months is NOT the same as 2 years! Absolutely, definitely, completely, utterly NOT THE SAME! At 2 months you are still greeting each month with excitement, wondering if it will be this month, or one of the next 4, that you succeed! After 2 years you are desperately afraid of it never happening for you and the excitement has evaporated entirely - well, that's how it is/was for me anyway :)
we are all long termers in here, very supportive with a cracking sense of humour - welcome to the club xxx

just been musing about the sex on demand thing - thing is, around Oscillation time (as Mr Urch calls it!) I am always super horny - so extra strumpage is pretty much always welcome.... And tbh even if I'm tired it doesn't take much to get me in the mood.
Me and Mr Urch are pretty well matched in the sex drive department, so it doesn't usually take much to get him interested - on the rare occasion that he isn't really in the mood I just take *cough* matters *cough* into my own hands and *cough splutter* pay them attention *cough* until I get a response! :)
good thing with men is, they can't pretend they're not turned on - the evidence is right before you :lol:

but like the rest of you, these days if I miss a furtile day I don't beat myslef up over it - doesn't make a difference as far as I can see, each month ends with AF anyway!


----------



## Djibou

So true Urchin!!

I'm off to my SIL's wedding :) I'm a bridesmaid, so I have a long day ahead of me, but I know it's gonna be a great one. Except that it's rainy and cold here...

Have a great saturday everyone :coffee:


----------



## urchin

have fun Dij - it's blue skies and sunshine here, I'll send a little your way!

you'll all be delighted to know that we are back to weeing in a bucket this weekend :lol:
I've put the first coat of sealant on the bathroom floor and it's 12 hours before it's dry enough to walk on (or ready for the second coat) 
So at 10 o'clock tonight I will be on my hands and knees again - just hoping I don't need to give it a third coat :(


----------



## Sticky Beans

Urchin you do make me laugh!

I've just been to watch my DH jump out of a plane! I bought him a tandem parachute for his bday back in June but the weather was naff so went today, it's been lovely blue skies all day - I've even caught the sun a bit! In October!!!!

Hope you are all having lovely wkends! I have a crazy night planned tonight - strictly & x factor! I know how to live on the wild side! Lol!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

So now I am obsessing over what the lump could be on the right side of my uterus on my HSG X-ray pics (the triangle black shape is the inside of my uterus and the white bump shape on the right side is what I am talking about) 

Of course the thought has crossed my mind that it could be a baby in there and I started a thread to ask girls if i could see their 5 week scan pics in the First Tri section and for opinions on what they think the bump thing could be in my uterus...I did a pregnancy test this morning, and I got a second line on 2 IC's and a faint line on an Answer test, than after I ate breakfast I almost threw up and was over the toilet dry heaving... 

here is a link to the thread, any thoughts would be appreciated about what the hell is going on with me... 


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-week-scan-pic-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray.html



I also know it could be a fibroid or a long list of other stuff..:wacko::shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Djibou said:


> So true Urchin!!
> 
> I'm off to my SIL's wedding :) I'm a bridesmaid, so I have a long day ahead of me, but I know it's gonna be a great one. Except that it's rainy and cold here...
> 
> Have a great saturday everyone :coffee:

That sounds nice..I hope you have a wonderful time. Congrats to your SIL on her marriage!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Urchin you do make me laugh!
> 
> I've just been to watch my DH jump out of a plane! I bought him a tandem parachute for his bday back in June but the weather was naff so went today, it's been lovely blue skies all day - I've even caught the sun a bit! In October!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having lovely wkends! I have a crazy night planned tonight - strictly & x factor! I know how to live on the wild side! Lol!
> 
> xx

Wow, thats pretty cool that he jumped out of a plane!!!:thumbup: I am to scared to do anything like that.....:blush: 

Have a great afternoon and I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend hun...:thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty I believe it was u who asked about the softcups? I'm on my phone so I can't scroll back... Probably should wait til my 2ww is over to give a real answer :haha: I hid the answer because of TMI if that bothers anyone...


Spoiler
This was the first time and I like them - at least in theory. I ordered them off amazon and they weren't too expensive. I don't think I would ever use them for AF. They are arrived during AF so I thought I'd try just to see how it worked (since its easier to tell if they're leaking if theyre leaking red I figured. It seemed to make my cramps worse and seemed difficult to get in they're kind of held in my suction so when I took it out I sprayed blood all over myself. Def a fail for AF. Much to my surprise after :sex: they slid right in and seemed to vanish! You can look up pictures online but they kind of resemble a diaphragm shape and you pinch it to make it thin and tampon shaped and slide it in while you're laying down after :sex: you kind of point them down so they 'scoop up' whatever is in there' and then they kind of just fit around your cervix so theoretically speaking you've scooped up all the :spermy: and smushed them up onto your cervix. I didn't have any leakage. I looked online about laying down after putting it in like you generally do but couldn't find anything. So it was nice cause I could get up after and pee (wee!) or shower or whatever and just take the :spermy: with you. They can stay in for 12 hours according to the packaging so I just put one in, went about my business, went to sleep, and took it out in the morning. Def not as messy as during AF and there was a little cloudy pool in there each morning... So I can only assume... And sure it 'only takes one' and. You 'don't need to worry about it leaking out. Because the good ones are already headed towards the egg when you get up' .... But listen. We've been trying THAT theory for 2 years --- it's time to get more than one in there in my opinion. So. Stand by. Well see how it worked. But I'll use them again next month I'm sure.

I typed all that on my phone so excuse all the typos


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok, so one of the girls on the other threads asked me to do an OPK and I did just now for the hell of it...and Holy ShIT, it is positive 100%, I am only on CD 11 based on what I thought was my period and I have never ovulated on CD 11, I usually ovulate on CD 14 or 15 and even one time as late as CD 20..But never in the 2 years that I have been tracking my period did I ever ovulate on CD 11....This is nuts...I dont know what the hell to think of it???

Here is the OPK....Any thoughts on what the heck this is girls, Could i be pregnant????

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04180.jpg

The first pic of the OPK was taken immediatly after dipping it into my urine and I looked at it a few minutes later and just as I thought the test line is darker than the control line... Wow, how odd... I even showed DH and he thinks it is weird... I always show him my OPK's to let him know when I am ovulating, so he knows all about it....LOL

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04183.jpg


----------



## urchin

Morning all :) 
sorry wannabe I have no idea! Fingers crossed it means something good though xx

i could never do a parachute jump - I wouldn't be able to push myself out of the plane... Every fibre of my body would be screaming 'don't juuuuuump!' I'd be the pillock still pressed against the side of the plane, as far away from the open bit as possible, when it landed. See, open bit; that's the problem - planes have no business having open bits!

Looks like I have another day ahead with the bucket - just been downstairs and the bathroom floor definitely needs another coat. My plan is to have a bath first ( no way I can go 2 days without one) but not do any splashy splashy . Then give the floor an hour for any moisture to evaporate - and put a final coat on.

Then Im not sure what to do with the rest of my day. I could go up the lotty and dig up my fruit bushes... I came to a sad decision yesterday: I'm going to give up my allotment. 
I'm hoping to be moving house next summer, around 50 miles away, which is much too far to travel to dig up spuds. It doesn't seem to make much sense to do all the hard work putting the lotty to bed for the winter, planting in spring if I am going to move before harvest. And also, my free weekends are going to be spent on the house for the next few months......still, I am very sad about it :(


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe I think you best get busy!!!! My OPK were positive days earlier than expected as well.


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego - just been reading the other thread you posted in here and boy oh boy it sounds like you're going through a real rollercoaster of emotions currently. I would of thought that if the dye test showed a lump (matched with your current + opk's and hpts) then they may have said there and then "er you are still pregnant" - it just doesn't add up and confuses me they didn't suggest this.

Defo take all your HPT's to the appointment tomorrow, thats if you're still going :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, you need a blood test hun.

I have never had a HSG and not sure of the procedure but do they not ask if you could be pregnant? Judging by your false positives last cycle you would be almost 6 weeks along now and I would imagine that they would have been able to see the sac an any ultrasound scan that they did :shrug: You need some answers hun as even low levels of radiation (I presumed that is what a HSG uses) can cause problems this early on. I really hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:

Urchin thank you for the hilarity you peeing in a bucket all weekend has brought me ;) So sorry you are going to have to give up your allotment :( I would love to have one as we have no out door space and I love growing fruit and vegetables but allotments around our area have a 10 year waiting list and a lot of people illegally 'keep' it in the family :shrug: I did have a balcony vege patch last year that was awesome but we got infested with moth caterpillar and there wasn't the room to spray it all down so it all had to go :cry:

Well the spotting lasted Friday and all of yesterday but very minimal, had a bright red patch yesterday night before bed and I thought 'woot this is it!' Nope, it has now buggered off to one splotch this morning and now just spotting again :wacko: was a bit worried as I did a heavy workout at the gym yesterday and I had odd pains in the baby factory vicinity (didn't feel period related) so addmittedly the thought of being pregnant and causing some damage whilst working out did cross my mind. I am getting bloody peed off with this whole odd :witch: saga, this is the second time in the row I haven't had a 'proper' period! Not too sure what could be the cause and my GP is not exactly all that interested in researching my fertility so it seems pointless asking :wacko:

I have my scan this Thursday so I guess if anything glaringly obvious is wrong they will pick it up!

Fisher thank you so much for the soft cup info hun :flower: Defo agree with you about the not just taking one theory ;) I think I will try them this cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for the well wishes and the feed back girls.:hugs:..You are all so wonderful and supportive!!! :flower:

@Urchin, Good luck with the continuing of the bathroom remodel, Hopefully you wont be weeing in your bucket much longer. I am sorry about your garden...

@Fiesty, Sorry that your AF's have been so crazy lately. I hope that they get back to being regular soon. If your regular DR isnt helping you with your concerns could you go see an infertility specialist instead? I know some girls take medications that help them have more regular periods?? Good luck to you hun...:hugs:

I would of been about 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant based on the date of my previous period and when the HSG took place. I was reading stories where the girls had scans done and the DR didnt see anything at all yet, most of them said they couldnt see anything until after they were 6 weeks or more along, so I suspect that if the DR is assuming that I am not pregnant than she would just assume it was something else, I have read many times where the DR's cant tell what is going on in the early days, so who knows....:shrug:

@Tanzibar, thank you for the kind words, I really wish they did do an HCG blood test before the HSG, I know one girl on the thread said it was mandatory that she got one before they would even do the HSG. I am nervous about possible damage that could happen if I am indeed pregnant, and I am also on antibiotics which arent safe for a pregnant women either due to the HSG as a percaution to prevent infection. :wacko: So in a way I am almost hoping I am not pregnant so i wont have to be worrying about potential damage that could of been caused. 

@Fisher, thanks for the suggestion, i have considered that I might be ovulating early, as weird as it would be, it very well couldbe the case.

I did an OPK this morning and it still looks positive and I have been having mega cramping on my lower right side so I am wondering if I am ovulating super early this month?? Maybe the HSG is making me ovulate early, or maybe the antibiotics are affecting my OPK's??? Well if I am ovulating early than I did have :sex: with DH on Friday and Saturday so I would of covered my bases and i think i will have :sex: tonight as well. I should be able to tell if I am ovulating because eventually my OPK's would go to negative if I am... i usually get about 3 days of positive OPK's before they go negative, so i am thinking like tomorrow or Tuesday they should go negative and it would help me figure out what could possibly be going on. 

But, if the OPK's stay positive than something has to be up???

Here is todays OPK, I think it still looks positive....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04195.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree, still positive :shrug:


----------



## mrshanna

@wannabe...when was the most recent pregnancy test? I would recommend one of those as well if you have some ICs floating around!


----------



## Djibou

:spermy:Hi ladies!

The wedding was great, we managed to get some great pictures in between showers (thanks urchin!! :thumbup:). I'm pretty tired because we went to bed so late, but we had a blast :dance:

Feisty, I hope you get some answers soon, and maybe our next :bfp: ?? I sure hope so!

I've had the same experience as you Fisher with the softcups. There is a pharmacy that sells them in the town where I work. They seem to get the job done. It took me a few times to figure out the best timing to put them in.

Spoiler
I have to wait a few minutes after :sex:, because if I do it too soon, the cup doesn't cover my cervix and is useless. If I wait too long I get the usual mess and waste perfectly good :spermy: (sorry TMI, but I would have like to know that ahead of time so maybe it can help someone!!

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## wannabeprego

mrshanna said:


> @wannabe...when was the most recent pregnancy test? I would recommend one of those as well if you have some ICs floating around!

I did a pregnancy test yesterday and posted it in the other thread, I had 2 positive IC's and a faint second line on an Answer brand test, that I have posted in First Tri thread I have going asking about what the X-ray may show on the uterus. I didnt do an HPT today, but I will probably do one just to check on everything in a few days. I will be sure to update you lovely ladies if I do though...:winkwink:



AFM, I have been doing some research to find out if anyone was indeed pregnant and they did an HSG without knowing they were pregnant, and apparently it is possible, even though it is unusual. 

Here is an article i found on it.... Pretty crazy but interesting stuff...:wacko: They discuss 3 different cases where it happened and the outcomes....

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/12/2608.full


----------



## wannabeprego

Djibou said:


> :spermy:Hi ladies!
> 
> The wedding was great, we managed to get some great pictures in between showers (thanks urchin!! :thumbup:). I'm pretty tired because we went to bed so late, but we had a blast :dance:
> 
> Feisty, I hope you get some answers soon, and maybe our next :bfp: ?? I sure hope so!
> 
> I've had the same experience as you Fisher with the softcups. There is a pharmacy that sells them in the town where I work. They seem to get the job done. It took me a few times to figure out the best timing to put them in.
> 
> Spoiler
> I have to wait a few minutes after :sex:, because if I do it too soon, the cup doesn't cover my cervix and is useless. If I wait too long I get the usual mess and waste perfectly good :spermy: (sorry TMI, but I would have like to know that ahead of time so maybe it can help someone!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! xx

I am so glad that you had such a wonderful time!!! I just love weddings!!! Congrats again to the bride and groom!!:thumbup:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Called about my blood test results and OH's SA sample on Friday. We were told they were okay and that the doctor didn't think there was any action needed.

Now we have to wait until 8th November to find out exactly what the figures were and whether or not anything can be done. It sounds awful but I honestly feel like I wish there had been something a problem because at least then we would have an idea of what needed to be done to fix it. Now I feel like we're back in limbo.


----------



## urchin

its all sounding a bit weird wannabe :shrug: mind you, there's so much weirdness attached to this ttc business, we really shouldn't be surprised at it...I mean, here we all sit, discussing our vaginal secretions and our partners' jizz, in public, with people we have never even met
then there's the lying tits, and the late/early/bizarre periods, and goodness knows what else :haha:

FF - I keep getting strange spotty splodgey ones too ... makes me worry that the big M is on her way - not something I want to entertain :(

Glad the wedding went well Dij - and you're welcome for the bright patches :D

Naneth - It is horrid to keep waiting and waiting and still not have a clue what's going on ... I hope they have some ideas soon for you hon :hugs:

And a big ay up to all the rest of the crew *waves to the lovely bunch of ltttcers*

AFM - bathroom floor is finished - just waiting for it to dry (which will be in the wee small hours of the morning) and I have built a flatpack cabinet that will sit under the sink ... and I'm having a very low day. It's 2 years this week since I miscarried and I'm just feeling very sad and hopeless about it all.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Nan, unexplained fertility is the worst :hugs: I know what you mean by wanting to know what is causing it, if you know then you feel like you are in control of being able to fix it :hugs:

Wannabe I have just had a peek at todays tests and I can see a line however it is fainter on the brand test. I really don't want to worry you hun and I know that some of the ladies in first tri have told you that slow rising HCG isn't a bad thing but you would be almost 6 weeks now and your line should be darker. The fact that your tests appear to be a bit lighter then they were before your bleed is sending me alarm bells. I don't want to be mean just stressing to you how urgently I think you need to have your bloods taken. :hugs:

Well almost had a huge row with a close family member over the last two days :gun: We plan to spoil ourselves and take a trip to Japan next year and we will have to put some of it on a credit card (but we have almost paid off our wedding loan so will have an extra £285 a month). The family member is fully aware of our situation and when I told them I felt we deserved it they just half heartedly agreed and then started trying to give us reasons why we shouldn't go :growlmad: I advised I am sick of putting life on hold over ttc when we could be enjoying ourselves and trying to distract ourselves from our fertility issues. This family member then told me that we aren't suffering with infertility as I haven't been tested for it! They have children and have had no issues conceiving but apparently they are experts on it all! So flipping peed off right now!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch huge big :hugs: with massive flowery knobs on to you :hug:

Glad the floor is finished and I really hope this is an implant bleed for you my lovely xxx

Glad the peeing in the bucket is over for now :haha: Well done on another decorating triumph! :dance:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks and massive hugs girls.

It feels so bad to say that I wish there had been a problem, but you're right. It's because then we would know what it was and could plan what needed to be done to fix it. I'm terrified that the doctor will just say 'there's nothing wrong, it'll happen in time' because it's hard to be patient when it feels like time is just ticking away.

Feisty Fidget, that's so insensitive of your family member, how can people think it's alright to say something like that. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am sorry that your family member was so rude and insensitive, :hugs: It is so cruel when people with kids that have never had any problems conceiving pass judgement like that. They have no idea how much what they say can hurt....:nope:

Yesterday when I did my HPT I would of been 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant based on my last period, so I understand what you are saying about my lines being darker by now.. so I don't know what to think of this whole thing, I think I am going to wait and see if my OPK's go negative in a few days, and if they do than I will know that I most likely ovulated super early and I am not pregnant.... I will do an update on here when I find out for sure though...:winkwink:


----------



## JustKia

:hugs: Urch, this is a significant month for me too. Hang in there hun.


----------



## Djibou

Naneth, FX that you get some real answers :hugs:

Urchin, I truly hope that you start feeling better soon. Keep up the good work in your home and hopefully it will keep you busy enough to get you mind of things :hugs: 

Feisty, you know what's best for you, in your life. A trip to Japan sounds amazing and you absolutely deserve it hun! If it makes you feel good to plan it, then it's the right thing to do :thumbup:

Justkia, big hugs to you!

I got a cold at the wedding, taking pictures outside in a short strapless dress!! I'm really hoping that it goes away soon since I have a very busy week at work and can't afford to take time off. :nope:


----------



## urchin

thanks for the hugs and kind words chikkies - sometimes I cope very well with the whole ttc and failing miserably thing, other times I just feel desolate. It's so hard not to be thinking what my baby should be doing by now, and how my life should be :(
I often think, if I knew the ending I could cope with the journey - no matter how rough it is. Or if I knew it doesnt end up where I want it to, I could choose another path and save myself the heartache ... anyone got a spare chrystal ball???
Big hugs Kia- sorry that this month is a toughie for you too xxx



the spotting and splodging was from my last 2 periods FF - am slap in the middle of a half-hearted tww just now ...Japan sounds like a fab idea to me - if you can cover it financially then why not? And why would your relative think they have the right to say what you spend your money on? Do they ask your permission before spending theirs?
As for the not infertile thing - well pffffft! If you can't see, do you need a doctor to tell you that you're blind - or will the evidence in front of you suffice?
It always amazes me how people who are not in the same boat think they can call judement on what is going on for you. I am not black, so I would not presume to 'know' what it feels like to be racially abused. I do not have a disability, so I would never say that I knew how people with disabilities should feel about aspects of their lives. I DO have infertility, and can speak of my experience...don't try and share your wisdom with me, with your 3 young children running round your feet!

Sorry about the cold Dij - hope it doesnt stay troublesome for too long

Today is fist day back at work for me after my week off - and I'm on a late shift, so I won't be home til after 10. Just deciding what to do between now and 1.30 when I have to set off


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies hope ur all ok? Urchin and justkia sorry it is a hard month for you, it is also a hard month for me as it's a year since my last mc. Wannabe i hope you get sum answers soon this must be doing ur head in. I hope this month is a luckyone for all of us xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

This month is too our first anniversary since our loss I think part of me was always scared that I would still be in the same situation, empty womb, deep sadness and no answers as to what is the problem. So I am sending huge :hugs: to us all and hoping that perhaps the fates will look on us kindly, we are out for this month but still plenty of days left for you lovelies :flower: A few months back I was convinced it would happen before Christmas, now I have faced reality and am planning on spending Christmas and New Year in forced good cheer celebrating with friends and family and hopefully avoiding those with bumps like the plague! Alcohol and over-indulgence will be high on my list!

Well the Monthly Monster has quit with all the skulduggery and is finally properly in flow, hopefully this will mean she will soon bugger off!


----------



## wannabeprego

So as you girls know I was worried about what the lump is on my uterus, and I did a few HPT's and had faint positives, so I decided to call my DR and ask her questions about what the mass could be on my uterus and if I could get a blood HCG serum test done to give me some peace of mind and make sure that I am not pregnant. I left a VM earlier with the nurses line and she just called me back a few minutes ago and here is what she said. 

So the DR that did my HSG just called me back and I asked her about what she thought the mass could be on the inside of my uterus and she at first said possibly a fibroid or a polyp, but she wouldnt know for sure until she could get a better look at it with the saline sono test...

So than i told her about what was going on with me ovulating early, and I asked if the HSG could make me ovulate early and she said that no the HSG wouldnt make me ovulate early and that maybe I am just having a shorter cycle this month...

So than as crazy as I thought I would sound I told her about how last month I thought I got positive pregnancy tests before my AF arrived and just disregarded them because I thought I had a regular period and was onto the next cycle and went ahead and scheduled my infertility testing for October, so once I told her about the positive pregnancy tests that I was getting again now, she said that "She wished that I had said something to her sooner about it, because she would of tested for pregnancy before the HSG" ..... so she scheduled a blood HSG serum test and I will either try to get it in this afternoon or hopefully by tomorrow morning at the lastest. So it is possible that it could very well be a baby in my uterus because the DR did not say it was not the case....So the blood work will for sure answer my questions and finally put my mind at ease...it has been driving me bananas worrying about it..

My DH also had his second SA done and the DR gave me the results on the phone today and he had some improvement from his first one, his SA numbers were 6 1/2 million and 65% motility.

He had his first SA done about a year before and he had less than 5 million sperm and only 36% motility so this is a small improvement from the first time so I am happy it is better than before. 

So I can move forward with IUI if I want and do it even with one tube, even though the DR says my chances are low. She prefers IVF with ICSI but will let us do the IUI if we so choose, so some good news with that call.

I will try to update once I get the blood work results back once I can get in and get them done either today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## fisher640

:hugs: Keep us posted Wannabe

Sorry for everyone that is having particularly rough or emotional times right now and a rough month in general :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Blimey wannabeprego - I can't believe they didn't even ask you before the dye test if you might be pregnant, or even if they said routine dictates every women should have use a pregnancy test before going in. I really hope that it is a baby in there and that the dye hasn't effected it one little bit. I can't see any other reason why you're getting strong positives on OPK's and regular + on hpt's. It can only mean one thing right?

Hope you're ok, xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you ladies for all of the kind words and support.....:hugs:

I have the HCG blood serum test scheduled for tomorrow at 12 to find out for sure what is going on. If anything I can at least get some peace of mind and stop going nuts trying to figure out what is going on... I am guessing I will get the blood work results back in a couple of days. I will be sure to update you lovely ladies when i do know the results.


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to send out huge hugs to all of you ladies having a ruff time this month...:hugs: :hugs: I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away, but I can at least be a friend and lend an ear and be supportive. I am so sorry you ladies are going through this and I hope that we can all have a happy ending with a BFP very soon..... LTTC has been kicking my ass too..it hurts like hell, but we are strong girls and we will make it through this.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/00da053th19.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2c6e008eb9ad2ac117edf7ern6.gif


----------



## cooch

It must be something about this month.I have been feeling so low with ttc


----------



## jeoestreich

:hugs:


----------



## fisher640

cooch said:


> It must be something about this month.I have been feeling so low with ttc

That is entirely possible. Perhaps because winter is creeping up on all of us? 

I was feeling very positive last week despite my confusing bloodwork/opk business. But now that I believe I'm 5dpo and in yet another 2ww my PMA seems to have flown out the window. I'm not feeling optimistic anymore, am generally uninterested in symptom spotting, and have just been feeling generally sort of down, even though I have no real reason to since AF is still >1.5 weeks away and I'm not doing anything but waiting :coffee::shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: to everyone! PMA my lovelies, yes this bloody well sucks but because of our struggles we are going to make absolutely flipping amazing parents :dance:

Wannabe I am so sorry you are going through this hun, please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## urchin

I was going to say I'm glad I'm not alone in this - then I realised that implied that I'm glad that all of you lovely laydeez are also feeling like crap... Which obviously I'm not
but
if we all have to have one month where we feel at our lowest, then I'm glad we've got it synchronised - big hugs to us all 

Wannabe - let us know as soon as you have answers ... It amazes me that they didn't insist on a blood test first - you'd think it would be standard procedure when they are about to do something invasive to your womb!

I'm roughly 7DPO (very roughly as I'm not monitoring anything at the minute that doesn't jump out at me) ... Just want to get to the other side of Christmas so we can get started!


----------



## jeoestreich

I should be ovulating here soon or already have. I have some serious cramps at my hips. I took soy for the first time this month and I have read that it can make O cramps really bad. Well, mine are bad. Hopefully this is my month.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I know what you mean Urchin and I completely agree :hugs:

Well I am considering Chasteberry for this cycle to sort out shortening LP and spotting, it is supposed to work on your endocrine system to help everything tick over smoothly. Part of me feels positive about trying new things and the other half just thinks why bother :wacko:

Eagerly awaiting an update wannabe :flower:


----------



## mrshanna

Im trying fertilaid and charting for the first time this month, and reintroduced preseed into the science experiment that is me and DHs sex life. :haha:I like the fertilaid so far. It gives me a LOT of energy. My husband swears I havent shut up in two weeks!!! Apparently it is capable of boosting your dopamine levels, which makes you happier, and I think that is def what it has done for me. Anything to ease the misery of LTTTC is alright with me!

Plus I seem to have ovulated early...like cd13 early. As for whether or not I get pregnant...well I guess we will see in two weeks.:shrug:

Good luck today wannabe!!!:hugs:


----------



## JustKia

As FF said, I understand what you mean, Urchin :hugs:
It's comforting to know that we're not alone in our journey and that we have people going through similar stuff at the tough times - kind of like there's someone there who can at least have some idea of understanding what we're feeling.
But yes, we'd all rather that everyone else didn't have to go through the rough journey too.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Ladies i hope ur all ok? Well i can't seem to get my pma back at the minute i just feel so down and just keep thinking why! the first time i got pregnant i never thought for 1 second that three years down the line i would of been pregnant 5 times and still have no baby. Next month is another hard month for me aswell. :cry: I do feel very lucky to have all you lovely ladies to talk too. To top it of i woke up yesturday with thrush (sorry for tmi) so i feel like it's not going to happen this month either bcos i've had to treat that. Does anybody know if it does affect ttc? xx


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

I'm having a bad few days to, coming to the end of my 2ww, I done a HPT yest, which is unlike me as I normally just wait for AF to arrive it was neg &#58376; it was early to be taking it - AF is due this sat, but I know the results not guna change! So fed up with it all, can't help getting my hopes up every month to get another BFN!! I'm thinking of taking a month out try and get my mind off things, I've got a few things on next month, I've entered a couple of races (running) and got a trip to Newcastle so hopefully that'll take my mind off things a bit.

Big hugs to everyone - I thunk we all need it at the moment!

Wannabe let u's all know as soon as you have some news!

xc


----------



## Tasha16

ur not out yet huni i will keep my fx for you xx


----------



## pinkfee

I think everyone needs a big hug :hugs: this cycle. 

Tasha16 so sorry for all your losses, you really do inspire me as i'm not sure I could be as brave as you. 

Stickybeans - your not out until that old :witch: show her face and no more testing until after as it won't help. 

Wannabe - good luck, i can't wait to hear the results so goodness knows what you must be feeling... i'm keeping everything crossed! x

Sometimes i think you have to feel low, so you can feel positive tomorrow. I don't think anyone can be PMA all the time. Maybe book yourselves a trip away, i'm somewhere in my tww and trying not to obsess. we're off to the peak district this weekend, so thats whats making me feel better! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tasha I am sorry hun :hugs:

We seem to be suffering with mass LTTTC depression in here :hug: Maybe this means we are due a batch of happy :bfp: to help spur us all on!


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> Sometimes i think you have to feel low, so you can feel positive tomorrow. I don't think anyone can be PMA all the time.

You and Feisty seem right. It's a shame we can't all meet up for some drinks, have a good cry, maybe go out dancing, and then all feel fabulous tomorrow...


----------



## Rin731

NTNP 11 months, and I took soy this past cycle.


So a year altogether? 


I know it's not the same as those who have been TTC for years. :hugs:


I also have super irregular cycles (101 days!), so until I go to the Dr about it (haven't yet bc of insurance issues), I can't really do much.


----------



## urchin

we dont have rankings in this club Rin, one year/4 years - we're all long termers quietly (or not so quietly :lol: ) going crazy.
Come in, grab a comfy spot and join one of the friendliest threads on BnB xxx


----------



## OiskyPoisky

Can I share around some hugs for LTTTC depression too:hugs:

Or rather LTTTC bipolar in my case. I am going from being on a major downer:cry: about having to see a fertility specialist to being happy and excited :happydance:that something should finally happen about twenty times a day...I dont know how much more I can take! Roll on the 31st


----------



## Dazed

Hi girls. Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing and give some massive :hugs: Beotch got me this past weekend and since it was my last clomid cycle, I am au-natural from here on out until I get some money.


----------



## Rin731

urchin said:


> we dont have rankings in this club Rin, one year/4 years - we're all long termers quietly (or not so quietly :lol: ) going crazy.
> Come in, grab a comfy spot and join one of the friendliest threads on BnB xxx

Thanks! :hugs:



P.S. Dazed- I like your pic, that's how I feel most of the time. :haha:


----------



## urchin

I sometimes feel like a scribble too :D

yeah - I think we can manage hugs for LTTTC bipolarpeople too OiskyPoisky :D
BTW you've got my favourite screen name - makes me smile when I pronounce it in my head


----------



## Sam_1980

Hello all :)

I hope you dont mind me joining in. I've been reading the posts in the LTTTC section for a while....loiteriing i think its called lol.....i'm 31, my husband is 36, we've been together 12 years and havent used protection for 10 of them...wow it seems unreal now that i've seen it written down...10 years :( (neither of us has kids and i've never been pregnant). Its only recently that i've pulled my head out the sand and decided to go to my doctor. I've always been a believer in what will be will be. However i'm 31 now and not getting any younger, so i cant ignore the fact that something must be seriously wrong any longer. So a little about my situation, i have regular 28 - 32 day periods that last around 5-6 days, my husbands 2 SA have came back normal and i've got the following CD21 pogesterone results for the past 3 months - (i must add i have never ever had a positive opk or BBT spike, so these results confuse me even more) - 

CD 21 - 21 (Aug)
CD21 - 47.8 (Sept)
CD21 - 57.8 (Oct)

And i've just recently got my CD3 results, which has depressed me to my very soul as from what i've read online the FSH levels are not good at all

FSH CD3 - 9.8
LH - 4.7
Prolactin - 262
Estradiol - 1.27
TSH - 1.8

I'm currently waiting on a HSG, been waiting for 7 weeks so hopefully it'll not be much longer. Anyway thank you in advance for reading. I wish to goodness that we all get our darling baby soon, this is beyond cruel x


----------



## Rin731

So I posted this in reply on another thread I was on, but thought it'd be a good intro to my situation. :haha:
----

My Dr as a teen said my period would regulate itself when I got older (I started my period when I was 12, and I had periods bi-monthly, then 3 months apart, and by the time I was 17/18, they were 4 months apart at times :wacko: ). 

I got on birth control when I was 17 ( to regulate, and birth control), then off when I was 20 (side effects), and here I am at 22...and my periods are so irregular still. :cry:

( I had one in Feb 2010 and Sept 2010 due to Plan B and then Birth control pills, but they weren't 'natural', if you know what i mean)

I had a 'natural' one:

11/5/10
1/31/11
6/10/11
9/6/11

and now I haven't gotten a period in October but I'm getting :bfn: s when I test (to be sure). :nope:


I did take soy last cycle (Sept), to see what would happen...and nothing as of yet. :coffee:


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone and welcome to the newbies!!:hi:

Tasha, I'm in the same situation as you. I've heard that thrush it's not supposed to affect TTC, but I don't believe that. First because it hurts like hell to :sex:, and also because it makes CM acidic, when :spermy: need an alkaline environment to survive. Sorry hun, I wish I had a more positive answer for you!

For me it had been a struggle for years, but it was under control since i started TTC. :cry: We only managed to have sex two (painful) times, and neither on ovulation day. I hope it's just a one time thing. The good thing is that I'm pretty relaxed since I don't think this will be our month. 

There's definitely something about october :nope:

:hugs: to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## wannabeprego

A Big Warm Welcome to the newbies, Rin731, Oisky, & Sam....Kick your feet up and get comfy!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you lovely ladies....:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2i8bsdg.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Hi girls. Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing and give some massive :hugs: Beotch got me this past weekend and since it was my last clomid cycle, I am au-natural from here on out until I get some money.

I am so sorry that the evil bitch got you.....:hugs::hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hug-34.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I made it safely to my mom's house up north, 5.5 hour drive, which took more like 6 hours and I had my HCG bloods done before I left for the trip to come up here. I am going to call the DR's office sometime tomorrow afternoon and see if they have got the results back yet... I will be sure to update you girls when I find out the results....:winkwink:

Tomorrow I am going with my mom and sister out to lunch so I think that will be fun. Than later I am going to hang out at my sisters so i can visit with my niece and nephew for a little while, and later on my mom and me are going to go out to get some of my favorite pizza, where I grew up has alot of Italians and has the best pizza that I have ever eaten anywheres so I am always sure to eat some well I am home...:blush: 

Thursday I am going to be driving back home and bringing my mom with me for a visit. She will be staying until Halloween day. We are going to go to the casino since my mom loves that kind of stuff and I want to take her to these really pretty gardens as well.


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe! I can't stand the suspense! You better call and let us know ASAP!


----------



## urchin

Mornink! A night of very strange dreams which involved:
a bfp which was about 15 pink lines on a strip so faint that a CSI type scientist had to photograph the strip under special light
having given my dog away - but not knowing why
being in Africa to raft down the Zambizi in a little rubber dingy, which had waves on it the size of houses (the river, not the dingy!)

wonder what all of that was about?

And very glad I've not given my dog away


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Oh Urch thanks for my morning smile hun ;)
That :bfp: is a representation of your hopes and dreams, the amount of lines signifies the amount of time you have been trying. You have reached a point where you don't think it will happen for you without some serious technical intervention, hence the CSI guy.

I am sure the dog represents comfort and familiarity, you may feel your life is not ticking along it's usual path at the moment and you are stressed/worried about all of this and just need a bit of extra reassurance to put your mind at ease.

The rafting is possibly a continuation of above, you don't feel in control and your tiny raft represents you whilst the humongous waves represent everything that is happening to you at the moment, LTTTC, the house move, decorating, being forced to give up the allotment etc. You feel you are on a journey where you don't know the destination but it is a bloody struggle just to stay afloat!

Gotta love a bit of pop psychology this early in the morning ;)

Well after watching my much loved Mr Fry on QI last night, he mentioned something called the nocebo effect (yep you guessed it the opposite of the placebo effect). This got me thinking and after waking up at the ungodly time of 7am (ungodly for me, especially on the hols) I decided to jump on the laptop to do some research.

https://haveababy.blogspot.com/2011/04/placebo-effect-and-nocebo-effect-how.html

Now firstly please no body hit me or throw sharp objects **ducks behind the pillow** I am not telling you all to think positive and it will happen......okay well maybe to a certain extent I am but *NOT* in a horrid patronising way that those not of the LTTTC crew have a way of telling us.

I personally found the information quite intriguing. When I think back on our ttc journey, the bits that have been the most stress free and laid back are when I believe it will truly happen eventually (not that it will happen THIS cycle, far too stressful and disappointing). I used to think that when I was reguarly exercising I was happier and more content because of the endorphins now I am wondering if it was because I felt I was doing something very positive that would help me achieve that :bfp: :shrug: 

As I am sure some of you can relate I seem to have developed a very thick skin with each passing month and I have now reached the stage where I am negative about everything ttc related, maybe I will have a bash at trying to be positive?

So for all of us feeling very crappy right now I am sending you as many PMA vibes that I can! Each of us may have a different journey full of tears, pain and anguish but the end result will be the same for all of us, a beautiful baby!

Wannabe it sounds like you have some lovely days ahead of you :dance: I can't wait for an update :flower:


----------



## OiskyPoisky

Urchin - Thanks, glad I can put a smile on someone's face:thumbup:

Rin731 - cant imagine what you go through with irregular cycles! One thing Im kinda glad of through this is a regular 24-25 day cycle, although in Sept I had my first 28 dayer those few days I was late were terrible particularly as I was getting very faint positives (had to do some CSI lightwork of my own :haha:) Closest Ive come in 18 months :growlmad:

Djibou - I think your right about acidic CM, after 2 HVS the doctors found an infection and thrush (in my cervix), I didn't even have any symptoms! Any way they said that it could have caused an in-balance in the 'natural flora' (or fauna cant remember) which can make it difficult for the :spermy: to get through. Not sure how long I had it for though...:shrug:

Wannabe - I have been stalking your threads recently :blush: good luck with your results, I hope its good news[-o&lt;


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty - I think there is a lot to be said for positive thinking! and what i've just read on your link is basically what genevieve morton was on about in her book bump and grind. Its a very interesting theory. 

Sadly they don't give you any tips on how to get yourselves into thinking positively when your feeling poo.... but its definitely food for thought. One of the bits from bump and grind that i liked was that she went off to see these 'fertility sisters' who basically told her that she was so stressed about not conceiving that if she was a bunny rabbit she was sending signals to her body that there wasn't enough green grass to feed baby bunnies, so she was effectively stopping herself getting pregnant. 

i've often thought if maybe my body is self sabotaging... as i'm still pretty scared about the whole giving birth thing so i'm wondering if i'm actually stopping myself from getting pregnant so i don't have to go through it!?! 

Anyhoo I've been trying to sort of meditate this month and try to reaffirm to my body that there is plenty of green grass for baby bunnies! 

x


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Mornink! A night of very strange dreams which involved:
> a bfp which was about 15 pink lines on a strip so faint that a CSI type scientist had to photograph the strip under special light
> having given my dog away - but not knowing why
> being in Africa to raft down the Zambizi in a little rubber dingy, which had waves on it the size of houses (the river, not the dingy!)
> 
> wonder what all of that was about?
> 
> And very glad I've not given my dog away

:haha: LOL....Urchin, you got me cracking up laughing first thing this morning.... Thank you for the good laugh hun... The microscope thing is to funny, since all of us ladies have squinted looking at an HPT one time or another......

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lol-6.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lol-7.gif


LOL, I dont even know what this picture below means but I thought it was funny so I wanted to add it....:blush::haha:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/tumblr_lss3wuKMI51qf5uaj.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/LOL-5.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, Great psycho analysis of Urchin's dream....:winkwink: It sounds correct most likely...:winkwink:

Thank you for the link....:flower: I also do think that having a positive relaxed outlook during TTC will help the process along, although we all know it is often easier said than done...

Ugghhh, I slept like crud lastnight, I always have a hard time sleeping when I am in a new place for the first night... Than my Mom had this loud ticking clock, so loud "Tick, Tick, Tick..." :wacko: So I moved it into her bathroom and closed the door.... than my laptop had this bright light on the side erking me..... and my mom's pull out sofa matress is soo springy and uncomfortable, than my mind was going bananas thinking about the dam Blood test results, I am about to call and they make you leave a VM and call you back with the lab results, so I will have to wait most likely.....:wacko:

I have been having some slight naseau, which at first i assumed was from my antibiotics that I had to take with my HSG, but I finished those out on Monday, so I wouldnt think they could be casusing my naseau anymore.....ugghhh.........the susepne is killing me....:wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry you had a poo nights sleep wannabe :hugs: I can't even imagine what you are going through hun it must be so stressful :hugs:

Pink I completely agree with the self sabotage thing, over the last few months I have caught myself a few times thinking that our family unit of just 3 (DH, me and the dog) isn't so bad - Then I get angry at myself for thinking it :wacko: but perhaps my body is sabotaging our efforts trying as it wants to enjoy being a single unit for a bit longer :shrug:

Well just over 24 hours until the ultrasound, I am trying (very badly) to think positive but I still can't help but feel it is a complete waste of time. As long as I don't have to go near the EPU I should be fine, but I have a horrid feeling most of the equipment is there for obvious reasons and the fact that my last horrific visit to the EPU using the same equipment was a year ago is going to possibly make me go to pieces.


----------



## wannabeprego

...duplicate post....deleted...


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, good luck with your ultrasound, I hope that you will be alright hun, and I am so sorry that it brings back bad memories hun...:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

....deleted..error post... Sorry girls...:blush:


----------



## Rin731

OiskyPoisky said:


> Urchin - Thanks, glad I can put a smile on someone's face:thumbup:
> 
> Rin731 - cant imagine what you go through with irregular cycles! One thing Im kinda glad of through this is a regular 24-25 day cycle, although in Sept I had my first 28 dayer those few days I was late were terrible particularly as I was getting very faint positives (had to do some CSI lightwork of my own :haha:) Closest Ive come in 18 months :growlmad:
> 
> Djibou - I think your right about acidic CM, after 2 HVS the doctors found an infection and thrush (in my cervix), I didn't even have any symptoms! Any way they said that it could have caused an in-balance in the 'natural flora' (or fauna cant remember) which can make it difficult for the :spermy: to get through. Not sure how long I had it for though...:shrug:
> 
> Wannabe - I have been stalking your threads recently :blush: good luck with your results, I hope its good news[-o&lt;

Thanks. 

It's driving me mental. :wacko:


----------



## urchin

:thumbup: fantastic cod psychology FF - i love it! (and you're probably not far off the truth either) but Mr Fry is MINE I tell you - all mine! :kiss:

I agree with Pinkfee - I'm not sure how you make yourself feel positive, when you are feeling anything but! It's not like you can pretend to yourself is it?
That said, I think it's probably better for your health to allow yourself to feel how you're feeling - putting a brittle cheery face on it, beating yourself up for not feeling the positiveness that you think you 'ought' to feel, is a good way to eventually crack.

I see allowing myself to feel down from time to time as a good pressure release valve - and as long as you don't slip into a depressed spiral I think it's much healthier (and kinder) to just allow yourself your true feelings :shrug:

wannabe - you must be going nute flower - I hope you get your results soon. Else you're going to go pop!


----------



## BH2010

Hello ladies :) I decided to take a month off from all things TTC just to relax and feel normal again. There's so much to catch up on now! I'm so sorry that so many are feeling down this month. Sending many many :hugs: out to everyone. Everyone here so deserves to get their :bfp: and it just seems totally unfair that we have to fight so hard to get what others get so easily. 

AFM, I'm CD11 right now. I had been taking Vitex for the past 6 months as I have PCOS and need something to force O. This month I tried Soy so we'll see how that works out. My DH has to go for another SA in November and December to check if his low count and morphology was a result of all his hot tub-ing or if he'll need that varicose vein surgery. I'm really hoping it was just the hot tub. Better yet, I'm hoping we get a :bfp: before he even needs to go for another test. Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on Sunday and that should be right around the time I should O. That would be so freaking awesome! Still trying to keep my hopes up that this will happen for us.

Fiesty, hoping all goes well with your ultrasound!


----------



## urchin

ooo did I forget to say welcome to Sam? sorry Sam if I did ...:flower:

and hi to fisher and anyone else I've missed off :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe- You have GOT to be joking. You still haven't heard back from them? This is out of control. I work in a hospital where we run HCGs ALL THE TIME. It takes less than an hour, tell them to get their butts in gear. Immediately. As your friends can't stand the suspense.:gun:


AFM, I am 7dpo today, and had my progesterone checked this morning. My coordinator called me back this afternoon (*5 hours after the blood draw FYI Wannabe!*) and said my progesterone was "grrrrrreat" (That's a quote) She said it was *62* and they want it to be anything over 5 to indicate ovulation 1 week ago:happydance:. So apparently my OPK sticks DO work better than their blood LH levels :rofl:

I just wish it was an indication of pregnancy :blush:

DH & I are :plane: to Florida for a wedding this weekend and will be gone from 10dpo-12dpo and I'm debating as to whether to pack some ICs for the trip or if I should trying and forget about the fact that I'm a POAS addict for the weekend and just wait and see if AF shows up by the time we get back or not :muaha: Most of my LPs are <14days so.... I don't know.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Due to a few false negatives (or chemicals) in the past I always refrain from testing early Fisher. Perhaps the wedding and Florida sunshine could take your mind off of POAS?

Wannabe I am with Fisher on this one, it is taking far too long! xxx


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Due to a few false negatives (or chemicals) in the past I always refrain from testing early Fisher. Perhaps the wedding and Florida sunshine could take your mind off of POAS?
> 
> Wannabe I am with Fisher on this one, it is taking far too long! xxx

Oh man. I rarely make it past 9dpo :shy: -- but again, probably because I've never had a false negative and never had a sniff of a second line despite attempting fancy CSI type lighting. Sometimes seeing :bfn: doesn't bother me, sometimes it sets me in to a :cry: foul foul mood... so you could be right -- I'm torn.


----------



## Djibou

Fisher, I'm with Feisty on this one!! I see the opportunity to not worry about testing as a gift, even if it's just for a few days... but maybe that's just me! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I am glad that you got confirmation that you are ovulating for sure.:happydance:..But I knew that those OPK's couldnt be wrong!!! :thumbup:

I am with the other girls, My vote is that you take a break from testing and just enjoy your weekend, you will be too busy enjoying yourself so that is a distraction from worrying about testing as well. You dont want possible BFN's to take away from enjoying yourself....:winkwink: 

Good luck and baby dust to you hun....:dust: :dust: :dust:

Unfortunatly No, the DR's office never called me back today, I even called them again in the afternoon and left another VM in case they forgot to call me back with the results, but I didnt get any response. So it looks like tomorrow hopefully I should hear something. I doubt if it would take more than 2 days to do my bloods...ugghhhh... :wacko:

@Fisher, that is great that you got your bloods back so fast...my bloods were done at an outside Quest lab and the DR's office has to give me the results.... I am annoyed at how long this is taking though I must admit....:growlmad:


----------



## urchin

My gosh wannabe - this is torture! I'm really hoping they have some news for you this morning.

I'm going to add another no testy vote for the weekend fisher. Just enjoy the wedding without ttc related stress ( but I'm bettig that you ignore us and sneak some wee sticks into your suitcas ) :lol:

morning BH a 1st anniversary pregnancy would be perfect
- let's hope that the universe agrees :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

As predicted scan came back clear. I had a tiny speck of hope that my last two dodgy periods would be explained by a secret pregnancy (ridiculous I know) but obviously this isn't the case and my body is just being a pain in the arse!
The sonographer said that everything looked fine but a full report would be given to my GP next week. People are expecting me to be over-joyed about this good news and although I am relieved nothing major is wrong I am still upset that it is the only diagnostic test I can have until being referred to a FS next year and it hasn't revealed anything.

I pretty much know that we have unexplained fertility and with each unsuccessful month that passes I feel more confident that the Fertility diet may have a chance of working! I hate the thought of such a drastic life change (I am a proper comfort eater) but if it gives me a better hope of a healthy pregnancy then I guess I am willing to make the sacrifice even if it is just a slight increase in our chances.

I know we haven't been trying for very long compared to most of you lovelies and I do apologise for the self indulgent rant but feeling a bit mixed up atm.

Wannabe any news yet hun? xxx


----------



## BH2010

Oh Feisty, I'm sorry your still feeling so down. I so understand how you're feeling about your scan. Its always a relief to know nothing serious is wrong but at the same time, the disappointment that you're no further ahead at knowing how to fix this. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Remember Feisty we don't rank in this group. LTTTC is LTTTC. I feel you a bit - all my tests have been perfect this month so I'm officially unexplained. Which doesn't really make me feel better? Although is there any diagnosis people are pleased to get? Probably just pregnant huh? :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well the Dr's office finally called me back with with the results and........I am not pregnant.....:nope:


But on a more positive note they confirmed I was ovulating for sure through my blood work...:thumbup:

I am doing alright with the news though (had a few moments of sadness today) But in a way I was hoping that I wasnt pregnant because I would of been worried what the HSG would of done to the baby, and plus i was on antibiotics for the HSG which werent safe to be taking when pregnant either... 

At least I have peace of mind now and can move on finally, and right into my 2WW which I apparently am in now...:winkwink:

And I will never ever be using the pink handled IC's with the HCG written in pink on them, apparently they are major pieces of crap and give out tons of false positives..:dohh:. Beware ladies if you use that kind of IC...apparently they suck big time....:growlmad:

Eventually I will have to schedule my Saline Sonohysterography so the DR can get a better look at whatever is in my uterus.... Not sure if I will need it removed surgically or if it is just a harmless lump, but I am sure the DR can give me her opinion on it...


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> As predicted scan came back clear. I had a tiny speck of hope that my last two dodgy periods would be explained by a secret pregnancy (ridiculous I know) but obviously this isn't the case and my body is just being a pain in the arse!
> The sonographer said that everything looked fine but a full report would be given to my GP next week. People are expecting me to be over-joyed about this good news and although I am relieved nothing major is wrong I am still upset that it is the only diagnostic test I can have until being referred to a FS next year and it hasn't revealed anything.
> 
> I pretty much know that we have unexplained fertility and with each unsuccessful month that passes I feel more confident that the Fertility diet may have a chance of working! I hate the thought of such a drastic life change (I am a proper comfort eater) but if it gives me a better hope of a healthy pregnancy then I guess I am willing to make the sacrifice even if it is just a slight increase in our chances.
> 
> I know we haven't been trying for very long compared to most of you lovelies and I do apologise for the self indulgent rant but feeling a bit mixed up atm.
> 
> Wannabe any news yet hun? xxx

@Fiesty, I am glad that the scan showed everything looked normal... but I am sorry that you still dont have any answers about why you arent getting pregnant ...I am sending major and big hugs out to you hun....:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you can get some answers soon hun..

Good luck with the diet!!!:thumbup:I hope you can finally get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear it's not pregnancy news wannabe - but I think you're right: 2 different things not safe for pregnancy, in the early stages of pregnancy, would have had me really worried too....and very reassuring that you're oscillating (as Mr Urch would say!)

FF although it's frustrating, all clear and unexplained is a lot better than some answers I reckon.
While we're being investigated, we all want them to find something wrong -but, we want that something to be easily fixable - like a slight blockage. So when there are no answers, it can be hard to take as mentally what we're comparing it with is something that just needs a minor intervention to sort out.

But the answers aren't always so comfortable: mine was 'no eggs left' which really puts me in no better position than unexplained. The 'treatment' is still IVF only with harder to aquire eggs than my own (which was what they were looking at before I became 'explained')

I guess what I'm trying to say is that 'unexplained' is not as good as 'easy to fix', but still more positive than 'there's a bit of you that's fukd'
And as you say, if there's nothing apparently wrong, then the fertility diet stands a good chance of helping :D xxx

My news this morning is that I've lost 2lbs this week - and seeing as I only started on Monday I'm pretty blummin chuffed!
I'll update my wormy ticker later - it'll only look like 1.5lbs as I rounded down my starting figure when I made it (I thought putting 150.5lbs was a little pedantic!)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin thank you hun :flower: As always you are of course right! Unexplained is far, far better then most fertility diagnosis. Will not be starting the fertility diet until the new year as I need to have one final big binge over christmas :blush: terrible I know!

Wannabe I am so sorry hun but I am with you and Urchin on this one, if you were pregnant you would have been tearing your hair out worrying about what damage could have been done and worse still is that so early on you would have had to wait weeks for any physical or mental abnormalities to be picked up - definitely not a good way to be going through a pregnancy.

We have been nattering away on this thread for just over 8 weeks, for most of us that is two cycles and I have just realised that we are yet to celebrate our first :bfp: Now some people may see that as a really depressing fact but for me it just reinforces how much I adore you lovely ladies! In most threads it is difficult to keep up with people coming and then getting that much craved :bfp: and buggering off again. With you lovelies I feel honoured to know each of your background stories and being able to spur you through this journey which lets face it although is bloody frustrating and upsetting, it's a damn sight more interesting then bog standard ttc journeys!

So to my lovely girls in the LTTTC group I raise a glass and salute you for all just being so blooming awesome! :wine:

BTW I am not anti :bfp: in any way I WANT each of you to get that much lusted after second line but I just feel at home here and like there is no competition or rush to get there!


----------



## Tasha16

pinkfee said:


> I think everyone needs a big hug :hugs: this cycle.
> 
> Tasha16 so sorry for all your losses, you really do inspire me as i'm not sure I could be as brave as you.
> 
> Stickybeans - your not out until that old :witch: show her face and no more testing until after as it won't help.
> 
> Wannabe - good luck, i can't wait to hear the results so goodness knows what you must be feeling... i'm keeping everything crossed! x
> 
> Sometimes i think you have to feel low, so you can feel positive tomorrow. I don't think anyone can be PMA all the time. Maybe book yourselves a trip away, i'm somewhere in my tww and trying not to obsess. we're off to the peak district this weekend, so thats whats making me feel better!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Aww thank you huni i hope you have a great weekend. Thanks Ladies xx


----------



## Tasha16

FF i'm glad your scan was ok i understand how you feel huni it is rubbish that you don't have any answers, i hope you get ur bfp really soon you deserve it x Welcome to all the newbies and am sorry the witch got you dazed xx


----------



## Tasha16

Djibou i hope that was enough for you huni, it's just so annoying isn't it, we only managed to bd 4 times but only once in my fertile window which was cd13 and i got a positive on cd15, i just couldn't do it then as i was far to sore (Sorry tmi) xx Wannabe am sorry your not pregnant but i do agree it's probably better your not with everything xx


----------



## Tasha16

It's a sad day here in S****horpe today, i don't know if any of you have ever read about Jack Marshall a 6 year old boy that has been battling a brain tumour for two years. He's been in the papers and has met Wayne Rooney and some other footballers as he's a massive man united fan. Well it's his funeral today as he passed away last thursday. This little boy touched so many people's hearts all over the world bcos he was such a little fighter and always smiled no matter what he went through.He had 92000 followers on twitter, also his mum has put video's of his on you tube so look him up if you don't about him. I am friends with his cousin and she told me wat a lovely boy he was xx


----------



## pinkfee

wannabe - sorry that your not pregnant, although the girls are right you'd be driving yourself mad with worry if you were. I really hope that everything is okay with whatever the lump is in your uterus and its nothing serious. 

FF- also sorry your not pregnant, i often delude myself with the idea of maybe i'm pregnant cos i've had a slightly odd period! I've also probably tested more times after i've had AF than before :blush: its just another part of the ltttc crazy! :haha:

urchin - well done on the weight loss :happydance:

and i'm raising my glass to toast you lovely ladies right back :drunk: Happy Friday! x


----------



## fisher640

Urch you're a riot!

I make a habit of testing when AF starts actually. I get bad AF cramps and feel guilty taking aleve since that's bad in pregnancy and there SO many people on here who maintain "it seemed like normal AF I had cramps just like AF but it turned out I was pregnant" :-/ so they implant that fear in the back of my mind...


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> It's a sad day here in S****horpe today, i don't know if any of you have ever read about Jack Marshall a 6 year old boy that has been battling a brain tumour for two years. He's been in the papers and has met Wayne Rooney and some other footballers as he's a massive man united fan. Well it's his funeral today as he passed away last thursday. This little boy touched so many people's hearts all over the world bcos he was such a little fighter and always smiled no matter what he went through.He had 92000 followers on twitter, also his mum has put video's of his on you tube so look him up if you don't about him. I am friends with his cousin and she told me wat a lovely boy he was xx

I was writing my post at the same time as you had already posted this, so apologies if my happy friday comment looks a bit callous after your post... i did read about this in the paper today, it is very sad.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha16 said:


> It's a sad day here in S****horpe today, i don't know if any of you have ever read about Jack Marshall a 6 year old boy that has been battling a brain tumour for two years. He's been in the papers and has met Wayne Rooney and some other footballers as he's a massive man united fan. Well it's his funeral today as he passed away last thursday. This little boy touched so many people's hearts all over the world bcos he was such a little fighter and always smiled no matter what he went through.He had 92000 followers on twitter, also his mum has put video's of his on you tube so look him up if you don't about him. I am friends with his cousin and she told me wat a lovely boy he was xx

Poor little mite.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you so much for all of the kind words and support ladies....:flower:

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/have_a_great_weekend.gif


----------



## fisher640

What is this fertility diet of which you speak?

So I'm thinking you all may be right. I may avoid testing this weekend. I think I've decided I'm going to pack 1 test strip incase AF does show up and I feel like I need to take something for cramps so I can take it and not feel guilty about it - but otherwise avoid testing until I get home... provided AF hasn't already shown.

I had a dream last night I was finally pregnant, it was at that stage of the morning where you sort of know your dreaming but the dream is still going on, I can't tell you how badly I did not want to get up to shut my alarm off because I didn't want to fully wake and it to be gone. :sad1:

I tested this morning, 9dpo, (I know, I know), I had finally decided last night I wasn't going to test until after we got home from the trip, but I took my temperature again this morning and it was 99 (it was 98.6 the last two days). Which I wasn't expecting because I still got up at 8a and was still wearing all the same pjs PLUS a major cold front went through and we haven't turned the heat in our house on yet so the temperature in the house is only 58 right now, so I was if anything expecting my BBT to be lower just because it's so freaking cold. At first I tried to excuse it away blaming it on :wine: until I realized I didn't have anything to drink last night. And after I saw that, plus the dream I lost all my resolve and POAS. It was negative of course. This is why someone should confiscate my thermometer after O. I keep saying I'm going to quit checking my temperature because every month my charts look fabulous - and you would think over the last two years I would have realized that it doesn't matter how fabulous your chart looks :witch: will still show up. (Infact that is a minor irksome pet peeve of mine when you post a chart and people go on and on about how great it looks, or look at that implantation dip, or it looks triphasic or blah blah blah and this is TOTALLY the month ---oo I'm a bitter person!) I'm still working very hard to avoid symptom spotting - somewhat because there are none, my bbs are only mildly sore and only intermittently - and somewhat because over the last two years I've had every possible combination of symptoms, or lack of symptoms and all have been for naught. :nope: -- I would actually say that perhaps the best indicator that AF will show up this month for me is exactly how sad and depressed I have been. I've never been a b*tchy PMSer but lordy-lordy I'm a sad, depressed, and self-depreciating one :cry:

I do totally love this group though, I love that everytime I log on you're all updating, and Urch is saying things like "Sorry but there's a part of you that's slightly fukd" or that you're "oscillating" lol and making me laugh, and you're right Feisty this is one of the first groups I've been in where I haven't felt like there is a race I'm falling behind in because everyone else is getting a :bfp:. It's nice to have a thread we can all get to know each other and relax and not always discuss TTC, but have a friendly group who knows exactly how everything feels and what's going on - someplace to vent about random TTC frustrations so your DH doesn't necessarily need to know exactly how mental you've become.

Speaking of mental: remember how I was meeting my friend for lunch the other day? The one who is 18weeks preg? That was making me more cranky than anyone else I know that's preg? (Well lunch went fine and wasn't as sad as I thought it would be) but I think I've finally figured out why her pregnancy bothers me. It's because she's so naive. That she just announced they would start trying on their wedding night and they would have a baby shower by this time next year, (and it's true) that they announced on facebook that she was 7 weeks pregnant and didn't for a moment think there might not be happy ending. That at lunch the other day when I asked her about school and she said "well we're going to have another baby immediately after this one"-- that she just embodies everything that LTTTC has stolen from me. That I'm so aware of everything that can go wrong, how there are no guarantees that a BFP will end with a baby, or that I might ever get one, how you can't plan when you get pregnant, how stupid I would feel if I had announced to all of my friends in March of 2008 when I quit taking my birthcontrol pills that I had thrown away my pills so to plan a baby shower for this time next year -- and that I've been a failure. How LTTTC makes me cringe when a friend makes a public announcement that they're 5 weeks pregnant. I think that's why she bothers me more than most other people, because she is a 100% representation of everything being a LTTTCer has taken from me. :cry:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Thank you so much for all of the kind words and support ladies....:flower:
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

Sorry it wasn't your month wannabe. :hugs: I hope your HSG helps your next cycle. Hopefully all our BFPs are right around the corner. I hope we all get knocked up soon, and I hope we all get knocked up together, cause I'd sure miss everyone if we split up. :kiss:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher I know we all say it to each other all the time but I am seriously sending you a MAHOOSIVE hug :hugs: Naiive lucky ttcers piss me off no end because you can guarenttee that they will get their happy ending and will never have any reason to stop seeing the world of ttc and pregnancy through rose tinted glasses. I am not saying that I want them to live through hell and be horrid and bitter and twisted like me but I am not ashamed to say that I am jealous as hell and as horrid as it sounds I do fantasise about slapping that smug serene looking grin (yes I am well aware that it is almost impossible to look serene and smug at the same time but they bleeding do!) off their face! There I said it 

I am however tempted to fly on over to Florida track you down Fisher and confiscate both your thermometer and tests and throw them both into the sea so you quit tormenting yourself with testing early! Not worth the heartache and stress my lovely :hugs: Oh and I see through your excuse of taking a test incase you need pain relief ;) You could take some seriously heavy stuff and it still wouldn't affect early development BUT I am just as bad as you at making excuses to justify things to myself :hug:

Oh and the fertility diet is basically eating foods free from being processed or containing gluten, dairy, sugar, chemicals or meat. Basically rabbit food prepared from scratch and cooked as little as possible :sick: Now you see why I am waiting until after Christmas ;)

Well it is DH birthday and his cousin has peed me off by writing happy birthday from her, her oh "and very wiggly bump! X x" on his facebook wall :growlmad: Exactly 51 weeks ago we last baba, she knows this, also knows how hard we have been trying since and then writes something like that! Okay, okay I get that it is the elephant in the room that she is just trying to make us feel included and not make us feel like freaks that must avoid all baby talk, references and encounters but it still flipping hurts!


----------



## urchin

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

*I've just had a phone call from the clinic - we have a donor SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
> 
> *I've just had a phone call from the clinic - we have a donor SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG that is such good news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

so exciting!!!


----------



## Dazed

OMG Urchin... that is amazing news!!!


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> *I've just had a phone call from the clinic - we have a donor SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo:
Yay Urch!!!!
:happydance:
(This is an egg donor I assume? right?)


----------



## urchin

yups an egg donor :D

we're not sure at the minute whether we will be starting this month or next. If the donor starts her period on time (this weekend) then we will be good to go in November ... if she is late then it will have to be the December cycle that we start.
This is because of the 4 day christmas closure - I guess they dont want to risk timing things whereby we might need the clinic for transfers over Christmas

the donor coordinator had been trying to get hold of me all day, but my phone didnt have a signal...then she rang my landline but I didn't answer cuz its only ever cold callers ... then as a last hope she rang Kev (who nearly didn't answer because he didnt recognise the number!) She was going to give it another half hour then ring the next couple on the list!
I'm soooooo glad she persevered :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

urchin said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
> 
> *I've just had a phone call from the clinic - we have a donor SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do you mind me asking the reason for you needing a donor? Just curious as I've been having problems conceiving...


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies not been here for a while have been really struggling this month. But I am once again in the 2 week wait so I think it's time to rear my ugly head before the madness and before I start driving myself insane. Still not received my results from my HSG it has now been a month and I have phoned my doctors and my consultants several times and still no joy, I might just go to my doctor and beg for a referral to FS despite not having my results yet, that is the next step anyway whatever the outcome of my results, what do you thing my chances are of this happening?
On a brighter note my SIL gave birth to a baby boy this week so I have had lots of cuddles with him, my heart melted when i saw hubby holding him, he adores him I know he will be a great daddy he really deserves it, I sometimes feel bad that I haven't been able to give him a child yet, but he is very supportive. 
I haven't really had a read through yet so how is everyone? What is the latest news with you all?
Feisty I know what you mean had a serious smug fertility godess encounter the other day, she grinned smugly from ear to ear telling me how she is 43 and her partner is 50 and they had only been together 6 weeks when she fell pregnant, really pisses me off that does.
I don't want anyone to experience the struggle of infertility, the world would be a miserable place but it winds me right up, I have been with my hubby for 6 years and we brought a house got married did everything right and still nothing, How do you get pregnant by accident I just don't know how that happens :) Rant finished for now ;)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Urchin just seen your post that is great news. If I ever have to have IVF and it looks like we might be heading in that direction I would deffo go the egg sharing route I only need 1 or 2 with a bit of luck. Good Luck looks like you might be getting a mega xmas pressie :)


----------



## JustKia

I commented in your journal Urch - I'm so excited for you :happydance:

Back when I was 18 and ignorant of TTC trials and tribulations I figured that one day I'd donate my eggs - after all I had no plans to have children *shakes head*
Obviously it's not something I ever got around to. However, I do revisit that thought every so often now that I've been trying so long for my own (damn when that biological clock kicks in it sure ticks loudly).
I feel guilty about being reluctant to donate until I've had a child of my own, but by gosh I don't 'alf feel guilty about not doing it when I know there are people like Urch desperately waiting for egg donors.
I'm just not sure I'm strong enough to cope with knowing that someone might have a baby from my eggs when I'm still trying and waiting - and that feels mean in some ways.

But I do swear that if I am blessed with a safe pregnancy I am going to get my ass in gear and see about donating. I don't want something for nothing, I'm more than happy to pay it forward - are you listening Mother Nature?


----------



## urchin

Thanks my lovelies - we've been grinning from ear to ear
all evening- I'd been in a bit of a grump with Mr Urch cuz he'd thrown away the leftover pasta sauce from yesterday that I'd been going to have for tea ...
Then the phone call came in and miraculously grump-be-gone shazaaam!

MrsH it's definitely worth a go ... The results can always be forwarded
to the FS at a later date 

FF Think we've all been there with the smugly pregnant - my most hated thing is the ones who moan about every little symptom they get. Yes, I'm sure being sick isn't nice - but there's a big difference between saying how you're feeling and starting up a constant drone the second you get a
BFP.

Ash - I don't mind you asking at all. I have high FSH and low AMH indicating that I have few eggs left in my baskets and the ones I do have are likely hard boiled. Although I'm still ovulating my hormone levels would make me unlikely to respond to the IVF drugs, so it needs to be donor eggs


----------



## ashknowsbest

urchin said:


> Thanks my lovelies - we've been grinning from ear to ear
> all evening- I'd been in a bit of a grump with Mr Urch cuz he'd thrown away the leftover pasta sauce from yesterday that I'd been going to have for tea ...
> Then the phone call came in and miraculously grump-be-gone shazaaam!
> 
> MrsH it's definitely worth a go ... The results can always be forwarded
> to the FS at a later date
> 
> FF Think we've all been there with the smugly pregnant - my most hated thing is the ones who moan about every little symptom they get. Yes, I'm sure being sick isn't nice - but there's a big difference between saying how you're feeling and starting up a constant drone the second you get a
> BFP.
> 
> Ash - I don't mind you asking at all. I have high FSH and low AMH indicating that I have few eggs left in my baskets and the ones I do have are likely hard boiled. Although I'm still ovulating my hormone levels would make me unlikely to respond to the IVF drugs, so it needs to be donor eggs

Thanks for the response! I was just curious because I've been having trouble and I just wanted to see why other woman are getting donated eggs. I'm sorry to hear that's the case for you but having a baby even through donor eggs is still a miracle and is still very special! 

Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, Congrats hun...That is awesome news!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I am sending out big hugs to you hun..... Sorry you are having a ruff time right now with TTC....:hugs::hugs:

I have pretty much given up on symptom spotting myself, I have had every symptom under the sun some months and than other months none at all...There is apparently no rhyme or reason to my monthly symptoms... I also dont think I am going to be one of those women that "just knows" they are pregnant, I am going to have no friggen clue because of how all over the place my symptoms always are....:wacko::wacko:

I also could never get into the tracking the CM stuff, I do know that when I ovulate i get the clear stretchy CM, but other than that the rest of the entire month it is just white clumpy crap.... I cant tell what the hell is going on down below by looking at CM, i have just never been able to make any sense of it...:wacko:

I am trying my hardest to not test early this month in my 2WW, at least I have been busy since my mom has been visiting so I have a pretty good distraction keeping my mom entertained and hanging out with her.... tonight , me, DH and my mom went to the casino, and lost most of our money... my mom was the only one who won like 30 bucks... I am not normally a big gambler but my mom loves it.... we played the slot machines...


----------



## Rin731

Lol, again, I posted something in another thread that I thought would explain my situation. :haha:
---
I went to the hospital in June because I had SEVERE pain Memorial Day & hadn't had a period since January. I waited 2 weeks (stupid, I know, but no insurance at the time), then went in, and they diagnosed me with PID (Pelvic inflammatory disease).

Dr did so without even asking about my long cycles, or anything related to my periods. All he did was bloods to make sure I wasn't preggers and he did a pap (only because I wanted to, he let me decide whether or not to even have a pap).

He poked my stomach in the middle, when I said it hurt, he decided it was PID. (Even though I'm married, PID is usually due to an STD, and I had a clean STD test before I got married, MONTHS before I went to the ER!)

Then in Sept (my next period after June's), I almost went to the hospital because I thought the *supposed* PID was back ( was having bad pains again that didn't feel like the period pains I'd remembered from my teens) , but no, got the next day. I guess SEVERE pain just happens when I get my period.
---
I can't wait to get to a Dr about my periods bc I think the ER dr misdiagnosed me and sent me on my way ASAP bc I had no insurance.


----------



## urchin

Kia - don't beat yourself up over not donating eggs earlier ... they normally recommend that you wait until you have completed your own family before you become a donor. It is an invasive procedure and there's a chance that it can affect your own fertility. Most clinics want you to have had your own children already, so that if the drugs or the procedure mess things up, it won't affect your own family plans. 
So, when you are done yourself, that's the time to think about it :hugs:

Ash, I have no qualms at all about donor eggs (apart from the cost and the wait!) my theory goes like this:
The donor provides the egg which contains half of the DNA my baby will need - this is only the blueprint. Every single cell in my baby's body I will have knitted myself using my own blood, flesh and bone - so this baby will be truly made by me. In the same way that if I built my own house with my own hands using an architect's drawings, I wouldn't feel like it was the architect's house - it would be mine, built by me, with hard work and love x

Usually they recommend egg donors if there is something wrong with your own e.g. genetically, you don't have any, or you don't respond to the drugs that make you produce a lot of your own eggs - which comes with high FSH levels


Well, i did an IC this morning CD27, just to check - and it was lilly white in the second stripe department... so it looks like there's nothing my end to stop us going ahead. Just need my period to start so I can start the countdown to my drugs :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is fantastic! With the fact that this lady persevered in calling you and that you almost didn't pick up I feel confident that it is going to take!!! :dance:

Kia I had selfishly never thought of donating my eggs until I read Urchin's story but I have to say now that this is a truly wonderful idea that I am keen to try once our family is complete. If I can help out another poor woman with fertility issues that has had to go through all the crap that we have then I would feel that this whole LTTTC mess has been worth it! Sad to say that I would never have thought of it before simply because the demand for it is not that well known.

Another day closer to that fertile time and I am hoping my cups arrive today so that I can have a bit of a practice. Not looking forward to it :sick: Although I would have no qualms about inserting it in someone else I am just so squeamish when it comes to doing it to me :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Oh don't worry about it feisty just get up in there ;-) there's no where for it to go but in the right spot  plus - my experience with practicing was less than promising & it went in a billion times easier immediately after BDing. 

AFM you'll all be very pleased to know I'm sitting waiting for DH to be ready for us to leave for the airport (HURRY!!!!) and I have not a pee stick on my person or squirreled away in my luggage. Not one. That's right - bask in my willpower for just a moment...
:rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:dance: well done Fisher, I am proud x


----------



## urchin

Well done fisher - now off you go and have a lovely break - go on now, shoo!:kiss:

Donating is a lovely thing to do FF - when you have had all the children you are going to, ring up your local clinic and offer. I've read this week that the government has upped the amount they are allowed to give donors to around £700 in compensation ... so at least they won't end up out of pocket now


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've always thought about donating my eggs also but who knows ... I can't even get preggo so.... maybe after I have my first I will be donating some!


----------



## pink mum

hi girls,can i join u ppl.hv bn ttc num 1 since oct 2009


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi girls. May I join :) So excited to have found this thread..so close to home :) I'm just taking strain seeing some ladies pop in and get PG after 1 or 2 months of trying. I'm not being nasty but it makes us feel even worse than we already do! This December will be 5 years for hubbi and I TTC with two losses. Life takes different turns and we become different people along our journeys..some good some bad...having u all to talk to now will make my days more bearable :) Sending lots of love and babydust ur way xoxo


----------



## wannabeprego

pink mum said:


> hi girls,can i join u ppl.hv bn ttc num 1 since oct 2009

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/th30-CupWELCOMEGROUPCUP.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

SA JennyPenny said:


> Hi girls. May I join :) So excited to have found this thread..so close to home :) I'm just taking strain seeing some ladies pop in and get PG after 1 or 2 months of trying. I'm not being nasty but it makes us feel even worse than we already do! This December will be 5 years for hubbi and I TTC with two losses. Life takes different turns and we become different people along our journeys..some good some bad...having u all to talk to now will make my days more bearable :) Sending lots of love and babydust ur way xoxo

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcometogroup1.jpg


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations on your fantastic news Urchin!!!

Enjoy your trip Fisher!!!

I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the new lovelies :wave: I know that you will all be very comfortable here! Xxx


----------



## Djibou

Pink Mum and SA JennyPenny, welcome! I'm sure that you will like it here :flower:

Urchin, I am sooooo happy for you!!! That such wonderful news!!! FX and lots of :dust:, I can't wait for you to get your :bfp:

Fisher, I'm very proud! :thumbup: Have a great trip!

And to everyone else, I've been away for a few days but I caught up and I enjoyed reading your posts, I went through every emotion! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

A big welcme to pink mum and JennyPenny ... I know I keep saying it, but it really is lovely in this thread ... please jump straight in, don't worry about being new - if you post here regularly like the rest of us do, you'll be an old hand in no time :D

and if you come less often, that's ok too - it'll just take us longer to get to know each other xx

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone - we're still grinning from ear to ear :D <----- see!


----------



## pink mum

thanx to all of u,i liked this type of warm 
welcome


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all can i join? We've been trying for 20 months, its not been an easy journey and the road ahead could be short or long, who knows! We are desperate for number 1


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Anyone is free to join here!

Urchin :dance: I can't stop beaming for you! xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi all can i join? We've been trying for 20 months, its not been an easy journey and the road ahead could be short or long, who knows! We are desperate for number 1

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2Go.gif


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Thanx for warm welcome ladies! U rock :) 

A quick get to know info on me, I have mild PCOS,don't Ovu alone @ all..so I take Provera to bring on AF...
I'm CD33 at moment,last month was 38 day cycle so assuming this month will be too. My temps have been all over like mad and have just about 6 days ago gone up. So am not sure whether I o'd then or before ..argh! Have one tell tale symptom of sore nipples (sorry for tmi) I usually only get sore boobs before AF shows and nipples r fine... I was a clomid bunny beginning of cycle @ CD3-7. So pretty much have to wobble on til next week til testing or see if the old witch AF shows up! DH and I have BD'd literally every single 2nd night since CD4 til date! Holding my thumbs..

Love and TONS of good loving baby dust coming ur way ladies! Xoxox


----------



## iLoveSweeties

Hi,

I hope no one minds me posting for some advice.

Me and my husband have been TTC for over a year. I recently found out I have PCO although when I went for a second app at the hospital the consultant said my left ovary looked fine and my right not that bad so he thought it may be due to my weight (underweight although I have put on half a stone this year!). My husband has also had a sperm test which was normal but showed antibodies so he needs to do another to see if this was just a one off.

My cycles have ranged from 55-114(!!!) days and I am currently on CD20..

...now today I have noticed pink CM and am wondering what this can be. Unless my body is completely messed up I have never had a cycle this short (I also have no cramps etc), could it be implantation bleeding?!?!

I really want peoples honest opinions as I don't want to get my hopes up.

Many thanks to anyone that can help

iLoveSweeties x


----------



## Sticky Beans

Urchin, Congratulations that's fab news! So happy for you!!!!!!!

Fisher go you! I know how you feel I'm a POAS addict as well! Have a lovely break.

I'm on CD30 today and no sign of AF! Not getting hopes up as the test I took the other day was neg, I'm trying to hold out as long as pos to do one as it really pees me off when you poas then AF arrives the next day! I think I'm getting some period type pains and I've got my usual angry spots i get the week before so guna hang it out! - I hate waiting!

I have my FS appointment on thurs, no idea what the Dr is going to suggest this time? this is my 4th month of Clomid so wonder if he'll keep me on that for another couple of cycles?

I'm feeling much more positive today, had a really shitty week & was feeling quite down what with being in the 2ww......
I've decided to have a halloween party to cheer me up so having that nxt Sat! Doing fancy dress, apple bobbin the whole sheebang!

Hope everyone else is feeling a bit better now, we all seemed to be on a bit of a downer! Sending big hugs out to everyone!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

xx


----------



## urchin

Welcome to the newest newcomers: wannabemummyb, I'm going to have to call you mummyb cuz I call wannabeprego wannabe! Otherwise it's going to get very confusing :D

Sweeties- I'm really sorry I can't be much help. Although I've heard of implantation bleeding (through forums like this one) I don't think I know anyone who has ever had it. I think it's actually fairly uncommon, it's just everyone round here hopes against hope that what they are seeing is anything other than AF. That's not to say it can't be implantation bleeding, but most of us don't actually get it. Welcome to the group though hon, let us know how things progress xxx

jennypenny - good to get to know you a little better and don't for one minute worry about tmi- I don't think there is such a thing in this thread :D

cheers StickyB - I know what you mean about POAS. In fact I'm almost tempted to do one myself today to bring my period on! It's a bit like waiting for a bus; you wait for hours and the second you light a fag, one trundles round the corner :lol: not that I smoke any more, or catch many buses *giggle*
a Halloween party sounds just the thing - we will be carving pumpkins here, but have no plans to party :(

afm today I will be tiling again - I have 5 rows of tiles to do for the short ends of the bath and a splashback for the sink - and there's a bit of a shelf to do as well. That's likely to take me most of the day (I'm not too quick at it yet!)


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hi Ladies, ive been lurking around on and off this forum for a few years. I am 29 (30 in 5wks) and suffer with PCOS (diagnosed 2007). Hubby and I have been together for 12yrs 4mths but only married for 3yrs 4mths.

We started TTC#1 in November 2009 but have no luck so far. :0(

I am overweight and am starting (again!!) my long road to getting healthy and losing this weight so we can get our long awaited :BFP:

Hoping for some friends to help along the way

xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Urchin just call me bex 

Thank you all for your welcomes! I have a week till af is due, feel like we might be out this cycle, don't know why x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hi Ladies, ive been lurking around on and off this forum for a few years. I am 29 (30 in 5wks) and suffer with PCOS (diagnosed 2007). Hubby and I have been together for 12yrs 4mths but only married for 3yrs 4mths.
> 
> We started TTC#1 in November 2009 but have no luck so far. :0(
> 
> I am overweight and am starting (again!!) my long road to getting healthy and losing this weight so we can get our long awaited :BFP:
> 
> Hoping for some friends to help along the way
> 
> xx

Hi hun.

Welcome :) I too am overweight and have PCOS as well as trying for 5 yrs, having had two miscarriages. I struggle very much to lose the weight let alone even have a normal cycle. I am currently on Clomid,pre nat vits and using Preseed. I had a friend of whom was double my size, she got pregnant and had THE most normal pregnancy EVER! Healthy baby boy 3.8kg later. U and I having PCOS makes it so hard already to lose the weight. We try our best, but don't over stress urself about it hun!

Are u taking any meds at the moment?

Look forward to getting to know u better :) xxx


----------



## pink mum

girls i think i m out.just noticed spotting,but no cramps,i m 15dpo,had a dip on 11 n12 dpo,af is due on tuesday


----------



## SA JennyPenny

pink mum said:


> girls i think i m out.just noticed spotting,but no cramps,i m 15dpo,had a dip on 11 n12 dpo,af is due on tuesday

Aww sorry hun! ((Hugs))


----------



## countrylass

I've been a lurker and occasional poster on the ttc board for a while. Have been ttc for close to three years, but we recently took a "break" from the stress of baby making, to focus on our relationship for a while. It has done us the world Of good, and now were back to trying.
Naturally, the first month back ttc'ing, my cycle has "misfired", and right on the day that I should have ovulated, AF arrived. Anovulatory cycle I presume.
So I'm out before I was in! Lol. But gonna start over.. Gonna do this!


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone, it's great to see so many new girls here!

I would like to ask you to think about my grandmother today, she's been hospitalized for the 3rd time this month and is not doing well. I'm sending as much energy as I can her way but I figured that we could use some help to get her through this.

Thanks a lot ladies :hugs:


----------



## cooch

pink mum said:


> girls i think i m out.just noticed spotting,but no cramps,i m 15dpo,had a dip on 11 n12 dpo,af is due on tuesday

I'm 15dpo too. I don't chart temps- I'm on the Napro program. BFN this morning and been cramping on an off for days but not bad enough for pain killers. Have just had (I apologise in advance) very stretchy cm with a bit of brown thru it. I've not had this in 4 months. All the spotting I have been getting recently is pink or tiny bits of red. Just so annoyed my body plays tricks like this. Urgh!!!!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Djibou said:


> Hey everyone, it's great to see so many new girls here!
> 
> I would like to ask you to think about my grandmother today, she's been hospitalized for the 3rd time this month and is not doing well. I'm sending as much energy as I can her way but I figured that we could use some help to get her through this.
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies :hugs:

Lots of love and light coming ur way! Xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

pink mum said:


> girls i think i m out.just noticed spotting,but no cramps,i m 15dpo,had a dip on 11 n12 dpo,af is due on tuesday

I am sending huge hugs your way hun...I am so sorry that the :witch: got you.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink mum

cooch said:


> pink mum said:
> 
> 
> girls i think i m out.just noticed spotting,but no cramps,i m 15dpo,had a dip on 11 n12 dpo,af is due on tuesday
> 
> I'm 15dpo too. I don't chart temps- I'm on the Napro program. BFN this morning and been cramping on an off for days but not bad enough for pain killers. Have just had (I apologise in advance) very stretchy cm with a bit of brown thru it. I've not had this in 4 months. All the spotting I have been getting recently is pink or tiny bits of red. Just so annoyed my body plays tricks like this. Urgh!!!!Click to expand...

i havnt tested yet,i was waiting for the day my af was expected,but hopeless now,hv cm with brown spotting,mild af cramps on n off,willcome to know by tomorrow wether its af or just spotting:cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

Djibou said:


> Hey everyone, it's great to see so many new girls here!
> 
> I would like to ask you to think about my grandmother today, she's been hospitalized for the 3rd time this month and is not doing well. I'm sending as much energy as I can her way but I figured that we could use some help to get her through this.
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies :hugs:

I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother hun....:hugs::hugs: I hope she feels better soon and I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers that her health improves......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink mum

wannbpreggo m so sad,i hv bn ttc since oct 2009,all my friends have babies n some r on the way.but m not,m so upset
:(


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hi Ladies, ive been lurking around on and off this forum for a few years. I am 29 (30 in 5wks) and suffer with PCOS (diagnosed 2007). Hubby and I have been together for 12yrs 4mths but only married for 3yrs 4mths.
> 
> We started TTC#1 in November 2009 but have no luck so far. :0(
> 
> I am overweight and am starting (again!!) my long road to getting healthy and losing this weight so we can get our long awaited :BFP:
> 
> Hoping for some friends to help along the way
> 
> xx

Welcome to the group...good luck and baby dust to you hun....:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/PostFrogsWelcomeGroup.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

countrylass said:


> I've been a lurker and occasional poster on the ttc board for a while. Have been ttc for close to three years, but we recently took a "break" from the stress of baby making, to focus on our relationship for a while. It has done us the world Of good, and now were back to trying.
> Naturally, the first month back ttc'ing, my cycle has "misfired", and right on the day that I should have ovulated, AF arrived. Anovulatory cycle I presume.
> So I'm out before I was in! Lol. But gonna start over.. Gonna do this!

good luck and baby dust to you hun....:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-11.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

pink mum said:


> wannbpreggo m so sad,i hv bn ttc since oct 2009,all my friends have babies n some r on the way.but m not,m so upset
> :(

Awww, hun I am so sorry...:hugs::hugs: I feel your pain, I am 32 now and about 90% of the kids I went to highschool with have already completed their families with their 2, 3 or more kids, or are annoucing births and pregnancies left and right on my Face Book, and here I am struggling just to have number 1, it is painful and not easy, but we have to hang in there and keep trying....I got my fingers crossed that your next cycle will be a lucky one and that you can get your BFP.....:dust: :dust:


----------



## cooch

Hey Pink mum- looks like we're in the same boat af wise. Still its not over until its red!!


----------



## fisher640

Well ladies. I woke up with the beginnings of AF cramps this morning :-/
So I suspect the :witch: will be joining me on vacation by tomorrow. She wasn't invited.


----------



## pink mum

thanx for ur support WANNABPREGGO N COOCH,ya the game is not over yet:),v r in the same boat


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Well ladies. I woke up with the beginnings of AF cramps this morning :-/
> So I suspect the :witch: will be joining me on vacation by tomorrow. She wasn't invited.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs-2.jpg


----------



## pink mum

wannab these images r very beautiful,where did u get them


----------



## urchin

Hey there chikkies :)

I don't know where you get all those welcome piccies from Wannabe - but they're lovely, just what the LTTTC#1 newbies need to welcome them into our lovely group :hugs:

oh bugger Fisher - I don't remember you mentioning that AF was joining you on holiday ... how rude of her to impose :growlmad:

Big welcome to Countrygirl - so sorry to hear you're not even in with a chance this month xx
and also welcome to MrsB - glad you've stopped lurking and have joined in :D

Sending good vibes to your nan Dij - nan's are made of strong stuff and I hope yours gathers hers together and fights whatever it is that's troubling her :hugs:

I've spent a long day tiling again....and by jove I think I've done it! I had bought some plastic edging strip to tidy the edges, but it was just too hideous to use - my artistic sensibilities were affronted by its plasiccy horror. So I'm going to buy some ceramic pencil tiles instead (even though that's a lot more expensive) and edge with those.
There is a small patch still to do, but I need some pipes removing first - no sense in tiling round them and cutting tiles ... I want new pipes for the heated towel rail anyway, the old ones are so battered that I don't think I'll ever get them looking decent.

Hopefully when the man comes next weekend to do the skirting boards, he will be able to do the pipes for me as well ... then I can pop the last few tiles on then grout on sunday.

Still no sign of my period is CD28 today and usually I will have had a couple of days of spotting by now ... IC was lilly white, so it's not because of anything exciting - it's just AF being a sod :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, I get my images from www.photobucket.com I just look them up on there and save the ones i want to use to my album...:flower:

@Urchin, Sorry about the BFN hun....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Hey no need for sorries wannabe - this month it's my period I'm wanting so that I can start IVF meds :D
of course a random spontaneous BFP would always be welcome, but now we
have a donor i've got everything focussed on that.

And - only a day late - AF has arrived this morning. With a whimper not a bang but am sure she'll soon get into full on clawing at my innards mode


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think this may be the only time I ever say this but Yay for the :witch: Urchin :dance: Now you can finally focus on that donor :dance:

Well like Dij I too am having a crappy weekend, had to admit my Nana to hospital yesterday as it looks like she has had a series of TIA (mini strokes) and with a rather nasty UTI that has been raging undiagnosed for ages she has been left appearing like someone suffering with the final stages of Alzheimers :cry: My Nana pretty much brought me up and when my Mum decided she preferred her new family to me it was my Nana that always fought my corner and made sure I had unconditional love and support. My mum is the youngest of nine and despite all of her children it is left to me, a cousin and occasionally just one auntie to make sure she is okay. It is pretty horrid to go from having my normal Nana to how she is at the moment in just over a week :cry:

Sorry for the gloomy post girls just feeling really low and worried at the moment.


----------



## pink mum

stupid witch got me with fullflow


----------



## Sticky Beans

Sorry to hear bout your nans Dij & FF, sending lots of love your way.

Well it's officially back to CD1 for me today! &#58382;
FS appointment Thurs, which I'm actually looking forward to this time as I'm hoping he is going to suggest some miraculous cure for me!

Urchin how long has it actually taken for you to get to where you are since IVF was mentioned? I think it's not going to be that far down the road for me, I've never let myself dwel on it though just kept hoping for my BFP- tbh it scares the crap out of me!

xx


----------



## wantabby

well the :witch: got me Thurs the 18th.. :cry: 
but on the good side of things I ovulated on my own, and had a fairly normal cycle!! :) 

I hope all you ladies have been doing well!! I have been super busy with a visit from my niece.. now I should be able to keep up a little better.. here's to hoping for a November bfp!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin congratulations on the donor i'm really happy for you, Sorry about ur Nanna's djibou and FF i am sendinglots of love and well wishes for them. Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome to all the newbies. Pink it's ok no need to apologise. AFM I am 10dpo and not holding out much hope this month, i am at the doctors this afternoon about all the stomach pains/aches i'm getting all the time also i get so bloated i look about 6 months pregnant by the time i go to bed, i think this could be affecting me getting pregnant xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am so sorry about your Nana and how sick she is....I hope she feels better soon...I am sending major hugs your way and keeping your Nana in my thoughts and prayers that her health improves...:hugs: :hugs:

@Sticky Beans, pink and wantabby, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you ladies...:hugs: :hugs:

@Tasha, I am sorry that you are having problems with your stomach and I hope that you feel better soon... :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am in the 2WW and not feeling very hopeful....:nope: I am feeling kind of down today but I know it is still early and I still have time to get my BFP. Tomorrow me and my mom are going to these really pretty big gardens and will be spending the day there and grabbing some lunch. I am glad she is down during my 2WW so i am distracted and not as obssessed with testing early and all of that, all though I have broke down and tested a few times, I dont have anything definate to report yet..... I need to go get some groceries this afternoon and might go walking with my mom, I need to work out since I havent had a chance to in a few weeks..


----------



## cooch

Witch almost here, I have started spotting but my bloody cycle has now gone from constantly being 26 days to 29, arggg!!!


----------



## Djibou

Thanks everyone for your good words and hugs, it means a lot to me. I'm about to call my grandma, I'll keep you updated.

Feisty, :hugs: to you and your Nana, I sincerely hope that she will get better soon


----------



## OiskyPoisky

cooch said:


> Witch almost here, I have started spotting but my bloody cycle has now gone from constantly being 26 days to 29, arggg!!!

Me too :growlmad:regular 25 day cycle then the last one jumped to 28. Also for the first month I developed a new symptom of leaking boobs, add in a few evaps and I was on :cloud9: for a few days....

From my googling escapades :blush: Im quite sure I will be on the PCOS journey and my FS is well known for putting people on clomid on the first appointment (have friends who are IVF and was put on Clomid even though it was him who had issues). For once I am hoping :witch: will be late! FS appointment on Monday and if AF is on time I will be on CD6, to late to start it that cycle... Im so impatient!!!

I hope your Nan's are doing better, hope they get well soon:hugs:

Urch - excellent news about the donor :happydance:


----------



## pinkfee

Hey everyone I go away for a weekend and so much happens!! firstly had a lovely weekend in the peak district, very beautiful countryside, definitely recommend it for a getaway. 

welcome to all the newbies. :flower:

Dij and FF - sorry to hear about your nans, hope their health improves soon :hugs:

And what is it with today cos the :witch: showed her face with me as well :cry: and I had high hopes for this month aswell! But the reason I am currently feeling excited is that when we arrived home there was a letter from the IVF clinic saying we've got our first appt on 1st Nov!!! :happydance: so that's cheered me up no end on the first day of my period, which quite frankly is usually a sh*t day mood wise!! 

:dust: for all of you currently in your tww and sorry to all the ladies currently with the :witch:


----------



## urchin

FF very sorry to hear your nan is poorly too - on the plus side, if she has a galloping UTI, as soon as they get that cleared up all the confusion symptoms should evaporate xxx:hugs:

Sounds like there's a lot of us with periods - guess we're synchronising :D
I'm still a bit spotty and blobby but think it will be AF-proper by tomorrow...just hope this doesn't push us back to the december cycle (and that donor-laydee is bleeding like a good un!)

Sticky B - it's been just over 2 years since we were recommended to go for IVF ... so not a quick thing. My advice is, if you are thinking of it - get the wheels in motion and then try whatever else you are planning to try, while you are waiting :thumbup:


----------



## cooch

urchin said:


> FF very sorry to hear your nan is poorly too - on the plus side, if she has a galloping UTI, as soon as they get that cleared up all the confusion symptoms should evaporate xxx:hugs:
> 
> Sounds like there's a lot of us with periods - guess we're synchronising :D
> I'm still a bit spotty and blobby but think it will be AF-proper by tomorrow...just hope this doesn't push us back to the december cycle (and that donor-laydee is bleeding like a good un!)
> 
> Sticky B - it's been just over 2 years since we were recommended to go for IVF ... so not a quick thing. My advice is, if you are thinking of it - get the wheels in motion and then try whatever else you are planning to try, while you are waiting :thumbup:

Totally agree urchin- I'm in same boat, spotty today and cramping like hell.

Have my 2nd FS appointment in 2 weeks and they will prob put me on Clomid if lap (which is next week) is fine.Problem is I have paid privately to get meds already and was put on Femara as its better than Clomid but NHS don't do it as it costs a fortune (I should know as I pay for it). Its not helping though (only been on it 3 months) progesterone is lower than it was before.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

Dij I really hope your Nana has a speedy recovery :hugs:

Sorry for all the ones that the :witch: got, she is a evil mare! :growlmad:

Urchin I really hope that you and the donor have your cycles synched and that you don't have to wait for the December cycle BUT if you do it will be a lovely Christmas present ;)

Well Nan has had a full sized stroke caused by a blood clot on the brain, lots of tests and not much information atm. Also managed to have an argument with a family member (the same one that usually upsets me over fertility issues) as I believe she will benefit from a carer in the morning to help with medication etc and they have flat right said no which means Nana is going to end up getting neglected as they claim they will do it and then it won't always get done! Exhausted from all the emotional crap at the moment, think this cycle may be out before I even ovulated :wacko:


----------



## Djibou

Thanks everyone, my grandma has been sort of stable the past few days. She seemed okay on the phone. We don't know when she will get out of the hospital, but it's pretty obvious that she won't be returning to her appartment, which is sad for her, but reassuring for us. On the plus side, my grandpa (other side) seems to be doing okay, he has also been hospitalized twice in the past month. I'm not liking this October to much. :nope:

Tasha, what did the doctor say? From your symptoms, especially paired with thrush, it sounds like systemic candidiasis. Here doctors don't know about it, but it's fairly well known by alternative medicine practitioners. 

Sorry to all of you who got :af:... Urchin you always crack me up (guess we're synchronizing :haha:) I should follow within a few days, depending on how long my luteal phase is this month :wacko:


----------



## Djibou

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks lovelies :flower:
> 
> Dij I really hope your Nana has a speedy recovery :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for all the ones that the :witch: got, she is a evil mare! :growlmad:
> 
> Urchin I really hope that you and the donor have your cycles synched and that you don't have to wait for the December cycle BUT if you do it will be a lovely Christmas present ;)
> 
> Well Nan has had a full sized stroke caused by a blood clot on the brain, lots of tests and not much information atm. Also managed to have an argument with a family member (the same one that usually upsets me over fertility issues) as I believe she will benefit from a carer in the morning to help with medication etc and they have flat right said no which means Nana is going to end up getting neglected as they claim they will do it and then it won't always get done! Exhausted from all the emotional crap at the moment, think this cycle may be out before I even ovulated :wacko:

I'm so sorry hun, it must be emotional enough for you without having to fight with family members. I hope things get better soon and that you will get more information :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Big HUGS* to all of the ladies that the :witch: got.....:hugs: :hugs:

AFM, I am feeling really sad and down about TTC, I was at the grocery store and on the front cover of a magazine was the actress Nia Long nude with her huge baby bump showing.... I didnt even know she was pregnant until I saw that.... It just seems like everywhere I turn someone is pregnant, annoucing they are. I logged onto facebook the other day and there was a birth announcement from a guy I went to highschool with for baby #2..... I just cant escape it even if I try to not focus on it, BAM it is just in my face...sigh...... I dont go on facebook much now adays, sometimes it is just to dam depressing.....:cry:

It is just so hard LTTC... than I feel so sorry for all of you girls on the thread... October is turning out to be a shit month, lots of bad things happening.... ugghhhhhh...:cry:


----------



## urchin

Morning all and so sorry there's so many of us having a bad time

FF sounds like your poor nan is really going through the mill. If you are very worried about her not getting the support she needs, then I would talk to social services.
Explain what your worries are and that you are the person that gives your nan the most support. If they insist that they are taking what the family says on face value, then ask what monitoring system they are putting in place to make sure she is getting the support that your auntie says she is. Xxx

Dij - I hope your nan is out of hospital soon and settles
in her new place quickly. 

It really is a worrying time for the nanas - big up to nans everywhere :D

Wannabe - I know what you mean, the blummin bumps and births are everywhere you look ... I even had a wrong number text
the other day announcing a happy arrival. Just can't get away from them :(

cooch - if the femera isn't working may be no bad thing to switch to chlomid? Maybe you'll respond better to that? Is worth a go, and not worth spending money privately on summat that isn't helping

pinkfee - glad you had a good weekend away, and coming home to an appointment is great ... Not far away either ftw!

OiskyPoisky - fingers crossed for a LATE period for you then! I wanted mine at least on time this month and instead it's uncharacteristically late ... Let's hope yours is more obliging :lol:

AFM today is find-out day ... I'll be ringing the clinic as soon as they open to find out if donor-lady's period behaved, or if it's pushed us back to December!
Hoping for a November start, but won't be devastated by December


----------



## OiskyPoisky

Can anyone tell me what AFM is? :blush:


----------



## JustKia

As For Me (I think)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I hope it means As for Me as that is what I always use it for :haha:

Well this morning started off terrible; I got severely chewed out from a Dental Practice for having to cancel work with them due to my Nana (I got a message to a friend that works there who assured me she would pass it on Monday) They claim that they didn't find out until this morning (friend is claiming she told them the reason I can't come in and that she informed them first thing Monday) They have said they don't care what the circumstances are it is unaaceptable and completely unprofessional :cry: Just had to bite my tongue against the abuse and keep apologising. I stressed that I rang a few times yesterday but it was constantly engaged and they have no answering machine but regardless they just continued with the abuse :growlmad:

Then my pot arrived that I have to dye my dress costume in and it is too bleeding small :growlmad:

And then when I got to the GP he asked to measure my height and in my haste to get my knee high boots off one of the zips separated :cry:

BUT.......... I HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED FOR MY FERTILITY REFERRAL :dance: Obviously my complaining and pointing out that NHS guidelines were not followed last year when the policy stated I was entitled to my referral meant that they have accepted me :dance: I have been put back on clomid for 3 months which seeing as my LP and ovulation seems to be a bit hay-wire at the moment I think this is excellent and I have been assured that I should see my specialist before the 3 months!

I also managed to fix my boots and although the kitchen is now a terrible mess my dress has turned out successful even if I did have to use a tiny pot :haha:

Lots of love to all you wonderful ladies :flower:


----------



## Tasha16

Yeah it is huni. Sorry to everybody the witch keeps getting xx Thanks for asking about the doctors djibou I have been reffered to the gyne at hospital my doctor wants me to have a lap to check for endometriosis, i really hope to god it isn't that, I hope ur gandma and granpa get better soon hun. Same to you FF xx


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck urchin.xx Congratulations on your appointmant pinkfee am really happy for you xx also congrats to u too FF, ignore the supid dentist how insenitive xx


----------



## NellyVille

Hi ladies! Bit late in joining the thread, hope there's still room for a little one :flower:

I'm 31, been TTC since April 2010 and never had one single :bfp: I'm currently waiting to make my ultrasound appointment. Hubby's SA is November 24th and next appointment with consultant is on my bloody birthday - 3 months away :dohh: Still no idea as to whether or not I actually ovulate as all blood tests so far have been inconclusive. 

And that's my little tale of woe. 
:dust: to us all xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome Nelly therels plenty of room. I wish you loads of luck xx


----------



## Tasha16

Djibou i forgot to ask what is systemic condidiasis? X


----------



## cooch

Tasha16 said:


> Yeah it is huni. Sorry to everybody the witch keeps getting xx Thanks for asking about the doctors djibou I have been reffered to the gyne at hospital my doctor wants me to have a lap to check for endometriosis, i really hope to god it isn't that, I hope ur gandma and granpa get better soon hun. Same to you FF xx

What are your symptoms Tasha? I'm going for my lap next Wednesday. Really dreading it but at the same time I'm thinking it may give a clue as to what my body's doing, lol.

AFM, got my latest day21 bloods back and (look at my meds!) progesterone 29.5 is the lowest I have ever had even before the meds, estrogen was a decent enough level though at 774. Very annoying considering I had better levels before the treatment (napro).

I have now been put on progesterone supplements. I'm wondering if there's a link between progesterone only pill and failing to conceive??!


----------



## Tasha16

cooch said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is huni. Sorry to everybody the witch keeps getting xx Thanks for asking about the doctors djibou I have been reffered to the gyne at hospital my doctor wants me to have a lap to check for endometriosis, i really hope to god it isn't that, I hope ur gandma and granpa get better soon hun. Same to you FF xx
> 
> What are your symptoms Tasha? I'm going for my lap next Wednesday. Really dreading it but at the same time I'm thinking it may give a clue as to what my body's doing, lol.
> 
> AFM, got my latest day21 bloods back and (look at my meds!) progesterone 29.5 is the lowest I have ever had even before the meds, estrogen was a decent enough level though at 774. Very annoying considering I had better levels before the treatment (napro).
> 
> I have now been put on progesterone supplements. I'm wondering if there's a link between progesterone only pill and failing to conceive??!Click to expand...

my symptoms are really bad pains all over my lower part of my stomach (like stabbing pains, not that i know what it feels like but you know what i mean lol) really bloated which makes me feel really sick, bellyache and the fact that i haven't got pregnant in a year, which i don't usually have a problem with (before this our problem was keeping a sticky bean). I have had a lap before when i had my ectopic but i am still a little worried about it. Are they doing yours for the same thing endo? Xx xx


----------



## cooch

Its basically the next step with NHS referral, everything else looks normal so they're checking tubes but I'm also on the Napro programme and one of their steps is to make sure the anatomy is normal- so its gets checked.

Some months my pain isn't bad other months I get it in my groin, back and lower abdomen


----------



## pinkfee

Congrats FF on your referral and clomid, thats really good news. :happydance: and like tasha said ignore the dentist, ok it was a miscommunication but for gods sake your paying them! who is the customer here, tell them to sod off! :growlmad:

tasha thanks and i hope your lap goes well and the pains get better or stop altogether

Cooch - Good luck with your lap next week as well.

nellyville - there's always room for a little'un! welcome :flower:


----------



## iLoveSweeties

Hi again,

Thanks for the welcomes and Urchin for replying. I completely agree, one little sign and you think "omg, i might be pregnant".

Sorry everyone is having such a tough time. TTC really is a long and tricky road-it just doesn't seem fair.

I have still been having pink tinged CM since Saturday, not noticing it all the time and literally only noticed it today when I have just been to the loo. Usually my periods just start in full flow and never had this so still unsure what is going on. 

I'll be on CD23 today and i'm moving over the weekend so really want to test beforehand just incase and before I start doing lots of lifting etc. I have no idea if I ovulate/when I would have done. 

Do you think I could test before sometime or it's way too early?

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the newbies! :wave:

Sweeties I would say that if you tested on Friday there is a chance something would show (if you had a textbook CD14 ovulation). I really wouldn't worry about the heavy lifting hun, when we fell with Sprout I was decorating and lugging furniture around it didn't do any harm (we lost sprout a month after the lifting so nothing to do with this).

I seriously wonder about the compassion of some people :growlmad: Before I stopped working as an employee last year I was colleagues with a girl 3 years younger then me. Having trained her when she was aged just 17 we were extremely close and when we first started trying she was one of the only people that knew. We chatted about our issues often and when we lost the baby she was one of the most compassionate. Since leaving my employee status admittedly we have lost touch so when I got a private message from her on facebook earlier I was a little surprised. Apparently she is pregnant early stages with twins, she suffered a bleed last week but has been told everything is well and she is going to be a proud Mother.

She wasn't asking for support over her bleed as she is completely confident in the hospital's advice - she just wanted to share the happy news!

So that evil green monstor has reached it's nasty head as not only is she pregnant but she is a heavy smoker of weed, her fiance is a complete Psycho - always in and out of trouble with the police. She herself has a few criminal cautions for drug possession and suspected supplying. Both her and her boyfriend are diddling the tax system and we once worked out that her and her fiance had illegally obtained 21k in one year on top of their joint earnings! So this upstanding pillar of society gets to have not one but two babies while we don't, so bloody unfair!

To all the newbies I really hope my unfair rant hasn't put anyone off joining our thread. Sometimes we all just need to vent, I am sure I will snap out of it tomorrow but right now I am just feeling rather evil about it. :flower:


----------



## iLoveSweeties

Feisty Fidget said:


> Welcome to all the newbies! :wave:
> 
> Sweeties I would say that if you tested on Friday there is a chance something would show (if you had a textbook CD14 ovulation). I really wouldn't worry about the heavy lifting hun, when we fell with Sprout I was decorating and lugging furniture around it didn't do any harm (we lost sprout a month after the lifting so nothing to do with this).
> 
> I seriously wonder about the compassion of some people :growlmad: Before I stopped working as an employee last year I was colleagues with a girl 3 years younger then me. Having trained her when she was aged just 17 we were extremely close and when we first started trying she was one of the only people that knew. We chatted about our issues often and when we lost the baby she was one of the most compassionate. Since leaving my employee status admittedly we have lost touch so when I got a private message from her on facebook earlier I was a little surprised. Apparently she is pregnant early stages with twins, she suffered a bleed last week but has been told everything is well and she is going to be a proud Mother.
> 
> She wasn't asking for support over her bleed as she is completely confident in the hospital's advice - she just wanted to share the happy news!
> 
> So that evil green monstor has reached it's nasty head as not only is she pregnant but she is a heavy smoker of weed, her fiance is a complete Psycho - always in and out of trouble with the police. She herself has a few criminal cautions for drug possession and suspected supplying. Both her and her boyfriend are diddling the tax system and we once worked out that her and her fiance had illegally obtained 21k in one year on top of their joint earnings! So this upstanding pillar of society gets to have not one but two babies while we don't, so bloody unfair!
> 
> To all the newbies I really hope my unfair rant hasn't put anyone off joining our thread. Sometimes we all just need to vent, I am sure I will snap out of it tomorrow but right now I am just feeling rather evil about it. :flower:

Thanks for the reply.

I will just test Friday incase, if nothing shows I will carry on as normal.

I think we all have our green monster moments! I'm jealous of anyone that's pregnant and want to cry when I hear of someone else that's expecting. It seems so unfair at times.

It will be your time soon x


----------



## Djibou

Tasha, it's when you have too much candida in your body. It can cause a bunch of symptoms, like being bloated after a meal, stomach pains, thrush, fatigue, sugar cravings... it's hard to get rid of but cutting down on wheat, dairy, sugar, alcohol and taking lots of probiotics usually helps. 

Although I don't know about stabbing pains. Hopefully you get a good gynecologist that can figure out how to make you feel better and get you that :bfp: !

Thanks everyone for your support about my family :hugs: My grandma was doing better today, getting up on her own and wanting to read, that's such a relieve :thumbup:

Yay pinkfee, that's great news!

Hi NellyVille :flower:

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad your Nana is doing better Dj :flower:


----------



## JustKia

I'm in need of some serious chart stalking (links in siggie).

Fertility Flower reckons I Ov'ed on CD16 (Oct 13) putting me @ 13 dpo
Fertility Friend reckons I Ov'ed on CD26 (Oct 23) putting me @ 3dpo

Which date do you agree with? Do you think I might have Ov'ed on a different day altogether?
CD16 - A temp dip; A very emotional day; Bitchiness; A zit break out; But also super white (neg) OPKs. (Posts 34 & 36 in my journal show how I was feeling around CD16).

CD26 - I didn't have anything like that but yesterday (2dpo?) I was pretty emotional and ended up in tears but then again I was hungry and had just screwed up making the tomato soup I was going to be eating (I did rescue it in the end) and so I didn't eat anything until gone 2pm in the end.
I'd woke up around 6am, took my temp, gone back to sleep and slept in til gone 10am. So skipped brekkie thinking I'd make the soup and have an early lunch.


----------



## mrshanna

@FF...I am with you on the rant darlin! I work with the public every day and am constantly confronted with women who milk the system and abuse their bodies walking into my store heavily pregnant and buying cigarettes and drinks loaded with caffiene all the while complaining about being pregnant and screaming at the little ones they already have. Makes me stark raving mad! All we want is one bump and future baby to CHERISH!!!


----------



## Dazed

Justkia -I looked at your chart and I have to say it is really confusing! I have a feeling the only way you will beable to tell is when AF arrives. I don't see any, but do you do OPKs?


----------



## wannabeprego

@JustKia, sorry hun, but I dont do charting so I have no clue what I am looking at, but I wish you good luck and am sending you tons of baby dust that you can get your BFP this month!!!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, I have broke down and started testing early, and this month I have a different brand of IC, these ones have the blue handles with HCG written on them in a light blue color, and I got what looks like a BFP this morning, BUT... as you girls know I had problems with the Pink handled IC's with the HCG written on them in the red/pink color last month and it turned out I wasnt pregnant, so I am not excited or anything yet... I am having a hard time believing it.... :wacko: I did 5 IC's and they were all positive so who knows...

Anyways here is a link to the thread if anyone wants to look and tell me what you think??....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-ic-w-fmu-pg-2-bfp-should-not-trust-ic-2.html


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ilove sweeties... I just wanted to welcome you to the group and send you lots of luck and tons of baby dust.....:dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoldStar-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

NellyVille said:


> Hi ladies! Bit late in joining the thread, hope there's still room for a little one :flower:
> 
> I'm 31, been TTC since April 2010 and never had one single :bfp: I'm currently waiting to make my ultrasound appointment. Hubby's SA is November 24th and next appointment with consultant is on my bloody birthday - 3 months away :dohh: Still no idea as to whether or not I actually ovulate as all blood tests so far have been inconclusive.
> 
> And that's my little tale of woe.
> :dust: to us all xxx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-2-1.gif


----------



## fisher640

Justkia -
Your temps are a little all over the place but I don't see anything to
Clearly be O. What happened on the two days of bigger temp spikes? Is there any reason you should throw those two days out? I'd keep going with the OPKs cause it doesn't look like you've had a positive with them yet & your chart doesn't show a clear ovulation pattern. Confusing though.

-- that said I get beautiful charts every single month and the last group I was a part of has long annovulatory looking charts and our B&B group fizzled out because they both got pregnant ages ago and I'm still plodding along.


----------



## JustKia

Dazed said:


> Justkia -I looked at your chart and I have to say it is really confusing! I have a feeling the only way you will beable to tell is when AF arrives. I don't see any, but do you do OPKs?

I do and they've been neg since CD3, around CD10 they were darkest but still no where near the control line - not even slightly.
I've tested at least twice per day, sometime 3 :blush:



fisher640 said:


> Justkia -
> Your temps are a little all over the place but I don't see anything to clearly be O. What happened on the two days of bigger temp spikes? Is there any reason you should throw those two days out? I'd keep going with the OPKs cause it doesn't look like you've had a positive with them yet & your chart doesn't show a clear ovulation pattern. Confusing though.
> 
> -- that said I get beautiful charts every single month and the last group I was a part of has long annovulatory looking charts and our B&B group fizzled out because they both got pregnant ages ago and I'm still plodding along.

Nothing to cause the spikes that I know of - I found it odd that CD16-18 and CD19-21 were almost identical though (0.01C diff). I didn't drink the night before, the room wasn't hotter than usual, no late eating or unusually spicy food (I say "unusually spicy" because I use a lot of herbs and spices all the time), no unusual sleep patterns, I'd got over my cold by then :shrug:

If this was any of the last few years I wouldn't be surprised as my cycles went very irregular but this year they've been lovely and regular - be typical that they'll go all funky again just because I decided to pay more attention and start opk-ing and temping :rolleyes:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Kia I agree with Fisher I can't seem to find ovulation either hun, keep at it :flower:

Well I have used softcups for the first time today (DH surprised me this morning ;) ) and I have to say I am not liking them so far. They have made me feel crampy with a sore lower back pretty much since I popped them in. They must be in right as apart from a bit of initial leakage when inserting (sorry for TMI :blush:) I have been clear all day but they have left me feeling like I have a heavy uncomfortable period :shrug:

Wannabe I really hope this is it for you hun :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun....:flower:

I have the soft cups, but they freak me out because I always get scared they will get stuck up in there.... i wish they had a rope or something to pull them out with, like a tampon does... I know they supposidly cant get lost in there but I always feel huge anxiety when one is in there, and than I scratched myself with my long nails trying to pull the dam thing out... and than I can never tell how far I need to push it back, it feels like it could just go back forever in there... One time i started crying and thinking the dam thing was stuck and was going to get DH to pull it out for me, Than I worry I will somehow block the :spermy: from going where they need to go by putting the dam thing in wrong:wacko:... so long story short I have the soft cups, but dont have the balls to use them....:blush:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww wannabe I think you have pretty much summed up every thought I have had with regards to soft cups :haha:

I may use them in the future but not too sure :shrug: Still cramping even though it's out :wacko:


----------



## mrshanna

wannabeprego said:


> @Fiesty, thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun....:flower:
> 
> I have the soft cups, but they freak me out because I always get scared they will get stuck up in there.... i wish they had a rope or something to pull them out with, like a tampon does... I know they supposidly cant get lost in there but I always feel huge anxiety when one is in there, and than I scratched myself with my long nails trying to pull the dam thing out... and than I can never tell how far I need to push it back, it feels like it could just go back forever in there... One time i started crying and thinking the dam thing was stuck and was going to get DH to pull it out for me, Than I worry I will somehow block the :spermy: from going where they need to go by putting the dam thing in wrong:wacko:... so long story short I have the soft cups, but dont have the balls to use them....:blush:

:haha:That would absolutely be me! Just the thought of putting one of those things in makes me nervous! Your tests look positive to me hun!


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe- again? This is like déjà vu. I do see the line you're referencing - but and this is going to sound weird - but it seems like its too far down the stick? Like too far away from the control line? How many DPO are you?

Regarding soft cups- the fist couple times I put them in they did give me some cramps. Make sure you've got them turned the right way? The second two times I used them after BDing they didn't bother me. Apparently as I work in women's health I have no issue going in after things :rofl: oh well. I'm not pregnant on the first cycle using them with BDing two days before the day of and the day after O do they're not the miracle workers I had hoped for so I wouldn't stress yourselves out about them. 

Alright everyone I have an important semi-TTC related question & survey. I'm in a foul and depressed mood slump and I want everyone to share their tricks for bringing themselves out of TTC related sadness or inspiring a PMA while LTTTC....
Ready? Go!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher.... That is where the line is supposed to be oddly enough... The only reason why I know that is because I dipped one test in soda to see where the line was supposed to be on the tests because I had never used them before..(Soda/Coke flavor will give you a positive test). I did like a total of 5 IC's this morning with FMU and the second line was in the same place on all of the IC's I used.. I know it looks low but i guess that is just how they are made... weird I know...:wacko: And Yes I do feel like it is deja-vu again and I have my doubts with these tests after what happened last month.. I feel like a crazy women and hopefully you girls dont think I am completely off my rocker with what I have been going through lately....:wacko: 

As far as getting out of a slump when I get sad with TTC... the only thing that helps me is to find something to keep me busy, some kind of a distraction... If I just get out of the house for the day, go on a long walk or shopping, i usually feel better... I go speed walking and it is a good stress reliver and i always feel calm after... Sometimes i just talk to DH and have a good cry.. or vent to a close friend...


----------



## urchin

Blummin eck that's 3 pages since I last looked - this thread has
taken on a life of it's own!

Wannabe - I really hope those sticks are telling you the truth this time - though if it were
me I'd not be getting excited til AF was late and FRER confirmed what their cheapy cousins were saying! Please please please universe, don't let us have to add a Lying Sticks verse to the song

I'm afraid I can't help with the charting thing Kia, I was never very good at interpreting my own and gave up after a few months none the wiser

welcome NellyV - never too late to join... All long termers are
welcome to join us. Jump straight in duck x

Fisher - I guess my answer is that I don't do anything to deliberately lift myself out of a negative slump for 3 days. I'm a big believe that one of the reasons that people can end up with major depressions is that they don't allow themselves to FEEL the negative emotions at the time that they are appropriate.
So if things are depressing, I don't put a happy gloss on it I let myself feel the entirely appropriate feeling of depression. That way I believe I am not storing up for myself a whole pile of major depression for the future.

That said, I also don't want to set myself up a negative downward spiral that I can't then get myself out of. Over the years I have developed
a '3 day rule'. When things are depressing, I allow myself to wallow about feeling depressed for 3 days - then I start acting; doing things to change the situation. Hence my house renovation project, and most recently, my two days of really thrashing out baby names - both things that need to be done for us to bring up a baby, so in my mind necessary actions to take on the baby journey.

Not saying this would work for everyone, but it seems to work well for me.
I do extend the 3 day period for major things like when my dad died - but the thought behind it and the process is the same

AFM another day of cramps ahead of me ... And supervisions all day at work - need to tell my boss today about the IVF news!


----------



## pinkfee

Fisher - I agree with Urchin that you should definitely allow yourself to feel sad, if thats what your feeling... but when i'm fed up of being in a grump I usually do something that I love. Like watching Pride and Prejudice or Dirty Dancing, or actually just dancing around the room like a crazy person. I often go out and buy myself something nice whether thats a big fat bit of cheesecake or new shoes. Or find my single girlfriends and go on a night out. Throwing yourself into doing something that will keep you occupied will also help. And just reminding yourself there is life outside of ttc

Also if your particularly brave take a break for one month (this is highly difficult i know as you always think but could it have been that month that would have worked for us) - but if you can don't temp or use OPKs, do have sex around the time of O but don't force it and just do lots of things in that month that you wouldn't normally do. Going out with friends, going to the theatre or cinema and reminding yourself that actually life isn't so bad right now. 

I often go round to my sister who has two kids under the age of 5, and spend an afternoon with them and help put them to bed, where they get ratty and get told off and she's exasperated by the end of it and i get to leave and go home to a relaxed and quiet house where I can watch what I want on TV and have my dinner in peace. Now don't get me wrong I desperately want to have that crazy but it sure does make me feel better to think I can escape and do exactly as I please still! 

Not sure if that would help everyone but its what works for me.


----------



## Dazed

Lately, my way to combat the depression is video games. It allows me to be able to achive something (that doesn't involve hard house labor) and distracts me from everything. I'm not a huge gamer, but if its a kiddie type game I can get into it.


----------



## Djibou

Good morning ladies!

Kia, I'm sorry hun, I looked at your chart and can't seem to make sense of it. :wacko:

Feisty, it's too bad that you had a bad experience with the cups. I've never had cramping with them, but to be fair I've always used them at night, and it takes a lot to wake me up so maybe I've been sleepcramping :winkwink:

Wannabe!! It must be so annoying for you to go through the same thing again! Maybe testing early doesn't work for you... anyways I hope you get good news :thumbup:

Fisher, I don't really have a trick for PMA other than keeping busy with work, my puppies and friends and family. 

AFM, my bbt has been a lot higher than usual from 12 to 14 dpo, but I waited very patiently before testing because a few months ago I had a major spike at 13 dpo and got :af: the next day :cry:

So, this morning I decided to test and I got 2 :bfp: from 2 different brands :happydance: The second lines are not as dark as the control lines, but they are not faint. We don't want to get too excited too early so I'm going to buy a FRER or ClearBlue because I only had cheaper ones, but I'm in a really good mood right now!

I'll keep you updated as soon as I can, have a good day my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

OOHHHH... Getting excited Djibou.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks djibou, cooch and pinkfee xx


----------



## Tasha16

Aww wow congratulations Djibou i really hope this is it for you. Wannabe i really hope this is it for you too and not what happened to you last time xx Afm the witch usually comes between cd24-28 (today being cd28) and i'm still waiting, there is no sign apart for a little cramping, so this morning i did a test and it was negative (surprisingly it didn't upset me as much as usually as i have thought all along i was out this month) so just waiting for her to make an appearance xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Djibou, Congrats on your BFP!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I am sending you tons of sticky baby dust and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky bean and that your lines get nice and dark soon!!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Wannabe - I really hope those sticks are telling you the truth this time - though if it were
> me I'd not be getting excited til AF was late and FRER confirmed what their cheapy cousins were saying! Please please please universe, don't let us have to add a Lying Sticks verse to the song

This is my thoughts exactly hun!!! I totally agree with you...:thumbup: I won't feel confident about the positive IC's until AF is for sure late and I can confirm my BFP on a more reliable store bought test!!! I am hoping and praying this isnt another set of bad IC's or a chemical pregnancy and this will finally be my month.....


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Aww wow congratulations Djibou i really hope this is it for you. Wannabe i really hope this is it for you too and not what happened to you last time xx Afm the witch usually comes between cd24-28 (today being cd28) and i'm still waiting, there is no sign apart for a little cramping, so this morning i did a test and it was negative (surprisingly it didn't upset me as much as usually as i have thought all along i was out this month) so just waiting for her to make an appearance xx


Thank you for the good luck wishes...:flower:

Good luck and baby dust to you hun... I hope that the :witch: stays away and that you get a BFP soon!!!! :dust: :dust: :af::af::af:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/blk50.gif


----------



## pinkfee

Djibou said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> AFM, my bbt has been a lot higher than usual from 12 to 14 dpo, but I waited very patiently before testing because a few months ago I had a major spike at 13 dpo and got :af: the next day :cry:
> 
> So, this morning I decided to test and I got 2 :bfp: from 2 different brands :happydance: The second lines are not as dark as the control lines, but they are not faint. We don't want to get too excited too early so I'm going to buy a FRER or ClearBlue because I only had cheaper ones, but I'm in a really good mood right now!
> 
> I'll keep you updated as soon as I can, have a good day my lovelies :hugs:

Ooo Djibou this is so exciting!!! yes sending lots of sticky :dust: so that BFP stays a BFP and gets only stronger!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NellyVille

Thanks for the welcome ladies!! x


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ooh Dij I hope this is it for you! Keep u's all posted!

Fisher I tend to do A LOT of exercise to keep my mind straight, I run between 10 - 25 miles per week and do 1 or 2 bootcamps a week, it gets you out meeting people, I socialise with my bootcamp mates now and were even having our own Xmas do! It's nice to have normal talk, as most of them dont have kids and were not that close that I'd tell them about my inner workings, so it's nice to exscape LTTTC for awhile! I've also started entering races, this year I done a 1/2 marathon and a 3k swim in the Thames ( not my brightest idea that one!) and have a couple coming up this month too.

I'm on CD2 today, although I was spotting since Sunday I didn't get a full flow til yest so counted that as day 1 - not sure if that's what I'm meant to do?! So I start my clomid again tonight, this will be my 5th month on it, my 4th month on 100mg.

Had my fs appointment today, he gave me a choice, he could refer me for ivf now or I can try another 3 months on clomid then he'll refer me, I've taken the 2nd option - afterall what's another 3 months once you've been trying 3 years hey?! &#58382;

The good news is he said once were refered his patients who don't need doners(which we should be) get quite a quick turn around and we'd be looking at a year max but probably shorter, I was dreading finding out that the waiting list would be something stupid like 5years! Would have to go to st Barts in london as my closest hospital, not complaining there though!

Wannabe fingers crossed again Hun! Hope this one works out better than last month & you get your BFP! We might end up with 2 in our group this month!!!! &#57605;


xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sticky, I am so happy and excited about you getting referred for IVF!!! That is great news!!! :happydance:

I used to go jogging a little over a year ago, but I got out of shape and just do speed walking now, and I gained some weight so it has made running more challenging. I would love to get back into it and hopefully if I can loose some weight I can transition from speed walking back into my jogging again.. But I agree that it is a great stress reliver!!! :winkwink:

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!! :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Djibou said:


> AFM, my bbt has been a lot higher than usual from 12 to 14 dpo, but I waited very patiently before testing because a few months ago I had a major spike at 13 dpo and got :af: the next day :cry:
> 
> So, this morning I decided to test and I got 2 :bfp: from 2 different brands :happydance: The second lines are not as dark as the control lines, but they are not faint. We don't want to get too excited too early so I'm going to buy a FRER or ClearBlue because I only had cheaper ones, but I'm in a really good mood right now!
> 
> I'll keep you updated as soon as I can, have a good day my lovelies :hugs:


:wohoo:
Dji That's GREAT! You started off with the temps and I didn't think you we're going to bust out with a BFP announcement. Holy $hit! That's awesome :kiss:

sticky sticky sticky STICKY :dust: for you!


Thanks for the mopey advice everyone! I guess I'm on day... 6 of my mope-fest. I may drag it out til Saturday, a proper week, when I head back to work. My good friend told me at the pre-wedding dinner we were at that she was pregnant, which is great, but I was blind-sided by the news and I started getting cramps a few hours later and my mood just nose dived and Its been weighing on me all week.

I guess part of the problem is I haven't told many people in real life that we're TTC. It just never seems to be appropriate conversation? I don't know. Anyway at the wedding weekend DH & I were having a talk with another one of my long-time friends from highschool who due to childhood cancer is in the process of adopting a baby and she and her husband are essentially just waiting for the phone call. I guess at some point while she was telling us this DH shot me a look and shook his head 'no' and she saw it so she pulled me aside at the wedding reception to privately ask me what was going on since she noticed. So I told her all about it. Alcohol sure helped me spill my guts. :haha: I got teary as well, she said since she's adopting tons of people when they find out have started confessing their TTC woes to her. It was awfully nice having a real person to talk to though... and I probably should go about telling my other friends that I see frequently. I also haven't brought it up with the two girls I see most often A: because 1 is the one who said she's pregnant now and B: the other 1 has had 5 miscarriages so I feel a little foolish bemoaning the fact I can't get knocked-up when she's been through so much more. 

Anyway thanks girls for being there <3

I bought lots of alcohol last night and decided to manage my sadness through self-medication :thumbup: At least until I go back to work Saturday...


----------



## Djibou

Thank you everyone, you guys are great!! :hugs:

:bfp: confirmed!! I got a dark line this time, I'm so excited!! :wohoo: I coulnd't get anything done at work today, and DH is freaking out about everything that needs to be done in the next few months :wacko:

I'm keeping my FX for a sticky bean, I send you all tons of :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxx


----------



## mrshanna

Djibou said:


> Thank you everyone, you guys are great!! :hugs:
> 
> :bfp: confirmed!! I got a dark line this time, I'm so excited!! :wohoo: I coulnd't get anything done at work today, and DH is freaking out about everything that needs to be done in the next few months :wacko:
> 
> I'm keeping my FX for a sticky bean, I send you all tons of :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxx

Oh Dijbou thats awesome news!!! Congratulations hun!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tell DH dont stress out yet! Just bask in the glow of that BFP for a while!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Djibou said:


> Thank you everyone, you guys are great!! :hugs:
> 
> :bfp: confirmed!! I got a dark line this time, I'm so excited!! :wohoo: I coulnd't get anything done at work today, and DH is freaking out about everything that needs to be done in the next few months :wacko:
> 
> I'm keeping my FX for a sticky bean, I send you all tons of :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxx

WOOO HOOOO!!!! Awesome news hun!!!! Congrats again!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Did you do anything special or different this month to get your BFP??? :winkwink:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Did you do anything special or different this month to get your BFP??? :winkwink:

yes she spent a lot of time speaking in owl. :rofl: Something we will never be able to replicate :sad1:


----------



## JustKia

fisher640 said:


> yes she spent a lot of time speaking in owl.

Twittering? Tweeting?


----------



## fisher640

No owl. Djibou speaks owl. Seriously. 

Isn't that right Djibou & Urch?

(something to do with the translation of a nickname, French, and Urch being her riotous self :haha: that is far too back in this thread for me to quote directly)


----------



## Djibou

:haha: Haha thanks fisher, I was wondering how to explain that one!! I'm gonna miss you so much ladies, I think you might have to kick me out of this thread :blush:

Wannabe, I used the cups for the second month, but I was sore so we only had sex twice, the day of O and 3 days before. I was sure that I was out so I didn't think about it too much, didn't drink my fertility tea, instead I mostly had ginger tea and green tea, which I usually don't drink during the 2WW. I took omega-3/EPA before O. That's all I can think of for now :winkwink:.

mrshanna, that's great advice, I hope DH follows it! 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Dij That is great news hun :dance:

Congratulations on being the thread's first :bfp:! :hugs:

Please don't feel the need to leave just yet! It's always great to have a :bfp: to spur us all on!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Arrrghhhh! Congratulations Dji! FF is right don't go anywhere just yet, so happy for you, I'm sitting at my desk grinning! Hopefully you'll be the 1st of many more BFP's on this thread!!!!

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Arrrghhhh! Congratulations Dji! FF is right don't go anywhere just yet, so happy for you, I'm sitting at my desk grinning! Hopefully you'll be the 1st of many more BFP's on this thread!!!!:happydance:

xx


----------



## urchin

Lol that's me buggered then; I don't speak a word of owl!
:D

huge congratulations Dij! And please don't even think about sodding off .... You're still a LTTTCer, it's just you're now a successful one. So, no handing that badge back - stay and chat to us owlishly xxx

I've got a very long day ahead of me today - I do two hands on shifts a week at work and today I was on an early... But I got here and somehow between me and the senior there has been a rota mix up and we have no PM staff for the late shift - I've already rang the entire team and all relief staff covering 2 other pm shifts today so I know there is absolutely no one else to do it... Which means I gotta stay and do the double shift. 7am to 9.40pm. And, to make things worse I haven't brought any food with me :(

I'd complain to the manager except ..... I AM the manager :lol:


----------



## NellyVille

Maybe this thread is good luck and Dj is the first one to experience it! Congratulations!!


----------



## pinkfee

Djibou said:


> Thank you everyone, you guys are great!! :hugs:
> 
> :bfp: confirmed!! I got a dark line this time, I'm so excited!! :wohoo:
> 
> xxxx

Congratulations Dji thats such good news and hopefully your luck will rub off on us all!! x :happydance:


----------



## Djibou

Alright then, I'll gladly stick around and share some of my luck with you lovely ladies, perhaps teaching you the basics of owl :haha:


----------



## pink mum

congratulations dji,happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Tasha16

A huge congrats Djibou the first of many i hope, how many dpo were you when you got ur bfp? X


----------



## wannabeprego

Good morning girls... Well I retested this morning and check out my IC's on page 6!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html

What do you girls think... ????


----------



## Dazed

I can actually see those lines! I'm terrible at them, but they aren't as much of a squinter!


----------



## wantabby

Djibou said:


> AFM, my bbt has been a lot higher than usual from 12 to 14 dpo, but I waited very patiently before testing because a few months ago I had a major spike at 13 dpo and got :af: the next day :cry:
> 
> So, this morning I decided to test and I got 2 :bfp: from 2 different brands :happydance: The second lines are not as dark as the control lines, but they are not faint. We don't want to get too excited too early so I'm going to buy a FRER or ClearBlue because I only had cheaper ones, but I'm in a really good mood right now!
> 
> I'll keep you updated as soon as I can, have a good day my lovelies :hugs:

Yayyyyyy!!! Congrads!!! I hope you are the first of ALL of us getting our BFP's!!!! :happydance: 

I am currently CD9 && waiting to ovulate... :coffee: GL to all you ladies this month!! 

Wannab ~ Your tests are looking positive!! I hope this is it for you too!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rin731

Dazed said:


> Lately, my way to combat the depression is video games. It allows me to be able to achive something (that doesn't involve hard house labor) and distracts me from everything. I'm not a huge gamer, but if its a kiddie type game I can get into it.

I do that with the Sims 3. It's pretty much free-play, and super fun, because you get to run their lives.

It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Good morning girls... Well I retested this morning and check out my IC's on page 6!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html
> 
> What do you girls think... ????


Wannabe, is your ticker correct? Are you 13dpo? I can see those better than the false positives last month, I think you need to go buy a FRER immediately if not sooner.


----------



## Dazed

Rin731 said:


> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:


WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>


----------



## fisher640

Djibou said:


> Alright then, I'll gladly stick around and share some of my luck with you lovely ladies, perhaps teaching you the basics of owl :haha:

Hey, I'm willing to enroll in Owl 101 if it will help me get knocked up! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh wannabe i do hope so... i've got everything crossed for you [-o&lt;

i've had the day off work to paint the bathroom and like a numpty i burnt my finger on the paint stripper heat gun and it hurts :cry: 

so thats one way to forget about ttc hurt yourself so that all you can think about is the pain!!! :haha:

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## fisher640

Dazed said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...

I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:

It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Lets hope not fisher!


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher640 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
> I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:
> 
> It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha I love TheSims! I played the original one, the 2nd one and now the 3rd. I also prefer when they didn't age buuut I love the getting pregnant with multiples thing you can buy for them! :haha: 

It's a serious addiction.


----------



## Rin731

Dazed said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...

Ohhhhh yes. They "WooHoo" (sex) or "Try for Baby". 

They can also "Public WooHoo", a couple of mine got kicked out of the judges' chambers in town hall for Public Woohoo. :haha:


----------



## Rin731

ashknowsbest said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
> I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:
> 
> It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love TheSims! I played the original one, the 2nd one and now the 3rd. I also prefer when they didn't age buuut I love the getting pregnant with multiples thing you can buy for them! :haha:
> 
> It's a serious addiction.Click to expand...

I played Sims 1, then never played 2, now I have 3, but I don't buy expansion packs, otherwise, I'd go broke! :haha: (And NEVER get anything else done. )


----------



## Dazed

Rin731 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh yes. They "WooHoo" (sex) or "Try for Baby".
> 
> They can also "Public WooHoo", a couple of mine got kicked out of the judges' chambers in town hall for Public Woohoo. :haha:Click to expand...

Who knew that the Sims could be softcore porn?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rin731 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
> I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:
> 
> It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love TheSims! I played the original one, the 2nd one and now the 3rd. I also prefer when they didn't age buuut I love the getting pregnant with multiples thing you can buy for them! :haha:
> 
> It's a serious addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> I played Sims 1, then never played 2, now I have 3, but I don't buy expansion packs, otherwise, I'd go broke! :haha: (And NEVER get anything else done. )Click to expand...

haha I looooove that you guys play the sims as well. People think I'm weird for playing it but it's totally fun! You can create whatever kind of life you always wanted! It's awesome :haha: I always make my sims have lots of babies and a big family!


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls... Well I retested this morning and check out my IC's on page 6!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html
> 
> What do you girls think... ????
> 
> 
> Wannabe, is your ticker correct? Are you 13dpo? I can see those better than the false positives last month, I think you need to go buy a FRER immediately if not sooner.Click to expand...

Thanks hun..:flower: Yes my ticker is right.... I OV'ed super early this month, either on CD 10 or 11, earlier than I ever had before, it has been a weird cycle this month.. I have some other HPT's coming in the mail that I will be testing on soon, but I wont be doing a FRER until after AF is for sure late so that wont be until next week sometime i think... :winkwink: I will be sure to do an update meanwhile if anything develops...

I got really bad cramps today, and i am feeling nervous that AF will crash the party since I am not late yet.... ugghhh... so all I can do is wait and see what happens, time will tell...:wacko:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> I got really bad cramps today, and i am feeling nervous that AF will crash the party since I am not late yet.... ugghhh... so all I can do is wait and see what happens, time will tell...:wacko:

Seriously. Someone needs to confiscate all your pee sticks and keep them locked up til 14 dpo. Then they need to come take mine AND my thermometer. If I waited to POAS until 14dpo I would still be waiting to POAS for the first time ever! :dohh: I'm never late. Clockwork I am. 

Hey! Have any of you heard of this Circle+Bloom  thing? Since I've been obsessing over everything TTC related during my PMS super-funk this month, it's not cheap but I've been thinking about trying it out. It's an audio-meditation-type program you download and listen to... While I'm not overly convinced it would get me knocked up (although I know people swear by acupuncture and this is similar in concept) I'm wondering if it might help me preserve some of my sanity :tease: and make me calmer about the whole business of TTC?

I started researching clomid - cause I'm pretty sure that's our next step after our follow up appointment in November and it doesn't seem to really have impressive results with people who are already ovulating :wacko: :sad1:


----------



## Rin731

ashknowsbest said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
> I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:
> 
> It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love TheSims! I played the original one, the 2nd one and now the 3rd. I also prefer when they didn't age buuut I love the getting pregnant with multiples thing you can buy for them! :haha:
> 
> It's a serious addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> I played Sims 1, then never played 2, now I have 3, but I don't buy expansion packs, otherwise, I'd go broke! :haha: (And NEVER get anything else done. )Click to expand...
> 
> haha I looooove that you guys play the sims as well. People think I'm weird for playing it but it's totally fun! You can create whatever kind of life you always wanted! It's awesome :haha: I always make my sims have lots of babies and a big family!Click to expand...

Yup, I do that too. And you gotta love the money cheat. 

I end up setting my Sims's lifetime goal to be rich. Then when I start the game I give them a bunch of $$ using the cheat, and use the lifetime rewards points to get fertility treatment! :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rin731 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> It's all fun until one of them gets pregnant. :dohh: lol Then I get pulled back into reality.:haha:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! :huh: :shock:I didn't think that Sims did that!? BAD GAME... BAD BAD GAME <wags finger>Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the Sims3 get a little wild and crazy!
> I like building houses in Sims3 more, but I decided I actually prefer the older version Sims2 because they don't age, and I prefer playing with my sims like I used to play with dolls and I felt like Sims3 you had to meet the games agenda too much :blush:
> 
> It's been a few years since I've played, I uninstalled the game when I went back to grad school and haven't put it back on yet... Maybe I will after I graduate in May :winkwink: You're right it could be a GOOD TWW distraction. ayiyi, nevermind, hopefully I don't have to still be sitting through TWWaits when I'm done with grad school. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love TheSims! I played the original one, the 2nd one and now the 3rd. I also prefer when they didn't age buuut I love the getting pregnant with multiples thing you can buy for them! :haha:
> 
> It's a serious addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> I played Sims 1, then never played 2, now I have 3, but I don't buy expansion packs, otherwise, I'd go broke! :haha: (And NEVER get anything else done. )Click to expand...
> 
> haha I looooove that you guys play the sims as well. People think I'm weird for playing it but it's totally fun! You can create whatever kind of life you always wanted! It's awesome :haha: I always make my sims have lots of babies and a big family!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I do that too. And you gotta love the money cheat.
> 
> I end up setting my Sims's lifetime goal to be rich. Then when I start the game I give them a bunch of $$ using the cheat, and use the lifetime rewards points to get fertility treatment! :haha:
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:!!!

That's too funny, I do the same thing. And then with all of the money I move them into a beautiful home near the ocean! Lol.

Ah!! I miss the sims I should play it tonight =D


----------



## Djibou

Thanks ladies :flower:

Tasha, I was at 14 dpo and my bbt had been up for a few days so I decided to test, expecting a :bfn: as usual!

:dust: to you all, I can sense more luck coming your way :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I just signed up for the forums. I'm LTTTC my first. I was married in April, 2010. Went off the pill and started TTC in June 2010 and relatively quickly realized that I wasn't have a period. Since then I've switched OB's (my previous OB was... um... horrible), started taking Prometrium to kick start my period, started Metformin, lost 33 pounds (yay me!), and only recently have shown any positive signs of improvement.

Whew! I think I crammed too much into that sentence! lol I still have not had a natural period since June of 2010, but I did have a very positive sign a couple of weeks ago when I started spotting for a day and a 1/2 on my own. I just saw my OB today, and with the progress I've made, she wanted me to stick with the Prometrium/Metformin combo for 4 more months because she has a feeling that I'll start my periods naturally within that time. If I don't, then she'll put me on Clomid.

Hmmm... I missed out on an important detail! In August I was diagnosed with PCOS. I'm pretty sure that I've had it all my life (never a regular period in my life, started menstruating later then typical, weight gain at the time I should have started menstruating, and so many other signs).

I stumbled across this forum and had to join!


----------



## urchin

Welcome Dodger! You've certainly stumbled on the right forum - b&b is the place to be :D and our little thread is fab xxx

I play the Sims on facebook - does that count? :lol: there seems to be a lot less to do than you're all describing though ... Woohoo but no babies and no moving to the ocean - but it does keep me entertained :D

got home from my mammoth 15 hr shift last night and collapsed! (not literally, don't worry) cuz I was only meant to be doing the AM shift I hadn't taken any food with me so I was starving when I got home. Lovely Mr Urch had gone to sai sburys for me and popped a pizza in that was ready as I walked through the door - hurrah for Mr Urch!

Today we have a busy day: have to go up the allotment this morning and dig up the fruit bushes .. Then this afto he will strip wallpaper while I do the pencil strip tiles

whatever happened to relaxing at the weekend???


----------



## Djibou

Welcome dodger :hi:

Urchin I don't know how you did it, I would never have the energy to work double shifts!! 

I'm off to see my mom and grandma :) She is still at the hospital, it's been 11 days, she feels better but she's been running a fever and the doctors can't figure out why. I'm happy to finally be able to spend time with her!

I got soooo mad at DH last night, :gun: we had agreed to only tell very close friends and family and he told a few too many, including an aunt that he doesn't even like because she lives near his nana's place!! Since he has 16 aunts and uncles and 30ish cousins, I calculated that by next week a hundred people would know, and if something went wrong a hundred people would talk to me about it at Christmas... I was so peaceful and happy before then and that got me all worried and mad :growlmad:

But we made up this morning and he made some phone calls to tell them to keep it to themselves for a few months. He didn't know the stats about sticky beans, he gets it now.

Sorry for the rant! Have a great weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Djibou I would feel the same way. I see miscarriages at work on a daily basis and I just know DH will blab.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Looove the Sims as well girls! Such an addictive game! I wouldn't play without cheats lol...or all my sims would be utter hobos! Something to keep our minds busy! Xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies how are we all doing, any news?? F'x for lots of July/August babies being born next year. AFM I contacted my Dr (as my HSG results are taking sooo Long be 6 weeks on Tuesday, Got the feeling it might be bad news) Anyway I did ask if he could refer me in the meantime and it was an outright no, so guess it will be more waiting for us that's all we have done the last year took 6 months from seeing the consultant to get my HSG done and now the results are taking forever, But then we have only been TTC for 3 years it's not that long compared to some people.
I had a lovely day today went to see my SIL and spent a long time cuddling my 10 day old nephew, me and my SIL cut his finger nails and they were so tiny I made her keep one to remind her how tiny it is, I just cannot wait to be a mum now it's all good practice. I thought I would be so jealous when he arrived because I was when she was PG but you know when he was born all I felt was love I was so relieved.
I love the SIMS too spent a lot of my early twenties playing the Sims, I used to like making my lady give her man a BJ in the hot tub, was so funny when the man would push her head in the water lol But that was a very long time ago, maybe I should get the new one might help take my mind off all this TTC.


----------



## wannabeprego

dodgercpkl said:


> Hi ladies! I just signed up for the forums. I'm LTTTC my first. I was married in April, 2010. Went off the pill and started TTC in June 2010 and relatively quickly realized that I wasn't have a period. Since then I've switched OB's (my previous OB was... um... horrible), started taking Prometrium to kick start my period, started Metformin, lost 33 pounds (yay me!), and only recently have shown any positive signs of improvement.
> 
> Whew! I think I crammed too much into that sentence! lol I still have not had a natural period since June of 2010, but I did have a very positive sign a couple of weeks ago when I started spotting for a day and a 1/2 on my own. I just saw my OB today, and with the progress I've made, she wanted me to stick with the Prometrium/Metformin combo for 4 more months because she has a feeling that I'll start my periods naturally within that time. If I don't, then she'll put me on Clomid.
> 
> Hmmm... I missed out on an important detail! In August I was diagnosed with PCOS. I'm pretty sure that I've had it all my life (never a regular period in my life, started menstruating later then typical, weight gain at the time I should have started menstruating, and so many other signs).
> 
> I stumbled across this forum and had to join!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thNeonText.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend...:flower:.. Is anyone doing anything for Halloween?:winkwink:

Yesterday I picked up some pumpkins to carve and hopefully DH and me can get to them soon. I noticed pumpkins were really expensive and the selection wasnt so great this year, but I managed to get two good size ones for 11 bucks, at .49 cents a pound... Another place was charging between 10 to 15 bucks for just one large pumpkin, which I thought was way to expensive. DH and me have vampire costumes, fangs, wigs and makeup to go out tonight as vampires but the weather has turned to shit and we have a Noreaster heading this way, so it is raining, windy cold and nasty, and than later tonight the rain is going to turn to snow which is when we would be heading out to a night club costume party... I am so pissed because i am not sure if I want to risk driving in nasty weather and snow to go out, But at the same time I was really looking forward to going out tonight in our costumes and dancing the night away... I am trying to make up my mind about what me and DH should do.. This is the first time I ever remember it snowing on Halloween weekend.. Yes it is always cold, rainy and nasty...But never friggen snow???:shrug:


So, I am feeling like shit today about the weather and my HPT's, I did a FRER with FMU this morning and the second line is so faint and barely there.....sigh. My IC's were still positive even though they looked lighter, I did update my HPT thread in the gallery this morning if anyone wants to look as well... And since the IC's were so dark yesterday I thought for sure that the FRER would be nice and dark.. so now I am nervous that AF is going to crash the party, and that I am falling victim to another chemical pregnancy or faulty IC's again.. it sucks...:growlmad:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies! 

I don't have any special plans for the weekend, but I am planning to dress up for Halloween. :) I'm still debating between being a Jedi Knight or a Pirate lady....


----------



## wannabeprego

girls, the :witch: got me.... :cry:

I honestly dont know what the hell happened this month with my IC's maybe a chemical pregnancy, :shrug: I was so sure this was finally going to be it.. it is so confusing to me and upsetting, i just dont know what to think anymore.. Apparently I cant trust any IC'a at all ever... It sucks pretty majorly... I had a good cry this afternoon and have been depressed and PMSey all day... sigh....blah....:cry:...

Weather was crap,we got hail, rain and snow, lots of wind, a few states next to me declared states of emergency and alot of people lost power from the storm, so me and DH didnt go out for halloween.. so today turned out to be a major crap day....:cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh wannabe :hugs: I am so sorry hun :hugs: If it was a chemical I know a lot of ladies that have gone on to get their :bfp: the cycle after :hugs: I know it is hard but perhaps from now on make it a rule not to test until 15dpo?

Dij I am sorry your DH decided to tell a lot of people, because men don't get so obsessed with the whole ttc thing they don't know the statistics or risks - to them a :bfp: = a beautifully healthy baby - I am sure your baba will be fine but I understand your reluctance to announce :hugs:

Welcome dodger I am sure that you will be very comfortable here!

Urchin you are one dedicated trooper! I would have been in an extremely foul mood if that had happened to me, well done you! :thumbup: Hope the DIY goes well this weekend!

Well we went to our Expo in London yesterday in full costume and although I was really happy with my costume (it was very accurate!) when I saw some of the photo's my heart sank as I look nothing like Alice because of my very short build :cry: Although I am at an ideal weight (want to lose a few lbs, but who doesn't :haha:) I am only just over 5ft which means that the huge poofy skirt and apron made me look very dumpy :( On the plus side I had lots of lovely people compliment me in my costume and countless people request a photo :wacko: To get my attention they all kept calling me Alice (my character name) and I didn't realise they were talking to me so kept walking off :haha:

My FF chart is all over the place;
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2
As you can see we have only dtd twice and not too close to ovulation (wherever the hell that is!) so although we will give a final try tonight I am not too hopeful for this month! Oh well onto the clomid next month and I always ovulate CD17 on it so hopefully the shock to my system and the extra days of :sex: will help secure that festive :bfp: !


----------



## cooch

sorry the witch go you wannabepreggo. Not sure what ic is??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

IC = Internet Cheapie usually referring to home pregnancy test or ovulation predictor kit


----------



## JustKia

Wannabe :hugs2: :hugs2: I'm so sorry hun


----------



## mrshanna

Im so very sorry wannabe. I pray so desperately for a BFP every month, I cant imagine what its like to get one and then have it taken away. Sending you the biggest hug ever hun!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Wannabe , thinking of u hun and hope ur days been a little easier ((squishy hugs))


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Ladies I hope your all well xx

Wannabe I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. If i was you I would try not to test early this month to save yourself of the heartache (I know easier said than done tho). Sending you loads of :hugs: xx

AFM the ugly :witch: got me at 3 days late so this month I am going to try and stay relaxed and not think about it too much xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

So sorry to hear that the witch got you Wannabe. *hugs*


----------



## Djibou

So sorry wannabe and Tasha :hugs: FX that this next month will be yours!


----------



## mrs stru

Hi. Is there room for one more.

Me (35) and OH (31) have been ttc #1 since jan 2010. We have had just one bfp in March this year but sadly this ended in mc at 7 weeks. We had an appointment with the fertility clinic in August (had been referred just before our bfp as oh's SA came back with low count and low morphology) and they said we would be eligible for ICSI on NHS but advised us to ttc naturally for another 6 months. So we're booked in again for Feb 2012, although as each month brings af, I am tempted to bring the appt forward. I need to get OH to book another SA before I can do that though.

I'm currently on cd3 and have my stash of opks for this month (as they were on BOGOF at superdrug). We also now have 'custody' of a weird looking wooden statue which MIL informs us is a fertility doll that helped
them conceive 3 kids after 12 years of trying! I forgot to ask how long it took them to conceive #1 once they had the statue :shrug: Anyway, although it kinda freaks me out, it is currently on display as I am willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## fisher640

Mrs Stru, welcome! Maybe the statue will work then You can ship it around to the rest of us! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ Mrs Stru - Welcome! I just joined too. I'm sitting here giggling over the fertility doll and then wondering if just maybe.... :blush:


----------



## urchin

Morning all... And welcome to Mrs Stru - give that doll a rub for me while you're at it!

Wannabe - I'm so sorry that you've had a repeat of last month. I'm not sure what's going on with the sticks, but I think it might be time to stop testing until you're actually late.
You're not going to actually believe the early positives now anyway, so may as well save yourself the heartache xxx

I was going to say that I don't have any ttc news, but that's not true - I have a pre-treatment scan on 3rd....and I'm a bit worried about it. I keep thinking what if the fibroid has grown back ( it was a massive one and they warned me it might ) or what if the surgery messed something up internally and they say they aren't going to be able to do the IVF. 
I'm going on my own so if the news isn't good, I've got no one to turn to. Mr Urch has no leave left this year and he's only allowed 3 days off for IVF treatment and we'll need these for when the treatment actually starts.

I keep telling myself it'll be ok - but it might well not be; there's a very good chance that the fibroid will grow back, i'm just hoping its not got too big.

Aaaarrrrrregh! Why is everything to do with ttc such a trial? To think, at shcool it's drummed into you that if you so much as look at a boy's winkie without a rubber mac, you'll be up the duff like that girl in 5c!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch :hugs: I am thinking positive for you, the timing of all of this was just too perfect for anything to stand in your way!

Mrs Stru welcome my lovely :flower: a picture of that doll would be awesome! We live down in Dorset and I am getting so desperate I'm considering a midnight romp on the anatomy of this fella here;
https://www.anglik.net/cerneabbasgiant.jpg
Shockingly we haven't even visited him yet! I may pop along to walk the dog and see if I can steal a bit of chalk from his winkie! Not sure how close you can actually get to him though :shrug:

Well I am just about to plug this mornings temp into FF to see if I have ovulated yet. I did plan to dtd last night for a final push but I have given up this month :blush: It is just with all the stress of my Nan, family fueds and work related crap I just don't have the motivation. I feel confident in the clomid next month though :dance: It worked first time last year so it WILL work first time this year!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the beotch wannabe!

Welcome mrs stru!

Nothing new to report here. Went to a halloween party Saturday and just relaxed/recouperated Sunday. So over all it was a lazy weekend.


----------



## Rin731

CD 56 today. :coffee:

I took a HPT yesterday, and one today- both :bfn: .

I'm going to get some agnus cactus on Wednesday and try to regulate my cycles...:thumbup:

If that doesn't work, I'll have insurance in the new year, so hopefully I can figure out what's going on. 
---
Happy Halloween, hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## Rin731

mrs stru said:


> Hi. Is there room for one more.
> 
> Me (35) and OH (31) have been ttc #1 since jan 2010. We have had just one bfp in March this year but sadly this ended in mc at 7 weeks. We had an appointment with the fertility clinic in August (had been referred just before our bfp as oh's SA came back with low count and low morphology) and they said we would be eligible for ICSI on NHS but advised us to ttc naturally for another 6 months. So we're booked in again for Feb 2012, although as each month brings af, I am tempted to bring the appt forward. I need to get OH to book another SA before I can do that though.
> 
> I'm currently on cd3 and have my stash of opks for this month (as they were on BOGOF at superdrug). We also now have 'custody' of a weird looking wooden statue which MIL informs us is a fertility doll that helped
> them conceive 3 kids after 12 years of trying! I forgot to ask how long it took them to conceive #1 once they had the statue :shrug: Anyway, although it kinda freaks me out, it is currently on display as I am willing to try anything at this point.

 :winkwink:

I hope it works for you.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Djibou xx Urchin i'm sure everything will be fine but i will have my fx for you just in case x Hello and welcome Mrs Stru xx


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe and Tasha sorry the :witch: got you... wannabe definitely stay away from testing, not only will it save your sanity but should save you a few pennies/cents as well! 

Tasha very good idea to relax more, it is dificult but its definitely worth it. I've had a pretty chilled out month the one just gone and it has helped. recharge those ltttc batteries!

Urch - i'll also keep my fx that the scan goes well. 

Mrs stru - welcome :flower:

we've got our first IVF appointment tomorrow so i'm feeling a little nervous. 

Wish me luck ladies x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Pinkfee - very good luck hun!!

Lol girls...stalked today and had a good chuckle bout the fertility statue! Dang them things FREAK me out lol! But what the heck...at this stage of the game...we are GAME for anything :)

Baby dust to all 
Xx


----------



## urchin

Thanks everybody - I've not admitted to anyone else that I'm worried about the scan. It's good to have B&B as a bit of a safety valve for blowing off steam and voicing those feelings that you really don't want to trouble friends and partners with x

FF the one interesting thing I know about your big buddy there, is that his buddy didn't used to be quite that big! Archeologists have found the original size of his winkie was a good bit shorter but it seems that over the years, each time the figure has had to be recut, people have erred on the size of generosity and given him an extra inch or two :D

pinkfee - good luck with first appointment ... They'll just ask you both a load of questions to get your history down and work out what investigations they're going to send you for xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

urchin said:


> FF the one interesting thing I know about your big buddy there, is that his buddy didn't used to be quite that big! Archeologists have found the original size of his winkie was a good bit shorter but it seems that over the years, each time the figure has had to be recut, people have erred on the size of generosity and given him an extra inch or two :D

:rofl: Now what man wouldn't want that???

Pink good luck with your appointment xxx


----------



## Djibou

Good luck hun, let us know how it went :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

Wannabe- :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Pinkfee and i hope ur appointment goes well, good luck xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Pinkfee - I hope your appointment goes well!

Urchin - Best of everything for the scan!


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies 

Well apart from waiting over 45mins for effectively a 10mins consultation it went fine, thanks for all the good wishes. So we're going forward with IVF, got another appointment next tuesday afternoon where they are going to sit us down and talk us through the procedure and how to take the various drugs and then i think we could be doing our very first IVF cyle :shock: :happydance: 

I also had to have another pelvis transvaginal scan, it was fortunate that I was in the right time of my cycle otherwise I would have had to wait for another month. 
They gave us a big bumf of info to read, so thats something to keep me busy over the next week while i research into what we'll be having done. 

so its all go! bit nervous about the whole thing but also really excited that we could potentially have a :baby: after this IVF cycle x


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinkfee said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well apart from waiting over 45mins for effectively a 10mins consultation it went fine, thanks for all the good wishes. So we're going forward with IVF, got another appointment next tuesday afternoon where they are going to sit us down and talk us through the procedure and how to take the various drugs and then i think we could be doing our very first IVF cyle :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I also had to have another pelvis transvaginal scan, it was fortunate that I was in the right time of my cycle otherwise I would have had to wait for another month.
> They gave us a big bumf of info to read, so thats something to keep me busy over the next week while i research into what we'll be having done.
> 
> so its all go! bit nervous about the whole thing but also really excited that we could potentially have a :baby: after this IVF cycle x

How exciting!!! YAY! I'll be praying that this IVF cycle comes soon and brings your sticky bean with it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink that is fantastic! Keeping it all crossed for a successful cycle! xxx


----------



## SA JennyPenny

pinkfee said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well apart from waiting over 45mins for effectively a 10mins consultation it went fine, thanks for all the good wishes. So we're going forward with IVF, got another appointment next tuesday afternoon where they are going to sit us down and talk us through the procedure and how to take the various drugs and then i think we could be doing our very first IVF cyle :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I also had to have another pelvis transvaginal scan, it was fortunate that I was in the right time of my cycle otherwise I would have had to wait for another month.
> They gave us a big bumf of info to read, so thats something to keep me busy over the next week while i research into what we'll be having done.
> 
> so its all go! bit nervous about the whole thing but also really excited that we could potentially have a :baby: after this IVF cycle x

Magical news!! Mega excited for u! 
This is gonna be it!!!!


----------



## Rin731

pinkfee said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well apart from waiting over 45mins for effectively a 10mins consultation it went fine, thanks for all the good wishes. So we're going forward with IVF, got another appointment next tuesday afternoon where they are going to sit us down and talk us through the procedure and how to take the various drugs and then i think we could be doing our very first IVF cyle :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I also had to have another pelvis transvaginal scan, it was fortunate that I was in the right time of my cycle otherwise I would have had to wait for another month.
> They gave us a big bumf of info to read, so thats something to keep me busy over the next week while i research into what we'll be having done.
> 
> so its all go! bit nervous about the whole thing but also really excited that we could potentially have a :baby: after this IVF cycle x

:shock:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope it goes well for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Djibou

Pinkfee that's such great news!! I'm really happy for you :happydance:


----------



## fisher640

That's crazy exciting Pinkfee!
:happydance:
Sometimes it's so nice to have a new plan and a fresh spray of optimism!


----------



## urchin

That's brilliant news Pinkfee! Looks like we could be IVF buddies :D
hurrah!


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> That's brilliant news Pinkfee! Looks like we could be IVF buddies :D
> hurrah!

yay :) urch it will be good to have someone to chat to through the process, had a quick browse through the info last night and lets just say there are some parts of the process i'm not looking forward to at all! We're doing the day 21 long protocol. Do you know yet when you are to start your IVF? 

I know ladies its all very exciting although i think i'm still in shock :shock:

Where is everyone in their current cycle? i'm sending you all some :dust:


----------



## fisher640

CD 10 & waiting for O here. 
Started BDing last night with spftcups again & hoping we can fit in a lot of days like last cycle. :fxd:
FS follow up appointment on the 14th to review all the tests and discuss a plan.


----------



## Tasha16

that's brilliant news pinkfee i'm so excited for you xx


----------



## fisher640

Here all, another topic for discussion. On yahoo this morning they had an article

10 Things Not to Say to Your Childless Friends

In case anyone is interested. I thought it was interesting, especially since it seems like we've mentioned a good number of these here already! :kiss:

Hopefully these comments won't irritate us forever and hopefully we'll remember not to say things like this some day.
:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> Here all, another topic for discussion. On yahoo this morning they had an article
> 
> 10 Things Not to Say to Your Childless Friends
> 
> In case anyone is interested. I thought it was interesting, especially since it seems like we've mentioned a good number of these here already! :kiss:
> 
> Hopefully these comments won't irritate us forever and hopefully we'll remember not to say things like this some day.
> :dust:

Huh. Most of those comments, I really wouldn't have thought anything of. I guess it would depend on the context and tone of voice they were said in. Definitely #'s 1, 3, 6, and 10 would (and have!) bug me though. The others seem fairly... innocuous. Fun article to read though! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

There were a fair few in that 10 that wouldn't bother me too much but quite a few that we have to put up with on a regular basis :wacko:

Well have designed and created two cycle tracker bracelets today that I am chuffed with :dance:

Currently 5dpo and just the usual sore boobs to report :haha:


----------



## mrshanna

fisher640 said:


> Here all, another topic for discussion. On yahoo this morning they had an article
> 
> 10 Things Not to Say to Your Childless Friends
> 
> In case anyone is interested. I thought it was interesting, especially since it seems like we've mentioned a good number of these here already! :kiss:
> 
> Hopefully these comments won't irritate us forever and hopefully we'll remember not to say things like this some day.
> :dust:

Hey I posted this on my facebook wall this morning!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHanna I was tempted to do that too but after a nasty rant I had in front of my cousin and mother earlier (a different cousin's gf is pregnant with a band-aid baby whilst their youngest who is 1 is not really treated that well by his Mum) I thought I had better not or else they may start organising an intervention :haha:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Top 10 was a good read! I agree most wouldn't bother me, did you's read the comments at the bottem? Some of them are being proper nasty to each other about the one that says about mums lives being more important - quite an amusing read!

Congrats pinkfee on ur IVF fxd for you! x

I had my Halloween party at the weekend, it went really well, I decorated all the flat in cobwebs & spiders & got dripping blood stickers for the windows, I really needed it, felt so good to let my hair down and just chill (& get very very drunk!) we had sing star on til 4 in the morn so Christ knows what the neighbours thought!

I'm off to Newcastle nxt weekend, it falls on CD17 though which is a pain me and DH normally BD til CD20 cos I don't know when I ovulate so going to miss some good days but I'm trying to be more relaxed about it this month, trying to BD cos we WANT to not cos we HAVE to, although ask me in a couple of days & I'll be back to crazy lady humping my hubby's leg cos it might be a "fertile" day!&#57605;

xx


----------



## cooch

I can't die, I'm a mom

You wouldn't understand

These two were the only ones that were annoying. I don't really have friends that would say these kind of things, its more they're over eager to hear what my next ttc steps are which I find a bit too much.


----------



## Dazed

I just brush them off. I did get asked while back when we were going to have a baby, but it was by a family member who I am pretty sure was aware of our situation. I just told him I would rather not answer the question. Other than that, I don't have any friends that I truely socialize with that have kids.


----------



## urchin

I'm sat in the clinic waiting room - very early for my appointment but then I am obsessively punctual :lol:
wonder whether it will be the jelly on the belly or the super dildocam????

Watch this space :D

Pinkfee - providing all is good with the scan we'll be starting drugs around 12th December - all very exciting! I'm lucky that one of the seniors in my team is also doing IVF at the minute... She started her drugs last week - so we shall be comparing notes. 
A RL and an online friend to buddy with is fantastic .... Have you got a
start date yet?

Right I'm gonna amuse myself with that article - will let you know what I think...


----------



## Dazed

dildocam :haha: I'm almost willing to bet you will get probed!


----------



## dodgercpkl

HAHAHA! I love the "super dildocam"! That made me bust out laughing this morning!! :D Good luck at the appointment Urchin!


----------



## urchin

Dildocam it was - lubed up and freshly condommed (wouldnt want to give birth to a load of little probes now would I?) :haha:

and the news is................

The oven is A-OK and primed for baking :D
No sign of the 'roid growing back and although the nursie could see some scar tissue, it was all in order - nothing interfering with the baby chamber :happydance:

So, we are back up next week for paperwork and injection training - and I have 2 blood tests to have: Chlamydia and HIV I think.
I think we'll know then if we're short or long protocol and what our significant dates are :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

Urch! I think I'm more excited for your cycle then mine!

What's a proper visit to the clinic with out a dildocam?


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> Dildocam it was - lubed up and freshly condommed (wouldnt want to give birth to a load of little probes now would I?) :haha:
> 
> and the news is................
> 
> The oven is A-OK and primed for baking :D
> No sign of the 'roid growing back and although the nursie could see some scar tissue, it was all in order - nothing interfering with the baby chamber :happydance:
> 
> So, we are back up next week for paperwork and injection training - and I have 2 blood tests to have: Chlamydia and HIV I think.
> I think we'll know then if we're short or long protocol and what our significant dates are :thumbup:

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin agreeing with Fisher on this one, I can't wait for the updates from your cycle!

Having to re-train the pup in toileting etiquette as she now believes it if perfectly acceptable to whizz off the mat :growlmad: Puppy pads have been ditched and we have dusted off her crate for some intensive training. Difficult to go from allowing her to pee indoors to on the balcony but she has only just gotten big enough to access the balcony step :wacko: On the plus side it is keeping me distracted ;)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just read this and I am deeply offended even though I want children!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-steal-husbands-sperm-ultimate-deception.html


----------



## urchin

I had to stop reading that FF - she was making me too angry!
I could never condone doing such a thing ... making a baby is too important to start with a deception. What a horrid cow!

Good luck with the puppy training - hope she gets the hang of it soon xx


----------



## fisher640

I don't know. I mean on one hand read it and can see the perspective (at least this way you know the guy although it's probably not okay to go behind his back and then expect him to pay child support)- but I Imagine I would go the more sperm bank route than the subterfuge. Seriously though I could see if I wasn't in a relationship going to a sperm bank and picking one out. I mean if u want a baby I think it is 100% okay to do that - but if the man isn't on board them I think it's a different scenario ditch the man and move on. To the sperm bank. ....of course this is coming from the lady whos afraid to take the jump to clomid because her husband isn't okay with even the possibility of twins.......


----------



## urchin

EXACTLY fisher! Round here we all know the feelings of needing a baby that badly - but as you say, that's what sperm banks are for.
I really feel for that poor bloke who to this day probably thinks he is paying for not being careful enough with birth control. 

I really think some women conveniently forget that men are people too

and talking of men, Mr Fisher does know that it's possible to have twins anyway??? :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So glad I wasn't being over-sensitive :flower:

According to some of the reader comments her past stories have glaring contradictions to this later one meaning that it is perhaps a lie intending to get people riled up and generate more views - looks like it worked ;)

I agree with the sperm bank route, her and her 'friends' attitudes are appalling! If a man did something similar to this he would be slapped with grounds for suing but for some reason this woman has gotten away with it! It's the way she even looks down on the woman who is skipping her birth control but not resorting to stealing sperm :rofl: crazy lady!


----------



## Dazed

I get the central point around the story. Honestly it doesn't upset me, but its not the route I would have taken except with my husband TBH as long as I knew he at some point wanted kids (why marry if its not their intention but its your goal?). I think I would just have to settle for a sperm bank as well if I was only dating.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hmmm perhaps her intention was the same as her friends though which was to sting the unsuspecting chap with child support payments :shrug:

I do understand the point behind the story which is that she wanted a baby but I just can't comprehend her methods of trying to get there. Plus although 'accidents' do occur I thought it was common knowledge that most sausage casings come with a generous splash of spermacide :shrug:


----------



## Dazed

Actually, I remember (when I WAS buying them) I specifically had to look for the ones with spermicide because I didn't want to have to buy a tube of it. Maybe its different in the UK though.


----------



## Tasha16

I agree with using a sperm bank i just don't understand why these women would want ti have a baby with a man who doesn't want one, it's not fair to the child who is going to grow up without a dad xx


----------



## Tasha16

great news urchin, how is everybody xx


----------



## cooch

Hi Tasha, just seen your sig. Can't believe you've been through so many mc's. That's awful. What's been done to help you? I also noticed you have one tube, I found out I had 1 tube at my lap on Wed


----------



## dodgercpkl

That article just disgusted me. Ugh I mean I know there a lot of women who deceive men to get pregnant, but to have it just blatantly out there like that - especially to the lengths that 'lady' went to - just ugh. If she wanted a baby so badly, why didn't she go to a sperm bank or look into adoption? Why *not* be honest with her boyfriends at least once? Geez...

I have a friend who I'm pretty sure tricked her boyfriend in order to get pregnant so he would marry her. She got her wish, then got divorced 6-7 years later. She's paid a heavy price for what she did because the courts gave full custody to her ex-hubby. She's barely gotten to see her son in the last 10 years and has a constant fight to do so. To be completely fair, she was and probably still is a great mom and I think the court system screwed her over. In her case she wanted marriage, but honestly I could see this same thing happening to a woman who did (successfully) what this woman in the article tried to do.

It infuriates me that people can be so... casual about having a child especially when they succeed, and here I have to work and wait and pray that I even get a chance at some point.


----------



## Djibou

Great news urchin, I'm really excited for you :happydance:

FF, it's normal for pups to test limits, it should get fixed soon, but good luck! :winkwink:

Cooch, sorry about your lap :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger I am pretty sure I know of at least one person that got her wish of marriage through pregnancy - it may just be me but that seems arse backwards! That said I know of a lot of acquaintances that believe marriage is a bigger commitment then children! :wacko:

Thanks Dj I am really proud of her at the moment as she finally seems to have cottoned onto the fact that we need her to go outside. It is completely our fault, we give her too much freedom before we had her properly trained and so it is no wonder she wasn't following through :wacko:

Well I think I am 7DPO today and other then sore boobs nothing to report. I did feel a bit nauseas yesterday but again I think that may be stress related other then anything else :shrug:


----------



## Tasha16

cooch said:


> Hi Tasha, just seen your sig. Can't believe you've been through so many mc's. That's awful. What's been done to help you? I also noticed you have one tube, I found out I had 1 tube at my lap on Wed

One of those was an ectopic so they had to remove my left tube. I have had tests done but theres nothing wrong so they said next time i get pregnant to take one aspirin a day as it can help even tho i don't have a problem with my blood. Now i just can't get pregnant. Did they say what is wrong with ur tube xx


----------



## Rin731

urchin said:


> Dildocam it was - lubed up and freshly condommed (wouldnt want to give birth to a load of little probes now would I?) :haha:
> 
> and the news is................
> 
> The oven is A-OK and primed for baking :D
> No sign of the 'roid growing back and although the nursie could see some scar tissue, it was all in order - nothing interfering with the baby chamber :happydance:
> 
> So, we are back up next week for paperwork and injection training - and I have 2 blood tests to have: Chlamydia and HIV I think.
> I think we'll know then if we're short or long protocol and what our significant dates are :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## OiskyPoisky

Excellent news Urchin!! 
That news article is a joke, but I don't expect all that much coming from the Daily Fail!!

AFM I had my first fertility specialist on Monday, was incredibly nervous before and talking to my husband at the speed of light! I have been given Clomid 100mg days 2-6 a scan at day 12 and HCG shot, really wasn't expecting so much :happydance: The FS thinks I ovulate too early and to weakly (is that a word:shrug:it sounds weird to me) so hopefully it will work. Have tried not to get my hopes up but deep down I am on :cloud9: thinking that this will work...well they do say a positive mental attitude counts for something :haha: CD10 of this cycle and its going so slow, want it to be over and done with so I can start:growlmad:

I've not had a dildocam yet so i think that might be what I'm due to have on CD12 :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

afraid the joy was short lived .... turns out there is a problem after all :(

Have put the details in my journal and really can't type it all again ... so have a look there if you wanna know

if not - the short version is 'it's all gone pants and it looks like IVF is off


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry to hear that urchin :-( i guess wait till you see your gp and get your referral, it may not take 4 months for the appointment. Fx for you x x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Urchin - I'm so sorry to hear that. I have no sage words, but I want you to know you are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sending you lots of long distance :hugs: as well.


----------



## urchin

Trouble is, it WILL take that long ... Mr Urch works for the NHS dealing with patient pathways and so booking times is what he deals with every day.

For life threatening conditions, the wait time is 5 weeks - for everything else the target used to be 18 weeks, but the government just abolished that so basically they can make you wait as long as they like


----------



## mrs stru

I'm a bit rubbish and haven't been on here in a while but thanks to all for the welcome. I am now on cd9 and managed to grab OH for our first :sex: session of this cycle before he left for work this morning as he is out tonight. Bought opks again this month to check for the big 'O' as my cycle was so short last month.

What's everyone doing tonight for bonfire night. As OH is out and I am picking him up at some unknown hour, I'm staying in with just the cats for company. Although if last night was anything to go by, they'll be hiding under the bed all night cos of the fireworks!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I seriously can't believe this :growlmad:

I would be sorely tempted to apply for a 0% credit card and whack a private on on there, yes it is added debt that you could do without BUT it means your IVF money is safe and if you get a 12 month introductory 0% you could pay that back before you actually needed it. Extending over-drafts are also an option and although I am not aware of what your financial status is you will find that if the bank can't help friends and family may. I am so sorry about this hun xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

urchin said:


> Trouble is, it WILL take that long ... Mr Urch works for the NHS dealing with patient pathways and so booking times is what he deals with every day.
> 
> For life threatening conditions, the wait time is 5 weeks - for everything else the target used to be 18 weeks, but the government just abolished that so basically they can make you wait as long as they like

Oh that sux, was hoping that your estimate was the worse case scenerio. :hugs:


----------



## JustKia

Sorry Urch :hugs: Hopefully things will put themselves right soon.

AFM: I had a huge temp drop this morning, so I guess that means the :witch: is enroute.


----------



## pinkfee

Urch - i'm really sorry darling. I was looking forward to having an IVF buddy. I think you need to let yourselves grieve for this and then you can move forward. I know 4-5months feels like a lifetime but time can pass quickly and it'll be here before you know it. Also you never know in your area the waiting list might be quicker than that. I know Mr Urch has got an inside track but stranger things can happen! And i'm going to keep everything crossed that something miraculous happens for both of you. x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Kia sorry hun :hugs:

Well have another bee in my bonnet today :wacko: A cousin of DH is pregnant (one of the types that was complaining it was taking forever when it was only 4 months :growlmad:) Her husband to be has a beautiful 2 year old son. Most boys that I know are boisterous and a bit of handful but her step son although shy is the sweetest little thing I have met! They are a bit strict with him (not really any need to be as they are constantly complaining he is too shy to get into mischief and needs to be more outgoing :wacko:) but hey everyone has there own parenting techniques.

MIL confided in me last night that they have limited visitations with this two year old to just two a month! Apparently DH cousin feels that the very small child is cold towards her and they can't bond! So basically Step Mum and Dad are getting married with a wee one on the way and so first son is no longer wanted/needed :cry: Now although I don't agree with her attitude I do know from experience that step parent and child relationship can be difficult but I can't condone is father ditching him - how will he feel when the baby comes along knowing he has been replaced! I don't know what upsets me more the fact that as an unwanted step child myself I know how it feels once the new replacement baby arrives or the fact that we would do anything for a child and they are throwing one away :cry:

It is a sad, state of affairs when this happens! Even worse is the fact that DH cousin is very hippified and a teacher, her proclaimed beliefs mean she should know better.


----------



## Djibou

Oh urch that's so sad. Tons of :hugs: and FX so that things move as quick as they can. Don't lose hope, it will happen eventually hun xxx

Kia, sorry about the bbt drop :nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am so very sorry that you wont be able to do IVF, my heart is breaking for you hun...I am sending huge hugs to you.:hugs: :hugs:


AFM, I am trying to spend less time on B&B for a little while, I think at least until I am ready to finally move forward with the IUI procedure. After last month's cycle I realized how depressed TTC was making me, As you girls know my mom was down visiting, and when we were at the gardens we visited there was tons of women with babies everywhere and pregnant bellies, and I was holding back tears, literally... Than when my period came on Halloween day my mom was asking me if I was sad, and I didnt want her to see me upset so I didnt say, I ended up locking myself in my bedroom and cried for about an hour, and spent that entire day holding back tears.. long story short I was becoming majorily depressed to the point where it was affecting my daily life... Halloween was a bust because of the Noreaster and shitty weather, so me and DH didnt end up going out to a night club in our vampire costumes, so it was a horrible weekend for me....

So as a result, I am refocusing my energy on other things and currently I am doing the "Special K Challenge" and so far it is going really good. My short term goal is to shed some pounds and be smoking hot in my New Years eve dress. 

https://www.specialk.com/challenge/reso

Plus my sister and me have a bet going that the two of us both loose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving, so that when we see eachother if we have both met our goals than we are going to go shopping together as a special treat and she will buy me a new outfit. So I think that is pretty good motivation. :thumbup: My entire family gets together at my brother's house in Boston for Thanksgiving.

I also felt like part of my problem was spending to much timme on B&B and obsessing over everything.... So I wont be coming on B&B as much anymore, but I will check in every once and a while just to see how all of you lovely ladies are doing because you have been such great friends to me:flower:... I just need to try to preserve my sanity right now and refocus my energy, TTC has really been kicking my ass and I need a vacation from it..

I am doing 50 mg of clomid this cycle, days 3-7 because I was hoping that the HSG may have opened up my one good tube so the clomid might help us get our BFP this month, but I am promising myself that i will not to obsess over TTC this month and not doing the early testing anymore either...

Tonight me and DH are going to check out a haunted attraction together since this is the last weekend for Halloween attractions.... This place was featured on Ghost Hunters, it is Pennhurst Asylum, it used to be a mental insitution back in the days, and I think it will be super scary, because it is really supposed to be haunted....and of course I love scary stuff, so i think it will be fun....LOL.... :blush: :haha: 

This is where we are going...

https://pennhurstasylum.com/flash/index.htm

Here is a video about it from Ghost Hunters, Part 1 of 3 videos....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULKNwD-fzik&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL591228E1122F56C4

I hope all of you wonderful girls are having a great weekend so far!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/weekend_flower.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

JustKia said:


> Sorry Urch :hugs: Hopefully things will put themselves right soon.
> 
> AFM: I had a huge temp drop this morning, so I guess that means the :witch: is enroute.

I am so sorry hun... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cooch

I know what you mean wannabe. I banned myslef from the internet for a while only to go right back to it. I see it as a release of my tensions etc. Its also the only place where I can fully express what I'm feeling (other than to DH). You all know exactly what its like and that is worth an awful lot. I don't feel obsessed with it right now but I do feel supported. Thank you all. xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Wannabe you will be missed hun but I do understand what you mean :hugs:

I know that January is my 'off' month so as hard as it is going to be I will be banned from here for a while.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@FF - Ugh! Those kinds of things make me so mad/sad! I can't believe how people can give up a child like that. :( 

I was reading about something kinda sorta similar (but not really) on another forum where it was an article about an engaged couple that had been dating for 5 years and were preggers with their first child together. They finally introduced their families to each other because they were getting married and having a child, and found out that they were actually brother and sister that had been seperated very young! One had grown up with the father, and the other with the mother... I can't imagine being in that situation, but I feel so sad for them. Anyway, one of the posters on that forum said she would run screaming to have an abortion and it just made me want to hit something! Why would you punish EITHER the brother and sister who did nothing wrong because they weren't ever told, OR that baby who is innocent of any wrong doing what-so-ever?! 

@wannabeprego - I totally understand how you feel. I've done that too, but like another poster said, I found that the internet really gave me an outlet to put all my disappointments, frustrations, and a place to get support and encouragement. I have wonderful family and friends, but I really have only one or 2 people that I can talk to in 'real' life that understand what I'm going through. I think putting your focus on losing some weight is a great thing! It definitely has helped me to have other things to think about, be greatful for, and celebrate. *hugs*


----------



## urchin

FF that's a disgustin thing to do to a small boy, they truly should be ashamed of themselves. How on earth can a two year old be cold? He's probably confused about the various adult relationships in his life, it's very hard for children who are old enough to put their questions into words, let alone for a small reserved boy without the language to ge his head round it all. And how seeing LESS of him is supposed
to help is beyond me :(

wannabe - we will miss you (and your sparkly welcomes for the newbies) but totally understand. You need to do whatever helps you get through this difficult time ... And if that means stepping away from B&B for a while, or forever, then that is all ok. We will of course be pleased to see you if you pop in, but don't stress about it, just look after yourself however you need to xx

ay up to Mrs Stru!

Kia - I'm sorry about the temp drop hon ... Big hugs and chocolate to ya

thankyou everyone for your kind thoughts, we have done a bit more thinking and talking and have found some very kind family peoples who are going to lend us the money to go private. I'll have to wait til tomorrow to find out if this will mean we can keep our donor (if the results of the hystroscopy are ok)
if they aren't, then it's probably game over for us - a very sad thought indeed :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I am keeping it all crossed for you! xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> Urchin I am keeping it all crossed for you! xxx

me too :hugs:

wannabe - we will miss you, but yes take as much time as you need and if b&b is stressing you out and making this process worse then you need to do whats the best for you... plus we'll still be here when you want to pop back!

hope everyone's had a good guy fawkes night and wherever you are your having a good weekend! 

x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Meh guy fawkes was pants! Went round to a family member who had purchased a lot of fireworks, felt guilty as we are too broke to contribute other then a few boxes of snack cakes. Boo was terrified and then refused to go outside for the toilet. I was made to feel guilty that I wore my outside shoes inside to grab the dog and the noise and chaos just made my head swim. I am turning into one moody mare :haha:

9DPO and lower back has been hurting since yesterday and the sneezing and stuffy nose started this morning meaning the :witch: is on her way :growlmad: I think I will perk myself up with a bit of Jewellery making this morning as feeling a bit crap all round.

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## JustKia

Urch - I have everything corssed for you.

Wannabe - sometime we all need to take a step back and lower the intensity of things. It's one of the reasons why we have spent so much time on and off in the NTNP phase of TTC (although I confess that I did try to NTNP at about the right time ;) )

FF - Sorry you had a pants night. Have fun jewellery making. I go through phases with mine, I'll do loads and then not do any for several weeks maybe.

We didn't go out last night but we did see lots of pretties from the window. Kitties were much less afraid this year, in the past they've run and hid but this year they didn't even seem to notice - probably because they're an all year occurence around here these days.

AFM: According to FFriend I'm 14 dpo, still bfn, still no AF (was due ~Oct 30/31 based on my cycles so far this year), no symptoms - not pg or af type symptoms :shrug:
I'm FX'ed that this isn't a signal that my cycles are about to go back to wacky land again.


----------



## cooch

Justkia- that sounds positive fx'd for you. Its great hearing BFP's on LTTC, as they are a bit less likely. I hope its your turn


----------



## mrs stru

I've got my fingers crossed for you Urch.

OH went out on Saturday night and spent all day yesterday in bed pretty much. Unfortunately he was too ill for me to grab him for :sex: though. I don't mind too much as he rarely goes out but I'm a bit miffed that we missed a day as I got a +ve opk this morning(cd11). I will have to grab him today and tomorrow and just hope for the best cos I'm away with work on Wednesday!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You should be ok MrsStru!


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope ur all well? Urchin i will keep my fx'd for u x Wannabe u will be missed but i hope ur back here soon with ur bfp announcement xx


----------



## Rin731

Update- CD 63, no sign of AF. No cramps, etc, and I always have bad ones....anyway.

Pretty sad today-Just found out yesterday we can't get the insurance DH is being offered at work- it's too much $$, nearly 1/3 of his whole paycheck to get it. They might as well have not offered it at all.

Soooo it's off to vitex to try and regulate me, and if that doesn't work- planned parenthood, as they have a sliding scale.


----------



## fisher640

mrs stru said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you Urch.
> 
> OH went out on Saturday night and spent all day yesterday in bed pretty much. Unfortunately he was too ill for me to grab him for :sex: though. I don't mind too much as he rarely goes out but I'm a bit miffed that we missed a day as I got a +ve opk this morning(cd11). I will have to grab him today and tomorrow and just hope for the best cos I'm away with work on Wednesday!

I was quite cranky with DH last night here too for much the same reason. He swore we would BD last night but then was all "meh, tomorrow instead" and I woke up with a pos OPK this morning. 

I makes me so crabby that we're looking into more extreme measures of getting pregnant and he can't BD for the FIVE stupid days each month that it MATTERS and can't manage to 'save up' the :spermy: in between. Grr! I'm still heated this morning. It makes me feel like this is only a significant thing to him each month when I get sad and depressed and hopeless when :witch: arrives that when it actually matters hes like "ehh, tomorrow"


----------



## Dazed

I am always so stressed when DH can't perform when we think he should. It got to the point where I would end up in tears! I decided this month that we aren't even going to try, because I need to re-evaluate everything and figure out a way to reduce the stress.


----------



## fisher640

Dazed said:


> I am always so stressed when DH can't perform when we think he should. It got to the point where I would end up in tears! I decided this month that we aren't even going to try, because I need to re-evaluate everything and figure out a way to reduce the stress.

I was trying to reason with myself over coffee this morning that last month we :sex: two days before, the day of the pos OPK and the day after and it still didn't work so missing a day probably doesn't matter.... but I can't shake this panic type feeling month after month that it's never going to work and all the what if scenarios that in my mind could be avoided if we just :sex: every day we should. I'm going mental.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher and Dazed mahoosive :hugs: I think 90% of us in here struggle with getting DH/OH to dtd when needed.

This month it was actually me that didn't want to :blush: BUT DH wasn't exactly trying to seduce me either! Men!


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Fisher and Dazed mahoosive :hugs: I think 90% of us in here struggle with getting DH/OH to dtd when needed.
> 
> This month it was actually me that didn't want to :blush: BUT DH wasn't exactly trying to seduce me either! Men!

Very rarely are there attempts at seduction. :serenade:
In fact the 4-5 days in a row last month there might have been a little bit of "I hope you're not expecting great things" met with "oh stop and just do it" :blush: I guess/hope it's not just us that have gotten to that point with babymaking (or lack there of)


----------



## fisher640

*PS! HAPPY 100th PAGE FOR THIS THREAD!*

:cake:

:hug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well spotted Fisher! :thumbup:

Tragically I can't actually remember the last time that baby making didn't cross my mind during sex :cry: I seriously think it would have been the last time we dtd before ttc which would make it January 2010!

I seriously hope that our sex life gets back on track once I am in the second trimester :wacko:


----------



## mrs stru

Agreed-sex has become almost mechanical now. Even when we had a night in a posh hotel, and made it relaxing and fun, it was still primarily aimed at babymaking!


----------



## Sticky Beans

We've got a bit like that to, the amount of times one of us will say "I'm tierd let's just get it over with!" sad when it gets like that, I have a 10/12 day window that we have have sex since I don't know when I ovulate & it's bloody exhausting! &#58382;
Luckily we do still have what I call "real" sex at other times of the month which isn't baby related and helps keep things in perspective & a little alive in the bedroom! &#58381;

I'm on cd13 today, I used soft cups for the 1st time last night, how scary are they!!!! I don't know what I was expecting but it wasn't that! I think I thought they'd look like a large contact lense or something, they are bigger than I thought to, I spent the whole time we were BD'ing thinking how am I going to get that in me!(the soft cup that is!&#57605;) i actually managed to get it in ok after some faffing around squeezing it in 1/2 and it pinging open, once it was in it was good that you could walk around without everything dripping out (sorry if tmi!) but this morning I could not get the thing out!!! I sat there for over 10 mins trying to get it out, it was wedged up there or something, so had to send DH up there to fish it out - and who said romance was dead- he managed to get it and pull it out but cos he got it and not me I think I was tensing cos I was worried he'd pull it out to quick which made it hurt, I've been having twinges all day. So I can safely say the soft cups are going on my list of things not to be repeated!

xx


----------



## Rin731

DH and I :sex: nearly everyday...sometimes more...:blush:

Really, even though we're between NTNP and TTC, we try to keep the "baby sex" mentality off the table as much as we can, but it's hard sometimes.


----------



## SilverBirch

I think I might stay away from softcups after reading that!

Aww TTC does make the sex very tedious.

This month was uncharacteristically awesome though - we had some friends around for dinner party, got all drunk, went to bed and then woke up and pounced on each other in the middle of the night like :ninja:! V sexy indeed. I hope it worked!


----------



## JustKia

The key to removing the soft cups is to hook a finger tip under the rim and pull it gently down and forward past your pubic bone then slide it out.
If you can't get it the first time you try stop and do something else - it's OK up there, it won't get lost or anything like that and it's not going to cause an infection as there isn't anything hanging on the outside like a tampon.
They're good for upto 12 hours of AF so if you have to leave it a bit longer so you can relax it's really not going to cause you any harm :hugs2:

Find a comfy position (for me it's on the loo, legs spread akimbo LOL) then gently bear down to push it lower in the vagina. Slide a finger tip under the rim and sort of hook it slightly. Pull the rim slightly down and forward. If it won't move it's still stuck behind your pubic bone - either change position or just pull it more downwards - how to explain... Sort of as if you were moving your fingertip from your belly button towards your butt.


----------



## dodgercpkl

So far DH and I have no issues with having fun at sex no matter what time of the month (well ok.... if it's a bleeding time of the month then not gonna happen). At the start of our relationship, I was the one that was always ready and always pouncing him, but now it's getting more even and I love that! :D


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks Kia, that helps, I think I might have been trying to hook the rim from the wrong side, I also wasn't sitting up that straight, I may be tempted to try again, I'll just make sure DH is about in case I need to send him in again! &#57605;

xx


----------



## fisher640

Give it another whirl, after the first maybe two time I haven't had any issues with the softcups


----------



## urchin

SilverBirch said:


> I think I might stay away from softcups after reading that!
> 
> Aww TTC does make the sex very tedious.
> 
> This month was uncharacteristically awesome though - we had some friends around for dinner party, got all drunk, went to bed and then woke up and pounced on each other in the middle of the night like :ninja:! V sexy indeed. I hope it worked!


Now that makes it sound like an orgy! :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

I know what you all mean about baby making sex ... it can get very mechanical when you know THESE ARE THE DAYS YOU GOT TO, LIKE IT OR NOT - but we do try to makesure we have plenty of 'recreational sex' on other days. Our sex life has always been important to us (in fact, it was what brought us together), so I would hate for it all to become forced. But as long as we can have plenty of good sex, I don't mind the 3/4 days of functional sex each month :shrug:

We went up to Care this morning for our appointment - and we go to the Priory Hospital this evening for a private consultation. Family have clubbed together to lend and give us the money we need to have the hysteroscopy ... and if I can be fitted in within the next week, then we keep our donor

We're in a strange kind of limbo at the minute as depending on the results it will either be full steam ahead, or the end of the road - quite hard to get mentall prepared for polar opposites.

I do love the softcups instructions - only on a forum like this (or a porn site) would you find women happily sharing tips on how best to rummage around their inner portions :thumbup:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

We got our test results back today. Well, we got all but one of the main test results back today - for some reason, although the lab had my CD21 blood and the order to test my progesterone levels, they tested everything but! So I've got to make another blood draw appointment on CD21 of next cycle for the third attempt at finding out my levels.

Everything else is normal. And OH has super sperm it would seem. The doctor said the quantity was a bit low, but that he had 189million swimmers in the sample, which is more than adequate. His motility was low though, 30% but she can't refer us on until we've had my tests done.

Hope your tests go well Urchin. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

urchin said:


> I do love the softcups instructions - only on a forum like this (or a porn site) would you find women happily sharing tips on how best to rummage around their inner portions :thumbup:

:rofl: Thanks for the daily giggle Urchin, I truly hope that you get the all clear to proceed!

I too had a soft cup melt-down but it hasn't put me off trying again.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I do love the softcups instructions - only on a forum like this (or a porn site) would you find women happily sharing tips on how best to rummage around their inner portions :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: Thanks for the daily giggle Urchin, I truly hope that you get the all clear to proceed!
> 
> I too had a soft cup melt-down but it hasn't put me off trying again.Click to expand...

MWAHAHAHA!! This thread is totally making me giggle today! I've never even heard of softcups, but from the descriptions, I think I'll keep it that way. lololol


----------



## SilverBirch

urchin said:


> Now that makes it sound like an orgy! :winkwink:

Urchin - :rofl: All our friends went home first! Scandalous!
No, it was definitely him... OR WAS IT?!

Didn't work though, AF turned up today. The moo.


----------



## Djibou

Good evening ladies!

Great job on the softcup-101 JustKia!! I think they're worth the try, even though they're a little scary at first :winkwink:

Urchin, keep us updated, I have everything crossed for you hun :thumbup:

Sorry about the :witch: Silver :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Not that they worked last cycle- but I'm using the softcups again because they make me feel a bit like I'm 'doing' something. A bit proactive. When you take it out the next morning and it's full of :spermy: or cloudy stuff I assume is them. 

I'm pretty sure I Od yesterday evening but I'm hoping to get one more go out of DH tonight so cross your fingers. I'm feeling crabby and pessimistic again which is a bizarre time for that to be happening again. *sigh*


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Silver I am sorry hun :hugs:

Fisher I completely sympathise, we all have moments leading up to ovulation where we wonder that the point is :( Keep at it hun, DH once said to me we can give up and time will still pass but we will have no baby or we can keep at it, time will still pass but we have a chance of a baby. Sounds really simplistic but he is actually right.

Well it is a waiting game for me now, temps dropped this morning on 12DPO
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2
I know they are still above the cover-line but I had a really sleepless night (pup kept infiltrating my bed and scratching me up in her mission to get as close to me as caninely possible!) but I figure tossing and turning would have in fact driven the temperate up meaning if I had a 'normal' night I would have probably charted below the cover-line this morning. This means that my LP shortening is still occurring as I am only CD26 at the moment :wacko: I don't quite understand why this would happen all of a sudden, I thought that a LP length was pretty much fixed :shrug: mine keeps fluctuating month to month :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Thx feisty.

My LP does not seem permanently fixed. Most times it seems like I'm about 12 day LP but when I plugged all the info into my computer once the averager was like 12.7 and I had tons of days that were not 12 so I think it can move around a couple days here or there. I believe I've had as short as 9 & as long as 16. Most of the time it seems a fair bet for me to expect AF 12 days after though. People like to tell you garuntees about your body but I don't think anything regulated by hormone fluctuations can be solid every time.


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> I do love the softcups instructions - only on a forum like this (or a porn site) would you find women happily sharing tips on how best to rummage around their inner portions :thumbup:

:haha: too true!! Keeping my fx that its good news and full steam ahead :boat: 

sorry the :witch: got you silver and FF i hope the temp drop doesn't mean the :witch: is on her way. When i was temping my LP was constantly changing from month to month but then again i'm having IVF so i'm not sure i'm such a good indicator! :haha:

Had our 2nd fertility appt and its all go, start the injections this Sunday :shock: its all a little surreal but definitely good. (if not a little scary) 

x


----------



## fisher640

AFM:

CD 17 & starting the TWW who's with me? I think I'm 1-2dpo, I had pos OPK on CD15 but my temp just went up today CD17 -- I went to bed crampy on CD15 so I think it was sometime overnight, we'll go with 2dpo? Anyone?

I picked up overtime the last few days of the TWW to try and keep me good and distracted this month. I'll be working 12hr shifts the last 4 days before AF is due. heh.


----------



## Dazed

I'm in the TWW, but I can't tell you where I stand since I'm not even trying this month. I just know that the beotch should be here within the week based on the cramping.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bah she's here and to add insult to injury when I logged onto FB earlier whilst feeling very sorry for myself another bleeding pregnancy announcement from a woman whose fights with her OH are so severe their dog had to be put on anti-depressants!

Good luck Fisher and Dazed! xxx


----------



## SilverBirch

I'm sorry the witch got you too, FF. And aww, that poor tragic doggy! Don't envy them!!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry she got you FF and for the announcement! Bugger off AF!


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry af got u silver and FF xx I hope u are all well? As for me am on cd11 and did a opk yesturday and it was almost the same colour as the control line which i have never had before at cd10 so thinking i may ov early this cycle, we are bding every other day at the min so hoping to catch this month x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Have it all crossed for you Tasha :dance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sorry the witch got you ladies. :( That poor dog!! Ugh I can't imagine what that poor child's life will be like.

AFM I'm at day 3 of highly fertile on the cbfm and my temperatures have been all over the place! 96.6, 96.1, 97.6 so far. Our plan is to bd at least every other day, although so far it's been everyday. :blush::happydance:

Has everyone thought about what they would do (i.e. who they would tell) when they find out they are pregnant? My hubby and I were talking about this a few days ago and then last night again. I'm a bit torn on this subject, but I think I'm leaning more towards being open about it come what may then keeping everything to ourselves. 

lol maybe I'm being too vague on that. Let's assume that I find myself pregnant. I know for a fact that I'd be telling my parents and my DH's parents immediately - well since we live with mine, my mom might know before I do. lol But then there is the question of 'do we tell the rest of the family and our friends right away or do we wait a couple of months?' At first I was thinking that I'd want to wait... that's what so many ladies seem to do.

I mean, what happens if we get pregnant finally and then the worst comes to be and we have an MC or ectopic or chemical or something? I thought about it, and I thought about me and how I am, and I think I would still want to just tell people. I think should my worst fears come to be that I would want to be able to grieve openly and remember my angel baby openly.

I also know too that in opening myself up to talk to people about my fertility issues, I've found comfort in knowing that many of my friends and co-workers have gone through something similar to what I am. I don't dwell on it, but it is nice to have a few moments every so often to commiserate in person with someone who understands the frustrations of LTTTC.

I guess I'm thinking about this again because a lady on another forum that I'm a part of who has been through 2 mc's on her ttc#1 journey made a post last night talking about her frustration with having kept the mc's a secret from her and her dh's family. They made that decision together when it happened, but now it's kind of eating at her, and she'd like to be able to just stop keeping it a secret and talk to the families about it and about the babies lost.

What do you ladies think? What would you do and why? If you've been through this, how did you handle it and do you wish you had done something differently now?


----------



## wantabby

fisher640 said:


> AFM:
> 
> CD 17 & starting the TWW who's with me? I think I'm 1-2dpo, I had pos OPK on CD15 but my temp just went up today CD17 -- I went to bed crampy on CD15 so I think it was sometime overnight, we'll go with 2dpo? Anyone?

I think I'm one day ahead of you.. I'm 4DPO today.. I am trying not to focus on SS this month.. :flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dodge, i know i will tell my aunt straightaway and also my close friends because these are the people who have supported me, get excited with me when i symptom spot in 2ww and get upset with me that af turns up! Would tell my dad also!

I think i want to tell the straight away in case something bad happens and i mc, that way they can support me


----------



## urchin

I was so glad that my family all knew that I was pregnant when I miscarried ... and seeing as they all know about the IVF, I expect they'll all be on the phone on testing day to find out whether or not I am this time 

...and whether the news is good or bad, I'd much rather have their support - in fact I'm not sure how I'd manage if I had to keep it all to myself


----------



## urchin

Oh - I forgot to update ... I had a phonecall from the hospital today - my consultant has managed to sneak me onto her NHS list next wednesday - so we are in time for the donor and no hyowj fees to pay :D


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo... thats great news urchin!


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> I was so glad that my family all knew that I was pregnant when I miscarried ... and seeing as they all know about the IVF, I expect they'll all be on the phone on testing day to find out whether or not I am this time
> 
> ...and whether the news is good or bad, I'd much rather have their support - in fact I'm not sure how I'd manage if I had to keep it all to myself

That's exactly how I feel! I'm so sorry you had to go through an MC though. *hugs* 



urchin said:


> Oh - I forgot to update ... I had a phonecall from the hospital today - my consultant has managed to sneak me onto her NHS list next wednesday - so we are in time for the donor and no hyowj fees to pay :D

That's awesome news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantabby

Yayy!! Great news Urchin!!!! 

Dodger ~ I will tell my close family && friends at first, they all know we have been TTC for a long time and have been very supportive.. After 8-10 weeks or so I would prob tell everyone..


----------



## Djibou

Awesome news urchin :wohoo:

Lots of :dust: for you ladies in the TWW, or getting there soon!


----------



## Tjkitty

Hello, can I join? I started at the front and am working my way through all the previous posts.

We are on our 27th month of TTC. I have seen a specialist and had bloods, ultrasound and hystopingogram (sp?). OH still hasn't been to have sperm tested. So far, no reasons why noBFP


----------



## Dazed

Hi TJ! Welcome and I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in with you. I think I have posted here before but have not been very active lately as this whole LTTTC malarky does get to me quite often. But I am really determined to try and get a natural BFP (I have never had a hint of one) before I go down the IVF route. 

So, I am back with leaps and bounds and have started a new cycle. I have ordered up some digi oks, cheap opks, sticks for my CBFM, preseed ready, thermo ready for temping and now I just have to work DH around so that he provides when I need it. :winkwink: That can be a be of a struggle since we started TTC. I think I am going back to the whole obsess route again because I am coming up to the 3 year anniversary of my TTC journey and I really would love it to happen soon. We are "unexplained infertility".....the worst kind. :cry:

Good Luck everyone. xxx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Irish! Happy your back in the game and I hope you don't have to wait long! 3yrs is too long for anyone, but so is 1yr, so you doubly need to get your BFP soon!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks Dazed, hope you get yours soon too xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks brilliant news urchin. Thanks FF xx Welcome to the newbies xx


----------



## Tasha16

dodgercpkl said:


> Sorry the witch got you ladies. :( That poor dog!! Ugh I can't imagine what that poor child's life will be like.
> 
> AFM I'm at day 3 of highly fertile on the cbfm and my temperatures have been all over the place! 96.6, 96.1, 97.6 so far. Our plan is to bd at least every other day, although so far it's been everyday. :blush::happydance:
> 
> Has everyone thought about what they would do (i.e. who they would tell) when they find out they are pregnant? My hubby and I were talking about this a few days ago and then last night again. I'm a bit torn on this subject, but I think I'm leaning more towards being open about it come what may then keeping everything to ourselves.
> 
> lol maybe I'm being too vague on that. Let's assume that I find myself pregnant. I know for a fact that I'd be telling my parents and my DH's parents immediately - well since we live with mine, my mom might know before I do. lol But then there is the question of 'do we tell the rest of the family and our friends right away or do we wait a couple of months?' At first I was thinking that I'd want to wait... that's what so many ladies seem to do.
> 
> I mean, what happens if we get pregnant finally and then the worst comes to be and we have an MC or ectopic or chemical or something? I thought about it, and I thought about me and how I am, and I think I would still want to just tell people. I think should my worst fears come to be that I would want to be able to grieve openly and remember my angel baby openly.
> 
> I also know too that in opening myself up to talk to people about my fertility issues, I've found comfort in knowing that many of my friends and co-workers have gone through something similar to what I am. I don't dwell on it, but it is nice to have a few moments every so often to commiserate in person with someone who understands the frustrations of LTTTC.
> 
> I guess I'm thinking about this again because a lady on another forum that I'm a part of who has been through 2 mc's on her ttc#1 journey made a post last night talking about her frustration with having kept the mc's a secret from her and her dh's family. They made that decision together when it happened, but now it's kind of eating at her, and she'd like to be able to just stop keeping it a secret and talk to the families about it and about the babies lost.
> 
> What do you ladies think? What would you do and why? If you've been through this, how did you handle it and do you wish you had done something differently now?

Hi dodger when i got my first bfp we told people straight away but then i mc'd and everyone was very supportive, but i did get a few people coming upto me after saying congrats bcos they didn't know i'd had mc which was hard, so for that reason we decided to only tell family when i got my others which did end in an ectopic and three more mc's. I have told close friends since but not at the time i didn't want too many knowning when we were going though it xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is awesome! :dance:

Dodger I have conflicting opinions on this, when we fell with Sprout we told parentals and my cousin (we are very close) but then one of my cousin's sons told an auntie and then because of family politics we kind of had to go public and sadly we lost Sprout a few days later. Sometimes I am thankful that people knew as it stopped all of the nosey questions about having children etc but sometimes I get annoyed that people don't think before they say or do things when they know full well what happened.

DH wants to wait until we tell people this time, maybe until 2nd trimester. Part of me sees the logic of that, I did get annoyed with certain comments my cousin made when I was pregnant about being too paranoid/careful/naiive etc and so if she doesn't know straight away I guess I won't have to worry about the stress her comments may cause :shrug:

Well we have our first fertility appointment through for 25th November :dance: I was really surprised at how quick it was! I was seriously expecting a few months minimum, my GP only referred me 2 weeks ago!

Found out that another girl I used to manage is 12 weeks pregnant and she is due 29th May (this would have been my due date this year). This now means that all of the girls I used to work with our pregnant at the same time :cry: Yes I am feeling rather jealous BUT I am trying to focus on how much worse I would feel if I still worked there and every single female in the building was pregnant.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, hope you're all doing well, sorry I've not posted in a while. Just to let you know I got my BFP 5th November :) you'd think after 8 days of knowing that and 14 months trying it would have sinked in by now, but it's not. I still feel like I'm going to wake up from this dream and straight back into reality :S

Sending you all lots of babydust and wishes, xxxx


----------



## urchin

Welcme to TJ and IrishEyes - gosh, reading from the front is a big commitment TJ - we're over 100 pages now.

FF that's fab news on the fertility appointment ... is nice when something _anything_ about this ttc malarky doesn't take months or years!

So what's everyone up to this weekend?
Yesterday we spent a relaxing day plasterboarding the front bedroom ceiling - well, it will seem relaxing compared to today's job of plastering the ceiling and as many walls as we can get round to :thumbup:

we were meant to be finishing it next weekend (in time for friends to visit the weekend after) but I think the hystoscopy this week might put paid to that - GAs generally knock me about a bit, so it can take me a few days to get right again - not sure as I'll want to be plastering next weekend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh no Urchin, you take it easy next weekend!

Hi Tanzibar that is lovely :flower: Wishing you a very healthy and happy remaining 35 weeks (always a bit shorter sounding when people count it in weeks ;))

I have another action packed day of running around for other people! DH had the cheek to complain that his day off yesterday was being infringed with cleaning :growlmad: I can't actually remember the last time I had a day all to myself that wasn't full of work, paper-work, accounts, hospital trips or cleaning! Men!

Feeling confident for this month CD3 and about to take my second clomid :dance: Scales also show I have lost 2lbs :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tasha - Thanks for your feedback. I can see it both ways, so it's nice to hear what people did, and what they might do differently. 

Urchin - definitely take it easy! 

FF - That's awesome that they can see you so quickly! YAY!

I know what you mean about being conflicted. I think those thoughtless comments can happen either way. I'm still not totally sure about it, and who knows, my thoughts might change by the time we get pregnant. 

Tanzy - I'm so glad for you! I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :)

Welcome to TJ and Irish!!

AFM - I've lost another 5 pounds. More then 1/2way to my goal now. YAY! I'm currently just waiting and hoping that I ovulate this month. I'm also very anxious for it to be Monday because my DH and I get our SA and u/s results.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations on the weight loss dodger :dance:

I had a naughty splurge of ben and jerrys AND milky bar buttons earlier :blush: Oh and not to mention the 5 cookies I had instead of lunch. Tomorrow is our 2 year anniversary so I am sure I will not be eating healthy then either! On the plus side I have borrowed the complete zumba DVD and weights from my Mum and will be boogieing off those extra 7lbs! I really want to get rid of them in about 4 weeks but I also know that is pretty unlikely :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I have missed chatting with all of you lovely ladies since I vowed to spend less time on B&B and decided I was going to take a little break. I am in my 2WW now and me and DH managed to get in a decent amount of :sex: while I was ovulationg and this cycle I took 50mg of clomid on CD 3- 7 and I am taking progeterone supplements now to in case the reason that I was getting all of those positive IC's was because I was having chemicals. I am still hoping that since it is the second month after my HSG, which could of opened up my one open tube and that could get me lucky and get my BFP. :thumbup: Although I am promising not to obsess to much this cycle, or get my hopes up to high and trying my hardest not to test early this month either, and limit my time on the website if I can...:blush: I did have a short period of positive OPK's this cycle though, I only got a positive OPK for one day and all of my other cycles I have always gotten 3 days of positive OPKs, so I felt like i had a shorter fertile window, but luckly me and DH timed our :sex: right this month. I am also having mega strong OV cramps today, so bad that I had to take tylenol and was having some discomfort during :sex: this morning. So I am not sure how this cycle is going to pan out for me since some things were weird this month....:shrug: 

I was doing good on my diet until I got sick about 3 days ago, I have had soar throat, aches, stuffed up nose and head cold, so my diet went out the window for the last few days. But, I stll managed to get in some :sex: when i was ovulating despite being sick...LOL:blush: So my weekend was super boring because I was sick the entire time and I was trying to take it easy... Blah.... DH & me did rent Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows which was an alright movie, alot better than the Part 1 movie that was before this one. It was worth watching though if you like Harry Potter...:thumbup:

@Fiesty, Good luck to you on this cycle, I hope that the clomid does the trick for you and that you can get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust:

@Dodger, Congratulations on your weight loss!!!:thumbup:

A Big Welcme to the new girls TJ and IrishEyes, and to any other newbies that I missed since I have been away from the site for a little while....:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-12.jpg


----------



## urchin

Hey wannabe *waves like a mad wavey thing* Good to see you girlie - no one does sparkly newbie welcomes quite like you xxx

Sounds like you managed to cover all bases this month, so everything crossed that this one is a lucky one for you xx

I'm starting to get scared now about the hospital on Wednesday ... last week I was all focussed on getting in this week - now I'm feeling all whoaaaaaaaaaa!
Hopefully, there'll be no adhesions so she's just be in there with her camera, quick lookie and out again.
I really wish she hadn't told me that if there are any minor adhesions they'll snip them with scissors. SCISSORS. Why did she say that word? Usually they say deliberately non-alarming things like 'if there are any adhesions we will separate them using a small implement'......but noooooo, she said scissors and now I have disturbing mental images of them shoving a pair of kitchen scissors up me chuff!


----------



## fisher640

Don't worry Urch, they'll be nice small scissors... :-D I'll be thinking of you!

AFM - DH called off sick tomorrow so he can come to the FS follow up appointment tomorrow. Im a little nervous even though we're just going to talk about all the results from last cycle and discuss a plan I assume.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi Wannabe :waves: you have been really missed! Glad to see your popping back for an update :dance: It does sound like you have all your bases covered and I really hope this is it for you hun :hugs:

Urchin as always thank you for providing me with my morning laugh! Scissors up your chuff indeed :rofl: Thank god I was eating and not drinking then or else the laptop would be drenched :blush: You will be fine my lovely, just keep focusing on that end results! :thumbup:

Fisher good luck today my lovely :flower:

DH and I are enjoying a very lazy day today to celebrate our anniversary as DH is feeling a bit poorly :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies hope you are all well? Any news?
ASM unfortunately we have had some bad news........ after 8 weeks of waiting we finally had my results from my HSG and there is a problem, I have to have a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy and I am totally bricking it. Just thought I would update before work will try and get on tonight to have a proper catch up x


----------



## pinkfee

Morning ladies 

Wannabeprego good to see you, got my fingers crossed for you this cycle

I also thank you urch, nearly burst out laughing at work re: the scissors comment, which would have been a difficult one to explain to colleagues! :haha: like FF said just focus on the end result, are you under while they do the procedure? 

Fisher - good luck with the appt, good that your OH i able to come with you. 

Mrs Howley81 - sorry it wasn't good results, my friend had a lap recently and even though there was some discomfort afterwards she had really great results from it, as they were unable to unblock one of her tubes so she was really happy. 

FF - Happy Anniversary! :flower:

AFM - day 2 of injections and so far so good, just another 15 to go before the scan :( First one was a bit terrifying but this morning was easier so hopefully they'll get better with each one!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh MrsHowley :hugs: But remember that it is treatable and you will get that :bfp: because of it :flower:

Pink just keep counting down the days until your scan rather then the injections and hopefully the number wont seem quite so daunting :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome back and for the good luck girls... :flower: All of you lovely ladies are all so wonderful, and I am lucky to have such a wonderful group of friends on B&B....:winkwink:

@Urchin...Big Hugs to you hun.... I am sure that the procedure sounds alot worse than it will actually be and that it will be over before you even know it, :hugs: I am sure you are going to be just fine hun, Good luck to you...:hugs: :hugs:

@Fisher, Good luck with your apointment tomorrow... :thumbup:

@MrsHowley, I am sorry that the results of the HSG weren't good. Hopefully this next procedure will help fix what is wrong and you will finally be on the road to getting your BFP, at least you now know what the problem is finally and are now on the road to getting it corrected soon. I am sending out huge hugs to you and good luck that everything will work out for the best for you....:hugs: :hugs:


Hug hugs to all of you girls that need them.....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hip1.gif


@Pinkfee, Good luck and baby dust to you hun... :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


@Fiesty, Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, I hope he feels better soon!!


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/anniv056.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovely xxxx


----------



## mrshanna

@Urchin and Fisher...Good luck with your procedures and appointments ladies! We will all be anxious to hear that you are both doing okay!!!


----------



## fisher640

So the update from the fertility specialist follow up is:

100% unexplained infertility - no surprise there

DH & I have decided we're going to go right unmedicated IUI, rather than clomid alone. DH is, as previously discussed multiple-phobic, and the doctor essentially said that's a good way to be and at 30 I'm young enough that we don't need to take unnecessary risks yet. I'm not sure if we'll start immediately next cycle, but we have a plan written up in the chart that we're allowed to do clomid, unmedicated IUI or both as soon as we want and we have info for all. 

The end. 

(there's a tiny bit more detail in my journal)


----------



## urchin

Sounds like a good plan Fisher (and the abrupt The End at the end made me giggle inwardly :) )

There's one more sleep til The Scissors and I'm getting scary butterflies ... very glad I'm getting a general though, I really wouldnt want to brave The Scissors while awake!

Did I mention The Scissors? .. eeek!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher :hugs: I have a distinct feeling that once we all get tested in this group the majority of us will be in the unexplained group :wacko: Keeping it all crossed whatever you decide to do.

Urch, don't sweat it hun. If you are having GA you won't know a thing! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm technically considered secondary infertility, but for me it just means unexplained. I hate it!

AFM - I'm currently on knicker watch. Thought she popped her head out this morning, but I was wrong. Cramps are leading me to believe she should be here today.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everybody i hope u are all well? Gl tomorrow urchinxx Fisher it is horrible when they can't give u a reason, they told me the same with why i keep miscarrying just try and stay positive huni xx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome back wannabe lovely to see u on here again, also welcome to any newbies and congrats on the bfp tanzibar xx


----------



## Djibou

Good luck urch, don't worry it'll go well and it'll bring you one step closer to getting your :bfp:!

Fisher, it sounds like a good plan ;)

Have a great day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, that is great news that you have a plan in place and will be doing IUI, I hope you can finally get your BFP!!! Good luck to you!!! I got everything crossed for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

That will be DH and my plan probably early next year when we get our tax return back and can pay for the IUI procedure out of pocket, it costs us about $350.00 for the semen wash and insemination at my DR's office, but that cost isnt including the the medications and testing. 

@Urchin, Good luck to you for tomorrow. I am sure you are going to be just fine hun... :hugs: :hugs: 

@Dazed, i got my fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM, I am doing okay, just feeling a little impatient in the 2WW, the progesterone makes me feel dizzy,drowsy, and kind of a spaced out drunk feeling, it isnt fun to take, but I am going to suck it up this cycle to see if it will help me get my BFP in combination with the 50 mg clomid this cycle days 3-7, I am hoping I could maybe get lucky. :thumbup:

I still need to do the Saline Sonohysterography to find out what that bump was on the inside of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray, but I was pretty busy this month because my mom came down to visit, so I put it off, I am kind of nervous about it after how hard the HSG was on me, ugghhh, so part of me wants to put it off aslong as possible, but if I can grow some balls I might do it in December at the beginning of that cycle if AF shows up at the end of this month.... Depending on what the bump is on my uterus it could require surgical removal, which has me pretty nervous...ugghhh... :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, be brave and schedule an appointment for December now and then hopefully you won't be able to have it as your be celebrating a :bfp: but if you can go ahead it is always better to get these things checked out :hugs:

Well the clomid side effects arrived in full force last night :( Major mood swings and hot flushes - my least favourite of all of them! Poor DH may end up killing me before we even enter my fertile period :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Blah... I hated the hot flashes!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I know they suck. I hate being too hot :growlmad:


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe - right it's about $300 for us too but were opting to start with unmedicated so I don't need to be monitored in that case or pay for meds.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I agree that I need to be brave and take care of the saline Sonohysterography in December, plus my individual deductible should be satisfied since it will be the end of the year and it will probably cost me less out of pocket costs if i took care of it now before next year... It just sounded alot like the HSG procedure and I was traumatized by that dam thing...ugghhh.. it was really ruff....

As for clomid, The side effects were the worst for me on clomid the first month I took them, I felt like I had flu like symptoms, was very hungry, hot flashes and some other stuff. I had very intense ovulation cramps and more pre AF type cramps earlier than usual as well. I take my clomid before bedtime so I can sleep through the symptoms. the good news is that the second month on clomid had alot less symptoms, I think your body gets adjusted to the medication after a while. This month i took my clomid and cant even tell i took anything, it is my 3rd month using the medication at 50 mgs. 

AFM, I am feeling a little sad because it is annual emrollment time for my husbands medical plans, and I was looking over the 2012 plan benefits for the different options he has and all of the plans exclude coverage for the infertility treatments. I was thinking that we would have the option to chose a more expensive plan next year and that some of them would have infertility benefits, but so far it is not looking good, :nope: I do need to research it some more but from what I can see it doesnt look very promising..... :cry: i am trying not to get sad because I was thinking this would be a solution for us to pay for infertility care next year. 

I guess I am going to have to save $$ to do IUI, and hopefully use our tax return $$ to help pay for IUI and hopefully it will work, otherwise if we have to do IVF and pay out of pocket I will be saving up for many years since it will cost between 10 to 14,000 dollars U.S. from what my research has shown. 

The only other soultion I can think of is if I am lucky enough to find a new job with good health insurance options that has infertility benefits than I can use those, but there is no gurantees with that.....:nope: I am not working right now.....


----------



## Dazed

I know what you mean wannabe. I don't have fertility coverage of any kind, which is why I haven't had my HSG yet since its going to cost $900. I really don't want to see my checkbook hit a low point... it makes me nervous incase something were to happen to either mine or DH's job.


----------



## fisher640

Dazed, I also have no infertility coverage- and when I called the insurance company they said they don't even cover testing for infertility but they paid all for the HSG except my $30 copay. Just fyi


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh ladies :hugs: Us Englanders whine and complain about the NHS waiting lists but we are so lucky to have state health-care :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I called the place where I am being referred (they are affiliated with my employer) and they said since they have been working with my kind of insurance, most times it isn't paid unless it is for something other than fertility. I'm sure I could talk to my doc, but to be on the safe side, I kinda need to make sure I have the money incase insurance decides to decline it.


----------



## Zekeyboo11

Yeah I've been trying 27months no joy all tests come back normal that myself and partner have had! never been pregnant so I have no idea why I can't conceive.. Any thoughts? Xx


----------



## Dazed

Clomid girls... I need your experience!

As you know I am back to TTC naturally and this is my first cycle post clomid. What was your first cycle like going natural after clomid? Were they the same length as clomid, shorter or longer?

I started a thread on this, but no responses so far even though I know there are a lot of clomid user in this section. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, on my natural cycles after clomid I noticed they were normal, about the same as pre-clomid. I had less OV cramps and pre AF cramps than I did when I was on clomid though..... Sorry I cant be more helpful, but I didnt notice many changes for the most part....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, you might want to try asking the girls on this thread about this question because they created the thread for girls taking a break from clomid and it might get you some more feedback...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/701157-taking-break-clomid-natural-cycle-whos-me.html


----------



## Dazed

Thanks wannabe! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well as I am currently on my 10th cycle of clomid (with a four month break in-between) I do have some answers for you ;)

Pre-Clomid I wasn't ovulating, cycles ranged from 30 to 50ish days and although I thought I was having ovulation symptoms I clearly wasn't.

Once on the clomid my cycles were pretty much the same every single cycle - 31 days long with ovulation smack bang on CD17. The symptoms did seem to get worse the longer that I was on it and so I was glad I could take a break but anxious that this would put me out of the game of ttc ovulation wise.

First round off of clomid and I had a text book 28 day cycle with ovulation on CD14. Gob-smacked didn't even start to describe it :haha: Symptoms were pretty much none existent during ovulation but then I did start to get mild sore back and cramps at about 6DPO. My period was a bit lighter then usual though and didn't last as long.

After this my cycles started getting shorter and my periods even lighter :wacko:

Back on the clomid now so will have to see if it alters again!

Hope this helps x


----------



## mrshanna

@Dazed...On clomid my cycles were long for me, around thirty one days. After the Clomid they were all over the place, but I believe the first two were super short. Are you really cycle day 32?


----------



## Dazed

Thank you! I think I have an answer thanks to you girls and finally getting answers on my other thread!

Well, the consensis I am reading (from here and another thread) is that it stays about the same. There was one answer that if you don't ovulate on your own, it won't be the same. Luckily, I ovulate on my own!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dazed can I be nosey and ask why your GP suggested clomid for you? x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, I ovulate on my own without clomid, so that might be why I didnt notice much of a difference in my cycles whether I was on or off the clomid. 

AFM, I have researched my DH's health insurance plans for next year and as I stated previously almost all of the plans have no infertility treatment coverage and the only plan that does have coverage but only for IUI and not for IVF was soooooo expensive, it was like about $1,500.00 a month U.S. dollars monthly premium for family plan through Aetna, and that is just crazy, Me and DH would be better off just paying for the IUI procedure out of pocket at $350.00 for one attempt which includes the sperm washing and the insemination. This Aetna plan didnt even cover IVF, and all I could think was if someone is willing to pay that much money for health insurance than it better have excellent infertility benefit coverage, and the coverage sucked....:growlmad: Long story short looks like I wont have any infertility coverage next year either.....:growlmad:


----------



## Dazed

mrshanna said:


> @Dazed...On clomid my cycles were long for me, around thirty one days. After the Clomid they were all over the place, but I believe the first two were super short. Are you really cycle day 32?

Yes, I'm currently cd32. Clomid cycles were 29-30days. Too scared to test, and I may have gone back to my old cycle of 32days. I had ov pains cd10 and again around cd17 or so... waiting it out to see what happens and trying my darndest to not SS.

My OB/Gyn gave me clomid because I believed it was weak ovulation. When I had my progeterone check (2 days early) they were only 7.7 something. I know thats not what they want to see, but he said it was fine, leading me to believe I needed to be proactive (I had to ask for my tests and point out to him the days they should be done). It was more of an effort to better regulate my cycles.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If 32 days is your longest ever cycle then not much longer to wait hun :hugs:

Wannabe have you decided to BBT this month? x


----------



## Dazed

32 isn't actually my longest, but it is my average. Longest was 38 but its only happened twice, next longest is 34.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Are you going to wait it out or test? Personally I would wait until CD39 but I am a wimp! Really hope this is a :bfp: and not just a long cycle :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Are you going to wait it out or test? Personally I would wait until CD39 but I am a wimp! Really hope this is a :bfp: and not just a long cycle :hugs:

I'm totally trying to wait it out this cycle.... Ugh. I'm about 9dpo today which is about when the temptation to test starts each month for me. I'm starting my 4 day string of work + overtime tomorrow in an attempt to make it past when AF is due without testing. I'm expecting AF Saturday or Sunday. I have written on my calendar to not test til tgiving on the 24th but by Monday I'll be 14dpo which would be late for me so if she hasn't shown up yet I expect the temptation to test will be too strong by Monday to work past.


----------



## fisher640

Good Luck Today Urch! Let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Waiting it out but not until cd39!


----------



## Dazed

I have actually given up on the notion of ever having kids, so testing early would just mean I was expecting to get pregnant.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Dazed :hugs:

Urchin can't wait to hear how you got on hun!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, No I am not doing my temps this month, although I do see a thermometer in my local drug store for doing it and could easily pick it up... hmmm.... It is something to consider for next cycle I suppose. 

@Dazed, I am sorry you are feeling down hun...:hugs: :hugs: I am going to keep everything crossed for you and send tons of baby dust your way in hopes you can get lucky this month and get your BFP...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs stru

:hugs: @ dazed.

I just caved and tested - BFN! What did I expect, I'm only 8 dpo :dohh:


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> There's one more sleep til The Scissors and I'm getting scary butterflies ... very glad I'm getting a general though, I really wouldnt want to brave The Scissors while awake!
> 
> Did I mention The Scissors? .. eeek!

I'm thinking of you today! I hope everything went well and that you didn't feel a thing!



fisher640 said:



> So the update from the fertility specialist follow up is:
> 
> 100% unexplained infertility - no surprise there
> 
> DH & I have decided we're going to go right unmedicated IUI, rather than clomid alone. DH is, as previously discussed multiple-phobic, and the doctor essentially said that's a good way to be and at 30 I'm young enough that we don't need to take unnecessary risks yet. I'm not sure if we'll start immediately next cycle, but we have a plan written up in the chart that we're allowed to do clomid, unmedicated IUI or both as soon as we want and we have info for all.
> 
> The end.
> 
> (there's a tiny bit more detail in my journal)

*hugs* I hate that we have all this technology and yet they come back with things like this. I do know that doctors don't know everything, so stay strong and keep hopeful on that IUI! :)



wannabeprego said:


> That will be DH and my plan probably early next year when we get our tax return back and can pay for the IUI procedure out of pocket, it costs us about $350.00 for the semen wash and insemination at my DR's office, but that cost isnt including the the medications and testing.
> 
> AFM, I am doing okay, just feeling a little impatient in the 2WW, the progesterone makes me feel dizzy,drowsy, and kind of a spaced out drunk feeling, it isnt fun to take, but I am going to suck it up this cycle to see if it will help me get my BFP in combination with the 50 mg clomid this cycle days 3-7, I am hoping I could maybe get lucky. :thumbup:
> 
> I still need to do the Saline Sonohysterography to find out what that bump was on the inside of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray, but I was pretty busy this month because my mom came down to visit, so I put it off, I am kind of nervous about it after how hard the HSG was on me, ugghhh, so part of me wants to put it off aslong as possible, but if I can grow some balls I might do it in December at the beginning of that cycle if AF shows up at the end of this month.... Depending on what the bump is on my uterus it could require surgical removal, which has me pretty nervous...ugghhh... :wacko:

Good to know the cost of IUI (well ok at least in your area, but it does give an idea of the ballpark range. I've got my fingers crossed for good news for you at the end of your 2ww! I get that drowsy drunk feeling if I take prometrium too early before bed and I hate it!

I wonder if that bump you have on your uterus is the same thing that I just found out that I have. In my pelvic u/s they found that I have a dimple or nubbin on my uterus. It's called a subseptus uterus and apparently can vary quite a lot from what I have which is considered to be a "normal variant" that won't interfere with ttc or pregnancy, to horns that divide the uterus in 1/2 or 3rds and have to be surgically removed. Either way I hope you get that appointment done and over with and that it turns out to be nothing of importance! :)



Feisty Fidget said:


> Well the clomid side effects arrived in full force last night :( Major mood swings and hot flushes - my least favourite of all of them! Poor DH may end up killing me before we even enter my fertile period :haha:

lol! Oh man, if nothing happens this cycle, I'll be starting clomid next cycle and while I'm excited to be moving forward, the major mood swings and hot flushes are NOT something I'm looking forward to. Good luck!



wannabeprego said:


> I take my clomid before bedtime so I can sleep through the symptoms. the good news is that the second month on clomid had alot less symptoms, I think your body gets adjusted to the medication after a while. This month i took my clomid and cant even tell i took anything, it is my 3rd month using the medication at 50 mgs.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling a little sad because it is annual emrollment time for my husbands medical plans, and I was looking over the 2012 plan benefits for the different options he has and all of the plans exclude coverage for the infertility treatments. I was thinking that we would have the option to chose a more expensive plan next year and that some of them would have infertility benefits, but so far it is not looking good, :nope: I do need to research it some more but from what I can see it doesnt look very promising..... :cry: i am trying not to get sad because I was thinking this would be a solution for us to pay for infertility care next year.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to save $$ to do IUI, and hopefully use our tax return $$ to help pay for IUI and hopefully it will work, otherwise if we have to do IVF and pay out of pocket I will be saving up for many years since it will cost between 10 to 14,000 dollars U.S. from what my research has shown.
> 
> The only other soultion I can think of is if I am lucky enough to find a new job with good health insurance options that has infertility benefits than I can use those, but there is no gurantees with that.....:nope: I am not working right now.....

Good suggestion on the clomid timing.



Dazed said:


> I know what you mean wannabe. I don't have fertility coverage of any kind, which is why I haven't had my HSG yet since its going to cost $900. I really don't want to see my checkbook hit a low point... it makes me nervous incase something were to happen to either mine or DH's job.




fisher640 said:


> Dazed, I also have no infertility coverage- and when I called the insurance company they said they don't even cover testing for infertility but they paid all for the HSG except my $30 copay. Just fyi

I know how you all feel about the insurance. My insurance sucks and it will get worse if I have to go to an RE... since it covers nothing of fertility as well. :( I do know though, that my OB tries to find ways to word things so that the insurance will cover it as a non-fertility related thing, so maybe yours will as well. *hugs*



wannabeprego said:


> @Fiesty, No I am not doing my temps this month, although I do see a thermometer in my local drug store for doing it and could easily pick it up... hmmm.... It is something to consider for next cycle I suppose.

I've actually had a bbt for months now, and this is the first cycle that I pulled it out to try it out. lol I'm having fun with it though since I got crosshairs on ff! :D

AFM - I don't think I ever updated on this thread about my test results. Soooo... here's what happened:

PHEWPH!!! Both results were good. In fact better then I expected!

My DH has 131mil sperm concentration with 59% of them with rapid progression (67% total progressive motility)! The prognosis for him is "good fertility potential" though in terms of normal vs abnormal sperm formation, he was on the low side of "good fertility potential". The OB didn't seem concerned about it though, it was just something we talked about after the meeting and getting a chance to look terms up in more detail/examples. So all in all amazing concentration and good motility.

For me, I have a subseptus uterus, BUT the OB says it's so slight that they actually consider it a normal variant and not something to be nervous about or that needs surgery. She described it as a dimple on my uterus rather then completely smooth. She said that based on how slight it was, it would not interfere with getting pregnant or growth of a baby in my uterus. She said I do have some cysts which were expected because of the pcos, but that they are small and inconsequential.

So overall she said there are no flags and that with these 2 tests done and showing pretty conclusively that all flags are green, that the fact I'm not ovulating is the fertility issue for us. So she stepped up the timeline!! If I don't get my period in 35 days I need to take a pregnancy test. If that shows negative, then she wants me to go ahead and kickstart my period and gave me a prescription for Clomid to take cd's 5-9! She also said that if my period comes naturally, then I can also go ahead and start the Clomid as well. At my previous appointment, she'd wanted to wait 4 months before taking the step to Clomid, but now, just a couple weeks later (one cycle) she feels that things are ready to move faster. So I'm really excited that things are moving ahead and that the results were good!

Oh and she was happy with my crosshairs as well even though neither of us are considering them the end-all be-all. BUT based on the high fertility of the cbfm and combining them with the crosshairs on ff, it's a good possibility that I did ovulate on the day or somewhere close to where ff says I did. So we'll see what happens. I'm even more hopeful about this cycle then I was at the start of it!! YAY!

Don't worry.. I'm not getting my hopes up too high, but even if I don't get pregnant this cycle, I still count all of this and forward progress and I know I'm getting just that much closer to being a mom.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger the clomid isn't so bad I am just a wimp :blush:

The first time I took it in August 2010 it was all so new and exciting that I didn't even notice the symptoms - and I am proof that it can work on the first round! We were assured that our loss had nothing to do with the clomid as well so please don't fret about that.

Well we have dtd for the first time this cycle and it looks like the plan to mirror our bedding schedule from our only successful cycle is all go - still not sharing this information with DH though ;) Don't want him feeling under pressure!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dodger the clomid isn't so bad I am just a wimp :blush:
> 
> The first time I took it in August 2010 it was all so new and exciting that I didn't even notice the symptoms - and I am proof that it can work on the first round! We were assured that our loss had nothing to do with the clomid as well so please don't fret about that.
> 
> Well we have dtd for the first time this cycle and it looks like the plan to mirror our bedding schedule from our only successful cycle is all go - still not sharing this information with DH though ;) Don't want him feeling under pressure!

Thanks! I'm actually more excited then nervous, but that is something I'm not looking forward to. 

Hehe! Good luck with the mirroring and keeping your DH in the dark about it! :) I hope it works for you!


----------



## mrshanna

Dazed said:


> mrshanna said:
> 
> 
> @Dazed...On clomid my cycles were long for me, around thirty one days. After the Clomid they were all over the place, but I believe the first two were super short. Are you really cycle day 32?
> 
> Yes, I'm currently cd32. Clomid cycles were 29-30days. Too scared to test, and I may have gone back to my old cycle of 32days. I had ov pains cd10 and again around cd17 or so... waiting it out to see what happens and trying my darndest to not SS.
> 
> My OB/Gyn gave me clomid because I believed it was weak ovulation. When I had my progeterone check (2 days early) they were only 7.7 something. I know thats not what they want to see, but he said it was fine, leading me to believe I needed to be proactive (I had to ask for my tests and point out to him the days they should be done). It was more of an effort to better regulate my cycles.Click to expand...

I dont blame you at all about not testing. In the 13 months we have been TTC I have used maybe 4 pregnancy tests. I dont test either until Im LATE because i cant handle the disappointment! Fingers are crossed for you hun!:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the hopes girls.

I don't mean to come off as being down, I'm fine with it. I just haven't completely given up TTC. For me 2 years is too long and its slowly taking its toll on me. I have to get my life back from the TTC monster.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dodger, I am so glad that DH's SA was overall very good!!! :thumbup: I am also glad that your DR went ahead and prescribed you the clomid sooner than later!!! I have got everything crossed for you and I am sending tons of baby dust your way that you will be getting your BFP, if not this month, than hopefully the clomid will do the trick for you!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks for offering a suggestion about what could possibly be on my uterus and for sharing your story with me, that makes me feel hopeful that it could most likely be nothing to worry about....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick question for Dodger, What kind of a scan did your DR do to examine your uterus? Was it what I am scheduled for, the saline Sonohysterography? If you did have this type of scan was it painful at all?

I also am on prometrium as well it is a 200 mg dose. I guess it is a synthetic version of progesterone so it is the same thing. What is your dosage and what cycle days do you take yours?


----------



## wannabeprego

Just some random symptom spotting from me... Ever since I have had the HSG and I know what tube is for sure open I have been paying attention to which side of my ovaries have been experiencing cramping, and when I OV'ed it seemed like the majority of the cramps were on the possibly blocked tube side, but recently for the last few days I have been having some crampy twinges on the open tube ovary side... Weird I know, but I just thought I would share... I amnot sure if it is possible to be in tune with your body enough to know which ovary is releasing eggs and which side is maybe working for implantation... :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really hope so wannabe :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Ay up my lovelies :hugs:

Here's the news from Urchin Towers ...
I was second on the list yesterday, but first on the list lady was waiting on bloods, so I got bumped up to first place - meaning I went down to theatre at 9.10
Five minutes in the anaesthetics room and just starting to think (as I always do) 'I don't think this anaesthetic is working' ... then someone spoke to me and I think I mumbled something to say I wasn't asleep yet and the voice said 'you're back on the ward'

So I slept for a couple of hours then woke up crampy - not dreadful, just like a bad period. Then I had an odd conversation with a nurse that went like this:
Me: I'm quite sore, could I have some painkillers
Nurse: I'm afraid the only thing I can give you is Morphine
Me: That will be fine!

I thought she was going to say paracetamol! At home with similar cramps I would have sent Mr Urch for co-codamol and hot water bottle - but Morphine? that'll do nicely

So I slept for another couple of hours, woke up and had a cuppa a wee and something to eat (ticking all the 'ready to go home today' boxes)
Dozed a bit more, read a bit of my book and waited for my consultant Mrs R to come see me.

She arrived at about half past four and told me that she'd had a good look around and could report that there are:
No scars
No adhesions
No fibroids
No polyps
and the lining is all fine too!!!!!!!

I thanked her many many times and agreed to let her know how it all works out for us!
I am officially in love with Mrs R - she is the kindest consultant I've ever met and such a good surgeon, honestly my external scar is so neat and fine and it sounds like she left my insides as neat as the out!

So I got home about 6 last night, still quite woozie from the anaesthetic and morphine - but very happy that we have the green light!
I've phoned the fertility clinic this morning to pass on my news and am generally taking things a bit easy today

By this I mean no plastering, but I am about to do some cleaning and re-cut the windowsill for the bathroom and tile round it

I really am no good at all at doing nothing, in fact it stresses me a lot more than just pottering about doing light jobs at a slow pace - but I do promise, no plastering!

Just thought I'd pass on the good news :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am so happy to hear that your procedure went so well, and that you are only a little soar!!!! That is great news that you got the green light to move ahead with your plans!!!! I am super excited for you hun!!! I wish you all the best with your plans moving forward!!! :happydance: :happydance:

AFM, I am already thinking about weekend plans, I think me and DH are going to put up our Christmas tree and decorations on Sunday. DH has Friday off since he works 10 hour days and gets every other Friday off, so we are going to have a long weekend. So Friday i am thinking of checking out a mall that I have never been to to try to find an outfit to go out on Saturday night in. I havent went out for a night of dancing in so long and I think it might be fun for me and DH to go check out a club around here. 

Do you lovley ladies have any fun plans for the weekend? I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_weekend_019.gif


----------



## Dazed

That is fantastic news urchin!!! So happy for you.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch I am literally grinning like the Cheshire cat! I have a really strong feeling that the fact you have over-come all of these obstacles lately to get the green light is a flipping amazing omen! You my lovely are soon to be pregnant!!!!

Wannabe that sounds nice hun, I will probably just be starting up my Etsy store and maybe doing a few more jewellery creations. I am not holding my breath that this is going to take off for quite a few months but I am more excited about the prospect of hearing some happy news from customers. My personal opinion is that the success stories relating to fertility crystals have more to do with providing the wearer with PMA and hope rather then any 'magical' properties - Kind of like a Placebo effect but hey if it works, it works! As always I love researching new fertility related tales and I will try to keep an open mind when it comes to Crystal Healing as I know many people swear by it. Oh and the Jewellery looks quite nice too ;) Also nice to have my jewellery scream that we are trying for a baby but in a secret way :haha:


----------



## Rin731

Went out to dinner with the in-laws for our anniversary last night. MIL was saying she "Knew a girl who stopped taking her BCP and got pregnant right away, but they didn't think she could.", and when I mentioned my irregular cycles (3-4/yr!) she asked me if I was taking any vitamins. 

:dohh:

I guess people who don't have trouble TTC just don't get it. I sat there and smiled through it, though inside I was feeling pretty down. 

Did I mention it was a huge restaurant/shops place decorated for Christmas, so there were a ton of little ones toddling around...:haha:


----------



## Rin731

urchin said:


> Ay up my lovelies :hugs:
> 
> Here's the news from Urchin Towers ...
> I was second on the list yesterday, but first on the list lady was waiting on bloods, so I got bumped up to first place - meaning I went down to theatre at 9.10
> Five minutes in the anaesthetics room and just starting to think (as I always do) 'I don't think this anaesthetic is working' ... then someone spoke to me and I think I mumbled something to say I wasn't asleep yet and the voice said 'you're back on the ward'
> 
> So I slept for a couple of hours then woke up crampy - not dreadful, just like a bad period. Then I had an odd conversation with a nurse that went like this:
> Me: I'm quite sore, could I have some painkillers
> Nurse: I'm afraid the only thing I can give you is Morphine
> Me: That will be fine!
> 
> I thought she was going to say paracetamol! At home with similar cramps I would have sent Mr Urch for co-codamol and hot water bottle - but Morphine? that'll do nicely
> 
> So I slept for another couple of hours, woke up and had a cuppa a wee and something to eat (ticking all the 'ready to go home today' boxes)
> Dozed a bit more, read a bit of my book and waited for my consultant Mrs R to come see me.
> 
> She arrived at about half past four and told me that she'd had a good look around and could report that there are:
> No scars
> No adhesions
> No fibroids
> No polyps
> and the lining is all fine too!!!!!!!
> 
> I thanked her many many times and agreed to let her know how it all works out for us!
> I am officially in love with Mrs R - she is the kindest consultant I've ever met and such a good surgeon, honestly my external scar is so neat and fine and it sounds like she left my insides as neat as the out!
> 
> So I got home about 6 last night, still quite woozie from the anaesthetic and morphine - but very happy that we have the green light!
> I've phoned the fertility clinic this morning to pass on my news and am generally taking things a bit easy today
> 
> By this I mean no plastering, but I am about to do some cleaning and re-cut the windowsill for the bathroom and tile round it
> 
> I really am no good at all at doing nothing, in fact it stresses me a lot more than just pottering about doing light jobs at a slow pace - but I do promise, no plastering!
> 
> Just thought I'd pass on the good news :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's so great!


----------



## dodgercpkl

wannabeprego said:


> @Dodger, I am so glad that DH's SA was overall very good!!! :thumbup: I am also glad that your DR went ahead and prescribed you the clomid sooner than later!!! I have got everything crossed for you and I am sending tons of baby dust your way that you will be getting your BFP, if not this month, than hopefully the clomid will do the trick for you!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks for offering a suggestion about what could possibly be on my uterus and for sharing your story with me, that makes me feel hopeful that it could most likely be nothing to worry about....:thumbup:

Oh thank you!! Reading this put a huge smile on my face! :hugs:



wannabeprego said:


> Quick question for Dodger, What kind of a scan did your DR do to examine your uterus? Was it what I am scheduled for, the saline Sonohysterography? If you did have this type of scan was it painful at all?
> 
> I also am on prometrium as well it is a 200 mg dose. I guess it is a synthetic version of progesterone so it is the same thing. What is your dosage and what cycle days do you take yours?

Mine was a trans-abdominal and trans-vaginal u/s (2 different tests) in which she did quite a bit of looking and recording of things. lol I haven't had what you are going to have so unfortunately I have no info for you on how that will be. *hugs* I'm hoping that you have the same type of easy experience that Urchin did!

As for the prometrium, I'm currently using it to kick start AF when needed. I start taking it if I don't have a new AF 6 weeks after cd1 and am not pregnant. My dose is the same as yours. I've actually discovered that for me where I sometimes have trouble getting to sleep, if I take the prometrium a couple of hours before bed, I'll have that woozy drunk feeling, but it seems to put me to sleep RIGHT away. lol If I want to avoid that feeling, I just take it right before I go to sleep and so far, when doing that, I've had no side effects that I've been awake to notice. :thumbup:



Rin731 said:


> Went out to dinner with the in-laws for our anniversary last night. MIL was saying she "Knew a girl who stopped taking her BCP and got pregnant right away, but they didn't think she could.", and when I mentioned my irregular cycles (3-4/yr!) she asked me if I was taking any vitamins.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> I guess people who don't have trouble TTC just don't get it. I sat there and smiled through it, though inside I was feeling pretty down.
> 
> Did I mention it was a huge restaurant/shops place decorated for Christmas, so there were a ton of little ones toddling around...:haha:

Ugh. Yeah and the hard thing is that even knowing that people who haven't had trouble don't have a clue, they still somehow manage to blindside me with their comments. *hugs* I'm sorry she was so uncomprehending of what you are going through.

@Urchin - I'm so glad that things went well and that the results were all clear and clean!! YAY! I'm also glad that if the scissors were present, that they weren't noticed. lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

That's brilliant news urchin xx I hope u are all well x Afm i was CD17 yesturday and 6dpo and i had a bit of brown spotting so either i am getting af really early or it was implatation bleeding which i have never had before, i am praying to god that it is implantation. Also the hospital rang me on tuesday and while i am waiting for my appointment the doctor wants to investigate so i have to have more tests done and oh has to have his semen tested xx


----------



## Djibou

Awesome news urchin, I'm so happy for you :happydance:

Tasha, FX for you that it was implantation bleeding :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm hoping it was implantation too! :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tasha, I got my fingers crossed it was implantation spotting and that you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


Good luck with your upcoming testing, I hope you get good results!! :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

So I walked out of the house today for work 10dpo and didn't test! I feel like I deserve an award! Usually I would have given in by yesterday. :rofl:


----------



## Tasha16

Haha well done Fisher you did really well not to test :haha: 

Thanks for the gl wishes ladies, sending loads right back at you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Just some symptom spotting from me, I am still getting over a cold that i have had for about the last 6 days, and I am on the last leg of it, with blowing my nose and coughing up crap..... well I just threw up some of my lunch.... so of course I am hoping it is because I am pregnant, but it might be from all of the flem and crap and coughing that made me do it.... ugghhhh... not fun... 

I did ask some of the girls in First Tri if having a cold is an early pregnancy symptom also and alot of them are coming back and saying they did get sick as an early prego symptom, so hopefully these are good signs for me and I am on the road to a BFP....


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> So I walked out of the house today for work 10dpo and didn't test! I feel like I deserve an award! Usually I would have given in by yesterday. :rofl:

LOL...Good for you!!!! Be strong!!! LOL....:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck wannabe!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well done fisher :wine:

Wannabe, I was ill with Sprout at about 11dpo but only lasted until 13dpo - hope this is a symptom for you :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tasha16 said:


> That's brilliant news urchin xx I hope u are all well x Afm i was CD17 yesturday and 6dpo and i had a bit of brown spotting so either i am getting af really early or it was implatation bleeding which i have never had before, i am praying to god that it is implantation. Also the hospital rang me on tuesday and while i am waiting for my appointment the doctor wants to investigate so i have to have more tests done and oh has to have his semen tested xx

Oh my! I'm hoping for implantation bleeding for you!!!



fisher640 said:


> So I walked out of the house today for work 10dpo and didn't test! I feel like I deserve an award! Usually I would have given in by yesterday. :rofl:

Wow!! Will you hold my hand and keep me strong when I get to 10 dpo?? Great job! :)



wannabeprego said:


> Just some symptom spotting from me, I am still getting over a cold that i have had for about the last 6 days, and I am on the last leg of it, with blowing my nose and coughing up crap..... well I just threw up some of my lunch.... so of course I am hoping it is because I am pregnant, but it might be from all of the flem and crap and coughing that made me do it.... ugghhhh... not fun...
> 
> I did ask some of the girls in First Tri if having a cold is an early pregnancy symptom also and alot of them are coming back and saying they did get sick as an early prego symptom, so hopefully these are good signs for me and I am on the road to a BFP....

Hmm... I haven't thrown up at all, but I've been sick for the last 5-6 days as well and my nose/coughing has been driving me crazy! Hopefully it's all good signs for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Just some symptom spotting from me, I am still getting over a cold that i have had for about the last 6 days, and I am on the last leg of it, with blowing my nose and coughing up crap..... well I just threw up some of my lunch.... so of course I am hoping it is because I am pregnant, but it might be from all of the flem and crap and coughing that made me do it.... ugghhhh... not fun...
> 
> I did ask some of the girls in First Tri if having a cold is an early pregnancy symptom also and alot of them are coming back and saying they did get sick as an early prego symptom, so hopefully these are good signs for me and I am on the road to a BFP....

I totally have a semi cold right now too. We're clearly spending too much time on here if we're spreading illnesses over the Internet to each other now

Thanks ladies I'm proud of myself and glad I signed up for this overtime to distract myself....although I don't know how much longer I can keep going. It's SO tempting.


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> I totally have a semi cold right now too. We're clearly spending too much time on here if we're spreading illnesses over the Internet to each other now

Muahahahaha!! So true! If I'd been drinking something just then, I would have spit it out all over my monitor. lol


----------



## wannabeprego

LOL...Well on the topic of early testing.....:blush:WOO HOOO, I am all excited because I just talked to DH on his ride home from work and he picked me up a few of the .88 cent Walmart tests!!! :happydance: :happydance: He totally supports my POAS addiction....LOL....:blush: He actually offered to pick them up for me, I wasnt even going to ask him to get me any...LOL... because I had forgot about it....:rofl:


----------



## fisher640

How many dpo are you wannabe?


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> How many dpo are you wannabe?

I would guestimate about 5 to 7 DPO, so early still,:blush: my ticker is an estimate, but my OPK's were a little funky this month...


----------



## Djibou

Yay you're all sick!! That makes me happy because I got a fever at 1 dpo and was sick for a week on the cycle where I got my :bfp: So I'm sending loooots of :dust: to all of you and hoping there will be good news coming soon!

I went to see an acupuncturist to try and relive the constant nausea, and I was able to eat a proper meal for the first time in 10 days... could be a major placebo effect I'm enjoying it anyways, even though nausea is a very small price to pay!

Great job Fisher, I'm very proud!!!

Wannabe, try not to test too early, no point in getting yourself upset again this month!


----------



## fisher640

Dij
I'm trying something similar to deal with TTC related anxiety & depression. I'm listening to the circle+bloom meditation program. I'm not the best meditator cause I'm quite fidgety. I hemmed and hawwed for a long time before I bought it but then I decided - well it's sure not going to hurt. Placebo or not who cares if it helps you feel better! I know I sound crazy but I suspect at least a little nausea must be reassuring to you though? Cause it means your little bean is there and growing well?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher you have me intrigued! Did you pay the full $59 download?


----------



## fisher640

I totally did. I'll keep u posted. Ive been using it but only for two weeks so I'll let you know....


----------



## urchin

I really can't deal with all the stress of POASing (it has to be a verb by now - surely!) Very occasionally I will dabble, but mostly it just stresses me.
And tbh, if I test early it doesn't actually change anything - if I get a negative I just end up thinking 'well, not every bfp shows up this early' and end up waiting for my period ... so, these days I cut out the middle man: if I'm late I'll test, if not, I won't :D

Today I am supposed to be resting but I'm about to clean the downstairs of the house - we didn't do the weekly clean last weekend as we were plastering, and as you can imagine, the house is now pretty grim

I'm not sure how I'm supposed to relax in such surroundings, so I may as well get on with it :(


----------



## Tasha16

Gl wannabe xx Urchin just be careful while ur cleaning x afm i am going out tonight as my brother is moving to london to work so i did a test this morning ov course it was a bfn but just wanted to check to see if i could have a couple of drinks xx


----------



## urchin

Kitchen and bathroom clean :D !
Just pausing for coffee then I may well start on the sitting room, before heading into town to the GUM clinic

Oh yes - deep joy...I have to have a chlamydia and HIV test to tick the final 2 boxes for IVF


----------



## Tasha16

oh the joy's, am sure that will be fun for u lol x


----------



## Dazed

I am proud of you girls for holding out POASing!

AFM - cd1 today :cry: I know I said I'm over it, but why does it still want to make me cry when the beotch shows? To make matters worse, I have a baby shower tomorrow for my 18yr old neice and my b-i-l's wift will probably be there (since they live there) and she is pregnant with her 6th (unplanned and she doesn't deserve it the way she treats her other children). I guess I shall drink for the entire BnB community in the TWW! OK, not that much, but enough for you girls holding out for the BFP in the next week or so.


----------



## dodgercpkl

dji - oh I do hope we follow in your cold=bfp footsteps!! I'm glad you got to eat a proper meal. :)

Urchin - I don't blame you for waiting until your period gets missed. I wish I could do the same! I usually wait until it's been like 30 days and then test once a week until it's been 6 weeks. I'd totally be antsy and wanting to clean as well, but take care of yourself ok? Ugh on the 2 tests you still have to do, but yay that you are getting closer!

Dazed - awww... sorry that the witch showed. :( *hugs*

AFM my temp yesterday pushed my o crosshairs back one day to friday on ff which would make me 7dpo (instead of 6). It's saying I should test on the 30th, but we'll see if I can hold out that long. I'll admit that there is an awful temptation to test on the 24th... it'll be Thanksgiving and how awesome would it be if we had something extra special to be thankful for?? Eh... I'll try and hold off though...


----------



## Tasha16

sorry the witch got u dazed xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sorry the witch got you dazed :hug: 

Good luck to those testing soon, i also felt like i was getting a cold the week before the BFP and my temps where quite high. Looking back there were a few signs i would normally have spotted but because we were not really TTC and waiting for IVF i didnt think anything of it.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies,
Wow I've only been off this site for a few days and had LOADS to catch up on!

I've had a really relaxed month this cycle - so relaxed I don't even know what day I'm on, I am somewhere in the 2ww though. Me and DH have BD'd regular so done all we can our end.

Fisher go you! Well done for not poas yet! I don't actually tend to buy tests anymore, last few times I've used them AF shows up the next day! So I am on a strict no poas rule at the moment!

Sorry the witch got u dazed! 
Wannabe good luck for when u do poas! Lol! 

So glad your op went ok urchin! That's really good news, hopefully won't be long til you get your BFP! Good luck on ur tests, I remember getting tested when I was younger, I was fine with the swab they do where they clamp you open but then they done one up my pee hole( for want of a better word!) & it stung like he'll for days after went I peed! At least your not having that one!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, Sorry the witch got you hun.....:hugs: :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1005293xxbbrm44ju.gif


----------



## Djibou

Dazed, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Fisher, it's not crazy at all, the nausea is reassuring for sure! But I don't feel too sick today, which is great timing because I have to spend the evening talking about safe sex with a bunch of teenagers in a youth center, so I can't look like a zombie or they won't listen to a word I say!!:haha:

I really hope your meditation program works out for you! I find meditation and planned relaxation so hard, I always have a million thoughts running through my head, and I am always impressed with people who can do it :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Uggghhhh, Grrrrr..... DH just noticed water dripping from the celing over the stair well, so the master bathroom is right above there and we both think it is the shower in the master bath... It is this old gross tiled shower that was an original to the house when it was built 32 years ago and the tile is in bad shape, and always gets all mold in the cracks and we have always hated the shower in there, and have been talking about redoing it... So now it looks like we wont be able to shower in there anymore... We are going to have to use the guest bathroom shower now instead. The only problem is I dont know when we will have the money to redo that shower in there. I know that DH should be able to Demo it and rip out the tiles himself, but as far as redoing it, we may need to call in a professional... ugghhhh.. What a pain... Grrr.... :growlmad: 

Now I think that poor DH has caught my cold that I have had for over a week now to, and I am feeling a little better but still not 100% so I dont know if we will be able to go out satuday night or not... Blah....


----------



## wannabeprego

,,,,,,


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry the :witch: got you Dazed :hugs:

Urch I am also having a chlamydia test in a few days but they are doing it by blood and lots of research I have done has said they can't test for chlamydia by bloods? :shrug:

Wannabe sorry about the leak hun but yay for the job!

Well I started knitting a pair or baby converse booties yesterday
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1056/1429147604_9af0670b7a_m.jpg 
They are for a Christmas present for DH cousin's bump. Yep it sure hurts knitting baby stuff for other-people but I am trying to force myself into not feeling so nasty towards pregnant women I know and forcing a cheery façade. Knitting does actually help de-stress me so I am secretly hoping it will work towards my :bfp: ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Fiesty!!! :flower:

Those little knitted converse shoes are super cute!!!! That is so sweet and thoughtful of you to make that for your cousin!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

wannabeprego said:


> Okay, so I think I might of just gotten some good news despite my weekend starting off kind of crappy!!! A staffing agency I used to work for just contacted me to see if I wanted to go back to work for them and do a part time temporary job I used to do for them earlier this year, so I am excited about it!!! :happydance: They wont need me to start until after Thanksgiving, but that works out perfectly with my schedule because I have to go out of town and will be going to see family for the holiday anyways and wouldnt of really been able to work next week just yet. So When the lady at the staffing agency finds out when the job will need me to start back to work she will let me know, so hopefully she will get back to me soon!!! I really liked it at my old job as an administrative assistant and I am excited to go back to work again and finally start making $$ again!!! :happydance::happydance:

That's great news!! Congrats!!!!!!!

@FF - Those shoes are ADORABLE!!! I think if it's something that's relaxing you, then it's a good thing!


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you Dazed :hugs:
> 
> Urch I am also having a chlamydia test in a few days but they are doing it by blood and lots of research I have done has said they can't test for chlamydia by bloods? :shrug:
> 
> Wannabe sorry about the leak hun but yay for the job!
> 
> Well I started knitting a pair or baby converse booties yesterday
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1056/1429147604_9af0670b7a_m.jpg
> They are for a Christmas present for DH cousin's bump. Yep it sure hurts knitting baby stuff for other-people but I am trying to force myself into not feeling so nasty towards pregnant women I know and forcing a cheery façade. Knitting does actually help de-stress me so I am secretly hoping it will work towards my :bfp: ;)

Super cute knitting! 
I looove knitting. I did have to take a baby item break for a while.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I love all things crafty Fisher! Know what you mean by taking a break from baby items though, the only things I have ever created are baby booties and hats :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

I scrapped a card when my hubby's cousin's wife got pregnant. It was fun since I like crafty things, but sad because by then we'd already been trying for over 6 months with no luck. I loved the card though!

Here's the baby card I made (the pics can be made bigger by clicking on them):

https://www.scrapbook.com/gallery/public/3222891_5_618963.jpghttps://www.scrapbook.com/gallery/public/3222883_5_618963.jpg https://www.scrapbook.com/gallery/public/3222885_5_618963.jpg

And just for good measure, here's one I made for my cousin's wedding:

https://www.scrapbook.com/gallery/public/3258483_5_618963.jpg 

I have to admit that I LOVED working on a baby plus growing up series of scrapbooks of my husband. I made them as a present for my MIL and FIL and they were so much fun to work on!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh wow they are gorge Dodger x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dodger, Wow those came out very pretty!!! I really like them alot!! You are a very talented and thoughtful lady!! :thumbup:

AFM, The ceiling below our master bathroom stopped dripping and is dry to the touch today, since we stopped using the shower in that bathroom, and DH shut the water off at the sink and the toilet in case the problem wasnt the shower causing the dripping ceiling problem. DH started demo on the shower and started taking down the tiles this afternoon, I have a feeling that project is going to take him a long time to complete, and I am not sure when we will be able to replace the shower walls in there and repair it, it should be easier to afford the project when I am able to return back to work though.

DH went to go pick up some chinese food for dinner, and since we both arent feeling that great it looks like it will be a quiet night in with some movies we rented, so just taking it easy this weekend. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far....:flower:


----------



## TTCfor2long

Hi ladies! If you don't mind I would love to join your group here. I haven't been on the forums here for very long so I am just now finding this forum and thread. AND it's great to have other women to talk to!!

A little history about me... DH and I have been TTC #1 for 5 years now. 3 years of hardcore trying and about 2 years of NTNP when I just can't handle it anymore. We have been to 3 RE's and they never seem to know why this just isn't happening for us. Over the course of doctors appts I started getting ovarian cysts that wouldn't go away. My second surgery they had to remove and ovary, but AF is still coming every month and typically right on time. We tried Clomid for 3 months and the doctor thought that I possibly miscarried but the blood test came back negative. My 4th month of Clomid AF was about a week late, then the day before my blood test she came and lasted for 44 days. Which was crazy and awful all at the same time. DH has perfect little swimmers. As for me the doctor suspects I have PCOS, although I don't have the symptoms of it and my hormone levels are always normal. I do have ovaries that appear to look like that of someone with PCOS though. I honestly just wish I could find out what the heck is wrong and when they suspect something, it is never a simple answer or explanation. Well I wish all of you the best of luck, and heres to hoping we all get our BFP's!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG, girls..... I just peeked in on DH's master shower demo.... and I thought he was just taking the old tile down... But nope... he has the whole friggen wall gone.....WTH.... He seems to think he can fix the shower himself, and I asked him if he had ever done dry wall before, and of course the answer was no.... but he went on and on about how easy this is going to be... lord help me.. I have a feeling this isnt going to go well and be an easy process. I tried to suggest we get an estimate from a professional to see about redoing the shower.... and he doesnt seem to be on board with it... lord help me....:wacko: 

@Urchin, I wish you lived closer hun, I would have you come and help with the shower redo... LOL....


----------



## wannabeprego

TTCfor2long said:


> Hi ladies! If you don't mind I would love to join your group here. I haven't been on the forums here for very long so I am just now finding this forum and thread. AND it's great to have other women to talk to!!
> 
> A little history about me... DH and I have been TTC #1 for 5 years now. 3 years of hardcore trying and about 2 years of NTNP when I just can't handle it anymore. We have been to 3 RE's and they never seem to know why this just isn't happening for us. Over the course of doctors appts I started getting ovarian cysts that wouldn't go away. My second surgery they had to remove and ovary, but AF is still coming every month and typically right on time. We tried Clomid for 3 months and the doctor thought that I possibly miscarried but the blood test came back negative. My 4th month of Clomid AF was about a week late, then the day before my blood test she came and lasted for 44 days. Which was crazy and awful all at the same time. DH has perfect little swimmers. As for me the doctor suspects I have PCOS, although I don't have the symptoms of it and my hormone levels are always normal. I do have ovaries that appear to look like that of someone with PCOS though. I honestly just wish I could find out what the heck is wrong and when they suspect something, it is never a simple answer or explanation. Well I wish all of you the best of luck, and heres to hoping we all get our BFP's!!!

Welcome to the thread!!! It is very nice to meet you...Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/033.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the group hun :hugs: Has your specialist tried you on metformin if he suspects PCOS? I have had a friend on here that used it and fell pregnant the second cycle?

Sorry about the shower Saga wannabe :hugs:

Have decided to join all you ill girls on here :( Only difference is mine is before ovulation so definitely not a symptom! I will stick to the schedule though as I feel really confident that it will work :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

The odd thing with this cold is that for the most part I actually feel fantastic! I should be tired from lack of sleep and miserable from my congestion, but while it does annoy me a bit, my SIL actually described me as glowing yesterday. lol IDK I do see to have more energy and be in a better mood the last few days. :shrug:

Welcome TTCfor2long! You are in good company if you do have PCOS since there are a lot of us ladies here with it as well. I agree with FF, have they tried Metformin at all?

Wannabe - sounds like you are having an interesting time over there. I hope everything turns out well with the shower in the end!

FF - So sorry you are sick too. *hugs*


----------



## TTCfor2long

Yes I did Metformin for around 6 months. If my memory serves me correct it was 500mg 3x a day. The side effects were pretty unbearable including low blood sugar so they had me reduce it to 2x a day and it was still too much so I eventually got taken off of it. 

GL with the shower demo lol... DH decided he was going to redue our bathroom a few years ago and it was a disaster LOL.


----------



## fisher640

:witch:
Well my cold was not beneficial :-/ as AF has arrived. 
I believe we'll be trying an unmedicated IUI this go round. 
This blows.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> :witch:
> Well my cold was not beneficial :-/ as AF has arrived.
> I believe we'll be trying an unmedicated IUI this go round.
> This blows.

Awwww.....I am so sorry hun......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs12.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm sorry Fisher :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Sorry the witch go you fisher

Welcome to the group TTCfor2long *waves* BTW that ticker is a bit scarey working out how much you have spent and how many times you have POAS. Dread to think what my total would be!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so sorry the witch got you fisher. :hugs:

I'm getting a bit more hopeful for this cycle. I'm 9dpo and I had spotting this morning! It's all gone now, but it was honest to goodness blood! Add that to the temp dip that I had and the glowing comment, and I'm really starting to think this *could* be the month!


----------



## wannabeprego

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm so sorry the witch got you fisher. :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting a bit more hopeful for this cycle. I'm 9dpo and I had spotting this morning! It's all gone now, but it was honest to goodness blood! Add that to the temp dip that I had and the glowing comment, and I'm really starting to think this *could* be the month!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-betty-boop-gl.gif


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you so much! I'm so excited and yet trying not to set myself up for a fall.

https://i.pbase.com/o1/53/623853/1/139321088.8Hbpfoym.42665ninja_e0yl7u.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds promising!


----------



## TTCfor2long

Good Luck! It's even more exciting when a LTTCer is about to test!


----------



## Rin731

Just ordered some Vitex.

Should be here after Thanksgiving.

Still no period, CD 77, so if she doesn't rear her ugly head by the time I get the vitex, I'll take a HPT...:coffee:

Still, here's to hoping I can get regulated.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks ladies! My temp this morning bumped my O day forward a day so now it's saying cd 11 (instead of cd10). I'm not sure I believe that, so we'll have to see how the next few days temps affect it. I'm pleased to see my temp continue to rise! That gives me even more hope! :)


----------



## fisher640

dodgercpkl said:


> Thanks ladies! My temp this morning bumped my O day forward a day so now it's saying cd 11 (instead of cd10). I'm not sure I believe that, so we'll have to see how the next few days temps affect it. I'm pleased to see my temp continue to rise! That gives me even more hope! :)

I took a peek at your chart dodger & That is a huge jump! Are you sure you didn't just O CD 18/19? Am I reading correctly that your OPK monitor read high that whole time?


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> I took a peek at your chart dodger & That is a huge jump! Are you sure you didn't just O CD 18/19? Am I reading correctly that your OPK monitor read high that whole time?

Quite honestly I'm not sure about anything. My gut feeling is that I O'd on cd10, but my gut could be telling me what it knows I want to hear. The funny thing is that I took my temp again 5 mins after the first time and it dropped by .4, but that still would affect my chart the same way. I suppose anything is possible and that's one of the reasons we like to keep practicing... ya know just in case. lol

ETA: You are right. My fertility monitor is still reading high and I've not had any peaks (or lows for that matter).

I also wonder though if I shouldn't discard the temp altogether. My teeth on that side of my mouth are achy today and my cheek was feeling warmer on that side then the other. Unfortunately I didn't think about possibly temping on the other side of my mouth until much later, so I have no idea if that would have had an effect or not.


----------



## fisher640

Dodger. You can never tell anything from one temp (unfortunately) you just need to wait and see a few days. Fx'd. I've learned it's never good to take my temp more than once, it just complicates things. Wait and see what it does over the next few days.


----------



## pinkfee

hey ladies hope you are all well. 

Good luck Dodger but like fisher said don't rely on just one temp its looking at the general shift in temp, just looked at your chart and that is one crazy leap of a temp! lets hope you have already O'd and it stays that way! 

:witch: arrived full today, but don't be sad for me for once her arrival means everything should be on schedule. for the newbies i've just started by 1st cycle of IVF so i'm down regging before they stimulate my ovaries. They said that AF symptoms could be hightened by the drugs i'm taking, and they're not wrong i'm having the period pains from hell :devil: and my mood ain't much better either! my work colleagues just better be nice to me today! :haha:

x

p.s i'm liking the new xmas smilies so thought i'd just throw one in here :xmas9: for good measure!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo pink wouldn't have even noticed there was festive smilies if you hadn't said! :xmas1:

Well CD12 and I am a bit paranoid that I have ovulated super early this month. I was really hoping it would be CD17 as this would have allowed me to be hopeful about the bedding schedule :wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Fisher - Yeah I know. :) I'm just trying to sit back and watch what happens. That's not easy ofc... lol So far I've taken my temp 2x's twice and each time I've kept the original temp in my charting but have noted the 2nd one as a more information type thing. 

Pink - I know right? It surprised the heck out of me when it just kept going up and up! 

Today finds my temp slightly lower, but still at that elevated temp area. Last night I could have sworn that I was starting my period. I had slight cramps and that general achy feeling around my vagina and upper legs area. I was also bloated and had lots of lower back aches. All of these are symptoms that I typically get while I'm on my period. I was also EXHAUSTED. I know that could mean one of 3 things (maybe more) - period is coming in the next day or 2 (so far not even a hint of spotting since Sunday morning), maybe signs of ovulation?, and ofc possibly signs of pregnancy. 

Is is sad that I'm wishing it was time to go to bed again so that I could wake up and find out what my next temp will be? lol

@Pink - That's great news!!

@FF - did you get any bd time beforehand?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well we have so far bedded on CD6, CD9, CD10 and CD12 - Who knows :shrug:

Really hope this is it for you hun x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well we have so far bedded on CD6, CD9, CD10 and CD12 - Who knows :shrug:
> 
> Really hope this is it for you hun x

If you o'd on the 12th, you actually have a great chance! If it was the 10th or 11th, still not bad, so I'm hoping that you have good things happen this month!! :D

My temp rose up again this morning and FF changed my O date back to cd10! I had to fight myself not to test this morning. Hopefully I'll have something to be extra thankful for tomorrow! :)


----------



## phoenixrose

Hey ladies, I'm new to this forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I have been LTTTC for 2 years now. I'm about to start my second round of clomid on Friday. This clomid is a double edged sword...it gives me more hope then I've had in a long time but because of that home, when I get the BFN, I'm even more upset about it. Just trying to stay hopeful and have a positive attitude that I will get the best Christmas present ever.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope the clomid works for you and you get your BFP this cycle Phoenix! I know how you feel about that. I was the same way when I started metformin (and tbh I feel about the same having the prescription for clomid in my purse right now), and it hurt every month that I still had to take prometrium to kick start my period.


----------



## fisher640

I know what you mean about hope. It's so hard because everyone says "yayyyy pos mental attitude" but it never works and the more hopeful I feel the more depressed I get when AF arrives


----------



## Dazed

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

phoenixrose said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new to this forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I have been LTTTC for 2 years now. I'm about to start my second round of clomid on Friday. This clomid is a double edged sword...it gives me more hope then I've had in a long time but because of that home, when I get the BFN, I'm even more upset about it. Just trying to stay hopeful and have a positive attitude that I will get the best Christmas present ever.

Welcome to the group!! It is very nice to meet you!! Good luck!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/mcHT5FWelcome5FFloralDoves.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Haven't ovulated yet :dance:

BUT have royally messed up on the :sex: schedule :( I was supposed to bed CD13 but accidentally bedded CD12 instead :dohh: Trying not to get too disheartened about it but I really had it in my head that an exact mirror of bedding schedule from our lucky month would result in :bfp: Oh well, still have the chance to bed CD15


----------



## Sticky Beans

Fingers crossed for you FF!

I'm On CD29 today, generally AF turns up between 30 - 35 for me, I feel like I'm due on as well, got my usual few spots and getting twinges so think the biatch will be here soon &#58382;
I've not tested at all this month but not had any symptoms this month - not even had any lying tits! So don't feel too hopefull.

Welcome to the newbies!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hope she stays away hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, How are you all? what's the latest news for you all, I don't suppose we've had any bfp's yet, be amazing if we did.
AFM I had my appointment today for my Laparosxopy and Hysteroscopy It's on December 5th, funny how it takes no time for an appointment for surgery, yet a HSG took 3 months to get in, anyway just looking forward to getting it out of the way now :) xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, How are you all? what's the latest news for you all, I don't suppose we've had any bfp's yet, be amazing if we did.
AFM I had my appointment today for my Laparosxopy and Hysteroscopy It's on December 5th, funny how it takes no time for an appointment for surgery, yet a HSG took 3 months to get in, anyway just looking forward to getting it out of the way now :) xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sticky, Good luck hun, I hope the :witch: stays away!!!! :af::af::af: :dust::dust:

@Mrshowley, I wish you all the best and hope that your upcoming surgery goes well, is pain free and you have a quick and speedy recovery...:hugs::hugs:

AFM, i have really soar nipples and also the end of my breasts are tender to the touch around my nipples. I did get some faint second lines and have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery, but for some reason I feel like AF is going to crash my party. I also have some light AF cramps which I normally get right before AF arrives, and I am craving all kinds of junk food, and feeling really hormonal. Me and DH have been picking at eachother all day over silly stuff all day too...I pigged out on Mcdonalds burger and fries for dinner...ugghhh.. So all I can do is wait it out and see what happens, I am trying to pump my breaks on testing for now so I dont make myself go too insane with early testing!! We canceled our thanksgiving plans to travel and go be with family because DH caught my cold and is sick, we also are kind of strapped for cash right now and to be toally honest with you really cant afford to travel right now either. 

I also wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy-thanksgiving.gif


----------



## mrshanna

Happy Thanksgiving wannabeprego! I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our wonderful cousins across the pond!

Wannabe are you going to see GP about getting a test to check on these positive HPT?

AFM temp dropped this morning at CD14 so I believe I will ovulate tomorrow, don't feel so bad about messing up the bedding schedule now as I needed to ovulate on CD17 for it to actually work :wacko:

Still holding out for that :bfp: !


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wannabe and FF - fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## StorkStalker

I join in sending good vibes and FX to wannabe and FF too!!


----------



## Tasha16

fisher640 said:


> I know what you mean about hope. It's so hard because everyone says "yayyyy pos mental attitude" but it never works and the more hopeful I feel the more depressed I get when AF arrives

I know what u mean fisher i am the same i was really hopeful and positive this month then yesturday started with the crap before af (sorry tmi) which has brought me back down with a bang, i was so gutted i couldn't stop crying and told the oh i don't think it's ever gonna happen and that i understand if he doesn't want to be with me lol. I was an absolute mess. The oh was really good tho he gave me a big hug and told me he isn't going anywhere and we will have a baby even if we have to buy one pmsl, i did say we can't go to home bargains and get one, they don't sell em.. Bless him he did cheer me up xx i hope ur ok? X


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning ladies. Today I am 11 or 12 dpo and my temp dropped to JUST above the coverline, so I am assuming Im out again this month. This news is going to make for such a hard day. I have a harder and harder time enjoying holidays. I wanted to be sharing and creating holiday traditions with my own children by now!!! Going through the motions of days like today just feel pointless to me right now.

I went to a family dinner last weekend at my OH's brothers house. He wanted everyone to come meet his son's newly pregnant (oops) now-fiance. I was dreading it because I new how hard it would be on my overly-sensitive nerves (Im to the point that being around pregnant women and babies makes me cry at the drop of a hat). I was doing pretty well until the same brothers 18year old daughter announce that she too is (oops) pregnant. Really??? Two teens accidently knocked up!!! And me standing in the middle f them feeling worthless and like Im not even a woman.

Its going to be such a long day. I dont want my poor DH to find me in turns again this morning. He has to be getting soooooo tired of it.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tasha16 said:


> I know what u mean fisher i am the same i was really hopeful and positive this month then yesturday started with the crap before af (sorry tmi) which has brought me back down with a bang, i was so gutted i couldn't stop crying and told the oh i don't think it's ever gonna happen and that i understand if he doesn't want to be with me lol. I was an absolute mess. The oh was really good tho he gave me a big hug and told me he isn't going anywhere and we will have a baby even if we have to buy one pmsl, i did say we can't go to home bargains and get one, they don't sell em.. Bless him he did cheer me up xx i hope ur ok? X

Awww... I love your OH's response! It does suck and it is so frustrating to be hopeful and then get disappointed time after time. I think that's why for me having the weightloss goals help because even if I get bummed out from bfn's or AF hiding, I still get cheered by seeing that at least in SOMETHING I'm making some progress. It's a bit of a hollow victory, but it does help cheer me up a bit.



mrshanna said:


> Good morning ladies. Today I am 11 or 12 dpo and my temp dropped to JUST above the coverline, so I am assuming Im out again this month. This news is going to make for such a hard day. I have a harder and harder time enjoying holidays. I wanted to be sharing and creating holiday traditions with my own children by now!!! Going through the motions of days like today just feel pointless to me right now.
> 
> I went to a family dinner last weekend at my OH's brothers house. He wanted everyone to come meet his son's newly pregnant (oops) now-fiance. I was dreading it because I new how hard it would be on my overly-sensitive nerves (Im to the point that being around pregnant women and babies makes me cry at the drop of a hat). I was doing pretty well until the same brothers 18year old daughter announce that she too is (oops) pregnant. Really??? Two teens accidently knocked up!!! And me standing in the middle f them feeling worthless and like Im not even a woman.
> 
> Its going to be such a long day. I dont want my poor DH to find me in turns again this morning. He has to be getting soooooo tired of it.

Ugh. That would be hard for all of us I think. *hugs* I hope you still have a happy Thanksgiving regardless. I had a bfn this morning too, so I'm in somewhat the same boat. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you lovely ladies!! :flower: I hope you girls have a wonderful day. Me and DH are spending the holidays together at home this year and cooking our own thanksgiving dinner. DH prepped some of the food this morning. We got a small turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes that i am going to candy and bake with marshmallows etc. Of course we have pumpkin and apple pie for desert as well. We were going to travel up north to be with family this year but DH caught my cold and got sick after i was starting to get over my cold. So we didnt want to have to drive 7 hours and than bring our colds to all of my nieces and nephews, which now total 9 altogether. Plus we are a little strapped for cash right now which makes the cost of traveling difficult for us right now. I feel bad we arent going but it was too much this year I think. But, the good news is that my entire family will be getting together the weekend before Christmas so we should be able to see everyone than in just a few weeks!! I was also dreading having AF arrive well I was with my family for Thanksgiving and I was worried about crying in front of everyone as well because AF could arrive anytime now. Only my DH and my mom know how hard LTTC has been on me..

@MrsHannah and Tasha... huge hugs going out to both of you ladies!!!! :hugs: :hugs: This LTTC is really heart breaking month after month. When AF shows up it always feels like someone just stomped on your heart. :hugs: :hugs: 

@Fiesty, I wont be getting any blood work done unless AF is pretty late, and I can get past my longest cycle which was 33 days, but that has only happened like twice in the last pasty 2 plus years. My cycles range from about 25 to 33 days, with an average of about 28 days. 

It's funny because I was also talking to DH about how if I had known that TTC was going to be such a challenge for us than we would of started this process several years ago, when we would of been able to afford to pay for the infertility treatments that we need back when DH was making alot more money when he had a different job than what he has now!!! Than I was saying how we would of had a toddler running around the house by this time and how quiet the house is with just me and DH and our dog. Sigh...

Hang in there girls, our times will come....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Hanna, Tasha and wannabe we all feel you pain :hugs: This is all so crap and unfair! I still have the childish naive outlook that life should be fair and am constantly whining when it isn't :blush:

Well even more bad luck for us today, I went down to find my car had been clamped :cry: We own our flat (well technically the bank does but we pay a mortgage ;)) and my car was in my assigned parking space but I had forgotten to display my permit. I had to pay £130 to get the car released ($202) and there is no chance of getting it back as despite the company having my registration details on file they are saying it is solely my fault. DH was not a happy bunny as we are already £400 short for bills this month and we are still waiting on a possible fine for me speeding too :blush: I know I sound terrible but this really isn't like me, I am usually a fine upstanding citizen!

So I figure that something has to go our way soon :shrug: We have our fertility appointment tomorrow and if I get bad news there I am likely to turn into a snivelling snotty mess right there with the specialist.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Aww FF I'm so sorry about the rash of bad luck lately. I'm praying for some amazing luck to start heading your way! *hugs*


----------



## mrshanna

Thanks for the support ladies. This is the most supportive bunch of women!!! Sorry about the bad luck FF. I hope your appointment tomorrow brings you a turn around!


----------



## Rin731

mrshanna said:


> Good morning ladies. Today I am 11 or 12 dpo and my temp dropped to JUST above the coverline, so I am assuming Im out again this month. This news is going to make for such a hard day. I have a harder and harder time enjoying holidays. I wanted to be sharing and creating holiday traditions with my own children by now!!! Going through the motions of days like today just feel pointless to me right now.
> 
> I went to a family dinner last weekend at my OH's brothers house. He wanted everyone to come meet his son's newly pregnant (oops) now-fiance. I was dreading it because I new how hard it would be on my overly-sensitive nerves (Im to the point that being around pregnant women and babies makes me cry at the drop of a hat). I was doing pretty well until the same brothers 18year old daughter announce that she too is (oops) pregnant. Really??? Two teens accidently knocked up!!! And me standing in the middle f them feeling worthless and like Im not even a woman.
> 
> Its going to be such a long day. I dont want my poor DH to find me in turns again this morning. He has to be getting soooooo tired of it.

I feel you- had to see my 2.5 yr old nephew and 6 month old niece today at Thanksgiving. :dohh:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Rin731 said:


> I feel you- had to see my 2.5 yr old nephew and 6 month old niece today at Thanksgiving. :dohh:

Yeah I'm with you both on that. My niece (8) and nephew (3) were here yesterday and I love them to pieces but it just makes me even more crazy to have a child of my own. Then there's my SIL. I love her dearly but every 5 min she was saying things like "Are you sure you want one? I mean if you don't have one you don't have to deal with this". Ok. I'm not 5. I do know that having a child means going through rough times, pouts, crying, screaming etc. You just really aren't helping with your comment because YES! I do still want one. I'm very sure. Ugh.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in and give you all an update. I have finally decided that waiting for IVF on the NHS here is going to be a long process...I recently have found out (and not from the FS) that I am not officially on the waiting list. :growlmad: So in the meantime I have decided to book a private FS appointment which is on Tuesday. I am hoping that the FS will give me Clomid or find something else that could be the problem rather than being unexplained. 

Today I am on CD16 and possible 1DPO. I got two peaks on my CBFM this cycle which I am pleased about as I have not had a Peak on it for a while. I am thinking it could have been a bad batch of sticks and it was stressing me out so I stopped using it for a good while. I am thinking that I O'd yesterday but my temp this morning it not go as high as I would have like and to give me the confidence to say I am not officially in the 2WW. 

Big hugs to all you ladies that are going through a rough time lately. :hugs: It is really hard when you hear of people falling pregnant especially those that fall within a month or two or those who unexpectantly fall pg. I have had so many of those around me in the 3 years I have been actively TTCing. At the beginning it was so hurtful but for some reason I am feeling stronger now and even those I still get the odd twinge of sadness when I hear of a pg...I just lift myself up and carry on now. Maybe I got that way because I really don't like DH to see me upset. He did noticed how upset I would have got when AF arrived and he said he gets upset that I am upset. So I have learnt to build a thick layer of skin. I do still feel sad when I see all my nieces, all three of them are 2 and under. I had started TTCing just after my sil found out she was pg with the first niece who is now 2...she now has her second and bil as now got one. Hope that makes sense. 

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

There seems to be a few of us on downers at the moment! LTTC is so hard! I've not told many people that we are ttc so in conversations ref babies I find myself saying things like 'Me & DH aren't ready for kids yet' or ' we want some nice holidays 1st' - What a load of crap! Everytime I get into one of these conversations a little bit of me dies inside. Esp since most of my mates are now pregnant with their 2nd! Although I think I prefer this to people knowing and keep on asking how it's going.
My 1 close friend (without kids) that knows asks occasionally how we are getting on etc I never go into details all I normally say is Sh*t still not pregnant! as don't want to bore people with my problems, you guys on here probably know more about my LTTC battle than anyone else! 

To make matters worse I am now on CD1 - YET AGAIN!!!! Argghhhh! 

I plan on turning the music in my car up really loud on the way home from work and screaming!!! Lol!


On a brighter note - It's Friday! I have a 12 mile obsticle course to run tomorrow so hopefully I'll burn off some pent up frustration! Hope all you lovely ladies have nice plans for the weekend! Sending out hugs for those who need it!

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Screaming in my car was always a method of relaxation for me too! :D

*hugs* to everyone!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sticky Beans, Big hus to you hun..so sorry the dammed witch got you...:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We all do seem to be on downers at the moment :hugs: Maybe it's that old saying that Misery likes company?

Well back from fertility appointment, we were advised to allow a minimum of 2 hours so we paid out a small fortune for 3 hours in the car park and was back after 30 minutes :(

I tried giving her my cycle dates (the letter requested I bring them along) but she said it wasn't needed :shrug: Apparently DH SA wasn't as okay as we were told by his GP and so she has requested another one. I have to be booked in for a HSG and once it is confirmed that I have no blockages she will look at the different medications to keep me ovulating. I was told by the GP that the NICE guidelines state that using clomid for anything over 12 cycles dramatically increases the risk of cancer whereas she has said that based on her clinical assessment it is fine :wacko: If no joy with the clomid I will be prescribed injectables (presumably the same used for IVF? :shrug:)

She was very to the point and although nice she didn't offer me any assurances. I know I shouldn't expect to be mollycoddled but lots of ladies say that their FS are wonderful and tell them that they will do everything medically possible to ensure they will be parents. I am trying to focus on the fact that I have my HSG procedure scheduled but I can't help but worry that she is going to fob us off with the clomid if the HSG comes back clear.


----------



## dodgercpkl

FF - sorry your FS wasn't more communicative then that. I completely get your frustration about the parking as well... so frustrating! Hopefully she'll have more answers to offer when the 2nd SA and the HSG results come back. *hugs*


----------



## phoenixrose

dodgercpkl said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you- had to see my 2.5 yr old nephew and 6 month old niece today at Thanksgiving. :dohh:
> 
> Yeah I'm with you both on that. My niece (8) and nephew (3) were here yesterday and I love them to pieces but it just makes me even more crazy to have a child of my own. Then there's my SIL. I love her dearly but every 5 min she was saying things like "Are you sure you want one? I mean if you don't have one you don't have to deal with this". Ok. I'm not 5. I do know that having a child means going through rough times, pouts, crying, screaming etc. You just really aren't helping with your comment because YES! I do still want one. I'm very sure. Ugh.Click to expand...

Words can't even begin to describe how much I agree with you! Sometimes I just feel like saying, "YES! I really do want one, if you don't like yours so much, how about you give me one."


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah... it wasn't the best of moments, but to be fair to her, I know she loves her kids very much and was trying (badly) to make me feel better that I wasn't pregnant yet, but it still just hit me all wrong.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger I think that sometimes Mother's find it extremely hard to relate to us. They may claim that they 'understand' how we feel but in reality most can only see the positive aspects of our life (free to spend money, strong relationships with OH, freedom to do whatever whenever etc) and wonder why we are complaining and those that are really content with Motherhood just come across as patronising :wacko:

Had a debate with a family member today about donating eggs - I stated it was something I was happy to do and she stated that although she likes the idea she would constantly worry about the life and welfare of that child. I tried explaining that perhaps due to the fact that we are so absorbed in infertility and the battles of others that my outlook is that it is only a positive thing to give someone the gift of a child but she just kind of gave me the "hmmmm" Which translates to 'only a Mother would understand' :growlmad:

Well bad news continues, bloody bike has now been stolen! Needed it to save on petrol and now I can't even afford a cheap second hand one :growlmad:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I think you are right on that FF. And ugh. I hate that condescending kind of attitude! I've had 36 years to get out and live and I have! I've traveled a ton and checked so many things off of my must do list. Sucks that she didn't really get to do that before kids, but I can't help it ya know?

Your post about donating eggs gave me goosebumps! I think that's a fantastic idea! And yeah, it's a part of you, but it's so very much a gift that you would potentially be giving someone else who wants it so very badly. I'm totally with you on this.


----------



## urchin

Morning me lovelies!

Sounds like there's a whole heap of fed up going on right now ... maybe the winter blues is mixing with the not-pregnant purples? Though of course it might not be winter for all of us - damn, there goes that theory!

Thinks are now starting to happen quickly for me: drugs will arrive next Saturday and I start injecting the Saturday after that. Then it will be 4-6 weeks before egg collection and poooooof! our savings will be gone. Hopefully to be replaced by something a lot more precious.

And so we continue with the house - the front bedroom is now plastered, today we will fill and sand any dips, then next weekend we paint (and the one after that lay some flooring and move into it) Ready to start on our bedroom after Christmas ... I have promised myself no more plastering this side of Christmas, but I might get itchy to do it once the room is stripped

I've ordered a new kitchen - it's from ebay but brand new ... and I've managed to get about £2.5k worth of kitchen for £500, which pleases me greatly as we'll be leaving it behind.

And I went to look at a house yesterday which I really liked. There's a fair bit of work to do on it (a couple of stud walls to take down and yet more plastering) But it's a lot of house for the money and has a decent sized garden.

It's a reposession, so if it's still on the market when we are ready to sell, we might be able to put a very cheeky offer in for it :D

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin you are such a busy little bee! I would be so upset that all of my hard work was being left behind for someone else to enjoy but you are already eyeing up the next big house project ;)

Exciting news on the meds front hun :thumbup: Please keep us posted!

My Nan is coming out today :dance: Going to go down just after lunch to get her ready and then it is off home :dance:

And I had a glorious evening out yesterday night with some girlfriends! My weekend has certainly been a lot more awesome then my crappy week!


----------



## urchin

it's strange FF - doing up a house not to my own taste ... but neutral is the way to go for selling!

Hope you have lots of fun with your nan - sounds like a much better Sunday than mine :D


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Girls,

@Urchin, i am so excited that you are going to be starting your meds to get prepared to start your IVF!!! I got everything crossed for you and am sending a boat load of baby dust your way!!!! :dust: :dust: I also wish you good luck with selling your house and getting the one that you really like!! It sounds like 2012 has alot of blessings in store for you hun!!! :happydance:

@Fiesty, I am sorry you had a ruff week,:hugs: but glad things got better and you are enjoying your weekend now!!! :thumbup:

AFM, I am going completly mad waiting on my BFP or AF to arrive. I track my periods online and it has averaged my cycles out at 27 days. So it is saying that my period could be 2 days late today. Here are my stats from the website, a quick copy and paste...LOL

_Your last period was on October 29, 2011. 


The number of periods you've entered into MyMonthlyCycles is 30. 


Based on the periods you have stored in MyMonthlyCycles: 
Your average menstrual cycle length is 27 days.

The longest cycle you have tracked was 32 days. 

The shortest cycle you have tracked was 24 days. _ 


But, I wont feel comfortable calling my period late until I make it past CD33 I think.... Every day is draggging by soooooooo sloooooooowly!!!:wacko::wacko: As far as symptoms, I had soar nipples for like 5 days now, but today they dont seem as soar. I have been having light AF type cramps that come in waves, like right now I dont have any cramps at all, very odd indeed. DH swears my boobs look bigger and my nipples look bigger. I think my left boob looks more veiny, like there are a ton more dark blue veins, which i know is a good sign. But the right one looks the same i think.:wacko:. i do feel like I have been peeing more lately, but that could just all be in my head at this point. Since I have only gotten faint lines on my HPT's and nothing definate yet, I feel like AF is just waiting to make her appaerance to get my hopes up... ugghhh..... I am supposed to use my last FRER on Thursday. I had DH hide it from me so I wouldnt use it before my AF was for sure late....:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

And another positive sign is that my OPK's are pretty dark, even though I know they are negative, they are staying darker than what is normal for me during this part of my cycle, so it is one thing keeping me hopeful...

Here are my OPK's...

yesterdays...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11-26.jpg

todays......

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11-27.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am counting on you to get that :bfp: so soon after your HSG as it will give me hope for mine next month!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks for ur support ladies i am feeling a little better now, i got my hospital appointment through and i'm there in the 22nd if december, also i had my first bloods done on friday and will have my cd21 bloods done on the 13th so at least that will b done before my appointment the down side is oh can't get in to take his sa sample untill jan so got a long wait for that xx I hioe u are all feeling better xx


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you- had to see my 2.5 yr old nephew and 6 month old niece today at Thanksgiving. :dohh:
> 
> Yeah I'm with you both on that. My niece (8) and nephew (3) were here yesterday and I love them to pieces but it just makes me even more crazy to have a child of my own. Then there's my SIL. I love her dearly but every 5 min she was saying things like "Are you sure you want one? I mean if you don't have one you don't have to deal with this". Ok. I'm not 5. I do know that having a child means going through rough times, pouts, crying, screaming etc. You just really aren't helping with your comment because YES! I do still want one. I'm very sure. Ugh.Click to expand...


MIL and DH's aunt, and my SIL, were all saying the same thing when my nephew had a meltdown.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rin731 said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you- had to see my 2.5 yr old nephew and 6 month old niece today at Thanksgiving. :dohh:
> 
> Yeah I'm with you both on that. My niece (8) and nephew (3) were here yesterday and I love them to pieces but it just makes me even more crazy to have a child of my own. Then there's my SIL. I love her dearly but every 5 min she was saying things like "Are you sure you want one? I mean if you don't have one you don't have to deal with this". Ok. I'm not 5. I do know that having a child means going through rough times, pouts, crying, screaming etc. You just really aren't helping with your comment because YES! I do still want one. I'm very sure. Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MIL and DH's aunt, and my SIL, were all saying the same thing when my nephew had a meltdown.Click to expand...

:growlmad: It makes me even madder when BAD parents say it! Like they don't realise that the reason their little cherub acts like the spawn of hell is because they have no rules, boundaries or routine. Yep my children will occasionally play up but they will know the difference between what is acceptable and what isn't because I will make sure of it!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of your support this month ladies but the :witch: got me!!! I had a feeling that something wasnt right when my tests never got any darker and all I got was those faint barely there lines. I never got a good definate line on a FRER either, so it was either all evaps or I had a chemical. 

I am not taking it that hard this month though, because over my LTTC journey I am starting to develop a thick skin. I got a little teary eyed this morning but I quickly got myself back together and stopped. After all there is no sense in crying over spilled milk right?? I think i am going to take the month of December off from TTC altogether. I am going to push TTC on the back burner until my DH and I can afford to do our IUI which will hopefully be sometime early next year. I honestly think that if I was going to get pregnant without the help of a DR than it would of hapened on it's own by now. The sooner I accept this, the better off i will be for the time being and the less heart ache I will feel until we can do the IUI.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> :growlmad: It makes me even madder when BAD parents say it! Like they don't realise that the reason their little cherub acts like the spawn of hell is because they have no rules, boundaries or routine. Yep my children will occasionally play up but they will know the difference between what is acceptable and what isn't because I will make sure of it!

Yeah it's definitely tougher when it's a parent that just doesn't care to discipline their child properly. I have to say that my SIL and my bro for that matter are really good with their kids. My nephew was having a bad day, but anytime he started getting bad, my SIL would stop him in his tracks with the threat (and follow through if needed) of a lost point. Well that and he's 2... and going through the terrible 2's. lol 

I think the thing that frustrated me the most was that I know she went through a tough time getting pregnant with both of her kids, and I'd think she would know how it feels to have something like that said to her. Eek! I just thought of something... I am now remember just how many times my parents and I asked her if she was pregnant yet. :dohh: Oi... I think her comment was maybe karmic justice. >.<


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: It makes me even madder when BAD parents say it! Like they don't realise that the reason their little cherub acts like the spawn of hell is because they have no rules, boundaries or routine. Yep my children will occasionally play up but they will know the difference between what is acceptable and what isn't because I will make sure of it!
> 
> Yeah it's definitely tougher when it's a parent that just doesn't care to discipline their child properly. I have to say that my SIL and my bro for that matter are really good with their kids. My nephew was having a bad day, but anytime he started getting bad, my SIL would stop him in his tracks with the threat (and follow through if needed) of a lost point. Well that and he's 2... and going through the terrible 2's. lol
> 
> I think the thing that frustrated me the most was that I know she went through a tough time getting pregnant with both of her kids, and I'd think she would know how it feels to have something like that said to her. Eek! I just thought of something... I am now remember just how many times my parents and I asked her if she was pregnant yet. :dohh: Oi... I think her comment was maybe karmic justice. >.<Click to expand...



lol Yes, even if they're good parents, hearing it is rough.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Has anyone heard any good things about hypnotherapy and fertility? I read a study where half of a group of IVF patients were given hypnotherapy through an audio cd during their treatment and half weren't. The amount of successful pregnancies was almost double the amount in the hypno group :wacko:

I am seriously considering it but don't want to pay out lots of money on CDs that may not work :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone heard any good things about hypnotherapy and fertility? I read a study where half of a group of IVF patients were given hypnotherapy through an audio cd during their treatment and half weren't. The amount of successful pregnancies was almost double the amount in the hypno group :wacko:
> 
> I am seriously considering it but don't want to pay out lots of money on CDs that may not work :wacko:

Hey!!!! Funny you say that cause I just got an email yesterday from Circle+Bloom for a 35% discount. I started listening to the natural cycle one half way through my last cycle cause I figured "it can't hurt" if anyone is interested the code is:

*Holiday35*


----------



## Tasha16

sorry the witch got u wannabe xx


----------



## phoenixrose

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone heard any good things about hypnotherapy and fertility? I read a study where half of a group of IVF patients were given hypnotherapy through an audio cd during their treatment and half weren't. The amount of successful pregnancies was almost double the amount in the hypno group :wacko:
> 
> I am seriously considering it but don't want to pay out lots of money on CDs that may not work :wacko:

FF: I don't know how much the CD's you were looking at cost, but these aren't that bad: https://www.circlebloom.com/get-started/ivf-program/

I chose the download version for cheaper and instant satisfaction. They are very relaxing, I enjoy listening to them. They can't always bring me back to a great mood, but they definitely make me feel better and help me to have a more positive attitude. And you can tailor them to your personal needs by omitting certain tracks or listening to certain tracks more then others. And they can be used for IUI/Clomid (If you don't get the IUI then just don't listen to the 'transfer' track) or IVF, so it's not like you have to buy more later...one set is all you need.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Wannabe sorry the hag got you. :hugs:

Well, I had an appointment with a private fertility specialist today. I thought she would have given me something else like Clomid until IVF came around but she said that it would have an adverse effect on my fertility as I don't need it. Instead we filled in all our paperwork for IVF and we are now officially on the waiting list. :happydance: Still that could be up to 12 months but at least we have fast tracked it. She also found a small 2.7mm cyst on my right ovary. She wants me to get another scan done in January early February to see if it's still there/grown etc. 

In the meantime, I am 5DPO and I have no symptoms. I think after TTC for this length of time you kind of stop SS....well I do anyway. 

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Phoenix, I was looking at circle+bloom but they are quite a bit on the pricey side :blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for all of the kind words and support ladies.... :flower:

I am doing alright and have been keeping busy today. I went nuts and cleaned the house like a mad women. I cleaned all 3 of our bathrooms, vacumed, swept and dusted etc. Than I finished putting up the Christmas decorations and finished decorating our tree. It came out pretty. I have included a picture. 

I also found out that I wont be needed to go back to work for that temporary job with the staffing agency until the New Year. I was kind of hoping I could go back to work sooner than that because it would of been nice to have some extra $$ for X-Mas, but at least hopefully I will have a job in the New Year if everything goes as planned.

I hope that all of you girls are having a wonderful week.....


----------



## fisher640

With the code I gave you the programs would be about $45 instead. I don't think that's too bad when you consider how much else we pay for other infertility stuff. Pregnancy tests, vitamins, special lube.... Clomid, IUI, IVF


----------



## pinkfee

Hi all 

Wannabe - sorry the witch got you but glad your feeling better about it this cycle... loving your tree very pretty. 

Hope all you ladies are feeling better about ltttc and some :dust: to you all. 

I had my scan today and its all looking good, so they've given me the stimulating drug which I start taking this thurs. so keep everything crossed that this is it, i've got a feeling its going to be long xmas and new year for me as that will be my 2ww... ah well nothing ventured nothing gained eh?!

x


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wannabe - sorry the witch got you but glad your feeling better about it this cycle... loving your tree very pretty.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are feeling better about ltttc and some :dust: to you all.
> 
> I had my scan today and its all looking good, so they've given me the stimulating drug which I start taking this thurs. so keep everything crossed that this is it, i've got a feeling its going to be long xmas and new year for me as that will be my 2ww... ah well nothing ventured nothing gained eh?!
> 
> x

Thank you hun....:hugs: 

Good luck to you and a huge ton of baby dust is coming your way!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-6.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Very tempted with that code ;)

Wannabe your tree is lovely :flower:


----------



## Rin731

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks Phoenix, I was looking at circle+bloom but they are quite a bit on the pricey side :blush:

....can't she just email the files to you from the ones she downloaded...?:winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Rin cheeky, I love it! ;)


----------



## Rin731

Heehee. :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D

Sorry you got your period wannabe, it's always such a disappointment even if part of you is expecting it (because another part of you is really really really hoping that it doesn't come) Sounds like taking Christmas off is a good plan - just have some time away from the stress and gear up again in the new year :hugs:

Pinkfee - sounds like it's all getting very exciting ... got everything crossed for you. One of my team had her trigger shot yesterday and is going for collection today ... it's definitely all go on the IVF front.

I'll tell you my pet hate about parents saying the 'i'll bet you're glad that you don't have to deal with this' thing, when their kids have a complete strank - it's the _reverse_ implication: if you think I should be thankful when your kid is being foul, do you also think I should be jealous of all the lovely moments you have with him/her? Cuz I am. Very. Thanks.

AFM right now I have a stinking cold - the type that people say 'I've got the flu' when they have it ... but it isn't, it's a heavy cold and you don't need a day off work you lazy git! A tv doctor once explained the flu test in a way that makes sense to me: You are lying on your sofa and a £50 note blows into your front garden. If you would go and get it, you have a cold. If you couldn't, it's the flu.
Well, grotty as I feel, I would go and get it - so it's a cold and I must go to work :(

I did my first Christmas thing last night - I absolutely love Christmas, but in December! I hate seeing Christmas things in November, or horror of horrors, October :growlmad:
So my tree goes up first weekend in December and usually I book myself some Christmas shopping days - but last night I sat on the internet doing my Christmas shopping click, click, click! And what a stress-free experience it was :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Way to go Urchin! I also hate this early Christmas lark, I think that by the time the 12 days of Christmas come round everyone is bored of it :cry: You are an inspiration and the cards WILL be done this weekend ;)
I am glad it is all go on the IVF front hun, that Christmas :bfp: will be yours! :dance:

Now I know that not all of you chart but could I please beg someone to look at mine :flower: I am having BBT meltdown today as Fertility Friend won't plot my crosshairs :growlmad: I think I ovulated Saturday but FF obviously doesn't agree!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2


----------



## pinkfee

I don't know FF, i wasn't that good at predicting when O took place when I was charting, but I reckon you could have O on sat, and what you've got is a 'slow riser' 

Glossary from Fertility Friend. _Slow Rise: Normal ovulation pattern where the temperature rises slowly after ovulation._

Good luck I hope so, maybe keep dtd anyway just incase?


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel about Christmas in November Urchin. It actually annoys me to see Christmas stuff before Thanksgiving here. Infact, most stuff is out in stores just before Halloween now. Geesh!


----------



## Tasha16

good luck pinkfee. Wannabe ur tree looks lovely although i don't put mine up until the 12th december as my mum say's it's supposed to be bad luck lol xx


----------



## Djibou

Hey everyone!

FF, it makes a lot of sense to put ovulation on saturday, but it could have been a little later too I think. Did you check your cervix and CM? As far as BD goes, I think you're covered!:thumbup:

I had a similar rise last month, but I don't know how to share my chart with you :blush:

So sorry for the ones who got a visit from the :witch:, hopefully december will be a better month. 

:dust: to all of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Now I know that not all of you chart but could I please beg someone to look at mine :flower: I am having BBT meltdown today as Fertility Friend won't plot my crosshairs :growlmad: I think I ovulated Saturday but FF obviously doesn't agree!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

Saturday being the 26th? FF is never going to agree with you because of your temps on the 22 & 23, The rule is something to the effect of the 5-6 preceeding temps need to be under the coverline SO FF almost certainly has your coverline based on the temps you have set at 36.55c and if your temp stays where it is now or goes up, I bet it will peg your O date as the 28th. --- which doesn't mean that is when you O'd - but based purely on temp that is the date following all the rules (which is how FF decides when you O). And it won't plot your cross hairs until you've had 3 temps above the coverline. (this all in short is why I quit using FF in the first place). Were you keeping track of other symptoms that make you think O was Saturday? If so you're probably right.

I use a program on my iphone that gives me a lot more control over what temp my coverline is set at so I can adjust it based on my other symptoms. If you take other symptoms like CM and CP into account you are way more accurate than FF's program.


----------



## fisher640

URCH! I'm so glad all systems are go for IVF! :happydance:

AFM- just biding my time, I'm CD 8 I believe so sometime early next week will hopefully be my first unmedicated IUI, I start testing with OPKs CD 11 & IUI is the day following the positive. 

I've had a migraine the last 4 days, I just KNOW that infertility stress is contributing, but I don't know how to make it go away.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am so glad that you got the green light and will be doing your IVF soon. Good luck to you hun...:dust: :dust:

@Fisher, I hope you can get in lots of :sex: well you are ovulating this cycle!!! Good luck to you!!! :dust: :dust:


AFM, the friggen basement has water in it!!!! :growlmad: It isnt a ton of water, but it is in the center of the basement floor and on some of our work out equipment and stuff. We have never had any water in the basement since we have lived in this house which has been over a year now. And we even went through a hurricane with a ton of rain and we didnt get water in the basement than either. I think it is because DH had to fix the hot water heater the other day and he poured the water into the sump pump. Which he has done before and we didnt have this problem. It has rained alot the last few days as well. He did leave the hose in the sump pump well thing and was trying to get me to fix it on the phone with him well he is at work, but i dont know what the hell i am doing!!! I checked the circut breaker and the switches were all on. Please keep your fingers crossed that this is a problem that DH can fix easily on his own and wont cost us alot of $$ to fix, and that the flooding wont get worse. I am watching the sky now and hoping it isnt going to rain today before DH gets home from work and can take a look at it to try to fix it himself!!! Lordy!!! :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Wannabe your luck is as bad as mine hun! :hugs:

Dj thanks hun, you have given me hope! :flower:

Fisher I was ill last week so wonder if this effected my temps :shrug: I didn't mark down that I was ill as it was only a very, very slight cold, so didn't think it would matter :wacko: but when I ignore last Tuesdays temp it plots ovulation as Saturday! I had zero CM but am pretty sure that I ovulated Saturday as still no CM :shrug:


----------



## urchin

I'm afraid I haven't a clue as far as temping charts go - it was something I very quickly abandoned as I couldn't make head nor tail of it :shrug: sorry I can't be more helpful FF

am presuming water in the basement isn't a new b&b euphemism wannabe? :haha: Though it really could be, given what we all talk about on here.
Hope you get to the bottom of it soon :D

Cold still no better - meh!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Manuka honey Urch :thumbup:

With this mornings temp the same as yesterday FF put my ovulation at Monday, completely don't agree with that so over-rid last Tuesdays temp putting ovulation at Saturday and me at 5DPO today.

SS - cramping both sides yesterday, praying it's implantation ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, the water in the basement crisis has been fixed!!!! I checked downstairs in the basement again later in the day yesterday and saw even more water starting to pool up on the floor, so I went over the the sump pump and notice that DH had left both ends of the garden hose in the sump pump well area to drain I guess, so I figured I better pull the hose out of there and what do you know, I heard this BRRrrrrr sound and the sump pump came back on, and I saw the water level slowly start to go down!! I was so relived when that happened. DH had left the hose in there to drain the water out from when he had fixed the hot water heater and drained the water out of there a few days ago. So I am assuming that the hose was blocking the sump pump drainage or caused it to shut off. So DH tried to tell me I should clean up the water well he was at work yesterday, and I was like umm... well I have other stuff I need to do today, which is true, but to be honest with you, he caused the mess, so he should clean it up... ugghhh.... LOL.... 

So when he got home lastnight after he ate the dinner I made he cleaned the water out of the basement, We have a wet/dry shop vac that sucked the water up pretty good, and we got lucky because i dont think our work out equipment had any damage, alot of it sits on big rubber mats which kept the water away... I did go down and help him out with the shop vac for a little while because he asked for my help.:blush: So long story short I checked it this morning and the water was almost all dried up and the sump pump was working like it should again!!!:happydance::happydance: Thank goodness it didnt cost us any $$$$ to fix.....:thumbup:


----------



## Sexki11en

Hi!

Hubby & I have been ttc#1 since August 2009. We had our first ever bfp last month following ICSI but sadly lost our much longed for baby at 5+2 4 weeks ago yesterday. :cry:

By the time we've saved up for more treatment it will probably be too late for us (i've got POF at 32) so for now we're ttc naturally with little hope. 

SK x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sexki11en said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hubby & I have been ttc#1 since August 2009. We had our first ever bfp last month following ICSI but sadly lost our much longed for baby at 5+2 4 weeks ago yesterday. :cry:
> 
> By the time we've saved up for more treatment it will probably be too late for us (i've got POF at 32) so for now we're ttc naturally with little hope.
> 
> SK x

*hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm hoping for a miracle to head your way.

@wannabe - I don't blame you one bit! I'm glad you found the problem and that nothing looks to be damaged.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

sexki11en I am so sorry for your loss darling :hugs:

Wannabe so glad that you got the problem fixed with no cost :thumbup:

So I got my HSG information through today and I have been instructed not to use my clomid for next cycle as this is when the HSG will be done. I know I should abstain from :sex: until the HSG but that is supposed to be booked in within the first 10 days of my cycle. I was tempted to have a break next month BUT that said I know lots of ladies have fallen pregnant immediately after their HSG as it has cleared everything through. Any thoughts would be appreciated :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Nooooooo :sex: that cycle before HSG or with condoms. If ppl get knocked up immediately after they mean after the procedure (didn't work for me- my Gyne said there is increased fertility for the three cycles after) but they won't do the HSG if there is even a remote possibility you're pregnant and I know I had to sign a waiver and everything. That said you can BD anytime after the procedure. Good luck! Hope it works for you! And PS if it doesn't specify take whatever you have laying around for cramps before you go! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sexki11en said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hubby & I have been ttc#1 since August 2009. We had our first ever bfp last month following ICSI but sadly lost our much longed for baby at 5+2 4 weeks ago yesterday. :cry:
> 
> By the time we've saved up for more treatment it will probably be too late for us (i've got POF at 32) so for now we're ttc naturally with little hope.
> 
> SK x

I am so very sorry for your loss... :hugs: :hugs:

Welcome to the group and good luck to you hun.. :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WTGfairy2.jpg


----------



## TTCfor2long

Razcox said:


> Sorry the witch go you fisher
> 
> Welcome to the group TTCfor2long *waves* BTW that ticker is a bit scarey working out how much you have spent and how many times you have POAS. Dread to think what my total would be!

Thanks for the welcome. It is a very scary thought LOL. I try not to think about it and when I made that ticker my jaw dropped.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gah fisher I didn't explain myself very well :wacko: I know we can't dtd unprotected before the procedure but as it would be done within the first 10 days of my cycle (I usually ovulated CD13/14 without clomid) so was wondering if I should give it a try straight after the procedure to try and catch the egg in time. Thanks for the good advice though hun :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, yes u can have sex right after the HSG....

Here are my links about the HSG and ladies sharing their experiences with them, i wanted to share them with you and thought they might be helpful... 


https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ogram-october-updated-hsg-outcome-pg-2-a.html


----------



## fisher640

Bahhhhhhhh
My OPK was positive this morning so I won't be able to do the IUI this cycle. The clinic is open 7a-3p tomorrow and I work 7a-730p :cry: the worst part is that I think this means next cycle is going to line up for the week we're on vacation (seperately) between Christmas and new years. I'm so disappointed :sad1: :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Quick question ... 

How come people can't do IUI if they've ovulated that cycle ? I'm confused and just curious about the process! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fisher640

You need to ovulate for IUI. They usually do the IUI the day after your ovulation kit is positive or you get a trigger shot.


----------



## wannabeprego

Grrrr, I am so pissed, there is more water in the basement again. The floating ball thingy is broken I guess so the pump isnt switching on anymore by itself. Than me and DH got into an argument about it all, he friggen was being an ass to me so i yelled at him, and when things go wrong he doesnt friggen communicate with me, he goes on the defensive and doesnt tell me WTH is going on, well I am having a nervous break down, he just shuts down and doesnt communicate with me anymore. Plus we are like so friggen broke right now and cant afford a big expensive fix with this dammed sump pump....:growlmad: I was crying earlier, so stressed about this dam thing and than DH acting like an asshole doesnt help!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher I am so sorry hun :hugs: If it were me I would tell work I have an emergency appointment that cannot be cancelled, sure they will be pi$$ed but at least you have your chance at IUI this year xxx

Wannabe sorry your having hubbie problems, men communicate differently to us which often leads to arguments. I feel your pain on the broke front hun, we are completely in our over-draft with no money for Christmas :(


----------



## Kyoun009

Hello, I am unfortunately in the same boat as everyone else. I am 26, hubby is 28 and this will be our 15 month TTC. I start femara on Monday and will get an ultrasound on cd 12, the trigger shot and then the dreaded 2ww. I am not sure what is up bc I have regular cycles. Does anyone else have regular cycles but no BFP....EVER?!?! The worst part is nobody understands.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> Gah fisher I didn't explain myself very well :wacko: I know we can't dtd unprotected before the procedure but as it would be done within the first 10 days of my cycle (I usually ovulated CD13/14 without clomid) so was wondering if I should give it a try straight after the procedure to try and catch the egg in time. Thanks for the good advice though hun :flower:

Oh I hope you get your bfp on that cycle!! Definitely get your :sex::sex::sex: on afterwards! :winkwink:



fisher640 said:


> Bahhhhhhhh
> My OPK was positive this morning so I won't be able to do the IUI this cycle. The clinic is open 7a-3p tomorrow and I work 7a-730p :cry: the worst part is that I think this means next cycle is going to line up for the week we're on vacation (seperately) between Christmas and new years. I'm so disappointed :sad1: :cry:

Ugh. I know you have thought a lot about ways around this, so I just want to offer a big giant :hugs: to you.



wannabeprego said:


> Grrrr, I am so pissed, there is more water in the basement again. The floating ball thingy is broken I guess so the pump isnt switching on anymore by itself. Than me and DH got into an argument about it all, he friggen was being an ass to me so i yelled at him, and when things go wrong he doesnt friggen communicate with me, he goes on the defensive and doesnt tell me WTH is going on, well I am having a nervous break down, he just shuts down and doesnt communicate with me anymore. Plus we are like so friggen broke right now and cant afford a big expensive fix with this dammed sump pump....:growlmad: I was crying earlier, so stressed about this dam thing and than DH acting like an asshole doesnt help!!!!

I'm so sorry that things are stressful right now. I hope your DH starts communicating soon! :hugs:



Kyoun009 said:


> Hello, I am unfortunately in the same boat as everyone else. I am 26, hubby is 28 and this will be our 15 month TTC. I start femara on Monday and will get an ultrasound on cd 12, the trigger shot and then the dreaded 2ww. I am not sure what is up bc I have regular cycles. Does anyone else have regular cycles but no BFP....EVER?!?! The worst part is nobody understands.

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I was lucky in many respects to have something wrong with me - lucky in the fact that it was known and fixable. But I have a co-worker that's been trying as long as my hubby and I had been, and she also is regular, ovulating, perfectly healthy and yet no bfp ever. I know how very frustrating it is for her. *hugs* From what I've read on this board, you very much aren't alone. Check for threads about unexplained infertility and you should find a bunch of people in the same boat as you. 

I wish you loads of luck and success in getting your bfp very soon!


----------



## fisher640

Kyoun009 said:


> Hello, I am unfortunately in the same boat as everyone else. I am 26, hubby is 28 and this will be our 15 month TTC. I start femara on Monday and will get an ultrasound on cd 12, the trigger shot and then the dreaded 2ww. I am not sure what is up bc I have regular cycles. Does anyone else have regular cycles but no BFP....EVER?!?! The worst part is nobody understands.


I'm unexplained infertility with regular cycles as well.


----------



## Damita

:wave: still here - still trying... 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday


----------



## wannabeprego

Kyoun009 said:


> Hello, I am unfortunately in the same boat as everyone else. I am 26, hubby is 28 and this will be our 15 month TTC. I start femara on Monday and will get an ultrasound on cd 12, the trigger shot and then the dreaded 2ww. I am not sure what is up bc I have regular cycles. Does anyone else have regular cycles but no BFP....EVER?!?! The worst part is nobody understands.

Welcome to the group. Good luck and baby dust to you hun....:dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/MollyH_Awelcometothegroup.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Bahhhhhhhh
> My OPK was positive this morning so I won't be able to do the IUI this cycle. The clinic is open 7a-3p tomorrow and I work 7a-730p :cry: the worst part is that I think this means next cycle is going to line up for the week we're on vacation (seperately) between Christmas and new years. I'm so disappointed :sad1: :cry:

:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Hugs_Friend.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

So after all of the water in the basement drama lastnight I think we might have fixed the problem. DH was able to buy a new floater plastic ball thingy for the sump pump from Home Depot lastnight and replaced it, and vacumed up all of the water from the basement. He also bought an alarm system that will go off if it detects water on the floor to notify us that there is a problem. He bought a new sump pump in case the floater ball replacement didnt work, one of the lower priced ones, but so far it is looking like we will be able to return the sump pump and get the money back. Hopefully replacing that one part worked. 

DH did apologize for acting like a jerk lastnight, but to be hoest with you I am still annoyed with him and i think it might take me a few days to get over it....


----------



## Dazed

Kyoun009 said:


> Hello, I am unfortunately in the same boat as everyone else. I am 26, hubby is 28 and this will be our 15 month TTC. I start femara on Monday and will get an ultrasound on cd 12, the trigger shot and then the dreaded 2ww. I am not sure what is up bc I have regular cycles. Does anyone else have regular cycles but no BFP....EVER?!?! The worst part is nobody understands.

I know how you feel, but unfortunately I can't say I have never gotten a BFP but I'm almost positive at this point it was a fluke since I lost it 4 days later. Here I am almost 2 years after still trying. I hope the Femera works for you and you get your BFP soon. BTW, if you need another VA buddy, I here for ya.


----------



## fisher640

Guys! There was a miracle! :happydance:Someone traded hours with me and I called at the crack of dawn and they were able to squeeze us in! So I had IUI #1 today! I was 30 min late for work cause they made me wait in the waiting room for 40 min before taking me back for the IUI. Oops. :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher640 said:


> Guys! There was a miracle! :happydance:Someone traded hours with me and I called at the crack of dawn and they were able to squeeze us in! So I had IUI #1 today! I was 30 min late for work cause they made me wait in the waiting room for 40 min before taking me back for the IUI. Oops. :dohh:

I've been following your story and I"m happy to hear that you got in for you IUI! =D 
Good luck and lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher that is awesome hun :dance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I put this in your journal - but EEEEEEEE!!!! I'm SOOOO excited for you Fisher!! That's just amazing and talk about a meant to be sign!!!


----------



## Djibou

Awesome news Fisher!! I'm so happy for you! I have my fingers crossed for you to get your :bfp: very soon!!


----------



## mrshanna

Yeah Fisher thats fabulous!!! Oh big hugs to the person at work who traded with you!!!


----------



## pinkfee

Fisher thats wonderful news! fx that this is it! x


----------



## Tasha16

fx for u fisher, brilliant news x i hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Sexki11en

Thank you for the welcome everyone. Wow, that post was a little woe is me wasn't it! I promise i'm not always that grumpy. The witch flew in so we are now into month 28 of FTC (failing to conceive lol) :wacko:

Trying the SMEP this month FWIW - even tho I had fairly major surgery 7days ago and not really sure how we're going to manage to actually DTD!!!

SK x


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Guys! There was a miracle! :happydance:Someone traded hours with me and I called at the crack of dawn and they were able to squeeze us in! So I had IUI #1 today! I was 30 min late for work cause they made me wait in the waiting room for 40 min before taking me back for the IUI. Oops. :dohh:

Thats great news hun!!!! WOOO HOO!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/a1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Sexki11en said:


> Thank you for the welcome everyone. Wow, that post was a little woe is me wasn't it! I promise i'm not always that grumpy. The witch flew in so we are now into month 28 of FTC (failing to conceive lol) :wacko:
> 
> Trying the SMEP this month FWIW - even tho I had fairly major surgery 7days ago and not really sure how we're going to manage to actually DTD!!!
> 
> SK x

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Fisher, that is great news that you were able to go through with your IUI. I hope its a sign that you are going to get your BFP.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think it's an omen :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

That's brill Fisher - I have everything crossed for you that it works xxx

Sexkillen - hello and welcome, and I really like the FTC thing - it fits well with my sense of humour :D

Loads to catch up on since I last checked in ... am sure it wasn't many days ago!
My drugs arrived on Saturday and it's now 4 days til I start injecting - FINALLY it feels like we are underway!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch that is fab :dance:

Just off to change my bnb status to FTC ;)


----------



## Sexki11en

urchin said:


> Sexkillen - hello and welcome, and I really like the FTC thing - it fits well with my sense of humour :D
> 
> Loads to catch up on since I last checked in ... am sure it wasn't many days ago!
> My drugs arrived on Saturday and it's now 4 days til I start injecting - FINALLY it feels like we are underway!

If theres one thing the last 2 1/2 years has taught me, it's that you HAVE to keep a SOH! 

Everytime we go to the clinic, the nurses comment on my humour. Of course a lot of it is for show.....

Good luck on the injections, is this your first time?

SK x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, Looks like you are all moving a long nicely here, How are you all doing?
AFM I had my Laparoscopy on Monday which went well, finally got the answers, my tubes are badly damaged and I am pretty much unable to conceive naturally, so we are moving onto IVF, bit of a shock and relief but we know where we are now and what we have to do xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Fisher I have just seen IUI, good Luck to you, I think I will be changing to UTC :)


----------



## fisher640

This group has been so unnaturally quiet!!!

What's UTC? I'm slow ;-)

AFM: I'm just waiting. And pretty sure time as ground to a total halt. I have no idea how I will wait another week and a half for this suspense to come to an end. This is the first month DH has mentioned it repeatedly so I think he's hopeful/excited as well. He keeps saying "do you feel pregnant yet? How long does that take?" "gosh I hope you're pregnant" so I'm glad he's invested in this TWW too.


----------



## fisher640

Mrs H I imagine moving on to IVF both would be sad and a relief. At least you have some answers an a plan finally? How long will you need to wait?


----------



## Dazed

Glad you got answers MrsH.

Fisher - Its so cute your DH is asking if your preggo yet.

It has been quiet in here lately, but I add to the problem. Nothing new to report here like usual. Just chuggin' along.


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> AFM: I'm just waiting. And pretty sure time as ground to a total halt. I have no idea how I will wait another week and a half for this suspense to come to an end. This is the first month DH has mentioned it repeatedly so I think he's hopeful/excited as well. He keeps saying "do you feel pregnant yet? How long does that take?" "gosh I hope you're pregnant" so I'm glad he's invested in this TWW too.

Ugh I can just imagine! It's dragging for ME waiting to hear for YOU! :haha: I'm so hoping for a bfp for you on this! It just feels so meant to be. :happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope you are all well, Mrs Howley am glad u have got answers now at least u know where to go from here gl xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Im with dodger on this one, I think it is just meant to be :thumbup:

Well am currently 12DPO and so far no symptoms out of the ordinary :( Last few cycles I have been spotting at 12 or 13DPO but so far nothing :shrug:

Cramps are getting stronger so sure the evil one will be in residence bang on schedule Saturday. If she comes I will be doing the immature thing of getting plastered to cope with my final chance of a 2011 :bfp: being a fail!


----------



## fisher640

FF- ha! Funny you mention it! I have the perfect seasonal beverage for you! https://dreamingofwinter.blogspot.com/2009/08/gluhwein-recipe.html I made this for the first time last night (it's not my blog nor do I know the owner) it is delish!!! I'm having a cup right now actually! I figure it helps me relax and they always say "you just need to relax!" :haha: 
(on the plus side though it has been 5 days without caffeine)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hmmmm that looks delish!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

nom, nom! Thanks hun!


----------



## urchin

Morning all - it is indeed spookily quiet!

SK - this is indeed my first (and hopefully only) round of IVF...drugs start TODAY and I'm hoping that I'm actually able to stick needles in myself. I have no fear of needles at all, but I've never tried jabbing myself with one!
7pm is the appointed hour to make like a pin cusion :D

MrsH - glad you finally got some answers...for me too, the news that IVF was pretty much my only hope was a blow to start with - but the good thing is it stops all the wasted emotional energy...and is one in the eye to all the 'relax and it'll happen' buggers.

What date do you actually find out Fisher? are you testing at home or do you have to go in for it??
Everything crossed for you of course - and I get what you are saying about being glad that Mr Fisher is doing the 2ww thing with you this time...as long as he doesn't start checking your knickers for you every half hour (or is it just me that does this??? :haha: )


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Urch thanks for the morning giggle on knicker checking, needed it today! Wishing you all the best hun :hugs:

Out :cry: details in my journal


----------



## Sexki11en

Awwww Urchin, you'll be fine honey. I do have a needle phobia (or _did _I guess) It took me 26 minutes to break skin the first time lol but I did it and you know what? It really wasn't that bad at all. By the third injection I was stabbing in seconds lol. 
Good luck honey - I got my BFP on my one and only round of IVF. Sadly it wasn't meant to be, but that's more to do with the quality of my eggs than anything. 

SK x


----------



## urchin

My eggs are all hard boiled SK, but luckily I have been matched with a donor - so I can use her lovely freshly laid ones :D

FF that's pants - I'll jog over to your journal directly xxx


----------



## fisher640

Urch you're a riot. No. He's more of a two day after she starts saying "is it done yet?" ("um no, barely underway")
There is actually very intense testing regarding pregnancy this go round. I have a magical stick I can pee on in the convenience of me own home that makes pink lines. The number of pink lines indicates knockeduppedness. 1= no 2= yes. Very complex you see. I'm expecting this to take place somewhere in the neighborhood of the 15th. 

Actually the tall blonde chick injected :spermy: into my uterus and said "okay we recommend you lay here 10-15minutes, there's a clock there on the wall, hopefully you'll follow up in two weeks without a period" end of fanfare exit stage right.


----------



## pinkfee

Sorry FF that the :witch: has come... do you know what I think you deserve to bloody well get squiffy at your xmas party tonight and forget all about this awful ltttc lark. 

Urch - good luck with the injections, i'm fine with needles but the first one is definitely the worst, after two weeks you'll be a dab hand and be able to stick yourself in 2 seconds flat! i was totally paranoid about air bubbles to start with in the syringe but as your not injecting into a vein you don't have to be too worried about them. (thanks dr brother-in-law for the tip! - saved me a lot of time!)

Fisher - Good luck with your tww, hoping to join you there very soon! i'll keep my fingers crossed that there is 2 lines in your highly technical testing regime this cycle :haha:

AFM, had a scan this morning with the infamous dildo wand and i'm good for harvesting, i've got my egg collection on mon. There is not as many follicles as I would have wanted but you only need one egg to work right and thats what i'm holding onto. slightly nervous about the procedure as i've not really been in hospital where I've had to be sedated before. 

wish me luck ladies, as i'm praying that this is the only time I have to do this. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and trying to stay positive in whatever part of their cycle they're in. 

x
P.s Oh and i've got to look forward to sticking suppositories up my bum for the next two weeks, Oh the glamourous life us ladies lead!!


----------



## urchin

That all sounds very sophistomacated fisher - 2 lines, well I never!

Oh the joy of dildo-cam - am sure there are people who would pay for such an experience ... actually, I bet I know quite a few :D...but you're right pinkfee - just the one good one is all you need. Will be thinking of you monday, let us know how you get on

AFM I did my first injection today - big brave meeeeeee!
And it wasn't bad at all. Took me a minute or two to pluck up courage, but once I had I barely felt it


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin how did you deal with the news you had to have IVF, I am finding it quite hard today, Luckily one of our neighbours had IVF and we are going to have a chat to try and help me feel better xx


----------



## urchin

Hey Mrs H - like you, I found it hard to begin with ... even though I had never expected to get pregnant easily (given my status as an old knacker) I did expect it to happen for us eventually.
So to find out that it wasn't going to happen that way was hard. But, we reminded ourselves that the goal is to be parents and if IVF is the way to get there, then so be it.

Be kind to yourself, allow yourself the weekend to rant and rail at the unfairness of it all ... then sit down together next week and make your new plans :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Urchin, Yeah I know what you mean about knowing deep down that I would never get pregnant naturally, and I took it really well for the most of the week , but the last 2 days have been shit, and I am sure it doesn't help that I am tired and recovering from my laparoscopy and that I have had the heaviest period ever, but I feel like I am grieving in a way, grieving for what should be the most natural thing in the world to do, but thank got for science as this will be the thing that works for us and get us our much wanted miracle babies, and thinking about the fact that in few short months I will actually be pregnant is worth it I am sure of that. And I have never dared to even dream that before. I really have everything crossed for you in your IVF process.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: MrsHowley xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am feeling slightly better, bit sleep deprived but a good meal, sleep and rest will make my mental state a lot better I am sure. Still upset but I would rather than than the anxious horrible feeling of yesterday, I think I most definitely over did it yesterday but my amazing hubby is running round doing everything for me today :)


----------



## urchin

Big hugs for you Mrs H - yes, it should be the most natural thing in the world, but we are so lucky to have been born in this century
2 generations ago and it would have been tough luck - now science can help us where mother nature can't xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am glad that everything is going well so far well you are getting ready for your IVF. I am happy that you were able to do the shots without any problems. I hope that it all adds up to a Christmas BFP for you hun. Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:

@MrsHowley, I am sorry the news wasnt what you were hoping for hun..:hugs: :hugs:But, at least now you can put a plan of action in place and you know what will be needed to get your BFP. :hugs:

AFM, i have been quiet because the first 2 weeks of my cycle before OV is pretty dull and boring. I got my positive OPK today, and since I can predict when I will be OV'ing because most of the time is it around the same day I timed :sex: pretty good this cycle, me and DH had :sex:the last 3 days or so, and I will make sure we have :sex: at least once today and tomorrow to cover our bases just in case. Although i must admit I dont have any expectations of actually getting a BFP this month, since I honestly feel like if it was going to happen naturally on its own than it would have by now. Sigh... So this cycle i am trying to be laid back, not go to crazy with testing early and obsessing towards the end of my cycle. Althoough i know that is easier said than done. :blush:

here is a pic of my positive OPK from today... I thought I would share just for fun....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC05391.jpg

So my plans for the upcoming months until DH and me and ready to do our IUI in 2012 is to try to focus on other things so I wont obsess over TTC and get so depressed about it for now. I am going to try to focus on my health and fitness. For X-Mas I am asking DH to buy me the Zumba fitness workout DVD set. I have heard alot of great reviews from alot of people that the work out is alot of fun and i watched some previews of the DVD's, the music is great and it is almost like a dance work out. I figure since I love dancing that this workout would be fun for me and i would actually enjoy doing the work out instead of the usual dread I can sometimes feel before doing some of the more boring work out videos. Especially since it is winter time and it makes it harder for me to get outside to do my usual work out. We have work out equipment and weights in the basement with the TV and an area to do a work out DVD so I have no excuses why I cant work out. 

This coming weekend we will be doing our family X-mas get together, we get together the weekend before X-mas so all of the kids can be at home to get their gifts from Santa on X-Mas day. I have to do my X-mas shopping Thursday when Dh gets paid. I have 9 nieces and nephews so I am trying to watch the budget this year for gifts, I think I am going to buy a bunch of gift cards this time around. I must admit that X-mas is tuff when you dont have alot of $$.. But, it will be nice to see family.


----------



## wannabeprego

Todays OPK was a blazing dark positive, with the test line darker than the control line.... Bring on the 2WW..... :thumbup:

Here is a pic of my OPK, just thought I'd share.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC05396.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

wannabeprego said:


> Todays OPK was a blazing dark positive, with the test line darker than the control line.... Bring on the 2WW..... :thumbup:
> 
> Here is a pic of my OPK, just thought I'd share.....
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC05396.jpg

YAY!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Urchin How are you getting on? Also how long did you wait for your referral once you were told you had to have IVF? I hope the next few weeks go well for you, It's amazing to think that you will be pregnant in just a few weeks time, you must be so excited, I am hoping I won't be too far behind xxxx


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck wannabe in your 2ww, i'm praying i'll be joining you in a couple of days! 

Had the egg collection today, there was only 4 eggs, so i'm hoping that those four start dividing perfectly so that we have an egg that can be put back... 

feeling okay although it now feels like period pains, didn't remember a thing from the actual procedure those drugs are good! 

x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck Pinkfee, Fingers and toes are crossed for you, How did the drugs make you feel after? xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe Great lines, good luck for you 2ww hope it flies by xx


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> Good luck wannabe in your 2ww, i'm praying i'll be joining you in a couple of days!
> 
> Had the egg collection today, there was only 4 eggs, so i'm hoping that those four start dividing perfectly so that we have an egg that can be put back...
> 
> feeling okay although it now feels like period pains, didn't remember a thing from the actual procedure those drugs are good!
> 
> x

Thanks for the luck!! Good luck to you too!!! I hope your eggs can be implanted so you can get your Christmas BFP!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lgfrc198.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooooo there is so many positive things going on in here at the moment, I love it!

Wishing all of you lovelies the very best of luck :flower:

HSG has been scheduled or the 21st December :wacko: Am scared but hopeful! 

Just putting the finishing touches on my etsy store and then should be able to start promoting :dance:


----------



## fisher640

Nice line Wannabe! Git er done!


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> Good Luck Pinkfee, Fingers and toes are crossed for you, How did the drugs make you feel after? xx

Thanks MrsHowley, i was fine afterwards and feel okay still. Got period esq pains and am a tad grumpy but I think thats more down to the fact i've not eaten very much all day. Some people say they can make you feel sick, so i'm hoping thats not going to be the case with me. 

FF: don't be scared I found the HSG was fine and just focus on up to 3mths of heightened fertility its supposed to give you... 

Thanks Wannabe let have some more :dust: for all of us! x


----------



## pinkfee

Quick update ladies 2 eggs have fertilized so happy :happydance:

have to wait until thurs to find out when/if they can be put back, so keep everything crossed that they continue to develop well x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pinkfee that is such great news, just thinK in just a few days you will have miracle babies growing in your belly :))


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink that is awesome :dance:


----------



## Razcox

Pinkfee great news about the eggs! :happydance:

Been a bit crap keeping up with this thread but will do better at catching up!

AFM - Bit of a rant ahead ladies! Spent an hour on the phone with 6 different people trying to sort out whats going on. Was ment to have a scan thursday which of course now i dont need. The EPU couldnt find anyone to check with on friday so said to come anyway to speak to the RPL doctor. Well i thought this was going to be a waste of time so i called the PA of the doctor to check. 

Good job i did as they had cancelled that appointment and arranged another one for me in Jan as the doctor is away and his assistant is doing the scans who whould not sweet FA about my case. They said they sent me a letter Monday afternoon to tell me the appointment was cancelled and giving me my new appointment. Well ladies have you heard of this thing called a phone? Its better then sending me a letter monday about canceling my appointment on thursday AT CHRISTMAS! :growlmad:

Next phone call was to my GP to chase up funding for our IVF with PDG, was passed around a bit but in the end no one had heard anything since July so was told to call the PCT direct. Called them and she managed to find my file and said they were waiting on some answers to questions and had sent a letter to the FS in September so to call them. :dohh:

Called the FS and they couldnt find my notes anywhere and took my number to call me back (heard that before!). To my surpise about 2 mins later the phone rang and it was my FS. He said sorry for the delay and explained they hadnt got the first letter so had to wait for a copy to be sent (this is why i maintain its stupid to keep sending letters now when we have email!) the letter was then asking for lots of satisitcs about my translocation and treatment. It was really stupid stuff like how many people have this translocation and would request this treatment in the UK? :shrug: So they had to gather all this info which of course takes time, satisics like this arent around so would have to be made for my case and then sent. He siad this has now been nearly finished and he was hoping to send all the info to the PCT before christmas.

Phew so thats where we are at the moment waiting for funding still because the PCT asked a load of long winded questions and refuse to grant funding until they get the answers. What a morning!


----------



## Dazed

Awesome news Pink!!

Raz, glad you are getting somewhere and hope the process doesn't take too much longer for you!


----------



## Tasha16

Great news Pink good luck, i hope u are all well today xx


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> Quick update ladies 2 eggs have fertilized so happy :happydance:
> 
> have to wait until thurs to find out when/if they can be put back, so keep everything crossed that they continue to develop well x

That is really awesome news hun!!! I am so happy that everything is moving along as it should!!! Good luck!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/a1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with a delay. :hugs: I hope you can get the ball rolling again and get back on track soon. :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Thank you so much ladies! 

i've had the day off work as i've got a terrible cold, hoping I can shift it before thursday plus in the windy rainy weather last night, our roof leaked through our bedroom ceiling and the rain water was coming in!! nothing is ever simple is it!?! 

Raz - i found that stressful just reading your morning! its typical NHS, unless you do all the donkey work nothing happens! Good luck with your PCT hope they give you the funding without too many more setbacks.


----------



## fisher640

Pink great news! Two little baby ball of cells! So exciting :happy dance: hope they both get put back where they belong soon and can cozy right on down for the winter & spring :flower:

Sounds like things are moving along for most everyone else too, I'm looking forward to us as a group collecting some more graduates because I love you all but we've all be stuck here FAR too long :thumb up: Onward and upward ladies!

AFM: waiting waiting waiting :coffee: I expect I'll know one way or the other by the end of this week AF could start as early as Thursday. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Razcox

Have to agree fisher but at the same time its nice to have a group where i dont get left behind too. I'm sure we have all been there when we have joined a TTC group only to be the only one not getting a BFP.

Been TTC since oct 08 and part of B+B since dec 08, people in the first group i joined on here have had baby number two now and here i am still trying for number 1! But 2012 is going to be THE year for all of us :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinkfee said:


> Quick update ladies 2 eggs have fertilized so happy :happydance:
> 
> have to wait until thurs to find out when/if they can be put back, so keep everything crossed that they continue to develop well x

I'm so excited for you!! I'm praying that everything goes smoothly in the transfer and that you get 2 amazing miracles out of it!! :)



Razcox said:


> Pinkfee great news about the eggs! :happydance:
> 
> Been a bit crap keeping up with this thread but will do better at catching up!
> 
> AFM - Bit of a rant ahead ladies! Spent an hour on the phone with 6 different people trying to sort out whats going on. Was ment to have a scan thursday which of course now i dont need. The EPU couldnt find anyone to check with on friday so said to come anyway to speak to the RPL doctor. Well i thought this was going to be a waste of time so i called the PA of the doctor to check.
> 
> Good job i did as they had cancelled that appointment and arranged another one for me in Jan as the doctor is away and his assistant is doing the scans who whould not sweet FA about my case. They said they sent me a letter Monday afternoon to tell me the appointment was cancelled and giving me my new appointment. Well ladies have you heard of this thing called a phone? Its better then sending me a letter monday about canceling my appointment on thursday AT CHRISTMAS! :growlmad:
> 
> Next phone call was to my GP to chase up funding for our IVF with PDG, was passed around a bit but in the end no one had heard anything since July so was told to call the PCT direct. Called them and she managed to find my file and said they were waiting on some answers to questions and had sent a letter to the FS in September so to call them. :dohh:
> 
> Called the FS and they couldnt find my notes anywhere and took my number to call me back (heard that before!). To my surpise about 2 mins later the phone rang and it was my FS. He said sorry for the delay and explained they hadnt got the first letter so had to wait for a copy to be sent (this is why i maintain its stupid to keep sending letters now when we have email!) the letter was then asking for lots of satisitcs about my translocation and treatment. It was really stupid stuff like how many people have this translocation and would request this treatment in the UK? :shrug: So they had to gather all this info which of course takes time, satisics like this arent around so would have to be made for my case and then sent. He siad this has now been nearly finished and he was hoping to send all the info to the PCT before christmas.
> 
> Phew so thats where we are at the moment waiting for funding still because the PCT asked a load of long winded questions and refuse to grant funding until they get the answers. What a morning!

Oi vey. What a pain to have to deal with that. :( I hope things get rolling soon for you!



fisher640 said:


> Pink great news! Two little baby ball of cells! So exciting :happy dance: hope they both get put back where they belong soon and can cozy right on down for the winter & spring :flower:
> 
> Sounds like things are moving along for most everyone else too, I'm looking forward to us as a group collecting some more graduates because I love you all but we've all be stuck here FAR too long :thumb up: Onward and upward ladies!
> 
> AFM: waiting waiting waiting :coffee: I expect I'll know one way or the other by the end of this week AF could start as early as Thursday. I'll keep you posted.

I'm praying that AF stays away for you and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months to follow!

AFM it's looking like maaaaybe the bleeding is gone for good. We did bd a couple of days ago when it was very light and I thought it was almost gone, but it's been lingering and getting darker then lighter in waves. Today it's pretty much non-existent, so if that's still the case tonight after work then I'll probably be jumping my husband again. lol My temps have been pretty wacky, so it will be interesting to see what this cycle will bring for me. I'm praying with everything that I have that I follow in my mom's footsteps and get pregnant with a sticky baby this cycle. I was conceived 2 weeks after my mom had a miscarriage, so maybe history will repeat itself.


----------



## fisher640

Oh dodger I sure hope so I'll be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## pinkfee

Fisher and Dodger i'm keeping everything crossed too that there will be a few BFP's very soon x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher and Dodger all the best my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Ame

Hi Everyone,
We have been ttc #1 for almost 3 years. We were weeks away from starting IVF when I got a BFP only to have a miscarriage on Oct 30. We missed our IVF appointment so now we are waiting for AGAIN. At this point all I can do is stay positive and wait. I am feeling pretty frustrated right now it just seems like all our friends are pregnant and at my office right now four of the women are pregnant and that always makes me want to cry. I guess I am having a down day but sometimes it feels like everyone I see is expecting or has a new baby.


----------



## Missus_L

We've been TTC #1 for just over 3 years now - no BFP's have ever been shown. We have been told that IVF is our only option but as I'm overweight, I need to lose even more to get on the register. This part is a struggle as I am one of the lucky PCOS ladies that struggles to lose weight. Still trying but I have little faith really :blush:


----------



## Skoer1360

:hi: I'm newish around the ltttc board but I'm trying for my number one too! :) I'm 23 and DH is 22. 15 cycles in so far (though technically 12 months in Jan) and not even a sniff of a bfp :( Currently on Clomid to correct my LPD and going in for progesterone bloodwork sometime this month (one week past whenever my body decides it wants to ovulate this month! :wacko: ), and DH goes in for an SA on the 19th! Not really sure what our next step is once I run out of Clomid (this is round 4 out of 6 and fx'd as always!)

Well, that's me in a nutshell! :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the new lovelies :flower: I hope your stay here is short :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Welcome to all the new girls! You will like it here. All the other girls on this board are super nice and supportive!


----------



## pinkfee

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well this morning my temp dipped a lot so I'm pretty sure i'm out. I've been having cramps for the last 3 days so I kinda knew AF was coming.

Well at least I can go snowboarding next weekend! Trying to look at the bright side! Now I'm just waiting to O again! 

Good luck and welcome all the new ladies!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Ash - focus on the positive and I always find it a bit easier to cope! x


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry you have had to join us though x

Ash - Sorry AF is coming but have fun snowboarding :thumbup:

AFM - Bleeding has more or less stopped now so husband wont know what hit him tonight, its been a while LOL :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! AF never showed yesterday so I'm expecting to definitely see her by tonight at the latest and I've been having cramping and my temp went down again, so yeah ... just in the waiting game. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz go get him tiger :hugs:

HSG now moved to Monday so getting a little nervous :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

i'm sure it will be fine and the sooner its done the sooner you get the results. Where are you in your cycle? Might be a good thing to help if you have yet to OV . .


----------



## fisher640

FF - Don't sweat, my HSG wasn't pain free, but I ended up being WAY more worked up than I needed to be. It's ultimately a quick procedure and will be over in just a few minutes. Take something for cramps before you go and you'll be just fine. And we'll all be thinking of you and here for you when you get back :hugs:

AND!!! Increased fertility for a few months after! Wooooooooo!!! (Didn't help me, but it must help someone or they wouldn't say that :winkwink: )


----------



## fisher640

URCH! How are the meds going?

PINKFEE! How are the embies growing?


----------



## urchin

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Urchin How are you getting on? Also how long did you wait for your referral once you were told you had to have IVF? I hope the next few weeks go well for you, It's amazing to think that you will be pregnant in just a few weeks time, you must be so excited, I am hoping I won't be too far behind xxxx

It's going ok ta ... I seem to have got used to sticking needles in my self pretty quickly. The odd thing is, my right leg is much braver than my left one - for some reason the left one really stings like stink.

The referral process was a little complicated for us - we were originally referred for ordinary IVF and were just about to join the waiting list when I got pregnant, miscarried and found a huge fibroid.
So, they decided I needed the fibroid removed before I could go ahead with IVF and that took a few months to wait for the op ... then there was recovering from the op ... then finally joining the waiting list October 2010.
Things would have been a good deal quicker if we could use my own eggs - but donors are not so easy to come by

Hope you get your referral through soon chikkie xxx


----------



## urchin

Pinkfee? news for today??? 

Helloooo to the newbies ... we a re a friendly lot round here, just wade on in :D


----------



## MrsHowley81

urchin said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Urchin How are you getting on? Also how long did you wait for your referral once you were told you had to have IVF? I hope the next few weeks go well for you, It's amazing to think that you will be pregnant in just a few weeks time, you must be so excited, I am hoping I won't be too far behind xxxx
> 
> It's going ok ta ... I seem to have got used to sticking needles in my self pretty quickly. The odd thing is, my right leg is much braver than my left one - for some reason the left one really stings like stink.
> 
> The referral process was a little complicated for us - we were originally referred for ordinary IVF and were just about to join the waiting list when I got pregnant, miscarried and found a huge fibroid.
> So, they decided I needed the fibroid removed before I could go ahead with IVF and that took a few months to wait for the op ... then there was recovering from the op ... then finally joining the waiting list October 2010.
> Things would have been a good deal quicker if we could use my own eggs - but donors are not so easy to come by
> 
> Hope you get your referral through soon chikkie xxxClick to expand...

I always said that if I had to have IVF I would give some of my eggs away, so I am definitely contemplating it and if I don't donor for my first cycle I would definitely do it for when we want another baby. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies, sorry I wasn't online at all today, had the transfer this morning and my work xmas lunch in the afternoon. :xmas14:

Got a call at 8.30 in the morning to say that I had 1 good quality embryo and 1 average embryo and that they were going to do the transfer today. So I went to the hospital and had a bit of a dilemma about whether to put them both back in as originally they had said they were only going to put 1 back and now they were giving us the option of 2 and to make matters worse my OH couldn't get off work at such short notice, so I had a frantic five minutes trying to get in touch with him to see what he thought. Well to cut a long story short two little eggs have been transferred and I even got to have a picture of them both! 

So its very exciting but also slightly nerve wracking....lets just say everything is crossed. [-o&lt;


----------



## Dazed

Thats great news Pink. Grow eggies, grow!


----------



## fisher640

OMG pinkfee I am SO excited for you! Omg omg omg.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so hoping for those eggies to grow and be strong for you Pink! 

AFM.... I'm back on a roller coaster and riding blind. My follow up blood work showed my hCG level had more then tripled since the last one, but not enough for my OB to comfortably say that I'm still pregnant. It IS enough to warrant making room for me on short notice in her schedule to talk with me about what's going on. As in they requested the appointment before they even spoke to me! So... I don't know what to think or feel right now. I want so badly for this to turn out to be a viable pregnancy but the numbers are still so low....


----------



## urchin

Mixed news this morning:

Pinkfee, that's fab news - 2 put back gives you a good chance of success. I don't know what the stats are like at your clinic, but at mine 1 put back gives a 40% chance and 2 gives a 60% (though obviously you also run the risk of twins)
So, scary 2ww time...I think IVF 2ww's are like ordinary ones to the power of 100. Fingers crossed for you hon xx

Dodger - that's sounding worrying. When have you got your appointment? The good thing is that the levels are still going up, but you aren't going to know anything useful (or reassuring) til you get to speak to your OB... hope it's soon for you xx

AFM no real news, just continuing to inject. The next thing I have to do is ring to let the clinic know when I get my period (which is due tomorrow) other than that I am injecting once a day til Christmas Eve, then I do something else as well (I'll look at the sheet in a bit)

and............FRIDAY! yaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Skoer1360

definitely have my fx'd for you pinkfee :)

And thank you for all the warm welcomes :) You all sound so lovely!

Quick question to the ladies out there.. about how long does it take to get SA results back? I'm planning on a week (he goes in the 19th) though it's also Christmas weekend so who knows when we'll get them back :wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> Dodger - that's sounding worrying. When have you got your appointment? The good thing is that the levels are still going up, but you aren't going to know anything useful (or reassuring) til you get to speak to your OB... hope it's soon for you xx
> 
> AFM no real news, just continuing to inject. The next thing I have to do is ring to let the clinic know when I get my period (which is due tomorrow) other than that I am injecting once a day til Christmas Eve, then I do something else as well (I'll look at the sheet in a bit)
> 
> and............FRIDAY! yaaaaaaaaaaaay!

In the morning - 1030am PST. I think it will be more like Monday before I have any real news. I think tomorrow is going to be talking over what's going on and what COULD be happening and what we might need to look at in the future depending on what comes of my next blood test. I'll be doing another blood test at the appointment tomorrow, but I likely won't get those results until Monday - which is going to make for one long long weekend. I've done the only thing I know to do right now which is put it in God's hands and try to relax. 

I hope the next part goes well whatever it is for you! I bet the injections are ... um... fun. :hugs:



Skoer1360 said:


> definitely have my fx'd for you pinkfee :)
> 
> And thank you for all the warm welcomes :) You all sound so lovely!
> 
> Quick question to the ladies out there.. about how long does it take to get SA results back? I'm planning on a week (he goes in the 19th) though it's also Christmas weekend so who knows when we'll get them back :wacko:

My husbands SA results were in my OB's hands just a couple days after it was done. We didn't get them for a week though because that was the soonest we could schedule an appointment to talk with her about those results and the results of my pelvic ultrasound. It's probably a bit different everywhere, but that's what I experienced.


----------



## Skoer1360

Thanks, ya I'm just wondering if they'll wait until after Christmas since he goes in on the 19th.. fx'd they don't wait though, I'd die! :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink just to offer you some hope my lovely, my buddy on here fell pregnant a month after us and she had such slow rising hcg she was told it wasn't viable and to prepare for ectopic. This went on for a good few weeks - Jake is now almost 6 months old and as healthy as can be :dance: I really hope this is the case for you hun :hugs:

:dohh: Meant Dodger not Pink, sorry! Christmas brain on!


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks ladies for the good luck wishes, its a very surreal feeling to know that a fertilized embryo is in you... as all 2ww's i've been in before you're never quite sure if that sperm has found that egg or not!? it kind of feels like a weird dream, where I have to keep reminding myself that yesterday happened!! 
 
Dodger - i'm keeping my fx's, sounds like this weekend could be a worrying one :hugs:

Skoer - i hope it doesn't take too long and that its good news. 

x


----------



## mrshanna

What amazing news that is Pinkfee!!! I will keep fingers and toes crossed for you that those little ones dig right in!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck PinkFee, Looks like this thread might be set to have few IVF babies in the next few months xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Great news pink i will have everything crossed for you x Welcome to all the newbies and gl to everybody else xx


----------



## Razcox

Pink &#8211; Wohoo thats great news for you! Will keep everything crossed for you in this 2ww but for now you are PUPO :happydance:

Dodger &#8211; So sorry you are having such a rough time, as Urchin said the levels are rising which is good. Have they offered a scan yet or is it too early?

Urchin &#8211; Cant believe i am going to say this but hope AF turns up for tomorrow! How have you found all the injections and stuff? We are hoping o go down this sort of route but its all very confusing. Agree on the yayyyyy for Friday too

Skoer &#8211; I am still waiting to hear anything about my DH SA results from July! We assume they are normal though as we havent heard anything and when i try and chase it up i get no where. Gotta love the NHS. Hope its not too long for you guys though x

Hello to everyone else *waves*

AFM - Not much to report here, bleeding has stopped and will be taking my last IC HPT to check my hormone levels are now low them will be using my OPKs in the next few days to see where i am. This month i think we will NTNP and see what happens, then back to TTC next cycle


----------



## pinkfee

Razcox said:


> Pink  Wohoo thats great news for you! Will keep everything crossed for you in this 2ww but for now you are PUPO :happydance:
> 
> haha just had to google PUPO but i like it! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

LOL at pink, sorry to confuse you, it was something i picked up on another thread and like it. Its just such a positve thing to think and cute too :)


----------



## lian_83

I've been TTC#1 for several years now, havent seen a bfp in my life except evaps. I've been through hell, and i really hope this baby will be the rainbow after the storm.

Any other LTTC#1 who would like to buddy up with a woman using sperm donor? Thanks


----------



## fisher640

Hi Lian! Welcome to the group! I don't think anyone else is using a donor out of this crew but we're all stuck in long TTC#1 sagas. I read your journal after you started stalking mine & you have been through terribleness. We all seem to be stuck here but it's a lovely friendly crew.


----------



## urchin

How does the new multi quote button work?
I just went through happily clicking posts to reply to, then I got to the end and they're not here :(

I was so excited too, as I normally have to flick backwards and forwards to remember to reply to everyone I need to :shrug:


----------



## Skoer1360

Razcox said:


> Skoer  I am still waiting to hear anything about my DH SA results from July! We assume they are normal though as we havent heard anything and when i try and chase it up i get no where. Gotta love the NHS. Hope its not too long for you guys though x

:shock: That's almost 6 months! I'd be livid if they never called back! Although I would also assume there's nothing wrong otherwise they would be sure to call back, but still!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Argh so sorry Pink, my HCG saga was meant for Dodger but my Christmas brain made me confuse the two :wacko:

Any more news Pink or Dodger?

Well HSG is now scheduled for CD9 so I am taking it as a good omen that it will be over and done with by the time I ovulate and we 'should' be able to get some :sex: in there too ;) Well I am having a relaxed cycle this time through, no temping, no OPK and lots of booze and food :haha:

Getting nervous about going vegan next month though :wacko: Just out of interest are there any vegan's in the group? xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> How does the new multi quote button work?
> I just went through happily clicking posts to reply to, then I got to the end and they're not here :(
> 
> I was so excited too, as I normally have to flick backwards and forwards to remember to reply to everyone I need to :shrug:

I found out that when you have all the multi's clicked on, you have to hit the reply button and that will prefield all the multi quotes you requested. At least that's been what's worked for me! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Razcox said:


> Dodger  So sorry you are having such a rough time, as Urchin said the levels are rising which is good. Have they offered a scan yet or is it too early?

Too early for the moment, but assuming my numbers either stay the same or go up, then I'll be able to have a scan next week!



Feisty Fidget said:


> Any more news Pink or Dodger?

Thank you for the story!! I do have some more news. Today was a good day in many ways!

Ok ladies, ready for the news? 

I am back to being VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant. In the words of my OB, I AM pregnant, we just aren't sure at the moment if it is going to be viable or not. She says she's seen it go both ways and doesn't want to give me false hope. We talked first off about the possibilities of it being ectopic and she discounted that both by my experiences over the last week or so and by doing a physical exam. She said there is a slight chance that the next week or so could change that diagnosis, but the physical exam showed my cervix closed, no bumps in the tubes, nothing swollen abnormally - in short everything looked like it should for a viable pregnancy. 

She thinks that it's going to be one of two things - viable pregnancy (just early wonky numbers) or blighted ovum (empty sac) and that only time and further hCG tests/scans will tell. We should know more about that when we get the blood test numbers back on Monday from today's blood test. 

She estimates that due to both me and her thinking that I ovulated on the later date, that I'm 5 and a 1/2 weeks along which puts my numbers on the low side, but still within "normal". Based on that, if my numbers either stay the same or go up, she'll want to do a scan because at that point we SHOULD be able to see/hear something. So next week, I'll hopefully be having a scan and even more hopefully be hearing a happy healthy heartbeat. 

If my numbers go down, then I think it's a case of continuing to monitor, but expecting a miscarriage to happen. She thinks the bleeding that I had probably was "normal" period bleeding, though she's not discounting the possibility of the vanishing twin syndrome. She did say that a D&C or miscarriage pill isn't something to consider at this point as I could have a viable pregnancy. 

So it's a waiting game, but there's a plan in place. I was so worried and nervous when we went in today, but I think of all the things I imagined, this was the best possible outcome. I knew we wouldn't have solid answers today, but this makes me feel better about things.


----------



## pinkfee

Oh WOW dodger thats some news! I really hope that its a viable pregnancy and that your HCG levels keeps increasing. 

FF - no worries, i figured that it wasn't meant for me! Glad your having a relaxing time this month... sorry very firmly a carnivore, any reason you're turning vegan? Or do you just fancy trying it? 

No news my end, just came back from early xmas shopping and i'm knackered! i'm actively trying not to symptom spot or read into anything too much. Going out for dinner later with the OH, so might have a sneaky nap :sleep: before I start cleaning and putting up the xmas decorations :xmas16:. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely saturday. x


----------



## urchin

dodgercpkl said:


> I found out that when you have all the multi's clicked on, you have to hit the reply button and that will prefield all the multi quotes you requested. At least that's been what's worked for me! :)

That seems to have worked Dodger - hurrah!
This really will make things easier as I forget who I am meant to be replying to by the time I get to the bottom!





dodgercpkl said:


> VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant.

I am wholeheartedly behind your VVVCP status (The younger, prettier sister of PUPO :haha: ) 

I also like the sound of your OB - I'm not one for platitudes and false hope, I'd much rather have someone level with me and say; look, you're not out but this could go one of two ways and all we can do is wait and see.
So much more honest than the alternative xxx

AFM - today is mine and Mr Urch's 5 anniversary (of being together, we're not the marrying kind :D ) Considering we were only meant to be a mucky weekend dalliance, I think we're doing very well indeed...and prior to that I'd spent 3 months telling him he was barking up the wrong tree - I'm just so glad he kept on barking :kiss:


----------



## dodgercpkl

That seems to have worked Dodger - hurrah!
This really will make things easier as I forget who I am meant to be replying to by the time I get to the bottom![/QUOTE]

I'm glad it worked! I'm the same way. Although sometimes I'll just put my notepad on 1/2 the screen and type responses on it as I go through them. lol



urchin said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant.
> 
> I am wholeheartedly behind your VVVCP status (The younger, prettier sister of PUPO :haha: )
> 
> I also like the sound of your OB - I'm not one for platitudes and false hope, I'd much rather have someone level with me and say; look, you're not out but this could go one of two ways and all we can do is wait and see.
> So much more honest than the alternative xxx
> 
> AFM - today is mine and Mr Urch's 5 anniversary (of being together, we're not the marrying kind :D ) Considering we were only meant to be a mucky weekend dalliance, I think we're doing very well indeed...and prior to that I'd spent 3 months telling him he was barking up the wrong tree - I'm just so glad he kept on barking :kiss:Click to expand...

Hehe I like PUPO too! I have to admit that I only just looked it up to see what it meant. :blush:

I like my OB too. My hubby and I spent an hour and a 1/2 talking with her and it was just very calming to know that there was a chance and that she didn't either discount or promote that chance. When I came home and told my dad about the appointment, one of the things I was telling him was that she said that there are times when there are things that happen that she just can't explain - babies that live when all the signs say it shouldn't, etc - and that sometimes love and hope and prayer can save something/someone when all the odds are against it. That stunned my dad for a moment and then he said "wait, she really said that? If she did then I have a great amount of respect for her for admitting that there are things that happen that can't be explained".

I guess I should put that last part into context: My OB is being very neutral over what she thinks will happen with this pregnancy, and honestly that's what she should be doing. But her assistant is this sweet lady who thinks that against the early odds, that I'm going to have this baby. :)


----------



## Skoer1360

Oh that's great news! I really have my fx'd that it sticks :) The BFP Sticky looks like it could use some love (can't help myself being overly optimistic :haha: )

Fesity Fidget: I'm not a vegan, but I have a lactose intolerant vegetarian friend :) She seems to do pretty well (even being able to eat out) you just have to look around a bit and be confident enough to ask for substitutions. I bet you can go onto google and find some really good Vegetarian/Vegan cookbooks out there! GL to your animal friendly diet :)


----------



## Ame

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies. I have a question and I was wondering if someone could help me out. For the last 2 weeks my ovaries have been hurting really bad it feels like ovulation pain but its not going away. I have also been having groin pain it sorta feels like I pulled a muscle. Could it be related to my mc? Or another cyst? I am going to ask my Dr about it but I don't go in until the middle of January.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ame said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies. I have a question and I was wondering if someone could help me out. For the last 2 weeks my ovaries have been hurting really bad it feels like ovulation pain but its not going away. I have also been having groin pain it sorta feels like I pulled a muscle. Could it be related to my mc? Or another cyst? I am going to ask my Dr about it but I don't go in until the middle of January.

Can you maybe call and ask them about it? That doesn't sound normal and probably doesn't feel very good. *hugs* Good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ame

Thanks for the reply. I can't really call anyone until Monday and its getting worse. I'm thinking that if it doesn't stop I am just going to have to go to the ER I took a couple pain killers hopefully they work.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ame said:


> Thanks for the reply. I can't really call anyone until Monday and its getting worse. I'm thinking that if it doesn't stop I am just going to have to go to the ER I took a couple pain killers hopefully they work.

Yeah if it's continuing and getting worse, then I think going to the ER is the safe thing. *hugs* I hope it's easily explainable and fixable.


----------



## urchin

Hi Ame - how was your night? Has the pain calmed down any, did you have to go to ER?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeeek Dodger that is great! :dance: I am rooting for you and sending you lots of PMA your way :hugs:

Urchin Happy Belated Anniversary :hugs:

Ame I really hope everything is ok?

Well I would like to say that I am going vegan due to beliefs but I'm not :blush: I read an interesting study on women with unexplained fertility and those that had suffered multiple miscarriages/birth defects and those that stuck to a vegan and wheat free diet composed of natural, home cooked produce went on to fall pregnant and have healthy babies with 0 miscarriages. I am not toally naive, but brought the book about 4 months ago and gave myself the deadline of 2011 to fall pregnant or else drastic measures of the fertility diet will be taken.

Well I didn't meet the deadline so 2012 will see a huge change in my diet all in pursuit of that allusive :bfp:


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> Hi Ame - how was your night? Has the pain calmed down any, did you have to go to ER?

Yeah that! How's everything going? Any better?



Feisty Fidget said:


> Eeeeek Dodger that is great! :dance: I am rooting for you and sending you lots of PMA your way :hugs:
> 
> Well I would like to say that I am going vegan due to beliefs but I'm not :blush: I read an interesting study on women with unexplained fertility and those that had suffered multiple miscarriages/birth defects and those that stuck to a vegan and wheat free diet composed of natural, home cooked produce went on to fall pregnant and have healthy babies with 0 miscarriages. I am not toally naive, but brought the book about 4 months ago and gave myself the deadline of 2011 to fall pregnant or else drastic measures of the fertility diet will be taken.
> 
> Well I didn't meet the deadline so 2012 will see a huge change in my diet all in pursuit of that allusive :bfp:

Haha! Thank you! You put a huge smile on my face when I read your post! :hugs: I have been feeling more nauseous the last couple days then I had before and yesterday I had my first bout with morning sickness! I didn't quite puke, but I did um... sort of throw up in my mouth a bit and run for a sink because it felt like it could get worse. This morning so far no sink runs, but just solid nauseousness where no food sounds good.

I've also read a lot of things about diet and fertility. I cut out a lot but not all of the meat that I eat because I've read that plant protein is better for fertility then animal protein, but I'm not sure that I would go vegan completely. That would mean cutting out dairy too wouldn't it? I've read that dairy fat can be beneficial when eaten in moderation - but that it should be full fat rather then low fat or non-fat. lol then again there are so many conflicting things out there, that maybe the vegan way is the right way. :) Either way, I hope it brings you your bfp!


----------



## fisher640

:witch: arrived last night for me so the first IUI was a bust. We prob wont do the next IUI til May/June time. I'm going to try to be more laid back between now and then with TTC but I'm not holding my breath. It's so hard to not obsess. 

Dodger- you vomited? That's wonderful news! :rofl: when is your next blood level check?


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> :witch: arrived last night for me so the first IUI was a bust. We prob wont do the next IUI til May/June time. I'm going to try to be more laid back between now and then with TTC but I'm not holding my breath. It's so hard to not obsess.
> 
> Dodger- you vomited? That's wonderful news! :rofl: when is your next blood level check?

*hugs* I'm sorry the witch got you. :( It really is hard not to obsess. Everyone keeps telling me to relax and just let it all happen, but how, I mean really HOW do you do that?! I've not figured it out... if you do, let me know ok?

HAHAHA! I know I was pretty stoked when it happened! lol Only on a pregnancy forum would puking be a good thing. lol When I ran into the kitchen (that was the closest not busy sink) my mom took one look at me and said "See? This is why I think you are pregnant with a healthy LO!" Hehe! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger your puking is music to my ears :dance: Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!

Vegan does indeed mean cutting out the dairy, meat I could give up with very little effect but I am a dairy fiend and dreading that :( But if it means a healthy :bfp: then I can manage it, will give it a go for 6 months and then see if I feel it is worth keeping up or not. DH isn't too happy as I have already said I am not cooking two separate meals, if he wants meat or dairy he will need to cook it - evil much :haha:


----------



## Skoer1360

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dodger your puking is music to my ears :dance: Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!
> 
> Vegan does indeed mean cutting out the dairy, meat I could give up with very little effect but I am a dairy fiend and dreading that :( But if it means a healthy :bfp: then I can manage it, will give it a go for 6 months and then see if I feel it is worth keeping up or not. DH isn't too happy as I have already said I am not cooking two separate meals, if he wants meat or dairy he will need to cook it - evil much :haha:

It's hard enough cooking for one! :haha: Let alone two separate meals! And my mom was always on some diet or another and my dad also had to eat it, the look on his face sometimes with what she cooked up :rofl:



dodgercpkl said:


> *hugs* I'm sorry the witch got you. :( It really is hard not to obsess. Everyone keeps telling me to relax and just let it all happen, but how, I mean really HOW do you do that?! I've not figured it out... if you do, let me know ok?

I agree! How can someone just _not_ care! Or test after their period is due!? I'm horrid at that, I always end up breaking down and testing at about 10dpo :haha: 



> I have been feeling more nauseous the last couple days then I had before and yesterday I had my first bout with morning sickness! I didn't quite puke, but I did um... sort of throw up in my mouth a bit and run for a sink because it felt like it could get worse. This morning so far no sink runs, but just solid nauseousness where no food sounds good.

:yipee: for ms! :D lol it's so hilarious we get so happy at nausea, look what ltttc does to people! :wacko:



fisher640 said:


> :witch: arrived last night for me so the first IUI was a bust. We prob wont do the next IUI til May/June time. I'm going to try to be more laid back between now and then with TTC but I'm not holding my breath. It's so hard to not obsess.
> 
> 
> :( Sorry about af :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## pinkfee

fisher640 said:


> :witch: arrived last night for me so the first IUI was a bust. We prob wont do the next IUI til May/June time. I'm going to try to be more laid back between now and then with TTC but I'm not holding my breath. It's so hard to not obsess

Oh fisher :cry: so sorry the :witch: came. Its very hard not to obsess but before this cycle of IVF i did manage a couple of months being more chilled out and it helped my sanity so much. I think I relaxed because I knew we were doing IVF, so maybe knowing you've got another IUI as backup might help with the chillin :coolio:

FF - Good luck with the vegan diet, I'm sure once you get a few receipes under your wing you'll be fine. I think reducing our meat consumption might be on my new years resolution list aswell, although i really enjoy meat, I think generally in the west we eat far too much of it! So I need to find me some good veggie alternatives! 

Dodge - thats so funny, we're all really exciting about puking! :haha: So i hope you feel sick tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear the witch got you fisher - and I agree with the others; how on earth are you meant to not obsess, when getting pregnant is your goal?
And if you think about it, who else would be told to 'not obsess' when striving for a goal? Olympic athletes - stop focusing on medals so much, just relax and you'll get one!

yaaay for the vom dodger - but yes, it's a strange and peculiar place this, where we celebrate nausea and tell each other about our vaginal secretions. All hail BnB :haha:

FF - I was veggie for a lot of years, but not sure I could be vegan...none of the vegans I have ever known have looked healthy - they've all had a bit of a grey tinge to them. Hope it works for you though xx

I've been working hard on the front bedroom this weekend - I've put the last coat of emulsion on, done 2 coats on the old woodwork, and primed and put one coat on the new.

All that is left to do is another coat on the woodwork and lay the flooring ... should be done by Christmas :D


----------



## Ame

Thank you everyone for your concern. We went to the ER and I had a quick ultra sound but they didn't see anything and were stumped. I am going to have to go in for a more in depth appointment in the new year. I have been packing a heating pad with me everywhere I go and I noticed today that its much worse in the mornings. 

Fisher- I am so sorry the witch came I dread it every month.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the witch fisher :hugs: I wish she would just leave us all alone!


----------



## urchin

Think I must be the only one here who wants the witch to arrive this month!
I've started a little spotting so it's not far off ... then I have to go for a down-regging scan and trial embryo transfer. Hurrah!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it crossed Urch!

Well HSG is all said and done and feeling very sore now despite pain killers (I am a wimp :haha:) full info on my journal as being lazy and can't be bothered to re-type :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Hmmm 2 spots and then it's gone - this buserelin is messing with my system


----------



## lian_83

urchin said:


> Sorry to hear the witch got you fisher - and I agree with the others; how on earth are you meant to not obsess, when getting pregnant is your goal?
> And if you think about it, who else would be told to 'not obsess' when striving for a goal? Olympic athletes - stop focusing on medals so much, just relax and you'll get one!

Urchin, totally love this! :thumbup:

Fischer, so sorry for the witch!:hugs:

I got 2 evaps at 10,11 DPO and then AF came at 12DPO. Weird thing though is that AF is much lighter, less crampy and no clotting this time. I don't know how many failed cycles I have done -- will it ever happen to me??


----------



## urchin

That's the trouble with this LTTTCing Lian, none of us knows where the journey will end. I often think I could cope with all the ups and downs, if I knew for sure that one day I would get my take-home baby.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ditto urchin, the not knowing is the worst part


----------



## urchin

on a slightly brighter note - it looks like my period is here! A bit lighter than normal but they did say to expect that with Buserelin.
I'll be ringing the clinic shortly to let them know and to arrange my down-reg scan (and trial transfer)

How exciting!


----------



## pinkfee

Oo exciting news urch... sorry if i'm being thick, whats a trial transfer when its at home?! 

I'm having a mare of a day at work. Bloody winter with everyone off sick i'm basically on my todd in the office holding the fort... roll on 5.30pm :comp:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun... big hugs to you :hugs: :hugs:

@Fiesty, I am so glad that the HSG showed that both of your tubes are open, But I am sorry that you were in so much pain, I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs: :hugs: I had a ruff time with my HSG, even though it was a short procedure, it was very painful at the same time...:wacko:

@Urchin, Good luck with your upcoming IVF. I hope you finally can get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GOODLUCK3D-1.gif

AFM, sorry i havent been around much latley girls, this last weekend that just past kept me busy because my family got together for Christmas, me and DH drove for 7.5 hours on last Friday morning and came back home on sunday. We were exhausted from the weekend, but we had a blast. It was great to see family. i did all of my Christmas shopping on last Thursday right before we left, so i was up late wrapping gifts and packing my bags for the weekend. I have a total of 9 nieces and nephews to buy gifts for, and I also got a gift for my mom, and small gifts for my brothers and sisters and their wives and husbands, I found these super cute baby potted christmas trees that i gave to my sisters and my brother's wifes, they all loved them, and they can plant them and keep them forever. As you can guess i have a big family. My mom has a total of 6 kids including me, so now our family is huge because they have all had kids, except for me. I finally got to meet my brother and his wife's newly adopted baby girl. she is super cute and so sweet, she is such a good baby, always happy and only crys when she needs something. Plus she looks just like my brother and his wife, you would never be able to tell she was adopted. I had only seen pictures up until this last weekend. Over all we had a great time. the only problem is that we ended up spening to much $$ and now we will strapped for cash for the next 2 weeks until DH gets paid again...


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ame said:


> Thank you everyone for your concern. We went to the ER and I had a quick ultra sound but they didn't see anything and were stumped. I am going to have to go in for a more in depth appointment in the new year. I have been packing a heating pad with me everywhere I go and I noticed today that its much worse in the mornings.
> 
> Fisher- I am so sorry the witch came I dread it every month.

They are seriously making you wait TWO WEEKS or more to find out why you are in pain?!? Did they give you anything to help with the pain? OMG I would SOOO be freaking out on them. :growlmad::wacko: *hugs* I'm so sorry you are going through this and I hope you feel better soon!!!



urchin said:


> Sorry to hear the witch got you fisher - and I agree with the others; how on earth are you meant to not obsess, when getting pregnant is your goal?
> And if you think about it, who else would be told to 'not obsess' when striving for a goal? Olympic athletes - stop focusing on medals so much, just relax and you'll get one!

I love how you put it!



urchin said:


> That's the trouble with this LTTTCing Lian, none of us knows where the journey will end. I often think I could cope with all the ups and downs, if I knew for sure that one day I would get my take-home baby.

Yep I'm with you on this too. That's the hardest part of waiting for anything is wondering about the what-ifs that could go wrong. I hope that all of us get our take home baby soon!



urchin said:


> on a slightly brighter note - it looks like my period is here! A bit lighter than normal but they did say to expect that with Buserelin.
> I'll be ringing the clinic shortly to let them know and to arrange my down-reg scan (and trial transfer)
> 
> How exciting!

WOOOHOOOO! Finally the witch did something right! I'm excited for you! :)



pinkfee said:


> I'm having a mare of a day at work. Bloody winter with everyone off sick i'm basically on my todd in the office holding the fort... roll on 5.30pm :comp:

*hugs* Sorry you are having a horrible office day. :(

AFM - *giggle* You ladies made me laugh so hard when I read this thread and saw all the congrats on vomit!  I haven't had anymore running for the sink episodes, but I've been keeping a trashcan near because of feeling so nauseous at times. Well that and I swear that part of my ms is running for the bathroom for the other end.... :wacko::haha:

My numbers rose again with Friday's test results from 72 to 111. I did another blood test yesterday and will get the results soon. And the big news is that I'm scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow! I'm so excited about that! I'm hoping and praying that we see a yolk sac and fetal pole and maybe even hear a heartbeat! What a Christmas miracle that truly would be!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dodger, Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope the pregnancy is progressing and you end up having a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! :flower: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-bear.gif


----------



## pinkfee

Yes dodger good luck for tomorrow... i'm keeping everything crossed! Let us know how you get on.... 

thanks the stress went away this afternoon, so only 30mins to go and i'm outta here! going for a catchup meal with a girlfriend this evening so looking forward to that!


----------



## wannabeprego

EKKkkkkkk... OMG... i just saw something run across the kitchen counter top well i was making grill cheese sandwiches for lunch and than two beedy little eyes were looking at me from behind the coffee maker.... It was a mouse, it than ran down behind the stove.... Ugghhh... Not good, We have been in this house for a year now and this is the first time i have ever seen a mouse, so i am hoping it is just the one that came in over the weekend when it got really cold the other day...DH is picking up a mouse trap on the way home to get rid of it.... :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger that is awesome hun :dance: I will be thinking of you at tomorrow's scan!

Am off now until New Year :dance: have managed to send a Nurse out to cover my Thursday and Friday this week as have really neglected my poor pup and we are so behind on Christmas bits :wacko: It was a tough call as it means going without much needed money but the poor dog is having a meltdown at being apart from us so often at the moment that I just feel so guilty. She usually stays with my Mum if we will be out all day but she is clearly missing us.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi guys. I have been trying to have a baby for almost 2 years. I am using clomid at the moment it will be my second round soon.


----------



## Skoer1360

@dodger: GL!!! I have my fx'd it's the stickiest of sticky beans and a H&H 9months! :)

@wannabeprego: !! :shock: That's awful! My parents had a mouse one time, it took them a week or so but it got caught in a trap not too long after.. Scared my dad half to death though lol He was working night shifts and he came in the house turned on the light to the kitchen and watched this dark object dart from the dishwasher to under the fridge! He nearly fell over :rofl:

babyliciouss: :hi: Hope your stay is short :)


----------



## lian_83

Feeling like total cr*p after I saw the news about a mom who physically abused her children and now sentenced to 7 years in jail. She tortured them for years by punching, hammer and poured boiling water and salt on their wounds. I felt so sad for the kids but I felt sick because I can't imagine how such an evil and satanic woman could have her own kids while the rest of us here have been trying for #1 for years??? This world is so sick! I can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: lilian, there is no rhyme or reason to who gets the gift of children and who has to struggle, try to focus on the hell that the woman will have to endure once the prison population finds out why she is in there - she deserves it all!


----------



## Tasha16

Hello all sorry to anyone the witch got, she got me to so i'm out for 2011. FF so glad ur tubes are open x i am at the hospital in the morning to see a fertility consultant and get some reults so fx. I don't understand how any parents can hurt their children it makes me sick, i read a story a couple of weeks ago about a couple who had raped and battered their one month old baby boy, it's just disgusting and them sort of people need torturing x


----------



## wannabeprego

The mouse met it's end lastnight. It got caught in the trap that I put out right next to the bottom of the stove because that was where i saw the mouse last. I also put one in the lazy susan just in case it went back in there. I do feel bad that we had to kill the poor thing, but it was a necessary evil. 

I really wish that they had more humane traps that would capture them alive so you could just release them back into the woods, but they dont. So now today i am finishing cleaning up the kitchen and rewashing all of the dishes from the lazy susan. Oh joy.....:wacko:

What are you ladies doing for christmas day? Will you be at home cooking or will you go visit family? Me and DH already did our big family get together with my family last weekend so we will be home on Christmas day. I havent decided what to cook for dinner on X-mas day yet.... hmmmm


----------



## wannabeprego

lian_hawaii said:


> Feeling like total cr*p after I saw the news about a mom who physically abused her children and now sentenced to 7 years in jail. She tortured them for years by punching, hammer and poured boiling water and salt on their wounds. I felt so sad for the kids but I felt sick because I can't imagine how such an evil and satanic woman could have her own kids while the rest of us here have been trying for #1 for years??? This world is so sick! I can't stop crying. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

babyliciouss said:


> Hi guys. I have been trying to have a baby for almost 2 years. I am using clomid at the moment it will be my second round soon.

Welcome to the group!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2i8bsdg-1.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have the pre-christmas blues :( I should be ecstatic that I am off now unti the end of the year but I just can't seem to get out of this funk!

Had to visit the cemetery earlier to put some flowers down on my Grandads grave for my Nan and had to go to the baby section. Was in floods of tears, so many babies there either born sleeping or only with us for a few days :cry:

Christmas preparations are almost compete but lacking motivation :wacko: Sorry lovelies just on a bit of a downer today :(


----------



## babyliciouss

I doubt my stay will be short. I have been ttc since 2 years but this was my first month to use clomid. My CD21 blood test was 51 in UK.:D I am going to have AF on 26th December nope:)






Skoer1360 said:


> @dodger: GL!!! I have my fx'd it's the stickiest of sticky beans and a H&H 9months! :)
> 
> @wannabeprego: !! :shock: That's awful! My parents had a mouse one time, it took them a week or so but it got caught in a trap not too long after.. Scared my dad half to death though lol He was working night shifts and he came in the house turned on the light to the kitchen and watched this dark object dart from the dishwasher to under the fridge! He nearly fell over :rofl:
> 
> babyliciouss: :hi: Hope your stay is short :)


----------



## Skoer1360

Well hopefully all you needed to do the trick :) Why are you taking Clomid?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I conceived first round of clomid so fingers crossed! x


----------



## urchin

Feisty Fidget said:


> Am off now until New Year :dance:

have a really good one chikkie - look forward to seeing you back in the new year



babyliciouss said:


> Hi guys. I have been trying to have a baby for almost 2 years. I am using clomid at the moment it will be my second round soon.

Welcome to the friendliest club that no one wants to be a member of
jump straight in, we have a more the merrier attitude in here ... sometimes we rant, sometimes we're miserable, and often we are silly :hugs:



lian_hawaii said:


> Feeling like total cr*p after I saw the news about a mom who physically abused her children and now sentenced to 7 years in jail. She tortured them for years by punching, hammer and poured boiling water and salt on their wounds. I felt so sad for the kids but I felt sick because I can't imagine how such an evil and satanic woman could have her own kids while the rest of us here have been trying for #1 for years??? This world is so sick! I can't stop crying. :cry:

I know exactly where youre coming from hon ... our news is full of a dreadful couple who raped and beat their one month old baby so badly that he died. Every single one of his ribs was broken. And apart from obviously feeling so sad for him and angry at the abusers - I am also at a universe that would allow people like that to have, and discard, the most precious thing there is - while me and Mr Urch are denied the joy of being good parents.

Tasha - let us know how you get on, fx for you xxx



wannabeprego said:


> I really wish that they had more humane traps that would capture them alive so you could just release them back into the woods, but they dont. So now today i am finishing cleaning up the kitchen and rewashing all of the dishes from the lazy susan. Oh joy.....:wacko:

trouble is, they are territorial, so if you do release them they just come back again :(

News from Urchin Towers is that I have a down-reg scan date on 28th December :happydance:

Happy Christmas me!


----------



## babyliciouss

I am using clomid as my CD21 blood test without clomid was 22. It needed to be over 35 to show ovulation.


----------



## Skoer1360

Oh, I'm going in for my cd21 (which is really cd22- I ov'd late) progesterone check tomorrow morning! I ovulate normally just a stupidly short LP, but I'm now spotting so bad and so early they're checking it out to see what's going on.

Fx'd for tomorrow that my progesterone is a good number!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

yay urch! :dance:

good luck baby and skoer :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck and baby dust to Baby and Skoer...:dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM, sigh... feeling kind of down because one of the threads I originally started out in with TTC when I first joined the site has been all of the girls talking about when they want to have their 2cnd baby... and here I am all of this time later still trying to even get my first BFP.... sucks.... Dont get me wrong I am happy for my girlfriends on here, but man is it ever a depressing reminer that I havent progressed since my 1st day on this site... sigh... :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

What are your New Years eve plans lovely ladies??? Anybody going out or planning anything special? 

I know that me and DH want to go out for New Years. I amnot sure where or if we will g oout for sure just yet though. Plus I was on a quest to find a sexy and hot New Years Eve outfit and have been shopping online for one....:thumbup: I was having a hard time finding an outfit locally at the malls and stuff, I didnt see anything good really... sigh...


----------



## wannabeprego

And oh yeah...Does anyone have a New Years Resolution for 2012???...:winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel wannabe. All my bnb friends that I started with, most of the have LO's already and one is preggo again. **sigh**


----------



## Skoer1360

wannabeprego & FF: Thanks :) Just waiting for the results now!

My NYE plans are tentative depending on 1) my work schedule and 2) my pregnancy test lol, if it's negative I'm gonna have a gooooood NYE :drunk:


----------



## Skoer1360

Test came back at 20 which she said was a definite good ovulation but she also said that if I don't conceive in this cycle or next she's going to refer me to an RE since we're at the end of what she knows and can do for me :sad1: So it was kind of a bittersweet call anyway..


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Skoer a referral would at least begin the process of investigating why its taking so long :hugs:

NYE will no doubt be spent at home alone with DH in the other room playing computer games :(


----------



## Skoer1360

Ya, I know, it's just I was so hopeful that the Clomid would do the trick it kinda sucks :nope: I'm actually kind of scared to go to the RE, I just don't know what to expect and I feel like I might get overwhelmed with the testing and things.. It just kinda feels like that last, finalized, official step where you say "there is something wrong with me" :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not at all hun :hugs: Many of us had have lots of tests and are no closer to finding out what is taking so long. I personally find the testing a relief as it feels like we are getting closer to our goal.


----------



## babyliciouss

Skoer1360 said:


> Test came back at 20 which she said was a definite good ovulation but she also said that if I don't conceive in this cycle or next she's going to refer me to an RE since we're at the end of what she knows and can do for me :sad1: So it was kind of a bittersweet call anyway..

Hi babes. My progestrone level without Clomid was 21, and the DR said it was kind of love and they'd like to see a number abbove 30 to show ovulation and then I had a blood test day 21 while i took clomid and it was 51. You must not have done it wright day, I think its suppose to be done 7 days before your periods. Hope you get ur BFP.

Wanabepregnant babes I know how you feel I's a horrible feeling. But time will come soon.


----------



## Skoer1360

No, it's 7 days past ovulation not 7 before AF and there's two different ways to measure progesterone, one requires 60 and one requires 10 natural/15medicated, they are using the lower numbers.. it just has to deal with what measurements they are using


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well that's interesting to know! x


----------



## mrshanna

Hello all of my lovely fellow LTTTCers!

I wanted to share my experience this past week with all of you.

For any of you who dont know me, my DH and I have been TTC for 15 months now. As time has gone on, we have had the usual bunch of tests. First bloodwork, then ultrasounds, then an SA and HSG. All of the above came back fine, so of course we were at a loss.

DH and I consulted an RE who recommended I have a diagnostic laparoscopy. He believed I have endometriosis due to some problems I have throughout my cycle. So...I went Thursday for my lap.

I dont have endo. I have scar tissue blocking the ends of both of my tubes, enough to not allow eggs in. But the HSG was fine!!! The doc explained that the force of her injecting the dye was enough to push it past the scarring, making it appear that all was well with my tubes, when in fact all is anything but!!!

Please, ladies, if you have had an HSG come back normal, but are still unable to concieve, insist on a laparoscopy. I had to tell my insurance company the test was to diagnose the cause of painful ovulaton and painful intercourse in order to get it paid for. Lie if you have to!!! Please insist the docs do this procedure for you. Its worth it to know!

I have wasted countless amounts of money, anxiety, stress, and tears in the last 15months just to find out i was never able to concieve to begin with. Please, my friends, have this test done if at all possible.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Mrs hanna :hugs: I am definitely going to bear that in mind. Is IVF the next step for you hun? x


----------



## MrsHowley81

mrshanna said:


> Hello all of my lovely fellow LTTTCers!
> 
> For any of you who dont know me, my DH and I have been TTC for 15 months now. As time has gone on, we have had the usual bunch of tests. First bloodwork, then ultrasounds, then an SA and HSG. All of the above came back fine, so of course we were at a loss.
> 
> DH and I consulted an RE who recommended I have a diagnostic laparoscopy. He believed I have endometriosis due to some problems I have throughout my cycle. So...I went Thursday for my lap.
> 
> I dont have endo. I have scar tissue blocking the ends of both of my tubes, enough to not allow eggs in. But the HSG was fine!!! The doc explained that the force of her injecting the dye was enough to push it past the scarring, making it appear that all was well with my tubes, when in fact all is anything but!!!
> 
> Please, ladies, if you have had an HSG come back normal, but are still unable to concieve, insist on a laparoscopy. I had to tell my insurance company the test was to diagnose the cause of painful ovulaton and painful intercourse in order to get it paid for. Lie if you have to!!! Please insist the docs do this procedure for you. Its worth it to know!
> 
> I have wasted countless amounts of money, anxiety, stress, and tears in the last 15months just to find out i was never able to concieve to begin with. Please, my friends, have this test done if at all possible.

 Hi MRSHANNA I too had exactly the same happen, except my right tube came up as blocked on the HSG and thank god it did other wise I would never of had my Lap and would never have found out about the extensive (the word they used) scar tissue and adhesions, I know how you will be feeling I had a really hard time coming to terms with the fact I will never ever be able to conceive naturally, but on the up side we have found out what has stopped us from conceiving and IVF will be iminent and we will soon have our BFP's
xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsHannah, Thank you for sharing your story and for the advice. I am so sorry that things didnt turn out as you had hoped they would... *Big hugs* to you hun....:hugs: :hugs: I am sorry that you had to go through TTC for so long before realizing there was a bigger problem. LTTC is so heart breaking and painful... It is one of the hardest things i have ever had to deal with in my life thus far... :hugs: :hugs:

I have possibly one tube blocked that showed in my HSG.. and the DR thought it might of been because the one tube spasmed and that my one tube isnt really blocked, But my DR wants me to come in for a Saline Sonohysterography to get a better look at my uterus because i had a bump on mine on one side. I havent gotten around to that yet though. My dr already did a vaginal untrasound and she only saw one small fibroid on one of my ovaries but everything else looked fine. I do have regular periods though and ovulate every month on a regular basis. So I am not sure if the saline sonohysterography would show if i have any other problems, I think my DR mainly wants to get a better look at the bump on my uterus in case it needs to be removed sugically, i just havent gotten around to getting it done yet.. sigh.. I have been avoiding it like the plague, but I will probably do it early in 2012 and just finally get it over with....:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am hoping that all of us LTTC'ers are going to have a Merry Christmas tomorrow despite the circumstances, I just wanted to stop in and wish all of you lovely girls a Wonderful Holiday tomorrow!!! :flower:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HH.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ChristmasSantawalk.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Merry_Christmas.gif


----------



## MrsHowley81

Happy Christmas Wannabe and all you LTTC 1, I am finding it horrible everyone seems to keep going on about how wonderful and magical Christmas is with a child and it is just another reminder of what I can't have, but then it is also a reminder of everything that I do have, I have a wonderful Husband, we have a lovely home and we are quite comfortable financially and we both have jobs we like and we have had the most supportive Family and Friends, so it's not all bad, I hope next year bring us all we hope and dream of, Much Love Shelley xXx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Merry Christmas for tomorrow everyone!

I am coming to the end of ANOTHER 2ww, either way I'll find out tomorrow, if AF hasn't arrived I'm going to do a test in the morn, it will either be a very good Xmas or a shitty one!
AF was due yest, had my few spots on my chin that I get before, got my moods and sore boobs but nothing else so fingers crossed for me! Although must admit after all this time I don't actually get excited anymore when I'm late, the only reason I am testing tomorrow is so I know if I can have a good drink! Lol

Hope Santa brings all you lovlies everything you've wished for! 

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Merry Christmas for tomorrow everyone!
> 
> I am coming to the end of ANOTHER 2ww, either way I'll find out tomorrow, if AF hasn't arrived I'm going to do a test in the morn, it will either be a very good Xmas or a shitty one!
> AF was due yest, had my few spots on my chin that I get before, got my moods and sore boobs but nothing else so fingers crossed for me! Although must admit after all this time I don't actually get excited anymore when I'm late, the only reason I am testing tomorrow is so I know if I can have a good drink! Lol
> 
> Hope Santa brings all you lovlies everything you've wished for!
> 
> xx

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!:dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/luck-2.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm in my 2WW as well, and i am testing early even though I vow to never test early month after month only to do the same thing all over again...:blush:

Well if anyone is bored and wants to squint at my HPT's here is a link to my testing thread in the gallery.. I am not feeling very hopeful this cycle though...:shrug: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...aint-line-pg-2-new-walmart-test-pg-3-a-3.html


----------



## pinkfee

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! Hope you all have a lovely day and we all manage to forget about ltttc and eat plenty, drink and be merry for one day!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Happy Christmas to all my lovely LTTCers! :hugs:

Yesterday was lovely during the day when we spent it with DH family - it was a kid free zone which definitely helps! But the evening was as stressful and painful as ever as we had to spend it with my extended family. Basically spent the whole week baking for my family gathering and then because they decided we were late (I phoned on the day to check times and was told whenever :growlmad:) They all buggered off home meaning all my hours of kitchen slaving were for nothing :cry:

Anywho I got spoilt rotten and although we were too tired to try for our own Christmas miracle last night (think I ovulated christmas eve) I am actually not upset as have reached the stage where I know it won't actually make a difference :wacko:

Have DH wonderful family round ours this evening so much more baking ahead of me but I know that this will at least be appreciated :dance:


----------



## mrshanna

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Mrs hanna :hugs: I am definitely going to bear that in mind. Is IVF the next step for you hun? x

Thanks FF. Yes I believe IVF will likely be our next step. We were told we may be able to have surgery to "clean up" all of the scarring, but that doing so would make me super high risk for ectopic pregnancy if we concieved naturally after that. The problem is, my insurance wont pay for either option!!!:dohh: IVF is around $12,000 per round I believe, and I cant imagine what a full-blown surgery would cost.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hun I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sigh... the dammed :witch: got me this morning...:cry:


----------



## Skoer1360

Merry Christmas to all you lovely gals :)

I'm currently on my longest ever not spotting cycle dpo wise :happydance: I usually spot anywhere from 6 days prior to af to 3 days prior to af... Today is 11dpo.. temps are still high... I took a test last night but it was a super crappy quickie mart off brand so I'm not concerned that I got a negative from that lol, and I'm trying to be super realistic and keep my head down to Earth but it's just not happening lol :wacko:

GL to Sticky Beans and Wannabeprego!!! Did you guys test yet???

FF: Aww, sorry to here your fam bailed on you :( But it sounds like it didn't totally ruin your Christmas :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Skoer, Thanks for the encouragement, but the dammed :witch: got me this morning... sucks big time.... :cry:


----------



## Skoer1360

:hugs: I'm so sorry hon :( damn :witch: !


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww wannabe I'm sorry hun :hugs: Being due the :witch: over Christmas sucks royally BUT now you can indulge in all things naughty until your hearts content and not feel guilty :hugs:

Skoer oooooo that does sound exciting, I am keeping it all crossed for you :thumbup:

Christmas excess is catching up with me, feel like poo from all of this over-eating lark :wacko: At this rate I will be relishing going vegan :haha: Slightly worried as we have an enormous amount of chocolate to get through and less then 2 weeks until my next cycle, I can't throw it away as I will feel terrible and it's not like I can start my diet with all of that staring at me :lol:

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Dazed

Sorry the witch got you wannabe. She got me on holiday too!

Good luck with the diet FF. Hope you can keep your will power!


----------



## Skoer1360

starting spotting today :cry:

One more month before RE referral and DH is going in for his SA next week :cry: 

I just want my baby!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Skoer, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you...:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SunUp

No idea where to post this.
Im LTTTC #1.
No AF yet, it should have been here by now. Definitely have BFNs though. Like, sickeningly white, haha. Waiting for AF to arrive is really frustrating.

I think I lost it today. I am at such a low. I feel so alone, like no one understands. DH tried and now I just feel worse.

All I need to hear is its ok to be mad, to be jealous, to be selfish.
Maybe its not ok. 
But I just need to know that I am not alone in having those feelings.:sad2:


----------



## Skoer1360

@wannabeprego: Thanks, I was just so confident about this cycle. I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up but I did :(

@SunUp: Oh hon, you are definitely not alone. There are some days where I'm ok, some where I'm SO ANGRY at the world, and some days where I just can't stop crying. And it's all normal! I'm not sure who first started the whole "I can't feel bad about this" but that's so not true! This is something very real to all of us and you can't help but feel the way you do. 

If you really want to see a low point, go to my journal (link is in my signature) and the top post on page 9 paints a pretty good picture of how it can be, atleast for me.

:hugs: IF doesn't mean it will never happen, it just means we have to take a couple extra steps to get there.


----------



## love2006

SunUp said:


> No idea where to post this.
> Im LTTTC #1.
> No AF yet, it should have been here by now. Definitely have BFNs though. Like, sickeningly white, haha. Waiting for AF to arrive is really frustrating.
> 
> I think I lost it today. I am at such a low. I feel so alone, like no one understands. DH tried and now I just feel worse.
> 
> All I need to hear is its ok to be mad, to be jealous, to be selfish.
> Maybe its not ok.
> But I just need to know that I am not alone in having those feelings.:sad2:

Sunup, You are soooo not alone. I have been there many times over the past 21 months. You have every right to feel all of it. What I love most about this forum is that there are plenty of women here who understand EVERYTHING that I am going through. This journey can be so hard but stay strong and we are here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

Happy Back-to-Work Day (or is that just me?)

But before I go to work I'm off to the clinic for a down-reg scan and trial embryo transfer ... I'm not sure what the latter entails but am presuming that the former will include my old friend Dildo Cam! I'll let you all know how it goes

FF - that sounds a bit pants ... couldn't they have hung on for you a little longer? Oh well, all the more yummy food for you!

Wannabe - buggeration! I've spent Christmas with the witch too ... I call it my Festive Period (somehow I get it every year without fail)

Skoer - that's why I dont test - even if it's so white I need a snow visor I still tell myself it doesn't mean anything :wacko:



Skoer1360 said:


> Merry Christmas to all you lovely gals :)
> 
> SunUp & love2006 - you're definitely not alone in this ... I think all of us in this thread go through the anger and frustration and dread fear that we will never get a take-home baby of our own. Oddly, we seem to go in cycles ... we're all ok for a bit then we all get angry at the world and come in for a rant.
> Please jump straight in, this is the friendliest club that no one wants to join!:hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

lol Oh I definitely know that one! It's a bfn.. buuuuut it's only 11dpo, it's in the afternoon, it's a crappy brand, it must be a faulty test :haha: there's always an excuse :wacko:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas!
I have had an unexpected Xmas gift! I done a cb HPT Xmas morn to see if I could drink and there was the faintest positive line! I had to double take a few times since I have NEVER seen one before, i wasn't 100% sure though & couldn't buy anymore tests as it was Xmas day - so frustrating! So I've done about 4 all in all and they have all had really really faint lines, not getting my hopes up til I go to the drs, I feel really crampy though - not sure what to make of that?!

Will keep you all posted - hopefully the last 3 years of trying has actually come to something!

Wish me luck

xx


----------



## lian_83

Hi all, I figure I'll post my update here. Just got my SIS (saline ultrasound) result and probably now we found the culprit why I'm not getting pregnant. A not-so-small polyp that is acting like a natural IUD preventing implantation and causing very early miscarriages. 

2 years of TTC#1 and after losing my husband (guy can't take the stress of TTC anymore) and finally I may have the answer. Just a big regret in my heart why I didn't go Western early enough, spent several cycles with acupuncture and Chinese herbs and I swore I am already the most-hormonally-balanced woman and still can't get that BFP!
_____

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! And a 2012 :bfp: to all of us.


----------



## mrshanna

@Stcky Beans!!! Oh hun how exciting! Ill keep fingers and toes crossed for you! When will you get to see a doc?

@lian...Im sorry they have found a problem. Im dealing with similar news myself, and its devestating. :(


----------



## Dazed

Urchin, sorry you had to go back to work. I started back yesterday. We don't get much time off.


----------



## Skoer1360

@Sticky Beans: Yayyyy!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: 

I'm SO glad atleast one of us got a good Christmas present!!! :)

@lian: I'm sorry they found something not so good, but atleast they found it now and you can figure a plan for fixing it :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch as usual I got a good giggle from your post 'festive period' :rofl:

Sticky beans that is awesome :dance: please keep us updated!

I'm sorry to all the girls that are the :witch: got and those that are suffering at the moment :hugs: We will get there just not sure when.

AFM I am actually in a good mental place right now?!?! I have been feeling okay about it all since my HSG and not sure how long it will last but right now I am just enjoying it. Me and a dear friend enjoyed a spa morning today and I even indulged in a fishy pedicure :haha: It was heavenly!


----------



## urchin

Stickybeans - that's fab news...:happydance::happydance::happydance: whoop whoop! Up the team!

Here's my news for the day
Scan went well - as did Donor-Laydee's, so we are now on stage 2 (which involves progynova tablets alongside the Buserelin injections)

The things I learned today are:
I have down-regged nicely (uterus lining at 3.25mm - anything under 5mm they class as down-regged
I have one 9mm follicle, but they're not worrying about that
I have a beautiful long uterine cavity *shucks, I bet you say that to all the girls*
I passed the trial embryo transfer with flying colours; this involved them checking that the canula would go through the cervix easily (it would) and taking some measurements to work out the best place to stick my embies.

Then later on I got the phone call to say the Donor-Laydee's scan had gone similarly well, so we are onto the next stage.
Fingers crossed that this one goes as well


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's so exciting Urchin! :dance:


----------



## pinkfee

Hey fab news sticky beans!!! :happydance:

Sorry Dazed, Wannabe that the :witch: showed her ugly face, think she'd give it a rest during christmas wouldn't you... but at least you can have a fab new years eve with lots of :drunk: merriment! 

FF- Glad your in a good place right now :flower:

Mrshana - i'm sorry you've had bad news, hope the new year brings you good luck. 

Welcome to the newbies 
So so exciting Urch!! :happydance:

Ooo check you with your 'beautiful long uterine cavity' the last scan I had the consultant was less complimentary 'you have small ovaries for your age' - nice is that an insult?! how to make a girl feel good about herself in mid dildo cam! :haha:

but that doesn't matter as I tested yesterday and got my very first :bfp:!!! it was a very faint line but it was definitely there. i'm still in shock i think, tested again this morning and there was another line! :happydance:
Its very early days so trying not to get too carried away but i'm very very very happy!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh my goodness what is with the spate of :bfp: :haha:

I so happy for you girls! I wonder who is going to be next ;)

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Pink :yipee: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Congrats pink that's fantastic news!!!!

xx


----------



## urchin

Pinkfee! you just casually slipped that in there! what fantastic news ... sending you superglue-stickiness by the tub full!


----------



## wonderstars

Wow, with all the BFPs in here it might be a lucky thread to join! :) Congrats to all the BFPers. :happydance:

I'm also TTC #1 (see siggy). Hoping that you girls will pass along some of your virtual baby dust. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Pinkfee that is great news I am so happy for you, Just think you could have 2 babies in there :)

Urchin good luck sounds like you are moving in the right direction

AFM Just sitting tightly waiting for my IVF referral got me head round it all now and am looking forward to getting started on it, but I am sure it will be a while yet :)

Welcome newbies and good luck to all of us and have a Happy Fertile New Year lots of 2012 babies to be made xxx


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi Guys hope you all had a great christmas.
I am a bit upset as I had clomid last month and I found out I am pregnant on 25th December. However I am now 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. However yesterday i had a little pain in my right ovary so my Dr sent me for a transvaginal ultrasound and they did not find the yolk sac or anything in my uterus a apart from 6mm uterus lining. My HCG blood test was 1053. The doctors said they can not see anything in the tubes either. However I am going to have another ultrasound within 10 days but I am very upset. Has anyone ever had this before


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi baby, I would have thought that 4 weeks would be too early to actually see anything on the scan seeing as the baby is the size of a poppy seed?

I hope it is just too early hun :hugs:


----------



## babyliciouss

Well i'm having another transvaginal ultrasound after 10 days I hope its just early yet. Thanks for giving me hope


----------



## wantabby

yayy pink! great news! congratulations!!!


----------



## babyliciouss

Congrats Pink


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks ladies really appreciate it 

welcome wonderstars :flower:

Baby - fx that its just early days and thats the reason why they can't see anything.


----------



## Skoer1360

Hey girls, I called the obgyn today and she's officially reffering me to an FS but first she wants me to do an HSG... I understand what it entails (the dye and xray) but does it hurt? I'm kind of a wimp :? Also, is there anyone in the US that had it done and how much did it cost? DH emailed our ins today to see if they are covering any of it..


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's quite uncomfortable and there is a bit of pain but it doesn't last long hun :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Skoer1360 said:


> Hey girls, I called the obgyn today and she's officially reffering me to an FS but first she wants me to do an HSG... I understand what it entails (the dye and xray) but does it hurt? I'm kind of a wimp :? Also, is there anyone in the US that had it done and how much did it cost? DH emailed our ins today to see if they are covering any of it..

I haven't had mine done yet, but the place here in Norfolk VA said it was $900.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats to Sticky Beans, Pinkfee and babyliciouss!



babyliciouss said:


> Hi Guys hope you all had a great christmas.
> I am a bit upset as I had clomid last month and I found out I am pregnant on 25th December. However I am now 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. However yesterday i had a little pain in my right ovary so my Dr sent me for a transvaginal ultrasound and they did not find the yolk sac or anything in my uterus a apart from 6mm uterus lining. My HCG blood test was 1053. The doctors said they can not see anything in the tubes either. However I am going to have another ultrasound within 10 days but I am very upset. Has anyone ever had this before

I would count it as too early to see anything yet. Give it some time and see what the next test shows. *hugs* I'm rooting for a sticky bean for you!


AFM, I'm officially back to this thread. I'm sorry to have been so quiet lately. I didn't really feel like I 'belonged' anywhere because I was so in limbo with everything going on. Was I still viably pregnant or did I have a miscarriage, did we need to ttc again. It was just all up in the air and despite the wonderful people on this thread, I felt out of place because of all of that. 

Unfortunately, this part of my life's story doesn't have a happy ending. It turns out that I had a chemical pregnancy and when I had bleeding several weeks ago, my body didn't get rid of everything and so kept producing hCG as if I was still pregnant. Lucky me. 2 weeks of hopes and prayers over a baby that had long gone to heaven. :cry::cry::cry:

Anyway, my numbers are still on the rise, but are definitely hitting a plateau now, so it's only a matter of time before they start to fall again.  It's been a rough couple of days since I found out *again* that I miscarried... It doesn't get any easier the 2nd time you hear the news...

I'm just hoping to see that my numbers are dropping on the next test so that we can get on with actual trying again. This limbo again sucks.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry dodger. Mine was like yours and the numbers kept going up and so did my hopes. It sucks :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dazed said:


> I'm sorry dodger. Mine was like yours and the numbers kept going up and so did my hopes. It sucks :hugs:

It really does. :( I'm sorry we both had to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## wonderstars

I'm sorry ladies. :( After trying so long, it's so unfair for that to happen. 

Skoer, I think most women find that the HSG is just a period-pain discomfort. For those with blocked tubes, they tend to find it more painful. Definitely take 600-800mg of ibuprofen 1 hour before the procedure (and shave the legs, hehe). I won't post my story as it's over on one end of the extreme and completely due to my messed up anatomy. :dohh:

Good luck!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Skoer, I had the HSG not long ago I had one open tube and one blocked and I found it absolutely fine, despite having to be catheterised twice, So I think it varies from person to person, I have also had the Hysteroscopy and lap & Dye and found that all fine too, Please don't worry, I worried so much and was crying before my HSG and there was nothing to it, for me anyway, Just take some pain relief before, I am sure that is what made mine so pain free, Good Luck xx


----------



## Skoer1360

Thanks everyone :) Hearing your girl's stories and encouragement is hopeful. I think we're going to wait til DH's SA comes back and after taxes come back- I finally got ahold of the places they do the HSG and it's $500 out of pocket or if your insurance covers it/part of it they bill mid-$600 range.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies, I thought I'd pop in and say hello as I am LTTTC too. Been 11yrs, a diabetes diagnosis, PCOS and overweight. I'm now at the last chance saloon with the NHS as I'm 38 next yr, so need to lose 3stone to get my BMI under 35 to qualify. I'm angry with myself for leaving it this late to take the weight loss seriously.

Congrats to the :bfp: ladies, healthy & happy 9 months to you


----------



## pinkfee

Oh dodger i'm so sorry hun :hugs:and to you Dazed that you also had a similar experience.

Welcome Foxy :flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd pop in and say hello as I am LTTTC too. Been 11yrs, a diabetes diagnosis, PCOS and overweight. I'm now at the last chance saloon with the NHS as I'm 38 next yr, so need to lose 3stone to get my BMI under 35 to qualify. I'm angry with myself for leaving it this late to take the weight loss seriously.
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp: ladies, healthy & happy 9 months to you

*hugs* I hope things work out before you hit the deadline. I know for me wanting to get pregnant and the age factor was enough to motivate me to change my diet completely and lose 52 pounds. That was enough to get me ovulating again. Hopefully that will stick after this mc is over. 

I guess my point is, put your energy into making the changes you need to rather then beating yourself up over something you can't change. I'll be here rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## babyliciouss

Skoer I had HSG done few months ago, and it was just a bit uncomfortable and it feels like a period pain. Hope everything goes well for you. Baby dust to all


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

So sorry for your loss. It must be devastating ((hugs))


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Foxy welcome to the gang and well done on the 14lbs weight loss :flower:

Well decorations are down and the flat is scrubbed clean, so a clean start for a new year ;)

Am currently working on a little crafty project to take a little of the sting of LTTTC so will share with you all once complete!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks Feisty

My decor coming down today, DH just informed me he's working tonight. But it's £20ph so that's more money for the IVF fund if we have to go private so worth 1 NYE on my own :) but I have my Criminal Minds box set to keep me occupied! 

I'm now 6days late but had a BFN on a 10miu IC on 14DPO and a CBD so think its my PCOS rearing it's ugly head. Just want the :witch: to appear so can get on with next month and try with the soy iso-stuff.

Happy New Year to all and :dust: to us all to bring us our 2012 babies


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy New Year!!! Best Wishes and many blessings to you girls for 2012!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy-new-year-0982.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd pop in and say hello as I am LTTTC too. Been 11yrs, a diabetes diagnosis, PCOS and overweight. I'm now at the last chance saloon with the NHS as I'm 38 next yr, so need to lose 3stone to get my BMI under 35 to qualify. I'm angry with myself for leaving it this late to take the weight loss seriously.
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp: ladies, healthy & happy 9 months to you

Welcome to the group, good luck and baby dust to you...:dust: :dust:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-13.jpg


----------



## Skoer1360

Happy New Years!! Hopefully this next year will be much better than the last! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Skoer I would like to believe that 2012 will be better but I thought that about 2011 and so far nothing :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Welcome Foxy - always room for another one round here...just jump straight in, we're a friendly bunch :D

My news of the day (wait for it, wait for it!) is that my tablets get increased to twice a day from tomorrow ... yups, that's as exciting as today's been 


And Happy New Year to all of us - lets hope 2012 is a good one


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I think it's exciting Urch as it means one step closer to that :bfp: ;)


----------



## HoneyWright

Hello can I join you ladies we have been ttc no.1 for 5 years now with pcos.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Of course you can Honey! And can I say what a beautiful candid photo that is of you and your OH :flower:

We are quite a friendly bunch even though none of us want to actually be in this group :haha:


----------



## HoneyWright

Ah thanks that is so sweet of you x

I must admit I'm nervous to be on the bumpy train that is ttc again


----------



## urchin

welcome to the friendliest club in town Honey :D

cheers FF - that's how I'm thinking ... all one step closer - I really really hope this works!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks urchin what meds are you on?


----------



## fisher640

Pinkfee! I can't believe I missed your BFP announcement! :yippee: I've been trying to keep a low key attitude regarding TTC this month and just logged in and there were like 6 pages to read. 

Dodger! I'm so sorry love. I've been thinking about you lots. No need for you to be positive there is frankly nothing positive about that situation. :sad1:



babyliciouss said:


> Hi Guys hope you all had a great christmas.
> I am a bit upset as I had clomid last month and I found out I am pregnant on 25th December. However I am now 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. However yesterday i had a little pain in my right ovary so my Dr sent me for a transvaginal ultrasound and they did not find the yolk sac or anything in my uterus a apart from 6mm uterus lining. My HCG blood test was 1053. The doctors said they can not see anything in the tubes either. However I am going to have another ultrasound within 10 days but I am very upset. Has anyone ever had this before

Babylicious. Did they see anything on your ovary during the scan? Are they following your HCG more closely than every 10 days? I hope the answer is yes. So I work in an ER that sees lots of pregnant ladies especially early with bleeding and pain and whatnot. We tell them ultrasound usually don't show anything until after HCG=1500 and the ultrasound department says it can't reliably see anything until HCG= <5000. (I mean most times they see something before then but just so u know what the limits are at least at our facility for something to base it on)


----------



## urchin

right now I'm on burselen injections and progynon tablets

edited - progynova, not progynon!


----------



## mk8

hello ladies, i wonder whether i can join? i have been trying to conceive for over a year (on cycle 14) now and no luck. never been pregnant. dh and i have regular bd, i have 26-29 day cycles (average 27 days), lightish periods since i begand ttc (3 days) and brown spotting a day or two before af. my lp is usually 12 days (with spotting on day 12). i opk and temp sometimes and i think i o but temps are erratic. docs did a progesterone test and my day 21 test was 26nmol/l (so borderline o). i suspect i have low prog due to spotting and falling temps from about 8dpo. it has been incredibly stressful. i want nothing more than to hold my own baby in my arms and to be a good mother. many of my friends are pregnant/have children and whilst i am delighted for them, not having a baby myself makes it tough. in terms of tests, i have had a transvaginal ultrasound (because i had pelvic pain on and off for a couple of months, not because of fertility testing) and everything was ok. smears have come back fine. bloods came back ok. std check for chlamydia and gonorrohea came back ok. hubby's sa is fine: 35m/ml. 6 ml of spermies. 41% progressive (min >32%), 3% non progressive and 56% dead. normal forms 7% (min >4%). doc refuses to send me for an hsg until we have been ttc for 2 yrs, which is frustrating. but he did prescribe me clomid to boost my chances (even though he thinks i am ovulating). i take 50mg n days 2-6 and am on cycle 2 of clomid. well, that was my mini bio! haha. 

i am trying my hardest to stay positive. i am naturally a pretty pessimistic person so i need to be upbeat in 2012! this is going to be my year and i need to believe it. 

i wish you all lots of babydust and hope you get your bfp this year too! x


----------



## Dazed

Hi MK, of course you can join. I hope the new year gives you a shiny new BFP soon!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi MK welcome to the gang :flower:


----------



## urchin

Welcome to the club Mk8 - unexplained infertility is very frustrating, not knowing what the problem is can make it difficult as you can't begin to work out what to do differently.

Mind you, 'explained' isn't always much better - especially if it's something that can't be fixed!

Are you prepared to wait for another year? If not, can you afford to have it done privately ... failing that, can you switch Drs?

Another Dr may have a more relaxed attitude towards referring you, or you may want to think again about how long you say you've been ttc :kiss:

AFM I started my twice a day Progynova tablets (which are essentially HRT!) this morning. On Friday it goes up to 3x daily and I go for my next scan.
Everything is going really quickly now - after over a year of waiting we seem to have gone into fast forward...not that I'm complaining, it's really good to be in full-steam-ahead mode :happydance:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

:hi: Hiya, was wondering if I could join too? :hugs:

Congratulations to all the ladies that got their :bfp: :happydance:

My names Kellie i'm 21 and I've been TTC properly since March. NTNP since 2008. 
I have PCOS and recently had my blood work done and all is ok :thumbup: I have an appointment with the FS on the 17th so will hopefully find out why I haven't conceived yet. 
OH has an appointment at the Doctors on Thursday for a sperm analysis. 
My last period was 26th of Novemeber - 12th of December and I experienced what I believe to be ovulation cramps on the 22nd of Dec. Which would make me 11dpo hoping to test in the next few days but i've had so many :bfn: the past year I'm not getting my hopes up!
I do have tender boobs which is unusual for me and minor cramping. 

Sending you all loads of baby dust hope everyone gets their :bfp: soon x:hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## urchin

Hi Noodle, of course you can ... the more the merrier :D
Now, would you like an eccles cake? I have a batch fresh out of the oven and warm and sticky.....


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey girls - hope everyone is doing good and staying relaxed! 

I got my temp rise on my chart so now I'll get crosshairs tomorrow and I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD 17. What do you ladies think so far?

I go to get my prolactin checked tomorrow since I've been on the medication for about 7 weeks now, I'm looking forward to that but I'm also nervous because I really want it to have gone down and to be normal! 

I guess I'll be updating tomorrow on my prolactin numbers!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OOOO yes please Urch, nom nom x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you so much to everyone that's asked after me. I'm doing ok. Just working my way forward as best I can and waiting for this all to just finish playing out so we can start again with everything. I mean don't get me wrong, we aren't and haven't been abstaining, but I know that until my numbers are down, I won't ovulate, so it's all just wonderful gratuitous sex right now. 

Ash - Your chart is looking awesome so far! I think you are spot on for O day. Good luck with the results tomorrow!

Myfirstnoodle - Welcome! That's awesome that all is good on the pcos front! I was so happy when I was told that my hormones had hit the very normal range. It was just such a good feeling, so I'm thrilled that you've hit that too! When do you plan on testing?

Urchin - so glad that things are heading full steam ahead for you!! That's awesome! What's your next step?

MK - welcome! Waiting sucks. That's all there is to it - it just sucks. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this along with all the rest of us ladies and I hope you get your sticky BFP soon!


----------



## dodgercpkl

fisher640 said:


> Pinkfee! I can't believe I missed your BFP announcement! :yippee: I've been trying to keep a low key attitude regarding TTC this month and just logged in and there were like 6 pages to read.
> 
> Dodger! I'm so sorry love. I've been thinking about you lots. No need for you to be positive there is frankly nothing positive about that situation. :sad1:

*hugs* Thank you so much! Your posts and comments both in here and in my journal have been so appreciated, I just want you to know that! :hugs: How are things going with you?


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Hope you dont mind if i join too? We are both 31 and been trying for about 13 months both been checked out fine and we fall in to the 'un explained' i been on 3 months of 50mg of clomid, no joy and we are back to the hospital on 12 jan possibly going for IVF this time. Im so down and i know you would all understand as every one around me is pregnant, our friends were started TTC last month and are now pregnant my sister in law, my cousin every one on facebook and i feel i can not take it any more the longer it takes the more i am struggling to keep going... sorry for a rant but you girls are probably the only ones that really understand... 

Baby dust to us all ! i hope we all get BFPs !!!!!!

Lucy


----------



## Wanting2BMom

WOw I know exactly how you feel. Hello ladies I am excited about jong the group looking for some support from women going through the same thing. Everytime I hear that someone is preganat I immediatly get sad.. It was so bad that at one time there were three teachers pregnant and at least six parents pregnant at the school that I teach in. It was so hard going to work everyday seeing all of those ladies with babybumps.


----------



## Skoer1360

Well, hope everyone had a good weekend! I did :drunk: lol

:hi: To all the new girls! Sorry you have to come join and I hope your stay is short!

AFM: 
Last cycle with Clomid starts today, SA is scheduled for Friday at noon, and my price quote for the HSG is $500 out of pocket so I have no clue when that will happen :shrug: I guess 'ntnp' until then? I'm starting to feel quite discouraged at the moment..


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Just want to send you :hugs:. I pray that things work out for you to have all of the testing done that you need.


----------



## mk8

Thanks for your warm welcome Dodgercpkl. Best of luck to you. I hope that 2012 is it for you!

Hi Lucylou - good luck with your appointment later this month. Hopefully IVF wont be required and you will get your BFP! I assume that you have been BDing regularly throughout your cycle? You said all your test results came back OK, I wonder if any of them were "borderline" and hence this could explain why it may be taking slightly longer than average? Ie, what were your OH's spermies like? And is your luteal phase decent and is your progesterone level OK?


----------



## mk8

Skoer1360 said:


> Well, hope everyone had a good weekend! I did :drunk: lol
> 
> :hi: To all the new girls! Sorry you have to come join and I hope your stay is short!
> 
> AFM:
> Last cycle with Clomid starts today, SA is scheduled for Friday at noon, and my price quote for the HSG is $500 out of pocket so I have no clue when that will happen :shrug: I guess 'ntnp' until then? I'm starting to feel quite discouraged at the moment..

Hello! Thanks for the welcome. 

So are you on Clomid without your OH ever having an SA done and you havent had an HSG performed either presumably? I am on clomid also (cycle 2 right now) and hubby had his SA done (all OK) but doctor wouldnt refer me for an HSG until it has been 2 yrs. Grrrr. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mk8

Big thanks to Dazed and Feisty Fidget for the warm welcome also. I hope that 2012 is a fertile year for us all! :) 

Urchin - I actually only have to wait 6 months until my doc refers me for an HSG (he thinks we have been ttc for 18 months even though its been a year). I can't change doctors as it is based on the area that you live in. I think the docs are just following the guidelines they have been given for our borough (ie area we live in). I can go private and I think I might for the HSG next month if no BFP then. But I am hopeful that this is it for me ladies. I am a really negative person if I am honest and I am trying my hardest to be positive now. It will be my turn, it will be all of our turn! GO US! 

Urchin, I am not too familar with the meds you are on... what is it for exactly? Best of luck to you and great to hear that things are going full steam ahead!


----------



## lucylou7

mk8 said:


> Thanks for your warm welcome Dodgercpkl. Best of luck to you. I hope that 2012 is it for you!
> 
> Hi Lucylou - good luck with your appointment later this month. Hopefully IVF wont be required and you will get your BFP! I assume that you have been BDing regularly throughout your cycle? You said all your test results came back OK, I wonder if any of them were "borderline" and hence this could explain why it may be taking slightly longer than average? Ie, what were your OH's spermies like? And is your luteal phase decent and is your progesterone level OK?

Hi MK8, Thanks! yes bding at all the right times, the only thing that was mentioned is the mobility was a little low but they advised it was nothing to worry about so i kind of did not think much more of it to be honest.. yes luteal phase is fine and progesterone level is good.. this is why i cant really understand i am the kind of person that has to have a reason for every thing and i find it really difficult for some one to advise me that its un explained and they cant explain !!! I dont really want to go down IVF route but if we have to we have to..

does any one know if OH can take any supplements to help him, i take some but my OH doesn't i have heard that zinc is good?

How are you MK8 where are you up to with yout TTC? :dust::dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Wanting2BMom said:


> WOw I know exactly how you feel. Hello ladies I am excited about jong the group looking for some support from women going through the same thing. Everytime I hear that someone is preganat I immediatly get sad.. It was so bad that at one time there were three teachers pregnant and at least six parents pregnant at the school that I teach in. It was so hard going to work everyday seeing all of those ladies with babybumps.

Hi Hun its awful isin't it! every where i look there are people pregnant or announcing they are and its hard to stay positive but i cant wait for AF to finish so i can start trying again! it will work for us im sure 2012 is our year! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

There are lots of supplements that your OH can take and the lycopene diet is also supposed to be good (we conceived first cycle of this originally). Have a google for male fertility supplements and you will find lots!

Well evil mare is due this weekend and due to the sneezing fits I have been suffering she is on her way. I'm okay, pretty much guessed this as we didn't really give it a good enough go this month :haha:


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry to see so many people having a tough time. This thread is such a good idea many of the people on other threads are trying for another child and it's just not the same.

Has anyone tried acupuncture?


----------



## Wanting2BMom

I agree that this thread is a blessing and I am glad that it is only for those ttc theor first. I was a part of another site and it was not limited to just ttc the 1st but anyone regardless of how many other kids they had could join. I expressed how trying for your first is not the same as trying for numbers 2, 3, 4 and so on and I was made to feel as though I did something wrong. I appreciate this thread and look forward to what 2012 has in store for us ttc our 1st!!!!!!


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi. I am so glad that there is someone who can give me some hope. Yes the Doctor saw my uterus lining at 6mm thick and a little cyst on my right ovary which has a bit of fluid. My HCG are Doubling every 48 hours, I have not bled and I hope I don't. I had an ultrasound at (last Thursday) 4 weeks and 5 days when my hcg was nearly 1100. However Now my ultrasoound will be this Thursday when I will be 6 weeks Pregnant. What can you Advice me I mean do you get people like me in ER?? I also don't have any symptoms of ectopic. Thanks hope to hear from you soon, as my everyday is going like hell n stressed as i concieved on clomid on first cycle after nearly two years but i don't have PCOS or anything. 



fisher640 said:


> Pinkfee! I can't believe I missed your BFP announcement! :yippee: I've been trying to keep a low key attitude regarding TTC this month and just logged in and there were like 6 pages to read.
> 
> Dodger! I'm so sorry love. I've been thinking about you lots. No need for you to be positive there is frankly nothing positive about that situation. :sad1:
> 
> 
> 
> babyliciouss said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys hope you all had a great christmas.
> I am a bit upset as I had clomid last month and I found out I am pregnant on 25th December. However I am now 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. However yesterday i had a little pain in my right ovary so my Dr sent me for a transvaginal ultrasound and they did not find the yolk sac or anything in my uterus a apart from 6mm uterus lining. My HCG blood test was 1053. The doctors said they can not see anything in the tubes either. However I am going to have another ultrasound within 10 days but I am very upset. Has anyone ever had this before
> 
> Babylicious. Did they see anything on your ovary during the scan? Are they following your HCG more closely than every 10 days? I hope the answer is yes. So I work in an ER that sees lots of pregnant ladies especially early with bleeding and pain and whatnot. We tell them ultrasound usually don't show anything until after HCG=1500 and the ultrasound department says it can't reliably see anything until HCG= <5000. (I mean most times they see something before then but just so u know what the limits are at least at our facility for something to base it on)Click to expand...


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

dodgercpkl said:


> Thank you so much to everyone that's asked after me. I'm doing ok. Just working my way forward as best I can and waiting for this all to just finish playing out so we can start again with everything. I mean don't get me wrong, we aren't and haven't been abstaining, but I know that until my numbers are down, I won't ovulate, so it's all just wonderful gratuitous sex right now.
> 
> Ash - Your chart is looking awesome so far! I think you are spot on for O day. Good luck with the results tomorrow!
> 
> Myfirstnoodle - Welcome! That's awesome that all is good on the pcos front! I was so happy when I was told that my hormones had hit the very normal range. It was just such a good feeling, so I'm thrilled that you've hit that too! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Urchin - so glad that things are heading full steam ahead for you!! That's awesome! What's your next step?
> 
> MK - welcome! Waiting sucks. That's all there is to it - it just sucks. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this along with all the rest of us ladies and I hope you get your sticky BFP soon!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :hugs:

Yeah its quite comforting to hear my hormones are ok, big difference from last year when they were all over the place :thumbup:

I was hoping to test today but OH forgot to pick me up a FRER when he went to Tesco :dohh: So it will be in the morning now. 

I don't feel any different but who knows.

Good luck everyone x :dust:


----------



## love2006

Skoer1360 said:


> Well, hope everyone had a good weekend! I did :drunk: lol
> 
> :hi: To all the new girls! Sorry you have to come join and I hope your stay is short!
> 
> AFM:
> Last cycle with Clomid starts today, SA is scheduled for Friday at noon, and my price quote for the HSG is $500 out of pocket so I have no clue when that will happen :shrug: I guess 'ntnp' until then? I'm starting to feel quite discouraged at the moment..

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

mk8 said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Well, hope everyone had a good weekend! I did :drunk: lol
> 
> :hi: To all the new girls! Sorry you have to come join and I hope your stay is short!
> 
> AFM:
> Last cycle with Clomid starts today, SA is scheduled for Friday at noon, and my price quote for the HSG is $500 out of pocket so I have no clue when that will happen :shrug: I guess 'ntnp' until then? I'm starting to feel quite discouraged at the moment..
> 
> Hello! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> So are you on Clomid without your OH ever having an SA done and you havent had an HSG performed either presumably? I am on clomid also (cycle 2 right now) and hubby had his SA done (all OK) but doctor wouldnt refer me for an HSG until it has been 2 yrs. Grrrr. GOOD LUCK!Click to expand...

Ya, since I already had an evident problem with my luteal phase she decided to just go for it instead of waiting for other tests, plus she's only an obgyn and isn't specialized for infertility. We are doing the tests now for a sort of baseline for the FS because they would just send us to the tests before consulting anyway lol. 

Why are they not referring you for so long? I thought it was 1 year + that you started getting referred for tests and things?


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Skoer1360 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Well, hope everyone had a good weekend! I did :drunk: lol
> 
> :hi: To all the new girls! Sorry you have to come join and I hope your stay is short!
> 
> AFM:
> Last cycle with Clomid starts today, SA is scheduled for Friday at noon, and my price quote for the HSG is $500 out of pocket so I have no clue when that will happen :shrug: I guess 'ntnp' until then? I'm starting to feel quite discouraged at the moment..
> 
> Hello! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> So are you on Clomid without your OH ever having an SA done and you havent had an HSG performed either presumably? I am on clomid also (cycle 2 right now) and hubby had his SA done (all OK) but doctor wouldnt refer me for an HSG until it has been 2 yrs. Grrrr. GOOD LUCK!Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, since I already had an evident problem with my luteal phase she decided to just go for it instead of waiting for other tests, plus she's only an obgyn and isn't specialized for infertility. We are doing the tests now for a sort of baseline for the FS because they would just send us to the tests before consulting anyway lol.
> 
> *Why are they not referring you for so long? I thought it was 1 year + that you started getting referred for tests and things?*Click to expand...

The same for me too. I'm down at my doctors since 2008 as TTC and only being referred now (17th of Jan is my appointment). They knew I had PCOS in 2008 too. :grr:
Takes so long in UK x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I had a huge battle being referred to FS in the UK. In 2010 the guidelines were a known fertility issue meant immediate referral to FS, I was diagnosed as not ovulating but my GP didn't refer me and I didn't know he was supposed to.
When I went back after trying for 19 months and requested a refferral to FS I was turned down as apparently due to the miscarriage we had to wait another two years :cry: After doing my own research I realised that my diagnosis in 2010 should have meant a referral, it wasn't my fault that GP didn't follow protocol and they then changed guidelines.

After lots of stressful angry letters to the PCT and meetings they finally agreed to refer me, a lot of hassle but finally got there!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MyFirstNoodle said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :hugs:
> 
> Yeah its quite comforting to hear my hormones are ok, big difference from last year when they were all over the place :thumbup:
> 
> I was hoping to test today but OH forgot to pick me up a FRER when he went to Tesco :dohh: So it will be in the morning now.
> 
> I don't feel any different but who knows.
> 
> Good luck everyone x :dust:

I did feel different on my bfp, but lots of ladies don't, so don't let that get you down. I'm hoping for a bfp for you!!

FF - ugh. That's just horrible! It's like adding salt to the mc wounds you already had. :hugs: Glad they finally saw the light.


----------



## wannabeprego

A warm Welcome to all of the new ladies!!! :flower: It is great to meet all of you lovely girls, Good luck and baby dust to you all!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-3-1.jpg

AFM, not much going on since it is the first part of my cycle. I finally got the courage up and scheduled the Saline Sonohysterography for this Thursday afternoon. I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, and i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon. 

I got some crappy news about a week ago and I didnt get the temp job that was supposed to be starting this week. The lady I have been working with at a staffing agency told me the work flow slowed down and they no longer needed the additional help. so I am upset about that, and now I am back on the hunt for a job again... sigh... I am not looking forward to the stress of looking for another job again, I am so burned out and exhausted from my previous attempts... ugghhh... :wacko:wish me luck girls....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh wannabe I am so sorry hun :hugs:

I really hope that Thursday goes okay and I will be thinking about you lots xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh wannabe I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> I really hope that Thursday goes okay and I will be thinking about you lots xxx

Thanks hun....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ThankYouRose.gif


----------



## fisher640

Hello ladies! I've missed you all! 

I'm regretting now trying to NTNP for the month because I wasn't temping or doing OPKs and now I'm getting mixed signals about if I've O'd already or not. TTC is so frustrating even when you're not TTC!!!!!


----------



## fisher640

babyliciouss said:


> Hi. I am so glad that there is someone who can give me some hope. Yes the Doctor saw my uterus lining at 6mm thick and a little cyst on my right ovary which has a bit of fluid. My HCG are Doubling every 48 hours, I have not bled and I hope I don't. I had an ultrasound at (last Thursday) 4 weeks and 5 days when my hcg was nearly 1100. However Now my ultrasoound will be this Thursday when I will be 6 weeks Pregnant. What can you Advice me I mean do you get people like me in ER?? I also don't have any symptoms of ectopic. Thanks hope to hear from you soon, as my everyday is going like hell n stressed as i concieved on clomid on first cycle after nearly two years but i don't have PCOS or anything.

If your beta is doubling appropriately and you're not having pain or bleeding then there is no particular reason to worry. Hopefully your first ultrasound there was just too early and they'll see something on Thursday. What is your beta up to now? It must be huge if it was 1100 a week ago?


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi thanks for your reply. My beta was 1053 last Wednesday when I had an ultrasound and on following Friday it was like over 2000. Since then they did not do any blood test but said they are doubling every 48 hours. They did my ultrasound as I had Clomid last month and they said it can mess things up after stimulation and they want to be sure and i had a little pain which was there only 1 day. I really hope they see a sac and more on 5th (this Thursday) and more. I will update you on Thursday. I am forcing myself to eat so that the little bean will show otherwise the nurses will not let me go home that day and keep taking blood out from my arms n it will be a killer. Pls pray for me and fingers crossed that it will be in the right place. I pray this is your BFP year too. Baby dust to all.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I will be thinking of you baby :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

babyliciouss said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. My beta was 1053 last Wednesday when I had an ultrasound and on following Friday it was like over 2000. Since then they did not do any blood test but said they are doubling every 48 hours. They did my ultrasound as I had Clomid last month and they said it can mess things up after stimulation and they want to be sure and i had a little pain which was there only 1 day. I really hope they see a sac and more on 5th (this Thursday) and more. I will update you on Thursday. I am forcing myself to eat so that the little bean will show otherwise the nurses will not let me go home that day and keep taking blood out from my arms n it will be a killer. Pls pray for me and fingers crossed that it will be in the right place. I pray this is your BFP year too. Baby dust to all.

Good luck hun.. I hope that everything is progressing as it should and that you have a H&H 9 months!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I found this video on another thread and thought it was a very touching song and I wanted to share...:flower: I will warn you in advance that it is a tear jerker though....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe - sorry about your job, I hated searching for a job when I was unemployed so keep at it, i know it can be soul destroying but i'm sure you'll find something soon. Good luck as well for your scan on thursday, hope it goes well. 

Good Luck baby - keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## lucylou7

Feisty Fidget said:


> There are lots of supplements that your OH can take and the lycopene diet is also supposed to be good (we conceived first cycle of this originally). Have a google for male fertility supplements and you will find lots!
> 
> Well evil mare is due this weekend and due to the sneezing fits I have been suffering she is on her way. I'm okay, pretty much guessed this as we didn't really give it a good enough go this month :haha:

Thanks hun, i will have a look and at that Diet! Hopefully that will help :happydance:


----------



## babyliciouss

Thanks everyone for supporting me. Bless you all and baby dust to all


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Wannabe I can't even watch that anymore as it always makes me cry :(


----------



## urchin

Hi Wanting2BM - you're in the right place hon, I'd put money on the fact that every single one of us here meets every new baby bump with an inner tear, even if we are smiling brightly on the outside xx

Big hugs for Skoer: the whole waiting game is discouraging - the only wait I'd happily take on is the 9 months it takes to cook a baby

MK8: fingers crossed for you that you don't need that HSG xx
Those are my IVF drugs: the Burselen is the down-regging one (to turn my cycle off) and the Progynova is essentially HRT - and is to grow my womb lining to the thickness they need it to be

FF - sneezing heralding the witch? that's a new one on me!:haha:

HoneyW/WantingTBM: It is definitely a different thing; although I would never dismiss the pain of anyone ttc and struggling, the pain of ttc#2 or 3 or 4 is a _different_ pain from ltttc #1. Those of us trying for #1 are facing the dread fear of never being a mum - something that those who already have a child are not contending with (although they may have done in the past)

babylicious - I'm afraid I can't answer you, but just wanted to send you a :hugs:


AFM no real news, just sitting tight til my next scan date on Friday


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Wannabeprego..That video touched me....Today at work was really hard. Here I was sitting with my head phones in my ear and all of a sudden one of my coworkers that is pregnant starts complaining over the issues that she has faced through the pregnancy of her second child. Here I am thinking I would not be complaining I want all of the experiences that come with being a mother.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

wanting2be I am pretty sure that we have all had to suffer with stupid pregnant complaints at one time or another. The one that annoys me the most is the first trimester morning sickness that is apparently so bad they just can't wait for it all to be over. I know for a fact that if I ever fall pregnant again I won't be worrying about morning sickness but rather whether or not this little one is going to make it.

Urchin is the scan to check for womb lining thickness?

Well I usually get a lot of sneezing fits the week before the evil mare arrives, apparently it isn't that uncommon - a quick google search revealed lots of women suffer with the same :haha: However it now appears that I am allergic to something as it feels like full blown hayfever - itchy eyes and all :( I thought it was my new make up but I'm not wearing any today and still feel like poo!


----------



## fisher640

FF - I do believe you are allergic to the :witch: and there is but one cure. 

Yeah, I don't know. I'm not going to lie and say I'd WANT to be puking around the clock for 9 months -Cause I'm sure thats not fun- but nausea has to be at least minorly reassuring since its all those pro-bean hormones floating in your system?


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi guys. Tomorrow I will be 6 weeks pregnant and I have an ultrasound. Just wanted to say not everyone pukes. I have not yet puked at once but just feel a bit nausea after I eat. If everything is good tomorrow for me (fingers crossed)then I think that first 2 months of pregnancy are not bad at all apart from being a bit tired.:) However everyones different and some people feel more sick when their HCG increases baby dust to all.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay baby :dance:

Fisher I am indeed allergic to the monthly monster but sadly the cure does seem to be a bit beyond me at the moment. Just wanted to let the UK lovelies know that one born every minute starts again tonight :dance: A wonderful chick on here thankfully reminded me on another thread as I had no idea :haha:

Have been a busy bee jewellery making today, it is lovely to be able to do something I love and know that the creations are going to be worn by ladies that love them as much as I do :) DH won't be impressed when he comes in later to find that the flat smells of vanilla incense where I had to smudge the crystals :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Urchin and baby - glad things are going well for you both

That video was posted on another thread that I'm in and it was both amazing and made me bawl. I love the power of the words she put in there both in the written part and the vocal part.

@FF - sorry you are having to deal with such awful sneezes/hay fever. *hugs*

@fisher - I agree. 

AFM my numbers finally started to drop on fridays test. I just got the results yesterday and I'm down from 402 hCG to 217. Maybe yesterdays test will show me to have dropped to below 5 hCG... at least one can hope.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dodger I'm both glad and obviously sad for you that your numbers are dropping (I remember wanting them to drop so we could start trying again but also being sad that they were dropping as it meant that Sprout was really gone). I just wanted you to know that I am always here if you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

dodgercpkl said:


> @Urchin and baby - glad things are going well for you both
> 
> That video was posted on another thread that I'm in and it was both amazing and made me bawl. I love the power of the words she put in there both in the written part and the vocal part.
> 
> @FF - sorry you are having to deal with such awful sneezes/hay fever. *hugs*
> 
> @fisher - I agree.
> 
> AFM my numbers finally started to drop on fridays test. I just got the results yesterday and I'm down from 402 hCG to 217. Maybe yesterdays test will show me to have dropped to below 5 hCG... at least one can hope.

sorry for your loss huni, i hope they go down quickly so u can get back to trying xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i just want to say i hope you have all had a lovely christmas and new year sorry but i haven't been on here since before christmas. Congratulations to everybody who has got there bfp's :happydance: pink i hope u have two bedding in there xx Sorry to all the witch got she is a right bitch xx


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin i so happy things are moving quickly for you x. afm my blood results were fine and showed i am ovulating, which i already knew. My fiance had to take his sa sample in yesturday so now we are waiting for them results and i have to have a hsg this month, which i am not looking forward to xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Tasha DH has to take his SA in tomorrow so we can be results buddies ;)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dodger I'm both glad and obviously sad for you that your numbers are dropping (I remember wanting them to drop so we could start trying again but also being sad that they were dropping as it meant that Sprout was really gone). I just wanted you to know that I am always here if you want to chat :hugs:

:hugs: Your responses to my posts help a ton and I just want to thank you. I'm just going day by day... I feel a little bit like the guy from Sleepless in Seattle. :wacko: And yeah... I'm having those exact feelings about the numbers dropping. I just want this miscarriage to be over and then every so often it'll just stop me in my tracks that I'm actually hoping for and then happy that my numbers are dropping. It feels both right and wrong and has put me in a pretty good slump for the last couple days. 

My number on yesterdays test dropped again although not nearly as far as I would have liked... only to 149. So good it's going down, but I wish it was faster and I wish I didn't have to go in for yet another blood test on friday. I hate doing them anyway and I'm procrastinating hugely now that there isn't a positive reason for them. Well ok this is still a beneficial reason and I'm glad they are monitoring me closely... but still. :dohh:



Tasha16 said:


> sorry for your loss huni, i hope they go down quickly so u can get back to trying xx

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dodger, I am so very sorry for your loss hun... Big hugs to you...:hugs: :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/sorryforurlosswhiterose.gif


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry hun. It took mine about 2 weeks to get down and they were only in the 1000's at their highest. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dazed said:


> I'm sorry hun. It took mine about 2 weeks to get down and they were only in the 1000's at their highest. We are all here for you :hugs:

This miscarriage has been going on for pretty much a month now. The original bleeding started on Dec 7 and the highest my numbers got were 402. I'm just hoping that soon it will be done.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Don't fret about it being too long hun, mine was 8 weeks - almost 5 weeks where we didn't realise that we had lost baba and then 3 and a half of bleeding. I ended up taking natural remedies and lifestyle changes to actually speed things up as I was so sick of to-ing and fro-ing to the hospital wondering if they were going to intervene.

It is also normal to feel relieved that things are completing and please don't feel guilty about just wanting it to be over and thinking about ttc again, these are completely valid responses and it doesn't mean your a bad person, just that you want a baby :hugs:


----------



## babyliciouss

*Dodger* Sorry for your loss I hope everything goes ok for you sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi guys I hope you all are well. I had transvaginal ultrasound today and I am much relieved today as a lot can change in just 8 days. When I went for my first ultrasound I was 4w 4d pregnanct and they said this pregnancy may not be viable, as they could not see anything at all. Today I am 6 weeks pregnant and they saw a sac and a yolk sac in my uterus and said that the sac measures 5 weeks, and they discharged me. Everyone Thanks for supporting me, and baby dust to you all and never loose hope.


----------



## Tasha16

Yeah ff that sounds good fx we both get good results xx Thats great news Baby i'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## Dazed

I think I spotted for over a month. I finally got tired of it and filled my BCP script that my doc who saw me for the MC gave me. Didn't help!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Baby that is awesome :dance: Congrats my lovely, I am glad you have a happy ending! x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Baby, Congrats that is great news hun!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance: :happydance:

AFM, I just woke up and am finishing up my cup of coffee, it is morning here still so my saline sonohysterography isnt until this afternoon at 2:45, so I am trying to stay calm and not freak out about the appointment....:wacko: I am also going to take my left over RX pain medications in advance that I had from a surgery I had a while back, plus they make me sleepy so hopefully they will relax me as well.. wish me luck girls, I will try to do an update later tonight to let you know what the DR says about the bump on the inside of my uterus.....


----------



## pinkfee

Baby - that wonderful news congratulations! 

FF and Tasha - Good luck with the OH's SA results

Wannabe - you'll be fine but sending lots of Good Luck anyway 

Dodger - so sorry :hugs:

Dazed - hope you stop spotting soon.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Pink, but it was a back in 2010 (got thats a long time to say).


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thinking of you wannabe :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Baby that is fab news congratulations!
Dodger I am so sorry to hear about your news, 
And to all you other ladies I wish you much Luck in all your upcoming test and egg catching :)

AFM I have just received my referral letter, I can't believe it is here already, I am over the moon, despite having to do all the usual test.... and hubby will have to provide another sample, but finally things are moving in the right direction I never thought I would be looking forward to starting the IVF process but I really am xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I think it is normal to be excited about IVF! You are going to get that much wanted and hoped for baby :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Dodger - we're all here for you hon ... it's a horrible horrible time, but I can totally relate to the feeling of needing it to complete, once you know that there isn't going to be a happy ending.

Baby - fab news hon xxx


----------



## lucylou7

dodgercpkl said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Dodger I'm both glad and obviously sad for you that your numbers are dropping (I remember wanting them to drop so we could start trying again but also being sad that they were dropping as it meant that Sprout was really gone). I just wanted you to know that I am always here if you want to chat :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Your responses to my posts help a ton and I just want to thank you. I'm just going day by day... I feel a little bit like the guy from Sleepless in Seattle. :wacko: And yeah... I'm having those exact feelings about the numbers dropping. I just want this miscarriage to be over and then every so often it'll just stop me in my tracks that I'm actually hoping for and then happy that my numbers are dropping. It feels both right and wrong and has put me in a pretty good slump for the last couple days.
> 
> My number on yesterdays test dropped again although not nearly as far as I would have liked... only to 149. So good it's going down, but I wish it was faster and I wish I didn't have to go in for yet another blood test on friday. I hate doing them anyway and I'm procrastinating hugely now that there isn't a positive reason for them. Well ok this is still a beneficial reason and I'm glad they are monitoring me closely... but still. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> sorry for your loss huni, i hope they go down quickly so u can get back to trying xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry For your loss DOdger... Thinking of you x:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

babyliciouss said:


> Hi guys I hope you all are well. I had transvaginal ultrasound today and I am much relieved today as a lot can change in just 8 days. When I went for my first ultrasound I was 4w 4d pregnanct and they said this pregnancy may not be viable, as they could not see anything at all. Today I am 6 weeks pregnant and they saw a sac and a yolk sac in my uterus and said that the sac measures 5 weeks, and they discharged me. Everyone Thanks for supporting me, and baby dust to you all and never loose hope.

Thanks Fantastic news hun! Yeah !


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Has anyone else had any experience with fertility teas? Currently researching them to start with my fertility diet and wondering if it is worth the cost :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline. 

So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal. 

So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures. 

The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them. 

I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not?? 

So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for girls....:cry:

Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:


----------



## babyliciouss

*Wanabeprego* I am so sad to hear your result. Please keep your self strong and don't give up. Hopefully soon you will get your BFP and keep updating. Sending you a warm Hug. I will pray for you.


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe. Sorry to hear it wasn't great news. I would vote do the surgery get the whole thing cleaned out and shaped up and ready to go so when you do she'll out for IUI you wont have any doubts it's your best go. I believe your insurance would cover all that because it's not 'fertility treatment' related. Just a guess though. who knows maybe there's some endometriosis or something in there they can clean out while they're at it? 

We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

Dodger: So sorry for your loss :(

MrsHowley: That's great :) I would be excited too! I absolutely love it when things finally start to line up :)

Baby: Awesome news!!! H&H 9 months!

Wannabeprego: I'm sorry that you had crap news :hugs: I would also vote for lap as well, might as well do it all at once that way you don't have to spread it out any longer than you have to. I know it's a rock and a hard place type of situation though, I'm having one myself and it's no fun :nope:

AFM: Called the insurance provider today and they cover 0% of infertility treatments, not sure about FS appts though.. I'll have to call tomorrow before I work. But seriously, that's like $500 out of pocket for the HSG, $110 for DH's SA tomorrow and those two things _may not even be the problem!_ I mean awesome if it isn't but seriously? That's like I just flushed away rent for one month :cry: We just started being able to save money too. 

This is my second to last month on Clomid, after next cycle I guess we're just NTNP from then on out until I can get my HSG done and hope that it goes well...

:growlmad: Why's everything have to be so hard?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe I am sorry for your news did not deal well with the news of having to have a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, But I had it dine despite being very nervous and scared, and I am so glad that I did, I just wish I had done it sooner, when it was first suggested back in March. I too did not want an operation without the need, but actually I really dsid need it and I am glad that I did and it was nice having 2 weeks off work, so I would say just go fob it. I hope that helps in your decision xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I'm with the lap voters :thumbup: I know this is really hard for you BUT try to think of the positive - you have an explanantion for why you haven't fallen pregnant AND it is 'simple' (I know the surgery is scary but at least you know it will be successful :hugs:) to fix. You will be pregnant by the end of the year :dance:

Skoer sorry your having such a rough time too :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Dazed said:


> Thanks Pink, but it was a back in 2010 (got thats a long time to say).

Sorry Dazed I obviously didn't read your comment in context!... 

i'm sorry Wannabe :cry:i'm a vote for doing the surgery aswell, i know its a scary option and possibly expensive as well but a friend of mine had her lap this summer (she had a blocked tube) and is pregnant on her first cycle of clomid, whereas she had been trying for 6years prior to that, thinking she'd never solve the problem... so I have only heard of good things coming from trying to fix things. But sending you lots of :hugs:

Yay - Mrs Howley81... it moves fast once you've got that referral! :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for all of your kind words and support girls!!! You girls are all so wonderful!!! :flower: 

I appreciate your feed back and i am for sure considering doing both procedures. I know I will have higher fertility if i do both things, plus with DH's low sperm count, we need all the help we can get to get me pregnant!!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thank-you.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Skoer1360 said:


> Dodger: So sorry for your loss :(
> 
> MrsHowley: That's great :) I would be excited too! I absolutely love it when things finally start to line up :)
> 
> Baby: Awesome news!!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Wannabeprego: I'm sorry that you had crap news :hugs: I would also vote for lap as well, might as well do it all at once that way you don't have to spread it out any longer than you have to. I know it's a rock and a hard place type of situation though, I'm having one myself and it's no fun :nope:
> 
> AFM: Called the insurance provider today and they cover 0% of infertility treatments, not sure about FS appts though.. I'll have to call tomorrow before I work. But seriously, that's like $500 out of pocket for the HSG, $110 for DH's SA tomorrow and those two things _may not even be the problem!_ I mean awesome if it isn't but seriously? That's like I just flushed away rent for one month :cry: We just started being able to save money too.
> 
> This is my second to last month on Clomid, after next cycle I guess we're just NTNP from then on out until I can get my HSG done and hope that it goes well...
> 
> :growlmad: Why's everything have to be so hard?

@Skoer, Thank you for the kind words and support hun, you are so sweet!!!:hugs:

I am so sorry about your health insurance benefits. I wanted to ask you to clarify your health insurance coverage with your insurance plan and with your DR because my health insurance only covers the "diagnosis of infertility" but not the "treatment of infertility." The HSG is a diagnostic test that is used to diagnose infertility, it isnt actually treating your infertility, so it could very well be covered under your health insurance. My health insurance covered mine the same way it would cover an X-Ray and I ended up having low out of pocket costs. My health insurance also covered my office visits with the infertility specialist, because they billed it as "Diagnosing infertily", it isnt actually treating it. Please look into this further hun. My infertility Dr's office is very nice and they checked on my coverage with my health insurance and gave me a work up of how the testing I needed would be covered. Good luck hun, I hope they will cover the infertility testing for you!!:hugs:

I am going to have to pay for the IUI costs and medications myself though because my insurance wont cover the treatment of infertility at all.

My health insurance should cover my surgeries that i need though hopefully, the lap and hysteroscopy. I need to check on the out of pocket costs first before i can schedule it though. I just need to verify for sure that the insurance will cover the surgery for sure and how much out of pocket cost we will end up having before I can move forward to schedule it. I am nervous that insurance wont cover it and it will cost us a fortune though... Eeeekkkk...:wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe You will be fine, Like I said I had a Laparascopy, Hysteroscopy and Dye, I f you want to ask me any questions then please feel free, I will be a 100% honest xx


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wannabe You will be fine, Like I said I had a Laparascopy, Hysteroscopy and Dye, I f you want to ask me any questions then please feel free, I will be a 100% honest xx

Thanks MrsHowely.:flower: How soar where you after the procedure? Where did they make the incisions on your belly and how big were the cuts. How soar were you after?

I had my gall bladder out in a laparascopic surgery a little over a year ago, and my belly was pretty soar, it was tender when I would try to stand up, cough, laugh or sit down, etc... the pain meds were a god send though. I now have two small scars on the right side of my belly and a larger one at the top of my stomach right below my chest. In about one week I was alot better and in 2 I was just about back to normal. DH was really sweet and waited on me on hand and foot. So I guess I am wondering if the pain after is like my gall bladder removal surgery was. In that case I will already know what to expect I suppose. 

I have been reading that after the hysteroscopy most girls feel just fine in only a few days since they just go in through the cervix and it doesnt require the additional cutting. Were your lady bits soar at all after this part??

Thanks in advance for sharing your story with me hun..:flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really feel for you poor US ladies with health insurance :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

wannabeprego said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe You will be fine, Like I said I had a Laparascopy, Hysteroscopy and Dye, I f you want to ask me any questions then please feel free, I will be a 100% honest xx
> 
> Thanks MrsHowely.:flower: How soar where you after the procedure? Where did they make the incisions on your belly and how big were the cuts. How soar were you after?
> 
> I had my gall bladder out in a laparascopic surgery a little over a year ago, and my belly was pretty soar, it was tender when I would try to stand up, cough, laugh or sit down, etc... the pain meds were a god send though. I now have two small scars on the right side of my belly and a larger one at the top of my stomach right below my chest. In about one week I was alot better and in 2 I was just about back to normal. DH was really sweet and waited on me on hand and foot. So I guess I am wondering if the pain after is like my gall bladder removal surgery was. In that case I will already know what to expect I suppose.
> 
> I have been reading that after the hysteroscopy most girls feel just fine in only a few days since they just go in through the cervix and it doesnt require the additional cutting. Were your lady bits soar at all after this part??
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your story with me hun..:flower:Click to expand...


When I first came round the nurse asked me how my pain was on a scale of 1 to 10 mine was around 2 or 3 so she gave me some codeine and it was nothing after that, then I was being taken to back to the ward, I was going home 2 hours after that. The incisions are very small I have one inside my belly button which is about half an inch and another on the left side of my bikini line and that is just over 1cm it is so small and this one hardly bruised and I had no discomfort at all from it. All I can describe the pain as being is achey it is what I would imagine how you would feel if you had got kicked in the belly, it was bearable they gave me Diclofenac and Co-Dydramol but I didn't need it I just used Paracetamol and Ibuprofen. I also used Arnica which is good fro the bruising and drink pepper mint tea which is good for the deferred pain from the gas, but I didn't get any shoulder pain just a crampy feeling in my neck/shoulder but it lasted for an hour or so and that was it. As for the Hysteroscopy bit it didn't feel like anything had been in there IYKWIM, not like with the HSG when you feel crampy and a bit violated :blush:. It will be worth it and I am sure it will not be anywhere near as bad as having gall bladder surgery xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Agreeing with you there Feisty, but at least they don't have the long NHS waiting times which must be some benefit at least :)


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe You will be fine, Like I said I had a Laparascopy, Hysteroscopy and Dye, I f you want to ask me any questions then please feel free, I will be a 100% honest xx
> 
> Thanks MrsHowely.:flower: How soar where you after the procedure? Where did they make the incisions on your belly and how big were the cuts. How soar were you after?
> 
> I had my gall bladder out in a laparascopic surgery a little over a year ago, and my belly was pretty soar, it was tender when I would try to stand up, cough, laugh or sit down, etc... the pain meds were a god send though. I now have two small scars on the right side of my belly and a larger one at the top of my stomach right below my chest. In about one week I was alot better and in 2 I was just about back to normal. DH was really sweet and waited on me on hand and foot. So I guess I am wondering if the pain after is like my gall bladder removal surgery was. In that case I will already know what to expect I suppose.
> 
> I have been reading that after the hysteroscopy most girls feel just fine in only a few days since they just go in through the cervix and it doesnt require the additional cutting. Were your lady bits soar at all after this part??
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your story with me hun..:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first came round the nurse asked me how my pain was on a scale of 1 to 10 mine was around 2 or 3 so she gave me some codeine and it was nothing after that, then I was being taken to back to the ward, I was going home 2 hours after that. The incisions are very small I have one inside my belly button which is about half an inch and another on the left side of my bikini line and that is just over 1cm it is so small and this one hardly bruised and I had no discomfort at all from it. All I can describe the pain as being is achey it is what I would imagine how you would feel if you had got kicked in the belly, it was bearable they gave me Diclofenac and Co-Dydramol but I didn't need it I just used Paracetamol and Ibuprofen. I also used Arnica which is good fro the bruising and drink pepper mint tea which is good for the deferred pain from the gas, but I didn't get any shoulder pain just a crampy feeling in my neck/shoulder but it lasted for an hour or so and that was it. As for the Hysteroscopy bit it didn't feel like anything had been in there IYKWIM, not like with the HSG when you feel crampy and a bit violated :blush:. It will be worth it and I am sure it will not be anywhere near as bad as having gall bladder surgery xxxClick to expand...

thanks for sharing hun!!!! I am glad that your surgery wasnt that bad and that you had a quick recovery!!! It definatly doesnt sound as bad as my gall bladder surgery was. The scars from that are very much visible to me today from it and the most painful incision was the larger one that i had to have at the top of my belly where they had to pull out my gall bladder. My gall bladder was inflamed and had stones in it so they had to cut a larger area to pull it out!! So it sounds like if i can handle the gall bladder surgery i can for sure handle both the laparascopy and the hysteroscopy!!! I am feeling better about everything as I am researching the procedures more and hearing pretty good experiences from you lovely ladies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty & MrsHowley, as far as the health insurance thing, it is true that we have much shorter waiting times here in the states. But affording health insurance is a challenge and if you dont have good health insurance you end up with alot of out of pocket costs. So I am not sure which is better. Of course if you are rich than it isnt a problem here in the states, or if you are lucky enough to have sn affordable really good health insurance plan than you are one of the fortunate people!!! Of course I am not rich and i have not so great health insurance so in conclusion it sounds like there are negatives and positives to both sides of the spectrum!!! Both health care systems need work though i think!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes definitely, we are so fortunate here in the UK to have NHS and I would never take it for granted.
I just wish your guys would be more helpful with fertility Treatment for you ladies as I know a lot of health insurance doesn't cover it, It might not be life threatening but it is life enhancing and therefore people are happier and healthier. I suppose all these health care systems do need some work and we will never be a 100% happy, Wouldn't it be great if we were all rich and could all afford private care :) xx


----------



## Skoer1360

wannabeprego said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Dodger: So sorry for your loss :(
> 
> MrsHowley: That's great :) I would be excited too! I absolutely love it when things finally start to line up :)
> 
> Baby: Awesome news!!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Wannabeprego: I'm sorry that you had crap news :hugs: I would also vote for lap as well, might as well do it all at once that way you don't have to spread it out any longer than you have to. I know it's a rock and a hard place type of situation though, I'm having one myself and it's no fun :nope:
> 
> AFM: Called the insurance provider today and they cover 0% of infertility treatments, not sure about FS appts though.. I'll have to call tomorrow before I work. But seriously, that's like $500 out of pocket for the HSG, $110 for DH's SA tomorrow and those two things _may not even be the problem!_ I mean awesome if it isn't but seriously? That's like I just flushed away rent for one month :cry: We just started being able to save money too.
> 
> This is my second to last month on Clomid, after next cycle I guess we're just NTNP from then on out until I can get my HSG done and hope that it goes well...
> 
> :growlmad: Why's everything have to be so hard?
> 
> @Skoer, Thank you for the kind words and support hun, you are so sweet!!!:hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry about your health insurance benefits. I wanted to ask you to clarify your health insurance coverage with your insurance plan and with your DR because my health insurance only covers the "diagnosis of infertility" but not the "treatment of infertility." The HSG is a diagnostic test that is used to diagnose infertility, it isnt actually treating your infertility, so it could very well be covered under your health insurance. My health insurance covered mine the same way it would cover an X-Ray and I ended up having low out of pocket costs. My health insurance also covered my office visits with the infertility specialist, because they billed it as "Diagnosing infertily", it isnt actually treating it. Please look into this further hun. My infertility Dr's office is very nice and they checked on my coverage with my health insurance and gave me a work up of how the testing I needed would be covered. Good luck hun, I hope they will cover the infertility testing for you!!:hugs:
> 
> I am going to have to pay for the IUI costs and medications myself though because my insurance wont cover the treatment of infertility at all.
> 
> My health insurance should cover my surgeries that i need though hopefully, the lap and hysteroscopy. I need to check on the out of pocket costs first before i can schedule it though. I just need to verify for sure that the insurance will cover the surgery for sure and how much out of pocket cost we will end up having before I can move forward to schedule it. I am nervous that insurance wont cover it and it will cost us a fortune though... Eeeekkkk...:wacko:Click to expand...

Ooooh thank you! I honestly didn't know there was a difference between the Diagnosis part and the Treatment part, i kinda thought it was all rolled up into one :shrug: I will definitely make sure to give my insurance another call and ask if they cover the Diagnosis part :thumbup:

@MrsHowley: I agree!! It is life enhancing and it makes us so much happier in the long run! Happy people = healthy people! But of course, they're all in it for the money :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Skoer, your Welcome!!! :flower: Please follow up with me and let me know how it turns out. Good luck!!!

AFM, I just got off the phone with the DR's billing office and they said that my health insurance should cover both of the surgeries that I need. These surgeries are considered medically necessary because I have the polyp and fibroid in my uterus and that is a medical problem, it isnt considered the treatment of infertility, so I am relived to know that!!! Of course it is more expensive to do both procedures and the DR's office was only giving me the costs for their surgeon and not for the facility charges for where I would have to have the surgery or the cost of the anethesiologist either. So once i schedule the procedure i would have to follow up with the facility and the anathesiologist to verify those additional fees. So my health insurance has a 350 dollar deductible and than plan pays 85% so my out of pocket costs for just the surgeon would be about $450.00 but adding in the deductible would be about 800.00, but that is the max dollar amount, it could be less than that. Now I just need to have DH do our tax return to make sure we will be getting enough $$ back to cover the costs of the surgery and once I know that I can move forward. My health insurance only pays a maximum of 3k per person per calender year for the diagnosis of infertility, but I am not sure if the surgeries would fall under this category or not, because the costs of the hysteroscopy ranges from 1,000 to 3,000, and the lap ranges from 1,500 to 3,000, but this is without any insurance coverage and it depends on how much work the DR has to do once they can get in there. So i will keep you girls posted once I take the next step about what happens....:thumbup:


----------



## urchin

hey wannabe- I think your results (in the circs) are pretty good ... a polyp, a fibroid and a possible blocked tube. All 3 are treatable, so get the ops done hon :thumbup:

I've come with NEWS! Exciting NEWS!

I had my second scan today and my lining is 11.2mm - anything over 8mm is good enough to move on with

Donor laydee also had her scan and is ready too.

Soooooooo

Egg collection day is either Wednesday or Friday next week and transfer day will be Friday or Monday :happydance:

Donor co-ordinator said Friday was more likely for collection, but we should know on Monday.

Bring.

It.

On.


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> hey wannabe- I think your results (in the circs) are pretty good ... a polyp, a fibroid and a possible blocked tube. All 3 are treatable, so get the ops done hon :thumbup:
> 
> I've come with NEWS! Exciting NEWS!
> 
> I had my second scan today and my lining is 11.2mm - anything over 8mm is good enough to move on with
> 
> Donor laydee also had her scan and is ready too.
> 
> Soooooooo
> 
> Egg collection day is either Wednesday or Friday next week and transfer day will be Friday or Monday :happydance:
> 
> Donor co-ordinator said Friday was more likely for collection, but we should know on Monday.
> 
> Bring.
> 
> It.
> 
> On.

Thanks hun!!!:flower:


WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome news hun!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!!! GOOD LUCK to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Urchin that is amazing news, wowee Good Luck mumma to be xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

wannabeprego said:


> Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline.
> 
> So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal.
> 
> So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures.
> 
> The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them.
> 
> I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not??
> 
> So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for girls....:cry:
> 
> Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:

Big hugs hun! hope you get your BFP very soon hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> hey wannabe- I think your results (in the circs) are pretty good ... a polyp, a fibroid and a possible blocked tube. All 3 are treatable, so get the ops done hon :thumbup:
> 
> I've come with NEWS! Exciting NEWS!
> 
> I had my second scan today and my lining is 11.2mm - anything over 8mm is good enough to move on with
> 
> Donor laydee also had her scan and is ready too.
> 
> Soooooooo
> 
> Egg collection day is either Wednesday or Friday next week and transfer day will be Friday or Monday :happydance:
> 
> Donor co-ordinator said Friday was more likely for collection, but we should know on Monday.
> 
> Bring.
> 
> It.
> 
> On.

Great news huni!! Whoop WHoop :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyliciouss

*Wanabeprego *keep us posted and I hope everything goes well for you.

*Urchin *Yay Great news I am so happy for you, and hope all goes well.


----------



## Skoer1360

Urchin: Awesome!! :yipee: So happy things are going good for you!

Wannabe: I will :)

SO! DH went in, did his thing- results should be back in 2-3 hours. Called clinic at 3pm NO CALLBACK, called at 430pm NO CALLBACK, called at 450pm NO CALLBACK, called at 5 "Call back during our business hours"


:grr:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! URCHIN :dance:


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> I've come with NEWS! Exciting NEWS!
> 
> I had my second scan today and my lining is 11.2mm - anything over 8mm is good enough to move on with
> 
> Donor laydee also had her scan and is ready too.
> 
> Soooooooo
> 
> Egg collection day is either Wednesday or Friday next week and transfer day will be Friday or Monday :happydance:
> 
> Donor co-ordinator said Friday was more likely for collection, but we should know on Monday.
> 
> Bring.
> 
> It.
> 
> On.

WAHOOOO!!! urch fantastic news!!!! so exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

Skoer - that's just bloody typical ... hope you get your news on Monday hon

I'm just having a chilled weekend - trying hard to relax and not start any DIY projects.
So far I have cleaned the kitchen and am just having a cuppa before I start on the sitting room

Oh yes, I really am this thrilling :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: a clean home is a happy home ;) x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Urchin! That's awesome news!


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> :lol: a clean home is a happy home ;) x

My house is PISSED off! 
:rofl:


----------



## urchin

Well fisher - my bathroom is absolutely furious.... but I'm hoping that Mr Urch will comfort it later :haha:

cheers dodger (am presuming you are referring to the baby-related news as opposed to my sparkly clean kitchen??? - although to be fair, that is pretty awe-inspiring too!)

so far this weekend i am doing pretty well at chilling (cleaning doesn't count!) Yesterday, after the cleaning we took the dogs out for a nice afternoon walk up the canal, then went to the pub for tea.

Today I'm not sure what the plans are; I'm awake at stupid o'clock as usual - but I'll leave Mr Urch til 9 ish before I start making noise in the bedroom...actually, I think today should maybe start with a bit of recreational strumpage - as I shall be on a ban from transfer day, and Mr Urch will be on a ban from 3 days before which means that *sound of tippety tapping on calculator keys* _today _could be our last opportunity for ages!
Think that's this morning's plans sorted :D


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies...is it too late to join in on this thread?
My DH and I have been ttc our 1st since July 2009 :)


----------



## urchin

nope Stuckin - never too late to join us; we're a friendly bunch - just jump straight in xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the gang stuckin - I hope your stay is short :flower:

Urchin enjoy the strump ;) xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.

We're actually taking a step back this cycle [pretty close to NTNP] but I can't stop temping...lol.

No clomid this month, though I have been doing the 150mg dose prior.
My thyroid is finally under control and my Hashimoto's isn't causing any problems, plus the metformin side effects are gone [oh thank all things holy!]

But DH leaves for deployment for a couple months smack dab the day after I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully I can coerce him into goodbye sex!

He's also agreed to take the fertiliaid supplements, and today I was googling vaginal pH and how to make your "ahem" sperm friendly :)

Hopefully the non-medicated route works it's magic for us this month!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow you are super organised stuckin! Fingers crossed it pays off!

Ladies that have had a HSG, can you remember if you ovulated the same cycle and if you did was it normal or delayed? I think I am suffering an anovulatory cycle, no cramping, no spotting and the :witch: appears to be running late. Now before you all holler to test we only dtd twice before ovulation (or what I thought may be ovulation) and one was pretty much 'old' :spermy: and the other was quite a bit before my usual ovulation CD. Full rambly story is in my journal.

Oh and I refuse to waste my last test on the possibility of an anovulatory cycle, this test has been in the drawer for months and is symbolic of my steely resolve which I refuse to weaken :haha:

I didn't BBT or use OPK this month so literally have no idea whether I geared up for ovulation or just didn't have one.


----------



## stuckinoki

The HSG shouldn't mess with your ovulation at all...which is why they won't do them after CD12 :)

I ovulated right on schedule after mine.

I did hear that lots of women get pregnant that same cycle they have their HSG!

And...FYI, I got pregnant last November and DH and I had only DTD once that month [he was in and out to training and such] Soooooo, anything is possible!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, just not feeling it if you know what I mean.


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> cheers dodger (am presuming you are referring to the baby-related news as opposed to my sparkly clean kitchen??? - although to be fair, that is pretty awe-inspiring too!
> 
> so far this weekend i am doing pretty well at chilling (cleaning doesn't count!) Yesterday, after the cleaning we took the dogs out for a nice afternoon walk up the canal, then went to the pub for tea.
> 
> Today I'm not sure what the plans are; I'm awake at stupid o'clock as usual - but I'll leave Mr Urch til 9 ish before I start making noise in the bedroom...actually, I think today should maybe start with a bit of recreational strumpage - as I shall be on a ban from transfer day, and Mr Urch will be on a ban from 3 days before which means that *sound of tippety tapping on calculator keys* _today _could be our last opportunity for ages!
> Think that's this morning's plans sorted :D

Definitely on both counts. :) And oh yes! I love your morning plans! :D It's been over a week for us because of this stupid bleeding and it's driving me nuts. How long will your ban last?



stuckinoki said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.
> 
> We're actually taking a step back this cycle [pretty close to NTNP] but I can't stop temping...lol.
> 
> No clomid this month, though I have been doing the 150mg dose prior.
> My thyroid is finally under control and my Hashimoto's isn't causing any problems, plus the metformin side effects are gone [oh thank all things holy!]
> 
> But DH leaves for deployment for a couple months smack dab the day after I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully I can coerce him into goodbye sex!
> 
> He's also agreed to take the fertiliaid supplements, and today I was googling vaginal pH and how to make your "ahem" sperm friendly :)
> 
> Hopefully the non-medicated route works it's magic for us this month!

Welcome! I too have Hashimotos - or rather I tested borderline for it so they decided to start proactive treatment for it - and am on metformin as well. I am hoping that my thyroid will test out as being back in normal ranges when I have my follow up blood work done in the next month or so.

*hugs* Hope your ovulation hits when it's supposed to and I hope you catch that eggie and that your stay here is short! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.
> 
> We're actually taking a step back this cycle [pretty close to NTNP] but I can't stop temping...lol.
> 
> No clomid this month, though I have been doing the 150mg dose prior.
> My thyroid is finally under control and my Hashimoto's isn't causing any problems, plus the metformin side effects are gone [oh thank all things holy!]
> 
> But DH leaves for deployment for a couple months smack dab the day after I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully I can coerce him into goodbye sex!
> 
> He's also agreed to take the fertiliaid supplements, and today I was googling vaginal pH and how to make your "ahem" sperm friendly :)
> 
> Hopefully the non-medicated route works it's magic for us this month!

@Stuck, Welcome to the group hun!!!:flower: I remember seeing your posts before in the HPT gallery!!! Those vitamins do help with men's count and motility. My DH has been taking GNC vitamins and he saw improvements in his count and motility from his first SA to the second SA. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomeToTheGroupCherryBlossom.gif

This is a really great and supportive group of girls!!! I must admit that being a part of this group has helped me alot during my LTTC journey. I have been on other TTC threads before and have been left as the last girl on there without a BFP, and now many of my friends are making plans for the second pregnancy, and here I am still back at square one. Not that i am not happy for them, because I am, but i dont necessarily feel that they can relate and understand the pain of LTTC. It is wonderful to have friends that can understand where you are coming from and to chat with about what we are going through!!!:hugs: 

A little bit of background about me, I am going on over 2 years TTC now and my DH had a vasectomy reversal from a 14 year old vasectomy, and has a low sperm count as a result. I recently started going for infertility testing (details are written in my signature) and had an HSG done and one tube was open and the other tube was maybe blocked or might of spasmed, and I had a bump on my uterus. I also just had a saline sonohysterography a few days ago as a result of the bump on my uterus that was seen in my HSG X-ray, and they discovered i have a polyp and a fibroid in my uterus. So I am going to be scheduling a surgery, a hysteroscopy to have the growths in my uterus removed and my DR offered me a laparascopy to open up my other tube, so I havent decided if I am going to just do the hysteroscopy or do both yet, I am only required to do the hysteroscopy at minimum to be able to move forward with our plans for IUI. Long story short I assumed our problems were just DH's low sperm count and am shocked to find out that I also am part of the problem as a result of the growths in my uterus. Part of me is glad that I know what the problem is but part of me feels inadequite knowing that I cant get pregnant without surgery. It will truly be a miracle if I do get pregnant after everything that my DH are going through, especially with all of the strikes against us both in the fertility department. I wish I had know about these challenges we would face sooner and I would of started the TTC journer many years earlier!! 

I am still trying to come to terms with the news i learned last week and i am feeling pretty down and sad about it still. :cry: DH and me had :sex: yesterday morning and I couldnt really get into it because all i could think about was my uterus and the crap in there, and people's voices telling me "You got to clean it out" and thinking about the surgery, so long story short i wasnt feeling very sexy or like much of a women due to my inability to get pregnant... weird I know, but sometimes I cant really enjoy sex or get into it when I have stuff on my mind, it is like my mind is going like 100 miles a minute and an out of body experience.. guys are lucky though because they always get off everytime... us women's bodies are to dam complicated when it comes to having an orgasm.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wow you are super organised stuckin! Fingers crossed it pays off!
> 
> Ladies that have had a HSG, can you remember if you ovulated the same cycle and if you did was it normal or delayed? I think I am suffering an anovulatory cycle, no cramping, no spotting and the :witch: appears to be running late. Now before you all holler to test we only dtd twice before ovulation (or what I thought may be ovulation) and one was pretty much 'old' :spermy: and the other was quite a bit before my usual ovulation CD. Full rambly story is in my journal.
> 
> Oh and I refuse to waste my last test on the possibility of an anovulatory cycle, this test has been in the drawer for months and is symbolic of my steely resolve which I refuse to weaken :haha:
> 
> I didn't BBT or use OPK this month so literally have no idea whether I geared up for ovulation or just didn't have one.

When I had my HSG I ovulated super early, on CD 10.. Which I have never done before since I started tracking my ovulation. I usually ovulate on CD 14, 15 and one time I did on CD 20. I also had a super short cycle the month I had my HSG. I had one friend that is a nurse and asked a DR she works with if the HSG can make you ovulate early and her DR friend said that yes it could. When I asked my infertility DR she said that , No, the HSG wouldnt make me ovulate early and that I was just having a shorter cycle. Although I have had cycles the same length as the one I had the month of my HSG and I never ovulated as early as CD 10 before. So I am not sure what to think, but based on my experience i think the HSG made me ovulate earlier...:shrug: i would of missed my OV during the month of my HSG if I didnt do an OPK earlier than normal, and I would of assumed i didnt OV that cycle at all if I wasnt paying attention.... 

I have also heard of ladies getting pregnant after their HSG as well since it can clean out minor blockages in your tubes that might of been preventing the sperm from meeting the egg before, so I hope that is the case for you hun!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:

AFM, since I now know that I need surgery to clean out the crap in my uterus I am going to forget about TTC until I can do the surgery, I had very little hope of getting a BFP before due to DH's low sperm count and once i found out I needed surgery my hope for a BFP is like a negative 100.....:nope: So now i guess we are NTNP. I am guesstimating that I will be able to do the surgergy in March, the big thing is waiting on our tax refund because that will be how i pay for the out of pocket costs.....


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe, I am sorry you are having a hard time, but I do know how you feel, I had a terrible time I was distraught when I found out my Fallopian Tubes were knackered, But at least you can be fixed by surgery. I know how hard it is I really do. I think I was grieving in a sense, I always thought that no matter what I went through I would be able to conceive naturally, turns out not. But whatever we go through we can deal with it, and in a few short week you will be looking forward to having the surgery and getting it all over and done with and once you have got your head around it all. I promise you will feel better in time xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mrshowely, thank you so much for the kind words and support hun... you are so sweet...:hugs: :hugs: 

And of course I did an OPK, although i dont know why I even bothered.. sigh.. but like clock work I am OV'ing on my usual CD 14.... I guess I feel better knowing I OV okay and checking to make sure I am means I have one positive thing on my side in this mind boggling fertility LTTC crap....

My OPK pic.....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry you are feeling so low hun :hugs: I really do hope that as soon as you get your surgery done you get an instant :bfp: To try and help out your DH :spermy: have you considered putting him on the high lycopene diet? I had a patient that was LTTC and she swears by it, we also conceived the cycle we tried it. Plus if you aren't having surgery until March it would hopefully give enough time for it start working?

Thanks for the information on your ovulation and HSG, I am going to sit tight and wait until the 14th to test. I will then be a week late and I figure I should feel more confident in believing the test if it is a :bfn: I have had a tiny bit of cramping this afternoon so my guess is the HSG just made me ovulate late.

xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well it's been 13 months since starting TTC and this may be my month. I've been having a cramping, pulling feeling on my right side in my lower abdomen all day and my chart looks like it never looked before! 

FX'd ... I'll be testing in a few days!


----------



## Wanting2BMom

AF the :witch: was supposed to show up on friday...and since she didnty I was feeling hopeful....BUT today she decided to rear her ugly head completely!![-(](*,), I am feeling angry and sad and confused and ........empty. I feel stuck. I was crying this morning after AF arrived and I walked out to great my husband and he could tell that something was wrong so he asked....I didnt know what to tell him....That I felt like I was a failure another month and couldnt get pregant.....or that I wasn't able to give him a baby this cycle. I know he would be mad that I am thinking and feeling this way but at this point I just can't khelp it. I knwo that he would be sad because I am sad, but I just couldnt tell him..SO I said nothing was wrong.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Let it all out hun, don't feel bad for feeling this way it is completely normal. Try to focus on all the positive things in your life and have some really self indulgent days including lots of alcohol and chocolate :hugs:

Ash yay, keeping it all crossed! :dust:

Well the bad news is we are out completely :cry: Had a quick scout on the internet and there are loads of women that had severely delayed ovulation after HSG. As we only dtd a few days before what I thought would have been ovulation. Bugger!


----------



## greekgirl

wannabeprego said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.
> 
> We're actually taking a step back this cycle [pretty close to NTNP] but I can't stop temping...lol.
> 
> No clomid this month, though I have been doing the 150mg dose prior.
> My thyroid is finally under control and my Hashimoto's isn't causing any problems, plus the metformin side effects are gone [oh thank all things holy!]
> 
> But DH leaves for deployment for a couple months smack dab the day after I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully I can coerce him into goodbye sex!
> 
> He's also agreed to take the fertiliaid supplements, and today I was googling vaginal pH and how to make your "ahem" sperm friendly :)
> 
> Hopefully the non-medicated route works it's magic for us this month!
> 
> @Stuck, Welcome to the group hun!!!:flower: I remember seeing your posts before in the HPT gallery!!! Those vitamins do help with men's count and motility. My DH has been taking GNC vitamins and he saw improvements in his count and motility from his first SA to the second SA. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomeToTheGroupCherryBlossom.gif
> 
> This is a really great and supportive group of girls!!! I must admit that being a part of this group has helped me alot during my LTTC journey. I have been on other TTC threads before and have been left as the last girl on there without a BFP, and now many of my friends are making plans for the second pregnancy, and here I am still back at square one. Not that i am not happy for them, because I am, but i dont necessarily feel that they can relate and understand the pain of LTTC. It is wonderful to have friends that can understand where you are coming from and to chat with about what we are going through!!!:hugs:
> 
> A little bit of background about me, I am going on over 2 years TTC now and my DH had a vasectomy reversal from a 14 year old vasectomy, and has a low sperm count as a result. I recently started going for infertility testing (details are written in my signature) and had an HSG done and one tube was open and the other tube was maybe blocked or might of spasmed, and I had a bump on my uterus. I also just had a saline sonohysterography a few days ago as a result of the bump on my uterus that was seen in my HSG X-ray, and they discovered i have a polyp and a fibroid in my uterus. So I am going to be scheduling a surgery, a hysteroscopy to have the growths in my uterus removed and my DR offered me a laparascopy to open up my other tube, so I havent decided if I am going to just do the hysteroscopy or do both yet, I am only required to do the hysteroscopy at minimum to be able to move forward with our plans for IUI. Long story short I assumed our problems were just DH's low sperm count and am shocked to find out that I also am part of the problem as a result of the growths in my uterus. Part of me is glad that I know what the problem is but part of me feels inadequite knowing that I cant get pregnant without surgery. It will truly be a miracle if I do get pregnant after everything that my DH are going through, especially with all of the strikes against us both in the fertility department. I wish I had know about these challenges we would face sooner and I would of started the TTC journer many years earlier!!
> 
> I am still trying to come to terms with the news i learned last week and i am feeling pretty down and sad about it still. :cry: DH and me had :sex: yesterday morning and I couldnt really get into it because all i could think about was my uterus and the crap in there, and people's voices telling me "You got to clean it out" and thinking about the surgery, so long story short i wasnt feeling very sexy or like much of a women due to my inability to get pregnant... weird I know, but sometimes I cant really enjoy sex or get into it when I have stuff on my mind, it is like my mind is going like 100 miles a minute and an out of body experience.. guys are lucky though because they always get off everytime... us women's bodies are to dam complicated when it comes to having an orgasm.... :wacko:Click to expand...

first off it's completely natural for your mind to be travelling somewhere else while you and your OH are having sex considering the situation. it's not something to be taken lightly. sorry you're going thru this. the important thing is that you found out and are going to take care of it. 
also i can relate to the loss of time- _wish i knew sooner_ deal. sucks. 
we lost almost two years because i trusted my first doctor "diagnosis". 
- oh my last doctor recommended wellman conception for my husbands minor motility prob but we haven't been for a new spermodiagram yet so i can't give details on results. all i know is that they give him strange dreams and he gets really horny. more so than usual. haha. but enough about me. 
sorry about my randomness. :wacko:


----------



## greekgirl

2 years 3 months trying to concieve. new here. haven't been diagnosed with infertility yet but i am dreading the day i hear those words...
i am 34, new here still don't have the abbreviations thing down at all, not organised with tickers and no friends. :cry: just kidding. 
day 20 of my cycle and waiting...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Greekgirl - you will find us all really supportive in this group :hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

Welcome! :) I have found much support from the LTTTC forum and it's nice that people actually relate. 

:hugs: I really hope your stay is short


----------



## greekgirl

thank you both! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe I am so sorry you are feeling so low hun :hugs: I really do hope that as soon as you get your surgery done you get an instant :bfp: To try and help out your DH :spermy: have you considered putting him on the high lycopene diet? I had a patient that was LTTC and she swears by it, we also conceived the cycle we tried it. Plus if you aren't having surgery until March it would hopefully give enough time for it start working?
> 
> Thanks for the information on your ovulation and HSG, I am going to sit tight and wait until the 14th to test. I will then be a week late and I figure I should feel more confident in believing the test if it is a :bfn: I have had a tiny bit of cramping this afternoon so my guess is the HSG just made me ovulate late.
> 
> xxx

Thank you for the kind words and support hun...:flower: I will check out the diet you are talking about and tell DH about it. Right now I have him on these fertility vitamins from G&C and they did help improve his count and motility from the first SA that we did. We are out now and I need to make him go to the mall to buy some more though!!!

I was just thinking that maybe after I have the surgery I will be one of those fertile myrtles that get pregnant by just looking at a guy the wrong way and will get knocked up in the first month. Me and DH will end up with like 10 kids.... LOL.... A girl can dream right.. :haha::winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Well it's been 13 months since starting TTC and this may be my month. I've been having a cramping, pulling feeling on my right side in my lower abdomen all day and my chart looks like it never looked before!
> 
> FX'd ... I'll be testing in a few days!

This sounds promising hun!!! I really hope this is it for you!! I got everything crossed for you!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! When will you be testing??? :test: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ww0083.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

If my temps are up I'm going to test within the next day or 2 and if they go down a significant amount I'm going to wait until January 13th because that's when AF is due ... so 

Hopefully they'll keep going up! Then I'll be testing tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## wannabeprego

Wanting2BMom said:


> AF the :witch: was supposed to show up on friday...and since she didnty I was feeling hopeful....BUT today she decided to rear her ugly head completely!![-(](*,), I am feeling angry and sad and confused and ........empty. I feel stuck. I was crying this morning after AF arrived and I walked out to great my husband and he could tell that something was wrong so he asked....I didnt know what to tell him....That I felt like I was a failure another month and couldnt get pregant.....or that I wasn't able to give him a baby this cycle. I know he would be mad that I am thinking and feeling this way but at this point I just can't khelp it. I knwo that he would be sad because I am sad, but I just couldnt tell him..SO I said nothing was wrong.

Awww, I am so sorry hun.. I am sending huge big hugs out to you!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: I have shed many tears as well when the :witch: shows up time and time again... We are here for you hun.. :hugs: :hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Hugs-1-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

greekgirl said:


> 2 years 3 months trying to concieve. new here. haven't been diagnosed with infertility yet but i am dreading the day i hear those words...
> i am 34, new here still don't have the abbreviations thing down at all, not organised with tickers and no friends. :cry: just kidding.
> day 20 of my cycle and waiting...

Thank you for your encouragement and your support in your previous post & welcome to the group!!!! :flower: It is very nice to meet you!!!:hugs:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/wttg5.gif
I am 31 years old and will be 32 this year so I can relate to the feeling that the biological clock is ticking..... the best thing you can do is find a good infertility DR. Your OH needs to have an SA done to rule out any issues on his end if he hasnt already. I started my infertility testing in October of last year when it was approaching 2 years of TTC since my DH had a vasectomy reversal. I just assumed it was his low sperm count and was surprised when I found out about the growths on my uterus that need to be removed through surgery. My Dr had me do a series of infertility testing which needed to be done at certain times in my cycle. I had to do day 3 blood work to check my FSH levels, this indicates your ovarian reserve. Than I had to do a vaginal ultrasound which seemed normal with only a small fibroid seen on my ovary. Than i had to do an HSG to check my fallopian tubes to make sure they werent blocked. I ended up with one tube open and one tube possibly blocked or spasmed. The HSG X-ray showed a bump on my uterus so my fertility DR ordered a saline sonohysterography which revealed the fibroid which showed on the X-Ray and than a polyp which I need to have surgically removed. My Dr offered me a lap surgery with it to try to unblock my other tube too. 

You should look into using ovulation predictor tests, (OPK's) to verify if and when you are ovulating every month. This can help you with timing sex with your OH and help increase your chances of getting pregnant. You can go on Amazon to get a pack of 50 ovulation tests for a pretty cheap price. I know alot of girls do temping too for ovulation, and I just never got into it, but many girls like doing it as well!! I also had blood work done to confirm that I ovulated.

So I know this sounds like alot of testing, I must admit it felt like a whole shit load, but I did do it over the course of like 4 months at my own pace. I was nervous, but it also felt good to finally get some answers. I can save myself some tears and heart ache now since I know I need surgery now at least. I hope everything will be alright with you though and that you can get your BFP soon hun!!! I hope that i didnt overwhelm you with to much information but I feel like information is power and the more you know the better off you will be in the long run!!! :thumbup:Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Geekgirl: Welcome to the forum. I hope you find as much comfort and love as I have found here. I to was dreading going to FS not wanting to hear the words, but then hearing that there is really nothing keeping us from getting pregnant was a relief and a bit confusing. I am just trying literally to take it one day at a time. :thumbup: Good luck and baby :dust: to you!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We will all get there my lovelies we just need to keep the PMA :hugs: xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Today's OPK looks great of course..sigh...



Well of coourse now that i know how high the odds are against us I am not going to get my hopes up or anything this cycle and I am not going to test early now that I know how slim our chances are until I can get the surgery. I got upset after :sex: with DH lastnight and started crying because I wasnt feeling sexy and didnt enjoy the :sex: at all since my brain is stuck on thinking about what is wrong with me and trying to psych myself up for surgery, which is of course scary. But, I was thinking how once I complete the surgery that me and DH are still facing the problem of his low sperm count. It is another hurdle to overcome still. So it was making me upset because the surgery doesnt gurantee I will get pregnant after because of DH's problem...sigh... 

DH wants me to go back to work and job hunt now but I know that when you are new at a job most work places arent going to want to give you time off to have surgery and than time off to recover when you are new to a job. Than I would need time off to do IUI after that. I just think I should focus on getting pregnant right now. Although I of course know if I was working and we had extra money coming in it would make paying for all of this stuff alot easier...


I am sorry if I am beating a dead horse and going on and on about my problems girls.. I hope I am not driving you guys crazy.:wacko:..I guess I am having a harder time than I thought I would coming to terms with all of this and than not getting depressed about it, and than my sex drive is gone, the only reason why I had sex lastnight was because I was ovulating and even though I know our chances are like 1 in a million right now, i think we should still have sex just in case.... Crazier things have happened I suppose, but i refuse to get my hopes up this month and i refuse to shed any tears when the :witch: comes at the end of the month... sigh....


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok, so I was bored and tried out this website... I took DH & my picture to create what our future baby will look like by morphing them together on this website...

Here is a link to the site if anyone is bored and wants to try it out...

https://www.morphthing.com/blog/138-What-Will-My-Baby-Look-Like

here is a picture of what our baby girl and boy baby will look like, I am not sure why the one side of the face is indented in and what is up with the hairline, but for the most part it looks like our kid will be cute...:haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby2.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby-2.jpg


----------



## urchin

Hey wannabe - _of course_ you should keep telling us how you are feeling ... there really is no point in a random group of internet strangers getting together to share a common experience, if we can't say what's going on for us

and right now, what's going on for you is painful ... so it stands to reason that what you are sharing is your pain. There are too many areas of your life where you have to put on the brave face; this isn't one of them :hugs:

Just thinking about your job situation - when I had my fibroid removed it was told that I couldn't try to get pregnant for 6 months (to allow for healing) but mine was a very big one and a big incision ... for smaller ones it might be less.
So, by the time you are ready to be applying for maternity leave you'd have been in a new job long enough

As for time off for an operation - they have to give it to you. Simple as. So, if you are thinking of changing jobs, I'd try to either do it now, or during the 6 months when medically you're not allowed to try for a baby (and please take this seriously - if your scar gives way, it ain't pretty!)

My news from today - it's GAME ON!
Egg collection and Mr Urch's contribution happen on Friday - and transfer will be on Monday (providing the weekend is good to the embies)
Oh, and the donor coordinator said we have to strump tomorrow, then no more strumping for some time. Mr Urch best fasten his seat belt is all I'm saying :blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Hey wannabe - _of course_ you should keep telling us how you are feeling ... there really is no point in a random group of internet strangers getting together to share a common experience, if we can't say what's going on for us
> 
> and right now, what's going on for you is painful ... so it stands to reason that what you are sharing is your pain. There are too many areas of your life where you have to put on the brave face; this isn't one of them :hugs:
> 
> Just thinking about your job situation - when I had my fibroid removed it was told that I couldn't try to get pregnant for 6 months (to allow for healing) but mine was a very big one and a big incision ... for smaller ones it might be less.
> So, by the time you are ready to be applying for maternity leave you'd have been in a new job long enough
> 
> As for time off for an operation - they have to give it to you. Simple as. So, if you are thinking of changing jobs, I'd try to either do it now, or during the 6 months when medically you're not allowed to try for a baby (and please take this seriously - if your scar gives way, it ain't pretty!)
> 
> My news from today - it's GAME ON!
> Egg collection and Mr Urch's contribution happen on Friday - and transfer will be on Monday (providing the weekend is good to the embies)
> Oh, and the donor coordinator said we have to strump tomorrow, then no more strumping for some time. Mr Urch best fasten his seat belt is all I'm saying :blush:

Thank you for the kind words and advice hun!!!:hugs: 

I dont have a job right now so I would be starting a new job if I got one now and that was why I was leaning towards finishing up this surgery and the IUI process before i go back to work. but, i get what you are saying about the healing time after and not being able to start TTC again after the surgery for a little while until your body can heal. I think I was reading that based on the type of surgery i would need I would have to abstain from sex for like 2 weeks, but I would need to double check that with my DR, and of course once they get in there and operate they might find something unexpected so who knows...:shrug: 

I am so glad to hear that everything is looking good and you will be taking the next step in the IVF process and getting closer to pregnancy!!! Tons of good luck and baby dust coming your way hun!! I Wish you all of the best hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Ok, so I was bored and tried out this website... I took DH & my picture to create what our future baby will look like by morphing them together on this website...
> 
> Here is a link to the site if anyone is bored and wants to try it out...
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/blog/138-What-Will-My-Baby-Look-Like
> 
> here is a picture of what our baby girl and boy baby will look like, I am not sure why the one side of the face is indented in and what is up with the hairline, but for the most part it looks like our kid will be cute...:haha:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby2.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby-2.jpg

Okay so once again I am bored with too much time on my hands so I redid the morph baby making thing with 2 pictures of me and DH when we were little kids and this time I think the pictures came out much better in comparison to the first pictures I did.. :haha: Once again i think the baby looks super cute, even though i know this is all just for fun and not to be taken seriously...:blush:

baby girl picture...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/babygirl-1.jpg

baby boy....
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/babyboy.jpg


----------



## w2bpg

Well I admit I am finally making the transition over to the lttc forum. We have been trying since Oct 10. I did not expect to fall pregnant right away, but I never in my wildest dreams thought it would take this long. I had my first appointment with a fertility specialist in December where I found out that although my charts look like I ovulate every month, I actually dont. I guess the egg kind of gets stuck forming cysts. Anyways he prescribed a round of clomid. I am on CD15 and haven't ovulated yet.:cry: I am trying to take it a day at a time and stay relaxed, but I am getting very impatient here. All of our friends are pregnant or ttc their 2nd or 3rd baby and we are still working on #1. It is getting more and more difficult to stay positive. Anyways that is my story.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome to the Newbies

Wannabe what beautiful babies you will have,I did that ages ago I have the picture saved somewhere I will post it if I can find it.
I too am having a bad day today, our IVF process started today, I am of course happy we are moving a long nicely but, It hit me today that it really is happening, had a bit of a cry, but I still feel like I am holding back, but I am scared if I start I won't stop. I too cannot help myself b'ding around OV even though I know I can't get pregnant naturally, it is so hard not to, the only thing I found that I don't do now...... is testing which is a bit of a relief.

Urchin what great news, I have everything crossed for you. I f the eggs are good enough will you be able ton have 2 transferred?? and would you want 2? xx


----------



## wannabeprego

w2bpg said:


> Well I admit I am finally making the transition over to the lttc forum. We have been trying since Oct 10. I did not expect to fall pregnant right away, but I never in my wildest dreams thought it would take this long. I had my first appointment with a fertility specialist in December where I found out that although my charts look like I ovulate every month, I actually dont. I guess the egg kind of gets stuck forming cysts. Anyways he prescribed a round of clomid. I am on CD15 and haven't ovulated yet.:cry: I am trying to take it a day at a time and stay relaxed, but I am getting very impatient here. All of our friends are pregnant or ttc their 2nd or 3rd baby and we are still working on #1. It is getting more and more difficult to stay positive. Anyways that is my story.

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: I am so sorry you are having a hard time with TTC, but all of us girls completely understand what you are going through and are here if you need to vent!!! :hugs: :hugs:Good luck and baby dust to you hun.. I really hope that the clomid ends up helping you out and that you can get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-14.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome w2bpg, I am sure you will find us a friendly bunch! LTTTC sucks and is unfortunately a place that none of us want to be, but think of it this way - because you have worked so much harder to get that baby you are going to appreciate it so much more then the families that conceive immediately :hugs:

Wannabe of course we want us to share how you are feeling hun, we are here to support you not just talk over the top of each-other :hugs: I can understand why you are aprehensive to work but I am with Urchin on this one. Even if you get your job and only keep it for a few months because of they are unhappy with the time off etc, you will still be better off as you will have the extra money to put towards your IUI/surgery and as you currently don't have a job you will just be as you are now :hugs:

MrsHowley you have every right to be upset, your dream of a normal, natural conception has been stolen from you and you are mourning it. But I promise you that once you get to the second trimester you won't care how you achieved your growing bump just that you achieved it :hugs:

Boo is driving me crazy! She has been so clingy with me over the last few days and she has taken to literally having to be attached to me or balancing on me at all times. She keeps climbing up onto my shoulder and then balancing on my boobs and it is hurting like hell! Because she is so tiny she is even trying to lay/balance on my arm whilst I am typing and my patience is wearing thin :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> Welcome to the Newbies
> 
> Wannabe what beautiful babies you will have,I did that ages ago I have the picture saved somewhere I will post it if I can find it.
> I too am having a bad day today, our IVF process started today, I am of course happy we are moving a long nicely but, It hit me today that it really is happening, had a bit of a cry, but I still feel like I am holding back, but I am scared if I start I won't stop. I too cannot help myself b'ding around OV even though I know I can't get pregnant naturally, it is so hard not to, the only thing I found that I don't do now...... is testing which is a bit of a relief.
> 
> Urchin what great news, I have everything crossed for you. I f the eggs are good enough will you be able ton have 2 transferred?? and would you want 2? xx

Thank you hun...:flower:

I hope you day starts to get better soon hun!!! :hugs: :hugs:Good luck with your IVF process!!! I am super excited for you hun!!! I got everything crossed for you and i am sending lots of good luck and baby dust your way!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/luck15.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is awesome hun, I am really excited for you :dance: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Urchin :dance: I am super excited for you hun xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay.. so my latest rant... This isnt referring to you lovely ladies on the B&B boards either.. this is directed to my family members and friends outside of B&B...

So i was talking to a few family members/ friends about my decision to do both surgeries or just the one, and I keep hearing this "_Well if you really want a baby_"....

And all i can think is ..well what the hell do you think I want.. DH &me spent like almost 6,000.00 on vasectomy reversal two years ago, and have been trying ever since to get pregnant, and i have been going through all of this lovely testing crap which is costing alot of money out of pocket , and I am doing it just because it is fun and my hobby.... Grrrrr... Of course I want a baby.. what a silly and dumb ass thing to say... okay, sorry rant over....

I think it is because I am the youngest in the family and everyone looks at me like I am still a kid... I reminded my mom that I am 31 years old and that my biological clock it ticking now... lordy.... I am not 20 anymore.... sigh....


----------



## purple_hope

Hi ladies,

I feel like I know you all so well now, and yet none of you know me. I have to start by apologizing for lurking in the bushes for months on end on this thread (and B&B really). This is my very first post. I hope I do it right!

I have not posted here because I feel like if I do, it is like I am finally admitting to myself that I have a problem... And obviously I DO have a problem because I have been trying to conceive since June 2010... But I have been really hopeful every month thinking that this is it, so I didn't want to post and join you lovely ladies just to leave minutes later. But here goes: to the new year, new hope, and new friends.

Just a little about me. I am 27 and DH is 40. We got married in June 2010 and I actually got pregnant on our first try on our honeymoon which was incredible. But when we got back from our trip I MCed at 5w. And since then not even a smidgen of a positive. After 1 year of TTC, my DR referred us to a FS. They did tons and tons of tests on me and my DH. DH's SA results are great. My cycles are regular, hormone levels are all great, got a sonohysterography with the saline solution showing that tubes are clear and uterus is fine. Only thing that they found is my uterus is not a perfect triangle shape, the top has a slight overhang but it's so minimal that they cannot even label it anything, not even a septum. In general, septums are controversial where some specialists believe it increases MCs and possible cause of infertility, while other specialist believe it has no bearing at all. Either way, I was told not to worry about it. Therefore, unexplained infertility. My FS has suggested now that my next step is Clomid with IUI. My DH and I are not sure what to do. We so much want it to happen naturally, but I think there's a difference between being hopeful and delusional (not sure which one I am yet).

So we all know that depending on our age, we have a different percent chance of conceiving each month. Apparently despite my age, taking into account how long I have been TTC, my FS says that I am now at 0% each month. Whether this is really true or not, I refuse to believe that and therefore have yet to decide to do Clomid and IUI.

I just want to say that you have no idea how helpful you all have been with your woes, sorrows, joys, and roller coaster of emotions. You have all gotten me through my ups and downs, and I can absolutely relate to all of your emotions. Anyways, enough for now! Hope everyone is doing well.

BTW, Feisty Fidget thank you for starting such a wonderful thread (the best one on B&B for sure!) with the most supportive, understanding, and devoted group of ladies. =)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry about all the insensitive family comments :hugs: I refuse to even discuss it with anyone now as get so annoyed with their input. If I am asked a direct question I will give a minimal answer. Hope you get there soon hun :hugs:

Purple welcome to the group :wave: I can't believe your FS said 0% chance a month! I could understand it more if you had a specific problem but you are unexplained meaning that it could just suddenly happen! Has your DH had a SA yet?

Well still no :witch: Hope is starting to twitch and I am having to squash it down with big hob nailed boots! I can handle being amazingly surprised by a positive result but I can't handle having my hopes dashed :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome Purple, That has got to be the best entrance to this thread we have ever seen. I wish you Luck in your baby quest and hope with a little help you get your 2012 BFP :)


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck.Wannabe i'm so sorry u got bad news i'm with the other ladies go for the surgery and get it all sorted at the same time. Urchin that's great news i am so exited for you xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

purple_hope said:


> So we all know that depending on our age, we have a different percent chance of conceiving each month. Apparently despite my age, taking into account how long I have been TTC, my FS says that I am now at 0% each month. Whether this is really true or not, I refuse to believe that and therefore have yet to decide to do Clomid and IUI.

Ugh! That's horrible and I'm with you in that I can't believe that's true. I hope that now that you have joined the thread, that your stay is short and sweet! :)



Feisty Fidget said:


> Well still no :witch: Hope is starting to twitch and I am having to squash it down with big hob nailed boots! I can handle being amazingly surprised by a positive result but I can't handle having my hopes dashed :wacko:

Oooo! I'm going to secretly hope for a bfp for you!! :hugs:

AFM, I started classes yesterday and I enjoyed my first day. It's going to be lots of work, but I think it will be fun and will be a good way to take my mind off of some of this. My bleeding has slowed quite a bit, so I'm hoping that this means the bleeding part is nearly done and that my hCG levels have gone down drastically from friday's test. They only went down to 125 on Friday's test, so they still have a ways to go... Ah well... what can I do about it but hope and pray and keep on keeping on right?


----------



## greekgirl

thank you all for the welcome. it's nice to feel supported in this tough to talk about issue. sometimes i think talking about it is only going to jinx my chances of concieving but that's just crazy! 
i guess i should explain that i have already done the ovary reserve bloodwork- all is good, just not sure i am ovulating every month since i have a slight case of PCOS... currently on thyroid treatment for hypothyroidism, so far so good, my cycles are veryregular with the exception of my last period which graced me with it's presence 4 days early last month for some reason. my hubby's spermodiagrama only showed a small motility issue as in it wasn't perfect, (we've only had one done) i had laparoscopic surgery (nov.15th) and successfully had both my tubes cleared, :happydance: one was a hydrosalpinx the other had lots of scar tissue, and i have been working on my anemia for the past two months. i don't know if having anemia can prevent me from concieving and i don't know what my ferritin levels are because i live on an island and have been trying to get my bloodwork sent tome from the hospital in athens for a few weeks now and still waiting. see, my gynocologist who performed the laparoscopy refused to write me up a prescription for the iron pills claimed i should avoid pills (??) so i have been taking the over the counter kind and have recently began eating red meat in an attempt to raise my iron levels. i feel weak and tired all the time, i am pale and kinda moody lately... idk if that has to do with my anemia. 
we are waiting to find out in about 10 days if we're pregnant and if not i am going to see about clomid. the doc suggested it two months ago and we said we'd try without pills first... well, it might not be working.
all our friends are pregnant or already parents and it gets painful emotionally to be around them at times... of course that is the big thing going on in their lives it makes sense that we talk about it it all about pregnancies, babies, their diets, the baby room, one of our pregnant friends (not a close friend) wipped out her breasts the other day to show me her nipple problems. 
kill me now.
there's a baby boom going on in Greece and i want to be a part of it dammit! :) actually i have been dreaming about being a mom a lot for the past year, hmm i wonder why? so has my husband. we get so excited when we talk about it or when we walk past a store with baby stuff. i even tried the baby morph tool and our baby came out blonde with blue eyes. we both have dark hair brown eyes. hahaha actually the first one came out with facial hair because my husband used a photo where he hadn't shaved in a month. that was disturbing. what ever. we keep hearing about people getting pregnant without trying and without planning and instead of being happy for them i get more depressed. don't get me wrong, i am truely happy for our close friends who are expecting and we're excited for them it's the couples who rubbed it in our faces how we weren't ready that get to me and the ones who smoke weed and cigarettes and evertime i see them they have bloodshot eyes and a drink in their hand, they're the ones that get to me. i guess i am jealous. i guess i am mad i screwed up my fallopian tubes years ago and had no idea that they were blocked and twisty shaped until we were already in the process of trying. i guess stress really gets in our way. 
it's what it seems to come down to. :shrug:

thanks for letting me get that out there.
now that all that negative energy is out of my system here's me wishes all of you the best and hopefully soon we will open a new topic possibly called "we made it!" or something cheery where we can share our success stories and give hope to former us girls, if that makes sense.
kisses from Greece!:kiss:


----------



## Tasha16

FF gl i really hope this is it for you. Afm we have kinda had a month of ttc as i just wanted to have a nice relaxed xmas and new year, so we bd when we wanted to and not when it was a certain time of month . It was really nice and to be honest we did it alot lol sorry tmi. I have no idea when i ovulated all i know is that i am due my period anytime between the 11th-15th. I do keep feeling sick on and off and my boobs are mega sore but that probably my body playing tricks on me. I am really hoping this is our month tho as it's my oh birthday on friday so it would be a lovely surprise for him xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Greekgirl we can all sympathise with that hun :hugs:

Tasha really hoping this is it for you :hugs:

I swore to myself that if my period hadn't arrived by today I wouldn't be doing any more full days at work until we knew one way or another (lost sprout due to work stress :( ) Unfortunately there is a sickness bug going round meaning one of my nurses has called in sick so I am going to have to not only put in a full day tomorrow but it is at a really, really busy practice miles away from home where I will be lucky if I even get a lunch break. Not a happy bunny :(


----------



## wannabeprego

purple_hope said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I feel like I know you all so well now, and yet none of you know me. I have to start by apologizing for lurking in the bushes for months on end on this thread (and B&B really). This is my very first post. I hope I do it right!
> 
> I have not posted here because I feel like if I do, it is like I am finally admitting to myself that I have a problem... And obviously I DO have a problem because I have been trying to conceive since June 2010... But I have been really hopeful every month thinking that this is it, so I didn't want to post and join you lovely ladies just to leave minutes later. But here goes: to the new year, new hope, and new friends.
> 
> Just a little about me. I am 27 and DH is 40. We got married in June 2010 and I actually got pregnant on our first try on our honeymoon which was incredible. But when we got back from our trip I MCed at 5w. And since then not even a smidgen of a positive. After 1 year of TTC, my DR referred us to a FS. They did tons and tons of tests on me and my DH. DH's SA results are great. My cycles are regular, hormone levels are all great, got a sonohysterography with the saline solution showing that tubes are clear and uterus is fine. Only thing that they found is my uterus is not a perfect triangle shape, the top has a slight overhang but it's so minimal that they cannot even label it anything, not even a septum. In general, septums are controversial where some specialists believe it increases MCs and possible cause of infertility, while other specialist believe it has no bearing at all. Either way, I was told not to worry about it. Therefore, unexplained infertility. My FS has suggested now that my next step is Clomid with IUI. My DH and I are not sure what to do. We so much want it to happen naturally, but I think there's a difference between being hopeful and delusional (not sure which one I am yet).
> 
> So we all know that depending on our age, we have a different percent chance of conceiving each month. Apparently despite my age, taking into account how long I have been TTC, my FS says that I am now at 0% each month. Whether this is really true or not, I refuse to believe that and therefore have yet to decide to do Clomid and IUI.
> 
> I just want to say that you have no idea how helpful you all have been with your woes, sorrows, joys, and roller coaster of emotions. You have all gotten me through my ups and downs, and I can absolutely relate to all of your emotions. Anyways, enough for now! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> BTW, Feisty Fidget thank you for starting such a wonderful thread (the best one on B&B for sure!) with the most supportive, understanding, and devoted group of ladies. =)

@Purple, Welcome to the group hun...:hugs::hugs: It is so nice to meet you. I am glad that the thread has been a big help to you in your TTC journey. I am happy that you decided to join us. It is a huge help having other ladies to talk to about what you are going through and for the support. 

I also have to agree with Fiesty, that there is no way that your chances of TTC could be 0% unless there was a definate problem that could be verified to support this. Otherwise there is always hope hun....:hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/jarvishellofranciscolucasbriosa.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe I am so sorry about all the insensitive family comments :hugs: I refuse to even discuss it with anyone now as get so annoyed with their input. If I am asked a direct question I will give a minimal answer. Hope you get there soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Purple welcome to the group :wave: I can't believe your FS said 0% chance a month! I could understand it more if you had a specific problem but you are unexplained meaning that it could just suddenly happen! Has your DH had a SA yet?
> 
> Well still no :witch: Hope is starting to twitch and I am having to squash it down with big hob nailed boots! I can handle being amazingly surprised by a positive result but I can't handle having my hopes dashed :wacko:

Thank you for the kind words hun....:hugs: I guess I think it would be nice to have some family support because of needing surgery, and like somehow I would feel better telling people about it, but than they end up saying silly things that just end up pissing me off...:dohh: I usually keep this stuff to myself except for talking to you B&B girls, but it looks like I need to go back to being more private again when it comes to TTC related stuff for me...

I got everything crossed for you, and I am sending you lots of good luck and baby dust that you can get your BFP this cycle!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> FF gl i really hope this is it for you. Afm we have kinda had a month of ttc as i just wanted to have a nice relaxed xmas and new year, so we bd when we wanted to and not when it was a certain time of month . It was really nice and to be honest we did it alot lol sorry tmi. I have no idea when i ovulated all i know is that i am due my period anytime between the 11th-15th. I do keep feeling sick on and off and my boobs are mega sore but that probably my body playing tricks on me. I am really hoping this is our month tho as it's my oh birthday on friday so it would be a lovely surprise for him xx

Those symptoms sound really promising hun!!! :thumbup: I got everything crossed for you and I am wishing you good luck and sending a ton of baby dust your way!!! Come on BFP!!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :af::af:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow good luck FF and Tash hope the witch stays away for you both
Wannabe it is a shame we feel like we have to keep quiet about our struggle with infertility, I have made a conscience effort to not do that anymore, I have already offended one person, but I am passed the stage of caring and they clearly can't be bothered to think about what they are saying. I had one girl who happens to have a baby, she says to me good things happen to good people, so was she implying that I was a bad person for being infertile? So I asked am I bad person or does she think people who get cancer are not nice people, and now she acts all offended like I did something wrong. It is such a shame people don't think a little bit more, I hate the people who assume because you are married and have no children that you don't want any. anyway there is my rant. I hope you start to get your head around this all in good time wannabe, I know it is hard but you have plenty of support here, it might not be the same but at least we understand, I find that really helps me xxx :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks for the well wishes my lovely, unfortunately boobs are no longer very sore so I believe we will soon have the monthly monster in residence!

Tasha still keeping it crossed for you xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Wanting2BMom said:


> AF the :witch: was supposed to show up on friday...and since she didnty I was feeling hopeful....BUT today she decided to rear her ugly head completely!![-(](*,), I am feeling angry and sad and confused and ........empty. I feel stuck. I was crying this morning after AF arrived and I walked out to great my husband and he could tell that something was wrong so he asked....I didnt know what to tell him....That I felt like I was a failure another month and couldnt get pregant.....or that I wasn't able to give him a baby this cycle. I know he would be mad that I am thinking and feeling this way but at this point I just can't khelp it. I knwo that he would be sad because I am sad, but I just couldnt tell him..SO I said nothing was wrong.

Oh hun, i know exactly how you feel and as hard as it is we just need to pick ourselves up and carry on... Positive thinking hun :hugs:

we will all get our BFP very soon im sure, it must be in the plan that we have to try that little bit harder... Big Hugs 

Lucy :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I really have no reason to feel like this but I'm feeling like I'm out ... like I said I have no grounds for feeling this way, I just do! 

I haven't been sleeping right, my boobs are sore and I woke up sweating in the middle of the night last night but I'm just feeling like AF is going to show up!


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome to all the newbies this is by far one of the best threads on here for LTTTC... Thanks FF


----------



## Feisty Fidget

No problem, just sad I didn't think of it sooner!


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you wannabe, mrs howley and ff i do feel like the witch is on her way tho i have had some pinkish cm xx i hope ur all well xx


----------



## Wanting2BMom

I started off the week feeling abit blah...and I cant get out of it. I feel like every month my dh and I ttc and we dont that my heart just breaks. I am tired of the OPK and all of the other tests to the point that I do not care anymore about testing.....I am in a funk and dont know how to get out.:shrug:


----------



## purple_hope

*wannabe* People who have never experienced infertility are horrible at answering, suggesting, and overall responding to the subject. My own mom keeps dismissing it even being a problem and doesn't understand why I would consider doing any kind of treatment. 'IF let's say there is no physical/biological problem Mom, the fact that it is taking this long in itself is a problem!' I try to avoid the subject in general as best I can with others that are not familiar with infertility. I also agree with the other ladies and think you should consider doing both surgeries; it can only help. And I'm sure you'll feel more in control of the situation knowing that you are making decisions that will benefit you in the end. 

*Feisty Fidget* Thank you for the welcome. I agree, it could and will suddenly happen to us all! =) My FS was trying to explain that without Clomid, doing IUI would be no difference to trying naturally for me which is pretty much 0% each month. So Clomid would boost the chances with having more eggies available. My DH has had 2 SAs done, and both were about 80 million and generally good. FS also recommended doing a DNA test on the spermies to see if they was fragmented; haven't gotten the results of that yet. Fingers crossed for you FF this month!

*dodger* I can't imagine what you have been through and are still going through. I think you are so strong. I hope your classes stay enjoyable and take your mind to wonderful places.

*greekgirl* I like the idea of focusing on the positive of succeeding. Success stories of LTTCers is always welcome in my books.

*Tasha* I'm glad you had a wonderful holiday, and it's nice to see you back here. Sometimes a vacation or time off really helps restore the spirit. *fingers crossed for u*

*wanting2bmom* I feel the exact same way. Like a seesaw/teeter-totter; up and down and up all the time. Hopeful and then hopeless. Just know you are not alone. *hugs*

*urchin* Best of luck to you hun, you deserve it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

She's here :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Feisty Fidget said:


> She's here :(

Sorry :(
Stupid Witch.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry you got AF. I'm afraid I'm going to be in the same boat in a day or two. I got a temp dip today so I'm considering myself out already.


----------



## pinkfee

stuckinoki said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> She's here :(
> 
> Sorry :(
> Stupid Witch.Click to expand...

totally agree :(


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Purple i hope u get ur bfp soon, so sorry FF she's horrible x Ash i hope she doesn't come for you xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Feisty Fidget said:


> She's here :(

Bah! Stupid witch! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



ashknowsbest said:


> Sorry you got AF. I'm afraid I'm going to be in the same boat in a day or two. I got a temp dip today so I'm considering myself out already.

I hope not! Your temps are still really high, so I'm hoping this is just a tiny dip and will go back up tomorrow!



Tasha16 said:


> Thanks Purple i hope u get ur bfp soon, so sorry FF she's horrible x Ash i hope she doesn't come for you xx

I'm hoping for good things for you in your tww too! :hugs:

AFM, nothing really to report. hpt's seem to be getting lighter, and blood tests are showing that my levels are slowly heading down to normal, and my bleeding is down to just very light spotting. Hopefully all of this means it's close to the end. We'll see what my bloods come back from yesterdays test at, but I know with a positive hpt this morning that it's not going to be non-pregnancy levels yet.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!!! I hope it goes up too but if not its ok I just have to keep trying!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Wanting2BMom said:


> I started off the week feeling abit blah...and I cant get out of it. I feel like every month my dh and I ttc and we dont that my heart just breaks. I am tired of the OPK and all of the other tests to the point that I do not care anymore about testing.....I am in a funk and dont know how to get out.:shrug:

I am so sorry you are having a ruff time!!! Big Hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: I can understand where you are coming from and it is exhausting going through this TTC rollercoaster every month. I have had to take a break from TTC a few times and tried to focus on other things that made me happy in my life like diet and excersize, and keeping busy with other things I enjoy doing to keep my mind off of TTC, just to keep my sanity!!! Somehow I have also started to get a thicker skin and tuffened up over time just because I couldnt take the pain and heart break of AF arriving every month at the rate I was going, and I had to find a way to better handle all of this. I have had periods where my depression was taking over my life in relation to TTC and not having a baby. Of course I know this is easier said than done, and over the course of my 2 plus years of TTC there have been many highs and lows for sure. Just know that you are not alone in your joourney and that you have us girls to talk to!!! Hang in there hun, we will all get our BFP one day!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> She's here :(

Awwwww, I am so very sorry that the evil :witch: got you....Big Hugs are going out to you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Sorry you got AF. I'm afraid I'm going to be in the same boat in a day or two. I got a temp dip today so I'm considering myself out already.

Awwww, sorry about the temp dip!!! Good luck hun.... I really hope that the :witch: stays away!!! :af: :af: :af: I am keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabepreggo - thanks! I'm obviously not happy about it but if I'm out there's nothing I can do about it except try next month!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well oddly no anger, frustration or tantrums today. I am pleased to say that despite the optimism earlier I am still in a good place right now :)


----------



## Bambi86

Thought I would join this thread and say hello to everyone. 
I'm sally and me and DH have been ttc for just over 3 years. We have just finished our test and waiting for our next appointment to decide on a plan of action. Decided to join this forum because needed to find other people who know what I'm going through and how I feel x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome to the thread, it's awesome and the girls on here are very supportive! Good luck with your next steps!


----------



## urchin

purple_hope said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I feel like I know you all so well now, and yet none of you know me. I have to start by apologizing for lurking in the bushes for months on end on this thread (and B&B really). This is my very first post. I hope I do it right!

 Ay up Purple - glad you've joined in ... but also glad that just reading the ups and downs in here has helped while you were lurking.
I felt exactly the same way about joining ltttc - I put it off for so long because I soooo wanted it not to be true ... but eventually the endless optimistic chatter in ttc started to make me feel worse not better so I came over here :D
and this thread really is the best one in here :thumbup:



MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow good luck FF and Tash hope the witch stays away for you both
> Wannabe it is a shame we feel like we have to keep quiet about our struggle with infertility, I have made a conscience effort to not do that anymore, I have already offended one person, but I am passed the stage of caring and they clearly can't be bothered to think about what they are saying. I had one girl who happens to have a baby, she says to me good things happen to good people, so was she implying that I was a bad person for being infertile? So I asked am I bad person or does she think people who get cancer are not nice people, and now she acts all offended like I did something wrong. It is such a shame people don't think a little bit more, I hate the people who assume because you are married and have no children that you don't want any. anyway there is my rant. I hope you start to get your head around this all in good time wannabe, I know it is hard but you have plenty of support here, it might not be the same but at least we understand, I find that really helps me xxx :hugs:

right there with you Mrs H! saying that the good get what they deserve kinda implies the inverse - and really, when you consider some of the awful people who are blessed with children, I really can't see that I am worse than Baby P's mother, or that foul couple who raped and battered their tiny baby



Feisty Fidget said:


> She's here :(

bollux



ashknowsbest said:


> Sorry you got AF. I'm afraid I'm going to be in the same boat in a day or two. I got a temp dip today so I'm considering myself out already.

also bollux



Bambi86 said:


> Thought I would join this thread and say hello to everyone.
> I'm sally and me and DH have been ttc for just over 3 years. We have just finished our test and waiting for our next appointment to decide on a plan of action. Decided to join this forum because needed to find other people who know what I'm going through and how I feel x

Hey Bambi - welcome welcome! and please dive straight in - we are the friendliest club that no one wants to be in!

AFM there's been a slight delay (natch!) Had a phone call from the clinic to say egg collection has been pushed back to Monday (donor wasnt quite as far along as they'd hoped) so transfer is now scheduled for Wednesday


----------



## wannabeprego

Bambi86 said:


> Thought I would join this thread and say hello to everyone.
> I'm sally and me and DH have been ttc for just over 3 years. We have just finished our test and waiting for our next appointment to decide on a plan of action. Decided to join this forum because needed to find other people who know what I'm going through and how I feel x

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Group-1.gif


----------



## jeoestreich

I am super behind on this thread. I took a break the last few months over the holiday season because I am normally super stressed out. So I am going back to the FS on Jan 31. Also, I have no clue where I am in my cycle right now. But I have been super bloated, super emotional, major mood swings, bigger boobs and no sex drive. I took a test yesterday and it was negative. Boo! I am going to my normal doctor on Friday for a phyiscal so I am thinking about convincing her of doing a blood test for me and to check my progestrone levels to see if I have O'ed or not. 

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls ... this might be TMI but how should my CM be right before my period ?


----------



## jeoestreich

I always get watery before my period.


----------



## wannabeprego

@jeo, welcome back !!!! :flower: Sorry about the BFN!!! :hugs:

@Ash, my CM is similar to Jeo's and is watery with white in it, kind of like milky/powdery white mixed with clear fluid and I see it in the toilet when I go to the bathroom...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks guys! 

Wannabepreggo - I'm experiencing exactly what you described so I'm expecting to get AF either tomorrow or the day after ... I guess there will be no fun for OH and I in the bed over our vacation! What a bummer!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bambi86 said:


> Thought I would join this thread and say hello to everyone.
> I'm sally and me and DH have been ttc for just over 3 years. We have just finished our test and waiting for our next appointment to decide on a plan of action. Decided to join this forum because needed to find other people who know what I'm going through and how I feel x

Welcome Sally! What test did you do?



urchin said:


> AFM there's been a slight delay (natch!) Had a phone call from the clinic to say egg collection has been pushed back to Monday (donor wasnt quite as far along as they'd hoped) so transfer is now scheduled for Wednesday

Sorry for the delay, but I'm thrilled it's not cancelled or anything! I can't wait to hear/see how everything goes!!!


----------



## fisher640

I sure hope not Ash!
Why does AF always insist on tagging along on vacations! Newsflash: YOU'RE NOT INVITED!!!!
Mine tends to be lotiony looking with small white bits like others have mentioned.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - you made me smile with the "news flash you're not invited" so true!!! If it's not my month then I'll just have to keep trying :)


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck Ash i will keep my fx for you, hello to everybody i hope u are all well xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

well ladies, I had another rise in temp this morning, it was little but still a rise! I'm supposed to be testing tomorrow but OH and I are leaving for a vacation in vermont tomorrow morning and I have a lot to do around the house before we leave tomorrow so if I get to the store to get a test I'll be testing tomorrow and if not then I'll probably test after our vacation, which is the 17th!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am worried about my poor dog Oreo's back paw, she has been limping since yesterday afternoon since after we got done playing fetch outside. I can see that her back feet are cracked and bleeding from the cold of the winter. This has happened to her before but she didnt limp like she is now. We played fetch out in the yard the last 2 days in a row and I think it got her back paws raw from running al over the yard. I think if she doesnt get better over the weekend than on Monday I will be calling the vet and taking her in. I feel bad for her and I hate seeing her in pain. since i dont have kids yet she is like my baby and is kind of spoiled.:blush: I am hoping it will heal up on its own like it did last time this happened. I dont think it is that bad though because sometimes she limps and other times she walks normal. When I let her out to go to the bathroom this morning, she took off running like a bat out of hell after a squirrel and completely forgot about her foot and of course irritated it again to make it bleed, but the fact that she walks on it normal from time to time makes me think she will be alright if i just give it a few days. 


On another note I am excited and i just ordered the Zumba Exhilarate DVD Experience and I cant wait to get it in the mail. I have read really great reviews and I have a few friends that have the DVD set and just love doing it!! I figure it gives me a work out to do in the house on those cold winter days when I cant get outside to do my speed walking.

Here is a link to the set I bought... They are a bit pricey but you are getting alot of work out DVD's for the money and a variety of work outs. 

https://www.zumba.com/shop/product/zumba-exhilarate-dvd-experience/


I am trying to stick to a diet and weight loss routine again and I figure since I love dancing that maybe I can do the zumba work out and it will be fun and wont feel like a work out!! Hopefully I can trick myself into working out by having fun for a change!!:thumbup:

Well it is almost Friday, and I hope that all of you girls have a wonderful weekend and enjoy yourselves!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/31772la6h4ounhb.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

My CM can be either watery, thick or lotiony before the :witch: This is why I quit using it as an indicator for anything :haha:

Urchin so sorry it has been delayed a bit my sweet but it is still going ahead and that is the main thing :dance:

Wannabe my Mother's dog often has an irritated paw and we put a little baby sock on it and keep it in place with some micropore tape, this could prevent dirt getting in and possibly making it worse? I am shamed to say that I have that exact same Zumba set that I stole from my Mum and it has been out of the box once :blush: I didn't enjoy doing it alone and found the steps to difficult to comprehend without an instructor :blush:


----------



## gilmore85

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind my joining you. Brief history of my story I'm 26 and my OH is 25 been trying for nearly 2 years now and not once had even the faintest hint of bfp. We are waiting to see what happens this cycle then we will be making the appointments with the doctor.

Thanks for the link Feisty xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome and good luck this cycle!


----------



## Razcox

hey ladies, sorry been a bit AWOL over christmas but been busy with my dogs and looking after the puppies! 

Hope everyone is doing well and will be a better post rather then a lurker from now on.

Urchin - Sorry its been delayed but it gives the eggs a little longer to ripen!

Gilmore - Welcome to the group! x

Wannabe - Poor woofer sounds like they are having a bit of trouble with that paw then. When ours get anything like this i keep it nice and clean with some antiseptic wipes and rub in a little first aid cream for cuts and things. I also use paw wax which helps to keep paws from drying out xx

I love Zumba but havent been for ages, will have to get back in the saddle soon. i also have it on the PS3 with the move but not used it. Will have to give it a go i think.

Ash - Good luck with testing will be keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks raz!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Amy :hugs: Welcome to the group my sweet xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

gilmore85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you dont mind my joining you. Brief history of my story I'm 26 and my OH is 25 been trying for nearly 2 years now and not once had even the faintest hint of bfp. We are waiting to see what happens this cycle then we will be making the appointments with the doctor.
> 
> Thanks for the link Feisty xx

welcome to the group, and good luck to you!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcometothegroup4.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

ashknowsbest said:


> well ladies, I had another rise in temp this morning, it was little but still a rise! I'm supposed to be testing tomorrow but OH and I are leaving for a vacation in vermont tomorrow morning and I have a lot to do around the house before we leave tomorrow so if I get to the store to get a test I'll be testing tomorrow and if not then I'll probably test after our vacation, which is the 17th!

I think your chart is looking good and I don't think you are out at all! I can't wait until you test! :)



gilmore85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you dont mind my joining you. Brief history of my story I'm 26 and my OH is 25 been trying for nearly 2 years now and not once had even the faintest hint of bfp. We are waiting to see what happens this cycle then we will be making the appointments with the doctor.
> 
> Thanks for the link Feisty xx

*hugs* Welcome to the thread, but so sorry you have to be here. I hope this is the cycle for you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> My CM can be either watery, thick or lotiony before the :witch: This is why I quit using it as an indicator for anything :haha:
> 
> Urchin so sorry it has been delayed a bit my sweet but it is still going ahead and that is the main thing :dance:
> 
> Wannabe my Mother's dog often has an irritated paw and we put a little baby sock on it and keep it in place with some micropore tape, this could prevent dirt getting in and possibly making it worse? I am shamed to say that I have that exact same Zumba set that I stole from my Mum and it has been out of the box once :blush: I didn't enjoy doing it alone and found the steps to difficult to comprehend without an instructor :blush:

Thanks for the tips on treating my dog's paw!!:hugs: Right now I have cleaned it and put some vaseline on it to try to help with the chapping and cracking, and it seems like my dog is walking on a little better now so hopefully in a few days she will be back to her old self again. I think that I am going to try the baby sock thing. I have booties for her but I just realized that she is to big for them now and she hates them as well because when they did fit her before when she would walk with them on she would act like she had cement bricks on her feet and couldnt move.... LOL...:haha:

Hopefully I will be able to pick up the Zumba moves. Did you start out with the instructional and beginner videos so you could learn the moves first? The other day I did this work out video called Samba Reggae and it was the first time I did it, and I was a hot mess trying to get all of the moves and I also realized how out of shape I am as well. It kicked my butt!! But, I do know that if I was to do the work out video enough I would eventually be able to get good at it... I am going to try to get my DH to do the Zumba with me so maybe that would make it more fun than doing it by my lonesome!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> hey ladies, sorry been a bit AWOL over christmas but been busy with my dogs and looking after the puppies!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and will be a better post rather then a lurker from now on.
> 
> Urchin - Sorry its been delayed but it gives the eggs a little longer to ripen!
> 
> Gilmore - Welcome to the group! x
> 
> Wannabe - Poor woofer sounds like they are having a bit of trouble with that paw then. When ours get anything like this i keep it nice and clean with some antiseptic wipes and rub in a little first aid cream for cuts and things. I also use paw wax which helps to keep paws from drying out xx
> 
> I love Zumba but havent been for ages, will have to get back in the saddle soon. i also have it on the PS3 with the move but not used it. Will have to give it a go i think.
> 
> Ash - Good luck with testing will be keeping fingers crossed for you x

Thanks for the tips on treating my dog's paws. :hugs: I have a few friends that have the Zumba work out for the Wii system and they like it alot. Good luck with getting back into your work outs again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I've noticed that I'm peeing a lot more today! Ah! Maybe I'm preggo! Oh and I've had this weird cramp/pulling in my uterus today!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Ah I've noticed that I'm peeing a lot more today! Ah! Maybe I'm preggo! Oh and I've had this weird cramp/pulling in my uterus today!

:dust: :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-betty-boop-gl.gif


----------



## fisher640

I vote don't test til you're back from vacation. That way you can be somewhat optimistic rather than mopey while you're away. --cause I know that's how I'd be. Ivan remain mildly optimistic as long as I'm completely in the dark.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yea I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to do ... I may test while I'm on vacation maybe the last day since I'll be busy the rest of the time anyways but I'm just going to wait it out ... I mean if I am, good and if not then that's lame but I should give the hormones time to build up in my system that way I don't get a false BFN .... 

I'm getting pretty excited though, Oh and if my period doesn't come by the end of my vacation then something is definitely going on!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, I am soooo fed up... I had my fertility appointment today and the past 2 appointments i was advised my OH SA was normal... now after today i have only just been informed that his mobility is slightly low!!! im so angry and to top it off the hospital has 'mis placed' my notes!!! so were going of a letter not the actual results that i gave them last time.. his mobilty is 2% and they say it should be over 4% im so down as i want to know why the past two appointments they did not even mention after seeing and looking at the results and where the hell have my notes gone :-(

They have said our best option is IVF which i am a little scared and sad about, i did ask if there was any think OH could take to help and they said no, the best option is IVF then they said they have discharged me and ref for IVF - They have to send the form with all the information (thats if they can find) they said if they dont send with info it will come back so i asked if OH needed to do another SA they seemed to be like no they should find your notes some where ........... Arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it just makes me so mad how 'care free' they are this is my life my world my only hope, so sorry for the rant im just mad how they missed this and can we still get BFP with this ?? 

Thanks every one...

Lucy xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, I am so sorry that the DR's office didnt give you these results sooner and that they misplaced your information like that!!! That is very unprofessional on their part. I am sorry about your DH's low motility problem as well. Big hugs going out to you hun!!! :hugs: :hugs:

I do think that motility can be improved if your DH takes vitamins. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed and has a low sperm count and low motility. Out first SA he had less than 5 million sperm and only 36% motility, but I got him on GNC fertility vitamins and for his second SA his numbers improved. He went up to 6.5 million sperm and 65% motility, so it is possible to improve motility with the help of vitamins in many cases. I know this wasn't a huge jump but it was a big enough improvement with his numbers for us to get approval for IUI instead of having to turn to IVF first. For IUI our fertility DR wanted a minimum of 5 million sperm but preferred at least 10 million but she is going to let us do IUI once I get the surgery I need. I am not sure what the minimum motility requirement is though to be able to do IUI. 

Here is a link to the GNC vitamins which I really think are awesome, it is the Fertility Blend for Men ones ...

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776

Another one that is good and that i used before was the Fertilaid vitamins...

Here is a link to those...

https://www.fertilaid.com/male-fertility.asp


Good luck and best wishes to you hun.. I hope you can get your BFP soon. :dust: :dust:


----------



## lucylou7

wannabeprego said:


> @lucy, I am so sorry that the DR's office didnt give you these results sooner and that they misplaced your information like that!!! That is very unprofessional on their part. I am sorry about your DH's low motility problem as well. Big hugs going out to you hun!!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I do think that motility can be improved if your DH takes vitamins. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed and has a low sperm count and low motility. Out first SA he had less than 5 million sperm and only 36% motility, but I got him on GNC fertility vitamins and for his second SA his numbers improved. He went up to 6.5 million sperm and 65% motility, so it is possible to improve motility with the help of vitamins in many cases. I know this wasn't a huge jump but it was a big enough improvement with his numbers for us to get approval for IUI instead of having to turn to IVF first. For IUI our fertility DR wanted a minimu of 5 million sperm but preferred at least 10 million but she is going to let us do IUI once I get the surgery I need. I am not sure what the minimum motility requirement is for motiliity though to be able to do IUI.
> 
> Here is a link to the GNC vitamins which I really think are awesome, it is the Fertility Blend for Men ones ...
> 
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776
> 
> Another one that is good and that i used before was the Fertilaid vitamins...
> 
> Here is a link to those...
> 
> https://www.fertilaid.com/male-fertility.asp
> 
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to you hun.. I hope you can get your BFP soon. :dust: :dust:

Thankyou so much i will have a look at these right away!! Im glad that there can be some improvement im going to double check with our doctors and get a copy of his results because if im honest as they didnt have the information infront of them they may have got it wrong... i will look at these now and purchase... at least we all have each other and us girls know whats going on hey ha ha :hugs: thankyou xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, Your Welcome hun... :flower:I just wanted to add that I had my DH taking a higher dose than the normal 2 pills, I had him taking 3 a day like a month before his second SA, so i would suggest if you decide to try the vitamins have him take them at a higher dose, like 3 or 4 pills a day and do it a few months before you do another SA,the higher dose gives faster improvement I think... good luck to you....:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucylou - I can sympathize with you about how annoying it is when people seem to lie ... or don't think numbers count! I've been dealing with this at my RE's office since I started going there. A couple months ago I got my progesterone checked and they said it was fine ... well I was reading online about what a good progesterone number was and I found out good was between like 9 and 12 or something like that and so I called them back and asked them what the exact number was and they said 6.2!! I'm like omg, you guys are liars, that's not even good at all! And so the other day when I went in for my prolactin blood test .. (I have a prolactinoma and have been on medication, and thankgod it's good now!) I asked them if I could have a copy of all of my bloodwork up to date and they said yes but it would take up to a week and they would call me when they were ready to be picked up ... well that was last Tuesday so it's been over a week and I called them today, they said they were sent out on the 5th so it's been 7 days ... and it's still not here! So I called them back and told them that I want them to make another copy, overnight and that I will pick it up ... 

It made me really mad because I've been wanting the copy for my records for a week now and then they told me when I requested them that I would be picking them up but then they sent them out and I have yet to see them ... 

It's really frustrating and I know it's probably frustrating for them as well ... because they have all of these manic women who want babies so bad they freak out but they need to understand that knowing exact numbers and what not is important to the patient as well! 

Oh and I got my progesterone rechecked in the middle of my treatment for my prolactinoma and it was 9 so i was doing a lot better! Prolactin suppresses progesterone so I'm assuming now that my prolactin is better my progesterone is probably better too! 

YAY! 

But lucylou, I totally understand your frustration!


----------



## lucylou7

wannabeprego said:


> @lucy, Your Welcome hun... :flower:I just wanted to add that I had my DH taking a higher dose than the normal 2 pills, I had him taking 3 a day like a month before his second SA, so i would suggest if you decide to try the vitamins have him take them at a higher dose, like 3 or 4 pills a day and do it a few months before you do another SA,the higher dose gives faster improvement I think... good luck to you....:hugs:

Thanks again wannabe!! I have just emailed to see if they will post to the UK as it seems cheaper to buy and pay for postage than how much it is here.... 

I hope it works... you have given me some more hope huni thankyou xx:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

ashknowsbest said:


> lucylou - I can sympathize with you about how annoying it is when people seem to lie ... or don't think numbers count! I've been dealing with this at my RE's office since I started going there. A couple months ago I got my progesterone checked and they said it was fine ... well I was reading online about what a good progesterone number was and I found out good was between like 9 and 12 or something like that and so I called them back and asked them what the exact number was and they said 6.2!! I'm like omg, you guys are liars, that's not even good at all! And so the other day when I went in for my prolactin blood test .. (I have a prolactinoma and have been on medication, and thankgod it's good now!) I asked them if I could have a copy of all of my bloodwork up to date and they said yes but it would take up to a week and they would call me when they were ready to be picked up ... well that was last Tuesday so it's been over a week and I called them today, they said they were sent out on the 5th so it's been 7 days ... and it's still not here! So I called them back and told them that I want them to make another copy, overnight and that I will pick it up ...
> 
> It made me really mad because I've been wanting the copy for my records for a week now and then they told me when I requested them that I would be picking them up but then they sent them out and I have yet to see them ...
> 
> It's really frustrating and I know it's probably frustrating for them as well ... because they have all of these manic women who want babies so bad they freak out but they need to understand that knowing exact numbers and what not is important to the patient as well!
> 
> Oh and I got my progesterone rechecked in the middle of my treatment for my prolactinoma and it was 9 so i was doing a lot better! Prolactin suppresses progesterone so I'm assuming now that my prolactin is better my progesterone is probably better too!
> 
> 
> YAY!
> 
> But lucylou, I totally understand your frustration!

Thanks Ash... Its nice to be able to come on here and people do understand... Hope the witch stays away for you hun, and you get your BFP x:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bunches! I hope she stays away too! It's been long enough and I'm ready for my BFP!


----------



## purple_hope

pinkfee said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> She's here :(
> 
> Sorry :(
> Stupid Witch.Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree :(Click to expand...

FF So sorry the stupid witch arrived. I think I finally understand why you all call it a witch. I was definitely going to use a "b" instead, which I think is much more appropriate.


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @lucy, Your Welcome hun... :flower:I just wanted to add that I had my DH taking a higher dose than the normal 2 pills, I had him taking 3 a day like a month before his second SA, so i would suggest if you decide to try the vitamins have him take them at a higher dose, like 3 or 4 pills a day and do it a few months before you do another SA,the higher dose gives faster improvement I think... good luck to you....:hugs:
> 
> Thanks again wannabe!! I have just emailed to see if they will post to the UK as it seems cheaper to buy and pay for postage than how much it is here....
> 
> I hope it works... you have given me some more hope huni thankyou xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Your welcome!!! :flower: I am in the united states, But I have heard from the UK girls that Wellman conception vitamins are really good... at least I think that is what they are called in case you cant get the vitamins I suggested since you are in the UK... :thumbup:


----------



## purple_hope

*Urchin* I'm sorry to hear about the delay. But I'm with Raz on that ripen eggies are worth the wait.

*jeo* Welcome back. GL at the DR's.

*Ash*, my CM before my AF is all over the place so not a reliable indicator for me. Your chart looks promising. GL to you this month and hope you have a wonderful vacation. I say test after you get back, this way you enjoy your vaca no matter what.

*wannabe* I hope your doggy Oreo gets better. All the doggy advice sounds great, and I'm sure it will work. I know nothing about doggies =(. But I definitely want one, despite my stupid allergies to them.

*lucy* Sorry to hear you are frustrated with your DR's office. But wannabe's suggestion sounds excellent! I hope the vitamins work for your DH.

Welcome to the newbies *Bambi86*, *gilmore85*. Hope your stay is short and sweet.

AFM, nothing interesting at all. On CD 8 and waiting to O.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! And I think that's what I'm going to do ... I just hope she doesn't show up in the middle of my vacation!


----------



## purple_hope

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks! And I think that's what I'm going to do ... I just hope she doesn't show up in the middle of my vacation!

She won't if she knows what's good for her! :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha yeah I'll try threats and maybe that'll work!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So after perhaps 3 months of not charting I finally remembered to take my temperate and now Fertility Friend is down so I can't update :(

Feeling rather stressed today :wacko: Have a lot of caring for my Nan ahead of me late today and first thing tomorrow morning which means no lay in Saturday and hardly any Friday night to enjoy :( I am one Grumpy mare today!


----------



## Skoer1360

Oh dear, I've been gone a while it seems!

:hugs: to those the :witch: got, GL to those waiting, and fx'd to those who have upcoming tests/labs/cycles to do :)

SA was done and the numbers aren't great, but I keep trying to rationalize it: It's the holidays so it's stressful anyway, he's been working like 55-60/week which is stressful, the SA was put back 2 weeks so _that_ was stressful, his job is transitioning (the company got bought out) so _that_ is stressful too! Not to mention just the whole ttc business anyway :nope: So I'm hoping that his results being not great are just an extension of the stress that's been happening and not an actual problem...

I still have to call the insurance company :dohh: I'm just afraid I'm going to call and they will still say 0% (though yes, yes I know that it just puts me back in the same position, but it's nice to hope). Though I talked to my mom (_finally_) that we are ttc and actually ltttc/having for realsie issues with it and she was quite a bit, scratch that, LOT more understanding than I would have assumed she would be :wacko: but it is nice to talk to her and I also found out she had secondary infertility (took 2 years to conceive my sister which is one reason we are so far apart in ages: I'm 23, she's 15 next month). I am quite relieved that I told her though, it's nice chatting on here and such (you ladies are SUPER supportive) but it's something different actually talking in person with someone. Annnnd she said to call _her_ insurance company because I might be covered under hers since I'm on it (or double covered if both cover it).

As of right now though, DH and I have (semi) decided that I will finish my two rounds of Clomid left (I mean, I have the rx, might as well use it lol) and then we will move onto ntnp until a later to be determined date when we can get the HSG done and also do a retest on his SA.

I honestly never thought I would be at this point; contemplating expensive procedures, getting ready to duke it out with the insurance companies, buying books on coping with infertility, telling your parents (in a very melodramatic way) they may never have biological grandchildren from us. This time last year I was so hopeful, I knew it would happen soon and I was actually scared I was going to be pregnant on my honeymoon, Oh how wrong I was.. This month marks 1 year/17 cycles... sighhhhhh..


Sorry for such a depressing post it's just everything decided to happen all within the last month and it's all a bit overwhelming :sad1:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Skoer :hugs: Don't apologise for the post hun! LTTTC is so depressing, but I am glad that your Mum is being supportive :flower:

Apologies for my moody mare post earlier - I am not a morning person and not getting a lay in this week is making me really crabby :haha: This morning was actually quite productive :) for some reason I seem to be more creative and have more ideas when I can't actually act on them :lol: So having to be in surgery all morning meant that my mind was allowed to wander and I managed to mentally design some new jewellery pieces :) I am also setting myself the 7 day, 7 new jewellery pieces which will be fun and keep me super busy until just before Ovulation when baby dancing kicks in!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well temp is still up!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Ash!


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck Ash fx !

Danielle sounds like you have everything well planned out


----------



## Razcox

Skoer - Hugs hun its not easy LTTTC, we all think its going to be so easy when it starts. we have been TTC for over 3 years now and sometimes it all gets me down too xx

FF - Glad you have had a productive morning!

Ash - Good luck and hope that temp stays good and high for you x

AFM - :witch: is going at last so fingers crossed for a good cycle with lots of BDing. It was very heavy so hoping it was having a good clean out and i am all ready for a BFP soon. 

Also got a letter from the FS in brum to my PCT about my funding, they now have the facts and figures they need so really hope this means we will find out about our IVF with PDG funding soon. Been waiting since bloody July - dont you love the NHS!


----------



## urchin

Gosh look - everyone's dropped in to say helloooooo :D
Nice to see you all 

Jeo - lovely to see you me duck xxx

Wannabe - I hope Oreo makes a speedy recovery, it's such a worry when they're hurt isn't it xxx

Gillmore - of course we don't mind - you're very welcome to join us, the more the merrier xx

Raz! long time no see! puppies! how fantastic is that - we need pictures, that's what we need *nods emphatically*

lucylou - that sounds like a complete farce....IVF is definitely scary, and I know for me I was very sad when I learned that it just wasn't going to happen naturally for us. Then even sadder to find that my eggs were hard boiled and so it would need to be donor eggs or bust. But the thing is, once you've got your head round it, it's just what you have to do to get to the thing that you want so much.
But, it might be worth you looking into other options (possibly napro technology) to see if you can get his results improved, before you go down the IVF route :hugs:

Skoer - another old face dropping in :hugs: very glad I logged in 
sorry about the sperm results ... you're right, all of that stress can defo affect the troops, so maybe concentrate on building him up before testing again?


AFM I got the call from the clinic to say that egg collection is going ahead on Monday. So Mr Urch is to go up in the morning to do his bit for the team, then transfer will be wednesday (or very possibly thursday depending on how things go)
My last injection will be sunday, with joyous pessaries starting monday morning ... oh, and the horrid progynova continue at the current level (12mg per day) until 2 weeks after transfer - meh!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies! Happy Weekend!

I just wanted to share the happy news with you all [Nobody else I know is awake right now]

We're adopting an Italian Greyhound Puppy this afternoon! My stomach has butterflies and my heart keeps skipping :D [This must be what it feels like to get a positive pregnancy test! lol]

Her name is Rogue and she is 5.5 months old.

https://i40.tinypic.com/311s0pk.jpg

We currently have a 1.5 year old Italian Greyhound and 4 year old Dachshund :)
I can't wait!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Skoer, I am so sorry you are feeling down and having such a ruff time. Us girls are here for you if you need someone to talk to!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

@Ash, That is so exciting that your temp is still up!! I got everything crossed for you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

@Stucki!!! That is so great that you got a new puppy!!! He is such a cutie pie!! I just love dogs!!!:winkwink: i have been thinking about getting a buddy for my dog Oreo but I havent made up my mind yet. 

Speaking of Dogs, my dog is feeling much better today and is walking normal on her back paws again. Yesterday we were putting baby socks on her back paws when she would go outside to go potty, and to hold up the socks we put my stretchy hair ties around the tops, and me and DH were cracking up laughing at how funny she looked and was walking with those socks on.. LOL... But I am relived she is back to her old self today again!!! I think cleaning her back paws and putting on the vaseline helped alot!!

I just got done baking cupcakes for me and DH and they cam out super yummy!! They are vanilla cake with lemon frosting and sprinkles. Not exactly diet friendly but i made them with egg beaters and margarine instead of real butter, and low fat milk, and they still came out yummy and moist. I can tell that Dh likes them since he ate 3 already... :haha: :blush:

Here is a picture of my cupcakes...




I found this super easy recipe online if anyone wants to try it out, I made it the same way the website said except i used the healthier ingredients that I mentioned above and it came out nice and moist!! It was still delicous!!:thumbup: Just make sure you whip the butter and eggs together very good at first, I recommend melting the butter a little bit to soften it up and make it easier to mix....:winkwink: I ended up making two batches of the mix so I could have more cup cakes since one batch didnt make that many. 

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/simple-white-cake/detail.aspx

Tomorrow DH and me are going to go check out the Science museum. We havent ever been to this one before so I am looking forward to it. I always find these kinds of museums to be alot of fun....


----------



## urchin

stucki - that puppy is gorgeous ... we have 2 whippets (so a bit bigger than IG's, but a similar kinda houndie - a LOT more chilled though :D ) and one big hairy lurcher 



here they all are, winning prizes in the summer

Left to right we have:
Digit: my boy - he's about 8 now
Stig: Mr Urch's puppy - he's just a year
Flynn: AKA The Big Hairy 'Hing! he's Mr Urch's too, 7 years old and looking very grey in the face

I wouldn't be without the dogs - life would just be too plain without them


----------



## MrsHowley81

Loving the dogs..... Urch especially Loving the name Flynn (my maiden name) and middle name for (if we ever have) a boy. We have Ruby who is a Yellow Lab who is my baby and she is very spoilt :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-28 13.37.59.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## urchin

Hurrah for Ruby!
We need more dog pics (or cat pics, rabbit pics, lizard pics!)
Where is Oreo????

I declare it officially LLTTC#1 Show Us Your Pets Week


----------



## Skoer1360

I have no dogs, but I have cats! :haha:

Our first cat Napoleon (Named after Napoleon Dynamite :wacko: my husband is weird), we've had him for 3 years now and he's about 4


Rollie on the left, Ferdinand on the right- brothers (adopted Mama who now lives with the In-law's) this pic was taken when they were 4 months old, they're now 2 1/2 and weigh 19lbs and 15lbs respectively :)


them's mah babies :cloud9:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gorgeous, gorgeous pets!

This is my little Princess (Ironically nicknamed so as the breeder assigned her Kennel club name as Princess Posie Pearl :wacko:)

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/313894_2145759557048_1038048329_2488317_2178718_n.jpg

My little Boo Bear also started her first season today so she is officially no-longer my little baby :( but on a brighter note in 18 months we hope to have a house full of chi's!

Wannabe I love allrecipes! x

PS yes we are crazy dog people that had a professional photo shoot done for my little furbaby ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Aww, you girls have such cute dogs and very cut cats too!!! 

Here is my spoiled boston terrier Oreo.. in her winter jacket, christmas sweater, halloween bumble bee costume and stretched out on her back...LOL..And if you can see it in the pictures she does have one brown eye and one blue eye which she got from her mother, we got to meet her parents when she was a puppy,we bought her as a puppy from this cute elderly farm couple. 
She has like no hair on her belly and it is pink with black spots... LOL.. she is so sweet and a very well behaved dog!!!:winkwink:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08059.jpg


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08057.jpg


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07436.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC01560.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/253950_10150208559333996_651983995_6959543_538027_n.jpg


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ha Ha we have such beautiful pets in this group :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ruby on the first day we got her which was hubby's 30th b'day and also My dog and Bella who is my mother-in-laws dog going for a joy ride :)
anyone else got silly pet pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-01 10.16.37.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 8









rubes.JPG
File size: 126.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I took a test and it was bfn. I'm a little sad of course but im still going to enjoy my vacation!!! Now that I know I can go in the hot tub :). On to February.


----------



## fisher640

Excellent idea Urch!
We actually do have lizards! DH is allergic to everything under the sun. Unfortunately I'm working this weekend an my iPhone doesn't let me post pictures so I'll need to post pet photos Monday when I'm off next. 

Ttc wise I'm in an apparently long and confusing cycle. I'm roughly CD 30 right now but because of vacation& mixed signals plus a lack of BBT I'm not positive but might be 9dpo. Bizarre.


----------



## stuckinoki

Awesome pups and kitties!

We actually ended up not adopting her yesterday. She was cute and friendly and well behaved but unfortunately, something just didn't click between us.

DH was kinda bummed because he wanted another pup but we're just going to wait until we get home and adopt a pair of retired racing greyhounds :) 

There's a rescue about 2 hours from our next duty station [and after this, we won't ever have to worry about overseas stations ever ever again!] So we'll be adopting. I had a retired greyhound years ago and he was the sweetest, most loving pup I've ever met.

Here are some photo's of him [he's over the rainbow bridge now] 
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g16/nmggrant/gaurdinpearls.jpg

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g16/nmggrant/Gaurdnapping.jpg


https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g16/nmggrant/Gaurdonball.jpg


https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g16/nmggrant/stuffies1.jpg
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g16/nmggrant/gaurdsheadshot.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am in love with your Boston terrier! Adorable!

We do indeed have some very cute pets :)

Ash I'm sorry my sweet :hugs: Drink lots and live in the hot tub on your vacation :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Loving all the pet pictures they are just all so CUTE!

We have our two Northern Inuits which we have had from pups, they are shown and we breed them after going through all the health testing. We also have a recuse Lurcher called Cassie who came from the dogs trust. None doggy wise we also have 4 rats who just make the best pets.

So here is pictures of my lot:

Cassie otherwise know as Lady Cassington Woof

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/44787_147030091985470_100000354396064_318017_5922526_n.jpg

This sort of look is why we call her lady woof

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29998_118610994827380_100000354396064_191974_1327070_n.jpg

Elena or Ela for short also sometimes Ela Bella

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310460_270222359666242_100000354396064_940026_2091934075_n.jpg

Raina or princess Raina

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301967_270222396332905_100000354396064_940029_1515856529_n.jpg

And finally the babies for cuteness overload!

Lukoi Raina's Resolution

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407426_332044503484027_100000354396064_1143756_109069493_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374700_331104380244706_100000354396064_1141256_1893817594_n.jpg

Lukoi Countdown To Midnight

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/409531_333593666662444_100000354396064_1147720_1580736483_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/397346_333593273329150_100000354396064_1147707_868954236_n.jpg

And because its cute - I bite your nose!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/389372_333593416662469_100000354396064_1147713_1978137296_n.jpg

Stucki - Sorry it didnt work out with the pup but i do love greys x

Urchin - Good luck with the transfer this week will be keeping my fingers crossed.

Ash - Sorry about the BFN but enjoy your time away and the hot tub!

AFM - Keep forgetting to POAS for my CBFM and to take my temp :dohh: been such a while since i had to do it i cant seem to bet myself back into the routine. Oh well will try to remember for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Stuck your greyhound is lush, loving the pearl necklace :)
Raz those puppies are so blimming cute, makes me uncontrollably broody, but I know we simply haven't the time for another pup right now with the IVF looming, but I so would get another one :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got a temp dip this morning so AF should be here soon.


----------



## urchin

Sorry you're out Ash - but at least you know in time to really make the most of your holiday xxx

also sorry the pup didn't work out for you stucki - but best to get the right dog for you...greys are gorgeous hounds, I've had them in the past - one lovely ex-racer called Audrey who really was such a dear

wannabe - your Boston is gorgeous <3 <3

and Husky pups! I am really loving this pets show and tell :D

Ok, let's see what else I can share with you..... hmmmm what about the ferrets?



Here's Furtle, my ferret 



Then there's Thorn and Quattro
Thorn is the European Polecat on the left and Quattro is the Polecat-market Ferret on the right

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/snork-lotl.jpg

And lastly, here's Snork - the axolotl


----------



## wannabeprego

Everyones pets are so adorable!!!! :flower:

@Ash, i am so sorry about the BFN and the temp drop, Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you can still enjoy your vacation and that you have a good time!!

@Razcox, OMG your dogs are beautiful and those puppies are just toooo cute!!!! 

@Urchin, I love your ferrets.. I used to have a white one like yours with brown eyes named Ferdinand, and I would call him Ferdy for short, and I just loved him, he was so sweet and cute!! I love the little happy sounds they make and how they are playful like a cat!! Too cute!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Ash - Sorry it looks like you're out hun :hugs:

Urchin - Awww ferrets! I used to have an a few ferrets, an albino called Tikki, polecat called ink and another albino jill called Pen (because Pen and Ink stink!)

To carry on the show and tell here are the rats then

Noodle and Skye (Russian Dove and Russian Blue)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311336_10150341283889527_657589526_8036677_570900779_n.jpg

Pip (Russian Silver Agouti)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313727_10150341282969527_657589526_8036670_397440359_n.jpg

Cookie (Buff)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308394_10150341284449527_657589526_8036690_715929200_n.jpg

Some sweetcorn fishing

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/302318_10150269223814527_657589526_7592781_840472_n.jpg

And Pip looking after Skye when she was a kitten

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185363_10150263784999527_657589526_7540949_3112312_n.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!! It's fine. I mean of course I wanted to be pregnant but at least now I can do all of the bad things like drink and go in the hot tub and I didn't miss out for no reason. :) thanks for all of your support :hugs: I just have to try next month :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I can't stop Awwwing over all of these pictures!

I have already decided that if we are not successful in our quest for children I am going to have a huge menagerie of animals :)

Have any of you ever watched/heard of John and Kate plus 8? (wannabe I will be very shocked if you haven't ;)) Well although they have two sets of multiples it never occurred to me that they had fertility problems :dohh: It brings me hope to see that although they obviously struggled they now have a huge family! I know it didn't quite work out great as they are now separated but I don't think that is due to the many, many children but rather they weren't such a great match from the begining.


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> Gosh look - everyone's dropped in to say helloooooo :D
> Nice to see you all
> 
> Jeo - lovely to see you me duck xxx
> 
> Wannabe - I hope Oreo makes a speedy recovery, it's such a worry when they're hurt isn't it xxx
> 
> Gillmore - of course we don't mind - you're very welcome to join us, the more the merrier xx
> 
> Raz! long time no see! puppies! how fantastic is that - we need pictures, that's what we need *nods emphatically*
> 
> lucylou - that sounds like a complete farce....IVF is definitely scary, and I know for me I was very sad when I learned that it just wasn't going to happen naturally for us. Then even sadder to find that my eggs were hard boiled and so it would need to be donor eggs or bust. But the thing is, once you've got your head round it, it's just what you have to do to get to the thing that you want so much.
> But, it might be worth you looking into other options (possibly napro technology) to see if you can get his results improved, before you go down the IVF route :hugs:
> 
> Skoer - another old face dropping in :hugs: very glad I logged in
> sorry about the sperm results ... you're right, all of that stress can defo affect the troops, so maybe concentrate on building him up before testing again?
> 
> 
> AFM I got the call from the clinic to say that egg collection is going ahead on Monday. So Mr Urch is to go up in the morning to do his bit for the team, then transfer will be wednesday (or very possibly thursday depending on how things go)
> My last injection will be sunday, with joyous pessaries starting monday morning ... oh, and the horrid progynova continue at the current level (12mg per day) until 2 weeks after transfer - meh!

thanks urchin i will have a look into that napro technology when i asked at the clinic if there was any thing that oh could do to improve his mobility they just said no there is nothing we can do but reading that does not seem true... I've got my head round ivf now if it brings us our little bundle of joy we will do any thing thanks again lucy xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Razcox, your rats are very cute!!! :flower:

@Fiesty, Yeah I have heard of that show before and I agree that all of those kids gives us girls hope that are having infertility problems... 

AFM, I tried out a new recipe tonight and it was delicous!! Jamican Beef Patties!! Me and DH buy alot of lean ground beef and get tired of making the same old thing with it so we tried out a new recipe and it was yummy, and came out golden brown!! I would love to try out some other fillings for the crust like chicken or an apple pie type filling, I think it would taste amazing!! i would highly recommend this recipe!!! My only suggestions would be to add double the amount of water to the doe mix and bake them for 25 minutes instead of the 30....

Here is a link to the recipe....

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/jamaican-beef-patties/detail.aspx
Here is a picture of the final product....:thumbup:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope ur all well. Sorry ur out Ash x Welcome to all the newbies. Well everybody has vert cute pets, i have two staffy dogs but can't upload a pic from my phone so i will do it when am home.afm we had a brilliant weekend for oh birthday, unfotunately the witch got me but aut at least i could have a drink lol. I have my hsg booked for next thursday which i'm not looking forward to xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tasha, I am sorry the :witch: got you hun!!! :hugs: :hugs: Good luck with your upcoming HSG!!! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

today's news - are you all sitting comfortably?

then I'll begin....

we have 6 eggs to play with and they are currently playing cutesy with Mr Urch's lads in a romantic petri-dish over in Northampton

We find out in the morning if we have any fertilised ones .... no uncrossing anything just yet


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is flipping awesome amazing news! :dance: I have fingers, legs, toes and eyes all crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Tash You will be fine with the HSG, I found it was absolutely fine, I am sure it will be worth having it done as it is one step closer to the dream :)
Urchin wowee, I have everything crossed for those little eggies, good luck xx


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> today's news - are you all sitting comfortably?
> 
> then I'll begin....
> 
> we have 6 eggs to play with and they are currently playing cutesy with Mr Urch's lads in a romantic petri-dish over in Northampton
> 
> We find out in the morning if we have any fertilised ones .... no uncrossing anything just yet

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-7.gif


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> today's news - are you all sitting comfortably?
> 
> then I'll begin....
> 
> we have 6 eggs to play with and they are currently playing cutesy with Mr Urch's lads in a romantic petri-dish over in Northampton
> 
> We find out in the morning if we have any fertilised ones .... no uncrossing anything just yet

Whoop Whoop Good Luck Urchin!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Hoping any of you lovely ladies may be able to help me... So after my OH SA results and doctor loosing records and seeing other peoples SA results i began to doubt if they had got it right, i have put below what OH records show and just wondered what these look like compared to others... Hope you dont mind...

Forward progressive mobilty - 71%
non progressive mobilty - 4%
immotile - 25%
morphology - approx 2% of sperm appear normal

im not to sure what is classed as 'normal' i know that they have quoted the 2% figure... sorry if TMI any help appreciated thanks all! Lucy x


----------



## ruthiejane

I have been ttcing baby number one since September 2007. We have done three rounds of clomid, with no success thus far :( I was diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome in October 2009 after two years of ttcing with no BFP's ... Right now I am currently looking into other options for starting a family, since I was just told that pregnancy for me would prove to risky for myself and baby due to severe scar tissue buildup around my pelvis and abdomen from my VP shunt for hydrocephalus...


----------



## fisher640

Lucy,
First of all I don't really believe in TMI on a forum like this, we're all dealing with the same issues after all. Unfortunatly I don't have DHs exact results written down as part of the bargain (and yes I had to bargain to get him to do it) was he got the results from the doctor. I had an IUI in December though and his numbers seemed low like 3mil-ish with 98% motile, they didn't even mention the other characteristics you've mentioned. What did the clinic say about your results? Each clinic seems to have different standards so if they say your OH is okay then you'll just need to trust them I guess? They told me my DHs numbers were fine eventhough when I compare them on here it sure doesn't seem like it... What do I know?


----------



## stuckinoki

> Hi All
> 
> Hoping any of you lovely ladies may be able to help me... So after my OH SA results and doctor loosing records and seeing other peoples SA results i began to doubt if they had got it right, i have put below what OH records show and just wondered what these look like compared to others... Hope you dont mind...
> 
> Forward progressive mobilty - 71%
> non progressive mobilty - 4%
> immotile - 25%
> morphology - approx 2% of sperm appear normal
> 
> im not to sure what is classed as 'normal' i know that they have quoted the 2% figure... sorry if TMI any help appreciated thanks all! Lucy

71% of the sperm have the ability to swim/move foward
4% of the sperm are swimming, but they're not getting anywhere.
25% of the sperm are not able to move around at all.
2% of the sperm have the proper build [1 head, 1 tail]

I would talk to your doctor because honestly, I don&#8217;t see how 71% of the sperm can be moving around properly, but only 2% have the correct build&#8230;you would think that it would be impossible for a sperm with 2 tails, no head [or 2 heads, no tail etc] to swim in a proper straight line, you know?

Did the test say how many sperm were collected in the sample?

Everything except the 2% morphology looks pretty normal to me [compared to my DHs numbers anyway]


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies, Urchin that's brilliant news i will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Tasha16

Lucy unfortunately i cannot help you as we r still waiting on oh's results xx


----------



## Dazed

Thats great news Urchin! Everything is crossed tightly for you!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Stuckinoki Thanks for that explanation :flower: We have another appointment with FS on the 27th and they will have DH SA so will be glad to be able to understand them :hugs:


----------



## greekgirl

hey ladies. 
good luck urchin. 
sorry to all the girls that the witch got to ...
and ruthiejane... that sounds scary. i am so sorry... i don't know what to say.
"&#967;&#945;&#961;&#940; &#963;&#964;&#959; &#954;&#959;&#965;&#961;&#940;&#947;&#953;&#959; &#963;&#959;&#965;" (xara sto kouragio sou) which means may there be joy in your courage. sounds cheesy but i truely wish it to you. 
is there treatment for hydrocephalus? 
and PCOS isn't something that can keep a woman from getting pregnant, just so you know. i know plenty of girls who had kids after being diagnosed with PCOS. but it can also be controlled a little through diet. i also had been diagnosed in 2006 with PCOS and again in 2009 and then 2010 but when i learned to control my insulin intake - i am a pasta lover and used to eat tons which we all know turns to sugar too fast as opposed to whole wheat pasta which breaks down slower so the body stores nutrients as opposed to sugar and releases the sugar in slower mode.. generally all starchy foods turn to sugar too fast just throwing out information out there... i quit drinking alcohol quit eating so many starchy foods, (pasta, white bread, potatoes) also got my thyroid in check and somehow -- i am no doctor but it seemed to work??? - i got my PCOS down to _micro_polycistic ovaries. doctor said that it's not a big issue anymore. 

anyway. enough about that.... 
i am in the waiting now... if we're not pregnant this month despite the fact that it IS our first month of trying with freshly "cleaned tubes" we are going to look into getting help. 
wish me luck 
:happydance:
i am getting too excited... not good. just two days ago i was lashing out at my hubby about taking care of his heart - if i want his heart to be ok then i shouldn't turn into a crying monster because how is that going to help? 
so yeah, no symptoms... 
the classic period cramps, the mood swings, the feeling of my ovary area being bloaty and a lot of fluids. but i am still hopeful. 
stupid?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not stupid at all hun, hope is what we all use to get through this :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Good luck Urchin!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

thanks everybody :D

Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!

So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D

Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> thanks everybody :D
> 
> Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!
> 
> So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D
> 
> Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far

Thats great news hun!! Fingers crossed for Thursday!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/c37d19b7-2.gif


----------



## dodgercpkl

stuckinoki said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hoping any of you lovely ladies may be able to help me... So after my OH SA results and doctor loosing records and seeing other peoples SA results i began to doubt if they had got it right, i have put below what OH records show and just wondered what these look like compared to others... Hope you dont mind...
> 
> Forward progressive mobilty - 71%
> non progressive mobilty - 4%
> immotile - 25%
> morphology - approx 2% of sperm appear normal
> 
> im not to sure what is classed as 'normal' i know that they have quoted the 2% figure... sorry if TMI any help appreciated thanks all! Lucy
> 
> 71% of the sperm have the ability to swim/move foward
> 4% of the sperm are swimming, but they're not getting anywhere.
> 25% of the sperm are not able to move around at all.
> 2% of the sperm have the proper build [1 head, 1 tail]
> 
> I would talk to your doctor because honestly, I dont see how 71% of the sperm can be moving around properly, but only 2% have the correct buildyou would think that it would be impossible for a sperm with 2 tails, no head [or 2 heads, no tail etc] to swim in a proper straight line, you know?
> 
> Did the test say how many sperm were collected in the sample?
> 
> Everything except the 2% morphology looks pretty normal to me [compared to my DHs numbers anyway]Click to expand...

I'd have to say the exact same. I think my DH's motility was slightly lower in the forward progressive column and higher morphology (my brain remembers 7%) but overall that's pretty similar and they told me that it was perfectly normal and nothing wrong with his part. Also just remember that there are lots of things that can be done to improve SA numbers if you find something needs improving. If you google "Infertility sperm cocktail" (make sure you have the infertility in there or all you will get is porn sites lol) you'll get a bunch of websites that will talk about vitamins and supplements that can improve a man's SA results.



urchin said:


> thanks everybody :D
> 
> Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!
> 
> So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D
> 
> Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far

That's awesome news urchin! I'm thrilled for you and praying that all 4 of those eggies stay strong and ready for transfer on Thursday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm on my way home from vacation but honey and I are going to Atlantic city tonight til tomorrow so I guess vacation isn't really over yet. :) just waiting to ovulate now :)


----------



## greekgirl

so i saw "pink" an hour ago. pretty sure it's over this month... onto february.:sad1:


----------



## greekgirl

also seems my cylce changed after the laparoscopy. it was 30 days. now it's 28-29. i hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## MrsHowley81

AW Urchin that is amazing news I really hope Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo go forth and multiply like good little embies, So so exciting, I am sure the next 2 days will drag like buggery but it will be worth the wait after all the heartache :) xxx


----------



## lucylou7

fisher640 said:


> Lucy,
> First of all I don't really believe in TMI on a forum like this, we're all dealing with the same issues after all. Unfortunatly I don't have DHs exact results written down as part of the bargain (and yes I had to bargain to get him to do it) was he got the results from the doctor. I had an IUI in December though and his numbers seemed low like 3mil-ish with 98% motile, they didn't even mention the other characteristics you've mentioned. What did the clinic say about your results? Each clinic seems to have different standards so if they say your OH is okay then you'll just need to trust them I guess? They told me my DHs numbers were fine eventhough when I compare them on here it sure doesn't seem like it... What do I know?

Thanks hun, the clinic said results are ok, but morphology is on the low side as average is 4% and above and OH is 2% i am going to insist on getting these checked again just so we can compare i think.. i know what you mean though its confusing when you compare to others on here... thanks for your reply though hun! 

Ive ordered OH some wellman too so hopefully this will help !


----------



## lucylou7

stuckinoki said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hoping any of you lovely ladies may be able to help me... So after my OH SA results and doctor loosing records and seeing other peoples SA results i began to doubt if they had got it right, i have put below what OH records show and just wondered what these look like compared to others... Hope you dont mind...
> 
> Forward progressive mobilty - 71%
> non progressive mobilty - 4%
> immotile - 25%
> morphology - approx 2% of sperm appear normal
> 
> im not to sure what is classed as 'normal' i know that they have quoted the 2% figure... sorry if TMI any help appreciated thanks all! Lucy
> 
> 71% of the sperm have the ability to swim/move foward
> 4% of the sperm are swimming, but they're not getting anywhere.
> 25% of the sperm are not able to move around at all.
> 2% of the sperm have the proper build [1 head, 1 tail]
> 
> I would talk to your doctor because honestly, I dont see how 71% of the sperm can be moving around properly, but only 2% have the correct buildyou would think that it would be impossible for a sperm with 2 tails, no head [or 2 heads, no tail etc] to swim in a proper straight line, you know?
> 
> Did the test say how many sperm were collected in the sample?
> 
> Everything except the 2% morphology looks pretty normal to me [compared to my DHs numbers anyway]Click to expand...

I agree too i dont see how it is possible.. but i am going to insist on having OH test again as it does not add up to me either...

No they did not say how many were collected but when i call i am going to ask them see if they know... 

Thanks again for the info hun! 

Baby dust to us all! Lucy xxx


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> thanks everybody :D
> 
> Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!
> 
> So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D
> 
> Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far

Wahoo go eenie, meenie, minie and Mo! :happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> thanks everybody :D
> 
> Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!
> 
> So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D
> 
> Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far

every thing crossed up for thursday huni.. Xxx lucy


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> thanks everybody :D
> 
> Well, 4 of the little darlings turned out to be right slappers - and opened their shells to the first little soldier they met!
> 
> So, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo are sat as we speak in their petri-crib dividing like good 'uns...the other two eggs were right prudes and refused to play nice with the boys :D
> 
> Embryo transfer will be noon on Thursday .... please keep on crossing that the Fab Four make it that far

Are you transferring all four? (im naturally assuming E,E,M&M will all get a solid jump start) Or how will that be decided? Are you permitted to save for another round?


----------



## wannabeprego

greekgirl said:


> so i saw "pink" an hour ago. pretty sure it's over this month... onto february.:sad1:

I am so sorry that the evil :witch: got you hun.. Big Hugs to you!!:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lbwtmh.gif

As far as your cycle changing by a few days I dont think it is anything to worry about and is normal hun. My cycles range from 25 to 33 days and I average out at about 28 days and that is normal for me, so please dont worry, you are still in the normal range for the average women's cycle, I have researched this before online and found info on this so no worries...:hugs:


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Boy today was a struggle for me. My co-teacher was talking to one of the pregnant teachers and noticing her belly bump was really big. My co-eacher then looks at me and said "Look at her tummy and how big it is....why dont you rub it :nope:" The prego lady then said " you know what they say if you rub a pregnant womans belly within three months youll be pregnant". You would think that it would not bother me but it did because my co-teacher and I are like brother and sister. I have shared all of my struggles, my fears and insecurities about the thought of not becoming a mother, and how difficult it has been and continues to be to get pregnant :cry:. So you would think of all people that he would understand and not throw it in my face pushing me to touch some other womans stomach to get myself pregnant. He then said it would help.....help with what?. The prego then asked me" Do you want to have kids?" I just sat there and to keep from crying I got angry and frowned up my face which my coteacher immediately knew that it bothered me and stopped the conversation. I looked at the prego lady and said" Why wouldnt I want to have kids". I then do what I do best when things like this happen, I shut down and went inside of my own little mental bubble not letting anyone in. My coteacher apololgized because he knew that it bothered me. I need to not let it bother me so much when people make comments to me, but it is hard.


----------



## greekgirl

*wanting2bmom* i hate it when anyone does that. so insensitive. especially if they're supposed to know the story. seriously, what is wrong with people? i have no words of encouragement just that i have been there and eventually you learn how to let that s**t roll right off you. hopefully you won't have to put up with it for long! :winkwink:
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dazed

Wanting2BMom - Situations like that are hard. My neice recently had her baby and wanted me in the room. I did it, but it was SO had. I have to admit though that it did open me up to my some of my DH's family about our struggle. One day it will become easier, I just can't tell you when. For me, I have realized that I have to get over it. None of this is in my control and to hate every preggo isn't right. It actually gave me the courage to touch my neices bump, something I have never done to anyone especially since my struggle started.


----------



## fisher640

:witch: got me again today ladies. I had some spotting 8&9dpo and it had made me a little hopeful :-( but it was a LIE. So we need to have that as a third verse in "You can't hide those lyin tits"

And for the record. I hate all those people who have previously declared online "omg when I got pregnant it was JUST like my period was going to start cramps, spotting, everything" because of those people I always feel INSANELY guilty taking anything for my cramps, because "omg what if it's not my period what if I'm like those girls that get cramps and spotting aide theyre pregnant and I kill my baby by taking an aleve". Grrrr. Instead I'm just a grouchy miserable b*^%# because not only am I hormonal and PMSy but I'm also in pain because they've given me a guilt complex.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Wanting, I am so sorry hun.... Big Hugs to you...:hugs: :hugs: People can be so insensitive at times.... :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> :witch: got me again today ladies. I had some spotting 8&9dpo and it had made me a little hopeful :-( but it was a LIE. So we need to have that as a third verse in "You can't hide those lyin tits"
> 
> And for the record. I hate all those people who have previously declared online "omg when I got pregnant it was JUST like my period was going to start cramps, spotting, everything" because of those people I always feel INSANELY guilty taking anything for my cramps, because "omg what if it's not my period what if I'm like those girls that get cramps and spotting aide theyre pregnant and I kill my baby by taking an aleve". Grrrr. Instead I'm just a grouchy miserable b*^%# because not only am I hormonal and PMSy but I'm also in pain because they've given me a guilt complex.

Aww, Fisher, I am so sorry the :witch: got you hun!!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1558463lq7n33448p11.gif

Those stories erk me too, about the girls that had AF type cramps and thought AF was coming but get a BFP... because than I deny my own common sense when I get period like cramps and think... Oh wait there is still hope for my BFP and I am in denial that it is just simply the sign that my period is coming!!! Grrrrrr.... Why do we torture ourselves like this !!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

ruthiejane said:


> I have been ttcing baby number one since September 2007. We have done three rounds of clomid, with no success thus far :( I was diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome in October 2009 after two years of ttcing with no BFP's ... Right now I am currently looking into other options for starting a family, since I was just told that pregnancy for me would prove to risky for myself and baby due to severe scar tissue buildup around my pelvis and abdomen from my VP shunt for hydrocephalus...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-15.gif


----------



## greekgirl

so i called my doctor today to schedule an appointment for after the :witch: leaves and we ended up not making an appointment. he insists that we try "naturally" and said that i need to relax. he said that the only reason we haven't gotten pregnant was the blocked tubes. ???? anyway, i asked about clomid and he said that we might not be ovulating every month because of my micropolycystic ovaries but it's better to wait and try on our own than getting all the side effects from the pills. he confused me. i know we've only been trying for a month after the surgery and of course i am all about going the natural way i just feel time pressuring me...
he also told me that if i want i can also take the wellman conception vitamins he prescribed to my husband to help my "eggs". ??? he told me that even though they are designed for men they have basically almost the same ingredients as the female version and would definately not do me harm. 
:shrug::wacko::dohh: idk


----------



## Tasha16

Hello and welcome to the newbies x sorry the witch got u fisher xx


----------



## babyliciouss

*Fisher* I know how it feels but it will happen some day. Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Thank you all for continuous support. You all have helped me so much!!!!!!!!!!!11 more than you will ever know.:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## urchin

It's Transfer Day!

Just waiting on a phone call - which I think is to tell us whether or not we have suitable embies to put back*
If we do, then transfer is at noon

* I don't know why I think of it as 'put back' seeing as none of the components of this conception have actually been in my body previously!


----------



## gilmore85

I know I'm a bit late with pet pics but thought I would show you mine as well, havent read through all posts since i was last in will do that later first pic is Bob and second pic is Smudge they are coming up to 6 yrs old and are brothers (excuse the horrid brown carpet but its a rented house and its only on the stairs and landing)
 



Attached Files:







bob.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









smudge.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gilmore85

ok had a quick read through, think im up to speed

Ash: sorry the witch got you hope you enjoyed your vacations

Tasha: :hugs: good luck with your HSG

Urchin: Amazing news good luck for today!!

Danielle: next appointment not too far away Good Luck

As for me not much to report had a few days off work but ended up with a cold so spent most of it wrapped up in bed.


----------



## Razcox

wanting2bmom - I'm so sorry hun, i have this all the time at work despite the fact that most of my team know whats been going on. The other day the two preggo girls in the office decided that the end of my desk would be a good place to chat about bumos, scans and the like. After 5 mins i was ready to slap them! Now when people ask me if we want kids or something i tell them the truth, that i have had 4 MC's. That shuts them up and i always think its a very personal question to ask so they should be pepared for the answer.

Gilmore - Lovely Kitties you have there, i miss having a cat. Sorry you have felt unwell and isnt it always sods law that you get ill when you have time off.

Urchin - Good luck for today, metally i will be singing the Phoebe song from friends all day for you :thumbup:

Fisher - Sorry the :witch: got you :hug: . Remember though you can take paracetamol even if you are preggo so if you feel guilty they take that and its all fine xx

Waves and hugs to anyone i have missed, been offline for a couple of days thanks to the stupid internet being down. Got woken up by the virgin man today though who has now fixed it.

In other news got a high on my CBFM so will try and jump the DH tonight again, got lucky last night thanks to a dress up day at work where i sported the school uniform look wearing his shirt.


----------



## urchin

Eenie and Meenie are safely aboard ... now just have to wait til testing day (4th feb) sadly Minie and Mo were not suitable for freezing, so it's all down to E&M
Back home again under strict instructions to chill - so chill I will!


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Eenie and Meenie are safely aboard ... now just have to wait til testing day (4th feb) sadly Minie and Mo were not suitable for freezing, so it's all down to E&M
> Back home again under strict instructions to chill - so chill I will!


I am super excited for you hun!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Fingers crossed, lots of luck and baby dust being sent your way that when you test you will get a blazing dark BFP!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thtt11q.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Greekgirls, they make fertility vitamins for women that help with TTC, so even though your DR was saying you can use DH's vitamins I know women's vitamins are different than mens, like usually the women's vitamins have folic acid which alot of times is different than mens.

Here is a link to one women's fertilty vitamin from Fertilaid...

https://www.fertilaid.com/formula.asp

The only thing is if you are on clomid than you cant take the fertilaid vitamins, I have them and it says so on the label.... Just an FYI... :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo! IMPLANT AND GROW E&M GROW!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Gilmore, your kitties are such cuties!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin, looks like twins are in store for you then my lovely :dance: I am seriously so excited for you :)

I hope you will be strong and not test until the 4th Feb, take it easy and make sure you have LOTS of distraction techniques :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Gilmore - I'm sorry the witch got me too but it's okay! I did enjoy my vacation a lot! We ended up going down to Atlantic city when we got back from vermont and we had a good time and won some money so it was a great ending to a good vacation! =D 

Sorry you were sick on your days off! But resting is always nice, sick or not! 

Urchin - twins would be awesome! Good luck I have my FX'd for you!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello everyone
Urchin I have my fingers crossed for Menie and Meenie I hope they are supper sticky :) xxx


----------



## Skoer1360

Good Luck Urchin! My fingers and toes are crossed Eenie and Meenie bury in nice and snuggly :D


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> Eenie and Meenie are safely aboard ... now just have to wait til testing day (4th feb) sadly Minie and Mo were not suitable for freezing, so it's all down to E&M
> Back home again under strict instructions to chill - so chill I will!

Oh i am sooooooooooo happy for you!! Make sure you Chill hun! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Aww i'm so happy for you urchin i will keep my fingers crossed for you and make sure you do get some rest so they both bed in there nicely:happydance:


----------



## purple_hope

urchin said:


> Eenie and Meenie are safely aboard ... now just have to wait til testing day (4th feb) sadly Minie and Mo were not suitable for freezing, so it's all down to E&M
> Back home again under strict instructions to chill - so chill I will!

YAY hun! I cannot believe today has finally arrived for you! :happydance: Enjoy having your feet up; you do too much work around the house as it is.


----------



## purple_hope

fisher640 said:


> :witch: got me again today ladies. I had some spotting 8&9dpo and it had made me a little hopeful :-( but it was a LIE. So we need to have that as a third verse in "You can't hide those lyin tits"
> 
> And for the record. I hate all those people who have previously declared online "omg when I got pregnant it was JUST like my period was going to start cramps, spotting, everything" because of those people I always feel INSANELY guilty taking anything for my cramps, because "omg what if it's not my period what if I'm like those girls that get cramps and spotting aide theyre pregnant and I kill my baby by taking an aleve". Grrrr. Instead I'm just a grouchy miserable b*^%# because not only am I hormonal and PMSy but I'm also in pain because they've given me a guilt complex.

Sorry about the :witch: But OMG, that is sooo true!! I wish those 'evil' girls never mentioned that as a possible symptom. I think I am going to stop treating it as a symptom, otherwise it just creates too much false hope for nothing. We should write down our thread theme song somewhere, and add that as another verse. =)


----------



## purple_hope

Aww, everyone's pets are very cute! And welcome *ruthiejane* !

*lucy*: In terms of "normal" SA results, my FS says that they want to see the following:
Count > 20M
Motility > 50%
Morphology > 4%
DNA Fragmentation 15% - 30%

AFM, I finally got the results of my DH's DNA fragmentation results, and they were normal which was what I was expecting since his SA was normal also. I have been busy BDing these past couple of days because I got a +OPK Monday, and boy do I need a break. Conveniently I will be going away on vacation in a week, so YAY!


----------



## gilmore85

Super excited for you urchin got everything crossed :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Blummin eck - thank you everybody ... looks like Eenie and Meenie have quite a team behind them!

Obviously, I have no idea what the outcome is going to be, but I have decided to be unreservedly positive.
I guess I'm one of those people who is generally a realist (certainly not a pessimist, but not a wild optimist) But I have decided that:
I now have a 60% chance of success
'Not letting myself get too excited' would not stop (or lessen in any way) the disappointment I would feel if this doesn't work
So I may as well let myself feel the excitement and enjoy the next 2 weeks of PUPO status

I'm not saying I won't be nervous as a jelly as 4th approaches, but I am going to enjoy every second of knowing that RIGHT NOW THERE ARE TWO EMBIES INSIDE ME!


----------



## Razcox

Urchin - Another supporter of Eenie and Meenie here! Come on embies snuggle in tight :)

Got a peak on my CBFM today so :happydance: so onto round five!


----------



## greekgirl

fingers crossed Urchin! good luck!:happydance::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Yay for peak Raz! Remember to give your DH's boy's and your eggies a good talking to and let them know what you expect.


----------



## Razcox

Dazed said:


> Yay for peak Raz! Remember to give your DH's boy's and your eggies a good talking to and let them know what you expect.

Will do dont worry, i am guessing OV will be Sat so will send as many troops in today and tomorrow as i can LOL


----------



## dodgercpkl

urchin said:


> Blummin eck - thank you everybody ... looks like Eenie and Meenie have quite a team behind them!
> 
> Obviously, I have no idea what the outcome is going to be, but I have decided to be unreservedly positive.
> I guess I'm one of those people who is generally a realist (certainly not a pessimist, but not a wild optimist) But I have decided that:
> I now have a 60% chance of success
> 'Not letting myself get too excited' would not stop (or lessen in any way) the disappointment I would feel if this doesn't work
> So I may as well let myself feel the excitement and enjoy the next 2 weeks of PUPO status
> 
> I'm not saying I won't be nervous as a jelly as 4th approaches, but I am going to enjoy every second of knowing that RIGHT NOW THERE ARE TWO EMBIES INSIDE ME!

I think that's the best way to approach it anyway. You are right, trying to keep down the excitement won't lessen the hurt if it doesn't happen, and besides, you have SOOOOO many people thinking and praying and sending warm 'nuzzle in' thoughts your way, that it's bound to have a good ending!! :D I'm just so excited FOR you right now!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch I think that is the most wonderful way of going about it, you are indeed PUPO and you must enjoy it my lovely :flower:

Raz keeping it all crossed for a super sticky bean xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@purple, I am glad your DH's test results were normal!! :thumbup: Good luck, I hope you and your DH can get in lots of :sex: :sex: and more :sex: in your fertile window!! Go get him girl!!! :winkwink: :devil:

@Urchin, I am super excited for you hun!!! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust coming your way hun!!! :dust: :dust: Come on BFP!!!!!!! :happydance:

AFM, I am in my 2WW, and I started testing early, which I have no idea why I am doing this to myself again, you would think i would of learned my lesson by now, and plus with all of the odds that DH and me have stacked against us I really shouldnt have any hope left for conceiving naturally, well at least not until I can have the surgery. I started a testing thread in the HPT gallery, and kept getting these faint second lines on these 10 miu IC's so I was getting some hope, the only problem is that after a couple of days the tests didnt get any darker and my FRER i did looked negative, or maybe the antibody strip showed up, but regardless I think it was negative, so I have a few thoughts, either it is to early for the FRER because it picks up 25 miu and the IC is picking up things early at 0 miu sensitivity.. or this batch of IC's is shit and is giving me faulty second lines, the weird thing is that I have used these IC's before and never had a problem with them, they were always stark white when negative so who the hell knows, long story short, I wont be retesting until AF is for sure late because right now it feels pointless. I refuse to cry and get all depressed if or when AF crashes the party. :growlmad:

As far as symptoms, it has been weird this time around. I dont have any AF cramps at all hardly yet which is definatly weird for this time in my cycle and I have had a few short dizzy spells, I also have been really sleepy.... but I doubt if it will amount to much of anything... :dohh:

Well TGIF girls!!!! :happydance:I hope that all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!!! :flower: Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend???

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/great_weekend.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww wannabe I really hope that these aren't faulty tests again :hugs: Have you spoken to a health care professional about the fact that you KEEP getting :bfp: on tests? Because this is the 3rd or 4th month it's happened :hugs:

I am knackered :wacko: Hosting a singstar/dance-mat party tomorrow night and am very OCD when it comes to how my flat looks if having company. It is a double whammy as I have lots of friends coming over that haven't seen my flat before so the pressure is on! I realised I am CD10 and we are yet to do the deed :wacko: I honestly think that sub consciously I have moved to NTNP which isn't good but I can't seem to find the motivation to keep trying :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> Got a peak on my CBFM today so :happydance: so onto round five!

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope you can fit in lots of :sex: in your fertile window!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, thanks for the good luck!! :flower:

As far as the HPT's and the faint second lines the ones that i have this problem with are the cheaper ones, I honestly just think the issue comes down to the low quality and cheapness of the tests, I dont think it is anything going on with me, so when I get a light second line I dont take it seriously anymore and if it doesnt get any darker I chalk it up as a faulty test.... Which is what I am leaning towards this time around as well.. I am not going to retest until AF is for sure late because right now I just feel like I am not seeing any progress... :shrug: Time will tell!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, one other theory I had was if maybe the polyp or fibroid in my uterus could cause false positives on HPT's, but after doing some online research I couldnt find anything to support this theory, so who the hell knows... most likely it is just the cheap shit tests, I have seen other girls on the HPT gallery have false positives on cheaper tests as well, and not just me.....


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Looks like we all have that Friday feeling today girlies, Good Luck Raz get the boys in ready fpor that ickle eggie.
Urchin you PUPO :) You do realise that I will be disappointed if you don't actually call them Eenie and Meenie xx
AFM I received my letter from the consultant who did my Laparoscopy etc and Infact both my tubes are blocke from the PID so I am truly have 0% chance of conceiving naturally, so I am feeling so positive about our IVF, Can't wait to get started now.
We are Looking at houses tomorrow as we have sold our lovely Flat now, with the impending IVF treatment we decided that we really do need a house so we put it on the market 7 weeks ago and it has finally sold. Hope you all have fabulous weekends xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsHowley, congrats on selling your flat!!! :thumbup: Good luck with your house hunting!!! Best Wishes for your upcoming IVF!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow Looks like we all have that Friday feeling today girlies, Good Luck Raz get the boys in ready fpor that ickle eggie.
> Urchin you PUPO :) You do realise that I will be disappointed if you don't actually call them Eenie and Meenie xx
> AFM I received my letter from the consultant who did my Laparoscopy etc and Infact both my tubes are blocke from the PID so I am truly have 0% chance of conceiving naturally, so I am feeling so positive about our IVF, Can't wait to get started now.
> We are Looking at houses tomorrow as we have sold our lovely Flat now, with the impending IVF treatment we decided that we really do need a house so we put it on the market 7 weeks ago and it has finally sold. Hope you all have fabulous weekends xx

Mrs H, we may be IVF buddies... have they said how long you have to wait? we are unsure we have now been referred so they said if we have not had a letter in 3 weeks to call up just to make sure they have all our details... 

Congrats on selling your flat too! :happydance:

we will all get there it just takes some people longer to get there bundle of joy, so it will be extra special for us all when we get our :baby:

Hope every one has a fantastic weekend and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow everything is finally moving along for you all :) You all deserve your happy ever afters :flower: xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wow everything is finally moving along for you all :) You all deserve your happy ever afters :flower: xxx

And you huni! xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Lucy we might well just be IVF Buddies yet, we had our letter 2 weeks ago, so you won't be far behind. I you don't mind me asking are you explained?? or unexplained, I have PID and both tubes are blocked so was a bit of a shock xx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Lucy we might well just be IVF Buddies yet, we had our letter 2 weeks ago, so you won't be far behind. I you don't mind me asking are you explained?? or unexplained, I have PID and both tubes are blocked so was a bit of a shock xx


No of course i dont hun, we are unexplained but they have said that OH low morphology may be why we have been TTC for so long and IVF is our best option according to fertility clinic so they know best hey.. So its looking like IVF is best for both of us, can they not clear your tubes hun or not? x

Hopefully we will get our letter soon... How long did you wait before you got your letter hun? xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

I had a Laparocopy, Dye & Hysteroscopy to see if they could clear my tubes and to have a good look, this is when they found I had PID and because it is scar tissue/adhesions which are causing the blockage there is nothing they can do, our only chance is IVF, but everything else is working perfectly, not much use when the sperm can't meet the eggies.
I had my operation December 5th and that is when my consultant referred us and we got our letter 2 weeks ago, so it took just over 4 weeks but we did have Xmas and New Year in between so It was quicker than I expected, Then we had to re-do some tests, day 2-5 Bloods etc and Hubby's SA and then we sent all the q&a's back and we should get an appointment to see our Fertility Specialist, I have waited 3 nearly 4 years to get this far I am finally here :) You will soon get your letter and the ball will be rolling then xx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> I had a Laparocopy, Dye & Hysteroscopy to see if they could clear my tubes and to have a good look, this is when they found I had PID and because it is scar tissue/adhesions which are causing the blockage there is nothing they can do, our only chance is IVF, but everything else is working perfectly, not much use when the sperm can't meet the eggies.
> I had my operation December 5th and that is when my consultant referred us and we got our letter 2 weeks ago, so it took just over 4 weeks but we did have Xmas and New Year in between so It was quicker than I expected, Then we had to re-do some tests, day 2-5 Bloods etc and Hubby's SA and then we sent all the q&a's back and we should get an appointment to see our Fertility Specialist, I have waited 3 nearly 4 years to get this far I am finally here :) You will soon get your letter and the ball will be rolling then xx

oh hun.. At least you're there now and its happening.. Do you feel excited now? They made us to all above tests again, then they said they will ask for them again once we go to the clinic.. Joy but at least we are both on our way keep me posted on your progress hun xx


----------



## purple_hope

Oh girls, I am so confused about what to do now... My DH and I are unexplained. My FS recommended the next step for us is to do 3 rounds of monitored Clomid + IUI to see if that would do the trick. It's been like 20 months now (OMG!) and I am so sick of no results! I just don't know how much longer we should wait it out, or do the recommended treatment? My DH really wants us to conceive naturally (as do I!), and not need to put drugs like Clomid into my system. If we wanted to do the treatment, we could start as early as my next cycle which should be early February. I already feel like I am out this cycle even though I am about 3-4 DPO. With every failed cycle, I feel more and more defeated. Any suggestions welcome.

Good luck girls with the IVFs! :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Oh Purple I know exactly how you feel, I refused everything and was so determined I would be able to conceive naturally, I tried Acupuncture, Reflexology every monitoring device ever invented and every herb or supplement available to no avail what so ever. I ended up having to have all the procedures etc that was recommended any way. But in the end I was glad that I did as it turns out I cannot conceive naturally, so my advice would be just do what you are comfortable with but also bare in mind that they DO know what they are talking about.... I certainly wished that I had taken all the help offered when it was originally offered, I would probably have a baby by now or at least would not of had to of waited nearly 4 years to get this far. I hope this helps, If i was in your shoes I would take it all xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Purple I say go for it hun, clomid is scary but if it results in a :bfp: I think it is definitely worth it :thumbup: x


----------



## fisher640

purple_hope said:


> Oh girls, I am so confused about what to do now... My DH and I are unexplained. My FS recommended the next step for us is to do 3 rounds of monitored Clomid + IUI to see if that would do the trick. It's been like 20 months now (OMG!) and I am so sick of no results! I just don't know how much longer we should wait it out, or do the recommended treatment? My DH really wants us to conceive naturally (as do I!), and not need to put drugs like Clomid into my system. If we wanted to do the treatment, we could start as early as my next cycle which should be early February. I already feel like I am out this cycle even though I am about 3-4 DPO. With every failed cycle, I feel more and more defeated. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Good luck girls with the IVFs! :)


We're in a similar situation and my DH wants to avoid meds as long as possible to decrease chance of multiples. So we agreed to try a few rounds of IUI with no meds. Just so you know it's an option. Our FS thought it was reasonable given my age and unexplained infertility. So. Round 1 didn't work and were on hold til I finish my masters in May for a few more rounds. Next step up will be clomid + IUI.


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks girls! I am thinking I should do it too... now just to convince my DH. He wants us to wait a couple of more months at least.

*fisher*: Both my DH and I are okay with the chance of multiples, we are just concerned about the medication. You just never know how you may react to it. With this LTTC journey I am already so emotional and I would say depressed even. I don't want to stress my DH even more with possibly mooore emotions. I had asked our FS about doing monitored IUI with no medication. But she didn't think that was a good idea because she feels despite my age, taking into account how long I have been TTC, she says that I am now at about 0% each month. Therefore just IUI on its own would be the same as trying naturally because DH's SA is normal. :shrug:


----------



## heavenly

Room for a little one, ladies? :flower:

We have been TTC for 4 years, I am 46 and OH is 35. My FSH is 6.2, OH has a good SA. GP was pretty useless so we went private and have been seeing a FS since October, he is great. I am now on Clomid for 4 cycles, it's my first cycle and no side effects thank goodness, I had a scan on CD12 and there was an 18mm follicle so the FS was very pleased! I am on CD17 now.

Due to my age, if I don't get pregnant over the next 4 months, we will be looking at IVF, probably with DE, again, due to my age. I am staying positive and hope that we get a miracle over the next 4 months! But if not, we will cross that bridge when we come to it.

Wishing you all :dust:. xx


----------



## wannabeprego

heavenly said:


> Room for a little one, ladies? :flower:
> 
> We have been TTC for 4 years, I am 46 and OH is 35. My FSH is 6.2, OH has a good SA. GP was pretty useless so we went private and have been seeing a FS since October, he is great. I am now on Clomid for 4 cycles, it's my first cycle and no side effects thank goodness, I had a scan on CD12 and there was an 18mm follicle so the FS was very pleased! I am on CD17 now.
> 
> Due to my age, if I don't get pregnant over the next 4 months, we will be looking at IVF, probably with DE, again, due to my age. I am staying positive and hope that we get a miracle over the next 4 months! But if not, we will cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> Wishing you all :dust:. xx

Welcome to the group!!! Good luck with the clomid!! I hope it gives you your BFP!!! Lots of sticky baby dust coming your way hun!!! :dust: :dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/yWelcomeToTheFamilyPlaymatesgl-vi.gif


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey ladies! New to this site but not to TTC. DH and I have been trying for about 5 years now. We did get pregnant once in 2007 but sadly I miscarried. Have had no luck in getting pregnant since. Hubby has MFI and I have some issues with high prolactin levels and low progesterone. We have tried one IUI with no success and plan on having our second in the near future. Hoping IUI does the trick for us yet at the same time I have a feeling we will need to do IVF to finally have our miracle baby. Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cynthia - I have a high prolactin level too, how are you coping with it? Are you on medication to keep your levels where they should be? You said you tried IUI once and no luck right? Have you tried clomid? Just asking because my doctor is either going to put me on clomid or do IUI if I'm not pregnant next month! 

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Ash! My levels weren't super high but definitely over the normal range. My RE put me bromocriptine and it actually brought my levels down really fast. Dummy me stopped taking my medication when they told me they were normal again so now my doctor is wanting me to get my levels checked again and decide from there if I need to be put back on the meds. Yes we have done one IUI with no luck. The next IUI my doctor wants to give me clomid. How long have you been trying?



ashknowsbest said:


> Cynthia - I have a high prolactin level too, how are you coping with it? Are you on medication to keep your levels where they should be? You said you tried IUI once and no luck right? Have you tried clomid? Just asking because my doctor is either going to put me on clomid or do IUI if I'm not pregnant next month!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## urchin

Morning all - I'll reply to everyone later when I'm downstairs ... Trying to do it from my iPhone drives me nuts!

Having a lazy start to the day - trying to feel positive about having to have a shower rather than a bath (on clinic instructions) When I say shower, that sounds like a more pleasant activity that is actually the case: a shower in our house invoves one of those rubber doodads that you plug onto your bath taps, and then due to extremely lowhot water pressure, kneel in the bath under a meagre trickly of water - meh!

Ordinarily I would be proper full-on grumpy about such a poor start to the day, but seeing as it's all in a good cause, I'm just mildly grumpy. And cold.

Mr Urch is up and has started a great big list of jobs - including going to the tip and clearing the garden up. I said I was feeling guilty that I won't be helping and he said 'you've got a job - growing babies'

Yesterday was quite a shitty day - we were both out and Mr Urch got back to find we'd been burgled. But bless him, he forbid me to come home til he had dealt with it all: the police, the socos, the mess .....

We lost most of the electronics in the house - which is annoying but replacable .... But they also took my nanas locket, which isn't replacable at all


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin I am so sorry my love :hugs: People really are $hits! I sincerely hope that the locket will turn up (scour local jewellers etc as it has no doubt been pawned) and I hope that the insensitive little tits are caught and punished!

Bless your Mr Urch, he really is a sweetie! You take his advice and get on with the job of baby growing :flower: xxx


----------



## urchin

Razcox said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Yay for peak Raz! Remember to give your DH's boy's and your eggies a good talking to and let them know what you expect.
> 
> Will do dont worry, i am guessing OV will be Sat so will send as many troops in today and tomorrow as i can LOLClick to expand...

Hope the troops were deployed last night chikkie - battle ready with plenty of ammo!

Cheers Wannabe - I think for your own sanity you need to step away from the IC's sweetie. For whatever reason they are giving you false results, getting your hopes up then dashing you back down again. And although I am sure you're a strong girl (we all are, us LTTTC lot!) but you must go gentle on yourself - you aren't made of iron. Get yourself some FRERs and make yourself a promise that you won't test until you are actually late :hugs:


Hey FF I know exactly where you're coming from with the flat cleaning - I am worse when there are people who haven't been before, or who I don't know well, coming over - I can just about cope with a bit of mess if it's my mum or a very close friend ... but otherwise I go nuts!
Poor Mr Urch really doesn't get it - though he is wise enough to just accept that IF HIS MUM IS COMING TO STAY THAT MEANS 2 DAYS CLEANING BEFORE SHE GETS HERE!


Mrs H - I'll check with Mr Urch how he feels about Eenie and Meenie on the birth certificates :haha:
It's odd how your mind shifts with IVF isn't it? When I was first told that IVF was our best hope, I felt sad and frustrated that we weren't going to be doing it naturally - but as soon as I found out that my reserves were extremely depleted and IVF with DE was pretty much our only chance - all of a sudden I was 'BRING IT ON!'

7 weeks to sell your place? did I read that right ... hope mine goes as quick as that!

Purple - it sounds to me like you have given it a good shot at trying to do it naturally, and maybe it's time to consider other options?
I'd sit down with Mr P and set yourselves a concrete deadline e.g. If we have not succeeded naturally by 24 months, we will start with the Clomid. Otherwise one month then another then another will slip by
The deadline you set is of course up to you - make sure it's one that you and Mr P are both happy with, but do make yourselves a definite end-point :hugs:

Hey Heavenly! nice to see you in here - think we've both been knocking around B&B for the same amount of time ... this thread is an absolute godsend - it's the only place I know full of people who really do know exactly what I'm going through....and there's always room for one more - we just ask you to bring a spare chair so that there is room for another 'one more' after you :hugs:

Welcome to Cynthia too - fancy tea and biscuits??? (unless you're American, in which case I'm sure I can find coffee and cookies!)


FF - they are shits indeed ... this morning I found they even took half a bottle of milk!
We have suspicions as to who it might have been - and if we ever get proof, he's toast! 

Mr Urch is indeed a sweetie - I really do sit and congratulate myself on the quality of manflesh I managed to ensnare with my feminine wiles!
Right now he is outside clearing up the yard, while I sit here, forbidden to even tidy the bedroom!

And a big helloooooooooo to anyone else I've not caught up with yet .... 
and would anyone like to see some pictures?????

I'll take that as a yes!

Here's Eenie and Meenie

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/eenieandmeenie.jpg


and here's the moment of transfer - the big black thing is my bladder .... the arrow points at a wee white blob - that is the drop of fluid that Eenie and Meenie were sloshing about in when they were dropped, unceremoniously, into my 11.2mm lining!

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/scan0019.jpg


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> When I was first told that IVF was our best hope, I felt sad and frustrated that we weren't going to be doing it naturally - but as soon as I found out that my reserves were extremely depleted and IVF with DE was pretty much our only chance - all of a sudden I was 'BRING IT ON!'
> 
> Hey Heavenly! nice to see you in here - think we've both been knocking around B&B for the same amount of time ... this thread is an absolute godsend - it's the only place I know full of people who really do know exactly what I'm going through....and there's always room for one more - we just ask you to bring a spare chair so that there is room for another 'one more' after you :hugs:

Hi Urchin, thank you for the warm welcome. :flower:

I am so sorry about the break in, little b*stards! :growlmad:

I loved the pics, thanks for posting them! We will be looking at IVF with DE probably, (unless a miracle happens over the next 4 months). I have got my head around it, so has OH. We both want to be parents dearly and every child is special!! 

Just have to decide where to go, I would prefer to go in the UK as I get anxiety attacks and am not good with flying. What are the waiting times like with donated eggs? Sorry for all the questions! xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin that is rubbish about the robbery, I hope the thieving sods get their karma.
Yes Urchin only 7 weeks, in fact we had the offer after 2 weeks but they had to sell their property first, we also had our offer accepted on a house yesterday so it seems our luck is changing :) 
Hope Eenie and Meenie are getting nice and snuggly in there..... it's nice to see them :)

Hello to all you newbies, hope everyone out there is having a lovely w/end, shame it is flying by xx


----------



## urchin

Hey Heavenly - waiting lists for Donor Eggs are getting shorter since the government changed the rules - donors are now paid around £700, which has increased the numbers coming forward as altruistic donors

When we joined the waiting list in October we were told 6 months, but it was actually 13 ... they are now saying it's 3 months - but it still all depends on people randomly coming forward.

I hope that something happens naturally for you in the next 4 months, but if not, there is still hope!

7 weeks is remarkable MrsH .... I really really hope ours goes as quick!


----------



## wannabeprego

Cynthia86 said:


> Hey ladies! New to this site but not to TTC. DH and I have been trying for about 5 years now. We did get pregnant once in 2007 but sadly I miscarried. Have had no luck in getting pregnant since. Hubby has MFI and I have some issues with high prolactin levels and low progesterone. We have tried one IUI with no success and plan on having our second in the near future. Hoping IUI does the trick for us yet at the same time I have a feeling we will need to do IVF to finally have our miracle baby. Baby dust to everyone!!

Welcome to the group!!! :flower:Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomeComeoninStarbabygirl706.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Urchin, I am so sorry about the break in.... that is just terrible hun...:hugs: :hugs: I hope they catch the idiots that did that!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures of the embryo's, I just love your art work that you added to eenie and meenie, very cute...:winkwink: It reminds me of how amazing life is, and how it starts out as that tiny ball of cells!!! I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!!! :dust: :dust:

As far as testing I agree with your advice Urchin, and I am taking a break from testing for now until AF is for sure late, since the IC's arent progressing and I dont want to waste them or drive myself nuts. If I can make it to this coming Friday than i will for sure be late for AF by than, so hopefully i can hold out that long. I only have one more FRER left, with like 4 more IC's, I dont have any symptoms really this cycle, I dont have my usual pre-AF type cramps which is very odd for this time frame of my cycle, I have been having some dizzy spells though, I also had what I thought was implantation spotting sometime after OV, and it was light brown blood and was there when I whiped but it was only there once, so I dismissed it as my imagination and didnt make a note of when it happend :shrug:. I also have been having weird eye twitching and spasms in my right eye lid.. I am not sure what to think right now to be totally honest, hopefully this week will go by fast though so i can get some answers hopefully soon!! I must admit it would be wonderful if I could avoid surgery and the expense of it , and if DH and me could use our tax return $$ to work on a nursery instead......


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cynthia - My levels weren't that high either but were still over the normal range so he put me on dostinex, it's the generic name for cabergoline! I think my levels were 50 not fasting and 35 fasting, so only over by 10. I've been on the medication for about 9 weeks and when I got my prolactin tested at week 7 it was at 1.6 which is excellent so I'm happy the medication worked. I'm still on it so that my levels stay under control. Were you diagnosed with a prolactinoma or did you just have high levels ? Were you on the medication when you had your first unsuccessful IUI? 

I've been TTC for about 14-15 months at this point and I'm getting frustrated but trying to stay patient. Now that my prolactin is under control I'm hoping that I'll get pregnant soon. My RE said that if I'm not pregnant by February to come in and talk about what's next. I'm pretty sure he's going to put me on clomid, I don't think he would do unmedicated IUI only because my OH has a SA and everything came back fine with that ... so I'm not really sure how effective IUI would be for us....

I just want my baby already! Lol!


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Hey Heavenly - waiting lists for Donor Eggs are getting shorter since the government changed the rules - donors are now paid around £700, which has increased the numbers coming forward as altruistic donors
> 
> When we joined the waiting list in October we were told 6 months, but it was actually 13 ... they are now saying it's 3 months - but it still all depends on people randomly coming forward.
> 
> I hope that something happens naturally for you in the next 4 months, but if not, there is still hope!

Thank you, which clinic are you with and what factors made you decide on that clinic?

Sorry, bombarding you!! :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

purple_hope said:


> Oh girls, I am so confused about what to do now... My DH and I are unexplained. My FS recommended the next step for us is to do 3 rounds of monitored Clomid + IUI to see if that would do the trick. It's been like 20 months now (OMG!) and I am so sick of no results! I just don't know how much longer we should wait it out, or do the recommended treatment? My DH really wants us to conceive naturally (as do I!), and not need to put drugs like Clomid into my system. If we wanted to do the treatment, we could start as early as my next cycle which should be early February. I already feel like I am out this cycle even though I am about 3-4 DPO. With every failed cycle, I feel more and more defeated. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Good luck girls with the IVFs! :)

I agree with others hun, take what you can if it gets you one step closer then go for it, i know its scary but when i told a friend about IVF she said if that gets you both your buddle of joy then so what go for it! big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> Morning all - I'll reply to everyone later when I'm downstairs ... Trying to do it from my iPhone drives me nuts!
> 
> Having a lazy start to the day - trying to feel positive about having to have a shower rather than a bath (on clinic instructions) When I say shower, that sounds like a more pleasant activity that is actually the case: a shower in our house invoves one of those rubber doodads that you plug onto your bath taps, and then due to extremely lowhot water pressure, kneel in the bath under a meagre trickly of water - meh!
> 
> Ordinarily I would be proper full-on grumpy about such a poor start to the day, but seeing as it's all in a good cause, I'm just mildly grumpy. And cold.
> 
> Mr Urch is up and has started a great big list of jobs - including going to the tip and clearing the garden up. I said I was feeling guilty that I won't be helping and he said 'you've got a job - growing babies'
> 
> Yesterday was quite a shitty day - we were both out and Mr Urch got back to find we'd been burgled. But bless him, he forbid me to come home til he had dealt with it all: the police, the socos, the mess .....
> 
> We lost most of the electronics in the house - which is annoying but replacable .... But they also took my nanas locket, which isn't replacable at all

Oh hun that is awful, and not what you need !! Your OH sounds amazing though and is dealing with it for you! I know how you feel happend to us about 10 years ago whilst we were on holiday and they took my grandmas jewellery which was not replacable.. i do hope they catch the scumbags and you get your locket back big hugs :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## purple_hope

urchin said:


> Yesterday was quite a shitty day - we were both out and Mr Urch got back to find we'd been burgled. But bless him, he forbid me to come home til he had dealt with it all: the police, the socos, the mess .....
> 
> We lost most of the electronics in the house - which is annoying but replacable .... But they also took my nanas locket, which isn't replacable at all

I'm so sorry to hear about your burglary! I can absolutely relate, because my home was broken into in mid-October when we were at work. It has been about 3 months now and yet the wound is only slowly started to heal. They took all of our electronics, ALL of my jewelry, and our identification (like passports, credit cards, etc.)! It's a horrible experience Urchin, and I hope you and Mr Urchin both soon feel safe and secure in your own home. For us, the police said it was organized crime, as they wore booties and latex gloves. The police told us not to expect to get any of our stuff back. We did have home insurance, and we are still in the process of replacing all of the stolen items. Hopefully for you they will catch the punk(s) that burglarized your home and recover your belongings!

The burglary for us happened the evening before my cycle monitoring CD3. I didn't sleep that night, and had to go to the clinic at 7am. I think that cycle they monitored for me was definitely affected by the stress. I ovulated later than normal, and I think my FSH level was higher than it normally would be. And for you, this happens when you need to be the most relaxed. Isn't it strange how all of these 'evil' things happen when you are not supposed to be stressed? I chose to believe that it was a test for me and DH. And I think we passed with flying colours, because it brought us even closer to one another. From what I can see, you and Mr Uchin have both handled the situation very well (where Mr Urchin is even trying to take most of it onto himself, so that you don't have to stress or worry - now that's a real example of a prince charming). I think you 2 have passed the 'evil' things test! Now we both deserve babies as a reward!! :)

Baby dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## urchin

you're right Purple - we have passed the test and now deserve our babies!

Heavenly, we're with CARE in Northampton - but they have clinics all over the country. It was our consultant who recommended it - but their waiting times were attractive (though got longer once we were on it)
But they are lovely - very helpful people and can't fault their care and support


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin your photo's made me smile no end :) Just think if you decide to do a pregnancy journal/scrap book then those pictures will make an amazing first entry :cloud9: I know that initially you weren't keen on IVF but I think it is so amazing that you get to see the actual moment of implantation :cloud9: No fertile myrtle can ever see that miracle :haha: xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

I was not on any medication when I had my first IUI. I didn't even get my MRI done until after and it showed I had a 3.8mm microadenoma. Did you have any symptoms from the elevated prolactin levels? I never even suspected any issues since I get my cycle like clock work.

I hear ya! lol I just want my baby already too!



ashknowsbest said:


> Cynthia - My levels weren't that high either but were still over the normal range so he put me on dostinex, it's the generic name for cabergoline! I think my levels were 50 not fasting and 35 fasting, so only over by 10. I've been on the medication for about 9 weeks and when I got my prolactin tested at week 7 it was at 1.6 which is excellent so I'm happy the medication worked. I'm still on it so that my levels stay under control. Were you diagnosed with a prolactinoma or did you just have high levels ? Were you on the medication when you had your first unsuccessful IUI?
> 
> I've been TTC for about 14-15 months at this point and I'm getting frustrated but trying to stay patient. Now that my prolactin is under control I'm hoping that I'll get pregnant soon. My RE said that if I'm not pregnant by February to come in and talk about what's next. I'm pretty sure he's going to put me on clomid, I don't think he would do unmedicated IUI only because my OH has a SA and everything came back fine with that ... so I'm not really sure how effective IUI would be for us....
> 
> I just want my baby already! Lol!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Our situations are so similar! I have a 2mm microadenoma on my pituitary gland! I didn't suspect anything was wrong because I had no symptoms either! No leakage and I always get my period every month. There were about 2 months a year where sometimes my period would come late, but it's normally just like clockwork! 

Good luck to you and it'd be great if we could keep in touch! I haven't seen many people on here with a prolactin problem!


----------



## gilmore85

cramps kicked in on Saturday and have got increasingly worse so think I'm on my way out although still got about a week to go OH wants us to wait to see if the witch turns up before we book all the doctors appointments but I dont see the point in waiting any longer


----------



## urchin

Hi Gilmore - now I'm not one to obsessively see symptoms where there aren't any, but cramps a week early heralded a pregnancy for me.... so if you don't usually cramp early I wouldn't count yourself out just yet xxx


----------



## Tasha16

lovely pictures urchin and i am so sorry about the breaking in, i do hope you get ur locket back xx


----------



## Tasha16

FF have you had ur oh sa results back yet? Xx


----------



## gilmore85

thanks urchin, so sorry about the break in and really hoping that you manage to get back your nanas locket xx

well at least ive got something to look forward to have just booked a little holiday to scotland in june :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for holiday :dance:

Tasha we have an appointment this Friday with FS so expect that we will get the results then :) x


----------



## wannabeprego

The :witch: got me.... I'm out.... :cry: 

I hate those dam cheap IC's.... looks like surgery is my next step... Oh joy....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

wannabeprego said:


> The :witch: got me.... I'm out.... :cry:
> 
> I hate those dam cheap IC's.... looks like surgery is my next step... Oh joy....

:hugs: Sorry hun xxx


----------



## babydust818

Hey ladies! I'd like to join this thread. I've been hiding out in the TTCAL section. Finally adventuring out. I've been TTC #1 for almost a year now. Had gotten pregnant in July but had a miscarriage a week after. So basically, it doesn't even feel like i was ever pregnant. I'm hoping i can have a BFP this month, but don't we all? I'll be testing Feb 3. FX'd


----------



## Dazed

Babydust - you are a stronger woman than I to stay in TTCAL that long. Once I hit 6 months I couldn't let how long it was taking TTC be known. I was scared I would scare the girls off or that they would think it was normal to take a long time.


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Heavenly, we're with CARE in Northampton - but they have clinics all over the country. It was our consultant who recommended it - but their waiting times were attractive (though got longer once we were on it)
> But they are lovely - very helpful people and can't fault their care and support

Thank you, I will see if there is one in my area. x



gilmore85 said:


> well at least ive got something to look forward to have just booked a little holiday to scotland in june :thumbup:

That sounds lovely!



Feisty Fidget said:


> Tasha we have an appointment this Friday with FS so expect that we will get the results then :) x

Last time my OH had a SA, it was 2 years ago, he is having another one done next week, be interesting to see how it compares, his last one was pretty decent but there is always room for improvement!




wannabeprego said:


> The :witch: got me.... I'm out.... :cry:
> 
> I hate those dam cheap IC's.... looks like surgery is my next step... Oh joy....

Sorry to hear that. x



babydust818 said:


> Hey ladies! I'd like to join this thread. I've been hiding out in the TTCAL section. Finally adventuring out. I've been TTC #1 for almost a year now. Had gotten pregnant in July but had a miscarriage a week after. So basically, it doesn't even feel like i was ever pregnant. I'm hoping i can have a BFP this month, but don't we all? I'll be testing Feb 3. FX'd

Sorry about the mc. :hugs: My AF is due in around 5 days but not sure if Clomid will wreak havoc or not with my cycle, seeing it's the first time I have used Clomid.


----------



## babydust818

dazed, i've stayed in 2 threads over in ttcal with some good girls whom had a MC right around the time i did and still are having a time getting pregnant. So it definitely helps there. it's reality that some people may not get a BFP immediately after! Some ppl need to realize that, huh?!

heavenly, fx'd for you on clomid! I heard it's great for most women. hope this is your time!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Heavenly :flower:


----------



## Dazed

babydust818 said:


> dazed, i've stayed in 2 threads over in ttcal with some good girls whom had a MC right around the time i did and still are having a time getting pregnant. So it definitely helps there. it's reality that some people may not get a BFP immediately after! Some ppl need to realize that, huh?!
> 
> heavenly, fx'd for you on clomid! I heard it's great for most women. hope this is your time!

Your probably right that they need to know that, but I'm not the type of person to point it out. Too shy I guess.


----------



## wannabeprego

babydust818 said:


> Hey ladies! I'd like to join this thread. I've been hiding out in the TTCAL section. Finally adventuring out. I've been TTC #1 for almost a year now. Had gotten pregnant in July but had a miscarriage a week after. So basically, it doesn't even feel like i was ever pregnant. I'm hoping i can have a BFP this month, but don't we all? I'll be testing Feb 3. FX'd

Welcome to the group!! I am very sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:Good luck and baby dust to you!!:dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Wannabeprego &#8211; Sorry the :witch: got you hunny x

Gilmore &#8211; Yeah for a hoilday! I love scotland and really want to go back soon, just got to find somewhere that doesnt mind 3 dogs stopping too. 

Urchin &#8211; OMG so sorry to hear about the break in. Really hope it gets sorted for you xx

FF &#8211; Good luck for Friday x

Babydust &#8211; Welcome to the group and sorry for your loss x

:hugs: to anyone else i have missed.

AFM - Well i think we are out this cycle as i think i OVed on the Saturday but we only DTD on the Thursday night. After this he was 'not in the mood' *sigh* why is it that as soon as OV is here men seem to lose interest? I mean come on its the only thing you have to do in all this LOL. Other then that been busy with the puppies and get woken up at 3am everymorining by screaming puppies wanting food. Raina (their mum) looks at me like 'come on then the puppies are hungry' as she doesnt feed them all the time now. Cant say i blame her really as they do have very sharp little teeth.


----------



## Tasha16

I hope ur not out Razcox gl, FF good luck for friday. Welcome to the newbies and i hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Raz it only takes one hun :hugs: I remember when my Mum's dog had puppies just how sharp their little teeth and claws were; she was so sore and cut that we had to smother the worst bits in vaseline :( She didn't much enjoy being a Mummy and I remember there were countless times that she would be trying to escape into the corridoor dropping feeding puppies on the floor in her wake :wacko: Boo has finally stopped bleeding but is humping one of her toys like mad :blush: The worst part is she brings her toy over to you making you think she wants to play and then as your holding it in her preferred elevated position she humps away :blush: Not too sure whether to correct her or let her get it out of her system. It isn't dominance related more like she needs a man to impregnate her :haha: We all know that feeling just about ovulation ;) x


----------



## Cynthia86

I would love to keep in touch! 

I went in this morning to have my prolactin checked again. Now to just wait for the results!



ashknowsbest said:


> Our situations are so similar! I have a 2mm microadenoma on my pituitary gland! I didn't suspect anything was wrong because I had no symptoms either! No leakage and I always get my period every month. There were about 2 months a year where sometimes my period would come late, but it's normally just like clockwork!
> 
> Good luck to you and it'd be great if we could keep in touch! I haven't seen many people on here with a prolactin problem!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! Like the other girls said all it takes is that one :spermy:!!! :dust: :dust:

@Fiesty, Good luck with your appointment!! :flower:

AFM, I am freaking out trying to decide what to do because DH and me discussed me doing the surgery now since I just got my AF and I can schedule it now if i want... Eeekkk, I wasnt mentally prepared to do it just yet though, in my head I had been putting it off until my March cycle so I still had some time to debate doing both surgeries verses doing just the one... :wacko: My only concern is that we havent even filed our taxes yet, we are still waiting on some of the W2's that we need so we can file...But usually what happens with the medical bills, is it takes about a month for the health insurance company to process the claim and than the Fertility office will bill us, so I am thinking that with timing we could have our tax refund back before I even got billed for the surgeries...

Plus to be totally honest with you I am scared of having surgery, and at the same time I am excited about the possibilities it will bring for me to finally get my BFP... I was thinking if I just did the one required hysterscopy it would leave us more $$ to be able to do a round of IUI, but if I do both surgeries the costs would be greater now and we might not be able to afford to do IUI, but at the same time we could try on our own for a while since I will be prime and at my best fertility wise since my obstacles will be taken away, except of course we are still left with DH's low sperm count.... I just got him back on fertility vitamins to try to work on getting his :spermy: numbers back up again!!! What to do, What to do girls????????????? EEEEEeeekkkk, do it now and be able to start TTC again in March or wait until Marchto do it when we have our tax return back first..... Do one surgery or both... I am going to have to write a list of questions down and call my DR's office i think.. lordy I am going to drive myself to drink...

On a lighter note, totally off topic, I made yummy apple muffins lastnight!!! they cane out delicous!!!:haha: DH loved them and ate like 4 of them when I was done....:thumbup:Just thought I would share...LOL....


----------



## wannabeprego

Than I just wanted to add to my last post, what if doing both surgeries could be the difference between me getting my BFP or not.... what if the choice to not do the second surgery makes that big of a difference and I dont take the chance... Eeekkkkk... :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe Do it, you will never be mentally prepared for it, but like you say it could make all the difference, and if not at least you will know and it will help in your journey either way, I do know what you are going through :) I was so glad and relieved that I did it and it has taken us to the next step xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cynthia - When will you get the results? I'll be checking to see when you post them! Oh and you might have already said this but how long have you been on the medication now, or are you not on it now?


----------



## Cynthia86

Probably by the end of the week I will know something. I am currently not on any meds!



ashknowsbest said:


> Cynthia - When will you get the results? I'll be checking to see when you post them! Oh and you might have already said this but how long have you been on the medication now, or are you not on it now?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! well good luck! I'll keep my FX'd that your levels are low without meds but if not, at least we know the meds work!


----------



## urchin

welcome babydust - sorry to hear about your loss chikkie xxx

wannabe DO IT! seriously, having both surgeries done is going to give you the best shot at your BFP hon...really, there is no sense in having one done and then finding out down the line that you are going to need to go back for the other anyway. You may as well get them out of the way then save up again for the IUI (if you still need it)
In the meantime look into boosting mr wannabe's troops 
YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE!

AFM I'm trying very hard to stay away from symptom spotting - I'm so full of artificial hormones that I doubt that anything my body might throw at me (including the infamous lying tits) is to be believed


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Urchin I really hope that this time those tits aren't lieing :dance:

Wannabe I agree with Urchin you really should get both done hun :hugs:

Well I was due to ovulate today as temp dropped yesterday BUT temp dropped even further this morning so who knows :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice and for listening to my concerns girls!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Well I made up my mind to do both procedures at the same time, and make sure that I have the best possible chance to get my BFP!!! I couldnt handle asking myself the "what if questions" I would ask myself if I didnt get pregnant and only did the one surgery, and I need to know that I did everything in my power to get pregnant!!!! I called my DR's office and left a message with the surgical scheduler and she just called me back a few minutes ago. Unfortunatly my DR is all booked up for the entire month of February for surgeries already and isn't available until the month of March. They did have another DR. that was available as early as Wednesday to do the surgery, but I havent ever seen him before and I am not that comfortable having a male DR for these types of things, So I booked the 2 surgeries with my female Dr. that I like very much and that has done all of my infertility testing up until now, although she will have a male DR assisting her for the 2 surgeries, so the surgeries are booked for March 6th, at 1:00pm, and I just checked with DH and he doesnt have anything going on at work and should be able to get the day off without any problems to take me. :thumbup: 

Now all i need to do is call the outpatient surgical facility and the anethesiologist to get an idea of my total out of pocket costs after insurance and hopefully by that time we will have our tax return back as well...:thumbup: So the deed is done and I have made up my mind.... Now I just need to stay calm and focus on the reward of having a baby and not worry about the surgery itself....LOL.... I will try my best ladies to do this, i promise.... :blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

Crap, I just realized that based on my average cycle the date that the surgery scheduler and me picked would be right when I was most likely ovulating and I need to try to reschedule because I am pretty sure the surgery would need to be done before ovulation at the beginning of my cycle.... hmmm... this is going to be tuff to schedule this far out in advance since the Dr. is all booked up for February already.... :wacko: I will call tomorrow and see what we can figure out instead...


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe you don't need to reschedule, the only time they won't do the surgery is when your bleeding, OV doesn't matter with the lap xxx


----------



## urchin

good on ya wannabe - sooner it's all done the sooner you can get yourself back in the saddle :hugs:

no news from me this morning - still a little crampy, tits still sore and resisting the urge to test with a will of pure iron!
I shall be a good lil echiniod and wait until the 4th February as I was told to do 
I have to ring the clinic this morning as I'm down to 8 days worth of Progynova, which won't reach as far as 4th... they did send me loads but I guess I'm using them up quicker since they doubled my dose.

Me and Mr Urch have booked to go see a house on Saturday - and I'm angling to get us booked to see another straight after.
The first one is very cheap but needs some work doing on it. If we went for that one we could just port my mortgage over and use the profit from selling this one to do the work (Mr Urch can't face plastering ever, ever again!) We would have a tiny mortgage but the downside is that the house isn't one an especially nice street in the village .... not that it's dreadful, but there are nicer bits

the second house would take us to the top of our budget, is a fair bit bigger and wouldn't need work. Mr Urch saw pics of it and said 'nah, that needs work' - making the classic mistake of looking at the wallpaper and thinking 'I couldn't live with that'.... but I told him wherever we move will need painting - even if it is just cream paint throughout, there will still be marks where their furniture has been - 'we'll out ours in the same place then' was his helpful suggestion.

Honestly, Mr Urch is not the practical one in our relationship :haha:

So I guess I lied, there was _some_ news, just not very interesting news :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Urchin decisions, decisions :flower: We brought our flat off plan and I remember the second time we went to view the flat (pretty much a shell) DH said that he didn't want to go through with it as he couldn't picture how it was going to be! :haha: Needless to say I talked him round with my feminine whiles and he is glad we did it!

Wannabe the only way that they wouldn't do it is if you had unprotected sex before ovulation and that there was a chance you were pregnant. You will just have to give that cycle a miss hun :hugs:

Nothing to report for me really, ovulation is still not confirmed and we are still dtd every other day to keep our bases covered. Really depressing thing is my mind has already turned to what we can do next month to increase chances :dohh:


----------



## urchin

FF - those feminine wiles are blummin useful aren't they :D

Ok - I think I might have a bona fide symptom ... am feeling pretty nauseous and very 'heavy' in the middle (like I just ate a massive sunday dinner - except I didn't)

just thought I'd share :D


----------



## gilmore85

eeeeeek! I hope so getting so excited for you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the well wishes and luck girls!!!! :hugs: 

@Urchin, those symptoms sound really great!!! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust coming your way!!! Come on BFP!!!! :dust: :dust: Good luck with the house hunting as well!!! :thumbup:

So I talked to the DR's office and the scheduler explained to me that it is okay if I am ovulating when the surgeries take place, Me and DH will probably just abstain from sex during my fertile window so that I dont have any chance of pregnancy that cycle. I hate to put the surgery off any longer to the next cycle because I am anxious to get back on board with TTC for the next cycle which will start for me around the 19th of March based on that surgery date. Tomorrow my DR is going to call me back to answer some additional questions that I have about the surgery as well since she was out of the office today.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin the house news IS exciting, I do hope you get it all sorted soon, looks like you might need a new house with all those symptoms :))
Wannabe Good Luck with the wait for your surgery, it will soon fly by :)


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi girls, it's been forever since I posted.. haven't really had the energy to write anything out since my life is uber complicated at the moment, but I have been keeping up!

my fx'd for you Urch :) They sound like good symptoms (and real ones too! :haha: ).. Hopefully you get the house you want! :D

Wannabe: Good choice :) It's better to just do it all at once :thumbup: Hope it all goes well for you!! 

Welcome to all the new comers- I hope you don't have to stay long!

Sorry for those AF got (she got me too :sad1: )

So here's where I am at the moment: HSG is going to be done once we get taxes back, SA will be done in late Feb (lol, I want to give him as much time in boxers as possible!), however in the mean time I have to get my yearly exam and when I'm there I'll tell her I want the official referral to a FS and if she could do that, it would be great. Once I get the referral, I would like to talk to the FS before the HSG/2nd SA just because my obgyn is an idiot when it comes to infertility :dohh: and I think the Clomid is thinning out my lining (I have been getting lighter and lighter periods since I've been on Clomid with heavier spotting in each cycle-which obviously defeats the purpose of lengthening my LP out lol) so I'd like to know what other options I have regarding that. 

Here's a question for you ladies though, when doing the HSG how do they know if the tubes were originally blocked (if the dye unblocks the tube)? My obgyn is concerned I have endo and that my tubes may be scarred and/or have a minor blockage from it as well.. Do we just guess? If I get pregnant the cycle after do we just contribute this to the HSG? I guess I just don't understand the whole process about that...


----------



## wannabeprego

Skoer1360 said:


> Here's a question for you ladies though, when doing the HSG how do they know if the tubes were originally blocked (if the dye unblocks the tube)? My obgyn is concerned I have endo and that my tubes may be scarred and/or have a minor blockage from it as well.. Do we just guess? If I get pregnant the cycle after do we just contribute this to the HSG? I guess I just don't understand the whole process about that...

@Skoer, thank you for the kind words and support hun....:flower:

As far as your questions about the HSG, my DR did the HSG as just a routine part of infertility testing, I did of course start out with the goal of wanting to do IUI because of DH's low sperm count, but they wont clear me for IUI until i go through all of the infertility testing first. It is a necessary step to make sure your tubes are open and that this problem isn't the reason why you arent getting pregnant. That was the only initial reason why I had mine done. I know that if the DR is able to see inside yout uterus when they do a procedure than they can see the beginning of your tubes, and it is possible that during an ultrasound or another procedure your DR thought he saw signs of scarring or endo which led him to make that statement. Did you ask your DR why he thought you may have scarring on your tubes, did the DR see something during an exam which led him to believe this?? The only way to know for sure if your tubes are open or blocked is with the HSG either way though, that is the only way to be totally sure. 

I think that if you do get pregnant after the HSG and that you have been TTC for a really long time, there is a pretty good chance that the HSG opened up a minor blockage which could of been preventing the sperm from meeting the eggs. I have heard stories of girls getting pregnant after the HSG, one lady was trying for 9 years and got pregnant right after the HSG so over all i think it is worth doing the test to verify if there is a problem or not so you guys can figure out what steps you need to do next to get your BFP. 

Good luck to you hun, I hope your tubes are going to be open and that everything is alright. :hugs::hugs:

Here are 2 links to two different threads where i was talking about the HSG and girls were telling me about their experiences, I posted these threads before in here when another girl was asking about the HSG as well, so forgive me in advance if you have already seen these. 


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ogram-october-updated-hsg-outcome-pg-2-a.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for you ladies though, when doing the HSG how do they know if the tubes were originally blocked (if the dye unblocks the tube)? My obgyn is concerned I have endo and that my tubes may be scarred and/or have a minor blockage from it as well.. Do we just guess? If I get pregnant the cycle after do we just contribute this to the HSG? I guess I just don't understand the whole process about that...
> 
> @Skoer, thank you for the kind words and support hun....:flower:
> 
> As far as your questions about the HSG, my DR did the HSG as just a routine part of infertility testing, it is a necessary step to make sure your tubes are open and that this problem isn't the reason why you arent getting pregnant. That was the only initial reason why I had mine done. I know that if the DR is able to see inside yout uterus when they do a procedure than they can see the beginning of your tubes, and it is possible that during an ultrasound or another procedure your DR thought he saw signs of scarring or endo which led him to make that statement. Did you ask your DR why he thought you may have scarring on your tubes, did the DR see something during an exam which led him to believe this?? The only way to know for sure if your tubes are open or blocked is with the HSG either way though, that is the only way to be totally sure.
> 
> I think that if you do get pregnant after the HSG and that you have been TTC for a really long time, there is a pretty good chance that the HSG opened up a minor blockage which could of been preventing the sperm from meeting the eggs. I have heard stories of girls getting pregnant after the HSG, one lady was trying for 9 years and got pregnant right after the HSG so over all i think it is worth doing the test to verify if there is a problem or not so you guys can figure out what steps you need to do next to get your BFP.
> 
> Good luck to you hun, I hope your tubes are going to be open and that everything is alright. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Here are 2 links to two different threads where i was talking about the HSG and girls were telling me about their experiences, I posted these threads before in here when another girl was asking about the HSG as well, so forgive me in advance if you have already seen these.
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ogram-october-updated-hsg-outcome-pg-2-a.html
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.htmlClick to expand...

I just wanted to add this to my last post... In my case the HSG X-Ray revealed a fibroid on the wall of my uterus which than led my DR to want to do a Saline Sonohysterography and it led to discovering a polyp in my uterus as well, and of course my one possibly blocked tube as well. So now that I know about those i am having the surgeries as you already know, but it just shows how one step can help lead you to what you need to do next to get your BFP...:thumbup: I really hope that removing the polyp gets us our BFP finally!!! I guess the dr is going to leave the fibroid alone since it is in the muscle wall of the uterus and isnt giving me any problems. It is just that nasty polyp in my case...


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I've been pretty quiet but there's really not much going on with me! 

OH has been gone since early Monday morning, I miss him like crazy but he'll be back on Saturday night! 

I'm waiting to O, I believe I have about 7 days until I O, I've still been temping but not like crazy, if I miss a day I do and I'm not getting really upset about it! 

I hope everyone is okay! Urchin good luck, the symptoms sound promising!


----------



## Skoer1360

Wannabe: My obgyn doesn't really know what she's talking about regarding the endo (she even said it herself that she doesn't know much outside of pregnancy) :wacko: She's a right idiot actually. She's only concerned (aka: she hasn't seen anything) because of my heavy and painful periods that I have endo and one of the 'side effects' I guess, are minor blockages to your tubes and/or scarring.. I'm really not taking any of her advice seriously except for that because _I_ have suspected endo before because I'm the only one of my friends that had any sort of problems or pain regarding their periods and my mom never got cramps before, my sister doesn't either (lucky shits :haha:).

Thanks for the reply and the links though, it really has helped! Hopefully (and I know this sounds silly) it's just a minor blockage that is keeping us from getting pregnant and the HSG will fix it! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Skoer there is an online test somewhere that you can do to see whether you have many of the endo symptoms, hope you don't hun :hugs:

Urchin this is it hun!

Well I am officially without a car! Listed it for sale on Monday and it sold by midday today with payment. I am slightly peed off as we brought it second hand for £2050 18 months ago and we only got £800 for it today but that is the way it goes I guess. I am sure this is going to cause family arguments as I refuse to spend an hour and a half round trip on the bus to go over to my Nan's to help care for her several times a week so it is all just on hold until I get another car :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Hey Skoer good to see you .... Heavy and painful periods CAN be down to endo, but also lots of other things. Mine have always been heavy and extremely painful but a laperoscopy showed no signs of endo at all - just very large blood vessels in the abdominal area. My consultant told me that these were often associated with heavy and painful periods. However as it wasn't something 'wrong' just my physiology, there was little he could do.

Fingers crossed that yours isn't endo either xx

well, I'm dog tired so have headed off for an early night - nearly fell asleep at my mate's house this afto - with her extremely talkative 2 year old chattering away at me!


----------



## Skoer1360

Hmmm maybe, I guess I didn't realize that people could have painful/heavy periods without it but it makes sense now that you mention it lol. I really hope it isn't endo either, that would just top off my list of things wrong with me lol :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tired aye Urchin ;) x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Ash- I was surprised to get my results so fast. Not good news. I went from a level 48 to 105! RE wants me to see an Endocrinologist. Already have the appointment set which isn't until March 1. My RE said once all this gets sorted out then I can continue on with fertility treatment (clomid + IUI). 

Are you only temping to keep track of O? Good thing your OH will be back in time before you ovulate!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cynthia - so sorry to hear about the elevated levels! I'm surprised your doctor wants you to see an endocrinologist. I got to a reproductive endocrinologist and he was able to prescribe me what I needed himself, since of course I need the prolactin to be okay because of TTC. Hmm ... do you know why he's sending you to an RE instead of prescribing the medication himself? I'm sure he has good reason, I just wonder what it is. 

Yeah, I've been temping for about 4 cycles now ... I think I'm on my 4th cycle now and I have pretty consistent charts. I always get the temp rise at about the same time each month, etc. I'm a little annoyed because last cycle my temp stayed up really high I thought I might be preggo but it was a BFN when I tested! I like charting but temping drives you crazy sometimes! And yes, I'm very happy that my OH gets back just in time for O. If he didn't, he would hear about it for a while! 

And if it goes bad this month and it's not bfp, then I'll be going to my FS and hopefully doing clomid or IUI or maybe both together! I'm looking forward to seeing what's next if it doesn't work out this month!


----------



## urchin

FF - guess what!
I've woken up this morning with proper AF-style cramps .... which means one of two things.
I predict a day of close knicker watch coming up!


----------



## fisher640

Urch I expect you to keep us all fully abreast of any possible knicker watch updates!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

light coloured knickers and white loo roll only please ;) These always lead to the best results :haha:

Well I think I'm annovulatory this month :cry: We are keeping up with the bedding just in-case but my temps are all over the place :( This is a wasted round post HSG so feeling really crappy about it!


----------



## urchin

FF that's blummin terrible - the least your ovaries could do post-HSG is squeeze out an egg. 

I'm afraid I don't have any light coloured knickers clean (which is no mean feat seeing as I probably have about 50 pairs each of white and black) but I tend to save up washing to do a full load and it's been darks I've washed the last few times, not whites!
I have got a pristine white panty liner though, does that meet with your approval?

...and so far today, still bright and white down there :D


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle that sucks big style! :hugs: what day are you on? keep bd just in case you never know xx

Urhcin - So pleased everything is still bright and white for you,! :thumbup:

AFM: temps have started to drop already so guess I'm just waiting for her to show up


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, Big hugs to you hun... :hugs: :hugs:

@Urchin!!! Good luck, I hope the :witch: stays away!!!Come on BFP!!!!!!! :af: :af::af::af: :dust: :dust:

AFM,So my DR called me back this morning, and of course i was half asleep since she woke me up and i could barely think straight, But she gave me another option to try to repeat the HSG to try to see if we can open the other tube again, But this time I would be on muscle relaxers and a volume to calm me down to see if that helps. But, I am not sure if my health insurance would cover the same procedure a second time so soon after the first one was done. Plus i had a really ruff time with my first HSG, it was horrible for me to be honest and the thought of redoing it isnt wonderful, but at the same time I could maybe avoid getting my belly cut into with the lap surgery, so now I have another option to obsess over and drive myself totally batty with!!! The DR. suggested I call and schedule the HSG now before the surgery if I want to try that first, but I dont know, I am so confused. The one tube that is possibly blocked, if there is a blockage and it didnt just spasm had the dye flow through the first part of the tube alright, it just never came out the end, so if there is a blockage than it is at the top of the tube which would require a lap to unblock it for the DR to be able to see where the blockage is at the top of the tube... And that is assuming the tube is even blocked in the first place....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Of course the DR reminded me that I can just do the hysteroscopy and that I only need one tube open to be able to do IUI so the lap is of course optional, but of course my odds of pregnancy are increased with two open tubes.. Lordy i am going to go batty with this whole thing....

I really wish that it was standard to give a person muscle relaxers and volume before the HSG all of the time because I hear so many stories like mine with the tube maybe spasming or being blocked....etc.... I would of taken meds with my HSG for sure because I was a nervous wreck before mine.... lordy...:wacko:


----------



## Razcox

FF - That sucks about not OVing. Will keep my fingers crossed an egg has or will pop out on the sly for you.

urchin - 3 out of the 4 times i have gotten a bfp it was after having AF type cramps early. The one time i remember being really upset because i thought i was out then about 5 days later i got a BFP. :thumbup:

Wannabe - Sorry i cant offer any advise or help as this is a bit beyond me. Wanted to send you a big cycber hug though for the stress its causeing x

Gilmore - Booo about the temps dropping, its always so depressing to see it!

Nothing to report here just plodding along waiting for AF to show in a week or so. Been doing some drawings to make a mascot for our breed club and looking after the pups. Alo gotten really into glee!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks for the ovulation commiserations my lovelies :flower: I am currently CD16 here is my chart if you wish to have a peek; https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2 I have scoured back through my past 'natural' cycles and the latest I have ever ovulated is CD14 :wacko: I am clinging to the hope that the HSG has yet again delayed ovulation :shrug:

Urchin the liner does indeed meet with my approval :thumbup: As long as it's white that's all that matters to me :)

Wannabe I would personally go for the lap, yes it may be the scarier option BUT you are guaranteed to have the blockage sorted whereas with another HSG it is lower odds. I would imagine that the cost of an out of pocket HSG with extra meds would be the same as a lap?

Amy I really hope your not out hun :hugs:

Raz glad your keeping busy hun xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, thank you for the kind words and advice... :hugs: Yeah, the HSG without insurance would be $500.00 so it probably would end up being close to the cost of the lap after my health insurance pays, assuming that my health insurance wouldnt cover a second HSG... That is a good point to consider...

I just wanted to share this video clip with you girls... It is about a news reporter that has a support group for dealing with infertility and she discusses her problems she had with infertility... 

https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/41755675#41755675


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> @Fiesty, thank you for the kind words and advice... :hugs: Yeah, the HSG without insurance would be $500.00 so it probably would end up being close to the cost of the lap after my health insurance pays, assuming that my health insurance wouldnt cover a second HSG... That is a good point to consider...
> 
> I just wanted to share this video clip with you girls... It is about a news reporter that has a support group for dealing with infertility and she discusses her problems she had with infertility...
> 
> https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/41755675#41755675

To add to this last post about the video.... i suppose I consider you B&B girls to be my support group since I dont have one IRL...:hugs::hugs: You ladies are the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

:hugs: I feel the same way! Even though a couple people know about me ttc, they just don't understand how I feel either because they haven't started ttc or were never ltttc. You ladies are amazing!


----------



## urchin

this group is indeed the best - I have a couple of people IRL who really do know what I'm going through because their TTC journey has been as long as mine ... but there are still things I can tell you lot that I wouldn't tell them.
e.g. there is one person I know who is also going through IVF - but I am her manager so there's a limit to the things I can discuss with her. She is a lovely person and we get on really well, but honestly, would you want your boss telling you about her strumping schedule???

I also have 2 family members who have also struggled to conceive (both now have beautiful daughters) but still I don't think they want to know about my cervical mucus or Mr Urch's soldiers :D

But on here, I can tell you what I like and I know you won't judge me (cuz you're all doing it too) and I know you all understand the pain and the frustration and the jealousy and the anger and all of the other emotions that us LTTTCers go through.

and we can advise and support each other because we have all been there and we all KNOW!

yaaaayyyy for us!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Because of our loss some people IRL know we are trying but I can't really talk to my best friend about it because she suffered a still birth shortly after we lost Sprout so it is not really a topic I would want to put her through. On here however you all know my nightly shenanigans, knicker contents and severely bad moods, thank you lovelies :hugs:

Wannabe that was an interesting view, I can't believe it is only 1 in 8, I had it in my head it was something like 1 in 4, god I feel like an even bigger loser now :haha: The exclusive club that no one wants to be in :rofl:

Well it's official post Christmas bloat is taking over, I feel like poo and the weight is creeping up. Seeing as I am going vegan next cycle it is time I re-joined the gym :dance: I only quit last year as stopped going and couldn't justify the expense but I am actually really looking forward to it again :)


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> FF that's blummin terrible - the least your ovaries could do post-HSG is squeeze out an egg.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any light coloured knickers clean (which is no mean feat seeing as I probably have about 50 pairs each of white and black) but I tend to save up washing to do a full load and it's been darks I've washed the last few times, not whites!
> I have got a pristine white panty liner though, does that meet with your approval?
> 
> ...and so far today, still bright and white down there :D

Urchin, exciting times... keep us posted! x:hugs:


----------



## urchin

You'll be pleased to know I did a white4s wash last night - just for you lot :D
So white pants are a go!

Feeling a little more 'normal' in the belly department this morning ... not so full or crampy - which has given me a little check in the hopefulness department.

This really is the toughest of 2WWs


----------



## Tasha16

I really am praying u get ur bfp urchin x FF good luck with oh results x Afm i had my hsg yesturday which was painful but bearable so now i am just waiting for an appointment for the results xx


----------



## pinkfee

Just popping in to say Hi and to say i have still been lurking and following all of your progress...

and to say 'hear hear' to this being the best group! 

Hope your all well and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin it is normal for symptoms to come and go hun :hugs:

Tasha good luck with the results.

Well bad news for us :cry: DH :spermy: has dropped from 23 million to 5.2 million ! It is such a drop that the specialist was convinced he had been smoking weed! We were then told to repeat the test in 3 months time but based on getting 'normal' results and my tests the next step would be IVF :cry: Now IVF in my book would be fan-flipping tastic if it wasn't for the fact that we have to wait until we are 30 to just be put on the list - meaning a minimum of 4 years from now. I enquired about IUI and was told that our PCT doesn't fund it so IVF will be the only option. Also due to the wonderful NHS rules if by some miracle we can afford private IVF and it fails the NHS will tell us that I am no-longer eligible for IVF due to private attempt.

Feeling rather low right now and to top it all off I have to go and sit with my Nana this evening and she is playing up terribly at the moment meaning it is going to be a rough one when all I want to do is curl up and hide :(


----------



## gilmore85

Oh my, did they give any other explanation as to how it could have dropped so much? :hugs: to you I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Amy :flower:

They said it could be stress/diet/environment etc I did raise the issue that DH is coeliac but won't stick to his gluten free diet as he believes he was misdiagnosed (he clearly is coeliac as looks ill constantly when eating gluten) and she did say that it could have an impact on numbers but she mentioned it was a huge drop.

Even if we manage to get DH :spermy: up to normal limits we are still stranded as she is saying IVF is the next step once we get his numbers back up :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF I am sorry to hear about your DH'S numbers dropping, and the prospect of IVF, I know I had a hard time dealing with the fact I have to have IVF, but now I am embracing it like you. Sounds like your PCT are strict, I know my PCT will only fund people 30+, married etc etc but I know if you have a diagnosed reason everything seems to move a lot quicker. It might be worth looking into egg sharing as you can sometimes get that free or only have top pay £500 that is if it is something that you wouldn't mind doing. Or you could always move (not really a practical option)....something we considered, if we lived just 3 miles away we would get 3 free rounds and not 1 :(
Urchin fingers and toes still crossed for you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am so sorry about your DH's SA results.....:hugs: :hugs:

If he isnt on vitamins to help with his number than get him on some ASAP. I have heard that Wellman Conception vitamins are the best ones out there for you UK girls. Also if his numbers went from a normal count to that low it makes me wonder if he was just having an off day or something maybe and the numbers arent actually as bad as they seem to be. How long ago was his first SA done where his numbers were more normal? I can feel your pain hun though because my DH has a low :spermy: count and it does make things more difficult... Although I am also a member of a vasectomy reversal girls thread on B&B and there are a several girls that have gotten pregnant with low numbers, a couple I know that got pregnant with only 1 million count with the old fashioned way, so please dont loose all hope hun. But the best thing you can do is get your DH on vitamins. Good luck to you hun... :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrshanna

@Urchin...I cant imagine how you are going to wait until Feb 4th without going crazy! Im going crazy FOR you!!!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Ladies! I know I haven't posted here much, but I have a question. Does the below response look like my insurance will cover an HSG?

Thank you for contacting Anthem Blue Cross and Blue Shield. The hysterosalpingogram requires a pre-authorization before the service is rendered. If a pre-authorization is not completed prior to the service being rendered, the claim may be denied. If the pre-authorization for the hysterosalpingogram is approved, your co-pay responsibility will be determined by where the service is provided. There is a $40.00 co-pay member responsiblity if this service is provided within a participating specialist's office. If this procedure is performed in a participating outpatient facility setting (hospital), your co-pay responsiblity is $40.00. On your policy, the maximum out of pocket that you would pay per calendar year is $2500.00.


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Hi Ladies! I know I haven't posted here much, but I have a question. Does the below response look like my insurance will cover an HSG?
> 
> Thank you for contacting Anthem Blue Cross and Blue Shield. The hysterosalpingogram requires a pre-authorization before the service is rendered. If a pre-authorization is not completed prior to the service being rendered, the claim may be denied. If the pre-authorization for the hysterosalpingogram is approved, your co-pay responsibility will be determined by where the service is provided. There is a $40.00 co-pay member responsiblity if this service is provided within a participating specialist's office. If this procedure is performed in a participating outpatient facility setting (hospital), your co-pay responsiblity is $40.00. On your policy, the maximum out of pocket that you would pay per calendar year is $2500.00.

Yes, it would be covered by your insurance as long as you get pre-authorization. Your Dr's office should be able to do the pre-authorization for you so ask them to take care of it for you. In other words your DR's office contacts your health insurance company and gets them whatever information is required to get pre-approval for the procedure to be done. If they do not set this up in advance before your appointment than your claim will be denied. Also make sure that your DR is an in network provider for your health insurance company so than all you will have to pay is a $40 dollar copay like they have stated. You can check with your DR's office and your health insurance company to make sure your Dr is in network for your insurance company to be totally sure. 

The out of pocket max of the 2500 means that once you reach your out of pocket max, and have paid that much out of your own pocket in a calender year than your plan pays 100%..... Co-pays dont count towards the out of pocket max though, it is only if your plan is paying a percentage like 85%, and if you were paying 15%, that 15% counts towards your out of pocket maximum...

I used to work for a health insurance company for a few years so that is why I know alot about health insurance plans. :blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I know I haven't posted here much, but I have a question. Does the below response look like my insurance will cover an HSG?
> 
> Thank you for contacting Anthem Blue Cross and Blue Shield. The hysterosalpingogram requires a pre-authorization before the service is rendered. If a pre-authorization is not completed prior to the service being rendered, the claim may be denied. If the pre-authorization for the hysterosalpingogram is approved, your co-pay responsibility will be determined by where the service is provided. There is a $40.00 co-pay member responsiblity if this service is provided within a participating specialist's office. If this procedure is performed in a participating outpatient facility setting (hospital), your co-pay responsiblity is $40.00. On your policy, the maximum out of pocket that you would pay per calendar year is $2500.00.
> 
> Yes, it would be covered by your insurance as long as you get pre-authorization. Your Dr's office should be able to do the pre-authorization for you so ask them to take care of it for you. In other words your DR's office contacts your health insurance company and gets them whatever information is required to get pre-approval for the procedure to be done. If they do not set this up in adnavce before your appointment than your claim will be denied. Also make sure that your DR is an in network provider for your health insurance provider so than all you will have to pay is a $40 dollar copay like they have stated. You can check with your DR's office and your health insurance company to make sure your Dr is in network for your insurance company to be totally sure.
> 
> The out of pocket max of the 2500 means that once you reach your out of pocket max, and have paid that much out of your own pocket in a calender year than your plan pays 100%..... Co-pays dont count towrds the out of pocket max though, it is only if your plan is paying a percentage like 85%, and if you were paying 15%, that 15% counts towards your out of pocket maximum...
> 
> I used to work for a health insurance company for a few years so that is why I know alot about health insurance plans. :blush:Click to expand...


I just wanted to add that also anything that you pay towards your plan deductible will count towards that out of pocket maximum as well. I am not sure if you have a deductible or not with your health insurance plan, but i just wanted to give u that info in case you do.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Wannabe... glad I asked this group!


----------



## lucylou7

Feisty Fidget said:


> Urchin it is normal for symptoms to come and go hun :hugs:
> 
> Tasha good luck with the results.
> 
> Well bad news for us :cry: DH :spermy: has dropped from 23 million to 5.2 million ! It is such a drop that the specialist was convinced he had been smoking weed! We were then told to repeat the test in 3 months time but based on getting 'normal' results and my tests the next step would be IVF :cry: Now IVF in my book would be fan-flipping tastic if it wasn't for the fact that we have to wait until we are 30 to just be put on the list - meaning a minimum of 4 years from now. I enquired about IUI and was told that our PCT doesn't fund it so IVF will be the only option. Also due to the wonderful NHS rules if by some miracle we can afford private IVF and it fails the NHS will tell us that I am no-longer eligible for IVF due to private attempt.
> 
> Feeling rather low right now and to top it all off I have to go and sit with my Nana this evening and she is playing up terribly at the moment meaning it is going to be a rough one when all I want to do is curl up and hide :(

Oh FF why is your PCT being so blooming arsey! Where are you based i cant believe that you have to be 30+ is there no movement with that at all? hHope you get it sorted huni xx:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Thanks Wannabe... glad I asked this group!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/BGwelcome.gif


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks Amy :flower:
> 
> They said it could be stress/diet/environment etc I did raise the issue that DH is coeliac but won't stick to his gluten free diet as he believes he was misdiagnosed (he clearly is coeliac as looks ill constantly when eating gluten) and she did say that it could have an impact on numbers but she mentioned it was a huge drop.
> 
> Even if we manage to get DH :spermy: up to normal limits we are still stranded as she is saying IVF is the next step once we get his numbers back up :(

FF- I don't really have an explanation or advice, but. My DHs first SA the number he told me the doctor said was 116mil (he has no basis to know if that's good or bad so I don't think he'd exaggerate) he was also excessively pleased with himself as per him he "only saved up for 12hours max" (yes I was pissed when he told me he didn't follow instructions) and then for our IUI I went in expecting awesome numbers - since 116 with no abstinence, right? Yeah I internally flipped out when they showed me his PREWASH count was like 3.6mil. And he said that was Saved from the time of my pos OPK. The reason I'm bringing this up at all is my take on it is the number can change, just randomly. But. What do I know. I don't understand your explanation about why IUI is out for you. That's a total bummer to need to move right to a long IVF wait :hugs:

AFM: plodding along. I should be Oing soon. IUI #2 is still on hold til I graduate. The only update is DH said last night we should try clomid this summer. Which is the first time he's said "yes lets do it" the only thing is he followed it up immediately with "I only want 1 kid though" so I'm still not sure he's ready for a 10% chance of multiples. I guess I can always send a spare baby via FedEx to one of you though right? (I jest, I jest :haha:) hopefully he'll come around. How okay with it do you think he needs to be for it to be 'fair' for me to take it?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry i been MIA. Ugh so i think i may have had IB today. I went pee and there was brownish orange there. It's gone now. I also have a lower backache. Just aches, no cramps. My stomach kinda feels really firm too, but bloated. real weird. I'm suppose to get AF next Thurs. Going to test on Monday.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good luck baby :hugs:

Thanks for all the support lovelies :flower: The problem is DH is on warfarin which means he can't take supplements for fertility or eat food that increases his swimmers :( Annoyingly when I asked the FS for advice on this she admitted she had no idea and didn't even know that zinc couldn't be taken with warfarin! (even our local pharmacist knew this). We have pretty much been told that even if his swimmers go back up to 'normal' limits (I am confident they will) we are still in the 'unexplained' group and the NHS will revoke IVF for 4 years. I have looked into IUI but locally we will be looking at £800 and it is a huge gamble for something that may not work. I know that kids are expensive etc but I just think that seeing as we may need to do it several times I'm not sure if we could afford it :wacko:

Struggling today :( My ovulation was already out of synch but temp rose significantly for me yesterday (usually meaning ovulation within 24 hours) but it has dropped hugely so I guess the stress could have cooled it off again :growlmad: DH also has a frozen neck so not sure if we can dtd (part of me is seriously wondering what the point is).

Sorry for being a moaning myrtle (of the none fertile kind ;) ) just struggling with the fact I may not be a mother for 5-6 years. DH swimmer results aren't even bothering me that much as I feel really confident we can easily get the numbers up.


----------



## urchin

Fisher - that sounds like progress - if he is willing to try clomid, then that gives you some more options. TBH given that he knows there is a 10% chance of twins, I wouldn't take to heart the 'but I still only want 1' bit... If he knows the odds, but is willing to give it a go, then he is merely stating a preference.
If in the summer he is still saying 'yes, we'll give it a go' (even with 'but i only want 1') then I'd take it as ok enough to do it.

I'm very conflicted myself on numbers - knowing I have 2 embies on board, my head is telling me that one baby would be the ideal outcome, but my heart says she wants both Eenie and Meenie to make it!

BabyD - fingers crossed for you chikkie

FF - moan away! We all go in waves don't we? Sometimes we are positive and everything looks rosy and possible ... other times it all looks hopeless and bleak - but we're here for each other regardless xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Feisty there is nothing worse than having a bad day, I still get them now but they seem to hit me harder these days, I suppose it might be due to the fact that I have no control over my fertility at all now, where as before doing things that I thought were helping seemed to help me IYKWIM, Sometimes you just need to talk it out and have a good cry and that is what we are here for, so don't be sorry it is perfectly normal, I am angry most days, and none of us know if it will ever happen, but we just have to keep going, I hope you fell better soon xx


----------



## Skoer1360

I really do agree, sometimes you just need to take the big girl panties off and have a good cry or talk to someone! :haha: I definitely know I have lately! Sat my butt right on the couch all day and watched TV Show marathons (woohoo Netflix!) and ate a whole pint of chocolate ice cream the other day when AF arrived.. I was supposed to start my new jogging routine that day lol :dohh:

Even if you have to take a step back for a cycle and do a NTNP one, and not _worry_ about everything it helps.. That's what we're doing this cycle (actually until we get the HSG done..) and I already feel better and less anxious than I have in a LONG time. TTC is hard and LTTTC is even harder emotionally :hugs: do what you need to to feel better :) we're always here if you wanna bitch/moan/cry it out.

AFM: We're for sure down to NTNP until the HSG which is fine, taxes should be back soon so we can actually afford it here in a couple weeks :D (lol I love taxes when I get it all back, *******s can suck it when they take it out though :haha: )

Ooooonnnnn another note: I GOT A NEW JOB! :D One that pays _benefits, pto, 401k, sick time, holidays_ :swoon: omgosh I am so unbelievably excited! I work in retail right now (so that sucks) and I usually work about 35 hours per week but corporate said 'no part timers at all ever get over 30 hrs per week end of story. period. never.' so I was looking at a massive pay decrease and I've been closing a lot so I would get home at 9:30-ish :\ but this new job is 8:30-5:30 mon-fri! It's a REAL job! :haha:

SO EXCITED! :yipee: ! Maybe 2012 isn't off to such a bad start after all...

edit: omgosh bnb bleeped me out! I didn't know they could do that! CAN THEY DO THAT?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: big brother is watching ;) x


----------



## Skoer1360

Apparently :sulk:

:ban:


----------



## wannabeprego

@SKoer, congratulations on the new job!!!! :happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulations1-3.gif


----------



## urchin

big congratulations skoer - a new job for a new year :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well despite viewing a car today we are still without one :(

We have about £1200 that I can 'easily' raise BUT part of me wants to thumb my nose at the whole fertility thing and splash out on a second hand smart car (smart car has to be the most un-practical 'family' car ever :haha:) but I don't know whether it is worth the extra stress that finding the cash will be. Argh I am so confused right now :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am feeling like such shit today, sitting here crying as i type...:cry:.... I got into an argument with DH over something really dumb today.. and now I am all upset... It is funny how the simpliest thing sets me off and I go off into an emtional rant at DH... than when the tears start flowing and I am by myself I realize how depressed I am, and how much of a toll this LTTC shit is taking on me and my marriage.. I am mad at DH for his low sperm count and him getting the vasectomy way back when and part of me I think blames him for us not having a baby yet.... Even though the rational side of me knows that he has no physical control over his sperm count, so realistically how can I be mad at him for something he cant control.. :shrug: Plus he has come around and does more on his part in regards to TTC so I can give him credit for that, even though it took a little while for him to get there... Today is one of those days were my depression has taken over and I cant manage to pull myself off the couch to get out of the house and do something which i know always makes me feel better.... 

Right now i am trying to mentally prepare for the pain of surgery well all the while knowing that realistically i still may not get pregnant after that.. there are just no gurantees.. i cant control DH's sperm count... :cry: Than the financial strain being put on me and DH right now is tuff, we finally get our tax return and instead of it paying for IUI it is going to pay for surgery for me.. it just feels like there is always some obstacle to over come... where do I keep finding the energy to keep going through this LTTC crap.... I just dont know how to keep doing this month after month.....:cry:

Do any of you girls feel like LTTC is taking it's toll on your marriage or relationship?? Throw in financial stress on top of everything else and sometimes i feel like i am going to break under the weight of this all.. :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> I am feeling like such shit today, sitting here crying as i type...:cry:.... I got into an argument with DH over something really dumb today.. and now I am all upset... It is funny how the simpliest thing sets me off and I go off into an emtional rant at DH... than when the tears start flowing and I am by myself I realize how depressed I am, and how much of a toll this LTTC shit is taking on me and my marriage.. I am mad at DH for his low sperm count and him getting the vasectomy way back when and part of me I think blames him for us not having a baby yet.... Even though the rational side of me knows that he has no physical control over his sperm count, so realistically how can I be mad at him for something he cant control.. :shrug: Plus he has come around and does more on his part in regards to TTC so I can give him credit for that, even though it took a little while for him to get there... Today is one of those days were my depression has taken over and I cant manage to pull myself off the couch to get out of the house and do something which i know always makes me feel better....
> 
> Right now i am trying to mentally prepare for the pain of surgery well all the while knowing that realistically i still may not get pregnant after that.. there are just no gurantees.. i cant control DH's sperm count... :cry: Than the financial strain being put on me and DH right now is tuff, we finally get our tax return and instead of it paying for IUI it is going to pay for surgery for me.. it just feels like there is always some obstacle to over come... where do I keep finding the energy to keep going through this LTTC crap.... I just dont know how to keep doing this month after month.....:cry:
> 
> Do any of you girls feel like LTTC is taking it's toll on your marriage or relationship?? Throw in financial stress on top of everything else and sometimes i feel like i am going to break under the weight of this all.. :cry:

Another thing that makes me depressed is the fact that a little over a year ago I finished my business BA degree in human resources and I was looking forward to having a "Career" after but ever since me and DH moved to this state which was also a little over a year ago I have been through hell as far as finding a job... All I could find was temporary jobs, and one job I had working for a cable company was pure hell, I think it was the worst job that I have ever had in my life to be totally honest with you, the people that worked there were total trash....:growlmad: I was so stressed at the job that I literally threw up one morning before I went into work, eventually I quit the job because it wasnt worth me being physically sick over some shit job I hated anyways... so it has been Hell...

so long story short... I dont have the amazing "Career" that I hoped to have after working so hard for almost 4 years and racking up 35k plus in debt... and i dont have a baby either, so my dream of being a mom seems so far away to me right now... so sometimes I dont know what I have to look forward to in my life right now... so i think this also adds to my depression.. the dam crappy economy has alot to do with the job market right now also... :cry: I am also 31 years old and i thought i would have at least one or the other going for me by now in my life....:cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I just want to give you a huge :hug: hun xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

(((Wannabe)))) Firstly this is so normal to feel like this it IS normal and totally acceptable, it is such a hard thing to deal with and yes it seems your journey maybe longer than expected, as mine is. As for your marriage I am sure everyone feels the strain. When I first found out I can't conceive I wandered if my hubby was blaming me and If our marriage can take the strain of IVF, then they go and do/say something that completely proves those niggling doubts are wrong, your hubby is most definitely in it for the long haul, other wise he wouldn't of had his VR, he is committed, I know that they are just tiny doubts but you can't blame him, he loves you. Believe me he does care and he does feel it too, they are just men with basic emotions. 
I don't think anyone can understand a hundred per cent as all of our situations are different but we at least all know the pain of LTTTC, and we keep going because we don't want the regret or what if's. It might just bloomin' work out, of course nobody knows but we just have to keep trying, you will get through it, I promise you this you just occasionally need a mental break down.... so please go ahead, I know you probably feel like if you start you won't stop but you have to let all these emotions out, we are all here to support you just like you support us xXx


----------



## mrshanna

:hugs::hugs::hugs:@wannabe

I dont post often but I want to throw in my two cents.

Dh and I have been TTC for 18 months now and it has been the most difficult thing I have ever been through. Honey I really think the bouts of depression are absolutely normal. Personally, every month has left me a sobbing mess when I see the first spot on the TP. It has become very hard on our marriage as well, not just on me. DH and I are not getting any younger either and are hearing the clock ticking in deafening fashion!! TICK TOCK DAMN IT!!!

The difference in our situations is that our issues are completely my fault. DH is fine, but I have nearly-completely blocked tubes. I am going through a LOT of guilt over this fact. I fear that my husband sees me as broken and less of a woman. I know he married me assuming we would be having children, and now Im afarid he feels trapped in a relationship that is doomed to be less than he bargained for. I know this is irrational, but what woman is rational in times like these???

And our health insurance wont pay for any further consultations, procedures, surgeries, whatever either. So at what point do you cut off the spending? If I have to choose between fixing my tubes, IVF, or adoption what on earth will I do? I cant afford them all.:nope:

Im sure wannabe that your husband is likely feeling guilty as well. Men just dont share their feelings very well, if at all!:haha:


----------



## Wanting2BMom

wannabeprego said:


> I am feeling like such shit today, sitting here crying as i type...:cry:.... I got into an argument with DH over something really dumb today.. and now I am all upset... It is funny how the simpliest thing sets me off and I go off into an emtional rant at DH... than when the tears start flowing and I am by myself I realize how depressed I am, and how much of a toll this LTTC shit is taking on me and my marriage.. I am mad at DH for his low sperm count and him getting the vasectomy way back when and part of me I think blames him for us not having a baby yet.... Even though the rational side of me knows that he has no physical control over his sperm count, so realistically how can I be mad at him for something he cant control.. :shrug: Plus he has come around and does more on his part in regards to TTC so I can give him credit for that, even though it took a little while for him to get there... Today is one of those days were my depression has taken over and I cant manage to pull myself off the couch to get out of the house and do something which i know always makes me feel better....
> 
> Right now i am trying to mentally prepare for the pain of surgery well all the while knowing that realistically i still may not get pregnant after that.. there are just no gurantees.. i cant control DH's sperm count... :cry: Than the financial strain being put on me and DH right now is tuff, we finally get our tax return and instead of it paying for IUI it is going to pay for surgery for me.. it just feels like there is always some obstacle to over come... where do I keep finding the energy to keep going through this LTTC crap.... I just dont know how to keep doing this month after month.....:cry:
> 
> Do any of you girls feel like LTTC is taking it's toll on your marriage or relationship?? Throw in financial stress on top of everything else and sometimes i feel like i am going to break under the weight of this all.. :cry:

I just want to send you some hugs. I feel at times how you are feeling. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## B.J.Ld

I am ltttc #1. I just started 150mg clomid this cycle and keeping my fingers crossed. I'm in the tww now and TRYING to wait to test until Feb 1st to test. I haven't posted much since I've been so busy with doctors. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## urchin

just popping in with some hugs for wannabe - it's a very hard road we're all travelling hon and not surprising it gets us down. The whole thing is so important and we have so little control of it.
We also have to contend with the fact that we have been sold a lie. From the time we were little we were told that we would meet our partner, fall in love and the babies would follow on naturally. So naturally in fact, that we better make sure we use protection through our teens as otherwise we know what the results will be.

And so we do, we use protection, we are careful to avoid unwanted pregnancy like good girls until the time that we very much want pregnancy ... so we stop with the pills, the coils and the condoms and wait for those babies to roll in (like they told us they would) and we wait, and wait some more

Next we turn to the internet and we find that far from being able to conceive the second we look at a boy, there are only a few fertile days each month that we have to aim for.

So we arm ourselves with digital thermometers and sticks to pee on and charts and lubes.... and we wait some more

Eventually the doctors admit that maybe just waiting isn't going to work and they send us off to be prodded and poked ... and now the talk is of clomid and IUIs and IVF
and somehow we are expected to stay on an even keel through all of this? To relax and not try so hard?

I am a strong believer that depression is a perfectly natural response to depressing situations - if life throws misery at you, surely it's natural to feel miserable?
It's only when depression becomes entrenched and doesn't lift as circumstances change that there is a problem

The difficult thing is that we can deal with things so differently from our partners, which can set us apart from the one person that really is going through what we are - they are just showing it, and coping with it in a very different way

Big hugs to you chikkie and I hope the sun comes out again for you soon xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that made me well up, you have managed to sum up all the frustration and anger that we all feel at being lied to - thank you my sweet :hugs:

Wannabe I really hope that you are feeling better today :hugs:

Have just had a friendly talking to by a friend over my desire to splurge money to make myself feel better after waiting list shock. It would be all too easy for me to say that she doesn't understand what I am going through but in her own way she does, if not more so; she suffered a still birth just over a year ago so knows a thing or two about having your life devastated. Needless to say I am now having to take a long hard look about up-coming decisions and figure out if I am doing them for the right reasons or just to lift my spirits for a short but expensive while :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to say THANK YOU so much girls!!!!! You girls are all so wonderful and I really appreciate you sharing your experiences with me and for the encouraging and kind words:hugs::hugs::hugs:!!! You girls are awesome friends!!!! :flower: 

I am feeling much better today. DH and me had a long talk lastnight and we reached a compromise and now that I got everything off my chest I think it has helped a great deal, plus you girls listening to me and sharing your experiences with me helps a great deal as well!!!:hugs::hugs:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/682d8b6c9509029c226b755e60b4fc13.gif


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe :hugs:

LTTTC #1 girls :hugs:

<3


----------



## urchin

We are the best!
This is a mighty thread, full of mighty women ... and I'm mighty glad we're all here for each other


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am so glad I started this thread :) It has been wonderful getting to know everyone and sharing stories, I really feel that the support from you lovelies has helped me and everyone else no end :flower:

May have caved in on the smart car front :blush: Arrives Tuesday...


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, can I please join you!! We have been ttc for 22 cycles and it's just not happening for us, we have been using opk's and our cbfm, BDing at the right time, I've had day 21 blood tests and they were all clear and I'm ov, DH has had a SA and all clear there as well. We went to the docs and we are being referred to a fertility specialist for investigations, so hopefully we'll be given some answers. 
My husband is very supportive but he said he gets his hopes up every month and it's now getting him down. Bless him!!! 

Look forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## urchin

I'm glad you started it too FF - just think of all the lovely people we'd've missed if you hadn't
You'll have to share a pic of the smart car when it arrives chikk - seeing as you caved so easily

Of course you can join us Buckles - always room for another :D


----------



## Buckles

Ahhhh thank you girls! I am waiting for the dr to call me tomorrow as we've decided to go private for these investigations, just need the name of the consultant and then we'll hopefully get an appointment super quick!!!

Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@BJLD & Buckles... Welcome to the group girls... It is nice to meet you girls.. Good luck and baby dust to the two of you!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WTTG_BBPurplePassionIII-1.gif


----------



## jllpoo

It is nice to meet you girls


----------



## gilmore85

wow looks like we all had a crappy start to to the weekend :hugs: ladies hope we are all feeling better :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

I Love this thread too........ You girls are awesome :) xxxx


----------



## urchin

Happy Monday everybody

I am just lying in bed, drinking tea, wondering what to do with myself ... am pretty much ready for the day (showered, hair dry etc) just need to decide what to do then get dressed.... but what SHALL I do???


----------



## Buckles

Oh I wish I could have stayed at home, the house looks like a bomb site! Instead I'm over 45 mins late for work. Im meant to be in work 9 mins ago and ive just got on the train into London, oopps 

Waiting for the docs to call with our consultants name, if they haven't called by midday, I'll start stalking them, ha ha ha xxx


----------



## urchin

trouble is Buckles, I'm not allowed to do hardly anything - so although there's loads that needs doing, I'm not able to actually do it!


----------



## greekgirl

hi everyone. i am a mess. been crying on and off for a few days now. maybe my hormones are out of whack who knows? this usually happens around the week before i get my period but i am supposed to be ovulating. i am so sensitive. i think i've just had it with the waiting. a friend's wife gave birth to a baby boy a few days ago and i haven't called to congratulate her yet. am i a jerk or what? we spoke with her husband (our friend, she's kinda a bitch but what can you do) and congratulated them... does that count? we live in a small town and i know what a gossip she is and i am pretty sure she does the _oh let's pity the girl who can't get pregnant_ bit with her girlfriends judging by the way she talks about other people but why do i care?
and that's not even what's bothering me. 
i just can't get myself to do other things to distract me for too long. i just end up thinking about us not being pregnant yet and i get the whole "why GOd" (i come from a religious family) and i beat myself up before i even get the chance to try. i have convinced myself that this is a losing battle. that we can't win unless we go for IVF even if i have two clean working fallopians, ok in the fertility dept and my husband has good sperm. why is it not happening?
even with one tube for a year we should of been able to get the job done.
i am sorry for my rant.
it's just not fair.
i have lost hope. 

ps- urchin i am rooting for you. under all this sadness i am doing a little baby dance for you.


----------



## Skoer1360

lol, go pamper yourself! Get a mani/pedi :) Take a friend, those are always fun things to do and you can just sit there and soak in the parafin wax :D

And I agree, you ladies really are the best :) Always let me stand here and stamp my feet in my corner when I get upset :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

jllpoo said:


> It is nice to meet you girls

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AnimalBand.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree, go have a pamper Urch!


----------



## urchin

Ooo that sounds like a good idea - I met a friend for lunch today - but a manicure/pedicure might be fun tomorrow


----------



## Buckles

Yiipppeeee, I got the call from the dr and called the hospital, and our first appointment with the FS is this Thursday!! Soo excited, and nervous all mixed onto one!! 
Xx


----------



## urchin

fantastic Buckles! that's no time at all to wait :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - I cannot wait until February 4th! I'm counting down the days I hope you have 2 sticky beans in there! 

Buckles - yay for going to the FS! I just starting seeing a FS in September and I had so many emotions like you, I was nervous but excited! You'll be fine and hopefully you'll get your bfp soon! 

AFM - I've been trying to stay really relaxed this cycle and I've done a GREAT job! I haven't been on bnb that much and as much as I love it, I think I needed the break from the site! My OH just got back from a business trip and just in time! I'm expecting a temp rise tomorrow indicating ovulation, and we BDed last night and the day before that so hopefully we caught it this time. I'll be going to the FS on February 23rd if I don't get my bfp to talk about clomid, iui or ivf.


----------



## Skoer1360

So any ladies post Clomid? I'm taking a break from it and I seem to be having some odd cramps (cd6 today- and no I'm not pregnant, I had full blown flow). Feels like af is going to start again.. sorta kinda but not really? Sound normal at all?

Also: happy 200 pages? lol


----------



## urchin

wow, I hadn't noticed - 200 pages!!!!!!
Go LTTTC possee!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yay for 2 centuries :)
Bet you can't wait til Saturday Urchin 
Skoer I hope you don't get AF again :(
Ash I hope you can keep positive before your next appointment, sometimes they come with excitement and disappointment
Buckles lets hope your journey is short and they cane get you your BFP without too much hassle 
xXx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks mrs. howley - I'm sure I can stay positive. I'm trying to look at the positive, like if I don't get pregnant naturally this cycle then I just have to do what I can to get my miracle baby =D I always wanted twins so worse case senario I have to have IVF and have a good chance of getting my twins =D


----------



## lucylou7

Hiya all

Wannabe - Big Hugs huni xx

Soker - It took me two cycles to get back on track after Clomid, its rubbish that way as gives you false hopes.. 

Urchin - I am uber excited for you for Friday, make sure you let us all know 

Ash - Stay positive hun (i need to take my own advise some times) ha 

Buckles - Good luck for your appointment hun! 

Mrs H - Where you up to with your IVF now? we are still awaiting for our appointment wish it would hurry up! 

Hi to every one else... x

AFM - AF came today i was as i am every month very down, as i had no cramps at all so though this could be the month but no such luck still awaiting for our IVF app wish it would hurry up! Got OH on wellman has any one else tried these? Do you know how long it takes to work, has any one tried it? Maybe february will be our month hey? x

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I know that you are pregnant :dance: I have this really strong feeling about it my sweet :flower: Also hun can I ask why you weren't allowed a bath after the procedure? Just wondering if it had anything to do with implantation or specific to IVF?

I also took a few cycles to adjust after clomid, the one straight after was by far the worst :wacko:

AFM my cycle is majorly messed up this month :wacko: It looks like I may have ovulated almost a week later then usual :doh: This has never happened before and I believe the HSG/Stress combo may be the culprits. Have been thinking alot about what the FS said last week and actually beginning to believe that DH and not sticking to his coeliac eating could be the culprit. When we fell pregnant last time he had been on the plan for 6 months and we fell the first time I used clomid. He stopped sticking to the regime after we lost the baby so I am actually feeling hopeful :dance:

Have been ripped off by my insurers :growlmad: I can either pay £300 more a year to transfer my insurance to new car or a £235 cancellation fee :growlmad: Not a happy bunny!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucylou - Sorry AF came for you! Hopefully February can be your month as well as mine! FX'd! 

Urchin - I'm also curious about not taking a bath like FF. I'm wondering because I like taking a bath and I like them pretty hot and I'm wondering if that's effecting implantation for me .... =\


----------



## urchin

FF - thanks for your optimism ... hope you're right!
I think that the no bath rule is about the infection risk - in natural conception only microscopic spermies go through the cervix, but with IVF a canular is pushed through the mucus plug and I _think_ this is what it's about. Obviously hot baths would be a bad idea in any 2WW, but with IVF there is the added infection risk.

Do you think Mr FF would be up for looking at his diet again? If he has coeliac disease then I am staggered that he isn't taking the diet seriously (a friend of my mum died from this condition) but if it's also having effects on your TTC efforts, then he's got to reconsider surely???


----------



## MrsHowley81

LucyLou we have been slightly delayed as some of my results didn't get done at the lab, I am used to things going wrong for us, but our FS secretary had the intelligence to contact me and let me know..... I did ask if it would delay our appointment and she said she was still going to send it but lo and behold I did not receive it, so I should hear this week as I had my bloods re-done Thursday, It is a good job I have had such bad luck with all my tests and appointments to date this is just a slight blip and I am in no rush to begin, obviously the sooner the better, but I do feel with every week passing I am getting more and more mentally prepared :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch Mr FF has agreed to stick to gluten free, I am saddened that he is doing this just because of TTC and not because he is concerned about his over-all health but I guess as long as he is doing it that is the main thing. It will just be up to me to make sure that he sticks to the GF life, which is a bit annoying as he should be taking responsibility but I guess I will just have to suck it up :haha:

MrsHowley sorry your being kept waiting hun :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

greekgirl said:


> hi everyone. i am a mess. been crying on and off for a few days now. maybe my hormones are out of whack who knows? this usually happens around the week before i get my period but i am supposed to be ovulating. i am so sensitive. i think i've just had it with the waiting. a friend's wife gave birth to a baby boy a few days ago and i haven't called to congratulate her yet. am i a jerk or what? we spoke with her husband (our friend, she's kinda a bitch but what can you do) and congratulated them... does that count? we live in a small town and i know what a gossip she is and i am pretty sure she does the _oh let's pity the girl who can't get pregnant_ bit with her girlfriends judging by the way she talks about other people but why do i care?
> and that's not even what's bothering me.
> i just can't get myself to do other things to distract me for too long. i just end up thinking about us not being pregnant yet and i get the whole "why GOd" (i come from a religious family) and i beat myself up before i even get the chance to try. i have convinced myself that this is a losing battle. that we can't win unless we go for IVF even if i have two clean working fallopians, ok in the fertility dept and my husband has good sperm. why is it not happening?
> even with one tube for a year we should of been able to get the job done.
> i am sorry for my rant.
> it's just not fair.
> i have lost hope.
> 
> ps- urchin i am rooting for you. under all this sadness i am doing a little baby dance for you.

@Greekgirl, I am so sorry that you are feeling so down hun... Big hugs to you!!! :hugs: :hugs: LTTC is very painful, and it seems like everybody and their mamma is popping out babies or pregnant around me as well, so I can understand where you are coming from, hang in their hun, Our time will come!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Buckles, good luck with your appointment hun!!! :flower:

@Lucy, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs: :hugs: I think the vitamins take at least 1 month to show improvement with your DH's numbers, but you can have your DH take a higher does to help the numbers rise quicker as well. I have my DH taking 3 pills instead of the recommended 2 with the GNC vitamins that I have him on. I know some people have their OH take 4 pills with some of the vitamins as well. 

AFM, I am not even worrying about TTC this month, I dont even have any OPK's and i wont be ordering them for this cycle, and I am going to try my hardest not to use any HPT's early this cycle unless there is some freak circumstance and AF is late, but I doubt that will happen so I am just going to treat this cycle as a vacation from TTC. We should be able to get back on the TTC band wagon after my surgery for my cycle that will start around the end of March, around the 19th. I am going to get DH back on his fertility GNC vitamins in the middle of February so by the end of march when we can start trying for the cycle after the surgery he will be all ready to go with lots of :spermy: hopefully...:haha: 

I am hoping that maybe I can get pregnant the old fashioned way after my surgery since I should be functioning at my full fertility after the surgery and maybe the polyp in my uterus is the reason why I never got pregnant, although we also have DH's low :spermy: count to worry about as well... sigh.. so I dont know if i should get my hopes up for a BFP after the surgery or not, I dont want to get my feelings crushed after the surgery if I dont get my BFP and we still have to end up doing IUI. I think we might try on our own though for maybe 6 months after the surgery just to see what happens. It would be nice to save some $$ if we didnt have to do the IUI.


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Urchin I know that you are pregnant :dance: I have this really strong feeling about it my sweet :flower: Also hun can I ask why you weren't allowed a bath after the procedure? Just wondering if it had anything to do with implantation or specific to IVF?
> 
> I also took a few cycles to adjust after clomid, the one straight after was by far the worst :wacko:
> 
> AFM my cycle is majorly messed up this month :wacko: It looks like I may have ovulated almost a week later then usual :doh: This has never happened before and I believe the HSG/Stress combo may be the culprits. Have been thinking alot about what the FS said last week and actually beginning to believe that DH and not sticking to his coeliac eating could be the culprit. When we fell pregnant last time he had been on the plan for 6 months and we fell the first time I used clomid. He stopped sticking to the regime after we lost the baby so I am actually feeling hopeful :dance:
> 
> Have been ripped off by my insurers :growlmad: I can either pay £300 more a year to transfer my insurance to new car or a £235 cancellation fee :growlmad: Not a happy bunny!

Sorry about your cycle being messed up this month and the problems with your car insurance, it sounds like a real pain in the a$$... Big hugs to you hun..:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your DH sticks to taking his vitamins and a healthier diet so he sees improvement with his :spermy: counts....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> LucyLou we have been slightly delayed as some of my results didn't get done at the lab, I am used to things going wrong for us, but our FS secretary had the intelligence to contact me and let me know..... I did ask if it would delay our appointment and she said she was still going to send it but lo and behold I did not receive it, so I should hear this week as I had my bloods re-done Thursday, It is a good job I have had such bad luck with all my tests and appointments to date this is just a slight blip and I am in no rush to begin, obviously the sooner the better, but I do feel with every week passing I am getting more and more mentally prepared :)

Sorry about the delay hun.....:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully you will be moving forward with your IVF soon and the time will fly by for you.... I got my fingers crossed for you hun...:flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think taking a break may help you Wannabe :hugs: I would love to take a break but because of recent HSG I am really paranoid that we may miss our boosted fertile chance :wacko: My head tells me it isn't worth it until DH is on his eating plan but my heart says I would never forgive myself if I didn't at least try :(

Car pick up later today :dance:


----------



## gilmore85

Yay for picking up the car :dance:


----------



## pinkfee

Morning ladies, well it looks like i will be back joining you very soon :cry:
Had bad news at my 9 week scan yesterday (no hearbeat and the baby hadn't grown since last scan) :( 

I was just wondering for all you ladies who have been through this before were you already bleeding? As i have to decide whether to let it happen naturally or intervene by kick starting it with tablets or having a DNC. and i just don't know what to do for the best 

Sorry to put a downer into the thread, i don't mind if you want to message me separately as this thread should be about Hope.


----------



## SunUp

Big hugs to you, pink


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Please don't feel that you can't speak about this freely on this thread, I personally would rather you get the support you need from all of us then feel like you have to keep your pain quiet. If there is anything I can do, please let me know I am always just a PM away :hugs:

Each loss is different however yours sounds similar to mine as in it was a missed miscarriage and we also found out at just over 9 weeks :hugs: For me the actual physical loss started at just before 10 weeks (sac only measured 5-6) so it was almost a month since we actually lost baba that my body started taking charge.

Sending you lots of love :kiss: xxx


----------



## Razcox

Oh i am so sorry pink :hugs: I have had 2 MMC's both at 11 weeks but the baby mesured 8 weeks. What size was yours at? The reason i ask it that at 8 weeks there is more in there and to go natural can be very painful, scarey and awfu! I landed in A & E last time with mine as the bleeding woudnt stop. If it were to happen to me again in the same timescale then i woud have a D & C. My last MC the baby was only about 6 weeks and was more like a super painful AF which i could cope with better. 

With my first MMC the bleeding started the night after my scan, it was almost like seeing and knowing there was no HB started off the process. With my 2nd MMC i was booked in for a D & C but it was near xmas and they coudnt get me in right away, i had to wait for a week and then the night before it was meant to take place it happened naturally.


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry for your loss pink :hugs:


----------



## Buckles

I'm so sorry for you pink! Agree with the other girls, please discuss it with us x


----------



## pinkfee

Thank you so much ladies.

Well my last scan before Monday's was at 7+3 where the heartbeat was slower than they would like. It only measured 6.4mm at mon's scan, so they weren't sure when the heartbeat had stopped. On an average approx 8 weeks. The sonographer said it looked like it was already starting to disintergrate and i've had more cramping over the last 24hours. 

My sister miscarried at around 12weeks and the baby measured 10weeks. she said the same thing that if she had to have it again at that timescale she'd go straight for the d&c. They only do it on a monday at my clinic so maybe I should book myself in for one and it might happen before then anyhow?


----------



## Skoer1360

:hugs: So sorry!! Agreed with FF, we would never want you to suffer in silence if you needed our support! I know that we all know how alone ltttc is anyway and we're here for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pinkfee.... I am so sorry for your loss hun....:hugs::hugs: My heart goes out to you, you are in my thoughts and prayers....:hugs::hugs:

I also agree with the other girls, you can talk to us about anything and we are here for you hun!!:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/sorry-for-loss-glitter-1.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If you have a surgical procedure then it is over a lot quicker, but you just need to make sure that you are emotionally happy with that decision. In hindsight I think that I would probably have opted for D&C but I had it in my head that if my body did what it was supposed to then it would make me feel better about it all - I don't think it actually did.

xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinkfee said:


> Morning ladies, well it looks like i will be back joining you very soon :cry:
> Had bad news at my 9 week scan yesterday (no hearbeat and the baby hadn't grown since last scan) :(
> 
> I was just wondering for all you ladies who have been through this before were you already bleeding? As i have to decide whether to let it happen naturally or intervene by kick starting it with tablets or having a DNC. and i just don't know what to do for the best
> 
> Sorry to put a downer into the thread, i don't mind if you want to message me separately as this thread should be about Hope.

Oh Pink, I so didn't want to see this post from you. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: I didn't have the same type of experience as you, since mine was classed as a chemical, but I do want to let you know that I'm thinking and praying for you and I'm so so sorry that this is happening to you. :cry: Mine was a natural miscarriage where I started bleeding and then found out that my numbers were dropping. I don't have any words of advice, so I'm glad some of the other ladies do. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Oh Pink I am so so gutted for you, you had to work hard to get PG it just seems so bloody unfair that these things happen to people who try the hardest I am so so sorry xxxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pink I'm so sorry for you loss. I've never experienced a loss so I don't know exactly how it feels but I can imagine it is terrible. We're all here for you if you need to talk!


----------



## greekgirl

*pink* i am so sorry for your loss. big hugs :hugs:
a friend recently had her second miscarriage and i know there's not much anyone can say to make that pain go away. time is what you need. time and a support group. big big hugs. :hugs:
*wannabe* thanks for responding. 
you're very sweet. :flower:

i ended up feeling a bit better by night time (cheered myself up) but then i woke up this morning to my husband's heart acting up again. he has inherited his fathers atrial fibrillation aka cardiac arrhythmia so we have to take it easy... he says i should do all the work. :sex::winkwink: glad he can have a good laugh about this. back on blood thinners we go and those other pills to regulate his heart rate. i asked the cardiologist if we should stop trying because i am affraid of him stroking and he said that once a day won't do harm. 3-4 times a day might. then he laughed. 
i also want him to stop taking the wellman conception pills because it seems they are making him feel a little sick. ???


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> Morning ladies, well it looks like i will be back joining you very soon :cry:
> Had bad news at my 9 week scan yesterday (no hearbeat and the baby hadn't grown since last scan) :(
> 
> I was just wondering for all you ladies who have been through this before were you already bleeding? As i have to decide whether to let it happen naturally or intervene by kick starting it with tablets or having a DNC. and i just don't know what to do for the best
> 
> Sorry to put a downer into the thread, i don't mind if you want to message me separately as this thread should be about Hope.



:cry: Oh Pink! :cry:
This thread isn't about hope, it's about us. You're one of us and this is an important thing happening to you, you don't need to go hide somewhere. That's what we're here for, to help each other through everything, the good AND the bad. 
:hug:


----------



## fisher640

I have no experience to offer you advice, but I think if presented with the decision, I'd probably choose D&C if things weren't happening already. I think you have a good idea in scheduling it so you have the option on monday - you can always cancel the appointment but it's probably harder to add you on. I think you're already in pain and upset enough rather than needing to go through additional pain that could be very drawn out. Everyone needs to make their own choice though :-/


----------



## urchin

EXACTLY what fisher said - this is OUR thread pink, where WE come to talk about (and get support for) whatever is going on for US - whether that be the good stuff or the shit

and you are US, and this is SHIT :(

When I miscarried, the first I knew of it was what the scan showed me. But as someone else said, it was almost as if my body gave up once I had the evidence in front of me that my baby had died.

I chose to go home for a week to see if my body would do it naturally (which it did within 24 hours) but even though the baby had died at around 6 weeks it was bloody painful. If I was ever in a similar situation I would insist on a prescription for some decent painkillers.

Big hugs to you hon, I'm thinking of you tonight xxx :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks again ladies for your words of encouragement.... I was doing well and your comments have just started me off again :cry::cry::cry: but in a good way, you don't know how much they mean to me, especially as I know so many of you have already been through this... 

So thank you all again. 

OH was able to stay at home with me today which helped loads.


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinkfee said:


> Thanks again ladies for your words of encouragement.... I was doing well and your comments have just started me off again :cry::cry::cry: but in a good way, you don't know how much they mean to me, especially as I know so many of you have already been through this...
> 
> So thank you all again.
> 
> OH was able to stay at home with me today which helped loads.

:hugs::hugs: I know how that feels. I'm glad we were able to get you crying in a good way. I think the good crying was the part that helped cleanse my crazy thought process the most. I'm so glad your OH was able to stay at home with you today. Take care of yourself and don't be afraid to let yourself cry and grieve ok?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pink - that's sweet of your OH to stay home with you! It makes TTC and everything so much easier to deal with when you have such great support!


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - Huge hugs hun!! I cant imagine nor have i ever been through but this thread is the best support network ever... no one judges you, and you can be yourself i really hope you are ok and sending you a HUGE hug xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am glad we helped with the good tears :flower: I do promise you that although you will always think about your lost one multiple times a day it does get easier with time :hugs:

Greekgirl is your husband on warfarin or any similar blood thinners? If so he really shouldn't be taking conception vitamins as they contain zinc which can interfere with the medication. My DH has congenital heart problems so have had to go through all of this :flower:


----------



## Sexki11en

Pink, so, so sorry to hear your news honey. MC was the hardest thing I have ever done. The evening it started I laid in bed screaming for god not to take my baby. I was hysterical. 

I was lucky (!) in that mine happened by itself and I only bled for 1 1/2 days but I was in a _lot_ of pain (sorry to be so graphic) I would take any help that's offered to you, this is not something you need to do 'alone' 

I'm almost 3 months on from the MC now and it does get easier slowly. I felt like my world had collapsed around me to start with but eventually there was the odd good day. Theres no escaping the milestones (the last time I took this bus journey, I was pregnant - the last time I saw this person I was pregnant, today I should have been 19 weeks) but i'm hopeful that one day I will feel at peace. 

I'm thinking of you honey during this most difficult of times. 

SK x


----------



## Wanting2BMom

I LOVE THIS GROUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Pink: I have never experienced a MC but I wanted to send my prayers, smiles and hugs to you during this time. It takes a strong woman to go through things like this.

I am so glad that I have this place to share everything and not made to feel ashamed or alone. Thank you ladies.:hugs:

Unfortunately I think the :witch: is on her way..but a bit early. I choose to remain positive.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sexki11en 15 months on and I still do the milestone thing :wacko: I found a photo that a friend had taken about a month after the loss and I look terrible. At the time I thought I was holding it all together but seeing that photo made me realise just how clearly I wasn't.

Wanting2bmom, what makes you think the monthly mare is on route? If it's early then this could be a good sign :thumbup:

Urchin any news from you my sweet, I am literally (along with everyone else in the group) counting the days :)

Pink how are you doing hun? :hugs:

AFM I have no idea what is going on with my body this cycle, I am so glad that I charted as I am suspecting anovulatory and that would have got my hopes up no end if I was going 'blind' if anyone could hazard a guess I would be very greatful as it's driving me crazy :wacko:

*Feisty Fidget's Chart*


----------



## gilmore85

not sure hun, could anything have affected this mornings temp?? from looking at your chart the other day I could have sworn that you ov'd on sunday :wacko: it might just be very delayed cos of the hsg are you still covering all bases or have you gave up on this month, hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That's what I thought too Amy :wacko: I have actually had a better nights sleep yesterday then I have for a week or so.

In all honesty we have had to give up as DHs neck is so bad :( Honestly not too upset though as I would feel more confident after eating changes that baba will be healthy and be able to carry to term. DH has also started eating gluten free again today :dance: He is working his way through a jumbo pack of party mix which is highly gluten but as he is only having small amounts I guess I can't complain too much. Actually feel a tiny glimmer of hope shining though :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Hey Pinkfee :hugs: very glad your OH could take the day off work - I know that when it happened to me, Mr Urch was the only person I wanted to see, because he was the only person in the world that was grieving like I was.
Hold onto each other, cry, scream, rail against the unfairness of it all - because it is unfair to have a few short weeks of such great hope, only to have it all snatched away again ... but above all, look after each other.

My sister-in-law sent this to me when I miscarried (as a friend sent it to her when she did) It still makes me cry now, but the silent chain of women also gives me strength 


I was once a member of the Pregnancy Club, my membership card consisting of two pink lines on a stick. I was eager to pay my dues, just like all the other members. Morning sickness, stretch marks, cravings  I welcomed them all.
But they never came. And before I knew it, my membership was revoked. No real reason  at least none I could discern  other than bad timing, perhaps. Or, at least, thats what every ones been telling me. That and natures way.
Miscarriage is a terrible word. As if one has dropped something, or carried something incorrectly. Similar to mistake or misunderstanding. How I longed for it to be either of those things when I learned my baby was gone. Surely, it was a mistake, I prayed. If they would just look again, they would learn it was all a simple misunderstanding.
But the ultrasound screen showed otherwise.
1 out of every 5 pregnancies ends in miscarriage, say the books. That statistic terrified me when I was pregnant. So many lost babies, I thought. How can I keep mine from being one of them? But now that mine is one of them, that 1 out of 5 seems awfully small.
Or, at least, it did. Until soft-speaking female voices started whispering to me in my grief, It happened to me, too. Their eyes told me the stories of the pain that we shared, the pain that only a woman who has carried a child - and lost it - could know. For some, it was fresh pain. For others, it was dulled by healthy babies since born, but never forgotton and still a pain that would stay for a lifetime.
A sisterhood of sadness.
Its a silent group, this new club of which I have recently become a reluctant member. Our membership cards are the scars we will always carry on our hearts. Our dues are paid in blood and tears. It is a painful initiation, and one never ceases membership. Because one never forgets.
I am joining, not because I want to, but because I wasnt given the choice. But at least I know Im not alone. At least I know there are hundreds of thousands of women with me, however silent and invisible, quietly holding my hand.


----------



## urchin

FF - no particular news from me - just waiting and waiting ... 3 more sleeps to go (and I am determined not to test early) partly because I won't trust the results anyway - but mainly because, whatever the result, I want Mr Urch to be with me all day when I find out... so Saturday morning it is!


----------



## pinkfee

I'm okay i think, actually i don't know what I am.... feel a bit numb today. 

i've decided that I'm going to wait a couple of weeks to see if things happen naturally and then if i haven't bled i'm going to book myself in for a d&c... i've also decided that before i do the d&c i'm going to request that I have another scan just to totally make sure. I know i'm prob deluding myself but i've read a couple of stories on the internet regarding misdiagnosed miscarriages for people who have tilted uterus' and some more regarding IVF... and also all three scans were done by the same sonographer and even though a doctor talked me through what would happen next, nobody else had a look to see if they found the same, and i suppose i just want a second opinion.... okay i know, i'm in denial and should remove myself from googling but i'm finding it a nicer place than reality and as long as i'm not there too long i've decided its okay to hang out here for abit! 

And then on the other hand i'm scared about miscarring naturally but i also think i need to see it happening to make my head fully understand whats going on and i'm scared the d&c might do damage.... urghhh basically i'm all over the place :(


----------



## Razcox

Urchin - That was a lovely piece of writing and so true. I am determined to be more open about my MC's as i refuse to hide i like some dirty little sercet. I dont care that it makes others feel uncomfortable, i went through it so they can bear to acknowledge it.

Pink - hugs again hun its not easy to go through this. I remember everytime when i have been rescanned i had this horrid little grain of hope that they had missed something. Will warn you though that the comedown when you find out they were correct is pretty bad too. :hug:

FF - great news about the OH and fingers crossed the change in diet helps those swimmers along x


----------



## Skoer1360

FF: Ummm, I'm awful at reading charts but _maybe_ you ov'd on Sunday but the dip in temps doesn't look good.. what's it say if you sneak in a couple more high temps?

Urchin: I wish I had someone say something like that to me in highschool, that it happens to many women and it wasn't just me. I've had one pregnancy (because I was in highschool and stupid) but I lost it at around 7 weeks. That is a wonderful piece of writing and it did make me tear up, but in a good way? Not sure how to describe it, but so much of it's true..

Pinkfee: :hugs: The decision is definitely right for you as long as you are comfortable with it, I'm sure all the anxiety you are feeling about your loss is normal :flower:

Razcox: I have the same determination about my infertility but not so much about my m/c because of the uneasy feelings of what happened afterwards with my parents and crazy psycho ex; I'd rather just be able to forget about that.. But I've already decided that if we aren't pregnant by National Infertility Awareness Week I'm 'coming out' so to say :) It shouldn't be something anyone hides!


----------



## Razcox

My coming out moment was two fold, i posted on FB about pregnacy loss awareness day and also on my last due date.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that was beautiful, thank you for sharing :flower:


----------



## greekgirl

*Feisty Fidget* - thanks for telling me that because i asked my gynocologist and he said that it shouldn't be a problem to take the vitamin while on blood thinners and propafenone pills. :growlmad:
then to make sure i checked the label for vitamin k because it helps "thicken" the bloodstream and would counter act but i never thought about/knew about zinc. 
my husband said he asked his cardiologist and he said it's fine but i am beginning to doubt he even told him what kind of vitamins...
we stopped them anyway. 

thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

No problem hun :flower:

It was actually a pharmacist that initially told us and then we had a leaflet from the warfarin clinic with foods and vitamins to avoid and it was on there.

Have a look at this site;

https://home.caregroup.org/clinical/altmed/interactions/Drugs/Warfarin.htm

Lots of handy information on what to avoid, I know it states warfarin but most blood thinners are similar :flower:


----------



## Buckles

Morning,
We are off to see the FS for the first time today, did you take anything with you? On picking up my blood test results and hubby SA as well. Anything else? And on your first visit did the dr do any examinations? Xx


----------



## Razcox

Good luck today, my situation was a bit different so no idea what will happen at your appointment but wanted to wish you luck and answers xx :flower:


----------



## Buckles

Very excited! But currently stuck on a train on my way into London, was only going to work for a few hours and then coming home, what a waste! 
I'll let you know later how we get on xx


----------



## urchin

Buckles - first appointment will be questions .... they'll ask a lot and decide what tests they are going to send you for, but you'll get appointments through for those - they won't do them today 

Hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Razcox said:


> Pink - hugs again hun its not easy to go through this. I remember everytime when i have been rescanned i had this horrid little grain of hope that they had missed something. Will warn you though that the comedown when you find out they were correct is pretty bad too.

Thanks Raz i'm not really expecting there to be a different result, I just think there should be a second person to verify the miscarriage. 

I've had quite a bit of cramping last night so I don't think it will be very long before I start to go naturally anyway. 

Buckles - good luck on your first appt, as Urch said its mainly questions and what tests they'll want you both to do.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink as soon as you feel it may be starting please take some strong painkillers hun :hugs: I found a hot water bottle really helped too :hug:

Good Luck Buckles, as Urchin said it will most probably be lots of questions today :flower:

Well the gluten free diet seems to be working well for DH :dance: He isn't happy about it and his Mum did try sticking up for him by saying how hard it is for him but the last few years hasn't exactly been a picnic for me either :wacko: Macaroni Cheese tonight with home-made pasta! Nom nom


----------



## ashknowsbest

So just a little rant! I'm on CD 19 and I still haven't gotten a rise in temperature on my bbt! I'm so irritated because I was pretty much consistent the last 3 cycles that I've been charting! I called my FS this morning and he's supposed to call me back because if I'm not going to be ovulating this cycle I want to be put on clomid. He told me last month that if I don't get pregnant by February that we were to come in and discuss whats next and if AF comes on time, which is February 15th I don't want to miss my opportunity to take clomid next month! Sorry for the rant, I'm sure very frustrated because I was sure I would be ovulating the last 3 days but it just didn't happen! 

Is it possible to ovulate and not get a rise on the bbt? Or is it okay to ovulate really late in your cycle?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Ash, when did you have your HSG?

Only reason I am asking is because my ovulation has been delayed by over a week :( This has never ever happened before and I'm not even sure if I have actually ovulated and am currently CD23 (my flipping cycle is usually 28 days!) so think I will have to go back on the clomid or injectables too :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had my HSG about 3 months ago ... so I don't think that has to do with it but you never know! My cycles get like this every once in a while, where I'll be 2 weeks late for AF but then I never get a bfp ... who knows whats going on. 

I contacted my FS and I have an appointment with him next Friday to talk about what is next since I don't think I'm going to be ovulating this cycle and if I get my period on the 15th which is when it is due then I'll most likely be starting clomid.


----------



## fisher640

Ash it's a little late for the clomid on CD 19... I think BBT is usually pretty reliable, especially if it's been reliable for you before. There's no problem with Oing late, they like to make us think out bodies operate like clockwork, but they don't, no one is perfectly regular all the time. The LP is the portion that doesn't change quite so much but peoples follicular phases can be all over the place. Even if your period comes late, you can still start clomid at the beginning of your next cycle even if it's late. Perhaps when he phones you back ask them to call you in a prescription for clomid so you can start it next cycle and have it all ready.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know it's too late for clomid, but I want to have it for next cycle which starts February 15th


----------



## Buckles

Hi
Just thought I'd pop in and update you from our appointment today. Dr was lovely, and gave me and internal and took some swabs, then did an internal ultra sound which was all clear, and I even saw my little eggs growing in my left ovary! 
I've also been told that I have to have a HSG and if that's all clear, I'll be put on clomid even though I ovulate every month, as it's looking highly likely that I'm falling under the unexplained area.... :( 
If clomid doesn't work we'll be going down the ivf route... £5k each cycle privately or we wait for the nhs but hopefully we won't get that. 
Xxx


----------



## urchin

Hey Buckles - wow! You must be the only woman in the known universe who's had actual tests on their first appointment! Lucky you - it will speed things up for you. There's so much waitin in this game that even slicing a few weeks off is a big bonus!

Well, it's 9 o'clock and I'm in bed ... Absolutely shattered but thought I'd pop in to say goodnight xxx


----------



## Buckles

Ahhhhhhhh thanks and sleep tight!!! Xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin why are you shattered?


----------



## fisher640

I Assume shattered means tired in the UK as opposed to here where it usually means emotionally devastated. 

Because last I heard the panties remained white in casa de Urch


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: oh ok fisher! I wasn't sure because like you said shattered means devastated here and I didn't know if I missed something!


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh yes, sorry for the confusion.... Shattered definitely means tired over here - sorry if I worried anyone :hugs:

and I'm still shattered but also for some reason awake at 3 o'clock in the morning - and I just can't nod back off again :-(
a nice hot bath would probably do the trick but I'm nt allowed one of those - so I'm just lying here wondering what on earth to do with myself!


----------



## Buckles

Oh no... That's awful! Did you manage to get an early night? I use Molton browns sleep mist, spray it on you, the pillows, bedding and you drop off like a light. 
Little mid morning nap?? X


----------



## gilmore85

1 more sleep urchin!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Your tiredness and insomnia are both due to the pregnancy! :dance: xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Thats exactly what I was thinking :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

yes, one more sleep - goodness knows what time I'll wake up in the morning!

I woke up today back in a low mood (of the 'you're just kidding yourself' variety) with sore tits but no other symptoms .... and then, when I went for a shower I found that they had more veins on them than a Stilton cheese!
The other weird thing that's happening is that the dogs keep smelling my belly 

As you can tell - I am now full-on symptom spotting again!

gah!


----------



## pinkfee

So exciting urch!! well they do say that animals are more perceptive than humans so maybe your dogs are already in the know! Good luck i'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Buckles i'm impressed also, i have never heard of actual testing being completed on the first appointment! well done you. 

Ash - it is frustrating but like fisher said it can fluctuate for all sorts of reasons, thats why i ended up stopping bbt altogether cos it started to rule my life. I hope you manage to get Clomid off your FS.


----------



## Razcox

Buckles - Wow lucky you getting things done right away! When ever we have seen the FS or the recurrent MCS its always been just talk and tests were from appointment. Which i always thought was silly as surely it would save time for everyone involved if they did the tests there and then?! 

Urchin - Got eveything crossed for you and those little embies, will be hoping they have settled in for the next 8 months or so xx I feel for you about the not sleeping, i am also having trouble getting to sleep then have to be up at 6am to sort the puppies out :(

Ash - Sorry about the egg playing hide and seek will be hoping it shows up soon x

Waves to Fisher, FF and Gilmore.

AFM - BFN this morning so the :witch: is due to fly in tomorrow, which means i prob wont lose any weight this week as i never do the week af is due. Dam water retention! :growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sure it will come but I've pretty much given up this cycle. I'm not that sad about it right now I'm just counting down the days til February 10th when I talk to my FS.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin veins is a sure symptom!!!! This isn't really something you could 'imagine' as it is visual proof - I am so flipping excited! Make sure you use a lavender oil in a burner tonight and a hot milk to help you get off because I promise you will not sleep a wink other-wise as you are going to be so excited/nervous/apprehensive :dance:

Raz so sorry the evil mare is due :hugs:

Is it cold enough for everyone in the UK? :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - I can't wait for your test result tomorrow! I'll be checking all day!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

God the general ttc forum is depressing :( Am I the only one that gets a little upset/bitter by the quick turnaround of ladies in there? :blush: I know it's not healthy and I know I swore to try and not be so addicted to ttc but it is just so flipping hard when you have someone asking a questions like 'is this ovulation two days after my period started' and then a few weeks later they're pregnant. Us on the other hand have more knowledge on cycles, supplements, bbt, opk, techniques, procedures and medications then most flipping specialists do!

Sorry rant over....


----------



## Dazed

I don't venture into there anymore, and I really don't like the TWW either. Even though its not supposed to, its full of "I got my BFP". I wish we had one in here, even though it would only have one page of posts.


----------



## fisher640

I Couldn't stomach TTC or TWW after like 6mo of us ttc. It just got too depressing and made me feel bad about myself.


----------



## urchin

I haven't ventured into TTC for a very long time - I occasionally go into Assisted Conception, but mostly I hang out in LTTTC (where the lovely people are) :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Phew glad I am not an evil green eyed monster then :haha:

Urchin you are so right! LTTTC people rule! x


----------



## urchin

They are just cloyingly optimistic in there 'my nose itches, could I be pregnant?' lol
but in a way I don't blame them: they are just starting out and it's still a big adventure for them (As it was for us lot once upon a time) .... It's just that I can't join in any more and rather than get irritated by it, I came here

kinda like the way I eventually abandoned Radio 1 to The Yoot and headed over to Radio 2!


That's me done for the night - have headed up for bed. Final inspection revealed a spotless gusset and a pair of right mouldy tits, but am not uncrossing anything.

Will let you know what tomorrow brings xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mmmmm stilton boobs!

Night, night hun we eagerly await your update :flower: xxx


----------



## Dazed

I still honestly don't feel comfortable in LTTTC. A large majority of you ladies have completed most of your testing, and I'm still waiting on an HSG. I just feel in limbo, but I am fairly comfortable here.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dazed :hugs: In the UK testing for infertility is minimal


Ovulation Check
Ultrasound
HSG

You're usually only get more if something is flagged in a test, so your not that far behind :flower: There is obviously SA for the men but that is fairly routine. We are now in the limbo of unexplained which is pants as could happen next cycle, next year, next decade or never.


----------



## Dazed

HA.... I don't think I will ever get DH to do is SA. I have the referral to do it, but for all I know he doesn't want to know if he is less of a man. If he only knew what I have had to endure at this point.


----------



## fisher640

Dazed. I know what you mean I moved over to LTTTC way before testing was complete. And it took me a solid 6months to talk DH into a sample. He only did it if he could call for te results instead of me because if the results were bad he "wanted time to process" before I found out. I guess understandable. Of course the call resulted in him strutting around like a peacock about how he had superior equipment but didn't actually write any numbers down. 

It doesn't really matter too much. Testing complete or not because with unexplained infertility there's not much they can do anyway. I mean. They'll give you options of IUI & clomid and whatnot but none of those are designed to "fix the problem" or even really designed for unexplained infertility. Like clomid is designed for people with no or disordered ovulation, IUI works better for cervical mucous problems or low sperm count. It's probably some cellular interaction or something deep down that they just don't have he capability to find or fix at this point.


----------



## Dazed

I have had this referral (and my HSG referral) since July. Its cheap for his test, but mine is a bit more pricey. I need to e-mail my doc with what the insurance company said so I can try to get it covered, but I am going to wait until after I get my tax return so I have the money in case insurance changes their mind or something isn't done to the insurance company's standards.


----------



## urchin

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:


THAT IS ALL


----------



## Dazed

:yipee: H&H 9months (or is it 8). Way to go!


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Congrats Urchin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Well unfortunately for my that ugly and mean :witch: showed her ugly head. I was optimistic for a few days but today she came, but not full force.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay urchin!!! Congrats!!


----------



## fisher640

:yipee:
AGHhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
Urch!!!!!! I knew it!!!!
Yippeeeeeee!!!!! 
:wohoo:
And PS what is it like 4am over there?! Lol :rofl:
PPS I want a photo. Either here or in your journal!


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> :happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> THAT IS ALL

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO, CONGRATS HUN!!!! That is awesome news, I am so happy for you!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/fireworks_animated-3.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Fireworks-05-june-2.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Fireworks-05-june-2.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/fireworks_animated-3.gif


----------



## wantabby

Congrads Urch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayy!!!


----------



## purple_hope

OMG Urchin, what fantastic news!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:
Congrats to you hun! Hope you continue to relax and enjoy and glow =D


----------



## MrsHowley81

I knew it....... I just knew it Urchin. That is the greatest news ever, fingers crossed both Eenie and Meenie are both on board. You have truly given me so much hope for IVF xxxx


----------



## urchin

thank you so much everyone!

I am just sat here grinning all over my face :D see!
I woke Mr Urch up to tell him the good news this morning - then we had a big cuddle and talking in squeeky whispers for a while, then dropped off to sleep again.

I've already had my shower - but he is still a big sleepy lump in the bed.
Today we are forecast heavy snow, so I think we shall spend today making good food, batoning down the hatches and grinning at each other


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!

Urchin I knew it! I am so very happy for you hun :dance: You are the first IVF mama that I have gotten to know and I would like to say a huge thank you for filling us all with hope.

Now you are on strict instructions to take it easy for at LEAST the next couple of months, seriously if I see that you have been doing DIY or exerting yourself in any way, I am going to personally come up there and kick Mr Urchins a$$ :gun: (as he should be ensuring you don't do anything to tire yourself out!).

Would also ask if it is ok with everyone else if you wouldn't mind sticking around :flower: This thread would not be the same without you xxx

Want2bmom sorry hun :hugs:

AFM who the feck knows what is going on with my ovulation :wacko: Either way we are pretty much out this cycle, onto next month! x


----------



## greekgirl

cogratulations Urchin!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::happydance:
that's the best news i have heard in a long time! :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

FF
Not negotiable Urch is required to report in regularly. It is rare I need to put down my coffe while read someone's post lest it come out my nose laughing. And that's regular for Urch. 
Sorry Urch. You're stuck with us.


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations! Never been so excited to be logging on. Super happy for you :dance:


----------



## urchin

awh shucks you guys! of course I'll stop around - this is the bestest thread there is :D

don't know what you mean about spraying the screen with coffee though - ALL of my contributions to this thread are entirely sensible .... just think of the moving ballad 'Lying Tits' - brings a lump to my throat :D


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations Urch, i'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

those clever dogs of yours did know what they were sniffing!!!


----------



## urchin

they did - they were sniffing the people puppies!


----------



## sunnysun

Hi All,

Urchin - mega congratulations!

Loving this thread ladies, I'm 33 soon 34 and feeling well under pressure about TTC the number 1. We've been trying for a year and half, and so far 2 I had 2 miscarriages.
It's hard and sometimes painful long journey for some of us but we will get there!

Finger crossed for everyone and congrats for the BFP!


----------



## urchin

ay up sunnysun - and thank you very much!

welcome to the thread, it's lovely in here (although it's like the Hotel California - once you join they don't let you leave) mwah ha haaaaa


----------



## mrshanna

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations Urch!!! Oh honey I am soooo happy for you and Mr Urch!!!
Happy and Healthy pregnancy to you lovey!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Wanting2BMom said:


> Well unfortunately for my that ugly and mean :witch: showed her ugly head. I was optimistic for a few days but today she came, but not full force.

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun!!! Big hugs to you...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

sunnysun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Urchin - mega congratulations!
> 
> Loving this thread ladies, I'm 33 soon 34 and feeling well under pressure about TTC the number 1. We've been trying for a year and half, and so far 2 I had 2 miscarriages.
> It's hard and sometimes painful long journey for some of us but we will get there!
> 
> Finger crossed for everyone and congrats for the BFP!

Welcome to the group!!It is nice to meet you!:flower: I am so sorry for your losses!!!:hugs::hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/wttg-r-berrygirl-08.gif


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you girls! Love the welcome picture Wannab.

Let's hope for a BFP for everyone soon!


----------



## lucylou7

oh my god congratulations urch! I knew you were gonna get BFP! I am so so so happy for you, and you have made me have some hope for ivf! I am so happy congratulation mr and mrs urch.. Xx


----------



## greekgirl

hey girls. i have a question... :blush: what are your thoughts on KY jelly? 
i know avoiding it's use as often as possible is the best idea but we have a size issue... either i am too small or my husband is too wide ...and it certainly helps. but does it decrease our chances significantly? opinions please. 
thanks in advance.
:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## mrshanna

greekgirl said:


> hey girls. i have a question... :blush: what are your thoughts on KY jelly?
> i know avoiding it's use as often as possible is the best idea but we have a size issue... either i am too small or my husband is too wide ...and it certainly helps. but does it decrease our chances significantly? opinions please.
> thanks in advance.
> :blush::blush::blush::blush:

Yes dear you need to stay away from it at all costs. Have you ever heard of Preseed? It is a fertility freindly lube that my DH and I use. Some women actually use it to HELP conception


----------



## greekgirl

funny i asked my doctor about it -actually i asked two obgyn's one said that it's ok but should be avoided, the other said no big deal since it's water based. 
the second one is a younger doctor who seems to get his info a little mixed up. like when he told me my stitches from the laparoscopy were going to fall out on their own and two weeks later i was at the local free clinic getting them cut out by a nurse who ensured me that i would have scars now. forever. 
why did i listen to him? 
well as i had already suspected, this month went to waste. 
:shrug::dohh:
thanks for the info.
will be ordering the pre seed.


----------



## wannabeprego

mrshanna said:


> greekgirl said:
> 
> 
> hey girls. i have a question... :blush: what are your thoughts on KY jelly?
> i know avoiding it's use as often as possible is the best idea but we have a size issue... either i am too small or my husband is too wide ...and it certainly helps. but does it decrease our chances significantly? opinions please.
> thanks in advance.
> :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Yes dear you need to stay away from it at all costs. Have you ever heard of Preseed? It is a fertility freindly lube that my DH and I use. Some women actually use it to HELP conceptionClick to expand...






WSS... I use pre seed as well... It is a sperm friendly lubrication... 

Here is a link to it.....

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pre-seed.html?gclid=CMujxbbbhK4CFUHc4AodimJp3g

Another great tool for helping with TTC is softcups... I am not sure if you have heard of them or not, but you can insert them after sex to hold the :spermy: in close to your cervix... some girls have their OH ejaculate into the soft cup and than insert it after, and alot of girls leave the soft cup in over night.... 

here is a link to the soft cups....

https://store.softcup.com/softcup-c2.aspx


----------



## Skoer1360

URCH!!! AAHHHHHHH!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: !!

But I just want to say I'm glad to see you leave but I'm sad to see you go!
(However, I agree with the other ladies though, you are not allowed to leave :))

Welcome Sunnysun! Hope your stay is a short one! :flower:

And Dazed: I also haven't had my HSG yet though I moved over after the first three months of Clomid didn't work (rx'd b/c of LPD) so you aren't alone! Are you in the states? My HSG is going to be about $500 and that's with the cash discount


----------



## urchin

don't worry, I won't leave my laydeez :D
you lot are too nice to leave behind - and besides, I need to keep an eye on you all and count the BFPs as they stack up :D

lucylou (and all the other IVFers) do keep your hopes up ... IVF doesn't always work for sure, but for those of us with very few options, it really does give us a fighting chance


----------



## greekgirl

confused about the soft cup... but i am going to order the pre seed. looking for an online pharmacy here in greece to avoid paying a lot in shipping and handling fees. so far no luck. 
but is it impossible to concieve after having used ky? should i give up hope for this month? this sucks. :cry:
i secretly never give up hope- it's always in the back of my mind but it's a huge disappointment that i didn't think about this earlier. ](*,)#-o


----------



## Buckles

Congratulations urch!! Fantastic news, Really happy for you and mr urch!
Xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin I am glad you are sticking around I think I need someone to give me a good slap when the IVF starts taking it's toll etc
Welcome Sunny
Lucy when are you due to start IVF? Do you know yet?? Maybe we can hold each others hand!!
Greek you could try conceive Plus also it is UK and I know boots do it, I don't not how much they will charge for shipping abroad, but my be worth a look 
*Waves* to all you other lovely lttc 1ers xx


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> don't worry, I won't leave my laydeez :D
> you lot are too nice to leave behind - and besides, I need to keep an eye on you all and count the BFPs as they stack up :D
> 
> lucylou (and all the other IVFers) do keep your hopes up ... IVF doesn't always work for sure, but for those of us with very few options, it really does give us a fighting chance

I know it is not a for sure option but yours gives me hope and makes me feel better! i just knew you were PG, you will be able to advise Mrs H and I what to expect! I am a little excited too... 

Silly question - do you feel pregnant? i cant wait to see the two lines :happydance:


----------



## sunnysun

Thanks for making feel welcome girls!

I have used pre seed too but then switched to conceive plus as so many people here recommended it, not sure if you have this in the USA but they're probably very similar.

I don't really like the sound of using soft cups but i guess it's just one of those things that you get used to it after a while, does anyone use them?

MrsHowley are you waiting to be referred for IVF? My FS was talking about it when i saw him two days ago, but first i'm doing all the blood test and scans for the tubes and ovaries.


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Urchin I am glad you are sticking around I think I need someone to give me a good slap when the IVF starts taking it's toll etc
> Welcome Sunny
> Lucy when are you due to start IVF? Do you know yet?? Maybe we can hold each others hand!!
> Greek you could try conceive Plus also it is UK and I know boots do it, I don't not how much they will charge for shipping abroad, but my be worth a look
> *Waves* to all you other lovely lttc 1ers xx

Hey hun, how good is it about Urch! gives us both hope hey?! 

Well i have a letter but it has gone to my mums, so i am picking up next week im not sure what it will say as i dont know if they write to you to say you are on the waiting list or if it will be an appointment?! Do you know, have you got an appointment yet? Oh i think we will have to hold each others hand for sure! Lucy xx


----------



## lucylou7

welcome to the best thread ever to all the Newbies!


----------



## urchin

lucylou - yes, I do feel pregnant! and I'm really enjoying it! My tits are very sore and itchy and my belly is crampy and I DON'T CARE!

Mrs H - no slaps, but I will hold your hand... I'll not lie, IVF is very tough on you - physically and emotionally...but there again, us LTTTCers know all about emotional rollercoasters don't we? It just all gets concentrated in IVF as you know exactly what's happening at all the different stages

anyways - it is more than worth a shot isn't it? All of us here are here because we have been trying for a long time to achieve what other women can get without even trying ... because it is the most important thing there is (or at least ranks up there as one of the most important) We are just lucky that in this day and age, science has given us hope where nature neglected us.

so, no slaps from me - just hugs :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> lucylou - yes, I do feel pregnant! and I'm really enjoying it! My tits are very sore and itchy and my belly is crampy and I DON'T CARE!
> 
> Mrs H - no slaps, but I will hold your hand... I'll not lie, IVF is very tough on you - physically and emotionally...but there again, us LTTTCers know all about emotional rollercoasters don't we? It just all gets concentrated in IVF as you know exactly what's happening at all the different stages
> 
> anyways - it is more than worth a shot isn't it? All of us here are here because we have been trying for a long time to achieve what other women can get without even trying ... because it is the most important thing there is (or at least ranks up there as one of the most important) We are just lucky that in this day and age, science has given us hope where nature neglected us.
> 
> so, no slaps from me - just hugs :hugs:

Arghhhhhhhhhhh thats great hun long time coming to hey! I said to my OH when i get pregnant i will not moan about ANYTHING! he laughs as he knows what im like, but i really do mean it! ha 

I think that is my only worry it seems very tough on the woman my friend has been through it and she says its tough but if it gets you where you wanna be then so be it! 

Lucy xx


----------



## pinkfee

For those other IVF'ers I can only agree with Urch, i know i'm not a glowing success story but I have only positives to say about IVF as IVF has given me the only BFP that I've ever had! And i'm just waiting to hear when/if I can give it another go.

Greekgirl, re: KY... i don't think you can ever say for certain but it acts as a spermicide, me and my OH were using it for ages before we realised. Lets just say I don't think it helps! 

Its snowing where I am! :cold:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww bless you Urchin, super glad your sticking around :flower:

I turned into a bit of a psycho during my pregnancy, never resented being pregnant obviously but hated being so hormonal, moody, nasty etc. I swore that with the next one I would force myself to be positive and happy no matter how crap my emotions would be running.

No snow here, just heavy rain; the dog is refusing to go out into the rain so has both whizzed and pooped on the bedroom carpet and still has the cheek to whine to come up onto the bed :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sunny my gyno referred me in December he had been talking about it for a long time it wasn't until we got a definite issue that we got referred 

Lucy sounds like your not far behind me I had my letter a few weeks ago, Had all the relevant re-tests (protocol) done now we go and see our FS........ when ever the appointment arrives, and then I believe they then refer us to our clinic we are hoping Bath or Bristol eeek :)

Urchin I am trying to be prepared for the new roller coaster ride I am just glad that the ride might actually end with this one.... and it will be nice to get some friendly advice along the way 

Pink You are a success it did work it is just such a terrible shame, and I wish you the best luck in the world and I hope you can get started again very soon once you are ready of course. We have lots of snow too


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Sunny my gyno referred me in December he had been talking about it for a long time it wasn't until we got a definite issue that we got referred
> 
> Lucy sounds like your not far behind me I had my letter a few weeks ago, Had all the relevant re-tests (protocol) done now we go and see our FS........ when ever the appointment arrives, and then I believe they then refer us to our clinic we are hoping Bath or Bristol eeek :)
> 
> Urchin I am trying to be prepared for the new roller coaster ride I am just glad that the ride might actually end with this one.... and it will be nice to get some friendly advice along the way
> 
> Pink You are a success it did work it is just such a terrible shame, and I wish you the best luck in the world and I hope you can get started again very soon once you are ready of course. We have lots of snow too

i heard that you have to have all tests re done good job as hospital have lost all my records.. Think we will get referred to manchester so do you have to go to the referral clinic for all the tests? Did they say how long waiting list would be.. And i agree urch can give us some friendly advise on the yay..  xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

no I won't find out about the waiting times until we see our FS, and that will be a deciding factor on our decision for where we go...... well at least we hope it will. If you don't mind me askung you lucy have you had a diagnosis yet? Sometimes they will do further tests. luckily for me I had a good gyno, he didn't refer me until he found out what our issue was x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Anyway Lucy I hope we end up having our IVF together :)


----------



## fisher640

Sunny I've taken to using softcups. A little awkward at first but no problem now. They haven't worked obviously but they make me feel a little more proactive and I don't feel like I need to stay in bed after BDing to keep them from falling out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

For me personally I just can't get on with the softcups, I will probably have another bash at them the cycle that I go all out to get that :bfp: in March but for now they seem costly and kind of like a step too far :wacko: Completely ridiculous I know but I get so paranoid if perhaps I have managed to not scoop the :spermy: up and am somehow blocking my cervix opening. As I said, crazy :wacko:


----------



## urchin

OMG I thought I was the only one FF!
All the time I've been reading on here about them I've been thinking 'but what if I manage to shut the lads OUT rather than IN???' :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah that makes me feel better! Thanks Urchin, not as crazy as I feared then :haha:


----------



## urchin

Not as crazy as you feared?
remember this is the woman who makes up songs about her tits! :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:dohh: Perhaps I am even crazier then ;)


----------



## sunnysun

ah ah:rofl: you're funny, girls!

I'm opting out the softcup too for the moment.


----------



## MrsHowley81

I didn't like the soft cups I tried them once and I found them really hard to remove and I got all panicked, and even asked my hubby to take them out...... oh the dignity of things we do to get pregnant, If only I knew then I was wasting my time :)


----------



## urchin

lol there is no dignity in any of this - once you have met dildo-cam, all sense of your la-la being a private place is well and truly quashed!


----------



## sunnysun

We go up all the levels as long as we get there! 

What's the dilto-cam?


----------



## urchin

lol dildo-cam is the internal ultrasound camera thingie ... which looks an awful lot like a dildo (they even put a condom on it!)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Dildo-Cam:haha::rofl:

its the transvaginal ultrasound wand they use instead of on belly....

I actually called it the dildocam infront of my scan tech..bahahah


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes I am soon to meet Dildo-Cam..... it can't be any worse than the catheter for the HSG surely, I had 2 peoples heads looking into it, trying to figure out why it wouldn't work. I was so glad hubby was waiting outside :)


----------



## Buckles

Ha ha ha, that's really made me chuckle! Dildocam... Ha ha ha 

How are you all today? I've been shovelling snow pretty much most of the day, and then we went sledging... I ran (slide) to the shop when I found out that they had sledges, I. A very big kid. 
Xx


----------



## purple_hope

Hi girls, I've had lots to catch up on since I was away on a MUCH needed vacation to the Caribbean.

*skoer* Congrats on the new job!

*wannabe* I definitely feel like this LTTC is taking a great toll on my relationship with my DH. Plus the finances of it all only complicate it even more. Sometimes I do feel like I have nothing to look forward to in my life if there won't be children in it. :sad1:

*pinkfee* I am so sorry about your loss. I MCed at 5 weeks back in 2010 and only found out by the heavy bleeding. I cannot imagine finding that out at a scan. I understand your hesitation regarding going natural or D&C. I am always for natural, but I think the ladies are right about sometimes needing to take action. Hope you are doing well :hugs:

And welcome to all the newbies! :hi:

AFM, stupid :witch: arrived on my trip, earlier than expected. I was supposed to call my FS on CD1 so that they could start monitoring CD2-4 and start the Clomid + IUI this month, but I was still away and now I am going to need to wait for the next cycle. I'm kinda bummed, but I guess I am okay with it because it will give me some time to get back into the swing of things after being away. Also this way I will have more time to mentally prepare for it.

My DH and I have made a commitment of getting into great shape in case that might help? We bought a treadmill and have actually started a weekly routine. I am pretty fit, but haven't been jogging in the last year or so, so my used to be muscles are now slush. My DH is pretty good too, but he should probably replace his belly with some abs. Exercising has actually helped me keep my mind off of TTC for just a little bit. It is helping me relax a little bit and plus I feel like I am taking a tiny bit of control of this LTTC roller-coaster.

Personally softcups freak me out. I think I'll do all kinds of crazy things to TTC, but I'm not there yet. And I HATE the dildo-cam! I have had the 'pleasure' of the dildo cam waaayy too many times which was during my diagnostic cycle. And I will have to enjoy/endure it again when I do my monitored medicated IUI cycle. Yuck!

And OMG ... You know you are a LTTCer when your HPTs are about to expire! :dohh: So sad ...


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> no I won't find out about the waiting times until we see our FS, and that will be a deciding factor on our decision for where we go...... well at least we hope it will. If you don't mind me askung you lucy have you had a diagnosis yet? Sometimes they will do further tests. luckily for me I had a good gyno, he didn't refer me until he found out what our issue was x

Hey mrs H, dont mind you asking at all... At first we were un explained, then on our last visit they decided that it was OH morphology that was the issue, and said that IVF was our best option?! I did ask if there was any thing we could do to improve and they said no, but looking on line i seen that there were wellman for men that help Morphology so we are trying any way... It will be interesting when they do another SA to see if they have made any difference.. I hope we go through it tofgether too and have a fab result like Urchin! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes Lucy all we can do is try and hope for the best, and trust the magic of Science and Medicine. I had hubby on wellman despite his spermies being normal, it won't do any harm in trying to improve anything at this stage, we are yet to discover if it has made any difference, so I will let you know once we find out xxx


----------



## urchin

Vitamins can't do any harm - and should certainly make the troops the best they can be :D


----------



## bbyno1

Just wanted to wish you all luck ladies!x


----------



## greekgirl

*urchin* i wish there was a "like" button for your new pregnancy ticker!!! i am so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Bbyno1 :flower: Good luck with your upcoming labour!

I too wish there was a like button :)


----------



## seekingbaby

Im LTTTC #1 for 4 years now. My DH has low sperm count and I have endometriosis. Our only option is IVF per our doctor, which is very expensive. We are apply for the Cade foundation grant for funding this year. Aside from that, we have been just trying different home remedies including softcups. Now in my TWW so we'll see if thats effective!


----------



## wannabeprego

purple_hope said:


> Hi girls, I've had lots to catch up on since I was away on a MUCH needed vacation to the Caribbean.
> 
> *skoer* Congrats on the new job!
> 
> *wannabe* I definitely feel like this LTTC is taking a great toll on my relationship with my DH. Plus the finances of it all only complicate it even more. Sometimes I do feel like I have nothing to look forward to in my life if there won't be children in it. :sad1:
> 
> *pinkfee* I am so sorry about your loss. I MCed at 5 weeks back in 2010 and only found out by the heavy bleeding. I cannot imagine finding that out at a scan. I understand your hesitation regarding going natural or D&C. I am always for natural, but I think the ladies are right about sometimes needing to take action. Hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> And welcome to all the newbies! :hi:
> 
> AFM, stupid :witch: arrived on my trip, earlier than expected. I was supposed to call my FS on CD1 so that they could start monitoring CD2-4 and start the Clomid + IUI this month, but I was still away and now I am going to need to wait for the next cycle. I'm kinda bummed, but I guess I am okay with it because it will give me some time to get back into the swing of things after being away. Also this way I will have more time to mentally prepare for it.
> 
> My DH and I have made a commitment of getting into great shape in case that might help? We bought a treadmill and have actually started a weekly routine. I am pretty fit, but haven't been jogging in the last year or so, so my used to be muscles are now slush. My DH is pretty good too, but he should probably replace his belly with some abs. Exercising has actually helped me keep my mind off of TTC for just a little bit. It is helping me relax a little bit and plus I feel like I am taking a tiny bit of control of this LTTC roller-coaster.
> 
> Personally softcups freak me out. I think I'll do all kinds of crazy things to TTC, but I'm not there yet. And I HATE the dildo-cam! I have had the 'pleasure' of the dildo cam waaayy too many times which was during my diagnostic cycle. And I will have to enjoy/endure it again when I do my monitored medicated IUI cycle. Yuck!
> 
> And OMG ... You know you are a LTTCer when your HPTs are about to expire! :dohh: So sad ...

Thank you for your kind and understanding words hun!!!:hugs::hugs: I think we all get down at times but somehow we manage to dust ourselves off and get ourselves back up no matter how bad it hurts... us ladies are all very strong when it comes right down to it i think....:hugs::hugs: I am feeling better since I wrote that post when I was feeling so down earlier though..:thumbup:

I hope that you had a good vacation. I am sorry that the :witch: came and than on top of that the timing was bad and made you miss your IUI for this cycle...:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for your upcoming cycle hun.. :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

seekingbaby said:


> Im LTTTC #1 for 4 years now. My DH has low sperm count and I have endometriosis. Our only option is IVF per our doctor, which is very expensive. We are apply for the Cade foundation grant for funding this year. Aside from that, we have been just trying different home remedies including softcups. Now in my TWW so we'll see if thats effective!

Welcome to the group!!! It is nice to meet you! Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

I hope that you can get your funding for IVF. :thumbup: My DH also has a low sperm count as a result of a 14 year old vasectomy reversal. His sperm count is good enough for us to try IUI even though it is low next but before I can do that I have to have a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and I am also having a lap surgery done to try to unblock my fallopian tube as well in March hopefully if everything goes as scheduled and than my DH and I will be doing IUI next. We will have to pay for the IUI out of our own pockets so that will be tuff since I dont have health insurance coverage for infertility so I can relate to how difficult it is to be able to afford infertility care. :hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/bees.jpg


----------



## urchin

welcome SeekingB!
Please jump stright in - this is a very friendly thread :D
I was TTC for around 4 years too and have just got my BFP following IVF - so will help with any IVF questions that I can xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How are the symptoms Urch? Has it sunk in yet? xxx


----------



## pinkfee

purple_hope said:


> *pinkfee* I am so sorry about your loss. I MCed at 5 weeks back in 2010 and only found out by the heavy bleeding. I cannot imagine finding that out at a scan. I understand your hesitation regarding going natural or D&C. I am always for natural, but I think the ladies are right about sometimes needing to take action. Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Thanks Purple we'll i'm a week in and still no bleeding :( i'm going to make an appt with my GP as its doing my head in and i'm not sure I can take the waiting much more. 

welcome seekingbaby :flower:

as for dildo-cam after having all the preliminary tests and then IVF we are old friends!! :haha:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i haven't been on here for ages and haven't managed to read everyones posts yet, so just had a quick look through. Pink i am so sorry for ur loss from my experience my first mc i waited about a month to let nature takes it's course but it didn't so i had to have a d and c and the other three mc's nature did it, but i kinda wish i had never had the d and c now as i have read it can cause scarring and damage in the uterus which cause fertility issues. FF i'm sorry about oh sa results xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin - CONGRATULATIONS i am so happy for you, i did have a good feeling u would get ur bfp xx I hope everybody else is well and welcome to the newbies xx


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Hello ladies i haven't been on here for ages and haven't managed to read everyones posts yet, so just had a quick look through. Pink i am so sorry for ur loss from my experience my first mc i waited about a month to let nature takes it's course but it didn't so i had to have a d and c and the other three mc's nature did it, but i kinda wish i had never had the d and c now as i have read it can cause scarring and damage in the uterus which cause fertility issues. FF i'm sorry about oh sa results xxx

Thanks tash, thats what i'm nervous about aswell with the d&c. I really don't want to cause any damage to myself, its been hard enough getting this far to begin with. God its such a tough decision. I'm goin to see my GP tomorrow morning anyway so i'll get his opinion on the matter and whether I can brave it out and wait it out.... my birthday is in 2 weeks so i'm just selfishly trying to out manoeuvre nature before then.


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to chime in on the "dildo cam" thing.. All I know is that after you go through the range of infertility testing that is on the menu for us ladies trying to get pregnant, there is no longer any shame in your game... At first I was nervous when I did my very first appointment with the beloved dildo cam and it was a vaginal ultrasound and ever since than it doesnt phase me anymore.. plus I had my saline sono and had 3 ladies down there looking at my junk... the Dr, the nurse assisting and a medical student intern that was obeserving... it was like a party, the only thing missing was chips, dip and some music...:haha: Nevermind the HSG, the DR struggling down there trying to position the catheter thing and pumping iodine into your uterus well you wrythe in pain and agony from the cramping all the while trying to stay loose and relaxed well you are in total pain... :wacko::wacko: Lordy... I swear you start to feel like a science experiment, all of the poking and prodding around down there in your junk... :blush:

One thing I can say for sure is man am I ever mentally exhausted from this LTTC mess... No one prepares you for this infertility mess and you dont find out how difficult it is until you are knee deep in it.. :dohh:


As far as the softcups, I have 2 packs of them upstairs, and I have practiced with them, but I havent used them for TTC yet.. To be totally honest with you they totally freak me out...:blush: The couple of times I practiced with them I was terrified that they would get stuck up in there and that i would have to go to the ER to get them removed by a DR or something, and one time I used it and freaked out asking DH to help me get it out because I couldnt and that it was stuck, and a little tip if you have long nails be careful you dont scratch yourself pulling out the soft cup because i scratched myself getting it out, I also felt like when i put them in there like I couldnt tell how deep to put the cup and it seemed like I could push it in forever or something, and i aslo have the same fear as the other girls that i would accidently block the swimmers from being able to get to their destination as well .... So long story short my soft cups are collecting dust in my bathroom and I havent gotten the balls yet to use them to help with TTC just yet....although I am promising myself that my cycle following my surgery will include me pulling out all of the stops and using the soft cups for the first time... :wacko::wacko::wacko: And a side note the soft cups actually cant get stuck because there isnt any place for them to go to... that is just my own irrational fears taking over of course...


----------



## Chels710

Hi ladies- I'd like to join you all in this thread. I've been over at the TTC thread for awhile but after being in this game so long i don't think I have the same optimism as most of the ladies there. I've been doing IUI's with clomid, but will be sitting out the IUI this month. I'm trying preseed for the first time this month and robistussin from day 10 to O. I'm on cd 11 now and waiting to O. Good luck everybody and :dust::dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

Chels710 said:


> Hi ladies- I'd like to join you all in this thread. I've been over at the TTC thread for awhile but after being in this game so long i don't think I have the same optimism as most of the ladies there. I've been doing IUI's with clomid, but will be sitting out the IUI this month. I'm trying preseed for the first time this month and robistussin from day 10 to O. I'm on cd 11 now and waiting to O. Good luck everybody and :dust::dust: to all!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/image066.jpg


----------



## lucylou7

Chels710 said:


> Hi ladies- I'd like to join you all in this thread. I've been over at the TTC thread for awhile but after being in this game so long i don't think I have the same optimism as most of the ladies there. I've been doing IUI's with clomid, but will be sitting out the IUI this month. I'm trying preseed for the first time this month and robistussin from day 10 to O. I'm on cd 11 now and waiting to O. Good luck everybody and :dust::dust: to all!

Welcome hun! Hope your time here is short... x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Chels :flower:


----------



## purple_hope

*lucylou* I think it's a great idea that you have your OH taking the vitamins. It should only benefit his SA (I think). I'm even thinking of getting my DH to take them although his SA was normal, because the higher the numbers the better. All of these 'normals' that the FS tells us the SA should be are somewhat misleading. I've read specifically about morphology that some FS say it should be greater than 4%, but some other FS say it should be greater than 20%?!??! Now that's a huge difference. From what I can tell, >15% is what the SA should be, but they have now changed the normals because most of the population doesn't take care of themselves and therefore their SA quality is drastically reduced yet they can still conceive. This is just my own interpretation of things I have read. All to say, the better the number the

GL *lucylou* and *MrsH* with the new and improved SA results and then with a successful IVF! =)

Welcome *seekingbaby*! GL in your TWW!

Welcome *Chels*! GL with Clomid this month! I've started to use Preseed a couple of cycles ago, and I have to say that I really like it. My suggestion is to use a bit less than 3gm like it says in the instructions, otherwise it just feels like too much and too slippery. Try 2.5gm or a bit less to start. If you will be using preseed, I'm not sure you need to also use robitussin? I think preseed alone should solve the lubrication and PH levels. But I suppose it also won't hurt. Good luck.


----------



## urchin

Welcome Chels - come on in, the water's lovely :D


----------



## sunnysun

I love this thread, it's so nice to "meet" people that are going through the same long journey as I am. We will get there and very soon I hope! 

Welcome Chels!


----------



## aintlifegrand

Hello Ladies! We have been TTC#1 since May 2010. My husband and I have been together for 12 years, married for 8. We are both 31, getting ready to turn 32. We waited so long to start trying because for years we weren't even sure we wanted kids, then when we decided we did, my husband traveled for work all the time, and he didn't want me to be doing it on my own. Well, now I wish we would have just started, since it's been close to 2 years. 
I joined this forum several months ago, then gave up TTC for a while after we found out my husband's sperm count was very low (under 7 million). I've done all the testing, and I'm completely fine. We've tried acupuncture, preseed, soft cups, egg whites, opk, etc. 
I have really had a hard time dealing with everything. Some days are fine, some days I just cry all day long and am deeply depressed. It took me 2 years to talk my husband into TTC, and I have a lot of anger issues about that. Some days I can't help but blame him because he made us wait so long. Whats making it worse, is all my sisters in laws are TTC (one is pregnant) and I can't deal with the fact that we should have been first.
Right now I'm just trying to get right emotionally. I have started meditation classes, go to a counselor and weekly acupuncture. Right now I wince every time someone announces a pregnancy. I find myself skipping family events where someone is pregnant. I'm just trying to dig myself out of this hole. Anyway, that is why I came back to the forum, I figure it can't hurt. 
I have an appt March 1st to talk about IUI, I hope to do the first round in March.


----------



## urchin

Hi there AintLG - I'm glad you found us, I think this is absolutely the right thread for you.
We're a lovely friendly bunch who are all struggling (or struggled) to achieve the most natural thing in the world, that every other bugger seems to manage without even really trying.
For different reasons, I also waited much too long to start TTC (for me it was because it wasn't til I was 38 that I met someone who also wanted children - and by then my own fertility had nosedived)

So come on in and make yourself comfortable, rant away when things look bleak - we all do it in here :hugs:
But it sounds like the appointment in March will really help to move things forward for you ... 

Big hugs chikkie and welcome to the Bestest Club that No One Ever Wants to be In!


----------



## vjpfeif

Hello Ladies. I am also LTTC. We started TTC in September 2010. I have already done 5 cycles of clomid. I have PCOS and Hypothyroid so I figure we are in for the long haul. I know how all of you feel. We are going to see FS this wednesday and I'm quite excited. I'm hoping next step is IUI? I don't know whats next but hoping eventually BFP. Thanks for letting me join and hope everyone gets BFP soon.


----------



## urchin

and a big welcome to vjp too - let us know how things go with the FS xxx


----------



## vjpfeif

Thank you for the warm welcome, and congrats to you!


----------



## purple_hope

Welcome *aintLG* and *vjp* :hi: Good luck to you both!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow we sure are attracting a lot of new members :dance: That just proves how awesome we all are :haha:

Well I am either 10DPO, 9DPO or 6DPO depending on what FF actually thinks is going on with me :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

well i rang the doctors yesterday and have my first appointment, unfortunately its not until 26th March and OH is on a course in London from the 24th - 28th so I will be on the phone nearer the time trying to get an earlier date so he can be there


----------



## Tasha16

pinkfee said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies i haven't been on here for ages and haven't managed to read everyones posts yet, so just had a quick look through. Pink i am so sorry for ur loss from my experience my first mc i waited about a month to let nature takes it's course but it didn't so i had to have a d and c and the other three mc's nature did it, but i kinda wish i had never had the d and c now as i have read it can cause scarring and damage in the uterus which cause fertility issues. FF i'm sorry about oh sa results xxx
> 
> Thanks tash, thats what i'm nervous about aswell with the d&c. I really don't want to cause any damage to myself, its been hard enough getting this far to begin with. God its such a tough decision. I'm goin to see my GP tomorrow morning anyway so i'll get his opinion on the matter and whether I can brave it out and wait it out.... my birthday is in 2 weeks so i'm just selfishly trying to out manoeuvre nature before then.Click to expand...

it is a very hard decision and i can honestly say if i was in ur position i don't know what i would do, the only thing with letting nature take it's course it that the longer u leave it the higher the chance of infection, which is why after a month with mine i had the d & c also to help grieve and move on, bcos as silly as this sounds but even know i knew my baby had gone while the baby was still in me i kept thinking what if they have it wrong and it's ok xx


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> Tash you've basically summed it up! My GP wasn't particularly helpful this morning, i asked if it was possible to have another scan locally so it could help me make a definite decision about what to do and he told me I should go back to the IVF clinic and discuss my worries with them, but as i'm questioning their results i don't feel quite comfortable with that. or i could do a private scan... i need to discuss it with the OH and see what he thinks but i might just have the private scan and put all the doubts to bed. Its just i've had no bleeding and no real pain/cramping so its difficult to get it into my head that its real. xClick to expand...


----------



## pinkfee

welcome to the newbies :flower:

this is the best group ever!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Aintlifegrand & vjpfief.... Welcome to the group girls, It is nice to meet you both... Good luck and baby dust to you two ladies... :dust: :dust: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-16.jpg


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies!! Any UK girls watch The One Show last night they had a report about IVF??
Anyway speaking of which..... I only blimmin well got my appointment letter to see my FS RE IVF :) xx


----------



## Buckles

I did... I was told by my FS that it was a postcode lottery, which is totally naff but fab news for you!!! Xxx


----------



## urchin

Hey PinkFee - if you can afford it, then I think a private scan is the way to go ... get a definite picture of what is going on, so that you can make your decision without any tinge of 'what if.....'
and if the news isn't good, then I think it might be a good idea to get the hospital to move things along for you, so that you can grieve and heal - big hugs hon :hugs:

MrsH - that's cracking news! when's your appointment????? *bounce*


----------



## MrsHowley81

Is definitely is a lottery I get 1 free so I am happy.... but if I live 3 miles down the road it would be 1 and I would also only have to be 25 to qualify where as it is 30 here luckily we fit the guidelines but it is unfair for others :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - when do you go the doctor and find out if you're having twins or not ?


----------



## urchin

Ash - it will be at my scan on 27th Feb :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay! I can't wait! I'm so happy for you and if you have twins I'll be so so so excited for you! I always wanted twins and even if you didn't plan on twins, you'll be filled with 2x's more joy =D 

Well good luck and I have my FX'd for two babies!


----------



## Buckles

Urchin, twins would be amazing! And Mrs howley you've been very lucky, we haven't found out yet if we qualify x


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> Hey PinkFee - if you can afford it, then I think a private scan is the way to go ... get a definite picture of what is going on, so that you can make your decision without any tinge of 'what if.....'
> and if the news isn't good, then I think it might be a good idea to get the hospital to move things along for you, so that you can grieve and heal - big hugs hon :hugs:
> 
> MrsH - that's cracking news! when's your appointment????? *bounce*

Thanks urch thats what my sister said and i've looked into the scan prices and its not as bad as I thought, so I think I will just have one to stop my head from wondering. 

MrsH - fab news! :happydance:hope it goes well. and yes I did watch the One Show last night aswell, didn't realise that some PCT's don't even fund 1 cycle. Thats a scary thought and it makes me thankful for what i've received.


----------



## Buckles

Thought I'd make you all chuckle. My CBFM peaked yesterday and today, and my hubby works shift work, so I called in sick to bd my husband as really didn't want to miss my OV! 
Had a great afternoon!! Xx


----------



## pinkfee

Buckles haha :haha: that made me smile thankyou!!

i'm impressed with your dedication to :sex: if there is any justice in this word you'll have a lovely BFP at the end of the month!! 

Good luck


----------



## MrsHowley81

MrsHowley81 said:


> Is definitely is a lottery I get 1 free so I am happy.... but if I live 3 miles down the road it would be 1 and I would also only have to be 25 to qualify where as it is 30 here luckily we fit the guidelines but it is unfair for others :(

I meant to say if I lived 3 miles down the road I would get 3 cycles on the NHS, but I don't :(
Urchin I have to ring tomorrow to see when it is I know it is early days but it is getting so much more exciting now, as all the other appts seemed to bring bad news and sadness..... and we finally have hope :)


----------



## lucylou7

purple_hope said:


> *lucylou* I think it's a great idea that you have your OH taking the vitamins. It should only benefit his SA (I think). I'm even thinking of getting my DH to take them although his SA was normal, because the higher the numbers the better. All of these 'normals' that the FS tells us the SA should be are somewhat misleading. I've read specifically about morphology that some FS say it should be greater than 4%, but some other FS say it should be greater than 20%?!??! Now that's a huge difference. From what I can tell, >15% is what the SA should be, but they have now changed the normals because most of the population doesn't take care of themselves and therefore their SA quality is drastically reduced yet they can still conceive. This is just my own interpretation of things I have read. All to say, the better the number the
> 
> GL *lucylou* and *MrsH* with the new and improved SA results and then with a successful IVF! =)
> 
> Welcome *seekingbaby*! GL in your TWW!
> 
> Welcome *Chels*! GL with Clomid this month! I've started to use Preseed a couple of cycles ago, and I have to say that I really like it. My suggestion is to use a bit less than 3gm like it says in the instructions, otherwise it just feels like too much and too slippery. Try 2.5gm or a bit less to start. If you will be using preseed, I'm not sure you need to also use robitussin? I think preseed alone should solve the lubrication and PH levels. But I suppose it also won't hurt. Good luck.

Thanks Purple! I do agree about morphology its so confusing! every one seems to have a different opinion and also some say this does not matter that much... god only knows but like you say taking the vits can only help hey! xx


----------



## lucylou7

aintlifegrand said:


> Hello Ladies! We have been TTC#1 since May 2010. My husband and I have been together for 12 years, married for 8. We are both 31, getting ready to turn 32. We waited so long to start trying because for years we weren't even sure we wanted kids, then when we decided we did, my husband traveled for work all the time, and he didn't want me to be doing it on my own. Well, now I wish we would have just started, since it's been close to 2 years.
> I joined this forum several months ago, then gave up TTC for a while after we found out my husband's sperm count was very low (under 7 million). I've done all the testing, and I'm completely fine. We've tried acupuncture, preseed, soft cups, egg whites, opk, etc.
> I have really had a hard time dealing with everything. Some days are fine, some days I just cry all day long and am deeply depressed. It took me 2 years to talk my husband into TTC, and I have a lot of anger issues about that. Some days I can't help but blame him because he made us wait so long. Whats making it worse, is all my sisters in laws are TTC (one is pregnant) and I can't deal with the fact that we should have been first.
> Right now I'm just trying to get right emotionally. I have started meditation classes, go to a counselor and weekly acupuncture. Right now I wince every time someone announces a pregnancy. I find myself skipping family events where someone is pregnant. I'm just trying to dig myself out of this hole. Anyway, that is why I came back to the forum, I figure it can't hurt.
> I have an appt March 1st to talk about IUI, I hope to do the first round in March.


Big hugs hun, i completely understand how crap it is at times, but we have to stay strong and at least on this thread we can all support each other... Big hugs xxx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello ladies!! Any UK girls watch The One Show last night they had a report about IVF??
> Anyway speaking of which..... I only blimmin well got my appointment letter to see my FS RE IVF :) xx

Yeahhhhhhhhhh!! Whoop Whoop when is your appointment hun? we have sent of our questionairre now so just a waiting game how long did you have to wait for your appointment then? Oh so excited for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well once we sent the q&a's and did the tests requested it would of been quick, but my Dr's messed the blood tests up so it delayed it a little, but I have to ring tomorrow for my appointment, but It should only take a couple of weeks, so you will literally only be a couple of weeks behind us, so we might be IVFers together :) xx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Well once we sent the q&a's and did the tests requested it would of been quick, but my Dr's messed the blood tests up so it delayed it a little, but I have to ring tomorrow for my appointment, but It should only take a couple of weeks, so you will literally only be a couple of weeks behind us, so we might be IVFers together :) xx

Exciting stuff... well keep me posted and hope your app is real soon hun ! xx


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Welcome to all of the newbies to the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Urch I am so excited for you.....How dod you decide to go through IVF?


----------



## urchin

morning wanting2b - I didn't have many options left tbh ... I have FSH 23.5 and AMH 3.5 (or something similar, I never remember the precise figures but they are around those levels) so my eggs are hard boiled and ovaries severely depleted.
So the choices were either IVF with DE, or ... well, it is technically possible for me to get pregnant naturally but it would be a real miracle - and chances of miscarriage very high

So, my best chance really was IVF with a donor who has nice fresh eggs :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I believe I am out, not overly surprised but a little sad :(

Despite eating healthy meals I have managed to gain 3lbs in the last few days and my wedding rings were super tight this morning - classic water retention :(


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: really hope its not still keeping my fx :flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

so I have my appointment on 9th of March. I got so caught up in the excitement I thought it might of been sooner so I am a little disappointed, but then I have to remember it has only been 14 months since we started to seek help and we had only been trying for 2 years before that, so at least the wheels are in motion and I can use the next month to just not think about it and get mentally prepared


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That's only a month away hun :hugs:

Lying tits are back too :wacko:


----------



## Chels710

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome. As horrible as IF is, it's comforting to know that you are not alone. 

I'm on CD 13, thinking I should O today or tomorrow. Surprisingly, I have no EWCM. Usually I would have noticed it by now so I'm wondering if the clomid will push back my O date. I've already warned dh that sexapalooza would be starting this week so he needed to rest up and be ready! I'm excited about using the preseed this month. Doing something new always makes me feel like I'm being a little bit more proactive. 

Good luck ladies, fingers crossed for all of you!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Chels clomid usually makes me ovulate later in the month :flower:


----------



## urchin

blummin lying tits - sheesh!

mine are still sore and veiny - delightful!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin it must so great having lying tits when they aren't actually lying :) xx


----------



## urchin

oh yes, they are now The Twin Truth Sayers of all Titdome :D


----------



## MrsHowley81

yay for them, lets hope they aren't the only twins you have :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So come on then Urch spill, what other symptoms did you have before the :bfp: ? x


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> so I have my appointment on 9th of March. I got so caught up in the excitement I thought it might of been sooner so I am a little disappointed, but then I have to remember it has only been 14 months since we started to seek help and we had only been trying for 2 years before that, so at least the wheels are in motion and I can use the next month to just not think about it and get mentally prepared

it will fly by hun count down for you now then yey.. Xx


----------



## purple_hope

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well I believe I am out, not overly surprised but a little sad :(
> 
> Despite eating healthy meals I have managed to gain 3lbs in the last few days and my wedding rings were super tight this morning - classic water retention :(

Aww hun, please don't be sad in advance :hug:



Feisty Fidget said:


> So come on then Urch spill, what other symptoms did you have before the :bfp: ? x

Yes, I really wanna know too! Did you kinda know? And when's your next big appt so we have something to look forward to and be excited about? :D



lucylou7 said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> so I have my appointment on 9th of March. I got so caught up in the excitement I thought it might of been sooner so I am a little disappointed, but then I have to remember it has only been 14 months since we started to seek help and we had only been trying for 2 years before that, so at least the wheels are in motion and I can use the next month to just not think about it and get mentally prepared
> 
> it will fly by hun count down for you now then yey.. XxClick to expand...

I agree, the time will definitely fly by, especially if you stay on here with us. We'll be great company I promise! :friends:


----------



## urchin

Feisty Fidget said:


> So come on then Urch spill, what other symptoms did you have before the :bfp: ? x

Yes, I really wanna know too! Did you kinda know? And when's your next big appt so we have something to look forward to and be excited about? :D

Hmmm let me see .... mostly it was just the very sore tits and tiredness, but then got the stilton-veins a couple of days before I tested
Then there were a couple of days when I got cramps (once the weekend of implantation, can't remember when the second was) but _nothing at all_ like last time when I got really bad cramps from a week PO
other than that I've had a full feeling in my belly - but that could just as easily be the hormones I'm on as they list bloating as a side effect

Next big date is 27th Feb when I go in for a scan ... I'm nervous about that one; it was when I had an 8 week scan last time that I discovered my MMC, so I'm not really looking forward to it


----------



## purple_hope

urchin said:


> Next big date is 27th Feb when I go in for a scan ... I'm nervous about that one; it was when I had an 8 week scan last time that I discovered my MMC, so I'm not really looking forward to it

No need to worry hun, this is a different cycle with a different outcome. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

awh cheers purple - I sure hope so xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch I have faith that those two little embies are snuggled down and cell dividing like crazy! Your scan will be amazing full of screen wiggles and photo's :dance:

Well a tiny bit of spotting this morning for me, it isn't unheard of at 12dpo but as it is possible I am also 11dpo or 8dpo who knows :wacko: I am sure she will rear her ugly head just in time to ruin my weekend :growlmad:


----------



## PocoHR

As I am about to round the corner of 1.5 years ttc, I think I am ready to join your group, if you'll have me! 

I'm feeling very much like this at the moment: :cry::hissy:. But once this next period comes and goes, I will probably swing back to the light side of the force. Honestly, I was a little hopeful this month as I am not PMS-ing very much, nor having as much spotting as usual. But, there is still some spotting and a bfn to boot, so really each trip to the toilet lowers my hope factor. 

We have our first FS appt next month on March 26 which seems like its eons away. Thankfully we have a trip to Morocco planned on March 9 for our 3 year anniversary, then DH's birthday on the 20th and maybe between those two things we will keep distracted enough!

I think I will need support once I start with the fertility appointments, so I am going to try and be more active here! Lots of :dust: for all of us


----------



## MrsHowley81

welcome PocoHR....... So glad your here, You will certainly get a lot of support here xxxx


----------



## Buckles

Welcome!! I'm a newbie too and the girls are lovely! 

I have my hsg booked in for the 28 feb, along with my day 2-6 bloods, then on the 8 march seeing our FS privately to discuss clomid or IVF... Which all in all is fantastic, only thing is that I've received a letter from the Nhs today, announcing our appointment with them on the 8 march. We was put on the wait list to see someone on the Nhs just in case my work insurance didn't cover investigations etc, but they do. 
Obviously we want to see the Nhs dr, so we can discuss the 3 free rounds of IVF, but do I tell him we are also seeing a diff dr privately?? The Nhs dr also works privately at the hospital that we are using?? 
Sorry for the essay but won't be seeing our private doc until after the Nhs doc 

Urch, don't worry, you'll be fine!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Buckles honesty is always the best policy but don't announce you are seeking a second private opinion unless asked, the NHS FS may think you aren't confident in his ability :flower:

Well I thought it was spotting this morning as my discharge had what I thought was a tinge to it but nothing :shrug: Only worry now is that my Nan had a fall (not a small lady) and I stupidly tried lifting her, cue major backache and excruciating cramps, not sure what is going on :wacko:

2 years exactly yesterday since we officially stated TTC :(


----------



## urchin

Feisty Fidget said:


> Urch I have faith that those two little embies are snuggled down and cell dividing like crazy! Your scan will be amazing full of screen wiggles and photo's :dance:
> 
> Well a tiny bit of spotting this morning for me, it isn't unheard of at 12dpo but as it is possible I am also 11dpo or 8dpo who knows :wacko: I am sure she will rear her ugly head just in time to ruin my weekend :growlmad:

cheers hon - I am hoping for squiggles and jiggles for sure!
Bloody AF - have never liked the bitch, but I hate her now :growlmad:



PocoHR said:


> As I am about to round the corner of 1.5 years ttc, I think I am ready to join your group, if you'll have me!
> 
> 
> I think I will need support once I start with the fertility appointments, so I am going to try and be more active here! Lots of :dust: for all of us

Of course we'll have you hon ... and we'll be here with all the love and support you need, when you need it xxx



Buckles said:


> Welcome!! I'm a newbie too and the girls are lovely!
> 
> I have my hsg booked in for the 28 feb, along with my day 2-6 bloods, then on the 8 march seeing our FS privately to discuss clomid or IVF... Which all in all is fantastic, only thing is that I've received a letter from the Nhs today, announcing our appointment with them on the 8 march. We was put on the wait list to see someone on the Nhs just in case my work insurance didn't cover investigations etc, but they do.
> Obviously we want to see the Nhs dr, so we can discuss the 3 free rounds of IVF, but do I tell him we are also seeing a diff dr privately?? The Nhs dr also works privately at the hospital that we are using??
> Sorry for the essay but won't be seeing our private doc until after the Nhs doc
> 
> Urch, don't worry, you'll be fine!
> 
> Lots of love xx

If you're not seeing the private folks til after the nhs ones - then I wouldn't mention it at all!
see what the nhs are going to offer - then make up your mind about the private clinic :D


AFM I've had a right game getting my meds today ... I went to Boots this morning with the prescription and they ordered it for me (and said they'd be there in the afternoon) so I went after work and the delivery people had _forgotten_ to deliver!
long story short, the lovely lady has arranged for the delivery peeps to bring the meds to me on Saturday morning - which will be just in time by the skin of my teeth :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well as long as it's in time that is the main thing :flower:

I really wish that the monthly monster would just turn up rather then faffing about and getting my hopes up by spotting and then buggering off! She is some kind of sadist I tell you! x


----------



## fisher640

A Totally NOT fertility related update:

(But I'm 9dpo of an 'on our own cycle', if you're keeping track)

I got offered a job today for after I graduate in May!!!!!!!!! Wooooo!!!!! It's totally a dream job as a nurse practitioner in the emergency department of my first choice hospital!!!!


----------



## purple_hope

Congrats fisher!! Now you can finish your schooling relaxed knowing you are set to go =D Well done :thumbup:


----------



## vjpfeif

Hey ladies. So update. I went to Infertility doctor and was told that I definitely have PCOS (which I knew) and we would probably have to do IUI. My DH had to do SA to see if it could possibly be anything on his end either (though I don't think it is). The doctor wants to do HSG but my insurance won't cover it and the cost is high. I am at a loss. We just moved within the last 3 months and we are making two house payments. I don't think I can afford all of the infertility stuff and my insurance won't cover anything, including office visits. Needless to save I have had a miserable day and am very angry with insurance. I just feel lost. This all sucks! (sorry I am on a rant). It's nice to know there are other people out there who understand what I am going through though. Thank you for listening to me ladies. If anyone has any advice since I'm new to the whole infertility doctor experience it would be appreciated. Baby dust to all!


----------



## fisher640

vjpfeif said:


> Hey ladies. So update. I went to Infertility doctor and was told that I definitely have PCOS (which I knew) and we would probably have to do IUI. My DH had to do SA to see if it could possibly be anything on his end either (though I don't think it is). The doctor wants to do HSG but my insurance won't cover it and the cost is high. I am at a loss. We just moved within the last 3 months and we are making two house payments. I don't think I can afford all of the infertility stuff and my insurance won't cover anything, including office visits. Needless to save I have had a miserable day and am very angry with insurance. I just feel lost. This all sucks! (sorry I am on a rant). It's nice to know there are other people out there who understand what I am going through though. Thank you for listening to me ladies. If anyone has any advice since I'm new to the whole infertility doctor experience it would be appreciated. Baby dust to all!

Just FYI cause I'm not sure what u walked about with your insurance company versus the FS office. I had a huge freak out in August when we got referred and the summary goes like this: the FS said we needed to call to verify coverage first. Ins company said they cover nothing. Nothing. 

The truth of the matter however has been they covered the SA, the HSG, all the bloodwork, the ultrasound, and they've covered all my office visits. So far I've just paid my office visit copays and I had to pay for the IUI - but we did an unmedicated one (unmedicated means they don't need to monitor via bloodwork or ultrasound) so it wasn't as bad as I thought ~$300. If we decide to go with clomid for the next IUI I will need to pay for the IUI plus an ultrasound to check #follicles. The ultrasound is ~$150. 

I mean all places and insurances are different but I completely freaked out just like you did. (sobbing mess when DH got home that day) but so far the insurance company has paid for all the testing even though they said they don't. (shhhhhh!!!! Don't tell them ;) )


----------



## vjpfeif

fisher640 said:


> vjpfeif said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So update. I went to Infertility doctor and was told that I definitely have PCOS (which I knew) and we would probably have to do IUI. My DH had to do SA to see if it could possibly be anything on his end either (though I don't think it is). The doctor wants to do HSG but my insurance won't cover it and the cost is high. I am at a loss. We just moved within the last 3 months and we are making two house payments. I don't think I can afford all of the infertility stuff and my insurance won't cover anything, including office visits. Needless to save I have had a miserable day and am very angry with insurance. I just feel lost. This all sucks! (sorry I am on a rant). It's nice to know there are other people out there who understand what I am going through though. Thank you for listening to me ladies. If anyone has any advice since I'm new to the whole infertility doctor experience it would be appreciated. Baby dust to all!
> 
> Just FYI cause I'm not sure what u walked about with your insurance company versus the FS office. I had a huge freak out in August when we got referred and the summary goes like this: the FS said we needed to call to verify coverage first. Ins company said they cover nothing. Nothing.
> 
> The truth of the matter however has been they covered the SA, the HSG, all the bloodwork, the ultrasound, and they've covered all my office visits. So far I've just paid my office visit copays and I had to pay for the IUI - but we did an unmedicated one (unmedicated means they don't need to monitor via bloodwork or ultrasound) so it wasn't as bad as I thought ~$300. If we decide to go with clomid for the next IUI I will need to pay for the IUI plus an ultrasound to check #follicles. The ultrasound is ~$150.
> 
> I mean all places and insurances are different but I completely freaked out just like you did. (sobbing mess when DH got home that day) but so far the insurance company has paid for all the testing even though they said they don't. (shhhhhh!!!! Don't tell them ;) )Click to expand...

Fisher thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I don't think this is the case for me. I went to have the test today and the hospital told me flat out that it was denied and I would have to pay $1500.00 just for the HSG. I obviously told them that was not possible and therefore did not have the test. I have been told by several others at my work that have gone through this as well and they said the insurance will not cover anything infertility related. I also called the insurance and asked why I was denied for my test as it was being used to diagnose problems I am having with my PCOS and they lady on the other end was quite rude and insisted there is a clause in our insurance that states anything to do with infertility is not covered. When I tried to explain to her that this test was not for infertility (fibbing a little, I told her it was for my PCOS) she continued to inform me that nothing would be covered. I was just heart broken. Thanks for your imput and I'm glad it is working out for you. I just have to figure out another way to make it work I guess?


----------



## urchin

that's brilliant news fisher! well done you xxx

vjp - I'm afraid I know nothing about the insurance situation, but just wanted to give you a hug :hugs: cuz it is unfair that any of us have to pay for this shit!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Fisher :dance:

VJP I'm sorry hun :hugs: Could you change insurance at all? Not sure how it all works :wacko:

Well that evil cow has crash landed in time to ruin the weekend :growlmad: Surprised, no - upset, of course :(


----------



## urchin

Bollocky Bollocks! That's poo that is FF :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHowley81

That is utter rubbish Feisty :(


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks for the sweet hellos everyone!! 

That really sucks Feisty. Mine should arrive any day now and I feel your pain. Its such a slap in the face every month. Sigh. I hope it comes and go quickly so that you can start getting ready for next cycle. 

Congrats on the job Fisher! That is awesome!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry af has turned up :hugs: 

AFM: well i think its safe to say we are out this month as OH decided to with hold as he feels that we only ever :sex: when I'm fertile so apart from a brief encounter earlier this week (which unless I ovulate today won't count) we haven't done anything since. We do have :sex: when I'm not fertile but I will admit that I do initiate it more when I'm fertile so need to get out of that habit as dont want OH to feel like I am just using him for his :spermy: but can't help feel like today is the last chance for this cycle and just feels like a waste not to try, although I am pleased that i didnt snap at him and cause an argument and made a big issue of it which I probaby would have done in the past


----------



## pinkfee

congrats fishers on the guaranteed job!!! well done :happydance:

FF - that m*therf*cking b*tch is twisted, never arrives when you need her to and always keeps you guessing... i know you didn't have much hope for this cycle but it still always sucks when she arrives :hugs:

vjp - sorry your having such a rough time with your insurers, can't add any advice as i'm also on the other side of the pond but wanted to send you a :hugs:

hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## fisher640

Oh Gilmore that sucks we have that same fight every few months. It's on a regular rotation with the infertility crew I believe. Then when I cry when AF arrives he feels bad and it's off for another few months. :sigh:


----------



## Tasha16

pinkfee said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> Tash you've basically summed it up! My GP wasn't particularly helpful this morning, i asked if it was possible to have another scan locally so it could help me make a definite decision about what to do and he told me I should go back to the IVF clinic and discuss my worries with them, but as i'm questioning their results i don't feel quite comfortable with that. or i could do a private scan... i need to discuss it with the OH and see what he thinks but i might just have the private scan and put all the doubts to bed. Its just i've had no bleeding and no real pain/cramping so its difficult to get it into my head that its real. x
> 
> I don't see why he can't just send u for another scan without going back to the ivf clinic, u need this scan to help you, i would get the private scan huni xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulaions Fisher x FF i'm with u i have had the lying tits all week and the witch came this morning, well it was not a suprise to me as we couldn't bd before my hsg and if i ov'd at the right time that was when i had my hsg so i'm not too bad about it this month but this month i will be back into trying again xx


----------



## fisher640

:witch: all around apparently... She's like Santa Claus only less fun. Travels round the world visiting every home. 

She's not here yet but my lying tits are noticeably less loud about their lying this morning and I had familiar pre- :witch: twinges below last night. I'm staying at my parents to watch the pets while they're out of town and packed a whole arsenal of witch supplies because you know how she likes to show up when you're on 'vacation'


----------



## Dazed

Hi to all the newbies and welcome. I'm more of a stalker than a talker.

Sorry about the witch for all those she flew in for.

Gilmore - That sucks that he's witholding from you. I guess I'm lucky because I never hit that road. I think my DH is just happy to be getting some on a fequent basis. I'm sure I will hit that road at some point though.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy so sorry hun :hugs: Well done for not getting into a fight about it :thumbup: I think it shows how much I am not believing this will happen for us that I don't even kick up a fuss when we don't dtd as I figure it's pointless getting into a fight when it wont actually get us that :bfp: even if we did dtd :wacko:

Sorry for all the monthly monster got :hugs:

I am commiserating with booze and carrot cake tonight! Not the dairy free start to our 'new' beginning that I was hoping for but at the moment I am just shouting "BALLS TO IT ALL!" :haha:


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Tash... yesterday I had an overwhelming feeling that I wasn't pregnant anymore. So I was going to wait until the weekend was over before calling the private scan place to book an appointment. And surprisingly my GP called me to see how I was getting on, so maybe he's not the ogre I thought he was! I was quite impressed that he called me. Not used to anyone in the NHS actually caring!?! 

Anyway to cut a long story short, have had a lot of cramping since yesterday and just went to the loo and there was blood... so I guess thats that. :cry:I feel okay at the moment, just also went to Boots at lunchtime to grab some painkillers but pray for me that it passes as well as it can and i don't have complications.... 

thank you ladies for allowing me my hope it was nice while it lasted, and I think in a strange kind of way its helped me get through the last two weeks. 

Already have mon and tues off work next week which is kind of convenient, so I guess its true what they say when your mind finally accepts what is going on and lets go, so does the body


----------



## ashknowsbest

well girls, I'm going to see my FS at 11AM and it's 9:15 so I'm nervous but excited! We'll be talking about the next steps so I'll let you know how it goes when I get back!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink :hugs: I hope that it passes quickly and without complications. Grieve for your lost little one and know that we are all here for you. Lots of Love xxx


----------



## IndiaBay

Hello Everyone! Room for another? I thought it was time to post, I've driven my friends and family mad and DH as good as he is, occasionally wants to talk about something else! So here I am. I've found even reading the about you ladies helpful, it brings out the tears and smiles and a feeling of being understood,...I'm not the only person stuck in this neverending cycle! We've been trying for 18 months now, I had a chemical last May but nothing since. We're starting on the prelim tests before hospital referral. Seems it's so very up and down, this emotional journey, and I'd love to share. Firmly in the 2WW at 5DPO, with ages to go. It's the time for wild hope and a fear of hoping. 

Wishing you all calm, happiness and that this is your month. (and mine!). Give it 9 days - I'll be raving nutter again!

xxXxxx To all.


----------



## Chels710

So sorry Pink. I too hope it passes quickly for you. We are always here for you if you need us! :hug:

So sorry that AF has come to visit so many of you! I hope her stay is quick and you can all gear up for the next cycle.

I got my positive opk yesterday. It's sad how excited I get about seeing a positive opk- it's the only positive pee stick I ever get to see. Hopefully that won't be the case for long. Dtd last night and the night before, will continue the :sex: through the weekend. I have a fancy dinner to go to tonight with dh, so I'm gonna try to squeeze into some sexy undies under my dress. Hopefully that will change the mood from baby makin' to fun :winkwink: Honestly, I could take it or leave it this week but, unfortnately, we are gonna have to have to do it if I want to see a bfp.


----------



## gilmore85

Pink :hugs: thinking of you my lovely


----------



## ashknowsbest

Clomid + IUI it is next cycle.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash that sounds promising hun :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks FF! I'm happy about it and nervous that it may not work at the same time. But I'm unexplained infertility except for my prolactinoma so I think I have good odds? What do you girls think?! Anyone have experience on clomid and anything I should know, like should I eat with it or not to reduce side effects, etc. Any advice would be GREAT! 

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## fisher640

I'm excited to hear how this goes Ash. We just did IUI but may add clomid this summer & I am unexplained as well. Good luck. Ive just heard to take the clomid at night to sleep trough the worst side effects.


----------



## Dazed

I actually took my clomid in the morning. I did it because I had read other girls waking up drenched in sweat and I wanted to avoid it. Also, some girls get moody and others don't have any side effects at all. Its totally how your body reacts to it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - yeah I followed your IUI and I'm sorry it didn't end in a bfp but hopefully if you add clomid to it you'll be able to get that bfp! I probably will take it at night, because I take my dostinex at night and I feel like it will just be better so I can sleep through it like I do with my dostinex! 

Dazed - thanks for the input! I usually sleep with the window open and it's been cold lately so maybe that will help with the sweats .. or maybe I won't get them at all ... but I really hope I don't experience side effects at all!


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome to all the Newbies :wave::wave::wave:

Pink - Hope you are feeling ok huni big hugs!! 

To all that those who has been got by the B....................*tch! Big hugs roll on March :hugs::hugs:

Ash - Bet you cant wait... be warned clomid can have some funny effects and play with your mind a little.. Good luck though hun! 

Urch - how you feeling huni ? x

AFM - on CD 12 so lots of :sex::sex: and lets hope that the :witch: stays away for us all... 

Hugs xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

What do you mean it can play with your mind? Do you just mean it makes you more emotional ... ?


----------



## mrshanna

@Fisher...congrats on the job!!! Thats fantastic news, knowing your working hard in school will be rewarded so quickly when you graduate!

@Ash...Clomid really messes with your hormones and for me personally I had EVERY early pregnancy symptom there was, coupled with SEVERE PMS moodiness, so when AF arrived each month I was beyond distraught. It also makes you more optimistic just knowing youre on it, so extra optimism coupled with an extra hard crash at the end was really rough!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I'm nervous now. Still looking forward to it but nervous now! =\ I hope I can handle it, I mean I was put on dostinex which is also a hormone therapy drug for my prolactinoma and that was supposed to have like terrible side effects like clomid so hopefully I'll be fine and my body will respond well to it! 

mrshanna - did you also do IUI with clomid?


----------



## urchin

Fisher - that's always the way when you're staying away and doubly so if
you're staying in someone else's fresh white sheets!

Balls to it all indeed ff .... I honestly can't think of anything else in life that sends you on such a rollercoaster - the wonder is that any of us is left standing ....booze and carrot cake sounds like a winning combination 

Pinkfee I shall be thinking of you this weekend - it sounds like your body is now accepting what has happened, along with your heart .... Which is the beginning of the healing process. I will be checking in on you to top up your hugs :hugs:

welcome IndiaB! Make yourself at home chikkie, you're in very good company xxx

Hi chels 

So sorry that AF has come to visit so many of you! I hope her stay is quick and you can all gear up for the next cycle.

I got my positive opk yesterday. It's sad how excited I get about seeing a positive opk- it's the only positive pee stick I ever get to see. Hopefully that won't be the case for long. Dtd last night and the night before, will continue the :sex: through the weekend. I have a fancy dinner to go to tonight with dh, so I'm gonna try to squeeze into some sexy undies under my dress. Hopefully that will change the mood from baby makin' to fun :winkwink: Honestly, I could take it or leave it this week but, unfortnately, we are gonna have to have to do it if I want to see a bfp.[/QUOTE]



ashknowsbest said:


> Clomid + IUI it is next cycle.


----------



## urchin

Oh, I was trying to say hi chels - hope those opk lines herald more exciting ones for you -but my iPhone cut me off in my prime ( and left the rest of your quote underneath instead!)

I've been out for the evening! Just for an all you can eat Chinese ( am making the most of my appetite before morning sickness kicks in!) back home and straight to bed cuz I'm knackered 

Catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## lucylou7

ashknowsbest said:


> What do you mean it can play with your mind? Do you just mean it makes you more emotional ... ?

dont worry ash.. Its just so your aware.. Totally agree with mrs h early pregnancy signs was what got me, and i had late ovulation... I got a little emotional too... Good luck hope it works for you hun.. 

congrats on the job fisher! Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

alright! thanks, I'll just keep you girls update and let you know how the clomid treats me!


----------



## Chels710

Ash- I acutally take clomid at night, about the same time I eat dinner. Occassionally I'll wake up in the night with a hot flash, but that's it. The first month i took it in the morning and had every symptom in the book. Including being so bloated my students kept asking me if I was pregnant. I've taken it at night since, and no problems. Good luck, I think the IUI will definately up your chances!

Hi Urchin!- A chinese buffet sounds amazing! I went to the fancy dinner with dh tonight and the food was horrible. I would kill for some lo mein right about now!


----------



## urchin

Chinese was fab Chels - and very good to catch up with friends ... but I was absolutely exhausted when I got back and flopped straight into bed!

woke up at 3.30 again this morning though - so I have already had a bath and caught up with what's happening on BnB and facebook.

Dogs think it's great that we're up so early (apart from Mr Urch who I'm unlikely to see for a few hours yet!)


----------



## urchin

ps what's going on with my ticker? I seem to have been 5weeks 3 days forever!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

5 weeks and 4 days now ;) Urchin be careful with the eating out hun, don't want you getting poorly :flower: I'm glad you managed to get such a head start on your day but sorry about lack of sleep!

Ash clomid turns me into a psycho BUT when I know it is the psycho causing these feelings I am able to deal with them a lot better and not say things I may regret. I personally take it in the morning and just ride the symptoms through. Will be back on mine mid march :wacko:

Carrot cake was amazing (home made and gluten free ;) ) I didn't get round to the booze though as was in bed by 10pm :wacko: Maybe tonight though :haha:


----------



## urchin

it's ok FF I steered clear of the high risk options (no mussels or prawns for me!)

Just waiting for 9 o'clock to come round to start my cleaning ... psychologically I would feel very cheated if I were up and cleaning before 9am!


----------



## PocoHR

My stupid period is taking forever to come. I just keep spotting a lot.. grrr. I am pretty convinced it is on its way, so I wish it would just start so I can have a new cycle. 

It's really interesting to read everyone's comments on clomid. It makes me nervous because I already struggle to control my emotions the week before my period, and I am afraid my poor husband might have to put up with a lot more once we really start going through fertility treatments, but I guess its just part of it! 

Anyone have anything they do specifically to help with the mood swings? I know its very typical, but I like TV. I put on a marathon of something or other that I like and just get lost in it! Always relaxes me. That and extremely salty and spicy foods. mmmmmmm


----------



## urchin

I think it helps just to know what's going on poco - if _you know_ and _he knows_ what's going on, it can really help to diffuse things

Mr Urch was warned that I would most probably get monster PMT from all the hormones I'm on, so he doesn't take it to heart if I am grumpy with him

and it helps me to understand that I'm not cross because he's doing anything dreadful, it's just hormones

Having said that, Mr Urch is a bit of a wind-up merchant, which I am normally very good at rising above - but lately I have found myself saying quite a lot
'Are you _sure_ you want to go on a wind-up mission tonight? cuz if you do, please don't be surprised if it works!'
which is usually enough to get him to back off a bit :))


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Knitting seems to help for me :wacko:


----------



## sunnysun

*FF*- I had to laugh when I saw you BALLS TO ALL, I'm so with you with this! So fed up of being careful of what I put on my body for a pregnancy that it's nowhere near to be seeing!

CD2 and here we are again- following you FF- Massive Carrot and Chocolate cake on the way!

*Pink*- how far gone are you? and has the bleed stopped?

*Ash*- great news about your clomid and IUI. When are you starting?
I'm doing my cd 2-4 test on Monday and then i have to call to get the appointment for the tube test.

*POCO*- do you normally spot before af? I do and normally for 5 or more days before af. Hate it!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Chels - thanks for the advice, I think I'm definitely going to take it at night. I'm on dostinex for my prolactinoma and I took it once during the day and had the worst side effects but when I take it at night and go to sleep I don't feel a thing, so I'll definitely have to take it at night! I hope it ups my chances that would be wonderful! And thanks ladies for the support and experiences, they really help put my mind at ease!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunnysun- I'll be starting the clomid on February 17th if all goes well and AF comes on time! Good luck with your cd 2-4 test! What are they testing you for, just b/w?


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies, thank you for the thoughts and hugs... i'll keep it brief as its not been fun and i'm still in a lot of pain... actually its pain that i have never experienced before in my entire life, having never been pregnant or had a baby before I can't obviously be sure, but i feel like i've had a glimpse of what labour is like, without the joy at the end and the good drugs and i'm not liking it. Thankgod my OH pulled his chest muscle the previous month as i've got some perscription strength painkillers and a gorgeous hot water bottle which is working wonders, its the first relief i've had since 2am last night. 

Hope everyone is having a better sat than I am, pray for me that last night was the worst and that i'm coming out the other side. As i said the pain is still strong but the bleeding has subsided so i'm hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mrshanna

Im so sorry Pink. I'll pray for your relief. :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

urchin said:


> I think it helps just to know what's going on poco - if _you know_ and _he knows_ what's going on, it can really help to diffuse things
> 
> Mr Urch was warned that I would most probably get monster PMT from all the hormones I'm on, so he doesn't take it to heart if I am grumpy with him
> 
> and it helps me to understand that I'm not cross because he's doing anything dreadful, it's just hormones
> 
> Having said that, Mr Urch is a bit of a wind-up merchant, which I am normally very good at rising above - but lately I have found myself saying quite a lot
> 'Are you _sure_ you want to go on a wind-up mission tonight? cuz if you do, please don't be surprised if it works!'
> which is usually enough to get him to back off a bit :))

I hope that will be true for us too. I think knowing its medicine, and not just my normal period, will help too. I just get so damn weepy sometimes, and I can understand why DH gets bothered by that after a few days. Anything can make me cry, its almost embarrassing. He's come to realize though its preferable to blind rage, so I think he encourages the crying over the anger! :haha:


----------



## PocoHR

I'm so sorry pink. :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Sunnysun, I always spot before my period, sometimes as much as 7 days. I hate it. This month I thought I was getting away with not spotting, because I was due to start af today and had no spotting at all until Thursday, but I guess it just started late and will last as long as it likes. Sigh.


----------



## urchin

Hey Pink :hugs:

Obviously things might not be the same for you, but my worst night was the first one when I miscarried ... the next day was still very sore, but nothing like the godawful pain of the night before :(
So hopefully you are through the worst of it too and things will start to ease off today and tomorrow

big hugs flower xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - when did you notice that your boob were getting veiny and blue ?


----------



## urchin

Hi Ash - that was 2 days before I tested, so 14DPO (if I had O'd that is :haha:)

they'd been sore for quite a while, but that was when I noticed the stilton veins!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok, I was just wondering because I've noticed this morning that I have a little more bluish color to my veins on my boobs but they're not actually sore ..... which is just totally weird since the last 2 cycles my boobs hurt really bad during my luteal phase! Hm ... I guess we'll just have to wait and see! 

Thanks urch!


----------



## urchin

the blue veins was a prominent symbol last time I was pregnant too...

AFM I've been cooking all day - I've made a lamb and green beans curry and a chicken one with butternut squash, with pilou rice and home made naan

and I think MS is starting to kick in - not sure if I'll be able to eat any myself!
(and I STILL don't care - cuz it's all just symptoms and symptoms are a goooood thing!)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sounds yummy! I'm sure my OH wishes I could make homemade naan!


----------



## sunnysun

Ash - how many dpo are you now? you could be preggos! no need of clomid for you.

I'm just doing blood test to see how my hormones are and next i need to have my tube tested..a bit scary.

Poco- i'm the same boat as you- did you ask you doc about it?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Seeing as everyone has been having a really sucky time in here lately I have made some inspiring fertility jewellery - aimed specifically at us poor sods LTTTC, I will share the photo's tomorrow :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunnysun - I'm 8 DPO today and usually I have a 12-13 day luteal phase so we'll see what happens in a couple of days! FX'd I am pregnant already that way I don't have to take clomid but if I need to it is what it is! 

Getting your tubes checked does sound really scary and if you're talking about the HSG it definitely can be scary but it's really not that bad. Before I had the procedure I read all of these stories through google on other sites and people said they were terrible but it was surprisingly quick and not that bad. There is a bit of cramping and I guess if you have blockage it would be worse but I'm sure it's nothing you can't handle! Just take a few pain meds before you go, about 2-3 tylenol or advil and you'll do fine!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - I'm looking forward to seeing the jewelry you made, maybe I can buy a piece?


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D

Well, I manged to eat my delicious curries last night - hurrah!
(not all of it clearly, seeing as I had made 2 massive panfulls)

Oooo puter doesn't like that, puter say Red Wiggly Line of Incorrectitude! 
Panfulls? Pansfull? Great big steaming heaps? 

Today I am going to try and do a little (very light) DIY - I thought if I could filler and sand the new skirting boards/architrave in the sitting room, then I might be able to get a coat of primer on :D
But Mr Urch will have to do all of the furniture shifting

Oh, I forgot to say - Mr Urch got a call from the police on Thursday to say that they had isolated 3 sets of fingerprints from the burglary - mine and his, but also another set ... hopefully the little scrote is on file and they can match him up!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for fingerprints Urch :dance: Just take it easy hun, don't push too hard :flower:

Ash of course you may!

I am having a really odd :witch: Very heavy for me and also very painful :( Hoping she buggers off quickly!


----------



## lucylou7

big hugs pink xx



FF - cant wait to see your jewellery.. X


Urch - sounds yummy.. And dont do too much hun.. X


Ash - keep us posted.. X


----------



## pinkfee

FF - sorry your having a bad :witch: 

Ash - Fingers crossed this is your BFP month, would be lovely not to have the treatment for once!

Urch.. Ooo good news re: fingerprints lets hope they catch those crims! 

AFM i'm feeling a lot better this morning, so friday night must have been when I miscarried, i've still got some residual pain and the hot water bottle has been permenantly attached to my lower abdomen but i think i'm getting there. 
For those of you that have been through this before did you have a scan afterwards to make sure everything had passed?


----------



## urchin

Morning Pinkfee :hugs:
certainly sounds like you are over the worst ... but yes, you will need a scan to make sure that everything has passed. Contact the EPU to see when they would like you to come in

Word of warning though - your next period might be ultra-heavy (mine was) even if they tell you that all is clear.

Take some time off work, mooch about at home, cry when you need to, scream when you feel like it and take that hot water bottle everywhere with you xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

My chart is messing with my head. I'm not happy. Lol. It did this last month too!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink :hugs: A scan will give you the peace of mind needed. I took 3 weeks off work and refused to be rushed into going back, take your time and grieve like you need to :hugs:

Well as promised here they are, very rough first drafts so not perfect :haha:

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/Jewellery/Hope1.jpg

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/Jewellery/MemorialHeart.jpg

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/Jewellery/Faith1.jpg

We have an appallingly over-cast day today so photo's have turned out a lot worse then I hoped :( Still saving for a light box so I won't have to rely so much on natural light!

All made from silver plate and the hope and faith feature fertility boosting crystals whilst the memorial heart has a rose quartz centre which helps to ease emotional grief and pain :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

@Feisty, Those are so pretty! I love having little amulets like that to hang on to, I think it helps. 

@Sunny, I did talk to my doctor and she put me on progesterone, which helped at first, but after taking it for a few months it started giving me headaches and I wasn't tolerating it really well. So, since I don't think I technically have a progesterone problem, I just stopped. 

AF is here in full force now. I went out with my friends and did karaoke last night, so between the mild hangover and the first raging day of the :witch: I am not feeling great! I think I will curl up with books and shows for the day


----------



## PocoHR

I just noticed that for once I am bang on with my ticker!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I am sorry that I havent been around much lately and I probably wont be around that often for a while I think. LTTC is really hard on me right now and I think I need a break.


Everything was looking good for my surgery on 03/06 except that I am still trying to make sure that the anethesiologist is in network with my health insurance so I dont get stuck with some crazy bill. I was having a hard time verifying it and the surgery scheduler at my Dr's office is supposed to be veryfying it for me. I was using my tax return to help pay for the out of pocket cost because my insurance has a 350 deductible and pays 85% so i have to pay 15%. I was having a major anxiety attack thinking about having to pay for surgery when our financial picture is not that great and than I was freaking myself out getting scared about having surgery in general...:cry:

If the anethesia is out of network I might post pone the surgery for a while. In general I was thinking of postponing it for a while just because financially we have been kind of tight lately and I have been feeling stressed out about our finances. It might be better if we just saved our tax return instead of using it for surgery right now. I havent made up my mind for sure yet though. The surgery scheduler can move me to a different location for the procedure and than I would have a different anethesiologist as well if I need to reschedule and move the surgery. Hopefully sometime this week I can find out for sure what is going on.

Plus to be totally honest with you I am so mentally exhausted and burned out from LTTC and I was thinking of taking some time off and just focusing on finding a job and improving our financial picture, and just enjoying life... I really feel like I need a break right now and I havent been on B&B that much lately. 

Part of me is leaning towards putting off the TTC stuff until our finances are better for a couple of years, I guess after all of the let downs with LTTC I feel like I am tired of trying and jumping through all of these hoops to get pregnant, and my relationship is affected negatively by LTTC and add in financial stress and it is exhausting. I just dont have it in me anymore and I feel like I am over the need to have a baby right now at least for a little while, I just dont think i can keep at this like this anymore.... sigh... I know you girls can understand where I am coming from..

Because the next step for me and DH after the surgery would be IUI and I dont know if I am ready to jump on that emotional rollercoaster, the high of getting your hopes up and than the extreme low if it doesnt work. I dont know if I have the energy to handle that right now or anytime soon. Part of me is scared that the IUI wont be enough to get me my BFP because of DH's low sperm count and I would need to be able to find a way to accept that without being completely devestated because we cant afford the next option of IVF and I would have to save up for many years to be able to even come close to being able to afford it and that will be so hard for me to handle right now. I think about donor sperm every now and than but I just cant find a way to be okay with that option, it is like a can of worms and all I can think of is all of the problems that could arise with this option. I guess when it comes to LTTC I am a pessimist and have lost hope big time... 

@Pinkfee, I am so sorry about all of your pain and for your loss...:hugs::hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon....:hugs:

@Fiesty, your jewerly looks lovely and you have some great ideas, I am sorry that the evil :witch: is so painful this month...:hugs::hugs:

@Poco, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

Hey wannabe :hugs: of course we understand LTTTC really is one of the most stressful things there is, and there does come a time when you just don't have the energy for it
... and if that's where you are right now, then it makes sense to step back from the whole rollercoaster and focus on other things

BnB will be here for you if and when you want to come back and you know we'll all be thinking of you on this thread xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Oh wannabe :hugs:take all the time you need darling, ltttc sucks like we all know too well. And if its all too much then the very best thing to do is take a time out to make things better. 

Like urch says bnb will be here when your ready to come back..


----------



## Chels710

wannabe- I think we all completely know where you are coming from. All of the stress and hormones and anxiety we put ourselves through every month is exhausting. If a break is what you need right now to relax and get yourself together then that is what you need to do. Good luck! 

urch, your curries sound amazing! My house was broken into in Dec. so I know how stressful and scary that can be. I really hope those prints lead to the scumbag that violated your space.

Pink- Glad you are feeling better. :hugs:

FF- The jewelry is beautiful, you are very talented!

AFM, just enjoying a relaxing weekend at home with the hubs. We went to see Safe House yesterday. I have to say, Ryan Reynolds + Denzel Washington = serious man candy! And the movie was good too, hehe. I'm 3dpo and trying not to think about it.


----------



## urchin

My dad taught me to cook curry Chels - and it always makes me think of him when I cook one. Sadly he is no longer with us, but I like to cook in his memory (it's all good, he died quite a number of years ago, so thinking of him brings me a lot of comfort and happiness)

Sorry to hear you were burgled too ... these people are real scrotes


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry you are in this hell hole right now :hugs:

Everyone is right, take as long as you need and we will all be waiting for you when you come back :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

Wannebe- just wishing all the best in whatever you and hubby decide to do, lots of happiness and health. 

Poco- sorry the witch has hit you. You're just few days behind me. I'm on cd3.

Pink- glad you feeling better, do the scan and sometimes some tissues are left behind. 

Blood test for FH and FHS for me tomorrow..plus tube test coming soon. The shopping list is getting bigger.


----------



## purple_hope

*pink* So sorry you had to endure the pain. But I'm glad the process finally started for you (naturally), and now you can slowly start to come to terms with it :hugs:

*urchin* Yay for yummy cooking! Hope cooking helps relax you as it does for me; even if you can't always eat it =) Hmm DIYs again eh? If I were you I'd buy and do a jigsaw puzzle, they are so much fun and keep you real busy! AND hope they catch the fingerprint bandit!

*sunny* Getting your tubes checked is scary, but I find knowing about your tubes lets you feel more in control of what is going on.

*Feisty* I really love your jewelry; especially the 'hope' one :winkwink: Sorry about the :witch:, buy her a new broom and hopefully she'll fly off!

*Poco* Sorry about the evil :witch: Hope you feel better soon!

*wannabe* Hun, you do what you need to do. Take all of the time you need, and we will always be here when/if you need us. You made me realize why I am so hesitant to do the Clomid+IUI which is right there and available for me right now. I don't think I could face it not working. That would be a new kind of low that I don't know if I could handle right now. Currently I know the low I experience with every failed cycle; I know I can somewhat handle it. Thanks for that hun; now I have to decide if I am ready for a potentially new kind of low. Good luck to you (we will miss your awesome graphics though!) =)


----------



## PocoHR

Hey wannabeprego, that sounds like a really tough situation. Lttc is such a bummer. Sometimes putting ttc on the back-burner is necessary, I think anyone who has struggled to get pregnant would understand what you are feeling. Even with my first fertility appointment coming up next month, I am in a period of feeling like I've just lost my steam to charge ahead right now. I hope it comes back by next month though for the appointment, but its hard to say.

I hope that everything falls into place for you as it should, either with a clear financial path, or with your decision to take a break. What does your DH say about it all? I hope you two agree... it's always easier that way  Best of luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## fisher640

Holy Heck ladies I leave you unattended for two days while I'm at work and there's like 6 pages to read. 

*Wannabe*: Sure. Take some time off, but be forewarned there's going to be 3,498,357,894 pages to read when you return :winkwink: 

*Pink*: Thank goodness you had some real stuff laying around. You have caught a glimpse of labor, I've never personally miscarried but I've been around during a positive ton of miscarriages at work and it's very much the same and the same process just smaller scale. The only thing is you don't get the good drugs when you miscarry :nope: I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, after you pass everything it should all slowly taper off. We're all thinking about you:hugs:

*Ash*: My temps jerk me around every month. :dohh: I'm trying VERY hard to break the temping habit. VERY hard. I've been trying to only temp on days I have EWCM so I can see when the temp shift is (because otherwise I freak out at the end of the month trying to figure out how many DPO I am) but I've been trying to quit temping after the shift. 

*AFM*: it was a busy weekend at work so I broke down and took some Aleve for my cramps even though I was trying to hold out til AF actually arrives for sure. I just can't take care of other people (I'm a nurse) when I'm miserable with cramps and backache, I swear pain makes my PMS 20x worse. I've had just a smidge of brown spotting but :witch: isn't really here yet, perhaps tomorrow or Tuesday. On of my coworkers is pregnant, somewhat newly, and that's all everyone was talking about to. What her beta level was, her ultrasound tomorrow, on and on. I was feeling terribly guilty for being so jealous. She has an adorable little boy but since then has had 2 unfortunate endings to pregnancies so I feel SO GUILTY for being jealous, cause she's been through a lot. I just can't help it. I just walk around muttering to myself that everyone gets to have babies but me. :cry:

And I booked my routine gyne appointment this week which is sad because it's 1 year since I told her we'd been trying with no luck for >1year and she wrote the script for our initial testing. And we're still going round and round each month. :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - I actually thought about not temping after the shift this time but it's so hard. I just really like to know what's going on! I mean I really should stop worrying about it because the FS is going to monitor me so good that temping is probably a waste of my time but it's kind of fun at the same time to see what's going on with my temps! 

Sorry you're having such a difficult time! I'm sure you will get your baby soon even though I understand that waiting sucks!


----------



## urchin

Morning everybody!

Fisher - it is hard when everyone around you is pregnant ... and even harder when you find yourself jealous of someone whose journey has been as difficult as your own. I was dreadfully jealous of my cousin (who had been trying as long as I had) when she got pregnant - even though I love her to bits. At the same time I was thrilled for her, I was devastated for me, and all pregnant people got me the same way (except some of them I wasn't actually thrilled for now I come to think about it!)

Obviously, now I'm pregnant things have changed a little - but til I'm out of the danger zone I doubt I'll relax at all with it - well, maybe a little bit 

Purple - cooking does indeed relax me ... so long as I have plenty of time for it. I love cooking food from scratch. I think of it as food with _ingredients_ in; I know what's in there, because I put it there! 
In the end I didn't do any DIY - I cleaned up the kitchen while Mr Urch cleaned the yard, then went window shopping for buggys :)
Obviously I shan't buy anything this early, but I am very taken with the Bugaboo Donkey!

Well, it's monday again and back to work - and Monday is timesheets day ... we have an electronic time management system and every week I have to enter the whole team's shifts. The system is slow and clunky and it takes all day and bored me to tears :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pop some music on Urch and it will pass in no time ;)

Fisher jealousy is normal, we've all been there! xxx


----------



## greekgirl

goodmorning. how is everyone? 
i don't know what to think.
i have brown spotting and i am expecting my period in 2 -3 days. 
any thoughts? :shrug:
hormonal change? maybe she'll be here early this month? actually after my lap in november my cycle has become a confusion. it used to be 30 days every month, now it's dec-28 days, then jan 29, now... 27? *if* in fact she's here to stay...


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: pink hope the worst has passed for you

:hugs: wannabe we will be thinking of you

Sorry the :witch: isn't playing nice Danielle

AFM: Well just when you think you have your body worked out it goes and surprises you again, only just got a raised temp this morning which means I may of only just ovulated yesterday which would be the latest ever. also means that we will just have to make sure we :sex: all month long .. oh well I'm sure I'll manage lol


----------



## PocoHR

Good morning all! I took my first ttc aid in six months this morning. I completely gave up trying in August, but today I decided to throw a little maca into my morning juice. Its our last month before seeing the FS, so maybe I will have a real go at it. I'll have to tell DH not to bother wearing underwear to bed this month... hehheh :blush:


----------



## PocoHR

Hey Greekgirl, its so hard to say what spotting can be. I spot pretty much every single cycle between 3-8 days before AF, so for me its par for the course. I don't even notice it unless its outside of that time frame. I hope it could mean something positive for you though. My gyno seems to think shorter cycles are "better" so I hope its getting shorter for you!


----------



## Dazed

Pink - Glad things have settled down. I was in a lot of pain with my mc to the point where I hurt about a week after. I think my uterus was just tired. I went through worst pain for about a week and was cramping pretty bad for about a week before. As for a scan, I had one after because the doc wanted to confirm all was gone. Its to make sure that there isn't any residual tissue so you don't get an infection. I know in the UK thinks are different though, and may girls are just sent on their way.


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! How is everyone doing?

Pink - Glad it seems to be easig now for you :hugs:

Sorry again for being a bit absent, been busy with stuff and the puppies have turned into furry little monsters!! AF turned up bang on time so i am now on CD10 and waiting for OV. Hoping the DH keeps his end of the bargin this time. 

Still not heard anything from the PCT about funding for our IVF with PDG, been waiting since July now to get an answer so we can not even go on the waiting list yet! Giving them another week and then will call to chase.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm having cramping this morning so I'm going to count myself out and prepare myself to start taking the clomid at the end of this week. it's okay though, I kinda knew it was going to come down to this the second we started TTC. I just always assumed I would have problems having kids, I don't know why, just a gut feeling and I was right! Onto clomid and IUI! As long as I get my baby I don't care!


----------



## Tasha16

Pink so sorry it did turn out to be a mc but i'm glad ur over the worst now and nature took over xx Wannabe thinking of u xx i hope everybody is well xx


----------



## vjpfeif

Hello Ladies. Thank you for all of your support on my rant and my bad day. I have good news. Seems we came into a little extra cash and I can now proceed with FS and get my HSG. AF just came on so we are going to use clomid again this cycle and then my first IUI. I don't know what to expect. All this time we have only tried naturally and with clomid. Nervous but excited to have IUI, maybe it will take? Thank you all again for all of your kind thoughts. Hoping everyone gets :bfp:soon. FS for me on Wednesday for ultrasound and then we will know more. I will keep posted. 

:hug::dust:


----------



## urchin

this is good news vjp - it is dreadful when money is stopping you trying everything that might help xxx

AFM I've started throwing up! :dance: and yes, I'm still loving my symptoms - even this one!


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all
Room for a little one? 
You guys seem so lovely and supportive. 
I've taken the leap to lttc after 18 months and about 9 months on bnb. 
Ive just been reading posts for a bit and feeling a bit low that on the ttc threads it's all about people who have been trying for 2 months or for their 3rd. I just can't relate to them. 

You might be pleased to know that I am somewhat of a good luck charm, whenever I join a thread or offer advice someone gets their bfp.

I've tried:-
Softcups, Temping, Concieve plus, Cbfm, Soy, Royal jelly, Evening primrose oil, SMEP and acupunture. 

Been for tests. DH first SA was a bit low but the second was fine. I OV ok and have 26-28 day cycles. had a hcg in jan and found a blockage in one tube that they cleared. 

So right now I'm on cd 6 and hoping that the hsg did its things and I am super fertile. 

Bus loads of baby dust ladies. I hope I can bring a bit of luck to you all. Xx


----------



## urchin

Hi MrsFX and welcome to the club - you seem like just the lovely sort that will fit right in here :hugs:

... would you like a cuppa tea and a nice scone??


----------



## MrsFX

I have had a few cheeky hot crossed buns tonight so a cuppa would go down nicely. 
Congratulations on ur bfp urchin. I'm going to read up on the last 5 weeks to catch up.


----------



## Chels710

Welcome MrsFX! This thread is great and I really think you will find these ladies very supportive. I know I have!

VJP- Good luck with the IUI! I really hope this will do the trick for you!

Urch- Sorry you are feeling pukey, but you sure are taking it all in strides. I hope the m/s doesn't have you feeling too miserable.

Sorry ladies, personals are quick tonight. I'm in the middle of cooking dinner. 
Still keeping my fingers crossed and sending baby dust to all!!


----------



## pixie23

Hello ladies!
You are all so kind, I hope you don't mind me joining.
I'm just transitioning into ltttc as I can no longer relate to the other ladies in ttc. We haven't been ttc as long as most of the people in ltttc, but we have to transition at some point. We started ttc in dec 2010, but have missed a few months when DHs job has separated us. We should be starting fertility testing in march or april. I'm a bit scared to start the testing because of what might or might not be found. I'm hoping to learn from others who have been through the things were going through and have a support group through this journey.


----------



## urchin

Hi pixie and welcome ... you know we love meeting new friends round here
and I know I am very biased, but I can honestly say that this is the most supportive thread on BnB... feel free to be silly, when you feel silly, happy, when you feel happy, and grim, when you feel grim xxx

And a happy valentines day to us all :D
I've had a lovely apron from Mr Urch in my favourite Sanderson Dandelions print (you do need to know here that I have quite a thing for aprons - this isn't just a random boy-present) :haha: 

and what romantic valentines day meal do I have planned for tonight? jacket potatoes with something very bland indeed :D

I'm working in my service today, rather than the office, so am really looking forward to that ... I manage a supported living service for people with learning disabilities, but am often in the office. But yesterday as I was sat doing the timesheets I had the great idea of spending the day over at the flats, which will be a whole lot more fun!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin, I love making aprons! I made a gorgeous one in December for a friend with Ed Hardy print in a swing 1950s style with ruched red ribbon all round the edges, I didn't want to give it away :haha:

Well happy valentines to all! We are celebrating Saturday as both me and DH are working today so will be ships that pass in the night :( On a plus note I have worked/working my butt off all this week so should have an extra £350 to pay off towards the car :dance: Should be out of my over-draft by the end of March!

Ash funny you should say that you just 'knew' you would have problems. DH and I got together at 15 and even before that I just knew I would have problems conceiving :wacko:

Pink :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies xxx


----------



## Buckles

Happy valentines day!!! Hope you all get spoilt rotten. I woke up to a bunch of red roses and a ticket for a footy game tonight, not very romantic but hubby wants to go!! He said he'd treat me to a portion of cheesy chips! Lol

ATM, im 7dpo and yesterday I had cramps on my left ovary, and I know that's where ny little eggs are, I also felt the need to pee constantly and also felt so so sick!! Eugh 

Xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Ladies, Thank you all so much for your kind words and support!!!:hugs::hugs: You girls are all so wonderful!!!!

I wont be leaving the website for good, but I will be limiting my time on here for a little while, but I will still be checking in on the thread from time to time to see how everyone is doing!! :thumbup:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/friendship.gif


@MrsFX & Pixie23, Welcome to the group girls!! :flower: It is so nice to meet you both!! Good luck and baby dust to the both of you!! :dust: :dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/NAPTIM11.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy Valentines Day to all of you lovely ladies!!!!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hvd0604.gif


----------



## Chels710

Hello ladies! Pixie, welcome to the group. Good luck luck with your testing and keep us posted on the results. 

I cheated and gave dh his Valentine's day present yesterday. I'm horrible with surprises, I just get too excited to wait. He got a fancy new smart phone that he's been drooling over. I was very proud of myself for coming up with the perfect gift idea.

AFM, I'm 5dpo and trying very hard not to think about it. I WILL NOT symptom spot this month! I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## wannabeprego

Chels710 said:


> Hello ladies! Pixie, welcome to the group. Good luck luck with your testing and keep us posted on the results.
> 
> I cheated and gave dh his Valentine's day present yesterday. I'm horrible with surprises, I just get too excited to wait. He got a fancy new smart phone that he's been drooling over. I was very proud of myself for coming up with the perfect gift idea.
> 
> AFM, I'm 5dpo and trying very hard not to think about it. I WILL NOT symptom spot this month! I'm trying to be strong.

Good luck and baby dust to you Chels!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all and a very happy valenties day to you

MrsFX and pixie welcome to the group! Sorry you have had to join us but its a wonderful supportive group with a great mix of ladies xx

Urch - Woohoo for throwin up! :happydance: Never was sick with any of mine but the waves of sickness feeling were a welcome reminder that someone was on board :)

Chels - Sending baby dust for you and will keep everything crossed x

AFM - Got a high on the CBFM today, we dtd on sunday so the swimmers had a rest yesterday so should have given them a chance to regroup. I have a plan tonight to get my way and hopefully should be in with a better chance of catching that egg!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got a triphasic chart .... but I hate it because this happened last cycle too!


----------



## greekgirl

hey everyone. 
i am not one to celebrate valentines day- never was- but happy valentines to all who do enjoy this holiday! (i got my hubby a rose anyway!)
i am still lightly spotting... waiting for what you girls call the witch... wish she wouldn't show up at all for the next 9 months... doubt it though...

*mrsfx* and *pixie23* welcome to the group! 

*ash* can i ask how and IF the prolactinoma affects your life? it sounds a bit scary... 
*wannabeprego* how you feeling? :hugs:
i think it's good to get away sometimes. i think that going onto forums can actually stress some people out more about ttc.
i also try to avoid being online @forums for too many hours. i log on, see how everyone is and try to leave asap. idk


----------



## ashknowsbest

Greekgirl - Yeah uhm ... honestly the prolactinoma doesn't really effect me at all. The only reason they found the prolactinoma was because I was TTC and it wasn't happening so they tested my prolactin levels and found that they were elevated. I was then sent for an MRI and they found the adenoma (cluster of cells) on my pituitary that was 2mm on my pituitary gland which causes the body to secrete too much and it can inhibit ovulation or give you a late ovulation! Some women experience symptoms of it like, leaking from the nipple, or no period but I never had any of that. I am actually lucky they found it so soon in my TTC journey! I take a pill, it's called dostinex and I take it every Friday night and it's only .25mg. There are some side effects of the medication although I've only ever experienced them once because I didn't eat with the meds, but I learned my lesson and now I eat with the pill everytime and I take it before bedtime so that if I do experience any of the side effects I will be sleeping! Oh and also I've been on them for about 10 weeks now so the longer you take it the more your body gets used to it and you don't really have side effects! 

So, anyways, that was long but yeah it's pretty much not that bad. I was terrified when I heard that I had that but the doctor said that almost 100% of the time their benign and mine is, they're barely EVER cancerous! And if I didn't want to get pregnant they wouldn't really worry about it that much, they would monitor it to make sure it didn't grow but mine is so small they're not that concerned, I just need the medication so that I actually ovulate and it's a strong ovulation! 

Any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## wannabeprego

greekgirl said:


> *wannabeprego* how you feeling? :hugs:
> i think it's good to get away sometimes. i think that going onto forums can actually stress some people out more about ttc.
> i also try to avoid being online @forums for too many hours. i log on, see how everyone is and try to leave asap. idk

Thanks for checking in on me...:hugs::hugs: I am doing okay but some days are better than others, since I am a hormonal women that has moods that go up and down like a roller coaster....LOL....:wacko::wacko: I still havent found out anymore information about whether or not my anathesiologist is in or out of network for my health insurance yet, I am going to try calling the lady at my dr's office that handles the surgery scheduling to see if she got any more information on this for me in a couple of days. She hasnt gotten back to me yet. Worst case scenario would be me rescheduling at a different location with a different anathesiologist... But if I have to reschedule i am debating on whether or not I want to do it right away or put it off for a little while... I am driving myself nuts with this whole thing though to be honest with you...:wacko: To bad that I am not rich than I wouldnt have to worry about the costs of everything...sigh....

One positive thing is that I have been working out alot lately, doing my zumba DVD's and me and DH even did this boxing workout together over the weekend and it left my arms super soar. Hopefully if I can keep this up by spring time DH and me will be a couple of hotties... :winkwink: 

I agree that sometimes to much time on the forums can be bad, it can fuel my obsessing over TTC when there are alot of times that I just need to give my mind a break....:dohh: 

Good luck and baby dust to you... I hope that the evil :witch: stays away!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, Good luck with catching the egg!! I hope that you and your man can get in lots of :sex: :sex: and more :sex:... :dust: :dust:

@Ash, Good luck and baby dust to you!!! Hopefully your chart being so good will be a positive for you this cycle and you will get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust: :af::af:

@Urchin, I hope that the MS doesnt get to bad and doesnt last that long hun... Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids so you dont get dehydrated!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I hope so too but if not I'm taking clomid and IUI and I'm in the process of moving, so I'm sure I'll be distracted anyways!


----------



## greekgirl

thanks for the explanation ash. i didn't mean to come off as nosy or rude or dumb for that matter... 
it's crazy how many things we discover that are wrong with our health once we begin ttc! i am just hoping that we have all found every "road block" on our ttc road and have now cleared the way... fingers crossed!

hope you get your BFP soon! :kiss:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's no problem, I don't mind people asking! I ask people questions all of the time! I hope you get your bfp soon too!


----------



## Razcox

hahaha just laid the bait for some :sex: tonight, i mentioned the can of squirty cream we have in the fridge . . ;)


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!


----------



## Dazed

Razcox said:


> i mentioned the can of squirty cream we have in the fridge . . ;)

:haha: LOVE IT!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Razcox said:


> hahaha just laid the bait for some :sex: tonight, i mentioned the can of squirty cream we have in the fridge . . ;)

Go for it!

I will seduce DH on our unofficial valentines on Saturday. Raz you have inspired me to try and spice things up a bit! xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All Happy valentines to us all!! 

FF - I looooooooove the jewellery.. very nice hun!

Wannabe - Big Hugs make sure you dont go for ever!

Pixie & Mrs fx - Welcome... 

Urch - YEY for the sickness, ,i cant wait for all that to come sad hey! 

Big hugs to every one else hope every one got spoilt ! 

AFM - CD 15 and positive OPK so much fun to be had again tonight he he xx


----------



## lucylou7

Razcox said:


> hahaha just laid the bait for some :sex: tonight, i mentioned the can of squirty cream we have in the fridge . . ;)

ha ha good idea hun :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am jealous of all the valentine nookie :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

I'm jealous too!! We are having another valentines on Friday eve. Well an excuse to kick bding off for this month really , but we'll do it in the name of st valentine! 

Thank you for the welcome everyone. It'll take a while for me to remember who said what but I do wish u all well at the different stages everyone is at. You really are all very brave. 

I wonder for those doing iui in the uk was it nhs funded? Our pct will find one round of ivf after 2 years but not iui because the success rates aren't high enough. I think I would like to try that before ivf tho.


----------



## Chels710

Razcox- Good luck this month. Fingers crossed that your plan works and you get a Valentine baby! By the way, that pup in you picture is adorable! I he or she yours? What kind of dog is it? I am a dog lover and I have two very spoiled pups of my own!

Greekgirl- When is af due? Here's hoping she stays away!

Wannabe- I'm so sorry your insurance is giving you the run around. I really hope they get their act together soon. Good job on all the working out though! I've been trying to go more often, but some days I'm just not motivated.

I've decided that the easiest way for me to do personals is to do them at the end of every page, that way I don't forget anybody and I don't lose my post. So, if I haven't included you in this post, don't worry- I'm not ignoring you!


----------



## Chels710

Ash- I know your post wasn't for me, but thanks for the explaination. I was curious also. I'm glad that it is a simple fix. Will the group of cells need to be monitored from time to time? Will you be on that medicine for the rest of your life, or can you stop it once you have had all your babies? Does it affect breastfeeding? Sorry about the 20 questions! You don't have to answer if you don't want too!

MrsFX- Hope your Valentines sexapalooza is a success! Good luck!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrshanna

@ Urchin...Happy 6 weeks!!! Hurray for throwing up!

@Ash...your chart looks fabulous! Your temps arent usually still up at this point! Fingers crossed for you!

Happy Valentines Day Ladies! May St Valentine bring you all your BFPs!!!


----------



## urchin

thank you MrsH!
I just need the next 6 to hurry by so that I can relax a little bit

I'm feeling very refreshed this morning - I've now had 3 whole nights sleep in a row which is fantastic ... amazing what some proper shut-eye can do for you

Last night when we got into bed, Mr Urch looked at me and said 'why are you so shiny?' I thought for a minute that he might mean my healthy, radiant preggo glow - but then I realised he was looking at my belly and tits not my face. So I explained to him that I've been using a body butter to keep my skin supple and hopefully minimise stretch marks. :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh urch :rofl: thanks for my morning giggle!

MrsFX it depends in which PCT area you live :( We were told about a month ago that our next stage is IVF as IUI isn't funded AND we have to wait until we are 30 to get on the list (4 years time) I have considered private IUI but success isn't great and the private clinic makes you do all the testing again (and charges you) as they don't trust NHS results. All in it's close to a grand round here, a big gamble for something with such lowly results (compared to IVF)


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies

Glad to see people have been having such fun on valentines ;) 

I didn't have such a fun valentines as I passed the sac last night :cry:, big shock as I thought it came out on fri night, but i'm feeling a whole lot better since its gone. Most of the pain and cramping has subsided, got a slight headache but I think thats my withdrawal from taking the co-codamol, which i've stopped now. 

We've decided to book a holiday for early april and I really can't wait... I think me and OH just need a bit of us time in the sun (fx - we tend to be a bit unlucky with rain on our hols!)

Urch - happy 6 weeks! and MS is a good sign!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Chels - No problem, it's for everyone to read anyways! To answer your questions, yes they will monitor it from time to time to make sure it's not growing because since you're pituitary gland is so close to your optical nerve they want to make sure its not going to interfere with that because you could lose your eyesight or get blurry vision etc. Uhm, about being on the medication for the rest of my life, I'm pretty sure I can stop the medication after I have a baby the only problem I see with that is that sometimes the medication stops the adenoma from growing ... so they may want to keep me on it, I'm really not too sure about that one! I know that once I get pregnant though, they want you to stop taking it immediately because prolactin helps with producing milk when you're pregnant and if I'm on medication keeping the levels low I won't be producing milk. Oh and sometimes the medication can shrink the adenoma so much that's it's not even there anymore! And as far as breastfeeding I think I answered that in the last question =D 

AFM today, I'm 12 DPO, my temp is still up and I took a test last night before valentines day dinner and it was BFN. The longest luteal phase I've had has been 15 days so I'm not really excited. I'm not having any symptoms and I feel like if I were pregnant that it would at least be showing up by now. I'm a little sad but not really because I know that we're going to be doing something more aggressive once AF shows which is clomid and IUI. I can't believe it has come to that but it is what it is.


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Well the plan with the cream was a bust and i got no nookie!! The plan was after tea to put on my slinky slik slip, stockings and have some fun, what happened was a bit different. Had tea and DH decided to fiddle about with the laptop for a bit, then fiddle with the computer upstairs sortig out our router or some such. This left me alone with the pups looking after the little horrors. After the 4th time of treading in a puddle of puppy pee and finding poo by the washing machine i was not in the mood and a bit pissed off! Did however manage to get the pups to bed a bit early and the DH was still awake when i came to bed. He was however not in the mood *sigh* oh well will try again tonight.

Pink - Sorry you had a rough night but glad all the cramping has stopped. A get away sounds like a good idea x

urchin - That made me smile! You will have to let us all know if it works :)

Ash - The chart looks good and i wouldnt rule yourself out yet, i really try not to test early as its been wrong a couple of times.

Chels - The dog in the picture is my girl Ela, she is a Northern Inuit and comming up to 4 this year. We have another of this breed called Raina who had two puppies just over 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash your not out until the monthly monster shows up! Xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - yeah I know, she was due today but I don't feel like she's coming so, but I've been a couple days late before so I'll just wait a week or so and if nothing I'll be going to the doctor.


----------



## lukasandy

mrshanna said:


> @ Urchin...Happy 6 weeks!!! Hurray for throwing up!
> 
> @Ash...your chart looks fabulous! Your temps arent usually still up at this point! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Happy Valentines Day Ladies! May St Valentine bring you all your BFPs!!!

happy pregnant to urchin! and Happy Valentines day too for all ladies here! May love will fulfill our life forever!:hugs: O yeah, i'm a new member in this forum, nice to meet you all, and I hope i can be your good friend in this forum. ^^


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pinkfee, I am so sorry, I cant imagine how hard this must be for you hun.. Big hugs to you!!!:hugs: :hugs: You are a very strong women and I am so proud of you for dealing with all of this the way that you have been. :hugs: :hugs:

@Ash, Hang in there hun, there is still hope for a BFP since your temps are staying up!!! Remember you arent out until the :witch: shows her ugly face!!! I am sending lots of luck and tons of baby dust your way!! :dust: :dust:

@Raz, so sorry that your :sex: plans didnt go as planned lastnight, I have had this happen so many times as well when I was in my fertile window. Sometimes I just give up on trying to be sexy and I just end up telling DH that I am ovulating and if he is up to a quickie lets just do it for the sake of having a baby... although I know it takes all of the fun out of it.....


AFM, My surgery scheduler from my DR's office called me today and let me know that she contacted the anathesia office and she is saying that they are in network so I am going to move forward with the surgery as planned. I am still a little nervous that there could be a problem because when I called my health insurance company they said that the anathesia place was out of network for my health insurance company, but i guess i am going to have to take a chance and hope the claim gets paid as in network. I also talked to the anethesia place and the customer service guy that answered the phone said he thinks the claim will be paid as in network based on my type of insurance that I have as well, so hopefully my health insurance company is incorrect... lordy this is all so confusing:dohh: Fingers crossed it all turns out okay!! I am going to get an estimae on the costs for the anathesia fees before insurance pays to prepare for worst case scenario in case my health insurance didnt cover the cost of that portion, All i can do is prepare for the worst and hope for the best... I dont know what other option I have left and I have done all that i can at this point to prepare for this surgery...

The surgery scheduler at my DR's office is sending me a scriptin the mail to go get pre surgery blood work done and I can go a lab close to home and it is covered at 100%, thank goodness so at least that part wont cost me anything!!!

Other than that i am cooking ham for dinner tonight, and I am not sure what to do with it just yet .... than DH and me are trying out this kick boxing work out DVD that I have. I have been doing pretty good with working out latley, and have been doing my Zumba DVD work outs and than the boxing ones with DH.... on the days he lifts weights I do my Zumba since DH doesnt like the zumba that much even though he was a sport and tried it with me a few times before he officialy decided he didnt like it...LOL...


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Lovely Ladies, I have been very busy lately, but hubby is working late tonight.... Kerching £££££, So I thought I would grab a quick few minutes to catch up with you all. Had a very Lovely valentines yesterday had a lush bunch of flowers sent to work he had put alot of thought into it as they were the ones in my wedding bouquet, needless to say we had a very very early night last night ;)

Wannabe I am so sorry you are having a tough time, LTTC is such a rough struggle and nobody ever knows if you will get what you want..... it really d0es drain every ounce of you at times, I am sure once you have done what you need to you will be feeling better :hugs:

Pink Sorry about last night, it must of been a terrible time for you the last couple of weeks, I can't imagine what it must of been like for you :hugs:, I to seem to get rubbish luck with weather on holiday the only places I have been that have had good weather were in Africa

Urchin woo hoo for M/S that is such a great sign 

Ash, Try not to beat yourself up too much, I have to agree with Raz the chart does look good :)

Sorry if I missed any of you. I hope you are all doing well? and I hope that :witch: is keeping her distance.

Hello to all you newbies, seems like we are getting quite a gathering in here now, Just hope your stays are short and sweet, I have to admit this is an amazing thread :)

P.s Only 3 weeks til IVF appointment :)


----------



## Razcox

Thought i would share a few pictures of the little horrors keeping me busy 

With mum 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398661_354099187945225_100000354396064_1203534_603115941_n.jpg

Little boy

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423727_354098034612007_100000354396064_1203513_1885197079_n.jpg

little girl also known as trouble!!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427573_354097874612023_100000354396064_1203507_1016832337_n.jpg

And a link to the webcam on them, though its a bit dull at the moment!

https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/


----------



## MrsHowley81

Raz I want one :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, OMG the puppies are so gorgeous and so is their mom!!! Thanks for sharing their pictures!!! What a beautiful breed of dog!!! :flower: If I lived overseas I would want to buy a puppy from you!!! :winkwink:

Well, I got some possibly good news today, I just got a call from a staffing agency and the girl went over my resume with me and talked to me about my work experience and the staffing agency has temporary to permanent job placement. I applied to an administrative job with them that is with a real estate/mortgage company about a week ago. The staffing agency lady said she has to go over my resume with her boss and that she should get back to me in a couple of days, so girls keep your fingers crossed for me that I get the job!!! The only problem is if I got the job I am not sure if I could get time off for the surgery, but I will cross that bridge when i come to it, since i haven't got the job yet and who knows how all of this will play out...


----------



## Chels710

Ash, I know you don't want to be hopeful, so I will be hopeful for you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is a little bit more than a late af!

Wannabe- I'm so glad that you finally have the all clear to go on with your surgery. Insurance companies are the worst at putting you through the ringer. I'll be hoping and praying you get that job, though. It sounds pretty nice. 

Raz- Those pups are adorable! I want one too!


----------



## urchin

MrsFX said:


> I wonder for those doing iui in the uk was it nhs funded? Our pct will find one round of ivf after 2 years but not iui because the success rates aren't high enough. I think I would like to try that before ivf tho.

Sadly I didn't get any funding at all as I'd tipped 40 - but I don't think our PCT funds IUI (and those that do qualify, only get one round of IVF)



Chels710 said:


> I've decided that the easiest way for me to do personals is to do them at the end of every page, that way I don't forget anybody and I don't lose my post. So, if I haven't included you in this post, don't worry- I'm not ignoring you!

What I do Chels, is hit the multi-quote button at the bottom of each post that I want to reply to, then at the end hit the Post Reply button. Then I go through snipping out the bits I'm not replying to (like I've done with your post) or just deleting the whole post and just putting the reply in ... depending on what seems to make most sense

:hugs: lots of hugs and good vibes coming your way pinkfee - passing the tiny sack is heartbreaking, but really does help to move things on. 
A holiday seems like a mighty good idea - somewhere you can get away from it all and truly pamper yourself xxx

Raz - sorry your valentines plans went awry - but at least you didn't have squirty-cream-sheets to have to wash! :haha:
I find I have to be quite direct with Mr Urch - subtle, or even not-so-subtle, never gets me anywhere ... so I usually just *cough* grab what it is I'm wanting :D

The pups are gorgeous - are you keeping them?? <3 <3

Thank you very much lucasandy (I think I may have spelled that wrong - but you know who you are! 
A big welcome to the loveliest club that no one wants to join - very nice to have you here xxx




MrsHowley81 said:


> Had a very Lovely valentines yesterday had a lush bunch of flowers sent to work he had put alot of thought into it as they were the ones in my wedding bouquet, needless to say we had a very very early night last night ;)
> 
> 
> Urchin woo hoo for M/S that is such a great sign
> 
> P.s Only 3 weeks til IVF appointment :)

MrsH - that really is super thoughtful :)
and just 3 weeks - that's fab ... bet you're counting down the sleeps!

Wannabe - I'm so sorry you're getting the runaround - this health insurance thing all sounds so complicated, but I hope you manage to work it to your advantage xx


Wow - this thread really does move quickly - I dread to think what I'd come back to if I went away for a week!

AFM I'm just moodling about waiting for scan date to arrive - I know all too well the problems that can happen in early pregnancy so I won't relax a fiber until I see heartbeats, and even then I won't relax more than 3 fibers until I am through the 12 week mark ... which seems an awful long way away

I rang the clinic yesterday as I was worried about my progynova tablets - as I've started throwing up
But the nice nursey said that as long as I've held them downa couple of hours it will be ok, but in any case, the fact that the MS has kicked in shows that my own pregnancy hormones are taking over - which makes the tablets less crucial.
So, I've changed the times I take them to 2 hours before I eat (as it seems to be food that is making me sick rather than an empty stomach which some women seem to report)


----------



## PocoHR

@Raz- Those puppies are melting my heart, I want to snuggle one so much!!

@Mrs H- Oh my goodness..... three weeks?!?!! How fantastic! I'm starting a countdown 

@wannabe - That is amazing news, I really hope you get the job. Maybe its actually going to get you one step closer to a baby, in a way, since it would help with your financial concerns. I'll cross my fingers for you as soon as I am done typing 

@urchin - that is great that you don't have to worry too much about the pills, and I hope your m/s continues without being too bothersome  

afm - I am doing alright at the moment. I have decided to do maca and green tea this month, just for kicks, to get me back into the spirit of ttc. I had forgotten how icky the taste of maca is! I do think it makes me feel differently though. Hopefully its a good different. Anyway, just doing the ritual in the morning is good for me at this point. I feel like I am being active again in trying to get pregnant, and that is nice. Hope everyone else is having a happy thursday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm spotting today so I'm hoping to get AF full force tomorrow morning.


----------



## pinkfee

Thank you ladies for your words of encouragement... i'm feeling better today. I think the fact there is sunshine in London is also helping.

Raz - you have very sweet doggies and this is coming from a cat person! 

Good luck Mrs H, 3 weeks will fly by!!! very exciting! 

Wannabe - Good luck on the job front, i hope you get it and don't worry about the future and taking time off etc deal with that bridge once you reach it, i think with ltttc we spend too much time on the what ifs and off trying to plan a future... I've decided i'm going to try to live in the present more, so i don't miss any opportunities or wake up 5 years from now thinking i've missed my thirties through ttc. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you sort your insurance issues out, its so confusing I don't know how you US ladies do it!? Like life isn't hard enough!? 

Urch - you will be fine hun, i'm sending lots of positive energy towards team E&M.... stick stick and grow healthy little beans! Now this could be an old wives tale but my mum always said the sicker you are the healthier the pregnancy and in my case that proved accurate as I had no real symptoms at all other than tiredness :dust:

And I hope everyone else is also having a good thursday


----------



## Feisty Fidget

pinkfee said:



> Now this could be an old wives tale but my mum always said the sicker you are the healthier the pregnancy and in my case that proved accurate as I had no real symptoms at all other than tiredness :dust:

Same here hun, I had people telling me that fact when I was pregnant which was very difficult to handle as I too didn't have any symptoms - Maybe there is some merit to it :shrug:

Pink I just wanted to send you mahooosive :hugs: I think your plan for living in the now is a wonderful idea, I have found it helped enormously on the road to LTTTC :flower:

Poco please go easy on the green tea hun, I have read quite a few clinical studies that prove it stops your body absorbing folic acid which can then lead to serious birth defects if you fall pregnant :flower:

Wannabe congrats on the surgery and job front, I am really hoping it all pans out!

MrsHowley woohoo for 3 weeks :dance:

Urchin we are all rooting for E&M I can't wait to see the scan photo :cloud9:

Raz your pups are adorable! Are you keeping them?

Welcome to all the newbies, sorry if I have missed anyone :wacko:

Nothing exciting to report here, just gearing up to start dtd again :wacko: Looking forward to our valentines day on Saturday. Fingers crossed I don't sleep all weekend, I haven't worked so many hours in about 16 months and boy am I shattered :(


----------



## purple_hope

*pink*, hope you are doing well. I think it's a great idea to try and live in the present. I've recently come to that conclusion myself. I need to start living for myself and not for my future baby, otherwise it's not really living but more like pretending.

*wannabe*, hope the planned surgery goes as well and without any funding problems! GL hun.

*MrsH*, 3 weeks is right around the corner. I'm very excited for you.

*urch*, I can't believe you are now a sweet pea (or two)! Aww, yay! =D

*Feisty*, hope you enjoy your long awaited Valentine's day celebrations. If you do need to catch up on your sleep on the weekend, make sure you cuddle! =)

AFM, grr!! I don't think I've been this frustrated with my cycle in a very long time. I'm on CD16 today, and usually have 28 day cycles. I've been testing since CD12 and all 5 have been - OPKs! This is so weird. Now I'm so relieved the :witch: came early on my vacation, because otherwise I was supposed to do IUI this cycle. And I was supposed to go to NYC this coming weekend to see my friends, but that's when I would have needed to do the IUI (if I even O this cycle). I guess it's a good thing that somehow the IUI wasn't in the cards for me this month. We'll see what actually turns out of this cycle. Maybe the traveling has delayed my O? But made my cycle start earlier? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the good luck and well wishes girls!!!! :flower:

I hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekend2.gif

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## urchin

cheers purple! I really like the fruity ticker ... I like imagining my little pea (or peas) in there getting comfy.
So are you going to IUI next month instead????

Hey wannabe - it's Friday, let the Weekend of Lurve commence!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Happy Friday you Lovely Ladies...... nearly the weekend :)


----------



## PocoHR

@FF- Oh my goodness I had no idea, I read in a few places that green tea helps improve the quality of your ewcm, so I started drinking it, but I will have to cut down. Thanks for letting me know! Hope you get well rested tonight for lots of :sex: this weekend :haha:

@purple - I hate frustrating cycles :-( fx that you O soon and have a shot at catching the egg!

To everyone else, happy friday!!!

AFM - I am annoyed with DH at the moment - long story. FX I start feeling better with him this weekend and I hope everyone else has a good weekend with lots of :dust: sprinkled on top.


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Woo for it being the weekend, i also have next week off which is a huge bonus :happydance:

On the not so good side my CBFM is still saying high but the sticks are getting lighter. I havent had much OV pain or fertile signs either so i dont think this is going to be our month. My routine has been a bit all over the place too which i dont think helps in the spotting ov front because of the puppies. But they fly the next on the 26th so next cycle will be back to normal and can start temping again. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkfee

Yay for the weekend too! 

Brilliant pic Wannabe has put me in the mood for the holiday i've just booked! Nothing fancy just 1 week (beginning of april) to Fuerteventura (one of the canary islands for our US friends) i'm so excited it has really cheered me up, I can't wait to get away from it all and relax with OH. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and for anyone who is around their O lots of :dust:


----------



## Chels710

Hi ladies! Hope you are all ready for a fabulous weekend!

Poco- Sorry to hear that dh is annoying you. I hope it gets better so it doesn't ruin your weekend.

Raz- sorry your routine has been wacky because of the pups. Hopefully you got in some well timed bding. 

Purple- I hate frustrating cycles. I have 28 day cycles too and I ususlly ov by day 14. Have you ever not ovulated, or ovulated this late? All I can think is keep doing your opk's and getting in some bding. Fingers crossed that this all works out for you in the end. 

RANT WARNING!
AFM, It's 8dpo and so far no symptoms or anything to make me think it might have worked this time. I go in to see the doctor on Tuesday to talk about what to do once I move. Right now all my fertility stuff is done through the military hospital on base, but the new base we are moving to doesn't have a military hospital and my insurance doesn't pay for anything for infertility. So, unless I pay out of pocket for EVERYTHING from now on, this is the last month of ttc with help. The RE in the new city has a $300 fee just for the initial consultation (which is 45 minutes and can be done on the phone! Seriously, a $300 phone call!! Who does that?). I'm starting to get really frustrated. Why is this not working for me? I feel like more tests are required because there is obviously something wrong. But I really don't know if I can afford them. Sorry, I'm just having a down day. I guess I just need to let it go and relax and enjoy the weekend.
I hate to unload on you ladies, thanks for letting me rant!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chels, Big hugs to you hun..:hugs: :hugs:. I am sorry about your problems with being able to afford infertility treatments. I understand how difficult it is trying to afford the treatments, and how stressful and upsetting it is, I think cost is the biggest obstacle for me as well since my insurance doesnt cover infertility care at all either.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time at the moment hun :hugs: I am not university educated purely because my biggest fear is what you are experiencing - huge debt with no job :hugs: I just wanted to tell you to focus on all the wonderful things you have achieved and not the negatives (I know it's so very hard). You are obviously a wonderful and caring person (your posts and endearing pictures prove this) and as frustrating as it may seem at the moment you have a degree that you worked flipping hard for! You are going to make an amazing Mummy and although it may take time, I know you will get there :flower:

Tired beyond belief and just hoping it doesn't ruin our bedding plans tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I found out just 20 minutes ago that I have to pay out of pocket for Clomid and it's $105 for 5 pills. Buuuuuut, I think CVS is using the wrong medical plan, one of my plans covers prescriptions and the other doesn't so I'll be trying to figure that out later! Oh joy!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Ash, I hope that you are just on the wrong plan :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - thanks! Me too! I mean $105 is not terrible but it would still be nice not to have to spend that!


----------



## Dazed

Ashley - Ask about the generic form. I had that and it only cost me $25 because insurance wouldn't cover it.


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time at the moment hun :hugs: I am not university educated purely because my biggest fear is what you are experiencing - huge debt with no job :hugs: I just wanted to tell you to focus on all the wonderful things you have achieved and not the negatives (I know it's so very hard). You are obviously a wonderful and caring person (your posts and endearing pictures prove this) and as frustrating as it may seem at the moment you have a degree that you worked flipping hard for! You are going to make an amazing Mummy and although it may take time, I know you will get there :flower:
> 
> Tired beyond belief and just hoping it doesn't ruin our bedding plans tomorrow :wacko:

Thank you for the kind words hun....:hugs::hugs::flower:

I honestly didnt think that I would ever regret going back to school to get my BA degree. Of course when I started the degree program back in 2008 the economy wasnt totally turned to shit just yet and the field of human resources was predicted to grow and have more jobs in the field... And I wasnt happy with the jobs I was getting, and I also wasnt bit by the TTC bug yet, so the concerns about being able to afford taking care of baby on one income with the student loan debt thrown in there wasnt a concern of mine yet.... 

If I could go back in time and change my mind I wouldnt of went back to school, because I am still stuck getting the same exact kinds of jobs and same pay scale as I was getting without the degree... And now I will be paying the student loan until I am in the grave... sigh... The only way that I would recommend a 4 year degree program at an expensive college would be if you were already working in your career field and you knew that getting your degree would mean that you could move up to the next level or if not having the degree was holding you back.. or just get a certificate or learn a trade, something with a low cost and almost a gurantee that you will have a job when you finish, anything in the health care field is a great way to go these days.... Going to community college for an associates degree is a great idea because of the low cost as well.... 

On another note I am feeling much better now since DH, me and our dog went hiking on some trails around this very pretty lake in a state park close to our house this afternoon. It was a sunny lovely day in the 50's which is almost unheard of for this time of the year here and our dog absolutely loved it.. she always gets so excited exploring on all of the trails.. We saw a bunch of people riding horse back as well, the horses were very pretty, and than we made the mistake of hiking down a horse trail, and man was there alot of horse shit on the trail, my dog almost tried to eat the horse's poop but i yelled at her and stopped her just in the nick of time..Ewww.. I love dogs but they can be really gross at times... LOL...:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dazed - yeah I'll get the generic it's $25 dollars after I find out if the non-generic one is covered or not. Thanks for the advice! =D :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is a picture of the lake from our hike today... There are apparently alot of beavers around the lake, we saw a tree that was half eaten through with beaver teeth marks on it.. Another nice thing is when it is warm you can rent a canoe and go paddling around the lake...:flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Beautiful wannabe :flower: I love walking too but we never seem to have the time or energy to do it :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got that CVS stuff sorted out and I got the name brand for $15. The insurance did cover it they were just using the wrong insurance information :) yay!!!


----------



## Chels710

Ash- glad you got the insurance stuff figured out. $15 is a lot better than $105! Good luck with clomid and IUI this cycle. Hopefully this more aggressive approach is just what you need.

Wannabe- Your walk sounded absolutely lovely! Sometimes a nice walk can do wonders for your mood. I'm glad you stopped your dog from eating the poo just in time. My dog doesn't try to eat the horse poo at the trails we walk on, but she does like to roll around in it which is infinately more disgusting! Hope you are able to enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> So I found out just 20 minutes ago that I have to pay out of pocket for Clomid and it's $105 for 5 pills. Buuuuuut, I think CVS is using the wrong medical plan, one of my plans covers prescriptions and the other doesn't so I'll be trying to figure that out later! Oh joy!

Ash check walmart too for future. It should only be 9 dollars at walmart for 5 pills.


----------



## vjpfeif

Wannabe and chels i am sorry you were having a bad day. Sometimes it good to vent and everyone here is wonderful. :hugs:


----------



## vjpfeif

Sorry my nook is acting up. Updates on our ltttc: we are going to do iui this month with clomid 150 mg and ovidrel. Im excited and hoping it takes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## urchin

wannabe - that looks like a fab place to walk ... and think yourself lucky that it's only horse poo that your dog eats - one of mine eats dog poo. On Thursday, after indulging his habit, he then threw up all over the sitting room floor - just as we had sat down to tea 

now THAT was gross!


----------



## urchin

Ash - glad you managed to get your meds at a reasonable price - 15 is waaay better than 105!

vj - that all sounds very exciting - fingers crossed for you chikkie xxx

I managed to sleep til nearly 6 this morning so am feeling fresh n perky! well, apart from the nausea (but that's still reassuring)

Today I have no plans yet - though Mr Urch is doing DIY, so I think my supervisory presence will be needed ... nothing is ever quite straight if he is let loose on his own :haha:

Tomorrow I'm meeting up with my mum - yaaaay!


----------



## greekgirl

goodmorning. well the :witch: got me two days ago, i went through the "why" phase, feeling low and sad and now i am better. 

had this interesting conversation with a friend about her opinion on any kind of asisted conception vs. adoption and got myself all worked and now i am kicking myself a little for confiding in her about our baby making troubles... eh, screw it. who cares? 
anyway.

so good luck *vjpfeif* with the IUI this month! we're also possibly heading in that direction :thumbup: 
*wannabeprego
* what a great pic! the walk around the lake sounds real nice! walking, biking and hiking are all therapeutic! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

VJ Good Luck :)
Greek It is always hard to judge who will be understanding, and to be honest no one will unless they have been through it, I am a firm believer of not keeping it a secret and also if someone does say something stupid then tell them, don't let them make you feel bad.
Wannabe That lake does sound immense, my dog would love it 
Urchin when is your scan I missed that bit?

AFM I was so looking forward to the weekend, but I have a stinking cold (occupational hazard) and my hubby got a lot of shouts last night (he is a fireman) so despite going to bed early to shift the cold, I still didn't get any extra sleep, so I am just going to stay home and do the house work etc how exciting is my life!!! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I can't help but smile everytime I read something about your little peas affecting your body, I really am pleased as punch! :cloud9:

Greek I regularly work myself up over the conundrum of adoption vs invasive ttc. I think until it is something that is absolutely final for us, I will not really be able to give it the open thought it really needs. For me it really is a last resort, I have regular nightmares about everything being hunky until the dreaded teens and then the whole scenario of the child accusing me of being a bad mum and how they would have been better off with bio mum etc, not sure I could handle it :wacko: Plus not sure how I would react to them planning to find bio Mum, as I had been separated for 20 years from my bio father I would have to let them seek their parents out but I know I would feel destroyed at the same time.

Well valentines for me today! Am showered and lazing in my dressing gown after enjoying a scrummy breakfast of gluten free ginger and chocolate cookies and a cup of tea. Am making DH drive the smart for the first time today (he is on a provisional license) and then we are off to Waitrose to see if they have anything nice for a romantic dinner (hopefully dine in for £10 ;) )


----------



## urchin

Hi MrsH - scan is 27th Feb - so 9 more sleeps!

greekgirl - tbh people that haven't been there don't have a clue about the decision they would make if they ever had to - none of us do until we are faced with it...so take her opinion as what it is; a load of hot air! (and we all know what they say about opinions!)

Have a lovely V-Day FF ... hope you get lots of pampering and smoochery!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Urchin, it is going nice and quick now, I bet you can't wait...... but I am sure you are also very nervous all at the same time. I can't imagine what it must be like, It must also be hard not wanting to indulge and go shopping, I find that hard now and I am nowhere near being preggo yet! 
FF I hope you enjoy you v/weekend, I love romance. 
I to also thought adoption would be a last resort and the thought of it used to make me feel sick, I also thought I would be able to conceive naturally (I was wrong) but adoption seems to be a more and more realistic option for me :(


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe ignore that silly agency woman, and I can't understand why she bothered to call you back if your resume was that awful?!? Times are crap at the moment, but a uni degree will only ever be a good thing to have on your resume... keep strong hun and that perfect job will be out there for you. I remember how difficult it is job hunting, I was made redundant before I got my current job and its soul destroying applying and applying and getting no where. and that on top of Ltttc i can totally understand why your feeling poo... Big :hugs:and take more of those gorgeous walks, definitely good for the heart and the head. 

Mrs H i'm also supposed to be :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: :iron: today but the fact i'm on bnb shows you how enthusiastic i am about it!! 

FF - have a fab belated V day 
VJ - good luck 
Greekgirl - sorry the :witch: got you


----------



## greekgirl

hey i am in no way "knocking" adoption. it is as of now something that we won't be dealing with because we believe it is too early. my friend came at me with this argument: "why do you want to 'carry' your baby for 9 months if you can't concieve naturally? just so it can look like you?" and it really got to me.
then she threw at me something along the lines of _won't you love your adopted baby as your own? _ 
i felt like i was being attacked for wanting to concieve and birth my own. 
of course i would love the baby because it would be OUR baby! you don't go to an adoption agency and apply for a child and think _hmmm i just want a baby. babies are fun and cute_ - obviously you get one because you have so much love to give and because you want to extend your family and be parents. 
sorry for my rant.
i already did this on my ttc journal.
we will continue trying for a while before we apply to adopt. we'll cross that bridge IF we get there.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Greek, Your friend clearly has no concept at all, just because you can't conceive naturally does not mean you lose the right to have you OWN baby, it really angers me when people think just because you can't conceive naturally means you lose the right to experience pregnancy, I have a friend who adopted and she is extremely happy but she still finds it hard to deal with that she will never experience this. So of course we must try everything we can so we can have that experience before we even have to consider adoption, but at least if we do have to adopt we know we have tried everything we possibly can xx


----------



## urchin

like I said - your friend has no idea! (I hope you didn't think I was knocking you gg, cuz I absolutely wasn't :hugs:)

I am unable to use my own eggs - so I am not passing on my genetic material to my child - but so what? Does that mean I will get nothing from knitting my own baby for 9 months???

I would also never knock adoption - but really it isn't the same as carrying your child yourself. Now it might have been an option that I would have needed to consider - but I would much rather carry my child and spend those first few precious months with him or her, than adopt a child who was older (even if we were only talking a year or so)


----------



## greekgirl

no, i didn't think anyone was knocking adoption. it was me defending me there...
of course it's not the same to adopt though she believes it is for some reason...
how is the only difference wheather it looks like you or not?
and no, she doesn't understand what it's like to be trying because she never has and she has made it clear over the years that she doesn't want kids or a marriage. though lately she seems to be talking about having to get a few procedures done if she ever wants to have kids- so i guess all our mutual friends getting married and pregnant is starting to get to her... oh yeah, by the way another friend is having her baby this week. i am actually very excited for them. and jealous. 
i am jealous of all my pregnant friends. it a friendly way. but jealous. :dohh:

i wish i had never had this discussion with her -my friend- because now i think she made up her mind about me by putting words in my mouth all night drawing her own conclusions and i am affraid to bring it up again.


----------



## wannabeprego

vjpfeif said:


> Sorry my nook is acting up. Updates on our ltttc: we are going to do iui this month with clomid 150 mg and ovidrel. Im excited and hoping it takes. Fingers crossed.

Thank you for the kind words and Good luck with your IUI!!! That is very exciting!!! :happydance:I hope you can get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> wannabe - that looks like a fab place to walk ... and think yourself lucky that it's only horse poo that your dog eats - one of mine eats dog poo. On Thursday, after indulging his habit, he then threw up all over the sitting room floor - just as we had sat down to tea
> 
> now THAT was gross!

Ewww... OMG.. now that is gross for sure!!! I am now considering myself lucky!!!! LOL....:sick:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Greekgirl, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!!! big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I am sometimes guarded about telling people about our LTTC problems, for the most part only a few of my family members know and a few close friends know. I have found that with friends it isnt always a good conversation though, depending on where they are in their lives. Like one of my friends that is the same age as me and in his 30's, he still lives at home with his mother and hasnt even had a real relationship that I know of, and he hasnt even thought about having kids yet, so talking to him about it is not a good idea, since he just doesnt get it... LTTC has actually made me pull away from a few of my friends because alot of the time I am an emotional wreck and they dont understand what is wrong with me.. It is hard though hun... sometimes LTTC can feel so lonely so thank goodness that we have this group of wonderful girls to help us through this!!! :hugs:

@Chels, LOL @ your dog rolling in the poop... :sick: Dogs are so sweet but can be so gross at the same time!!!LOL...:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> VJ Good Luck :)
> Greek It is always hard to judge who will be understanding, and to be honest no one will unless they have been through it, I am a firm believer of not keeping it a secret and also if someone does say something stupid then tell them, don't let them make you feel bad.
> Wannabe That lake does sound immense, my dog would love it
> Urchin when is your scan I missed that bit?
> 
> AFM I was so looking forward to the weekend, but I have a stinking cold (occupational hazard) and my hubby got a lot of shouts last night (he is a fireman) so despite going to bed early to shift the cold, I still didn't get any extra sleep, so I am just going to stay home and do the house work etc how exciting is my life!!! :)

I hope you feel better soon!!!:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/maiCEFC7117.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> Wannabe ignore that silly agency woman, and I can't understand why she bothered to call you back if your resume was that awful?!? Times are crap at the moment, but a uni degree will only ever be a good thing to have on your resume... keep strong hun and that perfect job will be out there for you. I remember how difficult it is job hunting, I was made redundant before I got my current job and its soul destroying applying and applying and getting no where. and that on top of Ltttc i can totally understand why your feeling poo... Big :hugs:and take more of those gorgeous walks, definitely good for the heart and the head.
> 
> Mrs H i'm also supposed to be :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: :iron: today but the fact i'm on bnb shows you how enthusiastic i am about it!!
> 
> FF - have a fab belated V day
> VJ - good luck
> Greekgirl - sorry the :witch: got you

Thank you so much for the kind words and positive encouragement!!!:flower:

I honestly dont think that the lady read my resume because when I mentioned that the reason why I left my last job listed on my resume it was because it was a temporary job through a staffing agency she said ...."What, where on your resume does it say that??" And I of course told here it was the first bullet listed under the name of the job... so she obviously didnt bother reading my resume before she called... All I can say about the lady is thank you for wasting my time and making me upset...sigh... thinking back on it I wish i had told her off...but I know that wouldnt of made things any better...LOL...:haha: I am a bad girl... :devil: I am over this entire episode today though and I am feeling much better!! :thumbup: This isnt the first time that I had a bad experience with a staffing agency though, and I usually prefer to avoid working with them and just look for direct hire with a company because of things like just happened to me...:wacko:

Yeah, hiking outdoors and working out in general is a great stress reliver for me... When I am feeling really anxious it calms me right down... It is better than Xanax...:thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

GreekGirl there do seem to be a group of people out there that believe if you admit to wanting a child of your own that you carry over an adopted child you are instantly a bad person. We had similar to this when I stupidly announced a few years ago that if it ever came down to adoption I would consider looking further afield like perhaps china. 

Oh god what a mistake it was to mention this :wacko: I was instantly made to feel evil as there are so many children needing adoption over in the UK (obviously as opposed to China where many baby girls are handed over due to the one child policy and the preference for boys). When I made my strong feelings clear (a child growing up in care in the UK has a substantially greater life then that of a child in China) I was then thought of as selfish or that I was condoning the sometimes shocking treatment that takes place of UK care facilities :wacko:

The problem with opinions is that everyone has one but not all people can accept/agree with others.


----------



## wannabeprego

greekgirl said:


> hey i am in no way "knocking" adoption. it is as of now something that we won't be dealing with because we believe it is too early. my friend came at me with this argument: "why do you want to 'carry' your baby for 9 months if you can't concieve naturally? just so it can look like you?" and it really got to me.
> then she threw at me something along the lines of _won't you love your adopted baby as your own? _
> i felt like i was being attacked for wanting to concieve and birth my own.
> of course i would love the baby because it would be OUR baby! you don't go to an adoption agency and apply for a child and think _hmmm i just want a baby. babies are fun and cute_ - obviously you get one because you have so much love to give and because you want to extend your family and be parents.
> sorry for my rant.
> i already did this on my ttc journal.
> we will continue trying for a while before we apply to adopt. we'll cross that bridge IF we get there.

First off your friend needs to take a step back and realize that this is a choice completly up to you and your husband.. no one else can tell you what you should do when it comes to having a family!! Infertility treatments are a blessing and thank goodness for modern medicine because I know that I am most likely going to have to do IUI to have a baby with my DH due to his low sperm count. So why wouldnt women take advantage of the options we have offered to us??? We only get one life to live so I think that we should make the most of it!!! Ultimatley I know that personally i would do anything within my power to get pregnant with the help of infertility treatments. I dont want to be 60 years old looking back on my life wondering, "what if" or have any regrets.. so long story short you do what you think is best hun and dont let anyone else tell you what you should do!!!:hugs::hugs:

My brother and his wife are in their mid 40's now, and they had to go through multiple IVF's to have their first daughter, my brother had slow swimmers and his wife had fertility problems, she wasnt ovulating on her own and her diet over the years wasnt good enough so her fertility had suffered, so it was a miracle when they had their daughter who is now in kindergarden, but the bottom line is that they did have success... They tried IVF for a second child but it failed several times and they decided to do adoption.. Of course adoption here in the states is expensive if you want a new born baby. I know couples that have paid between 20k to 40k for a child. Luckily my brother and his wife had some land that they sold to pay for adoption and they waited for 2 years for a pregnant mom to select them to get their second daughter. So for them it was truly a blessing... They were able to get their baby when she was only 2 days old. My sister in law ended up having a hysterectomy recently so she of course ended up having more problems with herfertility than meets the eye...

So adoption here in the states is even a challenge and many people cant even afford it and the waiting lists are long so it isnt necessarily any easier than going through with fertility treatments, and in my case I doubt if I could ever afford adoption.... Although I know you are overseas so things could be very different where you are....


----------



## wannabeprego

sorry about all of my posts girls..... This thread is so busy that I am having a hard time keeping up...LOL... :haha: when I wake up in the morning there are like 3 new pages for me to read....LOL... I am sorry if I missed anyone in my posts!!! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!


----------



## need babydust

Ok I have been trying to conceive for 11 years this year
I feel like giving up but stupidly every month I get my hopes up
Ever scince I met my husband 11 years ago I wanted his baby the issue
Is he has a v low count well anyway this month I had a bit of spotting a week
After ovulation but after vigarous sex sorry tmi then the next day
There was brown discharge on my pj bottoms sorry again tmi 
Now for the past few days my cervix feels alot softer and higher up
In previous cycles at this stage it was alot harder maybe I am 
Imaging things again like I do everymonth..also I am very cramps
So who knows I feel so frustrated just really want a positive
Test its so horrible keep seeing one line on a test every month anyone
Else been trying this long it's killing me I just want to be a mum
There is so many people who don't deserve kids why me? Also my much
Younger sister is pregnant with her second baby and
I can't help but feel jealous ...baby dust to you all I hope
Every single one of you gets a big fat positive


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome needBD, So sorry to hear you have been struggling for so many years, have you sought medical help at all? It is hard not to be jealous and it is perfectly normal to feel like this even about your own sister, I had to endure my SIL's pregnancy during my hardest times and I hated how I felt towards her, and I judged every little thing she did because all I could think was I wouldn't do that, I would not risk my unborn babies life in the slightest way. And it isn't fair that unsuitable people can get pregnant so easy and yet us hard working, married, own homing, responsible adults cannot get pregnant for love nor money. 
Also hun I really don't know if you are preggo this month, I really wish I had a big fat crystal ball for us all, all we can do is hold your hand if AF arrives and clap our hands and celebrate if you do get your BFP, cos at least we all understand and we will not judge you that is for sure and we will all definitely give our opinion and be honest with you xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry I just noticed how I shortened your name and now it looks like you need sex lol x


----------



## urchin

lol MrsH


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes think I need to re-think that one?!!! oops


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have just seen the most amazing CM I have ever had, It is funny how it happens when I know I definitely can't get pregnant, also I love knowing that I am still ovulating even though I am not tracking at all. Just goes to show even when you have completely switched off us LTTCer's have trained ourselves so well that it is hard not to notice when things are happening. Ironic isn't it!!?!! I can't help but want to go and DTD now, even hubby said lets do it when I showed him my CM :)


----------



## urchin

Now there's romance for ya - nothing says I love you like a big blob of stretchy CM :rofl:


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know, I wouldn't be able to say this stuff to my friends they would think I was mad, and I am pretty sure hubby doesn't tell all his friends that I show him my fanny gunk (as he calls it) lol The things TTC does to you ;)


----------



## MrsFX

Brilliant thread.took me 30 minutes to catch up! I am a slow reader.
Here goes...FF: thanks for the information about IUI I get your point about the hidden costs. It could be something to consider if heaven forbids our only free round of IVF doesn't work.

Chels and Ash: the USA insurance system seems so complicated we have what we call a 'post code lottery' here in the UK but at least its 'yes' or 'no', it must be annoying for you. Keep asking those questions tho. where there's a will theres a way.

Wanna: Sorry about the agencies attitude. It does seem like a difficult time. I hope that you will be able to be glad of the degree one day. 

Greek: Sorry about AF. I know exactly what you mean. IVF is something that 'other people have' but as the months tick by I am becoming one of the 'other people' I think it is because IVF is evasive and you become a 'patient' but it is not a matter of life and death that makes me uneasy. However, if someone could guarantee me our baby i would do it tomorrow! The thought of adopting is terrifying but the thought of not being a mum is much worse. I know what you mean about being misunderstood its so hard to put into words how you feel about something so emotive. Some friends know everything but others i am much more guarded. 

VIpGeif: the very best of luck for your IVF. I hope you are feeling well and prepared.

MrsH: you make me laugh. I have a house work weekend on the cards. I will have to have a look at your journal for the reasons why you can't make the most of your excellent CM but I am sorry that you can't.

NeedBabyD: I really hope that this is your month. I am sorry that it has been such a long time for you. do keep us posted, not too long now to wait.

Urchin:should catch up on your journal too I have a feeling it'll be an interesting read.

AMF: CD 11 negative opk and got back on the BD waggon last night. DH is out with his mates tonight so I have taken advantage and got a spray tan so I stink of man repellant anyway. this is my 3rd spray tan. first was brilliant couldn't fault it. 2nd was a disaster and todays looks like its going that way too. I am mellowing in my old age (one week away from my 29th birthday) and know that there are worse things than being orange so I will wait and see what happens after tomorrows shower!
So why have i done it?!! We are off to NYC on Wednesday and I want some body confidence for all the BDing I am hoping to get in and DH has said he likes me tanned (after the first one anyway!).
Not trying anything new this month, might take a few swigs of cough mix but just hoping that chilling out and the tan will do the trick!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Big love to all my LTTTC girls, the last page or so has really made me chuckle :flower:

NeedBD hope this is your month, fingers crossed! I know we raised the point about abbreviating this nickname but couldn't resist ;)

:dust: to you all! xxx


----------



## urchin

Morning my lovelies!

MrsFX - you're welcome in my journal anytime, but right now it's only interesting if you have a real and overwhelming need for EGG FRIED RICE! lol
I've never had a spray tan, or any kinda tan for that matter - I rock the pale and interesting (ok, glow in the dark) look!

Morning FF- what you up to today?

Me, I'm meeting up with my mum at an organic gardens place ... which will probably involve lunch and much nattering :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch your day sounds awesome :flower:

Well my day was supposed to have consisted of an early start on the cleaning and business banking/invoices but seeing as I slept in due to too much champagne last night and my internet banking is down for maintenance it is not a good start to the day :growlmad:

Despite only having a third of a bottle last night and a double vodka and orange I am so dizzy this morning it is unbelievable! Not exactly a hang-over more like feeling generally a bit under the weather :wacko: On the plus side we indulged in some glorious uninhibited :sex: that had nothing to do with baby making! I can't remember the last time we managed that one, DH is strutting round this morning like the king peacock :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin have a fab day out with your mum :)
FF Me and hubby had complete and utterly non baby making related sex Tuesday, is is so much better, that is one plus side of being infertile, you have non baby making sex all the time.....and never having to go on the pill again :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley it is nice to think that I will never need to use nasty fake hormones to keep my ovulation at bay :dance: Of course knowing my luck my body will decide to repair itself just before menopause and we will get a surprise baby :haha:


----------



## urchin

Non-BMS is an absolute must!
Sadly Mr Urch is too scared up upsetting the babies at the minute - so we're extremely chaste just now
But throughout the whole LTTTC business we would make sure we had good, dirty, recreational sex as well as the scheduled strumping.

Me and Mr Urch both like our nookie - a lot. So neither of us wants to let it just become a functional thing.... so here's to glorious wild going at it like teenagers :D


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF I can imagine a surprise baby would never go unwanted with any of us ladies here!! :)
Urchin My hubby is a bit of a nymph as am I, he seems to like alfresco a lot, I know I would want to be careful if we ever got PG, but I am not sure if we could totally abstain, there is more than one way to skin a cat :)


----------



## MrsFX

Afternoon. The tan is looking 'healthy' this am 'phew' and DH very much approves. It really gives me body confidence so can't wait until his hangover wears off and I can show it off. I will however be wearing long sleeves to work tomorrow as I'm Sure that I'm going to get some funny looks. 

Your weekend sound lovely. Nothing better than straightening the house for the following week and eating!! I love visiting garden centres for lunch.


----------



## greekgirl

thanks for your support girls. it's a touchy subject and it seems it's something we have all thought about at one point. i sorta had a breakdown yesterday and my husband complained that i was trying to drive him crazy... poor him. it sucks when i get so down that i take it out on him by crying and complaining about how it's not happening. he doesn't deserve that.
mrsHowley- you really had me :rofl: when when i read the CM bit! 
wannabe- i don't know how much adoption costs here in Greece because i haven't looked into it but 20-40k is insane!
IVF here costs up to 5000 euros and that is a very high price. without insurance coverage. i doubt insurance covers much anymore...
my doctor said his prices begin at 2500 euros. i never asked if thats without the meds. i know it includes all the visits and the entire process....
keep in mind we also make nothing here so... 

me and my hubby went for a walk to look for wild asparagus (yes, we're weird) in the woods and ended up on the mountain (the highest on the island). it was a nice walk. then we went for pizza at a new place and drank a little too much wine. 

sorry about my rant again. i keep doing that. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rant away Greekgirl, we can all sympathise :flower:

My DH has a fairly low drive, even when we were in our mid-teens :wacko: I used to joke that I had the manly appetite whilst he had the drive of a coy teenage girl ;)
Hats off to him though, I can't actually remember the last time we had an argument about missing :sex: during my fertile time so he is really trying :thumbup:

Have spent the day on the couch, was glorious but am now majorly behind on all things business related :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF is late but I had a temp dip this morning ... I'm feeling depressed about AF being late because I know I'm not preggo and I just wanted to start on clomid and iui and now it's being pushed back because my period isn't coming .... it's really sad for me! So now I'm in a waiting game .....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Greekgirl, I am glad that you are feeling better and that you had a nice day yesterday!! :hugs:

@Ash, I am sorry that the :witch: is playing tricks on you and not coperating by being late, I hope you can still do your IUI next cycle, & I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle with IUI and clomid!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you!! :dust: :dust:

DH & me were going to play tennis because the weather was nice again yesterday, but when we got to the park there was alot of people on the tennis courts already so we walked the 3 mile trail that goes through the entire park. The park is really nice and has 2 playgrounds, a fitness course, basketball courts and of course the tennis courts. It will be a nice place to go when I have kids with a stroller to go walking or for them to use the playground one day..

On another note in response to you girls talking about the "surprise pre menopause baby" my mom got pregnant with me when she was 45 and I was a "surprise"...:winkwink: Of course my mom was fertile myrtle and had 6 kids including me, I am the youngest.. she had 3 girls and 3 boys total, Now I have 9 nieces and nephews so our family is huge.. 

As far as my cycle this month DH & me had :sex: during my fertile window even though I am not really trying this month.. I didnt use any OPK's and i dont have any HPT's so I couldnt test even if I wanted to. But I must admit that as a POASA I am suffering major withdrawal symptoms right now and I would secretly love to test....:wacko:AF can come anytime now and I have zero hope that it wont show since I dont have any hope until i can get the surgery so I wont shed any tears when the :witch: does show... I do have to go for blood work at least a week before the surgery happens and one of the blood panels is to make sure I am not pregnant and check my HCG levels, so if for some odd reason AF is late I can always go do the blood work tof ind out why I am late... But I doubt that will happen.. It would be much to easy for me to be able to avoid surgery and dishing out lots of $$... :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all... Has every one had a lovely weekend?

Urch not long now until scan... bet your getting excited hun!

Mrs H - Not long for you know for your app... We have to go for all our tests on CD 1 we only had them all done last month but apparently when you go for IFV they dont take the previous results they do them all again! needles to say OH is not overly keen on going again... 

Well im on CD 20 but not thinking i can really get pg on my own so not holding out... want my period to hurry so we can call up for our tests! yey

Ash - when is AF due have you got your clomid sorted now? 

Wannabe - hope your ok and big hugs!

Hi to every one else i have not mentioned! xx

Lucy xx


----------



## urchin

I'm excited but anxious Lucy ... There's 2 ways it can go, so I will be very nervous next week


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> I'm excited but anxious Lucy ... There's 2 ways it can go, so I will be very nervous next week

I can imagine hun, i know it will be fine for you ! cant wait to see some scan pics soon!! xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Lucy, I know we have to have all these test it is only protocol, and at least we know what the results will be so no nasty surprises, it surprises me how some men dislike the one little thing they have to contribute when we have to be proded, poked, sliced and diced and they just have to jizz in a pot and they get all the sympathy you can imagine :)
Wowee Wannabe that must of been like winning the lottery 6 times to have all those babies, I too have all fertile myrtles in my family (except me), My Nan also had 6 babies my Mum has 3 and my Brother and his wife also have had 6 babies, If only I could just have one for myself ;) (I always say that he has taken mine, his and my sisters quota of babies and that is why I am having all this trouble) xx


----------



## Chels710

Ash- TTC limbo is the worst! I hope af shows up soon so you can start on your next, more aggressive cycle. 

Wannabe- I'm with you on the POAS withdrawl! There should be a 12 step program for us LTTCers! I hope af arrives for you right on time so you can get your surgery without a hitch.

Greekgirl- Your walk sounded wonderul! I love asparagus but I have never found it in the wild. It sounds delicious. 

AFM- 10dpo!! And like I mentioned to Wannabe, I am dying to poas! However, I told myself that I wouldn't test until AF was late. I'm secretly hoping that the dr. will have me do a bood test on Tuesday when I go in, but I doubt he will. No symptoms that aren't completely expected the week before af.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## UniqueLegz21

Hello,
I got pregnant in Feb 2010 which ended in a MC. I've been trying since Dec 2010. Nothing as of yet. I have my first appointment next month to see the fertility specialist.


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Lucy, I know we have to have all these test it is only protocol, and at least we know what the results will be so no nasty surprises, it surprises me how some men dislike the one little thing they have to contribute when we have to be proded, poked, sliced and diced and they just have to jizz in a pot and they get all the sympathy you can imagine :)
> Wowee Wannabe that must of been like winning the lottery 6 times to have all those babies, I too have all fertile myrtles in my family (except me), My Nan also had 6 babies my Mum has 3 and my Brother and his wife also have had 6 babies, If only I could just have one for myself ;) (I always say that he has taken mine, his and my sisters quota of babies and that is why I am having all this trouble) xx


mrs h, you really make me giggle.. Jizz in a pot.. Ha ha men dont half moan dont they.. I say that to my oh i would swap places any day..as i dont think they understand some times how hard us woman have it! But as long as it gets us there hey.. Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

UniqueLegz21 said:


> Hello,
> I got pregnant in Feb 2010 which ended in a MC. I've been trying since Dec 2010. Nothing as of yet. I have my first appointment next month to see the fertility specialist.

Welcome to the group. I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Good luck with your appointment!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomeToOurGroup.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls she finally showed up! I had terrible cramps late this morning and then bam! She was here with a vengeance. I'm happy though! Never thought I'd say that! OH and I have been packing all day and we got a lot done .. now all there is to do it pack up the kitchen and pack up our clothes and bathroom and then we're out of here on March 1st =D I'm very excited! And now I'm even more excited because I get to start clomid in 2 days and then IUI around March 3rd or 4th =D Weird ... never thought I would be the one who needed IUI to get pregnant but it is what it is!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am glad she showed up on time... Good luck with the upcoming IUI!!! I hope it finally brings you your BFP!! I have everything crossed for you!!!:dust: :dust:

AFM, I try not to symptom spot anymore because with me I have experienced every symptom under the sun and none of it meant anything because AF always crashes the party... But I do keep an eye out for unusual symptoms that i havent ever experienced before and I just noticed within the last day or two that on my inner upper thighs right below my lady parts that I have some small dark patches of skin, they arent pimples thoough because they arent raised or anything, it is almost like blotchy dark brown freckles, very odd.. I am not sure what caused them or if they mean anything, but I did do a google search and I found that it is a pregnancy symptom... here is a section from this web page where they talk about it...

Skin darkening

In most pregnant women, hormonal changes cause darkening of skin that is already darker than the rest of the woman's skin. 
_This darkening may be most obvious in freckles, moles, areolas (colored rings around the breast nipples), nipples, labia (the genital tissue outside of the vagina) and the inner thighs._ 
Some of this darkening may fade after delivery. But these areas are likely to remain darker than they were before pregnancy.

Here is the weblink, it talks about skin changes during pregnancy....

https://marchofdimes.com/pregnancy/yourbody_skin.html


----------



## urchin

sounds like a good sign wannabe - not one I'd ever heard of mind you! I know what you mean about symptom spotting though - it drives you crazy as most of them can be symptoms of a whole range of other things too

Ash - are you moving house? did I miss that? Glad AF has showed up for you so you can get cracking on your IUI cycle x

MrsH - my whole family left it very late to have children, so no one really breezed through it - but I am the only one who has had to take such drastic measures to get there .... if I am indeed there, which I may well not be!

AFM - 1 week to go til scan day and I'm crapping my pants! I just need this week to be over so that I can get it over and done with ... I desperately need the reassurance of seeing heartbeats, and if it isn't to be then I need to get my heart broken now, so that I can begin to mend it


----------



## PocoHR

Oh wow, I leave for one weekend and there is loads to read! 

@Mrs.H - I have an extremely fertile family too, my grandma had 7 kids and I have 40 first cousins, so loads of babies everywhere. I hope I join in the fun soon  You are right about men putting it on with their contribution too. My husband is really unhappy about it and its nothing compared to what they will do to me! 

@Chels - I hope this is it for you, well done on waiting to test. I think if I was doing a Clomid cycle I would be peeing on something nearly every morning. You're a champ!

@Unique - Welcome! We have similar time lines, I got pregnant in feb/march of 2010 and had a mc, and started ttc in Sept. 2010 with nothing to show for it so far. Hope you enjoy this thread and I'm sending you loads of :dust:!

@ash - that is great that you are handling AF with ease. I never thought I would need help to get knocked up, but there you go. Such is life! We can only carry on and it won't make a bit of difference once we have a baby to snuggle 

@wannabe - I have heard that before, that is interesting that you noticed some patches. I hope it means you have a bean  

@urchin - your story is so great, and I can't wait to hear you report back next week that babies A & B are wriggling around and growing like mad in your belly. I believe it shall be so!!

AFM - I am kind of bummed right now. Not much going on. I am bored at work, and desperately awaiting spring. There are lots of changes going on at my office right now and I have been finding it rather stressful. Its very unclear what will happen with my job, the only thing painfully obvious is that I am pretty much useless and I have nothing to do. All this is coinciding with my upcoming FS appointment next month, along with a cold, gray winter, and a hubby who has been a little distant are all adding up to make me less than cheery. 

I need to get out of this funk. I think I am going to start doing yoga again in the morning and going back to the gym. Also, I need to call some friends and try to go out more. Winter seems to make everyone either hibernate on the weekends or go skiing all the time, and I feel like I haven't seen my friends in ages! I hope my mood picks up soon. 

On the ttc front, I am doing ok. I am taking maca this month, but not with great hopes of it actually working. DH and I talked yesterday and he seems to have finally accepted the fact that we will probably need help. I think it bothers him, but he is dealing with it. Its such a terrible thing, infertility. I think up until this point, he always figured we would get pregnant on our own, but its been about 1.5 years now, so we are both pretty resigned to the idea that its not going to happen easily now. 

Anyway, hope everyone else is having the best Mondays possible :-D :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

HI ladies, how is everyone today, nothing to report from me just waiting for af to arrive should be here on sunday


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabepreggo - thanks! I'm happy she came, she was 2 days late but that's way better than a week or two late! I hope those dark patches of skin are a good sign for you! FX'd! :hugs:

Urchin - yes I am in the process of moving right now. My OH and I are going from a 3 bed 2 1/2 bath in NJ to a 1 bedroom in Manhattan! It's pretty hectic because we are getting rid of most of our furniture only because there's no room for it in the new place! I'm happy to be moving but it's kind of bittersweet. We got our furry baby in this place and what not but hopefully we move, I get pregnant with my IUI cycle and then we have a whole new chapter to write! I'm confident that your litte beans are going to be just fine! I'm also counting down until your scan, I can't wait to find out that you're having twins! :haha: 

Poco - I wish it were easy for me like it is for some others but you're right, when I finally have a baby to snuggle it won't matter! It will be wonderful and this journey would have been totally worth it! If you don't mind me asking what's maca? And I'm sorry you're in a funk! I was going through a funk about a month ago and I started going to the gym again and doing yoga and it helped so I think that's a GREAT idea! :hugs: Yes, infertility is horrible but you have lots of people on this site in the same boat willing to help and talk!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies,

I'm afraid to say I'm back to join you, got my BFP Xmas day, I went for my 12 week scan and baby had died at 8 weeks, I had actually been for a scan that week as got some cramping and see baby's heart beat, It must have died literally days after that.
I started getting spotting last week that got worse and redder so got a early u/s and showed no heartbeat.
I've opted for a d&c going in on wed, but not actually got an appointment so the nurse said I might have a really long wait. I've started cramping today so maybe It'll happen before but hopefully not. I have passed big clots before (non pregnancy related)and found the cramping really unbarable 

xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Poco Luckily my husband is more than willing to do his part, but I know some of my friends had problems with their men :)

Urchin I am sending you good baby vibes and this time will be different...... Go Eenie and Meenie. It does suck being the only one in the Family not able to conceive au naturale, I know my sister had PCOS, but she is neither trying or has a man, and to be honest that doesn't necessarily stop you from getting pregnant, I would swap gammy blocked tubes for that any day.

Ash good luck with your move, me and hubby have just sold/also in the process of buying, so a move is imminent, I am hoping we will need the extra space now IVF is looming, and I don't think 1/2 babies in a 1 bedroom flat is exactly practical/responsible :)

StickyBeans I am so so sorry for your loss, I cannot comprehend what it must be like, especially after LTTC, you will get a lot of love here so you have come to the right place :) xxx

Well Monday is done. so another new week, you know what that means?!! Another week closer to my IVF appointment :D


----------



## urchin

Hi Poco - that'll teach you to go away! 
thanks for your confidence chikkie - I'm very nervous, but have everything crossed
Sorry to hear that all is a bit meh for you just now :( hopefully the spring will bring you something more exciting
It is definitely a process you have to go through to accept that conception just ain't gonna happen naturally for you.... I don't think it's exaggerating to say that it's a grieving process. But once you are through it, you can get proactive and find treatments that will help. xxx

Hi gilmore - good to see you xx

Ash - wow! that's quite a down-sizing ... I have no idea how I would fit me and my things into a 1-bed place (and I'm no good at all at being ruthless with my posessions!)
What's prompted the move?

Sticky Beans - I am so sorry to hear that you've lost your baby... it seems so cruel to have come so far and then for things to go so wrong.
Great big hugs hon :hugs:

I never understand why the boys make such a fuss MrsH, it's not like they have to do anything they've not done a thousand times before :rofl:

Thank you for the good baby vibes - I am really hoping for a better ending this time

Another week closer is all good! particularly for us ladies who have got used to living our lives in small weekly or fortnightly chunks!




AFM have spent a lot of today throwing up - which really isn't nice, but is such a good sign that I can't be too fed up about it


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for sickness Urch :dance:

Sticky Beans I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm afraid to say I'm back to join you, got my BFP Xmas day, I went for my 12 week scan and baby had died at 8 weeks, I had actually been for a scan that week as got some cramping and see baby's heart beat, It must have died literally days after that.
> I started getting spotting last week that got worse and redder so got a early u/s and showed no heartbeat.
> I've opted for a d&c going in on wed, but not actually got an appointment so the nurse said I might have a really long wait. I've started cramping today so maybe It'll happen before but hopefully not. I have passed big clots before (non pregnancy related)and found the cramping really unbarable
> 
> xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Condolences.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my OH has been working in the city for a year now and he's been driving 30 minutes to the train station and then taking the train into the city but it's getting rough. He can work on the train because he has wireless internet through his phone to his computer but he leaves at 7AM and doesn't get home until 7PM so it's just getting really rough on him. So, we decided to live in the city that way it's much easier on him! And I get to see him more :) Plus, we think it would be a great experience and I'm going to look forward to raising a child in the city. I think it's totally different than living in the suburbs but I think it will be fun and interesting! I'm always up for a change and journey! And yes, it's been very hard parting with certain items but I've been getting rid of things that I haven't used for years ... and it makes sense, if I haven't used it why am I keeping it? 

On another note, I called my FS today and I'm going in on March 1st for a follicle scan and if they're big enough I'll be getting my ovidrel shot that night and then going in on March 3rd for the insemination! I'm looking forward to that part, just not the clomid part ... I start the clomid tomorrow and hoping that I don't have too many bad side effects!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and urch I'm happy to hear that you're getting sick cause that means those beans are stuck there! =D


----------



## urchin

that makes sense Ash - seeing more of Mr Ash will be good at the best of times, but once there are wee Ashlets running around you're going to need him home earlier - and he will need to be able to spend time with them before bed!

Oddly, I'm making the opposite decision - I'm moving out of the city and back to the country to raise mine - the children round here are kinda feral and it isn't what I want for mine at all ..... then there is the small matter of the Birmingham accent (if you think Ozzy Osbourne you won't be far off!)

Today laydeez, I am officially a blueberry and Eenie and Meenie are making joints (told you city life was a bad influence on them :rofl: )

and it's pancake day - wonder if I can manage any of those tonight???


----------



## gilmore85

Sticky beans so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Urchin: fx you manage to have some pancakes tonight


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ash Good Luck with your scan lets hope your all ready for your IUI
Urchin I know what you mean about the brummy accent my Dad is a Brummy

Yay for Pancake day :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I love the brummy accent, it always reminds me of the Grimleys :haha:

I would love to move to West Dorset to raise mine but way too pricey :wacko:


----------



## Buckles

Morning girls 
I just wanted to let you know that this has been my very lucky thread as I got my bfp today! I've been testing the last few days with cheapy Internet ones and I could see a really faint line, then tested with a frer and the second line is super clear! 
Yippee x


----------



## pinkfee

urchin said:


> Today laydeez, I am officially a blueberry and Eenie and Meenie are making joints (told you city life was a bad influence on them :rofl: )

haha that really made me laugh! :rofl: and glad your feeling really sick as well! Good signs good signs :thumbup:

Sticky - I'm so sorry for your loss, I've just been through the same thing and its sucks, although I MC'd naturally, hope everything goes well with the d&c. :hugs:

Buckles - thats fab news congrats :happydance: lets hope you spread a little BFP dust on the rest of us! 

AFM - I'm doing okay, its my birthday tomorrow and i've got the day off work, so i'm going to treat myself! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have good pancake days! I cheated and had some last night as OH won't be home till late tonight.


----------



## MrsHowley81

did any if you UK girls see GMTV this morning? they were talking about women stuggling to conceive and about how they get jealous of pregnant women, they labelled it pregnancy envy. bit harsh I thought, but basically they were raising awareness of it and they had a women on who lost her friend because she kept going on about her pregnancy, anyway she had a baby in the end, but ut was nice tovsee them realising it as a big issue for us fertility challenged couples.
Congrats Buckles really chuffed for you xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

did any if you UK girls see GMTV this morning? they were talking about women stuggling to conceive and about how they get jealous of pregnant women, they labelled it pregnancy envy. bit harsh I thought, but basically they were raising awareness of it and they had a women on who lost her friend because she kept going on about her pregnancy, anyway she had a baby in the end, but ut was nice tovsee them realising it as a big issue for us fertility challenged couples.
Congrats Buckles really chuffed for you xx


----------



## Chels710

Yay Buckles! Congrats!!! :happydance:

Pink- Hope you have a wonderful birthday. Enjoy your day, you definately deserve to treat yourself! :flower:

Urch- You seriously crack me up! Glad you are still such a good sport about the morning sickness. 

Ash- Good luck this cycle with the clomid! The first cycle was the worst for me in terms of side effects, hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get any.

AFM- CD12!!! Can't believe I have made it this far without testing! AF will be here in two days and I know I can wait it out. Just don't think I could handle another bfn staring at me... mocking me... judging me.. 
I have my appointment today to see what's next. I know what he's going to say, but I'm hoping he'll surprise me. Still no real symptoms to report- grrrr! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending baby dust to anyone else out there in the 2ww!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Buckles said:


> Morning girls
> I just wanted to let you know that this has been my very lucky thread as I got my bfp today! I've been testing the last few days with cheapy Internet ones and I could see a really faint line, then tested with a frer and the second line is super clear!
> Yippee x


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-7-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Today laydeez, I am officially a blueberry and Eenie and Meenie are making joints (told you city life was a bad influence on them :rofl: )
> 
> haha that really made me laugh! :rofl: and glad your feeling really sick as well! Good signs good signs :thumbup:
> 
> Sticky - I'm so sorry for your loss, I've just been through the same thing and its sucks, although I MC'd naturally, hope everything goes well with the d&c. :hugs:
> 
> Buckles - thats fab news congrats :happydance: lets hope you spread a little BFP dust on the rest of us!
> 
> AFM - I'm doing okay, its my birthday tomorrow and i've got the day off work, so i'm going to treat myself!
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you all have good pancake days! I cheated and had some last night as OH won't be home till late tonight.Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Pink!!! I hope you have an awesome day tomorrow!!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Animated-Happy-Birthday-03.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy-birthday_animated_86.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

If any of you have tried clomid, do you think it would be okay to take it at night or should I take it during the day?


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, The :witch: arrived today.. But i am okay with it and I pretty much expected it!!!

I did get some good news though and I have a job interview wednesday with a staffing agency for an admin job processing mortgage paper work. it is a temp to perm position and the commute is pretty good as well. If everything goes as it should i will be going back to work this thursday. I really hope that it is going to be a nice place to work and that i will like it there!!

Something ironic though is that this is the same lady and staffing agency that made me upset last week where I cried after i got off the phone with her, because she said I had gaps in employment and that i wouldnt be able to find work... etc...:wacko:. I am over it though if the end result is a good job for me in the end!!!

The only thing is that i might have to postpone the surgery because when you are new at a job it is sometimes hard to take any time off in the beginning, but I will see how it is when I get there. I have been stressed out and anxious though worrying about paying for the surgery with just our tax return $$ and with only DH's income. We have been pretty tight $$ wise and i really needed to get back to work ASAP. So I will be able to save up money faster when I am working full time and pay for the surgery easier, i also will be able to afford IUI when we are ready to take that step as well. I will keep you girls updated about the surgery though. :winkwink: I would feel a little sad if I had to postpone the surgery in a way but I know that waiting will make things alot easier on me and DH and take my anxiety and stress level down alot as well because to be honest with you girls I have been freaking out lately about our finances!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> If any of you have tried clomid, do you think it would be okay to take it at night or should I take it during the day?

i used clomid and i had side effects, so my advice would be to take it after dinner before bed, so you can sleep through the side effects. 

When I took it I got hot flashes and flu like symptoms, I also got really hungry on it as well. good luck, I hope you wont have many side effects. :thumbup: One good thing is that the more cycles you take it the less side effects you can feel.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wannabepreggo! I think I'll take it at night then =D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats Buckles :dance:

Wannabe that is completely awesome hun, keeping it all crossed!

I took my clomid in the morning as I wanted to avoid a sleepless night from night sweats but I ended up with them anyway :wacko: I am neurotic about weight gain and sadly this happened quite badly for me :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF, I loive in the South West, not as far down as Devon we are actually in the Cotswolds so it is lovely here, perfect for family life :) It is expensive but so worth it

Good Luck Wannabe I really hope it all works out for you x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We are in Poole, neighbouring sandbanks - voted one of the most expensive places to live in the world :( It's nice but I would prefer the more rural part of Dorset, it is actually my dream to have a small holding like in the good life :blush:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Ladies! Wondering if uve got space for one more? I've ben ttc since July 2010 and haven't really been on BnB or posted for some tine. Just felt I didn't fit into the ttc section and was afraid to cross over to lttc ... But here I am 17 cycles later. Kinda felt as if I was admitting defeat moving to lttc if that makes sense?? But I just can't relate to the majority of posts in the ttc section and all my orginal buddies have gotten a BFP or a baby in their arms You all look like a friendly bunch and I look forward to getting to know u, if ull have me? Sound like a desparado! Lol x


----------



## wannabeprego

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Ladies! Wondering if uve got space for one more? I've ben ttc since July 2010 and haven't really been on BnB or posted for some tine. Just felt I didn't fit into the ttc section and was afraid to cross over to lttc ... But here I am 17 cycles later. Kinda felt as if I was admitting defeat moving to lttc if that makes sense?? But I just can't relate to the majority of posts in the ttc section and all my orginal buddies have gotten a BFP or a baby in their arms You all look like a friendly bunch and I look forward to getting to know u, if ull have me? Sound like a desparado! Lol x

Of you can join us hun!!!!:flower: This is a lovely group of ladies that are very supportive!!! Welcome to the group and good luck to you!!!! :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/JR-APPLEBEARS-welcome.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome babycakes :wave: I am sure wannabe will be along shortly with an amazing welcome picture ;)

We are indeed a friendly bunch, welcome to the most exclusive club that none of us want to be in - LTTTC :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers that was good timing wannabe ;) x


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wowsers that was good timing wannabe ;) x

LOL....:haha: I was to fast for you!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome Babycakes, You will be well looked after here, but as Urchin will tell you we will never let you leave I say never, even when your 9 moths pregnant and ready to pop :)


----------



## lucylou7

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm afraid to say I'm back to join you, got my BFP Xmas day, I went for my 12 week scan and baby had died at 8 weeks, I had actually been for a scan that week as got some cramping and see baby's heart beat, It must have died literally days after that.
> I started getting spotting last week that got worse and redder so got a early u/s and showed no heartbeat.
> I've opted for a d&c going in on wed, but not actually got an appointment so the nurse said I might have a really long wait. I've started cramping today so maybe It'll happen before but hopefully not. I have passed big clots before (non pregnancy related)and found the cramping really unbarable
> 
> xx

So sorry for your loss hun big hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

Feisty Fidget said:


> I love the brummy accent, it always reminds me of the Grimleys :haha:

who are the Grimleys????? :shrug:

Buckles - that's brilliant news! :happydance: can we have a pic of your lines??? go on, perleeeeeeeeze!

Happy birthday Pink - hope you're having a real good one :D

Chels - I guess I'm just so glad that I have some indication that my hormone levels are increasing as they should be - although tbh, it isn't pleasant lol
How did your appointment go chikkie?

FF - me too! I'd love a smallholding - a few acres, some rare breeds and a couple of kids running round
Ahhhh - a girl can dream!

Babycakes - of course there's room, pull up a chair and make yourself comfy!

AFM I've been on a training day down south, which was actually very useful and quite a lot of fun
Came home and made pancakes - hurrah!


----------



## lucylou7

Buckles said:


> Morning girls
> I just wanted to let you know that this has been my very lucky thread as I got my bfp today! I've been testing the last few days with cheapy Internet ones and I could see a really faint line, then tested with a frer and the second line is super clear!
> Yippee x

Buckles This is great news yey!!! xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all

Happy Pancake day! hope every one has been enjoying lots ! yum yum

Pink - Happy Birthday for tomorrow hope you have a good day hun!

Chels - Hope you get your BFP rather than the witch showing up!

Ash - I took mine at night, as i seem to suffer with headaches (one of the side effects) so taking at nights helped me ou - Good Luck!

Wannabe - Sorry silly mare showed up for you :-( Good Luck for your interview though hun

Babycakes - Welcome this is the best group ever you will feel very welcome hun

Urchin - Happy blueberry day! he he 

AFM - CD 22 had to phone up for IVF clinic today just to confirm all details, so roll on CD1 so we can get the ball rolling... or AF does not show up at all and we join Buckles and Urchins group!! 

Might go for round two of pancakes! ha 

Xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey LucyLou are you starting IVF next cycle then!? It is moving quick isn't it!! Hope mine does once we get the 1st appointment over with, I feel reassured that there are quite a few of us LTTCers that seem to be moving onto IVF :) Good Luck xx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey LucyLou are you starting IVF next cycle then!? It is moving quick isn't it!! Hope mine does once we get the 1st appointment over with, I feel reassured that there are quite a few of us LTTCers that seem to be moving onto IVF :) Good Luck xx

Hey Mrs H... No we have all the tests before app, so i have to call on CD and they will book for myself and OH to come in and have tests re done first, is that how it worked with you? found out today that OH has to do his dead at the clinic! thought we could possibly take it in as we did at the hospital he is worried that he may not be able to do it there (under pressure and all that)... men hey such hard work ive told him to put up and shut up :rofl:! ha ha 

Not long till your app hun! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Mine were slightly different, but basically the same....when we received our referral letter we were just told to do them at the Dr's Surgery and Hubby had to go to the Sperm Clinic in a little cupboard to do his Lol :) Hubby said it is best to take your own material as they only have rubbish mags like nuts :) Looks like we will be doing this together for sure you don't seem to be far behind me at all :)


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Mine were slightly different, but basically the same....when we received our referral letter we were just told to do them at the Dr's Surgery and Hubby had to go to the Sperm Clinic in a little cupboard to do his Lol :) Hubby said it is best to take your own material as they only have rubbish mags like nuts :) Looks like we will be doing this together for sure you don't seem to be far behind me at all :)

Fun and games hey!! ha ha Will let the OH know hun, yeah not far behind at all we can be IVF buddies :happydance: and share stories and get advise from Mrs Urch too!  x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch, I can't believe you don't remember the Grimleys? It was one of my favourite programmes when I was a nipper and had huuuuuuuge names in it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g6PJYVf6Uw&noredirect=1


----------



## wannabeprego

I haven't ever heard of the Grimleys either... but that is probably because I am a Yankee.... :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

But I have to agree the accents are nice... LOL... :winkwink:


----------



## Chels710

Babycakes- WELCOME!! I'm still pretty new too, but these ladies are awesome and will be here to support you through LTTTC journey. :flower:

Wannabe- I'm so glad that old hag at the staffing agency had to eat her words! I'm very excited about your interview. I will be sending you some awesome positive vibes tomorrow. Good luck! :thumbup:

Ash- I also took my clomid at night. It did seem to help with the side effects. 

Urch- The appt. went well. When I get out to California I need to find an OBGYN that can offer more fertility assistance. He said try 4 more months of clomid +IUI or injectibles before moving on to IVF. I'm happy to have a time limit. I was getting a bit stressed out about how long I should keep going with this before moving on. I'm still holding on to a tiny bit of hope that none of this will be necessary and I will get my bfp this month!

Lucylou and Ms.H- I will be keeping a close eye on your IVF cycles since it seems that's where I'm headed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending baby dust your way! Good luck!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Look what I baked you girls!!! Okay who wants one!!!! :haha:


Spoiler
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/peanuscakes.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the kind words and the good luck with my job interview tomorrow!! I will be sure to update you lovely ladies and let you girls know how it all went!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/rosety1.gif

Sorry about my silly cupcake post... :blush: i hope that I didnt offend anyone.. I just saw it posted on my Face book wall and it cracked me up... and with all of our TTC talk I figured it was fitting... LOL.....


----------



## vjpfeif

Buckles congrats! 
:thumbup:
Babycakes welcome.

Urch conrats on the bluberries. Lol.:happydance:

Chels any news yet?

Wannabe congrats on the job.:happydance:

Afm: waiting to do hsg thursday, then ultrasound friday (dr changed it from tomorrow to frida) to see how many eggs i have. Fx for plenty. Meanwhile dh has been sick and now has gotten me sick with a cold, so im fighting off cold now. Hoping to be over being sick before iui so i can get that :bfp:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So my first clomid pill was a success! No side effects yet and I took it at 7:30 and I didnt go to sleep.


----------



## urchin

FF - nope, the Grimleys is something that either completely passed me by, or I have scrubbed from my memory! Did the series actually get made, or was it just a pilot???

Chels - that all sounds very good - I think you're wise to have a cut off point but yes, let's hope you don't need it at all xxx

wannabe - of course not - who could be offended by cupcakes? ... and willies on cakes is fairly mild compared with the things we talk about in here!

thanks vjp - I'm liking being a blueberry - think I might be an olive next but I'm not sure!

Ash - glad your first chlomid went well - fx for you flower xx

AFM - sick as a dog this morning and wondering how I'm going to drive to work ... but honestly, this MS is what's keeping me going at the minute, while I wait for scan day to come round! Although I shall probably join the rest of the preggos and hate it once I have some reassurance :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe :rofl: I see that all preferences are catered for in those cupcakes!

Urchin I am so glad you are spending your head down the toilet, it means they are burrowing in deep :haha:

AFM nothing to report, officially in my fertile period and just hoping to catch that egg! I have decided not to go vegan, instead I am cutting down on the sugar, caffeine and gluten and only eating organic dairy and meat, no idea if it will work but planning to give it a go!


----------



## fisher640

I'm right with you FF! I just had my first sign of CM for the month. Here we go again...

I had another nice dinner with my friends and we actually had a somewhat long chat about infertility. It's kind of nice having people in real life finally know. I told them about the failed IUI in December me and my other friend who has had all the miscarriages had to explain all the stuff to our frien who is 30ish weeks from her first month of tying :haha: but it's kind of nice to have someone who knows we're "trying" but also understand that that doesn't mean I'll be pregnant the next time they see me. 

DH seems to have finally come around to clomid so I think our next IUI we will do clomid too. Also the timeline has changed somewhat due to my job offer. So I'm thinking well try for an IUI in April and May and hopefully June depending on when DH leaves in June to see his god-daughter in Europe. Once my new job starts im not sure what well do because my hours will change and my days will be rotating and then all my fertility hopes go out the window :sad1:


----------



## babycakes1982

Thank you for the very warm welcome ladies. :thumbup: So much chat has happened since my 1st post! Lol Trying to keep up but I'm on my wee phone so it's hard to keep track. :wacko: 
Bit busy with writing reports for work, fertile period (think nt allowed to do OPK's this cycle. OH trying to get me to chill bout ttc! Lol) and dealing with paper work for car insurance claim for an accident! But I will try to read up om who is who and where u r on ur ttc journey. That will be my homework this weekend:haha:

Btw I don't know who the Grimleys are either? X


----------



## urchin

Cheers FF - I think!
Hope the new diet works wonders for you - it won't do you any harm at any rate!

Fisher - it really does make a difference when some people in real life know what you're going through ... well, it did to me anyways :D


----------



## MrsHowley81

Fisher Get to it, and lets all hope and keep our fingers crossed you get up the duff in time for your change of hours :)

FF- I remember The Grimley's vaguely but I am sure it was on around the time I was at college so I was out pretty much out every night back then, wasn't Amanda Holden in it?

Urchin I am loving your morning sickness is still ongoing...... but I am sure you are not too impressed, but you don't seem to be minding, I am sure both Eenie and Meenie will surprise you and both still be in there this week, Just out of interest did you test with a digi, my friend who had twins did but she tested early and it said she was 3+ weeks, and she was only like 10 days pregnant so she said she knew it was twins due to this!!

Chels Lets hope you won't need IVF, but if you do looks like there are plenty of us here who can hold your hand :)

Wannabe Nice cakes enough for a little one :D

VJ Good Luck with your Ultrasound Friday. Hope you feel better soon xx

Ash Long reign the no side effect from the Clomid and fingers crossed it's what you need fro you much awaited BFP :)

AFM Obviously it won't be TTC related until I start IVF, but we have had a provisional date for exchnge of contract on our new house, which is March 16th, I really thought it would of been middle of April, so things are looking up :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for early house move MrsHowley :dance: I am glad you remember the Grimleys and yes Amanda Holden was in it along with Noddy Holder, Nigel Planer, Brian Conley, Jack Dee - very big names for the mid 90s.

Urch I am hoping the diet works but am finding it so difficult to kick the treats, I would usually glady skip dinner for a double helping of pudding so my sweet tooth is not helping matters :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi my lovely ladies!!! Well I just got home from my interview at the staffing agency and it went really great!!! I mostly had to fill out paperwork for direct deposit and taxes and an application for employment. And long story short... WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! I got the job and I will start tomorrow with a 9 to5 shift.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am just so excited and happy right now, I have been doing a little happy dance all afternoon!!! :cloud9:

I am going to try to focus on saving up as much $$ as I can right now to pay for future fertility treatments, (IUI). It will be so nice having a little extra $$ again to be able to do stuff with DH again. it has been tuff just living off of DH's income alone. I also wont be stressed about paying for the surgery I need either when I was just having to rely on the tax return alone to pay for it before. I am going to see how things go with the new job tomorrow to decide on whether or not i will need to post pone the surgery for sure or not. I want to see how their training program is and how they feel about anyone taking anytime off in the first 90 days of employment, because in the first 90 days you are working as a temp for the staffing agency and than after that if you do a good job you can get hired on as a permanent employee. So i also have to keep that factor in mind if i like the job i will need to make sure i am working hard and that i have good attendance so I get hired on permanently with the company. I reallly hope that it will be a nice place to work and that I am going to like the job!! Wish me luck for my first day of work tomorrow girls!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF I can sympathise with the sweet tooth there..... I too love sweet things, But I have 6 pound to lose in 3 weeks, To get my BMI to 22/23, I want to be that due to the IVF making you a bit weighty, so I can at least afford to put on half a stone then. I did well to avoid the pancakes yesterday, and I have been eating melon and blueberries and lots of veg, and I have been cutting out my granary roll I would usually have with my soup at lunch too, All I need to do is start up my swimming again and I might just crack it, but I cannot seem to find the motiviation for this right now :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wannabe that is just great news, here is to good news week, lets hope it keeps going (Urchin your next) xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe congrats on the job!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe that is fantastic :dance: just a thought but if you really like the job do you think it is wise to tell them about the surgery and ttc? The only reason I am mentioning it is because I had a boss that turned into a complete monster when I fell pregnant and even when I lost the baby he wanted me out as he knew I would start trying again. Not sure what the rules in the US are but I know that if you are on a trial they can pretty much get rid of you over anything (they may worry about time off for surgery, appointments, pregnancy related absences and then maternity) whereas once you are accepted as employed you have more rights. Just a thought hun :flower:

MrsHowley I too am planning to get back into exercising but I can't afford to pay for the gym until we pay off the car and DH has just dumped an extra £80 bill a month on me so looks like it may be a while before I can afford it :wacko:


----------



## Chels710

Wannabe- Congrats on the job!! I'm so happy that you will be able to save a little money for the fertility treatments and stop stressing about money so much. I'm sure this is a huge weight off your shoulders. Again, congratulations, I'm very happy for you! :happydance::happydance:

FF- I'm the same with the sweets! I told DH we were going to go low carb and cut out the sweets. So far- no dice. We had tortilini for dinner last night and I just finished off a snickers bar. Oh well, maybe we'll start next week. :blush:

AFM- Waiting for AF, she should be here tomorrow. Still keeping up hope that maybe she will be delayed for, oh... I don't know...9 months. But, I won't be at all surprised if she shows up right on time. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed and sending out some baby dust to all!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you ladies for all of the congrats!!! You girls are all so sweet!!
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/file000.gif

@Fiesty, that is a good point about being cautious well I am still a temp and in the 90 day trial window, about not letting anyone know that I am TTC, I dont want to give them an excuse to not hire me on as permanent if I like the job. :thumbup:

@Chels, Good luck!! I hope that the :witch: stays away!!! :dust: :dust: :af::af:


----------



## purple_hope

Hi ladies, so much going on with everyone this week! We've become a reeeal chatty bunch LOL! =)

AFM, it's CD22 today. I finally got a +ve OPK on CD18 after 6 -ve OPKs! :shrug: Then finally BBT rise confirming O on CD20. At least I am still Oing, although much later than normal. Unfortunately, CD20 was when I was really feeling defeated by the whole infertility thing and decided to talk to DH about our feelings regarding it. He told me how difficult it has been living with me for the past 1.5yrs because I have been such a downer. Needless to say, we didn't BD that night which is when we should have. Oh well, I'm so over all of this. Now my focus is no longer on TTC, but trying not to be such a bummer to live with! I'm trying to be super positive! I have to say it is kinda working. And NOW it looks like DH is focused on TTC! It's funny how things turn. As for IUI next month ... we'll see how DH and I feel about it when AF comes.


----------



## urchin

wannabe - ff is right ... while you are still a temp they can discriminate against you all they like. All they need to say is that you didn't quite shape up and you'll be out. But if you wait til you are through your trial period you will have some employment rights :thumbup:

chels - yes, a period 9 months late would be fantastic - though you might have to invest in some super extra heavy duty sanpro if you want to go rollerblading in white shorts! (really hope they have that advert over the pond, else that last bit will make no sense whatsoever!)

Purple - I think we can underestimate sometimes just how tough this can be on our partners ... as it's our bodies, we feel more closely linked to the rollercoaster - and our emotions run the full course ... but we take them along for the ride with us and I'm sure it can be really hard for them to be alongside us at times

I had a chat with Mr Urch last night, to say that I know I'm leaning on him a lot just now, and how much I appreciate being able to.

I think the trick is to keep talking about it - if we shut them out, but then expect them to support us, the poor things haven't a clue when and how we need that support.


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe thats fantastic news whoop whoop :happydance::happydance::happydance: but like the other girls said i'd keep it schtum about the whole ttc, even though i'm a permanent member of staff where I work, i'm on a temp contract for a better position so my manager knows nothing about the ttc, ivf or MC.... all i want her to know is that i'm dedicated member of staff and not secretly dreaming of maternity leave! 

Chels - i'll keep my fx that your late AF is 9 mths late aswell! 

Mrs Howley - Good luck on the weight loss have you tried the Dukan diet? my friend has lost loads on it but I do think it is cutting out whole food groups which might not appeal?

Hey to everyone else hope your having a happy thursday :hi:

AFM - we're not really trying at the moment either, even though I can already feel the urge to want to again, which i suppose is a good sign. But i'm quite looking forward to having nonbabymaking sex :blush:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks for the suggestion Pink, my friend also did the Dukan she lost like 2 stone in 2 month, but I really think it is far to drastic for what I will need, plus I don't really want to compromise my fertility any further. I literally only want to lose a few pounds and that is just to compensate for the extra protein and milk intake during IVF oh and the hormones that make you fat, and I am actually looking forward to all of it xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink you are a very strong woman :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pink you are a very strong woman :hugs:

Thanks FF, either that or crazy stupid... i think because i've was told from 6 weeks onwards that things weren't looking good and also as I didn't have any MS or awful symptoms a lot of the time I just didn't feel pregnant or was subconsciously preparing myself for the inevitable.... 

I know I was in denial for a while or just wishful thinking I suppose... but i feel like i've already been managing my grief for longer than the 2weeks since the actual MC. 

And actually if i'm truly being honest with myself and you girls in the process I just want to be pregnant again asap :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Don't beat yourself up for feeling that way, it is normal :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

:hugs: Ahhh, Pink YOU are doing so amazingly, Fingers crossed you get round 2 asap and you will be pregnant again 
Anyway if you don't mind me asking you and Urchin, I have already written down some of the questions I want to ask my consultant Lady for my appointment, but I was just wandering if there was anything you wished you had asked but not??


----------



## urchin

Hmmmm I can't think of anything offhand - but if anything comes to me I'll let you know :)


----------



## lucylou7

pinkfee said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Pink you are a very strong woman :hugs:
> 
> Thanks FF, either that or crazy stupid... i think because i've was told from 6 weeks onwards that things weren't looking good and also as I didn't have any MS or awful symptoms a lot of the time I just didn't feel pregnant or was subconsciously preparing myself for the inevitable....
> 
> I know I was in denial for a while or just wishful thinking I suppose... but i feel like i've already been managing my grief for longer than the 2weeks since the actual MC.
> 
> And actually if i'm truly being honest with myself and you girls in the process I just want to be pregnant again asap :(Click to expand...

Big hugs Pink... we will all get there i just know it! xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Well had my D&C yest, all went ok, feel a bit battered today but it's really helped knowing everything is out and all is clean in there, it's strange (don't know if this is just me?) even though I had the u/s that confirmed no h/b whilst the baby (we called it egg-bert) was in me I still felt pregnant and the news couldn't quite sink in, now it all feels a bit more real.
DH wants to start trying as soon as I'm healed in there but not sure I'm there yet, I feel emotionally drained, we've spent the last 3 months trying not to get too excited but of course secretly we was planning the nursery, talking names, arguing about parenting techniques etc so heartbreaking..... And the fact it took us 3 years to get this pregnancy is just b*llocks!! 
I'm so scared of going through ttc again only for the same thing to happen

Sorry for rant but my heads a bit all over the place at the moment!

Also anyone else whos had a d&c - how soon after did you start exercising again?

xx


----------



## vjpfeif

Wannabe congrats on the job. :happydance:

MrsH congrats on your house.:thumbup:

Afm we had hsg today and everything is great. My tubes are all open. Yipee. Also we went in thinking that insurance wasnt covering the test and we had the money to pay for it. To my suprise the lady at the desk informed me all i had to pay was ourcopay. Not the 2000 dollars i was expecting to pay. I asked why and she informed me that my insurance covered it. I was shocked as they had told me two weeks ago that it wasnt covered and then bam today insurance covered it. Everything seems to be working out nicely and im thinking this will be it. We are going to have iui sometime next week. I will know more after ultrasound tomorrow. Fingers crossed that we get bfp this time.
:dust:


----------



## urchin

vjp - that's good news, it's always sweeter when it comes on unexpectedly!

StickyB - I'm afraid I have no experience of D&C (and precious little of exercise :rofl: )
but I'm sure someone will be along who does.
I opted to try to MC naturally (with the option of going back if it didn't start within a week - and luckily it did) Although I went for a scan afterwards to check that everything had passed, when I had my next period I actually passed the tiny baby.
The only reason I know this is because it got caught on my pad - but there is was, the size of a rice crispy. I was working away at the time, in some strange hotel, crying my eyes out and putting a brave face on it the next day.

I think from the body's point of view, if it will happen quickly, a natural MC is probably kindest - but emotionally, I think I would opt for a D&C, so that I was absolutely sure I wasn't going to be faced with that again


----------



## MrsHowley81

Happy Friday everyone!!

Sticky I am sorry you are having such an utter s**t time, I do hope that in time you feel better

Vj Great news on the tubes and the Insurance, I love it when you get a nice surprise like that.

We found out hubby is getting a payout this month from the Fire station which was an unexpected nice surprise :D

Well 14 days to go and still counting, you lot are really going to get annoyed with my count down now :)


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhhh Mrs. H I am so excited for you. Two weeks is coming up so soon! That is great news about the payout as well, I love getting surprise money. 

@ash- I think a while ago you asked me what maca is and I rudely have not responded yet. I am sorry! Maca is a supplement that is supposed to help support your endocrine system. Here is a link about it: https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca. Just another fertility "potion" I am trying  

@urchin How many more sleeps until your scan now? Is it just 3? I hope you are still feeling delightfully naseaous! 

@Sticky - I am so sorry you are going through this. I didn't have a d&c with my miscarriage and it did kind of drag out the emotional healing process I think. Take all the time you need to feel ready again, because one thing you can be sure about is that eventually: you will be ready. So, just wait for that time and give yourself a well deserved break. :hugs:

@vjp - I just love it when things fall into place, your story sounds like serendipity to me! FX it continues on this way and leads you to a beautiful bfp and baby 

afm - My cycle is not being really normal this month. I am not sure why. I had a good amount of spotting on CD 9/10, which is odd for me. I am still having light traces of spotting but no EWCM, and normally by now my cm is at least starting to change, but nothing really so far. I don't know what to think! I am taking maca and wondering if it is to blame? Although that seems unlikely. 

About twice a year I ovulate a week late, so perhaps that is what is going on too. I am glad I sprung for a packet of opks, because I might need them to stay sane over the next week! The maybebaby microscope shows ferning for me already (I tend to have a lot of ferning though), and the opk has a faint but certainly negative line. I think O is either coming or going... I just wish I knew which. DH is going to be getting a lot of :sex: this month as a result of all this uncertainty


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies.

Wanted to drop in and say hello! 
We had a BFP and then another miscarriage earlier this month. My doctor wants me to start taking 200mg clomid next couple cycles to see if it gives me some more healthy eggs!

DH has agreed to IUI when we get back to the states~! Hooray! We got orders to NC for next month! I am so excited to be leaving Japan...it couldn't happen soon enough.

I'm looking forward to being able to see a real specialist out in town when we get back, rather than the military docs I've been dealing with and I'm thrilled that DH agreed to the IUI!

Hopefully I get a run of good luck!


----------



## Chels710

Hi ladies, just wanted to quickly check in. Still no AF! She's usually right on time, but it's not completely unheard of for me to be late. I'm not getting excited becuse I feel like she will be here any minute.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Terrible night because of clomid. Last night was my third pill and it was not good. I had hot flashes that woke me up every hour and I found myself waking up crying about ... nothing! Terrible! They're not as bad as I thought they were going to be but I had no side effects with the first 2 pills so it just really threw me off. Only 2 more to go, thank god. Do you ladies think I could be experiencing side effects because it's building up in my system?


----------



## PocoHR

@stuckinoki - That is so amazing that you get to go back to the US, and that your DH has agreed to IUI! It looks like things are really falling into place for you. I am really sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope your next bean comes with extra sticky juice. 

@Chels - I hate having to wait for AF when I am sure she is coming, such a pain. Did you test anyway, or are you completley convinced this isn't the month? I am a big fan of always checking with a little test....  

@Ash - Yikes, that does NOT sound fun. I imagine that it could be building up in your system. Or, maybe its not the clomid exactly but the hormones it affects. Sorry you had a crap night, I hope you get some decent sleep soon! Only two more... you can do it


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks poco! I'm sure I will be fine I just have to get through two more nights. OH wants to go to Atlantic city tonight and I think I'm going to go ... I take my pills at 7:30PM so if I go down to atlantic city I think it will take my mind off of stuff and I'll be fine. I was emotional because I was soooo hot and couldn't sleep .... stupid reason to cry but it was really frustrating! So I think going out is going to trump laying in bed ... since that wasn't really effective last night!


----------



## PocoHR

Definitely, I would go out too, its a great idea! You'll be so tired when you get home your body will have no choice but to sleep. I've always wanted to go to Atlantic City, it sounds like a fun place. Hope you have a blast!! Oh and you should keep a big thing of ice water next to your bed, maybe it will at least make you think your cooling down :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I was apprehensive to tell OH yes we could go but I really think it's going to be a good idea! And yes, I will be so tired it will be nice =D AC is fun! If you ever get a chance to go you should definitely try to make it there! Go to the borgata, best place there! I always sleep with the window open and last night it was in the 30's and I was still hot ... so weird! I guess now I know what I have to look forward to with menopause!


----------



## PocoHR

Wow, those are some hot flashes, 30 degrees is cold! I guess its something for me to maybe look forward to as well. I kind of suspect I'll be getting some clomid in the future. If you find anything to cure them, you'll have to let us know!


----------



## vjpfeif

@ash: I know exactly how you feel. This was my sixth round of clomid, but it has been awhile since i had it last. I had no side effects until 2 days ago and i took my last pill tuesday night. For the past 2 nights i have had the night sweats, its been horrible. I turned the air down to 65in the house to try to cool off. I understand completely. I hope yours get better soon.

On a side note i had ultrasound today and they saw lots of follies. Biggest one right now measured at 11. Sounds like another scan on tuesday, trigger tuesday night and iui next thursday if all continues well. Fx.


----------



## urchin

Nahhh - count down in half days if you like MrsH - we're all right behind you xxx



PocoHR said:


> @urchin How many more sleeps until your scan now? Is it just 3? I hope you are still feeling delightfully naseaous!

Just 3 more sleeps now - and the scan has been brought forward to 2.30 now, which is much better than half four!
Enjoy all the extra strumpage chikkie :thumbup:

stuckinoki - Am so sorry to hear of your loss - this really is the most heartbreaking occupation ... I wouldn't wish ttc on anyone :hugs:
I didn't know chlomid has any effect on egg quality - but I hope it works for you chikkie xx




Chels710 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to quickly check in. Still no AF! She's usually right on time, but it's not completely unheard of for me to be late. I'm not getting excited becuse I feel like she will be here any minute.

Hey Chels - well if she's coming I hope she manages not to spoil your weekend for you xxx

Sorry to hear you're having such a crap time of it Ash - I've never had chlomid, but I did have some really horrid injections in the run up to my fibroid op ... these turned my cycle off and gave me a false menopause - cue nasty hot flushes :(

AFM I've finished work for a week now and am just counting down the sleeps til monday
still very nauseous - drove all the way home scanning the roadside for places to be sick, but luckily made it home to the welcoming embrace of my own bog :thumbup:
Then had a real yearning for chip butties - which Mr Urch hunted and gathered and brought back to the cave :D


----------



## lucylou7

Sticky Beans said:


> Well had my D&C yest, all went ok, feel a bit battered today but it's really helped knowing everything is out and all is clean in there, it's strange (don't know if this is just me?) even though I had the u/s that confirmed no h/b whilst the baby (we called it egg-bert) was in me I still felt pregnant and the news couldn't quite sink in, now it all feels a bit more real.
> DH wants to start trying as soon as I'm healed in there but not sure I'm there yet, I feel emotionally drained, we've spent the last 3 months trying not to get too excited but of course secretly we was planning the nursery, talking names, arguing about parenting techniques etc so heartbreaking..... And the fact it took us 3 years to get this pregnancy is just b*llocks!!
> I'm so scared of going through ttc again only for the same thing to happen
> 
> Sorry for rant but my heads a bit all over the place at the moment!
> 
> Also anyone else whos had a d&c - how soon after did you start exercising again?
> 
> xx

Hugs hun, you will know when you are ready to try again hun, your right though it all does seem B*llocks at times all this TTC xx


----------



## lucylou7

ashknowsbest said:


> Terrible night because of clomid. Last night was my third pill and it was not good. I had hot flashes that woke me up every hour and I found myself waking up crying about ... nothing! Terrible! They're not as bad as I thought they were going to be but I had no side effects with the first 2 pills so it just really threw me off. Only 2 more to go, thank god. Do you ladies think I could be experiencing side effects because it's building up in my system?

Hey Ash... The crying whilst i was on clomid was a killer for me too hun, i do think that its because its building up in your system hun... the things we have to go through hey hun?! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah but when I hold my baby in my arms I know it will all be worth it. And it's really not that bad. I mean it does suck don't get me wrong but I did expect it to get worse! It probably will get worse actually .... I'll just have to wait and see. I feel fine today but I haven't taken it yet!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my body is literally screaming at me that I am ovulating. Hand on heart I think this is the worst ovulation pains ever! DH enquired if I was 'up for it' after dinner and despite my body telling me to go for it my head is saying to wait because of DH needs to build up his reserves from last night. If his results weren't so bad then I would have been inclined to go for it and taking it as a sign from my body that it is ready to be impregnated but I am too worried that it would be more beneficial to wait until tomorrow morning for DH :spermy: quality. Of course I am now driving myself :wacko: wondering if I am making the wrong decision, flipping heck this is hard!


----------



## vjpfeif

@feisty: I dont know what to say i would probably be on the fence too. At least if you wait until tomorrow you should still have an excellent chance and probably more :spermy:. Hopefully the :spermy: will catch that egg and you will get your :bfp:. Fx for you.


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh FF - I really don't know! Maybe an early morning strump, then if you did O last night you'll stand a good chance of catching it xxx

AFM I've been stressing myself out about hot baths - (I've also put this in my journal, so apologies if you're getting deja vu!)

I usually have my baths steaming hot. So hot that my bum goes pink. So hot that when I went for a blood test half an hour after having one, the nurse thought I was seriously ill!
Now of course I know not to have hot baths during pregnancy, so I have been having warm ones.
But this morning I had the following thought: 
Most people don't have their baths anywhere near as hot as I do, so their hot baths are probably the same temperature as my warm ones. Which means that I may have inadvertently been having hot baths for the past 3 weeks (if measured against the SBTMS - the Standard Bath Temperature Measuring Scale)
So I need to know - how hot is too hot? how warm is warm?
Does it make any difference that I only stay in 5-10 minutes?
and who might know official answers to these questions?

aaaaaaarrrgh!


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> :hugs: Ahhh, Pink YOU are doing so amazingly, Fingers crossed you get round 2 asap and you will be pregnant again
> Anyway if you don't mind me asking you and Urchin, I have already written down some of the questions I want to ask my consultant Lady for my appointment, but I was just wandering if there was anything you wished you had asked but not??

i had real problems trying to get onto BnB yesterday just went really slow so sorry for the delayed response..... I can't think of anything off hand, but in my clinic they gave me a named nurse that I could email if I had any questions during the process. But i'm always here if you want to ask anything and i'll try and answer it! 

Sticky - i'm so glad everything went okay with the d&c :hugs:its only just happened so give yourself time. 

vjp - great news on the clear tubes and insurance and even better news on the follicles, lots of :dust:

stuckinoki welcome :flower:

chels - keeping everything crossed! 

Urch - don't beat yourself up everything will be fine, a lot of women don't even know they are pregnant until 12weeks and go about their ordinary lives and do all things that pregnant women shouldn't be doing... on this crazy IVF system we know too much too soon and its gives us far too much time to dwell on every little thing. 
And i think it would make a difference only spending a short time in the bath, because isn't having hot baths a no no as it can raise your temperature too much which is bad for baby so therefore if your not in very long, your temperature won't be raised for too long as the minute you get out your body begins to cool and regulate again.


----------



## urchin

well, i've just ordered myself a bath thermometer just in case!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch good thinking on the thermometer, I had hotish baths with Sprout so of course beat myself up over it after the loss so can completely understand why your having a dilemma :hugs: When I was pregnant I read some articles on sauna's and hot tubs during pregnancy, lots of Scandinavian women continue to have them through pregnancy and have perfectly healthy babies BUT they are used to using them regularly (just like you are with your baths) Plus having a hot bath is actually a lot safer then hot tub/sauna because the water cools quite quickly.

I will probably abstain from baths when and if we ever get lucky again as the paranoia for me will be over-whelming but I just wanted to add the above to make you stop stressing until your thermometer arrives :flower:

Had a strump this morning ;) Of course now worried that we are losing chaps at an alarming rate as up and moving about but I figured that we ALWAYS dtd at night and despite having 8 hours for the chaps to find their way undisturbed they never do, so trying not to beat myself up too much.

Well have the girlies around tonight for cakes, booze and DVDs :haha: Spent yesterday baking up some gorgeous treats and was supposed to be making bannoffee pie cupcakes (one lot gluten free and one lot regular) but am really behind schedule and just want to continue lounging in bed with DH ;)

Had a glorious breakfast of Gluten free bakewell slice and home made GF millionaire shortbread (just to check for taste of course ;)) and it was epic! Burnt my tongue yesterday on home made caramel straight from the pan :dohh:

What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## urchin

So far I have wrestled with the insurance people, half cleaned the kitchen, and half the bathroom too (not sure why I'm cleaning in halves today :rofl: ) had a haircut and just eated pasta and pesto for lunch ... need to let that go down before I clean the other halves


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I went to AC last night won $400 dollars and totally dodged any side effects from clomid so I'm extremely happy! And I only have 1 more night left and then I'm done! WooHoo! And then hopefully I'll get my bfp with IUI and won't have to take it again! or maybe I'll just do injectables next time.


----------



## sunnysun

Hope you caught that eggy FF! I think I have Od yesterday...but I normally wait for FF to confirm it.

Urch- you're already 7 weeks! WOW- did you have a scan?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all! Hope every one is well and having a lovely weekend! We're just chilling this weekend, after a few hectic weekends its nice to chill! 

AFM - AF is due next tuesday :-( hoping the witch stays away im getting soooo broody my friend has just gone for her first scan and seen her pici's today just makes me want one more and more :-( 

Can i ask has any one heard of L-arginine? ive ordered some for OH but was reading that they can help woman too when TTC? 

Lucy xx


----------



## urchin

Hi Sunny - scan's on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

Urch my best answer for u is to keep it at or under 104degrees F cause they don't like to let pregnant ladies fevers get that high. That's all I've go tho.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

New to posting in this thread but thought I would come say hi :wave:

We are both 28 and have been TTC for just over a year and 2 months now (currently on cycle 16) and have recently found out we will need ICSI due to OH's low sperm count. At the moment we are just waiting for all the formal bits (paperwork) to be sorted, funding approved and most importantly a letter with our first appointment to start.


----------



## urchin

Welcome Tinkerbell! I'm sure you'll like it here - we are extremely friendly (though often silly) :D

Cheers fisher - I ordered my thermometer yesterday, so hopefully it will be here soon. I will then run myself a bath that's roughly at the temperature I have been having them and report back (and probably scare the bejeezuz out of myself while I'm at it)

I'm up at stupid o'clock again - my aunty says it's good practise! I prefer the idea of saturating my sleep cells while I can - but don't seem to have much control over it.
Still, 1 more sleep now til Scan day ... I have a feeling that today is going to be a very very long day


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Can i ask has any one heard of L-arginine? ive ordered some for OH but was reading that they can help woman too when TTC?

Yes i had OH on L-Arginine and L-Carnitine most of last year, they are amino acids that are supposed to help with creating healthy sperm but i've never heard of it helping women? 

I had a lovely pampering day yesterday had a much overdue leg wax (sorry if tmi!!! ) and had my hair highlighted which i've very pleased with the results, and then went out for dinner with a few close friends and drank and ate that bit too much... honeycombe cheesecake nom nom... 

Tinkerbell welcome :flower:

Urch - 1 more sleep :happydance: keeping everything crossed for E&M


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The sun is shining and I can't summon the energy to even get ready :(


----------



## urchin

We have sun here FF - but I just can't get going :(
I've been up since 2:30 but feel very ropey, so am not accomplishing anything.

Mr Urch has taken the cabin bed to pieces (it goes on ebay today) and brought a big pile of stuff down that I need to sort through ... but every time I stand up, I feel very sick indeed - so I'm not really getting anything done

Maybe I should stop telling myself that I should be doing something and just enjoy the sunshine?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Enjoy the sunshine Urch! You have an excuse, your pregnant ;)

I'm supposed to be making a carrot cake for work tomorrow but I don't know if I can even summon the energy to go buy eggs!


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> Welcome Tinkerbell! I'm sure you'll like it here - we are extremely friendly (though often silly) :D
> 
> Cheers fisher - I ordered my thermometer yesterday, so hopefully it will be here soon. I will then run myself a bath that's roughly at the temperature I have been having them and report back (and probably scare the bejeezuz out of myself while I'm at it)
> 
> I'm up at stupid o'clock again - my aunty says it's good practise! I prefer the idea of saturating my sleep cells while I can - but don't seem to have much control over it.
> Still, 1 more sleep now til Scan day ... I have a feeling that today is going to be a very very long day

Another idea perhaps more important than the water temp is to take ur temp after you get out of the shower since that's what's really effects the baby not the actual water temp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I finished my clomid last night and had no side effects. I only had side effects on the 3rd day, I wonder why .... ? Oh well! I'm just happy that was the only day I had them! Thanks for all of the support girls! 

Urchin - I can't wait until tomorrow! I think you may have twins in there!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Sorry I havent been on in a while, I have been busy with work and trying to adjust to working a full time job again, I got spoiled since I haven't worked in so long, so I think it will take me a minute to adjust. 

So the job is going good so far for the most part, my first day was thursday of last week and I was surprised at first because i thought they hired me to do an administrative job dealing with closings on mortgages. But when I got there that wasnt the job that they had me doing. So i was really confused for the first part of the day:wacko:... So what i will be doing is recruiting appraisers for the company as my primary function. They wanted someone with an HR background and that was why they selected my resume as their number 1 choice out of the 7 resumes they got from the staffing agency. I eventually will be learning other HR type related duties because the girl I am training with is pregnant and will need me to cover for her when she goes out on maternity leave. She is the supervisor for the appraisers and handles their onboarding process, gets them set up in the system, and helps them with any issues that they might be having, she also does payroll, and runs reports, so eventually I am going to be doing recruiting and all of the other things she does as well. One good thing is that I am getting recruiting experience and I dont currently have that work experience so that will help me in the future. :thumbup:

The people i work for are both very nice. I really like girl that is training me and we get along really well, i feel like we are old friends and that we have known eachother for years!!! The company is a very laid back place to work, I can go to lunch and break when I want, and I have a choice of either a hour or half an hour lunch. I also can choose my shift that I work. The majority of the time once I am fully trained I will be working independently which is nice, I dont like being micro managed, so that is a plus for me that I wont be at this job. I also can work an earlier shift if i want to, so overall I like the job, i do think it could be boring at times but that is always the case with most jobs eventually... 

Yesterday DH and me went shopping at these outlet malls and for the most part we had a good day, Until the car ride home and I started feeling really sick. I threw up in a shopping bag on the drive home, and than spent the first half of the night sitting on the bathroom floor throwing up in the toilet, at one point it got so bad i was sitting on the toilet with diareah and throwing up in shopping bags at the same time... At one point i didnt think i was ever going to be able to stop throwing up, I felt like I was going to pass out a few times because i was so weak... i was so tired but I couldnt fall asleep because I kept getting sick...I think i had a fever too, because I was shivering and so cold, I had the space heater on in the bedroom on high and DH said it was burning up hot in there, but I couldnt get warm, and I had a bucket with shopping bags next to the bed in case I couldnt make it to the bathroom in time... Eventually I stopped throwing up and was able to go to sleep, But man it was horrible, i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. I weighed myself this morning and I literally lost 5 pounds in one day. 

i think i got food poisoning, but the weird thing is that DH ate almost the same thing as me and he was perfectly fine...:shrug: This morning I feel like a zombie that had the life sucked out of them. I am trying to drink plenty of fluids and I started to nibble on some fresh fruit even though I am scared to eat right now... Good lord girls, it was horrible!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tinkerbell3 said:


> New to posting in this thread but thought I would come say hi :wave:
> 
> We are both 28 and have been TTC for just over a year and 2 months now (currently on cycle 16) and have recently found out we will need ICSI due to OH's low sperm count. At the moment we are just waiting for all the formal bits (paperwork) to be sorted, funding approved and most importantly a letter with our first appointment to start.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomemnopStarbabygirl06.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am glad that the clomid didnt give you many side effects!! :thumbup: Good luck with your upcoming IUI!! :dust: :dust:

@Urchin, I am super excited about your scan!!! fingers crossed it will be twins!!! :flower:


----------



## urchin

wow wannabe! that's a tale of two halves!

So glad the job is going well for you - certainly sounds like you've fallen on your feet
But booooo to the food poisoning, that sounds dreadful :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Stuckin I am sorry to hear about your MC. Great to hear you have got hubby n board with the IUI, It seems some men are slightly resistant, I must be one of the lucky ones as my hubby is up for anything (good job really), It has been me who is resistant :)

Chels It is so rude of the witch the least she can do it come on time if she is coming ;)

Poco Hope you made the most of the possible fertile time :D

Vj How exciting to see all those follies, lets hope you can catch one :)

Pink Thanks for the support you are a gem, lets hope you can get started on round 2 asap, maybe we will be in sync with each other :)

Hi lucy, I have no clue about the L-argine, but I do know it is in the vits I take and the one hubby takes and we were also told it was o.k. for me to take hubby's vits or vice verse 

FF Those ov pains sound v.promising I hope you got that eggy :D

Sunny you too hope you got in plenty of BD'ing

Wow lots of ov this weekend, hope this is a good sign

Welcome Tinkerbell, you will feel very cozy here so make yourself comfy and lets hope you have a nice short stay xx

Ash great news on finishing your first round of Clomid, I am glad you managed to dodge the last couple of days free of any nasty side-effect, I am totally dreading the side effect of all the drugs I will have to take, but like you say when we are finally holding our babies it won't matter a bit :) 

Wannabe Sounds like your new job is going to be great for you, I am so glad you are settling in well there just a shame about you being ill, I hope you are feeling back to yourself soon xx

Urchin , Now I am so so excited about tomorrow, I am not sure I can wait til I finish work until I find out, so I might just try and get on here on my phone, but it is so slow, but I wish you the best of luck and I can't wait to see if you have Eenie and Meenie still on board. Now 2 buns in the oven will be like winning the lottery, I am sure you are excited but aprehensive so I am sending you all the positive vibes I possibly can your way. And try and get some sleep I bet the morning will drag for you so keep yourself busy but not too busy :D 

Well afm I managed to lose 3 pounds so I am half way to the weight I put down on my IVF forms and I think I will do it. I can't believe how quickly the time is going until my 
appt xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thank you for the welcomes, friendly and silly? I could fit in here perfectly then ;)


----------



## urchin

Thanks Mrs H ... I shall try to get BnB updated as quickly as I can :D
I know there's a lot of people rooting for me (and I really appreciate it)

3lbs is good going hon - the meds certainly make you put some on - though it's hard to know if it's bloat or actual weight, but hey - it's all worth it isn't it?

yaaay Tinkerbell - friendly silly ones particularly welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Goodluck for tomorrow Urch! Hope both are hanging out having a party in there! xx


----------



## lucylou7

Goodluck for tomorrow Urch! make sure you update us all! I bet you wont sleep at all tonight  xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm guessing you have an early scan tomorrow Urchin? how long had you been trying, did you have fertility treatment?

Where is everyone else at if you all don't mind me asking, just so I can get to know the important stuff? x


----------



## wannabeprego

Tinkerbell3 said:


> I'm guessing you have an early scan tomorrow Urchin? how long had you been trying, did you have fertility treatment?
> 
> Where is everyone else at if you all don't mind me asking, just so I can get to know the important stuff? x

Hi tinkerbell,

I have gone through all of the fertility testing myself. My husband had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed back in October 2009, so I have been trying for over 2 years now. He has a low sperm count as a result of the VR. I need to have surgery/hysterscopy done to remove a polyp from my uterus and I was going to have a laparoscopy done to try to unblock my possibly one blocked tube at the same time, I needed to get the polyp removed before my DH & I could do IUI. But I just started a new job so I am going to postpone the surgery for now I think and just work and save up some money to pay for my out of pocket costs for the surgery and for the IUI. So that is my story in a nut shell, i have more info in my signature as well.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Tinks, I had a Laparoscopy in December where they found both my tubes were blocked but with scar tissue, so no hope of fixing me or of a natural conception, I got referred there and then for IVF and have my first proper appointment with the IVF FS in 12 days :)
What about you?? xx


----------



## sunnysun

I am currently under going test and have the next FS appointment in May (big list in the UK NHS fertility).
I have had 2 miscarriages last year and I am now TTC while waiting for the next step.
Been trying for 1 year and half.

How about you?


URCH- good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thank you for sharing your stories, wishing you all lots of baby dust :hugs: 

My story is -
We started TTC very early December 2010 and were aware that due to me having Cystic Fibrosis falling pregnant could be slightly difficult due to either blocked tubes and my cervix being too blocked by thick mucus for sperm to get through but we stayed positive that we'd be ok and I wuld be pregnant within 6 months. This didn't happen and after 9 months of trying my CF consultant referred us to a fertility team, both he and I expected that the problem would just be my CM and we'd need IUI.

Our first appointment was in November and I was sent for CD3 and 21 bloods which came back fine and a Hycosy to check everything looked ok and my tubes weren't blocked this also came back perfect and of course just to check OH was sent for a SA test, we had our follow up appointment a couple of weeks ago and were devasted to find out in fact OH has a very low sperm count and we will need ICSI :(

Right now we are just waiting for all the paperwork to be done and our PCT to agree to the funding and we're hoping we will hear int he next month when our first appointment with the ICSI team will be, of course in the mean time we are still trying but was told our chances are extremly slim.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Tink, don't despair over low results - my DH had 23 million at test early last year but the latest one in January 2012 this number had dropped to just under 5 million. Fluctuations are normal and one low reading doesn't mean there is a definite problem, supplements and diet changes can also have a big impact in raising those numbers. If you would like any more information on diet PM me and I will let you know what we are trying :flower:

Urchin I am seriously excited about your scan tomorrow :cloud9: Please beg for a photo so that we can all compare E & M to your original photo ;) I am rooting for you hun, as we all are! xxx


----------



## urchin

Well, Monday has arrived! ... wasn't quite planning on seeing this much of it though tbh :growlmad:

Yet here I am, 1:30 and wide awake again - hoping that if I bugger about on the interweb for a bit I'll go sleepy again.

Today's the day girlies and by f*** i'm nervous - not sure how I'm gonna get through the next 13 hours


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Ladies! Will do a proper post l8r 2nite. Jst wanted to drop by and say good luck to Urich 2day. Looking 4ward to hearing all bout it l8r xxxx


----------



## purple_hope

Good luck today *urch*! Wishing you a wonderful visit where you get to see your blueberries! =)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin I will be thinking about you today, All these nerves will be worth it, they are just there to keep you grounded. But of course you don't actually need them. Good Luck. Eenie and Meenie are gonna show you what a miracle really is today :D xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry you woke up so early hun, but this is a good sign that those pregnancy hormones are raging AND it may be an old wives tale but symptoms are supposedly a lot worse with twins :flower:

So excited for you! xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Urchin... its your day today :-D I hope you were able to get a little more sleeping in! Can't wait to see your scan results, we're all on pins and needles with you I think xx


----------



## vjpfeif

Good luch today urch. Thinking of you. Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Urchin!


----------



## Tasha16

A massive good luck to you Urchin i really hope E & M are settled in there nicely xx


----------



## Tasha16

well i haven't been on here for about a week n half and there is about 30 odd pages to read through so i do apologise as i haven't managed to tead throught them all as i'm on my phone and it takes ages. Firstly i want to send sticky and stuckin massive :hugs: i'm so sorry for your losses. Pink i hope u had a lovely birthday. Welcone to allthe newbies xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think Urch is having her scan right now :)


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations buckles. Wannabe those cakes u made are so funny and look very tasy lol, also congratulations on the new job. FF i see u live in poole, i was born there my dad is from bournemouth and we have loads of family there, i love it down there x


----------



## Tasha16

Afm i ov'd on cd10-11 which is early for me but probably bcos of my hsg last month, i got my appointment through for my hsg results and oh sa for the 8th march, not really looking forward to it tho xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Tasha I bet you miss it? I love living here just wish it was a little cheaper :blush:

As for HSG messing you up the last two months after my HSG my ovulation has been delayed by almost a week where as it is usually like clock work :wacko: Finally ovulated on time and we have all of our bases covered :sex: wise :dance: I gave it my best shot so it is up to fate now!


----------



## urchin

Wow - so much love from you all - you're making me cry!

The news from today is................

Eenie is measuring at 8 weeks exactly, with a good fast strong heartbeat :D
(No sign of a second sac, so Meenie didn't implant)

Here's a pic - a bit fadey cuz Mr Urch photographed the screen - but it is very clear ... head end is on the left and bum on the right :D

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/2012-02-27_144128.jpg


----------



## fisher640

Yay Urch! That's great news! You're having a gummy bear!


----------



## pinkfee

Oh that such good news! :happydance:well done eenie!

Good pic as well


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin that is fab news hun :dance: were there tears of joy when you heard the heart beat? xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay urhcin! Congrats :hugs:!!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yay for Eenie, Wow Urchin you have your very own real life miracle I love your haribo bear, this is such great great news and gives me so much hope for IVF xxxx
Just out of interest did you have a 3 day or 5 day Transfer??


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Urchin! :yipee:


----------



## Tasha16

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Tasha I bet you miss it? I love living here just wish it was a little cheaper :blush:
> 
> As for HSG messing you up the last two months after my HSG my ovulation has been delayed by almost a week where as it is usually like clock work :wacko: Finally ovulated on time and we have all of our bases covered :sex: wise :dance: I gave it my best shot so it is up to fate now!

I only lived there when i was a baby but love it when i'm visiting. I got my positive opk on the first day of testing and we managed to bd the night before and that night so fx for both of us xx


----------



## Tasha16

Aww congratulatiins Urchin i am so happy for you, Eenie is so cute xx


----------



## lucylou7

Urch - Yey ! Congrats to you both bet that has put your mind at rest huni!!   xx

Hey Tinks - Welcome! We have been ref for IVF also after finding out OH SA was low he had low morphology 2% when it should be 4% and above, we are taking all sorts of vits to try to get it up they have said its not impossible to get PG on our own but could take a while and so IVF is our best option... what about you hun whats your OH numbers? xx


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats Urchin!! A little baby bundle that's all yours, you are one lucky duck  Soooo happy for you, hope you get a good full night of sleep now!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Congrats Urch that is such great news! - just think 2 months down already only 7 months to go!
xx


----------



## urchin

Thank you girlies :D
when I saw the heartbeat a big grin broke out all over my face and hasn't slipped since!
We'd been sitting in the waiting room with faces like grim death, we were both that scared. But as soon as we saw the heartbeat it all lifted

Eenie does look like a gummy bear! How fab is that - my own little sweetie!

MrsH it was a 3 day transfer - they generally only do 5 day ones if you have a lot of fertilised eggs as you risk some dying every day.

Today has been a tough day but oh so worth it .... Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats Urchin!! That is such wonderful news and I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: Beautiful scan pic!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Beautiful scan picture Urchin, congratulations x


----------



## vjpfeif

Urchin how exciting. What a wonderful first baby picture. Tell dh he should be a photographer. Lol. Congrats on eenie. Grow baby grow.
:happydance:


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations Urch!!!:happydance:

Eenie is a beauty already!:hugs:


----------



## purple_hope

YAY urch! :happydance: I'm so happy for you hun, you deserve it! Now you and mr urch are gonna have a permanent smile on your faces for the next 7 months ... (and then for eternity)! =)


----------



## urchin

we certainly haven't stopped smiling yet purple!
I woke up this morning at 4 - and you know that split second when you wake up and you know something momentous has happened, but you haven't yet remembered what it is? - and then I remembered and the BSG (Big Silly Grin) was back


----------



## purple_hope

urchin said:


> we certainly haven't stopped smiling yet purple!
> I woke up this morning at 4 - and you know that split second when you wake up and you know something momentous has happened, but you haven't yet remembered what it is? - and then I remembered and the BSG (Big Silly Grin) was back

aww that's soo cute!!!! I'm so so so happy for you. Just wanted to let you know that your grin is also contagious ... because now I have it from ear to ear! =D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for BSG :dance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin Eenie is a raspberry today :) xx


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Urchin :yipee: 

Yay for BSG


----------



## Tasha16

you are right purple it is contaious BSG all round x


----------



## vjpfeif

Yay Urchin.

Afm: Had my ultrasound today and dr wants to do iui on friday now to make sure follicle is good and mature. I definitely have one follicle at this time and it measured at 15x17 today, there is another one he has his eye on as well. Hoping that this is it. Friday is the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it crossed VJ!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck Vj xx


----------



## greekgirl

newbies welcome- only read back to page 258 and i am sure i missed news. 
Urchin congrats on the great scan!!! how exciting! :yipee: :dance:
vjpfeif good luck with the IUI! fingers crossed!
wannabepreggo congrats on the new job! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Got back from a holiday in New York yesterday. Just what we needed. So many pages have gone since I have last been on. Congratulations urchin I bet u are still smiling! 
I'm 7/8 dpo. Poking at by bbs and hoping that the funny feeling in my belly is more than too many fries and hot chocolates!! Who knows... Well I will in a week I suppose!!


----------



## urchin

Good news VJP - sending growy thoughts to Follie 2!

I am indeed a raspberry - I've changed my ticker slightly to allow for my revised date - and to make Monday the beginning of the week, which feels right as egg collection day was on a Monday


----------



## wannabeprego

vjpfeif said:


> Yay Urchin.
> 
> Afm: Had my ultrasound today and dr wants to do iui on friday now to make sure follicle is good and mature. I definitely have one follicle at this time and it measured at 15x17 today, there is another one he has his eye on as well. Hoping that this is it. Friday is the day. :thumbup:

Good luck with your upcoming IUI!!! Fingers crossed it brings you your BFP!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodluck_1.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lucky_animated.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

Follicle scan on thursday! I hope I have 3 or 4 big follicles that way I have a really good chance of getting my BFP!


----------



## purple_hope

Good luck *vjp* on the IUI! Grow follies grow!

Good luck on the scan *ash*! Can't wait to find out how many follies you have. I think I'm gonna be right behind you in a couple weeks.

Welcome back *MrsFX*! Keep on poking, you never know! :winkwink:


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck VJ :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Good luck for the scan Ash - I think I shall declare it Official Follies Week!
Go follies Go!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Happy Leap Year Ladies, any of you lovelies who are not married proposing today :)

Good Luck Ash hope you have lots of huge follies ready to make your bubba :)

MrsFx Good to have you back, hope you had a lovely time in NY

9 Days to go :) xx


----------



## greekgirl

ash good luck with your scan tomorrow! 
mrsHowley happy leap year to you too!

and this is just for fun. 


omg! :rofl:


----------



## pinkfee

Greekgirl that's really funny! :rofl: i like the sarcasm of the answer! 

Good luck Ash & Vjp :dust: go follicles week!


----------



## urchin

OMG is that for real GG .... surely no one is that stupid????????


----------



## Tinkerbell3

greekgirl said:


> ash good luck with your scan tomorrow!
> mrsHowley happy leap year to you too!
> 
> and this is just for fun.
> 
> 
> omg! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: I do wonder if some of the people that aks these questions on yahoo either have ascrew loose or are just trying to be funny!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the good luck girls =D I'm counting down the hours until 7:30 AM tomorrow! Hope I have lots of eggy's ready to go! Oh and I moving on Saturday so it's been crazy around here. I hope I can get some rest after the insemination just so that I can feel like it could be a little more successful ... aren't I supposed to just do minimal activity afterwards?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ask your GP Ash but if it were me I would certainly be doing minimal activity :flower:

Good lucking to all the follicle ladies!

Greekgirl :rofl: The sad thing is that was probably a pregnant woman genuinely asking that :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'll ask! I don't want to ruin my chances whatsoever!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Goodluck tomorrow Ash! x


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks for all of the good luck girls =D I'm counting down the hours until 7:30 AM tomorrow! Hope I have lots of eggy's ready to go! Oh and I moving on Saturday so it's been crazy around here. I hope I can get some rest after the insemination just so that I can feel like it could be a little more successful ... aren't I supposed to just do minimal activity afterwards?

Good luck on your scan tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks so much! I'll let you girls know asap!


----------



## urchin

Thinking of you today Ash - hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck Ash fx :flower:


----------



## greekgirl

glad we all had a good laugh! :haha:
i have this question that has been eating at me... i know, i worry too much.
if anyone knows... how do you know if your not making "good eggs"?
i did hormone tests last sept. and everything was within normal range, only showed PCO. (LH hormone was higher than the FSH) had my thyroid bloodwork done last week all normal. i am 34, i am not overweight, i eat well and my cycle is fairly regular. but how do i know if my ovaries are making good ones? i plan on seeing my endocrynologist soon. :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't know either greekgirl BUT I am sure someone will come along with an answer soon, quite keen to know this myself ;)


----------



## urchin

I'm afraid I'm no use either!
I know my eggs are rubbish because my FSH is so high and AMH is so low - both things point to low egg reserves, which tends to go hand-in-hand with rubbish eggs

But I don't know what other indicators there are of good quality eggs - presumably good FSH and AMH levels are a start - but there must be other factors???


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really don't understand why it is so difficult to find out AND why don't they check this before writing you off as unexplained?


----------



## greekgirl

i remember in sept. when i got my phone call from my endocrynologist after i had faxed her my test results she said that everything looks fine. but then she asked me if i was getting regular periods, i said yes, every month, she asked if i was ovulating, i said everytime i check via ultra sound the doc says that i do, 
(i wasn't buying kits then) she said that since everything is within normal range i shouldn't worry and since my thyroid was in check i shouldn't have any problems getting pregnant. all this over the phone. i also showed my results later to my new at the time gynocologist and he said everything looked great. ok. so then why am i not getting pregnant??
after my lap cleared both my tubes, sperm is good... wtf?
i am sorry. i am just stressing. why would she ask if i were ovulating if everything seemed fine? i am confused. 
thanks for listening/reading.:blush:


----------



## greekgirl

FF i know they should exhaust every possible cause before they throw us into the unexplained pile. i read an article a while back and it said that most of the time unexplained infertility can be explained with further research. i also read that the percentage of infertility is very high in Greece due to lack of sex ed. so women here have more chances of losing their tubes to an STD and many men have low sperm counts from untreated STD's and that smoking, drinking, bad eating habbits and obesity (all very common in Greece) only add to the problem. 
it turns out you have to have money to pay for the doctors who will point you in the right direction asap -something that most here don't. 
maybe i am not asking the right questions? idk :shrug:


----------



## greekgirl

Urchin, what is AMH? i think that i didn't get tested for that.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

GG :hugs: Maybe you could just ask your specialist about egg quality? At least that way you would get an answer x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad! 

We're now doing IUI on Monday instead of Saturday like I thought!


----------



## urchin

Anti Mullarian Hormone - it's a more sensitive test of ovarian reserve than FSH...I had to have that one dome privately as the NHS don't offer it


----------



## Sticky Beans

I didn't ovulate my 1st cycle of clomid, I was on 50mg, dr. Upped it to 100 the following month and I did ovulate, not sure if this was because of the higher dose or because it was already in my system.

Hopefully this follie will be enticing enough for the spermies! Or could you not wait til next month? I know you've waited long enough but you may have some extra follies???

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not going to wait. Doctor said 1 is okay. I'm just mostly annoyed that they were supposed to call in the ovidrel shot and apparently no pharmacy has it so they must not have called it in ....


----------



## MrsHowley81

Greek Girl My gyno also said there "uneplained" is just a label because they haven't found the cause he said there is usually a cause just sometimes it is harder to find and sometimes it rights itself anyway, I hope you get the answers your looking for as I haven't got a clue either xx
Ash Try not to be too down that one little eggy might be the highest quality and it might just make it, remember quality not quantity xx

Hello everyone else!! Happy March, and to all you Welsh Ladies Happy St Davids Day :) xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Mrs.H! I am keeping my head up. I just have rough days every now and then. I'm trying to stay positive and think that they're giving the follicle two more days to mature and then maybe by then I'll have 1 more little follicle that's ready to burst! FX'd. Even if I only have one I'm happy that they're eliminating most of the journey for the little guys!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know we all get bad days it is a roller coaster that's for sure, lets just hope the IUI works out for you and then it will be all worth it. It is just so sad that it is so hard for some of us and it seems so easy for people who aren't always the most responsible people in the world. Thank god we have each other to help us through it eh xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

VJ - Good Luck 

Ash - Monday will come round quick and like the others say is quality not quantity  

AFM witch showed her ugly face and had to call up CD1 to arrange tests and i go on monday to have scan and blood tests and then i can make an appointment for OH to have blood and SA at the same time so he does not have to go twice then sit and wait for our next appointment.. I got a little down when AF showed up cos i just think will we ever get there (big sigh) :-( But on the plus side one step closer 

Nearly Friday every one woo hoo!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Big :hugs: to everyone having a sucky time right now xxx


----------



## vjpfeif

Tomorrows the day for my IUI. Fingers crossed for good follicle and good swimmers. Im a little nervous but excited.

Ash heads up. One follicle is okay and usually you only get one to two with clomid. The idea with clomid is better quality. So you should have a grade A egg.  :thumbup:



:hugs: to all the girls having a yucky day.
:dust: to all.


----------



## urchin

will be thinking of you today vjp xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good luck VJ xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies

I got a letter yesterday from my IVF clinic with our next appt for 2nd May which i'm very happy about:happydance:

But i've decided to give BnB up for the rest of lent (i know i'm a tad late) as all things baby making have been getting me down recently and my addiction to this site is just too strong, so in order for me to truly relax and not think about having a baby every single minute of every day i'm going to have to go cold turkey.... so i'll be back after Easter and it'll probably take me till May to catch up :haha: but I really hope to see some BFP's on my return! 

so good luck everyone :dust: especially those doing IUI and starting IVF soon!

p.s. i'm allowing myself today to check bnb and the cold turkey starts from tomorrow! ;)


----------



## Chels710

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been back to check-in for a while. We are moving next week so it's been a little crazy around here trying to get everything settled before we go. We still haven't sold our house and it's really starting to stress me out. I'm going all natural this cycle because of the move and hopefully I'll be settled in with a a new doc for the April cycle. I'll be back on and off to check on you ladies!

I hope all you ladies with nice, plump follies will have BFP's to report soon! 

Urch- I dont' think I said congratulations after your scan! I'm super excited for you!

Still keeping my fingers crossed and sending baby dust to all!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vjpfeif

Ladies thank you for all the kind wishes. I had my IUI this morning and it went well. So fx and now the long tww.


----------



## gilmore85

Fingers crossed VJ :hugs: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink you will be missed :flower: xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

FX'd for you VJ! I have my IUI on Monday , maybe we can both get our BFP's this month! :hugs:


----------



## vjpfeif

Ash good luck on monday. Fx for you.


----------



## sunnysun

Haven't been here for few days so I had to catch up on reading the previous pages!

Urch- congratulations! The scan looks fab- glad all is going well!

VJ- Yeahh for the IUI - finger crossed for great news in few days!

Ash- Good luck on Monday- positive thinking- it will go well!


----------



## urchin

Morning Pinkfee - that's quite understandable! Just make sure you favourite your special threads so you can find us when you get back xxx and yes, we will miss you :hugs:

Chels - thank you chikkie :D 
Moving house is soooo very stressful - hope it gets sorted for you soon 

VJ everything crossed for you - the 2ww after fertility treatments truly is the mother of all 2wws ... here's sending you lots of 'stay sane' vibes xxx

and thank you to you too Sunnysun - it's a great pic isn't it? I shall be going into week 9 on Monday and just want the next 3 to speed by to my 12 week scan, as I'll not relax properly until then x

AFM i'm off to the GP this morning for my 'hey, I'm up the duff - now get busy with the referrals' appointment!
I'm taking bets on how many times during this pregnancy I'll be asked for the completely irrelevant date of my LMP....and takers?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Urchin, it will be pretty much every appointment! When I fell pregnant on clomid it made me ovulate late and I kept trying to give GP O date rather then LMP and she just blankly said they don't calculate it that way :wacko:


----------



## MrsFX

Morning all cd 25 for me today. No symptoms. Don't feel any different than I have for the past 18 months. I really hoped that the hsg was the answer. My best friend is ttc too since sept 2011 I think she's pg this month, she's 6 days late. She's going to test this mOrning so I guess she knows right now. I will be happy for her and I will be sad for me. A year ago I would say 'my turn next' but maybe it won't be my turn ever. Sorry to be so maudlin, it must be the hormones!!
Enjoy the weekend all I'm off to the hairdressers! X


----------



## Sticky Beans

Don't worry mrsfx, we all have down days, 2 of my friends just had their babies this month, and my friend who is more my exercise buddy but we see each other quite regular cant come to our classes anymore due to morning sickness!! I only found out yest it came as such a shock! They wasn't even trying & a few years ago he gave her the ultimatum that if she wants kids she best leave now as he NEVER wants them!!! Thing is she's only 7 weeks so if I would have kept my one we would have been due within a month of each other, I think that's what hurts most. I had a little cry when i was on my own at home, i seem to struggle with pregnant people at the moment but fine with babies. I dont feel sad at all when i play with someones kid or have a cuddle of their baby. One of my besties is due in may with her 2nd (I'm surrounded at the moment!)

So sending you lots of hugs we all know how you feel, we just have to keep going & hope we won't be kept waiting to long

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Also a bit of advice, I haven't got a fs appointment til may now as it got moved back due to the d & c. I have some clomid left over, enough to take 100mg (which is what I was on) for 5 months, I've been thinking about taking it this period when it turns up, what do you recon? I think that's what the fs will prescribe anyway, I've had a good break from it, think it's been about 4 months. Then if I do take it I dont know weither I should tell the fs or if he'll be a bit angry that I've taken it without his say so?!

What do you all think?


----------



## urchin

well, she didn't ask FF! I am now all booked in and referrals are being sent off :D
I have the midwife's number and have phoned to make an appointment - but clearly it's a Saturday, so I won't hear back today 

Mrs FX - I think we all have those maudlin days - there is nothing fair about this game at all ... some people just seem to keep winning without putting any effort in, and others who try so hard get sod all

I was the same SB - babies I am fine with - but pregnant woman really upset me

... and talking of which, is it time I buggered off? I like this thread because the people on it are so lovely but honestly, I don't want to annoy people with my obvious preggoness
What do you ladies think?


----------



## sunnysun

Me too girls, I totally agree with you, I find it so difficult staying around pg women and women that have babies. I always dread the questions " when are you getting pregnant or why are not pregnant yet"? 

As I'm 33 it's even harder, all I see is babies everywhere now!

SB- I also have my next FS appointment in May. I think with clomid they only recommend around 6 cycles is that right? Does it matter if you take it for longer? I'm not sure to whether there are any side affects to you in the long term??
I have also have some at home and I'm probably going to take it on my next cycle.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pinkfee You will certainly be missed but you have to do what you have to do, we will look forward to your return xx

Ash and VJ I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you :)

MrsFx I find it really tough too at times, we have teenagers living below us (in a 1 bed flat) and they have just had the most gorgeous girl, It really is so hard and so unfair, I too am absolutely fine with babies but I suffer with the worst pregnancy envy ever :(

SB I wouldn't recommend taking anything unsupervised, but if you like I will have look at the BNF at work and see if I can pluck my Pharmacists ear to see what he thinks:)

Urchin I had the weirdest dream ever and it turns out that Eeenie means to hold a girl (well in my dream it does), so I am going to predict you a girl ok :) and as for you leaving I know I would miss ya face round here, but I suppose you want to go and spend your time with other pregnant women, and I would totally understand that cos that is what I would want to do, but please can you only be friends with other IVFers and not smug fertile myrtles :D xx
Hope you all have lovely weekend!!? me and hubby are off to try out some matresses for the new king size bed ;)
P.s Only 6 days and doubly counting


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch please don't go :( For me personally I don't suffer pregnancy envy with LTTTCers as you have struggled through the journey and are inspiration that I can too! xxx

MrsFX and sticky I'm sorry your having tough times :hugs: Sometimes I am fine for weeks at a time and then I suffer a patch where all I want to do is hide under the duvet and never emerge!


----------



## mrshanna

Urch I agree with FF! Women who become preggo on round one make me cry. Women who go through what we all got through are an inspriration!!! I am enjoying going through this miraculous pregnancy with you, as I suspect most of the ladies here are!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got done at the doctor and I have one follicle on the right side 22mm none on left. Got my ovidrel shot ready I give myself that tonight at 9PM and then go in Monday for insemination at 9AM :) I'm feeling really good right now. 

The only crappy part is OH and I have to drive from NYC a lot during this process!! But I'll do what I have to in order to get my baby!!


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks guys. Sometimes I feel so bad for feeling bad. My poor bf got a bfn today. Crazy. She thinks it's the multi bit she's taken containing b6 has lengthened her LP. I did of course had one bfp announcement today, a day cannot go by without them, at the hairdressers! 
Sticky I wouldn't have a clue about the cliomid. Could u have a telephone consult? If u took them just in march and u still needed the fs appointment then u'd have 2 months clear. Could be ok.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Urch I agree with FF as well, us guys who have gone through so much to acheive our BFPs I have no problem with, it's the ones who sneeze & get pregnant that bother me! Although understand if you want to move on to other threads, if you do you'll still have to pop in & update us. It's so nice to see one of us get this far and for me it's inspirational to have you on the thread still!

MrsH if you could pick the person at works ear about clomid that would be great, I've heard if you take it over 6 months you risk overstimulating the overies that's why they give you a break from them.

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I was told 12 months of clomid is safe :wacko: Sadly I will be having to take mine for the full 12 months :(

Feeling a bit amused by the whole LTTTC scenario today :wacko: After getting peed off at never managing to catch that flipping egg, I thought I would make some earrings of the moment of conception :haha: If my body won't work then at least I can say that I do own some sperm meeting eggs :lol:

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/Sperm1.jpg

I know that you will all get a giggle out of them ;)


----------



## MrsFX

Urchin I haven't been here long but please be assured that I for one am comfortable with your presence. Please dont leave until you want to. X


----------



## urchin

Oh bless you all :cry: I'd love to stay - I just didn't want to make anyone think I was outstaying my welcome xxx

I like this thread so much because everyone is just so lovely to each other :D
I will talk to other preggos, but first tri forum terrifies me, so I try to stay out of there. There are so many threads that I just daren't open. I keep thinking I ought to change my ttc journal to a pregnancy one - but am too scared to in case things go tits up

nope, here is good!


----------



## vjpfeif

I agree with everyone else its nice to hear about your success urchin. I think you need to hang around.

Afm I'm hoping someone can give me insight as I now am in tww and everything is scary. This was our first iui and fx our only one. Lol. But heres my question, i had iui yesterday andfelt great. Now today feel bloated and extra crampy. Is this normal?


----------



## fisher640

vjpfeif said:


> I agree with everyone else its nice to hear about your success urchin. I think you need to hang around.
> 
> Afm I'm hoping someone can give me insight as I now am in tww and everything is scary. This was our first iui and fx our only one. Lol. But heres my question, i had iui yesterday andfelt great. Now today feel bloated and extra crampy. Is this normal?

Normal. Did you take any meds or was it unmedicated?

**edit** oh! Never mind I'm a moron I see now in your signature. I didn't take any meds for mine but I was def crampy. They said it was normal. (although I generally operate under te assumption everything is normal because everyone is different) They told me cramping and spotting can both be normal. I don't recall if I spotted but I remember being glad I wore a pad so I must have?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not personally had an experience of IUI but I agree with Fisher that anything can be classed as normal as we are all so different :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

Urch I eco what MrsFX, it's actually great to see your progress in here, you've been through the LTTTC too so you know what we are going through.
I find people that get pregnant after a LTTTC just a great motivation and inspiration for me, there is always hope!

VJ- I'm not sure either - but keeping all crossed for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm... I think I already ovulated. Does anyone know of they do a vaginal ultrasound before IUI to make sure I haven't ovulated the egg already? It wouldn't make sense to do the IUI if I already ovulated so I just want to make sure and not waste my insurance money since I only get 4 iuis paid for by them.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash give them a ring and ask?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am so happy you are sticking around Urchin, this thread would not be the same without you, I totally agree with all the other ladies, I can only gain positivity from your success, it really does give me so much faith in IVF, I know that your IVF wasn't as cut and dry as what mine will be and you still made it, so to see your journey only makes me smile massively xx
Ash I hope that your little eggy can hold out until tomorrow xx
Vj I can only imagine how hard this next 2 weeks can be I bet every day feels like a year xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I thought about calling but they're not open today. :( I'll just go and have them do a scan before we go through with the procedure.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( Hope it all works out okay hun x


----------



## Tasha16

Pink c u after ur stress free break, u will be missed tho. Urchin u are not aloud to leave us lol seeing ur tickers make me smile and gives me hope that we will all join u and become the ltttcers with bumps thread. I everyone else is well xx


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh yes Tasha! the LTTTC bump thread is a must ... hopefully very soon there'll be more of us xxx

Ash - I think you're very wise - defo get them to scan you first, there's no point in wasting a shot if the bird has already flown xxx

Well, I know it's very early but today I have given in and worn maternity trousers! Honestly, my bump would give a 5 month momma a run for her money :haha:
Now of course, it could just be bloat - but it is awful hard and pretty much with me all day.
Either way, it holds up the overbump stretchy panel, and they're soooo much comfier than regular jeans :D


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck Ash- hope the eggy is hanging there waiting for the bug day tomorrow!


:thumbup: for the maternity clothes Urch!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I decided not to stress about it, all I can do is go to the appointment and let them do the scan and find out if the follicle is still there. Good thing is, even if the egg already released OH and I BDed last night. Oh and TMI warning but .... I got EWCM for the FIRST time today EVER! I'm happy about that because it's perfect for sperm! Could the clomid be causing the EWCM?


----------



## lucylou7

Urch - I dont want you to leave either, you are one of us and you have got through it like Mrs H says, you can help us other IVF's and other LTTTC, so i think you should stay as long as you want to 

Ash - All the best for tomorrow! 

VJ - This will be the longest 2ww ever thinking of you! 

Pink - If you need time out we will all be waiting fo you when you return!  

Mrs FX - Hope your feeling better now, we all have rubbish days ((Big Hugs))

Well my tests tomorrow, scan and blood tests so getting closer to our IVF, hope it all works out ! 

Lucy xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck Lucy, Looks like this week is getting us both that bit closer to our dream :)


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Good Luck Lucy, Looks like this week is getting us both that bit closer to our dream :)

Sure is! Whens your appointment? is it next week? you will have to let me know what its like hun  xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes Lucy it is on Friday..... I sure will give you all the low down. I think subconsciously I am a bit nervous as I have been having some really weird dreams. I hope we end up starting in the same month that would be great to be able to help each other through :)


----------



## lucylou7

Sure would be hun! well Friday will be here before you know it ! I hope we go through it at the same time too, will be nice to help each other through it  x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash clomid usually causes hostile mucus so it is really good that you got some EWCM :thumbup:

Urch you enjoy those maternity trousers ;)


----------



## vjpfeif

lucylou7 said:


> Urch - I dont want you to leave either, you are one of us and you have got through it like Mrs H says, you can help us other IVF's and other LTTTC, so i think you should stay as long as you want to
> 
> Ash - All the best for tomorrow!
> 
> VJ - This will be the longest 2ww ever thinking of you!
> 
> Pink - If you need time out we will all be waiting fo you when you return!
> 
> Mrs FX - Hope your feeling better now, we all have rubbish days ((Big Hugs))
> 
> Well my tests tomorrow, scan and blood tests so getting closer to our IVF, hope it all works out !
> 
> Lucy xx

Lucy so far it is the longest wait ever and its only been two days. I think i wll probably go crazy by the end. Hoping its worth it though and there is a :bfp: at the end of the tunnel.

Hope your scans and tests turn out fantastic.

Urch yay for those maternity pants.

Ash i hope your scan turns out well tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!! 

Vj - how are you feeling after your IUI?


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Vj - how are you feeling after your IUI?

I felt great that day. But yesterday started with cramps and bloating. I welcome it though if i get that :bfp:.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Absolutely :) I'll take anything for that bfp!! I'm happy you're feeling good today though :) so 12 more days right ?


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Absolutely :) I'll take anything for that bfp!! I'm happy you're feeling good today though :) so 12 more days right ?

Yeah unfortunately. I'm going to be :wacko: until then.


----------



## MrsFX

VJ good luck with the next 2 weeks. Here's hoping that every day feels different with a new and wonderful symptom!! 
Ash let's hope that ur timing is impeccable and all goes well tomorrow. 

AMF I'm feeling much better. Thanks to everyone for ur support. Cd26 today AF eta Tuesday. Don't feel any different so not testing early. Day off tomorrow to spend with DH. Day of fun planned. Have a good Sunday night girlies. Xx


----------



## urchin

Good morning laydeez :))
I'm blummin awake at 2 am again - not good. Back at work today so am going to be shattered later.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck for today Ash, I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck Ash :dance:

Urch sorry your wide awake so early :( x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!! I'll update as soon as I know something. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Off for my first run of the couch to 5km 9 week challenge - wish me luck girls x


----------



## lian_83

I just made my LTTC Ticker.. I'm starting to lose my sanity TTC#1 this long.. :cry: 

Ok, it's actually just my 2nd cycle post-surgery so I'm just hoping that this will also happen to me soon. :dust: to all LTTCers!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got out of IUI and I'm feeling really good about it. I asked them about ovulation since I was worried that I already ovulated and turns out they said ovulation is a process and even though I was having a surge on Saturday it doesn't mean I ovulated that night or even the next day so I'm feeling wonderful. Also OH sperm count was 57 million :) yay!!! He's happy about that. Well now I have to deal with this dreaded tww. I hope I can get through it without being a freak.


----------



## lexibbyx

Hey ladies, hope you all dont mind if i jump in =). But I've been trying to conceive for two years now with my DH. He and I both just started Fertilaid on March 2. We also ordered ovulation and pregnancy test, Pre-seed, Fertilaid-CM, and FertiliTEA. He goes off for deployment in July ( :cry: ) so here's to hoping that it works! :thumbup: BABY DUST TO ALL!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got out of IUI and I'm feeling really good about it. I asked them about ovulation since I was worried that I already ovulated and turns out they said ovulation is a process and even though I as having a surge on Saturday it doesn't mean I ovulated that night or even the next day so I'm feeling wonderful. Also OH sperm count was 57 million :) yay!!! He's happy about that. Well now I have to deal with this dreaded tww. I hope I can get through it without being a freak.

Thats great ash. Now you can go :wacko: with me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - how many dpo are you ? I hope I can make it through. Lol. I'm scared it will end in a bfn but I'm trying very hard to stay positive ?


----------



## MrsFX

Stay strong ash and vj. I think I would want to test every day. But don't!! What an exciting time. I saw that someone on success stories posted about her iui and said first day or so she was crampy so that correlates with u vj. 

Just settling in to watch a film with DH. Having a really lazy day off. Cd27 today expecting AF tomorro. Will not test until Wednesday if I'm lucky enough to make it that far. Been spending a lot of time praying today!! 

Good luck with the run FF. might join u in Af comes this week. X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

VJ and Ash keep strong my lovelies, I am really hoping for a happy ending :)

MrsFx thanks for the well wishes, it was tough and I only burnt a measly 220 calories but I am proud that I did and hoping that it gets me on the way to that :bfp: Am also having small success with my calorie controlled diet, according to myfitness pal if I keep this up I will be 115lbs by the second week of April :dance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome to Lian and Lexxi, I am sure you will feel right at home here :)

Ash and VJ at least you can hold each others hand and you both know what your going through together, I am still crossing everything for you both xx

MrsFx Lets hope all that praying does the trick. I am so glad I don't have to drive myself mad each month in the testing dilemma, I suppose that is another good thing to come out of not being able to conceive. Let's hope it is the last time you will have to bother and that your next test is positive :) 

FF Good Luck with you 9 week challenge, I too have just had a little spurt on the weight loss nearly made it to my 112 pounds I wanted to lose 6 pounds in three weeks due to my appointment on Friday as that was the weight I put down on the forms, and plus I know the IVF makes you put on weight so I wanted to get my BMI down to 22-23 so it wouldn't matter if I put on a bit of weight then, But then us LTTCers are usually very good with our diets but I did let it slip when I had my Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy. Lets hope it gives your fertility a boost and you get your BPF. My friend swears that the only reason she fell PG was because she was running :) xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - Never mind about me asking how many DPO you were, I saw that you're 3 DPO! Well, I'm not far behind so we are so in this together! I'm not sure if cramping is a good sign but I'm sure it's not bad so FX'd for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls for all of the support, you're all so sweet and it is really nice to have you girls to talk to!


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All 

Welcome to the newbies! you will love this thread!!

Ash & VJ you can help each other through the 2ww hope you both get BFP!! 

AFM - Tests all done today the only thing they said is my BMI is 19.4 and if it drops below 19 they wont do the treatment :-( so i am going to eat lots and lots of food so i dont! 

OH is going in on Monday 12th for his two tests then we wait, they said once we have been seen by specialist there is no waiting list ! yey! so we just have to wait for appointment after 12th, they said my tubes look all good to go so just need to see what OH morphology will be like after his vits ive been giving him! ha ha 

Best of luck in your challange FF 

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks MrsHowley, 112 is actually my goal weight too :)


----------



## urchin

That's great news Ash - I'm rooting for you chikkie - the next 2 weeks are going to seem like forever ... have they told you what your testing date is??

Hello and welcome lexi - jump straight in, we're very friendly in here xx

best of luck FF with your 9 week challenge - keep us up to date with how you're getting on x

Waves hellooooo to MrsH&FX and VJ :hi:

AFM I was back at work today and honestly don't know how I got to the end of the day without a nap :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Urchin! All they told me when I left is that I have to go back Monday for post ovulation blood work, I suppose they're testing my progesterone. I decided that I'll be testing March 17th or 18th, if I can wait that long! I might do a pregnancy test just to see the line since I've never been able to see a second line! I'm happy you were able to get through your work day! It seems crazy how tired a woman gets when she's expecting! I can't wait to experience every side effect though! Lol. Sounds crazy but I want to feel pregnant so bad!


----------



## lucylou7

how you feeling now Urch? apart from the lack of sleep ? any other symptoms yet? Lucy xx


----------



## urchin

makes perfect sense to me Ash ... I even don't mind the ms - because it proves that my hormones are doing the right things!

Lucy - so far my symptoms look like this:
am ridiculously tired
my tits are veined like stilton and very sore
I have a very bloated belly
and I have wicked ms!


----------



## ashknowsbest

All of those symptoms sound great and I can't wait to have them! =D


----------



## lucylou7

urchin said:


> makes perfect sense to me Ash ... I even don't mind the ms - because it proves that my hormones are doing the right things!
> 
> Lucy - so far my symptoms look like this:
> am ridiculously tired
> my tits are veined like stilton and very sore
> I have a very bloated belly
> and I have wicked ms!

I must admit, i agree with Ash cant wait to share those symptoms too! The sleep one i would like to pass though as i am rubbish now with no sleep! ha ha x


----------



## mrshanna

Happy 9-week olive Urch!!!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - how many dpo are you ? I hope I can make it through. Lol. I'm scared it will end in a bfn but I'm trying very hard to stay positive ?

Ash you have to stay positive. Keep your head up. I found out yesterday as i was tearing into guacomole that avocados actually help implantation. To my surprise i was quite excited as i love guac. Just thought i would share that. Pineapple is good as well. 

Afm now I am coming down with a cold. Is this normal? I hope it doesnt affect anything.


----------



## urchin

The tiredness is a killer - especially as it seems to come with wakefulness at 2am! :haha:

I forgot to take my phone to work yesterday, and came home to a message from my midwife - so I shall have to give a ring today to get my first appointment booked in :D
I do like saying 'my midwife' - _My midwife_ yaaaaaaaaay! :dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I am pretty positive surprisingly :) I'm sure I will have a couple rough days. I like guacamole too but not straight avacados!! And I loooooove pineapple :). I heard that pineapple isn't good after a certain point though. I also heard that coming down with cold like symptoms could be a sign of pregnancy but you're 3 dpo so I don't know of it would show up that early but I have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Urchin - yay for your midwife appointment :)


----------



## purple_hope

Hi girls, sorry I have been away for a bit. My sister-in-law just had a precious little baby girl! The precious bundle fell asleep in my arms for hours ... babies are just so wonderful. It's so true that we LTTCers love babies, it's the pregnant ladies that we have a hard time with. But not you *urchin*, you are one of us and we love you.

Lots of :dust: to you *ash* and *vjp*! And I also heard that colds help lower the immune system which helps the spermies and implantation! =)

*MrsH* I believe we were counting down with you for you appt. Where are we with the countdown? How many more days?

Welcome to the newbies *lian* and *lexi* :wave: Good luck girls!

AFM, :witch: showed up Sunday. This was my last cycle of hope before intervening with treatment, so it's bitter sweet I suppose. I called my FS last night on CD1 and will be starting Clomid+IUI this month. *Sigh*. I will be monitored this cycle while on Clomid, and I go tomorrow morning CD3 for bloods, ultrasound and meds. Room for one more *ash* and *vjp*? :D


----------



## urchin

Thankyou purple - you're a lovely! :awww:

So, another one for Team IUI - looks like it's gonna be a busy month ... go follies!


----------



## greekgirl

hey. goodmorning. i have missed a lot haven't i? well, i am sick, feverish, coughing sneezing headachy... i sound like a nyquil commercial from the 90's. 
we also tried while i had a fever- we tried not to kiss- SO HARD. it was funny though... vjpfeif i hope both our immune systems being down will help them spermies finally find their way... i was affraid that all the coughing would scare them off. :wacko:

sorry i am not updated as my head hurts and i feel a little dizzy so i wish everyone the best. :hugs: 
i will try the avocado thing. we bought two nice avocados - they grow in crete.
fingers crossed ash.

and urch yay for having a midwife! send some baby dust this way! :kiss:


----------



## greekgirl

purple hope congrats on the new baby in the family. old greek women believe it to be lucky to hold a baby in your arms. sorry the witch got you.:hugs:

girls again- i only read the last page. 
have a great tuesday.


----------



## gilmore85

FX cross vj and ash and good luck with the 9 week challenge Danielle!

Well AFM 3 weeks until my first appointment and temp rise this morning so hoping I ovulated yesterday xx


----------



## lian_83

*ash* :hi: been seeing u around BnB for quite some time now. It's good that u finally have a clear shot at this with the IUI. Your DH's numbers are great! I also heard about pineapple for implantation but make sure u don't eat too much as it is quite acidic, and also the best part is the core because it has the bromelain. :thumbup:

Sorry, I don't know most people here yet, but it's encouraging that *Urchin* has successfully conceived and is almost done with her 1st trim. :cloud9: How I wish more LTTCers would soon follow her tracks. :dust:

*Purple*, I know exactly what u mean about us loving babies but dreading our super-fertile friends. I'm so sorry that the witch got u but at least u are moving in the right direction. My previous is my first medicated one and I actually felt more confident and I eased up on the OPKs and temping because the nurses are doing everything for me, so it has some advantages, it was unfortunate that it ended with a :bfn:

greek, i heard that a naff immune system is proven to help the :spermy: and with implantation. I swear if only there's a non-invasive and natural way to quiet down my system just for several days then I'd go for that. :haha:
___

Thanks for the welcome everyone. As you can tell from my ticker, I have been TTC for 3 years now and NEVER ever seen a real :bfp: in my entire life. I had a polyp removed last January, which my FS said was acting like a natural IUD. I guess I was just so stupid to focus on my PCOS symptoms that I have forgotten about the actual mechanical problems of my uterus so that's why it took almost 3 years to get that b*atch out! :growlmad: Now, I'm hoping that with the polyp gone and me ovulating regularly will actually translate to me getting pg. :dust:


----------



## vjpfeif

purple_hope said:


> Hi girls, sorry I have been away for a bit. My sister-in-law just had a precious little baby girl! The precious bundle fell asleep in my arms for hours ... babies are just so wonderful. It's so true that we LTTCers love babies, it's the pregnant ladies that we have a hard time with. But not you *urchin*, you are one of us and we love you.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you *ash* and *vjp*! And I also heard that colds help lower the immune system which helps the spermies and implantation! =)
> 
> *MrsH* I believe we were counting down with you for you appt. Where are we with the countdown? How many more days?
> 
> Welcome to the newbies *lian* and *lexi* :wave: Good luck girls!
> 
> AFM, :witch: showed up Sunday. This was my last cycle of hope before intervening with treatment, so it's bitter sweet I suppose. I called my FS last night on CD1 and will be starting Clomid+IUI this month. *Sigh*. I will be monitored this cycle while on Clomid, and I go tomorrow morning CD3 for bloods, ultrasound and meds. Room for one more *ash* and *vjp*? :D

Absolutely purple.


----------



## ashknowsbest

purple - of course there's room for one more! The more the merrier! Clomid isn't that bad , well it wasn't for me and IUI was just like a pap smear so not bad at all just uncomfortable. I think the worst part for me was when they were cleaning my cervix with the cotton swab! 

greekgirl - thanks for wishing me luck! FX'd! 

lian - thanks for the info on the pineapple and the core! I will definitely have to get some and try it! Fx'd you start ovulating regularly and get that bfp! I know how rough it is to have never gotten a bfp ever but it will happen! 

afm - I woke up in NYC today ... it's about the 3rd day and I'm feeling quite nervous. I want to go out and run some errands today like going to the bank, picking up some food, etc. but I'm just not sure if I want to do it alone! I guess I have to get over it right? My dog looooves NYC thank god, I was really worried about him but he's adorable and has adjusted well already! I guess today I'm about 1 DPO, I don't know for sure but I do know that I was getting some serious cramping on my right side all day after the procedure yesterday and that's where the mature follicle was so ... FX'd I'm 1 DPO!


----------



## purple_hope

Good luck with your challenge *Feisty*. I've recently fallen off the workout wagon that I was trying to stay on. I really need to get back into it again, because it really does help me stay positive and it's good for baby-to-be!

Oh *MrsH*, your appt is this Friday! Sorry, I somehow missed that. 3 more days! :D

*lucy* Here's to munching down! :munch: Good luck to OH on his tests, I'm sure the vitamins helped!

*urch* I was reading back your post, and I thought I read " ... came home to a massage from my midwife" lol. Now that sounds awesome, don't you think? You should ask her for one :winkwink:

*greekgirl* hope you feel better soon, but let that immune system stay down for just a bit ;) I really did feel very lucky to hold that bundle, and if it brings me luck all the better! :D Thanks

*gilmore* hope you Oed! And here's to counting down 21 days until your appt!

*lian* I totally agree about feeling confident and in control when you are being monitored by nurses and receiving treatment. It is definitely a lot easier to feel at ease then, yet of course a little bit worried still. Good luck to you!

Thanks *vjp* and *ash*! Goooo team IUI :D

AFM, I just came back from my CD3 monitoring and I should find out the results of that some time this afternoon. Last night I was reading the instructions for my suggested treatment, and I noticed they changed my diagnosis from "unexplained" to "acruate" which means curved or arched referring to the shape of my uterus. I was devastated!! They told me it was so minor it wasn't the cause of our infertility!! Grrr... :growlmad: Now I don't know what to think.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Purple - I know how it feels to be confused about what the doctors/nurses tell you. Maybe they had to put something down on your paperwork for insurance purposes ? I'm sorry you're confused! It happened to me with my progesteron level. I asked them specifically what it was over the phone and they said it was 7.something and then when I went into the office I asked them for a copy of all of my records and when I got them my progesterone was 6.4 !! I was soooo mad! But it's going to work out in the end so try not to worry about it too much! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow IUI month or what! Hoping that they are all successful :dance:

Ok officially 11DPO today and have just gotten in for my first wee of the day (super crazy day at work, didn't have time to drink or pee) and at some point during the day I have had brown tinged CM - now I know that 11DPO is pushing it for IB but I haven't ever spotted this early before so wondering if I should have a little hope or if my body is deciding to just throw another oddity in as I was doing so well at not getting my hopes up anymore.

Do you ladies think I'm crazy for ditching the diet and exercising until after the :witch: shows? I'm just worried that if by some flipping miracle it was an IB then putting my body under the stress of exercise and dieting could have disastrous results......


----------



## lucylou7

Hi FF - definatly not!! you do what you feel is right hun... Oh this could be your month fxd!!! 

Purple - Thanks Hun, got a lot og IUI's this month hopefully all three of you will get your BFP's this month!! 

Mrs H - only 3 more sleeps you excited?? 

Lucy


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks *ash*, but it's not for insurance because it's not covered. I was thinking about it and I think they might have changed it because something kinda minor looks better for the clinic tests results than a diagnosis of an "i dunno". So I'm not going to take it to heart.

*Feisty* I say that it is important to listen to your instincts. If they are telling you to take it easy and be careful, I say go for it. You never know and it's good to be hopeful! :D Good luck hun, fxed for you!


----------



## urchin

lian_83 said:


> Sorry, I don't know most people here yet, but it's encouraging that *Urchin* has successfully conceived and is almost done with her 1st trim. :cloud9: How I wish more LTTCers would soon follow her tracks. :dust:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everyone. As you can tell from my ticker, I have been TTC for 3 years now and NEVER ever seen a real :bfp: in my entire life. I had a polyp removed last January, which my FS said was acting like a natural IUD. I guess I was just so stupid to focus on my PCOS symptoms that I have forgotten about the actual mechanical problems of my uterus so that's why it took almost 3 years to get that b*atch out! :growlmad: Now, I'm hoping that with the polyp gone and me ovulating regularly will actually translate to me getting pg. :dust:

Cheers chicckie :hugs: 
I had a very similar thing going on with a mahoosive fibroid - it was so big that there was virtually no room for anything to implant at all, and by the time I found out about it and was able to get it removed, my eggs were all hard boiled and useless :grrr:



ashknowsbest said:


> afm - I woke up in NYC today ... it's about the 3rd day and I'm feeling quite nervous. I want to go out and run some errands today like going to the bank, picking up some food, etc. but I'm just not sure if I want to do it alone! I guess I have to get over it right? My dog looooves NYC thank god, I was really worried about him but he's adorable and has adjusted well already! I guess today I'm about 1 DPO, I don't know for sure but I do know that I was getting some serious cramping on my right side all day after the procedure yesterday and that's where the mature follicle was so ... FX'd I'm 1 DPO!

Good luck in New York - am sure you'll get used to it in time hon, it's just a city, right?
That cramping sounds like good news - all crossed here that the follie did its thing - and that the egg played nice with the boys waiting for her .... Go tarty eggy, go!



purple_hope said:


> *urch* I was reading back your post, and I thought I read " ... came home to a massage from my midwife" lol. Now that sounds awesome, don't you think? You should ask her for one :winkwink:
> 
> 
> AFM, I just came back from my CD3 monitoring and I should find out the results of that some time this afternoon. Last night I was reading the instructions for my suggested treatment, and I noticed they changed my diagnosis from "unexplained" to "acruate" which means curved or arched referring to the shape of my uterus. I was devastated!! They told me it was so minor it wasn't the cause of our infertility!! Grrr... :growlmad: Now I don't know what to think.

Oh wow - wouldn't that be great? She could massage my feet while filling in the paperwork - Hmmmm maybe not, how would she hold the pen?
Unless she had a laptop with voice recognition software??? Yes! that's it - I shall write to my PCT and make it happen :D

Can you give your clinic a ring to ask them about your acruate diagnosis? It seems a bit odd to put that, when they told you it wasn't severe enough to be causing your infertility.xxx



Feisty Fidget said:


> Do you ladies think I'm crazy for ditching the diet and exercising until after the :witch: shows? I'm just worried that if by some flipping miracle it was an IB then putting my body under the stress of exercise and dieting could have disastrous results......

No. Or Yes. Or no crazier than any of us LTTTCers! :wacko:
If it were me, I would do nothing at all that could jeopardise my chances - gentle excercise and healthy eating is fine - heavy excercise and strict dieting not xxx

AFM I had a rough day yesterday with the MS - which seems to have ramped it up a notch ... and spent the day in a management meeting where I learned of all the work I have to do before the end of June - and I really don't know how I shall manage it... I don't have the energy to stay late, and there is so much going on at the minute that I can't see how it will fit into my normal working week.
As Mr Urch says, I can do an hour's work in an hour - and no more... but the deadlines are national, so there is no moving them


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is a bit pants on the work front Urchin :( Are they not making allowances for you now that your pregnant? Please don't stress, the job is just a job and as awesome as it may be you could find another - stress and baby development in my opinion is a big no, no :flower:

Meh completely over the hope of yesterday, quite annoyed that it even happened infact :growlmad: Am going to ditch the diet and exercise as now feeling quite emotionally tender and figure comfort eating is a must (even if I did lose 2.5lbs in 4 days from healthy dieting :wacko:) I was seriously okay about it not being our month before the CM and now I am all "woe is me, I will never fall pregnant. It's not flipping fair" etc :(


----------



## 10yearsttc

Hi girls

As you can see from my username, I am celebrating 10 years TTC this month! Awesome (not). Never had a BFP, not once. 

I gave up somewhere in the middle of it all out of frustration - my cycles are between 25 and 45 days and it was just driving me crazy. I've tried LH tester strips for the last 18 months - no luck.

So... just started IVF (planned ICSI) last week. Yes, I'm over 40, married over 12 years. Enjoying reading all your stories, they are comforting in a way.

x


----------



## lian_83

10yearsttc said:


> Hi girls
> 
> As you can see from my username, I am celebrating 10 years TTC this month! Awesome (not). Never had a BFP, not once.
> 
> I gave up somewhere in the middle of it all out of frustration - my cycles are between 25 and 45 days and it was just driving me crazy. I've tried LH tester strips for the last 18 months - no luck.
> 
> So... just started IVF (planned ICSI) last week. Yes, I'm over 40, married over 12 years. Enjoying reading all your stories, they are comforting in a way.
> 
> x

:hi: I'm really sorry for your story. :hug: Did your FS/RE say anything wrong that prevents you from conceiving? Or are u classified under the Unexplained category?

I am also a very LTTCer. TTC for 3 years, NTNP much longer and never had that BFP. Unfortunately, I can't do IVF :cry:

:dust: I hope the ICSI works for u. It just worked for my TTC buddy 2 months ago so don't give up yet.


----------



## urchin

Welcome 10yrs! Sounds like you're in the right place - we're a very supportive lot round here xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Experiencing cramping on and off again today, wonder what's going on ? I know it doesn't have to do with being pregnant as it's too early but it sure is annoying! Hmm ... only 11-12 more days to go!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Experiencing cramping on and off again today, wonder what's going on ? I know it doesn't have to do with being pregnant as it's too early but it sure is annoying! Hmm ... only 11-12 more days to go!

Ash you are exactly where i was a couple of days ago. My cramping subsided yesterday but returned today. 

I have been quite a bear to deal with today. I could snap at any moment. I figure its just all the hormones. Though my trigger is officially gone from the cheap tests. Meanwhile I am still nursing this cold. I just feel eck. 

Urch congrats on reaching olive status.


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. I'm on cd29 today. Technically Af should arrive today but no show yet. I've been to the loo a million times!!!! Sore bbs have gone but I had such a bad head ache today that I had to leave work. Won't test until Friday if I get that far. I have never had a positive and I'm too scared to believe I ever will. praying hard. 

10yrs welcome. I'm sorry that it's been so long for u. I hope that ur 'journey' will end soon.


----------



## vjpfeif

MrsFX said:


> Hi all. I'm on cd29 today. Technically Af should arrive today but no show yet. I've been to the loo a million times!!!! Sore bbs have gone but I had such a bad head ache today that I had to leave work. Won't test until Friday if I get that far. I have never had a positive and I'm too scared to believe I ever will. praying hard.
> 
> 10yrs welcome. I'm sorry that it's been so long for u. I hope that ur 'journey' will end soon.

Fx for you mrsf. Hope this is it for you.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsFX sounds promising :dance:

10yrs welcome, I'm so sorry it has been so long :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Do u think? No sore bbs tho. Ive been waiting on sore bbs. I am expecting to be out, I expect to need something assisted. I will keep u lovelies posted. Fortunately I have no tests so I will pop to the shop if I need one tomorrow. Going to the shop for a test is the romantic view I had for getting a bfp 18 months ago. Oh no I'm setting myself up for a bucket load of disapointmemt!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome 10 years! 

VJ - the snapping is driving OH crazy! He's sick of me by now I'm sure. He had to go to NJ today to see his son so he will have a break from me for at least 8 hours! :haha: The cramping isn't bad but it's still annoying! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! You're 5 dpiui, are you going crazy?! Lol.


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Welcome 10 years!
> 
> VJ - the snapping is driving OH crazy! He's sick of me by now I'm sure. He had to go to NJ today to see his son so he will have a break from me for at least 8 hours! :haha: The cramping isn't bad but it's still annoying! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! You're 5 dpiui, are you going crazy?! Lol.

Ash i am abolutely going nuts. I cant wait until i have my progesterone done friday. Maybe that will at least help give me a clue? Meanwhile i keep looking at every symptom and analyzing even though i shouldnt have implanted yet. Oh well the wait is just going to kill me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I feel your pain. I am more relaxed than I thought I would be but I'm still being a freak about it! Lol! Are you taking progesterone supplements?


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> :haha: I feel your pain. I am more relaxed than I thought I would be but I'm still being a freak about it! Lol! Are you taking progesterone supplements?

No my dr didnt give me any.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok good, mine either! I was worried that I was the only one who wasn't on the suppositories but I don't think I need them anyways because my progesterone was 9 last time I had it checked and I had a good lining and stuff!


----------



## urchin

It really is the mother of all 2ww's isn't it?
I have everything crossed for you IUI girlies, fingers, legs, eyes, lips, boobies, kidneys EVERYTHING!

I'm also awake again :(
Today I have surpassed myself: went to bed at 8.30 as I was absolutely shattered - wide awake again at 11:30!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the crossed everything Urch!! 

I wasn't even pregnant a couple months ago and I was the same way as you, up every hour or 2 and then I could go to sleep anymore! I hope that passes sooner than later so that you can get all of that work done for work!


----------



## vjpfeif

urchin said:


> It really is the mother of all 2ww's isn't it?
> I have everything crossed for you IUI girlies, fingers, legs, eyes, lips, boobies, kidneys EVERYTHING!
> 
> I'm also awake again :(
> Today I have surpassed myself: went to bed at 8.30 as I was absolutely shattered - wide awake again at 11:30!

Thanks urchin. Im sorry you arent sleeping well.


----------



## Wanting2BMom

I have not been on here in a very long time. It has become harder for me to deal with not getting pregnant when there is no reason why I shouldnt be. I just dont know what to do anymore. I have completely stopped testing both ovulation and pregnancy...at this point I just do not want to care, but I cant help but to care if that makes any sense.


----------



## lian_83

Ash, it's totally normal to feel cranky just after the Ovidrel. Even when I tested it out at 5DPT, everyone seems to be getting on my nerves.

Wanting2bemom, most of us here are the same, so frustrating, ain't it?? :hug:
____

AFM, my BFF (who is not TTC and somehow preventing) just told me she got a very light period 3 days ago and now there's no sign of AF and it's due today.. It sounds like implantation and she knows I'm VLTTC and almost losing my mind with everything and ... :cry: She said she's terrified because she just got a new job and there are some complications with her relationship. I might seem selfish but TBH, I really have no idea how to help her without pulling out my hair.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wanting2bmom I had a complete melt down yesterday over it all, not sure how much more I can take either :(

Lian it may not be an implant bleed, it could just be as she said a really light period :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lian - it's good to know I'm not the only cranky one after that shot!!


----------



## greekgirl

*FF* i have also given up on exercising (even cut down on using my bike) for the same reason. my husband and my doc both think it's silly of me to be so cautious but i don't care. if the thought of it harming a possible baby stresses us out we should anyone who disagrees. 
also the "woe is me..." bit is just part of the routine now. how much longer can a girl wait? it gets too frustrating. so, i feel you. :hugs:
*
10yrttc* welcome to the group. i am not the most active member but i find the girls here to be lovely and open arm-ed. :) i hope everyhting works out for you soon. :hugs:

*ash and vjpfeif* fingers still crossed for both of you. :happydance:
*mrsFX* not every pregnant girl gets sore bbs. i know girls who didn't have any symptoms at all. so don't fret over the bbs not being sore. i really hope you are pregnant!! :kiss:
*wanting2bemom
* it makes sense, or at least i feel that way too. just try not to let it pull you under. i know i let it all the time- poor OH thinks that i have become obsessed but how can you not be? :hugs:

i am finally feeling better. fever is gone, cough is persistant though. i hope it doesn't keep the egg from implanting. i was told to visualize it. :dohh: duh, i have been doing that forever. it doesn't seem to work. trying to stay positive...


----------



## PocoHR

Lian - I am sorry you are going through that with your friend. I hope for both of your sakes that its just a scare (since it sounds like she isn't sure that she's ready for a baby). I'm sending you happy peaceful vibes  

Wanting2BMom - I totally know what you mean about not wanting to care anymore, and then caring inspite of yourself. I think there is nothing we can do to change that, no matter how well you deal with lttc waves and pangs of sadness will always come and go. :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon. 

Ash and VJ - I am so excited for your twws! I really hope you are both getting pregnant as I write this!!! FX for IUI BFPs  :dust: 


Urchin - Wow, what a loopy sleep schedule! I guess baby is already preparing you for its arrival. I hope you got some more rest before you had to start your day though!!

AFM - This cycle has been majorly screwy for me, which is annoying because I decided to kind of actually try this month, as its the last month before we start with the FS. I ovulated a week late, but did get a positive OPK, so I am assuming that means the egg did burst forth... hopefully anyway. I dunno, but I have had almost non-stop spotting throughout the entire cycle, which is pretty bizarre for me. Normally I follow normal patterns of CM and spotting, although I do spot as early as a week before my period. But, its only 5 dpo, and I am already spotting kind of heavily. And all through the follicular phase I was spotting. Anyone have any idea what could cause this?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! You're all so sweet and I still have my everything crossed too! OH and I have been arguing a lot and I'm pretty sure it's because of the fertility meds I've been on .. I've just been extremely irritable all of the time. I don't like being like this, it sucks! I know we'll get through it but it's just hard since we've been bickering at each other CONSTANTLY! 

Poco - sorry you're having such a screwy cycle! Maybe you'll get your bfp this month though and not have to go to the FS! FX'd! I'm not really familiar with what could cause spotting .. I have heard I think that it could be pcos .. but don't take my word for it because I'm really not 100%. 

greekgirl - I'm happy you're feeling better! PMA PMA! I am also sitting here trying to visualize the egg implanting! Hopefully it works this time!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls! You're all so sweet and I still have my everything crossed too! OH and I have been arguing a lot and I'm pretty sure it's because of the fertility meds I've been on .. I've just been extremely irritable all of the time. I don't like being like this, it sucks! I know we'll get through it but it's just hard since we've been bickering at each other CONSTANTLY!
> 
> Poco - sorry you're having such a screwy cycle! Maybe you'll get your bfp this month though and not have to go to the FS! FX'd! I'm not really familiar with what could cause spotting .. I have heard I think that it could be pcos .. but don't take my word for it because I'm really not 100%.
> 
> greekgirl - I'm happy you're feeling better! PMA PMA! I am also sitting here trying to visualize the egg implanting! Hopefully it works this time!

Ash i know exactly how you feel. We took my mother in law out to dinner for her bday last night and i was a royal :witch:. I blame the hormones but its just not me. Well I am 6 days post o today. Need that little bugger to implant. Thinking good vibes. Fx for us both. Everything crossed for us all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - so sorry you're experiencing the same thing! It really is horrible! I'm trying to visualize the egg implanting, maybe that will help!! I just keep reminding myself that it will be over soon and that if it ends in a bfp it's all worth it! Good luck, I'm 3 dpiui so I'm right behind you! Still having cramps on and off but it's not like they hurt, they're just annoying so I can deal.

:hugs:! 
By the way, I'm really happy I have you going through this! It's nice to have someone who really understands at that moment what you're going through!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - so sorry you're experiencing the same thing! It really is horrible! I'm trying to visualize the egg implanting, maybe that will help!! I just keep reminding myself that it will be over soon and that if it ends in a bfp it's all worth it! Good luck, I'm 3 dpiui so I'm right behind you! Still having cramps on and off but it's not like they hurt, they're just annoying so I can deal.
> 
> :hugs:!
> By the way, I'm really happy I have you going through this! It's nice to have someone who really understands at that moment what you're going through!

Ash i agree wholy with you. Its nice to have someone who is having same symptoms and can relate. I love all the ladies on here as well. What a good bunch of
deserving ladies we have.

So i thought i was feling a little better today until i fully woke up and realized every little thing is still quite annoying me. I am sure dh is glad hes at work though i did text him angrily earlier as i found one of my beloved cats stuck in the closet. He must have grabbed a towel and she snuck in and he didnt realize it but i was quite upset. She is fine but it just upset me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's so funny, well it's not funny, but it's nice to know that I'm not the only one sending angry texts! So, we just moved into a new apartment in the city and we had our bed in the living room area for now because that's where the good TV was and our new furniture came this morning and I angrily texted OH once he left for work because we moved the bed into the bedroom and he was supposed to help me get the other tv set up so I could watch my morning shows and didn't! =\ And then he bitched at me because I didn't take the things out of his pants pockets before I sent it down to the cleaners, but it's his job! Like he leaves his things in his pockets and then leaves the jeans down on the floor for days!!!! So we argued about that and then we argued about something else but it's like never ending right now ... 

He did bring me flowers last night though =D What a sweetie!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow you two are sounding like me post clomid :haha:

Poco have you had your progesterone levels checked? I have started heavily spotting earlier and earlier in my cycle and the research I have done has indicated it could be low progesterone - if you have low progesterone you can't sustain a pregnancy meaning we could be implanting but body not allowing pregnancy to continue.


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Guess what? Cd1 for me. Could hardly sleep for excitement last night, little did I know that the witch was playing her cruelest trick yet. So gutted nearly stayed off work. I'm also part of the 'what's the point in trying?' club.
Wantin2bmom I feel your pain honey. 
Went on amazon and ordered soft cups and cbfm sticks, haven't tried these with clean tubes and a book called 'is ur body baby friendly?: Unexplained infertility, miscarriage and ivf failure' anyone heard of it? I'll have a whole ttc section on my bookshelf at this rate!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wowee Laides lots going on, I had a quick sqizz over all of your progress
VJ and Ash If that is how IUI effects you god help my hubby when I am doing IVF :) I am bad enough without any extra hormones. Lets hope all your symptoms are a good sign xx

Poco So sorry you are still continuing to spot and not knowing what your body is doing, I always used to hate those times, it makes TTC much harder on your mental state xx

FF and Waiting I am sorry you are having a rough time with all of this right now, believe me I really do feel your pain, I had a mega melt down when I found out I couldn't conceive naturally, but you will always have these tough times I think you just get stronger with each bout xx

MrsFx Good luck with the testing tomorrow, I always used to get very anxious leading up to testing, lets hope you see those 2 pink lines xx

Purple indeed appt is on tomorrow Good luck with your up coming IUI XX

and yes Lucy eeek:) Butterflies in my tummy today xx

Welcome 10Years, I always find myself feeling quite overwhelmed when I hear women who have been trying to conceive for such a long time, it must be so hard with such a long journey, but you must be so strong to continue on xx

Lian I am sorry to hear you can't even do IVF, Did they give you a reason why this was?? xx

AFM Well Monday we were told that exchange date for our sale would be next week, then yesterday we had a call to say that it has all fallen through, so back to square 1 now, as you can imagine we are gutted but some saving grace is that the people who we are buying from are waiting for us at the moment, but they probably won't want to wait forever and I am sure we won't have the same luck twice and I doubt we will get another offer within 2 weeks again, at this rate we will be living in a flat with 1 or 2 babies, which is not what I wanted for their future :( Anyway on a more positive note tomorrow might make things a little brighter ;)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry Mrsfx just seen your lats post, so sorry the witch got you xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

You'll be okay! And hubby will just have to deal! Lol. It sucks that this is what some of us have to go through to get pregnant but it is what it is, can't change it, just have to deal with it! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Haven't discussed it with DH now but consider NTNP from May onwards :( Just not too sure how much more of this I can take and 4 years until IVF will mean meltdown for me if I continue this way.


----------



## urchin

PocoHR said:


> Urchin - Wow, what a loopy sleep schedule! I guess baby is already preparing you for its arrival. I hope you got some more rest before you had to start your day though!!

It's nuts isn't it? and absolutely exhausting...I went back to bed about 3, so did get a couple more hours in

No idea what the spotting could be about - could you ask your clinic/doctor?


Ash & VJ - sounds like it's fun and games in your houses! The drugs really do mess you about don't they?

Big hugs to FF and W - it really is soul destroying having a goal that you have so little control over :hugs:

MrsFX - am so sorry you're back to CD1 - it is so cruel when your body makes you hope, only to dash you back down again x

MrsH - that's bad news about the house ... moving is stressful enough as it is, without things falling through xx

AFM it's 7.30pm and I'm considering going to bed


----------



## MrsFX

FF I understand how tough it is to put yourself through all this each month. It feels like falling in love doesn't it? a baby becomes a complete obsession that is on my mind all day every day just like early love thinking about what could happen in the future. when its unrequited love it's hellish. A bit deep maybe, maybe its just the oestrogen. 
Have you tried NTNP at all before? It can't really do any harm can it? I'm sure most pg ladies got that way ntnp.


----------



## lucylou7

Mrs FX - So sorry the witch got you, i have had two months like that where witch has been late by 2/3 days i do not dare say any thing then i let my self think for one moment that could i be..... then the b*tch shows up... its so so cruel (((BIG HUGS)))

Poco - Sorry you've had a rubbish time, we will help each other to get through the bad times and together we will all get through it we deserve it each and every one of us 

10yrs - Welcome, and sorry to hear how long it has been for you, this group is great and we will help each other... 

Mrs H - WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! Tomorrow Tomorrow.... I predict you will probably not sleep at all tonight with excitment that every thing is starting to happen... remember you have to tell me every thing!!! he he
Sorry about your sale falling through that is rubbish, and definatly not what you need at all :-(

AFM we are back at IVF clinic Monday for OH tests, as you can imagine he is not looking forward to it at all, but is happy to do it for our bundle of joy


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsFX I have never managed to do NTNP before because DH has such a low sex drive that we would be lucky to have :sex: once a month and obviously this will not result in a baby :( But at least if I knew we didn't have a hope in hell it wouldn't be soul destroying every time the b*tch turned up :(

MrsH it is all so exciting! Can't wait for news! x


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I just came across this thread, I usually stick to my journal and stalk a few ladies that I have really connected with on here. My name is Kimberly, I'm 38 years old about to turn 39, my dh is 49 and we have been ttc for 4 years now and boy have we been through it. Multiple IUI's all unsuccessful, abdominal surgery to remove fibroids, surgery to remove scar tissue, 3 hsg's and still no bfp. We had decided to proceed with IVF and really got the ball rolling and then found out that I had more scar tissue and possible fibroids so IVF was a no go. I'm currently on my 2 RE who seems to be great but at this point of course I'm a little skeptical but at the same time hopeful. I recently had my AMH checked and luckily my egg reserve is still good. I had an HSG last week which revealed that one of my tubes is totally open but the other is potentially obstructed by scar tissue. Next I have to have a biospy of my uterine lining (oh joy joy) and if there is no inflammation then it's on to having the scar tissue removed. He is trying to prepare my uterus for a baby and I hope he can do it. 

I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Ladies, welcome to all the newbies and sorry for the hard times you are all going through xx

Mrs H Good luck for tomorrow, it's so exciting x

FF :hugs: sorry you are feeling down huni x

Good Luck Ash & VJ x

Urchin hope you start getting some more :sleep: x

Poco I was exactly the same this month, spotting on an off from about 6dpo but i think it was because of my hsg last month x

AFM: I went for my results today and it was all good news :happydance: my tube is all clear and oh's swimmers are very good so now they have put me on clomid for 3 months from my next cycle, unfortunately the witch got me on sunday so i will have to wait till next month xx


----------



## Tasha16

Also sorry to anybody the :witch: got :hugs: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

FutureMommie I am so sorry for your tough journey :hugs: You will be very welcome here and I am sure you will find us all very friendly :flower:

Tash congrats on the good news :dance: I will keep you company with the clomid next cycle as it will be my last one! x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I watched marley and me and it was the worst thing I could have done considering my emotional state! I was crying so much, I shouldn't have watched that movie!


----------



## urchin

Welcome FutureM - that certainly sounds like your uterus is conspiring against you! Fingers crossed that they can get it shipshape and ready for IVF!
I found out that I had one mahoosive fibroid that I had to have removed prior to IVF. I think it had been acting as a natural IUD for years, but I didn't find out about it until my AMH had dropped off the bottom of the chart - so it has been donor eggs for me.

Tash - sorry you missed out on this month, but glad that you have now got a start date for chlomid xx

I'm up at stupid o'clock again - I think I really am in training for when the baby comes. I managed to keep myself up til 9 last night, but it made no difference, I was still up at 3


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle how are you today? Hows the spotting any sign that the witch is here?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies just returned from seeing the consultant and she has referred us for IVF as expected, she said we should be starting within 3 months, so over the moon, but in the mean time I have to have another Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy as my dodgy tubes are restricting access to my right ovary so she needs to try and free it up and also she either needs to try and unblock or remove the fallopian tubes because during IVF all the hormones make your ovaries produce fluid and this will just sit in the top of my tubes and will become toxic so she need to sort this out too as she wants to give us the best chance of success, but she was great and so straight talking she kept saying bloody all the time, I also had my first encounter with dildo cam and got to see my ovary and eggs which was great to see, so so happy right now I could be pregnant by my birtday :D


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks ladies for the welcome!!!!!

MrsHowley- That sounds really exciting! Sounds like your Dr is on top of it.!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsH - that's so exciting :)


----------



## urchin

Sounds like you've really dropped on there MrsH - having a consultant who's on the ball really makes a difference x
Can't believe you've only just met my friend Dildo-Cam - he's a peach isn't he? :rofl:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yeah Dildo cam is amazing I saw my ovaries and my little eggy's sitting pretty all plump and juicy, it was amazing, one of those might be my baby one day :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I felt the same way when I was having my scans before IUI. I was like honey! one of those is going to be our baby =D :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ash can you just imagine what it will be like when it is an actual embryo normal fertile myrtles surely can't appreciate it in the same way surely. Speaking of which we were reading the paper in the waiting room today and there was a picture of that Stacey Solomon girl smoking, for god sake what a selfish cow, she may as well just add a load of junk food and coffee in for good measure, but of course she will have a healthy beautiful baby and continue to have more I am sure grrr


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: it is true! It's like when I watch that show teen mom. It makes me sick that these teenagers were able to get pregnant on their first time having sex EVER and I'm sitting here and I've probably BDed like a million times and I still have yet to have a baby! And when I do get pregnant it's not even going to be through enjoyable sex because I have to have IUI or something! How ridiculous! I watch the real housewives of atlanta and it's like that girl kim on there, she was pregnant and still smoked sometimes, its like ... jeeze!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know it boils my blood, I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't drink coffee, I eat really healthy and make sure I have my 5 a day and I have to have IVF and yet these people are drinking, smoking and not really giving a damn and they can get pregnant when ever they want to, I think my pregnancy envy is ultra sensitive today xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: it's okay to have sensitive pregnancy envy today! I have days like that, all the time actually! Omg, to make matters worse, I feel like the universe always throws it in my face! So I got on the elevator to go downstairs yesterday with my OH and there's this pregnant lady like ... so pregnant she was about to burst! standing there, and I'm like way to go universe, just throw it in my face! Terrible! Makes me so jealous, I hate it! Buuuut hopefully my IUI worked this time and I will get that awaited BFP!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know what you mean today there seems to be a lot of people on Facebook posting pictures of their babies, there was one which made me feel quite sad as she had an 11 pound baby and he was really fat and it just made me feel so so sad, and all her status updates were about all the shit food she was eating xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

:( try not to be too sad! We're all here in this together and we all will get there =D Especially since you now started your IVF journey! It really is tough though having to go through all of that. I never EVER thought I would have to have IUI ... ok well let me be honest ... I knew all along I was going to have trouble having children .. my OH and my mother kept telling me I was crazy and this that and the other and turns out I am having issues. I just had a feeling because I had a couple of accidents growing up where the raincoat broke , etc. and really I should have gotten pregnant and didn't and then my mother had me at 18 but never was able to have children ever again (I call myself her angel baby) and so I just had a feeling and I was write. Everyday I wish I was wrong and that my OH and my mother were right but that's just not how it worked out ... 

Now I have to be on all of this medication and be mean to my OH for no reason ... reasons that I can't even control and it all just sucks! Buuut, like I said we're in it together, all of us! And you're starting IVF and the odds for you are GREAT and it will happen and when it does you will love your baby even more than anything in the world because it was such a long journey to get him/her!


----------



## fisher640

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've not been around as much. We took a total and complete break this month. No temping, no charting, no OPKs, no :sex:. <- No seriously. (I also haven't been on B&B as much) I have to say it was really nice. My friend had a baby 2 days ago, and it was so nice to not be wondering if I'm finally pregnant while she's got her new baby. 

CD1 here. 

I called the clinic this morning and we're all set to go with Clomid 50 next month (April) + IUI. It says in their pamphlet they only up the dose if you don't ovulate, so I don't imagine since I'm ovulating without difficulty without clomid that that would change. I'll also have bloodwork and an ultrasound to monitor during the first month with clomid.

I'm trying this month very hard to take steps so that I don't have as much to worry about next month while we're doing the medicated cycle. It's my last semester of grad school so my goals are (and I'm on track so far) is to get as close to 100% as humanly possible of ALL of my coursework complete by the end of March so that I can hopefully be less stressed during April for our 1st medicated cycle. 

I'm open to suggestions of what else I should do to help?


----------



## 10yearsttc

Wow - I've missed a lot, this is an active thread and thank you all so much for your big welcome!

You guys are making me laugh so much... The "Witch", and "Dildo Cam" - hilarious.

I am so new to this IVF thingy - apparently my 6 follicles are ready for harvest on Tuesday, so I will be at the clinic in 3.5 days and who knows what happens. I'll just go along with it. I don't even know if 6 follicles is that good...!:shrug:

Wishng you all the luck I can send you :dust:


----------



## greekgirl

six follicles is plenty i am sure. how great? good luck! :)

i am feeling pretty depressed today. i woke up to light spotting... it's a week before my expected period (my ticker is a little off) and this happened for the first time last month so i guess it's a new disappointment sign. :cry:
i spent the morning crying and wondering what we are doing wrong while getting my things ready for my short trip to athens tonight.
maybe seeing my parents will distract me. i just hope i don't break down and start crying again. i haven't seen them since christmas and everytime i mention my not getting pregnant my mom keeps saying to pray and it will happen in time. i am sick and tired of waiting for a miracle. yeah, my woe is me is kicking in fast. :cry:
sorry for the length.


----------



## 10yearsttc

lian_83 said:


> :hi: I'm really sorry for your story. :hug: Did your FS/RE say anything wrong that prevents you from conceiving? Or are u classified under the Unexplained category?
> 
> I am also a very LTTCer. TTC for 3 years, NTNP much longer and never had that BFP. Unfortunately, I can't do IVF :cry:
> 
> :dust: I hope the ICSI works for u. It just worked for my TTC buddy 2 months ago so don't give up yet.

Thanks Lian... nice of you to take the trouble to send your reply. Both hubby and I test normal, in everything other than I am nearly 41 (shame about that!) 

About to have follicles harvested or whatever it is they do.. then implantation a few days after that I guess. I've already decided I don't want to continue IVF if this doesn't work, it's a rollercoaster and I've had my ride now.

I'll keep reading your posts.... !


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have noticed that we all seem to have cycles of most of us finding it tougher then usual on this hellish rollercoaster. I wonder if it is like Nuns living together having a synched cycle? Maybe our shared experience makes us sensitive to each others moods and so when a few of us are having a tough time we all start experiencing it? :haha:

Well I broke down after the evil mare lodged herself in full residence and started looking at private IVF :blush: It shouldn't be crossing my mind as 3k for one shot only is a huge sum and I know that the NHS will refuse to let me have a round with them if I have had private before (one poor girl wrote that she had a MMC after private IVF and because NHS classed it as successful she wasn't eligible for treatment with them!). So have decided that private IVF WILL wait until the NHS one but as I have 4 years to fill before that I am going to work hard to get our finances in order (we are racking up debt as DH works for Game and they may be about to go into administration so all his hours have been cut :cry:) and then once we are actually managing to achieve some degree of disposable income at the end of the month (Possibly late July/August :wacko:) I will start with accupuncture and possibly reflexology. Western medicine seems to be turning it's back on me and so I am going to look further afield.

Forgot to add that I am back on the clomid as of today :( Not looking forward to it as November's round had me breakdown in a car park just because I couldn't find a space! Am also trying to get my weight down to 112 lbs for optimum BMI results - am on a break from dieting at the moment as needed to comfort eat :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Just a thought FF - how will the NHS know you have had a private go at IVF if you don't tell them?

Especially if you do your scans private - just tell your clinic not to contact your GP :shrug:

What they don't know won't hurt them!


----------



## lian_83

*HELP!* I'm waiting for O but instead I thinking I'm getting AF. :shrug::shrug::shrug: My cycles are slightly longer than average, I usually ovulate around CD17-23. Now, I'm CD19 and I have very light bleeding and dizzy. 

For 3 years I've been TTC, this has *NEVER* happened ever! If anyone could spare some minutes to look at my charts, I'll be so grateful. I don't know what is going on with my body.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lian I think you have just had a surge/drop in hormones that is causing a bit of a bleed, don't sweat it hun and keep at the testing!

Urchin that is sneaky :haha: I do like the idea of trying to play the NHS for fools but we could thoroughly come unstuck if the Private clinic slipped up even once and forwarded on any documentation to GP/Hospital. I did loosely discuss having IVF private abroad with DH as no-way NHS would find out but he wasn't keen :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Also FF have you even considered that 1 round of private could actually work, when I asked my FS yesterday she did say we have a 50% chance of success once she had made my insides more accommodating so much higher than I thought it would be, You would not need to have the NHS round then, you could also egg share to make it a lot cheaper, to be honest I am not sure I could wait another 4 years, it must be at least worth looking into :) xx


----------



## urchin

Data Protection Act says they can't disclose your information unless you sign a document to authorise it ... so if they did 'slip-up' you could claim biiiig damages against them!

But going abroad would definitely be a viable option - there is no way the news would get back home unless you brought it yourselves ....


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Sorry I havent been around much, my new job has been keeping me super busy and when I do get home from work in the afternoons alot of the time I am too tired to post on here. I am trying to silently stalk and keep up with you lovely girls best as I can even though I dont always have time to comment. 

A warm welcome to all of the new girls!!! :flower:

To be honest I dont hardly ever think about TTC at all much these days, I didnt use any OPKs at all this month. Even though me and DH did have :sex: during my fertile window, since I ususally OV pretty regular each month I kind of already know when I will be OV'ing for the most part. But until I am ready to do the surgery I think I am going to just focus on work and saving as much money as I can for my eventual surgery and IUI costs. I did have a crazy dream that I got this blazing dark pink BFP and I broke down and tested but of course I only saw a faint line, which I of course dont trust since I always have a tendency to get those annoying faint lines, I dont think it means anything at all though since it is early still and it was one of the crap dollar store tests. :dohh:

Some how for now i have managed to shut off my desires to have a baby.. I think i just got tired of being depressed and the emotional strain that is involved with LTTC. For now I have somehow found a way to be alright with not having a baby. Work has been keeping me busy so it makes it alot easier to do than when I wasnt working and had more time on my hands to obsess. Plus for the most part I like my job and I am still in a learning phase so it keeps my mind busy. I have been successfully recruiting new hires and had several get hired on with the company and I have an upcoming interview scheduled for a potential new hire next week and some resumes and samples of work coming in as well hopefully this coming week. So things are rolling along really great, and I think my coworker and I will be able to reach our goal of getting 11 new hires on with the company by the end of the month. 

I think I am doing a pretty good job and that I might just have a natural talent for recruting. I am feeling good about it because recruting was always an area of HR that I wanted to try working in and if I stay at this company for a few years and get some good recuriting work experience I can most likely move onto a bigger staffing agency that would pay even higher wages down the road. It is great work experience for my BA degree in the field of HR management as well. So I am finally feeling like things in my life are getting better than they have been in a really long time. Things have been very stressful for me and DH since we moved to the new state and house that we live in now for about 1 year and 8 plus months. I am glad to finally be feeling better about our finances and happier for the first time in a long time. :thumbup:

I am now somehow able to tolerate the endless pregnancy announcements and new born baby pics on my FB, and even my coworker's huge baby belly that I see every day doesnt even phase me anymore. Somehow I have accepted my situation for what it is for the time being, and by making sure I save up my $$ I will be preparing to jump back on the emotional roller coaster with the surgery and infertility treatments when I am ready to give a go all over again in the future. :thumbup:

I hope that all of you lovely girls are having a great weekend!! Good luck and baby dust to all of the IUI girls that are in their 2WW right now and to everyone else waiting on the :witch: to arrive... Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!! :af::af::af: :dust::dust::dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2464246wtqey44u15.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Wannabe I was only thinking about you earlier today! I am glad that you are in a good emotional place right now :flower:

I don't think I can wait 4 years either - found a new batch of wrinkles this afternoon which is hammering home the fact that I am not getting any younger and if I want more then one child then perhaps we should get a move on but after spending the afternoon with DH very pregnant cousin (3 weeks until she pops) I have realised that I am not actually that old as she is starting her family early 30s and to me looking at her she doesn't seem that old, it is just so flipping confusing :wacko:

Urchin your point does sound very intriguing, basically if the clinic screwed up we would be able to sue for enough money for the rounds of IVF that we would have been entitled to anyway. We discussed it earlier and we have a choice of Tokyo next year or IVF and to be completely honest I am so worried it will fail and I will be distraught over emotional battle and the sheer scale of money it has cost for basically nothing that I have decided on our trip to Tokyo first (if we ever get our finances sorted :wacko:) and then start saving for IVF.


----------



## urchin

Hey Wannabe - good to see you chikkie, and very glad that the job is going well for you. Sounds like you have fallen on your feet :hugs:

FF - you gotta do what's right for you ... and Tokyo does sound rather tempting :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If the success rate was higher then 50% then I would probably go for the IVF but as I said to DH to pick IVF over Tokyo, pay out all the money, go through all the emotional drama of IVF and to then have an unsuccessful round I just know that I would be heart broken and always wishing I had done Tokyo first. That said I may squeeze in a private IUI before we go ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am turning 32 this year, so I was getting stressed worrying about my bilogical clock ticking and all of that, but I decided I am going to do this on my own schedule... I do want to have at least 2 kids at minimum. By me just waiting a little while I can have a nice savings and a secure job, and DH should get a pay raise this summer too. Having $$ saved is going to make it easier to be able to afford to stay home with a baby and pay for our infertility treatments etc... If I was rich I wouldnt have any reason to put any of this off and I would of probably did IVF already to be totally honest with you, but unfortunatly I dont have a silver spoon in my mouth and i dont have any infertility benefits.. I dont like being stressed out financially and I know things will get better in time. So for now I am just going to enjoy the positives of being baby free, like sleeping in on the weekends, and coming and going as i please, going on vacations, etc.. Dont get me wrong I would love to have a baby, but I have to be smart in the process....:thumbup:

Its funny, but i didnt even think about having a baby until I was getting closer to 30, although if I had known it was going to be this hard for me and DH to have a baby I would of started the process sooner.... I was so clueless when I first started this whole TTC process, if I only knew than what I know now... :dohh:

@Fiesty, I agree with Urchin, and I think you should go on your vacation and enjoy yourself... I dont know how much IVF costs over there without your goverment benefits, but here the cost is so high between 10 to 14,000.00 based on what I would need, it is a last resort for me really. I pray to god that IUI works for us because otherwise we will be depleting our savings to pay for IVF down the road. Although here some clinics gurantee the IVF works or they would refund your money, or repeat the process again for you, so if I get to the point where we have to do IVF I will be going to one of those clinics that gurantee success or a refund is given...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe that sucks that the cost is so high in the US, here we have seen a localish clinic with 50% success for between 3 and 4k (roughly $6.5k).

I think you are definitely right to try and enjoy the now, I do find that when I am distracted I cope with things so much better but it is just having the time to sit there and think things over is when it all gets too much to handle. Maybe we should start a new thread for LTTTCers that are focusing on enjoying life and not obsessing over it all :haha:


----------



## lian_83

^ Well, AF arrived 11-12 days earlier than expected. :shrug: Just lighter than usual so clinging to that improbable chance that it's IB but I'm realistic so I opted to be CD1 at FF. 
___

When will this happen for me? I've waited for soooooooo long.. 3 years and never had a :bfp: :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Lian :hugs: 

What was your temperature this morning? I only ask because yesterday it was really high which seems odd if your period has arrived :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lian, Big hugs to you hun... I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purple_hope

*lian*, looking at your chart I don't think your AF started. Your temperature has gotten higher instead of getting lower? Also, there is such a thing as ovulation spotting/bleeding. Maybe that's what you are having right now? :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with purple :flower:


----------



## purple_hope

Okay, let me catch up with all of you girls! Here goes:

*urchin* That's a good idea, I'll ask my clinic why they changed my diagnosis. About your work, I would agree with Mr urchin and would say to only do what you can within your work day. After all, you are just 1 person.

*Feisty* I'm sorry you are having a hard time now and again :hugs: But I encourage you to do the private clinic, because this way you at least are not sitting on your butt waiting. Instead, you are proactively trying to make a miracle! And, you can always take baby to Tokyo! =D

*10yearsttc*: Welcome and good luck to you on your IVF!

*ash* and *vjp*, how are things going for you both? Fxed! :D

*MrsH* Sorry to hear about your sale falling through. But I am sooo happy to hear that your appointment went fantastic! Doesn't it feel great when things finally start rolling ...

*lucy*, my DH loves going to our FS lol. He loves the private room they have waiting for him, full of x-rated videos to watch and magazines to read. He more so loves it that usually he goes there during work hours, and technically is getting paid for it :winkwink: So it can be fun! Pass that onto your OH!

*FutureMommie*, welcome! I'm sorry to hear that your journey has been so difficult. We are all here for you, so you are not alone. :hugs:

*Tasha*, wonderful news that everything checked out fine. Yay for Clomid! Are you going to do just Clomid on its own for 3 months? Will you also be monitored?

*fisher*! Another Clomid+IUI lady, welcome to the club =D I have heard that acupuncture does wonders for IUI, I'm considering it myself right now.

*greekgirl*, I'm sorry you had a tough day. I find that talking to my mom really does help when I tell her that she won't ever understand how I am feeling. She obviously has children, and therefore does not have the fear of never having a child. Then she seems to be more so compassionate and understanding. Try it! =)

*wannabeprego* I am so glad to hear that you are enjoying being a working lady =)

Wow, I really should respond sooner than I do otherwise this thread really gets going! Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Mrs H - Thats sounds good, and it wont be long now huni!!! We are going for OH tests tomorrow so getting a little excited!! We wont be far behind you at all! hopefully we can both get our long awaited BFP!! yey

VJ / Ash - How you both feeling? how long before your testing ??

Lian - Sounds funny... maybe IB, have you tested??

FF - thats such a shame for you hun, like Urchin says maybe you could bend the truth a little... or like you say go for IUI before IVF?

Tasha / Fisher - Bring on Clomid! hope it works for you! 

Urchin - How you feeling? hows the sleeping going? hope you are sleeping a little better now  

Well hoping OH SA is better seen as i have been pumping him full of every type of vitimans! ha ha 

Lucy xx


----------



## purple_hope

AFM, I have to say that I have been sooo scared of taking medication and doing any sort of treatment, but I have never felt so energized! Firstly, anytime I went to my FS I felt much better knowing I am at least taking control of the situation and investigating the circumstances. But this cycle with Clomid and my upcoming IUI, I feel even more in control and optimistic! AND I haven't posted on here for a bit because I didn't want to jinx anything, but I have had absolutely NO side effects from taking Clomid :shrug: I am absolutely shocked by this, because my body is sooo sensitive to everything! Like the one time I got pregnant (which ended in a MC), I knew I was pregnant the very next morning! So I am very grateful for this. 

Currently I am feeling cramping in both of my sides so I assume Clomid is working. I'm guessing it's just the follicles growing and maturing. Let's hope there's going to be more than 1 to increase my chances!


----------



## lucylou7

Purple - thats sooo funny huni!! ha ha i will let him know, to lighten the mood i have said we will go shopping after ha 

Check you out no side effects on clomid thats good hun!! hopefully this will be your month!! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Some of you asked how I was going so here it goes. 

I'm being patient is really the only word to describe how I'm doing. I ordered some IC's off amazon on Friday so I'm hoping they'll either be here tomorrow or on Tuesday! Once I get those I will be testing everyday until I get my bfp! I'm 6dpiui today 8dp trigger so I'm wondering if the trigger is out of my system yet? I read that it takes up to 10 days so it should still be in my system today but by the time I get my ic's it should be out! I'm really looking forward to having my tests so I can do my little experiment where the lines get lighter and then darker again. Today I have been constipated (sorry for the TMI) but I know that CAN be a sign of pregnancy so I'm just trying to not dwell on it because I did move and my diet has changed slightly from the move so only time will tell. Thanks for asking! 

VJ how are you doing? Purple what about you? and Lucylou? Hope you girls are doing okay! 

Urchin - still so happy for you! Have you been sleeping any better at all ? I hope so!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Purple so jealous about the no symptoms on clomid ;) Have had a raging headache all afternoon which is normally the start of my clomid symptoms. As for the cramping, yep that is definitely the clomid working it's magic :thumbup:

Ash keeping it all crossed!

Well have been researching local acupuncture and Chinese herbalists so will no doubt be making an appointment after our next FS appointment :)


----------



## lucylou7

Oh ash exciting stuff huni!! bet you are getting excited hun.. hope this is your month  We are off for OH to have his SA tomorrow so moving faster towards IVF now really hope it works we will have loads of BFP's on here... 

FF - let me know how the acupuncture goes? I think i might try it next month heard a few good things about it x


----------



## vjpfeif

Ash I am trying to keep positive. I am 9 days post o today. Trigger has been out of my system for a couple of days now. I have had some meltdowns as i am just worried what if this is not it. Its definitely an emotional roller coaster. I just keep praying which is all i can do. I have immense pain this morning in my right side and thought for sure i was going to have to ring the doctor tomorrow, and that i probably had a kidney infection or something, but then went to bed and when i woke up the pain was gone. I am trying not to read too much into things anymore as there is nothing i can do. It will either be :bfp: or :bfn:. It is that simple. I know i sound like a downer. Its just how i am feeling right now. I hope things keep going well for you. Fx. Almost through the tww.


----------



## purple_hope

*ash* I am on CD8 and just finished my last clomid pill last night, and thankfully have had no side effects from it. I am going to my FS Tuesday for my CD10 monitoring to see how many follies I have and to get blood work done. Then we'll see what they say. I'm not sure when I'm going to ovulate this cycle, therefore not sure when they are going to schedule the IUI. Will keep you all posted.

I know you and vjp both said you took the injection shot for ovulation. I don't recall my FS suggesting that to me. Why did you take the injectible instead of waiting to naturally O? I'm going to research about those 2 options, but just wanted to know what your DR/FS said about it? Thanks.

I can imagine that this 2ww is one of the longest. But I would say to try and enjoy this time of hope, because it is one of the only times you can feel peaceful and content through a cycle. I find CD1 until past O to be the most stressful, but then I try to be "easy breezy" =). That will be my plan this time round as well ... weeeell maybe this cycle I am also going to try to be "easy breezy optimistically positive" :D 

:dust: to you girls!


----------



## purple_hope

*Fesity* I'm sorry you have a headache! :hug: I wanted to let you know that although I am not having side effects, my DH has decided subconsciously to have them all for me! So I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone! He has a horrible headache, really moody, and keeps demanding homemade chocolate chip cookies from me! LOL :dohh:


----------



## Tasha16

purple_hope said:


> Okay, let me catch up with all of you girls! Here goes:
> 
> *urchin* That's a good idea, I'll ask my clinic why they changed my diagnosis. About your work, I would agree with Mr urchin and would say to only do what you can within your work day. After all, you are just 1 person.
> 
> *Feisty* I'm sorry you are having a hard time now and again :hugs: But I encourage you to do the private clinic, because this way you at least are not sitting on your butt waiting. Instead, you are proactively trying to make a miracle! And, you can always take baby to Tokyo! =D
> 
> *10yearsttc*: Welcome and good luck to you on your IVF!
> 
> *ash* and *vjp*, how are things going for you both? Fxed! :D
> 
> *MrsH* Sorry to hear about your sale falling through. But I am sooo happy to hear that your appointment went fantastic! Doesn't it feel great when things finally start rolling ...
> 
> *lucy*, my DH loves going to our FS lol. He loves the private room they have waiting for him, full of x-rated videos to watch and magazines to read. He more so loves it that usually he goes there during work hours, and technically is getting paid for it :winkwink: So it can be fun! Pass that onto your OH!
> 
> *FutureMommie*, welcome! I'm sorry to hear that your journey has been so difficult. We are all here for you, so you are not alone. :hugs:
> 
> *Tasha*, wonderful news that everything checked out fine. Yay for Clomid! Are you going to do just Clomid on its own for 3 months? Will you also be monitored?
> 
> *fisher*! Another Clomid+IUI lady, welcome to the club =D I have heard that acupuncture does wonders for IUI, I'm considering it myself right now.
> 
> *greekgirl*, I'm sorry you had a tough day. I find that talking to my mom really does help when I tell her that she won't ever understand how I am feeling. She obviously has children, and therefore does not have the fear of never having a child. Then she seems to be more so compassionate and understanding. Try it! =)
> 
> *wannabeprego* I am so glad to hear that you are enjoying being a working lady =)
> 
> Wow, I really should respond sooner than I do otherwise this thread really gets going! Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!

Thank you, yeah just the clomid, i have to have bloods done on day 21 then I'm back at hospital in four months x


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - good luck with the acupuncture =D Let me know how it goes, I've wanted to try it for a while! 

LucyLou - good luck with your OH's SA! I hope the numbers are good and FX'd for you IVF that's coming up soon! 

Purple - I'm happy to hear that you had no side effects while I'm clomid, so lucky! And I hope you have a good follicle or two ready to go! My doctor suggested the trigger, I dont' really know why to be honest, I mean I do ovulate on my own according to previous bloodwork but since we had been trying for 14 months without success he didn't just want to do the same thing, meaning, didn't want to just wait for natural ovulation. He suspects also that I may have weak ovulation so the trigger would have helped with that if that was the case! I hope that helped!


----------



## Janers

Hi ladies, I see you have all got to know each other quite well, maybe I can join this wonderful conversation. I'm trying to conceive #1, my signature tells most of my story, but I'd love to join your conversation and get to know all you lovely ladies better!


----------



## purple_hope

*Janers* welcome! :wave: Your story sounds very similar to mine. I too was married June 2010, and been trying since then. Since your a LTTCer, this is the place to be. Here you will find the most supportive and devoted group of ladies! =)


----------



## Janers

purple_hope said:


> *Janers* welcome! :wave: Your story sounds very similar to mine. I too was married June 2010, and been trying since then. Since your a LTTCer, this is the place to be. Here you will find the most supportive and devoted group of ladies! =)

Thanks!! Its great to find ladies in the same situation. I'm just so ready to be a mom! I really try and stay positive about the whole situation! I am really good at distracting myself


----------



## lian_83

*FF, Purple*, thanks for looking at my chart.. Temp actually plummeted today and flow has gotten heavier.. So it's the witch after all, showing up 12 days earlier!!! ](*,)

I called FS and got my bloodwork done. They can't offer any explanation why this happened, said sometimes cycles could just do that. :shrug: Oh well, Occam's razor!


----------



## urchin

Hi Janers and welcome to the LTTTCer thread :hugs:
It's very friendly in here - consider yourself one of the gang and dive straight in xxx

Well ladies, I'm 10 weeks today! Hurrah!
Only 2 more weeks til I'm out of the super scary phase - I keep telling myself that having seen a good heartbeat at 8 weeks, my chances are 98% (and not reading any of the threads from the other 2% in first tri!) But I still won't settle any until I get green lights in a fortnight


----------



## purple_hope

yay 10 week old baby prune! :happydance: I can't believe how fast time has gone by! 2 more weeks will be done in no time urch, and then we can all have a toast to baby! =)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Happy 10 weeks urchin :dance: I must say you are very brave venturing into the first tri forums! I was positively petrified last time round about all the sad stories in there, have already decided to steer clear if we ever get lucky again :flower:

Welcome Janers, I am sure you will find us a most agreeable group :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

Happy 10 weeks urchin! I sometimes peruse the threads in 1st tri out of curiosity and it scares the c**p out of me so many sad stories


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy 10 weeks Urchin! Yay for your little prune! The other girls are right 2 weeks will fly by especially since you have so much going on at work! I'm going in this morning to get my CD 21 or in my case it's CD 23 blood work done to make sure I ovulated and I guess I'll have those results by Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm 7 DPO today ... I'm feeling gassy, really bloated, somewhat irritable, but that finally faded! I had some pulling pains a couple of days ago but other than that, I feel pretty normal! I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad sign. I guess we'll see! My IC's should be here today or tomorrow and I can't wait for them! I want to test my trigger again but don't have any cheapies and don't want to waste FRER's so I'll just have to wait. The trigger may be gone by the time I get my tests but oh well!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ash :wave:

im 7dpo as well :thumbup: when you planning on testing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm going to test on March 17th or 18th! I'm excited but also nervous. I had my IUI on March 5th and I don't want it to end in BFN! :\


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ... let me say that again. I will be testing out the trigger every day once I get my IC's in but I'm not going to take the test seriously until the 17th or 18th! Lol.


----------



## gilmore85

fx for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!! You too!! How are you feeling ?


----------



## gilmore85

tired but I always am anyway so wouldnt class that as anything and have a bit of an upset stomach at the minute, just wanting to go back home and go to bed lol


----------



## lian_83

GL Ash.. I hope u get your :bfp: :dust: I think your Ovidrel would be gone by now, was it just 5000miu?? Mine took only 4 days to leave my system.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not sure what the dosage was to be honest, I still have the paperwork but don't feel like getting it out right now! :haha: I'm having a lazy day! I read that it can take up to 10 days to get out of your system, either way I'm testing everyday until I get my bfp since I have the IC's. I got 25 for 5$ so that's not so bad!

I really hope I get my bfp this month too! I'm feeling kinda down today to be honest because I haven't had any implantation bleeding or anything but it's okay, I just have to wait and see what happens!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash don't feel bad about not having implant bleed :flower: Only 1 in 3 actually have it and I didn't with sprout. Some months though I think I have implant bleed and it always ends in disappointment! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bunches! Makes me feel better. I kept trying to find out what the actual number was for people who actually get the IB and now I know so thank you! :hugs:!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Well ... let me say that again. I will be testing out the trigger every day once I get my IC's in but I'm not going to take the test seriously until the 17th or 18th! Lol.

Ash i tested out the trigger and mine has been gone for a few days. I am hoping that i will get that :bfp: soon. Today was 10 days post o and my only symptoms are very sore nips (sorry tmi) and starving with cravings. I was severly disapointed this eve when i could not get my dipped ice cream cone. That is all i wanted, well that and fried potatoes. My dh laughed at me. Oh well. How is it going for you? 

Purple how are things going? 

Urch congrats on your little prune.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Symptoms sound good vj :) I have been having slight cravings, cramps off and on all dy today and a couple days ago. The area around my nipples is darker which is weird and I've been moody. Not sure if the moodiness has anything to do with it but I usually am not this moody. Anyways I'm 7dpiui and trying to stay patient :)


----------



## purple_hope

*vjp* I am doing kind of okay I guess. I'm kinda stressing about my CD10 monitoring tomorrow morning. I just realized I need to have all of my consent forms signed for tomorrow, and I have not gotten a witness to sign them :dohh: Hopefully they will work something out with me. I'm also not sure whether I should be doing a trigger shot or just ovulate naturally for the IUI. I'll try and get the clinic to re-explain all of that to me again tomorrow.

Girls your symptoms sound quite promising! :dust:


----------



## urchin

Double post!


----------



## urchin

Thanks for all the congratulations chikkies - 1/4 of the way through and it feels like a real milestone ... just need that precious 12 week scan :D

FF, I had to stay away from First Tri til after my 8 wk scan and even now I don't open any of the sad threads - I just can't face reading all of the 'it's all gone wrong' stories.
I'm not knocking the women who are posting them, but it scares me too much to read them so I just skip on by.

I have my midwife coming this morning to see me :dance: How exciting is that!

Good luck with the testing Ash and VJP ... I really have everything crossed for the pair of you xxx


----------



## urchin

Triple post!


----------



## purple_hope

Where is everyone? And how is everyone doing? :huh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing good and I'm here! I've been symptom spotting but that's nothing new!

How are you doing ?


----------



## purple_hope

It's like a ghost town in here!

I am doing good. I really should not have been stressing last night about the consent forms being signed for my CD10 monitoring. Apparently the latest I can submit them is before my IUI, so phhew!

Okay so when I said I was sensitive to medication and everything, I was not wrong! Apparently I have 5 potential follicles right now (sizes 10, 12, 12, 14 and 15). My FS won't do the IUI if I have more than 3 though, so here's to hoping 2 stop growing! I go in again tomorrow morning CD11 to continue being monitored.


----------



## vjpfeif

purple_hope said:


> It's like a ghost town in here!
> 
> I am doing good. I really should not have been stressing last night about the consent forms being signed for my CD10 monitoring. Apparently the latest I can submit them is before my IUI, so phhew!
> 
> Okay so when I said I was sensitive to medication and everything, I was not wrong! Apparently I have 5 potential follicles right now (sizes 10, 12, 12, 14 and 15). My FS won't do the IUI if I have more than 3 though, so here's to hoping 2 stop growing! I go in again tomorrow morning CD11 to continue being monitored.

Wow purple that is quick. I hope you lose a couple so you can make it to iui.


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks *vjp*, how are you doing today? Fxed for you hun.


----------



## lucylou7

hey guys what a nightmare trying to get on here think the site in the uk has been down for a few days as ive not been able to get on! Well oh performed really well.. In and out of the room for his sa he said the room was like some thing from the 70's the results are in in about 1/2 weeks so then we will just be waiting for our next appointment so i hope that hurrys up! 

Hows every one else? Xx


----------



## urchin

Site was down on Monday purple - then yesterday it wasn't working properly during the day (it would either post your messages 2/3 times or not at all!) Then they took it down again in the evening, presumably to fix the mess :shrug:

I'm sure we'll all reappear shortly :D

My midwife appointment went well - she was lovely ... she liked my dogs which is always a good indication!
I have found that I will be consultant led due to the fibroid op - so I will be talking through c-sections with her/him when I go for my scan.

Other than that, not a lot new - just waiting for 12 weeks to arrive

How's the 2WWers doing this morning??


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. I'm on cd 6 feeling surprisingly upbeat. Using my cbfm again and so far so high. Planning on dtd every other day and on the peak but DH is working nights this week so I'm hoping he'll wake me up. My book arrived. It's a limitless scary tbh. So far I think it is about immunological reasons for infertility. Got until June to read it all tho so I won't rush it. 

Done 2 of my couch to 5 k runs and that has helped the great feeling. I've put exercise on hold whilst ttc but it has given me something else to obsess over!

Urch congrats on 10 weeks just 2 to go!!
Vj symptoms sound great 
Hang in there Ash!
Ff I've had accupunture if u have any questions. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Mrsfx I will no doubt end up pumping you for info :haha: When you had your sessions did the accupuncturist say what he thought could be causing your infertility or did you just have the sessions with minimum input from them?

I tried all day yesterday to upload a post as had a tough morning clearing out all the baby things from the Nursery and wanted to vent :( Site wouldn't let me post though! Hope it's sorted now.

CD6 and last clomid tablet taken, side effects so far are minimal but headaches have been bang on every evening and I got a batch of hot flushes Monday evening/night which was terrible, hopefully no-more of those!


----------



## gilmore85

Well 9DPO today and have a huge sore and bloated belly going on


----------



## greekgirl

do you guys believe in jinxing chances? i don't want to but with all my bad luck i have become superstitious. so i will say nothing... only that i have so much work to do in the next three days i am stressing out. good thing i don't drink coffee! :wacko::wacko:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - fingers crossed for us still! When are you going to start testing? 

Urchin - yay for 10 weeks! Can't wait until you're out of the first trimester that way you can relax a little more :) Oh and I'm happy you like your midwife, I'm sure it will make things much easier!

For those trying accupunture - let me know how it goes! I've always wanted to try it but I've been a baby about having all of these needles in me! :haha:

FF - I'm happy the clomid wasn't too bad on you. I had about the same symptoms as you minus the headaches. The hot flashes were the WORST! They made me so miserable, I would ALMOST be asleep and then I would have a hot flash and it caused me to be so irritable and OH and I would end up arguing. Oh man, glad that's over for now! 

Gilmore - bloated belly is good =D FX'd for you! 

AFM - I felt off yesterday, like I felt my blood pumping more if that makes sense. So weird. It freaked me out yesterday. I was also getting cramps on and off yesterday and during the night hours I had this pain/cramp/tightening near my right pelvic bone. I'm really trying not to get excited but it's getting really hard at this point. I've taken a nap everyday for the past 3 days around 2 o'clock and my boobs/nipples are so sore. Hm ... maybe this is it?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash this is sounding so promising :dance:

Amy Hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

:) Thanks FF! I am keeping my FX and trying to stay positive!


----------



## gilmore85

not getting my hopes up got the signs of a migraine about to attack which i usually got a few days before af turns up


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Headaches are also common in early pregnancy as it is caused by the 'alien' HCG being introduced into your system ;) xx


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - fingers crossed for us still! When are you going to start testing?
> 
> Urchin - yay for 10 weeks! Can't wait until you're out of the first trimester that way you can relax a little more :) Oh and I'm happy you like your midwife, I'm sure it will make things much easier!
> 
> For those trying accupunture - let me know how it goes! I've always wanted to try it but I've been a baby about having all of these needles in me! :haha:
> 
> FF - I'm happy the clomid wasn't too bad on you. I had about the same symptoms as you minus the headaches. The hot flashes were the WORST! They made me so miserable, I would ALMOST be asleep and then I would have a hot flash and it caused me to be so irritable and OH and I would end up arguing. Oh man, glad that's over for now!
> 
> Gilmore - bloated belly is good =D FX'd for you!
> 
> AFM - I felt off yesterday, like I felt my blood pumping more if that makes sense. So weird. It freaked me out yesterday. I was also getting cramps on and off yesterday and during the night hours I had this pain/cramp/tightening near my right pelvic bone. I'm really trying not to get excited but it's getting really hard at this point. I've taken a nap everyday for the past 3 days around 2 o'clock and my boobs/nipples are so sore. Hm ... maybe this is it?

Ash i decided not to test today. I think i will test tomorrow and friday. Keeping my fx for us. My bbs are extremely sore and continue with on off cramping in pelvic area. Hoping this is it and not af.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies hope you are all well, I have not been able to get on lately, I hope I haven't missed too much, If I have can some one brief me to keep me up to date :D 
Got my report from my immense FS today, proper words I liked....... Gonadotrophins are normal, I have a anterverted uterus with normal endometrial lining yay
I have a possible small hydrosalpinx on my right side boo
my antral follicular count which is resting is 5 and 6, god knows what the normal range is!! Any ideas ladies??
Both ovaries are accessible for egg collection yay
Oh and I have consented to tubal surgery and a salpingectomy.... Obviously I had to use google a lot to translate all those lovely words, but I am happy with that pretty much :) xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - I'm having the same symptoms, very sore boobs and cramps on and off! It's really making me get my hopes up but who knows! I didn't get my IC's today so I won't be testing until they get here! Hopefully tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - when did your symptoms start?


----------



## urchin

Gilmore - bloating is definitely a good thing xx



ashknowsbest said:


> Urchin - yay for 10 weeks! Can't wait until you're out of the first trimester that way you can relax a little more :) Oh and I'm happy you like your midwife, I'm sure it will make things much easier!

Cheers chikkie - 12 more sleeps to go til scan day!
your signs are looking good hon, hoping your ICs turn up soon
ooo and VJP too ... everything crossed for testing day tomorrow





MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies hope you are all well, I have not been able to get on lately, I hope I haven't missed too much, If I have can some one brief me to keep me up to date :D
> Got my report from my immense FS today, proper words I liked....... Gonadotrophins are normal, I have a anterverted uterus with normal endometrial lining yay
> I have a possible small hydrosalpinx on my right side boo
> my antral follicular count which is resting is 5 and 6, god knows what the normal range is!! Any ideas ladies??
> Both ovaries are accessible for egg collection yay
> Oh and I have consented to tubal surgery and a salpingectomy.... Obviously I had to use google a lot to translate all those lovely words, but I am happy with that pretty much :) xx

MrsH I'll not pretend to know what all of those things are - but I'll take your word for it that it's good news :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks urchin! Can't wait to see your little bean on the ultrasound!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well ... I guess it won't be a bean at that point but you know what I mean :)


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - when did your symptoms start?

My bbs started getting sore 2 days ago. I also feel nauseated at times but not enough to be sick. Just like a blah feeling. I really hope this is it but im just not sure. I think i will be devastated if it isnt.


----------



## MrsFX

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oooo Mrsfx I will no doubt end up pumping you for info :haha: When you had your sessions did the accupuncturist say what he thought could be causing your infertility or did you just have the sessions with minimum input from them?
> 
> I tried all day yesterday to upload a post as had a tough morning clearing out all the baby things from the Nursery and wanted to vent :( Site wouldn't let me post though! Hope it's sorted now.
> 
> CD6 and last clomid tablet taken, side effects so far are minimal but headaches have been bang on every evening and I got a batch of hot flushes Monday evening/night which was terrible, hopefully no-more of those!

My accupunturist didn't diagnose anything, she said most of her work is fertility and my friend thinks that she helped her to get pg. she was aiming to get my chi flowing. My friend had irregular cycles following mc so they had that to work on. It relaxed me and we did it for just over a cycle 5 weeks. Although I'm not pg I would recommend it. Let us know how u get on. 
I'm sorry to hear that u have had a really sad time. Hugs. Xxxxxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hm okay! Thanks for sharing! I'm about to go crazy over here!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

A family member suffers with Endo and she has acupuncture for this and a few other things. Her guy is so good that without even taking a medical history he knew she had Endo and fibroids, so will probably go with him. I figure even if it doesn't work I will at least benefit from the serenity :haha:

I think we have a few IUI :bfp: coming up! This will probably cause me to save up for one ASAP too :haha:


----------



## purple_hope

*lucy*, was it like the good 70s or the bad 70s? Thumbs up or down on the room? I'm sure your OH's results will be wonderful, he's been working hard on his numbers.

Good to hear about you liking your midwife, *urch*. Now that you 2 have gotten to know each other, ask her for that massage :rofl:

*MrsFX* Yay for feeling upbeat, so important!

*Feisty* Sorry that we were unreachable when you needed us :hugs:

*gilmore* Hope that your belly bloat is making room for baby! =D

*greekgirl* I totally get the jinx fear and being superstitious. Hope you are in a happy place.

Ohhhh feeling off *ash*? Awesome :thumbup: Can't wait for your ICs :haha:

*vjp* so excited for you sore bbs! Yay!

*MrsH* I think I remember my FS saying that they'd like to see at least 4 antral follicles? So you're good! =)

Well, I'm not sure how interested you all are in my follicle sizes, so in terms of follicles count somehow I went from 5 follicles to 7 :dohh: I needed minus 2, not plus 2! We'll see now what CD12 has in store for me.

Oh and the clinic explained to me why I did not need to take a trigger shot to ovulate. Apparently they believe if you have shown to ovulate on your own, they don't think you need a trigger shot. I'm good with that explanation.


----------



## urchin

Damn! I _knew_ I'd forgotten to ask the midwife something :rofl:
Oh well, will get my massage next time :thumbup: @purple

FF - you're getting tempted towards IUI then :D - I think you're right as well, there's some very good signs going on amongst the IUI crew (go Beanies, go Beanies!)

AFM - up at 5 again ... I should get a job as a milkman!
11 more sleeps ... desperate to reach 12 weeks so I can stop wishing my life away!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am sure they will drag Urchin :wacko: Completely understand why you are wishing them away though :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

11 more sleeps urch!

Well bloats gone down but temps gone up :wacko: no idea anymore


----------



## jwilliams918

I know exactly how you feel. We have been TTC since Sept 2010 with no sign of a BFP. We are very discouraged but my DH is trying to be so supportive though. I am on my 4th round of Clomid and I'm about to start my second round of Metformin. I have never gotten a positive OPK until about 2 weeks ago so that lifted our spirits a little bit. However, I am supposed to have my AF tomorrow and I'm worried so much that I've almost made myself aick over it. I just want something to happen soon.


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies I haven't welcomed. 

Sorry I have been AWOL, but I was waiting for my HSG. I had it done yesterday and I'm thrilled to say that all is clear! The bad part, I'm still unexplained.


----------



## jwilliams918

Hello, I am new to the site so I don't know much about it. However, I do know that I am struggling emotionally with our current situation. We have been married since Sept 2010 and have been TTC since then as well. It has been a long and bumpy road so far. My periods were always on schedule to the day until March 2011. I was about 14 days late. We were getting very excited but continuously got BFN. Then on the 15th day I passed a large blood clot that worried me. I called my current Gyno and they just said that I probably had a miscarriage but they didn't have me come into the office or anything. They didn't really seem concerned. From that point on, my periods have been extremely irregular being anywhere from 7-14 days late each cycle. Which brought along even more disappointment. I changed Gynos in August 2011 and I absolutely love her. She's been so great. She started me on Clomid 50mg in December 2011 along with multiple blood tests and an ultrasound. Everything came back normal. My OH had a SA done as well but his count was a little low and thick. The dr couldn't tell if I was ovulating because I wasn't ever getting positive OPK results. So she added Metformin to the Clomid in February 2012. I finally got positive OPK results March 1-4 so that lifted our spirits a little. However, I am scheduled to start my period tomorrow and I"m really nervous. I just feel like I am going to start with the cramping and fatigue so I feel like I've already set myself up for disappoinment. I'm very discouraged and in need of support. Please help!!! Sorry for the long drawn out story...:cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - did you test today?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jwilliams welcome hun :hugs: We are all pretty much in the same state of limbo, not knowing what (if anything) is wrong with us and why we aren't pregnant yet. I am sure you will find lots of support here :flower:

Amy - Triphasic chart with implant 5DPO :dance: Keeping it all very crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

haha Danielle your not helping me, I'm trying to remain calm and level headed although im getting anxious now as af could be due in 2 days or in 5 think if my temps are still high at 12 DPO i'll have to test


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Plan!


----------



## greekgirl

jwilliams918 great on finally getting your positive OPK! are you feeling the cramping already? i know how you feel.... this whole LTTTC deal wears us down. just hang in there. and keep writing it out. i just read that writing out your thoughts helps reduce stress and we all know that stress is the #1 baby making blocker - or one of the reasons... 
so keep writing. you will find plenty of support here. :hugs:

dazed- yay on being all clear! :happydance: maybe you are closer to your BFP now. you know what they say about the dye helping guide along the sperm... but boo on the unexplained category. 
i hate being in a category. i hate feeling so helpless...

AFM i am still waiting.


----------



## Dazed

greekgirl said:


> dazed- yay on being all clear! :happydance: maybe you are closer to your BFP now. you know what they say about the dye helping guide along the sperm... but boo on the unexplained category.
> i hate being in a category. i hate feeling so helpless...

Thanks. I hate being unexplained, but I am relieved there is nothing wrong with me that they can see.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I got my IC's and took one of them with really crappy pee and it was bfn, so, that sucks!


----------



## Janers

I read this thread a lot since I found it, and I'm trying to find a good place to jump in! So I'll just go for it!

Dazed: I hear about a lot of ladies who came back from their HSG after TTC for quite a while and thats all it took, their BFP followed! Fingers crossed for you!

Gilmore85: Good luck to you lady!! I expect AF in 5-7 days, well hopefully AF will stay far far away! What do you do to keep your mind off it? I can sit here all day and think about it! I'm really good at driving myself crazy!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - did you test today?

I did. It was negative. I am still holding on though. I really felt like i was last night. I was having af like cramps and then all of a sudden this large amout of creamy cm (sorry tmi). So i am hoping i am not out yet, because no af and lots of bouts of nausea. No throwing up just like a constant nausea. I amtrying to keep my head up and think positive. Maybe tomorrow i will see :bfp:.

How about you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I tested but not with fmu and I peed like a lot about 5 minutes before I did the test and it was bfn ... annoying! I'm feeling pregnant too like having cramps on and off, having sharp pains in my pelvic area and boobs are sore but bfn. So lame!


----------



## urchin

Dazed said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL, but I was waiting for my HSG. I had it done yesterday and I'm thrilled to say that all is clear! The bad part, I'm still unexplained.

Glad to hear the pipes are clear Dazed - though unexplained is a seriously pants diagnosis :(

Hi JWilliams - sounds like you've come to the right place :hugs: 
We're all here in the same boat; supporting each other through the grim times and cheering each other on through the good ones x



gilmore85 said:


> haha Danielle your not helping me, I'm trying to remain calm and level headed although im getting anxious now as af could be due in 2 days or in 5 think if my temps are still high at 12 DPO i'll have to test

no no no no no no NO! I have enough trouble with people having one name each - I'll be completely lost if we all start having proper names too!



ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I got my IC's and took one of them with really crappy pee and it was bfn, so, that sucks!

Bugger and bum - but it's very early days yet hon. Keep at it :thumbup:



Janers said:


> I read this thread a lot since I found it, and I'm trying to find a good place to jump in! So I'll just go for it!

Goodo! jump in and you'll be in the thick of it in no time. Some threads are cliquey, but we like new people as much as we like the old ones :hugs:


AFM I got my NHS scan letter today - with an appointment booked for.....

wait for it.....

an hour before the private one I have booked :rofl:
so looks like I'll be cancelling the private one and making the most of my tax contributions :D


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies how are we all today?

How are you IUI girlies doing?? xx

Welcome Jwills, you will feel very welcome here it is a fab group of ladies :D

Urchin I just am amazed that we are already counting down to your 12 week scan, it is just fab, I bet you can't wait to see Eenie again, if not a bit nervous xxx

All you limbo girls it must be so frustrating to be unexplained but at least you have the best chance of a natural conception, It is not always great to be told you will never conceive naturally, I am due to have a salpingectomy soon, so I really will never be able to, so good luck to all of you and I really hope you all get your surprise, much wanted BFP's soon xxx

Dazed Make sure you make the most of your heightened fertility for the next 3 months, I hope the HSG has given you the boost to getting your baby xx

AFM We have had yet another offer on our flat and we have accepted, fingers crossed for a successful sale this time, I am not sure I could take the disappointment again what with my impending op, and IVF cycle xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks urchin. I know it's still early and I am still crampy and having this sharp pain in my right side but who knows what's going on at this point! I'm going to keep testing now that I got my IC's everyday until AF gets here.


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All 

Urchin - Cant wait for the 12 week scan ! yey... all this not sleeping is just preparing for baby im sure! ha ha 

Mr H - Yey to all being ok... we are just waiting for our appointment now, so not long for us i hope!! 

VJ & Ash - Its early days yet... every thing crossed for you x

Purple - It was very bad 70's the way the OH explained it i think bless him for just going in there and doing it! ha ha 

Welcome to all the newbies!! 

Hi to every one else, we have a lot of lovely ladies on here now so struggle to remember every ones posts.. 

I think we are going to see a lot of BFPs this year and i cant wait!  xx


----------



## urchin

Thanks lucy - I think that must be it ... right now I am practising for 2am feeds!

keep us posted Ash (I'm sure you will!) :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well CD7 and about to start the madness off all over again, not hopeful, not caring and just plain ready to give it all up!


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: wish there was more i could say, i think it could just be becuase of the time of year its not a good time for us childless ones this weekend.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone i hope ur all well? FF sorry u are feeling down huni :hugs: good luck to everyone in the tww and welcome to all the newbies this thread grows so quickly xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Another bfn this morning so I called the FS this morning and made an appointment for the 20th of this month to meet with my doctor and get injectibles + IUI. If this next cycle doesn't work I will be doing IVF. It's not worth the emotional crappiness to only have a 20% chance, at least with IVF I get a 70% chance.


----------



## Tasha16

Mrs H well done in the sale and i hope this one goes through for u x Omg Urchin i can not believe how quickly time is flying by for you 10w 4d's already woohoo come on 12wks :happydance: xx


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Another bfn this morning so I called the FS this morning and made an appointment for the 20th of this month to meet with my doctor and get injectibles + IUI. If this next cycle doesn't work I will be doing IVF. It's not worth the emotional crappiness to only have a 20% chance, at least with IVF I get a 70% chance.

Ash are you sure you are out this month?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm 11dpiui still getting bfn's so I scheduled my appointment so that I have the medication IF I'm out. I'm still getting cramping and stuff so I'm pretty sure AF is coming. I thought I was but now I'm really doubting it. There's not even a hint of a line.


----------



## Razcox

Hey everyone, got some news yesterday that has knocked me back again. We have been declined funding of IVF with PGD :( They have missed the whole point of us apllying for it despite the fact they have had since JULY to review my case. 

I just feel so angry and depressed that we have been let down yet again by the NHS. I am close to throwing in the towel as i dont know ho many more times i can pick myself up from all this crap!!


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Raz. Thats crap that they won't fund you.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Raz I am so sorry hun, that is utter sh%^e, is there any way you could fund it yourself, It is so hard when we have to rely on scientists and doctors to help us get PG, we should all be entitled to free IVF, This game is not fun at all xxx


----------



## Razcox

MrsHowley81 said:


> Raz I am so sorry hun, that is utter sh%^e, is there any way you could fund it yourself, It is so hard when we have to rely on scientists and doctors to help us get PG, we should all be entitled to free IVF, This game is not fun at all xxx

Afraid not as its over £7000 and we just dont have that sort of money :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

That is rubbish, is there anyway you can appeal? There has to be something out there :( xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know infertility network helped my friend it might be worth contacting them xxx


----------



## purple_hope

Well, I hate to add to the bad news but looks like I'm out for the IUI this month. I apparently have 6+ mature follicles and the DR won't risk doing the procedure :cry: I was also told that reacting so strongly to the smallest dosage of Clomid (50mg) is not typical. They said that next cycle they will have to try some other type of medication for me :dohh:

*Raz* I'm sorry to hear about your funding. It just sucks big time! Things just seem too often not to work out for us the way we had hoped! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Raz - did they tell you on what grounds they had turned you down? Is it worth appealing?

Ash - at 11DPO you're by no means out ... not all pregnancies show up early hon xxx
and thank you, in one way it's going quite quickly, but in another 12 weeks is taking a very long time to get here

FF I'm so sorry you are feeling so low hon - wish I could make it go away for you, you really are a lovely xxx :hugs:

10 sleeps for me :wacko:


----------



## jwilliams918

Greekgirl... When I was ovulating I felt an extreme amount of pain but I read that's what ovulation feels like. But I am scheduled to start my period today but I haven't yet so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. :) Thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## jwilliams918

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!! I honestly feel like I'm in the right place!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I'm 11dpiui still getting bfn's so I scheduled my appointment so that I have the medication IF I'm out. I'm still getting cramping and stuff so I'm pretty sure AF is coming. I thought I was but now I'm really doubting it. There's not even a hint of a line.

You are still early. I think i am in the same boat 14 days post iui today and 
:bfn:. I am going to call fs on monday and see for sure. I still have cramping as well. Lots of lower back cramping. But same here as far as not even a hint of a second line. I actually thought maybe i had a uti or something and saw a dr today and they said i didnt have one? Oh well. I know how you feel. :hugs:.

Purple i am sorry to hear you are out this month. Fx for next month.


----------



## ashknowsbest

RAZ - :hugs: I'm sorry you got terrible news today. 

Purple - sorry your IUI got cancelled. On a good note, at least you responded to the medication. I only got 1 measly egg on 50mg on clomid so now they're going to put me on 100mg so here we go side effects! :(

Urchin - I'm trying to stay positive but it's really hard when I read stories of lots of women getting their bfp on like 10, 11 and 12 dpo and I haven't even had the hint of a line. 

AFM - I found out some pretty cool news about my insurance coverage. So I called my FS this morning to find out my progesterone results and they were 14.3 on CD23 so that was good and made me happy because last time I had my progesterone checked on CD 23 it was 9! So definitely improvement! Well, I told the nurse that I didn't want to do another round of clomid since I only grew 1 mature follicle and that I wanted to move onto injectibles, well she told me that most insurance companies require that you do 3 IUI's before moving onto injectibles and so I called my insurance company and she told me that's true with my plan, so I have to do 2 more clomid + IUI cycles before I can try injectibles. I said to her, but I only have 4 IUI's so that doesn't really make sense, am I going to have to pay for 2 out of pocket before they let me move on to IVF, since they require that you do 3 and 3 before getting the authorization to do IVF and she said oh honey your IUI's are unlimited. So I can have as many IUI's as I want before moving on to IVF. I thought that was GREAT news. I feel relieved although I'm still annoyed that I may not be pregnant!


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - sorry I missed you in my post! When do you go in for bloodwork? I'm sorry you're still getting BFN's! I really hope it's wrong!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> VJ - sorry I missed you in my post! When do you go in for bloodwork? I'm sorry you're still getting BFN's! I really hope it's wrong!

I am calling my fs on monday and if af does not show then i am assuming they will do a beta just for good measure. I am pretty sure i am out for this month though. Guess we will see. Good news about your iui's. You are lucky. Ours are all out of pocket as my insurance won't cover anything to do with infertility.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:) That's sad that they won't cover anything infertility related. It doesn't seem fair ya know? It's like, well since you're not lucky and can't just get pregnant by your OH looking at you, you have to pretty much be rich to get pregnant! It's terrible. :hugs:


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> :) That's sad that they won't cover anything infertility related. It doesn't seem fair ya know? It's like, well since you're not lucky and can't just get pregnant by your OH looking at you, you have to pretty much be rich to get pregnant! It's terrible. :hugs:

I agree. So it will probably be awhile before we do another iui as it costs $1000 each time. Dh wants to take a break from it all. I think its just as hard on him as it is on me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well at least you're both fully committed and you're not alone in the disappointment.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz I am so sorry my love :( Kick up a fuss, shout scream and threaten with media attention to get it appealed, it worked for me. May even be worth getting a current copy of infertility protocols for your area and paying a legal/specialist person to go through it to check for grounds for appeal, definitely contact the infertility network :hugs:

Purple I believe your doctor is worried about Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome as it appears this could be the cause of your many follies and if you did end up pregnant from IUI best case scenario would be high risk of multiples (and I mean very high, not twins or even triplets but quads, quints or sextuplets :wacko:) and worst case scenario is the OHSS will make early pregnancy unbearable :hugs: I know it is frustrating that you have had to miss your IUI but it is for the best :hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

So I know I have completely and totally dropped off the planet but I REALLY needed a break. Probably going to continue my break but I really just have to share since not too many other people can relate but: MY NEW INSURANCE COVERS 50% INFERTILITY DIAGNOSIS! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm so happy I could cry! Looks like I will end up having an HSG in April :) Hoping and crossing my fingers that it will help and we will finally get our baby


----------



## urchin

Skoer - that's fab news :dance:
Please don't worry about being MIA - that's the joy of this thread; it's here to support us all in whatever way is best for each of us. So when we need to post several times a day, we can - but when we need to hibernate a bit, that is also all ok...everyone will be pleased to see you when you drop in, but totally understand when you need not to be here :hugs:

Ash and VJ I really do hope your lines are just slow in coming through xxx

AFM - 9 sleeps is the only new news I have!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Skoer that is fantastic hun :dance:

I too will be MIA for the Summer as probably taking a break from it all as it is just getting too much.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Happy St Paddy's Day to you all :)
Skoer nice to have some good news isn't it xx
Urchin I am sure 9 days will soon fly by, I have everything still crossed that Eenie is still healthy and happy in there xx
Purple, VJ and Ash :hugs:

Well me and my Hubby are off house hunting today, looks like our luck might just be in, there are a couple of repos about so looks like we might be able to grab a bargain :D Hope you all have a cracking weekend, Try not to have too much Guinness xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

:hugs: FF one for you too xx


----------



## sunnysun

VJ and Ash- hope you get that line today!

FF- it's getting too much for me too- a break is always a good thing.

Raz- sorry about the news- did they tell you why?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, 12dpiui, and there's still no line. There may be the faintest of faint lines but I'm not counting on it and I'm not trying to kill myself trying to pretend there is a line there so I'm just going to test tomorrow and then see what that says. OH and I are off to run some errands today and last night we went out with some friends, had dinner and some drinks, it was really nice =D We haven't really been out much due to the stress of moving, and TTC so we really needed the break! 

I hope you are all doing okay. VJ what's your status? Did you get AF, I hope not!


----------



## vjpfeif

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, 12dpiui, and there's still no line. There may be the faintest of faint lines but I'm not counting on it and I'm not trying to kill myself trying to pretend there is a line there so I'm just going to test tomorrow and then see what that says. OH and I are off to run some errands today and last night we went out with some friends, had dinner and some drinks, it was really nice =D We haven't really been out much due to the stress of moving, and TTC so we really needed the break!
> 
> I hope you are all doing okay. VJ what's your status? Did you get AF, I hope not!

She hasn't shown yet but I feel like she is going to rear her ugly head any time.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faintest of faint lines was what I had at 12dpo and I was in fact pregnant ;)

VJ are you officially late?? :dance:

Am considering putting together an alternative mothers day facebook status about raising awareness of infertility. Any of you lovelies on board? Going to try and make it slightly general as know that not everyone has come out about ttc. So far have come up with;

For all of you celebrating Mother's Day this year - Hold your children close and never forget just how blessed you are. Spare a thought for those not quite as lucky as you, for those that have loved and lost and those that are struggling to start their family. Infertility affects 1 in 8 couples and yet is still thought of as taboo - Please help to raise awareness by placing this as your status if you know somebody that is still trying to realise that dream of a family.

Any suggestions would me more then welcome :flower:

I am not anti Mother's Day at all just want to get my post in amongst all the gushing statuses, to stand proud and say that all us infertile couples count to!


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF I am in chicky :D


----------



## urchin

FF me too :hugs:


----------



## vjpfeif

Feisty Fidget said:


> Faintest of faint lines was what I had at 12dpo and I was in fact pregnant ;)
> 
> VJ are you officially late?? :dance:
> 
> Am considering putting together an alternative mothers day facebook status about raising awareness of infertility. Any of you lovelies on board? Going to try and make it slightly general as know that not everyone has come out about ttc. So far have come up with;
> 
> For all of you celebrating Mother's Day this year - Hold your children close and never forget just how blessed you are. Spare a thought for those not quite as lucky as you, for those that have loved and lost and those that are struggling to start their family. Infertility affects 1 in 8 couples and yet is still thought of as taboo - Please help to raise awareness by placing this as your status if you know somebody that is still trying to realise that dream of a family.
> 
> Any suggestions would me more then welcome :flower:
> 
> I am not anti Mother's Day at all just want to get my post in amongst all the gushing statuses, to stand proud and say that all us infertile couples count to!

FF I am late. No line though so I am pretty sure that I am not pregnant. A couple of days ago I could swear I was but got that :bfn:. It just keeps on showing. I am going to call FS on monday to see about a blood test.


----------



## vjpfeif

FF I am in too.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay! Any alterations to it?

It could be late implantation? Xxx


----------



## vjpfeif

Feisty Fidget said:


> Yay! Any alterations to it?
> 
> It could be late implantation? Xxx

I think it sounds great as is. Maybe it could be late implantation but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## urchin

I've altered it slightly to say:
Happy Mothers' Day to all the mums out there - hold your children close and never forget just how blessed you are. Spare a thought for those not quite as lucky as you, for those that have loved and lost and those that are struggling to start their family. Infertility affects 1 in 8 couples and yet is still thought of as taboo - This post is for all those out there who are still trying to realise that dream <3

Mainly because I have an irrational hatred for posts that instruct me to re-post them! lol


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin I hate that too, I left it out but I did put at the end, for all my bnb girls :) Be nice to see what reaction we all get xx


----------



## urchin

I'm getting a lot of likes :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not doing too badly in the likes department myself!

I am hoping that for those that are still not 'out' about the whole ttc thing they will feel confident enough to post it knowing that it is a secret nod to their struggle but they have the safety net of proclaiming it was for a friend etc if anyone is nosey enough to ask.

Urchin did Mr Urch get you anything for your very first Mother's Day? If he hasn't you should demand to be taken out for dinner :haha:


----------



## sunnysun

Great idea FF!

This cycle i'm feeling tired of TTC- never thought it will be that difficult.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Sunny, I think quite a few of us are struggling at the moment :(

Trying to summon the energy to get up and walk the dog in the sunshine but hiding under the duvet seems so much more tempting :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Feisty Fidget said:


> Urchin did Mr Urch get you anything for your very first Mother's Day? If he hasn't you should demand to be taken out for dinner :haha:

Mr Urch didn't - but Eenie got me a lovely card and a Cath Kidson bag - what a thoughtful Beanie!


----------



## greekgirl

hi girls. i didn't know it was mothers day. happy mothers day to all moms, moms to be and wanna be moms. 
i am late. 4 days, no symptoms late. all (3) tests are negative so i am going in for a blood test tomorrow to rule out pregnancy. 
my OH's heart is acting up again. everything is looking bad to us right now. 
everything seems pointless. 
but we have to keep our heads up right? i have to be the strong one here now that my OH's arrhythmia is wearing him down. 
and he's losing his faith.
my sadness is not helping i am sure.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Greekgirl my DH has major heart problems too so know how difficult it is :hugs:

Urchin yay on the awesome bag! Very sweet that he thought of it :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean - happy you got something for mothers day this year since you are a mother now =D 

AFM - 13dpiui an BFN still so I'm just waiting for AF to show up so I can move onto next cycle.


----------



## Skoer1360

urchin said:


> Skoer - that's fab news :dance:
> Please don't worry about being MIA - that's the joy of this thread; it's here to support us all in whatever way is best for each of us. So when we need to post several times a day, we can - but when we need to hibernate a bit, that is also all ok...everyone will be pleased to see you when you drop in, but totally understand when you need not to be here :hugs:

thank you :hugs: it's just been such a rough time for me and I appreciate that you ALL of you guys are here for me.

I'm saving that Facebook status update for when Mother's Day comes up around here, I think it's a great way to give the silent nod :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

Feisty Fidget said:


> :hugs: Sunny, I think quite a few of us are struggling at the moment :(
> 
> Trying to summon the energy to get up and walk the dog in the sunshine but hiding under the duvet seems so much more tempting :wacko:

Thanks FF:thumbup: I did a bit of gardening, i found it therapeutic:winkwink:.


Ash and VJ and Greekgirl there is still hope- no af still a chance of being preggos!


----------



## vjpfeif

sunnysun said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sunny, I think quite a few of us are struggling at the moment :(
> 
> Trying to summon the energy to get up and walk the dog in the sunshine but hiding under the duvet seems so much more tempting :wacko:
> 
> Thanks FF:thumbup: I did a bit of gardening, i found it therapeutic:winkwink:.
> 
> 
> Ash and VJ and Greekgirl there is still hope- no af still a chance of being preggos!Click to expand...

Thank you for your thoughts. I am trying to hold on to that hpoe, but also trying to think realistic. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I am sitting outside enjoying our beautiful weather.


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all! 

How is every one? 

FF - I updated my FB too, i have got a lot of likes too!! every update on facebook was about mothers day and how lucky they were i really wanted to put yes i know how lucky you are :-( 

Any way we are on CD 18 not hoping for any thing this month as we have not done a lot of bedding due to OH having tests :-( you never know though hey!! 

Urch - How many days left till your 12 weeks whoop whoop! 

Lucy xx


----------



## kcarey77

Hi Ladies! DH and I have been TTC for 3 years and 3 months. He had 2 SA's done and everything is OK on his end. I have never had a BPF and have never been on BC either. I had an HSG done that showed my tubes were open last year. However, after 4 cycles of clomid and no BFP, I elected to have a Diagnostic Laparoscopy and Chromotubation done 2/15/12. 
My Doctor informed me that BOTH of my tubes were occluded. He opened them with a laser just to release the dye and closed me back up. He said I would need a Fimbrioplasty done to surgically open my tubes up permanently and even then we would have a very difficult time getting prego. He said I should repeat the HSG in 3 months to see if my tubes closed back up already. If they did, I will need Fimbrioplasty or IVF- and IVF was recommended due to my age (34). My insurance does not cover either option! In my opinion, the HSG was VERY painful and I dont think I want to put myself through that again especially since it was an incorrect diagnosis.

We've decided to TTC naturally and pray it is not an ectopic (Dr. said we have very high chances of ectopics). My charts show I ovulated on CD13 and Im currently on CD20 so AF should be coming in a week. We're praying this time it worked since we are working on borrowed time with the "temporary open tubes". 
I ovulate fine, but my blocked tubes are a serious problem. 

I wish you all well on your TTC journey and I look forward to keeping in contact with all of you. I hope you all get your BFP soon!


----------



## greekgirl

kcarey77 i hope you get your BFP this cylce and all goes well. :hugs:
i had a lap done this past november and had both my tubes cleared and am still waiting for my BFP. currently 'late' after 3 negative hcg tests and waiting to see what happens. we are also going for IVF this year if we don't get pregnant naturally soon as i am also 34.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Kcarey, welcome, I too had a HSG which showed that maybe one of my tubes was open and in fact it wasn't, and I have heard a lot of stories very similar, so I don't trust them at all, I am due to have a salpingectomy before I start my IVF in a couple of month, there are plenty of us ladies around who have tubal issues so at least we can have IVF other wise I would never have a chance to have a child. I wish you all the luck in the world for your natural conception and hope you are successful xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

P.s I think everyone should be given the choice of a laparoscopy and get rid of that awful X-Ray, then there would probably be a lot less unexplained cases out there xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i'm sorry there are so many going through a bad time at the minute x i put a status on fb to say thinking today of those who should be mummies abd want to be mummies xx


----------



## urchin

lucylou7 said:


> Urch - How many days left till your 12 weeks whoop whoop!
> 
> Lucy xx

Just 7 Lucy :D

Hello and welcome kcarey - here's hoping those tubes stay open long enough for you to get lucky xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome KCarey :flower: I am sure you will find lots of support amongst us all :hugs:

Why is it the weather is always glorious when I have to go to work? No doubt that when I finish at 1pm to walk the dog it will be miserable again :growlmad:


----------



## gilmore85

Fiesty sorry I avoided Facebook like the plague this weekend but if I had known I would of posted it aswell.

Well still clinging on, temps have started to drop though so not got much hope left


----------



## yellowbell

Hi ladies!

How've you been? I see urchin is now 11 weeks along. Congratulations! :flower:

I don't know if you still remember me. I've been missing here since my failed IVF in October last year. Something amazing happened recently so I thought I'd drop by and spread some inspiration: I'm pregnant! Just found out a couple of days ago and it was natural BFP so we're really shocked. I mean, what were the odds, right? I had one possible blocked tube, hubby had low sperm count, low motility and morphology (2%), we've had I failed fresh ICSI cycle and another failed Frozen Embryo transfer so having a natural BFP never crossed my mind! 
So don't lose hope, ladies, it WILL happen! :thumbup:


----------



## kcarey77

greekgirl said:


> kcarey77 i hope you get your BFP this cylce and all goes well. :hugs:
> i had a lap done this past november and had both my tubes cleared and am still waiting for my BFP. currently 'late' after 3 negative hcg tests and waiting to see what happens. we are also going for IVF this year if we don't get pregnant naturally soon as i am also 34.

Thank you! I hope this is your lucky cycle! When you say you had both your tubes cleared, does that mean he opened them up for you or they were already open? Were they blocked at the distal end? 
I'm new to all this so I'm asking as many questions as I can :winkwink:


----------



## kcarey77

MrsHowley81 said:


> Kcarey, welcome, I too had a HSG which showed that maybe one of my tubes was open and in fact it wasn't, and I have heard a lot of stories very similar, so I don't trust them at all, I am due to have a salpingectomy before I start my IVF in a couple of month, there are plenty of us ladies around who have tubal issues so at least we can have IVF other wise I would never have a chance to have a child. I wish you all the luck in the world for your natural conception and hope you are successful xx

WOW! I have never heard anyone else say that the HSG showed open tubes when in fact, they were blocked. Typically it's the other way around and you spasm so it shows it's blocked when it's open. I just can't comprehend how a medical professional can get an HSG wrong. Either the dye comes out or it doesn't. I'm sorry you had to deal with the same issue I did. I feel like I wasted a year of TTC after being diagnosed as "unexplained infertility" when it wasn't unexplained at all- my tubes were severaly occluded at the distal ends. Thankfully they are not hydrosalpinx. Will the salpingectomy increase your chances with IVF? I really hope you get a BFP on your first round! We just can't afford IVF right now, but we are saving for it so hopefully next year. :flower:


----------



## vjpfeif

Well ladies its official. :witch: showed up today. I am devastated but i knew it was coming.


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: I will probably be joining you soon xx


----------



## Dazed

So sorry vjp ! I was hoping it was your month :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

VJ so sorry hun :hugs:

Yellowbell congratulations my lovely! I bet that was quite a shocker ;)

Amy sorry your temps are dropping :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

VJ - sorry AF came for you! I an 14dpiui and got another bfn this morning so now I'm just waiting for AF now and I have a really strange feeling I'm going to be waiting for a while since if she was going to show up she should have already been here by now.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash this could still be late implantation?

Am about to research regulating progesterone naturally to try and cut down on spotting and hopefully improve our chances!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well it could be but I didn't get any spotting or anything so I'm not really sure what's happening. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yellow that is the most amazing news ever, and of course I remember you, I am so so happy for you I know how hard it hit you when your IVF failed :D xxxx

Kcarey the Salpingectomy will increase our chances of a successful IVF, I know my one tube is definitely Hydrosalpinx she showed me on dildo cam the fluid inside, and the other we aren't too sure, it might be able to be unblocked but I might lose that one too, but if they stay in the fluid that your ovaries can produce during IVF won't drain away down my tubes it will just stay at the top and then go toxic then I will have to cancel the cycle and have my eggs frozen and as we only get one free go.... which of course I am very thankful for we have to do everything possible to make it work, so it is definitely worth having done, It has been rough and it didn't help that I had to wait 12 weeks for my HSG then 8 weeks for the results, I am over it now and I just want to get going on the IVF, I hope you manage to save up for your IVF quickly xx


----------



## kcarey77

Thanks! It's about $13,000 including drugs for one cycle of IVF. I'm researching RE's in New York that are about half the cost of IVF in Florida. I will travel if I need to save a few grand. ;)
I wish you the best of luck on your IVF cycle, it has worked for so many people in the world and I just know your time is coming. I think all of us will get our baby eventually.

I have been told as well that if your tubes are hydro they should just be removed so it's not detrimental to the fetus. **Baby dust**


----------



## lucylou7

Yellowbell - Thats AMAZING!!! And does give all us ladies hope  My OH has low count and low morphology and we have now started out journey towards IVF we have had all tests done and now we are waiting for an appointment... 

If you dont mind me asking, how long were you trying for? 

VJ - Sorry its not your month hun, maybe next time hey?

Ash - Still time hun, your not out yet 

Lucy xx


----------



## urchin

Course we remember you yellowbell :thumbup: and what a fantastic shock - you must be over the moon! xxx





vjpfeif said:


> Well ladies its official. :witch: showed up today. I am devastated but i knew it was coming.

vj I'm so sorry chikkie - that sucks big time xxx big hugs to you hon :hugs:

AFM can I have a non-baby related moan?
I went to the cashpoint this evening to get out £800 (to buy a van) and
£80 came out - the rest got jammed and the cashpoint swallowed it :(
I took another tenner out - just to see if the rest of the money was still there, but it had gone

I rang my bank and they are sending an urgent email to the dispute department and one to the bank where I was trying to take my money out, so that they can do a cash count in the morning

I really really really hope they can sort this out quickly


----------



## wannabeprego

yellowbell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How've you been? I see urchin is now 11 weeks along. Congratulations! :flower:
> 
> I don't know if you still remember me. I've been missing here since my failed IVF in October last year. Something amazing happened recently so I thought I'd drop by and spread some inspiration: I'm pregnant! Just found out a couple of days ago and it was natural BFP so we're really shocked. I mean, what were the odds, right? I had one possible blocked tube, hubby had low sperm count, low motility and morphology (2%), we've had I failed fresh ICSI cycle and another failed Frozen Embryo transfer so having a natural BFP never crossed my mind!
> So don't lose hope, ladies, it WILL happen! :thumbup:

Oh wow hun!!!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That is such amazing and wonderful news!!!!! You have given me hope since my DH has a low sperm count and I might also have one blocked tube!!! I love hearing stories like yours!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF came.


----------



## urchin

so sorry Ash ... that is really crap :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: so sorry ash


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash :hugs: that is really crap! Are you going to try again with another IUI or move onto IVF?

Urchin sorry about your cash point drama :hugs: Fingers crossed the bank will just reimburse you; most cash machines have camera's in anyway so hopefully that will back you up :flower:

Wannabe nice to see you lurking hun :dance:

Well first 'try' over with for this month - only another week to go until I can start setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## yellowbell

lucylou7 said:


> Yellowbell - Thats AMAZING!!! And does give all us ladies hope  My OH has low count and low morphology and we have now started out journey towards IVF we have had all tests done and now we are waiting for an appointment...
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how long were you trying for?
> 
> VJ - Sorry its not your month hun, maybe next time hey?
> 
> Ash - Still time hun, your not out yet
> 
> Lucy xx


We've been trying for exactly two years when we finally got our BFP :winkwink:


----------



## yellowbell

wannabeprego said:


> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> How've you been? I see urchin is now 11 weeks along. Congratulations! :flower:
> 
> I don't know if you still remember me. I've been missing here since my failed IVF in October last year. Something amazing happened recently so I thought I'd drop by and spread some inspiration: I'm pregnant! Just found out a couple of days ago and it was natural BFP so we're really shocked. I mean, what were the odds, right? I had one possible blocked tube, hubby had low sperm count, low motility and morphology (2%), we've had I failed fresh ICSI cycle and another failed Frozen Embryo transfer so having a natural BFP never crossed my mind!
> So don't lose hope, ladies, it WILL happen! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh wow hun!!!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That is such amazing and wonderful news!!!!! You have given me hope since my DH has a low sperm count and I might also have one blocked tube!!! I love hearing stories like yours!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gifClick to expand...

Thanks so much!
Yes, don't lose hope because it can really happen! Try acupuncture too, I think that's the key! :winkwink: Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## greekgirl

kcarey77 said:


> greekgirl said:
> 
> 
> kcarey77 i hope you get your BFP this cylce and all goes well. :hugs:
> i had a lap done this past november and had both my tubes cleared and am still waiting for my BFP. currently 'late' after 3 negative hcg tests and waiting to see what happens. we are also going for IVF this year if we don't get pregnant naturally soon as i am also 34.
> 
> Thank you! I hope this is your lucky cycle! When you say you had both your tubes cleared, does that mean he opened them up for you or they were already open? Were they blocked at the distal end?
> I'm new to all this so I'm asking as many questions as I can :winkwink:Click to expand...

i had one hydrosalpinx and the other was, according to the doctor, in the shape of a funny cloud. during my HSG (before my lap) dye could pass through the right tube but not a suficient amount. he and his team cleared away a lot of scar tissue from the right tube and flushed the left one and he said they were successful in clearing both. that was in november. we started ttc again in january and no luck as the :witch: finally got me this morning. 
this has never happened before so i am going to guess it has something to do with my thyroid medication being upped this month from 75mg to 88mg of T4. i can't see any other reason being that i am/was regular with a 29 day cycle till now.

ash and vj sorry the :witch: got you. that sucks! :hugs:

yellow that is encouraging news. how long were you ttc if you don't mind me asking? 

mrsH why did you have to wait so long for your results? that's ridiculous.
we are also going to finally talk to our doc about IVF as i think that IUI at this point will be a waste of our left over energy. we have a better chance at IVF being that the success rate is 50%. it's just that the doc thinks its too early. i have been waiting for two years+! he only counts the 4 months after the surgery. :(


----------



## greekgirl

sorry yellow i didn't see you had already answered the how long question. :blush: hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

urchin that sucks. hope they straighten this out asap. that's a lot of money. 

FF i know what you mean about setting yourself up for dissappointment. i feel that way too. i don't know how much waiting i can take. i should have gone straight to IVF back in november. i would have been pregnant now. the lap might have been a waste of money as they overlook the fallopian tubes during IVF.:cry:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Ash.

I just don't understand why all of you girls can't catch a break!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - we're doing another round of IUI this cycle, I have to call in today to get the doctor to call in my new prescription of clomid. I wish I could just move onto IVF but my insurance company requires me to do 3 rounds of IUI + Clomid and then 3 injectables + IUI and then after that if it fails we can move onto IVF. Thank god the IUI's are unlimited or I'd go crazy.


----------



## kcarey77

AF got me this morning too! WTF is going on?!? I'm sorry to hear you other ladies got it too. Hopefully next month :)

Greekgirl- My OBGYN told me that if there are any issues with your tubes that IUI is a complete waste of money same with ferility drugs (i.e clomid, etc) so we have to do IVF. With IUI you must have operable tubes, otherwise, you it's useless. My RE told me the same thing. 
My laparoscopy helped me finally get diagnosed correctly. For several years I was told I had unexplained infertility and that there was nothing to treat, now I know what needs to be treated and what my options are to move froward. Try not to look at it as a waste :)
I would say go for IVF! I'm saving up all my extra money for it so hopefully we can do the procedure in the next 2 years and hopefully get our BFP!


----------



## greekgirl

seems we're all out of luck this month. :(
the thing is supposedly there aren't any issues with my tubes now that they are both functional. :shrug: 
I just can't help but wonder if it would be a waste to try IUI. 
being that we are impatient and the health system here is slow moving as far as infertility treatments go (or anything that has to be approve by the health board) we are going to do everything privately. so IUI's are around 200-300 euros each, I think meds are not included, and the success rate is only a small percentage above trying on your own if the sperm is healthy (which it is) and at least one tube is working. that's a 15-20% chance tops considering I am 34. IVF on the other hand has got a 50% success rate with our doc but it costs 2000-3000 euros. and I don't know if that includes scans and all. but we're really thinking about it. either way I am going to see the FS by the end of the week hopefully to have a talk. hopefully this summer I get my baby bump be it the natural way [-o&lt; or IVF.


----------



## lucylou7

Ash / Kcary - So sorry the witch came :-( 

Ash - At least like you say you can have go again, but its so frustrating when we do every thing right and it still does not happen for us :-( 

Urchin - im sure you will get your money back that happens all the time my brother is a managers at RBS and what goes in has to come out if not it does not balance the same happend to me but with £50 thats how i know 

Well CD 19 for me stil no appoinment for results of OH tests i want it to hurry so we can move on with IVF....

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Clomid side effects are flaring up :growlmad:


----------



## yellowbell

greekgirl said:


> yellow that is encouraging news. how long were you ttc if you don't mind me asking?

We've been trying for exactly 2 years :)


----------



## urchin

Big hugs FF - the things we put ourselves through eh? :hugs:

Yellowbell - you're a walking miracle chikkie! It is wonderful when one of us LTTTCers beats the odds and manages to get pregnant all by ourselves (well, with a little help from our partners lol!) ... but I'm glad we also have modern medicine on our side :)

AFM it's 2 am and I'm wide awake again :( Got another long day ahead as our team meeting goes on til 7pm today .... and I have some difficult conversations to have with the team so it isn't going to be an easy one

On the bright side, it's now only 5 sleeps until scan day - or 5 1/2 if I manage to get a little nap in before morning. Hot water is on for a bath and I'm hoping that makes me sleepy again


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch, you really are a trooper! I would be like a zombie after one day of crap sleep, let alone weeks of it! I need at least 8 hours to get through the next day :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

FF  Shame I missed out on the fb thing, I have spoken out before about my miscarriages when due dates have come by and things. Basically I was fed up of feeling like my losses should be keep quiet like some dirty little secret. But my losses and LTTTC have had a huge affect on me, I am not the woman I was 4 years ago, so I have come out!

Kcarey  Sorry to hear about your problems and the :witch: coming, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that the tubes remain open and you get a BFP soon xx

Yellowbell  Wow thats amazing for you both!! Wishing you a very H+H few months ahead x

VJ, Greekgirl & Ash  So sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Urchin  OMG thats awful to have that much money get swallowed! I hope they sort it out ASAP for you. Good luck today with your team meeting too. I have huge problems sleeping sometimes so can sympathise xx

Love and light to anyone I have missed x

AFM  Written my appeal letter and will get it into the post tonight (keep forgetting to bring it to work to post so will drop it into a letter box on the way to dog training tonight) the reason they have given for declining the funding was that the probability of the intervention having an affect on us having a unaffected live birth was minimal. So they missed the point really, yes I know the chance of me having an affected live birth is less then 1% the reason is the body picks up on the defect and I loss it. Thats the point  that I keep losing them, doesnt matter that its for a good reason I have still suffered through 4 losses and to TTC naturally its down to luck that I wont have to go through it again and again! Anyway will see what happens now but I am NOT going to let it lie!

In other news my cycle this month has been all over the place!! On CD 20 and only OVed yesterday, but I think it was a good one as had really strong OV pains and lots of EWCM. Also had some spotting last week which I dont ever get. We DTD yesterday but that was the first time for over a week after all the crap on Thursday night I just wasnt in the mood. Still it only takes the once at the right time so I still think we have a shot this month.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hey everyone!

Hope all the UK girlies are enjoying this lovely weather?! Shame I'm stuck in the office.

Sorry for all those the Witch got, sending hugs your way.

Afm I'm in quiet a positive place at the moment, ready to get back on the horse so to speak but can't do much til my AF shows (never thought i'd be looking forwards to that!) and I can get back on the clomid.
I have another fs appointment booked for April, I think his going to just advise more clomid, he was meant to be referring me for ivf but since I managed a BFP on clomid I presume he'll put me on it again, just have to try and keep my next sticky bean. Does anyone know if the fs will recommend anything for next time (here's hoping there is a nxt time!) that may lesson the chances of mc or if there really isn't anything that can be done? You read about women who get shots or take tablets if they have a history of mc I didn't know if this was real as you read all sorts on the Internet!
It just pissed me off before no one was particually helpful or compassionate when they say if anything happens in the 1st 3 months nothing can be done, I know not a lot can be done but sometimes you felt like screaming how would you like it if this was your baby bleeding out of you!

I asked my fs last time about iui, he said I can't get this on the nhs, has anyone in the uk had this on nhs or have you had to go private? I didnt know if it was a general rule or dependent on what borough your in, my dr said rather than iui they just refer straight to ivf as it has a higher success rate.

xx


----------



## Razcox

Sticky Beans said:


> Does anyone know if the fs will recommend anything for next time (here's hoping there is a nxt time!) that may lesson the chances of mc or if there really isn't anything that can be done? You read about women who get shots or take tablets if they have a history of mc I didn't know if this was real as you read all sorts on the Internet!
> 
> It just pissed me off before no one was particually helpful or compassionate when they say if anything happens in the 1st 3 months nothing can be done, I know not a lot can be done but sometimes you felt like screaming how would you like it if this was your baby bleeding out of you!

I understand your pain, i have found that those in the medical profession really dont care about our losses esp if you have just had the one. In what other circumstances would it be 'ok' for a doctor to say 'its just one of those things' or that you had been 'unlucky'. They would never dream of saying this to say a cancer sufferer so why is it fine to say it to us?

Anyway i will get off my soap box now and answer your question! In short no they will do nothing next time. One loss is not regarded as anything to get worried about, in fact if you TTC naturally they wont even give you an extra scan after a loss. You are treated the same as if it never happend. Its only after 3 losses they will do anything and even then what they offer depends on where you are and what could be causing the losses.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz :hugs: Well done you for not keeping quiet about it all, I refuse to keep my mouth shut and if people know about our situation I fully expect them to take my feelings into consideration before they say anything offensive.

Sticky it is true that nothing will be done to prevent a second loss I would advise that you speak to your GP ASAP and explain that you are worried about another loss and impact on pregnancy. I did that and my GP agreed that although 3 is the usual rule for investigation if we were to suffer another loss he would make sure the cause was found and he promised I could have an early scan to put my mind at rest.


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: is here


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. What a rotten week the witch is a busy beast. I'm sorry that so many of u have been paid a visit. 

Raz well done for writing. It will have to be investigated now. 

Afm cd 14. Had a peak and some ewcm yesterday and another peak tOday. Had terrible pains in my side last night but that was probably wind!! Distracting myself with the couch to 5k. On week 2 And feel great. Currently trying to avoid any after dinner snacks. I like to have something to achieve. If it can't be a baby then may it be weight loss!! 

Question: if I am unexplained and have regular as clockwork cycles will they give me clomid? I have fs in June and expect to be referred straight for ivf but I just wondered if anyone has been given clomid before this? Cheers


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsFx there seems to be conflicting beliefs with professionals and clomid. Some will offer it even with no known ovulation issues as they believe it creates a stronger ovulation :wacko: Some however won't as they don't think it will make a difference.

I tried the couch to 5k programme a few weeks ago and only had the drive to do the first session :blush: I am trying to increase my exercise and am giving myself 5 weeks to get down to my goal weight so it may be back on the cards ;) If you are interested in losing weight I cannot recomend myfitnesspal highly enough. I am on a calorie controlled diet with it BUT I get to eat all of my treat foods and never feel hungry. It is flipping amazing as all food you can buy in the UK is stored on there and you just click to add to your diary. It works all the calories and fat out for you AND you can input your exercise and it figures out calories and encourages you to eat enough to ensure you will lose the most weight whilst being healthy. God I sound like a sales rep :wacko: If you do decide to sign up then let me know and we can buddy up!


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks FF. we are seeing a different consultant in June so maybe she likes clomid. Don't want to have any expectations this time as I got stupidly upset at the last appointment. 
Thanks for the diet tips. I will have a look and let u know. Keep up with the couch 2 5k hon. It really is very good and at least u know how long it takes. I use the Nike gps app with it that tells u how far u've run. Keep me posted.


----------



## Sticky Beans

I've started on the caveman diet, more as a way of life than a diet but if a few pounds come off I'll be happy, I want to see if I feel a difference in my body by cutting out all the processed crap I tend to eat. I've never got on with calorie counting, I do it for a week or so then I get fed up and stop


----------



## vjpfeif

Hello ladies! :hugs: to everyone. Sorry :witch: got us all. I am trying to stay positive. We are going to try somewhat naturally this cycle. I am trying with just femara. We opted to not do iui again this month as it costs $1000 a cycle. So fx that we can do it on our own. 

Thanks for the support and hugs. Its so nice to have such a great group of ladies routing each other along.


----------



## urchin

Razcox said:


> AFM  Written my appeal letter and will get it into the post tonight (keep forgetting to bring it to work to post so will drop it into a letter box on the way to dog training tonight) the reason they have given for declining the funding was that the probability of the intervention having an affect on us having a unaffected live birth was minimal. So they missed the point really, yes I know the chance of me having an affected live birth is less then 1% the reason is the body picks up on the defect and I loss it. Thats the point  that I keep losing them, doesnt matter that its for a good reason I have still suffered through 4 losses and to TTC naturally its down to luck that I wont have to go through it again and again! Anyway will see what happens now but I am NOT going to let it lie!

Hi Raz - have they not suggested donor eggs, or is this something you don't want to consider? ... or is this something that won't make a difference?



Sticky Beans said:


> It just pissed me off before no one was particually helpful or compassionate when they say if anything happens in the 1st 3 months nothing can be done, I know not a lot can be done but sometimes you felt like screaming how would you like it if this was your baby bleeding out of you!
> 
> 
> xx

It is a horrible and hurtful attitude for sure
The medical professionals see it all the time and I wonder if it's their way of dealing with it? For us, each loss is the loss of a life, but if you see it day in, day out, maybe hardening yourself to it is a way of protecting yourself from the pain? 
I don't know, but even if there are doing that, they should put on a sympathetic mask - because the 'just one of those things' attitude is just so hard to take when you are grieving for your child



Sticky Beans said:


> I've started on the caveman diet, more as a way of life than a diet but if a few pounds come off I'll be happy, I want to see if I feel a difference in my body by cutting out all the processed crap I tend to eat. I've never got on with calorie counting, I do it for a week or so then I get fed up and stop

Hi Sticky :hi:
will you be dragging men back to your cave by the hair?

Good luck to all the dieters on the thread - and big hugs to everyone that the witch has chosen to plague :hugs:

AFM - 4 more sleeps (but at least I managed to actually sleep last night - til 6am...amazing!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay on sleeping through Urch :dance:


----------



## Razcox

Woohoo for sleeping through Urch :happydance:

Donor eggs would solve the problem but i wouldnt be able to get funding for it i dont think. The attitude of the NHS seems to be i can get pregnant naturally so should therefore just keep trying and hope one sticks!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Raz :hugs:

I am annoyed as DH didn't want to play ball last night and it looks like I ovulated early this morning :cry: What a waste of clomid :(


----------



## Sticky Beans

Lol Urch! I wish I was dragging men back to my cave! Not sure DH would appreciate it though! 

xx


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all! 
SB the caveman sounds good. Do u find u take longer to get everything ready. Let us know, u can be the guinea pig. 
FF: I'm sorry that u feel you've missed the before OV window. I hope u get to catch it this pm. My DH always ends up feeling guilty in the tww if we've missed it. 
Urchin: glad that ur turning a corner on the.sleep. 
AFM: cd15 today. DH away tonight so we'll rest. If we manage it tomorrow we may well have completed SMEP for once!! Feeling upbeat. Considering drinking some pineapple juice for implantation over the next week. Will have to consult dr google!!


----------



## urchin

Razcox said:


> Woohoo for sleeping through Urch :happydance:
> 
> Donor eggs would solve the problem but i wouldnt be able to get funding for it i dont think. The attitude of the NHS seems to be i can get pregnant naturally so should therefore just keep trying and hope one sticks!

It's worth asking Raz - they were going to fund me one cycle with donor eggs... it was only because I turned 40 that we lost our funding.
So maybe use it as part of your appeal? 'If you are saying you won't fund me because my chances of an unaffected pregnancy are so low, then logically you must fund me for a cycle with DE instead....'



Sticky Beans said:


> Lol Urch! I wish I was dragging men back to my cave! Not sure DH would appreciate it though!
> 
> xx

lol yeah, I'm not sure Mr Urch would appreciate me doing that either 



Feisty Fidget said:


> I am annoyed as DH didn't want to play ball last night and it looks like I ovulated early this morning :cry: What a waste of clomid :(

Oh bloody men! One job to do .... :growlmad:



MrsFX said:


> AFM: cd15 today. DH away tonight so we'll rest. If we manage it tomorrow we may well have completed SMEP for once!! Feeling upbeat. Considering drinking some pineapple juice for implantation over the next week. Will have to consult dr google!!

Dr Google is a dangerous and slippery character MrsFX .... lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Me and Dr Google fall out reguarly as he tells me one thing and then five minutes later contradicts himself :growlmad:

Well we dtd early evening and to help 'push' the chaps up :blush: I inserted a soft cup. Got a bit of an odd look from DH when he asked why I was squeezing conceive plus into my cup and I told him it was chap food :haha: Logically I know that we have 24 hours from when the egg is released to have it fertilised but I have a sneaky suspicion that DH may have slow swimmers :(


----------



## lucylou7

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Raz :hugs:
> 
> I am annoyed as DH didn't want to play ball last night and it looks like I ovulated early this morning :cry: What a waste of clomid :(

FF its rubbish when OH does not want to play ball, i do think some times they do not realise the short window us ladies have...:shrug: You never know though hun some times i think i have ovulated and my mind plays tricks on me... might not be a waste uhun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun but temp dropped to the lowest point this morning and cramps started an hour or so after so that with the EWCM pretty much guarantees ovulation for me.


----------



## Sticky Beans

I must admit I have been toying with the idea of the 'turkey Baster method'! have mixed feelings but apparently that's how a lot of lesbians fall pregnant..... So I was thinking for the eves that DH doesn't want to play ball, either to tired or to Ill or aches from the gym I could just get him to do his thing into a sterile cup with a bit of preseed in then suck it up into a needless syringe and squirt it near my cervix. Am I mad for wanting to try this???? I consulted Dr google and there are so many success stories, obviously I'd rather BD the regular ways but if it fills in the gaps I'm thinking it might be worth it!!
What do you all think?

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky if I could get my DH to do it in a cup then I would but he would see it as if he can't be bothered to have :sex: then he can't be bothered to deposit in a cup :wacko:

I say if your DH is up for it then go for it :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

LOL - it always amazes me that the menfolk don't do all the reading that we do ... so I can really imagine the bewilderment on Mr Fidget's face as you lubed up the cup with a little picnic for the lads! :rofl:

Sticky Beans - yups, turkey basters are a very common method of getting that BFP ... and as FF says, if Mr Beans will go for it, then I'd say absolutely!

AFM up at 3 again - oh well, it was nice to have one normal night's sleep!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch :hugs: Sorry your 'normal' sleep was short lived :( Plus side you will be an expert at night feeds when the time comes ;)

DH always asks me questions about why we are doing certain things fertility wise and by the look on his face when I answer I swear he thinks I make most of it up for a laugh :haha:


----------



## Sticky Beans

My DH knows quite a bit about fertility and my inner workings! It makes me laugh a little when he turns round and says things like 'remember u ovulated early last month so we better get at it' I suppose it's quite sweet, I think sometimes we forget that the men in all of this want that baby as much as we do.
Mr Beans is up for putting his swimmers in a cup if his knakered, he said it's never a problem to knock one out! - nice! Any excuse ay?! Lol
I need to go out and get myself a syringe now, I'll let you all know how we get on with it!

Happy Friday everyone!

xx


----------



## Razcox

FF - Fingers crossed that the swimmers pull their 'fingers' out and get to that egg asap! Its so annoying when our OH's are not in the mood at the key time, after all its the only part they have to play in all this!

sticky - i say go for it if the oh is willing. As romatic and nice as it would be to DTD and get a BFP that way i think once we all reach the LTTTC stage we just want the end result now! Be sure to give yourself a treat after the basting though as its an important part of sperm transport :)

My DH used to be quite interested in the whole thing but he is a bit bored of it all now LOL.

Urch - Sorry you were up again, have you tried any herbal things to help you sleep or maybe some lavender on your pillow? 

I will ask about the DE but its the opposite reason they are refusing funding, they say my chances of having an unaffected live birth are too high naturally to warranty the money being spent on PDG.

AFM - in the 2ww and just plodding along! Got a busy weekend ahead as its the first show of the season next weekend. Got to get all the camping gear cleaned and ready to go then bath the dogs and get them ready. Also got a couple of sketches i need to finish before then.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello to all you lovely ladies, seems there are quite a lot of you having a tough time, I hope you all start to get some good news soon, Sorry I have been a little quiet of late, no real reason probably because I am addicted to the Draw Something App, Well apart from that we are well on our way back into the buying/selling process as we have had an offer accepted on a 3 bed house and it was £13,000 cheaper than the 2 bed that fell through, so it has worked out for the best so we are very happy with that. Today was the very start of the actual IVF process, me and hubby have had our HIV and Hepititas test and I had my iron etc, then once the results are back we have to attend our Group Meeting, then once my surgery is done, We meet with out FS for our initial consultation and we get to have our planning appointment with our nurse :D How exciting, it really does happen so quickly on cloud nine right now :) xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley I am keeping it all crossed for you :dance:


----------



## kcarey77

MrsH- Congrats!

You ladies crack me up! I must say, the comment about DH not wanting to play ball made me giggle :)

I'm just patiently waiting for ovualtion to take place so we can try again. If I actually got a BFP naturally I'd probably pass out from shock. Has anyone tried TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine)? I'm interested in the herbal tampons, but they are so expensive!
It will take years to save up $13,000 for IVF :(

I may have already asked this question before, but I don't recall if anyone was familiar with it. Acupuncture, castor oil packs, etc. I'm desperate right now. I love wine and pineapples to I will definitely try that for implantation this cycle :)

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## MrsFX

Great news mrshowey


----------



## urchin

Razcox said:


> I will ask about the DE but its the opposite reason they are refusing funding, they say my chances of having an unaffected live birth are too high naturally to warranty the money being spent on PDG.

Oh sorry - I got hold of the wrong end of the stick there!



Sticky Beans said:


> Mr Beans is up for putting his swimmers in a cup if his knakered, he said it's never a problem to knock one out! - nice! Any excuse ay?! Lol
> I need to go out and get myself a syringe now, I'll let you all know how we get on with it!
> 
> xx

How very gallant of him! :rofl:



Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Urch :hugs: Sorry your 'normal' sleep was short lived :( Plus side you will be an expert at night feeds when the time comes ;)
> 
> DH always asks me questions about why we are doing certain things fertility wise and by the look on his face when I answer I swear he thinks I make most of it up for a laugh :haha:

Well, you have to admit - some of the things we try are pretty bizarre!


MrsH - that all sounds good on the house front - fx it goes through this time 
and the beginning of IVF - how very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Kcarey as soon as we have our finances in check I will be booking in with an acupuncturist who specialises in Chinese medicine so will let you know how that pans out :flower: I am getting so desperate I don't think there isn't anything I wouldn't try/do if I was told it would result in a :bfp:!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers it is quiet in here! Hope everyone had a nice weekend? xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

It is really quiet in here! 

Well, I'll give an update on me anyways ... I had my 3rd night on clomid 100mg last night and all went okay. I had some stomach cramps but I ate a lot of pineapple so I'm not sure if that's what upset my stomach or if it was the clomid but they ended up going away and I was fine. No hotflashes! Woohoo! Tonight is my 4th night and then I have a 5th night but then it's over! Yay! Counting down the hours. Things have really been boring on my end. Still adjusting to city life, got a gym membership yesterday with OH and a couple tanning sessions since summer is coming and I'm very pale! We worked out this morning and it felt really good actually. It's always hard to go the gym but feels good after! 

Well, I hope everyone is doing GREAT! 

Urchin - you're either at 12 weeks or really close now right?


----------



## urchin

12 weeks tomorrow ash!


----------



## lucylou7

It is quiet on here at the moment.. 

Hope Clomid gets you your BFP this month Ash..

Urch - Yey for tomorrow 12 weeks whoop whoop!

FF - How was your weeknd? have you had a good one? 

AFM - I have had a really crap weekend, two of my friends told me on Saturday that they were pregnant :-( it has really upset me as one of my friends has been trying for 2 months and the other 4 months :-( My 2nd friend was like when are you going to try ? your not getting any younger... we have not told any one about TTC as its difficult enough for us without having to tell every one and every one keeping asking so i just wanted to tell her to shut up about her being PG i know that sounds really bad but it has really got to me this weekend and made me very sad... sorry for moaning on xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - yay for 12 weeks tomorrow! That's so exciting! Are you getting excited now that you're in the second trimester?! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby or no? I'm so excited for you ah!!! Any names picked out?

lucylou - thanks, I hope the clomid gets me my bfp too! It's so annoying thinking that I put my body through all of this and it might not work anyway, but it is what it is! I'm so sorry you had a rough weekend! I don't have friends that are pregnant because I'm still young and a lot of my friends are just getting into serious relationships or they're not over going out and having fun yet but I can imagine it would be really hard to see your friends get pregnant so easy when you're having such difficulties! :hugs: We're all here if you need to talk and you will get your baby and when you do I'm sure you will be more appreciative and attached since it took you so long to get!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Lucy :hugs: I am a bit like Ash and fortunate that none of my close friends are pregnant or even thinking about babies yet but I know it is only a matter of time :hugs:

Urch yay for second tri :dance:

Well I am off to boot camp at 6.30am tomorrow and dreading it! My weight loss has slowed right down (only half a pound last week :cry:) and so I thought I would sign up for a free weeks trial of boot camp :wacko:


----------



## urchin

lucylou7 said:


> AFM - I have had a really crap weekend, two of my friends told me on Saturday that they were pregnant :-( it has really upset me as one of my friends has been trying for 2 months and the other 4 months :-( My 2nd friend was like when are you going to try ? your not getting any younger... we have not told any one about TTC as its difficult enough for us without having to tell every one and every one keeping asking so i just wanted to tell her to shut up about her being PG i know that sounds really bad but it has really got to me this weekend and made me very sad... sorry for moaning on xx

That's awful Lucy - even before I found that I had fertility problems, I never asked people such personal questions. I guess I always start from a default position of 'they might be trying but not getting anywhere' and the last thing I would want to do is rake up a load of pain for anyone.
People who conceive easily can find themselves generalising from their own experience i.e. if took me 5 minutes to get pregnant, so that's how long it takes. Most have no idea that 1 year is average, and for some of is it's a lot longer than that (or impossible without the wonders of modern science)



ashknowsbest said:


> Urchin - yay for 12 weeks tomorrow! That's so exciting! Are you getting excited now that you're in the second trimester?! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby or no? I'm so excited for you ah!!! Any names picked out?

Ash - I will be excited after the scan - right now I'm just scared. Although I know the chances of things going wrong since my last scan are quite small, they are still there....and I'm the kind to worry!

We will defo be finding out the gender - if Eenie will oblige :thumbup: but that is unlikely to be at this scan
Names are all picked (we had 2 girls and 2 boys names in case of twins) 
They will probably stay under wraps until Eenie is born though ... all I'll say is that they are good Irish names though :D



Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Lucy :hugs: I am a bit like Ash and fortunate that none of my close friends are pregnant or even thinking about babies yet but I know it is only a matter of time :hugs:
> 
> Urch yay for second tri :dance:
> 
> Well I am off to boot camp at 6.30am tomorrow and dreading it! My weight loss has slowed right down (only half a pound last week :cry:) and so I thought I would sign up for a free weeks trial of boot camp :wacko:

What does boot camp entail? Is it a residential thing? Are they gonna shout at you like a drill sergeant?

Are they gonna *shudder* make you do PE?


----------



## gilmore85

Mrs H: yay for the start of IVF!! Got everything croosed for you

Urchin: Good Luck at the scan today!

AFM: The weather was beautiful this weekend so had a nice relaxing one, 1st doctors appointment tomorrow getting nervous, apart from saying that we have been trying for 2 years i really dont know what else to say :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Hopefully the Dr will know what to ask!
xx


----------



## gilmore85

haha never thought of that for some bizarre reason I keep thinking that im the one thats got to do all the talking thanks x


----------



## 10yearsttc

Sticky Beans said:


> I must admit I have been toying with the idea of the 'turkey Baster method'! have mixed feelings but apparently that's how a lot of lesbians fall pregnant..... So I was thinking for the eves that DH doesn't want to play ball, either to tired or to Ill or aches from the gym I could just get him to do his thing into a sterile cup with a bit of preseed in then suck it up into a needless syringe and squirt it near my cervix. Am I mad for wanting to try this???? I consulted Dr google and there are so many success stories, obviously I'd rather BD the regular ways but if it fills in the gaps I'm thinking it might be worth it!!
> What do you all think?
> 
> xx

Hey StickyBeans, I've been trying it that way for about 18 months (hubby has given up on s-e-x :shrug:). It didn't work for me but I've heard success stories in these forums. It does take the pressure off everyone that's for sure. I have nearly 100 syringes left over - wish you were nearby, you could have some! You can get them on Ebay, very cheap :winkwink:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone yay for 12wks Urchin x sorry to everybody the witch got and a huge congrats to yellow xx


----------



## Tasha16

afm i am not really thinking about it this cycle, i don't know when i ov'd all i know is af is due sometime over the weekend so i'm just waiting for that to come so i can start the clomid. I am getting a tattoo for our angel babies on saturday and the oh had one done last week xx


----------



## Razcox

Lucylou  Im sorry you had a bit of a crap weekend :hugs: Since we have been TTC there has been a baby boom at work and in those around me. In all there have been 12 people get preggers and have babies, every loss i have had someone in the office due around the smae time as me so had to watch as there bump got bigger while i went back to square one. Its not an easy thing to go through so have some more hugs! :hugs:

Now when people ask us about TTC and when we are going to have kids i tell them the truth that we have suffered 4 losses due to a genetic issue. It always shuts then up and i hope it may make them think twice in the future asking such a personal question!

Urchin  Happy 12 weeks! Not long until the 2nd trimester now xx

Ash  Sorry the drugs are giving you a rough ride, ill also be crossing everything possible that this cycle is a good one for you with a :bfp: at the end of it. X

FF  Oh my youre brave! What does boot camp entail then?

Gilmore  Good luck at the doctors, i am guessing that they will ask you questions about life style, cycles ect and then refer you. I hope they are helpful and supportive for you both x

Tasha  Love the idea of a tattoo for you angels, what design have you gone for.

AFM - 6DPO and temps are high which is good, also peeing more but that may just be because its been hot the weekend so i have drank a bit more. Going to try and hold out on testing until we come back from camping or even until AF is late . .


----------



## Sticky Beans

Good luck at your scan Urch!

I love bootcamp, I'm a bit obsessed about it, went 4 times last week! There's something quite liberating about exercising in the rain/ snow/ sun I can't work out in gyms anymore cos I get bored! If it's not pulling tyres through muddy fields or being shouted at by instructors I dont wana know! Lol! Hope you had fun FF!

I am having the busiest day at work, I've not been off the phone all day, luckily the days going quicker but my brain feels like it's going to explode! Gota go back in a sec had to nip out and get my coke fix (that is of the non drug variety might I add!)

Still not much happening my end waiting for AF to appear so we can start again!

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

10yearsttc - thanks for the advice! What kind of syringe do u use?

Tash that's a great idea for the tat! Where bouts are you having it?

Raz - fingers crossed for you!

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - I would find out the gender too! It's more exciting that way I feel and plus, you can go and find lots of cute baby things before they arrive! Will you be posting pictures of your scan? I'd love to see! 

FF - FX'd that you get a bfp after your camping trip! I have everything crossed for you. All of the ladies in this forum deserve a baby so bad! :hugs:

AFM - 4th night of clomid last night, no side effects. I had a mild headache but I had that before I took the clomid so I'm pretty sure the medicine isn't what caused it. I'm feeling really good, since I'm not having side effects and I've been sleeping well! I was going to chart this entire cycle but decided that I'm not going to only because it stresses me out waking up every morning at the same time to take my temperature, etc. It's kind of a pain in the butt! Last pill tonight and then ultrasound to check for follies on March 31st =D Yay! I'm hoping and praying that there are 2 or 3 follies that way I can have a better chance of catching the egg!


----------



## urchin

All went well today for me and my wee Eenie Plum!
S/he measured 12+2, so a little over but hey! We also heard a good strong heartbeat and I cried :cry:
Mostly Eenie was resting, but then sprang to life and had a frantic wiggle of arms and legs :cloud9:

We requested not to have the NS testing - but the scanny lady said we do look for things that might be wrong anyway, and everything here looks good to me.

We have some pics, but no scanner to scan them in - so they will have to wait :D


and here's my facebook announcement - just thought I'd share:

Well folks, the time has come to make a happy announcement. After a long and tough journey I can finally share the news that Mr Urch and I are going to have a baby ... and of course we are over the moon about it :D 

Now, I know a lot of people who are also struggling with infertility &#8211; and I know the pain of yet another facebook announcement. There are also surely people on my friends list who have no particular interest in my breeding habits ... and so my lovelies you have a choice:

Like or comment on this status and I will put you in a group that receive baby-related gubbins.

Simply ignore this message and I&#8217;ll leave you off the list!


----------



## lucylou7

Arghhh really chuffed Urchin!! Glad all is well bet you were over the moon and they were tears of Joy!! 

Love your facebook update too! can not wait until we can put some thing on FB like that i bet you have a million likes and comments really am chuffed for you hun xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urchin - yay! So happy, I probably would have cried at the ultrasound too! Congratulations, you're through the 1st trimester!


----------



## urchin

there's a pic in my journal if anyone wants a peek!


----------



## 10yearsttc

I bought a whole stack of 5mm syringes. I wanted to get 10mm but couldn't find them at the time. It's a pretty easy process as long as you can get the man to contribute! I just did it at night and then hoped the sperm knew their way around. Apparently not, ha ha!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Urchin :dance:

Boot Camp for me is quite like PE :wacko: A mix of circuits and an evil man (Hitler with a six pack as I call him ;)) pressuring you to keep at it. Will only be doing it for my free trial as not my cup of tea!

Good luck to all those still in and :hugs: for those that aren't. 

AFM no clue if I ovulated as temps look like the Pyrenees!


----------



## greekgirl

i just checked into this thread and the first thing i did was leave to check eanie's picture. i have a bunch of wishes in greek going around in my head and i can't seem to translate to english. brain fart. so at the risk of sounding lame and boring i am so happy for you! 
sooner than you can imagine you will be holding that little Eanie in your arms. 
aaand i just got the chills. how cheesy am i? 
yay.
ok. so i haven't read anything else in here.


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations! so pleased everything was ok :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha16

Congrats Urchin ur scan pic is lovely x Thank you Raz and Sticky i am having five stars down my right side xx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Urchin! I just though I should come out of lurkdom to tell you to have a Happy and Healthy remainder of your pregnancy.

Nothing new to report here. Just waiting for AF to show after the HSG. I've had some dull cramping about a week ago, but its kicked up a bit this week. Witch should be here I'm thinking April 2nd.


----------



## Razcox

Yeah urchin thats great news :happydance:

Hey Dazed *waves*


----------



## Dazed

Hi Raz :hi:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Dazed nice to see you :wave:


----------



## Dazed

:hi: FF!


----------



## Nysz

Hi there!

I'm LTTTC #1 too! Been ttc for 2 years plus now. Currently on 1-month hospitalization leave after an abdominal myomectomy to remove fibroids, remove endometriosis and had ovarian drilling as well. 

Gotta wait for 6 months before the gynae clears us ok to TTC again. By then, it'll prolly be well into our 3rd year. Oh well! But still must keep on trying!


----------



## 10yearsttc

I just did a test even though my real blood test is tomorrow (10 days past egg implantation today, the blasto was 5 days old). You never saw anything so negative in your life. I don't hold out much hope for tomorrow....


----------



## Sticky Beans

Fingers crossed 10years hope all goes ok tomorrow

xx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Nsyz :hi: Sorry you have to be here.

10years - Don't lose hope yet. I was reading about another girl that has gone through IVF and took a home test that was negative, but her betas were positive.


----------



## 10yearsttc

Dazed said:


> Hi Nsyz :hi: Sorry you have to be here.
> 
> 10years - Don't lose hope yet. I was reading about another girl that has gone through IVF and took a home test that was negative, but her betas were positive.

Thanks so much.. I swore I wasn't going to obsess over this but big surprise - look who's obsessing?!! :shrug:

I've been looking up to see when the hormone kicks in and whether it takes longer to get into the urine than the bloodstream (yes) and also trying to convince myself that the reason my test day was set at March 29 was because that's probably the earliest you can tell, right?!

Aarghhh.. I just need to think about something else! :wacko:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Hi Guys! 

We've been married since June of 2010 and almost immediately NTNP when nothing came of it I got some tests done and was diagnosed with PCOS early last year :cry: Around the same time I got diagnosed with thyroid levels worth monitoring (hypo) but not bad enough to medicate :growlmad:. I've started Clomid but didn't ovulate with it alone so we've added Metformin to the regimen now. EVERYONE I know is at the baby-making age and life situation so I feel like I need some support and you girls seem like a really great group!


----------



## 10yearsttc

Hi HopinAndPrayn

It is a nice forum! I haven't been on it for long but everyone's really supportive. In my case, everyone I know is well past the baby-making stage and onto the next... it's tough. Good luck with everything...


----------



## urchin

This really is the bestest most supportivest superist thread on BnB (probably on the whole interweb!)

Thank you all so much for your congratulationising :kiss:

FF - you are of course quite mad! It wouldn't matter how free it was, _nothing_ would persuade me to do PE with someone shouting at me!

G-Girl - that is so sweet of you :D
And not lame at all - some things are best expressed simply (and most things are easier to express at all in your native language!) xxx

Dazed - welcome back from the Land of Lurk! Good to see you :hi:

Nysz and H&P - welcome to the bestest club that no one wants to join! - don't be shy, we love new people round here (well, have you seen the old ones? :rofl: ) 
Nysz - I had to have fibroid surgery before I could carry on TTC... I only had the one but it was mahoosive and had been acting like a natural coil, probably for years!
H&P it is so hard when everyone around you is producing. Although I'm a lot older than usual baby making age, my whole family seems to have done it late - so I've had all kinds of cousins have children over the time I've been trying.... and it's HARD! :hugs:

10yrs - hold out for your proper Beta before abandoning hope! Wee tests are nowhere near as sensitive as blood tests... I have everythign crossed for you chikkie xx

Weird coincidence of the day
As you know, I did my fb announcement on Monday ... and I had a PM from a friend.
She became a friend after we met in hospital having our gigantic fibroids removed We had beds next to each other and turned out a good friend of hers used to be my landlady when I first moved to Birmingham!

Anyway, she messaged me to say that she was pregnant too! And only 2/3 weeks ahead of me.
How weird is that?


----------



## 10yearsttc

Thanks Urchin... you sound so lovely! Taking the time to give support to eveyone on this thread when you have been successful and are able to move on. All the best to you!


----------



## urchin

10yearsttc said:


> Thanks Urchin... you sound so lovely! Taking the time to give support to eveyone on this thread when you have been successful and are able to move on. All the best to you!

Awwwh 10yrs - that's a lovely thing to say ... thank you very much :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i may have done something a bit silly this morning . . . Despite saying i am not going to test early the need to POAS was too strong so i used an IC. Now i am not sure if it was a bfn or a very very very faint blink and you will miss it bfp. Why did i test???!


----------



## 10yearsttc

Razcox said:


> Ok so i may have done something a bit silly this morning . . . Despite saying i am not going to test early the need to POAS was too strong so i used an IC. Now i am not sure if it was a bfn or a very very very faint blink and you will miss it bfp. Why did i test???!

Ha! I did the exact same thing this morning, except for me, not even a "blink". I shouldn't have, it put me in a bad mood all day. Tomorrow is my official blood test. If it's not :bfp: I am going to be hell to live with... :growlmad:


----------



## kcarey77

Congratulations to everyone who has become successful in achieving a BFP!

Someone once told me that you don't choose your baby, your baby chooses you.
I try to keep that in mind when I see a BFN these days. If it is meant to be, it will be. 
I'm confindent we all will have our chance at being a mother one day.

Until then, best of luck to each of you ladies on your TTC journey!


----------



## greekgirl

hi everyone. i am going to get straight to it. we missed our chance for clomid + IUI this month because of my screwy cycle-which my doctor said every woman is entitled to have one each year- so onto next month. :(
we have a movement issue with OH sperm. everything else seems fine. that's why doc suggests IUI. my OH is devastated. he avoided having a SA since november and due to his heart issues he wouldn't take the wellman conception vitamins the doc had told us to take and now he's really sad about his results.
i don't know how to comfort him without feeling a little mad that he wouldn't do his part for so long. everything was my fault this whole time 2,5 years!!! we knew he had a movement issue since 2010 and i would have to fight him to get him to take any vitamins. he eats well getting (i thought) plenty of anti oxidants from vegetables and fruit and nuts but i guess vitamins are the way to go afterall. :shrug: 
i am really trying to be supportive. men aren't very good at recieving bad news, are they?


----------



## urchin

nope - men are rubbish at such things (and even worse at taking blummin vitamins!)

I hope this result prods him into some action hon xxx


----------



## heavenly

kcarey77 said:


> Someone once told me that you don't choose your baby, your baby chooses you.

Me and OH truly believe that, which is why we didn't find the decision of moving onto DE, a difficult to make. :flower:




urchin said:


> nope - men are rubbish at such things (and even worse at taking blummin vitamins!)
> 
> I hope this result prods him into some action hon xxx

I kept the box of Wellman Conception under the coffee table in the lounge and as soon as he finished dinner every evening, I would have to physically get one out of the packet and hand him a drink of water. :roll: Well, let's be honest, we don't want them tiring themselves out do we....poor loves.....:coffee: 7 months of that (and giving up smoking) and his SA improved loads. :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Men! If they aren't making us miss our fertile times they are refusing to do SA or take there blinking vitamins! My DH refused to stick to his gluten free diet (diagnosed coeliac) and last SA was so bad that our FS was convinced something was seriously wrong with him! Of course when he heard from her that sticking to his diet could improve his :spermy: he decided to flipping do it (despite the fact I had been harping on for a year saying exactly the same!) Men!


----------



## 12SummerBaby

Dazed said:


> Hi Ladies! I know I haven't posted here much, but I have a question. Does the below response look like my insurance will cover an HSG?
> 
> Thank you for contacting Anthem Blue Cross and Blue Shield. The hysterosalpingogram requires a pre-authorization before the service is rendered. If a pre-authorization is not completed prior to the service being rendered, the claim may be denied. If the pre-authorization for the hysterosalpingogram is approved, your co-pay responsibility will be determined by where the service is provided. There is a $40.00 co-pay member responsiblity if this service is provided within a participating specialist's office. If this procedure is performed in a participating outpatient facility setting (hospital), your co-pay responsiblity is $40.00. On your policy, the maximum out of pocket that you would pay per calendar year is $2500.00.

Sorry for the thread jack, I wanted to make this a private message but I don't think I have the proper post count to do so. 

I am a soon to be first time father and my wife and I have struggled to get to where we finally have a healthy pregnancy and are excited for our baby girls arrival. Just before this pregnancy finally took we had a HSG done as a followup after multiple miscarriages (3 total). All along we have tried to be very careful making sure insurance would cover any treatment and our doctor supposedly checked on the HSG. But now Anthem is denying the claim even after the doctor sent another claim and letter giving a new diagnosis code.
*
Dazed *Where did you contact Anthem at to get that response? I'm hoping that if I can prove that pre-authorization was required and not done that my doctors office will be responsible and be able to work it out with Anthem.

Any other input from people here is appreciated as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dazed

12SummerBaby said:


> Sorry for the thread jack, I wanted to make this a private message but I don't think I have the proper post count to do so.
> 
> I am a soon to be first time father and my wife and I have struggled to get to where we finally have a healthy pregnancy and are excited for our baby girls arrival. Just before this pregnancy finally took we had a HSG done as a followup after multiple miscarriages (3 total). All along we have tried to be very careful making sure insurance would cover any treatment and our doctor supposedly checked on the HSG. But now Anthem is denying the claim even after the doctor sent another claim and letter giving a new diagnosis code.
> *
> Dazed *Where did you contact Anthem at to get that response? I'm hoping that if I can prove that pre-authorization was required and not done that my doctors office will be responsible and be able to work it out with Anthem.
> 
> Any other input from people here is appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 12Summerbaby, congrats on being a father to be!

I actually e-mailed Anthem through my online account. I have Anthem Healthkeepers and from what I always thought, they didn't cover anything infertility wise. I wanted to be sure that they wouldn't cover it so I just e-mailed them directly and got a response fairly quickly. After I found they will cover it with pre-authorization, I contacted my doctor and he took care of everything else. I can't tell you for sure that they covered it because I only recently had it done and its not showing on my online account, but I haven't gotten a bill yet either. I think you could call their 1-800 number too and ask them that way.

Here is the link to the Anthem Website to register if you aren't registered already.


----------



## 10yearsttc

10yearsttc said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i may have done something a bit silly this morning . . . Despite saying i am not going to test early the need to POAS was too strong so i used an IC. Now i am not sure if it was a bfn or a very very very faint blink and you will miss it bfp. Why did i test???!
> 
> Ha! I did the exact same thing this morning, except for me, not even a "blink". I shouldn't have, it put me in a bad mood all day. Tomorrow is my official blood test. If it's not :bfp: I am going to be hell to live with... :growlmad:Click to expand...

So... the HCG levels are inconclusive, which is better than a flat zero - I'm at 40 and was hoping to be over 100. I'm scaring myself researching HCG levels on the net now. Arrgh! Apparently this can go on for weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## purple_hope

FXed for you *10years*! You've waited so so long for this, what's a couple more days right? :dust:


----------



## purple_hope

*Raz*, POAS is hard to resist! Just try it again tomorrow, if you have the courage. Are you having symptoms also, which made you want to test early?

To chime in about the 'men' thing, they never listen!! It drives me nuts! I'm always like "Hunny, we've been at this for years, hence I've been researching this whole 'infertility' things FOR YEARS! I have acquired quite a bit of knowledge on the subject." *greekgirl* Sorry about your screwy cycle and I hope your OH steps up and starts trying to be proactive now.

Oh and welcome to all the newbies! :wave:


----------



## 10yearsttc

purple_hope said:


> FXed for you *10years*! You've waited so so long for this, what's a couple more days right? :dust:

That is true - I guess you just think "on this day, I will know for sure" and then you find out that you never really know until you're in labour. :shrug:


----------



## purple_hope

10yearsttc said:


> purple_hope said:
> 
> 
> FXed for you *10years*! You've waited so so long for this, what's a couple more days right? :dust:
> 
> That is true - I guess you just think "on this day, I will know for sure" and then you find out that you never really know until you're in labour. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ya, I know how you feel. With all of this LTTC uncertainty we cling to our "test dates" or "AF dates" as concrete. And now you have a 4 day countdown!

Are you having any symptoms? I ask because I'm in my 2ww now and regardless of how hard I'm trying to be "breezy" I'm symptom spotting and symptom researching!! Arrgghh! So any exciting symptoms? :D


----------



## urchin

Morning ladies (and gent!)
Symptom spotting is a killer - doesn't matter how much we protest we're not doing it, we're still secretly assessing our tits for soreness :rofl:



SummerB - I don't know the answer, but just wanted to say hijack away!
Congratulations on your upcoming arrival and welcome to our happy thread :hi:


----------



## 10yearsttc

purple_hope said:


> Are you having any symptoms? I ask because I'm in my 2ww now and regardless of how hard I'm trying to be "breezy" I'm symptom spotting and symptom researching!! Arrgghh! So any exciting symptoms? :D

Symptoms - oh yes - and I've been trawling this forum to find a thread on it but haven't found one, so thanks for adding! 

Cramps for nearly 2 weeks now, slightly different than a normal period, sort of sharper and keeping me awake a bit at night. Plus I've never had sore boobs in my life, but at the moment they are quite tender.

Oh, and bloated up like a darn balloon, can't wear most of my clothes (I'm really small so it looks really obvious that I'm straining my pants right now!)

What about you, Purple? What are you going through, and when are you going to test? :winkwink:


----------



## 10yearsttc

urchin said:


> Symptom spotting is a killer - doesn't matter how much we protest we're not doing it, we're still secretly assessing our tits for soreness :rofl:



Ha ha! True! :haha:


----------



## purple_hope

Well, I've been having all kinds of symptoms but the more I research the more I find they might just be from Clomid :dohh:

Right around the time I Oed I started to have really sensitive nips. They have been sensitive this whole time. Only recently my bbs have started to become sensitive too. And oh the cramping! It won't let up! First I think the cramping was because the follicles were growing, then around O I figured it must be post O pain because you can have fluid that comes from your ovary into your tube which can cause cramping and discomfort. But now, it's not AF time so what gives?

Then there's been the fact (tmi warning) that I have been feeling really wet with lots of cm! I know when I had my blood work done my hormones were really high because I had more than 1 follicle, so maybe all of this craziness is from the high levels?? I'm still breezy though (or trying to be)! :coffee:

Oh and I never really 'believe' the symptom of cravings to be real when others report it, but I've been demanding certain types of food for lunch with my coworkers lol. To the point it is kinda hard to get our group to go exactly where I demand we go lol. I guess I'm now a believer of cravings. So if all of these symptoms are from Clomid, I guess I can no longer say I didn't have any side effects :haha: Test date at the earliest should be Monday, I'm CD25 today.


----------



## greekgirl

congratulations on the father to be! 
welcome to the newbies.
and good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP this month. fingers crossed.:thumbup:

i think we're not trying this month as the doc said it's very unlikely to happen without help.
life just keeps slapping me down in the baby dept.
need a vacation.

ps- this is for the most part a happy thread. 
i don't want to be the one who cries on here all the time. so i think i will stick to my journal for a while. thanks for all the support. sorry if i dragged anyone down. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Well the FRER this morning was a glaring white no hint of a line BFN :( I am only 9dpo so i might not be out yet though. I ordered some more IC the other day so will do another one of these tomorrow. I really hope all these 'symptoms' are not just all in my head . . . 10 years looks i am with you in the no idea camp lol


----------



## Tasha16

greekgirl said:


> congratulations on the father to be!
> welcome to the newbies.
> and good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP this month. fingers crossed.:thumbup:
> 
> i think we're not trying this month as the doc said it's very unlikely to happen without help.
> life just keeps slapping me down in the baby dept.
> need a vacation.
> 
> ps- this is for the most part a happy thread.
> i don't want to be the one who cries on here all the time. so i think i will stick to my journal for a while. thanks for all the support. sorry if i dragged anyone down. :hugs:

Aww huni i'm sorry ur having a hard time but there's no need to apologise we would rather u tell us how u feel than keep it to yourself, come back here when ur ready we will still be here for you xx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome to the newbies and good luck to everyone in the ttw x Congrats to the father to be. I hope ur all well xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Greekgirl please come back hun :hugs: We all have long periods where we can't see the light anymore but it is the support from lovelies in the same situation that keeps us going :flower:

For me it's the weekend :dance: Have worked a full week temping on reception and I am shattered!

Welcome to all the newbies :wave:

Forgot to add that Greekgirl you are not bringing us down! More like we feel less crazy because we know we are not alone in our despair :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

10years & Purple - Every thing crossed for you both!! 

Razcix - there is time yet hun! 

G Girl - Hugs huni x

Summerbaby = Welcome and congrats! 

AFM - Down in the dumps AF arrived yesterday i dont know why i thought i might be i suppose just thinking it has to happen one day i suppose!!! I called up IVF clinic and they have advised all results back and we are now waiting for our appointment so i wish they would hurry up  We have one lot of clomid left so i think we are going to take that day 2-6 just to see you never know hey... 

Hope every one else is ok xx


----------



## urchin

greekgirl said:


> ps- this is for the most part a happy thread.
> i don't want to be the one who cries on here all the time. so i think i will stick to my journal for a while. thanks for all the support. sorry if i dragged anyone down. :hugs:

GG - this isn't a happy thread - this is a whatever-we-need-it-to-be thread. :hugs: Us long termsers all go through times of abject misery when we have our hopes dashed time after time....and then we have our moments of lightness and fun too.
Thing is, if we only got together when we were in our upbeat phases, we wouldn't be a lot of support for each other would we?
Of course it is fine to just lurk in your own journal for a while - but please don't do so on our account, cuz there really is no need xxx



Razcox said:


> Well the FRER this morning was a glaring white no hint of a line BFN :( I am only 9dpo so i might not be out yet though. I ordered some more IC the other day so will do another one of these tomorrow. I really hope all these 'symptoms' are not just all in my head . . . 10 years looks i am with you in the no idea camp lol

Buggery bollux :growlmad: fingers crossed something develops for you over the next few days



lucylou7 said:


> AFM - Down in the dumps AF arrived yesterday i dont know why i thought i might be i suppose just thinking it has to happen one day i suppose!!! I called up IVF clinic and they have advised all results back and we are now waiting for our appointment so i wish they would hurry up  We have one lot of clomid left so i think we are going to take that day 2-6 just to see you never know hey...

No matter how much we tell ourselves that it is sooo unlikely - we still sneakily hope that each month will be The Month ... so not surprising we get down with each one that thwarts us. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Have given up with this month as ovulation was completely out of whack and we kind of gave up - last time dtd was 3 days before ovulation :wacko:

Am concentrating on summer and looking fab!


----------



## 10yearsttc

purple_hope said:


> Well, I've been having all kinds of symptoms but the more I research the more I find they might just be from Clomid :dohh:
> 
> Right around the time I Oed I started to have really sensitive nips. They have been sensitive this whole time. Only recently my bbs have started to become sensitive too. And oh the cramping! It won't let up! First I think the cramping was because the follicles were growing, then around O I figured it must be post O pain because you can have fluid that comes from your ovary into your tube which can cause cramping and discomfort. But now, it's not AF time so what gives?
> 
> Then there's been the fact (tmi warning) that I have been feeling really wet with lots of cm! I know when I had my blood work done my hormones were really high because I had more than 1 follicle, so maybe all of this craziness is from the high levels?? I'm still breezy though (or trying to be)! :coffee:
> 
> Oh and I never really 'believe' the symptom of cravings to be real when others report it, but I've been demanding certain types of food for lunch with my coworkers lol. To the point it is kinda hard to get our group to go exactly where I demand we go lol. I guess I'm now a believer of cravings. So if all of these symptoms are from Clomid, I guess I can no longer say I didn't have any side effects :haha: Test date at the earliest should be Monday, I'm CD25 today.

This thread moves so fast, I have had trouble finding your reply to this because it's far back now - was keen to read about your symptoms!

(Last night I thought my gut would explode from bloating - also thought AF was about to arrive - but it seems to go down a bit overnight. Today it's gradually getting bigger and bigger again).

It's so annoying not knowing whether the symptoms are from the drugs or otherwise. We have a few symptoms in common but are doing different things - you are on Clomid and I had my last shot of Pregnyl 11 days ago.

So you test on Monday and I go for my second blood test then too.... look forward to hear how it goes and hope neither of us get AF before then! :wacko:


----------



## 10yearsttc

Razcox, only 9DPO might be a bit early?

Look forward to your next update... I hate having NFI!


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks *10years*! It is interesting that we do share some symptoms. I really hope this is it for you! :dust:

Still hoping this is your month *Raz*! FXed!

*greekgirl*, I wanted to say that this thread might just 'appear' positive. But I think it's simply because the ladies (and gentlemen) that are on here are just so supportive, so that any time someone is going through something awful, we are all here for them. Infertility in itself is a downer! Just like the others have said, we are here if you need us anytime for any reason :friends:

Aww *lucy*, sorry your AF arrived. Its such a bummer each month.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## urchin

Morning all! I slept til 6 o'clock this morning which feels like a real achievement :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well done Urch :dance: Or should that be well done Eenie??

For all you lovelies on clomid have you noticed any weight gain? I completely forgot about this little gem of a side effect :cry: I have stuck to a gluten, sugar, dairy free diet all week with extreme work outs 3 times but I gained half a pound. After declaring to my evil boot camp instructor that his plan was not for me and bitching about it to my friend (along the lines of he has made me gain weight when I have been losing each week when doing my own thing) I have just remembered the clomid side affects I usually get :dohh:


----------



## Tasha16

aww thats pants ff i hope i don't get that i'm trying to lose weight too x


----------



## Razcox

Greek girl &#8211; Dont worry about bringing anyone down, we are all battle hardened TTC warrior princess we can take. An besides thats what the thread is for to support each other x

Lucy &#8211; Sorry you feel a bit low, evil :witch: . I would take the clomid as well, give it another shot while you wait on the IVF.

FF &#8211; I think i will join you, since xmas, the last MC, puppies and being busy i have let the weight creep back on. Diet time again i think! Sorry you missed OV though will be hoping one of the swimmers toughted it out in there for you x

Urchin &#8211; Yeah for sleeping until 6am xx

Love and light to anyone that i have missed xx

AFM &#8211; Another BFN so i feel i am ok to go away the weekend and enjoy myself, this early even if i am preggers a bit of pate and drink wont do any harm. Will test again now on Monday if AF doesnt come over the weekend will e 13 dpo by then so should see something if i am going to!


----------



## PocoHR

@urchin - well done on getting some good sleep! Hope the second tri brings you many similar nights of lovely luxurious sleep 

@ff - aww thats crap, it sounds like you are really doing everything right though. I've just got back to working out and have not had a lot of actual weight loss yet, but I feel so much better and my clothes fit better. I'm hoping its just because muscle weighs more than fat, maybe that is whats happened for you too! its all muscle gain  

@raz - I'm sorry you've got a bfn... lttc is the pits :-( :hugs: hope you have a fantastic weekend anyway and really forget about the whole thing. 

afm: Sorry I've been away for a while. I just wasn't thinking about ttc at all and I was in a great mood so I decided not to tempt my more obsessive side by going on bnb! But, I've been to the FS this morning and she said I "might have pcos", so now I've spent all afternoon thinking of nothing but that. I really don't know what to think and I don't like the vagueness of it. I don't know how many cysts or possible cysts she saw, but I don't think I have any of the other symptoms. I'm not hirsuit, I have never had acne, I don't have baldness at all, no skin tags or skin darkening, and though I'm not a "skinny girl", I am not clinically overweight, my BMI is around 22/23. I don't know. I also found out I have a dermoid cyst which will most likely need to be removed surgically. Such a bummer. I'm just frazzled by it all right now. I think I half expected (and wanted) to have "unexplained infertility". I know its good to start moving forward, and I am glad there is stuff we can do to help treat whatever is wrong, but its a bummer. I need to find a way to calm down, stop googling pcos and move on too! Wish me luck...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Poco stating that you *may* have isn't good enough :growlmad: Are they going to test?

Raz sorry for :bfn: I hope you have a lovely weekend!

Well I am on a mission today! After bootcamp I had to go babysit my nan, got back at 1pm - cleaned the flat from top to bottom and am just finishing up homemade brownies, vanilla ice-cream (cheated and brought extract as cheaper then pod), chilli corn bread and chilli con carne :wacko: We have friends over tonight so am ditching the diet!

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend! xxx


----------



## PocoHR

@ff- I think it does suck that she said "maybe pcos" too... they are going to be doing a lot more tests over the next month, I actually go back to her on Monday, so I'm assuming part of that will be to attempt to diagnose me. I get the feeling she doesn't want to say anything definite right now, which I understand, but that doesn't make it any less frustrating. :wacko:

It sounds like you had a great day! I like the sound of "bootcamp" hehe, I hope it works for you. I think its a great idea to forget the diet sometimes too, we only live once and we need to enjoy food sometimes! Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies, I am sorry I haven't really felt that this is the right place for me lately so have stepped back a little and am using the assisted conception section and a UK site where I can talk to ladies who are having treatment in the same Clinic as me. Not really had much chance to catch up with you all, but I will still check in from time to time, to see how you are all getting on, I think I will feel more comfortable when I am actually having treatment/Pregnant as there are not many of you in the same situation as me right now, but I am happy in limbo land if I am honest as I know I can't get PG and I know that everything is going smoothly on the IVF front. I have received my letter for my Lap/Hysteroscopy for my Salpingectomy and that will be in May so looks like we are all set for a June start for IVF, We are hoping that we will receive our letter to attend our group meeting soon. I hope you are all doing well, but I am sure that most of you are still having a bumpy ride, Fingers crossed you are all coming to the end of it at last, much love Mrs H xxxx :D


----------



## urchin

poco - I hope she can be a little more definite for you next time! maybe is neither use nor ornament!

ff - oooo stop! that all sounds heavenly ... can I come for tea too?

raz - sorry you're still getting lily-white strips - have a fabulous indulgent weekend and let's hope Monday brings better news

Mrs H - it's always fine to dip in and out ... just do what feels right for you and we'll be pleased to hear from you when you stop by.
It's so good having a date to work towards isn't it? June will be here before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Nice to hear from you MrsH :waves: We will be here whenever you feel like stopping by :hugs:

Urch come on down! Always plenty of grub at our house :haha:


----------



## urchin

How far away from Birmingham do you live???


----------



## urchin

Can I just pop back for a little rant???

There are about 5 threads in 2nd tri at the minute from people who are devastated to learn that they are expecting a boy whrn they wanted a girl and vice versa ..... and I just want to shout at them all!

I'm sure they'll get their heads together by the time their babies are born but honestly, it's such a slap in the face :growlmad:

Is there one single person on this thread who would be disappointed by either gender?
All I want is a healthy happy baby - I _think_ Eenie will be a boy, but I would give a flying f*** if he turns out to be a girl instead.

.... and BREATH! lol

Here endeth today's lesson :rofl:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Urchin , I have to be honest that is one thing that really winds me up, Mr H has a second cousin and of course they found out the sex but because they didn't want the upset of having a girl, does this means that if it actually was a girl that they would just terminate, for god sake, but of course they had the boy they wanted despite being only 21 and extremely over weight, some people don't deserve that happiness, I wouldn't care what my child was or has as long as I actually get the opportunity to be a parent grrrr xx


----------



## urchin

TBH I believe that if you care that much about the gender of your child then you have no business having babies!

the only exception I'll make is where people know they carry a serious genetic problem which only affects one gender ... those people I will let off!


----------



## lucylou7

*OMG!!!!* I would have had to say some thing it really makes me sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mad!! They have no idea what some woman are going through!! 

I agree with you Urchin! Healthy baby any sex please 

Mrs H - Hey hun... you will have to stay in touch as we will probably be going through IVF at the same time so make sure you stay intouch! What clinic are you at if you dont mind me asking  

AFM - First day of clomid... nothing to loose hey xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Lucy I will most definitely keep in Touch, I am using the Satellite Unit in Cheltenham which is Linked with Oxford, so everything is done in Cheltenham except for the Group Meeting, EC and ET. Which Clinic are you using? Wow Clomid you are Lucky Fx'd it works out xxx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Lucy I will most definitely keep in Touch, I am using the Satellite Unit in Cheltenham which is Linked with Oxford, so everything is done in Cheltenham except for the Group Meeting, EC and ET. Which Clinic are you using? Wow Clomid you are Lucky Fx'd it works out xxx

Good job :thumbup:

We are at Manchester, i called up the other day and asked where we were up to all results are back and just waiting for appointment which can take a few months... wish they would hurry up bet you are the same hey!!

We had some left from last time only one month, so i thought it wont hurt will it :shrug:?

Lucy xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Don't worry Lucy, My appointment took a month but that was because not all my results were sent to them so had to have some re done I would of got in sooner really, but once you have had that first appointment, they tell you exactly what goes on and time frames etc, so it isn't that bad, in fact it moves pretty quick then and there is always something going on, I have my operation too which will make the waiting seem a lot less, but it is nice knowing that things are moving on. It is always worth one last shot especially if you have any chance that you might be able to conceive with Clomid. My big sister lives in Manchester I really enjoy it, but I don't think I could live there I am a right country bumpkin, but I do love a good shopping trip in Manchester I will definitely have a massive spree for my baby when I can :) xx


----------



## lucylou7

Arghhhh thats good to know i really cant wait as the longer we are TTC the more i think that IVF is are only hope so cant wait for it to come around... 

When are you having your operation hun? Yeah i love Manchester but do love the country too  xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

urchin said:


> Can I just pop back for a little rant???
> 
> There are about 5 threads in 2nd tri at the minute from people who are devastated to learn that they are expecting a boy whrn they wanted a girl and vice versa ..... and I just want to shout at them all!
> 
> I'm sure they'll get their heads together by the time their babies are born but honestly, it's such a slap in the face :growlmad:
> 
> Is there one single person on this thread who would be disappointed by either gender?
> All I want is a healthy happy baby - I _think_ Eenie will be a boy, but I would give a flying f*** if he turns out to be a girl instead.
> 
> .... and BREATH! lol
> 
> Here endeth today's lesson :rofl:

Possibly a good job I hadn't seen that or may have been kicked off the board for aggressive behaviour :growlmad:

Granted when we first started I wanted a girl but expected a boy, I would not have loved either gender any flipping less! Two years down the line and I would still be happy with a healthy little baba complete with winkle or without!

Urchin Dorset is a fair way away from birmingham ;) x


----------



## urchin

I have just had to make sure I don't open them - in case I am tempted to reply!
I just roll over the title so I get the first couple of sentences and think 'nope, that's not one for me!'

But they piss me off sooooo much - how can you be devastated to get the one gender - it's a 50/50 chance for goodness sake!
and...you have a baby!
a whole new life
and you are ungrateful enough to be disappointed :growlmad:

....as you can see - I'm still pissed off about it!


----------



## urchin

Ok..... there's a vent thread in 2nd tri - and I couldn't resist :)

Here's mine

To everyone who is heartbroken, or devastated, or gutted that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.

If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.

You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin is that actually in the second tri forum???? Or have you created a mini vent in our little safety net? ;)

I would be tempted to post it personally, yep you may lose a few 'friends' but in all honesty would you want to get to know these people in the first place?

Well we seem to be having a good week in the Etsy store (well for me anyway) I have sold 2 of my ultimate fertility bracelets in the last two days :dance: I am usually lucky to scrape one order a month so this is an all new record!

Also found out that weight gain may be temporary due to new exercise regime and not clomid. Apparently if you start a kick ass scheme like the boot camp and your new to exercise your muscles get damaged, your body protects them during healing by layering them up with fluid so you retain water. If I keep at it I should find a big improvement in 2 weeks :) Sadly I found this out this morning after eating my weight in calories and fat to console myself over the gain :dohh: But I will just have to work even harder to burn it all off!


----------



## urchin

lol yeah, I put it on the vent thread in second tri ... well it _is_ a vent thread :rofl:

congrats on the etsy selling - that really is good news :D


----------



## macca197831

urchin said:


> Ok..... there's a vent thread in 2nd tri - and I couldn't resist :)
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> To everyone who is heartbroken, or devastated, or gutted that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful

I havent seen the posts and to be honest wont go looking for them because I can feel my blood boiling just thinking about these IDIOTS!!! Agree with everything you have just said! I have a friend who has fallen pregnant on her second attempt who is moaning that she is having a winter baby and would rather be of on mat leave in spring! Needless to say I am avoiding her like the plague!!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Hello all!

I am new here. I am 29 and TTC #1 for almost 3 years now with no luck. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18, which was no big deal at the time. My doc told me that I wouldn't have much trouble getting pregnant when I decided I wanted to. Last time I had blood drawn my hormone levels they told me were that of a menopausal woman, and they put me on bcp, which I was not happy about. I lost my insurance recently, right before my doc was going to have me start clomid, which was hard for me. I stopped the pills and have started taking Vitex and prenatal vitamins, have been taking those for a month and a half. 

Just wanted to say hi, I have been reading all about you guys for a couple weeks now and I am so happy that there is a place that I can come for support and if I have any questions!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the group gypsy girl :flower:

I am sure you will find lots of support with us here!


----------



## MrsFX

Welcome gypsy girl hi all. I've been away for a Bit because I haven't had much to say but I have been reading. We r on cd24 10 dpo no symptoms do sure I'm out. Everything is annoying me so I'm sure the witch is casting her spells. 

My bf has been trying for 6 months now and I love her to bits but all she wants to talk about is ttc. While I just want to forget about it!!!! Typical me to be honest, I'm a moody mare. 

I'm spending the afternoon catching up on a fortnight on Eastenders and hot crossed buns. Ff I haven't lost more than 1/2 lb in 3 weeks of running. Feel thinner but probably need to diet!!


----------



## urchin

Welcome Gypsygirl - you've definitely come to the right place - pull up a chair and make yourself comfy xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi all,

My long story is summed up in my siggy. Lovely to be here around you ladies! 

urchin - I remember you from before my lil break from BnB, congrats on your pregnancy! That is wonderful news! Would you mind telling me your bfp story? If not, I understand, no biggie!

I will start femara in about 2 weeks when my af comes along...oh I hope this works!


----------



## urchin

Hi ttcb! :hi: I remember you too!

and of course I don't mind sharing .... I went for IVF with DE in the end - by the time I had had the fibroid op and recovered from it enough to try again, I found that my eggs were all hard boiled :(
Although it is still possible for me to get pregnant naturally, it is quite unlikely - and the chances of mc pretty high. 
So, we decided to sack mother nature and go with modern science instead!


----------



## sazzle7

Hi Ladies!

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing, I'm new to the site and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 27 DH 36 ttc#1 for 25 months with male infertility factor. I've been looking at the site for a while now and you ladies are so lovely and supportive of each other, I think it's just what I need right now. 
Kind of got myself into a bit of a rut in the last couple of weeks...mainly after finding out that my 2 closest friends are both now pregnant after trying for one month...I'm so so over the moon for them but it just hurts. I'm determined to stay positive but as you all know that can be tough sometimes! 
I'm currently waiting for my first appointment with the fertility specialist, if any of you have any advice on what to expect then that would be much appreciated. xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works! 

I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I can understand the feeling being around others that are pregnant when you are TTC. At one point last year three of my friends, my sister-in-law and my boss were all pregnant. Not only was being around all of them rough on me, but they all had their babies around the same time, so all I see when I go on Facebook is their baby pictures. 

The thing that really upset me was that one of my friends was having an unwanted pregnancy, and complained about the whole thing. I wanted to scream at her that she had no idea how lucky she was!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Good luck to you Ash! I am hoping for the best for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you gypsygirl!


----------



## urchin

Hi sazzle - of course we don't mind, you are very very welcome to join us :hugs:
Pregnant women are indeed very difficult when things just aren't happening for you - I know I was fine once the babies were born, but bumps really really got to me


That sounds very promising Ash - so Monday / Tuesday you shall be PUPO! how exciting :happydance:

Gypsyg - I had to 'hide' several friends on my facebook feed, because I just couldn't cope with the constant preggo updates (which was why I gave my friends the choice of either opting in, or out of my baby related ones) 

I don't know about unwanted pregnancies - I can't cope with _anyone_ moaning about their pregnancies ... it's ok to have a little grumble, but when women just have one long moan I want to shake them by the shoulders!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes, IUI either Monday or Tuesday! I'm very excited =D Thanks for all of the support! I am so happy I took the 100mg of clomid, it really is amazing!


----------



## sazzle7

wow that's so exciting Ash! Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Gypsygirl: it really does feel like the world is pregnant at the moment doesn't it! I seem to see so many pregnant ladies walking around wherever I am...must just be so zoned into it. I'm really starting to struggle with one of my friends who seems to think that because she got pregnant so quickly that she has the answer to all my problems ie I just need to "relax" and it'll happen...grrrrr!!! Sure you've all heard that one! Makes me want to shout at her! 

Urchin; Thanks for the welcome :) Yes women are complicated creatures...let alone LTTTC women! I know what you mean about the bumps, I think it's that longing of having that feeling of a little bean growing inside you and that bond.


----------



## MrsFX

Welcome Sazzle. You could look up the nhs NICE guidelines. https://www.nice.org.uk/CG011 but I think each trust is different. I would say don't have any expectations and take a note pad. I got so wound up thinking they would give us a solution that I was a bit disappointed to be told wait and see (we are 'unexplained') U could ask about their care pathway for ivf and iui and where u might be treated. Many trusts send couples to private clinics. I hope they are helpful for u and u get ur bfp soon.


----------



## MrsFX

If one more celebrity announces their pregnancy I will emigrate to a dessert island! fed up with hearing how fertile they all are!

Ash that's come around quickly (probably feels ages for you) good luck mrs. Crossing virtual fingers for you!!!!

Urchin I checked out the moaning don'tknowhowluckytheyare women on the 2nd tri forum. It's so crazy that so many people care that much about the sex of their gift! Well done on ur rant!


----------



## urchin

I had 4 likes to my post MrsFX - so I guess I'm not the only one in 2nd tri to feel that way :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

urchin - Well I just think that is wonderful! Thanks for sharing!

sazzle - welcome Im a newbie also! I am going through a bit of the same....I have about 5close girlfriends and we all got married the same year all within months of each other. Well they all have thier babies, in fact one is pg with her second right now and though I know they dont mean to I am very left out as we are on different wave lengths. They are talking about the best strollers while I am wondering what vacation me and DH can go on. I know that sounds great....traveling but I would give that all up in a second to have my lil one.

ash - that is great news! fxed for you!!!!

I too have hidden a handful of facebook friends b/c some are serial pg and baby posters....I swear all they do sometimes is sit on FB all day and post pics of their children or of their bumps....then it gets worse when they type complaints about how fat they feel and how they cant wait to not be pg anymore etc. It is very hurtful, though I know it isnt meant to be.


----------



## urchin

Morning all!
For the last 3 days I have slept til 6,7 and 7.30 respectively and I feel soooooo good!

That is all :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is fab :dance:

I find watching programmes like Super Nanny really helpful in combating the baby blues as you get to see the bad side (usually brought on by crap parenting) of having children. That or being out and about and having to witness the thugish antics of the chavvy off-spring is usually a cure for being jealous. Or spending time with family who have 2 under the age of 10 who reguarly harm, abuse or are just plain rude to you whilst their parents claim it is 'eccentric' behaviour as they are so gifted :wacko:

Don't get me wrong I would love to have a child BUT I am trying not to view the whole process through rose tinted glasses. One of my biggest fears is that I will have the baby and suffer with post natal depression or that I will question why we didn't enjoy our lives for a little longer before diving in feet first into parent hood. Am in a bit of a selfish mood today as I am sure you can all guess ;)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi to all the Newbies, this is a lovely thread you will feel very welcome here 

Ash - Good Luck every thing crossed for you ...

Urchin - Yey for sleeping through whoop whoop

AFM - well only had a few headaches from the clomind so all is good on day3 of clomid only two more to go then we have more targets for the little men he he, feeling a little more positive now, i dont know if any one else feels the same but when AF comes i get so down and upset then pick myself back up and start feeling positive suppose we have to hey? 

Lucy xx


----------



## MrsFX

Lucy: I know just what u mean. On cd25 and feeling so positive. Not necessarily about getting a bfp but positive about life and ttc. But I am dreading AFs arrival on Wednesday and how down it makes me feel. Maybe it won't this month. Fx. 

Afm nothing new. Went for a run with a friend who is also ttc. Realised that she's been talking about it with me so much because she is going through a really rough time. I really hope she can get some kind of help.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Welcome all the newbies on here!

Goodluck this month Ash, the 100mg seems to have kick started Your eggies!

Afm I think AF is FINALLY here! - think this is the 1st time I've been excited to see her, it's been 6 weeks & as much as the break from ttc has been nice ive been really wanting AF to arrive so I can take my clomid again
Have fs appointment this month to so feeling quite positive about everything

I'm putting my flat on the Market this week so have had a mad DIY weekend trying to make the whole place look good, hope it's all paid off.

xx


----------



## 10yearsttc

Well, here's my last update - went for 2nd HCG test this morning, and my levels have dropped from 40 last Thursday to 34 today. No AF yet, but I can feel it coming. I'm out.... and no more IVF for me, it's been worth a shot but I'm calling it a day. I'll pop back now and then to see how you girls all go with things. Hope you have better luck than me .. you're all much younger so keep trying while you can :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Good morning all :D

FF you are right - there are some right little horrors ... I keep telling myself mine won't be like that, but I know I'm kidding myself if I think there'll be no supermarket tantrums ever!

Lucy - got it all crossed for you - lets hope those targets are irresistible to the lads!

MrsFX - :hugs: for you and your friend too

SB - good luck with selling the flat - our house has a way to go before we can put it on the market, I had hoped that it would be sold before the baby is born, but that isn't looking possible now :thumbup:

10yrs - I'm sorry to hear that you are leaving us - but you have to do what is right for you, and if you have reached the point of _no more_, then for sanity's sake, you have to go with that. Big hugs hon and good luck with whatever comes next xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh 10years I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Did any of you know it's infertility awareness month? I only just found out as a lovely lady emailed my Etsy account asking if I could be blog featured by her due to raising awareness of infertility month :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

10 years im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 10yearsttc

urchin said:


> Good morning all :D
> 
> 10yrs - I'm sorry to hear that you are leaving us - but you have to do what is right for you, and if you have reached the point of _no more_, then for sanity's sake, you have to go with that. Big hugs hon and good luck with whatever comes next xxx

Thanks Urchin, Feisty and Gilmore...on the plus side, at least AF finally arrived, I never thought I would say that in my life but for about three days I have been in agony with this bloating, and even now I haven't yet had any relief - I can't wait to get back to normal!

I'm still going to give "natural" a few more goes, although it's tough in a lot of ways that I won't go into... I'm so sure we all know what it feels like when you hate :sex: because it's not fun anymore. :nope:


----------



## Dazed

FF, thats great news about being featured!

Hello to all the newbies, you have found a great thread to call home!

Well, AF got me over the weekend and I think it DH has finally had enough and agreed to do his SA FINALLY!


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so sorry 10years :hugs: Good luck Ash xx and welcome to all the newbies :waves:


----------



## Tasha16

Afm i started the clomid on friday so fx for the month, also i got my tattoo at the weekend for my angel babies and i'm not gonna lie it hurt like hell by worth it i absolutely love it xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Photo please Tash :flower:

10years :hugs: I find myself hating :sex: more and more as too tired/not hopeful.

Dazed excellent news on the SA front :dance:

AFM we are getting a new pup :dance: We can't really afford it but the pup is a sister of our Boo from a different litter and it is going to be last ever one as Daddy has had the snip. Lovely breeder has said we can pay a small deposit and then post date a cheque for 6 weeks as she trusts us and wants the puppy to go to a good home with people who will know what to expect. So excited!


----------



## gilmore85

yeah!!! seen the pics on facebook that you posted so cute! when will you get her?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Within the next few weeks :dance: Amy if you check out the baby photo's of Boo they are pretty much identical :haha:

Speaking of cute photo's I saw your amazing engagement ring! Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## urchin

congrats on the puppy ff - puppies is fab!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so, I'm starting to feel depressed.

I should not have done this but I was reading articles of success with IUI and fertility medication and the odds are very slim. I mean I knew this but actually reading it sucks! So, I don't really know what my chances are because I read so much at this point I'm just overwhelmed but one thing I read really stuck in my head. Which is, when a couple is diagnosed unexplained infertility, they will within 6-9 years become pregnant. I'm sorry but that is just .... it just seems crazy to me within 6 years! I know that some women on this thread have been trying for longer than that and I'm sorry if I am offending you or anything but I just can't imagine trying for that long without success! I'm feeling sad, depressed, angry, helpless! 

And I know everything with my scan looked good but I just can't get over that not a lot of people have success with IUI. 

Oh and the other thing that is bothering me is that my insurance company requires that we do 6 IUI cycles before moving on to IVF and it's crazy to me since they said in most of the articles that any IUI after 4, your chances are extremely low, so I feel like I'm going to have to put myself through IUI knowing that it's not going to work ... if that makes sense! 

Sorry for the rant girls, I'm just feeling very down right now.


----------



## aintlifegrand

^I understand, I found out my little brother is having a baby and I am devastated.


----------



## ashknowsbest

aintlifegrand - I'm sorry to hear that you're having a hard time with your brother having a baby but I'm sure everything will work out and you will get your baby soon! :hugs:!


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks Feisty was a complete surprise!

Ash and aintlifegrand :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash when you think about it logically there is a slightly increased chance of pregnancy with IUI over natural conception (providing both partners have no major fertility based problems) if it takes the 'average' couple a year to conceive then it would follow suit that it would be a slightly less amount of time for IUI to work. You are lucky enough to be having 6 rounds (I know you probably don't feel lucky right now :hugs:) so the more rounds of IUI you have the higher your chance of a :bfp: is going to be!

I bet that those statistics mainly relate to couples having 2 or 3 rounds as it is so expensive and most insurance companies will try to get out of funding more. I know you read a few that pregnancy is unlikely after 4 but you don't know if the data range collected included people that had just 5 rounds or 10. Data can be manipulated into fitting pretty much any theory.

Don't get so disheartened hun :hugs: IUI is a good thing! xxx


----------



## lian_83

Hi all.. I'm 9DPO and crossing my fingers that AF stays away.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lian keeping it all crossed hun :flower:

Cramping started today at 8dpo so no doubt I am out :wacko: Had a raging headache for most of the day which is odd but probably due to strange sleeping pattern right now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - thanks for the kind words and the information! I agree that the statistics can be controlled and it's not necessarily free of error! I figure if it's mean to be then it is and if it's not then it's not and there's really not much I can do about it but keep trying! 

Well I had IUI this morning and OH had 47.5 million count post wash. And even though the other doctor told me I had 3 follicles, this doctor said I only really had 1 that was ready although I don't quite believe her because there were 2 on the right side, 1 at 21 and the other at 16mm and they grow 1-2mm everyday approximately and they were those sizes about 2 days ago, so hopefully I really had two that were ready to go! 

Anyways, so now I'm in the TWW! Yay!


----------



## kcarey77

Don't give up hope, Ash. If you knew the actual data collected for those figures you would shit. Don't believe 50% of what you read, especially on the internet. Stay POSITIVE if you want positive results. I know it's easier said than done, but try it out and you may surprise yourself at how much happier you are with doing with all your IUI cycles.
TTC is such an emotional journey. I, too, have read some insane statistics for blocked tubes, but am staying positive. If I don't I will have a nervous break down.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - wow what a busy lil thread this is.....glad to have the conversation though!

Lucy - yes I totally understand that....I get like that....DH knows that for the first 2 days of my cycle to leave me be as I will just lay on the couch and watch tv....then by day 4 or 5 I start telling him how I think this is going to be our month. I guess we all just need those couple of days to grieve for something that wasnt.

FX - It is nice to have someone to vent to. I have you ladies....I dont speak to anyone around here about ttc as it is a small island no one can keep a secret!

SB - Yeah for AF...I am in your boat...I just want AF to start so I can also start my femara!

10years - sorry about IVF not working. SOmetimes I feel like all of this ttc is such a cruel game that someone up there is playing on us. Bding for us did become like that...I think my hysterscopy came at the right time as I did need a ttc break. I just didnt want to do it anymore and I am not usually like that.

FF - That is great we have our own month! LOL....hey I think bringing awareness to this problem is great that way the shame that most of us feel for not getting pg so easily wont be so bad.

Tash - I agree with FF...lets see the tat!

Ash - Dont listen to the hype.....If it will help....search the internet for only positive things....Like...IUI success with clomid...that is what I do...i know it sounds crazy but it helps to see it works rather than it doesnt.

lian - great name...thats my sisters name. fxed that af has left your building!

kcarey - I just read your siggy....how did they do an hsg in 2011 an dtubes were open and then they find in 2012 that they are not? What happened between these time frames? If you dont want to answer I understand no problem...just curious.

well afm, just sitting and waiting, I cant tell when I actually oved but I just need this tww to b e over so I can start on my fertility protocol.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

DAzed & 10 years - sorry AF arrived for you noth :-( hope next month is your month! ;-)

FF - i didn't know either ? Thats good that you are going to be featured  Oh bet you can not wait for your new puppy how exciting hun! 

Tasha - Good Luck with the Clomid hun, i had one last go left so done CD 2 - 6 last one today no real side effects apart from a few headaches good luck hun! 

Ash - Dont get down about what you read hun, and i agree with FF its a better chance that on our own and it only takes 1 little man 

TTCbaby - fx for you this month! think my OH knows now as i sit on the sofa with a sad face and box of chocs just to leave me alone for a few days... ha 

Hi to every one else 

AFM - Last lot of clomid taken today... so we will see what this month brings Lucy xx


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. AF due tomorrow. Preparing by lounging on the sofa with a blanket. Its got so cold here. Feeling out don't have the evasive sore nips or anything. 3 pregnancy announcements at work yesterday. I feel numb to it now, something that happens to other people. Thanks for the attitude AF!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

mrsfx :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

MrsFX :hugs:


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I've now been trying for 4 and 1/2 years :/ Begins to wear you down every now and then, but I'm trying to stay optimistic and keep hoping.


----------



## MrsFX

Metalmum. That is a long time. I hope the wedding is a good distraction at the moment. 

Thanks ff and Gilmore. I'm ok honestly. It is just something that happens and I'm glad that there are 3 fewer ppl with fertility problems. today is technically cd 28 so Af might not come until Friday. I do love this thread. No pressure to TESt and completely realistic advice. Been on Infertility network website and the stories on there gave me hope. It will happen one day ladies. Xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! had a good time camping but didnt feel too well on the sunday so i think what i thought were good signs for a BFP were in fact badly timed symptons that i was coming down with a bug. 

AF got me bang on time on Tuesday. But never mind the timing wouldnt have been great for a december baby so we will just try for a spring baby now. Off to catch up on the thread now . .


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Feeling rather disheartened about all the lucky ladies managing to get :bfp: at the moment (not the LTTTC gang though) It sucks to be us!

Does anyone in here use a CBFM? wondering if it would be worth a shot or complete waste of time?


----------



## MrsFX

Ff I have a cbfm. I have 26-30 day cycles. It's ok. Tells me that I OV cd 13/14 but I don't use it every month. Cheapy opks work just as well for me. I use it every now and again but it's not a magic wand. Replacement sticks r about £20 a box and past 2 months. That ok if it works first or second time tho. Have u tried smilie clear blue tests?


----------



## kerri_cache

DH and I have been TTC for almost 4 years. The first 2 1/2 we just tried on our own. I was diagnosed with PCOS in Oct 2010. Dr put me on metformin at that point. Just finished my first cycle on clomid and ovidrel. REALLY rough month! I was so hopeful, but I started spotting very lightly yesterday at CD 32. Spotting even lighter today but crampy. BFN on every test I've taken. People have NO IDEA how hard this is! I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## lucylou7

Big hugs Mrs FX xxx

Razcoz - Sorry that AF got you 

FF - I agree we need some one to cut us some slack i think we all deserve it :-(

Welcome to Mentalmum and Kerri - you will be happy here every one is lovely and supports each other  xx


----------



## urchin

:hugs: MrsFX - I wonder why we call it AF? My aunts are nice and Flo certainly aint!
The normal ttc threads are indeed full of cries of :test: if you so much as mention an itchy earlobe - I know it's all so exciting when you first set out (and expect to be pregnant within a year) but it all wears off when that LT gets added to the front of the TTC!

Hi Metalmom - we were trying for around 4 years too, and yes, it really really does grind you down

Hi Raz - glad you had a good time away, but sorry you got ill ... and even more of a bummer that the bloody witch got you too :hugs:

FF I have a cbfm - it is very good for pinpointing O-day ... but no use for old farts like me whose eggs are duds :thumbup:

Hello and welcome Kerri - am sure you'll find us a friendly bunch ... just dive on in and you'll feel like an old hand in no time xx

AFM - had auditors in at work today (more like an inspection as it's not just finances they were looking at) so has been a very long one
Come home to lovely tea cooked by the lovely Mr Urch - and am now wrapped up warm in PJs :D


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ugg, having a rough day. Pretty sure I didn't ovulate on the Metformin + 100mg Clomid combo this month :cry: I was out of town when I would have gone in for a scan so I'm hoping I just missed it with the OPKs. Geesh, PCOS really sucks!

Fx that it works next month? :shrug:

How do you ladies stay positive?


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks lucy lou i really hope this is ur month, Sorry to everybody the evil witch got. Welcome to the newbies xx I will upload a photo when i can get on my computer as i don't know how to do it from my phone. I hope everybody is well and gl for this cycle xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Can't wait to see the photo Tash :flower:

I was just wondering if the CBFM was worth a shot but I guess logically we are hitting our fertile period each month it isn't really worth it :(


----------



## MrsFX

FF I think if u only have £100 to spend on fertility spend it on some accupunture or something relaxing. For u and bd every other day. 

Hopingandpraying: I am more positive cd3-25 I think. So a week a month of negatively isn't that bad. I just keep praying for patience. I pray that god knows when I will be blessed and that I can put it in his hands. That is tough tho. 

Tash do share your tattoo it would be great to see it. 

Urch: I hope that the auditors have packed up and u can enjoy the bank hol. 

Afm: still waiting. Had a sore back for the past 24 hours and have visiting the loo on the hour (personally responsible for the east Anglian drought) and had a small trace of tainted cm which is one of my signs. Oh well Good Friday tomorrow the start of Easter. Yay!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

i have been thinking of testing the past few days but I don't know right now if I have the heart to deal with a :bfn: which is all I have ever seen. Every time I don't get AF, even though my cycles are totally out of whack, and always have been, it makes me wonder if this month is the month.

I feel really tired right now, I have headaches, my tummy is bloated and my boobs hurt, but I am afraid to get my hopes up.

In Feb, around valentines day which would have been CD 20ish for me I did have a twinge type cramp on my right side. It may have been me O'ing, but I have never for sure had that happen so I have do clue what it even feels like. Same thing happened about a month later on Mar 14th. Still waiting to see if I get it again in Apr., no AF yet though.


----------



## RCAFWife

I am not sure what constitutes LTTTC, but DH and I are on our 16th cycle ttc this month...trying for #1 and still nothing. Been to the docs and they don't see anything wrong with me. They're waiting on DH's 3rd SA to determine if there is anything seriously wrong with him that's causing infertility (the first SA wasn't a good sample, and they want to verify the second before drawing conclusions). 

I have recently abandoned charting as I was starting to get obsessed with it, and stress = bad for ttc, so we'll see if that helps. I had a meltdown in Jan., when we hit our 13th month ttc, and I was a mess! Felt like the earth had dropped out from under me. Now, I can't even really say how I feel about ttc --I'm at the point where I'm just numb...
But enough of the debby downer stuff!! Let's see some BFPs! I wish you all much success and hope you all end your LTTTC journey soon!! :D


----------



## urchin

Helloooo and welcome RCAF - and I love your avatar!!!!!
I don't think we have a strict definition of LTTTC - but 16 cycles sounds like ou qualif for the club that no one wants to be a member of xxx

Gypsy - that's why I have never been a POAS addict either - just couldn't cope with the lily-white strip staring back at me :hugs:

Thanks Mrs FX - the auditor did go eventually (around 6.30) - it was a very long day ... now I have to wait for the report to see what we need to put right (there will be a lot!)

:hugs: to H&P, Tash and FF :hugs:

AFM I have a chest infection - it's been doing the rounds at work and now it's my turn apparently :(


----------



## purple_hope

So Monday was my official test date.

OMG girls! I tested and got a :bfp:!!! The first true positive in my life. Then I cried before I told my DH. My FS confirmed it with positive blood test results that were doubling as to be expected!! OMG! OMG! This is so unreal that I cannot even start to believe it. Miracles really do happen girls, they really do!! I feel like without all of your support I wouldn't have made it here. So I want to thank you all from the very bottom of my heart, and I pray that you all get your bfps so so very soon. You girls are the bestest and deserve nothing less.


----------



## urchin

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Purrrrple!!!!!! that's fab news - but Monday?
Monday?
MONDAY?????

you get your BFP on Monday and NOW you tell us!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## purple_hope

LOL! I know I know! :blush: But I needed to see the numbers double over the 48hrs to truly believe it! And yet, it still feels surreal and really scary!


----------



## RCAFWife

You give me hope purple! Congratulations to you! I bet you're so excited you could pee your pants! I know I would be :) If you don't mind me asking, how long were you and DH ttc?

And thanks Urchin for the welcome :) My DH found this avatar and calls it my 'cuterus' <3 lol


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yay Purple!!!!! So happy for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks so much *RCAFWife*! My DH and I were trying since June 2010, so it's been almost 2 years now. I had also MCed in July 2010 at 5 weeks. I'm 27 and my DH is 40, and we were classified as unexplained. I was supposed to do my first Clomid and IUI this cycle, but only ended up taking Clomid (50mg) since they cancelled my IUI because I had about 5 mature follies. So we just BDed on our own and it happened naturally!

Thanks *gypsygirl*! :D


----------



## MrsFX

Congratulations purple hope!! That is great news. X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Purple that is awesome news! :dance: You definitely give us all hope :hugs:

Urchin sorry your so poorly :hugs:

RCAF I featured your avatar on my facebook page, it is actually available to own from Etsy :haha: I think DH will think I have gone a bit strange if I purchased one ;)

Well no hopes this month which is good for the old sanity. Not really any symptoms to report other then mild cramping a few days ago and slightly tender (.Y.) my monthly monster is due Tuesday but this time last cycle (11dpo) was when I started spotting so we will see.

On a plus note my finances are so close to being sorted I can't help but want to start celebrating :dance: And that is with even purchasing our new pedigree pooch! This is going to be a good relaxing summer hopefully full of partying and other stuff that girls my age are supposed to enjoy! Now if I can just get back into the weight loss :(


----------



## lucylou7

yey purple thats blooming fantastic news.. Just what we all needed some good news ! Bet you are made up hun? Hope the clomid works as good for us too.. Xx

RCAF - welcome huni..  xx

gypsygirl - hope this is your month hun xx


----------



## Sizzles

Hmmm... the club that nobody wants to be a member of... Ain't that the truth!

Don't know if I've posted on here before, so may well be repeating myself, but I thought I'd join in.

Been ttc No1 for 2 years this month and have seen FS for the first time this week. Tests so far have shown no abnormalities. Further blood tests and an ultrasound scan booked. Follow up appointment in 4-6 months. I'm 33 and hubby is 40. Neither of us have had any children and I've never seen that elusive second line.

Purple - let me offer my congratulations to you. Just goes to show there is still hope, even when it feels like all hope is gone. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## blue dreams

Hey Sizzles, sounds like we are both at about the same point in TTC. We're TTC no1 too, we've been trying just over two years now and our first appt is in three weeks at the FS. Little nervous about the appt, but I'm hopeful that we may see a bfp before the end of the year.

Purple Hope - Congrats!! really chuffed you got some fab news. x


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Purple.

Welcome to all the newbies.

Sorry I stopped posting again. I have some animal heartbreak currently going on at home and it has been taking alot of my time when I'm not at work. In a good note... after almost a year of holding on to DH's referral for a SA, he FINALLY made his appt! :yipee:


----------



## Sizzles

Dazed said:


> Congrats Purple.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> Sorry I stopped posting again. I have some animal heartbreak currently going on at home and it has been taking alot of my time when I'm not at work. In a good note... after almost a year of holding on to DH's referral for a SA, he FINALLY made his appt! :yipee:

Sending you hugs and positive vibes re your 'animal heartbreak'. One of our beloved cats disappeared 6 weeks ago today and we never found out what happened? Still very upset to be honest, so I can completely understand how time-consuming animals are!

On 'the other note', my hubby also took nearly a year to sort himself out with a SA; finally did it in December (and all came back good) only for me to tell him yesterday that the FS has asked that he does another one as they routinely ask for 2. Let's hope it doesn't take as long this time!


----------



## Dazed

Sizzles said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Purple.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> Sorry I stopped posting again. I have some animal heartbreak currently going on at home and it has been taking alot of my time when I'm not at work. In a good note... after almost a year of holding on to DH's referral for a SA, he FINALLY made his appt! :yipee:
> 
> Sending you hugs and positive vibes re your 'animal heartbreak'. One of our beloved cats disappeared 6 weeks ago today and we never found out what happened? Still very upset to be honest, so I can completely understand how time-consuming animals are!
> 
> On 'the other note', my hubby also took nearly a year to sort himself out with a SA; finally did it in December (and all came back good) only for me to tell him yesterday that the FS has asked that he does another one as they routinely ask for 2. Let's hope it doesn't take as long this time!Click to expand...

My ferret was diagnosed with kidney disease Tuesday and has been on a fast downword spiral since. I don't think she has much more time.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Dazed I am so sorry my lovely :hugs: I honestly think that us LTTTCers are more sensitive when it comes to our pets as they are our fur babies xxx


----------



## Dazed

All my animals are my furbabies. I honestly think that they are better at comforting me than DH :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Still stalking ladies, Just wanted to drop in am wish Purple a mahasoove congratulations, I am extremely happy but I always am when one of my LTTTC ladies gets lucky, and without too much help, you must be so amazed right now :D 
Happy Easter to you all enjoy the Extra Long weekend, although I worked today, can never turn down double time and a day in lieu which is welcome, as I am gonna need as much holiday as I can with my operation and IVF coming round so quickly. Got Tuesday off instead hubby is taking me out as it is out Wedding Anniversary :D xx


----------



## fisher640

Hi Again Ladies,
You're all still my favorite, I've been taking a much-needed break from B&B for a while. Somewhat intentionally somewhat because of life in the last semester of grad school.

Urch I see you're now in proud possession of a peach sized Eenie! Time is flying!

CD1 started again in these parts yesterday, which is obviously sucky BUT I got my very first prescription for clomid called in and will start that toooooomorrrrrrow! :happy dance: I'm kind of excited just to be doing SOMETHING, even though a cursory internet search is not really inspirational :growlmad:

That will take us from an internet based research average of ~2% (or less at this point since it's been >3 years) chance of getting knocked up on our own to an ALMOST 10% chance (I have full intentions to do IUI this cycle and all cycles now through July + Clomid) -- which is really, frankly, kind of depressing considering normal people have a 20-25% chance each cycle. Boo. 

I have confessed to a few more ppl IRL about what's going on, which I think is good for me, although hard at the sometime.

I'm on track to graduate in May and start my new job in July... which is why I'm not sure about IUI after July. --- Here's the question I will pose to you all, I am trying VERY hard to not to get stressed about (hopefully) getting pregnant and starting a new job at the same time. There's part of me that is nervous about that possibility though. I mean, I know it's illegal to discriminate against pregnant people... but... eeek.:wacko:

Really I know I need to de-stress and worry-less but that is a LOT easier said than done! How do you all manage trying to not worry about things. DH is convinced my anxiety is a huge contributor to our TTC troubles:blush:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher I personally believe that stress does not have such an impact on fertility as everyone seems to believe. War torn or poverty stricken countries don't see a decline in fertility during stressful times so we should we be so special that it would affect us in this way?

Congrats on the upcoming graduation and try not to stress about a new job and new baby, if it does happen I know you will cope :flower:

Well I am trying to play sods law at the moment. We have a teeny two bedroom flat and a very hyper chihuahua which is about to become two very hyper active chihuahua's. Logically our flat and soon to be lifestyle is not equipped to deal with a baby so hoping sods law will work in our favour with a :bfp: :haha: Of course that said I was hoping for that when we got puppy number one and a year later not even a sniff of a :bfp: :(


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all waiting over cd1 for me. Visiting my parents and fertile siblings so it couldn't be the worst time to be without DH and with Af. Hoping that nobody mentions ttc for fear of tears. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsFX :hugs: I am convinced that my brother-in-law and his gf (together for only a year) are going to fall pregnant before us. It is completely ridiculous and unfounded, they both seem sensible and want to buy the house first and get married but I can't beat this feeling that she is going to announce an accidental pregnancy or even worse that DH and I will still be plodding through LTTTC by the time they start trying. DH Mother is so lovely I wanted to give her her first grandchild and it makes me feel physically sick that I may not be able to do this :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

FF. I've got the same feeling, there are certain friends and family who I just know their pregnancy/babies will tear me up more than others. I'm in my cousins wedding next weekend and she's a few years older than me so I'm quite sure they will sart trying right away and I know I'll be bitter if she has a baby before me since we've been trying so long.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It really doesn't seem fair does it :hugs:


----------



## RCAFWife

Feisty Fidget said:


> Fisher I personally believe that stress does not have such an impact on fertility as everyone seems to believe. War torn or poverty stricken countries don't see a decline in fertility during stressful times so we should we be so special that it would affect us in this way?
> 
> Well I am trying to play sods law at the moment. We have a teeny two bedroom flat and a very hyper chihuahua which is about to become two very hyper active chihuahua's. Logically our flat and soon to be lifestyle is not equipped to deal with a baby so hoping sods law will work in our favour with a :bfp: :haha: Of course that said I was hoping for that when we got puppy number one and a year later not even a sniff of a :bfp: :(


I was actually thinking of this yesterday -- I know it's horrible, but people that are fearing for their lives and living day to day not knowing what will happen to them get pregnant...wow I've become a horrible person! :O So I also don't think our first-world "stresses" have a significant effect on fertility.

When I read about you guys getting emotional after seeing your friends and relatives with babies/bumps, I think of how these days, I've become so emotional, I get teary even watching people on TV with babies! Even regular TV shows like Army Wives make me :cry: .... and then I get angry when I see people IRL treating their kids horribly and I wonder how people like that have many kids and DH and I have so much love to give and we don't have any. :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

RCAFWife said:


> When I read about you guys getting emotional after seeing your friends and relatives with babies/bumps, I think of how these days, I've become so emotional, I get teary even watching people on TV with babies! Even regular TV shows like Army Wives make me :cry: .... and then I get angry when I see people IRL treating their kids horribly and I wonder how people like that have many kids and DH and I have so much love to give and we don't have any. :nope:


My husband actually has quite a plausible explanation for this. He refers to it as Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest. Terrible parents will in 90% of cases produce children that *if* they reach adulthood will not be such great members of society and so these parents need to produce more offspring in the hope that their gene pool will survive. Those of us that are going to be flipping fab parents will produce nice all rounded pillars of society and therefore will produce less offspring.

I am sure it's complete pants but it does at least give me hope ;)


----------



## blue dreams

I love that theory FF! It might keep me going next time I see my cousin. 

She's a few years younger than me (and Im only 27) but she's now pregnant with no.5!! I swear that girl just has to look at a diaper and she's pregnant. I can't bare to speak to her at the moment because every time I do she always asks how long it will be before me and My partner have kids. It's not her fault mind, because she doesn't know we've been trying and certainly doesn't know how long. It's just heartbreaking, especially when unbeknown to people they then say "you're not getting any younger you know". 

It's happening more and more at the moment as we are due to get married in bout 4 month. My partner is amazing tho and he always tries to jump in and change the conversation, and then when I'm crying my eyes out at home, needless to say a cuppa and a hug are always close by.

I've just realised what a rant Ive had-oops sorry :s


----------



## urchin

morning my lovelies :D

I what a crap easter this is turning out to be - I have a chest infection and a fever (not dangerously high) and am generally feeling sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urch :hugs: Please make sure you take it easy until this passes :hugs: I know it is pantage but the whole reason you got poorly is because baba is stealing most of your body reserves meaning your immune system is low.

Blue dreams rant away hun! It always helps :flower:

Saw mini Boo for the first time and she is lush :cloud9:


----------



## Tiki

I'm going to hit the five year mark on July 1st. 

I have numerous issues, see my Sig. I haven't ovulated in years and have had 6 failed rounds of Clomid. Stared Vitex the night before last and hoping for a miracle. I just feel way too young to have issues TTC...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tiki I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kcarey77

Your guess is as good as mine..lol! Typically, it's the opposite, you can spasm and show blockage when in fact your tubes are open. The dye spilled through both sides and I was diagnosed with Unexplained Infertility. It wasn't until I went in for a diagnostic laparoscopy and chromotubation that they saw my tubes were both blocked at the distal end. My RE wants me to repeat the HSG in a couple months and he's bat $hit crazy if he thinks I will put myself through that torture again for a false prognosis. We are trying naturally while we save for Fimbrioplasty or IVF.
This just goes to show you that fertility tests are not always accurate. All these years wasted thinking we were capable of conceiving, when we had a huge obstacle in our way...blocked tubes :(





ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies - wow what a busy lil thread this is.....glad to have the conversation though!
> 
> Lucy - yes I totally understand that....I get like that....DH knows that for the first 2 days of my cycle to leave me be as I will just lay on the couch and watch tv....then by day 4 or 5 I start telling him how I think this is going to be our month. I guess we all just need those couple of days to grieve for something that wasnt.
> 
> FX - It is nice to have someone to vent to. I have you ladies....I dont speak to anyone around here about ttc as it is a small island no one can keep a secret!
> 
> SB - Yeah for AF...I am in your boat...I just want AF to start so I can also start my femara!
> 
> 10years - sorry about IVF not working. SOmetimes I feel like all of this ttc is such a cruel game that someone up there is playing on us. Bding for us did become like that...I think my hysterscopy came at the right time as I did need a ttc break. I just didnt want to do it anymore and I am not usually like that.
> 
> FF - That is great we have our own month! LOL....hey I think bringing awareness to this problem is great that way the shame that most of us feel for not getting pg so easily wont be so bad.
> 
> Tash - I agree with FF...lets see the tat!
> 
> Ash - Dont listen to the hype.....If it will help....search the internet for only positive things....Like...IUI success with clomid...that is what I do...i know it sounds crazy but it helps to see it works rather than it doesnt.
> 
> lian - great name...thats my sisters name. fxed that af has left your building!
> 
> kcarey - I just read your siggy....how did they do an hsg in 2011 an dtubes were open and then they find in 2012 that they are not? What happened between these time frames? If you dont want to answer I understand no problem...just curious.
> 
> well afm, just sitting and waiting, I cant tell when I actually oved but I just need this tww to b e over so I can start on my fertility protocol.

Your guess is as good as mine..lol! Typically, it's the opposite, you can spasm and show blockage when in fact your tubes are open. The dye spilled through both sides and I was diagnosed with Unexplained Infertility. It wasn;t until I went in for a diagnostic laparoscopy and chromotubation that they saw my tubes were both blocked at the distal end. My RE wants me to repeat the HSG in a couple months and he's bat $hit crazy if he thinks I will put myself through that torture again for a false prognosis. We are trying naturally while we save for Fimbrioplasty or IVF.


----------



## kcarey77

I have been using the monitor and charting on Fertility Friend for 2 years. I always get a peak as well as 4-6 fertile days. My problem is not ovulating however. I love it! A bit of advise if you do use it, once you get your "egg" or peak reading, STOP using the sticks- it is programmed to automatically give you one more peak day and a high so dont waste your time or money (sticks are not cheap, but cheaper on Ebay). 



Feisty Fidget said:


> Feeling rather disheartened about all the lucky ladies managing to get :bfp: at the moment (not the LTTTC gang though) It sucks to be us!
> 
> Does anyone in here use a CBFM? wondering if it would be worth a shot or complete waste of time?


----------



## kcarey77

Congrats purple_hope!


----------



## kcarey77

Clearly, I am new to this site. Please forgive me for posting multiple posts..lol!


----------



## urchin

Hi Tiki and welcome to the LTTTC crew - we're a friendly lot round here xxx

kc - don't worry, it's nice of you to reply to lots of people :thumbup:

AFM, temp still hovering around 101F - managing to keep it under 102F with paracetamol but only just. If this is still going on on Tuesday I will get me to the doctors


----------



## RCAFWife

Feisty Fidget said:


> My husband actually has quite a plausible explanation for this. He refers to it as Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest. Terrible parents will in 90% of cases produce children that *if* they reach adulthood will not be such great members of society and so these parents need to produce more offspring in the hope that their gene pool will survive. Those of us that are going to be flipping fab parents will produce nice all rounded pillars of society and therefore will produce less offspring.
> 
> I am sure it's complete pants but it does at least give me hope ;)


LOL I love it!! That's the best explanation ever. I, too, will remember this when I feel low. Thanks for sharing :D

Get well soon urchin!


----------



## fisher640

Tonight after work I popped my first clomid50! Now I'm going to be to sleep though any possible side effects as all you ladies advised! Zzzz


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies! :hi:

I can see there is happy news for Purple_hope congrats on the BFP! 

and very happy to see that your carrying a peach Urch! sorry to hear your a bit poorly and hope you get better very quickly. 

sorry i've not managed to read through all i missed but hope everyone is doing well. 

I'm feeling good after the break away and actually this is probably only a pit-stop as i've decided to keep the break going until we start our next cycle of IVF which i'm hoping will be sometime in May, but just wanted to pop in a say hello and to say i've not forgotten you and i'm still wishing you all well...

:dust: x


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi pink! Glad you popped in!

Congrats purple! That is such good news!!!

Ff - I love your theory of survival of the fittest! So true. &#58377;

As for me AF still not appeared! I had some reddy/ brown cm just like I was about to come on... Then nothing! I've been getting spotting every now and then but it's really not enough to call a perion, not sure what's happening down there but it better sort itself out as really want to take my clomid again

Went to my brother in laws wedding last night, had a great time and it was a fantastic day but I hate weddings as all you get is questions 'when will you start a family' or 'do you want kids', I just stick a smile on my face and say not just yet - what a joke!

Urch sorry your ill hope you feel better soon & look after yourself and your fuzzy peach! 

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky is this usual for you?

Well spotting has held off and now 13dpo (started spotting at 11dpo last cycle) but it doesn't mean anything amazing just that clomid obviously stops me spotting :haha:

Urchin please go see GP, I know you say it's minor but we all want you to be fussing over-yourself right now! xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi to the newbies and welcome! 

Dazed - Yey to OH going for SA at last.... what are men like! my OH said it was not as bad as he thought and he had to go to the hospital for IVF tests and do it there too... i was very proud of him! ha 

Urchin - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

FF - I love your OH theory i will keep that in mind when i am feeling down... Can we have some picis of your puppy?

Mrs H - Hope you have a lovely day on Tuesday

Fisher - Good luck with the clomid hope it works for you! 

Hi to every one else hope you have had a lovely easter break... just munching on an easter egg as we speak! CD 11 for me so lets hope this is our month :thumbup:

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin I really hope you are okay my sweet and the hospital visit is just a precaution :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

FF - I don't really have a 'normal' anything, unless im on pills I either bleed for months on end or don't bleed at all for months and months, but I supose the whole spotting thing is a little new, although not had any off the last couple of days.... I give up!! 

xx


----------



## RCAFWife

Hey lucylou,

You say you're cd 11? Are you planning to do anything different this cycle in hopes of a BFP? I'm cd 8 today and I ordered some preseed and OPKs to use this cycle -- no charting this time. I'm interested to hear everyone's tips and tricks they plan to employ this cycle (or the next for those who AF got).


----------



## blue dreams

Well we've missed this cycle, just waiting for AF to come. But next month we aim to dtd much more. Every other day at least during OV time.


----------



## RCAFWife

Yeah we tried to dtd every other day and then every day during OV time last cycle and we thought our parts would break off or run and hide! I think it was too much, so this time we plan to try every 2-3 days before fertile time and then every day only after positive OPK :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

RCAF in all honesty I have got to the point where I don't even consider making changes to our 'routine' as I know it isn't going to make any difference :wacko:


----------



## urchin

morning all
Well, I went to the walk-in clinic yesterday who sent me to the hospital..... where I stayed til 11pm :(
The upshot is, I have a viral chest infection and a bacterial water infection. The registrar thinks it's the water infection causing the high temps - I disagree though.
I have no symptoms of it whatsoever and I would have thought that any infection severe enough to send my temperature this high would at least make it burn when I wee :shrug:
I've been given penicillin which I'm happy to take as if the infection is there, it is likely to get worse without
But my personal belief is that it's the viral chest infection making me feel so poorly, and the water infection is just a side show


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Urchin, sorry to hear you have taken a turn for the worse :hugs: Hope that the penicillin helps :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey RCAF - well each month we try things different just as you never know... this month we are using softcups and bd every day from CD 12 (today) lucky oh! ha ha 

so lets hope this works as this month i have also taken 100mg of clomid as we had some left over so more targets hopefully for the little men! ha 

What about you ?

Urchin -hope the meds get you better big hugs ! 

Lucy xx


----------



## RCAFWife

I keep hearing about these soft cups but I guess they're not sold in Canada since I've never seen them before. Some ladies collect the sperm in it and then put it inside...but I keep thinking that it would all run out while trying to put it up there lol! I don't know how they work...

This cycle we will be using OPKs from day 11/12, with dtd when we can, and then after the positive OPK (or the appearance of fertile CF, whichever comes first) we'll use the preseed and dtd again. til O and maybe the day after. And we'll see if that will work...

I know what you mean FF about nothing seems to matter at this point in TTC, but making a change offers variety each month, making it a little less boring. I try to tell myself that even if it doesn't work, at least we would have had fun trying :)


----------



## RCAFWife

oh, and forgive my ignorance, but....what's a water infection?


----------



## fisher640

FYI Urch,
It's not uncommon for pregnant ladies to not have UTI symptoms for whatever reason. That's why they tend to check you regardless. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

RCAF wife it's an infection in your urinary tract. As for softcups I am a dabbler and can't see what's supposed to so great about them in all honesty. The bonus for me is being able to get straight up after :sex: and not worry about everything coming out :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

Ladies re:soft cups. Do u put lube in yours? I like them for the 'less mess' effect. I always stay on my back after bding and have tried the extreme standing on my head and most recently just staying horizontal.

After so long I think I have tried every DIY magic wand I can think of. This month I think I will use the soft cups for convienence and my cbfm for opk.


----------



## Tiki

Today was only day 5 of Vitex, and it might be my imagination, but I feel like I am having symptoms of ovulation! I haven't ovulated, or had signs of ovulation in years!

On a lower note, one of the girls at work announced she was TTC #3...She is Oing tonight....So, she will obviously be pregnant before me...


----------



## RCAFWife

Thanks for the explanations. I was looking around on BnB and found a discussion on SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) and think I might try that this cycle :O


----------



## Feisty Fidget

RCAFwife if your husbands SA has come back normal then I say go for SMEP, it isn't too great for us as we know DH has issues but they haven't diagnosed exactly what yet (SA number 3 to be booked this month).

As for lube in softcups I do pop a bit of conceive plus in and joke that I am packing a packed lunch for the :spermy: journey :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA for the weekend. We had people in town and I was busy busy!

Anway, spotting started on Sunday and full force on monday so I am thinking that cd 1 was yesterday. If I can get in to have a follicle scan today or tomorrow I am set to start femara tomorrow. 

Purple - huge huge congrats!!!!!!

Anyway, I will have to catch up with you ladies later....I hope all is well and you enjoyed your weeknd.


----------



## lucylou7

RCAF - its my first month of trying them so we will see how we go, i will keep you posted hun!! We tried the SMEP too, killed us but we gave it a go.. cant hurt can it?

MRS FX - I haven't thought to do that, but cant see what harm it can do

FF - Like your theory ! packed lunch :rofl:

AFM - CD 13 not got positive OPK but going strong! ha


----------



## blue dreams

Totally naive... but whats SMEP??


----------



## Tasha16

OMG a huge Congratulations purple i am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::yipee::wohoo:


Urchin I'm sorry ur unwell and hope your better very soon xx


----------



## Tasha16

Here is a pic of my new tattoo for our Angel Babies, I had a star for each of them xx
 



Attached Files:







Angel babies Tattoo x.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsFX

Tasha, that tattoo is amazing. A really beautiful tribute. X


----------



## RCAFWife

Sperm Meets Egg Plan -- https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha that is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing :flower: xxx


----------



## blue dreams

Thanks RCAFwife. Haven't tried it, so let's give it a go!! haha


----------



## lian_83

And yet another failed cycle for me.. :cry: I honestly don't know anymore. 

Now reclassified back to Unexplained Infertility. Dunno why nothing I do seems to work. I have never seen a :bfp: after all these years, other than when I was testing out the trigger.. Worst, the nurse told me earlier "Just relax and it will happen.." For Pete's sake, 3 years of TTC and you're gonna say that dumb phrase. On 2009-2010, I was relaxed, after all it's just a matter of time, but it's now 2012 and I have tried almost every thing and every gimmick out there and my womb remains empty, and u tell me to relax! 

Sorry for the rant.. I know some other LTTCers could relate because I know I'm gonna try again and I know I'll be hopeful again and yeah.. we'll see. But to hear another "Just relax" oh- that's something I cannot tolerate anymore. 

Again sorry. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## RCAFWife

lian_83 said:


> And yet another failed cycle for me.. :cry: I honestly don't know anymore.
> 
> Now reclassified back to Unexplained Infertility. Dunno why nothing I do seems to work. I have never seen a :bfp: after all these years, other than when I was testing out the trigger.. Worst, the nurse told me earlier "Just relax and it will happen.." For Pete's sake, 3 years of TTC and you're gonna say that dumb phrase. On 2009-2010, I was relaxed, after all it's just a matter of time, but it's now 2012 and I have tried almost every thing and every gimmick out there and my womb remains empty, and u tell me to relax!
> 
> Sorry for the rant.. I know some other LTTCers could relate because I know I'm gonna try again and I know I'll be hopeful again and yeah.. we'll see. But to hear another "Just relax" oh- that's something I cannot tolerate anymore.
> 
> Again sorry. :dust: to everyone!


Amen, sister! I hate "JUST RELAX" wtf is that all about?! Makes me rage, that's what! Ugh...people are so insensitive. This LTTTC has made me more compassionate to those who don't have children. I don't even ask my friends who are just married "when they're having kids" or "don't worry it will happen if you relax". Never.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

RCAFWife I completely agree! I would never dream of asking anyone that question unless they asked me first.


----------



## lucylou7

agree also ladies.. Just relax! Grrr.. You can tell they have never been in our situation else they would know better wouldn't they.. Ha ha

we will carry on with our journey ladies and we will support each other through good and bad times.. Hugs to all xx

lucy xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ugh " just relax" should be classified as a 4 letter word. Worst part it always comes from someone who gets pg by just looking at their OH. I remember when my sister said that to me after having her 2nd child....I almost took her head off.

Urchin - how ya feeling hun??????

Well I got the go ahead to start femara today....I am so ready for something to work.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tasha I love the tattoo....


----------



## Sticky Beans

Tasha your tat is lovely!

Afm STILL NO BLOODY AF!!!!!
This is frustrating, it's been 7 weeks now since d&c. I have my fs appointment next week so hopefully he'll give me something to kick start everything!

hope everyones doing ok

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you ladies i really do love it. Sticky thats crap i really hope they get u sorted xx I too agree just relax is so annoying and i could scream at them for saying it. Well just to let u know if u don't already today is wear a star day for all the lost babies throught mc, still born etc... As u can see i'm already wearing mine lol xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tasha I had no idea! Really wish I had worn my starfish earrings now :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from vacation. I hope everyone is doing great! Congrats purple! 

AFM - I'm 9dpiui and tested and got a bfn. I'm pretty sure I'm out but we'll just have to wait a couple more days and see what happens!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

9dpo is super early Ash :hugs:

There is a whole line debate going on in my journal right now :wacko: Whole late period saga info in there too x

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/531784-creating-faith-50.html#post16995793


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies Hope you are all well.
SB Have you ever thought about Acupuncture, I know when ever my period is a little bit late that having needles always get my period going,
I agree Tasha Lovely Tattoo, my SIL had something similar for my nephew who died from cot death at six weeks, they also called there last baby Seren which means Star :) and I think they are the exception to the rule of survival as they have had 6 babies but they only have 5 in this world, but I think if I had a child die and obviously if I could actually get PG naturally I would keep having babies too. Cot death is one thing that will always worry me when I do finally have a baby as my brother my mum and my nan all lost babies, I also myself suffered a recovery cot death, luckily mine was in the day and my sister found me and my dad managed to revive me. But luckily I will get a special nurse and all the relevant equipment for when my time eventually comes, anyway there I go again off on a tandem.
I hope you are all well and as happy as you can be!!?!
Me and hubby celebrated our wedding anniversary Tuesday :)
I also found out I am rhesus negative blood group, I must be the unluckiest person I know, anyway it shouldn't be a problem I will just have to have a few extra injections when I am PG, but there also might be the possibility that my baby will need a blood transfusion when it arrives, wow if this wasn't tough enough I have that to think about now too. It is nice to pop in, I love this thread xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley that sucks but it is good they have found out now so they can prepare in-case a transfusion is needed :flower:

Cot death is a huge worry, sometimes is seems that achieving a healthy child is one of the hardest things in the world!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Tell me about it FF it seems so unfair how some of us have to suffer!! That is one sad thing about cot death is one minute you have a healthy beautiful baby the next they stop breathing, I am just so grateful I haven't had to endure anything like that, my brother was my age when that happened and my SIL was only 27 can you imagine, suffering that so young. Anyway I will be the exception to the rule with that one, I will be happy to have a sleepless night if it's from all the crying....... thats for sure xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies just checking in on everyone. Had my first bit of femara last night and so far so good. Other than my dreadful cold.

Mrshowley....sorry about your news but at least you know ahead of time. The cot death is a horrible thing.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley do you rate the angel mat sensors? We were going to get one with Sprout but family ridiculed me saying they would go off all the time and just upset us and the baby!


----------



## ttcbaby117

If I may but in..FF.....I have seen a number of friends use it and yes it goes off but I don't feel it goes off that much...better to have false alarms than not know what is happening.


----------



## MrsHowley81

My Husbands sister uses the Angel sensor and monitors and she says it is brilliant, it only goes off when you pick the baby up, I am not sure which ones the NHS will give us but if it's the same sort of thing I might just buy my own anyway, and just have the resuscitation training x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks ttcbaby :flower:

MrsHowley is the re-cuss training available for everyone? I did mention to DH that we should do a baby/child first aid course and if I remember correctly Asda does them FOC for members of their free baby group.


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know the one that my brother and his wife did was free and they even had there own CONI (care of next infant) nurse but I don't know if there is one available for the general public as so to speak, I am sure there must be something similar you can pay for.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well yesterdays test was faintly positive (but didn't use FMU and only held my pee for an hour :blush:). Getting a bit nervous as will definitely know one way or the other by this time tomorrow. Currently 18DPO and my LP is never longer then 14 days :wacko:


----------



## blue dreams

keeping fcxd for you ff. let us know x


----------



## lian_83

Oh my, Feisty! This seems very, very promising for u.. Fingers tightly crossed. I think that second line is gonna get darker tomorrow.


----------



## gilmore85

So excited and nervous for you!!

AFM: Just had my shortest ever cycle of 23 days :shrug:


----------



## gilmore85

quick question for you ladies, had my 21 day bloods taken 2 days ago and my period started today will that have any effect on the results being inaccurate?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy it shouldn't have an effect on your bloods hun so long as you did ovulate that month :hugs:

Have brought a clearblue digital and superdrug cheapy for tomorrow morning x


----------



## eternaldream

I've been ttc my 1st for 3 years now. I have pcos and dh has no problems. 

I think I've come to the conclusion that my first may also be my only one. It's been so hard just to have one child. I think I'll stop after that.


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF That is soo exciting, have you had any symptoms?? I really have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## RCAFWife

18 days of high temps FF??? :O I think I know what that means!!!! :D Here's me being excited ahead of time! Fx for tomorrow's test


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF- omg. So excited for tomorrow...but things are really promising for you 18 dpo...... awesome.

Eternal - welcome. I feel your frustration....let's hope for our bfps.

Gilmore - hmmmm sounds like you either oved earlier than you thought or not at all. Seems strange that you would have a 8 - 9 day lp.....when do you get your results?

Afm - femara is working out well so far. When I did clomid I was having headaches, mood swings, and crampiness by now. Maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## MrsFX

Ff you'll be in my prayers this evening. Best of luck for the morning. Try to sleep, I know I couldn't if I were u!! 

Afm. Cd 8. Bd cd6 &7. Get us!!! Let's hope we can keep it up (excuse the pun) my dealing DH is away for the night on cd 14 so let's hope for early OV. 
On week 6 of my running programme and it's a very welcome distraction to ttc.


----------



## lucylou7

FF i will be logging on first thing tomorrow morning to find out so you better keep us posted!! Fx for you hun 

AFM ovulated yesterday so bedding yesterday and today OH is worn out !! Hopefully this will be our month!

Welcome Eternal xx


----------



## purple_hope

OMG *Feisty* that sounds soo promising! I can't believe how matter of factly you mention that you saw a second line lol! (maybe you're just in disbelief) Let's keep this BFP train rolling! :happydance: Fxed!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Purple Hope I am really excited but still don't want to get my hopes up too high due to the missed miscarriage we experienced in 2010. I think once I am into second trimester I will relax the slightest bit.

Well as my tickers show this mornings tests were both positive :dance: I am slightly concerned that although clearly visible my superdrug cheapie line was a lot lighter then the control line and on my clear-blue digi it is saying 1-2 weeks pregnant when it should be 2-3 weeks pregnant. But I am just trying to convince myself it is probably late implantation as I didn't start getting any symptoms until literally 2 days before my period was due.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ff that is amazing news, congratulations. There must because spring boom in here xx


----------



## MrsFX

Congratulations FF. much deserved. This time things are different. Enjoy this pregnancy. So chuffed for u. Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies - hope you don't mind me still lurking? I am too scared to go into first tri or PAL :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

ff thats blooming great news girl! Well happy for you both.. And of course we dont mind you staying around..really am happy for you hun xxx


----------



## kcarey77

A huge congratulations to you FF! I'm hoping to be as lucky as you, I'm currently 9DPO and I only go a MAX of 14 days as well. Praying for a healthy baby for you!


----------



## purple_hope

Woohoo!! :happydance::yipee::happydance: Such awesome news *Feisty*! I totally understand why you feel very cautious. But you're doing better than me I can't get myself to put up a ticker yet :haha:

And good luck to you *kcarey*!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Purple I have decided to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy so that if the worst does happen I will at least feel like I celebrated if that makes sense :wacko: x


----------



## RCAFWife

CONGRATULATIONS FF!! I knew it :D H&H 9 to you!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you my lovelies :flower:


----------



## purple_hope

That's a wonderful attitude *Feisty*, enjoy it to the fullest :thumbup: You deserve it hun!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Wow ff a huge congratulations!! That's such awesome news, I have a big goofy smile on my face for you!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thank you my lovelies :flower:

I don't think it has really sunk in yet :wacko: We are already making drastic changes to ensure that this is as stress free as possible (and hopefully will increase the chances of a happy outcome) and scoured the internet for 'super' foods relating to pregnancy and next weeks shopping is jam packed.

I feel slightly guilty as poor DH is going to have to pick up the financial slack from me and it feels weird going from the main earner (by almost double) to having DH take that role by taking on an extra job. But the main thing is being stress free and I am working towards it!

Can sympathise with Urchin greatly as my sleep pattern is completely wonky at the moment. Ended up having a Twin Peeks mini marathon between 3.20am and 4.45am Saturday morning as just couldn't sleep. Even if I do manage to drift back off, I am awake again in another hour :wacko:

All preparation I know ;)

Right then my lovelies who else is in the 2ww? xxx


----------



## PocoHR

FF - I am so over the moon for you!!! How completely wonderful :-D I am sending you waves and waves of sticky vibes!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Question for you ladies. If I have had a day of quite light bleeding then very very light spotting the 2nd day then a tiny bit lighter/ almost gone on the 3rd day would you still take your clomid or do you think I shouldn't count this as a true period???

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky I would wait until you have either red flow or heavy and count that as CD1 :flower: Spotting before a period is common.


----------



## MrsFX

Cd10 and a peak on my cbfm. Opinions? 
Time will tell! Wish I was temping.


----------



## RCAFWife

Hey ladies -- got my positive OPK yesterday. Just waiting for the temp rise to confirm O and then i'll be in the 2ww -- so probably Tuesday :) Preseed was awesome ;)


----------



## blue dreams

Sorry to come back in so late...but FF, WOW!! I'm so chuffed for you Hun. After some serious waiting here's to everything going smoothly. Smiles all round!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ok so just took a preg test, I just wanted to check before I start taking clomid, It was a unmistakable BFP!!!! I'm not getting my hopes up as 1st thing that I thought of was left over hcg from before, but it has been 8 weeks since my op so not sure if it would still make a strong line? (mine was really dark) I'm also spotting again, it seems to happen in the eves. 
Not holding my breath, I suppose I'll keep an eye on things over the next week

xx


----------



## RCAFWife

YAY!! Another BFP!! How exciting! Gives me hope! That "period" you had didn't sound like a true one, with all the light spotting and such. Sticky, will you test again later this week or just go to the doc?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!! I am so happy for you!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance: :happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Purplehope...It looks like Congrats are in order for you as well!! I see you got a BFP as well!! That is awesome news hun!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-7-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Stickybeans.. Congrats on your BFP as well!!! Happy and Health 9 months to you hun!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


Wow, looks like there has been a ton of BFP's since last time I was on here!!!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately girls... I have been pretty focused on working and my laptop also crashed so I am on the desktop computer right now checking in.. I have been trying to check in from time to time to see how all of you lovely girls are doing.

I have let TTC take a back seat in my life for now so I dont see myself being on here very often for a while... At least not until I am ready to jump back into the TTC seat full time again and move forward with the surgery I need, otherwise I dont see the point in focusing my energy on TTC for now.. I am sure you girls can understand where I am coming from though.. I hope everyone has a wonderful week!!! 


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Haveagreatweek1.jpg
Congrats again to all of the BFP's!!! :flower: Hopefully all of that good luck will rub off on me one day soon!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

One last question for all of you girls that got your BFP's recently.. Did you girls do anything special or different this month that you think may of helped you get your BFP??

I am just wondering.....:winkwink:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'm about to start my third round of Clomid, my second on 100mg with Metformin. I was just about to take the Provera when :witch: showed up on her own. Never thought I'd be so happy to see her :happydance:! FX it's because I ovulated although I didn't get a + OPK 

Good luck this round to everyone!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats FF!


----------



## purple_hope

Congrats *Sticky Beans*!! :happydance: Just continue to test until it sinks in :D

Hi *wannabe*, thanks for the wonderful wishes :hugs: I hope you are still enjoying your new job! 

The only thing that I did different this month was Clomid (50mg) AND I was pretty sick and my DH had a terrible fever for several days right around the time I Oed. Since a high fever kills off pretty much most of your sperm, my DH's theory is that only the super spermies survived and therefore were successful :shrug: And like always I used OPKs and Preseed.

Wow girls, let's keep this BFP train rolling!! Good luck *Hopin&Prayn* with your third round! :dust: to you all!

(I hope no one is upset that I am still lurking on this thread, I just want to cheer you all lovelies on!)


----------



## RCAFWife

Not to me! You're my inspiration for a BFP! I like to have all the hope I can manage :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Sticky! Make an appointment with your GP and get your HCG levels checked by blood, that is the only way for you to have peace of mind right now :flower:

Oh wannabe I have missed you! Sorry your not going to be around too much but I completely understand why.

We did a few things different this cycle but there was only one thing that we had never tried before.
DH is coeliac but since our loss in late 2010 he hasn't been sticking to his diet so after advice from our FS he was back on the wagon and had been for almost 2 months.
I took my 11th round of 50mg clomid BUT there was a gap of almost 4 months between rounds 10 and 11.
I made myself a fertility bracelet jam packed with crystals strongly linked to fertility and I kept it glued to me throughout the whole cycle, ensuring it was in constant skin contact;
https://www.etsy.com/listing/95896122/ultimate-fertility-bracelet-with

The bracelet was the only thing we had never tried before and I am begining to believe it is a big reason why we have our :bfp:

Not sure if any of you are wondering where Urchin is but for those of you that don't know her chest infection has taken a turn for the worse and her temperature has become a fever. She is trying to battle through and on antibiotics to try and stabilize her temp. I am sure she won't mind me sharing with you all :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty that is awesome! Im so surprised and happy for u! Our founding member!!! Congrats!!


----------



## gilmore85

ttcbaby117 said:


> Gilmore - hmmmm sounds like you either oved earlier than you thought or not at all. Seems strange that you would have a 8 - 9 day lp.....when do you get your results?

i think i ovulated on CD10 which makes my lp 12 days which is about average for me, but thats just a guess as I missed taking my temp on day CD11 which looks like it was the defining day for working out that cycle


----------



## gilmore85

Congrats Danielle!!!! :yipee:
:wohoo:


----------



## fisher640

Oh no! (I just finished reading ur post about Urch) hope you and eenie get well in a hurry Urch!!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Poor Urch, hope you feel better soon!

Thanks FF I rang my dr today and said I wanted my hcg levels checked all she wanted me to do was a urine sample to send off to see if I am pregnant, I explained that wasn't the issue I just want to know if it's a real pregnancy or left over hcg but fell on deaf ears!
I have my fs appointment thurs so think I'll wait for that

My DH has a theory though, he thinks I should get one of the cb tests that tell you how far along you are, he reckons if it says 3 weeks + it's a real BFP if it only says 1 week it's left over hcg from before as that should be really low if it's still there!! - I think his been on Dr google for too long!! Lol!

Keep everything crossed for me ladies

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky it could work BUT it depends on when you ovulated hun, if it was only two weeks ago then it would give you a 1-2 and dash your hopes when in-fact you could be pregnant.

Have you done any other tests since your loss that were lighter then the one you have just done?

Keeping it all crossed! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - OMG....awesome awesome news!!!!! fxed all is ok! So what were your late symptoms you had? I am buying one of those bracelets!!!! Cant hurt can it? Thanks for the update on urchin...I was worried about here. Is all ok with her pregnancy?

Sticky - omg...What a great week for BFPS...congrats hun! I think you need the HCG quantitative test...you need to see beta numbers from days apart. That way you can see if they are increasing or decreasing....I have a sneaky feeling they will be increasing ;)

afm - not much going on....I finished my femara last night....now the waiting to ov game. I go in on friday to check my follies....fxed for some nice juicy ones! Ok well I am off to buy a bracelet....


----------



## ashknowsbest

Had my appointment with Dr. Copperman and I love him actually. I don't know what everyone who had bad things to say about him was thinking but I think he's GREAT! He was very nice to my OH and I, answered any questions I asked him. He did an ultrasound to see how everything looked today and he said everything looks GREAT and that he doesn't know why I haven't gotten pregnant but that he will do everything he can to get me pregnant. The plan is one more round of IUI with 100mg clomid days 3-7 then IUI 24 hours after trigger shot which is a change from my other two because we did IUI 36 hours post trigger before. So this should be interesting. If that doesn't work, then we'll be doing injectables the next cycle and then if that doesn't work ... I think that puts us at July then we'll be doing IVF. Copperman said if I'm not pregnant by July then IVF is it and he didn't push for it but he said that would be his recommendation so I feel good about that. That is kinda of what I wanted to do anyways. I feel like the one more round of clomid is a waste but because he's changing the insem time to 24 hours instead of 36 then I feel like it's worth a try since it's different than the last two. 

Overall I'm happy and if it comes to IVF it is what it is. I kind of knew I would have issues getting pregnant anyways. OH and I went to lunch outside on the way home which was beautiful! and now I'm home, relaxing. I think I'm going to knit for a while!


----------



## kcarey77

Congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP! I, however, got visited by AF last night..going to keep trying...


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry kcarey! I hate when af shows up!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Kcarey :hugs: Evil moster :(

Ash so glad I am not the only closet knitter about ;) I think that your appointment sounds really positive hun :thumbup: I have every faith you will be pregnant soon :dance:

ttcbaby I actually thought we were out as we only dtd once in my fertile period as ovulation was really late. I didn't actually have any symptoms until about 13dpo which was just slight cramping but then 15dpo I felt really sick and dizzy!

Am in a bit of a quandary now as to whether or not I should self medicate with 75mg aspirin to try and prevent another miscarriage. We lost Sprout at the same point I am at in the pregnancy now and my doctors appointment isn't until the end of the week so could possibly be too late. All the research I have done has said such a low dose isn't harmful to the developing baby and my midwife actually suggested it last year when I spoke to her six months after losing Sprout.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmmm, I am of the mind set that if it wont hurt then I dont see why not. I believe the theory behind the LD aspirin is to thin out the blood so that enough nutrients get to the lil bean. I understand your thoughts behind it and also your hesitation.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks FF!! i love knitting! Lol. It helps me relax when I'm feeling stressed :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby thanks hun :flower: I will take one now and then double check with GP over the phone tomorrow whilst stressing midwife mentioned it last year. I am pretty sure he is going to say that such a low dose isn't going to do any harm :)


----------



## lucylou7

Sticky - Huge Congrats hun i'm sure you are pregnant but roll on thursday so you can put your mind at reast hun!

3 BFP's in a matter of 2 weeks... hope this contiues to all of us other ladies pass your BFPs onto us Purple & FF he he 

FF - thanks for letting us know about Urchin, as i was thinking its not like her to not be on here (Get better soon) 

Ash - At least you have a good specialist that is helping you through this, that really does help...

Kcarcy - its awful when the stupid wich shows up, however i have asked the three lovely ladies who got there BFP's to pass them onto us so next month hun!  he he 

Think im going to give preseed a go next month any one think its any good? AFM CD 18 so waiting game.. hopefully should here about IVF in the next couple of weeks... 

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy I use conceive plus and actually squirted a bit in a softcup after dtd this cycle. Im not sure if this is what resulted in our :bfp: though as I have done this plenty of times before with no luck :flower:


----------



## Tasha16

OMG a huge congratulations to FF and sticky this is amazing news, ff i was told bay my consultanat that next time i get pregnant to take the aspirin to see if it helps xx


----------



## Tasha16

I really hope urchin is better soon. X Afm i am 4dpo and i'm keeping my fx i will be joining u girls with a bfp i am feeling alot more positive this cycle xx Mrs Howley i am also rhesus negative xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

I've not stopped worrying since seeing the BFP! Before I was in a nice chilled place but now there's the chance I could be pregnant my spotting is really bothering me & I have till thurs before I can talk to my fs, my spotting is mainly reddy/ brown which I don't mind but I keep getting pink/ red as well which is how it was last time before my m/c.

I hope everything is ok but have a bad feeling in my gut about it.

xx


----------



## gilmore85

Hoping everything is ok sticky beans fx

AFM: apparantly my blood test results are back but the receptionist doesnt know how to read them so I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy please keep us posted :flower:

Sticky I can understand how anxious you must feel :hugs: A friend of mine had spotting for the first 2 months of pregnancy and her pregnancy progressed fine :flower: That said it can also be a sign of low progesterone which isn't good. You could go to A&E say your pregnant and explain about the spotting? They would do HSG check and possibly progesterone, it would save you having to wait a few days. Or make an emergency appointment with GP x


----------



## gilmore85

still waiting for them to call :coffee:


----------



## fisher640

Hope the spotting is nothing sticky beans!

FF... that's a tough call, I was always told no anti-inflamatories in pregnancy (aspirin included), but I think they only actually cause a 'problem' if taken in the last trimester. I might be tempted to start taking it if they mentioned before hand you should... especially if you have an appointment soon to iron things out. 

I'm just waiting around for my positive OPK... tick,tock,tick,tock...

Anyone that has more experience with clomid than me -- (this is my first month), I'm CD 13 today and my last clomid was CD7.... is it possible I'm just having side effects now? I see lots of posts about people having side effects while taking them, but mine seem to have only started the last 3 days, I'm not sure whether to blame it on a GI bug or the clomid. I'm occasionally nauseated, my GI tract is all out of whack, and I've got bloating and lower belly pinching pain on occasion. I was reasoning it 'could' be the clomid if I have more than one follicle brewing down there maybe things are just swollen and therefore sensitive? I'm anxiously awaiting my pos OPK so I can go in for the follicle scan to see what's going on!


----------



## kcarey77

Thanks for the kind words.

In regard to spotting, it can be normal. Some women bleed a few months, some the entire pregnancy. Each situation is unique. Try not to stress over it , I know it's easier said than done. Try to read a good book to take your mind off the stress. I wish all you ladies nothing but healthy pregnancies.

In regard to clomid, I took 50mg for 3 cycles and 100 mg for one. I was one crazy emotional *itch. DH could barely tolerate me. It made me crazypants. 
I had cramps often and experienced ovulation pain for the first time and still do. The side effects were not worth the drug to me, so I never took it again. As my Dr. said, either it works in the first 3 cycles, or it will not work. For me, it didn't work. But, my issue is not ovulating. It's blocked tubes.
Gilmore- I hope you get the call back soon! Good vibes coming to all of you! :)

I wish all of you much success in your goals of achieving a baby soon! Looks like this a good year for it, I know over a dozen people currently preggers ;)


----------



## Dazed

Fisher - I had hot flashes randomly throughout a clomid cycle, so mine wasn't limited to just when taking the pills.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Apparently clomid symptoms can appear at any time of the cycle but are supposed to ease after ovulation :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I was crampy and crazy while on clomid even after I took the pills. Usually lasted the entire cycle. I am on femara for the first time thsi cycle and so far nothing....I will be doing my first opk tomorrow......


----------



## lian_83

*This is very late, but congratulations FF, Sticky!! :* 

also, feeling more positive after reading the success stories of fellow LTTCers. I think this might also just work for me. This is my 2nd Clomid cycle after surgery. I plan to do SMEP from CD11 then progesterone from 3-4DPO. Also, Pre-seed and softcups which I always use.


----------



## purple_hope

Clomid type symptoms can appear after ovulation if you have several follicles developing, because all of your hormone levels are much more elevated. I had about 5 mature follicles and my Estrogen was ~4000 instead of the usual ~1200 CD13 before ovulation. After ovulation you then also have elevated Progesterone levels and they can contribute to more sensitive bbs, water retention (bloating), and mood changes.


----------



## gilmore85

ok the doctors finally called me back, my levels were borderline so she couldn't say for sure if i did ovulate or not so she wants me to book another set of bloods to be taken. 
She also said she is going to write up the referral in the mean time and i just need to pick up all the paperwork the next time i am passing so will pick them up tonight on my way home. Oh and then she said that I have to fill something out on line and thats how I get my fs appointment... hope there are some instructions in the paperwork she has left for me or I'll back on the phone asking her whats shes on about


----------



## Sticky Beans

I was evil the whole time I took clomid, DH just stayed out my way! I was on 100mg. I also got some spots and a bit of sickness. Also got lying tits 10 times worse than normal dverytime AF was due.

Afm I'm not holding out much hope, my spotting turned into full blown bleeding, no cramps or clots but can't imagine much being left in there after that.

Fs appointment tomorrow


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh sticky :hugs: you must still go to the GP and get your levels checked though :flower:

Amy sorry about the borderline ovulation :hugs: but it is good that you are getting your FS referral :flower:

Ever since my first round of clomid (almost 2 years ago) I have had sore boobs before my period and I never used to suffer with this!


----------



## urchin

Thought I'd best pop in and let you know how I'm doing - which is not very well 
I seem to have/have had a combination of things that have been conspiring to make me utterly miserable.

Easter Sunday I was worried about my temps (102F) so I went to the walk-in clinic, who sent me to the hospital. I thought I had a chest infection, they thought it wasn't that and found I had a bladder infection. So they gave me anti-biotics and sent me home
All last week I was grim - antis finally started to tackle my temps, but my chest is horrid - I've coughed so much that I've pulled every muscle I have, and it's all so very sore.
The coughing has also been making me very sick - to the point of dehydration and so on Monday I ended up back in hospital with keytones in my urine.

The lovely Dr I saw gave me some anti-sickness tabs and some Ranitidine to stop the heartburn, to try and help me keep some water down.

But I have been so worried about Eenie - I know high temps are very bad for small babies and I've been stressing so much about what might be going on in there. 
When I told the lovely Dr at the hospital, she brought us downstairs with her after we'd finished and even though she had finished her shift, took us to one of the ultrasound rooms for a sneaky scan ... where we heard Eenie's heartbeat good and strong. Can't tell you how relieved we both are 

So, I'm resting up at home, trying to shake off the last of the chest infection - temps are still going up to 100F but no higher, so I'm not worried about that.... and it appears that my asthma is back, which I last had 18 years ago!

So that's me and my tale of woe (when the GP asked me what was wrong on Monday I replied 'I'm a small heap of misery ) I'm absolutely shattered and sleeping up to 20 hours a day - but I think the new meds are kicking in and I'm starting to be able to keep things down


----------



## urchin

I've had a good read through - but am not going to attempt to reply to everyone ....EXCEPT!

FF - that's fantastic news chikkie :dance:

and

Sticky - I really hope the doctors can give you some reassuring answers :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch :hugs: I am glad you have finally turned a corner x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Urch - I'm so happy to have heard from you and that's lovely that the doctor sneaked in a nice ultrasound so that you and hubby can be at ease knowing eenie is doing good :)


----------



## lucylou7

urchin welcome back huni.. Glad you are on the mend and bundle of joy is a ok.. 

Sticky - every thing crossed hun, hope every thing goes ok tomorrow keep us posted x

lucy xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lian - what kind of surgery did you have? I like a fresh start....It is an amazing feeling. Sometimes that is all our LTTTCers need.

Gilmore- Mine was borderline also, which is why they put m e on the femara...My RE said though I was ovulating she felt it was weak.

Sticky - so sorry hun :hugs:

Urchin - Oh thank you for logging in I am so happy to hear from you. Sounds like you have had a bit of a time. I am so happy you are on the mend now and that your lil one is strong and doing well. 

afm - started my opks today cd10, nothing yet but I dont expect it. Other than that nothing much to report.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hello my lovelies, just stumbled across this and I thought I would share :flower:

https://www.conceptionkit.co.uk/#movie-clip

IMHO £175 seems quite steep but maybe you can view the instructions online and then just buy softcups and conceive plus and it would work out a fraction of the price! Bit off putting that from what I can gather is your partners :spermy: is 'collected' rather then deposited but I guess if it gets that :bfp: then it would be worth it!


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks for the info ff. very interesting. Success rate is 16-25%, but isn't it a 20% chance each month if no fert problems anyway? 

Sticky. I really am very sorry that u've had a lot of heart ache with the bleeding. I hope the fs was helpful. 

Welcome back urch. Sorry to hear that ur unwell. 

Afm. Cbfm must have been right. Surge happened on cd 10/11. Today is cd 14 and I've taken a opk that is very faint. This time next week I'll either be symptomed up to my armpits or contemplating another cycle.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Well come back from my fs appointment and what have I found out?...... Jack shit!!!

My regular fs was off so I had this woman who couldn't have been more unhelpful if she tried. I had to run through my whole history about irregular periods, clomid, m/c as she hadn't read notes

The nurse done a pg test before which is still BFP, she was really nice & helpfull, the fs on the other hand dismissed straight away that it could be another miscarriage she thinks it is left over 'product' (love how she put that&#58390;) she has put me for a scan and blood test which I'll have to have either tomorrow or tues once the clinic call me. She wouldn't discuss the nxt step about if it is a pregnancy as she is taking it as high levels from before unless the scan shows something up, she wouldn't talk about the next step - clomid prescriptions etc if I wasn't. So frustrating! I got the hump a bit with her and she gave a lecture about how she can't tell me everything as I don't have a medical background and won't absorb all the information so we'll take it a step at a time, she wanted to book me back for 4 months time! I told her I didn't want to wait that long, she advises waiting 3 - 6 months before ttc again!!!! Yeah ok I'm going to wait that long! Staff at the hospital I had my op said as soon as my levels were back down we was good to go, the only reason they say wait for AF is for dating purposes.

So to summarise I know sweet FA and am sitting at home none the wiser, fantastic!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Urch glad to hear eenie is ok and your feeling a bit better!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky I am so sorry hun :hugs:

We were told to wait 3 months after our loss and when I told them the guidelines now stated to try as soon as ready they got annoyed with me and said it was their personal opinion!

When is your FS back? Can you not re-book with them?


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear that SB - I agree with FF, could you not just book back in when your regular FS is back?


----------



## MrsFX

How confusing S.B. I would consider complaining. I work for the nhs and sometimes it's about who shouts loudest. Plus the fs needs to know she has a crap bedside manner. I hope u get the scan and there is a sticky bean to shut her up!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MsFX - well is that the earliest you have ever had an positive OPK...I ask only because it happened to me today, cd11.....My dr is thinking that it might be a false positive and to test again tomorrow morning....if I get another positive then wth does that mean? UGH. I am a bit frustrated as you can see. This is my first month on femara and it looks like I if that opk is right that I will ovulate cd 12 or 13???

Sticky - sooooo sorry hun, that is so frustrating. why couldnt she just have the bloodwork done now? I hate that you have to wait.

well like I was saying to FX I am not sure what is going on with me. I got a positive opk today...cd11 which dr seems to think is early and is doubting its vailidity. SO now I have to pay out of pocket for an ultrasound tomorrow to see if in fact all is moving in the right direction. Why cant things just be easy to understand????


----------



## MrsFX

Indeed ttc. I wish this ttc lark was as simple as other people expect. It was my cbfm that gave me a peak on cd10 I started opks cd 11 and they are just getting fainter and fainter. I sure hope i ovd cd 12 because I haven't bd since!! My cm and cp was right for OV on cd 10. I have never been so early tho. Can't think why. 

Can't you keep pos on opks? To see if that was a dud? R u having ivf or iui this cycle? I just wonder what the point of an ultra sound is if it's just to determine ur OV date u might as well get bding and keep going every other day and keep doing opks. But I'm no dr!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am just doing timed intercourse with the femara. I used the clearblue smiley face one as the dr recommended. You are right I could just go ahead and keep testing. Once I pulled the stick out of the machine, the second line was faint, I will test again tomorrow and see if it gets darker or lighter....maybe it was catching the beginning of a surge....oh who knows. You are right though, if I am not doing IVF or IUI then I could just wait it out...the only thing they really want to see now is my progesterone test which should be about 7 dpo....who knows when that will be as I cant even figure out my ov date...LOL


----------



## MrsFX

I hope tomorrow brings u answers ttc. And I hope u don't worry about it and bd today just as a bonus! If it is smiley again tomoro have the bloods in a week. Keep testing tho. Ur body could be trying to OV now but then do it later. I am sure I ovd cd 11/12 tho so it is possible. Xxxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks guys, will keep you posted on the scan, ive calmed down a bit now, I think I'm quite sure baby sticky has gone so I'm getting my head round that, just want to know now if it is a def m/c or left over hormones from before so we can deal and move on

I agree with mrsfx, ttc I'd just get at it and start bd'ing straight away. That's what me & DH do every month, we never know when I ovulate opk's don't work on me & at my hosp they don't do folli tracking on the nhs so we BD every other night from cd8 - cd21! Exhausting but at least you know if u ovulate your guna get it!

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

so sorry sticky.....I hate that you are going through this.

I spoke to Dh and he wants me to do the scan. He says lets just follow dr recommendations this first month on the femara and then go from there. Deep down I think he is just as curious as me as to what size my follies are. I have never had a follie scan before...oh well I will let you ladies know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Sticky. I hope there is still hope, but I know how it feels.

Well, DH's results are in and we are dealing with a GREAT count but they are 83% abnormal. Total results are in my journal.

Anyone know how to get morphology up or if you can?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - I found this website for you.....I hope it helps.

https://www.ehow.com/way_5521965_ways-improve-morphology-sperm.html


----------



## Feisty Fidget

sticky have you done anymore tests and were they lighter/darker?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I finally got tired of waiting for AF and bought a HPT at walmart this afternoon. I was planning on taking it in the morning, and I started spotting tonight. Not sure whether it is AF or something else, as I thought I had O pains this month a couple weeks ago, but honestly I couldn't tell ya for sure what O pains feel like because I don't know if I have ever o'd for sure. Not sure if I should still test tomorrow or wait and see where the spotting goes. Maybe the vitex is getting me back on more regular cycles. I am on CD 91 right now. 

Also, congrats on all the BFP'S!!! Haven't posted in a while because of school. I am very happy for you guys and impatiently waiting my turn!


----------



## urchin

Morning all :)

I'm defo on the mend now and feeling mighty relieved about it ... I'm planning to take next week off work though as well in order to recover properly. I have a horrible feeling that if I go back next week I will just end up sick with something else


----------



## lian_83

ttcbaby117 said:


> lian - what kind of surgery did you have? I like a fresh start....It is an amazing feeling. Sometimes that is all our LTTTCers need.
> 
> Gilmore- Mine was borderline also, which is why they put m e on the femara...My RE said though I was ovulating she felt it was weak.
> 
> Sticky - so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Urchin - Oh thank you for logging in I am so happy to hear from you. Sounds like you have had a bit of a time. I am so happy you are on the mend now and that your lil one is strong and doing well.
> 
> afm - started my opks today cd10, nothing yet but I dont expect it. Other than that nothing much to report.

Hi ttcbaby117, I had polypectomy end of January. Nasty polyp and polypoids acting like the perfect IUD. :cry: I feel, this is a fresh start for me because I know I have a good fighting chance every cycle. I hope it doesn't take too long. Btw, I think we're cycle buddies this time. It's very re-assuring to see the follies just before ovulation, at least you know how many there are and which side will you ovulate. I tend to lie on that side after DTD to give the :spermy: some boost. 

Sticky, I hope things would get better and you'll get some answers. :hug:

gypsy, it must be a horrible feeling to be in limbo. but I agree that maybe Vitex will get u back in the groove of things.


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin i am glad ur on the mend and eenie is fine, sticky i am so sorry u r going through this xx


----------



## Tasha16

Afm the hospital rang me today as they have had my results from my cd21 blood test and my levels r far too high so they said it's urgent that i go in today to be checked over, i really don't know what to think has anybody else had this? Xx


----------



## gilmore85

nope sorry tasha, mine were borderline so having to go back and get them done again


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi girls, it's been a long time and I've done a lot of recuperating and have found my sanity :) Along with that, I had my first FS appt yesterday! The first part of the appt was with my Infertility RN and then the was my meeting with the FS during my 'well woman' exam. The RN's name is Jennifer and she is SO nice and she does infertility as a specialty so she knows what she is talking about. She ordered me for a blood panel which includes:

-CBC WO DIFF
-ABO-RH (blood type)
-Hemoglobin A1C (diabetes)
-TSH W Reflex to FT4 (Thyroid)
-Lipid Panel

ALL the STD's lol:
-HIV1 and 2 AB screening
-Chlamydia/Ghonnorhea 
-RPR (syphillis?)
-HBSAG
-Hep C AB Reflex to Hep C RNA by PCR

-Progesterone without Clomid

and then also 2 vaccines: Rubella and Varicella (German measles and chicken pox), I have to abstain from getting pregnant 30days post vaccine just in case I do contract either one they don't want me pregnant for it.

She wants me to start taking a multivitamin with Vitamin D, folic acid and start taking an omega 3 pill as well, she says that my body weight is good, amount of acne is fine, my BP is fine and my alcohol/caffeine intake is also fine. She also told me not to bother with BBT and just stick with OPK's which she wants me to start doing again so that I know when to bd.

My Dr, who is a man lol he's russian and so it's kinda funny when he speaks cuz everything sounds all rusky :haha:, anyway he ordered an HSG for me and then a rx for Doxycycline Hyclate (it's an antibiotic for the HSG).

From what I can tell both my treatment and diagnosis is 50% which is pretty awesome, and Kaiser also does IUI in house so that will also be 50% off. I think with the whole blood panel and HSG should be under $500, and IUI was unofficially quoted at around $400 so after my deductible it should only be $200, which compared to $1200-1400 at OHSU and ORM is one hell of a fuckin deal.

Overall I'm really happy with everything and I feel like we're progressing well He says that if my tubes are unblocked then we will move to timed intercourse+IUI w/ Clomid (I think dependent on my cd21 test) and I can have up to 6 cycles of that. If my tubes are blocked, really the only thing we can do is IVF :nope: so crossing my fingers that's not what it shows.

I just thought I would update you girls since things seem to be happening for me :) I am very optimistic about the future at the moment and it feels so good to be finally doing something!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi ladies, Can i join you in here please?

I've been in TTC#1 forum for a few weeks but as i've been TTC#1 for 11 years (with a 4 yr break) and i'm back for round 2 of TTC #1, I'm getting annoyed reading 'oh i'm so down TTC#1 for 3 months...' I'm losing the plot!

I've been back at the DR today and i'm starting from scratch with all my tests - bloods done today CD3 and back for CD19 (except they are doing CD17 and CD 21 as CD 19 falls bank holiday weekend!)

Been told to stop taking vit B complex (first month) as it's screwed my cycle up and i've been spotting for 3 days instead of full AF! 

DH will also be having SA done

Also having to go through all the bloody STD swabs again!

A bit about me:
TTC #1 - 11 years
- My ex was almost sterile so my 'abnormal' results were never explored further
- Was on the IVF with ICSI and Direct sperm retrieval but never got to the top as we separated 4 yrs later.
- DH has 2 boys (who we never get to have over)

Hope they find definite answers for me this time.

xx


----------



## fisher640

IUI #2 this morning for me (#1 with clomid) and beginning what promises to be a VERY long 2ww!


----------



## fisher640

Welcome Shells!


----------



## gilmore85

fx fisher :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Hey Skoer - that all sounds very promising - 50% is good odds, and the finances are sounding doable too! :thumbup:

fisher - also exciting ... I predict 2 weeks of nail-biting and gusset-checking for you (even without a crystal ball I bet I'm right!) :rofl:

shells - welcome to our happy little gang - 11 years is a very long time to wait hon - lets hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

AFM I left the house today! :dance: am absolutely knackered mind, but was really good to get a change of view!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Tested this morning, got a :bfn: but my spotting stopped, so I have no idea what is going on. I had some slight cramping last night when I went to bed, but it seems to be gone. Maybe there is something happening and I just need to wait longer to test. I have been very emotional lately, which usually happens when AF shows up, I have been tired and sore all over. Maybe I am just reading too much into everything.


----------



## fisher640

Urch you no longer need a crystal ball we have been hanging out together in this forum for entirely too long!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lian - Funny enough my fibroids were acting like an IUD also....I am so happy they are gone...FINALLY...we both have a better chance due to our surgeries...awesome isnt it.


Tasha -sorry I cant help you...my bloods were borderline also. Please let us know what they say.


Urchin - rest up hon...not only are you getting over a really bad illness.....you lil one is zapping the remainder of that energy you might have....

Gypsy - sorry for the bfn hun. 

AFM - I had my follie scan today...and I have one big one measuring at 22.86 and my lining is at 8.30. I have not ovulated yet....I am waiting to hear back from the RE to see what she would like me to do as far as the trigger shot. Does anyone know if those are good numbers? I only wonder cuz I got a positive opk at cd 11 which was yesterday morning. I tested again thsi morning and got a negative. I wonder if this was a false positive?
Shells - welcome!

Fisher - fxed for you!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Shells :flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you for the welcome girls xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi shells make yourself comfy!

Fisher good luck! Hope this is your round.

Afm went to visit dildo cam today, the results were inconclusive! The nurse said it def wasn't left over from before, she could see a sac which looked about 4 weeks, she said I had 3 possibilities: an eptopic preg, a 4 week old embie which wouldn't be clear anyway or a empty sac = m/c. 

She took blood to test progesterone & hcg. 

She just called me with results and the hcg was really high but my progesterone was 3! Which she said is a definate miscarriage. In my heart I kinda knew this so not as devastated as last time but I think there's always a part of you that thinks it might still be there. 

Might have to keep my legs crossed for a month or so now as not sure I can handle 3 m/c within a 3 month period!

hope everyone else is doing ok, I am about to crack open the gin and drown my sorrows!

xx


----------



## Dazed

Sorry you didn't get the answer any of us wanted to hear, but drown your sorrows away!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Soo sorry sticky. I am happy at least you have answers. Is there a way your dr can find out why this keeps happening?


----------



## Tasha16

Aww Sticky i'm so sorry huni :hugs: xx

Welcome Shells xx

AFM: I went to the hospital at half 4 and didn't get out until half 8 which i was lucky to leave as they was going to keep me, anyway my proestrogen level is extremely high they would like it to be round about 30 and mine was 278 which can be a sign that it's hyperstimulation syndrome which is where the ovaries over stimulated or the other option is i could be pregnant so I am going to do a test in the morning. they took loads of blood from me and a wee sample so i have to ring back tomorrow and depending on my results may have to go back in. I can really think of better ways to spend my friday night and i'm absolutely knackered now lol xx

I hope your all well xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow tasha, I hope it is a bfp...were you doing fertility meds? If so, which ones?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Tash hope it is a BFP & not hyp stimulation!
Keep us all posted

xx


----------



## urchin

I really hope it isn't OHSS tasha, that is truly awful xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha it could definitely be due to pregnancy :dance:

Sticky I am so sorry hun :hugs: Maybe take a break for a while?

Well I may be joining you ladies back in LTTTC :cry: had a scan this morning to rule out ectopic and I am measuring at just 5 weeks and as I know my dates it is possible it is another missed miscarriage :(


----------



## Dazed

I should be kicked for saying this, but don't give up hope just yet FF. It is very possible that the dates are off.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

There is a slim possibility that is the case Dazed but at the moment I am trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## fisher640

Oh noooooooo feisty!!! We all need off this merry-go-round. That's not fair. :sad1:


----------



## urchin

Oh god FF, I really hope it's your dates that are wacky ... you really don't deserve another MMC :nope:


----------



## Tasha16

Aww FF i really hope is isn't huni xx

Ttcbaby I was taking clomid xx

AFM: Well I don't know anything else at the minute I was so mad yesturday i rang hospital in the morning like i was told to but my results still wasn't back so rang again at 2.30pm and my results were back for my full blood count but there was no results for proestrogen (WTF) this was the whole reason i went to hospital to have that done, they also had no results for my water sample so god knows what they have been doing. she did say that my liver was slightly out of sync so will need to be tested again for that. Anyway i will be ringing my consultant in the morning to see what's going on. The doctor i spoke to did say she was going to get epau to ring me monday but i have got a clue why?? I did do a test yesturday and today and they were both negative xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hope you get answers soon tash. Things like this always happen over the wkend so you end up having to wait til Monday to find anything out!

FF hope it ends up being good news for you, how many weeks had you put yourself at? With my 1st preg I worked out we were a week 1/2 more than what the hospital told me I was.

Afm I am waiting til tomorrow to talk to the early preg unit, the nurse left me a voicemail when she said about my levels so not actually spoken to her, I'm going in fri for more bloods, now my question for her is how far through my m/c am I? I was further along last time but I remember the pains from the cramps were unbearable before I went for my d&c, I ended up taking 2 lots of hardcore painkillers. I've not had anything like that this time, it was only about 4 weeks according to the scan so will it be a painless one do you think where its smaller or should I be walking around with some painkillers in my bag?? I've had heavy bleeding for 3 days last week & one large clot but nothing since, just want to know what to expect a bit really as nobody has mentioned anything.
The scan showed the sac, they couldn't tell if it was empty or not, I presume all that needs to come out....

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sticky :hugs:

My MMC was at 5-6 weeks and I opted for natural and managed to cope with just normal pain killers for the pain. I really hope this is the case for you :flower:

I sometimes think that getting pregnant is only half the battle and that it is a flipping miracle babies make it at all! :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

FF & Sticky - Big hugs to you both, i do hope you both get some better news... i cant imagine how hard it must be for you both :-( 

AFM - CD 25 so just waiting now think AF should be hear on Wednesday hope she stays away.. think us LTTC girls need some good news!

Hi to every one else, and welcome Shells! 

Tasha - Every thing crossed its a BFP for you hun xx


----------



## kcarey77

Sorry to hear such sad news ladies. I hope the end result is positive.

Sometimes I wonder which is worse, never getting a BFP or getting it and losing it.

I can't even imagine how hard it must be to have a MC/ectopic/Chemical/etc.

My heart breaks for anyone that suffers the loss of a child :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I honest to god don't know how we will find the strength to continue with out LTTTC journey if this pregnancy has a bad ending too :cry: I know there are many women out there that suffer multiple losses and they seem so strong. I'm already on the verge of giving up and this will only be our second.

The whole joy of this pregnancy has evaporated in an instant and in my mind I no-longer feel pregnant.


----------



## MrsFX

FF and Sticky. I just dont know what to say. Sorry really doesn't feel like enough. 
Read this on a friends status today. She must be ttc

'it's hard to wait around for something that u know might never happen but; it's even harder to give up when it's everything you want' 
I think this sums up the lttc mood on here today. 

Love to you all


----------



## eternaldream

FF: the one thing I've learned from this infertility journey (besides all about cervical position and mucus) is that I'm stronger than I thought I was. And I know you are too! 

*prayers*

Dr appt tomorrow to see if this month is the month. Nerves are setting in.


----------



## urchin

Good morning my lovelies :hugs: (with an extra tight squeeze for FF and StickyB)

I have decided that I am going to attempt some cleaning today ... I haven't been able to do any ofr over 2 weeks now, and although Mr Urch has been doing some, it has to be said that he doesn't clean like a woman!
I shall be endevouring to bottom the kitchen - wish me luck!


----------



## Dazed

FF - You do what you need to do. I haven't had to go through it twice, but I know the feelings that you are going through to an extent. It doesn't matter if you have only suffered two losses, its a matter of how much your willing to take. I borrowed this quote from another BnBer in the event I find myself unable to go on with this TTC bulls**t. "Giving up doesn't mean you're weak; sometimes it just means you're strong enough to let go." We are here for you whatever decision you make and although I can't relate to you 100%, I am here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - Oh NO!!! Hun i am so sorry. I really do hope that this is not a MMC. I have never had a BFP. I dont know what is worse. My heart goes out to you!

Sticky - I wish I could help you but I just dont have any knowledge about it. I really do hope this process is as pain free as possible I am so sorry.

Dazed - that is a great quote....so true

Tasha - That is just ridiculous. I cant believe they have you waiting. Let us know as soon as you hear something.

AFM - I dont know what is going on. DH has been ill so bding has been a challenge.....I got a +OPK on Thursday of last week, cd 11....trigger on Friday night, cd12....and STILL NOTHING. Can you believe it I have not ovulated yet. What the hell is going on? Is this normal? I did feel kinda crampy last night but I took my temp this morning and it is still showing pre Ov temps....I usually ovulate on my own and now it seems either the femara or the ovidrel has done something. Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## pinkfee

Oh FF i'm sorry hun that I missed the exciting announcement and i'm keeping everything crossed for you. I'm sure you've heard it before but with these early scans i truly believe its too early to be definite about anything. :hugs:

Sticky - :hugs: my mc was at nearly 11weeks even though i'd discovered the mmc at 9 weeks and that was the most pain I have ever experienced. When I was reading about mc in general they said that the earlier it happens the less painful it is, so I really hope that is the case for you. 

Tash - Hope that you hear something soon and its not overstimulation. 

AFM - i'm in the US at the moment as my sister's husband is seriously ill. My neice is only 4 so i've come over for a week to give her some help. Its putting a lot of things into perspective for me. 
I've got my next FS appt next week which i'm looking forward to, it'll be the first time i've spoken to a doctor about the MC and i'm hoping that they'll tell me what the plan is for the future and i'm keeping everything crossed that there is another cycle of IVF in that for me! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## urchin

Hi pinkfee - good to see you :hugs:
I hope all goes well with the doctor and you can get a new plan together xxx

ttcbaby - I'm afraid I know nothing about reluctant ovaries, but I'm sure someone will have something helpful for you xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby not sure if it is the same but I know that clomid delays ovulation (which isn't always a bad thing) so maybe this is the same for you?

Midwife today said to ignore early scan dates as impossible to be accurate at this stage, she has taken bloods for HCG and will repeat on Wednesday, we should get some kind of answer then.


----------



## MrsFX

Ff I hope that what the midwife said has reassured you. How are you feeling about it? 

Urch. I hope u got that cleaning done.

Afm. Had a real 'Im fed up with being 9-5' today. I just want to be a mummy. I'm in the tww. Cd18 but probably 6dpo. Might have slightly sore sides of bbs but not the holy grail of sore nips. Why is it so hard for some and so easy for others!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies....I was just under the assumption that Ovidrel (HCG Trigger) was supposed to force ovulation...crazy that it hasnt workd!


----------



## Tasha16

Welome back Pink xx Just a quick update on me i am not pregnant and it is hyperstimulation so they have kept me in hospital as my levels are still to high and they won't let me out until they are below 100 and they r 163 at the minute xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear that tasha. Rest up and take it easy.....At least they caught it in time.


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Tash.. sorry to hear that but like ttcbaby said rest easy and i hope those levels drop quickly x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tash I'm so sorry :hugs: Thank goodness they were monitoring you!

MrsFX I am just trying to concentrate on the fact that so far everything with this pregnancy has been 'normal' and ignore the scan fiasco as it was just too early to scan. I think I will be a bit more reassured once I get my levels in just under 3 hours.


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear that you're not preggo Tash, but very glad they spotted it :thumbup:

I'll be checking back at 11ish FF to get your results

AFM I was back at the Drs this morning and have been signed off until 4th May - hopefully I'll be fighting fit by then :thumbup:

I did indeed get some cleaning done yesterday, I did the kitchen. Today I shall do the sitting room, when I have recovered some strength


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch, don't push yourself! I know how difficult it is living in a home that is not up to your usual standards (DH has taken over heavier cleaning and it is not how I would do it) but it isn't worth making your body work too hard before it's ready!

I have to say that waiting on these results is worse then the 2ww :wacko: I have an hour to go and it feels like a lifetime :(


----------



## urchin

Don't worry FF - I shall do it a little at a time throughout the day ... with plenty of breaks in between :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:thumbup:

Have decided to treat myself to a hair-cut this afternoon. Can't really afford it but fringe has gotten so long that I can't see without so major curling under and it is starting to look like an 80s throwback :haha:


----------



## yellowbell

wishing you all the best on your results, ff!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my numbers are 710 - Well within the parameters for 5 weeks which is what I was measuring (and what the clear blue digital what putting me at) and although they didn't seem overly concerned I now have been to go down before 9am tomorrow as they want my results at 1.30pm. I was originally told to go down before 12pm and phone the next day but maybe they are just trying to give me some peace of mind :wacko:


----------



## urchin

have replied to you on another thread FF so will just give you :hugs: on this one xxx


----------



## Razcox

Been away so missed some of the action on this thread - Work got all funny about internet usage so had to lie low on the forum front.

FF - I am so sorry you are on this merry go round, its an awful ride to be on so have loads of :hugs: from me. I really hope your numbers rise and its just a blip on the dates. I hate early scans as they do nothing to reasure and everything to get you worried. My RPL doctor says its growth thats important so if you are behind it doesnt matter so long as there is development when they next look xxx

Tash - Glad they are looking after you and sorry you are having a rough time xx

sorry to everyone that i have missed so much but back on now and so long as i fly under the radar should be ok to stay on. Not much to report here as had a bit of an odd cycle, no peak or sure day for OV. I think it was either Saturday or Sunday last week so i am either 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies -

Urchin - take it easy hun..glad to hear you are on the mend.

FF - Oh I love getting a hair cut, makes me feel like a new woman.



Tasha- how are you feeling?

afm - still no ov....I am giving up on this cycle...I just dont understand how you take fertility drugs to enhance your ov and then you dont ov. I used to ov on my own and now NOTHING> I am so upset.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby keep at it! I know it's disheartening but it could just be a shock to your system :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks FF....I will....someone else just responded to my thread asking about this and she said it took her 72 hours to ovulate on ovidrel so maybe I still have hope...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby any news?

My levels are all ok :)


----------



## Razcox

great news FF!! When is your next scan?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Monday at 8.30am. Progesterone is through the roof though :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Never had my Progesterone tested and only had HCG done once so not much of an expert on that!


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF that is great news!!!!!!!

AFM - I got a temp rise this morning....YIPEEE....I was so excited I jumped out of the bed screaming and scaring my husband....LOL


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby told you so ;) Off to bed with you Missy! :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

after a crappy day at work 2 pieces of great news has cheered me up no end! :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad to hear that Amy :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Great news FF and ttcbaby

Well my levels went down to 52 yesturday so they let me out thankd god, i had the worse nights sleep ever the lady in the bed opposite me was snoring really bad all night then at 6:45 in the morning when we had all finally got to sleep she rang her husband practically shouting... I was so mad.

Anyway enough of me moaning I hope u are all well xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Tash I am glad you are home but sorry you had such a terrible hospital visit :hugs:


----------



## urchin

fab news FF and ttc - big hugs for ma gurlz :hugs:

Tash - sorry to hear hospital was so pants ... I think they secretly pay snorers to sleep on hospital wards to make everyone want to be discharged sooner :haha:
very glad your numbers are looking better though :thumbup:

I've had my 2nd midwife appointment today - heard Eenie's hb again, a very good 148 bpm, so looks like all is well in there :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for nice strong HB :dance:


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Ladies, Urchin ur probably right about that lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - you were right....I love that you were right....lol

Tasha - soooo happy you are outta there....did you have any symptoms of the OHSS?

Urchin - Yeah that is an amazing HB....Wonderful!!! Thanks I am so happy to be in the tww...now it is time to obssess over that....LOL


----------



## urchin

Today I have bought a nice big stash of cloth nappies :dance:
They're mostly bamboo, but there's a few cotton (tots bots and little lamb) and I can't wait to have a big fuzzy bummed baby :cloud9:


----------



## Dazed

I have debated if I would do cloth nappies. On one hand I know they are cost effective, but on the other I don't have the ability to stomach the mess. I gag cleaning cat barf and puke at dog poo!


----------



## urchin

now you see my logic goes like this: whatever nappies I use I'm going to be scraping poo off the baby - and if I can do that.....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Love it Urchin :dance:


----------



## urchin

I'm now hunting for newborn nappies ... :dance:


----------



## Dazed

That is one way to look at it! I guess I will debate it with myself whenever/if ever I get to that point. I've always had a weak stomach!


----------



## Razcox

Its a regular debate in my head the cloth or regular nappies! I think i woul have regluar to start with and then move onto the cloth ones when i have settled into it a bit.

Thats if i ever get there of course :(


----------



## Tasha16

ttcbaby i was very bloated, very tired, had pains in my stomach and would be knackered and short of breath from running up stairs but just thought it's cos i'm not used to the tablets nothing like what it was lol xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have every faith that you lovely ladies are going to get there! I would love to wave a magic wand and take all of your pain away but I don't have the ability :( Stay strong and remember how much more amazing of a parent this journey is going to make you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tasha - thanks for telling me. Just in case I have this to worry about later in my cycle. I am in the tww now so I guess this is when it could happen. I am so happy you are ok.

FF - thank you for that. That is a wonderful thing to say. Sometimes it so great just to hear it/read it.

Dazed - I think when it is your lil on the poo wont make you barf..... ;) I think I will try the cloth nappies. My mom used them on us and she said it was easy. We will see. I will cross that bridge when I get to it....LOL


----------



## fisher640

I am completely obsessed and fixated on the 2ww... hellllllllp!!! Someone rescue me!!!:tease:
:wacko::help: (and I'm only 6dpiui)


----------



## lucylou7

FF - Happy your numbers are up hun!

Tasha - Glad you are on the mend and out of hospital !

Fisher - Stick in there hun! 

AFM :-((( AF came just really fed up i feel as i if i just cant get PG on our own so why bloody put in the effort to try... what feels like forever waiting for our IVF appointment its only been 7 weeks and we were told after all our texts we would here in 12 weeks and then things move really quickly well it seems like for ever!!! Sorry guys just having a down day 

Lucy xx


----------



## fisher640

FF - What are your numbers? I require details. 

Tasha- I'm glad you've busted out of snoring jail! Hope you're feeling better soon!

Lucy- I feel like I'm constantly down these days. I didn't enjoy my last few months 'off' but in some respects it was helpful to not be constantly obsessing. When my friend had a baby during on of my off month I was completely relieved to have not even tried that month so I didn't have to have a huge let down when :witch: showed.

I wish there was an easy way to adjust my attitude but I'm just such a downer when it comes to TTC these days.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher I was 700ish on Monday and 1300ish Wednesday :dance: According to my calculations I am spot on :)

I am so sorry so many of you are feeling so down :hugs: Enjoy some booze and ice-cream, that always cheers me up :)


----------



## fisher640

I like it FF! I like it!!! Keep dividing little sweet pea, keep dividing, you'll be a new food next week at this rate!

Hmm... perhaps you're onto something there, perhaps I shall have a glass of wine before dinner.... That may improve my mood. DH is bringing home tasty take out for dinner! He makes the best take out!


----------



## Tasha16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Tasha - thanks for telling me. Just in case I have this to worry about later in my cycle. I am in the tww now so I guess this is when it could happen. I am so happy you are ok.
> 
> FF - thank you for that. That is a wonderful thing to say. Sometimes it so great just to hear it/read it.
> 
> Dazed - I think when it is your lil on the poo wont make you barf..... ;) I think I will try the cloth nappies. My mom used them on us and she said it was easy. We will see. I will cross that bridge when I get to it....LOL

I really hope it doesn't happen to u hun, are u having cd21 bloods done? Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies i'm ok now, gl to everyone in the tww and i'm sorry a few of u are feeling down xx


----------



## fisher640

I'm just glad we all have each other when we're having our down days. This has always been the best thread. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy and fisher - so sorry you ladies are down, this LTTTC is so hard....I really hope that soon you will feel better...though I think FF's recommendation is a great one. In fact I might go and have a glass myself...LOL

Tasha - thanks! I really hope not also, though I only had one follie that matured...that usually means that I shouldnt have OHSS correct? I am really not sure how that all works. Yes I will have my bloods done on Monday next week. They are going to be done about a day late b/c I will be traveling on Sunday.

afm - I felt horrible all day....I am ravenous....I mean I could eat a cow and if I dont eat then I become nauseous. I really believe that wonderful trigger shot is giving me those pg symptoms everyone warned me about. I know it is way way to early for actual pg symptoms so it makes it worse to know that i am feeling all of this with no real purpose. I mean if I were pg and feeling all of this I would relish in it....but to know it isnt possible right now makes me feel worse. Oh well....all in the name of that elusive BFP!


----------



## fisher640

Ttc - I finished a nice hearty glass of wine and it DID help (thanks FF) when is ur 2ww up?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Around May 5th or 6th. I will be on vacation then....so we will see!

FF - btw, those are awesome numbers!!!


----------



## fisher640

ttcbaby117 said:


> Around May 5th or 6th. I will be on vacation then....so we will see!
> 
> FF - btw, those are awesome numbers!!!

5/4 for me!


----------



## urchin

fisher640 said:


> I'm just glad we all have each other when we're having our down days. This has always been the best thread. :hugs:

You're absolutely right fisher - that's why I won't leave! :rofl:
Seriously, everyone in this thread is so lovely and supportive ... it really is the best one on BnB by miles :hugs:

Big love to the TWWers - and fingers crossed for the first week in May!


----------



## Dazed

Urchin, forgot to tell you that the cloth nappie discussion followed me to my dreams! I couldn't believe it when I woke up.

I'm also somewhere in my TWW. Due somewhere between the 3rd and the 6th. If I go by the day my opk when negative again its the 3rd I think. Never could really figure out my LP, I have a guess that its about 12 days.


----------



## urchin

lol Dazed - the Fuzzy Bums are gonna get ya!
Have you ever seen The Prisoner? I have mental images of giant Fuzzy Bums chasing you through Welsh villages!


----------



## Dazed

Well, lets hope that isn't my next dream!


----------



## urchin

...Stay off the cheese at bedtime! :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

Haha... actually it was pumpkin seeds! Good thing I finished them off last night so my dreams are hopefully safe tonight.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dazed, better then my dream last week of my 84 year old Nan being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Feisty Fidget said:


> Dazed, better then my dream last week of my 84 year old Nan being pregnant! :haha:

:huh::wacko: I.. have... no response to that one! 
DH dreamt that I had two kids two days apart.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fisher - we are cycle buds...OH I hope this cycle gives us our BFP's

Urchin - please do stick around...it is lovely to have you here.

Lets not talk about dreams...LOL...I have had the craziest ones the last few days...dreamt I was watching myself sleep and I was completely cocooned in a shower curtain....then last night, I dreamt me and DH were swimming in a large ship shaped pool....in Las Vegas....do you think it is time for vacation or what LOL


----------



## Sticky Beans

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! 

FF glad your numbers are up that's great news!

Afm, my numbers are also up but unfortunately this isn't good news for me! I went for another blood test today to make sure my numbers were going down, pg test was still positive. I got a call back at lunch asking me to go back asap due to my hcg going up slightly, I went from being 1230 to 1800ish, because of this the pregnancy that was in there may be ectopic, still to early to tell though so need to go next week again to get my bloods done to see if they come down if not they said they need to go in & have a look.

xx


----------



## urchin

Oh bugger SB - a long drawn out affair is not what you need :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Dislike SB!!!! Dislike!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sb - that stinks....so sorry hun.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

FF - I am sooooo happy to hear that everything with you is ok. I was worried for you!

Urchin - I am glad that you are feeling better. 

Sticky - I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I really hope that they get everything sorted out for ya. FX for ya!

AFM - finally got AF last thursday, the day I decided to test, and got a bfn. I was happy that she came after 93 days because I am no longer in limbo, but at the same time it was crushing because in the back of my mind I was thinking maybe this was it. 

I am going to temp this month, never done it before, just always tried to bd when I felt and thought it was the time. I have no clue what to do though. I know that I have to temp the same time every day after 3 to 4 hours of continuous sleep, but other than that I am clueless. 

We have been ttc for about 3 years, but I feel like I have no clue what I am doing. There are so many things I could have been doing before now that no one, doctors included, told me about. I feel cheated. 

Just this month I have completely given up both caffeine and soda, and have tried to eat healthier. No fast food for me. I have also been religiously taking my vitex and prenatals. Yesterday I bought some herbal tea and have had a few glasses of that. I am going to go look st FF's post about the fertility tea and try that as well. I would love to start walking every day. I exercise when I can, but where we live has gone in the toilet and it isn't safe for me to go outside during the day even. We are moving soon. I can't wait. I would go to the gym but the closest one is an hour away. 

Sorry for the little bit of self pity in there, I have been feeling really down this week dealing with AF and waiting for her to go away. She is treating me very badly this time. 8 days of terrible cramps and hugging on my heating pad.


----------



## fisher640

Gypsy girl good luck with the temping. It is quite a bit more difficult with PCOS because of the irregularities. Taking charge of your fertility by Toni Weischler (spelling?) is like the BBT bible if you want all the background. The only advantage of temping is knowing when you ovulate... But you don't know til after the fact and it's kind of characteristic of PCOS to have long annovulatory cycles. Have you used OPK sticks? You may have better luck getting a ginormous pack of them off amazon and doing both because they let you know when your LH rises 24-36hrs BEFORE you ovulate to better time BDing. 

Of course... I talk a good game and have never gotten pregnant either so... Take it for what it's worth. Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I have checked out opk's, but everything that I read on those said that they were inaccurate if you use them with pcos, but I may look into getting some of those and use them along with temping. That will probably give me the best estimation of what my cycle is like.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gypsy you are right in deciding to bbt :thumbup: It will take the worry and guess work out of whether your cycle is annovulatory. Basics are;

Make sure you test at the same time every day
Make sure you try to keep your sleeping arrangements the same ie only 1 duvet etc
Make sure you use a decent charting software like fertility friend to work it all out for you
As soon as you see a drop make sure you have an extra session of bedding that day as you are likely to ovulate (understand with PCOS you may get many 'false' drops)

I think using OPK with BBT is the best step :thumbup:

Sticky I am so sorry my sweet, when will they be able to tell you for definite? Limbo land is horrible and having that hanging over you is just awful :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Gypsy, I'm sorry to hear the witch got you ... it's so unfair how we can be lulled into getting our hopes up, only to have them dashed again :(

Good luck with the temping, I never got on with it but others on here did just great :thumbup:

AFM I'm off down to Bristol today to pick up the iCandy Peach I've bought off preloved - and I'm super dooper excited about it! :dance:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks everyone, basically all I can do is wait! Once fri comes I'll have an answer, if my numbers go down we are fine and they'll continue to monitor, if they go up they'll go in and have a look, in the mean time if I have any heavy bleeding or pains I have to go in asap.all fun & games!

Gypsy I am exactly the same as you, I have PCOS and sometimes have only 1 period a year or Sometimes I actually bleed for months at at time, have you been to the drs to get your 21 day bloods to see if you even ovulate yet? I went for them originally and I don't ovulate on my own ( due to the pcos) opk's don't work on me either, my dr has given me some provera to take if I have a really long cycle to bring on AF then I take clomid day 2 - 6 to make me ovulate having day 21 bloods taken every month I was on 50mg clomid 1st month then 100 after that and started ovulating on the 2nd course, because opk's don't work and i cant temp due to a irregular sleep pattern (work) we then BD'd everyother day from cd8 - cd21 to cover our basis. (I have a sneaking suspicion I ov early on clomid cd 8 - 10ish) first month we done all this together (6th round of clomid) we got our BFP! Not that are pregnant with it now but still 1/2 the battles figured out for us! Once I took the clomid my cycles got shorter and more regular, I got down to 30 days! Go me!!!
Don't know if you've tried any of this but you sound very familiar to me a year ago! I've come to the conclusion my body can't get there on it's own and I need all the drugs I can get to help it.I also demand a lot more at the drs, if you don't ask you want get, I write a list of all the things I want to ask and don't leave til I've asked them all as I think sometimes once your in the drs you can feel rushed and like your wasting their time.

Anyway enough of my ramblings hope this helps gypsy!

Well I'll love you & leave you all, have to go & brave the rain to take my dog for a walk before she starts climbing the Walls!

Hope everyone has a good wkend!

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Just to throw this out there, have any of you's thought about getting your eggs frozen?

After all this coming about and the potential risk I could loose a tube me & my DH was talking about it last night and wether it would be worth it? Just incase anything bad was to happen you at least have a little egg stash! - have any of you done this or thought about it? I've heard it's meant to be painful?

Food for thought!

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Also gypsy - GI diet worked quite well with my PCOS, I must admit I don't stick to it as I'm lazy but feel so much better in myself when I'm on it, I'm sure once when I first started it and had done it for a whole month it brought my AF on, although this could have been coincidence but I like to think it was the diet!

Right really going now!

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I've been very MIA because of traveling and what lately but I have very exciting news. Almost as exciting as having a baby, I'm engaged! OH proposed to me last night and it was so sweet and awesome and the ring is gorgeous! 

Urchin - I'm so happy you feel better, I was worried about you! 

Congrats on all of the BFP's! 

FF - I'm assuming only because I'm not reading all the way back that your pregnancy is still viable and good and you're happy! I saw you take your ticker down and now it's back so I take that as a good sign and I'm so happy for you! 

AFM besides getting engaged, I'm waiting for my CD 12 scan which is on Monday to check for follicles. I just received my ovidrel in the mail and now I'm just waiting to do my IUI. Ah, the waiting around! Definitely has improved my patience!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Ash, HCG shows pregnancy is progressing but I have a scan Monday to check there has been growth since last Saturday, fingers crossed!

I am keeping it all crossed for your scan :) grow follies grow!


----------



## urchin

Woo hooo Ash!
Congratulations hon ... what a lovely surprise :D


----------



## MrsFX

Congratulations ASh!!!! &#55357;&#56461; share a picky of the ring! What wonderfully good news. 

Afm. Just waiting about. Tww. Cd 23 ovd early but won't get my hopes up until Friday. Had some abdo pains and my bbs hurt but do not have sensitive nips. Kind of have a good feeling about this month. Considering testing, more to put myself in my place for being so presumptuous.


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - really happy you're HCG is increasing! FX'd it keeps doing so! 

Urchin and MrsFX - thanks for the congratulations! Here is a picture of the ring for those who want to see. 
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0555.jpg


----------



## MrsFX

Ash. That really is beautiful. He clearly thought about it! Wow!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bunches! Yeah, I actually helped him pick it out, I mean he made the final decision. I told him what I liked and what style and he did the rest. He's awesome!


----------



## urchin

Ooo that is very pretty Ash ... way to go Mr Ash!
Ah Mrsfx, _spite_ testing :rofl:


----------



## MrsFX

I know urch. Is that crazy?!? I only have a cheap 'normal' test. Might do it in the am. Sometimes a bfn is better than waiting for Af.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Congrats ash! Fab news!

xx


----------



## fisher640

MrsFX that is totally something I would do!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash that is a beauty....congrats on your engagement. Where do you get your ovidrel from? I was thinking of getting firm that and myfemara online because it is cheaper but I don't know if it reputable.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, Congratulations on your engagement!! Your ring is very pretty!! 


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Engagement.gif


----------



## Razcox

Ash congrates on the engagement!! :happydance: That is a beautiful ring

Mrsfx - Good luck with testing! Sometimes i prefer AF to a bfn other times at least the BFN prepares me LOL

OK ladies here is my FRER this morning - 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0191-1.jpg

The thing is i an 80% sure that i OVed early this month and should be around the 14dpo mark which makes this test very light. I'm worried its going to turn into a chemical or something :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ceAsh congratulations my sweet, that ring is gorgeous! :cloud9:

Raxz you are flipping pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

I want *ALL* the details! xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oops just seen your bottom bit :dohh: If you implanted late this would account for your light line! I was something ridiculous like 19dpo and my line wasn't much darker but I have been confirmed as ovulating late as bean was measuring almost a week behind my ovulation dates and my HCG is doubling nicely :)

I am so happy for you my sweet xxx


----------



## Razcox

See thats the thing we dtd on the saturday and then i had a temp rise on the monday so i though i oved on the sunday. If i oved later then how the hell did the swimmers manage to hang on LOL.

I may have implated late i guess, will just have to see. I have a plan though i am going to use an IC tomorrow then if that line is still there i am pulling out the digi on tuesday. Hopefully that will give me a yes or no answer. Will ring the doctors on tuesday and get refered to my RPL doctor. If my lines still are not great then i will see if they will draw blood and check my levels.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds like a plan :thumbup: I think that digi is going to put you at 1-2 weeks pregnant :dance:


----------



## urchin

Raz - that's a definite line - faint, but if I can see it, it's there!
Swimmers have been recorded as still being alive after 5 days - so the time frame isn't off at all ... let us know how your extended testing goes, but right now consider yourself PUPO!
:dance:


----------



## MrsFX

Raz congrats. That is brilliant. 

I haven't tested. All of my symptoms have disappeared!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Oh my word, I have missed so much
FF That is great news that your numbers are rising, good luck with your u/s tomorrow

Ash Congrats on the engagement and what a beautiful ring, he did good, I too have a diamond, but nothing as gorgeous as that :)

Raz I do hope that your BFP is sticky, like it has been mentioned sperm can survive for up to 5 days. I know in your situation it is hard but try to enjoy it until you know for sure, you are indeed officially PUPO :)

I hope all you other ladies are well? It sure is the best thread in the whole of BnB
AFM Me and hubby have our open meeting at our fertility clinic a week on Wednesday, it is all getting very real now :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo MrsHowley, so exciting! x


----------



## Razcox

MrsHowley - Great news for you both!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies, can I join? We have been ttc nearly two years and NTNP before that for about 2 years. DH sperm classified as 'sub-fertile' he has low morphology and borderline motility. We are starting IVF with ICSI in May!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the gang wishandwait :flower:

I am sure you will find us a lovely and supportive group :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

RAZ - I know it's light but have faith, I think you are definitely preggo though! PMA and lets see how this turns out :) 

And thanks everyone for all of the congratulations! We went out last night and had a beautiful dinner and it was lovely. We're going to visit my mother today because she's freaking out, she's happy but I'm her only child and she's just very happy/nervous all of these emotions and she wants to see my ring so ... Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## urchin

MrsHowley81 said:


> AFM Me and hubby have our open meeting at our fertility clinic a week on Wednesday, it is all getting very real now :D

Oooo MrsH that sounds exciting! It's amazing how quick things move when you finally get through the waiting hoops , and blummin get on with it!



wishandwait said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? We have been ttc nearly two years and NTNP before that for about 2 years. DH sperm classified as 'sub-fertile' he has low morphology and borderline motility. We are starting IVF with ICSI in May!

Welcome to our lovely group w&w! This really is a very friendly place, just dive straight in, you'll feel like you've been with us forever in no time :hugs:

AFM I've been to my Ungodly Son's 3rd birthday party today - and I can't believe he's a whole big 3 already ... but we had to come home early cuz I was falling asleep :D


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> Ash congrates on the engagement!! :happydance: That is a beautiful ring
> 
> Mrsfx - Good luck with testing! Sometimes i prefer AF to a bfn other times at least the BFN prepares me LOL
> 
> OK ladies here is my FRER this morning -
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0191-1.jpg
> 
> The thing is i an 80% sure that i OVed early this month and should be around the 14dpo mark which makes this test very light. I'm worried its going to turn into a chemical or something :(

Congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance:Fingers crossed that your line gets nice and dark, and that this is a sticky bean!!!! :flower:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/congratsbfp-2.gif


----------



## Sizzles

Huge congratulations to Ash on your engagement. What exciting news!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

AFM - I'm not in a good place this afternoon. I was fine and in good spirits until I managed to spill hot coffee over OH's hand and went into meltdown (me, not the hand - he was actually ok); it seemed to trigger feelings of uselessness, not necessarily at spilling the coffee, but at how useless my body is that it can't do what it was made to do. Then I came on here and cried silently as I read the thread about 'moving on' from ttc - I can't ever imagine having to go through that, but after 2 years and 1 month I know it's a possibility. So any way, I'm 9dpo today and my usual pre-af brown spotting has started, so that's me now for the next week probably until it my period arrives. Stupidly, I actually let myself believe this month might be different. :cry:

Any way, sorry for bringing the mood down. Baby dust and sticky vibes to all!


----------



## urchin

Wannabe :hi:

Hello chikkie - how's things with you? :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations Ash that is one amazing ring!!! you lucky girl! :thumbup:

Congratulations Raz, I really hope that line gets darker and darker!!! 

MrsHowley good luck with the first fs appt, i'm going back this wed to the clinic to see whats what.... a little bit nervous but also excited, keeping everything crossed that we'll get another cycle and that we can start it soon. 

Hi wannabe :wave:

Welcome wishandwait :flower:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sizzles I am so sorry my sweet :hugs: I honest to god think that after a certain period you need to take a step back from ttc and maybe just NTNP and concentrate on you. We were actually planning on having the whole Summer off and maybe resuming in October but then we fell. We have already discussed it and if this doesn't pan out we are quitting until next year. I have to say that even though we hope all turns out well this time it does feel like a weight has been lifted knowing that I won't have to go back into the stresses of LTTTC for a while :flower:


----------



## kcarey77

Hello ladies!

Congrats on a BFP Raz! What does PUPO mean?

Congrats on your engagement, Ash! What a GORGEOUS ring!

DH and I have stopped tressing over not getting prego so we have booked a few vacations and are going to just relax and not think about it too much until next year. 
Sometimes, we all need to give our body and minds a break. Stress from everyday life is enough to deal with. Infertility doesnt need to add to it. Don't feel bad about not being able to do what a woman is supposed to be able to do, we are all going to end up just as we should. God has a plan for all of us. Try to stay positive. Often it's when you give up and stop trying that you get a BFP!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pinkfee, That is great hopefully you will get started soon, I can't start until I have had my Salpinectomy in May, so we will be starting June eek, so close I can see it, So won't be far behind you. Good Luck with your Appointment lets hope they don't make you wait too long xx


----------



## Razcox

kcarey77 said:


> Congrats on a BFP Raz! What does PUPO mean?

Preggers until proven otherwise! Its just until i get a more sure line or the line gets darker so i know its not a chemical.


----------



## lucylou7

hey ash congratulations huni.. Lovely ring.. 

Raz - looks good huni ! Hope the line gets darker for you huni..

Afm - cd 4 not much faith in us getting pg on our own.. On week 8 waiting for our next ivf appointment only another 4 weeks to go to our appointment cant wait.. Really wanna join the bfp gang! Lucy xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Ash - Congrats on the engagement! Very happy for you!

Raz - So happy you got your :bfp:! I love the idea of pregnant until proven otherwise. 

AFM - I have been really down since yesterday. I found out that my dad has Parkinson's. I am trying to cope with it, but it still came as a shock. My OH and my 2 furbabies have been very supportive and patient wih me. This just gives me more motivation to give him another grand baby before he isn't able to play with him or her anymore. My brother has 2 little ones and my parents adore them. I would love to give them the opportunity to be more involved with one of their grand babies because my brother lives in Ohio and my parents and I all live in Florida. 

Thank you everyone on the advice on how to temp. We get paid this coming Friday, so that is when I am getting my thermometer and opk's. Hopefully in the next couple months I will get my own :bfp:. 

On a good note, since I started taking my vitex almost 3 months ago, I have lost 5lbs, something pcos had not let me do without excessive exercise and starving myself. I am so excited! Maybe this means that it is starting to work, because I haven't really changed my eating or exercise habits other than I stopped drinking pop.


----------



## gilmore85

Congrats ash, I got engaged exactly a month ago and I still sometimes just sit looking at my hand with a stupid grin on my face :D

Congrats again Raz xx


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations Ash lovely ring, Raz Congrats fx this is a sticky bean for you xx


----------



## Razcox

Bit of an update, line was lighter today but hoping that was because of weak FMU. Will be testing again tomorrow but still in limbo at the moment and not sure if this is going to turn out to be a chemical.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Dazed

Holding out hope for you Raz!


----------



## Tasha16

Congrats to u also gilmore for ur engagement xx ttc i'm not sure i never had my follies checked as i was just on the clomid. Well i have decided i dislike clomid altogether as it made my af late and i'm never late, good job they checked if i was preggo in hospital otherwise i would of got my hopes up xx


----------



## Tasha16

I really hope it is darker for u tomorrow Raz xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from RMA for follicle scan. I have 3 follicles, right now CD 12 they are 13, 14 and 15mm in size. I believe I have two on the left and one on the right, not sure though although I don't think it matters which side they are on. Dr wants to do another scan on Thursday and then IUI either Friday or Saturday, not really sure which yet. I'm happy I have three, they look very good and he said my lining looks great, so grow follicles grow!


----------



## fisher640

Well things here in the cramping/spotting department are picking up in a fashion that makes me think my first clomid cycle ever may end in a somewhat early arrival of :witch:.... doesn't that seem counter intuitive to anyone else? I would expected with double the follicles I'd have double the hormones which would keep me going extra long? No? I started brown spotting 8dpiui which I thought could even possibly be a good thing, but it's gotten heavier with heavier cramping and now I'm 10dpiui with a BFN this morning and all signs pointing to AF by tomorrow.
LAME! 
AF SUCKS! :af:<- In reality I'm using a lot more profanity but you get the picture :winkwink:


----------



## Starry32

Hi everyone

I have just joined the forum tonight, so am trying to get used to all the abbreviations.

My husband and I have been TTC for almost 6 years now. It has been on and off during that time, but more on than off.

I have PCOS and have had a couple of rounds of clomid in the past few years. We took a break from it back end of last year and now we are back on it. Am just waiting for another referral from the hospital.

Feeling quite low about the whole situation at the moment as all my friends either have babies or are actively TTC. So was hoping to get support from some like minded people.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Gilmore - I know, my DF walks in on me all the time just starring at my ring ... I can't help it!


----------



## MrsC2009

Hi everyone! 
I'm new here, but have been lurking for a bit before I ever made my account. I figured this would be the best area for me, since we must do IVF... 
A quick intro... :)
I married DH on June 13, 2009. We went to the ER thinking he had appendicitis on June 18. He didn't need his appendix removed. He needed part of his colon removed. He had a tumor. On June 24, he had a colon resection. It ended up being stage 3b colon cancer. Chemo and radiation were a must. 
Anyone here with cancer experience knows that those words generally mean infertility, at least for short term. So we were asked if we wanted to bank sperm. Yes. Well, because of a complication from the surgery, DH's sperm had to be surgically removed. 
So, because of all of this, we have to do IVF/ICSI. 
DH has been cancer free since the day of his surgery (they got it all, the treatments were preventative), and that's fabulous. 
We have almost got the medical bills from that paid off, and will soon be dumping money in to savings for IVF. I'm still doing research on clinics. The local clinic here (there's only one) is really very expensive compared to some that are just a couple of hours away. So. Nothing is set in stone. And I guess it doesn't need to be anyway, until we have WAY more money in our savings account. 
Even though we are infertile, I still can't help but get my hopes up every month for a miracle. Some times I feel crazy, heck, I KNOW it's crazy. But hearing about people who were told they'd never have kids and then years later get prego just make me feel like miracles can happen. I wish one would happen for us. But, I guess IVF is a miracle in itself, isn't it? 

I look forward to getting to know you ladies in here. And congrats to the posters that are celebrating right now for different reasons! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies.....I have been traveling so i am trying my best to catch up...

Raz. I love that bfp.....congrats!!

Welcome to all the newbies....good luck !! This seems like a really lucky thread.

Afm I got my 7dpo prog test back and it is at 15.3 which the dr thinks is borderline so I start prog suppositories tomorrow. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys, bad news from me i'm afraid. BFN this morning on an IC and a digi then my temp has nosedived to pre ov temps. I expect AF to show up today or tomorrow so this was a chemical :(


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: so sorry raz


----------



## urchin

Morning Fisher - AF does indeed suck - it sucks like a big sucky thing in Sucky Land on Sucky Day :growlmad:

Raz hon, I am so sorry :hugs:
I really thought this was your month xxx

Hello and welcome to Starry and Mrs C :hi:
You've come to the right place chikkies - just dive straight in and make yourselves at home, we're a friendly bunch here and we love new people :hugs:

ttc - where are you flower? somewhere nice I hope :flower:
me, I'm in a washed out England - it really is pretty miserable here, we've got floods all over the country but we're officially still in a drought! :shrug:

AFM - I'm off to meet up with my mum for lunch today ... not seen her since I've been ill, so will be good to catch up :D


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so sorry Raz, hope ur ok xx welcome to the newbies xx Urchin u r right about this crappy weather i am sick of it now xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Sorry to hear Raz! Chin up x

Ttc- that's good they are addressing your progesterone now, trying to get the suppositories From my dr is like trying to get blood out a stone, my hospital are in the mind set of what will be will be by the looks of it and wouldnt prescribe them - I am actually thinking of self medicating next time if I don't get them! Have heard good things about them!

Afm- still in limbo til fri, am hoping my numbers go down as they should, would be nice if just this once my body does what it's told! At the moment every twinge I feel down there makes me think my Fallopian tubes going to explode! It's driving me crazy.

Welcome all the newbies!

xx


----------



## Razcox

Weather is awful here as well and doesnt look like its going to improve any time soon. Camping the weekend at a dog show but luckly its all undercover or i would be very wet!

On the plus side i got some news about my dogs health testing today, a genetic test has come back clear which is great news! We are breeding her next season and will be hoping to keep on of her pups :)


----------



## MrsC2009

So sorry Raz :( 

I love the good side of your news though. Is it the dog in your pro pic?? Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## urchin

We've got the Working Whippet show in a few weeks Raz - and I'm really hoping for some better weather for it! Game fairs are great fun when the weather is good, but blummin miserable when it's wet :(


----------



## Razcox

MrsC2009 said:


> So sorry Raz :(
> 
> I love the good side of your news though. Is it the dog in your pro pic?? Absolutely beautiful!!

yes thats the one, she had a litter jan last year and really pleased with how they turned out. Using a different dog this time though

Urchin - I quite enjoy game fairs we have an ex working lurcher from the dogs trust called Cassie - will post a pic when i get home


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:Oh raz I am sorry hun, glad you had some good news though. 

I am so over the rain... we need a new roof so I could really do with it not :rain:right now! Lets just say we're not water tight! 


welcome to the newbies :flower:

Got fs appt tomorrow so wish me luck ladies. x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz I am so sorry my sweet :hugs:

MrsC welcome to our gang and I am so happy to hear that your husband has been given the all clear :flower:

Welcome Starry I am sure you will find lots of support here :hugs:

Well scan yesterday wasn't as we were hoping so have had to re-book for two weeks time to hopefully hear a heart beat :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Urchin I'm on my way to CaboSan Lucas but am spending a few days in the US to see family. Off to Cabo on Friday.

Sticky yeah self medicating or finding another dr might be in order. Have you had your progesterone tested in the 2ww?

Well I start on my suppositories tonight. Wish me luck


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck! x


----------



## Razcox

TTC baby - Good luck hun! Oh and have fun being away x

FF - Sorry things are still not going great for you, by the time your due date comes this baby will have made you grey! Just think how much you can torment the little begger when they are older about all this xx

Pink - Good luck today with the FS x

Here is my lurcher Cassie btw

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/415293_10150713231804527_657589526_9327058_2139284765_o.jpg

AFM - Well AF showed with a vengence this morning so been lay on the sofa with a hotwater bottle dosing myself up to the nines before work.


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry things arenlt goibg well FF xx Pink we also need a new roof and keep checking to make sure we haven't got any leaks lol xx


----------



## urchin

Hi Cassie - what a pretty girl you are!

Here's our Big Hairy Lurcher Flynn


My whippet Digit


and Stig, the naughty whippet pup


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I love Stig's innocent look! "Me naughty? I think not" :rofl:

Raz Cassie is gorgeous! Love her cute little hat :)

My Cookie is in the dog house (well actually the crate :haha:) as she decided to do poo art on my cream carpets :growlmad: I realised our gorgeous carpets have been completely ruined by the dogs :( We will probably rent an industrial carpet cleaner (or borrow my Mum's Vax) and see if that can improve things but it is pointless at the moment as Cookie is still no where near toilet trained :wacko:

Raz and Tasha thanks for the well wishes, turns out the hospital gave us the wrong dates - sonographer claimed I was 5 weeks but she measured the foetal pole at 1.6mm which doesn't form until 6 weeks so 5 weeks is impossible :wacko: It would seem I am actually only 4-6 days behind my ovulation date which would be covered if I implanted late :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Oh god FF - do they not realise just how much we worry????

So, not too far behind then - and still a little early to pick up the HB.... will keep everything crossed for your next scan xx


----------



## pinkfee

thanks for the good wishes ladies I think they worked!

FS appointment went very well, saw a different consultant who was really nice.. he said i'm sorry for your loss which I thought was very decent as many doctors I have encountered can be so clinical that they kind of forget about the emotional side of it. To put you out of the suspense we're getting another cycle of IVF :happydance:(he told us we're in the best county for funding - which is hertfordshire if any of you girls who are thinking about assisted conception, who may also be considering moving house?! maybe something to consider?!)

I need to book the coordination appointment but didn't manage to get round to it today as work was mental when I got in Grrr... but if it was anything like last time it won't be long before we're back on the IVF crazy train!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink that is awesome! :dance:

I am so excited for you hun :)


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Sorry things arenlt goibg well FF xx Pink we also need a new roof and keep checking to make sure we haven't got any leaks lol xx

lol tash its a nightmare! a few months ago the first leak came through our bedroom ceiling directly onto me while I was asleep! we're waiting on another quote to come through and then we're definitely getting it done as i'm fed up of it.... although the latest leak was dripping directly into the bathroom sink so thats something!!!


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pink that is awesome! :dance:
> 
> I am so excited for you hun :)

Thankyou hun, I've had such a crap year so far what with the MC and my brother-in-law being diagnosed with a serious illness I really needed some good news. finally something to look forward to. :dance:


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Af arrived yesterday. Cd 25. So cbfm was right I ovd early and I was wrong I'm not pg. oh well. Does anyone not cry what Af arrives anymore?
We found some damp on the wall (probably from the rain overflowing the gutter) a quote for a new bathroom that went up by £1500 when we went to meet the plumber which made it too expensive and AF in one day!
So I've started reading my 'is ur body baby friendly?' book. 2 months until our fs appointment. 
Feeling really low and broken at the moment. I don't think it will ever happen! This post seems to happen once a month. 
Pink: sorry about ur leak. What a pain
Im glad tO hear about ur second ivf round. That is great news. We r from northants and will get one shot, that's why I'm reading the book Hopefully to get an immunology test incase that is what's wrong and wastes the ivf. 
Ff: sorry about the scan, what a disappointment but I bet ull see more when u get the scan.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsFX I just wanted to give you mahoosive :hugs: I am so sorry my sweet - this whole LTTTC saga is crap :flower:


----------



## pinkfee

MrsFX here's another hug :hugs: ltttc sucks big time.... if you've only got one shot then its good to do all the research before you have a go. It did work for me first time but sadly my littleone didn't make it, but it did work! i know of two other people who only had 1 cycle of IVF and it worked beautifully for them (one of those ended up with triplets!) so don't feel like it can't happen with just 1 IVF cycle.


----------



## lucylou7

pink - yey for ivf hopefully we will be on the ivf train together.. We've waited nearly 8 weeks another 4 to go then all systems go.. Really cant wait! How long do you have to wait pink?

Mrs fx - i really feel for you its so difficult when af arrives it really puts you in a awfull place that no one understand unless they've been there.. Big hugs huni xxx

AFM - on cd 8 all starts again.. Off to spain o
n saturday so hopefully will take my mind off ttc for a while, hope everyone else is ok!.. Welcome to all the newbies ! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Lucy all that holiday sex could result in a surprise :bfp: ;) x


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks guys. It's such a faff isn't it? Not a day has gone by in the past 20 months that I havent thought about ttc. Crazy. Thanks for the reassurance pink. I hope it sticks for u this time. We have a feeling about twins.

Tempted to just leave it all and see what happens over the next two months. My plan is to drink more water, get fit and save money! 

Ladies re IVF. How long from fs referral to the clinic did u get an appointment/the first treatment? 

Pink have you considered accupunture? Some evidence of positive correlation with ivf. I have had ivf and will do it again if we get there.


----------



## urchin

:hugs: another hug to add to your connection MrsFX - ttc is indeed one of the most heart wrenching pursuits ... I honestly don't know how any of us long termers is still sane.
My waiting times won't help you much I don't think, as waiting for donor eggs is a whole different game xx

pinkfee - good to see you chikkie and a big yaaaay! for round two.

lucy - have a fab time in Spain ... hope you manage to relax and leave everything behind

AFM - I've bought another _thing!_
I now have a chest of drawers for the nursery with a changer on the top :dance:


----------



## lucylou7

thanks ff & urchin! 

Mrs fx - took about 4 weeks for first appointment and me and oh had to have all tests then they said it would be a 12 week wait to see specialist and get results then she said every thing starts moving no waiting time.. So 8 weeks down 4 to go! Xx


----------



## tiger

sorry to jump in ladies :flow: 
whilst we are aware that members have every right to comment in threads they have been apart of, please keep in mind the forum TOS for LTTC:


> Trying to conceive can be a frustrating journey for various reasons and so we ask you to please use the forum sections correctly and consider all of the members.
> 
> Whist members are always happy for their forum friends certain circumstances & lower days can be hard when faced with BFPs without the choice to see them.


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> Wannabe :hi:
> 
> Hello chikkie - how's things with you? :hugs:

Hi Urchin and all of you lovely ladies!! :flower: I have missed all of you guys!! I hope you guys are doing well. Sorry I haven&#8217;t been on much lately. Work has been keeping me super busy and then my laptop crashed so I haven&#8217;t had much computer time lately. I need to buy a new laptop!! Work is kind of crazy right now because I have been training to take my supervisor&#8217;s place and she goes on on maternity leave at the beginning of June so I don&#8217;t have much time left to train. She will be out for 3 months on leave. I am hoping that baby doesn&#8217;t decide to come early so I can have some more time to train. We had a new girl start on Monday of this week and I have been helping my supervisor train her on doing recruiting. I have been feeling a little stressed because I have felt overwhelmed at points with everything that I had to learn and I was worrying I wouldn&#8217;t be able to master her job or have enough time to, before she has her baby. Fingers crossed her baby doesn&#8217;t decide to come early so I can at least have the rest of this month to train!!! 

I have put TTC on the back burner for now until I can have my surgery. I didn&#8217;t see the point in focusing on TTC anymore and going through the painful emotional roller coaster when DH and my chances of getting pregnant are so low right now. I just can&#8217;t handle the heart ache and pain of it all right now, I am glad that work is a distraction and that it has been keeping me so busy at least even though it has been kind of nuts with everything I have to learn!!

One weird thing that did happen to me this cycle and it has never happened to me before, is that I had a few streaks of brown dried blood when I wipped right around my ovulation/fertile window. Of course I was hoping it was implantation spotting and that I am pregnant, It has never happened to me before in the 2.5 plus years that I have been monitoring m cycles. I haven&#8217;t done OPKs in a few months now so I don&#8217;t know for sure when I ovulated this cycle. DH and me had a lot of sex during my fertile window though so who knows. I am not getting my hopes up or anything though, because as all of us LTTC&#8217;ers know, it isn&#8217;t that easy for us&#8230; sigh&#8230; 

I hope all of you girls have a lovely weekend. I am going to continue to check in on you girls from time to time so I can try to keep up with everything that is going on!!:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/d277.jpg


----------



## fisher640

Missed you wannabe!!!!
I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up. I feel like all the optimism has been beat out of me over the last 3 years. I wasn't even able to be optimistic the month with clomid + IUI for more than like two days. Then it was gone. 

I'm starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow & hoping for another late ovulation this month -- like CD 15 or 16 would be ideal timing wise... This whole assisted conception needing to occur while I'm supposed to be at work thing is for the birds. How do you guys doing IVF make it work? You need even more time off. I guess it doesn't help that I have a job I have to clock in and out at specific times huh?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe so lovely to hear from you :dance: that does sound like a possible IB, keeping it all crossed for you!

I am guessing from administrator comment there has been a bit too much baby talk in this thread. I am so sorry my lovelies :hugs: From now on I promise not to share quite so much :flower: xxx


----------



## urchin

tiger said:


> sorry to jump in ladies :flow:
> whilst we are aware that members have every right to comment in threads they have been apart of, please keep in mind the forum TOS for LTTC:
> 
> 
> Trying to conceive can be a frustrating journey for various reasons and so we ask you to please use the forum sections correctly and consider all of the members.
> 
> Whist members are always happy for their forum friends certain circumstances & lower days can be hard when faced with BFPs without the choice to see them.Click to expand...


It looks like it's time I made myself scarce - very sorry if I've been upsetting anyone, it hasn't been intentional :flower:

I'll pop in occasionally to see how you're all doing, but I think I've been given my marching orders!

Big hugs to all of you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Ladies i'm sure i speak for everyone when i say we don't want u to go anywhere and we like to hear ur news it gives us hope, i can't see why it would upset anybody bcos u have both been through this horrible ltttc jounery with us and personally myself i love it that we have got some bfp's in here xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Tash :flower:

I would love to stick around :dance: but will keep our progress quiet :flower:


----------



## pinkfee

i totally agree with Tasha, i think the moderator just has to do their job, but considering you started this thread Fiesty and Urch has been through so much to get where she is, I think your experiences are invaluable.... plus it does give me hope that it can happen to me.


----------



## pinkfee

MrsFX said:


> Ladies re IVF. How long from fs referral to the clinic did u get an appointment/the first treatment?
> 
> Pink have you considered accupunture? Some evidence of positive correlation with ivf. I have had ivf and will do it again if we get there.

With me it wasn't long at all the first time and yesterday the consultant said there is probably only a 4 week waiting time. Once I manage to book the coordinating appointment (still haven't yet nice consultant hasn't put us back into the system, so I can't book it until he's done the paperwork bit his end) its pretty much all go... 

I haven't ever done accupunture... although i have thought about it? have you tried it? its expensive but i'm not sure whether to give it a go. 



fisher640 said:


> How do you guys doing IVF make it work? You need even more time off. I guess it doesn't help that I have a job I have to clock in and out at specific times huh?

I must admit i've been very fortunate, the two girls i work with closely know about the IVF and have been very supportive of me taking time off work, plus in the UK we have much more holiday allowance than I think you ladies get in the US. Its also helps that my IVF clinic is about 10mins walk away from my work, so I can do all the scans and blood tests before work as they open early. I can imagine it being a nightmare if you've got a more restrictive work timetable. My husband is a school teacher (elementary) and he has far more problems getting time off, so i often go to the appointments by myself :( which isn't the way I would want it but what can you do. 



lucylou7 said:


> pink - yey for ivf hopefully we will be on the ivf train together.. We've waited nearly 8 weeks another 4 to go then all systems go.. Really cant wait! How long do you have to wait pink?
> xx

thanks Lucy, that would be great to have a companion on the ivf train, as it can be stressful! I think it'll be about 4weeks for me aswell... it does depend on when I can get the appointment for and also when my period comes but it'll be definitely within the next 2mths! very exciting :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Pink &#8211; Thats great news hun!!! Yeah for IVF :happydance:

MrsFX &#8211; Sorry the :witch: got you, i dont get upset anymore with AF. I didnt even get upset over the chemical this month as i hadnt let myself even think it was going anywhere

Lucy &#8211; Enjoy spain and have a good time away from the stress of TTC

Urch and FF &#8211; I dont think anyone complained and I&#8217;m another one that doesnt want you to go anywhere. I know when i next get a BFP i wont be brave enough to join any preggers threads for a while.

Oh also Urch i love you whippet pup! My BIL had a dog just like him called whip (Original i know!!) but he had to be PTS at just a couple of years old. He was working on some rabbits but ran into a ditch took a spill and shattered both front legs :(

AFM - AF still here so nothing to report, going to try and focus on exersie and weight loss as i have managed to not only put back on the weight i lost last year but another 5lbs as well!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz good luck with the weight loss! :thumbup: I can highly recommend myfitnesspal for helping with weight loss :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

I hope no one complained and i like the others dont want you pregnant ladies to go anywhere! :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Feisty Fidget said:


> Raz good luck with the weight loss! :thumbup: I can highly recommend myfitnesspal for helping with weight loss :flower:

Thanks for the tip! Just signed up now :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

might have a look at that as well, also got my 21 day bloods done this morning so hoping the results are better this time


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy I really hope you have some conclusive results this time :flower:


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks pink and lucy. I really hope the fs will refer us in july. The consultant said they would when I saw them in dec. good luck ladies. I'm sure it is much more stressful than I can imagine. 

Af is still with us. I'm not getting very far on the water drinking! Oh well


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ladies, I had my second IUI scan today to check the follicles and they were ready. I have 3, 17,18 and 22mm so they gave me my trigger shot and I go in for my 3rd IUI tomorrow morning at 10AM. FX'd this works. If not I have one more go at IUI with injectables and then onto IVF if that doesn't work.


----------



## lucylou7

Urchin & FF - Agree with others we dont want you to go any where, like others i think you give us hope that it can work... 

FF - i think i recall you saying your app is tomorrow, if it is Good Luck huni !!

Well case all packed bring on Spain!! Will catch up with you lovely ladies in a week or so 

Adios! 

Lucy xx


----------



## MrsFX

Pink I forgot to say. Yes I have had accupunture after I read 'the baby making bible' it cost about £40 for the initial consultation then 30ish per appointment after that. They were an hour long. I would recommend it for 'feeling like ur doing everything you can' and relaxation. I will do it again when we have any assisted conception.


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Ashley!


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck for today Ash

Enjoy your hols lucy


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it all crossed for you Ash!

Lucy, no scan for me until 14th May :wacko: But thanks for thinking of me anyway :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from my insem and everything went good. DF had a post sperm count of 97.5 million. Now I'm in the TWW and I'm going to try my hardest to not obsess over it! Lol.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Flipping eck Ash! Those :spermy: numbers are amazing!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! The numbers are great, it's the highest he's ever had, before he had like 45 million and 52 million so this is great but I'm not going to get my hopes up because it still may not work ... we'll see!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Grrrr my OPKs got darker and darker and looked almost positive on the 2nd but the test line was just barely lighter than the control line :dohh:

Should I assume that it was my positive? Or that if I'd tested a couple hours earlier it would have been positive? It's consistent with my cycle length and my temperature spiked a bit today. Am I being naive?? :shrug:

Ahh really hoping this month is it, I had a 21 mm follicle at my scan. I swear charting has made me TWICE as stressed!:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, popping by with :dust: for you all :flower: I was LTTTC my son for 2 years and it was so stressful x


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies,

Had my bloods done yest to check my hcg levels, got a call back 2 hrs later saying come back to the hospital NOW! My numbers went up not down so they were really worried about it being ectopic. 
Had a visit from dildo cam and they had a good root round, it's the longest scan I've ever had - At least I know they were thorough. The consultant said that my tubes look clear, &#57431; they cant rule it out entirely still as it's early days but looks good so far, they can't tell me why my levels are going up though not down, it has grown since last time but they haven't been clear about if its viable or not - I had written it off and probably will til I get an answer. my hcg is now 2600ish gone from 1600 ish, dont hold out much hope I think my bodies just taking a while to catch up with itself. Wish I had a answer so i can stop thinking what if?!!

xx


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:Oh sticky i feel for you hun, i really hope they figure out what's going on because baby limboland is just not fun. Its good news that your tubes look clear though. 

Hopingandpraying i was never very good at temping and only really tried OPKs for 1 month because then we were offered IVF. I stopped temping as it was stressing me out and on my OPKs i never really got a very dark line, I got a line once and assumed that was my indicator!?! Good luck with it, but if it stressing you out too much then I would just stop. 

Have a fab hols Lucy, very jealous!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sticky I am so sorry my lovely :flower:

Could they see anything on the ultrasound - fluid sac etc?

Sending you all my love xxx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am so frustrated right now. AF came about 2 weeks ago and hasn't left yet. I feel so sick from it. I went out tonight and bought a hpt just to make sure all the bleeding isn't from a mc. When I was 18 I had what I believe was a mc but I never got checked out so I don't know. I bled like this then and was in a ton of pain as well, and I would rather be safe than sorry. 

This is rough on me as well because I turn 30 tomorrow and I was sure I would have had children by now. So frustrating. I am wondering if it is even worth trying to temp this month if I can't even stop bleeding long enough to bd. 

Sorry for the negativity, this is just frustrating the heck out of me. If I ever do stop, I stopped my vitex since it doesn't seem to be working and got some soy to try and see if that works. I would rather try natural herbs and such first before I get medical help. If I get a bfp this way even though I took herbs I will still feel some sort of accomplishment that I did it myself.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Gypsy, how long did you take the vitex for? I think it takes a minimum of 3 cycles (could be more) before it starts to work.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I took the vitex for about three months. I stopped when this AF wouldn't stop. I got kind of excited when she first showed up because it seemed like a semi-normal one, not too light not too heavy, but this week it has all gone downhill. I am miserable this week. I am dizzy and light headed and tired and I don't have insurance at the moment because of my school so I have been putting off going to the doctor. I can go to the health clinic here in town, but I can tell you right now all they are going to do is put me on bc. That seems to be all anyone wants to do when I tell them that I have pcos, just throw me on bc to regulate my cycles. That's the very last thing that I want to do.

When my mom was in her early 20's, she was told because of the cycsts on her overies that she would never carry a baby full term. She and my dad were looking at adoption and she was on bc. The doctors would put her on it for 6 months and then take her off to see what happened. When she was not on it she would have a never ending AF. Finally one cycle they decided to take her off of it and see what happened, and two weeks after stopping she got pregnant with me. Ever since then her cycles were perfect, o'ing every month, and she ended up having 4 kids. I am really hoping that the same happens to me, just getting this first to happen is a pain at times.


----------



## kcarey77

Gypsy, go to the local drug store and buy some iron pills. It will help with the side effects from blood loss.


----------



## Tasha16

Have a good holiday lucy xx Sticky please be careful bcos when i had my ectopic i had an internal scan and they told me it was a mc but later that day my tube started to rupture. I have been told they can't see ur tube good enough to see if it is ectopic of not. I really hope it isn't for you huni and will keep my fx xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hey how is everyone doing? 

I finally manage to book my coordination appt and its for 24th May :happydance:
so its all go! can't quite believe i'm going to be starting another cycle in just over 2 weeks! 

The witch arrived on sunday and i've been achy breaky today, but at least i'll hopefully be able to start the injections straight after the coordination appt.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink that sounds awesome :dance:

Sticky any news? Xxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hey guys!

Pink that's great news!

Thanks tash, I'm hoping it's not ectopic, I'm going back on Monday for another scan. Did you have any pains or feel dif before yours ruptured? I feel perfectly fine, no pains, no bleeding since my 3 days, I feel quite good in myself. Hoping I'll get some kind of explanation soon!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: sticky, I really hope your scan explains things :flower:

Have they taken another hcg blood test. Xxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Not since last fri FF, I think they are doing that on mon as well when I go for my scan

xx


----------



## gilmore85

rang the doctors yesterday for my blood results and was told that no further action is needed so im guessing that means they could tell that I had ovulated? :shrug:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all, just got back yesterday from sunny spain, and the break was just what we needed let our hair down and didn't really think about TTC to much... 

FF - not long now hun till scan hope every thing is good 

Sticky - Big hugs, i hope you get some answers... x

Pink - Whoop whoop exciting stuff roll on 24 May! yey!

Gilmore - I would agree with you, hopefully you ovulated! yey!! x

Gypsy Girl - i hope things get sorted for you, i agree that you should get some iron tablets! 

Tash - Thanks the break was great!

AFM - Came back to a letter from Clinic and appoingment is not till 23 July (and we are on holiday) so called them today and the next appointment is not until 16th August which seems for ever away!! they said we can ring each week for to see if any sooner appointments which i will do but as they told us it would be around a 12 week wait thats what i was expecting... any ways at least we are moving closer...

Hi to every one else who i have missed hope you are all well 

Lucy xx


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy glad you enjoyed your getaway, we did that around easter and it was lovely not to think about ttc and just enjoy yourselves again! Thats bad luck about the appointment, hope you manage to get a cancellation earlier but don't worry August will be upon us soon enough anyway! 

Gilmore - yes i'd say that means you ovulated as otherwise they'd be calling you back to have more tests... did you speak to the doctor or just the receptionist? as you could always call back to double check? 

The sun is shining finally so i'm going to tackle the jungle of our garden today! wish me luck!


----------



## MrsFX

Pink. Good luck. It is my intention to de weed this weekend too. I hate this bit of gardening. 

Welcome back Lucy. Just in time for the sun.


----------



## Sticky Beans

How lovely is the weather today!! I'm going to attempt to cut the grass today, we tried last wkend but got rained off so it's only 1/2 done!

Hopefully it stays like this for tomorrow I have a race tomorrow, it's a 7 mile obstical course, so I'll be wading though rivers, crawling though things it's going to be muddy & tough, so I at least want the sun out to make it slightly enjoyable!&#57605;

Hope everyone has a great wkend

FF good luck for your scan on Monday! (think it's then)

Lucy that sucks with your appointment! Glad you had a lovely hol though. 

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy thank you so much for bringing some of this glorious weather to us :haha:

Amy I think you definitely ovulated Hun :flower: at least that is one less thing for you to worry about :)

Sticky that sounds amazing! I would love to do something like that :)

Mrsfx goodmluck with the weeding! Would love a garden but stuck with our minuscule balcony which isn't even wide enough to put a chair on :wacko:

Thanks you all for my good luck wishes! I'm taking every one of them I can get at the moment :flower:

Lazy weekend for me! :cloud9:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Good luck tomorrow FF! I hope that everything turns out excellent at your scan! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## urchin

Thinking of you tomorrow FF xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies - not feeling all that confident in all honesty :( x


----------



## lucylou7

thinking of you ff, good luck for the scan hope it goes well tomorrow hun.. Xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Thinking of you aswell FF xxx you'll be fine x :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Good luck FF. I am Predicting tears of joy coming your way. Really hope it's good news. 

Af me cd 12 I predict an ovulation tomorrow. So it's BD time 
As per I'm hopeful. Going to try to bd tomorrow as well but I predict that I will be too pooped. Wish me luck!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Get to bed Mrs FX! And remember to pop that pillow under your bum ;)

Wishing all of you approaching ovulation good luck :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi my lovelies, just to let you all know that we are in the middle of another missed miscarriage :(

We have both decided to NTNP until next year at the earliest. I will be checking in on you all from time to time but for me personally I can't jump back on the LTTTC wagon :flower:

Sending you all lots of sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Google Mum

Hi :) I am Tasha. I am TTC #1 and have been for 14 years!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Aww FF i'm sorry, sending u big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Tasha16

Sticky i never had any pain until my tube started to rupture and it was unbearable i have never felt a pain like it. That's great news pink. Glad u had a good break lucy i hope u get an earlier appointment but if not august will soon be here and the 16th is my birthday lol xx i hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry i forgot to say hello and welcome to Tasha xx


----------



## echo

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hi my lovelies, just to let you all know that we are in the middle of another missed miscarriage :(
> 
> We have both decided to NTNP until next year at the earliest. I will be checking in on you all from time to time but for me personally I can't jump back on the LTTTC wagon :flower:
> 
> Sending you all lots of sticky :dust: xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: FF. I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh FF :cry:i am sorry hun 

sending you lots of :hugs:xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - :hugs:! I'm so sorry! 

AFM - I'm 10 dpiui today and decided to test and BFN ... i know it's still early but I'm not keeping my hopes up anymore for this cycle. Onto injectables next cycle!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hi my lovelies, just to let you all know that we are in the middle of another missed miscarriage :(
> 
> We have both decided to NTNP until next year at the earliest. I will be checking in on you all from time to time but for me personally I can't jump back on the LTTTC wagon :flower:
> 
> Sending you all lots of sticky :dust: xxx

FF I am so sorry to hear that. I really hope you the best and wish you the best in getting through this hard time. We are all here if you need to talk.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

FF I am so sorry chikkie - you must be devastated :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

FF please accept all of our deepest sympathy. What a terrible shock u must be feeling. I'm so sorry for ur loss. We are here when u need us honey. I hope they try to
Find out why it has happened. X


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am so sorry to see your awful news FF, I do hope you find the strength to continue one day. I hope you can also push to get some answers and find out why this keeps happening (((HUGS))) 
I hope all you other ladies are well and are getting nearer to that very allusive BFP 
I have my pre-op tomorrow ready to have my salpingectomy, laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next Monday, then I can finally start IVF :)


----------



## fisher640

FF I'm so sorry to hear that :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(
*dislike dislike dislike dislike*


----------



## fisher640

Welcome Tasha!

I'm waiting for a positive OPK so we can have our second Clomid50 IUI ... My belly is kind of sore so hopefully it's tomorrow :-/


----------



## kcarey77

FF- I am so sorry to hear the terrible news! I too have given up stressing over LTTC until next year. Stress will not get you very far in TTC so take as long as you need and come back when you're ready. We all understand. I wish you all the best!

Same for all the other LTTC women, I hope you have success in your TTC journey!

MrsH- You know I'm cheering for you and I truly hope you have a great outcome on your sugeries :)


----------



## lucylou7

oh ff i am so sorry hun.. Life is so cruel and unfair at times.. Thinking of you and you must stay in touch even if its just a pm to let us know how you are.. Big hugs xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - I'm so sorry hun. Please let's us know of anything we can do.....I am so so sorry.

Mrshowley - g/l hun....I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ashknowsbest

11dpiui and still getting negatives ... oh well! Onto IVF hopefully or injectables


----------



## Sticky Beans

FF I'm so sorry! I really thought this was it for you. My thoughts are with you, I know what you are going through this is our 2nd miscarriage to, hope they can give you some answers as to why it's happened again.

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

FF, I am so very sorry for your loss.. my heart goes out to you...Big Hugs to you!! :hugs: :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/sorryforyourloss3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so sorry about the BFN's.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Google Mum

Hi! Wel..... I brought a few pregnancy test and they were all BFPS!! So I went to the drs and got a blood test and i am pregnant!!!! Go luck to you all!!!! :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Congrats on your :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

That's great news mrsh x also congrats tasha xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats on the BFP! 

AFM - I'm 12dpiui today and still getting negative tests so I'm going to officially call this 3rd IUI a fail. I just want AF to show now so I can get the injectables IUI or IVF started ... how annoying is this whole process...It doesn't seem that hard, sperm, egg, pregnant ... but I guess it's just not that easy ...


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Ashley. I wish I had a magic wand to wave around all my LTTCers and TTC after a loss chicks. Its just not fair.

Sorry I have been AWOL. Nothing new to report really. Last cycle I think I found out I have an LP defect. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to approch it, but I am leaning towards B vitamins. I have also started trying the cinnamon and honey approach which has actually been really good for my sex drive!

:dust:


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> I am so sorry to see your awful news FF, I do hope you find the strength to continue one day. I hope you can also push to get some answers and find out why this keeps happening (((HUGS)))
> I hope all you other ladies are well and are getting nearer to that very allusive BFP
> I have my pre-op tomorrow ready to have my salpingectomy, laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next Monday, then I can finally start IVF :)

Hope the pre-op went well and that it all goes smoothly on monday.... good luck with the IVF as well... very exciting to have another IVFer around! :flower:

Ash - sorry for the BFNs it might be too early though? if I remember correctly i'm sure the clinic told me not to test before 16dpet as it can be too early to get a positive. 

Good to see you wannabe and dazed :hi:

AFM - just waiting for the coord appt next week to get started, got a smear (pap) test tomorrow morning... the things us ladies have to endure!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I don't think it's too early but it definitely could be. I'm not ruling that out. I just think that if it were going to be positive something would be showing up by now even if it was a really faint line. If I am I am and if I'm not then I need to be in touch with my doctor and get this IVF thing going.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Google - congrats . That's great news...

Ash - sorry for the bfn. 

OK girls so af started last night around 10 pm....so is today CD 1 or was it yesterday?????


----------



## kcarey77

ttcbaby117 said:


> Google - congrats . That's great news...
> 
> Ash - sorry for the bfn.
> 
> OK girls so af started last night around 10 pm....so is today CD 1 or was it yesterday?????

If your period comes in the middle of the night you can count it as CD1, but if it's 10pm, I would be safe and count the following day as CD1.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash it could be too early hun - if it isn't then fingers crossed for the IVF :dance:

Well I am back my lovelies - Thank you for all my well wishes :flower: Currently stuck in limbo land as body is refusing to give the baby up :(

There is no chance of us getting tested after two miscarriages so as my best friend pointed out it may not be wise putting TTC on hold as we need to have another one to finally get some answers :( I hate the way that already our 'next' pregnancy is being counted us none viable and just a stepping stone to get the NHS to do something. Obviously we can't jump back in until my body has sorted itself out so will just have to keep on cheering you all from the sidelines :dance:

My body is being given a week and then if still no movement I will have to book in for the dreaded surgery :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

ttc - i have been told that cd 1 is the first day you wake up with full bleed.. Sorry if tmi 

welcome to all the newbies! And congrats on the bfp!

Welcome back ff we will stick together and all get through it.. And it is shit what we have to go through xxx

afm still lots of bedding just found out another 3 of my friends are pregnant two of them fell pg within a month of trying..im happy for them but Its just not fair some times xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - so sorry for this hun. I know I keep saying it but i just don't understand this sometimes. I am sending some positives vibes to help you and your family through this.


----------



## Tasha16

FF I know how you feel it kinda got like that with us and then when we had some tests done we were none the wiser as all tests were fine and they just said we was very unlucky (which I now have to agree with as it's been 18 months since our last one and now we can't get pregnant). I really hope that your next pregnancy is viable and you get your baby xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Tasha :flower:

I have a feeling that as NHS won't do the full spectrum of tests our results will be 'fine' too :wacko:

Everyone keeps telling me not to give up so I am going to fight through :dance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - glad to hear you are feeling strong enough to fight....That is awesome. I think that it is ok to mourn and pick yourself up when you are ready. I admire your strength!

Femara starts tomorrow for me. Cant wait to get that BFP!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a lovely wkend.

FF glad you decided not to stay away! 

Afm been a busy few weeks with scans and blood tests, after posting last the hosp said all they could do was monitor me and see as time goes on if I have an ectopic. I've been going in regular for bloods and practically everytime I get a call later in the day asking me back urgently for a scan as my numbers are still rising & they're not really sure why. Last week I went for a scan on mon then again on wed, on the wed I actually got to see my fs which was good. He said he is 90% certain it's not ectopic but doesn't know why my numbers are going up, he said the scan def shows a pregnancy there which measures 6 weeks but the sac looks empty. I am having hopefully what will be my last scan this wed just to take one last look at my tubes and check all is ok. So hopefully coming to the end of this, I think I've started to bleed tonight ( light pinkish) so hopefully things are starting to move along, ive been taking hot baths the last few nights to speed it up, it's been 5 weeks since I found out this ones not viable but it's hard to move on when your body won't let go. I've booked a holiday for the end of this month and treating myself to a hair cut to cheer myself up!

Fs said in my appointment in July he'll talk to me about taking metformin as well as clomid but for now I'm keeping my legs crossed so we don't have any 'accidents' before hand as can't go through another mc straight away again that would be my 3rd this year.

Good luck to those in the 2ww & happy humping to those around o - day!

xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Sticky - I am so sorry that you have to go through that. Hopefully this is your body finally finishing what it needs to do so that you can start over. 

Afm - I am pretty sure that I o'd 5 days ago and oh my goodness do I have symptoms. I have been very emotional, I have AF like cramps but they are a little different, my lower back aches, I am tired beyond belief, I have a headache, and anything I eat makes me feel sick to my stomach. I also have a fullish feeling in my lower tummy and where my ovary is on the right side just feels sore, almost like I have a bruise there. I am planning on testing the first, which will put me at about 18 dpo. Hopefully this time is it and I am not just driving myself crazy symptom spotting.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sticky I am so sorry my sweet :hugs:

Gypsy I really hope this is it for you - fingers crossed!

Well my week of waiting is up and if anything my symptoms have increased :( Will have to ring EPU and discuss ERPC - didn't want to down that route but I have a horrible feeling HCG is slowly increasing and growing the sack and expanding the uterus as now have a pronounced bloat bump that is constant :(

I feel a tiny bit optimistic that it isn't going to take us 18 months to conceive again which feels nice BUT I only have one round of clomid left and I will not be taking it until November/December time and DH and I have decided to focus on eating healthily for 3 months before this. We will probably be trying straight after D&C but I don't have any hopes for a :bfp: in those first 6 months - would be wonderful if it happened but I just can't see it :wacko:

Think I will give the BBT and charting a rest until August and then stock up on OPK and go for it!


----------



## Sticky Beans

You never know FF, we fell again straight away, I wonder if it was from taking the clomid before hand, they do say your more fertile for 3 months after, for us it seemed I ovulated about 2 1/2 weeks after the d&c.

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun :hugs: Can I ask how much spotting you had after the D&C? Just not too sure what to expect :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

hi sticky.. Hope it all goes ok for you.. And every thing gets sorted for you.. Xx

ff - ive stopped charting etc as it wasn't really getting me any where.. So just gonna see what happens until august:)

afm waiting for witch to arrive :-( it seems every one around me is announcing that they are pregnant and i cant help feeling annoyed.. As some have only been with there fellas for 2/3 months! Grrr my little rant over.. Hope every one has had a nice weekend lucy xxx


----------



## Sticky Beans

FF, I had medium/heavy bleeding for the 1st couple of days after and was on pain killers, then I then had browny blood after that but only needed a panty liner. All in all besides feeling a little battered after the op wasnt to to bad considering, I think it's getting everything straight in your head that's the hardest.

Have you booked it yet?

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't updated you girls in a while. 

I start my injections today for my IUI cycle. I'm taking gonal F and ovidrel for the trigger. I'm feeling happy we're starting this but annoyed at the same time because I don't know why clomid didn't work. I'm also starting to feel like IUI is hopeless but I really am trying to stay positive. 

On a happy note, my insurance covered most of the medicine, I only had to pay $30 out of pocket so that was GREAT, it took a lot of stress off me and OH. :)

I hope everyone else is doing good! Sorry I've been MIA lately but I've had a lot going on and I've been feeling depressed and sad about TTC since nothing seems to be working up to this point.


----------



## ttcbaby117

totally understand Ash....sometimes we all need a break....Not sure why the clomid didnt work, it works for some and not others ya know.

FF- wanted to let you know that I did order that fertility bracelet ....it is beautiful! It was you who I was talking about it with right? hehehe....my memory stinks!

AFM - I had horrible nausea last night and crazy hot flashes....Last month the femara didnt cause any s/e but I am feeling it this month. Thank goodness tonight is my last day of pills.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ttcbaby it may have been but my memory also sucks :haha:

Sticky I am booked in for tomorrow am a bit bummed that I have to fast from 7.30am and then be there early but won't have my surgery until almost 5pm :growlmad: I completely understand that it isn't classed as an emergency and other people take priority but I don't understand why I have to wait around for 5+ hours before I am even taken to get ready for pre-op. 

Have really enjoyed the sunshine in the South of the UK today - it has been great walking the dogs along the beach and am now going to enjoy a lovely pimms and lemonade with my lunch :)


----------



## echo

ashknowsbest said:


> I haven't updated you girls in a while.
> 
> I start my injections today for my IUI cycle. I'm taking gonal F and ovidrel for the trigger. I'm feeling happy we're starting this but annoyed at the same time because I don't know why clomid didn't work. I'm also starting to feel like IUI is hopeless but I really am trying to stay positive.
> 
> On a happy note, my insurance covered most of the medicine, I only had to pay $30 out of pocket so that was GREAT, it took a lot of stress off me and OH. :)
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good! Sorry I've been MIA lately but I've had a lot going on and I've been feeling depressed and sad about TTC since nothing seems to be working up to this point.

Another user on a thread had no response to Clomid, now she's on Femera and its working--she o'd very strong, cramps and all. Just fyi. Not every pharmacutical fits every body.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I actually responded great to clomid and OH always had great counts so I'm not sure what's going on. But we're giving injectables a try and if they don't work we're doing ivf.


----------



## ttcbaby117

What about mini-IVF that might work also! I hear it is less expensive than IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

What's mini IVF ?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Now I am keen to hear about mini IVF - definitely sounds interesting!


----------



## kcarey77

Mini IVF is not offered everywhere. But it's Minimal Stimulation IVF which means less drugs which = less money.

I personally am considering it, there are mixed reviews on it. Some FS say it's not worth the money when you can do Traditional IVF, while others rave about it!

https://www.newhopefertility.com/in_vitro_fertilization/mini_ivf/


----------



## lucylou7

hey all hope every one is ok.. 

Ash - hope your ok hun.. I know the feeling its awful when things are out of your control.. We just have to keep going..big hugs xx

afm - witch came today :-( so a little down and no appointment sooner than our one in august so just feel a little down about that too.. X yeah im interested whats mini ivf? Lucy x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm sorry Lucy :hugs: Have a big glass of something alcoholic and a tub of ice-cream, that's what I usually do :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry lucy Lou 

Yes like Carey said it is a new thing. Basically it is ivf with less meds....so it isn't as expensive.

You can also look at https://miniivf.com/


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ttc - what's mini ivf then?

FF goodluck for tomorrow, I hope it goes as well as it can, hopefully there won't be any emergencies and you'll get seen quicker

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sticky Beans said:


> Ttc - what's mini ivf then?
> 
> FF goodluck for tomorrow, I hope it goes as well as it can, hopefully there won't be any emergencies and you'll get seen quicker
> 
> xx

Its basically if with less meds so the cost is a lot less. You can read more at www.miniivf.com


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucy - sorry AF came for you!! That's lame. 

I just got a call from my doctors nurse because a couple of weeks ago I got blood drawn tO test for certain genetic disorders and the results are in and I'm positive for cystic fibrosis. I'm sad about it but not too mix because if my OH doesn't have it were fine but if he does come back positive for it then we will have to do ivf so they can test the eggs for it before they transfer them back to uterus. Ah it's all crazy. So if he's positive we will most likely be canceling this IUI cycle since we don't really want to bring a child that will suffer into the world.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ttc - thanks - I think I posted same time as u before didn't see your previous answer!

Lucy sorry the witch got you, at least if this year keeps going the speed it has so far your appointment will come round in no time!&#58370;

Ash, hope your partners results will be ok, when is he having his test done?

Afm I've worked out that I've only NOT been pregnant for 3 weeks since November! No wonder my body feels like shit! Not even getting anything out of it - sucks big time! 

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

He's having his testing done tomorrow morning and they're going to rush the results.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, we have been TTC for 8 years, therefore, thought this thread seems the most appropriate to post on. We have had 3 x IUI's, 6 x Clomid 1 of them resulting in pregnancy 6 years ago which we then M/C. I am now trying the Billings Ovulation Method while we wait for IVF. By my calculations and charting I am 15 dpo, have lots of cramping different from usual pre :af: and 1 day late. I so hope the :witch: doesn't show her ugly head but after so mnay years you do lose some faith. All FX and I will be testing tomorrow. Baby dust to you all:dust:


----------



## urchin

Hello my lovelies :hugs:

Just popping in to say hi - and to keep an eye on you all :D

Big hugs all round xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Lovely ladies, I am back on the horse now as I just had my surgery on Monday and am awaiting my appointment to start Ivf, looks like there could be a few if us on the IVF train this summer.
Ash good luck with the testing, try not to let it dishearten you my friend has just gotten PG, with PGD IVF as she has balanced translocation. Lets hope you won't need it though.
I hope everyone else is doing well? 
Urchin just out if curiosity have you had your 20 week scan yet? And was I right about you having a girl? I do hope so x


----------



## MrsHowley81

I also wanted to mention Natural IVF to you ladies who were talking about mini IVF, it is becoming very successful and is done alongside your natural cycle x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash :hugs: I lost a cousin to CF and was worried about the pregnancy we just had - sadly UK won't test NHS for genetic disorders like that pre-pregnancy (also have a cousin with downs and learnt that as my auntie was my age when she had her it is most likely hereditary) I could have private genetic screening but the cost is thousands per person (would probably need to get DH done too) and as none of us have medical insurance that would cover anything like that there is no way we could afford it :(

It all seems a bit cruel really. We struggle to conceive and then when we do there are a million worries and niggles from day one :( I am so envious of the women on that tacky show "I didn't know I was pregnant" as I think being spared the grief and worry would be a blessing!

MrsHowley is that just un-medicated IVF?

I am sure Urchin won't mind me sharing that she is on team pink :)

Lorna being late is always a good sign :) good luck!

Well AFM I have to be at the hospital in 3 hours and I am scared :( I had some crazy ass dreams last night about my operation being on my eye and then my teeth :wacko: Think part of me doesn't want to accept what is actually happening today. I am blessedly 'forgetting' more and more that my body is still 'pregnant' as the symptoms have pretty much disappeared - great but wish the MC had started naturally :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

FF, Good Luck today, you will be fine but I am sure mentally it will be extremely tough. We can spend the rest of the week recovering together
I knew she was having a girl I said ages ago in this thread I will look back and find it later as I have plenty of time on my hands.
Natural IVF is unmedicated, but they collected the egg/eggs through a laparoscopy and then the rest we all know :) I will definitely be looking into that if our Free NHS cycle does not work, but I have no doubt my consultant can work her magic as she is fantastic xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Here it is I found it :D



MrsHowley81 said:


> Pinkfee You will certainly be missed but you have to do what you have to do, we will look forward to your return xx
> 
> Ash and VJ I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you :)
> 
> MrsFx I find it really tough too at times, we have teenagers living below us (in a 1 bed flat) and they have just had the most gorgeous girl, It really is so hard and so unfair, I too am absolutely fine with babies but I suffer with the worst pregnancy envy ever :(
> 
> SB I wouldn't recommend taking anything unsupervised, but if you like I will have look at the BNF at work and see if I can pluck my Pharmacists ear to see what he thinks:)
> 
> Urchin I had the weirdest dream ever and it turns out that Eeenie means to hold a girl (well in my dream it does), so I am going to predict you a girl ok :) and as for you leaving I know I would miss ya face round here, but I suppose you want to go and spend your time with other pregnant women, and I would totally understand that cos that is what I would want to do, but please can you only be friends with other IVFers and not smug fertile myrtles :D xx
> Hope you all have lovely weekend!!? me and hubby are off to try out some matresses for the new king size bed ;)
> P.s Only 6 days and doubly counting


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You must be psychic ;)

Speaking of psychic I think I will crack out the tarot cards a friend brought me for Christmas. I have always wanted to learn but have not had the time, next week I should though :)

So do any of my fellow British have plans for Jubilee celebrations? I have organised a picnic in the gorgeous park across the road from me. I should have recovered enough to drink my weight in pimms and I am already getting requests from DH and friends for certain bakes to take along :haha: I have declared that all the girls must dress up in their finest to make the queen proud. I have just brought a lovely bebeau dress from ebay that is florally and girly whilst being really quite cute! Have decided to make some jewellery to match my awesome heels so will feel like a princess for the day :) For once DH is even agreeing to come! Usually he refuses to socialise so this is huge! I am getting very excited :)


----------



## gilmore85

We are planning a little street party for my nieces and their friends as there is a nice secure playing area behind my sisters house so wont have to worry about cars and obvioulssy a few drinks for the adults as well ;)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds good to me Amy :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Me and Hubby are making the most of the extra 2 days of holiday and going to Cornwall for a week, it might be the only holiday we get this year, as I am having to use my Holiday allowance for IVF :)


----------



## pinkfee

Sorry the :witch: got you Lucy and re: IVF it'll come round soon enough.... i agree have a large glass of something alcoholic and enjoy this rare sunshine :coolio:

Ash - hope your partners results come back okay and you don't have to worry about CF

Welcome Lorna :flower: 

Good luck FF - hope everything goes well today and your seen sooner rather than later. 

AFM - had a bit of disappointing news re: starting IVF. Appt went well and we're all set to go, but a new protocol has come in since the last time we did it and they needed to do another blood test for Hep B and as my OH wasn't with me (we thought we were being clever as we'd done it before that he didn't need to go with me this time, he's a primary school teacher so its difficult for him to get off work) that i'd just go, gets the meds and then start the cycle on sat but oh no nothing ever works out that simple. Its not the end of the world it just means another cycle before I get to start (as the protocol i'm on you start on CD21 of your cycle).... silver lining i'm going to be joining you Lucy with a large glass of something alcoholic and i've got a couple of weddings coming up in june which i can now get merry at! 

hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## Dazed

Good luck FF. 

Ash - Sorry about the CF diagnosis. Praying for you that DH doens't have the marker for it either. Docs though my DH had CF but lucky for me it turned out to just be asthma. 

Glad the surgery went well MrsH.

:hi: to everyone else. Still stalking away.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - sorry to hear that, I pray all works out well with DH tests.

Sticky - yes you are right....it DOES SUCK BIG TIME!!!

FF - Good luck hun! Thinking of you!

Urchin - woohoo for team pink! 

mrshowley - thanks for sharing about the natural IVF....It is something I will be looking into also should my femara not work!

Lorna - welcome! I hope af stays away...when will you test?

pinkfee - sorry for your delay but glad you can partake in the festivities....

Dazed - fxed for you this cycle!

afm - -opk this morning but it is only cd9....my dr said to start testing today bc I got my positive so early last cycle.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the support girls! OH had his blood drawn this morning and they're going to rush the results since I'm due for IUI sometime next week .... well that is if my follicles are growing.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

FF - hope every thing went ok at your appointment! Sounds like your jubilee time will be fun we are having a BBQ with all our friends so hope the weather stays as
Is as it's lovely at the moment! 

Ash - hope OH results come back and sorry to hear about your results Hun x

Mrs H - hey stranger glad all is ok and things are moving how long before your appointment have they said? X

Pink - sorry ivf is delayed bloody hospitals and protocols hey! At least you can enjoy June and we hopefully won't be far apart 

Urchin - Yey for Pink bet you can't wait 

Lorna - welcome every one on here is lovely, hope af being late is good! X

Dazed / Amy - hope your both well 

AFM - took advice large vino and Ben & jerrys ice scream did the trick now count down to ovulation, and your right this year has flown by so far so august will soon be here  xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks everyone :flower: home now - whole story in my journal

Will catch up with you all properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, thank you for the welcomes :flower: I am pondering whether to test or not today..I am 3 days late now and still no sign of AF. My DH thinks I should wait till CD36 as that is the longest I have been before but very rare for me.I see the practice nurse next week which by then a will be a week late, if the :witch: doesn't rear her ugly head she may take a blood test. Either way will keep you all updated. Baby dust all around :dust:


----------



## urchin

lol Mrs H - yes and yes!

scan was Friday and Eenie is indeed a sheenie :pink:
we're very very happy :D


----------



## Dazed

Yay for team pink!

Lorna - I would wait until my longest cycle length to test, but thats just me. And welcome! I'm more of a stalker than a talker.


----------



## LornaMJ

Dazed I am going to take your advice on board and test CD36 which will be 30th May and when I visit the nurse!! All fx and will keep you all updated!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with Dazed - I always wait until I am way over my longest LP so that I am not disappointed :flower:


----------



## ikmju4

Hi ladies could I join? 
Been with OH 3 years and came off bcp jan 2010 been actively trying since jan 2011 so been 17months for us. Had all our tests back I have low progesterone this month 5 :( so not ovulating, OH has low everything morphology at 1% this month. We've been referred now just gotta wait for an appointment. Just really looking for support feel like everyone around us is pregnant and we've been told its not gunna happen naturally. Was two weeks late this month af came today so disappointed I have very regular 35day cycles so was quietly hopeful but no such luck. Xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Lucy, no idea how long until my appointment but my FS seemed to think there wouldn't be a delay at all :D

Urchin, I can just imagine how happy you are with that, I love pink, I am so happy I was right, I know you shouldn't have a preference, and I don't really..... after this much time and what I have had to go through I really don't care weather I have a boy or girl in the least, but I do prefer girls names :)

FF I hope you are feeling as well as can be expected today, Make the most of feeling sleepy and rest xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

welcome ikmju4 :flower: I am sure you will find lots of support here :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks MrsHowley :flower: I feel great!

It feels like a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders :) I spent the whole time I was pregnant convinced something was wrong - either that we were going to lose the baby or that there was a severe defect. I feel relieved not to have to feel so sick with worry all the time.

I think that next time (sadly I fear there will be a next time) I will probably opt for a D&C again as I now agree with the ladies that have said it is preferable to natural MC. Should be back in the TTC game in a week or so :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck FF, I can't wait to start trying again..... Just for fun obviously, but it is still nice to be able to. I am glad you are feeling relived and I hope you never have to go through this again, LTTTC is hard enough already, it's about time you got a break xxx


----------



## ikmju4

just wondering if anyone knows reasons why we dont ovulate if all hormone tests are normal? progesterones low but i think thats a side effect of not oving rather than the reason? :s 
also has anyone had any success raising their hubbys sperm count/ quality? 

good luck to all xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

My hubby's last SA was so terrible the words IVF were uttered straight away by our specialist :( However he has a known allergy to gluten and he wasn't following his diet. This meant that his body couldn't concentrate on building up :spermy: as it was too busy repairing damage from his diet.

Firstly I would get your husband checked for food allergies - The GP 'may' do it but you will have to be a bit inventive with why you want it done. If you state it is for fertility then he is probably going to tell you to go away as it is not recognised as a fertility issue. If NHS won't play ball it may be worth paying for one privately, if this isn't an option you could just exclude the main allergens from his diet but this seems quite drastic and he may not be receiving a balanced diet.

Get your husband on the prenatal vitamins - Sanatogen do a great one (we couldn't use it as it caused problems with DH other medications :()

Most importantly is diet! Hopefully you will get your OH on board with this as it is quite a shock to the system :( Limit his alcohol to no more then 5 units a week (preferably less) all food should be cooked from scratch - keep the pre-made stuff to an absolute minimum and make sure that he eats at least one lycopene rich food with every meal. Click on the link and you will find all sorts of lycopene rich foods :)

This worked for us twice now! Stupidly took me 18 months between pregnancies to figure out it had worked the first time :dohh: I doubt it is an instant fix as it took a good few months for us each time but I personally feel it definitely helped! Also it will do you the world of good preparing for pregnancy too :)

Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - Glad you are feeling better and that everything went well!


----------



## ikmju4

thanks fiesty fidget will give that a go :) he is actually underweight for his height slightly and im thinking that could be a factor


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would imagine it probably doesn't help :flower: Anything that makes his body have to work harder then it should will have an impact on :spermy: production.


----------



## ikmju4

thanks ff, af came today and im really struggling feeling very sick like i could throw up and having really bad cramps. just had a hot bath but nothings helping. Anyone else have bad time with af? apparently due to my low progesterone :/


----------



## ttcbaby117

I had that problem but it was because of my fibroids. Though I just found out recently I also have low progesterone....so who knows.


----------



## Sticky Beans

I have low progesterone to & don't ovulate on my own, I put it down to my PCOS making my hormones crazy.

FF glad your op went ok! 

Urch congrats on sheenie that's great news! Not that I'd be fussy as obviously I want a baby, boy or girl - but have always preferred girls names!

Afm I started to bleed today, pissed off about it, nothing has happened for 5 weeks and the one day I had my bikini wax booked.... Bam here it is! I'm going away Sunday & wanted my wax done for it, need to do something as will scare everyone off at this rate! &#57605;. I also had light coloured Jean shorts on for work and flooded everywhere, not nice. I'm hoping it'll be lighter for Monday when I plan to be in my bikini laying by a pool but not holding my breath, had some (biggish) clots as well so hopefully my body has decided to play ball as it so obviously hasn't been in the mood till now!
I've also had to pay LOADS of £££ for my hol insurance as the hospital haven't discharged me & aren't officially 'letting' me go on hol they said if I need hospital treatment out there I won't be covered so I had to let them know roughly what had happened & they bumped the price up!

Hope everyone has a lovely wkend, and all you Brits are enjoying this lovely weather!

xx


----------



## pinkfee

oh sticky isn't that typical... hope mother nature doesn't ruin your holiday, don't worry about the wax, i think most wax ladies have seen everything and more!!! my usual one is completely unfased by most things! 

Ikmju4 - i'm fortunate not to suffer with period pain on the whole, but when i was having my MC the only thing that saved me from the severe cramps was a hot water bottle which i carried everywhere with me. I was going to buy some heat pads from the chemist but thankfully the pain had subsided by the time i was venturing out. I think the heat pads are quite good you put them ontop of your underwear and they radiate heat through to the area where you need it. Hope the pain stops for you soon 

Off to clean the house and enjoy the sunshine while its still here!


----------



## LornaMJ

ikmju4 - I too get REALLY bad period cramps due to endo, the only thing that help, are two Ibuprofen and as pinkfee says a hot water bottle or in my case a lavender microwave bag localised to the area. I also find a good cry helps lol xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I second the hot water bottle! Used it Thursday evening and night and it was a life saver - well that along with a double dose of ibuprofen and paracetamol (anaethesist said they work together really well :wacko:)

Sticky I am so sorry my sweet :( I am sure your holiday will do you the world of good :flower:


----------



## urchin

I've always had horrendous cramps too :(
I can also recommend hot water bottles (I've been known to go to work with one shoved down the waistband of my trousers!)
Those heat pads are also ok, but there's something about the pressure of the hot water bottle that also seems to help.
I take co-codamol for mine ... and on extra bad days co-dydramol (on prescription)

I have always been very jealous of women who get no pain, or a bit of discomfort ... at one point I was getting 10-12 days in a 28 day cycle of pain so bad I would be grey and sweaty and curled up in a corner - or a permanent resident of my bath tub!


----------



## ikmju4

Thanks everyone been using a hot water bottle and carrying it everywhere but run out of painkillers so last night was hell :( OH is bringing some home today thankfully and yes I also spend a lot of time in the bath


----------



## MrsHowley81

I used to get Naproxen off my Doctor for my pains, you can get them over the counter now it's called Feminax, But nothing like a hot water bottle or bath, I used to be sick with the pain so I can totally sympathise with you there xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

happy saturday ladies! Hope all of you are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey ladies, I hope I can join! :)

We have been TTC #1 for almost 5 years now. We have tried one IUI with no luck and now I am just waiting to do my second IUI which should be sometime this week. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Cynthia.... are you using clomid or femara with your iui?


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you ttcbaby! First IUI cycle was unstimulated but for my second one I am taking 50mg Clomid. I go in on Tuesday for my CD 13 scan.


----------



## ttcbaby117

The scqn is to see how many follies you have? Will you do a trigger? We are basically cycle buddies. I am on CD 12 today.


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes the scan is to check my follies. Hopefully there is more than one. I need more targets for hubby's swimmers lol. I will ask about the trigger shot on Tuesday just to be sure. I guess since I got one with my first IUI I just assumed that I would have it again with my second IUI.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Cynthia :flower: We are quite a lovely bunch :) No-one wants to be in this group but we sure are supportive to each-other!


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you feisty!


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome Cynthia :hi: 

Hugs Sticky :hugs:

How good is the weather in the UK girls? i think the sun makes every one a lot happier, and next weekend its meant to be like this too 

AFM - feels like ground hog day and we start the cycle again.. i just think some times is it worth it with OH swimmers not hitting the targets :dohh: i think we put so much pressure on our selves... tbh i have stopped charting etc and am a little bit more relaxed as i was getting too up tight... so im all about having fun now gotta try to stay positive hey 

Hope every one has had a lovely weekend lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy I think relaxed cycles are vital for saving our sanity!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello :) Can I join in here please?

As you can see from my signature we've been TTC #1 for over 4.5 years now. We've been seeing a fertility specialist for about 3.5 years as I have PCOS and endometriosis but my weight has always been an issue to get any sort of treatment on the NHS. 

Last Feb I had an HSG and was given the all clear. The following month the FS said that since our infertility was unexplained, we would qualify for IVF funding and he would put us on the waiting list, though again that place was conditional on my losing weight. The following month, I got pregnant naturally but sadly m/c'd a week after we found out. Fortunately this didn't affect our place on the IVF waiting list so we've been grieving and trying again since then. I've never been able to do anything about my weight but the FS recommended Lighter Life, so I started that on the first of Feb and I haven't looked back since. It's helped me so much! 

We're due to go back to see the FS in July and I think we'll be near the start of the IVF waiting list by then, but I recently found out that the NSAID's (Non steriodal anti-inflamatories) that I was taking for mild arthritis and had been taking for the whole time we've been TTC can cause temporary infertility. So I stopped them immediately and am waiting for my referral to the rheumatologist to come through. I feel really cheated that we've wasted all this time when simply changing my meds could've been all that was needed, so needless to say I'll be having a good talk with the FS about why he didn't think of this sooner. I'm also hoping to defer the IVF so that we can have a few more goes at trying naturally first. 

I'm not going to let it make me bitter though - I'm so much healthier now than I've been at anytime while we've been TTC so I know I'll have a healthier pregnancy, labour and be able to run around after a toddler so much more easily now, when our time comes.

I joined a thread on this site for women TTC/NTNP straight after a m/c and I've made some wonderful friends there, but I felt it was time to also find some LTTTC'ers to be friends with who understand. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome ickle pand!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome ickle pand :flower:

So sorry for your recent loss :hugs: I really hope that once your body adjusts to being off the NSAID's then you will fall with a super sticky baby naturally :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ash! I missed you in the 2WW threads but this is where you've been hiding out lol!

Thanks Feisty Fidget :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ickle Pand you have just inspired my latest blog post! I was intrigued when you mentioned NSAIDs and infertility so decided to do a piece :flower:

Do you suffer from Infertility and regularly use NSAIDs?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're getting the word out there. The GP I spoke to had never heard of it and was a bit dismissive, even though I'd printed off research papers about it and LUFS. I can't wait to see what the FS has to say about it!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies, thought I'd pop into this thread. As you can see I have had 10 pregnancy losses, 9 miscarriages and 1 ectopic pregnancy (one tuber here).
DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now this time round and have gone over a year now without a sniff of a BFP.
I started spotting this morning after a BFN yesterday 13dpo today.
I need to take a break for a couple of months now as I have been taking steroids for several months due to recurrent pregnancy loss. Gutted that it just isn't happening for us now. 
Can any of you lovely ladies advise the best thread for me to join for some support. 
I usually hang out in the recurrent miscarriage thread but now feel it's time to seek support and advice from others that are struggling to conceive too :(
Big hugs to everyone xxx.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lee I cannot even begin to imagine the pain you have endured :hugs: You are one strong lady for battling through and you have amazing courage :hugs:

You are more then welcome to join us in here :flower: I would like to think that we are one of the most supportive threads on BnB and although we are all struggling to conceive number one each of our stories/journeys are very different which is what enables us to help each other.

Most of us in here are actively TTC or a few (like myself) are healing after a loss and WTT - although the majority of our conversations are ttc related (and usually the pain, anger and frustration this brings with it) we do also like to do a bit of general talk too :flower:

Hope you'll stay x


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for the welcome Feisty. I am looking forward to getting to know you all x.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - I had to leave those threads because I saw so many girls get their BFP and it just wasn't happening for me! I'm really happy for them but I figured I would get a lot of support over here and wouldn't get BFP's thrown at me everyday. I'm glad you joined us over here and all of the ladies on this thread are very supportive and it's nice to be part of this thread! 

Welcome LeeC!


----------



## ickle pand

I decided not to stay with them when AF came this time. The same person has been dominating them and not listening to the advice that was given to her and I couldn't take reading it anymore. You know you can check how many times people have posted to a thread? Well she was top of the list and had posted over 100 more posts that the person second in the list. I'm sure you can guess who I'm talking about.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know exactly who you are talking about. I've left a lot of threads because of that person. I feel like, yes we are here for support but when someone just repeats themselves a million times and doesn't listen it just becomes ... annoying. My OH and I actually think she's a troll ... like not a real troll but someone who joins websites and lies about things and just pretends ... well we think that's what she does ...


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Ash, I completely get how you feel, there has been a number of BFP's on my usual thread and although I am delighted for the rm girls it's difficult for me as it just seems so long since my last BFP.

I have tried soy iso's, EPO and coenzyme Q10 and still nothing. My FF chart indicates that I ov every month but it's just not happening for us now.
I have had numerous tests and so has dh and nothing unusual, I'm so frustrated and each month that passes it gets harder and harder.
I'm sure you all know exactly what I mean. AF is starting today, so always makes me feel even worse when she shows her ugly face.
I am 39 in a couple of months and I'm worried I'm never gonna see another BFP.

I guess I am going to make an appt with my new gp for yet another referral. Joy.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lee :hugs:

There are a few of us here that have had huuuuuuge gaps between pregnancies - I was convinced that we had something wrong and our first pregnancy was just a fluke as 18 months had dragged by. There is another lovely on here that has had quite a few MCs and now like you she has been waiting very patiently for a long time from the last one.

I am curious to know how to find out who the top poster in a thread is! I am very nosey and all to aware that I may sometimes have a tendency to dominate things :blush: This would be very handy for me to make sure I wasn't :flower:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for the reassurance, I'm starting to wonder if we are actually doing it properly lol...


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad it's not just me Ash. I've thought she might be a troll too. 

I'm sure you're nothing like this girl Feisty!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would like to think not but I am all too aware that as I only stick to a few threads I have made I have a tendency to reply a lot :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome ladies...

Lee - so sorry for all the pain you have been through but FF is right...we would love for you to stick around here.

FF - that is really intertesting about the pain relievers. I used to consume a lot of ibuprofen during af while I had my fibroids....I wonder if this is what happened to me. I also wonder how long it will take to reverse as now my fibroids are out af is tolerable. I do have cysts on my ovaries, small ounces, whic h could be explained by LUF.


----------



## ickle pand

Apparently it reverses quite quickly. Here is a link that has some case studies in it. https://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/content/39/8/880.full


----------



## MrsFX

Hey ladies. I've been stalking for a bit with nothing useful to say. Welcome new ladies. I hope u will find this very active thread useful. Lee I too am right back at cd1 after Af showed up. My cycles have got shorter 26-27 days OVing at cd12/13. Not bothering with cbfm this month as it hasn't helped before!! 

Anyone wanna suggest a random tip for me to try this month? Our last shot before ivf referral. Scary as hell. I'm starting to not be able to imagine us with a baby anymore. That is sad isn't it? In spite of that maudlin thought I am Not my usual sad self this month, it must be that sunshine.


----------



## lucylou7

ickle pand - welcome hun.. Cant believe that about your meds i also have RA and am on lots of tablets ive checked over and over again with my doctor but they assure me that they dont effect us ttc, but it really does make me think.. Ive also researched and it just says it effects makes if they take and oh doesn't.. Sorry you've been trying for so long but you will get support here 

lee - welcome huni and so sorry for all your losses i cant begin to imagine how it must be for you hun, big hugs! Like ff says we all have different stories on here so all help each other..

Ff - im sure i speak for all the lovely ladies on this thread we dont mind who posts the most on this thread as every one is lovely.. And i too only really go on one or two threads, so might be up there with ya.. No trolls on this thread he he xx

ash - where you up to now huni?

Mrs fx - have you tried sperm meets egg? X

lucy xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beanie - thanks for the opk tip....I usually test once a day but I did test again this evening and finally got my positive. I might have missed it if you didn't recommend that....so thanks again.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Fx - I've heard really good things about Conceive Plus. I'm going to be using it this time.


----------



## fisher640

MsFX I'm CD 1 too (yesterday) !!! This may be our last IUI this cycle which is terrifying to me. 

3rd IUI 2nd with clomid was a bust. I will never understand how 17million swimmers can miss 3 follicles. Baffling what goes on in there. Additionally I'm completely baffled about why both months I've taken clomid AF shows up approx 10dpiui? That's not even time for anything to stick is it? Last month the clinic told me not to worry about it so I'll be asking them what they think abou 2 months of this?! Both months cramping and spotting started like 8dpo. Rediculous. I had a major melt down to DH on Saturday night.


----------



## ickle pand

Fisher - Are they monitoring your lining at all? I know clomid can thin it so some women either need oestrogen to help thicken it up or they switch to injectables which don't affect the lining nearly as much.


----------



## LeeC

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm hoping that my experiences may help some of you too. I'm sad to be leaving the rm thread but it's too painful seeing all the BFP's on there at the moment and I've been hanging around that thread for 18 months now. It's just over 12 months since I had my last definite BFP :(

My cycle is 28 days, I ov CD 13/14 with a luteal phase of 14 days.

I have tried soy isoflavones 200mg CD 2-6 for the past 3 cycles with EPO and co enzyme Q10 upto ov, but doesn't seem to have made any difference despite reading many success stories.

Alot of the girls on the other thread have used Conceive plus or pre-seed with agnus castus also.

I also follow Mr Shehatas protocol for rpl, folic acid, vit d3, pregnacare and 75mg aspirin every day adding progesterone and prednisiolone after ov.
I am now being forced to take a break following several months of taking the prednisolone.

I don't know why we are struggling to get that elusive BFP now, I had 3 pregnancies in 4 months in 2010 so not quite sure what is going on at the moment.
I plan to make an appt with my gp to talk about assisted fertility treatments, but not sure I meet the criteria due to my age and my history of recurrent pregnancy loss, my last gp said I wouldn't qualify for these very reasons, so I have been forced to find a new gp, one that is hopefully much more sympathetice to my cause.

TTC is such a rollercoaster and my dh's sister and my own sister both announced they were pregnant this year which has made it even more difficult and caused lots of arguments and stress between dh and I.

I too am starting to wonder if this is ever gonna happen for us.

I'd be interested to hear about all your experiences and if anyone wants to ask me anything please do xxx.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lee have you been tested for the cause of you RMC? I don't know what the protocol in Scotland is but in the UK it is once you have had 3. That said a lot of people have complained that NHS testing is so limited everything comes back as 'normal' because they don't carry out the full genetic testing that is needed. Would private be an option?

MrsFX probably just a fluke as had done this before but the last cycle that we had was successful and we used conceive plus squirted in a soft cup and pushed in the last time we dtd before ovulation AND because DH has strange SA readings (some fine, some low) we also spaced out dtd to only 7 days before, 4 days before and 2 days before ovulation - of course this is always difficult to predict as I personally ovulate on different days each month :wacko:


----------



## LeeC

Hi FF, I had the NHS tests a couple of years ago, since then I have also had appointments with Prof Quenby in Birmingham and Dr Shehata in London, so tested for most things including NK Cells.
I def think that my problem is with inmplantation and possible immunology issues that have not been picked up, I read a paper that stated some problems only present themselves once you are pregnant, so I am following the protocol with the steroids etc anyway.

I just need to get a BFP now to see if the treatment will work, it has worked for many on the RM thread and one of the girls has just had a beautiful baby boy after 5 miscarriages, so I'm really hoping it will work for me too.

I just need that BFP now, but nothing in over a year, it's so frustrating. It never gets any easier looking at a BFN, I'm worried as to why we are not getting pregnant now.
I had an ectopic pregnancy last January and lost my right tube, then got pregnant 3 months after the operation, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage and nothing since then. I'm trying to get an appt to discuss assisted conception although I don't think I meet the criteria in Scotland.
I ovulate as FF confirms this along with OPK's.
It's so frustrating :(


----------



## ickle pand

Lee - I've found this on the HFEA website about criteria. https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-cost-nhs.html#3 I think this is just general though and that each PCT has their own specific criteria.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Ickle. That's great, I'll take a look at it. I have an appt with my local msp soon to discuss fertiltity and recurrent miscarriage tests within the NHS x.


----------



## LeeC

I just looked Ickle and as i thought the age limit is 38. 
I am 39 in August so I need to check the criteria with my gp to see if I would still qualify.
Thanks huni. 
Is this something that you have looked into yourself? x


----------



## ickle pand

I've just seen on a clinic website that if your GP won't refer you, try getting referred to a gynae and see if they'll refer you. 

We're currently on the waiting list for IVF and should be getting near the top for this area. Our place was dependant on me getting below a BMI of 35, which I have now. We're due to go back to the clinic in July to see how I'm getting on so I'm hoping to have a BMI of nearly 30 by then. 

We're not actually sure if we want to start IVF straight away because I'd been taking NSAID's longterm for arthritis and I recently found out that they can cause temporary infertility (sorry if you read this in my previous post), so I think we want more monitoring done first and a few extra cycles to try naturally or possibly with clomid/injectibles first before moving on to IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey girls, just want to update you all on my status and kind of vent ... 

So I started injectables about 7 days ago ... this will be my 8th day on it and I've already been to the doctors 4 times ... I feel like I'm going crazy. Also, the injectables are giving me really bad headaches ... it's awful! Last night I had a headache for 6 hours and finally I was like I need to just go to sleep, so I went to sleep at 8:30 and when I woke up this morning it was gone thank god but I can't take it much longer. I told the doctor that I was getting terrible headaches this morning when I went in for my scan and he said something about it being because my estrogen or estridol is low ... he said that when it comes up the headaches should go away ... the worst part is ... I've been taking 1000mg of tylenol (they said that was safe) and it doesn't even help!!! It's really not fun. 

So I've been on this medication for 7 days ... I'm about CD 11 or 12 today and my follicles are still only around 10mm and I believe I have about 3. I actually have a lot more to be honest but the other ones are very small and not mature, which is good because if too many were mature then they wouldn't let me proceed with the IUI. I'm wondering if they don't have me on a high enough dose of the Gonal F to move these follicles along or what. I mean I understand they don't want to over stim me but by CD 11 or 12 I feel they should be bigger than 10mm! 

Doctor said that his nurse would call me tonight and let me know what to do with my Gonal F, if I should increase the dose or not...


----------



## LeeC

I just updated my post. My ectopic was last January not last June.

Ickle great news about your BMI, I agree, think I would feel the same best to know all is good before you go with the IVF. God, all the waiting around kills me though, my last gp wouldn't prescribe Clomid, infact they didn't do much, so yeah I'm hoping that my new gp will refer me to a local clinic that has been recommended to me.

Are you actively trying now, I need to break from my meds for 1 or 2 months now :(


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah we are trying. Just waiting for the mating season to begin again lol!


----------



## lucylou7

oh ash what a night mare hun.. And headaches make you feel like crap especially when they are real bad.. Keep us posted let us know what the nurse says this evening, hope its good news..

Lee - it really makes me laugh some times when there like you have to be this age and meet this criteria etc.. Do they not understand that some of us struggle and its not by choice! Really annoys me at times.. Really hope new gp helps you hun.. X

afm - cd 5 so waiting for our time to begin.. Ha.. Nothing else really to report hope this month is every ones month xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Nurse called me a couple of hours ago and we're doing two more days of 75 units of Gonal F. I go in Thursday for another ultrasound and bloodwork ... god I'm sick of being poked with needles, not to mention because I have so many folliles it's sore to have the ultrasound done. Oh well, its gotta be done. Anyways, that's the news for now...


----------



## Cynthia86

I had my CD 13 ultrasound today. I have two follies measuring 22 and 24. I will be going in for my IUI tomorrow morning!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good luck Cynthia :flower:

Ash sorry your having a tough time :hugs: keep strong my sweet xxx

Well bleeding and cramps have kicked up a notch so hoping post surgery bleeding is almost done :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cynthia - best of luck! 

FF - I'm trying to stay strong and I'm sure I will :)


----------



## fisher640

ickle pand said:


> Fisher - Are they monitoring your lining at all? I know clomid can thin it so some women either need oestrogen to help thicken it up or they switch to injectables which don't affect the lining nearly as much.

Well no. I was actually only supposed to be monitored for the first clomid cycle but ended up having an ultrasound for the second clomid cycle as well because I never got a positive OPK at home. I know with the 1 monitoring cycle they commented on the thickness of my lining during the ultrasound, but nothing other than that. I'm doing clomid 50 again this month and she said if I don't get a positive OPK by CD 14 this time they will need to do bloodwork and an ultrasound so as to not miss O. Which, is partially good, but I live in the US so I have to pay 100% of every little thing out of pocket which gets expensive fast. Monitoring doubles the cost of the IUI each month. :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok. That's not so good then. The NHS is far from perfect but I think we have it so much easier than you ladies in the US, not having to worry about money on top of everything else.


----------



## urchin

... unless you fall outside of the rules icklepandy, then you have to pay the lot!


----------



## gilmore85

welcome to all the new ladies, 

just checking in not much to report my FS appointment is in just under 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy that is fab :)

Couldn't agree with you more Urch :thumbup: Apparently we're too young to do anything pro-active on NHS :growlmad: I wish 26 was young :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true urchin! And even if you're within the rules it's a lottery to how much treatment you get. We're so lucky in this area that we get 3 full IVF cycles funded but in other areas you only get 1. It should be the same everywhere.


----------



## ikmju4

hiya everyone just wondering how long u guys have been on waiting lists after referral?we've been referred this week after a long 2ww and a neg test :(


----------



## ickle pand

Well it depends - being referred to a fertility clinic doesn't necessarily mean you'll be getting IVF, they'll usually want to do their own tests first and then discuss treatment options with you. When we were put on the waiting list for IVF we were told the list was around 18 months long, but they did say that it could change depending on how things went with the people ahead of us. 

It'll be different in different areas though. I think some clinics publish their waiting lists on the HFEA website.

ETA - I think we only had a few months to wait between the GP referring us and our appointment at the clinic. We had 2 appointments the same day - the first one was first thing in the morning for DH to give his SA sample and then the second one later in the day was with the consultant to discuss the results etc.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We only waited 6 weeks for our FS referral but I think we were sped through as I had grounds for medical malpractice against GP and they didn't wanted to keep me happy :lol:


----------



## urchin

It sucks doesn't it FF - you're too young and I'm too old!

You're right IckleP - we all pay the same taxes; it shouldn't matter which health authority we belong to x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

urchin said:


> It sucks doesn't it FF - you're too young and I'm too old!

Only according to the NHS ;) x


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi guys..we have been TTC for 8 years and we had a M/C 6 years ago. In all that time lots of :bfn:. My GP here suggested the Billings Ovulation Method while we were waiting for IVF and after only charting 2 cycles yesterday I got :bfp:. I cannot express how I feel and if not shocked. I highly recommend the Billings Method and if anyone would like to know anymore information send me a message. I am proof it can happen eventually. Baby dust to you all and good luck on your journey :dust:


----------



## lucylou7

congrats lorna! Bet your made us.. Whats the billings ovulation method im sure i wont be the only one on here that wants to know.. Really happy for you x 

lucy xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi ladies! I had my IUI this morning! I had an ultrasound first to make sure that I ovulated. One follicle was already gone but the other was still holding on. Doctor said that I should ovulate the other in a few hours. I sure hope so! Hubby's sperm count was better than I expected. He has male factor IF and even though his counts are low, I am happy that he had 28 million motile swimmers! Now for my very long tww! Baby dust to all!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi Lucy, the Billings is a similar method to the temperature charting but has been proven in studies to be as successful as IVF. Both my husband and I are sub-fertile, I have endo and he has bordering low motility and count. You are trained by a qualified billings trainer, there are rules involved i.e. when to have intercourse and not etc. What you are charting is your mucous and recognising when YOU ovulate and if you have ovulated. The first cycle I charted I did not ovulate properly and had a very short luteul phase..without this method I wouldnt have known that. The second cycle I knew when I ovulated as per mucous (sorry if TMI) and calculated when my next period was due and knew that I should have a good luteal phase. Well that period never came and here I am now. Sorry if it does not make too much sense. You can ask as many questions as you like xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats lorna, that is great! :) 

I don't really have changes in cm so not sure if that would work for me.

Was it costly to get the advice and plan from the trained person?

Cynthia that all sounds positive! Keeping it all crossed :)!x


----------



## MrsFX

Lorna. Thank you. I think I have found my thing to try this month and beyond. Congratulations. Xxxx

Ff where does it say 26 is too young nice guidelines say 23-39 for treatment I think.


----------



## ickle pand

They do mrs FX but each PCT have their own rules about who they're willing to fund.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lee - have they checked you for progesterone....if you start spotting on 8dpo it is not enough time for implantation and maybe you just need a bit of progesterone to help you along!

Lorna - congrats......I am like FF and dont get much of a change in Cm so I am not sure it will work for me either...but I am more than willling to hear more about it!

Cynthia - that is awesome!!!!! SOunds like you have your timing down pretty well...if the first eggy was already out it probably just came out and was in the fallopian tube...the other egg probably came out just in time to meet with the spermies....good luck hun!

afm - I got a positive opk on monday and triggered late last night per my RE (she said it could only help things along so why not!)....we have been doing it at least every day since my positive....I was told to start my progesterone tonight which I have done. I hope I have caught that egg.....


Quick question - does anyone know why they recommend that you do not pick anything up heavier than 10lbs afer IUI or any fertility treatment?


----------



## ickle pand

I hadn't heard that TTCbaby. What if you already had a child? You couldn't not pick them up. It's probably one of those things just to make you rest and take it easy immediately afterwards. I'd think that straining might interfere with implantation.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with Ickle, it is probably to prevent anything interfering with implantation :flower:

Ok so did some Independent research last night on the Billings method and there wasn't a lot of information about the effectiveness of it against BBT - in-fact a lot of the information I read was using it for religious purposes as a contraceptive method!

The only information I could glean were that it is a more relaxed approach to plotting ovulation - no OPK, no BBT and that it is said to more accurate. However I know my charting is accurate as I am always bang on when FF predicts for my :witch: Also couldn't find out if they advise different timings on :sex: for couples where the male has some :spermy: issues. There were some reports from those that LTTTC that switched but a lot of them admitted that they were also using clomid etc so couldn't be sure what had caused the :bfp:

Would love to know more as always interested in trying new things :)


----------



## ickle pand

I had a quick search into the Billings Method but I couldn't find anything that explained the BDing rules clearly, which is the bit I was most interested in. The sites I found were a bit confusing though. 

I think I'll stick to tracking all my fertility signs - CM, BBT and using my CBFM.


----------



## LeeC

TTC baby, was that meant for me I haven't been spotting at 8dpo. I have a perfect 14 day luteal phase. 
No probs with my progesterone but I have Cyclogest anyway as a just incase measure, so low progesterone is def not my problem, I wish it was :(
I've had all the tests that are available for recurrent miscarriage and nothing has been found as a cause.
I have a follow up appt with Dr Shehata my miscarriage specialist in July.
Thank you though x


----------



## LeeC

Cynthia, hope everything went to plan with your IUI today x


----------



## LeeC

FF, I am going to look in to the Billings method, I feel like I have tried everything to try and catch that eggy, but this is new to me.
I sort of need to know exactly when I ov though as I need to take my steroids from ov.
Thanks x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls I'm writing because I have a little update. 

My follicles are finally making some progress. Today they were 11 and 12mm, there were others but he didn't measure them ... he only measured the biggest ones. So it looks like I have two that are ahead of them all which is good because he only really wanted me to have 2 or 3. 

I'm happy they finally seem to be growing ... the 2 previous times I went in for my follicle scan they were only 10 and weren't making much progress but it seems to be working now. He said he still wants to take it slow because I have so many follicles if he increases my dose by any they might all mature and then we would have to cancel the cycle ... so nice and slow it is. 

I also looked into the billings ovulation method and I couldn't really find much information on it either. I'm not sure if I would try that. I kind of like science and how far it's come and am willing to do things the medicated way .. for a while at least. Who knows how I'll feel after all is said and done.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a sensible plan you've got there Ash to take things slow and steady. When are you next getting scanned? Will they be giving you a trigger shot?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm getting scanned every two days ... so I'll go back Sat morning to be scanned and have more blood work. It's been every two days since CD 1 ... craziness! I'm doing ovidrel for the trigger and I'm doing it at home myself at night most likely, at least that's how we've done it the past 3 IUI's. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Slow and stead wins the race Ash :)


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed you've got big fat follies by Saturday then :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I actually don't mind if they're not ready by Saturday because if OH's genetic test results aren't back before the IUI then we're not going through with it since I'm a carrier for CF ... so FX'd his results come in by the end of the week ... like tomorrow and then we can go ahead and do the IUI.


----------



## fisher640

Ash we're tied now with IUIs! :haha: Let's end this race shall we? I think 4 should be enough for the both of us! :hugs:

I just started clomid 50 again last night. I wish I could say I was optimistic. But I'm not. Everyone says you need to just stay positive. But I'm not. IUI #1 in December I was optimistic for a good part of the TWW, but it's slowly decreased with each IUI so this last one I was only optimistic for a day or two. I feel like I've had all hope and optimism beat out of me. DH thinks me stressing about it and thinking about it is why it's not working. How are you supposed to not think about something you want so badly?:shrug:

I too am the opposite of you Ash, I'm sure DH would be willing to take a break at any time... I'm just worried. I feel like we need to keep muscling through. I'm only working 2 days a week right now (it's a kind of unique part time that's considered full time by the company) but when I start my new job in July I'll be back to 4 12hr shifts a week. It's weighing on me because I have no idea how we'd fit in appointments for IVF or something if I have to be clocked in by 9a every morning. The earliest they've finished one of my IUIs was by like 1040a.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I hope his results come back quickly and all clear then Ash, then you can move forward. It'd be a pain to have to cancel the cycle for nothing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - I hope we can end the race and both get our bfp's! That would be amazing. I do understand why not taking a break is good, my OH thinks that if we take a break I'm not going to want to go back to the needles and blood work and medicine all of the time and I honestly don't want to take a break but it just gets really hard sometimes. I totally understand how you can't not think of TTC when you want it so bad! It's kinda crazy. It's a vicious cycle and I'm looking forward to it being over! 

As far as taking advantage of you only working 2 days a week, I think you're doing the right thing and I would take full advantage if I were you. And I'm sure IF you have to move onto IVF which hopefully you do not you will make it work with the time and everything. I know that I would if I were in your shoes. 

I'm in a bit of a situation right now because I want to get a job so that I don't just sit around the house obsessing about TTC but at the same time, if we're going to be doing IVF next cycle (if this injectables IUI cycle doesn't work) then I'm not sure if I should get a job because it's going to be very crazy as far as the scheduling goes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle pand - I totally agree. I had to make the decision to keep going with the meds even though I'm risking canceling the cycle if my OH comes back positive but I didn't want to waste the cycle either. If his results came back negative I would have been mad if I didn't keep on with the medicine. I definitely did the right thing by keeping on with the medicine and I do have a good feeling that all will be well with him. The geneticists said 1 in 25 caucasians are a carrier so it's not really common but it's not uncommon either so we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## fisher640

Ash, I vote no job. If you can swing it, it would be just a load off if you need to move to something more intense like IVF to not have to worry about training at a new job, or scheduling appointments around work. Less stress. Although I'm a poor person to try and give you ideas to take your mind off TTC. Clearly. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Ash I like your approach....fxed all works out for you....

fisher - Sorry you are down hun, I know it is so discouraging this entire LTTTC bull!

I have a question.....I was told to start my progesterone last night which I did. I have not confirmed Ov on my chart though as I have been horrible at temping......so this morning I took my temp and it was still at a pre ov temp....97.05....then about 15 minutes later I took it again and it was up to 97.45, which is a post ov temp....I dont know if maybe i was sleeping with my mouth open and maybe the first temp was because of that....I mean I have done this before and never has the temps been so different. What do you ladies think? Have I oved?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - :haha: It's okay! We're all TTC obsessed on here! I do things during the day like yoga but there's only so many hours of yoga I can do per day! Lol. Anyways, I'm sure I'll figure it out .. I mean if this IUI works I probably shouldn't work anyways, just so that I can relax and focus on keeping the bean healthy and happy!

TTCbaby - I like my approach too, I really think it was the right decision even though the meds have been giving me horrible headaches I think it's worth not wasting a cycle. We'll see in a few days hopefully :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - I really can't say if you've O'ed yet because some of your temperatures aren't there. Are you being monitored at your doctors? If you are I would say listen to them and not the BBT Chart because the BBT isn't concrete ... so many things can influence your temperature so ... that's what I would do anyways ... hope that helped :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ash...yeah I know i have been horrible and temping. I really did try though. I also did not put my temp in today cuz I dont know which one to use. I am just more afraid of the progesterone suppository stopping my ov IF I still havent oved.


----------



## ashknowsbest

But are you being monitored by your doctor ?


----------



## fisher640

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks ash...yeah I know i have been horrible and temping. I really did try though. I also did not put my temp in today cuz I dont know which one to use. I am just more afraid of the progesterone suppository stopping my ov IF I still havent oved.

Just a few points: 
1: if they said take it then take it. We can all just only trust they're giving us tr best advice. 
2: always use your first temp. Never recheck or you may go insane. 
3: your temperature rise is a result of progesterone in yor system so I'd quit temping anyway now that youre taking progesterone I would assume it would go up regardless. 

As a side note from a former BBT Addict with a capital A I think I've finally quit :wahoo: mostly cause my temps were always leading me on. During the TWW I mean. (I started temping when I quit birth control in march 2008. We did the FAM for the first year to avoid getting pregnant before I started grad school. :rofl:)


----------



## LeeC

Ash, good luck hope those follies get nice and ripe for your trigger shot :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am kind of being monitored...I had a cd3 scan and because I got a positive OPK on my own they said I did not need to go in for a cd12 scan. She just told me the day after my positive to give myself the trigger as it will help things along. Then the next day I started teh progesterone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

fisher640 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ash...yeah I know i have been horrible and temping. I really did try though. I also did not put my temp in today cuz I dont know which one to use. I am just more afraid of the progesterone suppository stopping my ov IF I still havent oved.
> 
> Just a few points:
> 1: if they said take it then take it. We can all just only trust they're giving us tr best advice.
> 2: always use your first temp. Never recheck or you may go insane.
> 3: your temperature rise is a result of progesterone in yor system so I'd quit temping anyway now that youre taking progesterone I would assume it would go up regardless.
> 
> As a side note from a former BBT Addict with a capital A I think I've finally quit :wahoo: mostly cause my temps were always leading me on. During the TWW I mean. (I started temping when I quit birth control in march 2008. We did the FAM for the first year to avoid getting pregnant before I started grad school. :rofl:)Click to expand...

You are right....I should just listen to what they say.....I am just worried that maybe she didnt realize that I might ovulate a bit later than the norm.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash can you go part time? I am fortunate enough to have my own business and working part time out of the house and the rest from home has been a god send :) We may only just scrape the bills but I have always said I would rather be broke and happy then rich and too stressed/busy to enjoy it :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers it is quiet in here!

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good. Just waiting to ov at the moment. I'm not sure exactly when to expect it. I've been getting lows on my CBFM which is different for me. I usually get loads of highs then the peaks. I hope this is a sign that my body is working better.

How are you?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Shattered :wacko: Had my first proper night out since the lost and although I didn't drink much it really affected me so getting through today has been a bit of a struggle :(


----------



## echo

Hi. I keep checking in on you ladies. I am 8 dpo. Also having a bit of a struggle this am. :blush:


----------



## lucylou7

hey guys how is every one.. Like ghost town here.. Ha 

ff - did you have a nice time out? Ive had a few nights on the row so just chilling this evening..

Afm - cd 11 so we will see what this month brings still on count down to our next ivf appointment.. We're going to try soft cups this month see what happens lucy xx


----------



## Dazed

Everything is good on my end. Just taking things one day at a time.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Still just stalking away.


----------



## urchin

I'm still reading Lucy - just not posting here very much since the mods told me off :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy I had an enjoyable time out, we had a girly night at a girls I have recently got back in contact with - the last time I had been round there was when I was 16! It was lovely to have all these teenage memories come flooding back and blot out some of the more recent mean ones :) It would seem that 10 years on I still haven't learnt to drink in moderation :haha:

Well I have no idea if my HCG is at zero yet as really can't be bothered to test - just too painful right now. I am still spotting though so will probably start dtd in a weeks time, no plan really until I get my first proper :witch: but it would be nice to actually dtd with DH, it has been over 9 weeks since our last time!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone!
I just got back from sunny Spain last night! It was exactly what I needed, I feel so chilled at the moment. &#58391; & have even got a tan (normally im really pale!) on the downside mc kicked in properly at the airport on the way out, I was having to change my pad every 20 mins with such heavy bleeding & clots- not nice.
Luckily that was the most of it out the way so by the next day things had calmed down up there. I did go against drs orders and used a tampon in the day time for a few hrs around the pool so I could swim - I wasn't letting yet another mc ruin another holiday!
Everything is under control now, still bleeding but like a very light period with an odd clot(sorry if tmi)

Me & DH are now going to be using contraception til July!!!! How wierd is that?!! I've not used anything for over 4 years! But got drs appointment end of July and he said he will be prescribing metformin along with clomid so want to wait til then to try again, as not sure I can handle another mc this year.

Does anyone know if metformin decreases chances of mc?

Welcome to all the new ladies! And goodluck to everyone doing iui and in the 2ww

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Sticky beans - I've heard that it can reduce the risk of miscarriage but I don't have any articles or anything to back it up. I'm going to be googling it for myself since I have PCOS so I'll let you know if I find anything.

ETA - I've found this. It's an article from Oxford Journals so it's bit technical. https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/26/8/2045.abstract?sid=301e7c05-2ea8-4696-8689-4ae3b8e7611d

Here is the conclusion though


> Metformin treatment for 12 weeks before and during IVF or ICSI in non-obese women with PCOS significantly increases pregnancy and LBRs compared with placebo. However, there was no effect on the outcome of ART per se.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks ickle, I have PCOS too, hopefully it'll help, I'll have to have a google too!

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I has another scan this morning, I'm pretty sure this was my 7th scan this cycle and it turns out I'm ready to go :) I have 2 follicles, they're 21mm in size so I will be triggering tonight and having IUI Wednesday morning. 

I'm pretty sure I told you all about my genetic testing. Well I came back positive for carrying the CF gene and we've been waiting for my OH's results to come back but they're not here yet so I was freaking out because I do not want a child with CF. So, I thought about it this whole cycle and talked to my OH and we decided that even if his results aren't back we're going to go through with the IUI because even if OH does come back positive the chance of our child getting CF is 1 in 22 and the chance of getting pregnant with this IUI cycle is 20% so copperman (my doctor) told us that the chance of us getting the worse outcome so pregnant with a child with CF is 1 in 88 and that's not a lot so we're going through with it! 

Also, if I don't go through with this IUI the chance that my insurance company will approve the IVF if this doesn't work is not likely since they want to see one completed cycle on injectables. So, it is what it is. We're doing what we need to do and we'll see what happens. We have 2 more days to find out the results of OH's genetic results so maybe we'll get lucky and they'll come in either today, tomorrow or Wednesday morning before the IUI! :)

I hope every else is doing great! I'll let you guys know how I get on on Wednesday :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I forgot to add that if we do get pregnant and OH does come back positive for CF then we will be doing a CVS at 11 weeks which is where they test the placenta and if it turns out that the baby has CF we will be terminating the pregnancy because I don't think it's fair to bring a child into the world that has a horrible disease. If you don't know what cystic fibrosis is you should look it up, it's awful. 

I want to add that I DO NOT condone abortion in a normal situation (like if someone just got pregnant accidentally and doesn't want it). I also do not take it lightly, this is something I've been struggling with this entire cycle and I hope you guys can understand where I am coming from!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a fantastic size for your follies Ash. You might even get twins :)

I think I'd do the same as you are given that your OH's results aren't back yet. Fingers crossed that you get pregnant, he gets the all clear and that you don't have to make any big decisions.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash is there no way you can hurry up the results?

I know that you are going to go ahead regardless but perhaps it would help to ease your fears :flower: I am worried that I am also a carrier of CF as I had a cousin that died of it when he was 14 and I was 5. He was a strong little fighter with an amazing sense of humour but despite my young age I remember the stress and horror he had to go through. 

There is also a large possibility that I am also a carrier of DS and with the last pregnancy I was a wreck that one of those was going to happen to us :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies!

Ash, good for you to make the decision! You have a plan, stick to it, and hope for the best....after all what more can we do. God/The Universe does things in their own time and fashion! We are just along for the ride!

Sticky - Glad most the m/c is behind you and that you had a great time in Spain. I have always wanted to go there, but it is a bit far from where I am. We need to try to find 2 weeks to go and really enjoy it!

afm - 4 or 5 dpo...I dont remember.....this cycle is just creeping by! Hurry up and give me my BFP please!


Hi to everyone else! Chat later


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh sticky just read your update, I am so sorry my sweet :hugs: Glad it didn't affect your holiday too much :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got the call from the nurse and he's negative for CF so we have no worries at all :) My child MAY be a carrier but will not be at risk of having CF :) Yay!! I'm so happy, it take soo much stress off. 

As far as rushing the results, I know it doesn't matter now since the results are here but you can't really rush the results of genetics because they take longer to come back. I don't know exactly how they do the procedure but I do know that it's a lot more complicated then testing progesterone or hcg levels, etc. They said it can take up to 3 weeks to get the results back so ... you can prioritize them, like they can send the blood out the same day they take it and they can start the test immediately when they get the blood but you can't really rush the process. 

Anyways! I'm really happy the results got here before the IUI. I was going to go through with it anyways because the odds that he had it too was only 1 in 814 (according to a CF website, I don't remember the website) but now I don't have to worry.

Ickle pand - it would make me incredibly happy to be pregnant with twins but I will happily take one :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - thats great news!!!! G/L with the IUI!!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thats great news! Good Luck :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Ash- Glad to hear he's negative, at least that's one less thing for you to worry about!

Sorry to read about all the miscarriages. This is terrible that we're all in this group for so long! I'm glad to get to know all you ladies though.

AFM- I'm CD8 today so I just finished clomid yesterday and start testing CD11, so just a few more days. I'm doubling up on the OPKs at home this go round since the last two months I never got a positive. I got a big pack of smiley face OPKs and cheapies from amazon this week. Along with yet another tube of preseed. I had this total flash back when I was taking everything out of the box when I got the same package LAST summer and thought THIS IS IT! This is going to work! This OPK business, soft cups, and preseed is EXACTLY what we've been missing all this time. ...This time I was thinking, I wonder if I'll be buying another package of all this stuff in a few months?


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you guys! I will definitely post when I get back from the IUI on Wednesday to let you ladies numbers of sperm and what not :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fisher - I know that feeling.....the last 3 tubes of pressed and mucinex I have bought made me have that reaction. At the end of the day, it will happen regardless of what we do or don't do....IF it was meant to be. That was the final conclusion I came to...its what is getting me through all of it now. I'm not sure if that helps you but I thought I would share.


----------



## tlm

Ash-Good luck! I am hoping to have iui #3 on Wednesday too!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news Ash. I bet that's a load off your mind. Everything's coming together nicely for this cycle :)

Fisher it sucks doesn't it? I just had to renew my VIP membership on FF because I'd come to the end of the year for the last one I got. That was a low moment too. 

AFM - Getting highs on my CBFM and had EWCM yesterday so DH and I DTD. I have arthritis though and my joints are aching today (probably from sitting in my friends freezing cold house last night) so I hope they ease off soon or the mating season is going to be grim.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher I have truly tried to quit thinking I will be pregnant by '......' as I always feel like such a failure when it comes and goes :( But I know what you mean, occasionally I will get such a strong dose of PMA that I think this is it!

I am supposed to be going on a hen party weekend in September and I am so anxious :( I have never been away from my DH for that long since we were both 15. None of my friends understand, or they think I would be glad that I was getting a 'break'. I have found the pregnancy get out clause crossing my mind a few times :( Was ecstatic when we fell last time as I would have been almost 8 months gone and would have had the perfect excuse - out the window now though :(


----------



## Sticky Beans

That's great news ash! &#57430;

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks sticky! 

Yes, everything has come together nicely this cycle, thank god!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah ickle get to it!!!!


----------



## pinkfee

hey 

good news ash re:CF and good luck with the IUI

Sticky, sorry that the MC coincided with your holiday but glad you managed to enjoy yourself. 

AFM i'm feeling a bit down and just generally in limbo. went to a jubliee party round a friends who i know is already pregnant and already has a little one, but every other couple at the party either had a baby or was pregnant as well.... plus i didn't know any of the other guests so got the usual a*sehole line of 'when are you going to have a baby'... one day i might just respond, i can't but thank you for highlighting my infertility!!

so that made me feel sh*t, i know i should be looking forward to the next round of IVF which starts this month but the last few days i'm feeling it'll never happen for us. There is a lot of other crap going on in my life at the moment and now there is also uncertainty at work about my job :( and i'm going away tomorrow for 3 days to north devon and its forecast to rain the entire time :cry:sorry for the pity party ladies just needed to vent!


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All 

Sticky - Glad you had a nice holiday, and that things are starting moving for you hun xx

Ash - Good Luck hun Fx !

FF - i know how you feel hun, although i have not had a BFP yet a lot of my friends who have had BFPs in the time we have been TTC i cant help but think that should/could of been us :-(

Pink - 'HUGS' i know how you feel hun... we've been at a family BBQ at the weekend and we got asked on more than one occasion when are you guys gonna have a little one, i too want to comment as you do im sick of the questions :-(

AFM - im a little bit down at the moment with the OH, as he gets frustrated some times with all this 'timed sex' he doesnt think that we can get PG on our own with his low morphology and gets a little frustrated, ive tried to explain that we still can get PG as i have known people get PG with low morphology but it is a slim chance, so needless to say not much action in this hosehold :-( 

Lucy xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Big :hugs: to everyone x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pink I am with ya....we spent sunday on our boat with friends and all of them are either pg or have lil ones.....so me and dh drank to much and funny enough everyone was saying how jealous they were of us that we could go home after a long day in the water and chill out while they complained about having to bathe, feed, and put thier lil ones to sleep. 

I know sometimes when I hear mothers complain it really gets under my skin, but on sunday it actually made me relish in the fact that I CAN go home and chill out with my husband. Would I prefer to bathe, feed, and put MY lil one to sleep?? YES YES YES....but for now, I will relish in my freedom!


----------



## gilmore85

sticky so sorry for your loss :hugs:

ash good luck!

af arrived yesterday for me so managed to have a few cheeky drinks
fs appointment is in 6 days! im guessing the first one will just be going through our history but dont know whether we should abstain from :sex: incase they ask OH to do a SA there and then or not?


----------



## ickle pand

Gilmore, I know that with my DH's SA, they gave us plenty of warning beforehand along with his list of do's and don't so if you don't have that, then you'll be fine. He had an appointment first thing to give his sample and then later that day we had a second appointment with the consultant. 

It wouldn't hurt to phone the clinic to make doubley sure though.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy totally agree with Ickle, you should be fine hun. They have to give you all the paperwork for your OH to get the test done :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my IUI and it went well! 

My OH's sperm count post wash was 88.5 million and his motility was 70% so it's looking GREAT!

I had two follicles so we have a possibility of twins which I would love! But one is good too!!! :)

Well, I'm in the TWW and I couldn't be happier because this cycle was stressful with going to the doctors every other day to be monitored and the CF scare ... ah I feel like this TWW is a vacation!


----------



## 2 hope

Hi guys.
Just wondering if I could join you all. I have been trying to conceive for what seems like ages!!!! Got pregnant after 13 months of trying and then lost it at 7 weeks. Took another 15 months to get pregnant and lost that one in Januray this year. Back to trying again now .


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks ladies, i'm feeling better today, arrived in north devon to glorious sunshine, the weather isn't going to last but its definitely helped! 

I can usually ignore the comments as I do normally relish getting to leave and do adult things but i don't know it just got to me this time, i think it didn't help that they were strangers, I can cope when family and friends ask, as i know its coming from a good place and they are actually just interested in our lives. 

Lucy - its hard for the boys aswell... maybe just have a break this month? i must admit me and OH haven't done it for ages (don't have a very high sex drive anyway) cos we know the IVF is on the way we've kind of let go of the timed ttc, not sure if that's being lazy or not!?! 

Hi 2 Hope, welcome ... sorry for your loss, this is a very supportive group so just pull up a chair and get comfy! 

Good luck Ash for your 2ww!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ugg, ladies I'm having a rough cycle this month! I got myself so excited and so convinced last month was my month that it's hard to find ANY joy in this anymore! I don't think that :bfn: ever gets easier to see :cry:

With PCOS I figured ovulation was my only problem and had dreams of Clomid being this wonder drug after a year with no luck. I was convinced once I was ovulating I'd be set but it's SO frustrating!

Sorry for the vent but I'm on day 1 of my 2ww and so down! :nope:


----------



## LornaMJ

Lucy - My OH hated all the timed sex aswell. However, the month I conceive is the month I happened to say how I dream of meeting him in town for lunch at his work with our little baby. Very simple image I know but he just melted. For 8 years I was worried if I went on too much he would just get fed up and not want to try...who would of guessed that is all it would take. He became so determined for our baby and for me that is was going to finally happen.

I totally understand what you are all going through and I am praying this baby sticks after a M/C 6 years ago I am not sure I can do another 6 years. 

Baby dust to you all and grab on to those dreams :dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Lorna, i think its hard for other people to understand unless they have, been there and all the lovely ladies on here sure have, thanks for your kind words... I really hope this is it for you and im sure it will be hun xx

2 Hope - Welcome, this group is the nicest and one of the only groups i am in, its one where every one is friendly and supportive yet none of us want to be here... Welcome 

Hopin and Prayin - Sorry your having a rough time and i totally agree it never gets any easier... its awful when you think that this is your month, i very rarley let myself in that place but have been a few times and i feel your pain (((HUGS))) 

AFM - OH has come round a little, he is not at his best when he is sleepy it makes him very grumpy... we bedding on CD 8, 10, 13 & 14 today is CD 15 so will bd tomorrow, we didnt on CD 12 as this is when OH had a little moan.. men hey... well lets see what this month brings hey... 

Hope every one else is ok ?

Lucy xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopandprayin - sorry hun, those negative cycles are so hard. Vent all you want hun, if anyone can understand....we do!

Lucy - I hope you caught that eggy.....

afm - I got my 7 dpo prog test back and it is 25.5....is that a good number? Last cycle it was 15 and re was not impressed.


----------



## FutureMama1

Hi everyone! :hi: Hope you don't mind me joining this thread!!

I have been trying to concieve my first baby for 3+ years with no luck.

DH has no issues however I have irregular cycles and do not ovulate!! I have just started my first cycle of Gonal F and am on CD 13!! I have not had my trigger shot yet though as I only have 1 large follicle (several smaller) measuring at 10mm which is not that big :( Hoping that this takes a growth spurt this week so I can still be in with a chance!!

I have been trawling through this website for over a year looking for advise and success stories but just registered and started posting today!! Feel ready to share my expeiences with you all :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the newbies :flower:

Well ready to jump back into the TTC nightmare tomorrow - first time in almost 10 weeks :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - hugs hun....we are happy to have you back but I understand your feelings. 

welcome to the newbies!


----------



## fisher640

Welcome everyone who's new! Hopefully your stay will be short!

I'm just biding my time I started testing with OPKs today. Im using the FS sanctioned smiley face ones plus an IC in the AM with FMU per instructions and an IC in the afternoon to hopefully catch something this month! 

My Birthday is Monday, I wonder if the IUI will be that day. She said if I don't have a pos OPK by Sunday they want to bring me in for monitoring. :wacko: ($$$)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher could be an awesome birthday gift in it for you ;)


----------



## FutureMama1

Feisty Fidget said:


> Welcome to all the newbies :flower:
> 
> Well ready to jump back into the TTC nightmare tomorrow - first time in almost 10 weeks :wacko:

Good luck to you Feisty Fidget, I have my FX for us all! :dust:


----------



## Dazed

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hopandprayin - sorry hun, those negative cycles are so hard. Vent all you want hun, if anyone can understand....we do!
> 
> Lucy - I hope you caught that eggy.....
> 
> afm - I got my 7 dpo prog test back and it is 25.5....is that a good number? Last cycle it was 15 and re was not impressed.

I don't know much about progesterone, but that number sounds really good to me!


----------



## 2 hope

Thanks all for making me feel so welcome. Its amazing what an uplift some support from other women can give you. 

Furure Mama1 - its been 3 years too since we started trying. Guess mine has just been broken up a bit by two miscarriages. Are you under a fertility specialist now? 
I had tests done about year ago now and all came back clear. They were just about to refer me further but then I got pregnant. Since losing it I now don't qualify for any assisted conception. So frustrating. 

Feisty Fidget- so sorry to hear that you have also had two miscarriages. So close for us- but yet still so far away. :dohh:
Have you had any testing done?


----------



## ickle pand

TTCBaby where in the world are you? The US measure in ng/ml whereas in the UK we use nmol/l. I know in the UK my FS looks for 30nmol/l at 7DPO to confirm ov. Here's a link that has both scales on it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerogesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## smallstar

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread too!!!

We have been trying to concieve our first baby for 2+ years!! :(

Neither of us have any "problems" as such, SA came back fine and i have all the tests done under the sun, and has resulted in unexplained infertility :( JOY!!! 
I did have very erratic irregular cycles which meant possibly was not ovulating, so 6months of clomid and despite some positive signs of ovulating...not 1 BFP :( :(

Im now since January this year off all the meds and just taking folic acid and seeing if mother nature (aka the B**CH!!!) will bless us in due course.....6 months into the year my cycles are now showing a small glimmer or normalising (not holding my breath though!) and still no sign of ANY BFP :(

x


----------



## 2 hope

hi smallstar- welcome

Well I am lucky enough to have normal cycles and blood tests show I do ovulate. It still took me about 13 months to get pregnant the first time and 16 months the second time. Think i'm trying to be taught the meaning of the word 'patience'!!!!!!


----------



## smallstar

I dont know what is more frustrating not ovulating or knowing that you do ovulate and still not being able to get pregnant!!! It just makes no sense at all :(


----------



## 2 hope

smallstar said:


> I dont know what is more frustrating not ovulating or knowing that you do ovulate and still not being able to get pregnant!!! It just makes no sense at all :(

Tell me about it. When you know you are ovulating then you think what the heck is stopping it from working!!!!!
Plus I will be frightened to death anyway if I were to get another BFP- I would be on permanent 'knicker watch'.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

When I originally came off BC I had erratic cycles and tests confirmed I wasn't ovulating 6 months after. They put me on clomid - fell pregnant first cycle and sadly lost. Carried on taking clomid for 9 more months nothing - took a break for about 6 months, started clomid again and fell pregnant first round after break. I am beginning to think that I may have ovulation problems (even through according to OPK and BBT I ovulate without clomid now) as the only times I have fallen pregnant or on clomid. Sadly I only have one round left so saving it for November :wacko:

Not sure what is worse not being able to fall pregnant or not being able to sustain a pregnancy :( No testing for me until I have another miscarriage as our local PCT sucks!


----------



## 2 hope

Feisty Fidget said:


> When I originally came off BC I had erratic cycles and tests confirmed I wasn't ovulating 6 months after. They put me on clomid - fell pregnant first cycle and sadly lost. Carried on taking clomid for 9 more months nothing - took a break for about 6 months, started clomid again and fell pregnant first round after break. I am beginning to think that I may have ovulation problems (even through according to OPK and BBT I ovulate without clomid now) as the only times I have fallen pregnant or on clomid. Sadly I only have one round left so saving it for November :wacko:
> 
> Not sure what is worse not being able to fall pregnant or not being able to sustain a pregnancy :( No testing for me until I have another miscarriage as our local PCT sucks!

I really moaned and graoned at my doctors and because he knew how long it took us to get pregnant each time he agreed to put me in for some basic testing.
Got testing for blood clotting and some other things which I didn't really understand!!! But hey i'm willing to try anything as long as it works.
Fingers crossed for November then.


----------



## smallstar

Feisty Fidget - Im so sorry for your loses :(
Its so awful not knowing what or why our bodies do what they do....

I have 3months of clomid pills left, i choose to stop after 6months in December last year, but dont want to use them yet, as i mentioned my cycles seem to be normalising so have asked docs to do a 21day progesterone test (on CD23 for me!) to see if i am ovulating for myself...if not we have decided to wait till August and start with clomid for the last 3 months....Fingers crossed for a BFP and a sticky one at that....

Really hope that November brings you good luck and good news x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

ickle - thanks for the chart....I live in the bahamas, but all my RE work is done in the US. My RE answered me back and she really liked my number so I feel good about it!

I do ovulate on my own but everytime I ovulate my progesterone is borderline which lead my RE to believe that even though I ovulating it was probably not such a great egg AND my body didnt make enough progesterone to keep my lining nice and thick for implantation. This is why she put me on progesterone after I ovulate...not sure if that helps but maybe those who are ovulating arent making enough progesterone.


----------



## fisher640

smallstar said:


> I dont know what is more frustrating not ovulating or knowing that you do ovulate and still not being able to get pregnant!!! It just makes no sense at all :(

SO true SO SO SO true!!!!!!
We're unexplained and I'm baffled each month when :witch: shows up regularly. Especially now with all our IUIs. W.. T... F.....


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Future Mamma - Welcome, sorry your not having a good time at the moment, but this group is very supportive...


Small star - Welcome to hun, i know how frustrating it is we are just waiting for our IVF appointment in august, nothing wrong with me but OH SA came back with only 2% morphology :-( so swimmers are not making it to the target... So we have been advised that IVF is our best option... Were your OH numbers good then? 

FF - welcome back on the train that no one wants to be on :-( I think that 2012 is our year though for all us LTTTC peeps 

Fisher - I agree with FF this could be a great birthday pressie  Fx for you x

TTC - Im sorry i dont know much about progesterone sorry hun x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I did think 2012 was our year but now after recent loss I know it won't be :( falling pregnant quickly doesn't see to be a possibility for us. 

Spurring you all on though :) x


----------



## FutureMama1

2 hope said:


> Thanks all for making me feel so welcome. Its amazing what an uplift some support from other women can give you.
> 
> Furure Mama1 - its been 3 years too since we started trying. Guess mine has just been broken up a bit by two miscarriages. Are you under a fertility specialist now?
> I had tests done about year ago now and all came back clear. They were just about to refer me further but then I got pregnant. Since losing it I now don't qualify for any assisted conception. So frustrating.
> 
> Feisty Fidget- so sorry to hear that you have also had two miscarriages. So close for us- but yet still so far away. :dohh:
> Have you had any testing done?

Yes we are attending Ninewells assisted conception unit. I dont ovulate and have irregular cycles. Im on my first month of Gonal F but things are moving very slowly my biggest follicle is only 12mm which is a bit disappointing.

Cant believe you no longer qualify for assisted conception, why is that?


----------



## ickle pand

FutureMama - You can't be too far away from me then. We're in Montrose so got the choice of Ninewells or Aberdeen, but I went with Aberdeen since I work there so it makes it easier for appointments.

I got my first CBFM peak today so I'll probably ov tomorrow. Trying to get DH in the mood to DTD without bugging him. TTC has made me a master of manipulation lol!


----------



## FutureMama1

ickle pand said:


> FutureMama - You can't be too far away from me then. We're in Montrose so got the choice of Ninewells or Aberdeen, but I went with Aberdeen since I work there so it makes it easier for appointments.
> 
> I got my first CBFM peak today so I'll probably ov tomorrow. Trying to get DH in the mood to DTD without bugging him. TTC has made me a master of manipulation lol!

Haha yes my DH is the same! It is a shame, there is a lot of pressure on them to provide the goods :spermy:

How are you finding the experience at Aberdeen? Dundee is fine but waiting lists are long! Im on Gonal which is good as you can start pretty much immediately. Are you on any meds?


----------



## ickle pand

Well the doctor I see is lovely but I've heard there is one who's not so great. 

I'm not on any meds just now - my weight has been an issue for getting sort of treatment but I've lost the weight I need to and am still losing so when we go back in July we'll see what happens. We're currently on the waiting list for IVF but our place was conditional on me losing the weight. 

We should be near the top of the list now, but we're hoping to be allowed to wait until January until we start because we recently found out that some medication I was on causes temporary infertility so we want to have a few more natural tries before we go for IVF.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Ladies I hope you are all well, Sorry I haven't reah through all the postes as I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks and there was loads to read.

FF and Sticky how r u ladies doing now? xx

Welcome to all the newbies xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone, 

I went to the hospital for my last blood test, hcg is now at 8.7 which is good so practically back to normal, over the last week my stomach has flattened back down, I was so bloated before. 
Am feeling quite good, I am going to enjoy my month 1/2 of recreational BD'ing before jumping back into ttc with my new meds. I'm kinda looking forwards to a little break, this year has been so shitty this year so far on the baby front!

Happy birthday fisher for monday!

hope everyone enjoys the rest of the wkend!

xx


----------



## fisher640

Thanks!
Still waiting around here. :coffee: No pos OPK today either. I kind of hope it's tomorrow so the IUI will be on my birthday. 
My ICs have looked borderline positive since last night but still no smiley face and the test line is def not the same as the control--- so. Maybe. They want me to call either way tomorrow morning. So if it's negative I hope they do US & bloodwork Sunday so IUI can be Monday. 

Can you believe some people just... Get pregnant? Like, just like that?


----------



## fisher640

Negative OPK this morning too so they want me to come in tomorrow for bloodwork & ultrasound. No birthday IUI :-/ I guess my luck doesn't really fall that way anyway :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher at least you can enjoy your birthday without interruption :flower:

Well I think that I may be due to ovulate soon as despite only just finishing bleeding from D&C I seem to be having ovulation pains. The only down side to this is that DH is feeling under the weather and isn't in the mood. I feel the pressure building already and were not even officially TTC yet :(


----------



## 2 hope

FutureMama1 said:


> 2 hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all for making me feel so welcome. Its amazing what an uplift some support from other women can give you.
> 
> Furure Mama1 - its been 3 years too since we started trying. Guess mine has just been broken up a bit by two miscarriages. Are you under a fertility specialist now?
> I had tests done about year ago now and all came back clear. They were just about to refer me further but then I got pregnant. Since losing it I now don't qualify for any assisted conception. So frustrating.
> 
> Feisty Fidget- so sorry to hear that you have also had two miscarriages. So close for us- but yet still so far away. :dohh:
> Have you had any testing done?
> 
> Yes we are attending Ninewells assisted conception unit. I dont ovulate and have irregular cycles. Im on my first month of Gonal F but things are moving very slowly my biggest follicle is only 12mm which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> Cant believe you no longer qualify for assisted conception, why is that?Click to expand...

They said I no longer qualify because I have been pregnant twice within the last three years and because there is no medical reason as to why it takes me so long to get pregnant each time. So I guess im just left to it on my own again. month after month of waiting and getting disappointed. having to pick myself up each time to keep on trying. its such a long, painful journey.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

2 Hope I am in the same boat :hugs: However we are no-longer eligible for IVF as two previous losses mean that we are not ideal candidates - in other words it's a waste of money as the odds are it will end in miscarriage :cry:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi tash,

Didn't see your post earlier! I'm ok thanks, all this has finally come to an end, body wise feel back to normal,
How have you been?

xx


----------



## smallstar

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Future Mamma - Welcome, sorry your not having a good time at the moment, but this group is very supportive...
> 
> 
> Small star - Welcome to hun, i know how frustrating it is we are just waiting for our IVF appointment in august, nothing wrong with me but OH SA came back with only 2% morphology :-( so swimmers are not making it to the target... So we have been advised that IVF is our best option... Were your OH numbers good then?
> 
> FF - welcome back on the train that no one wants to be on :-( I think that 2012 is our year though for all us LTTTC peeps
> 
> Fisher - I agree with FF this could be a great birthday pressie  Fx for you x
> 
> TTC - Im sorry i dont know much about progesterone sorry hun x

Unfortunately as mentioned before we are not even eligible to go on IVF waiting list until we having been TTC for 3 years :cry: SUCKS!!!!
OH SA came back fine!!! 
Just so annoying because noone knows WHY we cant get pregnant!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## gilmore85

got my first fs appointment tomorrow so hoopefully things will start to happen now


----------



## smallstar

gilmore85 said:


> got my first fs appointment tomorrow so hoopefully things will start to happen now

Good luck hun, really hope this starts the ball rolling in the right direction for you :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

happy birthday fisher, hope oh has spoilt you hun.. 

Amy - good luck for tomorrow is this your first appointment after you've had your tests re done? Are you going armed with questions? Xx


----------



## fisher640

The update is my IUI is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. They said my bloodwork was high enough I should have gotten a positive OPK this morning :shrug: it was def negative tho. Ever since I started the clomid. Anyway. She said there was 1 big 21mm follicle on the right and two little ones on the left 13&14 I think she said (I'm pretty sure those aren't big enough to count tho :sad1: I suspect I should have started the clomid a day earlier (cause this was one of those AF started in the afternoon so the next day is considered CD1 kind of cycles)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:

Fisher it is possible you missed the surge hun :flower: Lots of people test 3 times a day and still miss their surge as it is so brief. Can you ask them to do another scan the day after your IUI just to check you ovulated?


----------



## 2 hope

Feisty Fidget said:


> 2 Hope I am in the same boat :hugs: However we are no-longer eligible for IVF as two previous losses mean that we are not ideal candidates - in other words it's a waste of money as the odds are it will end in miscarriage :cry:

Lovely isn't it. They make you feel even more useless than we already do!!!!!
Were both of yours early losses?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

They were both at exactly the same point; a day or so over 6 weeks - I said to the hospital I felt this was a clear indication of a genetic issue. They quickly hushed me and told me it was just bad luck :growlmad: If it had happened at different weeks then I could buy that but it just seems too close to be a coincidence.

When were yours?


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Amy good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:
> 
> Fisher it is possible you missed the surge hun :flower: Lots of people test 3 times a day and still miss their surge as it is so brief. Can you ask them to do another scan the day after your IUI just to check you ovulated?

I think it's unlikely based on CM that I Od already. The scan itself is close to $300 so I'm not really glad they had to do one in the first place let alone asking for a second after the IUI :wacko: I know what you mean though. Last month I only tested FMU so was sure it was me missing it. This month I used the IC too. A minimum of twice a day. Yesterday I might have used 3 or 4 cause I knew it was getting close. Still nothing :shrug: I'm just hoping I hold off on O til tomorrow closer to the IUI.


----------



## pinkfee

Good Luck Gilmore with the appt hope it all goes well and they give you a time scale and plan! Good Luck Fisher with the IUI, i've got my fx'd that you O perfectly on time for your IUI. 

sorry ladies that we're all feeling a bit glum at the moment.... the weather in the UK certainly isn't helping! Lets hope the next fews weeks brings more sunshine and lifts our LTTTC spirits. 

Urch - if you're still lurking around and reading this... just want to say that your my inspiration to keep going! When I feel low i just think of all you've been through and think that it can happen...:)

AFM - feeling ever so slightly better, start injecting in 9 days time, think i'll be better once we get under way 

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Well I think I ovulated on Sunday, just waiting for tomorrows temp to confirm it. Happy that we did the best we could with timing intercourse and used Conceive Plus, so just a waiting game now.


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Fisher

Sorry I have been quiet. I don't know if I said anything, but in addition to DH's morphology being not so great, I also have an undiagnosed LPD. I have been doing the cinnamon and honey as well as added a B100 complex to see if it helps.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 6dpiui today and I want to test, but I'm not going to. I'm being patient this time surprisingly and I've been pretty busy anyways. My OH and I went down to NJ to visit family this past weekend and it was nice. My mom opened her pool a few weeks ago so we swam and had BBQ and what not. We're going back down to NJ tomorrow until Friday because my OH's son is graduating from 8th grade so we're attending that on Friday morning. I've been missing my mom so it's been nice to go down there. Not to mention now that I'm engaged my mom wants to talk wedding stuff with me so that's another plus also.

Well, TWW is almost halfway over and it's just going to fly by the next few days as I will be so busy! FX'd!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I am wishing all of you g/l whereever you are in your cycle.

afm - 13 dpo today and i have to test tomorrow to see if I should come off of the progesterone. I feel like it will be a BFN. Last night after we bded I had horrible cramps so I guess af is on her way!


----------



## 2 hope

Feisty Fidget said:


> They were both at exactly the same point; a day or so over 6 weeks - I said to the hospital I felt this was a clear indication of a genetic issue. They quickly hushed me and told me it was just bad luck :growlmad: If it had happened at different weeks then I could buy that but it just seems too close to be a coincidence.
> 
> When were yours?

Thats very similar to me. On the first I started bleeding at 7 weeks and lost it next day. On the second I started bleeding at just over six weeks but took longer to actually lose it. Ended up losing it exactly same day as first one. That completely freaked me out. In both scans I had too the baby measured smaller than expected but the doctor was quick to just dismiss that.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Our small scans were explained by late ovulation etc - I so wanted to believe it. Don't feel so alone now hun, thank you :flower:

Amy I am off to stalk your journal as desperate for FS news!


----------



## urchin

pinkfee said:


> Urch - if you're still lurking around and reading this... just want to say that your my inspiration to keep going! When I feel low i just think of all you've been through and think that it can happen...:)
> 
> AFM - feeling ever so slightly better, start injecting in 9 days time, think i'll be better once we get under way
> 
> xx

I'm still here chikkie, cheering you all on :flower:


----------



## fisher640

35mil post wash! :happydance:
So what's the vote if my scan yesterday showed 3 follies measuring 21, 13 & 14 how many do you think count? Just the big one? 

One of the doctors did the IUI this time and asked me how I was holding up. I said alright but nearly started crying. Then while I was laying there for my allotted 15 minutes I checked my phone to see if DH had texted me. But it was my friend. Telling me she was pregnant with #2. That's kind of a cruel joke by life isn't it? Like: congrats. I'm laying on an exam table after IUI #4.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - I would only count the biggest one but I miracles can happen and it does happen that the smaller ones could fertilize too! 

I think that life is cruel sometimes but when it happens to you, you will cherish your baby even more than your friend. Not that she doesn't love her children but when you work for something for so long, I think you appreciate it more! 

Best of luck with this IUI. I'm in your boat ... this was my 4th IUI ... I'm 6dpiui and hoping it worked. I also did injectables this cycle too so FX'd for both of us!


----------



## Tasha16

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Fisher x

I'm ok thanks Sticky just in my tww x

FF I lost all of my Angels around 5-6wks and have been tested but they never found anything wrong, So we was told we r just "very unlucky" xx

Good luck to everybody xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Tash :flower: I was considering it this morning that it is my biggest fear that nothing will show and we will just keep losing babies :( I used to think that being infertile was hard (before number 2 when hospital officially classed us as unexplained) but I now realise that not being able to hold onto them and never knowing why is far worse.

Fisher I am so sorry hun, does your friend know your TTC? If she does that was mightily cruel to do over a text even if she didn't know you were having your IUI.


----------



## gilmore85

Sorry I didnt update yesterday ladie problem with internet at home.

Well it was my very first FS appointment so was just going over our history again and the results of my 21 day bloods that i had done, turns out the first one only came back at 10.5 and the second one was 45.8 which she said was very good. I have to book in for my day 3 bloods when af arrives and also book for a HSG. also from that last lot of bloods it appears I am not immune to Rubella even though I've had all my shots so I have to have that which means a break of 3 months as I've been told its dangerous to fall pregnant when that is still in my system and OH has got all his paperwork and his little pot for the SA which we will do when we come back from Scotland.

She wants me back in 3 months to go through all the results so I'm there again on the 18th September.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well at least things are moving along Amy :)


----------



## pinkfee

Good Luck Fisher, Ash and Tasha in your 2ww! this thread needs a bit of positive news!! 

sorry fisher that your friend timed her announcement so unperfectly... thats all i've got recently is people announcing their 2nd babies when i started off trying before they even had their first! life sucks and then throws more crap your way.... and what i've also noticed is that every woman on my journey to work (get the same train every day so you get to see the same people) practically all of them are pregnant or have stopped doing the journey cos they've obviously had their babies... its ridiculous! Luckily i have a few good friends who are single and nowhere near having babies, so i hang around with them when i've had enough! 

Gimore, i agree with FF good that things are progressing in the right direction!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining in!

My DP and I are TTC and have begun the first stages with a FS. My DP was TTC for 3 years with his previous partner and they began investigations, the result of which was 2 SA both showing a very low count and motility (less than 1million per ml). A week before they were due to see a FS he discovered she was sleeping with his best friend and that was that (although I think he has linked all this in his mind and as a result is worried that I will clear off if we cant have a family of our own, which is rubbish).

We have been friends for many years and I helped him through the break up(and as a result learnt about the fertility issue). It was a suprise to us both when we fell in love (awwww!).

We have been TTC for around 9 months however given the SA, not really surprised that we have been unsuccessful. I decided to face the issue and we went to the doctors in March and I had all the bloods done (fine). We saw the FS on 28th May who asked for a more recent SA which was done last week, we are going back on Monday for the results and to find out what happens next.

The biggest blow was when the FS told us that to qualify for treatment my BMI needed to be below 30 (just over 12st for me). I am currently just over 13st. My DP also has to lose a lot of weight (I think?) to qualify and as he is stocky and very strong, its hard for him. Is it normal for both partners to need to lose the weight?

My DP is doing really well and in 2 weeks has lost 17lb. I have only lost 6lb and have about a stone to go. 

This whole process is a rollercoaster I never expected to be on (I dont suppose any of us do) and I swore at the start that I wouldnt let it take over our lives but combined with the huge question over what happens next is the constant diet and excercise regime which seems to have doubled the pressure!

I have lurked on here for a lttle while and you ladies seem to be a huge strength to each other and reading your posts has helped me too.

I think its time to hit the bellies to bumps thread for ideas!

Thanks for reading if you got this far!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Wow fisher....that is gut wrenching to have happen. Yes it is a cruel joke, but Ash is right....your lil is coming and you will cherish him/her all the more after what you have been through!

Pinkie - welcome to our group!

afm - BFN this morning....I came off the progesterone and am waiting to hear from my RE to find out what to do now!


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Guys. 

Fisher - (((( HUGS )))) must of been crap to read that hun, TTC is so cruel at times, but this might be your time 

Amy - As FF saiys at least things are moving now, we have had our first appointment and are now waiting for our next in august, i do think it takes some pressure of us knowing that the ball is rolling... 

Ash & Tash - GL in your TWW hopefully you will get your BFPs this month (PMA is the theme this month i have decided) he he 

TTC - Sorry for your BFN :-( onwards and upwards to next month hun x

Pinkie - Welcome to the group! 

Hi everyone else, hope your all well  

AFM CD 22 now so we have bedded every other day so we will see what happens, keep phoning seeing if any sooner apppointments for IVF appointment but none as of yet, we are going away in July which is not far away then once we get back its not to long after  

Lucy x


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you Pink n Lucy, Were going away i july aswel and i cannot wait i am so ready for a holiday x FF i really hope ur next pregnancy is a sucess story and u never experience another loss xx Welcome to the group Pinkie and good luck with ur journey xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Tasha :flower: The same sentiment goes to all of you too!

Cookie has her first puppy party tonight and looks adorable in her new black and white gingham harness set :cloud9: Only downside is I have to look after my Nan straight after, which means a nightmare of balancing the dog and my Nana in my tiny smart car :wacko:

Still having brown discharge - officially 3 weeks from D&C today - I didn't bleed this much naturally so not sure if I should be worried. I had some EWCM yesterday but surely I can't be ovulating if still bleeding??


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - I do believe you could be ovulating while still bleeding esp. if it is brown, that means old blood. Wouldnt hurt to call your RE and ask though. Let us know what they say if you do call.

Lucy - fxed for you this cycle.

afm - dr is doing the same protocol for me....3rd cycle of femara, ovidrel and progesterone....please let this be lucky cycle 3!


----------



## 2 hope

Hi FF- I had brown discharge for a while after my miscarriage in januray too- Thought it would nerver end. Our situations sound so similar. Lets hope the next one is right for both of us. Im half way through the 2WW now.


----------



## Tasha16

I hope it stops soon FF xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower:

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww :dust:


----------



## 2 hope

Hi FF- Are things starting to settle down now?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, seems there is a lot to catch up on!! How are you all? any news? How are you FF and Sticky now? I hope you are ready to start TTC again!! 
AFM well quite a lot going on, we are finally moving and are expected to exchange next week, so we have finally brought a family home :D Thank goodness I couldn't imagine having a baby in a flat it would not be fair, but the most exciting news is I am CD1 today which means I start my DR in 21 days, can't quite believe we are finally starting our IVF after such a long bumpy journey :) xXx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsHowley that is awesome news all round :cloud9:

2 hope I have actually had a whole day of none spotting :) I had reached the stage where I wasn't going to 'try' until my first proper cycle as I was sure that it was a sign my body wasn't ready for pregnancy due to brown discharge. I'm in limbo now, we were supposed to dtd over a week ago but due to DHs new work schedule it hasn't been possible :cry: So worried that this time it is going to take us even longer to get there as he is working stupidly long hours and never in the mood :cry:


----------



## pinkfee

Excellent news on buying your new place MrsH and also the IVF cycle, i start DR on wed so only a little ahead of you! Hoping it turns out well for both of us! 

FF - :hugs:

I went to a wedding yesterday and had a fab day and the last blow out before our IVF cycle starts, feeling the effects of it today though :sick:
I must admit even though we did get lots of 'when are you guys going to have a baby' i held my own and it was so good just to forget everything and dance like a crazy person... 

hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am really glad you had a good time Pink :flower:


----------



## Kled

So I've been following this thread for a week or so now and I love it! 

My husband and I have been ttc for 3 years with no luck. Never once had a BFP. I never have periods and dont even remember the last one I had. So we have started seeing a RE. He is wonderful! He even works weekends and holidays to accommodate everyone. On the 14th he started me on Progesterone to try and induce AF. it's Progesterone 200 mg and I take it for six days. He said as soon as I start spotting to call the office and get in for a transvaginal ultrasound. If I take Progesterone and two weeks after the last pill I still don't see AF then I'm supposed to call and go in for the ultrasound. He said that he will check for cysts and stuff and if there are cysts then I'm not a candidate for fertility drugs. Not sure what they do if there are cysts. 

Anyone had a transvaginal ultrasound?
Anyone have to take Progesterone to induce AF?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Kled, I have had a couple of scans with dildo cam, still got quite a few to go, Don't worry there is nothing to it, I would of thought that if it turns out you have cysts they will remove them. Do you know if you ovulate? It is definitely worth tracking as this might be the reason you have no AF!! My SIL doesn't get periods they gave her medication to bring on her AF and she fell pregnant straight away. Good Luck I hope you get to the bottom of it and you get it sorted xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Glad things are moving Mrs H!

FF -:hugs:

Pink - Glad you enjoyed the wedding anf the last blow out, i cant wait for IVF keep counting down the days  I hate the question we all dread 'when are you having kids' :hugs: 

Kled - Welcome hun, not sure i have any advise for you but i hope your RE can sort it out for you  

AFM - CD 25 so awful witch should be here in the next few days :-( i wish just for once she would STAY AWAY!!! Lucy xx


----------



## Kled

MrsH- No I do not ovulate on my own... Hoping that the progesterone will cause me to. Glad to hear there isn't much to the ultrasound. When you had yours did they find anything or tell you any info? 

Lucy- Thanks, me too!


----------



## 2 hope

FF- Thats good then. Perhaps things are settling down.
I have a similar concern cause the first time it took us about 14 months. The second time took us about 16 months and now Im on month 5 so I fear it may be a very long way off!!!

Welcome Kled.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi kled the first one they showed me the screen and went through everything, but second one was just to check my ovaries are easily to access and do another antral follicle count. I would imagine that they would tell you there and then x


----------



## greekgirl

hi girls. i have been keeping up for the most part just haven't got much to say.
for those of you who remember me i am getting over a failed IVF and not doing so well. but i found this and found it funny and thought- must share! 

crying and laughing at once.

https://bgash55.tumblr.com/post/22530169880/so-true

i wish you all the best. 
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome Kled x Great news Mrs H and good luck to you and pink xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'm 11dpiui today and I still haven't tested, I was in NJ visiting with family since Wednesday and it really helped the time pass and I'm so happy it did It's been a very relaxing TWW but now my period is due in 3 days but I have a concern. 

Normally, in the past I would ovulate around CD 13-15 and this time they didn't let me trigger and ovulate until CD 18 so my question is ... because I ovulated later will that push my period back ... like should I still expect my period in 3 days or should I push it back a couple of days....? Any ideas on it or advice is welcome since I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## Kled

ashknowsbest said:


> So I'm 11dpiui today and I still haven't tested, I was in NJ visiting with family since Wednesday and it really helped the time pass and I'm so happy it did It's been a very relaxing TWW but now my period is due in 3 days but I have a concern.
> 
> Normally, in the past I would ovulate around CD 13-15 and this time they didn't let me trigger and ovulate until CD 18 so my question is ... because I ovulated later will that push my period back ... like should I still expect my period in 3 days or should I push it back a couple of days....? Any ideas on it or advice is welcome since I'm at a loss right now.

I'm a nurse and I tried to look it up in some of my nursing school books to see what they said since they cover infertility issues and stuff. It looks like maybe it could push your period back. If its just a matter of days then I would just add those days to when AF is due. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tlm

Ash, it should push your period back. Your luteal phase should always be the same, give or take a day. So I would say to expect your period at least 3 days late, assuming you o'd on cd18 which is at least 3 days later than your normal cd15. Does that make sense? When do you go in for your beta? 

I had my 3rd IUI on June 6th and will go in for beta & hcg this Wednesday the 20th.

Good luck! Fx that this is our cycle!!


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:Greekgirl, i must have missed that post, so sorry that the IVF cycle didn't work... that doesn't mean it won't in the future... are you thinking of going for another?

as for your link, yes i think they are all very accurate! 

Kled welcome :flower:

Good luck Ash and tlm xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ash, like the others have said, it will push your AF back (hopefully for 9months!)

AFM - halfway through the 2WW and I'm going a bit mad already. I tested yesterday at 7DPO, it wasn't even FMU so there was no way I'd get a BFP but I had to pee on something lol! I didn't test this morning but I probably will tomorrow.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I tested this morning and got a BFN on a FRER and IC. I will no longer be doing IUI since it's not working for us, we're moving onto IVF .... scary!


----------



## ickle pand

You're not done with this cycle yet Ash! Fingers crossed this is the one for you and you don't need to move on to IVF. It's good you have a plan though if it doesn't work out.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I hate to be a pessimist but I'm pretty sure it's over this cycle. I told OH this morning that when the IUI didn't work 3 times ... it's time to be realistic because we're just wasting our time at this point. Sorry I sound horrible but I'm just very .... let down by all of this. It scares me that IVF won't even work.


----------



## ickle pand

When is your AF due? Haven't you got like 5 days to go or have I misread previous posts? 

Remember that implantion might not happen until 12DPO and then it takes at least 2 or 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable. 

I understand the need to convince yourself that you're out though to protect yourself when AF comes - I do that nearly every cycle! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have about 2 days until I was supposed to go in for beta. I normally get my period around the 19th of every month ... Today I'm 12dpiui so I think it should have at least shown something but there was nothing there. Oh well! Hopefully I can just get this IVF started and we can get pregnant!


----------



## greekgirl

*pinkfee* i haven't posted in this thread for months so you didn't miss a post.- no worries. :flower:
we are taking a break now, going on vacation and possibly going for round two of IVF in August. 

ps- *Ash* IVF isn't that scary. sure the meds are more, sticking yourself with needles and all that but if you think about the fact that depending on your situation and your clinic you get a 40-50% chance of success whereas IUI is tops 25% at best and if you think of the possible end result it's not that bad. we started out for an IUI and when the doc said that considering OH's low motility and lower success rates we might not succeed and since the clomid was making me dizzy and hot i thought i wouldn't want to take pills ever again and took a shot at IVF instead. so starting on the wrong meds might have affected my "egg" quality. so don't be discouraged by my BFN. :hugs:

ps- also i know my doctor didn't do it for the money because we only paid 1700 euros for the whole procedure and he didn't get his fee because we didn't get pregnant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

greekgirl - thanks for the advice. It's not the needles that scare me ... it's the ER. I know I'll be fine but it's just scary. I've done injectables with IUI so the needles are no biggie, thank god because I know I get like 2 shots per day with the protocol that my doctor has me on for IVF.


----------



## echo

Good luck Ash!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck Ash :flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ash Great news another one joining us IVFers, Good Luck!! 
My drugs are being delivered Thursday getting very excited now, but it is the first time ever I have had a twinge of nerves :) xXx


----------



## MichyAmy

ashknowsbest said:


> I have about 2 days until I was supposed to go in for beta. I normally get my period around the 19th of every month ... Today I'm 12dpiui so I think it should have at least shown something but there was nothing there. Oh well! Hopefully I can just get this IVF started and we can get pregnant!

Ash - I'm really hoping IVF is the key for you! I've been rooting you on silently for months! Good luck! :thumbup:

AFM - :witch: Showed up a bit early this cycle so I'm on round 5 of Clomid with Metformin. It's hard watching that refill count tick down each month :cry: PLUS Clomid makes me a raging, sobbing B. It doesn't help that bragbook is BLOWING up with babies! I'm thinking about getting rid of my account. My hubby even said he thought about hiding pics of babies from my feeds to save my sanity, thank goodness he's been so amazing through all of this :flower:



P.S. It's HopinAndPrayin (had to do a name change).


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks michy! 

AF actually showed up full force about an hour ago so ... I'll be starting IVF protocol on Wednesday.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry Ash. I really hoped this was your turn. Good luck with IVF though xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

IVF is so successful I am sure we are going to have a boom of IVF babies in here :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - it's okay! I'm just happy to be starting with IVF already. I'm also just really happy she showed up on time because I ovulated later in the cycle and I thought it was going to mess up AF so ... I'm just grateful that she was on time :) 

I really hope we do have lots of successes in here. I get nervous because I do see ladies on here not get their bfp on the first try but ... who knows .... I have to try and stay positive.


----------



## ickle pand

We're on the NHS waiting list for IVF too so I know it's a scary but exciting prospect. There's some lovely ladies in the Assisted Conception section with loads of advice and tips :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - yeah I'm part of a lot of the threads over there and a lot of the people are very helpful.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies - just checking in......

Kled - Dr might be looking for Pcos....which might be the reason you are not ovulating...so some ovulation inducing drugs might help. Seeing smaller cysts on you ovaries, multiple ones, is a symptom of Pcos....let us know how is all works out.

Ash - fixed for a shy bfp

Greeks - sorry about your failed round...

Hi to all the other ladies....good luck wherever you are in the cycle.....

Arm - starting my 3rd round of femara tonight......I hope 3rd times a charm.


----------



## ikmju4

hi everyone been gone from the site a while (life suddenly got busy) and have now been given my 1st re appointmemt for 17th july, anyone please tell me what to expect? Am i likely to have an internal there and then? Should I take the OH, any info/ advice would be great. 
Wishing all lots of babydust :)


----------



## Kled

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kled - Dr might be looking for Pcos....which might be the reason you are not ovulating...so some ovulation inducing drugs might help. Seeing smaller cysts on you ovaries, multiple ones, is a symptom of Pcos....let us know how is all works out.

You're right... He put me on Progesterone to induce AF, and then he will start me on Clomid. I will have an ultrasound as soon as AF shows up. I had a dr diagnose me with PCOS once before, but this new RE said he really doesn't think so. So im anxious to get the ultrasound done to get some answers finally.


----------



## Kled

So here I am still waiting on AF to show up and you know what is ridiculous... I haven't had AF in so long, I'm not sure if I'm cramping or not! :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

ickle pand said:


> We're on the NHS waiting list for IVF too so I know it's a scary but exciting prospect. There's some lovely ladies in the Assisted Conception section with loads of advice and tips :)

Hope you aren't having to wait too long


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I haven't posted in this thread for so long, recognise a few names and I'm sorry to still see you ladies here :hugs:

We're currently going through ICSI, should be starting Injections on Monday so about 2 weeks till egg collection hopefully.
It's our only funded cycle we get on the NHS so keeping everything crossed that we're lucky and it works.

Lots of :dust: to you all x


----------



## tlm

I have a question about progesterone supplements as this is my first cycle on them. Today I am 13dpiui. I tested this AM and yesterday afternoon, both bfn! I am scheduled to go in for my beta tomorrow, but am thinking the chances are pretty slim I am pg. I have been taking 200mg every night vaginally of Prometrium. I was under the impression that the progesterone would prevent AF from starting!? Have you heard otherwise?? 

I just talked th the nurse practitioner at my RE's office and she said that there is a chance that my beta tomorrow would be positive even though I have tested two days in a row with hpt and they were negative. She said that the fact that AF hadn't showed up was a good sign! And I asked about progesterone suppressing AF, she said it doesn't always happen... I only take 200mg once a day. Maybe it's not enough to prevent AF? 

I kind of feel like they are leading me on and giving me a false sense of hope. Which makes me mad!

What do you think??


----------



## ickle pand

Tinkerbell3 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> We're on the NHS waiting list for IVF too so I know it's a scary but exciting prospect. There's some lovely ladies in the Assisted Conception section with loads of advice and tips :)
> 
> Hope you aren't having to wait too longClick to expand...

Thanks. We've been on the list for about 15 months now and we were told it was about 18 months long at the time so shouldn't be too much longer. We're actually hoping to defer it until Jan but we'll have to see what the FS says when we see him next month.


----------



## pinkfee

Tinkerbell3 said:


> We're currently going through ICSI, should be starting Injections on Monday so about 2 weeks till egg collection hopefully.
> It's our only funded cycle we get on the NHS so keeping everything crossed that we're lucky and it works.
> x

Hi Tinkerbell3 I've just started my injections today, i'm down regging first so my egg collection will be more like mid july... Good luck though, really hopes it works! 



tlm said:


> I have a question about progesterone supplements as this is my first cycle on them. Today I am 13dpiui. I tested this AM and yesterday afternoon, both bfn! I am scheduled to go in for my beta tomorrow, but am thinking the chances are pretty slim I am pg. I have been taking 200mg every night vaginally of Prometrium. I was under the impression that the progesterone would prevent AF from starting!? Have you heard otherwise??
> 
> I just talked th the nurse practitioner at my RE's office and she said that there is a chance that my beta tomorrow would be positive even though I have tested two days in a row with hpt and they were negative. She said that the fact that AF hadn't showed up was a good sign! And I asked about progesterone suppressing AF, she said it doesn't always happen... I only take 200mg once a day. Maybe it's not enough to prevent AF?
> 
> I kind of feel like they are leading me on and giving me a false sense of hope. Which makes me mad!
> 
> What do you think??

tlm - sorry i have no clue about progesterone suppositiories other than the fact i also have to take them with my IVF cycle. I think your not out until the :witch: shows her face... so maybe anything is possible! Good luck x


----------



## greekgirl

tlm said:


> I have a question about progesterone supplements as this is my first cycle on them. Today I am 13dpiui. I tested this AM and yesterday afternoon, both bfn! I am scheduled to go in for my beta tomorrow, but am thinking the chances are pretty slim I am pg. I have been taking 200mg every night vaginally of Prometrium. I was under the impression that the progesterone would prevent AF from starting!? Have you heard otherwise??
> 
> I just talked th the nurse practitioner at my RE's office and she said that there is a chance that my beta tomorrow would be positive even though I have tested two days in a row with hpt and they were negative. She said that the fact that AF hadn't showed up was a good sign! And I asked about progesterone suppressing AF, she said it doesn't always happen... I only take 200mg once a day. Maybe it's not enough to prevent AF?
> 
> I kind of feel like they are leading me on and giving me a false sense of hope. Which makes me mad!
> 
> What do you think??

sorry to butt in ( i know i am barely on here) but first of all there is a good chance your beta test will show a positive and i truly hope that is the case. i know stories of girls who tested at home even after being late and still got negatives and then got a positive beta. i hope you don't feel i am giving you false hope. i am not sure if the progesterone will push back AF but it might. i was told by my doctor it might- but i was on a lot of different kinds of hormones for my IVF.
also pregnancy can delay AF... :winkwink:
any AF symptoms?


----------



## ikmju4

does nobody have any advice about first fertility appointment then?


----------



## greekgirl

*MrsHowley81*good luck! :happydance:
*
MichyAmy* sorry AF got you. it's good you have a loving supporting husband who understands... :hugs:
*ttcbaby117* i hope the third time is a charm too! :hugs:
*Kled* i hope the ultrasound gives you some answers and points you in the right direction. :hugs:
*Tinkerbell3* good luck this cycle! i hope this is it! :flower:
*ickle pand
* sorry they are making you wait so long. that sounds so frustrating! 
we do everything privately - of course it costs a lot but we don't want to wait... :nope: i guess you can say we're spoiled. 
*pinkfee* where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## ickle pand

All clinics have a slightly different way of doing things but here's my advice ikmju4.

At our first FS appointment we were sent a load of forms to fill out, had to get passport photos etc. DH had an appointment to give a sample for SA first thing in the morning and then we had another appointment a few hours later for us both to discuss his results and organise more blood tests for me. I already knew I had PCOS and endometriosis and had had laparoscopies, TV ultrasounds and bloods taken before so they had a good idea of where to start with us. I can't remember if had a scan at the first appointment or not (we've had quite a few appointments in the past 3.5 years lol), might be best to expect one just in case. 

If they haven't given you any advice about preparing for a SA then they wouldn't just spring it on you when you get there. Your DH would need to abstain for a certain number of days beforehand etc. 

I'd say that your DH should come with you regardless - this is a problem for you to face as a couple and is obviously quite an emotional one, so even if he doesn't understand all the stuff that's being discussed my DH comes to support me. It's always good to have a second pair of ears there to remember what the doctor tells you too - it can be quite overwhelming. 

Make sure you make a list of questions you want to ask them, so you don't forget anything. 

That's about all I can think of off the top of my head. If you have any other questions, ask away though :)


----------



## greekgirl

i am sorry i have no advice... i read your post... i actually haven't read way back into the posts to see what ind of appointment it is... 
if it's for fertility treatments or if you haven't had your first HSG yet or what. :blush: please forgive me. where are you in TTC land?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it is a pain greekgirl but we get 3 full IVF cycles for free so it's not all bad. We could've paid privately if we wanted to but I know a certain number of failed attempts, regardless of how they were funded, can affect your eligibility to get NHS funded cycles in the future, so we decided to wait and if the free cycles don't work out, then we can see about self-funding. 

I also had to work on getting my weight down too so it gave me a good chance to do that.


----------



## greekgirl

*ickle pand* as far as i know we don't get full coverage from insurance for IVF in Greece. they only cover a small portion- they used to cover more but with the economy things have gotten to be difficult as far as health care goes. i heard that one girl paid almost 3000 euros and got back 400 euros. so they make you do 3 SA's, 1 HSG, run around gathering paperwork, and then you have to wait months to get in... so we go private and hope that it all works out. on our first and last IVF we spent 2000 euros including the entire protocol and my tickets back and forth from the island we live on to Athens - the doctor had told us 2700 euros at first but considering the economy, our low paying jobs and the fact that he is (our doc) just a nice guy who wants us to get pregnant we ended up paying 1700 euros for the whole procedure. no change for scans and visits, no doctors fee.
but either way... we got a BFN. :nope: i would pay much more just to get my baby...

3 full IVF's sounds nice. (economically speaking) i hope you only need the one. :hugs:
ps- summer time is the perfect time of year to work on weight loss. :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm in the 2ww just now and my chart is looking good, so I'm hoping I don't need any but after TTC for so long, I'm not getting my hopes up too high.

It sounds like your doctor is lovely. Just the sort of person you want.

I'm doing well on my weightloss so far. I've passed the target that the doctor set, but I'm still not happy with my body yet so I'm going to carry on for a while longer.


----------



## Dazed

ikmju4 - I've never had an FS appt, but if you have a history of your cycles I would take that so the doc knows what they are dealing with cycle wise. Your probably going to get questioned about it anyways, so its good to have it handy. When I had an appt to discuss this with my Gyn, I took 2yrs worth of history and shocked the crap out of my doc by how organized I was. Just be prepared to have lots of blood drawn the day of and/or various times of your cycle.


----------



## greekgirl

yeah, our doctor-FS- is nice, he's not perfect- but he seems to care. also he has his father to fall back on for advice who has been in the business of gynecology and a fertility specialist for over 30 years so that helps. if he makes a mistake or isn't sure of something he can ask his dad -who was there for my IVF. he told me he wanted to be a surgeon but his father insisted he go into the same practice and him... 
good job on passing the target! keep going! :happydance:
i also hope you don't need IVF at all! sorry if i offended by saying that i hope you only need the one... of course i hope you don't need it all! i hope i don't need a second round either!


----------



## ickle pand

No you didn't offend me at all. We all hope this cycle is going to be the one, whether it's natural or not, don't we?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

pinkfee said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> We're currently going through ICSI, should be starting Injections on Monday so about 2 weeks till egg collection hopefully.
> It's our only funded cycle we get on the NHS so keeping everything crossed that we're lucky and it works.
> x
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell3 I've just started my injections today, i'm down regging first so my egg collection will be more like mid july... Good luck though, really hopes it works!Click to expand...

I've been down regging since 6th but with nasal spray not injections and I'm so ready to just start injections now, feel like down regging has been going on forever.
Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.




ikmju4 said:


> does nobody have any advice about first fertility appointment then?

Every clinic is different but for our first appointment we met with the Dr who took all our medical info, if there's been any past pregnancys, family medical history, details about my cycles etc and then gave us forms for me to have bloods done on CD3 and 21, Hycosy scan and a SA for DH but no scans or tests were done on that first appointment.


----------



## lucylou7

hi all, hope every one is well.. Its got a very busy thread on here..

Fx for every one this month!

Ikmju - i went on my own to our first app, they did dildo cam, and took blood and i arranged my oh app for sa and they went back together and he had his sa and blood and we got an update our next appointment is 16 august so im presuming this will be to discuss result and what our best option is i know its ivf but which type, as oh has low morphology - good luck though hun!x

afm - waiting for the witch, cramps have started she should be here tomorrow, hope she suprises me and stays away!

Lucy xx


----------



## gilmore85

just checking in on you all while im on holiday, good luck with ivf ash!

Welcome to the newbies :wave:

AFM: Got a date through for my first ultrasound just before i went away so that will be done on the 3rd July


----------



## ikmju4

thanks guys, my OH has low morphology and motility and im not ovulating but theyre not sure why yet (not low ovarian reserve or thyroid)..... just nervous cos were in our twenties and its sad if ivf is our only option (as it is for all ages, didnt mean to sound like it meant anything) cos we only get one go at ivf (nhs funded) here. I love my OH so much and its heartbreaking that if we want to concieve naturally it probably won't be together. i do opk and get positives for several days in a row which i know means your body is struggling to ovulate and is some condition (can't remember the name of) anyone have this?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi Everyone,

I've not posted in a while, had trouble getting into the site & it kept rejecting my password.

Just wanted to say hi and cheer everyone on from the sidelines!
We still have a month to go till we are officially 'trying' again, it'll fly by i'm sure.

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just wanted to update you guys since I heard back from the IVF coordinator a few minutes ago. 

I am going to the IVF class on Tuesday of next week where I'll learn how to do the shots. I'm going to be on lupron, then get a period about 7 days later (that's what the nurse said) and then I'll be starting on stims. I'm going to be on menopur and GonalF until I'm ready to get the egg retrieval. She gave me an estimated ER day and it will be on July 25th and the ET either 3 or 5 days after that.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks ickle pand, I'm nervous but it needs to be done!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lots of luck Ash, hope the IVF works for you. your ER will be about 3 weeks after mine :)


----------



## Sticky Beans

Goodluck Ash!

Thats good you get to do it straight after your IUI's and not wait ages!:happydance:

xx


----------



## ickle pand

My chart had been looking so hopeful for this month but my temp nose dived this morning so I'm expecting AF probably tomorrow. I'm pretty crushed. I was hoping we wouldn't have to see the FS in 3 weeks but it looks like we'll have to after all. 

I'm starting to doubt our plan to ask to postpone IVF until January and am thinking that maybe we should just go for it as soon as it's offered. DH and I will have to talk it through over the weekend.


----------



## pinkfee

crikey Ash thats quick! Good Luck with the IVF! wow we've got a lot of us going through it at similar times... very exciting stuff! :happydance:

Ickle - sorry that you think AF is on its way... my advice for what its worth is if its offered don't wait. I understand the thought that doing it naturally is better (i've thought it myself) but quite frankly we don't give a second thought to taking anti-biotics or cold medication if you've got a cold or infection... you don't sit it out to prove you can beat it naturally... so i look at IVF in the same vein, its just aiding us to get to the end result! 

Hi sticky :hi: good to see ya! 

Gilmore - glad you got your scan date through and not long away either! 

Greekgirl - i'm on day 3 of downregging only another 2 weeks to go and then hopefully start the FSH injections. 

Hope she does too Lucy :af:


----------



## fisher640

10 dpiui here bfn. I had bad cramps and backache yesterday. So. Stupid infertility :brat: I really wanted to have good news for DH when he got home.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I suppose the main reason for waiting was wanting to delay the possiblity of using up our 3 free cycles and still not having a baby. What you say is true though.

AF started this afternoon so I'm definitely out. Just got to prepare for the appointment now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - sorry for the bfn ... I know exactly what you're going through though. I did 4 IUI's 1 with injectables and they all failed. It's heartbreaking but you'll get that bfp one day! 

Sticky beans - yes thank god for good insurance because if I didn't have this insurance I wouldn't be doing IVF right now since it's very expensive. 

AFM - just awaiting the start of IVF. I looked at my calendar today and realized that my ER and ET are going to collide with my appointment at kleinfelds for wedding dress shopping so I'm going to have to cancel that and move it either to an earlier date or a later date. I'd rather get pregnant then go wedding dress shopping :haha:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

well title says it all... 

Im so down at the moment, and have to have a rant...

Firstly AF arrived (which isn't really a suprise) but each month i hope and pray, any way i went to the shops as i had awful PP and wanted to cry they were that bad, and there was a girl shopping with her mum she looked about 18 and she was talking to the assistant (she must have known her) and she was complaining as she was pregnant and she is p*ssed off as she couldnt drink and it was her 21st and she was annoyed and what a crap birthday she is going to have blah blah blah and i really felt like screaming saying JUST SHUT UP!! clearly i didnt but i had awful PMT and as we all do want to be PG more than any thing :cry:

Then i got home and recieved a letter saying that our IVF app on 16 August has been cancelled and re arranged for 21 September!!!! (and we are away!!!)So as you can imagine burst into tears! I then called them today and asked why it has been cancelled and re arranged and they advised its because the doctor has booked annual leave!! So i spoke to appointments to see if they can move forward instead of further back and they said they coulnd't and i had to speak to this other lady, so called her who was not sympathetic and said well they have to have leave you know! (i felt like jumping down the phone and slapping her with a wet fish :dohh:) i nearly said " have you got children" as the woman had no empathy at all - this is the second time the appointment has been changed by them by the way! 

So i spoke with her manager who was very understanding and said to leave it with her. I dont mind cancelling our time away but i dont want to if the appointment is going to be changed again thats all i was saying... 

Any way she said she will call me on monday with an update :cry: Sorry for the rant, but i dont have any one that knows what we are going through apart from OH who has tried his best to cheer me up :-( 

Sticky - Hey hun, hope your well, good to hear from you 

Fisher - :-( Sorry its BFN, hopefully next time it will be BFP!

Ikle Pand - sorry AF has arrived (hugs) 

Ash - Wow thats quick! good luck hun x

Hope every one else is ok, 


Lucy xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Lucy that is terrible I am so sorry you are having to wait!! How come you have to wait so long I? It is so stupid you are put on a list when there is no need for it xx

Wow Ash that is quick, there will only be 2 weeks between us, my E/C is due the week of August 10th ish depending on how I respond to the drugs, I have to have a lower dose of 112.5iu as I have 12+ resting follicle count on each ovary. It should of been 150iu! Are you doing long or short protocol? I am assuming your dong long, I have to start on day 21 which isn't too far away now :)

Pink How are you getting on? Any side effects? 

Sticky Nice to see you back!!

How are all the others! FF, Fisher Urchin Raz, I don't seem to keep in touch very well and all the original girls don't seem to be about much xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

My protocol is called down regulation .. I'm really not sure if it's long or short but what I do know is that I start the lupron on July 8th which is CD 21 and then I'll be on that until I get a period (the nurse said I should get it about 7 days after I start) and then I start the stims and then estimated ER is July 25th so ET will be either 3 or 5 days after that. :) That seems short to me but maybe it is long protocol...? Lol

Best of luck with your IVF!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I just looked it up and I guess it turns out I'm on long protocol. :) Lol.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes I think you must be Ash, It must be just slightly different in the uk, I am DRing with synarel (sniffing)for 3 weeks then stimming with Gonal F for how ever long that takes for the follicles to get to 20mm it could take up to 2 weeks, you seem to have more accurate dates than we do it is slightly shorter than mine but it is the same, wow we are gonna be so close as I start DR on July 7th eek Excited :) 
At least we can hold each others hand throughout xXx


----------



## Dazed

I'm still here stalking away MrsHowley. I don't say much because I'm starting to feel like I don't belong. Most of you are under going IVF or IUI and I'm still at a standstill since I don't feel I can afford any of those things. I actually don't feel like I belong on BnB at all anymore since the other thread I'm on consists of all mom, preggos or TTC #2. Trying to keep my PMA, but its slowly going down the gutter.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Dazed I felt like that a while ago, everyone was having treatment and on the odd occasion you would get the ones who can get PG naturally, I know I can't and I was stuck in fertility treatment limbo!! Everything just takes so long, I hope that things will progress for you soon, we have all been in your situation and I promise you will not be forgotten, It is just hard to find a happy medium when your stuck in limbo (((HUGS))) xXx


----------



## fisher640

Lucy.
I'm glad for your rant as that's roughly how I'm feeling as well. Depressed and frustrated and angry and sad. 

I think AF will start in another day or so. She's not technically here yet. But I've got bad cramps and spotting so... Another bust. I don't know where to go from here and DH is still in Europe for another 1.5weeks to talk it through. I start my new job in a little more than a week so that's going to really conflict with future plans. I don't know if I want to take a break this cycle and schedule appointment to talk it over with the doc or if I want to start another round of clomid in the hopes of another IUI. With the new job it would be kind of like roulette whether we got to do the IUI or not. And I guess after 3 IUIs with clomid I feel like clomid alone may not be worth it? Or take a break and just save as much money as possible for IVF possibly next summer?

I'm just sad and overwhelmed.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mrs.Howley - it's nice to have someone going through the same thing :) or close to it at least! I hope it works for both of us!


----------



## urchin

Hi Mrs H :hi:

I'm still around, but I don't post on this thread much any more seeing as I'm not LTTTC any more ... but I do read the it every day and am always quietly cheering everyone one.

I love the girls on this thread - and I really do believe that every one of us deserves to get our take home baby... for us to struggle for so long with the heartache and dashed hopes and just keep going, says an awful lot about how much we want to be mothers and what good mothers we will be :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Dazed said:


> I'm still here stalking away MrsHowley. I don't say much because I'm starting to feel like I don't belong. Most of you are under going IVF or IUI and I'm still at a standstill since I don't feel I can afford any of those things. I actually don't feel like I belong on BnB at all anymore since the other thread I'm on consists of all mom, preggos or TTC #2. Trying to keep my PMA, but its slowly going down the gutter.

Oh dazed :hugs: you do belong, whether you're having treatment or not, we're all still trying. I know its hard when it doesn't feel like you're doing anything to move things along and even worse when you can't afford to. :hugs:

Lucy - rant away... even though i'm going through my cycle at the moment, i've also been feeling angry at people who just don't appreciate what they've got. Really sorry to hear about your apt and i've got my fingers crossed that they manage to find an earlier date. Its not fair that they've changed the apt twice. 

Fisher :hugs:

MrsH - not doing too bad, not sure if its a side effect from the buserelin but i've had quite bad flatulence :blush:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Nice to see you Urchin I hope Eenie is growing beautifully!! Any names yet for her??

Pink I am glad you have only got the farts I think I could handle that, but pregnant women farts are supposed to be the worst :)

How is Wannabe? Does anyone hear from her too, I hope she is doing good!!

Well I am off to my friends wedding today, I am very much looking forward to it!! Although me and hubby were in bed and we got talking about when we got married and what we thought our life would be like now, and it is so different to what we had wished for, made me a bit sad really, but we are nearly there now, we move next week and the week after we start IVF! FINALLY :)


----------



## lucylou7

thanks pink & fisher.. Feel a little bit better today still angry just hope there is some good news on monday where we can get our appointment sooner..

Dazed - you do still belong here, we are all still ltttc any we all support each other so dont be a stranger..

Urchin - good for you un drop by, hope your well..

Have a good weekend every one 

lucy xx


----------



## Kled

Well AF finally showed up last night. I called the doc this morning and he scheduled me for the ultrasound on Monday morning at 0800. Here's to a fast weekend! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Morning all - I can confirm the farts rumour - even the dogs look at me with disgust!

Mrs H - she's doing great - pop into my journal if you'd like to see some pics xxx
(as for names, they are in there too - a few pages back on P20!)


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. It really helps knowing that there is some support for me in here. It just gets harder to keep the PMA up month after month. I'm doing everyting I can within my power to reach the baby goal. I actually told DH we were DTD Friday when he really didn't want to cause he was tired. I had been having pains in both ovaries for a couple of days, so I wasn't going to miss the potential opportunity if I was ovulating. 

God, I would have never though I would ever talk about my lady parts as much as I do since I started TTC.


----------



## Kled

Went for my ultrasound this morning. My ovaries are typical PCOS ovaries. Kind of disappointed but at least I know what is going on. Currently CD4 and start Clomid tomorrow for CD5-9. They also want me to start temping so I need to find a good website to help keep track. Any suggestions for a good temping website?


----------



## ashknowsbest

fertilityfriend.com is a good charting website. You'll have to get a bbt thermometer and take your temp at the same time every morning, and you shouldn't get out of bed before you take the temp because it has to be like a resting temperature. Best of luck to you!


----------



## echo

Hi ladies, I'm still keeping tabs on you!
Just popping in to say hi, good luck, and :hugs:. 
I haven't been to see a doctor yet, just taking it easy this cycle (#38?). Trying to be positive and spread the vibes...


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All, 

Got some good news today, i got a phone call from the clinic today... and they have changed my appointment to this Thursday AM (Arghhhh) so i am very excited!! Any one any advise? Im going to take all my charting in etc and OH last SA details (only because last time i went to the hospital they had lost my file!) 

Very excited!!!    

Lucy


----------



## MyMarineAndMe

Hey all! New here. I belong to CountdowntoPregnancy.com. I am a military wife, and my husband and I have been TTC for about 3 years now. We had a lot of issues with my health insurance, just recently switched to his, so hopefully I can get a thorough check up, and an explanation as to what is going on. We started buying OPK's, but over time they just got too darn expensive. AF is irregular, and I'm a tad overweight. My husband is older than me by 11 years. We want to get pregnant something awful and sometimes, I feel like something is up, I get so excited, just to be let down. Thinking about giving it another go naturally for 6 or 7 more months then if no dice, I will be asking my doctor about Clomid. I've been trying to get my weight down, quit smoking, BD whenever we get the chance. I know when you're TTC you shouldn't really go to the bathroom, right after sex, but give it 20-30 min... but I can't help it, I don't like the way it feels. (Sorry tmi, I know). But even so, 3 years and still no luck? =( I hate when I get excited then wind up getting my hopes up. I can't tell yall how many times I've cried for days over this issue. Just looking to make some friends and talk to people with the same issue. Most of my friends are pregnant or have children so I feel as though I can no longer relate to them, and I guess I get a twinge of jealousy when they call me and tell me they're expecting another. Why is it so easy for them? (Sorry, feeling down again.)


----------



## Kled

Welcome MyMarine :)


----------



## fisher640

Kled said:


> Went for my ultrasound this morning. My ovaries are typical PCOS ovaries. Kind of disappointed but at least I know what is going on. Currently CD4 and start Clomid tomorrow for CD5-9. They also want me to start temping so I need to find a good website to help keep track. Any suggestions for a good temping website?

If you have an iPod/iPhone there is a great app called "wCal" or woman calendar or something. It's not free but it's the best one I've found it lets you adjust your LP, cover line etc. I personally found paper charting or trying to log into fertility friend daily to be a huge PITA.


----------



## ickle pand

FF do have free apps for smartphones now. I just use my iPhone to put my temp in in the morning and then any other info I can add wherever I am.

Even if you decide to use a different site, I'd say it's well worth signing up for FF for their charting course alone. It's really good and tells you everything you need to know about charting.


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got some good news today, i got a phone call from the clinic today... and they have changed my appointment to this Thursday AM (Arghhhh) so i am very excited!! Any one any advise? Im going to take all my charting in etc and OH last SA details (only because last time i went to the hospital they had lost my file!)
> 
> Very excited!!!
> 
> Lucy

Wow lucy is this for starting IVF? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
You can bring them with you but if i remember correctly the FS didn't look at mine at all. I think he asked me what my average cycle length was and how long i'd normally bleed for. And then the usual questions of how long you've been trying etc. Good idea to bring OH's last SA details just incase there is no file again! Good luck. 

Hi Mymarine... welcome :flower:

Kled I agree with ickle about FertilityFriend, its a good one to get you going.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies...sorry I have been MIA...I had family visiting all last week which was so nice! It takes your mind off of everything ya know!

I did my femara while they were here and started my SMEP last night. 

Other than that nothing new here. I am happy to see everyone is moving on and is one step closer to their bfp...good luck to us all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my IVF class. I didn't really learn anything new that I didn't already know but it was comforting knowing that there are other people going through the same things and that I'm not the only one. I'm not nervous for any of the shots except for the progesterone in oil shot ... eeck! It's a long needle and it's intramuscular so I'm a little freaked out by that but it is what it is. :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Pink, 

Thanks Pink, Yes it is i cant wait!! Its our second appointment so im assuming they will go through all the tests results and what protocol etc.. Ive got a list of questions to ask so hopefully will know more after thursday !

Any one heard from FF? Hope you are ok  

TTC - bet it was nice having family over, i know what you mean it does take your mind of things doesn't it!  

Lucy xx


----------



## gilmore85

well looks like af is on its way woke up with terrible migraine and now have cramps, but at least the storms have stopped :shipw:


----------



## Dazed

I'll be right there will you next week Gilmore. Had a headache yesterday and I usually get small ones around the time of AF. I actually had small cramps this whole TWW which is something different, but I think its the vitamins and hopefully a stronger O.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all, 

Well appointment went really well they are happy for us to start IVF and we are to call up first day of my next period! We're really happy but anxious as we really want it to work! 

Amy / dazed - hope the witch stays away!!

How's every one any one any plans for the weekend? This weather in the UK sucks at the moment! Where has the sun gone?? 

Lucy x


----------



## Dazed

Lucy - my area has your sun. The temp today is 99F and is to feel like 104F and tomorrow and the next few days are supposed to be similar!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes lucy it was nice to have them here....

I got my positive OPK last night and did my ovidrel shot so now I need to know when to start my progesterone...I am waiting to hear back from the RE.


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. We have our 2 years of trying to concieve appointment on Thursday with the fertility consultant. taken the day off because it was 'emotional' at our lst appointment in decemeber. 
I think our pct will offer iui next nf ivf after 3 years but I will read the guidelines before I go. I am expecting her to refer us to the clinic for iui at the appointment. We r in the unexplained camp so I haven't been offered clomid. Can anyone suggest any questions I should ask? I am going to ask if it would be worth trying clomid and I will ask her to explain all of our test results again because I didn't really understand in December except for 'there's nothing wrong' and ask if its worth repeating any tests. 

I really want to make the most of the appointment. I've spent the weekend out and about and all I have seen is beautiful baby bumps.


----------



## lucylou7

Mrs FX - Good look at your appointment! I would push for clomid, we were given clomid and we are 'unexplained' i just said it would not harm for us to try as even if you do ovulate it can mature your eggs so worth a shot...

Dazed - i wish we had nice weather, today has not been to bad, ive been on a nice ride on my horse today as the sun was shinning!

TTC - Whoop for the positive OPK!!

AFM - CD 11, still going to try on our own until IVF you never know hey,  x

Lucy x


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks for that Lucy. Are u in the Uk?


----------



## Dazed

Well, thanks to the very hot and humid weather, we have been suffering from really bad unexpected thunderstorms. Yesterday we had huge hail stones falling.


----------



## gilmore85

well af arrived on saturday so will be calling the docs this morning to book my day 3 bloods (hopefully they will squeeze me in or I'll have to wait til next month) then the hospital to book my hsg. I've got to admit I'm a little nervous about the HSG the consultant was all happy and positive when explaining 'its very similar to a smear' I'm sure thats all well and good for a 'normal' person but I find them uncomfortable and painful :(


----------



## ickle pand

I was really stressed out about my HSG but it's not really as bad as it sounds. I was sore afterwards but I got a bladder infection (which is apparently quite common so watch out for any symptoms). I was told to take the whole day off work, even though it was in the morning but I was well enough to meet some friends for lunch and wander round a museum in the afternoon. Hopefully they'll tell you the results straight away too, like they did with me.


----------



## pinkfee

MrsFX :flower: welcome... Good luck with the next apt. 

Good news Lucy :happydance: - did they tell you what protocol your on? and definitely no harm in trying before you get round to the IVF :winkwink:

Gilmore - My HSG was fine, it is similar to a smear in what the implements they use on you... but with this they have a screen where you can see your womb so i found that completely distracted me as its really interesting to see the dye hopefully flowing through your tubes... (i think if your tubes are blocked thats when it can be painful, but then at least they've found the issue) they also say it gives you a bit of a spring clean and there are debates that it might highten fertility for the few months afterwards. Although sadly that didn't happen for me. You'll be fine x


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I forgot about the 3 cycle increase in fertility. It certainly happened for me. I had the HSG in the Feb and got pregnant in the April, though it ended in m/c.


----------



## Dazed

My HSG was nothing like a smear TBH. I wish it was just like a smear because I never fell a thing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

My HSG hurt, but I think it is was because they do the old school way. When my RE saw my films she said they dont do it that way anymore....I had mine done where I live and brought it to my re.....


----------



## Dazed

Whats the old school way ttcbaby? I only ever thought there was one way.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Mrs FX - Yes we're in the UK, our PCT does not offer IUI so straight onto IVF for us, but we did try Clomid first didnt work for us, but have heard its worked for others! 

Amy - You'll be fine, i was worried about mine it was uncomfortable, and i had some sharp tummy pains but i took pain killers before hand which im sure it helped..

Pink - I know im very excited when does yours all start? Im not sure she didnt really say she mumbled to herself and was like oh yes your on that one.. All i know is that we have to call up on CD1 which is around 18th July and then we pick up drugs and start three weeks after?!? We were meant to see the nerse after the doctor i presume to go through these bits but she wasnt free i was just glad that things are moving! 

TTC - What is the old way i wanna know too! ha 

Dazed - Where abouts are you? sounds like our freaky weather! ha 

Has any one heard from FF? Hope she is ok, not heard from her for a while (Hugs if your out there) 

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## Dazed

Virginia, USA


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies how are you all doing?? I hope things are progressing for you all!! Well we have finally moved last Thursday so been a bit crazy for us we have a bit of renovating to do which will more than keep us busy! 
I start my Synarel (sniffer) for D/R on Saturday, I cannot believe we are finally here and things are starting it has just come round so quickly!! :) xXx


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am not sure what the old school way was but that is what she said...she saw the film and at the entrance where my cervix was there was a tool she could see the tip of which kinda looked like a drip head. It was when she saw that she made the comment. I think the difference now is that they use a small catheter or something similiar....I could be wrong.

Mrshowley - good luck....let us know how the DRing is going for you.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Well I finally got my referral to the Specialist, I guess my doc thinks I've put up with enough Clomid already. I was feeling like I finally had a pretty regular cycle (albeit 35 days long) until I had some mid-cycle-pre-ovulation spotting :cry:

Clomid never worked for my mother and it doesn't seem to be working its magic for me so I'm hopeful to move onto the next option! :happydance:

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic that a new course of treatment may work for me.

ashknowsbest - how's the first cycle of IVF coming along? I may not be long behind you.


----------



## Dazed

Mmm, I would be interested to know exactly what the old method is compared to the new method. Mine hurt like and SOB, but I think it was when they blew up the balloon catheter. I also just think I'm sensitive to pain because if I get poked in the ribs by someone I wince in pain for like 5 minutes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

My first IVF cycle is still not going anywhere as of yet. I'm due to start the lupron shots on July 8th. My insurance approved it as far as I know and we're getting ready to start. I received all of my medication in the mail and I'm going away this weekend so starting next weekend I'll be doing the Lupron as long as everything looks good at my bloodwork on Sunday the 8th. :) I'll let you know how I get on from there!! Best of luck to you! Clomid didn't work for me either, neither did injectables.


----------



## Kimiw

Hi all,

Me and DH have been trying for baby #1 for 6 very long years. I have PCOS and tried Clomid three years ago 2x w/100mg and 1x w/150 mg and did not respond to any of the cycles ( was on 1700mg of metformin as well). Here I am three years later trying Clomid again but this time on 1500 mg of Metformin and 200mg of clomid. CD 17 three mature follicles! woohoo! Positive OPK on CD 18 and I am currently 6 dpo. My feelings have been up and down, one minute I think Yes this is our month! And the next I want to curl up in a ball and cry because I think we have failed again. I am keeping my fingers crossed that finally after 6 years we will see a BFP! good luck and lots of baby dust to all you other LTTTCers!


----------



## ickle pand

I bet you're dying to get started now Ash. I know I would be. 

Kimiw - Good luck. I think we all go a bit mad during the 2WW no matter how many times we go through it. 

1 week to go until our appointment with the FS. I have so many questions including whether or not we should delay starting IVF to give my body a chance to recover from the very strict diet I've been on or if we should just go for it as soon as we're at the top of the list. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all. DH has been great, he's happy to do what I want to do since I have to go through the bulk of it. I'm really split at theiment but hopefully once I get my questions answered one option will be clear.


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Pink - I know im very excited when does yours all start? Im not sure she didnt really say she mumbled to herself and was like oh yes your on that one.. All i know is that we have to call up on CD1 which is around 18th July and then we pick up drugs and start three weeks after?!? We were meant to see the nerse after the doctor i presume to go through these bits but she wasnt free i was just glad that things are moving!
> 
> Has any one heard from FF? Hope she is ok, not heard from her for a while (Hugs if your out there)
> 
> Hope every one else is ok
> 
> Lucy xx

I've already started on the downregging part, have my first scan on thurs so hoping i've been suppressed and that I can start the FSH injections next. Sounds like your on the same one as I am, call up on CD1 and start injection or spraying from CD21. 

Re FF: i follow her journal, its under the TTC journals called Creating Faith, maybe pop in and say hello 

ickle - i'm sure the FS will be able to give you the best advice, as long as your taking vitamins i'm sure it'll be okay to start straight away... all they really seem to be bothered about at my place is whether i'm taking folic acid! 

MrsH - good luck for sat, exciting times! 

Kimmi - welcome :flower: good luck for this cycle i hope you get your BFP very soon x


----------



## Sullie06

Hi Ladies! I would love to join you as we are LTTTC our first child as well. DH and I have been married for 6 years, started TTC our first baby in Feb 2010. Got pregnant naturally in March/April and miscarried at 12wks. Had to have a D&C in June 2010. 

Countless tests, 8 rounds of Clomid, 7 with IUI and no reason we have not conceived. Starting IUI with Injectables next cycle after a 6 month break.


----------



## lucylou7

mrs H, Ash - Im not far behind you lovley ladies we have to call on CD 1 which is going to be around 18th July so i really hope we have lots of IVF babies !!

Kimi - Welcome to our group full of support and lovely ladies! Sorry you've not had any success, but hopefully this will be your BFP! 

Ikle Pand - Bet you are counting down and count wait for your appointment i know what i was like! 

Pink - Thanks i will go on the hunt for FF, check in and say hi thank you! Yes sounds like the same, ive joined another thread and every one seems to know so much about IVF and it scares me a little, i feel at home here though! do you mind me asking what clinic you are at? we are at st marys, manchester 

Sullie - Welcome to the group! good luck on your next cycle hope it works for you! 

Lucy x


----------



## ickle pand

I am lucylou. We've seen him plenty of times before but everytime has ended with no real progress because of my weight but as you can see by my ticker I've finally sorted that out so I feel quite excited that we might be moving forward. I'm a bit nervous too though lol!


----------



## gilmore85

well my ultrasound turned into an internal scan as apparently I am part of 10% of the female population that has a tilted uterus so she couldn't see anything on the ultrasound. My results will get sent to the consultant and I got my HSG date for 10th July at 9am


----------



## ickle pand

Got to love the dildo cam lol! 

I got such a shock the first time I got one of them. I'd had an external U/S first and then was allowed to empty my bladder. When I came back, they'd kicked my BF at the time out of the room and the male tech had a condom in his hand lol!


----------



## gilmore85

It was my first encounter with dildo cam lol

OH was allowed to stay in with me but didn't notice a condom think I was just lubed up tbh i wasn't exactly looking


----------



## ickle pand

They usually put a condom with gel in it over the probe and then put more gel on the outside. Makes it easy to keep clean and hygenic. Makes sense when you think about it, but I'd wish they'd warned me lol!


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Pink - Yes sounds like the same, ive joined another thread and every one seems to know so much about IVF and it scares me a little, i feel at home here though! do you mind me asking what clinic you are at? we are at st marys, manchester
> 
> Lucy x

I'm at The Hammersmith, west london. Yes i felt the same the first time around, but don't worry your clinic will talk you through everything and feel free to msg me any questions or post them in here... actually MrsH started another thread in the assisted conception bit which we could move our IVF chatter to so the other girls in here don't feel bogged down with it? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...assisted-conception-club-baby-numero-1-a.html

just an idea? 



ickle pand said:


> Got to love the dildo cam lol!
> 
> I got such a shock the first time I got one of them. I'd had an external U/S first and then was allowed to empty my bladder. When I came back, they'd kicked my BF at the time out of the room and the male tech had a condom in his hand lol!

 :haha:

lol that really made me laugh! Ah dildo cam... my old friend! i've got an appointment with one tomorrow morning... what joy! 

Hi Sullie - welcome :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

ikle pand - Wow you seem to been doing well i checked your ticker! 

Amy - Dildo cam oh the joys! roll on your next appointment 10th July  

Pink - Sound like a plan - thanks hun  

Lucy xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hey everyone,:hi:

Hope everyone's doing ok, I have my fs appointment this month so will be jumping back intottc. Its good timing to as will be on cd30 so if i need to take any clomid etc i wont have to wait a whole cycle:thumbup:

Welcome to the newbies were all a friendly bunch here.

Goodluck to everyone in their 2ww

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gilmore - I'm am one of that 10% also....whoop whoop  

Sticky - welcome back hun so happy you back on this crazy roller coaster


----------



## Selina7

using the site and new to this thread....

just got back from my appt with the RE....:cry:

me day 3 FSH 15!!! which is high not good .... had more blood work done today...

DH low count when we asked what it was we were told 70! :nope: not good at all ... he has been referred to a specialist will meet with him late Aug. ....more testing 

were told it is unlikely typical ovulation stimulating hormones will work nor will IUI... IVF is most likely only option.... :cry:


in 3 months we will meet back again... so upsetting....


----------



## timeforababy

hi everyone :) 

I've just started my 13th cycle TTC#1. can I join here?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Welcome Selina & timeforababy!

xx


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Welcome Newbies to the thread! :flower:

I'm thinking Clomid has officially stopped getting me to ovulate :cry: I've had spots of EWCM for weeks, my temp has been up and down and I've had a bunch of borderline OPKs but nothing positive even though I test more than once a day when I'm close to when I expect ovulation.

I'm pretty excited and nervous about going to see the Fertility Specialist/Reproductive Endocrinologist next week! It feels a little bittersweet because part of me had hoped (naively) that I wouldn't need a specialist's help :nope: and part of me is really excited/anxious to move on and out of Clomid HELL. :thumbup:

Any tips for my first specialist visit?


----------



## fisher640

I've been MIA because I started my new job and it's been craaaaaaazy. IUI #5 is scheduled for tomorrow morning!


----------



## pinkfee

welcome Selina and timeforababy :flower:

Selina - it is rough to hear news like that but i'm going through IVF at the moment and have already had 1 cycle that was successful but unfortunately i MC at 11weeks. It feels like the last resort but for me its the only time i've ever had a BFP so i've only got positives to say about the process... hang in there. 

Hi Sticky :hi: - good to have you back 

Hoping - I never did Clomid but sorry its not worked out for you. First FS appt is fine, they'll just make sure you've had all the tests they require. Make sure your able to tell them all about your periods (how regular, how long they last etc) 

Ooo good luck Fisher!


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to the newbies :) 

I'm not having the best weekend so far. DH is a volunteer lifeboatman and has been put on standby because there's due to be bad floods this weekend, so we're just waiting for the phone to ring. If he goes, he could be away for our FS appointment on Tuesday. I've got my mum standing by so I wouldn't have to go alone but we'll just have to wait and see what happens. I'm also due to ov on Wednesday so that's another crap timing! 

I've been having some problems with my shoulder for the last fortnight. I went back to the doctors yesterday. He wants me to keep taking diclofenac which I'm not really happy about since NSAIDs can cause temporary infertility but I don't have a choice because the pain in so bad. I've been referred for physiotherapy and also to see the rheumatologist again so hopefully I'll get some answers soon. I'll have to see what the FS says about IVF and NSAIDs. So many appointments just now!


----------



## Selina7

Thank you ladies for being so warm and welcoming...

Good luck ickle pand hopefully the NSAIDs won't interfere

Good luck with your second ivf pinkfee.... like you I have never had a bfp and have just found out why... so hopefully with ivf I will end up with a healthy baby one day...

anyone have DH with very low sperm count?? that is what our biggest hurdle will be ... RE intern suggested donor sperm DH almost hit the floor an absolute no from him! He is making a few lifestyle changes and going to see the specialist retesting SA in 3 months ... thinking about fertlaid for men any one tried this does it help???

as for me FSH 15 @ 28 yrs old not good but they seemed hopeful like they could work with that however they suggested that IUI and drugs like Clomid would not work for our situation.... 

any input??

Good luck and hugs ladies ... Thank you all I really need the support right now pretty shocked and upset by the last appt left me with too many questions...


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Selina & Timeforababy - Welcome :hi:

Selina - My OH Sperm was low (only slightly) and low morphology (2%), we thought that the morphology was an issue for us, and we are stating IVF around 18th July, and the Dr said his morphology is nothing to worry about :shrug: so not really sure?? we did try fertileaid and when OH was tested again his morpholgy went up to 3% but the doc said it will go up and down its one of things... Life style changes are always good though we cut out alcohol and both tried getting fitter i say tried! ha ha

Sticky - Welcome back hun! hope you are well ? x

Fisher - hows the IUI going hun?

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## Selina7

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Selina & Timeforababy - Welcome :hi:
> 
> Selina - My OH Sperm was low (only slightly) and low morphology (2%), we thought that the morphology was an issue for us, and we are stating IVF around 18th July, and the Dr said his morphology is nothing to worry about :shrug: so not really sure?? we did try fertileaid and when OH was tested again his morpholgy went up to 3% but the doc said it will go up and down its one of things... Life style changes are always good though we cut out alcohol and both tried getting fitter i say tried! ha ha
> 
> Sticky - Welcome back hun! hope you are well ? x
> 
> Fisher - hows the IUI going hun?
> 
> Hope every one else is ok
> 
> Lucy xx


good luck with your ivf hope this brings u the :bfp: u r hoping for


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I will have to read through this thread later, but for now wanted to say hello to everyone and that I'm in the same boat ttc #1 long term. We were married in '09, started ttc July 2010, got pregnant first cycle trying, miscarried, d&c first week of September 2010 (tissue tested - xxy). Got pregnant after waiting for one period, miscarried again (at 11.5 weeks, this time after seeing great heartbeat on first ultrasound ay 7.5 weeks , d&c January 2011 (tissue tested - normal chromosome count, not sure what happened). Been ttc ever since and no more bfp's. Unexplained infertility. Three failed clomid/iui cycles, now on to IVF. I should be starting injections around July 17th. Luteal lupron protocol.


----------



## fisher640

Lucy, the IUI was okay. The nurse Came in to do it and couldn't get the catheter in. So two speculums and two catheters later she got the doctor who came in and did it so fast and painless there's part of me that thinks she just squirted it in there and didn't bother getting the catheter in? Only because every single one when they get the catheter thought there's mild cramping and it feels like my stomach is doing flip flops (like I might faint or something) but this time it felt that way while the nurse was fiddling but NOTHING with the doctor. Weird. 

If this IUI doesn't work we need to have a follow up appointment to discuss where were going from here. :-/


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Notoptimistic - welcome :flower: sorry for your loss and i hope you'll have a successful IVF cycle. 

Fisher - Good luck with this IUI i've got everything crossed that this is the one!


----------



## lucylou7

Welome notoptimistic  Sorry for your losses, and good luck on the IVF train! 

Fisher - Poor you hun! bet that was slightly uncomfortable for you :-/ good luck for this cycle and if not hope your follow up appointment goes well  

Well CD 21 for us, and you we're hoping for a natrual BFP before IVF starts in July, we can hope hey...

hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, just checking in....I wish you all luck this cycle!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies, just thought I'd post an update on our FS appointment yesterday. Sorry its a bit long lol!

Well the good news is that we're officially on the IVF list now and it's been backdated to March last year. The bad news is that the waiting list is 3 years long now so we'll have to wait until March 2014 unless we self-fund. I'm a bit disappointed but there's nothing we can do about it so we're not dwelling on it. 

I'm getting progesterone levels checked this cycle to confirm ov and I got a u/s today. Got a lovely big follie waiting to pop (roughly 23mm) and my lining is nice and thick so I'm happy about that. 

He said clomid wasn't worthwhile since I'm likely ovulating. And my thyroid was checked when I first went to the clinic he said it was normal and I think it was 12 if I was looking at the right result upside down. 

I asked about metformin but he didn't think it was appropriate for me and aspirin he said that it's recommended for women with known problems after a BFP and wouldn't cause any problems but he's not sure if it'd have any benefit. Same with accupuncture. 

He was very impressed with my weight loss and even asked my advice about how to sell it to other women who were struggling with their weight. 

So all in all it was a positive appointment. We're considering trying a duo fertility monitor in the meantime but it's a lot of money.


----------



## pinkfee

Ickle.. well i suppose thats good and bad news isn't it... sorry you have to wait so long to start the IVF... but hopefully you won't need it anyway and you'll get a BFP very soon! 

I've not done acupunture, but a lot of women swear by it, if you find it difficult to relax then its maybe something to think about... i don't think many doctors would tell you it will benefit, cos its not been proven scientifically. 

Good luck x


----------



## gilmore85

afternoon ladies, quick update from my HSG yesterday.

not sure if my tubes are blocked as my canal is very narrow that they couldn't even get through so will have to have surgery as he thinks this may be way we can't conceive. basically he says that he could of poked around all day and not got anything through which is always nice to hear!!

So my tubes may still be blocked we just can't check yet :shrug:


----------



## gilmore85

ickle sounds very promising sorry about the wait but at least now your on the list :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pinkfee. We're hoping not to need IVF but I was mentally prepared to start it in the next few months as the list was only 18 months long last year. 

It's tempting to self fund, but it's such a lot of money to gamble on something that's not even got a 50/50 chance of succeeding. I'm looking into duofertility monitor since it's considerably cheaper and if you follow their guidelines and don't get pregnant in a year, you get your money back. 

Thanks gilmore. That's not so great about the HSG, but if they've found out what's wrong, even if it's not what they were looking for, then that's got to be a step forward in fixing it.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, Good luck with everything. :hugs: Sorry that the IVF wait list is so long, hopefully once your problem is corrected surgically you can move on to conceive the old fashioned way or do IUI and than you wont have to wait!!

AFM, sorry I have been missing in action for so long girls. I have been silently stalking and trying to keep up with everyone well I was away though!! I have been so busy with work. I recently went from being a temporary employee to getting hired on permanent and got a pay raise so that is going well. I finally have vacation and sick time!! I had to put in my 2 week notice though and threaten to quit to force them to hire me on permanent and give me a pay raise though!!! Apparently I had been doing a good job though so my boss got the approvals to hire me on and get me a pay raise. :thumbup: I was glad I put my foot down and let my boss know that I wanted more $$ or else I would of still been sitting there at lower pay as a temp with no benefits!!

On another note, my infertility DR left the practice and I was disappointed because she was the only female at the practice and I have never been comfortable with a male DR doing the gyno stuff. So I started to look for a new female infertility DR at aother location but that was a challenge, there aren't very many female infertilty specialists that participate with my health insurance close to my home, and many of them were in locations that are inconvinent, like in the cities where you have to pay $20 an hour to park and deal with the crazy city traffic, plus their costs for IUI were way higher than my current practice and our health insurance doesn't cover IUI so we are going to have to pay for that ourselves so I decided to suck it up and make an appointment for a surgical consult with a male DR at my old practice. Plus I would have to have all of my records transfered to a new DR office if I left and not sure what kid of testing I would have to repeat again before they could do surgery etc. So for time, money and to save myself a headache my surgical consult is scheduled for 07/31/2012 so that I can finally move forward with getting the surgeries I need so we can do the IUI soon!!!

As for the surgeries I need a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus because my uterus has to be clear before I can do IUI. I also may possibly have one tube blocked because the dye didnt flow through one of my tubes when I did my HSG, although the other tube was fine, so I can do a laparascopy at the same time and that will allow them to see if they can get the die to run through and unblock my second tube. The Lap is optional though and I dont have to do it, I am leaning towards doing them both though so I can have the absolute best chance possible to get pregnant, after all 2 for sure open tubes is better than just one. I am hoping that I dont have to do anymore infertility testing/exams since I haven't been to my fertility Dr's office since the beginning of the year. I would hate to have to repeat the saline sono, it so uncomfortable.:wacko: I was hoping to just do a meet and greet to talk to the new DR to make sure I was comfortable with him and that I liked him, since he is going to be a new DR for me. I was comfortable with my old DR, she was very nice and I was used to her. It's bad enough that the DR is down there looking at your vagina for 20 minutes poking around and is a female, I am not sure how I feel about a male DR doing all of that at this point, but out of desperation I am trying to find a way to be okay with it. I am tired of postponing my surgery and feeling like time is going by so fast, my biologcal clock is ticking and I am not getting any younger, I need to get moving on having my family like yesterday!!! I am going to be 33 this year!!! UGGHHH!!!:wacko:

If I am sedated and have the male DR doing surgery than I wont know anyways since I will be knocked out anyways,LOL!!! 

I am hopeful that maybe the polyp in my uterus is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet, it could be blocking the :spermy: from getting to the egg, and maybe once I have the surgery i could get pregnant naturally!!Although the next challenge is DH's low :spermy:count. I cant change that after all so there will still be a good chance we will need IUI regardless. 

Do any of you girls feel uncomfortable with male DR poking aorund in your lady parts? Or is that just my problem???:dohh:Don't get me wrong though the male DR I am going to instead is very qualified and skilled, his background is impressive for sure, so I shouldfocus on that aspect of it and not just the fact that he is a male, he hs probably seem thousands of vaginas after all and I dont have anything he hasn't seen yet right??:wacko:


----------



## Selina7

I was actually considering leaving my female RE to find a male! We had received the news about DH's low count by an intern (our RE is the head of the practice apparently sloughed us off) She was very presumptuous regarding DH's SA results she questioned whether he had been close to chemical warfare and accused him of steroid use as well as throwing the donor sperm option at us without even assessing whether or not we would even consider it (DH is still boiling about her lack of sensitivity regarding male infertility he wants to contact the clinic). 

DH needs the attention this is so hard for him. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Selina, Thanks for your thoughts on the topic!! :flower:

I am so sorry that your DR was being so insensitive. :hugs: My DH and I have discussed the possibility of donor sperm, but it would be an absolute last resort if everything else failed. It is a very difficult decision to come to and takes alot of thought. There are so many things to consider, with the donor sperm and to just jump straight to that without being offered any alternatives is difficult!!! And I am sure that you are like me and want to have your husbands biological child if possible!!:hugs:

My infertility DR said we had to have over 5 thousand sperm to be able to do IUI and I had my DH on fertility vitamins at a real high dose befre the last SA we did and he got up to 6.5 million and 65% motility, which is just enough for us to be able to get the green light o do IUI, so I was happy with those results. They prefer at least 10 thousand sperm to do IUI, But will do it with over 5 thousand minimum. But I have to get this darn surgery out of the way first!! Sigh....:wacko: I am not looking forward to it but I know it is a necessary evil, and that the pain will be worth it in the long run!!


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, I know how you feel about a male dr! I felt the same way! Unfortunately the only RE's in my town are male, there are only two. So I really had no choice... Honestly, I have always had a female OB so I was nervous about having a male, but I almost prefer my male dr because he is more compassionate and concerned. I had him do my hsg, lap, and hysteroscopy and didn't think too much of it. For the hsg my husband was in the room along with a femal nurse and for my lap & hysteroscopy there was at least one female nurse in the OR. Also, when I have my appointments with my RE there is always a female nurse in the room for the exam if my dh can't come. I guess what I am trying to say is your concerns are valid and it's normal to be uncomfortable but there are procedures in place to make sure that you are comfortable. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Wannabe, I know how you feel about a male dr! I felt the same way! Unfortunately the only RE's in my town are male, there are only two. So I really had no choice... Honestly, I have always had a female OB so I was nervous about having a male, but I almost prefer my male dr because he is more compassionate and concerned. I had him do my hsg, lap, and hysteroscopy and didn't think too much of it. For the hsg my husband was in the room along with a femal nurse and for my lap & hysteroscopy there was at least one female nurse in the OR. Also, when I have my appointments with my RE there is always a female nurse in the room for the exam if my dh can't come. I guess what I am trying to say is your concerns are valid and it's normal to be uncomfortable but there are procedures in place to make sure that you are comfortable. :)

Thanks for your response, those are some good points!! The nurses at my Infertility practice are all wonderful and very nice and I know that they will be accompanying the male DR i he has to any exams, and to assist with everything. My DH s going to go with me so that should help some!! 

If I chicken out and continue to hunt for another female infertility DR it may take alot of additional time to figure out and there is no guarantee that I would like the new female DR just because they were female. I like my infertility practice, and everyone is very nice there from the surgery scheduler to the nurses. :thumbup: Plus the background of the male DR that I hve an appointment with is more impressive than my female dr that left the practice!! Hmmm, can you tell I am trying to convince myself and focus on the positives in this scenario, LOL...:wacko:


----------



## tlm

Good luck!! Keep us posted! I was reading your signature and noticed that you have a fibroid. I had two that my RE removed during the hysteroscopy in March. Does your dr want to remove yours at the same time you do your lap? Mine said that since we were doing the lap we might as well get rid of them too, since they can grow during pregnancy...


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Good luck!! Keep us posted! I was reading your signature and noticed that you have a fibroid. I had two that my RE removed during the hysteroscopy in March. Does your dr want to remove yours at the same time you do your lap? Mine said that since we were doing the lap we might as well get rid of them too, since they can grow during pregnancy...

Thanks for the good luck!!:hugs:I will for sure keep you ladies upated!!:thumbup:

The fibroid is embedded in my uterus wall so I dont think the DR thought it was necessary to remove it. The polyp was coming out from my uterus wall and was blocking things in there so it has to go before I can move forward with IUI. But since I am meeting with a new DR to go over everything I think I will ask his opinion about it as well and see if he agrees.

How soar were you after your hysteroscopy? Did it take you a long time to heal after?


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, my doctor said no working out or sex for a week post surgery. I had both the lap & hysteroscopy done at the same time. The lap is a little more invasive in that they need to make incisions in your abdomen to see what's going on. For the hysteroscopy they go up through your cervix. I had bleeding for 4 or 5 days, but it wasn't as bad as a period - I think this was due to the hysteroscopy. It's hard to tell what side effects are from which procedure... :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks wannabeprego. No more surgery planned for me though and I can't have IUI on the NHS as it apparently only helps if there's a male factor, so it's all natural for the next 20 months unless we won the lottery lol!

I really don't mind who's looking around down there - but then I've had so many examinations and treatments now I'm pretty jaded to it all. I've found that male doctors can be more sympathetic than female ones, but maybe that's just the doctors I've met. Just remember that they're professionals and have someone chaperoning you and I'm sure you'll be fine :)


----------



## Dazed

I was shakey at first about a male dr, but I figured he was a professional so I should just get over it. I didn't have a choice anyways since I was seeing him on an emergency basis when I was having my miscarriage.


----------



## gilmore85

i had a male consultant doing my hsg on tuesday, when I first heard it was going to be a man I felt a bit embarrased but as soon as it was time for the procedure I forgot all about that


----------



## pinkfee

gilmore85 said:


> afternoon ladies, quick update from my HSG yesterday.
> 
> not sure if my tubes are blocked as my canal is very narrow that they couldn't even get through so will have to have surgery as he thinks this may be way we can't conceive. basically he says that he could of poked around all day and not got anything through which is always nice to hear!!
> 
> So my tubes may still be blocked we just can't check yet :shrug:

lol don't doctors have a lovely way of putting things! when i was having a scan on the last IVF cycle... one doctor said 'you have a very small ovary for your age' in a very dismissive tone!... well i could have said several unpleasant things about him... there's no need to be rude!?! 

Well at least you might have found the reason you're having problems... and i hope it puts you on to the path of that BFP! 

Wannabe - good to see you hun. Glad work is going well and good on ya for getting made permanent and a payrise! :thumbup: The girls have already said it but i've mostly had male doctors do my procedures, over here in the UK you kind of don't get a choice really, unless your paying privately. And I do find that sometimes they are more sympathetic than their female counterparts! Good luck and hope you find a nice one that your comfortable with. 

xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All! 

Hey Amy - Well at least you know what may be the problem may be now hun? When did they say they are looking at surgery?

Ickle - well done with the weight loss! Glad you are now on the IVF list, sorry its going to be a while hun! 

Wannabe - :hi: welcome back! Glad work is going really well! I know what you mean i was and am not that comfortable with a male doctor, however i have kind of got to the point although its not the best if it gets us our little buddle of joy i will do what ever it takes

Hope every one else is ok ?

Lucy xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't have a lot of time right now to catch up but wanted to let you girls know that I start the lupron tonight and then stims on day 1 of my period which should come in about 7 days ...


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - well isnt that the good the bad and the ugly.....Sorry that wait is so long, but the good news is in the meantime with all these tests they might be able to find out that there is some simple problem that can be fixed. I hope so! good luck hun!

Wannabeprego - I am not comfy with a male either....My RE is a female and I love love love her....I understand why you would want to find another female. I had a hysterscopy done in March to remove a fibroid that was protruding into the uterus and I really felt ok afterward...the worse part I found was the GA. Pain -wise I didnt need to take anything.

Gilmore - I hope they get to the bottom of this soon. Please keep us up to date. What will they do now?

Ash - good luck hun, let us know how you are doing!

afm - I HAVE TO TEST TOMORROW...I hate testing...I hate negatives but I have to know whether to get off of the progesterone or not. I am so sick of negatives....My DH said how will you know it will be negative and my response was....after 3 years of negatives....It is all you know. Anyway, I need to positive vibes ladies....negative or positive, I just need to learn to handle it whatever the outcome!


----------



## tlm

Good luck ttcbaby117! I know how you feel! Almost two years of ttc and never had a BFP! After so long you just expect to see a BFN! I will be right behind you with my beta on Tuesday! Let's start the bfp's coming!!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks TLM - yes you are right lets start the BFP's....I have this test staring at me...LOL....and I keep giving it the Bird!!!! hahahahahah


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies!!! I have missed all of you lovely girls!! :flower:

Thanks for sharing your experiences with male DR's vrs female DR's. Everyone made pretty good points. :thumbup: For now I am trying to keep calm and continue with my appointment at the end of the month despite him bein a male DR. I am hoping that once I meet this guy I will feel at ease and will like him, and that I am making it out to be worse in my head than it really is going to be!!!! I have a tendency to overthink things and freak out more than I should. 


@TTCbaby117, Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Ash, good luck and baby dust to you to for this cycle!!!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-8.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Wannabe, my doctor said no working out or sex for a week post surgery. I had both the lap & hysteroscopy done at the same time. The lap is a little more invasive in that they need to make incisions in your abdomen to see what's going on. For the hysteroscopy they go up through your cervix. I had bleeding for 4 or 5 days, but it wasn't as bad as a period - I think this was due to the hysteroscopy. It's hard to tell what side effects are from which procedure... :)

Yeah, I have the option to do them both at the same time as well, and my old DR suggested I do them together so that I would only need to be sedated once with the anethesia. It is probably better to just do them both and just get it over with once and for all. 

Part of me was putting it off because I was scared of surgery, but the other reason was because we didnt have that much $$ saved to cover the out of pocket expenses from the surgery, but now we have a decent amount saved and I am working so we should be able to afford the surgery, my health insurance should cover most of it and my deductible is satisfied this year so i need to take advantage of that as well. 

Were you you in alot of pain after your surgery? How bad were your scars on your belly afterwords?

I had my gladd bladder out about 2 years ago and they removed it through laparascopy , i was very soar for the first several days , but pain medicine is a god send!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wannabeprego - I am not comfy with a male either....My RE is a female and I love love love her....I understand why you would want to find another female. I had a hysterscopy done in March to remove a fibroid that was protruding into the uterus and I really felt ok afterward...the worse part I found was the GA. Pain -wise I didnt need to take anything.

Thanks for sharing your experience with me!!:flower: What does GA stand for? I am glad that you didnt have any pain really, that makes me feel better about my upcoming surgery!!


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, I didn't find the recovery bad at all. I didn't take any of the pain or nausea pills after, just Advil for a few days and even that wasn't every 4-6 hours. The belly scars are not bad but they show more than I thought they would... They go in through your belly button (which you can't see at all) and then depending on what they find, they make an incisin about 1/2" long on either side of your pubic bone about an inch below your pubic hairline. O e of mine is hardly visible now, but the other one is still reddish/purple, maybe it will get better with time?!

Surgery was not my first choice and I was really nervous because I have never been put under, but now I wish I would have done it sooner! Overall it want too bad! I would say the worst part for me was the gas afterward, but it won't be any worse than what you experienced for you gallbladder!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TLM, thanks for sharing your experience!! It doesnt sound so bad!!! I have decent scars from my gall bladder surgery but they are in a different location, they went in through my belly button and u cant see the scars from that, but the 2 scars on the left middle side of my belly are easy to see. the biggest scar is at the top center of my belly, but that is where they had to pull out my gall bladder and they had 2 make the incision longer to pull it out, it was enlarged with stones. After the surgery it hurt to stand up, cough and laugh. My belly was very soar, and I was walking hunched over for a few days on strong pain meds, But what you are describing doesnt sound half as bad as my gall bladder surgery!!


----------



## ickle pand

Wannabeprego I just wanted to say that I had my laparoscopies years ago and I have to really hunt to find the two scars either side of my belly now. I did put oils and creams on them to help reduce scaring which maybe helped.


----------



## gilmore85

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hey Amy - Well at least you know what may be the problem may be now hun? When did they say they are looking at surgery?

Well the consultant doing the HSG said that they would send all the results to Dr Lloyd who is my FS and he/she (we havent met yet) will decide on the surgery but I'm not back there until 18th September so I have a long wait to find out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabeprego - GA is general anesthesia.

Afm - bfn this morning....I will come off the femara and see what the RE has in store for me now.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Sorry for the bfn ttc.

Wannabe good to see u back!

I love my male dr. Ive always found men explain things more & come up with an action plan. The last time i went he was off and i had a woman dr. She was sooo rude & made me feel like i was wasting her time. Ive asked not to have her again! You also always have a female nurse in the room when they do anything. - i bet youll be pleasantly suprised!

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Sticky - I hope the RE has a wonderful plan for me.....I need some inspiration!


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wannabeprego - GA is general anesthesia.
> 
> Afm - bfn this morning....I will come off the femara and see what the RE has in store for me now.

Sorry about the BFN!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck with your next cycle!! :dust::dust:

I have been testing too and I got a BFN this morning sigh.. I know my AF is coming because my face is full of pimples, i have cramps and have been craving junk food. Yesterday i had a Reeses Pieces sundae and it was so delicous, I was in heaven eating it!! LOL.. All tell tale signs the :witch: is on her way. But after almost 3 years of LTTC I know I am not getting a BFP without jumping through 20 more hoops and spending a ton of $$ on infertility treatments!!! sigh....:wacko: otherwise it would be way to easy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - I know how you feel....3 years is about that same time for me.....I dont know how much for of this I can take...in fact...when I think its been 3 years I cant believe how I have endured it....


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got bad news today. My insurance company didn't approve the IVF cycle (the finance department at my doctors office was WAY behind) ... they want us to do 2 more IUI cycles with injectables so that's what we're doing. We're not prepared to pay out of pocket of about $15k when they will cover it if we do 2 more IUI cycles without success so ... IUI it is .. FX'd one of them works and I won't even have to do the IVF at all.

I have mixed feelings about it .. I'm a little relieved that I don't have to do 3 shots and day and what not but I'm more sad than anything because I just want to be pregnant already.


----------



## fisher640

I'm officially 1 week post IUI #5 today and have absolutely ZERO bb soreness. Zero. Nothing. AND the FS can't see us for follow up until Aug 22. Lame. So! Sounds like at least 1-2 cycles off coming my way. 

My Question is: if you're paying totally out of pocket (like me) how many IUIs would you try before you save up for IVF? Like how many would you do before you're satisfied it really won't work for you?

And an open letter to unexplained infertility: why can't you just give us an answer or something to fix! I need some help here throw me a bone!!!!


----------



## fisher640

Ash, a couple more IUIs are totally worth it though to get IVF covered!


----------



## lucylou7

ttc & wannabe - sorry you've got bfn :-( fx for next cycle... 

Fisher - have you done 5 or 6 iui's? I think you've given a really good shot hun, has fs said any thing about what they think hun? X

lucy x


----------



## pinkfee

fisher640 said:


> I'm officially 1 week post IUI #5 today and have absolutely ZERO bb soreness. Zero. Nothing. AND the FS can't see us for follow up until Aug 22. Lame. So! Sounds like at least 1-2 cycles off coming my way.
> 
> My Question is: if you're paying totally out of pocket (like me) how many IUIs would you try before you save up for IVF? Like how many would you do before you're satisfied it really won't work for you?
> 
> And an open letter to unexplained infertility: why can't you just give us an answer or something to fix! I need some help here throw me a bone!!!!

How much is the difference between IVF and IUI where you are? as i think that would factor into my decision. The FS that I had on my first cycle of IVF when they told us that IUI wasn't covered by the NHS in our area in the UK, he didn't have a good opinion of IUI's but as never having tried it, I can't give you a definite answer.... but if you've given it 5 go's on the IUI and its still not working, maybe it is worth it to save up for IVF?


----------



## fisher640

We've done 5, 4 with clomid (in my signature) the cost difference is IUI is about $300 (except those cycles that I didn't get a positive OPK has we had to add in bloodwork and ultrasound to the tune of an additional $350). And I'm in the US and my insurance doesn't cover any of it : IVF would be approximately $10,000-$15,000 -- but I haven't actually gotten a quote from the FS yet as our follow up is late August.


----------



## urchin

gosh - IUI is a lot more expensive than that over here ... some friends of mine were doing it and it was costing well over £1,000 per go!


----------



## pinkfee

Wow thats a huge difference in price! I can now see the dilemma... such a difficult choice. I would probably leave doing another IUI until I could chat with the FS and find out prices and ask for statistics on the success rates of doing more cycles of IUI. A lot of women in the UK just use clomid on its own, have you considered just doing that option for a while? 

Not sure if i've posted this before in this thread, but even though I miscarried after my first cycle of IVF i have nothing but positives to say about doing it, its the only time I have ever had a BFP. However maybe have a look at a few of the ladies comments in the assisted conception section of bnb as there is plenty of ladies on there that IVF hasn't been as successful, so before you make the huge decision of saving up that much money maybe talk to people from either side of the IVF fence. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## timeforababy

hi all,

I joined a few weeks ago and I haven't posted much. Sorry for everyone getting their bfn's :(

I'm going through a low phase at the moment. I'm so so so impressed at you lot on here getting the motivation to go through it all.


----------



## gilmore85

my follow up fs appointment has now been moved from September to October :(


----------



## JFG

Hello can i join in with you ladies? 

I am currently LTTC my first.

I got married in sept 09 and have been ttc since april 2010 after having very irregular and hardly any af's I was put on met and clomid from Nov11 then in Feb12 got my first ever BFP but this sadly ended in MMC in April 12! After I was prescribed the meds the fertility clinic lost their funding and closed so I am just in the process of being re-reffered to another hospital and basically starting all over again :growlmad:

I am currently not taking any meds and AF's have started to become irregular again....currently cd36 no af and bfn :cry:


----------



## pinkfee

Sorry Gilmore that its been moved on by a month, did they tell you why it had been moved? 

Timeforababy - sorry your having a low point, we've all been there....i think what has helped me move on is letting go of the plans you've made of when you were going to have a baby... i had it all sorted in my head i was getting married aged 28 and was going to have a baby age 30, i'm now 32 and hopefully through IVF getting that one step closer, but you have to relinquish those preconceived ideas and realise that a lot of it is out of your control. When I was just actively trying, we'd do a new thing each month like try a different vitamin supplement or use conceive plus or temp or use OPKs... they can all help to keep the motivation going.... hang in there. 

Hi JFG - welcome :flower: sorry for your loss, hope you manage to get referred again soon. 

AFM - got my day 9 scan tomorrow so keeping everything crossed that i've got lots of lovely eggs waiting to be collected.


----------



## notoptimistic

ash - Sorry about the insurance coverage issue. My insurance company requires 3 medicated iui's before the doctor can seek preapproval for IVF coverage (for people under 35) so my three cycles of clomid/iui were enough. I can't believe they are making you do 6 total. I do think it is worth it to get the coverage for ivf, but I don't think it is fair.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

How is every one?

Amy - So sorry your appointment has been moved :-( i know how frustrating it is, did they say why they have changed your appointment?

Timeforababy - Sorry your having a bad time hun ((( BIG HUGS ))) 

JFG - Welcome to the group hun! arghhh im sorry that you have to start all over again i can imagine it is really frustrating :-( have they said how long you will have to wait?

Pink - Good Luck for tomorrows scan and keep us informed about those lovely eggs  

AFM - we are waiting for AF to arrrive then calling the clinic for our IVF she should show her ugly face around wednesday or thursday (i still hope she doesn't turn up at all) but we will see hey !  

Lucy xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

notoptimistic - yeah it's definitely not fair .. I mean I'm very blessed and grateful that I do have the coverage however, it seems a little crazy since the odds go down after 4 I thought ... ?


----------



## gilmore85

well apparently its because the consultant is on personal leave until 3rd September so her appointment book has been bumped a month but I have given the go ahead for my lap and dye which will be done sometime when Dr lloyd returns


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> notoptimistic - yeah it's definitely not fair .. I mean I'm very blessed and grateful that I do have the coverage however, it seems a little crazy since the odds go down after 4 I thought ... ?

I think your odds are the same for every IUI. It's just statistically speaking less likely after X number of IUIs. Well. I had IUI. # 5 this month do I'll keep you posted ;-) in the thick of the TWW around these parts. I think 10dpiui today? 11 in the morning.


----------



## notoptimistic

ash - When my doc reviewed our options with us after our third iui, he went through the statistics and he did say that clomid/iuis have a success rate of 10-15 % and he felt that the 15% was overstated so more likely closer to 10%, even for people in a good prognostic group (under 35, otherwise healthy). For injectable/iuis he said the rate of sucess was 15-20% and, again, he believes the higher number is overstated so it is more like 15%. I recall him also showing a graph indicating just what you said in your post about a drop off in successful iui's after a few have failed. Unfortunately we are at the mercy of insurance companies here in the US.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ugh Fertility Friend changed my O date this morning! I went from having a pretty good BD pattern to having a pretty mediocre one. I'm just so frustrated and sad. This stuff certainly doesn't get easier.


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys 

Hope every one is well!

Amy - sorry about your appointment change, it does get really frustrating :-( 

Ash - sorry about IVF delay, good luck with iui x

AFM - no af yet do no phone call to the clinic to start IVF but I did ovulate late, hopefully she will stay away  We are of to Spain on Saturday so I may be missing for a week hope to see some BFPs when I'm back x


----------



## Sticky Beans

Have a lovely holiday Lucy.

Hope everyones doing ok, im coming to the end of my cycle now, hoping the witch stays away at least til thurs as have my fs appointment so hoping to be able to take whatever he prescribes this cycle & not have to wait a whole month. Its been so strange actually trying NOT to get pregnant these last couple of months seems like forever ago when we used protection - what a joke thinking bout it now!! - took awhile to get used to. Am looking forwards to actively trying again though. Im sure the novelty will wear off after a few months!

Well goodluck to everyone in their 2ww, we need some bfps in here, its been awhile.


xx


----------



## fisher640

So I'll be 14dpiui tomorrow and going in for my first ever beta. Why you ask? Cause there has been a suspicious development on my IC HCG tests the last few days. Something I've never ever EVER seen before... A second line. I'm both freaked out and excited. They're brining me in for two betas to check for doubling. Tomorrow and Monday. 

If you want initial reactions and photos from the last few days:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-35.html


----------



## fisher640

As a side note for Ash... That was my 5th IUI which we almost didn't do. So good luck with your extra IUI!


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Fisher. No doubt about that second line!


----------



## urchin

Fisher - I'm doing the happy dance round the sitting room :wohoo:
Will keep everything crossed for now for you beta, but those lines are looking blummin good to me!

yaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Fisher wow!:happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS that is definately a positive!

xx


----------



## pinkfee

Its looking good fisher :happydance:i'm so happy for you! good luck with the beta!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fisher - woohoo...that's a line my friend...can't wait to hear your beta numbers  

Afm -Af started while I was away...but I wanted to ask a question.....I stopped progesterone and af didn't start until 6 days later....also my bbt stayed at 97.9 and still hasn't dropped evemn though I am on CD 4 of my new cycle.....is that normal on progesterone????? I did test a bfn before I stopped the progesterone. Btw.


----------



## fisher640

1st beta = 214 

:happydance:


----------



## gilmore85

woohoo fisher!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ickle pand

Just thought I'd update you ladies. I had progesterone tests done on CD21 and CD25, my level was raised on CD21 but not enough to confirm ovulation and had dropped by CD25. The nurse I spoke to thought that possibly they'd tested too late but since I had a scan on CD17 with a big follie, I was pretty sure it was an anovulatory cycle. They wanted me to phone in when AF started, just to confirm it though. Which I did on Sunday. 

The nurse I spoke to was fantastic. I explained about how I'd been on NSAID's long term and had stopped them, only to have to take them again for a week or so last cycle because of an injury to my shoulder. She is certain that that's what stopped me ovulating (even though the consultant was a bit dismissive when we spoke about it previously). She's booked me in for more testing this cycle, which is just what I wanted, so we can see how I am on a "clean" cycle. Hopefully it'll show ovulation, but if not then hopefully the consultant will reconsider giving me clomid. If he won't, I have an appointment with my gynaecologist in September so I might ask him for his opinion and see if he'll prescribe them, and then our final option after that is going privately. Hopefully it won't come to that though.


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Fisher!


----------



## gilmore85

just a little update from me still waiting for the date of my surgery and what was originally my see you in 3 months appointment due in september has been moved back again to November!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Have my fs appointment tomorrow - finally! Hopefully get things moving 

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Go sticky..let us know what they say


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, Congrats again hun!!:flower: H&H 9 months to you!!!

@Ickle, I am sorry about the non ovulatory cycle. :hugs: I hope you have better luck next cycle!!! :dust::dust:

@Gilmore, good luck with your surgery, I am sorry they keep postponing it!!! Hopefully it wont get delayed anymore!!

@Sticky good luck with your FS appointment, I hope you can get some answers soon so you can move on to get your BFP!!

AFM, I am doing good!! I have been busy all week working, I can't wait for friday and the weekend!!!!! Do you girls have any fun plans for the weekend?? 

I am anxious about my surgical consult next Tuesday aftternoon. Fingers crossed i like the new male inferility DR so I can finally move forward with scheduling my surgery. I was hoping to schedule it for late August or early September!!!


I hope you lovely ladies all have a wonderful weekend!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/g1.gif


----------



## pinkfee

ickle - sorry to hear about the anovulatory cycle, they can happy naturally aswell but it would be good to find out if the drugs were to blame, hope the next lot of tests go well. 

Gilmore - sorry that your apt has been pushed back. 

Sticky - Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get some good news

Wannabe - Good luck for next tuesday hope you like your new male DR! 

AFM - I had my egg collection on Monday and 4 eggs fertilized :happydance:. Very happy... just been told that transfer will happen on sat morning which i'm excited about so that and relaxing afterwards is my plans for the weekend! Ooo and i'm off to see the GB football team play on sunday evening for the olympics so hopefully that'll be good x


----------



## ickle pand

That's really exciting pinkfee! If this cycle works you'll have to call the baby Olympia or something lol!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck with the transfer Pink. Hoping a sticky BFP follows :dust:

Nothing new to report here. Busy as all heck at work with our upcoming audit. Don't know where I am in my cycle as I never got around to using my OPKs and I haven't had any normal indication of ovulation but I did have a day or two of excessive EWCM. I have been having some baby dreams lately, but thats the most going on with TTC. Haven't really done it enough to feel confident anything will happen this cycle. I guess I just get to relax.

:dust: to all!


----------



## AEL

Hey Ladies! I'm gonna jump in here if you don't mind... we've been TTC number one for 2.5 years now. FINALLY got my progesterone levels where they should be! 8dpo now, just a-waiting away!! Been going to an infertility specialist for 3 months now. I've got PCOS, hubby is great. Good luck ladies!


----------



## wannabeprego

@AEL, welcome to the group!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust: I hope your stay is a short one in LTTC and you get your BFP soon!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-17.gif


@Pink, That is awesome news and super exciting!! :happydance: :happydance: Fingers crossed and tons of baby dust to you!!! I hope that you will be getting your BFP very soon and that the transfer will be a success!!!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-buddy.jpg


----------



## Sticky Beans

Goodluck Pink I hope the transfer is successful!

My appointment with the fs went well yest. He has prescribed me metformin on top of clomid & I'm to take baby aspirin every day, once/if I get my bfp I'm to ring him and he'll prescribe progesterone to take til week 12.
So I'm quite happy with that. I have a follow up appointment in 5 months if nothing has happened by then he'll refer me for ivf.

Back on the baby making train! Choo Choo ....


xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pink - woohoo that is so exciting....what a grea weekend!

AEL - welcome good luck!

sticky - sounds like a plan...can i ask why he didnt want you on progesterone in the tww? My dr has me on it from the tww..on 13 dpo I take a pg test and if it is negative I stop it....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sticky, Good luck to you!! I am glad you have a TTC plan now!! Fingers crossed it works and you get your BFP soon!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## thuthao1

welcome to the group!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ttc - I'm not sure why I only take it if I get a bfp. I also take vitamin b6 so hopefully that'll keep me going til I get to the Dr.s.

Xx


----------



## pinkfee

ickle pand said:


> That's really exciting pinkfee! If this cycle works you'll have to call the baby Olympia or something lol!

:haha:

lol thats not a bad idea!

Thanks ladies, just to update you i have two little embies now on board! so happy that they made it to day5 and just have to keep them warm and cosy and hope they like it enough in there to stay for the next 9mths!! 

Dazed - being relaxed is always good and the fact you don't know when you ovulated you never know! might just have done the trick! 

Sticky - that does sound like a plan. welcome back on board!!!! 

AEL - welcome :flower:


----------



## urchin

Sending you all the sticky things I can think of pinkfee :hugs:


----------



## AEL

I think I did it... I think the line is getting darker and it's NOT the trigger!!! OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!! I'll post a picture when I can


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Fisher - Congratulations im so made up for you! i got a little emotional when i seen it, i am really made up for you!! xx

AEL - Welcome and i believe congrats is in order for you too! 

Sticky - Welcome back on the baby making train!! Hope Clomid works for you ! 


AFM - went on holiday last saturday, and AF came late (which i thought it would as i ovulated late) so AF arrived on sunday, i had to call the clinic on sunday and they have said that there is some new blood group and before i get my meds so we got back early hours this morning (2am) and we had to travel to mancheter for 9am this morning as that was the only slot we could get but we did it... an hours drive and we were there for 10 mins!! mad hey! 

I have to go on 10th August for my meds then im on the IVF roller coaster ride... scared but excited at the same time.. 

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## wannabeprego

AEL said:


> I think I did it... I think the line is getting darker and it's NOT the trigger!!! OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!! I'll post a picture when I can

Congrats on your BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

So I've started up on Femara after my Clomid failure and am somewhat hopeful that it will do something that Clomid could not. The side effects seem much less so far except for the really bad headache this morning that caffeine thankfully cured :flower:

How are you ladies holding out?


----------



## AEL

HopinAndPrayn said:


> So I've started up on Femara after my Clomid failure and am somewhat hopeful that it will do something that Clomid could not. The side effects seem much less so far except for the really bad headache this morning that caffeine thankfully cured :flower:
> 
> How are you ladies holding out?

Just FYI, this was my first round of Femara and OMG much better than Clomid... AND I got preggo first round out!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just stopping by to see how you are all doing :flower:

Fan flipping tastic news fisher! That is great :)


----------



## wannabeprego

:flower:Hi everybody!! I hope that everyone is enjoying their week so far. Well I had my surgical consult today and I was nervous about meeting the new male DR and he ended up being nice. They just took my blood pressure, weighed me and listened to me breathe, so I avoided another vaginal exam with the dildo cam, thank goodness.I have already had every exam known to mankind anyways. I didn't think another one would be necessary. 

So long story short, I asked several questions about the surgery and he talked to me about the hysteroscopy to remove my polyp from my uterus and the laparascopy to make sure that my second tube is not blocked, and flush it with die again, and a couple of other things he might do depending on what they see when they get in there to do the lap. Hopefully it is just as simple as flusing it with die and it just spasmed during the HSG procedure and that was why the die didnt flow through during the HSG and it isn't anything to major going on with my second tube. I decided it is best to do both surgical procedures at once and give myself the best odds possible to get pregnant,even though the hysteroscpy by itself is less invasive with a quicker recovey time, i think the benefits of doing the lap as well outweigh the negatives. :thumbup: I also got some informational pamphlets on the procedures as well from the DR that help expain the process also.

He was saying the lap wouldn't be necessary if we wanted to go straight to IVF because you dont need your tubes to be car for IVF, but we have to pay for the infertilty procedures ourselves so we have to start out with the more affordable options first. Once I have the surgery he said we can take clomid for a few cycles to try on our own at first and if that doesnt work we would be moving onto IUI next. The IUI procedure itself with the sperm wash if $350.00 and the complete cycle with ultrasound, bloods, would be $700.00 total for one cycle of IUI, but my health insurance may cover some of the lab work. We have some money saved now to cover the out of pocket costs for my surgery, but we are going to do our best to save up some more $$ for the next steps once the surgery is done. My deductible with my health insurace is met for the year so I will be paying 20% out of my own pocket for the surgery so hopefully the surgery won't cost us too much. 

I am nervous, scared and excited all at the same time about the surgergy. Scared because it is surgery of course, but excited because this may be just what i need to finally get pregnat. I have heard other girls say that the polyp in the uterus can block the :spermy: from getting to their destination to reach the egg. I have also read where girls that have a polyp and did IUI only had a 20% chance of getting pregnant, but when the polyp is removed the odds jumpup to oer 60%. I am going to get DH back on a high dose of men's fertlity vitamins so we can get his :spermy: numbers up high enough for the IUI and for a few cycles with me on clomid and we try on our own. 

Ultimatley I am glad today's surgical consult went well, the DR was nice and he didnt creep me out or anything. Plus he has performed surgical procedures over 1,000 times and he is very experienced. I think I will be in good hands. I am going to call the surgical scheduler tomorrow to schedule the surgery. I am hoping for late August or early September. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

That sounds like a solid plan wannabe!
As far as the IUI costs. My clinic only required bloodwork and ultrasound the first month we did clomid + IUI and after that they timed it based on OPKs sticks at home. So I don't know if yours does that but that knocks the cost way down. $700 ended up not being as bad as I thought either. Good luck!!!! I'll be keeping track!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Wanabe glad it went ok! Hopefully after all this waiting this will get you your bfp!

FF - hi! Where bouts have you been? Not seen you in awhile, is everything going ok your end?

I think .af is nearly here, I've been getting spotting but no 'flow' at the moment, hoping she picks up the pace so I can get my clomid in me! I hate it when I spot for ages 1st as never know which day to take as cd1.

Hope everyone else is well?!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!!! I got my surgery appointment scheduled for Wednesday 08/29/12 early in the morning. Now I just need to request the time off from work. Fingrs crossed my supervisor will approve my time off!! I was debating about whether or not I wanted to mention that I needed outpatient surgery or if I wanted to lie and say I was just going on vacation and out of town for a few days.:dohh: I dont want my job to know I am TTC in general, even though I am a permanent employee my job is not totally safe because it is based on how many more new hires we need to recruit, since my primary job function is to do recruiting. Plus I have been covering for my supervisor since she has been out on maternity leave for almost 3 months this month, she is coming back on 08/20 so my role will change when she gets back and I think one of the temps we have working with us will for sure either be let go or transfered to another department when my supervisor returns. So long story short I dont want to give them an excuse to let me go, and I also dont want my job to know I am dealing with infertility. I dont want the awkward comments and other crap when people discover this info, I would rather keep it personal and to myself if i can. 

@Sticky, I am sorry that the :witch: got you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Fisher, I am going to ask if I can use OPK's to confirm ovulation as an alternative to an ultrasound when we get ready to moveforward with IUI, assuming that me and DH using clomid and doing it the old fashioned way doesn't work first after my surgery. Plus I always OV pretty regular, and it usually happens to me on CD 14 or 15 the majority of the time. My health insurance may cover some of the lab work though. Although I am not totally sure about that, but if it could cut back on costs and make it more affordable to do more than one round of IUI than I am all for it!! Thanks for the advice!!:flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Just a quick update because my phone battery is away to die. We got a letter today from the assisted conception unit to confirm our place on the list and that it had been backdated etc. It also said that the current waiting time is 30-33 months (the consultant said roughly 3 years) so our estimated start date is October 2013, rather than March 2014. I know this could change but being before the new year makes it feel so much closer. Of course I'm hoping I get pregnant this cycle and have my baby by then :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, That's great news!! I hope the time goes by fast for you well you are waiting, or you get your BFP first!!!:dust::dust:Looking on the bright side, I know it feels like a long time, but at least you know that one day your IVF will be covered if you need it!! I am in the USA and I dont have any coverage for the infertility treatments, so if my IUI and clomid doesnt work after my surgery than i would have to save up $$ for many years, the cost ranges from about 10k to 17k depending on different factors!! I would be thrilled if it was going to be paid for even if i had to wait years to get it paid for!!! :thumbup:

AFM, I was able to get the time off for my surgery from work with out any problems. I just said that my DH and I were going out of town for the labor day holiday weekend and were going on vacation. I didnt have to get into the surgery and my infertility stuff, thank goodness. I would rather keep that information private and avoid comments and gossip from co workers. 

Other than that I have a 4 day weekend and I am off tomorrow and Monday. MY DH and me were supposed to go up north to visit my family at my in laws camp that they have on a lake this weekend, but due to my upcoming expenses with my pending surgery and IUI we are in a savings mode and are putting away as much money as possible. We are trying to avoid extra expenses and traveling 8 hours drive alaways ends up costing alot. I feel bad about not going to see my family, but I am not getting any younger, and time is not on my side, since i put off this surgery and infertility stuff for too long now!! I have to make it a priority and get it started!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah we are so lucky to get it funded. Especially as in this area we get 3 full cycles, some areas only get 1. It's definitely worth the wait. If we want, we could self fund while we wait and that wouldn't stop us getting NHS funded cycles but it would reduce the number, so if we pay for one, we'll get 2 free. We're going to wait till after our 3 freebies before we decide if we want to save for a 4th, unless we win the lottery lol!


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Everyone i hope you are well, I haven't been on here for ages so haven't managed to read everything but seen the last few pages. 

Congratulations Fisher, Pink and AEL H&H 9 months 

AFM I sae my consultant on the 17th of July and he has referred me to another hospital for assisted conception so hopefully they will help me, I have also just got back from Marmaris, Turkey and we had such a brilliant time xx


----------



## NGRidley

Hello everyone!!
I haven't been on these boards in such a long time, so I thought why not start here.

Im Kisha, 28 and DH is 30. We have been TTC#1 for 3 years now (on cycle 33).
I have PCOS w Insulin resistance, and as far as we know, that is all we are struggling with. Finally got a referral, and after looking over everything, and hearing things from me, they decided for now best course of action is Clomid, which I start next cycle.

I wish everyone luck on their quest for #1


----------



## wannabeprego

NGRidley said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I haven't been on these boards in such a long time, so I thought why not start here.
> 
> Im Kisha, 28 and DH is 30. We have been TTC#1 for 3 years now (on cycle 33).
> I have PCOS w Insulin resistance, and as far as we know, that is all we are struggling with. Finally got a referral, and after looking over everything, and hearing things from me, they decided for now best course of action is Clomid, which I start next cycle.
> 
> I wish everyone luck on their quest for #1

Welcome to the group!!:flower: Fingers crossed for you that clomid does the trick for you and that you get your BFP soon!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!:dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-Sign.jpg


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Hopin - Hoping Femara works for you and gives you a BFP!

Ickle Pand - Glad its coming together for you with the IVF, not to long at all it will fly by, it did for us! 

Tasha - How your appointment went well hun! 

Wanabe - Sounds like a good plan, hope this gets you your BFP! 

NGridley - Welcome to the group hun, good luck with you the clomid on your next cycle! 

AFM - Getting our meds on friday for the start of our IVF, so counting down the days until friday  

Lucy x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tasha, Good luck with the assistde conception appointment, hopeully you can get a course of treatment planned out so you can get your BFP, good luck and baby dust to you!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

@Lucy, good luck with your IVF cycle!! Fingers crossed that one cycle gets you your BFP!!! Tons of baby dust to you!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Lucy.

Hi NGRidley, hope your stay is short.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## ickle pand

Got some more good news today - 

I'm not long off the phone with one of the sisters from the Fertility clinic. Because I didn&#8217;t ovulate last cycle, the consultant has agreed that I can get clomid to help me, but with me already having the appointments to re-do the tests with me off of the NSAID&#8217;s (starting this Saturday), we&#8217;ve made the appointment for the end of the month so that I have plenty time to cancel it if I do ovulate on my own and a plan of action for if I don't. I&#8217;m really excited that I&#8217;ve got a plan A, plan B and plan C now. Seems like things are starting to slot into place.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haven't update in a while because I've just been kinda sad about TTC since my IVF cycle got cancelled and I have no hope with IUI but this morning I had my 5th IUI so now I wait 14 days and then if AF doesn't show pregnancy test. I don't really have much faith that it's going to work but I have to get through this one and one more before IVF.

If it works I will be very shocked but I'm not getting my hopes up to get crushed. Been there done that. 

I hope everyone else is doing great and staying positive. I'm going to stay off BNB most likely during this TWW. I might come peek and see how people are doing but mostly I'm going to stay away, it's just easier.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Ash, the TWW sucks. Everytime I get my hopes up that this might be the one. I totally understand the need to protect yourself. I hope you get a lovely surprise in 2 weeks time.


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> Haven't update in a while because I've just been kinda sad about TTC since my IVF cycle got cancelled and I have no hope with IUI but this morning I had my 5th IUI so now I wait 14 days and then if AF doesn't show pregnancy test. I don't really have much faith that it's going to work but I have to get through this one and one more before IVF.
> 
> If it works I will be very shocked but I'm not getting my hopes up to get crushed. Been there done that.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great and staying positive. I'm going to stay off BNB most likely during this TWW. I might come peek and see how people are doing but mostly I'm going to stay away, it's just easier.

Oh Ash :hugs: I really really hope it works for you. It can work I just really hope it does :hugs: I had 100% zero hope for my 5th IUI and was actually suspecting the doctor gave up and didn't even put it in there cause it was taking so long. I'll be thinking of you. I'm totally proof you don't need optimism or a positive attitude cause I gave up before it started.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - thanks for the encouragement and letting me know it's okay to feeling so negative. As OH and I were leaving the house this morning I said to him, alright lets go waste our time and he was like stop it but it's like ... that's really how I feel ... I just have to do this for my insurance company but if it does work ... hallelujah! 

I have a total negative attitude and I'm really hoping that maybe since I'm not getting my hopes up so much I'll get a surprise. I'm having cramps today and I'm sure it's because I'm ovulating so I'm going to lay down right now ... thanks again girls for the support!


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Hello Everyone i hope you are well, I haven't been on here for ages so haven't managed to read everything but seen the last few pages.
> 
> Congratulations Fisher, Pink and AEL H&H 9 months
> 
> AFM I sae my consultant on the 17th of July and he has referred me to another hospital for assisted conception so hopefully they will help me, I have also just got back from Marmaris, Turkey and we had such a brilliant time xx

Ooo not quite yet for me, i'm testing wed so keep those fingers crossed! 
Great news on the apt, I really hope they are able to help and i'm so glad you had a lovely holiday. 

ickle- great news! so many plans, its so good to have options when so often us ltttc-ers don't have any! well done. 

Ash - i totally get the pessimism in the tww aswell! but you never know and how great it would be if it does work and you don't have to go through IVF.... i understand staying off bnb as well... just do whatever you need to.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OOO Pink so exciting :) How is everything going?

Ickle, I am so chuffed everything is going to plan - fingers crossed you won't need to wait until next year as you will be pregnant by then :)

wannabe - glad you managed to get the time off of work :flower:

So I have been AWOL from the main threads for the last few months and just sticking to my journal. The short story is that DH has suffered a major accident and is awaiting an op on his testicle so we are sadly out of trying until next year :( My body is not doing a great job of recovering from MMC/D&C and I am spotting on and off - no idea what is a period and what isn't :( Trying to be positive, but it is very hard and I am struggling knowing that we are back to square one :(


----------



## mg1979

I've been married to my husband for over 12 years and we started TTC about 3 years ago, after 2 years of no success, we started ruling out any problems. I had an HCG in November, no problems, & I ovulate every month very regularly. We were referred to urologist to check out my husband and found that he had low sperm count and low motility but good shape, so they referred us to fertility clinic for IUI. When we met with the doctor at the fertility clinic, we told him all of this (and he had all of our records) but still said we would be perfect candidates for IUI. He prescribed me Letrozole and the Ovidrel trigger shot and we did our 1st IUI on Saturday (8/4/12). I was so excited all the way there, but when the nurse got ready to do the IUI, she said my husband's count was too low and the motility was too low, so it would likely not be in our best interest to go through with IUI, we needed IVF. I was so upset because his motility was actually higher this weekend than it was previously and if it was too low on Saturday, why did they make us go through all of this in the 1st place. We went ahead and did it, but we had to sign some paperwork showing she went over the low numbers and the probability of it not working. So frustrated, as I know everyone in this group is!


----------



## lucylou7

Ickle Pand - Really happy you have a Plan A. B and C 

Pink - Every thing crossed for you hun, Wednesdya is not that far away 

Ash - Its really hard, but like Fisher says you never know hun this could be your time...

FF - Welcome back hun, (((BIG HUGS))) It must be very frustrating, did you say OH op was in October?

Lucy xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi MG - Welcome to the thread, im sorry to hear about what your going through, they dont make it easy for us do they? You never know this could just work, just remember it only needs one.... 

Are you in the UK?

Lucy x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. It's good to be able to share some good news rather than bad.

Feisty, sorry that you're taking a while to recover from the MMC. Maybe it's a good thing that TTC is out for a few months so that you can get fighting fit again. I hope DH is ok and that his op goes well. That must've been so worrying for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

mg1979 said:


> I've been married to my husband for over 12 years and we started TTC about 3 years ago, after 2 years of no success, we started ruling out any problems. I had an HCG in November, no problems, & I ovulate every month very regularly. We were referred to urologist to check out my husband and found that he had low sperm count and low motility but good shape, so they referred us to fertility clinic for IUI. When we met with the doctor at the fertility clinic, we told him all of this (and he had all of our records) but still said we would be perfect candidates for IUI. He prescribed me Letrozole and the Ovidrel trigger shot and we did our 1st IUI on Saturday (8/4/12). I was so excited all the way there, but when the nurse got ready to do the IUI, she said my husband's count was too low and the motility was too low, so it would likely not be in our best interest to go through with IUI, we needed IVF. I was so upset because his motility was actually higher this weekend than it was previously and if it was too low on Saturday, why did they make us go through all of this in the 1st place. We went ahead and did it, but we had to sign some paperwork showing she went over the low numbers and the probability of it not working. So frustrated, as I know everyone in this group is!

Welcome to the group!!:flower:

Did you try getting your DH on men's fertility vitamins to try to improve his count and motility? My DH saw improvement on his count and motility and his numbers got high enough so that we could get approved to do IUI. However his first SA was too low, and I believe that the vitmains are the reason why his numbers improved for his second SA. 

Here are the vitamins my DH takes, and they have worked for him, and have gotten excellent reiews as well!!:thumbup:I recommend taking a higher dose than recommended to get the numbers to go up faster if there is a shorter period of time that his numbers need to improve in. My DH takes 3 intead of 2 for the dosage.

Fertility Blend for men
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fertility-blend-vitamins.html

The website has other vitamins as well, but the ones I mentioned are my personal recommendation just from my own personal experience with them. 

Will your DR let you do another SA in a few months to see if maybe vitamins could improve his numbers or it is posible he was having an off day. My DH abstained for the full 4 to 5 days before he had to do his SA as well, i think that may of helped as well. Good luck and baby dust to you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> OOO Pink so exciting :) How is everything going?
> 
> Ickle, I am so chuffed everything is going to plan - fingers crossed you won't need to wait until next year as you will be pregnant by then :)
> 
> wannabe - glad you managed to get the time off of work :flower:
> 
> So I have been AWOL from the main threads for the last few months and just sticking to my journal. The short story is that DH has suffered a major accident and is awaiting an op on his testicle so we are sadly out of trying until next year :( My body is not doing a great job of recovering from MMC/D&C and I am spotting on and off - no idea what is a period and what isn't :( Trying to be positive, but it is very hard and I am struggling knowing that we are back to square one :(

@Fiesty, Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry that you are having a ruff time right now. :hugs:I hope that your DH feels beter soon and that things get better for the two of you guys. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

We aren't exactly sure when his op is going to be. There are complications with GA due to his other health problems - am just trying to enjoy the Summer :)


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> OOO Pink so exciting :) How is everything going?
> 
> So I have been AWOL from the main threads for the last few months and just sticking to my journal. The short story is that DH has suffered a major accident and is awaiting an op on his testicle so we are sadly out of trying until next year :( My body is not doing a great job of recovering from MMC/D&C and I am spotting on and off - no idea what is a period and what isn't :( Trying to be positive, but it is very hard and I am struggling knowing that we are back to square one :(

Thanks FF, good to see you in here if only briefly! 

Its going okay (i'm super stressed ill loved ones, too much work to do :-( ) so i'm keeping everything crossed thats its a positive result tomorrow i really need a bit of good news otherwise it might just push me over the edge, the hope is the only thing keeping me going at the moment. feeling very nervous tonight, but am watching the olympics to take my mind off it. 

sorry to hear that your body is still confused and really hope your OH's op apt doesn't take too long to come through. :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - Good Luck for tomorrow... I will be logging on as soon as i can huni!! 

Smurfing - When are you testing hun? 

Lucy xx


----------



## babydustpls1

hi ladies...i'm new to this site and we are also TTC#1 (Didn't catch what the L was). 

4 failed IUI's and this month we were asked to go on a break to rest my ovaries. So I'm starting BC today and in the mean time researching IVF clinics for the next round. It's been stressful, depressing and frustrating - i'm sure you can relate:(. It's going to be a tough month knowing we won't be able to "try" in any way or form this month. 

Trying to find the brighter side of the...Waiting...:coffee:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pink, Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

@babydust, welcome to the group!! Yes, many of us ladies understand your strggle. I am sorry you had 2 take off for a cycle. Fingers crossed you can get back to yourTTC plan soon. :dust::dust:


AFM, I have been having some health problems lately. I have been having really bad dizzy spells that started going back a little over a month ago, and they have started to get worse over the last week or so. I am not sure what is wrong with me, I do have some theories but I cant be totally sure. Of course I am in my 2ww and dizzyness is an early prego symptom, but I haven't gotten anything definate on my HPT's, a few faint positives but they faded, so i didn't trust them. I need to make a DR appointment ASAP but it is hard 2 find the time, and I haven't had a chance to find a good primary care physician here in the new state we moved to yet since the 2 years we have been here, so I have to just pick a random in network DR and hope that I like them. I am really nervous that something is wrong with me and I wont be healthy enough 2 do the surgery, or that I have an illness that could make pregnancy difficult. I am really regretting my decision to put off having a baby , and doing the surgery as long as i have been. Plus I was starting to feel like things were really going good for me and DH, with us both working and moving forward with our plans to have a family. I feel so scared something is going to go wrong, because something always done when things in your life are good right?? :cry:

I am wondering if some of my symptoms are my nerves and just getting anxious about the surgery, because I have had panic attacks in the past. I must admt i am not as skinny as I used to be and working out hasn't been a priority in a while, so I am sure my health has suffered.... sigh...


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome baby dust. It must be so hard to have to take cycles off like that. Make sure you take the time to do things you might avoid while TTC like hot baths, having a few glasses of wine etc.

Oh and LTTTC is long term TTC :)


----------



## babydustpls1

*ickle pand & wannabeprego* - thanks ladies for the warm welcome. 

*wannabeprego* - I hope you get the courage to make that appointment really soon! What surgery is this? I know it's scary to think about what else is going to be around the corner...but on the other hand...with each new finding you will be one step closer to baby! Hope your 2ww is going well. what day are you on? POAS yet? Hang in there...it's always an anxious time! 

*ickle pand*- you are right...I definitely should consider the brighter side and take advantage of the down time. :) thanks for clarifying the LTTTC :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink, anxiously awaiting results ;)

welcome to the group babydust :flower:

Wannabe I am sorry you are feeling so poorly :( Fingers crossed it is just being generally run down from all your work etc :flower:


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies sorry didn't mean to keep you in suspense, i was so busy at work today it was unreal. so i won't keep you waiting any longer!!! tested this morning and there was another line! so yes a BFP!!!!! :cloud9:so happy, need to book a scan for 2weeks so keeping everything crossed that this little one keeps growing, i'm a little bit anxious about what happened last time, but i'm trying not to dwell on the negative... thankfully i've got the rest of the week off so i can enjoy the news and spend time with OH. Think i might do another test tomorrow just to make sure!

Wannabe - sorry your not feeling well, it could well be nerves/stress for the upcoming surgery. see a doctor talk it through and put your mind at rest. 

Babydust - welcome to the group - sorry you haven't been successful, this group is a wonderful place, lots of lovely ladies who have been a massive help to me.


----------



## Dazed

CONGRATS PINK!!!! :Yipee:


----------



## Ducktales

pink - fab news, congrats
xx


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats pink :)


----------



## fisher640

Yayyyyyyyy Pink
:yipee:


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> Hi Ladies sorry didn't mean to keep you in suspense, i was so busy at work today it was unreal. so i won't keep you waiting any longer!!! tested this morning and there was another line! so yes a BFP!!!!! :cloud9:so happy, need to book a scan for 2weeks so keeping everything crossed that this little one keeps growing, i'm a little bit anxious about what happened last time, but i'm trying not to dwell on the negative... thankfully i've got the rest of the week off so i can enjoy the news and spend time with OH. Think i might do another test tomorrow just to make sure!
> 
> Wannabe - sorry your not feeling well, it could well be nerves/stress for the upcoming surgery. see a doctor talk it through and put your mind at rest.
> 
> Babydust - welcome to the group - sorry you haven't been successful, this group is a wonderful place, lots of lovely ladies who have been a massive help to me.

Thanks for the well wishes!!:hugs:

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

babydustpls1 said:


> *ickle pand & wannabeprego* - thanks ladies for the warm welcome.
> 
> *wannabeprego* - I hope you get the courage to make that appointment really soon! What surgery is this? I know it's scary to think about what else is going to be around the corner...but on the other hand...with each new finding you will be one step closer to baby! Hope your 2ww is going well. what day are you on? POAS yet? Hang in there...it's always an anxious time!
> 
> *ickle pand*- you are right...I definitely should consider the brighter side and take advantage of the down time. :) thanks for clarifying the LTTTC :)

The surgeries I have scheduled are a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and a laparascopy to try to unblock one of my possibly blocked tubes. I have some details about it in my signature. My surgery is scheduled on 08/29/12 early morning. 

I have been testing and I got what i thought was a faint positive but the line faded so I didnt think I could trust it. Also my boobs have been extermely soar the last few days, in addition to my dizzyness which I am hoping is because I am pregnant and not because of a serious medical condition. My ticker is below in my signature and it shows what cycle day i am on.:thumbup:


----------



## urchin

:wohoo: Yaaaaaaaay! :wohoo:

Pinky that's brilliant news!
have a fab week off savouring the thought that you are up the duff! xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations!!!!

Keeping fingers and toes crossed! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink that is awesome! This is it for you my sweet, I can feel it :D

Wannabe - you never know, 13dpo is pretty good to be getting second lines ;) Keeping it crossed hun :hugs:

More spotting for me, I am either CD31, or if I count the last bout of spotting before this I am only, CD13. I seriously have no idea what is going on with my body right now :(


----------



## pinkfee

Thank you ladies for the best wishes, i really appreciate it. :cloud9:

FF i really hope this is it! Sorry your body is playing games, you've been through a lot of stress so i think its only natural, hope it settles soon. xx

Wannabe - sore boobs are a very good sign! maybe wait a few days and test again.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

Babydust - welcome huni! Hope your stay is short 

Urchin - hows things? Hope all is ok x

FF - sorry your body still playing tricks, it's rubbish not really knowing where your at x

Wannabe - hope your ok, you never know x

Fisher / Amy - how are you both?

Sticky - how's the cloned going? 

AFM - picked all meds up today and had first injection, wasn't as bad as I thought, we're hoping to follow in pinks footsteps and get BFP

Hope every one else is ok x

Lucy


----------



## urchin

All is good my end Lucy - I have 2 weeks left at work and am counting down the days!

Just desperately trying to get the house in order now - today we rip the kitchen out and I have everything crossed that the new one will be in within 3 weeks!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Congratulations pink! That's such great news :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hi everyone else! & welcome to the new ladies, I hope your stay is short.

Wannabe how are you feeling now? I think every now and then our body just runs itself down. 

Afm I'm on cd 11 I took my clomid day 2 - 6. I'm on my full dose of met as well. Not sure how successful this cycle will be my bleeding was quite patchy for the first few days so I didn't take it as cd1 til I had a day with full flow. Got that 3 days after but that only last 2 / 3 days tops. Took my clomid anyway so we'll see.

This time round I've really felt the side effects. I've been getting hot flushes during the day. I've been taking my clomid at night which is what I done last time. I've also been feeling sick for about a week which I'm putting down to the met as not sure that's a clomid side effect? So not feeling to great atm.

Has anyone else felt quite sick whilst taking both met & clomid? I'm hoping it eases off - or works 1st cycle - as have 5 months prescription to take! 

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, well AF crashed the party on Friday afternoon well I was at work, on CD28. I am okay with it though and I figured the HPT's I did were false positives since the positive lines were faint and faded away in time as the test sat. I knew my upcoming surgery was inevitable, because it would be too easy to get a BFP without having to go under the knife... sigh.... Well hopefully after the surgery I will be fertile myrtle and will popping out kids left and right like it is a sporting event...LOL.... All my husband will have to do is stare at me too long and I will be pregnant...LOL

@Sticky, thanks for asking me how I am feeling. :hugs: :hugs: That is really sweet of you hun.:flower:

As far as my health, I am feeling better, dizzy spells are lessening over the last few days. I stopped taking my multi vitamins and my acid reflux medicine because I wasn't sure exactly what was making dizzy. Well I did some research online and I read that my acid reflux meds have several side effects, one which is making you dizzy, and also prolonged use of them stops your body from being able to absorb iron and vitamin B, also a lack of Iron can cause dizzy spells. I have always taken an iron supplement in addition to my multivitamin, because I often feel tired and run down, i think i might have an iron deficiency. SO the other day I went back on my iron supplement and my multi vitamins, and started taking a B-vitamin and within hours the dizzy spells slowed down, and I was feeling better. I have totally stopped the acid reflux meds altogether though because I think they were the main cause of my dizzyness. I have been taking them for a couple of months now on and off, and the package warns not to do more than a 2 week cycle at a time,so i think I over did it, even though I was breakig up the dosage taking the every few days and not everyday. 

Hopefully I will continue to feel better. I was going to go to urgent care or the ER at one point because of how shitty I was feeling, but since i started to feel better I never went. I do need to find a primary care physician close to home so I can get a routine physical and have a close bye DR that I can go to when I am not feeling well. I have never gotten around to getting one since we moved to this state, in the almost 2 years we have lived here, I just never got around to it, I miss my old DR in the state I used to live in, she was really good.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad you're feeling better Hun :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, Thanks for the well wishes hun!!! :hugs:

Question for you LTTC girls???

We have a no purpose 4th bedroom upstairs that is plain white, with a futon for guests, and an old nightstand. DH keeps his clothes in the closet in there, but other than that right now the room is empty and will eventually be the baby's room. over the course of the almost 3 years I have been LTTC the empty room, when I look in there, has been a painful reminder of what I dont have, a baby... sigh..

So the moral of the story is that I was talking to DH abougt starting to work on the nursery in there, start out small with a gender neutral paint color and slowly start to work on it to make it a nursery. I have my favorite baby bedding sets picked out already, a few really cute gender neutral ones and one that is my fav for a baby boy, mind you I have had these sets picked out for many years now. So I wanted to work on completing the nursery now to feel like I am working towards a goal, and to feel like I have some control over this LTTC stuff... Does that make sense girls?? Do you get where I am coming from? But, there is also this part of me that is terrified I will put the time into the nursery and for some crazy reason I wont be able to have a baby so instead of a looking into an empty room, it will be an empty nursery...

What do you girls think about decorating the nursery and preparing for baby before you get pregnant, especially from the perspective of a LTTC'er.... Have you girls started this process yet? Any advice??


----------



## wannabeprego

This is one of my favorite gender neutral sets....

https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/bab...GNS&containerId=JCP|dept20000017|cat100260095

love the colors and designs, is perfect for either a girl or a boy...


----------



## ickle pand

That is a lovely set. 

As for decorating, I just couldn't do it. I window shop all the time but I'd never buy anything. The thought of having an empty nursery we might never fill is too depressing. Plus I want to have the joy of doing it knowing there's a baby growing in my belly and with my nesting instinct is in full flow, I think it'd be a very long 9 months without that. I couldn't deal with having to explain to people in shops when the ask when the babies due that I'm not actually pregnant yet and then their reaction to it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, I would take your idea and turn it on it's head. Make the room something really decadent, and useful that you just wouldn't be able to have with a baby on board. We are in the same situation with our spare room and from our first pregnancy we already had a few baby bits in there - it was the hardest thing ever, walking past that room, seeing the nursery pieces but not having the pregnancy or baby to use them. Even when the sting of the loss started to fade, the fact that we were LTTTC still made the 'nursery' painful to see.

I sold all of the bulky baby furniture and kept the small precious clothes in a memory box that has been stored away out of sight. The spare room is undergoing a transformation from unused ex-nursery to craft room. I have my business desk in there and all of my jewellery supplies. Once we get rid of the sofa bed, I will be putting in a work bench and turning part of it into a dressing room with excellent lighting for make-up etc. Yes I would rather have a baby in that nursery but until that dream becomes a reality, I will be making the most of a room for me :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls!! :flower:

I think I am getting my hopes up and letting the surgery give me new hope that I could get pregnant, hoping that it has been my problem all along and correcting it will magically get me my BFP. Although I should know better after all that I have been through over the last almost 3 years. The higher I get my hopes up the more painful it will be if i dont get my BFP after!!! I should know better!!! I am going to reel myself in and calm down, keep my excitment at bay about the possibilities to protect myself, after all of this time I have learned to put up a wall and when AF crashes the party I no longer shed any tears, I just push forward, but it took me a long time to be that strong, and there are points in my LTTC journey that were painfully depressing.... 

The only thing that I think I might do is maybe paint the room, and that is it, because then if there is no baby I can still decorate the room another way if I pick a pretty paint color.. right now the room is off white walls and dreary, no art work, very plain...I like your idea feisty, and maybe I will turn the room into something fun if too much time goes by after the surgery and things drag out for a long time again, turn it into something fun that I have always wanted....:thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

lucylou7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Babydust - welcome huni! Hope your stay is short
> 
> Urchin - hows things? Hope all is ok x
> 
> FF - sorry your body still playing tricks, it's rubbish not really knowing where your at x
> 
> Wannabe - hope your ok, you never know x
> 
> Fisher / Amy - how are you both?
> 
> Sticky - how's the cloned going?
> 
> AFM - picked all meds up today and had first injection, wasn't as bad as I thought, we're hoping to follow in pinks footsteps and get BFP
> 
> Hope every one else is ok x
> 
> Lucy

Hanging in there Lucy. Thanks! :hugs: I'm just waiting for a scan Thursday and crossing my fingers there will be a heartbeat this time.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I am jumping back in to this thread. I felt fortunate to announce my BFP here in May after 9 years TTC however was not meant to be, June 23rd had a D&C at 8 weeks pg following a diagnosed blighted ovum. So on the TTC journey again!! Currently in the TWW at 10dpo by my estimations will test on Sunday if AF does not rear her ugly head x


----------



## Tasha16

Hello and welcome i wish u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## gilmore85

@Lucy - Not much happening on my front, 3 weeks until my consultant is back from leave (im guessing she has children as it has been for the whole of the school holidays) so hoping that I will have some news on my surgery after that

@wannabe - We've just started renovating our spare room, it was set up as a guest room to then be a nursery, but we have decided to make it into a study/library as the OH works with the internet so needs somewhere he can work from home and I still have boxes of books in the loft that I have had nowhere to put since we moved in 2 years ago!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gilmore85

@fisher - OMG i think I may have missed your :bfp: congrats keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations again pink lol sorry i must of read something wrong or i just knew u was going to get ur bfp xx Thanks wannabe n Lucy i haven't had my appointment through yet i'm just hope i get it soon bcos i need to know if they will help me or not xx


----------



## Tasha16

ok thanks how r u? XX


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy who is the kitty? Seem to have missed that one ;)

Lorna, I am so sorry it wasn't meant to be hun :hugs: Can I ask if you have confirmed ovulation this cycle? I am only wondering as I had a D&C in May and I am still no-where near back to normal. Tell me not to be so nosey if you want!

Fisher, you will be seeing a heart beat at the scan my lovely :) Had a sneaky silent stalk at your journal and everything is spot on. Even the spotting is nothing to worry about, completely normal at this stage :)


----------



## gilmore85

thats bob and hes coming up to 5 now!


----------



## LornaMJ

Feisty Fidget said:


> Amy who is the kitty? Seem to have missed that one ;)
> 
> Lorna, I am so sorry it wasn't meant to be hun :hugs: Can I ask if you have confirmed ovulation this cycle? I am only wondering as I had a D&C in May and I am still no-where near back to normal. Tell me not to be so nosey if you want!
> 
> Fisher, you will be seeing a heart beat at the scan my lovely :) Had a sneaky silent stalk at your journal and everything is spot on. Even the spotting is nothing to worry about, completely normal at this stage :)

No worries Feisty its good to share our experiences :winkwink: AF arrived 29 day after D&C which is my usual cycle length that's all good however I bled for 7 days which apparently is normal!! I chart my cycle according to the Billings Method which charts your CM. I think I ovulated going by my CM and it was similar to when I got pg last time. Difficult to know with AF lasting so long. I don't use OPK's but if AF shows this week which all the signs are pointing that way at present I will use an OPK along with my charting so I know it's accurate :thumbup: Sorry your cycle hasn't settled yet it seems unfair when we have already been through so much hopefully we both get our well deserved sticky beans this year :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all I am jumping back in to this thread. I felt fortunate to announce my BFP here in May after 9 years TTC however was not meant to be, June 23rd had a D&C at 8 weeks pg following a diagnosed blighted ovum. So on the TTC journey again!! Currently in the TWW at 10dpo by my estimations will test on Sunday if AF does not rear her ugly head x

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: 

I am so ver sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:

I am sending you lots of good luck and baby dust your way and I hope that you will get a BFP very soon!!! :dust::dust:::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/wttgfairy.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything is going to be alright with your pregnancy & that you are going to go on and have a happy and healthy baby!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Gilmore, your kitty cat is super cute!!:flower: Thanks for sharing your story about what you ended up doing with your spare room!! :thumbup: That sounds like a great idea for the space and for your needs for now.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Fisher - Every thing will be fine hun, i just know it... Sending positive thoughts your way x

Lorna - Sorry to hear that hun, it must be really difficult ((HUGS))

Tasha - Hey hun.. hopefully wont be to long now...

AFM - Nothing new to report apart from i am an emotional wreck with the injections, but getting by... 

Hope every one else is ok ?

Lucy xx


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Congratulations again pink lol sorry i must of read something wrong or i just knew u was going to get ur bfp xx Thanks wannabe n Lucy i haven't had my appointment through yet i'm just hope i get it soon bcos i need to know if they will help me or not xx

haha yes you must have had a 6th sense! 

LornaMJ - sorry to hear of your loss, Good luck on TTC again.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been MIA since my IUI last monday but I'm feeling comfortable being on the site again. So about a week before my IUI I was put on zithromicin(sp?) to combat a bacteria they found on my cervix that has been linked to miscarriages and ever since coming off of it, I believe my last dose was either Saturday or Sunday before my IUI which was last Monday I've had terrible cold symptoms. I've had a runny/stuffy nose, coughing, sneezing A LOT! I'm not happy about it but I'm kind of hoping that it will help me get my bfp. I've heard that if you're sick your body can't fight off the sperm so I'm hoping that maybe this will help....what do you girls think, ever heard of that?

So, besides being sick last night my puppy got attacked by a bull mastiff :( My OH was walking him and the other dog just attacked him out of nowhere and our dog had to get sedated and get stitched up on his belly where the dog bit him....I feel terrible for my furry baby. He's been on pain medication and antibiotics. He's going to be fine but he's just always so happy and then he gets hurt .. makes me sad! The woman who owned the mastiff paid for his medical bills thank god but it doesn't make up for the hurt my baby is going through! 

So, I was talking to my mom earlier and she seems to have more faith than me about my cycle this time and so does OH. I really hope they're right but after the 4th failed IUI attempt (this is my 5th) I just don't have it in me to be hopeful so I'm just going with the flow. Tomorrow I'm 10dpiui and I'm going to test in the morning even though it's early I just want to see and if it's negative then I'll just wait to get my period and then go from there. If it doesn't come, I'll test again and then we'll see what happens but I'm not going to freak out about it ... if it doesn't work I just have to do one more cycle of IUI and then IVF ... not too bad.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw your poor doggy. I hope he's ok soon. Hopefully looking after him will take your mind off the dreaded 2WW. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so sorry about your puppy getting hurt!!:hugs::hugs: I love dogs, and I hate seeing them get hurt and suffer. My dog Oreo is my baby for now, and is a member of my family. she is so spoiled, i'd be so upset if that happened to my dog... I hope your pup heals up and feels better soon.:hugs:

good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fisher640

Good luck Ash! I hope IUI #5 works for you too!!!


----------



## gilmore85

Good luck Ash hope this is the one for you :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

10dpiui bfn. I'm not really disappointed because I didn't think it worked but I know it's still early too. So now I'm just going to wait for AF to get here and if she doesn't show I'll test again and go from there.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am so sorry to hear about your pup ash, that is so sad!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah very sad ... he's doing a lot better today though. He'll be fine i just hate that he's in pain :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My surgery date is quickly approaching... I am getting a little nervous but trying to keep my cool.

I only have to wait a week afte the surgery before we can start TTC again, so we should be able to start TTC again in my September cycle!!! My Birthday is coming up soon and a birthday BFP would be the best present ever!!!

I just bought a 100 pack of cheapy IC HPT's and a 50 pack of OPK's. I also bought a basal body temperature thermometer and I have decided to start temping to also aid in predictin ovulation and pregnancy. I joined fertility friend's website and was looking at info on charting and at other girl's charts. We also have preseed and softcups left over from when we were TTC before. So long story short I am going to be super prepared to start TTC in my September cycle!!!:thumbup:

I decided to make a ticker to count down the days until my surgery....:happydance:



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10718;416/st/20120829/e/Surgery-Hysteroscopy+-Lap/k/0d6b/event.png


My bloodwork is scheduled for next saturday morning. They test for prenancy and they check your white blood cell count to make sure you dont have any infection, and are healthy enough for surgery.

Please wish me luck, I am hoping for the best case scenario, that they can unblock my second tube, and they dont discover any other problems well they are in there!!!!:flower:

How is everyone's weekend going so far?? Any fun plans?


----------



## wannabeprego

Do any of you girls that temp and use Fertility Friend have any tips for a firet timer like me? My September cycle will be the first time I have ever temped, so any suggestions and help would be much appreciated!!!:flower:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Do any of you girls that temp and use Fertility Friend have any tips for a firet timer like me? My September cycle will be the first time I have ever temped, so any suggestions and help would be much appreciated!!!:flower:

Remember to look at the forest rather than the trees. Small temp changes will drive you crazy but don't mean much. Also be careful because temping can be SUPER addictive. ALSO I would highly advise not temping during your luteal phase or you really will go crazy over analyzing every temperature change thinking its "good" or "bad". 

Do you have regular cycles? Then it will come easy.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you girls that temp and use Fertility Friend have any tips for a firet timer like me? My September cycle will be the first time I have ever temped, so any suggestions and help would be much appreciated!!!:flower:
> 
> Remember to look at the forest rather than the trees. Small temp changes will drive you crazy but don't mean much. Also be careful because temping can be SUPER addictive. ALSO I would highly advise not temping during your luteal phase or you really will go crazy over analyzing every temperature change thinking its "good" or "bad".
> 
> Do you have regular cycles? Then it will come easy.Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice!!! :flower: Yes, I do have pretty regular cycles, so it sounds like that could make things easier for me based on the advice you just gave me. 

What does cross hairs mean? I heard somebody saying that they had cross hairs???


----------



## fisher640

FF will highlight the day it thinks you've ovulated. I actually quit using it a loooong time ago in favor of a program that let me chart my own cover line. 

I read the Toni Wischler book "taking charge of your fertility" and it's like the BBTing bible, so that's where I learned everything from.


----------



## Kmae

:wave: Hi Ladies! Can I join this thread? I am 32 and have been TTC for 21 months now. It's been a roller coaster of a journey and I just pray that it has a happy ending soon. I feel crazier and more desperate every month that passes. I'm starting injections next month and am pretty nervous (nervous that it won't work mainly). I really hope you all get your long awaited BFP very soon! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kmae

Wannabeprego, the charting advice I can give is to know that your temps can be erratic during the time you are on your period. I typically don't start temping until cd7 or so. Also, I agree with fisher to not temp during your luteal phase- or at least cut back during that time. You just end up reading way to much into it. I recently started drastically reducing my temping once I get my crosshairs. Ask any questions you have about charting/temping (you will get more once you start) and I'll do my best to answer them (been charting for a while now). GL!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it all crossed wannabe!


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck wannabe - hope everything goes well with the surgery and the ttc! i gave up on temping as i don't think i ever really got the hang of it.... my cycles could be all over the place though, and it started to stress me out... which i thought was counterproductive. Definitely give it a go though as it really suits some people. x


----------



## wannabeprego

Kmae said:


> :wave: Hi Ladies! Can I join this thread? I am 32 and have been TTC for 21 months now. It's been a roller coaster of a journey and I just pray that it has a happy ending soon. I feel crazier and more desperate every month that passes. I'm starting injections next month and am pretty nervous (nervous that it won't work mainly). I really hope you all get your long awaited BFP very soon! :dust::dust:

Welcome to the group Kmae!!! :flower: I am the same age as you!!:thumbup:
Although my DH is in his early 40's now, and is older than me,Thanks for the charting advice. Have you been through the infertility testing stuff yet and do you know what issue you are facing with your fertility? Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!:dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/-gif.gif

My DH had a vasetomy reversal, it was 14 years old, he reversed it back in 10/2009, He has a low sperm count as a result of the VR, and I went through the long list of infertility testing myself when pregnancy didn't happen, which leads to my upcoming surgery.I have some details in my signature as well. My HSG revealed a fibroid on my uterus wall and something on the inside of my uterus, and indicated that I had one possibly blocked fallopian tube. It might of just spasmed and it might not be blocked but I am doing the lap surgery to make sure it isn't blocked anyways. I did a saline sonohystergraphy which revealed a polyp in my uterus, so I also need a hysterscopy to remove that as well. The fibroid on my uterus wall is embedded in the muscle so the DR is just going to leave that alone, since it shouldn't affect my fertilty, and the location means it would be to difficult to remove it. So that is my story in a nut shell!! :thumbup: After my surgery, DH & me should be able to start TTC again for my september cycle, my plan is to try a few rounds of clomid and :sex: the old fashioned way,and if that doesn't work than it is onto IUI. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, Thanks for the good luck wishes and the temping advice!! :flower:

I have some more charting/ temping questions??

Do you girls take your temps orally or vaginally? What time of the day do you take your temps? Do I ned to take the temps at the same time everyday? 

I was thinking of temping at the times of between 6pm to 8pm because of my work schedule and always rushing out the door in the mornings, so that I can keep up with it. I was worried about being too obsessive with adding in the daily temping, but I am already going to be obsessed since I will have some new hope for a BFP after the surgery is done. :wacko:So at this point throwing in this element cant make me any more crazier than I already will be...LOL...:blush:


----------



## Kmae

I take my temps orally which seems to work for me. But many ladies take them vanginally especially if they have too many erratic temperature shifts while taking them orally- vaginay is suppose to be more accurate. I take my temps between 5:30 & 6:00am (when my alarm goes off) each day. I would suggest. not trying to let more than a half an hour difference when temping as even 1 hr. difference can make a big change (the longer you sleep the more your temps increase). Also, take your temps the first thing when you wake up in the morning and before you get out of bed- I keep mine next to my alarm clock. I hope that helps! Wouldn't that be great if we both got our BFPs in September?!

AFM, I have been through fertility testing. Got the HSG done and everything was normal & clear. But I don't ovulate on my own or my cycles are pretty long without meds. My RE said that I have too many follicles but not enough to have PCOS- which he thinks could be the problem??? Tried Clomid for 3 rounds which didn't do the trick so I took a month off meds and am onto injections in September. I ovulated at a good time this month and was told Clomid can stay in your system for a month or two. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Girls, Thanks for the good luck wishes and the temping advice!! :flower:
> 
> I have some more charting/ temping questions??
> 
> Do you girls take your temps orally or vaginally? What time of the day do you take your temps? Do I ned to take the temps at the same time everyday?
> 
> I was thinking of temping at the times of between 6pm to 8pm because of my work schedule and always rushing out the door in the mornings, so that I can keep up with it. I was worried about being too obsessive with adding in the daily temping, but I am already going to be obsessed since I will have some new hope for a BFP after the surgery is done. :wacko:So at this point throwing in this element cant make me any more crazier than I already will be...LOL...:blush:

It really needs to be first thing when you wake. Otherwise it's just a body temperature and not a basal body temperature. I work shifts and never had any major issues with temp changes based on sleeping in an hour or two but that bothers some people. The only thing that changed my temp every time was any alcohol the night before. I always took mine orally. It does fluctuate a bit but after a few months you'll see the general trends and then little fluctuations won't make a difference in your chart reslly


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for all of the advice girls!! :flower: I think I have a pretty good understanding of charting/temping now. I am going to try to make the time to sit down and watch fertility friend's free charting videos they have on their website before my September cycle. Plus once I actually start I am sure that I will have additional questions for you ladies at that time as well!!!:winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

I take mine vaginally because I mouth breathe a lot in my sleep, so that works better for me.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm also a mouth breather but still take my temp orally as it is the temp shift you are looking at, not the actual temperature.

I set an alarm to off at the same time each morning and then go back to sleep after I have taken my temp :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Kmae - Welcome hun, hope your stay is not to long, but welcome to the group! 

Wannabe - Good Luck, not long to wait now.. I gave up temping as i kept fogetting and getting up before temping so cant give you much advise sorry... 

Ash - Sorry for the BFN, but there is still time...

Fisher - How you feeling hun? 

Ikle pand / FF - How are you both ? hope you are well..

Hope every one else is good... 

AFM - back at the clinc on Friday, for bloods and scan AF should show this friday and i have never wanted her to arrive so much so things can get moving ! ha 

Lucy xx


----------



## fisher640

Intermittently "blech" but no overt puking *knock on wood* it all kind of comes and goes though which I didn't realize. So far so good though, thank you. Ive kind of been sticking around my old groups still because it's a bigger mental adjustment than I really expected and I'm only doing okay with that sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I just mouth breath occasionally, if it was every night it'd be easier. Vaginal temping is a bit grim. I somehow manage to mouth breath while my teeth are clenched too, I must look like I'm growling lol!

I'm good thanks lucylou. My progesterone test on Friday confirmed ov, so just a waiting game now. My chart is good so far but its early days. Not feeling the need to test yet but no doubt that'll change in the next couple of days.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, I decided to start a LTTC journal...... Please feel free to stalk me or just stop in to say Hello. I just started writing it today, so right now it just has a summary of my journey so far....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1142215-wannabepregos-lttc-1-journal.html

There is also a link to the journal in my signature as well. :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Spotting brown today so AF should be here by tonight or tomorrow .. I also have a bit of a headache and that's an AF sign for me so I guess by Wednesday I'll be CD 3 and I'll have to go to the doctors ... last IUI before IVF here we go!


----------



## Kmae

ashknowsbest said:


> Spotting brown today so AF should be here by tonight or tomorrow .. I also have a bit of a headache and that's an AF sign for me so I guess by Wednesday I'll be CD 3 and I'll have to go to the doctors ... last IUI before IVF here we go!

Sorry about AF:cry: but am excited about IVF for you. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Ash I'm sorry it looks like AF is on the way :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash, sorry about af but fingers crossed for IVF :)

Cd 49 - my longest ever, even with my anovulatory was 37 so we are way over :cry: am now wondering if the brown spotting is actually periods? But it is so random and light :wacko:

May have to bite the bullet and do a hpt as just realised there could still be pregnancy tissue that they missed after d and c which could be messing with period?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

I've just bummed myself out, I'm cd 20 today not sure how many dpo as never know when I ovulate . For some reason this month I thought I'd O early so tested today! I never normally poas unless I'm late! - it was bfn.

I know it could change as it's early but realistically I don't think it will.

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, sorry the :witch: got you!!! :hugs::hugs: I wish you lots of good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle of IUI!!!:dust::dust:

@Fiesty, I am sorry about your cycle being so off, and I hope it returns back to normal soon!! :hugs::hugs:

@Sticky, I am sorry about the BFN hun!!! :hugs:

Big Hugs going out to all of my lovely ladies!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/big_hugs_bear.gif


----------



## pinkfee

Ickle - well done on ovulating! thats half the battle, i'll keep my fingers crossed. 

FF- hope your okay and things get back to normal asap :hugs:

sticky - fingers crossed your just too early! 

A quick update on me, just had my 1st scan... so far so good :)

There were two sacs and two fetal poles and one of them you could see the tiny flickering of a heartbeat so it looks like i'm having twins! :shock:
always a possibilty with putting two embies back but i'm still in shock. 

Got another scan at the same time next week so i'm keeping everything crossed that they keep growing. 

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fan flipping tastic hun :dance: so happy for you!

CD51 and it looks like I am ovulating :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I wanted to let you girls know that I went to my CD 3 baseline scan today and everything looks good so I'm going to be starting Gonal F tonight 75 units and then go in Saturday for a checkup .... 

Onto good news :) I started knitting this shawl about 3 years ago and it got put on hold because I ended up needing more yarn and I couldn't find it so I had to wait until I was about to find it and I finally did and I finished it this morning :) I figured I'd share a few pictures! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0587.jpg
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0588.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

pink - so exciting twins! yay! congratulations!


----------



## Pinkie 33

The shawl is beautiful!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## fisher640

I'm a knitter too! Love the shawl! That's a lot of work!!!! You should be proud!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! 

Fisher - omg so much work .. by the end of the shawl for the ruffles I think there was about 2000 or so stitches on the needles ... craziness! Took forever per row ... about an hour 45 to 2 hours for 1 row ... so happy it's over but it was a nice journey!


----------



## LornaMJ

Pink - That is fantastic , always good to see such great news on here!! 

I am now waiting ovulate, just about to order some sticks and on the merry go round we go again!


----------



## tlm

Beautiful shawl Ash!! I knit too, it's a labor of love but so rewarding when the finished product is done and you can enjoy it!!! Will be very good for winter!


----------



## ickle pand

That's lovely ash. I love knitting too but I only do baby things because I don't have the patience for anything bigger :)


----------



## wannabeprego

pinkfee said:


> A quick update on me, just had my 1st scan... so far so good :)
> 
> There were two sacs and two fetal poles and one of them you could see the tiny flickering of a heartbeat so it looks like i'm having twins! :shock:
> always a possibilty with putting two embies back but i'm still in shock.
> 
> Got another scan at the same time next week so i'm keeping everything crossed that they keep growing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today x

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!! That is awesome news hun, I am s happy for you!!! Congrats on the twins!!!! That is so exciting!!!! I hope you have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Congratulations-6.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I wanted to let you girls know that I went to my CD 3 baseline scan today and everything looks good so I'm going to be starting Gonal F tonight 75 units and then go in Saturday for a checkup ....
> 
> Onto good news :) I started knitting this shawl about 3 years ago and it got put on hold because I ended up needing more yarn and I couldn't find it so I had to wait until I was about to find it and I finally did and I finished it this morning :) I figured I'd share a few pictures!
> 
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0587.jpg
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0588.jpg

Good luck for your next cycle!!!:dust::dust:

I love the shawl, it is very pretty and a nice shade of blue!! You did a lovely job!!:thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash that is beautiful - I am a very basic knitter and am in awe of that! Good luck with your IVF - lots of success stories in here ;)

Well read something interesting on Tuesday. They think that unexplained infertility could be caused by minor food allergies like gluten?!?
The theory is that your body is working so hard to fix the damage your innocent diet is causing that it can't focus on fertility. I am 90 % sure this is what happened to us when DH fell off the gluten free wagon (diagnosed as coeliac) as the first month we tried after he stuck to being wheat free we conceived!

I have wondered for a long time if I have a minor dairy intolerance, so maybe it is time to test it out?


----------



## Sizzles

That is very interesting Feisty as I've been wondering whether I have an intolerance - probably to wheat. I can't bear to think of having to cut it out of my diet altogether, but I thought I might investigate what happens when I do leave it out or limit it. Funnily enough, I had decided that today I would have a wheat-free day. Now I know that a one-off day like this may not tell me anything, but it's a start and to do longer will require a little more planning on my part!
The reason I've reached this conclusion is due to the terrible bloating I get. To add insult to injury it makes me look 5 months pg at it's worst! Tends to happen in the afternoon/evening, so yesterday - whilst suffering - I googled how to treat it and ended up doing cycling motions in the air with my legs and eating pro-biotic yogurt (not at the same time I hasten to add! Messy!) Now it may just be because af was due (and has subsequently arrived) but it does happen at other times too, so I'll see how I get on. Scary to think it could be impacting on fertility though! Incidentally, the bloating did go down, but as I say, af arrived, along with horrendous pain, so there could just have been some sort of 'shift' in pain in my tummy.


----------



## ickle pand

That's really interesting about the food intolerance link to infertility. Do you have a link to what you were reading? I'm going to be doing food intolerance testing just before I finish the diet that I'm on since I'm already excluding lots of foods, it'll be interesting to see if anything shows up.


----------



## tlm

Fiesty, that is very interesting. I did hear that IF is a symptom of Celiacs disease...


----------



## Sticky Beans

Pink congrats on the twins! That's fantastic needs xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I haven't actually got a link lovelies, but if you google it, lots of info comes up.

I think that once we have a date for DH op I will be going gluten free (dh is coeliac anyway). I know first hand how difficult the transition can be, but after a few weeks it becomes second nature - lots of stuff has to be cooked from scratch though which is extremely time consuming.

Have decided DH and I need a break, nothing too fancy but just in isolation away from everyone - will be taking the dogs too though!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from my scan ... 4 follicles growing, 2 on right side 2 on left. Ones of right side are 7.5mm and ones on left are 8.5mm. Haven't gotten the call about what dose of Gonal F to do but I'm pretty sure they're going to lower the dose since I have 4 and we're so early into the stimulating process. 

Lets hope they don't cancel my cycle!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

FF - how's tricks? Your cycle getting back to normal yet?

Sticky - how's you hun? 

Ash - you starting on the IVF train now hun? 

Hope every one else is ok? 

AFM - feeling like a pin cushion on two injections now, but I'm getting a little better at it now! Ha


----------



## ashknowsbest

No not yet. One more IUI since the insurance company requires it. :( but still hoping it works and I don't have to go through IVF.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls, I hope everyone is enjoying their weekends!! Work was super stressful on Friday and I got so upset I went out on break and start crying with DH on the phone. I am thinking of putting in my 2 week notice, but i am taking the weekend to think about it. But I am not feeling any different and I think I need to move on. I put more details about it all in my journal. The level of stress and this new boss that I started working with is a prick now. I am starting to dread going into work now. 

I just need a low stress job, and I dont need to make alot of money. I could even just work part time since DH is the bread winner and be okay. My job is so different from when I first started, I used to like it. But ever since I took on my supervisor's duties well she was out on maternity leave the job has gotten more stressful. Apparently even thoug my supervisor is back from matrnity leave she is letting keep the majority of her work, and i am not happy about it. I hate this shitty reporting crap I have to do, and I was under the assumption that when she came back she would take this shit back from me. I am not a happy camper.

DH & me went to an art museum this afternoon, and it was nice. We enjoyed some older traditional art along with some modern stuff. 

I am ovulating right now, but it is pretty much going to waste because DH and me aren't really TTC this cycle because of the surgery coming up. 

Here is my positive OPK...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07837.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is a nice positive wannabe :) fingers crossed it will lead to a :bop:! So sorry your job is so bad :( I would rath be poor and happy, then rich and stressed. Do what you think you need to do :flower:

Ash, I think that is a really good sign for this IUI Hun :thumuup:

Lucy, sadly I am still all over the place :wacko: huge amounts of cm at the moment, so I guess my body still doesn't know where it is at. Pushing CD 55 now :( considering puting some cheap IC tests just to rule out retained tissue, but the thought of a negative staring at me is just too depressing.

Not such a great day yesterday :( at a family wedding that was dominated with babies and baby talk :cry: it's all in my journal x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and see how you all are!? I have kept my distance since doing IVF as I know some of you are still waiting for surgery/treatment but I have some news my IVF worked I got my first ever BFP today, fingers crossed it's a sticky one!!
Good Luck to you all....... it takes us longer but you will get there in the end xXx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations :) That's great news.


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and see how you all are!? I have kept my distance since doing IVF as I know some of you are still waiting for surgery/treatment but I have some news my IVF worked I got my first ever BFP today, fingers crossed it's a sticky one!!
> Good Luck to you all....... it takes us longer but you will get there in the end xXx

WOOO HOOOO!!!!! That is awesome new hun!! I am so happy for you!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/117598066526966.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Hun, that is great news!


----------



## urchin

BIG CONGRATULATIONS MRSH! :dance:

That's fantastic news - sending a big tub of sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations MRSH! :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

EEEEeeeekkkkkkkk..... OMG!!!!! Only 1 more day until Surgery..........:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


I have to be at the outpatient surgery center tomorrow morning at 6:30 am and the surgery is scheduled for 7am. I will be updating the thread with the outcome after it is done, and once I am feeling up to it, which might not be until Thursday!! Fingers crossed I wake up after surgery with 2 open healthy tubes and a cleaned out/healthy uterus!!!!:thumbup: 

Lordy I need something for my nerves and anxiety to calm me down today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I just reminding myself that everything is going to be alright and trying to focus on the positives after it is done!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/businessman_nervous_md_wht.gif


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck wannabe you'll be fine and i hope you have two pristine tubes ready for ttc as a result! be thinking of you x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck wannabe, I will be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Ladies, I really wish you all so much luck I know how hard this is when you have been at if for so long, you all really deserve your own take home babies!!
Good Luck to you too wannabe, If I can do it twice you will be fine xXx


----------



## lucylou7

Goodluck Wannabe! Hope every thing goes ok thinking of you xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Goodluck Wannabe! 

MrsH - congrats! Can't wait to see ultrasound pictures! 

AFM - Tonight is my 7th day on stims. I go in tomorrow for more blood work and an ultrasound then I have work until 1:30. Should keep me pretty busy and my mind off of things. Can't wait to trigger and just get this cycle over with!


----------



## urchin

Thinking of you wannabe - hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

good luck wannabe, it will be fine - i had mine 6 weeks ago and it was all fine, much better than i had led myself to believe
xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hope you're recovering nicely Hun :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for thinking of me today girls!! :hugs:

I am home laying upstairs in the master bedroom relaxing. DH is being really sweet and he is waiting on me on hand and foot. He is making me dinner right now. 

So we got to the surgical center on time at 6:30 am. We woke up super early at like 4:45 am because we live a little over an hour away from the surgical center. 

I was calm up until I was in the back and I gotten undressed and had put on my gown, When the nurse put in the needle into my hand for the IV, it stung like a hot pocker, and my nerves got the best of me and I started crying.:cry: They gave me warm blankets asked a bunch of medical questions related to my medical history, and they also confirm your identity and repeadetly ask what surgery you are there for. 

My Dr came in and he was very nice and calming. he talked to me about the surgery and asked ifI had any questions. Next thing I know I am being taken into the surgical room, with a bunch of nurses and the anathesia people. Once I was strapped onto the table the anathesia guy told me he was putting something into my IV to put me to sleep, I felt my eyes go rolling into my head and than next thing I am waking up in the recovery room. 

My DR stopped by to let me know that he was able to unblock my second tube, so now I have 2 open tubes!!!:happydance::happydance: he successfuly removed my polyp from my uterus and now it looks good. He also removed some scar tissue well he was in there, and he found endometrios which he removed as well. So it was a good thing he did the lap because he was able to remove the scar tissue and discovered that I have endometrios. So overall I am happy about the end result, but a little worried about the endometrios and how that is going to affect my TTC. :shrug: But he removed it, so hopefully it wont have an impact now? I need to talk to the DR about this and do some research about this on my end. Well I was in the recovery room I was shivering because it was so chilly, and the nurse was making me do breathing exersizes to calm me down, because I was freaking out a little after I woke up. They also gave me juice and grahm crackers, ice pop, crushed ice, I started out with the light fluids and than had the food after. 

I have a bunch of color pictures from the surgery that I want to scan and post so you girls can see. Hopefully I will be able to do that soon. They are pretty neat pictures. 

So I am recovering okay. I was prescribed a RX for an antibiotic and for pain meds. I am super sleepy from the anathesia and keep falling asleep. 

My belly is all bloated from the air in it, and i have 2 cuts, a bunch of small ones above my belly button, and one cute inmy groin area. The cut in my belly button is draining alot and has blood coming out and pooling up behind my bandage, I have changed it once and will be changing it again soon. The belly button is worrying me a little, but I did read in the paper work that it is normal to have some draining from that wound. Hopefully it will stop bleeding soon though. 

My maxi pad was soaked after the surgery with alot of blood, But now the flow is much lighter, so that is good.The nurse warned me that if the blood stayed heavy and was soaking maxis in one hour than i need to goto the ER, but the blood flow has subsided. I also keep feeling like I need to go pee, and no matter how much I pee it isn't enough, I think it was from the IV fluids they gave me though. The feeling is getting better now and subsiding so hopefully it will be gone in a few days. MY throat is really soar from the breathing tube, and I cant eat hard dry foods like bread without it feeling like it will get caught in my throat, so far I ate ice cream and I am having soup for dinner.

Overall the experience wasn't to bad. I think the anticpation and waiting is the worst part. My DR and the nurses at the surgical center were all very nice to me.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for stopping in to see how my surgery went girls!!! :flower:

Well here are the pictures from my surgery......

I am putting them on a spoiler in case anyone is squemish about seeing this stufff...



Spoiler
This is a picture of my polyp and him getting ready to take it out..I think the dot in the one pic is him opening up my other tube...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00003.jpg

This is a picture of him removing scar tissue, the white spider web type stuff is the scar tissue

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00002.jpg


POlyp being removed...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00001.jpg

The circled areas are the endometriosis, and more pics of him removing the scar tissue as well..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00000.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for sharing those. I love seeing stuff like that.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is very interesting stuff wannabe :thumbup: so glad it went well :dance:


----------



## gilmore85

Glad every thing went well although i wish i hadnt looked in the spoiler now :sick:


----------



## Ducktales

glad it all went ok
i had severe endometriosis and scarring removed in mine.
My consultant told me that it should improve my chances of TTC dramatically but there is a 6 month window for this before it all grows back.
Im sure with what they have done, your BFP is on its way
good luck
x


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe glad it all went well... impressive that you get to keep those photos of the op as well! 

:dust: to when you start ttc again


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So completely confused and annoyed now :growlmad:

I had 6 days of regular spotting last month, seeing as I haven't had a proper period since 3rd July I convinced myself that perhaps the spotting was just a light period (never had a light one like it before). Have just checked my dates and realised that even if it was a period, I am now almost 2 weeks late :wacko: Only time we dtd was 28th July - 25 days after the start of my period, so no way was I ovulating. Not sure what to do now :(


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Feisty. The only thing you can do is DTD and hope that you will ovulate soon. It sounds like you're not ovulating though and that's why you had spotting rather than a proper AF. Forgive me if you've said this already (I have a memory like a sieve), but are you having any progesterone testing or anything to confirm ovulation? Are you seeing an FS?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty,I am so sorry about how confusing your cycles have been!! :hugs: Are you going to take an HPT since you think that AF might be late? Fingers crosed your cycles start getting back to normal and you OV soon. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks sweets :flower:

Ickle I usually ovulate fine but had my d&c in may and this is when the craziness started :( I can't Dtd at the moment as DH has been severely injured and is waiting on an op :( I just want to know that everything is back on track, ready for when we can.

Wannabe, I have been having major dizzy spells but I don't think it was the same as when I was pregnant. I'm not sure if I can bring myself to stare at a negative hpt :(


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah you did say about your DH, sorry. Maybe the stress of your husbands injury is affecting you. 

If you're late then there is a chance you could be pregnant. I think I'd psyche myself up and do a test so that you know for sure either way. Remember every pregnancy is different and will have different symptoms. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well have just purchased 30 hpt on eBay, £2.50 for all of them, bargain!

I never test until I am officially late, so am hoping these last until the next pregnancy :haha:

The only symptom I have is (obviously apart from lack of period) is this horrible light headed, dizzy sensation which is constant. It kind of feels a bit like when you're drunk and every time you move your head the room spins :( rather sketchy.

Well I will be brave and do the test when the postman brings my IC - delivery was 4 -6 days.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Wannabe - Glad every thing went well, and i cant believe your pictures they are soooo clear!! 

FF - What a nightmare your having hun, can you call and make an appointment at the clinc to see if there is any thing else they can do for you to get you back on track hun? Or like ickle says could you be pg??? I dont think i could wait for 5-6 days im very impatient! ha ha

Lucy xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well have just purchased 30 hpt on eBay, £2.50 for all of them, bargain!
> 
> I never test until I am officially late, so am hoping these last until the next pregnancy :haha:
> 
> The only symptom I have is (obviously apart from lack of period) is this horrible light headed, dizzy sensation which is constant. It kind of feels a bit like when you're drunk and every time you move your head the room spins :( rather sketchy.
> 
> Well I will be brave and do the test when the postman brings my IC - delivery was 4 -6 days.

Really hope its is third time lucky for you feisty!! And the wait is very much worth it :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have approximately 1% hope of a positive, but I guess I need to rule it out.

I am hosting a party tonight and I will be drinking, not letting my wacky cycle stop me from enjoying myself!


----------



## lucylou7

FF - I don't blame you! Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope everyone's doing ok. FF how frustrating your cycles all out of whack! Hope it sorts itself out for you hun.

Wannabe glad the procedure went ok. What's the plan for you now?

Afm. I am on cd 1 today. So starting my clomid again tomorrow, I got my hopes up last month and my bfn hit me quite hard. I think it's worse now because I know I can get my bfp . This month I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT!!!

Yest was my due date for my :angel: so tough day. Esp with so many people I know getting pregnant at the moment. Dh brother got married this year and are officially trying now. I just know she's going to be one of these super fertiles that try for like 2 cycles.
It's sounds horrible but I was saying to Dh last night that I hope they don't fall straight away, I don't want them to have major issues like us but from a selfish 'don't think I can handle you being pregnant' point of view hopefully it won't be til next year. - god I sound awful! I'm feeling a little bitter today in case you hadn't guessed!

Right well I'm off before I bring you all down with me! Hope everyone enjoys their wknd.

xx


----------



## pinkfee

Oh sticky we've all been there :hugs:and its always annoying when fertile murtles just fall so easily... i now have the opinion that everyone should struggle to get pregnant! might just make people appreciate the gift of life a bit more.

Good luck with the clomid this cycle x


----------



## tlm

Sticky - I am so sorry you have these feelings but I totally understand! I have a good friend who is due in November. When she was trying to figure out when to have her shower I selfishly told her dates in October worked better for me instead of September because October would give me more time to get pregnant! I felt horrible!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haven't update you all in a while .. here it goes.

I had my scan this morning, I have 5 follicles over 12mm on the right side alone along with a good amount under 10mm and on the left side I have 1 or 2 (can't remember as I was in shock) follicles measuring about 16mm so needless to say the doctor I'm assuming was thinking she wanted to cancel my cycle. Which makes perfect sense, it does seem crazy to keep going and trigger with that many opportunities. She said that 12 doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are mature however sometimes they are and you just never know. So I told her that if my opinion mattered at all that we would continue on with this cycle only because IUI hasn't worked in the past even when I had 3 mature follicles and since my insurance company won't let me move on until I've completed 6 IUI cycles and this is my 6th one. If we cancel this one, I'll have to do one more IUI again before they'll let me move onto IVF and I'm just not really prepared to do that since IVF got put on hold once before. I also let her know that I would be willing ro reduce if anything crazy should happen. She said that she agrees 100% with me, and although we are taking a risk with having to reduce she said that it would really be a shame to cancel this cycle. She said she would e-mail my doctor and get his advice and his opinion but most likely will be triggering tonight IUI monday morning and then deal with whatever happens at that point.

I hope everyone else is okay and keeping the faith, for those that got BFP's huge congrats!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. FF how frustrating your cycles all out of whack! Hope it sorts itself out for you hun.
> 
> Wannabe glad the procedure went ok. What's the plan for you now?
> 
> Afm. I am on cd 1 today. So starting my clomid again tomorrow, I got my hopes up last month and my bfn hit me quite hard. I think it's worse now because I know I can get my bfp . This month I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT!!!
> 
> Yest was my due date for my :angel: so tough day. Esp with so many people I know getting pregnant at the moment. Dh brother got married this year and are officially trying now. I just know she's going to be one of these super fertiles that try for like 2 cycles.
> It's sounds horrible but I was saying to Dh last night that I hope they don't fall straight away, I don't want them to have major issues like us but from a selfish 'don't think I can handle you being pregnant' point of view hopefully it won't be til next year. - god I sound awful! I'm feeling a little bitter today in case you hadn't guessed!
> 
> Right well I'm off before I bring you all down with me! Hope everyone enjoys their wknd.
> 
> xx

Big Hugs going out to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I am so sorryyou are having such a ruff time right now!! Try to stay positive and hopefull for your next cycle with clomid though, which I know is easier said than done of course!! I am sending you lots of luck and tons of baby dust hoping you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM, my future TTC plans have changed some since I know that I have Endometriosis now. I was asking around on the boards talking to other girls that have also had Endometriosis, and they were saying that there is a 6 month window when you are most fertile after the lap surgery to get pregnant!! I have also read online through internet research that over time the endo can grow back. So in conclusion I have decided to move up our IUI cycles and start them even sooner than originally planned. I am going to take advanatage of every cycle starting with my September cycle and make sure we take advantage or every month we have post surgery!!! 

I think if we are getting close to the 6 month post operation window and we don't get a BFP through clomid with timed :sex: and IUI than we are going to consider using donor sperm sooner than I was going to originally. I am scared the endo will grow back and I dont want to have this surgery again anytime soon, and right now DH and me can't afford IVF anytime soon, so I dont think waiting will be an option for us, now that I know I have endo. Plus knowing that I have Endo now makes me feel kind of depressed because I thought DH & me were just going to be up against the challenge of his low :spermy: count, but now we also have a challenge with me, and I have friggen endmetriosis... Uggghhh.. Grrr.... Infertility sucks!!!!:growlmad:

I still need to schedule a 2 to 3 week post operation check up appointment, and I want to get my DRs opnion on my Endo and how he thinks it will affect me becuase I haven't had a chance to discuss this with him yet. I will be scheduling a check up/surgery follow up with my DR on tuesday after the holiday weekend.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Haven't update you all in a while .. here it goes.
> 
> I had my scan this morning, I have 5 follicles over 12mm on the right side alone along with a good amount under 10mm and on the left side I have 1 or 2 (can't remember as I was in shock) follicles measuring about 16mm so needless to say the doctor I'm assuming was thinking she wanted to cancel my cycle. Which makes perfect sense, it does seem crazy to keep going and trigger with that many opportunities. She said that 12 doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are mature however sometimes they are and you just never know. So I told her that if my opinion mattered at all that we would continue on with this cycle only because IUI hasn't worked in the past even when I had 3 mature follicles and since my insurance company won't let me move on until I've completed 6 IUI cycles and this is my 6th one. If we cancel this one, I'll have to do one more IUI again before they'll let me move onto IVF and I'm just not really prepared to do that since IVF got put on hold once before. I also let her know that I would be willing ro reduce if anything crazy should happen. She said that she agrees 100% with me, and although we are taking a risk with having to reduce she said that it would really be a shame to cancel this cycle. She said she would e-mail my doctor and get his advice and his opinion but most likely will be triggering tonight IUI monday morning and then deal with whatever happens at that point.
> 
> I hope everyone else is okay and keeping the faith, for those that got BFP's huge congrats!

I am glad they still let you move forward with IUI so you wont have to post pone your IVF any longer!! I can understand how frustrating it must be to get your hopes up every month with the IUI and than it isn't working, but still being forced to do it over and over!!!:growlmad: Thank goodness only one more cycle left until your IVF !! :hugs::hugs:I am seding lots of good luck and baby dust to you and hoping you get your BFP very soon!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Sticky (((HUGS))) I know exactly what you been about feeling bitter when others can get pg just like that, and you do in the back of your mind think i hope it soes not work straight away... I think thats because of what we all are going through and it does make you think differntly, sorry today has been difficult for you xxx

Hope every one else is ok x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky, we can all relate Hun :hugs:

I don't even try to hide it anymore when the green eyed monster comes a'knocking. I'm infertile, it makes me hate fertile myrtles - deal with it! ;)


----------



## lala516

Hello ladies! First post for me, though I've been stalking this site for months! Finally at my wits end. Hubby & I have been trying for 2 years. Pretty sure I OD on 8/20. Just the way my cycle fell this month, had my yearly exam on 8/24 and was given the dreaded cup to take home for hubby. Also had bloodwork done and was told to call as soon as AF came so a hysterosalpingogram could be scheduled. Totally fretting that one. And while I want answers, I'm still scared of that!

Anyway, AF due tomorrow. Past week I have had extremely sore nipples, tight/full breasts (never have any soreness with breasts or nipples before AF), major headaches and nausea all week. HPT on 8/29 BFN! Today, I still have sore nipples and slight nausea, no headache though. When I went to bathroom a few hours ago (tmi), slight brown discharge on toilet paper but nothing since and no cramps. Feedback??


----------



## wannabeprego

lala516 said:


> Hello ladies! First post for me, though I've been stalking this site for months! Finally at my wits end. Hubby & I have been trying for 2 years. Pretty sure I OD on 8/20. Just the way my cycle fell this month, had my yearly exam on 8/24 and was given the dreaded cup to take home for hubby. Also had bloodwork done and was told to call as soon as AF came so a hysterosalpingogram could be scheduled. Totally fretting that one. And while I want answers, I'm still scared of that!
> 
> Anyway, AF due tomorrow. Past week I have had extremely sore nipples, tight/full breasts (never have any soreness with breasts or nipples before AF), major headaches and nausea all week. HPT on 8/29 BFN! Today, I still have sore nipples and slight nausea, no headache though. When I went to bathroom a few hours ago (tmi), slight brown discharge on toilet paper but nothing since and no cramps. Feedback??

Welcome to the group!!!!:flower:https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-18.jpg

It sounds like you have some possible early pregnancy smptoms!! I think you should go ahead and test!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get BFP!!!

It sounds like you are getting ready to do an HSG once your AF arrives? That is where they flush the die into your uterus to make sure your tubes aren't blocked right? I had it done and started a thread to ask girls about what it was like for them when they had it done, and I also did an update on this thread discussing the outcome of my procedure as well... 

Here is a link to 2 of my threads about the HSG, I posted questions in the LTTC section and the TTC section and got a bunch of responses. I hope this helps you out!!!:thumbup:


LTTC thread section:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html

TTC section thread:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ogram-october-updated-hsg-outcome-pg-2-a.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks wanabe!

Trigger tonight and IUI monday morning. Happy that the stimming process is over and I can move on and be on my way towards a BFP or an IVF cycle.


----------



## lala516

Thanks for the welcome, wannabeprego! My moms bestfriend had this done years ago and said it was terrible & that her cramps were so bad she couldn't walk! 

Once we started TTC, my cramps...woooooo....they got worse! Last year, I had surgery (carpal tunnel release) and had some RX painkillers left over and my cramps were so rough, thats what I was using - and I mean AF really was :witch: at 5am for a wake-up call and 2-3 hours of sheer fetal position crying like a baby pain! My gyno prescribed me Ponstel & said if that didn't help she wanted to have me tested for endometriosis. Luckily, it helped and they haven't been that bad for a while.

Now that we've hit the 2 year mark it scares me. I do want to know what's up but then I'm kind of scared of the outcome. I'm sure you understand! Hubby is reluctant to have :spermy: tested but willing to do it - guess he is in the same boat as me. 

And am I the only one who gets BITTER when they see a young person with a newborn who wasn't "trying"? Maybe I'm going off the deep end!


----------



## wannabeprego

lala516 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, wannabeprego! My moms bestfriend had this done years ago and said it was terrible & that her cramps were so bad she couldn't walk!
> 
> Once we started TTC, my cramps...woooooo....they got worse! Last year, I had surgery (carpal tunnel release) and had some RX painkillers left over and my cramps were so rough, thats what I was using - and I mean AF really was :witch: at 5am for a wake-up call and 2-3 hours of sheer fetal position crying like a baby pain! My gyno prescribed me Ponstel & said if that didn't help she wanted to have me tested for endometriosis. Luckily, it helped and they haven't been that bad for a while.
> 
> Now that we've hit the 2 year mark it scares me. I do want to know what's up but then I'm kind of scared of the outcome. I'm sure you understand! Hubby is reluctant to have :spermy: tested but willing to do it - guess he is in the same boat as me.
> 
> And am I the only one who gets BITTER when they see a young person with a newborn who wasn't "trying"? Maybe I'm going off the deep end!

Those really painful cramps sound like it could be a sign of Endo, although I hope that isn't the case for you hun!!:hugs::hugs: I am glad that the meds the DR prescribed you have helped with the cramps/pain. :hugs:

I was nervous about the HSG, but part of me knew it was a necessary step to having a baby. Some quick tips I have for you is to take some really strong pain meds before the procedure and see if your OH can drive you to and from the procedure. I remember when my DR pumped in the iodine solution it was like a super long cramp coming in waves!!! Even though it seemed like a long time, I know it went by really fast!! It was worth it to get answers for me, and I am glad I did it. I regret putting off my infertility testing as long as I did and I wished that I started my journey sooner. Also some girls get pregnant right away after their HSG's so u never know, u migt get pregnant after yours. The HSG can clear out small blockages that might be in your tubes now. :thumbup: Good luck to you hun!!!

Yes, what you are feeling towards women that get pregnant after trying for just a few month is totally normal!!I have went through different phases during my alomst 3 year LTTC journey, and I was very jealous of pregnant women, and angry how so many women that have babies so easy seem to take it for granted. I also went through a deep depression at one point as well!! Right now I have come to terms with my situation some home and have accepted it for what it is. But, I am getting ready to get back into TTC again bcause I am healing from my hysteroscopy and lap surgeries and I am hoping I wont get to crushed and depressed if AF crashes the party in my next attempts!!:wacko: NExt steps for me is a cycle or two of clomid with timed :sex:and than onto IUI next now that I know my uterus is cleared out,both of my 2 tubes are open and my Endo is cleaned out for now!!! :thumbup:The challenges for me is that DH has a low :spermy: count and eventually my Endo can grow back, some of the girls on the boards have told me the first 6 month after my surgery are prime fertility, so my goal is to take advantage as much as I can with my next steps!!


----------



## lala516

My doc thought if the RX worked, it ruled out Endo. I only took 1 round, as after insurance coverage it was super expensive and there is no generic form. That's been months ago so I think they should have continued if it was Endo? Not sure. Seems my spotting has gone from brown to red and I'm fully nauseated now. I'm fairly sure it's me being upset that it seems AF is coming and not PG. :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lala, I am so sorry the :witch: has arrived!!:hugs:Good luck with the HSG, please keep us updated and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## lala516

@wannabe - thanks! Continued spotting all weekend and AF showed up this AM. I finally broke down, which I haven't done during this whole ordeal. I guess I was still holding out hope, even though my temps were plummeting and the spotting was hanging around. Finally called the DR and scheduled in for Friday afternoon. Hoping for positive results, but at this point it's hard not to fear the worse.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lala, big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck with your appointment, please be sure to let us know how it goes!!

AFM, I have scheduled my follow up post surgery appointment for 09/17 in the morning, so I know the DR is going to want to take a look and make sure I am all healed up from my surgery okay, and I am going to ask him questions about my Endometriosis, and makre sure we have a plan in place for our upcoming IUI attempts. I am not sure exactly when we will be doing our first IUI, it will be probably be November or December. I have to talk to DH and the DR and make a plan. The DR should be writing me a RX for clomid meanwhile at least in my next appointment. 

Other than that my AF is confusing,I have been having light brown spotting for the last 3 days, and pink clumpy stuff when I pee, but not enough to need a maxi pad, so I can't tell if this is AF starting or what is going on, so right now I have no ide if AF has begun or what is going on, the only thing that sucks is that I am not going to be able to start my left over clomid this cycle if I dont know what CD I am on...:wacko: I am hoping I get full flow normal AF soon so I can figure out what the hell CD I am on since the surgery, I had heavy bleeding after the surgery so I wasn't sure how it would affect my next AF....I am going to do OPK's and if I an figure out if I am OV'ing than it can help me figure out where I am in my cycle, I usually OV around CD 14 or 15, so maybe that can help me figure out what in the world is going on, :wacko:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry your body is being confusing Wannabe. I don't know when your next AF is, but with all that has happened internally from the surgery, I would be hesitant to think what is going on is AF. I agree that you should OPK to get an idea where you are in your cycle.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with dazed Hun :flower: I would imagine that this is post op bleeding still :hugs:

Well I did a test and :bfn: which means I am still awaiting the end of this bloody cycle!


----------



## lucylou7

FF - (((HUGS))) i really hope it comes to the end soon so you can get back to TTC it must be such a rollacoaster you are hun xx

Lala - Sorry witch showed up, its always a disapointment especially when you are in our boat, and i dont care what any one says it doesnt get any easier for us we just have to support each other and stay strong xxx

Wannabe - Hope things are getting better for you x

Dazed - Hows things with you ? hope your well?

Ash - How did things go on Monday ? 

Hope every one else is well 

Lucy xx


----------



## Dazed

lucylou7 said:


> Dazed - Hows things with you ? hope your well?

Sorry I have beem MIA more than normal. I stalk daily. 

Things are starting to look up for me at the moment on a non-TTC level. I've had to stop trying this cycle because DH lost his job a few weeks ago. He's now found a new job so hopefully we will get back on the baby train in the next week or so after AF shows. Still got some other personal struggles to try to dominate, but I am going tackle them one at a time!


----------



## ashknowsbest

LucyLou - things went great on Monday like they always do when I have IUI. About 7 follicles that were 12mm and over, (I know 18mm is normally considered mature however if we cancelled this cycle I would have to do another because of insurance purposes before moving onto IVF. And the doctor said that some follicles that are 12mm do have mature eggs in them, it really it just a luck of the draw kind of thing) great sperm count, 98.5million post wash. Now the waiting begins. Thanks for asking! 

How are things going with you?


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck ash. It'd be lovely for this cycle to be the one. 

AFM - I've been a bit down in the dumps about our situation lately. I'm currently waiting for the mating season to begin and then the next round of progesterone testing. I've had a problem with my shoulder and am now getting physiotherapy (from a cute young physio who got me all flustered this morning when he had his arm round me while testing my range of motion. That cheered me up a little!). I have to get a steroid injection into my shoulder though, which is happening on Friday. Not looking forward to it, but needs must. Hopefully a little bit of steroid will make it to my ovaries and I'll have a super egg brewing lol!


----------



## lucylou7

Good luck in the wait ash! We had EC today and got 14 eggs, so we are just waiting for the phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilise so a nervous wait! 
Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Good luck in the wait ash! We had EC today and got 14 eggs, so we are just waiting for the phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilise so a nervous wait!
> Xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Good_Luck-9.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, good luck to your DH, I hope he can find a job soon!!!:flower:

@Ash, good luck and baby dust to you or this cycle!!! I have everything crossed for you and I am hoping it will bring you a BFP!! :dust::dust:

@ICkle,Big hugs to you hun, I hope things start to lookup for you soon and that you can get a BFP this cycle!!:dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucylou - great amount of eggs! Can't wait to hear the fert report! Best of luck! Do you think you'll be doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? How did the egg retrieval go? Were you in pain or are you in pain now? Just curious because I get so anxious about egg retrieval, and I'm not even there yet! :haha: I'm so silly sometimes!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks wannabe! :hugs: I actually am suffering with a UTI right now ... it started right after the IUI so I think that the maybe the IUI gave me the UTI ... not really sure but it is what it is. My doctors nurse told me to drink lots of fluids and try to flush it out without antibiotics but if it doesn't go away by tomorrow I'll be going to the doctor to get the antibiotics. 

How are you doing wannabe?


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, My cycle has went bananas, spotting on and off for about the last 4 days, rusty brown one day, light brown the next, and red spotting lastnight, this morning, but full blown AF hasn't arrived yet!!!:wacko: 

Than I broke down and start testing and start getting faint lines on my IC's even though it makes no sense to be pregnant right now....:wacko:

I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery right now, if anyone wants to join my insanity!!! LOL...:blush:

I am really hoping that full flow AF would just show up and get it over with already to be honest with you girls, I want to move on with my September cycle and I have 50 mg of clomid I can try this cycle with timed :sex:, but if I dont get full flow AF than I wont be able to figure out when to take my clomid, because I won't know what CD I am on... uggh... I hate being in limbo land, this sucks...:wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Being in limbo definitely sucks! Sorry she hasn't come yet but I really hope that she comes soon so you can move forward. I also had very weird periods like 2 weeks late, she would just show up whenever she wanted and then they found out I had a prolactinoma which causes irregular periods, they put me on meds and now it's like clockwork. Love it, TMI a little bit but I used to have to buy so many panties becuase I never knew when she would show up so it would ruin them :( so embarrassing ... I don't have to deal with that anymore though thank god!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, sorry about the UTI!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!!

My period is jacked up because of the surgery I just had on 08/29/12 I think, I normally have regular cycles, so this is not the normal routine for me!! :wacko: I highly doubt tha I am pregnant right now....:dohh:

My normal AF is like 3 to 5 days long normally, and I get light spotting just on the first day and than it turns to full flow on the first day but no later than day #2. 

So light spotting on and off for about 4 days is bizarre for sure and not normal for me!!:wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well maybe this cycle you're going to just have a spotting period and then next period will be the like your normal. :) Are you guys going to try normally or will you be assisted through IUI or IVF?


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Well maybe this cycle you're going to just have a spotting period and then next period will be the like your normal. :) Are you guys going to try normally or will you be assisted through IUI or IVF?

Yeah, I was wondering if my period was just going to be light, since when I had the surgery on the 29th after I had heavy flow and than it slowed, and lasted 2 days total before I stopped bleeding than. I was wondering if maybe my period was light because there wan't much left of my uterus to shed because during the hysteroscopy my DR removed the polyp and cleaned out my uterus, although I am just assuming and I have no idea what is going on right now with my body...LOL 

I have a post surgery follow up appointment with my DR on 09/17/12 and I am going to talk to my dr about our IUI plans and clomid with timed :sex: plans, and will talk to him about my cycle since the surgery. My biggest concern is that I have endometriosis, even though he remved it during the surgery, I want to know what the odds are that it can grow back. I have heard from other girls on the boards that the DR gave them 6 months after lap surgery to try to get pregnant because they are most fertile than, and because the Endo can grow back...:wacko:


On a random side not, Facebook is depressing today when I log on because my Home page is plastered with my friend's kid's first days of school/pre school and is a reminder of what I dont have... a baby....:cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

@ASh, I almost forgot to answer your question, :wacko:We should be doing IUI in either my OCtober cycle but no later than November if everything goes as planned!!!

I also want to do a few cycles of timed :sex: with clomid as well!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well it sounds like you have a good plan and it does make sense to me that your period would be light since the doctor removed and cleaned everything.

I don't have endo but I have read some stories of ladies on here and I also heard that it can and does grow back for some people and that's it's ideal to try to get pregnant within 6 months. 

Would you be willing to do IVF if that's what your doctor proposes?


----------



## lucylou7

ashknowsbest said:


> Lucylou - great amount of eggs! Can't wait to hear the fert report! Best of luck! Do you think you'll be doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? How did the egg retrieval go? Were you in pain or are you in pain now? Just curious because I get so anxious about egg retrieval, and I'm not even there yet! :haha: I'm so silly sometimes!

 Thanks wannabe! And good look with the clomid huni xx

Thanks ash I will keep you posted! They said 80% of people go with day 3, so we will find out tomorrow, I got sedated rather than general so you are just like asleep, I don't remember any thing really I have tummy ache now though bit it's bareable it's defiantly not half as bad as I thought though

Roll on phone call tomorrow  xx


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Well it sounds like you have a good plan and it does make sense to me that your period would be light since the doctor removed and cleaned everything.
> 
> I don't have endo but I have read some stories of ladies on here and I also heard that it can and does grow back for some people and that's it's ideal to try to get pregnant within 6 months.
> 
> Would you be willing to do IVF if that's what your doctor proposes?

Yes, i have been looking into IVF and I found out the costs from my fertility office. 


IVF is about $6,800.00.

ICSI is about $1,000.00.

For a total of about $7,800.00 which is less than what I thought it would be because I was expecting to spend well over 10k for IVF, and I shopped around when I was first looking for an infertility DR office and I got some quotes for IVF at 17k from other fertility offices, so I am actually happy with how much the procedure will cost. It lets me know that it can be an option for us if it comes down to us needing to do IVF. We should be able to eventually save up that amount, and my infertility office is one of the best priced offices for services in my area based on what I found when I did my research and picked an infertility practice. Although this qoute doesnt include the fertility drugs cost because the RX plan might cover some of the drugs so they couldnt qoute me those costs. 

Saving enough up to meet this goal shouldn't be too dificult, but I havent gotten my medical bills yet for my surgery yet, and I am not sure how much those will be so that will take away from our current savings to some extent. The IUI costs $350.00 for the artificial insemination and including the full cycle, which includes bloods, and ultrasound, medications etc. it totals about $700.00 for the month so we will have to use savings in October if we get the green light to move forward with that. We dont have infertility benefits with my health insurance so we have to pay for the infertility stuff out of pocket unfortunately!!! Even without me working we should still be able to save a little bit of $$ each month. Eventually I want to return back to work part time as long as it wont interfere with my infertility treatment schedule. 

If several attempts of IUI doesnt work, and timed :sex: with clomid doesnt work and we are getting closeto the 6 month mark after my surgery than I have thought about using donor sperm as an alternative to IVF, just because of the costs. I can do donor sperm IUI and increase my odds of getting pregnant because my DH has a low sperm count from his vasectomy reversal. 

I will cross that bridge when I come to it though, using donor sperm is a big choice and it has been a last resort option in the back of my mind, I would of course prefer to have my DH's biological child if possible, but using all of our savings for IVF would mean we would be strapped financially when we need to prepare for the arrival of a baby, plus there are a long list of other concerns i have about using donor sperm as well. I did tell DH to start thinking about using donor sperm is the back of his mind, because I want to make sure that he is going to be able to accept the choice if it comes down to that option....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Full steam ahead to you my lovely ladies :flower:

As always I am keeping it all crossed :)

Well she finally arrived 5 flipping weeks late :growlmad: And for the first time since March I'm temping again :wacko: I can't believe it's been that long, but as this is only the second proper period since D&C I haven't had a chance to do it before :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well you've really done your research and I'm really hopeful for you to get pregnant soon! Definitely do a couple of cycles of IUI and timed BD and then if you get pregnant GREAT and if not then at least you can move onto IVF. Even though your DH doesn't have great sperm numbers ICSI can help solve that problem. I know a lady on the IVF threads and her husband had 1% morphology but got pregnant with his sperm through ICSI so there is hope!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - so sorry she hasn't showed for you yet, that's awful! She needs to get her butt moving so that you can move onto the next cycle!


----------



## lucylou7

FF - at least she has showed now and you can now at last get things moving huni  xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF- I read that wrong, sorry you did arrive! Now you can start moving forward!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, so glad that the :witch: finally showd for you!!!:hugs:Good luck to you for this cycle!!!:dust::dust:

Hopefully she will show for me soon to so I can get on with my September cycle and my clomid!!!


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> @ASh, I almost forgot to answer your question, :wacko:We should be doing IUI in either my OCtober cycle but no later than November if everything goes as planned!!!
> 
> I also want to do a few cycles of timed :sex: with clomid as well!!

Wannabe.... Just my two cents: I'd skip clomid& timed BDing if it's an option and go for clomid+IUI instead. Supposedly clomid&IUI isn't any more effective than clomid and timed intercourse but I personally feel that with clomid+IUI you're skipping over a lot of 'what if' factors that they don't really understand. At least with IUI you know for sure X # of :spermy: have been deposited where they belong when they belong. Some people get bad side effects from clomid and I feel like if you're going to take it you may as well go whole hog. 



Ps. Yes I'm still following along with you girls daily as you're all the best on the whole website and I miss you all. :hugs: I'm still here cheering and following along.


----------



## LornaMJ

Feisty Fidget said:


> Full steam ahead to you my lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> As always I am keeping it all crossed :)
> 
> Well she finally arrived 5 flipping weeks late :growlmad: And for the first time since March I'm temping again :wacko: I can't believe it's been that long, but as this is only the second proper period since D&C I haven't had a chance to do it before :wacko:


Really pleased AF has finally arrived and hope you have a good month and hope its a long 9 months!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, I am sure you and I will have our sticky beans soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I agree with fisher about skipping clomid and timed BD ... especially since your DH doesn't have super sperm having IUI and putting them pretty much where they need to be is helpful :) They say that IUI is good for sperm with low morphology and motility so try that out if you can! Good luck!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Another vote for IUI and Clomid wannabe :flower: believe me the effects of Clomid are not nice and I personally feel that with your DH :spermy: issues you will have a better chance of catching that egg :)

Thanks Lorna :hugs: we still can't try until DH has had is operation, but I feel much better knowing things are back to normal.

Well couldn't temp this morning as the bloody battery in my thermometer has run out :growlmad: may invest in a new one as I have had it two years and it has been used daily for about 16 months :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes and for all of the advice over the last sveral days girls!!!:hugs:

AF fnally arrived full flow lastnight!!! However, I am so glad that my 4 days of spotting finally lead to full flow AF because I was tired of being in limbo land for so long!! The surgery was most ikely why I was spotting, because I don't normally spot like that. I am happy that AF finally arived though because it will be my first full cycle since the surgery so I am hopeful that I can get my BFP this cycle and that the surgery is just what I needed to get my BFP!!! :thumbup: I am excitd about my September cycle and ready to move onto TTC again!! 

I have 50 mg of clomid that I am probably going to take for this cycle so please wish me luck!!!:thumbup:

My plan is to do IUI with clomid in my October cycle as long as the DR gives me the green light to move forward after I meet with him on 09/18/12 for my post surgery follow up appointment!!
We want to do several rounds of IUI!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - how many cycles of IUI do you want to do?


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wannabe - how many cycles of IUI do you want to do?

I am not totally sure yet, I want to talk to the DR bout what he recommends and I also have to keep our budget in mind as well. We should be able to afford to do a cuple of rounds of IUI without to much of a problem though. :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well that's good, hopefully you'll get preggo on your first round and then you won't have to blow through a lot of money. I think they say after about 6 the odds are extremely low so ... I have to do 6 before my insurance company will cover the IVF but if I could have moved on to IVF after 3 I would have!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If DH SA comes back abnormal, I think we will be considering IUI. Does anyone know if they can do a screening of the :spermy: like they do with ICSI?


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> If DH SA comes back abnormal, I think we will be considering IUI. Does anyone know if they can do a screening of the :spermy: like they do with ICSI?

I know that after your DH gives his :spermy: sample that they wash the sample to seprate the healthy good sperm from the other fuids/semen, before they inseminate the women to produce the best possible chance for conception. I know that after they wash the sample they should be able to tell you how many :spermy: there was post wash.

I copied and pasted thi section from an outside website about IUI. 

_"A semen sample will be washed by the lab to separate the semen from the seminal fluid. A catheter is used to inject the processed sperm directly into the uterus. This process maximizes the number of sperm cells that are placed in the uterus, thus increasing the possibility of conception. The IUI procedure takes little time and involves minimal discomfort. The next step is to watch for signs and symptoms of pregnancy."_


https://www.americanpregnancy.org/infertility/iui.html


Did I answer your question hun?? I know my DH had to have an SA done before hand to make sure his :spermy: count and motility was high enough for us to be able to be eligible to do IUI, which I would assume you will have to do as well. :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Each wash for the IUI they do (there are a couple of kinds that are different methods but all essentially try and isolate the faster better moving ones) they go over the results before the IUI like: total volume, X number of sperm, %morphology, %motility. And mine always had a column pre was and a post wash column. So with each IUI I would know there were say 11million with 98% motility, just as an example.

My understanding with ISCI is its all under a microscope they pick out a good sperm and inject it right into the egg? As opposed to non-ISCI IVF where they let them swim in a dish and do it on their own.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

I have it in my head that genetics may be causing our 6+1 losses and was wondering if there was an alternative to full blown ICSI (no longer eligible for NHS funded as classed as an 'unsuitable candidate' due to two losses)

I'm not sure of the cost of ICSI but am preparing to be wiped out :(


----------



## ickle pand

ICSI is only another £300 on top of the roughly £4K for IVF. Here is a break down of the costs from the clinic I go to. I think they're all pretty much the same since they're non-profit making, unless you go to a private clinic. 

https://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/costs/ctp-ivficsi-/


----------



## tlm

Feisty, I am in the US but over here icsi is an additional $1200 at my clinic and ivf is $5500 (medications are not included). I have seen some women on here that choose to do half icsi and half normal and see what happens! That way you have the best of both worlds!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Feisty, I am in the US but over here icsi is an additional $1200 at my clinic and ivf is $5500 (medications are not included). I have seen some women on here that choose to do half icsi and half normal and see what happens! That way you have the best of both worlds!! :)

HI TLM, Can I ask what state you are located in the USA? I am in the USA also and the IVF costs $6,800.00 and the ICSI is $1020.00 where I am located.


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, I am in Southern Arizona! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Wannabe, I am in Southern Arizona! :)

Oh okay, you are too far away, I was thinking I could maybe save $$ if your clinic was cheaper, but I am on the east coast!!:haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks everyone :)

Ickle that was very informative and most relevant to me. Im on the south coast and prices are a lot more, so am seriously considering travelling up to you to have it done ;) x


----------



## ickle pand

I thought it might be more down south. It's definitely worth shopping around if you're having to pay for it yourself.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys, we've had some devastating news :-( had EC last Thursday 14 eggs collected, we had a phone call Friday none fertilised and all immature and some abnormal, they said we may even have to look at donor eggs... Devastated :-( I've really hit rock bottom, that's the end of cycle 1 IVF :-( 

Just don't know how I'm going to pick myself up at the moment xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Lucy I am so sorry Hun :hugs:

Have they given any information as to why or what has caused it? X


----------



## Cherokee

TTC #1 since December of 2010. Been deemed unexplained infertility. I also did Clomid but had to stop because my dr thinks that it caused my phlebitis. I did two rounds and went to the er with a swollen leg and they thought I had a blood clot. I have been told we are to take a break until the new year and try on our own for awhile. I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!:dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks FF x

No not yet we have to wait for our appointment with RE which could be any thing up to 3 months so until then I have to wait for answers which is rubbish :-(

We only know what the nurse has said and I can't stop reading as to why so my head is in such a mess... I can't stop crying as it just feels like I've been smacked right in the face :-( it's so hard for us all x


----------



## fisher640

lucylou7 said:


> Thanks FF x
> 
> No not yet we have to wait for our appointment with RE which could be any thing up to 3 months so until then I have to wait for answers which is rubbish :-(
> 
> We only know what the nurse has said and I can't stop reading as to why so my head is in such a mess... I can't stop crying as it just feels like I've been smacked right in the face :-( it's so hard for us all x

That's awful news Lucy :cry: 
I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Hi guys, we've had some devastating news :-( had EC last Thursday 14 eggs collected, we had a phone call Friday none fertilised and all immature and some abnormal, they said we may even have to look at donor eggs... Devastated :-( I've really hit rock bottom, that's the end of cycle 1 IVF :-(
> 
> Just don't know how I'm going to pick myself up at the moment xx

Awww, I am so sorry to hear that hun!!! Big Hugs to you!!! My heart goes out to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/maiCF7E61613.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Cherokee said:


> TTC #1 since December of 2010. Been deemed unexplained infertility. I also did Clomid but had to stop because my dr thinks that it caused my phlebitis. I did two rounds and went to the er with a swollen leg and they thought I had a blood clot. I have been told we are to take a break until the new year and try on our own for awhile. I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!:dust:

Welcome to the Group!!! :flower: I hope you get your BFP very soon!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcomecat1.gif


----------



## Cherokee

wannabeprego said:


> Cherokee said:
> 
> 
> TTC #1 since December of 2010. Been deemed unexplained infertility. I also did Clomid but had to stop because my dr thinks that it caused my phlebitis. I did two rounds and went to the er with a swollen leg and they thought I had a blood clot. I have been told we are to take a break until the new year and try on our own for awhile. I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!:dust:
> 
> Welcome to the Group!!! :flower: I hope you get your BFP very soon!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcomecat1.gifClick to expand...

Thank you! I feel loads better when I get to talk to other ladies also in the LTTTC group!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so I did an OPK just to make sure it was negative before I started taking my 50 mg of clomid because of the spotting I had and my AF being weird this month, I wanted to make sure I was on the right CD... well the OPK is almost positive, and it looks like I am about to ovulate in a day or two???:wacko: What the hell is going on... Long story short, since I can't be totallysure of where I am in my monthly cycle I am going to skip the clomid and hopefully my next cycle will be normal again. 

I thought I was on CD 4, but if I count CD 1 as the first day the bleeding/spotting started than I would be on CD 8 and it would make more sense for me to be ovulating and maybe it is just happening super early ths cycle. I know that when I had my HSG it made me ovulate early on CD 10 and normally I don't ovulate until CD 14 or 15. I am going to update my ticker to show that I am on CD 8 and keep doing my OPK's every day to make sure DH & Me don't miss my OV day... The good news is that DH and me had sex yesterday and today, so if I am in my fertile window at least we did get our groove on. :haha: I think I just had a long period maybe due to the surgery, and the bleeding lasted a long time, today I am having just spotting, and yesterday I was still having medium flow AF. This is such a confusing cycle!!! :wacko: Lordy I can't wait for next month and hopefully things will get back to normal again for me!!!:dohh:

Here is my OPK.. so crazy...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08051.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy, keep ringing the clinic to try and get in a
On a cancellation appointment, they cant make you wait that long! :hugs:

Cherokee, welcome to the group, I a, sure you will find lots of support here :flower:

Wannabe, surgery has always messed up my cycles - save the Clomid, otherwise it is just a waste x


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Lucy, keep ringing the clinic to try and get in a
> On a cancellation appointment, they cant make you wait that long! :hugs:
> 
> Cherokee, welcome to the group, I a, sure you will find lots of support here :flower:
> 
> Wannabe, surgery has always messed up my cycles - save the Clomid, otherwise it is just a waste x

Thanks for the advice hun, I think that is the best choice, to just save the clomid for my next cycle when things are back to normal. Even though I am eager, anxious and excited to get on the clomid train I am going to have to do the smart thing and just go natural this cycle. :thumbup: Plus this will give my body a little exta time to heal up after the surgery. :thumbup:

Hopefully in October DH and me will be doing our first round of IUI, I just need to confirm it is okay with my DR on 09/18 in my next appointment.:thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks FF, I'm going to keep ringing until there sick of me and give me an appointment! The waiting is the worst part as it's the not knowing x

Welcome Cherokee you will get lots of support here

Wannabe - I agree it could be the surgery? Hang in there xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

LucyLou - so sorry to hear that none of the eggs fertilized! That's awful but we're all here for you if you need to talk! :hugs:

Wannabe - it could be because of the surgery, I think waiting until next cycle to start the clomid is an okay idea but I would still try this month but without the clomid just so you're not wasting a cycle.

AFM - 7dpiui, I have had the WORST UTI for the past week ... I just got put on antibiotics last night because my doctor wanted me to try and flush it out of my cycle with water and cranberry juice because they don't want me to build up immunity to the antibiotic but it didn't work so I got put on the antibiotic yesterday and I'm feeling better today. Not 100% but way better. I actually wanted to go to the hospital yesterday morning before they FINALLy gave me my medicine because I was in so much pain upon urinating! :\ I'm trying to stay busy waiting to test to see if this IUI worked so today I took my puppy to the dog park :) He loved it, it's off leash so he can really run around and play with the other puppies! I've also been doing a puzzle and I have work tomorrow. I think this week is going to go by pretty quick and can't wait until Monday to find out if I'm pregnant or not. Although I'm not really feeling very positive since my boobs started hurting about 2 days ago and that's typical pre AF symptoms for me ... so I'm already kinda counting myself out, I know it's very pessimistic but I can't help it. I just want to either be pregnant or AF to come that way I can start IVF....


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> LucyLou - so sorry to hear that none of the eggs fertilized! That's awful but we're all here for you if you need to talk! :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe - it could be because of the surgery, I think waiting until next cycle to start the clomid is an okay idea but I would still try this month but without the clomid just so you're not wasting a cycle.
> 
> AFM - 7dpiui, I have had the WORST UTI for the past week ... I just got put on antibiotics last night because my doctor wanted me to try and flush it out of my cycle with water and cranberry juice because they don't want me to build up immunity to the antibiotic but it didn't work so I got put on the antibiotic yesterday and I'm feeling better today. Not 100% but way better. I actually wanted to go to the hospital yesterday morning before they FINALLy gave me my medicine because I was in so much pain upon urinating! :\ I'm trying to stay busy waiting to test to see if this IUI worked so today I took my puppy to the dog park :) He loved it, it's off leash so he can really run around and play with the other puppies! I've also been doing a puzzle and I have work tomorrow. I think this week is going to go by pretty quick and can't wait until Monday to find out if I'm pregnant or not. Although I'm not really feeling very positive since my boobs started hurting about 2 days ago and that's typical pre AF symptoms for me ... so I'm already kinda counting myself out, I know it's very pessimistic but I can't help it. I just want to either be pregnant or AF to come that way I can start IVF....

Thanks for the advice Ash!!! :flower:

Good luck with testing Monday!! I hope you can get your BFP!!:dust::dust: I am glad to hear that your UTI is getting beter since you got on antibiotics. :hugs:

My dog lovs the dog park too, she is a 20 pound boston terrier and she loves playing with the big dogs, but she doesn't get along with the smaller dogs most of the time...LOL.. I call her a big dog trapped in a small dog's body. She loves fetch!! 

DH & me are still TTC this cycle regardss of whether or not I am on clomid, I definatly don't want to waste this cycle!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tonights OPK... Not positive yet, but very close to it!! I am guessing I should be OV'ing in a couple of days since this is how my OPK always looks on the days before I do OV....
DH & me got in some :sex: today too just in case!!! :winkwink:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08062.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I have to be honest with you OPK ... I actually think that the first OPK you posted is darker than the one you just posted tonight ... call me crazy and obviously it's a photo so it may not be 100% true but that's my opinion anyways. Also, from the OPK today I kinda think you have a little more than I couple of days. You might want to call you doctor and actually ask him or his nurse if he thinks you should still try the clomid this cycle. Maybe you can go in for blood work to see if you're having your LH surge yet or not that way you can tell if you've already ovulated, or are getting ready to and whether it would be worth taking the clomid or not, just a suggestion. I would just really hate for you to waste a perfectly normal cycle especially after just having your girly parts (don't mean to be offensive if it is) cleaned out! :) That's how I feel about it anyways but I support whatever you decide to do! 

That's so funny about your dog being a big do in a little dog's body, our dog is kind of the same way. He doesn't mind the little dogs but I actually think he prefers the bigger dogs, he always plays with them more. He was actually hurt about 4-5 weeks ago by a bull mastiff while on his night time walk and so he's been skittish around the bigger ones but still tends to play with them more. He's getting better the more we expose him to the dogs now, so I'm happy about that! We have a poshie or shelterian. They call them by both, he's a toy sheltie mixed with a pomeranian. I'll attach a picture if you'd like to see?

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0348-1.jpg

He's obviously much bigger now, I'll attach a picture of him now but that baby picture of him is my all time favorite! I'm trying to get my OH to let me get another dog, same as Rupert ( that's his name). I use the fact that I can't get pregnant kind of as a guilt thing and I probably shouldn't but ... oh well :\ I also told him that it would be nice for Rupert to have a sibling to play with because he's very high energy and always wants to play and I have things to do so he gets bored a lot.

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0463.jpg

That picture is from a few months ago but he's full grown and hasn't changed much :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, thanks for the suggestion hun!!!:flower:Yesterday's OPK was negative still even though it was dark, although I know from the picture it is hard to tell, I just know that normally when my OPK is that dark it means I am about to OV and I usually get a positive OPK within a few days when the OPK's look like that. :thumbup:

Awww, OMG.. your dog is so cute!!! I am glad to hear that your dog is doing better after that attack from before!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to add that.......I am new to temping on Fertility Friend since this is my first month doing it, but I had a temp dip this morning and I think that indicates ovulation is about to happen???...:shrug:.....


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have a link to your chart? It's very hard to say that a dip is going to be ovulation until you get to know your own chart really well, especially since you're not sure where you are in your cycle. You get random ups and downs all through the follicular phase, especially close to AF. Oh and the dip is usually on ovulation day, rather than beforehand. FF is more of a retrospective tool. It can confirm ov, but it'll be 3 days later. It does give you a rating for your intercourse timing if you have VIP which I find really useful but for me the best part is knowing when AF is due and how long my LP is so that I know that isn't a problem.


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u are all ok, u really need to get on here more I've had so many pages to read through lol

Pink - Omg congrats on the twins I had a feeling this would happen xx

Mrs H - Congratulations I hope u have a h&h pregnancy xx

Lucy - I am so sorry it never worked and I hope they get u in sooner, sending u big hugs xx

FF - Glad ur cycle is looking like its getting back to normal xx

Wannabe - Glad ur surgery was a success xx

Sorry if I've missed anybody else xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Just to update u on myself I have had an appointment through from the IVF clinic in Hull for the 4th october so fingers crossed they will agree to help me on the NHS xx


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Just to update u on myself I have had an appointment through from the IVF clinic in Hull for the 4th october so fingers crossed they will agree to help me on the NHS xx

Thanks tasha - Good luck with the apt 

Just to say hello ladies i'm still lurking and wishing you all lots of :dust: on your ttc journeys.


----------



## gilmore85

well still waiting to hear from the consultant ( or the willy and fanny doctor as OH has nicknamed her) shes been back to work for a week now so fx i'll hear something soon and they are not just going to wait until my appointment in November.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tasha, good luck to you!!!!:flower:


@Gilmore, Fingers crossed you can get an appointment scheduled soon!!!:thumbup:


Here is my chart from FF...although this is my first month doing this so I don't have much data yet for this cycle... but as u can see there was a temp dip the last 2 days and my OPK's are super close to being positive today!!!:thumbup:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eaa8f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Here is my OPK from today... it is super close to being positive...I am going to do another OPK this afternoon later and again tomorrow, it should be positive anytime now....Fingers crossed, I am going to attack DH when he gets home from work and make sure we get in some :sex: tonight!!!:blush:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08069.jpg


----------



## ikmju4

heya havnt been on for ages hope everyones good :)
just a quick question..... ive recently had a hsg and had to turn for them to take a picture front and back.... is that normal?
i havnt had my result yet and wont until the 25th oct and am going mad worrying, do u think its bad news if they havnt told me straight away? sorry for all the questions.

babydust to all xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ikmju4 said:


> heya havnt been on for ages hope everyones good :)
> just a quick question..... ive recently had a hsg and had to turn for them to take a picture front and back.... is that normal?
> i havnt had my result yet and wont until the 25th oct and am going mad worrying, do u think its bad news if they havnt told me straight away? sorry for all the questions.
> 
> babydust to all xx


I have no idea hun, I was told straight away that the dye appeared to be going through fine but they would analyse everything after my appointment just to make sure.

Amy wishing you lots of luck hun :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys, 

Feeling a little better still not great but picking myself up and carrying on, that's what us LTTTC girls have to do hey??

Tasha - thanks hun... glad you have your appointment through and hope it all works out for you xx

Ikmju - I didn't have to but some people may have had to at least they are being thorough Hun x

Amy - hope your appointment comes through soon, love the nick names by the way ha x

Wannabe - Looking darker Hun  lots of bedding ;-)

Ash - thanks Hun, hope your appointment comes through soon for you to move on x

Lucy xx


----------



## Ducktales

ikmju4 said:


> heya havnt been on for ages hope everyones good :)
> just a quick question..... ive recently had a hsg and had to turn for them to take a picture front and back.... is that normal?
> i havnt had my result yet and wont until the 25th oct and am going mad worrying, do u think its bad news if they havnt told me straight away? sorry for all the questions.
> 
> babydust to all xx

Hi - yes i had to turn too, i was then told that a tube was blocked, but had a lap and dye and it wasn't - basically my tubes spasmed with the pain (mine was agonising) and so they got me to turn to see if they could flush it through, so i think quite normal. Turning also gives them an all round better view - and apparently spasming pipes are a good thing as the reaction shows there is enough sensitivity within the tubes (something inside) to send the sperm up to the right place (my FS said) - my science knowledge is not great !
Also, i don't think it is bad news at all - they normally have to go away and study the pics taken during the HSG and write the full report - totally normal
good luck and i am sure it will all be fine
xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Quick question about temping/charting on Fertility Friend. My basal body therm says it can be used orally by placing it under my tongue or anal. It doesn't list vagina as a way to do the temping. Do your thermometers say vaginal as a way to take your temp? I am doing my temping orally because there is no way in the world I am putting it in my but...LOL...:blush: 

But when I put it in my mouth under my tongue when I frst wake up in the morning I always feel like he temp is to low and like my mouth is too cold, for some reason i dont think oral temps are very accurate? Does anyone else feel like this and do you girls take your temps orally? I am just wondering? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well a BBT (basal body thermometer) measures it in like 1/10th of a temp or something so it's supposed to be low until you ovulate then it's supposed to be higher. It's a lot more sensitive than a normal thermometer. What was your temp this morning?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can you link your chart?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, Here is my chart... This is my first month of temping and charting so I don't have that much data just yet.. LOL... I still have alot to learn...:blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eaa8f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wannabeprego

I just got done talking to DH on the phone about our options regarding IUI or IVF with ICSI. We have some money saved and we can afford a few rounds of IUI right now, but we will be taking away from our savings to pay for the IVF of course. I know that the succes rates for IUI for a man with a normal healthy sperm count are low,like 5% to 20% chance of success per IUI cycle. My DH already has a low sperm count so I know it will lower our sucess rates to even less, although I dont know the exact figures.....:nope:

So I know my DR prefers that we do IVF with ICSI, but of course the challenge with that is being able to afford the procedure. We would need to pay a little over 8k up front to start the IVF with ICSI process. My fertility clinic has a money back gurantee that there will be a successful pegnancy or you can get your money back and than options to freeze embryos and repeat the procedure at a reduced cost for another cycle by implanting the frozen embryos that were created during the first IVF cycle at a later time. The success rates are alot higher for IVF with ICSI in comparison to IUI which makes it more appealing to me despite the costs. 

Another unforseen factor for me is that I have endometriosis and it can grow back over time, and I have heard from other girls that there is a 6 month window of high fertility after the surgery and before the Endo can start to grow back. So now I am feeling the pessure of worrying about my Endo growing back because I don't want to have to repeat this surgey anytime soon.:cry:

Plus my Birthday is coming up this year and I will be 33, so I am not getting any younger, when i turn 35 my fertility decreases and I loose out on the money back guarantee on the IVF procedure. Long story short I am feeling the pressure of time now. 

I wish I knew that I had Endometriosis because I might notof quit my job as soon as I did, I had no idea Endo was a factor for me and I thought I would have more time after the surgery to get pregnant.

Long story short, I am going to talk with DH even more about our options and see if he will apply for a medical loan to help pay for IVF with ICSI, and we can pay for some of the costs ourslves and we would only need a loan to pay for some of the costs. If we do IVF with ICSI I would want to implant 3 embryos and I would hope for twins, so I could complete my family and be done all at one time, this would be the best option for us just because of how expensve this all is.... 

I need to think about this some more, I need to talk to DH some more and talk to my DR, I have my follow up appointment on 09/18 with m DR and I willhave a long lst of questions for him regarding my Endo and my infertility options. 

I never thought I would be here in my life and dealing with infertility, almost 33 years old without any children yet, having to weigh infertility options.... You just never know what life has in store for you.... so crazy....:cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, I just want to send you massive :hugs: hun.

I don't think any of us expected to be in this situation, but I believe with all my heart, that we will be better Mothers because of it :flower:

I personally think that getting a loan and going straight for IVF with ICSI is going to be the best option for you, especially if they have that money back guarantee!


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe, I just want to send you massive :hugs: hun.
> 
> I don't think any of us expected to be in this situation, but I believe with all my heart, that we will be better Mothers because of it :flower:
> 
> I personally think that getting a loan and going straight for IVF with ICSI is going to be the best option for you, especially if they have that money back guarantee!

Thanks for the hugs and for the advice hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I really appreciate it!!! :hugs:

I am going to sit down and talk with my DH to go over everything and also talk to my DR about my options in my upcoming appointment. DH & me have so many elements working against us, with the Endo and his low sperm count.:growlmad:

The only thing that sucks is that we might start out with a baby and very litle savings because of having to pay for the IVF & ICSI, where if we were able to get pregnant easy we would be really comfortable financially but unfortunatly it isn't that easy for us. Sigh.... :nope:

Infertility sucks big time...:growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I agree with FF that moving straight to IVF does seem like your best option. I've gone through 6 IUI's without success and my OH and I don't have any fertility problems ... I'm just unexplained and it hasn't worked. Not saying that it would work for you but just pointing out that when they know something is wrong, I feel it's better just to do what's going to work out best for your diagnosis. Oh and if my insurance company would have let me I would have done only 3 IUI's before moving onto IVF. 

I get your concerns for the cost of IVF and you said you would have to tap into your savings but if you do lots of IUI's before IVF you're just going to be taking away from money that would have helped you pay for IVF and gotten you a higher success rate. Also the money back guarantee is awesome and you should take full advantage of that! 

We're all here to support you whatever your decision, you just have to do what's right for you at the time! 

AFM - I just spend the last 2 hours at the vet. We had to take our puppy Rupert there because he wasn't eating and was just acting a little weird. Well, turns out they did an x-ray and he has this square shape in his belly, so they think he ate something. I'm really not sure because I haven't seen him eat anything and we keep everything small off of our floors ... well they wanted to keep him overnight but OH and I decided against it because it would have cost us about $800 and we really don't have that extra money right now. We already had to pay $410 as it is and we really didn't even have that .. so I'm very stressed, not to mention worried to death that something is going to happen to my dog and that he is going to need surgery! He's just had such a hard life ever since we got him and I love him, I just don't want anything to happen to him! I'm a cry baby, I know, and these fertility meds are not helping!


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, first of all hugs to you!!! Mothing about this process is easy! I am going to echo FF and ash and say to go straight for ivf! I know it's a huge cost and gamble, but you do have better chances! I did 4 iui's and I am glad we gave it a shot, but had we not wasted that money we would be a little better off now. We did the iuis after my lap so I was all cleaned out and dh has great swimmers, so really there should have been no reason for it to not have worked! I would talk to your dr of course, but it sounds like you have a pretty good guarantee of a take home baby! Nothing is for sure, but the fact that they give you a discount the next cycles sounds promising!

I feel the same way you do, kids are expensive to begin with (and that's for fertile people who have no trouble ttc!) add to that the fact that we have to spend tens of thousands of dollars just to get to be pregnant before we even have any of the kid expenses and it's just not fair! One thing I know is that when ou get pregnant / hold your baby you will not be concerned with all of the money you spent to get there. It will be worth it 10x over in the end!! That has been my guiding light through this all!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the great advice and for your caring words ladies!!! You girls are all so sweet!!! :hugs::hugs::flower:

@Ash, I am so sorry your dog isn't feeling well and hasn't been eating. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs:I hope he feels better soon and that it wont cost you a fortune at the vets to get him feeling better again!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks wannabe...he actually has something in his stomach but they're not sure what it is .. back tomorrow for follow up x-rays. I'm sure it will turn out fine but it's just so stressful!! Goodness, having kids is going to drive me CRAZY since I'm this crazy about a dog!


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> @Ash, Here is my chart... This is my first month of temping and charting so I don't have that much data just yet.. LOL... I still have alot to learn...:blush:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eaa8f/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Your temp is not too low. It's just pre ovulatory. I think my lowest ever was 96.7. I would usually be below 97.4 pre ov. Everyone is different. I think you're fine. Just give it time, remember when I said to concentrate on the forest rather than the trees? The book I read when I started advised you temp for three months before you tried to interpret at all. Just wait til you see it jump! It's kind of impressive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I agree with fisher, I think your chart looks normal right now, you're supposed to have pretty low pre-ovulatory temps and then it should rise I believe it was either .3 or .4 degrees in one temp rise to indicate ovulation. 

I don't use my FF anymore but when I was temping (I did it for about 8 months, then got sick of it because it disrupted my sleep all of the time and I would think I was pregnant due to post ovulation temps) I had the same temperatures that you're having before ovulation.

Best of luck! 

Fisher - how is your pregnancy coming along?!


----------



## fisher640

So far so good. I'm having a bit of a time accepting it could be for real still. :blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash & Fisher, thanks for the charting/temping advice!!! I am glad to hear that my temps seem normal so far!!! :thumbup: 

@Fisher, I am glad to hear that your pregnancy is going good so far!!! :hugs:

The hard thing for me with the temping is when I wake up and I totally forget to do the temping. When I first wake up I am always in a foggy haze and I usually go to the bathroom, and I have a hard time remembering to temp before I jump up out of bed!!! LOL :haha::blush:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> @Ash & Fisher, thanks for the charting/temping advice!!! I am glad to hear that my temps seem normal so far!!! :thumbup:
> 
> @Fisher, I am glad to hear that your pregnancy is going good so far!!! :hugs:
> 
> The hard thing for me with the temping is when I wake up and I totally forget to do the temping. When I first wake up I am always in a foggy haze and I usually go to the bathroom, and I have a hard time reembering to temp before I jump up out of bed!!! LOL :haha::blush:

TBH I never found getting up to pee made too much of a difference. I actually left my thermometer in the BR after a while and would take it while peeing so the beeping wouldnt wake DH.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - aww you're so sweet to DH! :haha: I would wake mine up sometimes to give me my thermometer since it was on the opposite side of the bed as me ... but I don't do it anymore and I'm sure he's happy about it! And as far as your pregnancy goes, accept it girl because it is happening! :) Will you find out the sex or are you going to wait?


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - I agree with the girls straight to IVF with ICSI Hun, when you have your baby savings or no savings from what we all will havre gone through we will make it work our clinic that we went to didn't really believe in IUI and they didn't do it. Big hugs gun it's so so hard and with each other we have the strength to carry on :hugs:

Ash - I'm so sorry to here about your dog Hun we have pets to and they are like are baby's and you do feel helpless some times :hugs: hope every thing works out x

Fisher :hi: glad every thing is going well x

Tlm - not long now till you test hey? You feeling ok? Xx

Hope every one else is ok too x

Afm - im going to chase up care today and see if they have any answers about the tests we enquired about as no one has got back to me yet


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fisher so glad you're doing well hun :flower:

Ash sorry about your doggy :hugs: our youngest had to have an op last week and we paid £300/$450 to get it done and have now found it hasn't worked. She is going to need major surgery once she's fully grown and that is thousands :cry:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi Ladies,

Heres to coming out of my silence coma :) I havent bn on bnb for quite some time as iv been very much in the deepest hole one can fall with infertility struggles. Im very sure some of u can and do understand what its like.

Still trying for no 1, almost 6 years now and 4 miscarriages later. Iv found a wonderful ob/gyn of whom is in constant contact with his FS team at the fertility clinic next door to him. He has endevoured to help me along as far as he can and then hand me over to them. Financially this really helps as all my consults are cash then im lucky if my medical aid pays me a little back. Anyway enough of that waffling :) 

New doc, new hopes. On my first clomid cycle with him cd5-9, estrogen days 1-10. Now awaiting the great O. Soooo much going on in my head! He would like me to complete 12 weeks worth of clomid and estro under his care and should it not work we will lap/dnc and blow tubes, following that AI.

Have had 3 friends announce their pregnancies within the last month and one in the family last week. Very much bittersweet for me. The other friends have just had their babies..all ranging from 3weeks - 3months..

Heres to some faith and massive enormous bucket loads of baby dust to us all!!

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the well wishes girls! I'm getting ready to take him into the vet now, he's been acting like his normal self so I'm hoping maybe it was a fluke or something...not sure what to think. OH and I got into a HUGE argument because money is so tight right now, he's like Rupert better not need surgery and that just makes me mad because if he does ... he does...period! I mean our options are to give the dog up, let them take care of him and then he can go to a different home, or we let him die or get more sick from whatever he has going on or we pay the bill ... end of story as far as I'm concerned and it's a very easy decision. 

I actually am thinking that I may hold off on IVF since my OH is WAY too stressed to deal with anything at this point. We'll see what happens, I told him he needs to get into some therapy.

Lucylou - good luck getting some answers today :hugs:

SA - sorry you've been having such a hard time. It always is bittersweet when people you know get pregnant of have their babies because we all wish it was us .. :hugs: Good luck with your new doctor I hope he can help you get your forever baby!


----------



## wannabeprego

SA JennyPenny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Heres to coming out of my silence coma :) I havent bn on bnb for quite some time as iv been very much in the deepest hole one can fall with infertility struggles. Im very sure some of u can and do understand what its like.
> 
> Still trying for no 1, almost 6 years now and 4 miscarriages later. Iv found a wonderful ob/gyn of whom is in constant contact with his FS team at the fertility clinic next door to him. He has endevoured to help me along as far as he can and then hand me over to them. Financially this really helps as all my consults are cash then im lucky if my medical aid pays me a little back. Anyway enough of that waffling :)
> 
> New doc, new hopes. On my first clomid cycle with him cd5-9, estrogen days 1-10. Now awaiting the great O. Soooo much going on in my head! He would like me to complete 12 weeks worth of clomid and estro under his care and should it not work we will lap/dnc and blow tubes, following that AI.
> 
> Have had 3 friends announce their pregnancies within the last month and one in the family last week. Very much bittersweet for me. The other friends have just had their babies..all ranging from 3weeks - 3months..
> 
> Heres to some faith and massive enormous bucket loads of baby dust to us all!!
> 
> xx

Welcome to the group!!:flower:Yes, the ladies on thisthread understand the pain of LTTC and are a wonderful support system!!!:hugs:

I am so sorry for the losses that you have had and all of the difficult times you have had over the years during your LTTC journey.:hugs::hugs:

I am glad that you have a good DR now and that you have a plan to get your BFP in pace now. I have everything crossed for you and I hope that you can get your BFP soon!!! I am sending lots of good luck and tons of baby dust to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/25252521cid2525255F3EAA9DA22525252D.gif


----------



## lucylou7

Oh ash what a nightmare hun I really hope things work out :hugs: x

Jenny - we all feel your pain on here and all know what your going through (( hugs)) :hugs: and welcome to the group! Good luck with the clomid xx

Well answers from care today they do carry out tests for chromosomes / egg quality but it's £2,000! Wow! We knew it was expensive but didn't think that much but it's some thing we can bare in mind I suppose ?! On the plus side I spoke to St marys and we now have our appointment to see the consultant and get some answers 25 September  so I'm a little happier about that x

Hope every one else is ok? Not long until the weekend girls x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am sorry that you and your OH had a disagreement about how to care for your dog because of the costs. Financial stress is very difficult and takes a huge toll on relationships! I can understand because my DH & me have been through alot of tuff times over the course of our relationship!!! I hope your dog is getting better and that it won't costs alot if further care is needed from the vet in order for your dog to get better. I hope that you and OH can work through your differences!!! :hugs::hugs:

I talked to DH lastnight about IVF & ICSI vrs the IUI options. He said he wants us to try IUI first a few times regardless of it taking away from our savings. He isn't comfortable with us breaking the bank right out of the gate and going right to IVF & ICSI first. So that is what we are going to do and hope and pray that it works. I think he is worried about us being able to live comfortably after and if we use all of our savings he doesn't want us to be totally broke. There is a huge jump in the cost of IVF in comparison to IUI, so I think the amount freaked him out. I talked to him about the success rates for the IUI and how he has a low sperm count and it will make our success rate even lower, but he still wants to do it, so I guess that is the plan. I am okay with it, I just hope and pray it works!!!

I think my October cycle is just going to be timed :sex: with clomid and than November will be our first IUI cycle because I didn't get to take clomid like I wanted to with my September cycle because my cycle was all messed up with the spotting and crazy bleeding after my surgery. :dohh:


AFM, I started looking for part time jobs and applying to some. I found an admin/receptionist one tht is 20 hours a week in the afternoon that would be perfect for me and I applied to it. I just need to make a little bit of extra money and I want something low stress as well, so I am keeping that in mind well I do my job search. I only want to work like 20 to 30 hours a week, but no more than that. That way I can have a little extra money to put in savings, or for things we would like to do, but it wont interfere with my DR apointments for fertility because I feel like time is not on my side right now because of the possibility of the Endo growing back.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I hope you'll all be happy to hear that when the doctor redid the x-rays today he didn't see anything in Rupert's belly!!! I'm an ecstatic and can't believe all of that stress was over nothing. The doctor said that the objects still might be there but they're not visible on the x-ray so he told us to bring him home, feed him chicken and boiled rice for about a week or two, make sure his poop (sorry for TMI) goes back to normal and then just carry on with life. He said if he starts vomiting or starts acting lathargic or anything to bring him back and then we'll deal with it then but ever since yesterday he has been his normal happy, hyper self so I'm very relieved. 

Wannabe - Yes, financial problems are so hard on relationships and it's actually the main reason for divorce in America! So sad! I know this sounds weird, but I've always hated money. Growing up my parents never really taught me about how to save and deal with money because they were always so private about their finances, I never knew ANYTHING, not even how much of their paycheck they saved...my mother just told me the other day that you're supposed to save about 10% of your paycheck, well nice going mom, should have taught me that when I was like 16 ... not 24. Oh well! So anyways, money has always been a huge stress factor for me, I mean I don't have credits cards or blow through money but I just hate dealing with the stress of it all. I still think you guys should go through with IVF first however, I support your decision and understand completely why you guys are choosing to go through IUI. IVF is a lot of stress, as is IUI but not nearly as bad as IVF ... I know that if I have to go through with IVF I have to give myself 3 shots daily and then if I get pregannt I have to keep up with the progesterone intramuscular shots for about 13 weeks until I'm out of the first trimester! Craziness! 

Anyways, I completely support your decision, you have to do what's best for you at the time, completely understandable...we're all here for you, try to relax and hopefully you will get your :bfp:! 

Lucy - so happy you got good news about the appointment on the 25th, that's not that far away! And that is a lot of money for the chromosomal testing but I think you're right that it's definitely something you guys should think about! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so glad to hear that your pup is doing better!!! :hugs: Fingers crossed he continues to feel better!!! :thumbup: Thank you for the kind words and for the support!!! :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Ash so happy that rupert doesn't need his operation  that's great news x

Wannabe - you need to do what feels best for you both, I really hope the IUI works for you guys xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, go for it Hun :flower: you have sat down and talked everything through, so this is obviously the right decision :)

Ash so glad Rupert didn't need surgery :) Cookie has her follow up tonight, and I am dreading it :(

Lucy, glad you got the appointment Hun :flower:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

aww you ladies are sooo sweet! thank you for the encouragement and well wishes on my journey! Wannab - loved the little ducks thank you :) 
Ash - sooo thrilled to hear Rupert wont need any further intervention and he is on his way to happy and healthy times! A little miracle right there :)

When i was @ ob last, he said that should a couple have a sperm issue, that with doing AI, they take the sample and add something (i forget what he said the name was) that attracts all the healthy sperm that are "gym tough" and they then use those sperm for insemination. He says it increases the quality of sperm by like 40%! So just a little something i heard, maybe it helps set someones mind at ease with AI/IUI. It certainly costs a fortune!! Well here in SA, for a AI its R3000-00 ($375 i think or 300 pound) excluding all meds, then with IVF its about R35 000-00 ($4375 or 3500 pound). Money money money all makes me want to cry! 

Annoyed at Facebook comments of pregnant friends moaning today.. (aww its sooo hard being pregnant...i feel so sick dont want to do this...) OH my soul it takes alot not to send a rude msg back and say they should APPRECIATE every single moment! Dont they realise how lucky they are!!! grrrrrr


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - let us know how it goes with Cookie whenever you get a chance! Hope everything turs out okay! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

SA - I completely agree with women who complain about being pregnant ... it's like try being in OUR shoes! I cannot wait to having MS and back pains!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Feisty, I hope that Cookie is going to be alright and that they feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

@SA, Your Welcome hun. Thanks for the info about the AI/IUI, that is very helpful!!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/tgif-6.gifTGIF!!!!! Does anyone have ay fun weekend plans?? 


DH & me are supposed to be going to a state park tomorrow and go hiking. The weather is going to be really nice here, low 70's and sunny!! :flower:

I am going to make DH chocolate chip cookies today because he has been nagging me about making them for him over the last few days. :haha:

Yesterday I had a tiny bit of brown spotting, which would be awesome if it was implantation spotting, but it is more than likely just left over bleeding from the surgery knowing my luck..:dohh:

DH & me had :sex: lastnight, and I am going to try to stick to :sex: every other day until I can confirm ovulation for sure, so we have our work cut out for us still this cycle. LOL:blush: This has been the mst confusing cycle ever for me because of the surgery I just had....:wacko::wacko:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/booper.jpg


----------



## lucylou7

Yes sure glad it's Friday wannabe ! Another nice chilled weekend I think 

FF - I hope your pup is ok too Hun xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm baking too wannabe ;)

Bad news with the vet. Cookie is still limping really badly and he has said that as the joint slides out with little manipulation, an op is going to be needed once she's matured :cry:

I hate putting her through General, and we were led to believe that having the minor surgery would pretty much fix it, with a small risk of the future op being needed. Kind of feel like they conned us out of £300 :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - So sorry to hear that she needs to get the other surgery. I know exactly how you feel about being conned out of money by the bet. When we bright Rupert in the other day the doctor jumped right to X-ray. Didnt even ask questions or anything. Made us so mad and were really non confrontational so it's like we don always like to speak up about things. Anyways Im sorry you feel that way :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am so sorry that Cookie is going to need surgery and that you felt like the vet was trying to take advantage to make more $$ off you guys. :hugs::hugs: I hope that the surgery is pain free for your pup and low cost, and that your poor dog has a quick recovery!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

So I was doing some research online and comparing the costs of IVF & ICSI if my DH & me traveled further out of state because the cost of the procedure at my current fertility clinic is $8,600.00 and I started looking at clinics close to my home town that I grew up in, and I found a clinic that would do IVF & ICSI for about half of the cost as my current fertility office. Plus since I have family up there I could travel home for a visit and stay with family well I am going through the IVF procedure and not have to pay for hotel/food costs well I am up there. So we can afford this clinic and I was super excited when I found this option.:happydance: 1 round of IVF with ICSI included is $4,500.00 and a second round of IVF is $6,000.00 at the other clinic close to my home town. :thumbup:

My only worry is that I am still waiting to see what my out of pocket costs will be for my surgery bills after my health insurance gets done processing them!! I am hoping it won't be that much money or else it will take away from our ability to be able to afford our IVF. The out patient surgical center bill before my insurance pays is 24,000.00 right now, so I am praying my health insurance covers the majority of the bill and that the facility has to write off some of the costs since they are supposed to be in network with my insurance. Ugghh... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, My OPK is getting darker again this morning, not positive just yet, but getting close to it:dohh:.. so I am going to make sure DH & me have :sex: at some point today and also over the next few days. I will keep doing my OPK's to see if they turn positive over the next few days, and if so than it will confirm that I haven't ovulated like I thought I did earlier in my cycle... my cycle is soooo crazy this month since the surgery....:wacko: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08075.jpg

I really hope if I don't get my BFP this cycle, that my October cycle will be back to normal again, so it will easier to figure out again,:thumbup: and I will be fully healed up since the surgery...


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi ladies,

How was everyones weekend? It was very long for me without being able to get online...seems my laptop does not like da mouse..so we toss it aside :)

CD15 today, we were meant to BD last night but have bn under alot of stress with staff etc..so it didnt happen..instead i snored off (romantic i know hehe) . We did BD on CD13 and i will make sure it happens again tonight..so hopefully we have caught the O. My ob seems to think i will definately O on CD14 but as we all know..nothing is in concrete. I get lots of twinges still even today..so hoping ill still catch it :)

All this talk of baking... i am very much in the mood for chocolate sumthing...maybe ill try out the pumpkin and choco cake mix trick. Will buy some pumpkin and cook it myself for recipe. We arent as lucky in this country to get things in cans etc like that. *sigh*

Wannab - Hows ur opk's looking by now? If this cycle doesnt work, ill be doing the very same surgery as u. We hold thumbs and pray it all works.

Feisty - am sorry to hear ur pup still isnt well..I know all too well about vets sucking our pockets dry! i have 16 cats, 2 dogs, 2 chickens and a bunny. My vet just looks at me skew and i pull the "is it neccessary and what will it cost" line .. I think its the easy way out line for them without too much effort. Very sad.. Feel better (hugs)

Have a lovely day ladies. LOOOOOOTS of babydust! xxxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Quick update and then I'm going to lay down. Will respond to other people later.

So after being strong and not testing for 14 days! I actually waited this time and didn't waste pregnant tests it was a :bfn: A little upset but not too much because I had already had 5 IUI's that failed so the odds of this one working .... I didn't think was that great. Anyways, I will be starting my first IVF cycle in about 21 days. I'm on down reg protocol so I start lupron on CD 21 and then I guess the Gonal F and menopur after I get my period which should be about 7 days after lupron so CD 28 ... ER and ET at the end of October.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: for the BFN Ash. They're never fun to see. At least you can move on once AF starts. (I'm still holding out hope that your AF doesn't start and that you've got a late implanter)

AFM - I haven't posted here in a while. I'm doing more progesterone testing this cycle to see if last months ov was a fluke or not. Cd21 (Friday) results showed an increase but not high enough, so it's being repeated tomorrow. If I don't ov this cycle, then I'll get clomid next cycle. Part of me wants it, so that I can do something proactive but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF did show .. about an hour after I tested. Really didn't feel like she was coming but I'm having back cramps and she's definitely here.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, sorry about the BFN & the :witch: crashng the party!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed for you that the IVF will bring you your BFP finally!!! :dust::dust:

@SA, My OPK's continue to be dark, even though they haven't gone positive yet. I am not sure what is going on with my cycle this month yet, yestrday I got a faint line on my IC HPT's but it is still so early, and I don't trust them, I always get faint lines on my IC's and AF still crashes the party. I am having a hard time being patient this cycle, and it is going by so slow right now.. ugghhh...Good luck with you surgery!!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry to hear that Ash but yay for finally being able to start IVF. 

Wannabe - I think I've asked you this before but in case I haven't, do you test your OPK's and HPT's at the same time? Apparently if they touch it can cause false positives on the HPT and possibly even if theyre dipped in the same sample. If you do normally test them at the same time, make sure you test the HPT first so you know it's a "clean" result.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Sorry to hear that Ash but yay for finally being able to start IVF.
> 
> Wannabe - I think I've asked you this before but in case I haven't, do you test your OPK's and HPT's at the same time? Apparently if they touch it can cause false positives on the HPT and possibly even if theyre dipped in the same sample. If you do normally test them at the same time, make sure you test the HPT first so you know it's a "clean" result.

Thanks for the advice hun. :flower: I will be sure to be careful of this next time I test!!! :thumbup:

When will you test Ickle??? I see you are in your 2WW based on your ticker.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm getting my progesterone levels checked tomorrow, which will hopefully confirm if and when I ovulated. I'm waiting for that before I decide when to test. If my ticker is right, it'll probably be by the end of the week though.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Well I'm getting my progesterone levels checked tomorrow, which will hopefully confirm if and when I ovulated. I'm waiting for that before I decide when to test. If my ticker is right, it'll probably be by the end of the week though.

Good luck,:flower: Fingers crossed you OV'ed and this cycle finishes with a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Ash im so very sorry hun ((HUGE HUGS)) I am already crossing legs,eyes and fingers for u for ur IVF! this is gonna be the sticky one! Its the big haul coster one too .. so its gonna :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

oo interesting about the testing together thang..never knew that :)

I caved last night and did an OPK, very faint line..so just upset myself! Have vowed never to take one again...Im hopeful that ill O sometime soon..i'll be patient.. as much as i can haha


----------



## ickle pand

Wannabe - I found this about false positives, I don't know if it helps but it's interesting.

https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html

There's so much good info on that website about testing. Love it!


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Wannabe - I found this about false positives, I don't know if it helps but it's interesting.
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html
> 
> There's so much good info on that website about testing. Love it!

Very interesting, thanks for the info....:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash, I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: like the others have said though, IVF is bound to bring you that :bfp:

Afm, we have still only had :sex: once since may!!! Due to DH injuries. Beginning to get very wound up and frustrated now :( worse thing is, we have a fs appt beginning of November and he needs to provide a SA - he is stating he can't possibly do it (although he managed once his hospital demanded one to check for blood). I am royally pissed off :( I know it's not exactly his fault that the whole of this year has been wasted, but I at least wanted progress with FS :(


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Feisty im so sorry hun that things r upside down. Is there no way of physio or something to help progress dh's recovery quicker? Am not sure what kind of injury he has. I agree seeing a FS is a huge step..


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....I am back from my bnb break. I am just trying to catch up with all of you. I am hoping for some bfps for all of you....good luck to you all

FF - I am so sorry Jun. That must be really frustrating. Would it help your dh to maybe put his stuff in a. Instead cup, then you can just insert it in. I know it takes away from your intimacy but it might take the pressure off of dh to perform. If he was able to do it in the hospital, maybe he can do it again on his own. I don't know if that will help but I figured I would offer a possible solution. Good luck hun.

Ash - sorry about the bfn

Ickle - good luck let us know what your tests say.

As - I hope those eggys are beautiful and bloated and ready to pop.

AFM - I am trying soy this cycle and next cycle we are on to iui with femara and follistim. I guess it is what it is...though getting pg naturally would have been nicer, at this point I'll take it anyway I can get it.


----------



## ickle pand

Well my test showed no ovulation this cycle so I'm going to the fertility clinic on Sunday to have "the clomid chat". I was quite upset earlier, even though part of me wanted it because it feels like I'm doing something proactive. I'm going to do some googling to find out what to expect.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ickle, although the side effects aren't great, I am a great fan of Clomid. I too was anovulatory and have fallen pregnant twice with it :flower:

It's actually DHs testicle that has been injured so :sex: has been a no go :( I suggested a sample in the pot and it met with a rather frosty reception :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I am so sorry that your DH's injury is causing your TTC efforts to have to be put on hold. Big Hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I know it has to be so frustrating after everything you have bee through in your LTTC journey. I hope he feels better soon so the two of you can get back to TTC again!! :hugs:

@Ickle, I am so sorry you didn't ovulate this cycle!!! Big hugs to you hun!!! I am glad you have a plan for your next cycle with the clomid. Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my follow up post surgery DR appointment at 11am this morning, and the DR did a vaginal ultrasound. I was still a little nervous about having a male DR even though he also did my surgery as well. The funny thing is that I was sedated before the DR even came in to do the surgery so it didn't even seem like he was ever even in the surgical room. I just reminded myself that the DR has already seen the goodies along with my insides, so no need to be nervous anymore!!! :haha: He also looked at my incisions and felt my stomach, pushed on where my ovaries and everything is to make sure it all was normal, and he said I was healing up good, and that everything looked normal. :thumbup:

So I had my written list of questions for the consult portion of the appointment and I asked him several questions and these were the answers I got:

-He confirmed that I only have mild case of endo.
-Unfortunately the scar tissue can come back over time, and the surgery can also leave scar tissue
-The endo can grow back but the DR says I have about 1 year to TTC after the surgery and for my fertility to be high, before the Endo could grow back
-There is a 5 to10% chance the Endo can grow back
-One way to tell if the Endo has grown back is if I get any cysts or I have alot of pain, these are signs the endo is back
-The only way to prevent Endo from coming back is to take birth control. Or during pregnancy the Endo stops during that time frame, of course I can&#8217;t take Birth control because I am TTC right now, :haha:
-The DR recommends 3 cycles of IUI before he would refer us to do IVF. He doesn&#8217;t feel anything more than 3 cycles would make sense and if it was going to work for us than it would by the 3rd cycle.
-The DR says we have about a 3 to 5% chance of DH & me getting pregnant on our own through traditional :sex:
-The DR. won&#8217;t RX me clomid without pairing it up with IUI at the same time. (Although I already have 50 mg of clomid that I can try on my own if I want to try timed :sex: with the clomid, despite the DR&#8217;s objections.) 
-The DR thinks we have a 15% chance of pregnancy with IUI and clomid, and the normal success rates for IUI with couples that don&#8217;t have low sperm counts is 10% to 20% so our odds aren&#8217;t really that different even with DH&#8217;s lower sperm count numbers. 
-I have an increased risk of tubal pregnancy due to the Endo, scar tissue and the condition of my one tube that had problems with dye flowing through although it did flow through and is open a far as the DR can tell. So that means if I get pregnant that the DR will want to monitor me very close at first to make sure the pregnancy isn&#8217;t tubal.. Which is scary to me&#8230;. So I am not thrilled about that news

So overall, the appointment went well, and I feel like I got a lot of good info. From the DR, he was very nice and patiently answered all of my questions. DH & I are trying to plan what our next moves are and when we want to do the IUI. The DR would prefer for us to do IVF because there is a success rate of 50% but he knows the costs are a concern for us. The only negative is that every cycle of IUI we pay for will take away from our ability to be able to afford IVF one day. But at the same time the IUI might work, and could save us a lot of $$ if it does, so I need time to think this all over. I think DH just wants to make me happy at this point and will be on board with me however I decide to move forward at this point. I will keep you girls updated on our future plans though. Right now I am trying to pick between doing IUI in October or just using my 50 mg of clomid and timing :sex: on our own.


----------



## lucylou7

FF - how's cookie now? Any development? Sorry oh injury still bad and unable to bd :-( I can imagine how frustrating it must be ((hugs))

Ash - sorry for bfn at least things can get moving with IVF now

TTC - welcome back huni  

Ikle - sorry your not ovulating but at least you have a plan now and I agree with FF side effects are not great but if it works it's worth it x

AFM - nothing new, my appointment next Tuesday can't come quick enough I have a million questions ! Ha x


----------



## wannabeprego

If anyone wants to follow me as I impatiently test like a crazy women, :wacko:I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery right now...
:thumbup:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rascopy-faint-lines-my-ics-new-tests-pg3.html


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Fiesty. I'm just trying to think what questions I need to ask. Any suggestions? I've heard that it can dry up your CM but we already have sperm friendly lube so hopefully that'll help. 

A testicle injury sounds horrible. Even when he's healed, he'll probably be a bit "gun shy" the first few times. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Oh my what a hard day filled with complete body rash (reactions from flu meds,clomid and estrogen) Jab in the bum and cream later..its still grumpy :cry:

I got to hold a 3 week old littlie tonight! :dance: Hes staying with his mom next door, my neighbour lady is a shrink. mom has sever PND and they r trying to help. Paed diagnosed her little guy with downs 2 weeks ago..to me he is just the most beautiful little guy iv seen in a long time! Got so many cuddles..little glimmer of hope popped up in my mind holding him and i thought every single one of us is waiting for our own little miracles and even tho we dont know when or how they are going to arrive, and right now we are all in hard places with such difficult decisions to make..we ARE going to have them!!! I came home glowing according to DH :blush:

****** Love and babydust *****


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny, you hold on to that glimmer of hope hard!

Wannabe, good luck Hun :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

well finally got a letter from the hospital, have to go on the 24th September to get some tests done to see if i am fit for surgery which, if everything goes well with the tests, will be 8th October.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all keeping well? :thumbup:

I've been away awhile & had lots to catch up on!:coffee:

Ash - Sorry for your BFN, but as the others said at least you are 1 step closer to IVF now:happydance: Goodluck with it and I hope it brings you your BFP!!!

Ickle - That sucks not ovulating, I didn't ovulate last month, I was so pissed off that we had put all the effort :sex: and it was pointless! hopefully Clomid does the trick for you. I'm on it, last month was my 1st month taking it again, I don't ovulate the 1st month i take it but normally do on the 2nd month, I think it's the build up of it in my system. This time round I've been getting really bad hot flushes but last time I took it I didn't really get many side effects besides the mood swings :muaha:

Lucy - Sorry to hear about your eggs not fertilzing. what is the plan now? do you try again or will you be using donor eggs?

Wannabe - did you talk to your DH about IUI vs IVF?


afm - I am on CD20 today, am going for my progesterone test tonight after work. me & DH have both had terrible colds this last couple of weeks and have soldiered on and :sex: everyother day since CD10. I didn't know if we should through one in for goodluck tonight as have long cycles sometimes(?) I must say it has been the most un romantic sex I have ever had, we've felt so ill we've both been like 'lets just get it over with' no foreplay, no cuddles nothing, I practically shove him off me after! :rofl:

So wish me luck for tonight, I am waiting for the results before I start symptom spotting, although already have a few on my list!:dohh:

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh sticky, I remember that kind of :sex: well :flower: Always broke my heart to think that a baby may be conceived through forced, boring sex :(

Amy what is the surgery for hun? x


----------



## gilmore85

i think its for a laparoscopy cant remember it was so long ago that it was mentioned briefly over the phone lol


----------



## pinkfee

Oh sticky i remember that kind of strumping aswell... not fun and i'm glad we don't have to do it anymore! Good luck for this cycle (as even thou its boring sex, in the end as long as that sperm meets the egg i don't think it matters! i'm sure there was plenty of women over history who laid back and thought of england and still got up the duff!) and hope your colds get better... i've got an awful sore throat and its making me miserable :(

Gilmore - good luck with the apt and surgery


----------



## lucylou7

Jenny - so true we will all get there not sure when but we will and it will be worth the wait  

Amy - glad you have an appointment through  

Sticky - we have an appointment next Tuesday so we are hoping to get some answers as to where we go from here... How did things go tonight hope tests went ok Hun x as pink says just think of the end result that will get us all through this xx

Pink - how you feeling Hun? Hope every thing is ok x

AFM - we will be back ttc after witch goes you never know we may have a natural miracle?!?  x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Gilmore, Glad your surgery has been scheduled. I wish you the best of luck with the surgery and hope it has good results! :hugs:

@Sticky, Fingers crossed that all of the:sex: gets you your BFP this cycle!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!:dust::dust: I know my DH & me have had :sex: many times just for the sake of trying to get that BFP!!! There have been alot of times when I wasn't even in the mood but I just did it because I was in my fertile window. It is hard not to get to that point though after trying for so long. Although there are still times when DH & me have fun/romantic sex too. :blush: I just remind myself that it will all be worth it one day when we get our BFP.

We are going to do IUI first for a cycle or two, but I haven't decided if we are going to do it in my cycle for October or November, but I will be sure to keep you girls posted once I decide for sure.


----------



## wannabeprego

@SA, I hope you feel better and that your rash clears up soon!! :hugs: That is so so sweet that you got to hold a new born baby. Good luck and baby dust to you too hun!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Lucy apart from a cold i'm doing okay, sickness is better thankgod, although there are moments i still succumb! Just waiting for my next scan which should be in two weeks, a little nervous about it if i'm honest. 

Hope the apt goes well on tues and you get answers to your questions and good luck for the natural ttc.. in this game you never know! i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lala516

Sorry ladies, been so busy and trying not to freak out as per usual! Originally had HSG scheduled for 9/7 but upon arriving at the hospital, was told everything doctors office told me was wrong! Rescheduled and had HSG on 9/12. Let me tell ya, that was TERRIBLE! I was told all was fine and tubes were clear but it hurt so bad I figured there had to be something going on! Hubby is scheduled for seminanalysis 9/22 and AF due to arrive 9/30. As always, trying to stay positive and hoping there may have been tiny blockage that went unseen! Here's to hoping AF stays away!


----------



## wannabeprego

Lordy I think my OPK is positive or pretty dam close to it.. WTH is goin on:dohh:.. 

I just did the OPK tonight, and it should be even darker tomorrow if I am really OV'ing, and than in that case my cycle ticker is way off and god only knows what the hell all of these faint second lines have been on my IC's... My theory is that the IC's are cheap shit and unreliable if the lines are faint... Wow, do I ever feel silly if I a OV'ing now.. Normally my cycle is much easier to figure out but because of the surgery and all of the crazy spotting I had this cycle I got so confused. And than I had what thought was a positive OPK early in my cycle.. SOooooo confusing... DH & me had :sex: lastnight so we timed things perfect if I am OV'ing and we will have :sex: again tonight, and Sunday as long as my OPK stays positive. :thumbup:

Here is my OPK...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08361_zpscffe9f5a.jpg

Later on as my OPK sat it started to look negative though, so that makes me think it isn't a true positive just yet... lordy this cycle is bananas!!!:dohh::wacko:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08365_zps91a1dccf.jpg


Here is my chart as well... I added in when i thought I had the positive OPK earlier in my cycle, Fertility Friend didnt do that, and I might take it off if my OPK's turn positive for sure over the next few days. 

What do you girls think? Any thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eaa8f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pinkfee, I am glad you are doing well and that your pregnancy is going good!! :flower:

@lala, I am glad you have 2 open tubes!! That is really great news!!! :thumbup: I remember my HSG was very painful as well!! Good luck with the SA!!! I hope he gets great numbers!!!


----------



## fisher640

I think you're still waiting for O wannabe. 
The line needs to be darker than the control for it to be a positive OPK. The first month I used the Internet cheapie OPKs I used one of the fancy smiley face OPKs too just so I would know for sure.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> I think you're still waiting for O wannabe.
> The line needs to be darker than the control for it to be a positive OPK. The first month I used the Internet cheapie OPKs I used one of the fancy smiley face OPKs too just so I would know for sure.

Thanks for the advice hun:flower:.. Yeah, I do know that for the OPK to be positive the test line needs to be as dark as the control line or darker... I think I am gearing up to O now maybe, but I got myself all confused when I thought I had ovulated earlier in my cycle, and I had like 4 days of spotting for a period and than a period that lasted 7 days total. :dohh:Hopefully my OPK will turn positive for sure soon, so I can figure out what the hell is going on for sure. I hope that October's cycle is back to normal, although I would be happier if I had my BFP this month!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're gearing up to ov too. I overlaid my chart for last cycle onto yours and your temps are in the same range as mine were in the follicular phase. Hopefully you're going to ov soon. No idea what's going on with your HPT's though. I'd mention it to your doctor though because it can be in indication of something else going on.


----------



## Ducktales

wannabe - 2 thoughts, the first is that I always get a positive opk before AF, also you would get a positive opk if you are preggers (sometimes before a positive HPT) or it is O.
How annoying that you don't know what is going on.
Lala - my HSG was excrutiatingly painful and they originally said that i had a blocked tube but it later turned out that both tubes are open and that they had spasmed


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls!!! :flower: I think my OPK looks positive today... but than my darned pink handled IC looked positive as well, but the line was light, although the lines were easier to see on them today, which makes things even more confusing. 

Regardless DH & me had sex lastnight and we will continue over the next several days to make sure we cover all of our bases. In the grand scheme of things, As long as I get a BFP at the end of this cycle than all of this crazyness with my cycle this month won't really matter in the long run. It will all be worth if it I can get a BFP finally. :af::af::af:

I posted my OPK and pink handled IC's to my journal if anyone wants to peek at them!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Holy Crap!!! Look at my OPK:happydance:.. Super Ovulation is happening I think... The test line is darker than the control line and the test line is sucking the dye from the contol line!!! I got to grab DH and attack him right now!!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08436_zps1547443c.jpg

OPK got even darker as it sat....
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08439_zpsd3e94180.jpg


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Holy Crap!!! Look at my OPK:happydance:.. Super Ovulation is happening I think... The test line is darker than the control line and the test line is sucking the dye from the contol line!!! I got to grab DH and attack him right now!!!!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08436_zps1547443c.jpg
> 
> OPK got even darker as it sat....
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08439_zpsd3e94180.jpg

Excellent.... Now sometime in the next 36 hours...

As far as all ur light OPK lines mine always seemed to hang out in the light and mid range most of the cycle til it got real dark just like that.


----------



## wannabeprego

I think things are looking up today!!! If anyone wants to look at my journal, I posted the latest OPK and HPT IC in there from this morning with FMU. Feel free to comment on there or in here and let me know what you think if anyone wants to take a peek!! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...r-old-vr-surgery-done-p-6-bfp-pg-37-a-37.html


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my weekend away from it all really didn't go to plan :( a 'surprise' pregnancy announcement had me in tears, and I came home a day early :cry:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
My name is Lacey, I'm 23 will be 24 in January. My DH and I have been trying for 19 months and counting. I am on my last round of clomiphene 50mg days 5-10. Just waiting to see if AF will show or our bundle of joy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnutprincess - Welcome to the group! All of the ladies on here are really sweet and supportive I think you'll enjoy it :)! I'm 23 also and have been trying for 2 years now ... it's so rough but we'll get there! I'm getting ready to start my first IVF after 6 failed IUI's. :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well my weekend away from it all really didn't go to plan :( a 'surprise' pregnancy announcement had me in tears, and I came home a day early :cry:

:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hug-22_zps2aa65b30.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> My name is Lacey, I'm 23 will be 24 in January. My DH and I have been trying for 19 months and counting. I am on my last round of clomiphene 50mg days 5-10. Just waiting to see if AF will show or our bundle of joy.

Welcome to the group!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle and that the clomid works it's magic for you!! :dust::dust::dust:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Welcome/Welcome%20To%20The%20Group/366777.gif


----------



## Ducktales

im sorry Feisty, there is nothing worse
big hugs
xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

FF - that's never good esp since your defences were probably down.

Wannabe have you figured out your ovulation situation yet?

Afm I got my progesterone results they were 191!!! I've never had them be that high before - knowing my luck my ovaries are probably hypo stimulating!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> FF - that's never good esp since your defences were probably down.
> 
> Wannabe have you figured out your ovulation situation yet?
> 
> Afm I got my progesterone results they were 191!!! I've never had them be that high before - knowing my luck my ovaries are probably hypo stimulating!
> 
> xx

Thanks for checking in on me Sticky!!!:flower: I am not totally sure what is going on at this point, You can check my journal to see the cazyness I got going on if you want!!:wacko::wacko::wacko: A link to it is in my signature!!!

Wow, those are high progesterone numbers.... Fingers crossed it ends up being a positive for you and maybe you will have a BFP in the works? :dust::dust::dust:

Did you take progesterone supplements for this cycle?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you ladies. I am hoping this month is my month. My husband is 29 soon to be 30 in March. He has 2 sons from a previous marriage. I hope we all get out bundle of joy soon. this is going to sound weird because I have only been introduced to clomid. what is IUI and IVF. I am a little behind. I haven't been on the site in awhile


----------



## Pnutsprincess

IVF? Invetro?


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

FF - ((hugs)) I'm so sorry hun, it really is so hard at times I hope you are feeling a little better now it's never nice is it... I have friend who is pg and all she does is complain I've been avoiding her like the plague at the moment as I just dont want to hear it from her xx

Wannabe - hope you have had lots of bedding as looks good from what I can see hope it's your month huni

Sticky - very high sticky hope you get your BFP very soon! Xx

Lacey - welcome huni, sorry your not having much luck hun, every one is very supportive on here x 

AFM - it's our appointment tomorrow and I feel sick.. I don't want to hear bad news but I want to know so much and have so many questions I just hope we get some answers tomorrow... Xx


----------



## ikmju4

hiya everyone, 
just wondering all you clomid girls have you had all your tests etc?? 
im at hsg stage (had and awaiting results, dr doesnt give them instantly for some stupid reason) and still not been given clomid.....
iui is prob next for us as long as tubes are clear..... 
bit confused about clomid prescriptions

babydust xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

IVF - Invitro
IUI - Inutero (I think)

Welcome to the group pnuts, I hope your stay will be short and sweet :flower:

Sticky, are you pre or post ovulation? Those numbers are awesome and could definitely lead to a :bfp: :dance:

Wannabe, sorry your tests are being inconclusive again :(

AFM a friend scolded me for being so pessimistic and letting jealousy and anger ruin my life (she has gone through far worse then me, so most definitely allowed to scold) and so, in honour of a positive outlook to LTTTC, I created this;

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/417304_4005206242053_617905964_n.jpg

I think it is fairly apt to the LTTTC journey ;)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My OBGYN has not mentioned IUI or IVF, he has just mentioned he wanted me to take clomiphene 50mg for 6 months and if by the 6 month not expecting, then they would send me to a specialist. I do not know what our insurance will cover. I am hoping this is my month. My ovulation numbers are getting higher. first I was at a 15 and last cycle it was a 37. Waiting on this cycle results. I have an appointment Oct 10th


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sounds like you're on a good road to getting your bfp! 

If I were you I would call the insurance company and just ask if they do cover any infertility although you may not need it you should be prepared because infertility can cost a lot of money!! So just to be prepared!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> Sounds like you're on a good road to getting your bfp!
> 
> If I were you I would call the insurance company and just ask if they do cover any infertility although you may not need it you should be prepared because infertility can cost a lot of money!! So just to be prepared!


My sister in law had to do invitro. She did it once and got pregnant with my niece who is now almost 2 months old.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah IVF has GREAT success rates ... my doctor gave me a 60% change but it's very expensive ... at my clinic the cost is $10,000 USD plus the medication which I guess can cost up to ... $5,000?


----------



## ickle pand

IVF - in vitro fertilisation, where eggs are retrieved fertilised in a lab and then put back into the womb.

IUI - intra uterine insertion, where washed sperm are put directly into the woman's uterus.

HTH :)


----------



## Sticky Beans

Fiesty love the jewelry. My numbers were post ovulation.

I tested sat which was far too early but I caved & it was bfn. I am going to try & hold out til Friday till I poas again!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sticky, I think this is it Hun :dance: post ovulation progesterone numbers that high are awesome! X


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, the necklace is very pretty!! :flower:

AFM, i think I am in my fertile window, and my OPK was still very dark this morning, and I think it was still positive this morning,but poor DH is exhausted from all of the :sex: we have been having. I am even exhausted myself!! Not sure i we will hav the energy to have :sex: again tonight. I had kind of a weird last few days, and I got what I thought was positive HPT IC's and than they went negative all of the sudden. This morning I got faint line on an IC HPT, but I dont think it meant anything. :dohh: I am pretty sure I am ovulating really late this cycle, and I am in for a very long and drawn out cycle!! Ovulating this late means my cycle is going to run long!! I have no clue why my HPT's were positive for a few days though.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Sticky bean - looking good! wow supa excited for u! Come on BFP!!!

Wannabe - im just as puzzled as you on the hpt ic's .. talk about holding our breaths! caramba mama mia! Lol totally agree on being worn out from bd'ing hehe. Stay strong! :hugs:

Did my CD21 prog today..had to really force myself lol..im getting more and more nervous with needles as the months and years go by.. Holding thumbs for good results tomorrow!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How you all doing? AF is due the 2nd of Oct. I am hoping and praying that I get my BFP. I hope we all get our BFP soon. We all deserve it. My husband and I never understand how unfit parents get pregnant and good people don't. How do people that are alcoholics, and druggies have kids, but people like us have trouble? sorry I just had to vent


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Its the survival of the fittest pnut. Crap parents need to have more children as their bad parenting increases the risk of the children not making it to adulthood etc, good parents only need one or two ;)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Feisty Fidget said:


> Its the survival of the fittest pnut. Crap parents need to have more children as their bad parenting increases the risk of the children not making it to adulthood etc, good parents only need one or two ;)

I suppose, I would like 4 of my own but I would be ok with 2 and adopting the others. I want at least one boy and girl.


----------



## lucylou7

FF - love the jewellery Hun! 

AFM - had our appointment today she was running 1hr 40mins behind and it took us nearly 2 hours to get there (usually takes 40mins) so was a long at before we'd even been seen... So we went through every thing she did not think the failure was down to trigger shot however she is going to look into why we were told wrong and have an internal investigation. She explained every thing fully and said the eggs were a decent size prior to removal however there was a gap between sizes and they prefer them more clumped together. She suggests we try again and stick to long protocol but she may look at changing drugs but she wants to have a think about it. She said stimming longer would not have helped. I'm on a lot of medication for rhemotoid arthiritis and even though my doctor said non of medication effects ttc doc at clinic said one the drugs may effect IVF so to see if we can change it. 

So really non the wiser as to why it's happened, but she did say how may case has been handled and we were told is in acceptable and she will deal with it. She also said IVF 2 could be completely normal, so I guess we have to go with it and see what happens ? 

We're just praying it all works out ok next time x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucy, Fingers crossed, lots of good luck and prayers going out to you that the upcoming changes for your next cycle with your medications will result in you having some good strong healthy eggs!!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> FF - love the jewellery Hun!
> 
> AFM - had our appointment today she was running 1hr 40mins behind and it took us nearly 2 hours to get there (usually takes 40mins) so was a long at before we'd even been seen... So we went through every thing she did not think the failure was down to trigger shot however she is going to look into why we were told wrong and have an internal investigation. She explained every thing fully and said the eggs were a decent size prior to removal however there was a gap between sizes and they prefer them more clumped together. She suggests we try again and stick to long protocol but she may look at changing drugs but she wants to have a think about it. She said stimming longer would not have helped. I'm on a lot of medication for rhemotoid arthiritis and even though my doctor said non of medication effects ttc doc at clinic said one the drugs may effect IVF so to see if we can change it.
> 
> So really non the wiser as to why it's happened, but she did say how may case has been handled and we were told is in acceptable and she will deal with it. She also said IVF 2 could be completely normal, so I guess we have to go with it and see what happens ?
> 
> We're just praying it all works out ok next time x



Good luck lucy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Can one of you lovely ladies tell me how to put a link in my signature for a journal. I forgot how to do it.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Lucy. I have arthritis too (though not rheumatoid) and had to stop taking anti-inflammatories because they can cause temporary infertility so I've been suffering a bit. Hopefully it'll all be worth it and we'll get pregnant soon and our arthritis will go into remission :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies Af is due in 7 days and my husband decided to make popcorn and the small made me sick to my stomach. I don't know what that is about.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope that it is an early prego symptom for you and that you get your BFP soon!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well a family member found a uk company that offers free (or paying for meds only) IVF for women that donate their eggs during treatment. As I was very keen to do egg donation anyway (inspired by the wonderful Urchin) this would have been perfect!
They have four clinics throughout the uk, and our closest is London (let me know of you would like the link). Sadly, as soon as I suggested it, DH forcefully said no and refused to discuss it further :cry:
He said I am putting too much stress on myself and considering this isn't helping. Have tried explaining that the treatment will be no different to 'standard' IVF, but it still wasn't up for discussion.
Guess we will need to wait it out and see what the fs says on Wednesday :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Give it a week hon, then raise the issue again ... tell him that it is ok for him to have a strong opinion, but that NOTHING is 'not up for discussion'

I generally find with Mr Urch that if I try to pursue something he has had a knee-jerk reaction to straight away, I get nowhere ... but if I leave it a week or so, we can usually have a sensible conversation about it :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks sweet, I left it with "we will discuss it at a later date, should IVF be suggested by our FS" ;)

When he initially said no, I had to fight a pretty strong knee jerk reaction myself; their my bloody eggs, so screw you! :blush: luckily, the adult it me squashed the urge ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, Good luck with trying to change your DH's mind!! If that is what you truly want than I hope your DH will come around to accepting the idea so you guys can move onto IVF soon!! Good luck to you!! :hugs::hugs:

Here in the USA at my fertility clinic they will pay a women $8,000.00 to give her eggs to a couple that needs it!! I saw one fertility clinic that did egg sharing near where I live but the cost didn't seem to be that much lower so the egg sharing didn't seem appealing to me from that perspective. Things are so different here in the states though compared to how it is in the UK. 

@Urchin, I am glad to see you are doing well, and I see you are almost due soon!!:happydance: I can't believe how fast time has gone bye!! I hope you have a quick and easy D&L and I wish you all the best hun!! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Thanks wannabe :hugs:
Time has been whizzing by - can't believe I'm only 6 days away now!

Just doing some last minute cleaning, making everything ready for when Eenie comes home :cloud9:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
how are you all? well I had a rough night. I was up from 10:50 to 1:30/ 2 vomiting. I am now in bed feel nausea. I don't know if it was viral or morning sickness.


----------



## lucylou7

FF - ((hugs)) some times I feel men need a little longer than us woman to take things in... I know how frustrating but agree with urchin that he may need time and I think once you've had your appointment you will know more xx

Ickle - what was your anti-inflammatory you were taking as that's what our fs said we may need to change? 

Lacey - sounds promising Hun are you going to wait to see if AF shows up? X 

Urchin - how exciting only 6 days exciting stuff! Bet you can't wait x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> FF - ((hugs)) some times I feel men need a little longer than us woman to take things in... I know how frustrating but agree with urchin that he may need time and I think once you've had your appointment you will know more xx
> 
> Ickle - what was your anti-inflammatory you were taking as that's what our fs said we may need to change?
> 
> Lacey - sounds promising Hun are you going to wait to see if AF shows up? X
> 
> Urchin - how exciting only 6 days exciting stuff! Bet you can't wait x

Yes I am going to wait Lucy. I think what i have might be Viral. I still have a chance though. I am still in until Af shows up.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
feel free to read my journal to get to know me better


----------



## ickle pand

Lucylou - I was taking naproxen and then diclofenac but from my research it's all NSAID's (non-steroidal anti inflammatories). If you google it there's loads of info. Here's one link I found. https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/nsaids.html


----------



## fisher640

urchin said:


> Thanks wannabe :hugs:
> Time has been whizzing by - can't believe I'm only 6 days away now!
> 
> Just doing some last minute cleaning, making everything ready for when Eenie comes home :cloud9:

Urch!
Are you about to become our first full LTTTC#1 graduate? I think you might be! (at least the only one still keeping in touch, maybe dijibou with the owl speak was #1?) go Urch & eenie!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, those symptoms sound promising, hopefully it isn't a virus and ends up being an early pregnancy symptom for you, good luck!!!:dust::dust::dust: When will you start testing with an HPT? 

AFM, I feel bad for poor DH, he is in alot of pain because he has a toothache and I can tell he is miserable. I drove him to the dentist earlier today and he left work early because his tooth was hurting him. 

The dentist ended up prescribing him an antibiotic and some pain meds. The dentist wants the infection gone before he will pull his tooth. We weren't sure if the tooth was going to be salvagable or not or if they could do a root canal/crown, but the tooth is in too bad of shape!! I wasn't sure how we would of been able to afford the crown and root canal though because even though we have dental insurance the coverage isn't so hot for those two services.

Pulling the tooth won't cost us much at all but the only problem is that DH has to be on antibiotics for a week before the DR will pull his tooth, and the DR says the antibiotics will take away the pain from DH's tooth, and hopefully it is correct, right now DH is miserable!! :cry: I told him he is going to have to call in sick to work tomorrow, there is no way he is going to be able to be doped up on pain meds and in all of that pain at work, the pain meds make u super sleepy!!Hopefully he will call in tomorrow so he can let the antibitoics take away some of the pain!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I won't take a test until I miss my period


----------



## urchin

fisher640 said:


> Urch!
> Are you about to become our first full LTTTC#1 graduate? I think you might be! (at least the only one still keeping in touch, maybe dijibou with the owl speak was #1?) go Urch & eenie!!:happydance:

Gosh, that's quite an achievement!
I'm a very proud graduate of the LTTTC#1 club ... this is the most fabulously supportive thread in the whole of BnB (no apologies for being biased here!)

... and I still keep up with you all every day - rooting for you all :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay urch, it didn't even occur that you would be the first graduate :dance: you truly are an inspiration ;)

Well FF is stating I ovulated, but as you can see from my chart it is a pretty crap one if I have, and I'm still not convinced :wacko:

SA done, and DH commented that it didn't look 'right' so I am now concerned that his injury has done damage to his :spermy: production.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies, just checking up on you!

Urchin - wow hun you are almost there....about to cross the finish line. Seeing this is possible really helps sometimes!

pnut - I am just like you, I dont like to see those bfns so I wait it out! G/l hun!

FF - yeah give the DH sometime to wrap his head around it. 

well I tried soy this cycle. I hope it works, and if not on to femara with IUI!!!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks ickle will have a good read tonight, I'm really p*ssed off with my RA doctor as she new we were ttc and starting IVF and said my medication would not effect any thing now she has wrote a letter to my doc saying she would prefer not to change my anti inflammatory as it may still have the same effect and I should just take paracetamol? Will these even be strong enough?? God knows.. I've made an appointment with my gp to ask xx

Urchin - great achievement I'm glad you still keep an eye on us all :hugs:

FF really hope injury has not done to much damage Hun :-( x

Wannabe - hope oh is ok and tooth is not to bad, it's awful when you have tooth ache x

Ttc - hi Hun, hope soy cycle works out for Hun x

Fisher - hope your well Hun x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Quick update and I'll catch up with everyone later...

I got the approval from my insurance company for the IVF :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash that is awesome hun :dance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ash that is fantastic!


----------



## urchin

Brilliant news Ash :hugs:
onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Do any of you ladies have stepchildren or deal with an ex-wife of your OH?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fiesty, I hope your DH's injury isn't that bad, and that he feels better soon with the upcoming surgery. :hugs::hugs:

Congrats Ash!!! That is great news!!! :flower:

@Pnut, I have 2 step children but they are both older teenagers now, and they both live with my DH's ex wife in another state, so I dont have that much interaction with them. I dont have any children of my own yet. My DH is ten years older than me as well. I also dont deal with DH's ex wife at all so luckily it isn't much of a problem for me. DH talks to her when needed, and I stay out of it for the most part. I think things are easier and run smoother that way.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls, I'm totally excited to get started now ... I feel like I'm going to be pregnant by November, this is amazing! 

pnut - Yes, I have a soon to be step son who is a teenager and my OH's ex-wife is terrible ... and I'm not just saying that because she's his ex-wife. She really is terrible and doesn't encourage him to have a relationship with his father and actually tries to keep his son away from him ... awful!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls, I'm totally excited to get started now ... I feel like I'm going to be pregnant by November, this is amazing!
> 
> pnut - Yes, I have a soon to be step son who is a teenager and my OH's ex-wife is terrible ... and I'm not just saying that because she's his ex-wife. She really is terrible and doesn't encourage him to have a relationship with his father and actually tries to keep his son away from him ... awful!

Sounds like my husband's ex-wife. They have 2 children, but he only knows the oldest. She just likes to start fights. She used to call me to start fights so I blocked her number


----------



## ickle pand

Lucylou I think the problem with rheumatologists is that we're much younger than most of their patients so they forget about fertility being an issue. It sucks that we have to find this stuff out ourselves.

Yay Ash! So pleased for you. 

Pnut - my DH has 2 kids but he doesn't see them because of his ex. One is 13 and the other is 11. I've never met her, though she lives in the same town so I've probably walked past her at some point. They don't have any contact with one another.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ex-wives are so mean sometimes .. honestly she has never really started anything direclty with me except for the first night I met her son she came to our apartment and called me a bitch in front of him but I stayed calm and didn't react because I don't want to disrespect his mother in front of him ... that would have put me in a bad light so I just kept quiet and since the divorce was final it's been so quiet and we don't here from her or his son ... don't really care about not hearing from her but not hearing from his son if really hard for my OH ... :( All I can do it be there for my OH and love him. But the whole situation is always hard .. she even told her family that they had to get divorced because I was pregnant!!!!!! :haha: 9 months later and I'm still not pregnant .. well a lot more than 9 months later ... she's the one that looks like the idiot when I don't give birth!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hey everyone.

Ash that's great news!

Afm poas this morn it was bfn! Think I'm out this month, af is due Sunday so going to wait it out. So annoying I was saying to dh just because we do everything right - timed bd, ovulated, take your meds - it still doesn't mean the eggs going to get caught by a spermy! This month has been so exhausting.

Hope you are all having better days than me!
Happy Friday everyone

xx


----------



## Dazed

Thats awesome news Ash. Glad things are finally going your way. I need to move to an infertility covered state! Went to Rochester NY last week and started debating on staying and the covereage would be a perk!

Sorry for the BFN Sticky.

Hi new ladies. Sorry I'm late on the greeting!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry sticky :hugs:

But you know what they say, your not out until that evil :witch: shows her face!

This has been a busy week for me, I am glad it's over :) Am trying to get all my work done today so I can actually have the weekend off, don't think I will be able to resist though ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash great news about the IVF....

Sticky - sorry hun....FF is right though....you arent out of it yet!

ickle - I hope you get some answers soon.

afm - 2 dpo and started my progesterone today...I am going to take it as I had it left over from my last femara cycle. I guess it cant hurt right!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sticky, I am so sorry about the BFN hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM, Not much going on with me today. I had to order some heating oil for the winter, which is expensive but I did have a coupon for 10 cents off a gallon. When we bought our house about 2 years ago we didn't realize how expensive heating oil was, so we had a bit of a shock with that at first. In our other house we had natural gas heating and that was way cheaper. :dohh: 

DH is still in bed sleeping, and he was saying he thinks the pain is starting to get more manageable this mornng, and I think it is because the antibiotics are starting to clear up the infecion that causes the pain. Although yesterday he was absolutely miserable all day, so hopefully today when he wakes up he will be feeling better!! 

My chart on FF finally got cross hairs and says when I OV'ed, although I think the DPO are behind by a few days maybe. 

Here is my chart just for fun...


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eaa8f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## fisher640

Yay wannabe! I took a look and pretty much agree with FF on this one, I don't think you O'd til a day or two after ur pos OPK. Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Yay wannabe! I took a look and pretty much agree with FF on this one, I don't think you O'd til a day or two after ur pos OPK. Good luck!!! :hugs:

Thanks for looking at my chart fisher!! :flower:

So in general when you get a positive OPK do you OV a few days after that then? I always thought you OV'ed on the day your OPK went positive? I dont really get how it all works???:dohh:

At least DH & me managed to time all of our :sex: right based on my fertile days!!!:thumbup:

Why does my chart have an empty circle instead of a solid blue circle on CD 25? Do you know what that means? :shrug:


----------



## Dazed

wannabeprego said:


> So in general when you get a positive OPK do you OV a few days after that then? I always thought you OV'ed on the day your OPK went positive? I dont really get how it all works???:dohh:

You are correct madam. You will ov between 24-48hrs after your positive opk. If you are one to test a few times and get several positives, you will go by your last positive OPK (I believe).


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> So in general when you get a positive OPK do you OV a few days after that then? I always thought you OV'ed on the day your OPK went positive? I dont really get how it all works???:dohh:
> 
> You are correct madam. You will ov between 24-48hrs after your positive opk. If you are one to test a few times and get several positives, you will go by your last positive OPK (I believe).Click to expand...

Thanks for the info hun!!:thumbup: That is good to know!! Yes, I did OPK's this cycle with the temping so I guess I will go with what FF is saying, even though I will be pushed back on the DPO.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, that unfilled circle usually means that your temperature was taken at a different time to usual, or that you indicated something else could be affecting your temps; like illness, sleep deprived, alcohol etc :flower:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Yay wannabe! I took a look and pretty much agree with FF on this one, I don't think you O'd til a day or two after ur pos OPK. Good luck!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart fisher!! :flower:
> 
> So in general when you get a positive OPK do you OV a few days after that then? I always thought you OV'ed on the day your OPK went positive? I dont really get how it all works???:dohh:
> 
> At least DH & me managed to time all of our :sex: right based on my fertile days!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Why does my chart have an empty circle instead of a solid blue circle on CD 25? Do you know what that means? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah it's usually a day or two after the positive. For example, my FS times IUIs based on positive OPKs. U test in the AM if it's positive you call and they schedule the IUI for the FOLLOWING day. 

I believe the open circle means its an unoffical temp? I quit using FF cause it was such a PITA to log in when I could chart on my phone instead. But did you put in a comment on that day? Something that would make FF throw out the temp. If it didn't throw out that temp I bet it would actually add a day or two to your O date because that temp isn't above your cover line.Because I almost said u probably O'd a day or two later than FF thought. 

No worries you'll get the hang of it after a few months. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wannabe, that unfilled circle usually means that your temperature was taken at a different time to usual, or that you indicated something else could be affecting your temps; like illness, sleep deprived, alcohol etc :flower:

Thanks for the advice fiesty!!!:flower: I dont think I did anything different. I have a theory though, I think that maybe FF thought my tempshould of risen instead of staying the same that day since it knew I should b OV'ing based on when I said I had my positive OPK's?? I dont think I put anything else weird on FF other wise. Maybe FF thinks that temp shouldnt be counted or something like that.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Yay wannabe! I took a look and pretty much agree with FF on this one, I don't think you O'd til a day or two after ur pos OPK. Good luck!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart fisher!! :flower:
> 
> So in general when you get a positive OPK do you OV a few days after that then? I always thought you OV'ed on the day your OPK went positive? I dont really get how it all works???:dohh:
> 
> At least DH & me managed to time all of our :sex: right based on my fertile days!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Why does my chart have an empty circle instead of a solid blue circle on CD 25? Do you know what that means? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's usually a day or two after the positive. For example, my FS times IUIs based on positive OPKs. U test in the AM if it's positive you call and they schedule the IUI for the FOLLOWING day.
> 
> I believe the open circle means its an unoffical temp? I quit using FF cause it was such a PITA to log in when I could chart on my phone instead. But did you put in a comment on that day? Something that would make FF throw out the temp. If it didn't throw out that temp I bet it would actually add a day or two to your O date because that temp isn't above your cover line.Because I almost said u probably O'd a day or two later than FF thought.
> 
> No worries you'll get the hang of it after a few months. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice hun! :thumbup:

I just responded to Fiesty's suggestion with my theory about what I think might of caused the blank circle on my chart, check out the respnse to her post and see if you think that could e what happened!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I dont know why but I just feel like I am already out this cycle for some reason, despite doing everything right this cycle!! I just can't imagine that my first cycle after my surgery is going to result in a BFP, it just seems to easy after 3 years LTTC. :dohh: I just feel like after all I have been through I am going to have to jump through alot more hoops first and spend alot of $$ to see that second pink line. 

I have decided that I want to try at least one round of IUI for my October cycle if AF shows up. If we try it at least once than at least I will know we gave it one try in case it does work for us. Than we would revisit considering IVF with ICSI or just trying for a few more cycles with clomid and sex the old fashioned way. I dont know if we will do the 3 recommended cycles of IUI just because it is taking away from our savings and our ability to be able to aford the IVF w/ ICSI. :shrug: 

I have to call my DR's office by CD1 to set up my IUI, the DR office has to order me the ovidrel shot because they can get it cheaper for me than I would at my pharmcy.

So I already have a plan of action in place in case AF crashes the party so I am not totally crushed and devistated this cycle, I guess I need to protect my emotions and brace myself, plus if I keep my expectations low than it won't hurt as much if the :witch: arrives. :nope:


----------



## fisher640

Wannabe, I still vote clomid + IUI. 
Dooooooooo it!


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:
 

> Wannabe, I still vote clomid + IUI.
> Dooooooooo it!

Thanks for the suggestion.:flower: I am about 80% sure we will do the IUI w/clomid and the trigger shot for my October cycle if AF crashes the party!! Because of the huge difference in cost in compariosn to the IVF w/ ICSI, I have to at least give the IUI one shot to see if it works!!! :thumbup: I will be sure to update you ladies with what I decide for sure when the time comes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I have to be honest .. I really do not want to come off as a bitch however, I feel like with your OH's sperm count/motility and your polyp ... didn't have you have endo surgery? I kind of feel like your'e wasting money on IUI...however ... I support whatever decision you make and I definitely feel like doing something other than sex is better than nothing .. so whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck but I think with IVF considering your situation you have the best of odds. I really don't mean to sound like a bitch but that's the best advice I can give you at this point. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm also with Ash on this :flower:

In theory IUI sounds so promising, but in theory the success rate is minimally higher then natural if everything is perfect.

I know that you are both very worried about depleting your savings, but the vast majority of families don't have any savings and in reality have to get themselves into so much debt to have the IVF. I know it's scary not having that safety net, but I think that having the IVF is definitely worth the risk. Especially as your clinic has pretty much given you the guarantee of a baby :flower:

I understand that you probably have a lot of different factors that are swaying you both towards IUI and I completely respect that, it's just I have a close family member that has endo and although they say 6 months, hers comes back in only 3! I just want you to be fully informed :hugs:

If you have your heart set on IUI, why don't you just have one and then if it isn't successful (really hope it is) you can move straight on to IVF?

AFM - my post ovulation temp has finally risen significantly :wacko: We are now in a bit of a quandary. For the first time EVER we have a very small amount of savings and I am really keen to save more. But we have to make a decision on what to spend it on;

1. We have to move house in two years as although we have a mortgage, its shared ownership and as of August 2014, we can no-longer afford to pay the interest on the half we don't own. If we want to buy another 2 bedroom flat, we need to save at least £13k for a two bed house it rises to £16k and that's all providing we can get a 90% mortgage :wacko:

2. DH and I had decided to take our first ever trip abroad, before a baby stops us from being able to do it. We are both Japan obsessed, but for a once in a life time trip, we need 4k.

3. I suspect the NHS is going to pretty much leave us to our own devices with TTC and I am questioning whether it is worth having private investigations. The only thing that I am worried about, is that they don't accept NHS test results. So basically, I would have to pay out £s to have exactly the same tests done, before we can actually get some answers :(

I really have no idea what to do! Realistically, we could probably have the money to go to Japan by March next year, which isn't that long. I'm not sure if its really irresponsible to just enjoy that first and then work on the other two?


----------



## ickle pand

Wannabe - Open circles are still counted by FF, it's just telling you that there's something about that day which might mean the temp is off. The only things that cause this are your temp being taken more than half an hour either way from your normal time, or some of the situations on the Specific tabs being ticked like sleep deprived, illness, fever etc. Not all of then though. You haven't chosen to show all of the chart with us on this link so it's hard to say which one it is. 

On the main FF site there is a Key/Legend button just below your chart - lots if good info there. 

It's definitely not that FF thinks your temp isn't what it should be, it doesn't work that way. It just interprets the info you put in. 

HTH.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Wannabe I agree with ash & feisty. My hospital won't even do iui on the nhs as the success rate in't that great - they like to try you on Clomid alone (I suppose this is dependant of your problems) then get you straight on the ivf list.

Afm I am officially on cd1 today! Which sucks but hey ho, on the upside I was wanting to go Alton towers (for anyone in the US that's a theme park) in October and would have been worried if I was pregnant in case I damaged anything - I'm not sure if that is possible that early?- so I am going to go there and have a guilt free trip!

Hope everyone has a lovely wkend planned

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Enjoy Alton Towers. We went there on our mini-honeymoon. We spent one day in the spa and another in the park. Loved it! Went on Oblivion twice :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Again ... completely agree with FF about the success rates ... I mean I may be jaded from IUI since I did 6 and they were all unsuccessful but just a little info ... 

I don't have endo or pcos and my hubby's sperm count was always over 50 million, one time it was even 130 million post wash!!! and I had 4 follicles and still nothing! We just want you to make the best decision possible and not waste money, we love you! That is all! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and sorry for not updating with everyone else, OH and I are getting ready to go on a mini vaca for the day but I wanted to check BnB real quick before we left! Catch up with you all later!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I think I'm out, I'm already getting period cramps. But we will see what happens on the 2nd


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies.-..

Wannabe - sounds like big sessions. I personally am kinda in the same boat. I opted to try the iui with femara and injectibles first and then on to ivf.....I will try the iui in October if it doesn't work then we set up Ivf. Let us know what you decide

Sticky - sorry hun hugs

Ash - enjoy your vaca!!

Ff- wow sounds like you have some major decisions to make....I always vote for the vacation but I'm never responsible when it comes to things like this  

AFM - well 3 dpo and wanting my bfp already


----------



## sunnysun

Hi Ladies:wave:

I just wanted to share my LTTC story with you:

I started TTC 4 years ago when I was 30, got pregnant twice and both ended in miscarriage.
After months of TTC, fertility tests showed that my Hubby had very low motility sperms, plus I have PCOS, the consultant showed the sperms to hubby and told us he was going to take us 5 years to conceive again.
We got referred for IUI and I was getting mentally prepared for the 4 cycles and a IVF on its way, I was well aware the chances were really low.

But just over two weeks ago, when I was due to start my injections, in September, I found out that I was pregnant. How did that happen when the chances were so low??

I know it's really hard and as for me I still haven't told the clinic I'm pregnant as I don't want to be taken off the list for IUI should I need one.

I'm keeping everything crossed for all you, the road for conceiving is a hard and very hard for some of us so I will be cheering everyone and hoping for good news.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I appreciate your feed back, and I am not upset or anything about your suggestion that we should go straight to IVF & ICSI. My DR recommends the same thing based on DH & my situation. If it wasn't for the cost than I would prefer going straight to IVF with ICSI myself as well!!! :winkwink: I can understand why you are not afan of the IUI after all that you went through when you did yours and your DH has a normal sperm count and you are healthy as far as you know as well. I am assuming you went through all of thei nfertility tests before you started IUI? Sorry if you already mentioned this, I can't remember for sure. :dohh:

@Fiesty, thanks for your sharing your thoughts on what steps I should take next!!I really appreciate it!!:hugs: 

Oddly enough for the normal average couple doing IUI the success rate is 10% to 20% and for DH & me the DR said he thought our success rate would be about 15% which isn't really that different from normal couples. Looking on the bright side my DH's motility is high despite him having a low sperm count. He had 65% motility for his last SA. The total cost for me and DH to do one round of IUI is going to be about $700.00 and that is for everything, ultrasound, bloods, insemination and meds.

The one factor that makes me nervous is of course the Endo growing back, and the scar tissue can come back as well, the surgery can leave scar tissue even though he removed it during the surgery. My DR told me that I have a 5 to 10% chance every year for the endo and/or scar tissue returning. So the odds are low but the possibility still remains, and this factor has me really thinking deeply about every step and move that we make next!!! :dohh: 

DH & me have enough $$ saved to pay for one round of IVF & ICSI at the fertility clinic back in my hometown but we would have problems affording the medications for the IVF cycle which are seperate costs and would total about 3k but since I ovulate on my own I dont think the meds will cost me quite as much as this. The fertility clinic offers financing options though. I also found out that my brother and his wife did their IVF w/ICSI at this same clinic back in my home tow and I spoke to his wife the other day and she highly recommends the clinic, and they had my niece and she is in like 1st grade now though. I was glad to know that she went there and had a good experience at the clinic, she says they are highly recommended in the area and that they are well known also!! The infertility DR is in network for my health insurance plan as well so my office visit's, consults and some of the lab work and bloods may also be covered. 

Hmmmm... I have some thinking to do.. I think I should at least make an appointment for a consult at the clinic back in my home town to discuss my options and I can go visit with my family and friends well I am back home at the same time!!:thumbup: I haven't seen everyone since last year at Christmas time so I am over due for a visit.


----------



## wannabeprego

sunnysun said:


> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> I just wanted to share my LTTC story with you:
> 
> I started TTC 4 years ago when I was 30, got pregnant twice and both ended in miscarriage.
> After months of TTC, fertility tests showed that my Hubby had very low motility sperms, plus I have PCOS, the consultant showed the sperms to hubby and told us he was going to take us 5 years to conceive again.
> We got referred for IUI and I was getting mentally prepared for the 4 cycles and a IVF on its way, I was well aware the chances were really low.
> 
> But just over two weeks ago, when I was due to start my injections, in September, I found out that I was pregnant. How did that happen when the chances were so low??
> 
> I know it's really hard and as for me I still haven't told the clinic I'm pregnant as I don't want to be taken off the list for IUI should I need one.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for all you, the road for conceiving is a hard and very hard for some of us so I will be cheering everyone and hoping for good news.

Thanks for sharing your story hun!!! :flower: That is wonderful news and your story gives me alot of hope!!!! My DH has a low sperm count after getting his VR done so my story is similar to yours!! 

What was your OH's SA count and motility if you don't mind me asking? 

Congrats on your pregnancy and I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulationsa.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I'm out, I'm already getting period cramps. But we will see what happens on the 2nd

I am so sorry that you feel like you are out this cycle!!! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!! :af::af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

DH & me talked and I have changed my mind about the IUI. I think we are going to go straight to the IVF with ICSI. In the mean time well we are saving up enough $$ over the next few months to be able to afford the meds that are about 3k since we already have enough saved to do one round of IVF with ICSI right now. I dont want to deplete savings with such low success rates for the IUI and everytime we pay for the IUI it is one step further away from us being able to afford the IVF w/ICSI. We should be able to save up the remaining money that we need in a couple of months, and if needed we can use our tax return to help pay for the remaining balance. I am guesstimating that by the latest we should be able to do the IVF w/ICSI no later than March or April of 2013. We might even be able to do it sooner if we can save faster, or if I can get a part time job. :thumbup: But at least we have a goal and we can begin to work towards it. We are so close to being able to afford it that i dont think I can pass up this oppurtunity!! :thumbup:

Over the next few months DH & me will just try a few rounds of clomid with timed :sex: and hopefully that will work for us until we are able to do the IVF with ICSI. :thumbup:

I need to schedule a consult with the fertility cinic back in my home town, and it a 6 hour drive so I need to figure out the best time with my schedule. I can stay with family well I am there which is nice. It will be great to visit with my mom and other family and friends that are up there. I also have a ton of questions for the fertility clinic and I need detailed information on the costs of the fertlity meds and other things.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Wannabe - Open circles are still counted by FF, it's just telling you that there's something about that day which might mean the temp is off. The only things that cause this are your temp being taken more than half an hour either way from your normal time, or some of the situations on the Specific tabs being ticked like sleep deprived, illness, fever etc. Not all of then though. You haven't chosen to show all of the chart with us on this link so it's hard to say which one it is.
> 
> On the main FF site there is a Key/Legend button just below your chart - lots if good info there.
> 
> It's definitely not that FF thinks your temp isn't what it should be, it doesn't work that way. It just interprets the info you put in.
> 
> HTH.

Thanks for the info hun!!:flower: Why did my crosshairs go from being a solid red line to suddenly changing to a dotted red line? Any idea what that means? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sticky Beans said:


> Wannabe I agree with ash & feisty. My hospital won't even do iui on the nhs as the success rate in't that great - they like to try you on Clomid alone (I suppose this is dependant of your problems) then get you straight on the ivf list.
> 
> Afm I am officially on cd1 today! Which sucks but hey ho, on the upside I was wanting to go Alton towers (for anyone in the US that's a theme park) in October and would have been worried if I was pregnant in case I damaged anything - I'm not sure if that is possible that early?- so I am going to go there and have a guilt free trip!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely wkend planned
> 
> xx

Thanks for the advice!!! :flower: I am sorry the evil :witch: arrived!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you have fun at the theme park!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feisty Fidget said:


> I'm also with Ash on this :flower:
> 
> In theory IUI sounds so promising, but in theory the success rate is minimally higher then natural if everything is perfect.
> 
> I know that you are both very worried about depleting your savings, but the vast majority of families don't have any savings and in reality have to get themselves into so much debt to have the IVF. I know it's scary not having that safety net, but I think that having the IVF is definitely worth the risk. Especially as your clinic has pretty much given you the guarantee of a baby :flower:
> 
> I understand that you probably have a lot of different factors that are swaying you both towards IUI and I completely respect that, it's just I have a close family member that has endo and although they say 6 months, hers comes back in only 3! I just want you to be fully informed :hugs:
> 
> If you have your heart set on IUI, why don't you just have one and then if it isn't successful (really hope it is) you can move straight on to IVF?
> 
> AFM - my post ovulation temp has finally risen significantly :wacko: We are now in a bit of a quandary. For the first time EVER we have a very small amount of savings and I am really keen to save more. But we have to make a decision on what to spend it on;
> 
> 1. We have to move house in two years as although we have a mortgage, its shared ownership and as of August 2014, we can no-longer afford to pay the interest on the half we don't own. If we want to buy another 2 bedroom flat, we need to save at least £13k for a two bed house it rises to £16k and that's all providing we can get a 90% mortgage :wacko:
> 
> 2. DH and I had decided to take our first ever trip abroad, before a baby stops us from being able to do it. We are both Japan obsessed, but for a once in a life time trip, we need 4k.
> 
> 3. I suspect the NHS is going to pretty much leave us to our own devices with TTC and I am questioning whether it is worth having private investigations. The only thing that I am worried about, is that they don't accept NHS test results. So basically, I would have to pay out £s to have exactly the same tests done, before we can actually get some answers :(
> 
> I really have no idea what to do! Realistically, we could probably have the money to go to Japan by March next year, which isn't that long. I'm not sure if its really irresponsible to just enjoy that first and then work on the other two?

Thanks for the advice hun!!:flower:

As far a your situation I think you and DH should sit down and do a budget and make sure you can afford what is necessary and decide what takes priority over your other options. Maybe make a list of pro's and cons for both options. Unfortunatly I can't tell you what to do because it is up to you and your DH to decide!! Just make sure you won't have any regrets in the end in the future because of where you decided to spendand save your money!! Good luck to you hun!!:flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Wannabe broken crosshairs mean that FF isn't as sure of you exact ovulation date than if you had solid crosshairs. Since its changed today, it'll be based on what information you've entered today, I think it's the CM that's throwing it off. It's nothing to worry about at all. Don't do anything silly like removing information just to have a perfect chart. 

FF can change you ov date as your cycle progresses if the new info starts to paint a different picture, just a wee warning in case that ever happens to you. I try to make sure we keep DTD until ov is confirmed by FF, just in case it ends up moving to a few days later. Oh and it'll always move your date later, it never makes it earlier.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Wannabe broken crosshairs mean that FF isn't as sure of you exact ovulation date than if you had solid crosshairs. Since its changed today, it'll be based on what information you've entered today, I think it's the CM that's throwing it off. It's nothing to worry about at all. Don't do anything silly like removing information just to have a perfect chart.
> 
> FF can change you ov date as your cycle progresses if the new info starts to paint a different picture, just a wee warning in case that ever happens to you. I try to make sure we keep DTD until ov is confirmed by FF, just in case it ends up moving to a few days later. Oh and it'll always move your date later, it never makes it earlier.

Thanks for the info hun!! FF is a fussy little thing isn't it...LOL.:haha:. I know I Ovulated because of my really dark positive OPK's I got for 2 days in a row, so I am not worried about that for this cycle.


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you Wannabe, I hope it sticks!

Great news about you deciding to do IVF, the success rate are much higher than IUI, it's a shame that you can't get it free from where you live but hopefully the one will be the good one!

My DH did two semen analysis. The first one had a count of 26ml but motility of 50%, of this 40% were slow and 10% non-progressive. 
So hubby had zero rapid sperm, which are the ones you need to swim the long journey to the egg.
He was asked to repeat his test after 10 minutes as the consultant wanted to double check that the number were really that low.
On his second test he had 11ml count (but it was after 10 minutes of the first one) with again 50% motility (20% were slow, 10% non progressive and 20% rapid).

So he had some rapid ones but only 20% and told us they were too low even for IUI.


I'm not sure if you heard of it, hubby was advised to take Proxeed, which has been proven to improve sperm count. It's relative expensive as you need to take two sachet a day and it's £30.00 for a box of 30 but it seemed to have worked! You can also take one sachet and take l-caritinine and selenium separately which are both essential for improving sperm motility.

On top of that we started eating chicken very often, a good source of protein required for both the growth of the sperm and the egg.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## urchin

Wannabe - that's great news ... FWIW I agree with the others, the chances with IVF are so much better than IUI that in all honesty, I'd only do IUI if it were an insurance requirement or free! Otherwise, give yourself the very best chance and go with the ICSI IVF :thumbup:

FF - have you tried ringing around different clinics as not all of them refuse to accept NHS results? ... we went with CARE in Northampton and they accepted every NHS test we'd had, as long as they weren't out of date. In the end it saved us quite a bit of money as most of them are at least £100 a pop, and with 2 of you they soon mount up xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Sticky sorry for the bfn Hun, roll on to next cycle see what that brings... Enjoy Alton towers we're off to Alton towers we got some tickets through the sun news paper so looking forward to it too 

Ttc - I agree Hun can't hurt.. Good luck 

Wannabe - sorry your feeling a little down this cycle, we are all here to help each other get through these times. Happy you have decided on IVF now Hun xx

FF - it's so hard when we have to make decisions when we are not dully in control.. Follow your heart and the rest will fall into place xx

Ash - bet you can't wait to start IVF good luck hun

Lacey - sorry you think your out hun :-( 

Sunny - thank you for sharing your storey it's true what they say miracles can happen hey - congratulations too!  xx

Ickle - thank you for sharing that link with us so useful ! 

If I've missed any one sorry lots to catch up on!! X

AFM - thanks to ickle sharing some case studies about RA I have found out that the anti inflammatory that I've been taking for 7 years causes reversible infertility!!!! IM SO MAD!! My RA doctor never mentioned this so we have now stopped taking this as the issues are caused in ovulation and egg quality ( the issues we have had ) so I've requested an urgent appointment with my ruemotology doctor as I want some answers! 

Lucy xx


----------



## ickle pand

Good for you Lucy. I was just disgusted when I found out and I can't help wondering if it didn't contribute to our loss. The good news is that if it has been affecting your fertility, it should return within a few cycles. You'd think the medications we take would be one of the first places to look for possible causes of infertility.


----------



## lucylou7

I agree ikle and what makes me more mad if we would have known this we would not of wasted our 1st IVF as this drug was in my system! My best friends husband is a pharmacist and he looked on the sheet that's issued from the makers of the drug and clear as day it says 'not to be taken if trying to conceive' I'm taking this print out alOng with the case studies and will see what the NHS have to say about it! It really is a joke but thank you to you it will be out of my system soon and I now need to try to manage the pain xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucy, I am so sorry about your meds messing with your fertility and not knowing about it before you went onto do your first IVF!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope things can work out for you and that your next cycle will be a success!!! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM,DH & me are celebrating out 6 year wedding anniversary today!! :thumbup: October will be 11 years since we first met and started dating!! I can't believe how fast time has gone by and that we have been together 11 years already!! :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - congrats on your anniversary! It's so nice to see people who have been together for a while and are going strong ... I feel like it's rare now a days...Oh and I'm sooooo excited that you and DH have decided to move forward with IVF, I think you guys are making the right decision! :hugs:

LucyLou - yes I'm extremely excited to get started. I know so weird that I'm excited to start injecting myself with needles and what not but I think it's going to be successful and just cannot wait! October 7th is the Lupron start day ... I'm counting down! I'm so sorry you're having issues with your medication and fertility ... I wish the doctors would be more ... I don't know ... informative about all of the meds you're already on and how they could affect what problems you're having with fertility or anything else ... it's extremely frustrated but at least now you got it sorted out ya know?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, happy anniversary Hun :flower:

Urch, thanks sweet. We will definitely be doing that then, ideally I would like to know if there was a reason for our losses before we start considering IVF


----------



## pinkfee

Happy Anniversary Wannabe, and good luck with your journey into IVF! 

Lucy - can't believe about your meds, i'd want answers as well... surely thats the first thing they should have looked at! Hope you get an apology!! the silver lining is at least you have discovered the culprit and that your next cycle will hopefully be a success! Let us know how you get on at the GP. 

Ash - good luck on your cycle of IVF.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks pink, I know I may be clinging on to things but reading the case studies they all refer to problems with ovulation, follicles not forming into eggs etc so sounds like issues I've been having... I'm going to see what the gp says tomorrow will keep you posted xx

Wannabe - happy Anniversary to you both  x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the anniversary wishes girls!!! You lades are all so sweet!!! :flower:

I am excited because there is a good chance that DH & me might be able to move up the IVF & ICSI date to sooner than what I was thinking originally because we were going to have to save up some more $$, But, DH looked into his options and he thinks he can get a personal loan drawn on his retirement account, and the interest rate would be super low, so I think it is a great option for us. If the loan option worked out for DH than I think we would even have enough $$ to do a second round of IVF if we needed to!! I am really getting excited girls, because the "dream" of being able to afford IVF is becomming a reality for us now!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mandygk

Hi, my name is Amanda and I have been married since 10-10-10 but have been with my husband for about 4 years now, we have been TTC 4mo before our wedding without any luck. I just gathered the courage to call and make that initial appointment with the Fertility Nurse, my appointment is this Wednesday and I am a bundle of nerves at the moment. 
I also wanted to say that I am really enjoying this site, everyone seems so open and friendly. I hope to find some good buddies here. <3


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wannabe, that is awesome :dance:

Mandy, welcome to the group :flower: you will find lots of support in here. I hope your stay is short and sweet!


----------



## gilmore85

One week to go for my lap and dye


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Welcome Mandy!

Ash I am so glad you are excited and looking forward to injections. That's one way to be positive!

Wannabe I am glad you and hubby decided what you were going to do and I wish you the best of luck.

Well tomorrow AF is suppose to show but my cramps have been so different, I have decided if AF does not come I will wait until my OBGYN appointment on the 10th. That way they can give me a free pregnancy test. My cramps have been on the left side. I have never experienced this.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome Mandy ! 

Pnuts - when is AF due?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

OOOOH might be a good sign :) Do you normally have regular periods or are they always a little random?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well they have been regular lately. the only time I have been late is when I stress about it.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My cycle ranges from 29 to 32 days, My OBGYN says that is pretty regular


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well good luck!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm waiting for October 7th ... Sunday so that I can start my Lupron ... I can't wait!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm waiting for October 7th ... Sunday so that I can start my Lupron ... I can't wait!

That's great. I hope this helps you get you BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have high hopes and I also get 4 chances so .... I'm sure that if it doesn't work the first time it will work eventually.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good luck Ash


----------



## wannabeprego

mandygk said:


> Hi, my name is Amanda and I have been married since 10-10-10 but have been with my husband for about 4 years now, we have been TTC 4mo before our wedding without any luck. I just gathered the courage to call and make that initial appointment with the Fertility Nurse, my appointment is this Wednesday and I am a bundle of nerves at the moment.
> I also wanted to say that I am really enjoying this site, everyone seems so open and friendly. I hope to find some good buddies here. <3

Welcome to the group!! :flower:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb200/7misty7/Welcome%20to%20the%20group%20Etc/Welcome-Misty_zps870bd44d.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Pnut, those symptoms sound promising, fingers crossed it will lead to a BFP for you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanna - glad you guys made a decision....that is the first battle won! G/L

Lucy - OMG that is horrible..I cant believe you paid for IVF and these DR 's knew you were on this drug and didnt say anything. At least now you know. Let us know what the RA says!

pink - are you having twins?????

Gilmore- waiting is almost over....1 week!

Mandy - welcome...let us know if you have any questions!!! 

pnut - symptoms sound good...1 more day!

ash - wow thats a week away then it will all go by so quickly. Good luck I am positive you will have you lil bean soon!

afm - 5 dpo and this tww is dragging...ugh!


----------



## wannabeprego

So I was on the phone with my sister that lives back in my home town, and I was telling her about my plans for the IVF & ICSI because I needed to make sure that she was okay with me staying with her for alomst a month well i went through the IVF, and i wanted her to help me with the injections and I also would need her to drive me to the egg retrival appointment as well. She said she was okay with doing all of that!! :thumbup:

However she surprised me by offering to reimburse me the 700 bucks if we try one cycle of IUI first and we don't get pregnant. She said she would give it to DH & me as an X-mas gift!!! So since DH & me don't have anything to loose we are going to try the one cycle of IUI for October. Of course if I get pregnant from the IUI than she won't give me the $$, and I wouldn't expect her to. She didn't want me to move straight to IVF because of the high cost without trying to IUI at least once first. I thought that was very sweet of her to do that!! I didnt even ask her for any money, and I never have. DH & me were going to pay for this all ourselves.But at least if we do IUI once than we will know we tried it at least once and we won't loose out on the $$ that we would still need to pay for IVF & ICSI.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - hopefully it will start to go by more quickly! Try to keep yourself busy with anything you can, that's what I always do :hugs:

Wannabe- so nice of her and I hope you get your bfp that way you don't have to go through with IVF but if not at least she was there to help you!


----------



## pinkfee

ttcbaby - i've got my 12week scan on wed so i'll let you know for def after that but at 7weeks there were 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats, so yes as far as i'm aware its twins! :shock:

Fingers crossed for your 2ww, they're horrible and i hope it goes quickly for you! 

Wannabe - that is a lovely gesture by your sister and yes i would definitely consider doing it, fingers crossed you get your BFP from it!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Pink- twins would be awesome but a lot of work, one baby is a lot of work.

Wannabe- Good luck hun and that is awesome of her!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

wannabe that is awesome!

amy, i promise you will be fine :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Amy - not long now huni  

Lacey - hope AF stays away Hun

Ttc - sorry it's dragging for you Hun :-( x

Wannabe - that's so nice of your Sis why not try it then hey? 

Pink - only two more sleeps bet you can't wait huni xx

Well we went to see our GP first thing she said is you shouldn't be on the anti inflammatory whilst ttc, I asked why were not told this she said we would have to ask my RA doc ( believe me I have every intention too ) and she then started saying well sometimes positives out way the negatives and they have to weigh it up ( in other words sticking up for her doctor pal ) I said if this was the case why in the manufactures instructions would it advise not to take whilst ttc? She said she could not answer that and I would have to ask RA doc!!

Think our next step is to make appointment with RA doc, request notes, and speak to patient liason officer for a bit of advise. Hopefully if we are right we won't need to do any thing as 2nd go I'll hopefully be joining the BFP crew.. Heres to positive thinking hey  x

Hope every one else is ok? Xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well ladies it is the day AF comes for me today, however I have no cramping, just gas pains. This is unusual. It is only 8:42 am here. So I have all day for her to show


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well ladies it is the day AF comes for me today, however I have no cramping, just gas pains. This is unusual. It is only 8:42 am here. So I have all day for her to show

Good luck hun, I hope the :witch: stays away!! I think you should :test:!!!! :af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well I tested early 2x and this was 9dpo and 11dpo and I got BFN. I have decided that if she don't show I will wait until my OBGYN appointment on the 10th. It would be a free pregnancy test.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> well I tested early 2x and this was 9dpo and 11dpo and I got BFN. I have decided that if she don't show I will wait until my OBGYN appointment on the 10th. It would be a free pregnancy test.

Sorry about the BFN!!! :hugs: Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away!! :dust::dust: 

I buy the IC HPT's off of amazon to save money because I am a POAS addict!!!:haha::blush: I got a pack of 100 IC's for about 20 bucks!!! Just search pregnancy test strips on Amazon and a bunch of different IC's should come up!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ooo keep us posted pnut!


----------



## wannabeprego

I just need to vent... Sigh.... I log onto facebook and the first thing I see on my home page is a birth announcement, baby #2 for a girl I went to highschool with, and than 80% of the posts are pictures of everyones kids... 

And than this crap post... So annoying.... 

"Hi all, We have some AMAZING news, we are EXPECTING!!!!!!! 12 weeks!! I know I'm in shock too! I can't believe it myself! We weren't going to put it on facebook but wanted to make it official. :] I mean who would have guessed that we're expecting!! Yup its official...we are expecting Santa in just 12 weeks!!! Re-post if you have any sense of humor. LOL!!"

Ugghhhh.. . So not funny !!!!GRRRRrrrrr....:growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i will have to check that out. Thanks a bunch wannabe for the input and info. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## wannabeprego

@PNut, Your welcome hun!! :hugs:

Sorry for my above vent, But I am just feeling frustrated because I had been getting faint second lines on my IC's for a few days and than today they went BFN!!! So my tolerance level has been lowered.... Ugghhhh... I hate Facebook, and some days i dont even log on there because it is too difficult!!:growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> I just need to vent... Sigh.... I log onto facebook and the first thing I see on my home page is a birth announcement, baby #2 for a girl I went to highschool with, and than 80% of the posts are pictures of everyones kids...
> 
> And than this crap post... So annoying....
> 
> "Hi all, We have some AMAZING news, we are EXPECTING!!!!!!! 12 weeks!! I know I'm in shock too! I can't believe it myself! We weren't going to put it on facebook but wanted to make it official. :] I mean who would have guessed that we're expecting!! Yup its official...we are expecting Santa in just 12 weeks!!! Re-post if you have any sense of humor. LOL!!"
> 
> Ugghhhh.. . So not funny !!!!GRRRRrrrrr....:growlmad:


I know how you feel and someone posted that stupid santa thing on my FB as well. there are a couple of girls I know from when i was a kid, pregnant with their first. It makes me depressed because everyone is so happy about it and then asking me when will you have your own? Well you see i have been trying to for the past 19 months!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Wannabe, that is what we are here for, for you to vent and talk to us when you are down


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - I've seen some one posting that too I was not amused either :-( 

Well I have to also vent... I finished work this evening and I got a call from one of my friends and she announced that she pregnant with no.2 I said congrats but found it so hard to be as happy as her and she said 'well you could at least sound happy for me' I was fighting back the tears it's so unfair :-( xxx

Lacey - sounds good keep us posted hun x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Wannabe - I've seen some one posting that too I was not amused either :-(
> 
> Well I have to also vent... I finished work this evening and I got a call from one of my friends and she announced that she pregnant with no.2 I said congrats but found it so hard to be as happy as her and she said 'well you could at least sound happy for me' I was fighting back the tears it's so unfair :-( xxx
> 
> Lacey - sounds good keep us posted hun x

Hun that is completely normal. Lucy, things will get better but someone said to me on my journal:a fertile woman will never know the joy you experience when you hold your baby for the first time. She won't know how hard you've struggled to get to where you are, and she can't fathum the happiness you will have when you see your sweet baby's face. It'll be worth it in the end, I promise.
^ I read this statement and realized it is true. Anyone who just gets pregnant no problem will never understand why we will feel so blessed after having such a long wait.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucylou - good you got some answers....now for that RA to fess up to his screwup

pink that is so awesome...OH twins are so awesome!

wanna - well it looks like your decision has been made! wow...what a great sister! 

pnut - I hope that af stays away!

I know it is hard to hear when people are getting pregnant around you so easily......I mean my girlfriend who I started ttc with just had her second in June and I had to go and help her with them. That was really hard. We just need to try to remember that our turn will come. We cant not believe that because then all of this struggle is for not.


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, Awwww, big hugs hun.... :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry you are feeling down. Uggghhh,I don't always understand why it is so hard for fertile people to understand why this would be so painful for a women facing the possibility of spending the rest of her life not being able to have a child of her own... I mean seriously... why is that so hard to understand? Especially after all you have went through Lucy, your long years of LTTC and than how you started IVF and had problems with your eggs due to the meds you were on, of course this is going to be painful for you!! You have just went through so much recently!!! :hugs:I wish people would just use some common sense and try to put themselves in someone else's shoes for a change!! Uggghhhhhhh....Grrrr....:growlmad: And she has the nerve to be mad at you for your reaction.. Seriously!!! :growlmad::growlmad: 

@Pnut, Thanks for being so understanding!! That qoute you posted was so wonderful, it is soo true that us LTTC'ers will not take our babies or our pregnancies for granted!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Wannabe - I've seen some one posting that too I was not amused either :-(
> 
> Well I have to also vent... I finished work this evening and I got a call from one of my friends and she announced that she pregnant with no.2 I said congrats but found it so hard to be as happy as her and she said 'well you could at least sound happy for me' I was fighting back the tears it's so unfair :-( xxx
> 
> Lacey - sounds good keep us posted hun x




wannabeprego said:


> @lucy, Awwww, big hugs hun.... :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry you are feeling down. Uggghhh,I don't always understand why it is so hard for fertile people to understand why this would be so painful for a women facing the possibility of spending the rest of her life not being able to have a child of her own... I mean seriously... why is that so hard to understand? Especially after all you have went through Lucy, your long years of LTTC and than how you started IVF and had problems with your eggs due to the meds you were on, of course this is going to be painful for you!! You have just went through so much recently!!! :hugs:I wish people would just use some common sense and try to put themselves in someone else's shoes for a change!! Uggghhhhhhh....Grrrr....:growlmad: And she has the nerve to be mad at you for your reaction.. Seriously!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> @Pnut, Thanks for being so understanding!! That qoute you posted was so wonderful, it is soo true that us LTTC'ers will not take our babies or our pregnancies for granted!!!!:hugs:


I hope I made you feel a little better. :hugs: It has been a long road for all of us and it will keep on going. I just hope after baby number 1, it won't be as hard to have a #2 and so on. I will be happy if I am only able to have 1 at least. My hubby wants a girl, because he has 2 boys, me I don't care as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @lucy, Awwww, big hugs hun.... :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry you are feeling down. Uggghhh,I don't always understand why it is so hard for fertile people to understand why this would be so painful for a women facing the possibility of spending the rest of her life not being able to have a child of her own... I mean seriously... why is that so hard to understand? Especially after all you have went through Lucy, your long years of LTTC and than how you started IVF and had problems with your eggs due to the meds you were on, of course this is going to be painful for you!! You have just went through so much recently!!! :hugs:I wish people would just use some common sense and try to put themselves in someone else's shoes for a change!! Uggghhhhhhh....Grrrr....:growlmad: And she has the nerve to be mad at you for your reaction.. Seriously!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> @Pnut, Thanks for being so understanding!! That qoute you posted was so wonderful, it is soo true that us LTTC'ers will not take our babies or our pregnancies for granted!!!!:hugs:

Wannabe~ to answer you question, No one understands what we have been through unless they have been through it. They think everyone can get pregnant. People don't know how to respond when it comes to LTTTC.


----------



## Dazed

Pnut - I hope the beotch stays away.

I'm sorry you all are having a hard time today. I must be something in the air. We hit our 3yr mark today and I believe I have just overheard rumblings about a co-workers babyshower. It doesn't help when I'm hormonal today.


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Pnut - I hope the beotch stays away.
> 
> I'm sorry you all are having a hard time today. I must be something in the air. We hit our 3yr mark today and I believe I have just overheard rumblings about a co-workers babyshower. It doesn't help when I'm hormonal today.

Aww.. Big hugs to you too hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I think you are right. It is something in the air. I hope we all have 2013 babies.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Grr I need to vent now: I have this friend that everything is always about her. She is upset that a lot of her friends including me are married, or have kids or even both and we always put that stuff first and not her. Does anyone see something wrong with this picture? We are 23 years old and have lives and when we say we will always be there for her, that means we will be but sometimes it will be harder to do, due to having a family. There's nothing that pisses me off more than someone being poor me, poor me every single day. I have known this girl since I was in 7th grade and she has always been this way


----------



## iwantmybump

Good morning all, This is my first time doing something like this. My husband and I have been ttc for 7 years now with no luck. We found out a month and a half ago that it is because of his morphology. So we have ventured into our fist IVF cycle. I just had my first transfer here in Colorado springs. I am a nervous wreck but trying to keep it together. Besides my husband I don't really have anyone to talk to about it, because they don't really understand what we are going through.


----------



## wannabeprego

iwantmybump said:


> Good morning all, This is my first time doing something like this. My husband and I have been ttc for 7 years now with no luck. We found out a month and a half ago that it is because of his morphology. So we have ventured into our fist IVF cycle. I just had my first transfer here in Colorado springs. I am a nervous wreck but trying to keep it together. Besides my husband I don't really have anyone to talk to about it, because they don't really understand what we are going through.

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: I hope that your IVF is a success!! :thumbup: How many embryos did you transfer? 

Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get a BFP at the end of your cycle!! :dust::dust::dust:https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome6.jpg:dust:


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies, I just happened to stumble upon this thread and thought that I would introduce myself. You all seem like a wonderful group of ladies from the posts that I have read! It's nice to have people to talk to who have been trying to conceive for a longer period of time.

My DH and I have been TTC since May 2011. In May 2012 we began seeing our RE. We went through the normal testing, and the only thing that was found was that my DH had a high white blood cell count, which he took an antibiotic for and was fine by the next cycle. Since then we have went through two IUIs at 50mg of Clomid both BFNs. Everything is normal- 28 to 31 day cycles, ovulate on my own. So, it is unexplained infertility for us. This cycle we are on our first round of Gonal f and will do an IUI again. I am hoping that the FSH will work well for us.

It has been a very hard and exhausting journey for us. I am trying very hard to be positive, because I know that it can only help. And dwelling over what I do not have, and the people around me do isnt going to help me. But both of my sisters are, literally, baby making machines. My sister Cheryl, who is also one of my very best friends is pregnant with her third child. She is due in November- and she will have three children under three years old. My other sister, is a horrible mother. She signed over rights to her two daughters, and lives about 20 hours away from them. I just found out that she gave birth a few weeks ago. And that was just hard to take.

I really hope that I can make some friends here, find some support, and lend it as well!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

iwantmybump said:


> Good morning all, This is my first time doing something like this. My husband and I have been ttc for 7 years now with no luck. We found out a month and a half ago that it is because of his morphology. So we have ventured into our fist IVF cycle. I just had my first transfer here in Colorado springs. I am a nervous wreck but trying to keep it together. Besides my husband I don't really have anyone to talk to about it, because they don't really understand what we are going through.

Welcome Iwantmybump! I am also in Colorado springs, My hubby is stationed at Fort Carson! I hope you get your BFP using IVF!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
Still No AF, I am trying not to get my hopes up because she has played tricks on me in the past. How is everyone doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome all of the newbies! 

Hope everything is doing good, I have 4 more days to go before I start! :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I'm excited for you Ash!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay ash :dance:

Pnut fingers crossed!

Wannabe - I also saw that bloody quote on my sisters Facebook page, annoyingly she is gay, not in a relationship and knows how long we have been trying - I seriously could have throttled her!

Welcome to all the newbies

FS today and I am gutted :( full story in my journal x


----------



## wannabeprego

jen1019 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just happened to stumble upon this thread and thought that I would introduce myself. You all seem like a wonderful group of ladies from the posts that I have read! It's nice to have people to talk to who have been trying to conceive for a longer period of time.
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC since May 2011. In May 2012 we began seeing our RE. We went through the normal testing, and the only thing that was found was that my DH had a high white blood cell count, which he took an antibiotic for and was fine by the next cycle. Since then we have went through two IUIs at 50mg of Clomid both BFNs. Everything is normal- 28 to 31 day cycles, ovulate on my own. So, it is unexplained infertility for us. This cycle we are on our first round of Gonal f and will do an IUI again. I am hoping that the FSH will work well for us.
> 
> It has been a very hard and exhausting journey for us. I am trying very hard to be positive, because I know that it can only help. And dwelling over what I do not have, and the people around me do isnt going to help me. But both of my sisters are, literally, baby making machines. My sister Cheryl, who is also one of my very best friends is pregnant with her third child. She is due in November- and she will have three children under three years old. My other sister, is a horrible mother. She signed over rights to her two daughters, and lives about 20 hours away from them. I just found out that she gave birth a few weeks ago. And that was just hard to take.
> 
> I really hope that I can make some friends here, find some support, and lend it as well!

Welcome to the group!!:flower: This is a lovely group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/JR-APPLEBEARS-welcome.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, & Pnut Good luck to both of you girls!! :dust::dust: 

@Fiesty, I am sorry you got bad news.. big hugs to you hun, I am going to come stop by your journal soon to see what is going on. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am in the 2ww limbo land, I thought I got faint lines on my IC's for a few days but then they have been BFN the last days, but lastnight I thought I had implantation spotting, I had dark brown dried blood when I whiped and cramping, I thought AF was on her way but she didn't show and the dried brown blood was only there once and no other signs of AF yet. DH & me had sex this morning and I thought AF would start from it, but it didn't. I also have soar boobs, which is a good sign,because when the soar boobs go away than it normally means AF is on her way. 

DH had his tooth pulled today and he is miserable again now, he is upstairs laying down in bed, and back on the pain meds, with gauze in his mouth for the bleeding, and he can only eat soft foods, I feel bad for him, and I am hoping the pain doesn't last that long...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ladies! 

FF - I read your journal and I'm so sorry! :hugs: I don't know what to say now since I haven't been in that situation but we're all here for you and I'm sure you will get your forever baby soon! Just take some time to process the information and then you and OH can make a good decision.


----------



## lucylou7

Wantmybump & Jen - welcome to the group, every one on here is lovely and very supportive xx

Ash - not long now  

FF - I've read your journal too and the NHS suck at times! I'm so sorry Hun, and really hope things work out x

Wannabe - hope OH pain is not to bad :-(

AFM - I'm meant to have ovulated but cd16 and still no sign :-( don't know if IVF has messed my cycle up hoping that I do ovulate soon x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well AF came, so I am starting my next cycle. i don't know what is in store for me this month.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I will see what happens at my OBGYN appointment the 10th


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, Sorry the :witch: got you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck to you for the next cycle!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucy, Good luck,I hope you OV soon!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Feisty - the way different PCT's have different criteria for who they'll fund for IVF is infuriating. It should be the same nationwide. One thing that it'd be worth checking up on is that in my area (Grampian) if you self fund while you're waiting then they'll fund 1 cycle less e.g. Here you get 3 cycles but if you pay for one then you'll only get 2, if you pay for 2 you'll only get one. 

Welcome to the new ladies. I meant to say hello yesterday but I had a bit of a wobble when I realised one of you has been trying since I had my loss. I didn't think it was that long ago but it's just hit me that it was 18 months ago. 

AFM - Nothing much happening. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle so I'm waiting for ov so I can work out roughly when AF will be and when I can get on with the clomid cycle. I'll be able to see when my scan appointment will be and make sure DH is going to be home during the fertile period because he goes away a lot as he's an army cadet instructor and a volunteer lifeboatman in his spare time.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ickle, I made the fs explain NHS rules reg private IVF :haha: you are right, it is basically one less for every private one you have :wacko:

Sorry for the wobble sweet :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

That's good that you knew that. It's a horrible situation. We thought about self funding but we don't want to give up our free chances. I could rant for hours about how unfair the whole system is.

Thanks :)


----------



## Dazed

Boo to the witch pnut!

I could only wish we had fertility help here in the US. Some states do, but alot don't. My state doesn't mandate it so we don't get it. My employer used to help with IVF, but they dropped that a few years ago when the economy started tanking. It wasn't much help, but it was help none the less.

Well... I was right! They were planning a baby shower for my co-worker. I got the e-mail and my stomach dropped. When she started here 2yrs ago she was pregnant. Her baby shower was a few weeks after my MC and I stomached myself into going. This time... I just can't bring myself to do it. I feel like a horrible person.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so glad we don't really do baby showers here, although a few people are starting to have them. I much prefer to give people a gift after the baby has been born because I can cope with babies much more easily than pregnant women for some reason.


----------



## Dazed

Ugh! Its never ending (lol). They have just decided to move the shower from late/middle November to two weeks from now.


----------



## jen1019

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well AF came, so I am starting my next cycle. i don't know what is in store for me this month.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope that everything goes well with your appointment. The waiting is the worst.



lucylou7 said:


> Wantmybump & Jen - welcome to the group, every one on here is lovely and very supportive xx
> 
> Ash - not long now
> 
> FF - I've read your journal too and the NHS suck at times! I'm so sorry Hun, and really hope things work out x
> 
> Wannabe - hope OH pain is not to bad :-(
> 
> AFM - I'm meant to have ovulated but cd16 and still no sign :-( don't know if IVF has messed my cycle up hoping that I do ovulate soon x

Thanks for the warm welcome! Luckily I am pretty regular when it comes to ovulating, usually right around day 16. Hopefully you will O soon :hugs:



Dazed said:


> Boo to the witch pnut!
> 
> I could only wish we had fertility help here in the US. Some states do, but alot don't. My state doesn't mandate it so we don't get it. My employer used to help with IVF, but they dropped that a few years ago when the economy started tanking. It wasn't much help, but it was help none the less.
> 
> Well... I was right! They were planning a baby shower for my co-worker. I got the e-mail and my stomach dropped. When she started here 2yrs ago she was pregnant. Her baby shower was a few weeks after my MC and I stomached myself into going. This time... I just can't bring myself to do it. I feel like a horrible person.

Dazed, I live in NY and luckily they cover some fertility. They cover IUI (I believe only for a few cycles- depends on your Ins.), the bloodwork, and the ultrasounds- just a co-pay. They will cover injectables for a couple cycles, I believe. But there is no IVF coverage, so everything is out of pocket. I'm scared that we'll end up at that crossroads, and I just don't see any viable way for us to do that.



ickle pand said:


> I'm so glad we don't really do baby showers here, although a few people are starting to have them. I much prefer to give people a gift after the baby has been born because I can cope with babies much more easily than pregnant women for some reason.

I think that it is much easier once a baby is physically here. There is just something so joyful and uplifting about a baby- but it is hard, too, because we all want our own.

AFM- Today is the last day of Gonal F, and tomorrow morning I have to go my RE's appt to get everything checked out. Hopefully everything is good to go, and they will trigger at my appt tomorrow morning. And IUI will probably be Saturday. Trying not to get my hopes up, this is my first cycle on Gonal F and I am hoping this does the trick. I had a dream last night that we had quadruplets. :baby::baby::baby::baby: Yikes!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Dazed

jen1019 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Dazed, I live in NY and luckily they cover some fertility. They cover IUI (I believe only for a few cycles- depends on your Ins.), the bloodwork, and the ultrasounds- just a co-pay. They will cover injectables for a couple cycles, I believe. But there is no IVF coverage, so everything is out of pocket. I'm scared that we'll end up at that crossroads, and I just don't see any viable way for us to do that.
> 
> Besides the fact that I wouldn't have met my DH, I kinda wish my we (my parents) never moved from NY.Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How is everyone doing? I have awful cramps due to AF.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,


Well still no sign of AF yet... so here I sit in 2WW limbo with no answers from my HPT's.... Going nuts...:wacko::wacko::wacko::fool::loopy:

OK... so as you guys know my sister has offered to reimburse DH & me for 1 cycle of IUI if it isn't successful so I was thinking of trying out one cycle of IUI. But than I was still having doubts about the IUI because of the low success rate, my DR said 15%. 

And as you girls know I want to do IVF & ICSI but the clinic that has reasonable rates is back in my hometown which is further up north. So the winter weather gets really bad up there and i wanted originally to do the IVF & ICSI cycle in November instead of pushing it into the bad winter months, because the fertility office is about 45 minutes from where my family lives, so driving back and forth in the winter is not so great. :dohh:

Than my sister called me yesterday and offered to reimburse DH & me for 3 cycles of IUI if it didn't work!!!! :wacko: Don't get me wrong, I think it is super sweet of her, and I really appreciate it!!! But i was in total shock and she caught me off guard!!

But, if I do 3 cycles of IUI and they all fail that means the earliest I can do the IVF & ICSI will be February and it is miserable in my hometown weather wise at that time of the year. So if I waited until the spring time it would be like April or May.. 

I guess my worries are that my Endo/scar tissue will grow back quicker than expected and that the IUI will not work and I will have lost 3 months of time.

If I didn't have this darned Endo I wouldn't feel so much pressure to rush to IVF & ICSI and I would feel like we had more time... but for some reason I just feel like IUI is such a gamble with such low success rates...

Well my AF hasn't arrived yet, so I still have time to make up my mind...

I need to call my local clinic by CD1 to have them order my ovidrel. 

Or, my original plan was that...I wanted to drive to my hometown in October to do a consult with the fertility clinic and plan my IVF for November... 

Lordy I don't know what to do...:dohh:

I know my sister is pushing for me to do the IUI because she feels like the IVF is intense and doesn't want me to have to go through all of that... I am not sure why she is offering to help, she has really shocked me, and I had made up my mind that DH & me were doing the IVF ICSI up until my sister gave me another option..... :wacko:

I am trying to research IUI and the success rates, etc, some more to try to make up my mind in the mean time and I will keep you girls updated with what I finally decide.

*Than on top of that...*

A lady from a staffing agency just called me about a job and left me a VM. That is a good thing but I dont know if I can commit to a full time job again right now until I figure out what I am doing next with my fertility treatments, especially if I do the IVF, I will be out f town in my home state for almost an entire month and I won't be able to start a new job.. Lordy.. I really need to make up my mind what the hell I am doing...:dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - in my opinion you're stressing yourself out wayyy too much over all of this. IUI only has 15% success rate, I've done 6 with no success, IUI is still a lot to put your body through, not as much as IVF but it's still stressful, trust me, I know. 

On top of everything else, has your sister gone through any type of infertility? I know she wants you to try IUI but unless a woman has actually met with a doctor and been through it, they really don't understand what a 15% success rate ACTUALLY means. That success rate it lower than what a normal healthy couple has just having sex ... just something to think about.

It's really sweet that your sister wants to help you and your should be forever grateful as I'm sure you are but like I said ... people not going through it don't really understand fully. Do what's best for you....


----------



## ashknowsbest

If you want to, read some of these posts about IVF with ICSI with endo ... In the end you have to do what's right for you but you should also do what's smart and what's going to get you the results you want.

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a22623165/endometriosis_and_ivf


----------



## Feisty Fidget

And again, ash is right :flower:

If you really feel strongly about IUI then do one cycle - no more.

If it were me, I would be comparing the success rates that they have based on your situation for IVF and again for ICSI - I could be wrong, but I bet IVF is going to be double ICSI? - for me, that would sinche it :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I didn't mean to come off bitchy if I did but I just want to be honest with you wannabe :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, thanks for the advice and for sharing the web link, I read the posts and it was very helpful!! :hugs::hugs: No worries, I am not upset, I appreciate hearng your thoughts on it, especially since you have been through so much with your IUI cycles already. 

To answer your question, No, my sister hasn't been through infertility at all, so she has no idea what I am going through. I think she is just looking at it from a financial stand point, and what is the least stress on the body. She isn't really thinking about the fact that DH & me have 2 strikes against us already, his low sperm count, and my ever looming Endo...:wacko::wacko:

@Fiesty, Thanks for the advice hun!! :hugs::hugs:


I just scheduled a phone consultation with the fertility clinic in my home state for early morning on 10/19/12 for the IVF w/ ICSI, and that way I dont have to drive 6 + hours back home, and the phone consult is at no charge to me. :thumbup:Based on when my period is due it looks like I can move forward with the IVF & ICSI for my November cycle if I choose to do so!!!:thumbup:

Meanwhile that still gives me time to figure out for sure what I want to do next, Since my annoying AF hasn't arrived yet. :wacko::wacko:

I talked to the staffing angency lady about the job she wanted me to apply to and the pay rate is good, and t is close to home, and of course it is in my field where I have my BA degree in, which is Human Resources. That is all great and wonderful except they want someone to start the job ASAP and with my upcoming infertility treatments I don't think I can commit to a full time job right now. :dohh: I didn't even apply to this job, the staffing agency lady contactd me because I worked with them in the past. The timing is so off right now though... I think it is just another distraction so I can go completely off my rocker trying to make up my mind. I have to give her an answer about the job no later than tomorrow. :wacko: The problem is I would have to be out of town for a few weeks for the IVF & ICSI stuff, and most new jobs wont give you time off, and you have to go through training and stuff. The job is temp to permanent. Any other time I would jump on this opportunity.. Lord help me....


----------



## wannabeprego

And I just realized that a girl I went to highschool with works at one of the clinics back in my hometown where I am considering doing my IVF & ICSI. It's a small world after all I suppose...The clinic has 3 offices in different cities up there.


----------



## iwantmybump

Thank you ladies for all the warm welcome!

Wannabe - We decided on transferring 2.

Pnut - Sorry about AF. Have you been in the springs very long and if you don't mind me asking where do you go for your fertility need?

I am so nervous, anxious and bored all at the same time. I have been on bed rest and it just makes the days slow down. I go back to work tomorrow so hopefully it makes the days go by faster, because the 12th can't come soon enough.


----------



## wannabeprego

iwantmybump said:


> Thank you ladies for all the warm welcome!
> 
> Wannabe - We decided on transferring 2.
> 
> Pnut - Sorry about AF. Have you been in the springs very long and if you don't mind me asking where do you go for your fertility need?
> 
> I am so nervous, anxious and bored all at the same time. I have been on bed rest and it just makes the days slow down. I go back to work tomorrow so hopefully it makes the days go by faster, because the 12th can't come soon enough.

Good luck!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! I have everything crossed for you!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Goodluck03.gif


----------



## lucylou7

Lacey sorry witch has showed :-(

Ickle - hope you ovulate soon and sorry for your wobble Hun xx

Amy - I know what you mean about baby showers we don't really have them a lot here Huerta one of my friends was having one and I just couldn't face going so my excuses were made and I didn't go x

Jen - hope this cycle works out for you Hun, good luck with your trigger shot x

Wannabe - your sister is very kind offering to help but I do agree with the girls I would try one round of IUI then move onto IVF hun as I really think you would have a better chance with IVF xx

Lucy xx


----------



## gilmore85

Welcome to the newbies (yes I know im a bit late lol)

3 days to go for my lap and dye, and unless I can get OH to set the PC up in the bedroom you'll not here from me on here until the 15th!


----------



## jen1019

Wannabe- Keeping my fingers crossed for you! It's hard to decide what is best, and incredibly thoughtful of your sister to offer. I am sure you will do what's best for you :hugs:

AFM-I had my ultrasound and was a little disappointed with the results. We only had one mature follie, with several smaller ones, that probably won't be released. We triggered today and I go for my IUI in the morning. He said he was conservative with my dosage of Gonal F, maybe a little too much. But because it is unexplained fertility, and such, they didn't want to risk multiples. I am feeling pretty well out this cycle. I know that it is still possible with the one follicle, we will BD a lot this weekend... but it's just a little disheartening. I know now he knows how I react with the Gonal F, and will probably up my dose if this doesn't work. I was just hoping for 3+ mature ones.

How are you ladies doing? Looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF - sorry hun, I just read your journal! Would you consider a natural route for now...maybe soy and progesterone......I dont know if that will help and sometimes I know making recommendations like that might not help, but I figured I would try.

Jen -welcome to the group! Sorry about the re visit. Though you are still in it right, it only takes one! Maybe next cycle...explain to that re that you wouldnt mind twins ;)

wantmybump - welcome!

pnut -sorry about af!

dazed - only do what you can handle...that are words I live by. If you dont feel like you can handle it, find an excuse not to go!


wannabe - I am with FF....try it once and if it doesnt work move on to the IVF.

afm - 8 dpo....waiting it out! These progesterone supps are def. causing some symptoms but I know it is just that.....I will just have to wait till I can test!


----------



## Dazed

ttcbaby117 said:


> dazed - only do what you can handle...that are words I live by. If you dont feel like you can handle it, find an excuse not to go!

Thanks TTCBaby. I'm not going to make an excuse. I told them straight out I'm not going. My boss knows my struggle (and feels my pain since she struggled with infertility for 8yrs) and the guest of honor knows as well. If they can't handle my not going they can just kiss my rear.

Hope your symptoms aren't progesterone and you get your BFP in a few days time.


----------



## jen1019

ttcbaby117 said:


> FF - sorry hun, I just read your journal! Would you consider a natural route for now...maybe soy and progesterone......I dont know if that will help and sometimes I know making recommendations like that might not help, but I figured I would try.
> 
> Jen -welcome to the group! Sorry about the re visit. Though you are still in it right, it only takes one! Maybe next cycle...explain to that re that you wouldnt mind twins ;)
> 
> wantmybump - welcome!
> 
> pnut -sorry about af!
> 
> dazed - only do what you can handle...that are words I live by. If you dont feel like you can handle it, find an excuse not to go!
> 
> 
> wannabe - I am with FF....try it once and if it doesnt work move on to the IVF.
> 
> afm - 8 dpo....waiting it out! These progesterone supps are def. causing some symptoms but I know it is just that.....I will just have to wait till I can test!

Hang in there! TWW is the worst. I try to keep myself busy, or read a lot to try not to think about it ;) That rarely works...

Thanks for your encouraging words. My RE knows I wouldn't mind twins, it is when you get to triplets + he is concerned. I think it's just new with me and Gonal F, and he didn't want to give me too high of a dosage. We will know for next cycle, if this one doesn't work... I know I'm not out, just was hoping for a few more healthy follies to give me some more hope


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Dazed!!!! I hope so too!

Jen - yes at least you will know for next time! I guess this entire this is more trial and error as everyone reacts differently to meds.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy please keep us posted, I will be fb stalking you :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

AF hasn't arrived yet... I have had PMS cramps though... Lastnight I was getting dark brown CM when I whiped and than this morning it was light brown CM only there when I whipe. I don't need a maxi pad or anything. :shrug:

I got faint lines on my IC's this morning again too. :thumbup:

Normally by now after the dark brown stuff, within hours the dark red blood would come and AF would be full on by the next morning. But it looks like the light brown CM is even less when I whipe this morning.:shrug: I have soar boobs still. It feels like AF could be here any minute. I felt some naseau this morning too. I also have inrease hunger.



Do you girls think this could be left over stuff from my surgery messing up my cycle..i would of thought i got it all out of my system when my cycle first started thugh since my AF was super long, 4 days of spotting and than 3 das of normal flow fora 7 day long cycle. :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

On a lighter note, How is everyone's weekend going so far? Yestersday DH & Me went and visited this old historical prison, where Al Capone's cell was. We did a self guided tour with head phones and an audio guide. It was really neat and there is alot of interesting history there!! I have pics in my journal if anyone wants to see what it looked like. 

Tonight we are going to a live Sean Paul concert. I am a big reggae fan, so I think it will be alot of fun!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I checked out the pictures of your trip to the prison. It looked pretty cool, I would check it out sometime but I'm not sure where it is.

The concert sounds fun! It'll be nice to do something that gets your mind off of TTC. 

I'm just relaxing today with OH. I think he said something about going to the park for lunch ... maybe have a picnic or something. Should be nice to get out of the house for a bit. We have Rupert and he loves being outside so that'll be a nice treat for him! I'm also counting down the hours until tomorrow morning. I want to get started already!! :happydance: 

Last night I was talking to my OH and since IVF has such great success rates I'm starting to get worried about being a mother. I mean, everyone likes to come and go as they please and I know that once I'm a mother I won't be able to do that and of course I want to be a mother but it's just going to be a huge adjustment and I'm scared ... am I the only one that feels this way? Like I said, I'm obviously going to love being a mommy I'm sure of it but the adjustment scares me ...


----------



## wannabeprego

Shit, I just had some red spotting when I used the bathroom!!! A pretty good indicator that the :witch: will be here full on any minute now!!! GRRRRRRrrrrrr..... Son of a BLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad227/kaytee_13/Smileys/Animated%20Emotes/Angry.gif


https://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad246/Konquillion/angryman2.gif

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg69/T2teddy/animated%20stuff/madcage.gif

https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/starkissed1/animated/fa04838c.gif

https://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt135/TigerQueeny/Animated%20Avatars/Tiger_Zoom.gif

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh195/itsonlydinah/animated%20gif%20images/yeux-43.gif


Oh well... I will just drink until I fall over tonight.. since I won't have to worry about being pregnant!!!


Well I have until Monday morning to decide what my next move is IUI or straight to the IVF w/ICSI. I think I need to call the IVF clinic and make sure that based on the timing with my consult with the DR tthat I wll for sure be able to make the IVF & ICSI for the month f November and not have to wait until December to start it. If I can't start until December than I can probably squeeze in one IUI cycle for October. I will let you girls know for sure once I talk to them monday morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How is everyone? AF has been weird. I bled from Oct 3rd to about the 4th and then it was a few spots on the 5th and today no bleeding. I am so confused.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, Thanks!!! Yes, I have had the same thoughts. The IVF has such a high success rate and it seems like the last step before we can get our forever baby!! Right now my life is pretty laid back and quiet. I come and go as I please and do what I want when I want. Things with DH & me are really good. I could always just be a career driven women and forget about kids, make money, work, have fun, party,, buy all of the latest and greatest clothes, cars etc.....

But, I am 33 so I feel like my BIO clock is ticking pretty loudly right now. I have already taken really nice vacations, partied completed my education with my BA degree. I have a nice home, great marriage and relationship. DH has a great job. DH and me have been together for 11 years and married for 6. I feel secure enough to have a baby with him and I know he won't leave me if things get tuff. What else do I need to wait for?? I asked DH if he wanted to wait a little while before we do the IVF & ICSI.. and that was what he asked me "What else are you waiting for?" I answered with nothing. I did everything I wanted to do in my 20's. I have had some really great jobs and I didnt feel fulfillment from them. I dont think a job is as rewarding as being a mother will be. I also know that if I didn't ever have children than I would look back with huge regrets when I was old and no longer able to do it!!! 

I also look at how screwed up and bad off some people that I know are that have kids.. and I think, gosh if they can do it. I can do it and do a million times better job than that idiot!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> How is everyone? AF has been weird. I bled from Oct 3rd to about the 4th and then it was a few spots on the 5th and today no bleeding. I am so confused.

Hmmm... it could just be a weird cycle or you could be pregnant?? you could always :test: to make sure!! GOOD LUCK!!! :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

I would like to join this thread please :( ttc sucks! :(


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> I would like to join this thread please :( ttc sucks! :(

Welcome to the group!!! :flower:

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q181/angelgranny58/Welcome/3ce5.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash and anyone else on the thread that has done IVF. I have a questions about the medications. This is the medication schedule for my clinic that I want to do the IVF & ICSI with. It looks like I would b starting the lupron injections at the beginning of the cycle about week before AF is due? Is that correct? Than it looks like they do an ultrasound on CD2 of your AF? I know normally the DR's dont like doing ultrasounds when you are on your AF?? Can anyone answer my questions?

Here is the monhtlymed schedule chart for my fertility office.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ivfcalendar.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm, doctors definitely do have to do baseline ultrasounds when you are on your period. I thought it was weird at first but once you get to IVF and sometimes IUI they do a baseline which is at the start of your period. Normally it's CD 3. So, don't worry it's normal. I'm pretty sure if you go on the IVF threads and ask, every woman who has done IVF has gotten an ultrasound while they were on their period. 

As for the schedule, yes you go through one normal period until CD 21 and then they have you do lupron for about 7-14 days until AF shows ... they call that a lupron period. So you are right and seem to know the schedule.


----------



## ashknowsbest

To add, getting the ultrasound while on your period is gross buuuuut it's necessary because they want to get a clear picture of what you body is doing at the start .. before all of the medications start being used .. they want to see what's normal for you when it's fresh. And doctors do it all of the time ... the first time I had mine done I was a little bit freaked out because ya know .. the blood and ew ... buuuut they do it all of the time and are used to it and don't make you feel weird about it at all. I've had so many ultrasounds while on and off my period .. for me at this point ... i don't even care. :haha: I remember going to my first gyno appointment ever and I was so freaked out that I had to let my doctor look at me down there but honestly it starts to become normal when it's happening to you at least once a month.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi wannabe - I think there are different IVF protocols as my one was called day 21 long protocol. I didn't have a scan on day 2. I called the clinic on the day 1 of my cycle and then i started the down regging injections on day 21 of that cycle. The choice of drug of my clinic was buserlin. I then injected for 2 weeks then had a scan to make sure i was suppressed. I then started on the second stimulating FSH injection (gonal f) had bloods taken on day 5 to check if the dosage needs to be changed, then scans on day 9 and day 12 to see how the follies are doing and then they tell you when you take the trigger shot (ovitrelle) and when you have the EC. So mine wasn't as set as your clinic's seems to be, but i think there has been plenty of other girls on lupron, so do check out the assisted conception bit of bnb. 

Hello to all the newbies, this is the best thread on bnb, all the ladies have been so supportive and i wish you all the luck in your ttc journeys.


----------



## iwantmybump

Wannabe, My doctor had me call on the start of AF and between day one and three they do an ultrasound. I started my lupron, gon-f and my menopur the day after my first ultrasound, and took the all for 10 to 12 days while doing ultrasounds every other day as well and blood work. I assume everyone is different and different places have different protocols.


----------



## mandygk

I just finished reading the thread and my questions were answered! thank you! :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe sorry about AF but it seems you are at the right time in your life for a lil one. How was the concert, if seen Sean Paul a few times and I really like him...also where is that all Capone museum, it sounds interesting  sorry I can help with the I've thing but it is nice to see others can.

Punt test again and maybe you might get your bfp.

Welcome sugar  

AFM - feels like a cold is okn my horizon...sore throat, post nasal drip, stuffy nose....ugh....11 dpo, will probably test on Tuesday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got back from my blood work this morning, I'll get a call soon but I'm pretty sure I'll be starting the lupron tonight. I'll do that for 7-14 days and then I'll be starting the Gonal F and menopur ... ER around October 29th ...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone doing? I am getting excited about my appointment with my OBGYN Wednesday. AF I believe is gone. She only last 4.5 days if that.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash, I think this is completely normal :flower: when I was pregnant, I worried constantly about the changes to my life being a mother would bring.

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - I'm happy to learn that I'm not alone! I'm sure most parents have those concerns at one point or another but once I hold my little sweet pea I'm sure it will be fine! 

I just wanted to share this blanket that I knitted with you girls since I thought there was one or two of you on here who knit. I started it December of 2010!!! and just picked it up last night and finished it.

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0619.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pnuts - having a period that lasts about 4 days is completely normal. I used to think it wasn't but once I started going to the FS and told them that it only lasts that long they said it's nothing to be concerned with and that's how it is for most women.


Sometimes my AF is 3 days ... but then I'll just have random spotting for a day or so after but not even enough to wear a pad or tampon. Don't worry!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Very Nice Ash


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!


----------



## ickle pand

That's lovely Ash. Must've taken you ages to do. I haven't started a new knitting project yet, but I'm planning on making a hat for my SIL's birthday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ickle! Actually didn't take me that long ... I worked on it for about 2 months from December to February of 2010 and then I haven't touched it since! Crazy! But yeah I love knitting and a hat sounds like a nice project :) I always like to make big things ... blankets, shawls, I've knit myself a sweater before. And I love knitting lace and that stuff takes forever!


----------



## urchin

Hi ladies - still stalking you all and urging you on :hugs:

wannabe, my heart goes out to you with the dilemma you have in front of you. I think in the circumstances, maybe it would be a good idea to consider what you would be doing if the money weren't a factor. From your posts it seems that the following factors are the ones you are weighing up:
recent surgery for endo, and the chances of it growing back giving you a time window
male factor issues
the difficulty of getting to clinic during winter months
the relative success rates of IUI and IVF with ICSI

If you look at all these factors together, without the financial input from your sister and purely from the point of view of which gives you the best chance of success, which would you go for?
3 rounds of IUI, 1 go at IUI, or straight to IVF/ICSI?

my advice, for what it's worth, is to go with whichever you feel in your heart gives you the best chance and ignore the money angle :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Sugar - welcome to the group him, every one is very supportive on here x

Mand - glad the thread helped you and you got some answers 

Ash - I think because we have had so much time to think about things it's normal to worry a little but when we hold our bundle of joy for the first time all the worry will go away and we will be fine  Love the blanket Hun! 

Lacey - good luck for Wednesday make sure you right all your questions down so you don't forget any thing 

Amy - not long now do you go in tomorrow? Good luck

Urchin - how you doing ? Hope every thing is well, has your bundle of joy arrived now? X

Wannabe - sorry the witch came Hun :-( 

AFM - I've had a faint line on opk for the past 3 days??? On cd20 now but I do feel like I'm ovulating so we are bedding any way, and will see what next cycle brings, I just hope it's not a mega long cycle because I really want to try round 2 of IVF now I'm off all my meds :-( x


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - I hope your cycle doesn't last too long! FX'd for your second round of IVF!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, the throw is very pretty!! You are very talented!!! I wish I could knit, but I don't think I would have the patience to work on it for months like you!!! :blush:

@Lucy, I hope your cycle isn't very long and that you can get back to your next IVF cycle soon!! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for all of the kind words and hugs ladies since AF crashed the party for me!!! :hugs::hugs:

I did an update in my journal with some pictures about the Sean Paul concert DH & me went to lastnight if any one wants to take a peek... It was an interesting night to say the least!! :wacko:

Tomorrow I am going to call my DR's office and make up my mind about whether or not I will do IUI or IVF next, I need to ask the DR's office some questions to help me figure out what I should do next. I will keep you girls updated with m next steps!! :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

Ash-
I knit I knit! That blanket it awesome!!!!! I haven't finished anything nearly that big. Just a bag full of baby blankets, small sweaters, bonnets and booties mostly. I finally started knitting a sweater for myself that I hope to finish up soon so I can wear it this winter. I started it cause it's a fairly easy but pretty pattern I kind of always wanted to make but would never have worn cause it would make me look pregnant when I wasn't. So I started it in August after we finally saw the heartbeat. Are you on Ravelry.com?


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

I've got a question for you. Have any of you had mid cycle spotting? I had spotting with mild cramps last night (CD15) and this morning. It was bright red blood and there were a some on the pad I put on after first seeing it. Definitely not as much as a normal period though. Some other ladies on here have told me it possibly related to ovulation but I just thought I'd ask your thoughts. I'm supposed to be starting clomid on CD2 of my next cycle so that's why I'm a bit concerned. I don't want to miss my window. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## jen1019

ashknowsbest said:


> FF - I'm happy to learn that I'm not alone! I'm sure most parents have those concerns at one point or another but once I hold my little sweet pea I'm sure it will be fine!
> 
> I just wanted to share this blanket that I knitted with you girls since I thought there was one or two of you on here who knit. I started it December of 2010!!! and just picked it up last night and finished it.
> 
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0619.jpg

That blanket is so beautiful! Great job... I've thought about trying my hand at knitting, but have always been a bit intimidated by it!



ashknowsbest said:


> Pnuts - having a period that lasts about 4 days is completely normal. I used to think it wasn't but once I started going to the FS and told them that it only lasts that long they said it's nothing to be concerned with and that's how it is for most women.
> 
> 
> Sometimes my AF is 3 days ... but then I'll just have random spotting for a day or so after but not even enough to wear a pad or tampon. Don't worry!

My AF is usually only 4 days, very rarely more than that. Sometimes less. Nothing to worry about, though I panicked a bit when I was on Clomid, because it can affect your lining so much.



lucylou7 said:


> Sugar - welcome to the group him, every one is very supportive on here x
> 
> Mand - glad the thread helped you and you got some answers
> 
> Ash - I think because we have had so much time to think about things it's normal to worry a little but when we hold our bundle of joy for the first time all the worry will go away and we will be fine  Love the blanket Hun!
> 
> Lacey - good luck for Wednesday make sure you right all your questions down so you don't forget any thing
> 
> Amy - not long now do you go in tomorrow? Good luck
> 
> Urchin - how you doing ? Hope every thing is well, has your bundle of joy arrived now? X
> 
> Wannabe - sorry the witch came Hun :-(
> 
> AFM - I've had a faint line on opk for the past 3 days??? On cd20 now but I do feel like I'm ovulating so we are bedding any way, and will see what next cycle brings, I just hope it's not a mega long cycle because I really want to try round 2 of IVF now I'm off all my meds :-( x

OPK's stress me out a bit, because I feel like I am always wrong with them. With the IUI the last three cycles, we have been triggering, and that seems to be easier. GL, hun!



wannabeprego said:


> @Ash, the throw is very pretty!! You are very talented!!! I wish I could knit, but I don't think I would have the patience to work on it for months like you!!! :blush:
> 
> @Lucy, I hope your cycle isn't very long and that you can get back to your next IVF cycle soon!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all of the kind words and hugs ladies since AF crashed the party for me!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I did an update in my journal with some pictures about the Sean Paul concert DH & me went to lastnight if any one wants to take a peek... It was an interesting night to say the least!! :wacko:
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to call my DR's office and make up my mind about whether or not I will do IUI or IVF next, I need to ask the DR's office some questions to help me figure out what I should do next. I will keep you girls updated with m next steps!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that AF crashed! I hope that you are able to make some decisions :hugs:

AFM- I had my IUI Saturday morning, with my RE'S partner. Everything went fine. I was a bit shocked when she told me that DH's count was 40 million :spermy: as his previous two counts for IUI have been 12 mil. Keeping my fingers crossed that those extra 28 million do the trick!


----------



## urchin

lucylou7 said:


> Urchin - how you doing ? Hope every thing is well, has your bundle of joy arrived now? X

hi lucy - yes she's here safe and sound. It wasn't quite as expected and involved a few days in ICU - but we're home now and all is well :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - yes knitting takes a lot of patience! 

Fisher - that's awesome that you've knit baby blankets, sweaters and booties!! When your little one comes along you'll have some good stuff for him/her. I mostly knit shawls, blankets, scarfs, sweaters and I have done a couple of hats. I guess once I find out I'm pregnant I will eventually knit booties and baby sweaters but for right now I'll stick to stuff that I can actually use! It takes so much work that I want to be able to use it :haha: Yeah I'm on ravelry. I can't remember my username right now but if you give me yours I will find you on there, once I figure out what my username and password are! 

Jen - thanks! and yeah I was just telling pnuts that any period that's from 4- ... not sure how many days it goes up to ... is normal AF.


----------



## Dazed

Awww, CONGRATS URCHIN!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats Urchin! 


Hello Ladies,
How is everyone doing? Everything here is going well. Just very cold out


----------



## fisher640

Ash- my user name is 'geckos'
Alas most of the baby stuff I've made was for gifts. Being in your 30s comes with lots of surrounding babies. I have a couple good things held over and plans to make more. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your perspective :thumbup:) every minute of my time these days is spent rearranging out house for a baby (who knew you could accumulate so much STUFF in 7 years of marriage) rather than knitting. But hopefully I'll get that finished before real winter sets in. Cause cold weather is def a knitting motivator!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - I'll look you up on ravelry right now. Winter is definitely a knitting motivator, and no shame is being busy getting ready for the baby! If I were pregnant I would probably be doing the same thing. Hopefully you can get back to knitting soon so you have some nice new things for the baby! Do you know the sex yet or is it still early?


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> Fisher - I'll look you up on ravelry right now. Winter is definitely a knitting motivator, and no shame is being busy getting ready for the baby! If I were pregnant I would probably be doing the same thing. Hopefully you can get back to knitting soon so you have some nice new things for the baby! Do you know the sex yet or is it still early?

No no. I'm just 15w now so there's still time. I'm still totally waffling on finding out in the first place. The ONLY reason I want to know is for knitting purposes. (Lol) I don't want to spend all that time it takes to make stuff making gender neutral stuff. But at the same time I'd really like it to be a surprise. So I haven't decided yet. DH wants to know but said I could decide. So... I'm not sure. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well if you find out definitely let me know! I love finding out the genders. I will definitely be finding out the gender of mine asap!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, I finally made a decision after talking to the DR's office and to my sister since she was reimbursing me for the costs. We are doing IUI for my cycle this month!!:happydance: I am waiting on my local DR's office to call me back so I can order my ovidrel and get a RX written for my clomid. My AF came on Saturday so today was the earliest that I could call. 

If I want to move straight onto IVF w/ICSI for my November cycle with the fertility office back in my home town the nurse said that I could move straight into it if I want to and the IUI doesn't work as long as my ovaries aren't hyperstimulated and everything looks normal. I also need approval from the DR to do so and my consult with him is on 10/19/12. I still have to decide for sure if we are only going to try 1 round of IUI or 3 rounds of IUI before moving onto IVF if it doesn't work.... I have time to decide that though and I will keep you girls updated on what I decide. Right now I am just taking one step at a time!!!:thumbup: Wish me luck!!!:winkwink:


----------



## lucylou7

Jen - wow those numbers are great is your oh taking any thing to get his numbers up like that? Hope this is your month x

Ickle - I've never experienced spotting mid cycle so can't help sorry hun hope every thing is ok though 

Wannabe - glad you've made your decision getting exciting now 

Fisher - when's your next scan hun? You getting a bump now? X

Afm - I'm ovulating yey!!! So lots of bedding for us  can I just ask every one do you guys bd every other night even through ovulation or every night? I like mixing things up  x


----------



## ashknowsbest

When OH and I get IUI we go every other night. Gives his body time to produce more sperm. 

AFM - I started knitting a baby blanket a year ago thinking that I would be pregnant by now ... well I didn't get pregnant but I did finish the blanket. Here is it:

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0624.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0622.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, the baby blanketis very pretty!! You are very talented!! :flower:

@Lucy, DH & me did the deed every day during my fertile window, although my DR and others have said every other day is enough :sex: especially with low sperm count numbers like my DH has. :thumbup:

AF, I have an appointment scheduled for 10/17/12 early in the morning to do an ultrasound to look at my follies and to do blood work. If everything looks good than I should do a trigger shot next and move onto do the insemination. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that the appointment goes well so we can move onto the IUI!!

I have to go to my local pharmacy to pick up my clomid this afternoon and I will take it on CD 3-7, and my ovidrel trigger shot is coming in the mail and I will have to stick it in the fridge to keep it cool until I can use it. The ovidrel will cost me $97.00 because my RX plan won't cover it. I don't know how much the clomid will cost yet, but I know my RX plan won't cover that either. I need the ovidrel to come in the mail before my 10/17/12 appointment.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash - I love the blanket...I do crochet and my DH always calls me grandma....LOL....he says only old people knit and crochet....of course I dont agree.....I think it is a beautiful way to relax and to flex your creative muscles!!!!

Lucy - woohoo!!!! I bd every day because the RE told us my dh is a sperm whale...LOL...I guess it is nice to know at least that isnt one of our many problems! Anyway, I know they say to bd every other day if you have a sperm issues or if you dont know, just to be on the safe side. I hope you catch that eggy!

Urchin - congrats congrats...aww that is so awesome....do you have a birthing story posted somewhere we can read????

jen - wow 40 mil...thats awesome.....that is a really positive sign!

Ickle - I have had a couple days of spotting around ov. Have you gotten a positive yet?


wannabe - so happy you guys made a decision! I know these meds are so expensive. My meds, which arent covered by my insurance will run about 1500 usd because we are doing injectibles to increase our chances. with all the additional monitoring this cycle will cost us about 3000. We saved up for this one shot. If it doesnt work then we like you will be going straight to IVF as it isnt worth the cost to keep trying ya know.

afm - i have to test tomorrow...not looking forward to that. I hate those bfns and the progesterone supps make me feel so damn pregnant, the bfn is even more gutting. We tomorrow I will either have the most wonderful news or the same old stuff I share with you every month!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, Thanks for the well wishes!!! :hugs: I have everything crossed for you this cycle that the additional injectible meds did the trick!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!!I hope that when you test tomorrow you get a nice dark BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I got my 50 mg clomid RX filled his afternoon and took my first pill. I am doing CD 3- 7. Luckily my prescription plan covered it even though I didn't think they would and the clomid only cost me 20 bucks!! I am pretty happy with that!! :happydance::happydance:

Although earlier I went into my pharmacy and the girl didn't even have the order for my RX yet, and it was after 5pm, so I was a little nervous since I was supposed to start the meds today, so I left a VM with the RX refill line at my DR's office and than I called back the front desk and the front desk lady helped me out, and they got back to me pretty quick and called in the order again for me.... so crisis averted..Luckily they are there until like 8pm I think. I was getting a little nervous for a minute there though....:wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

Ttcbaby - I'm not using OPKs I'm using my CBFM monitor. I've had highs since I started testing but no peak yet. I'm still spotting this morning so I'm going to call the fertility clinic at lunchtime and speak to one of the nurses just to put my mind at ease, in case this is a period and I should be starting clomid today.


----------



## urchin

thanks TTC! I'm not sure that I've written my whole birth story anywhere ... but you can probably pick it up from my journal (linky at the bottom there) :))


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope all ofyou lovely ladies are doing well today!! :flower:

Not much going on with me today... I survived day 1 of clomid with very little side effects!! :thumbup: So far so good... :winkwink: I only have 4 more days of clomid left.

I need to get a work out in,and I am thinking of going speed walking this afternoon.. I just hope it doesn't rain since it looks like it rained this morning. We have been having such cloudy,chilly, gloomy rainy weather for like the last 4 days..uggghhh... I am probably going to have to get back into doing aerobic tapes in the basement again since the cold weather is almost here...


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - let us know what your RE says!

wannabe - thank you but I got a bfn...I will explain later in the post.

Urchin - Oh ok i will go and check your journal!

afm - crazy bfn this morning...the liquid filled the window and the line showed up...then it disappeared...then it showed up again and started to kinda blink if that makes sense....then it went blank. Anyone wanna help with this one? Regardless I will test again!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, was this a digital test? I would suggest you use a pink dye test like FRER?? Digitals aren't as sensitive as other tests, DIgis are 50 miu and FRER is 25 miu sensitive from what I have heard?? Sorry about the BFN, hopefully it was just a crappy test and you still have a BFP just around the corner!! :hugs::hugs: Remember as long as the :witch: hasn't arrived you still have a chance!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks wannabe.....it was a answer early response pink dye test. That is why it freaked me out. I am on progesterone so I wont get my af until I stop it...me and dh decided to wait 2 more days and then test again. Oh we will see, I really wanted this bfp as it woudl save me from having to do iui...but oh well....God has a plan right?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

:wave: Ladies,
How are you all doing? I am doing well. I am just trying to figure out how to word right for my husband and I to have Daniel for holidays and whatnot. Us being military we have to word it by using within the US 50 states. I am praying to god that we can get closer to them and have it so we can get them at least once a month on a weekend. Have it be like the first weekend of the month or last weekend. Have him ever other holiday or something.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, Good luck, I hope something can be worked out so you guys can get visitation with the kids!! :hugs::hugs:

@TTC, Alot of ladies dont get their BFP until their AF is officially late, so hang in there because there is still a chance!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks wannabe...we will test again on thursday and if nothing then I will make sure I am off of the progesterone and wait for af to come.


----------



## lucylou7

Ttc - I really hope it turns into a BFP for you Hun... Keep us posted I have every thing crossed ( well nearly every thing ) he he x

Lacey - hope you get things sorted hun x

Ickle - how did you get on gun? 

Wannabe - glad no side effects huni I didn't get many I got few headaches that's about it x


----------



## ickle pand

I spoke to one of the nurses (they're so brilliant there) and she told me not to count anything but a full flow, especially since I'm mid cycle, so no clomid yet. Just going to hope it ends soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - I hope your cycle ends soon so you can start clomid! Clomid unfortunately didn't work for me but it works for plenty of other people so best of luck! 

Wannabe - glad you didn't feel any side effects from the clomid. I took it for 3 cycles and each cycle was different. I usually started feeling the side effects day 3 and on though .. I think it's because it's building up in your system but I'm not sure so don't quote me. And the only side effects I've had were hot flashes (which really sucked and mostly came in the middle of the night). I think I may have had a minor headache a couple of times but nothing crazy. 

Urchin - I've been keeping up with your journal and I'm really happy Aofie slept 6 hours for you and your DH the other night, that's AMAZING! So lucky you guys are :) Enjoy those moments! And keep on working on the BF, you'll get there! 

TTCbaby - Fingers crossed it was just too early to test. I hate HPTs ... they always confuse me .. I've seen lines but then ended up not being pregnant. The whole process is so emotionally draining and then when things confuse you it just makes it worse. I still have my FX'd for you :hugs:\

Lucylou - how are you getting on with your next IVF cycle?

AFM - this will be my 3rd night of lupron and omg ... it burns so bad some nights. The first night it burned a tiny bit and then itched for about 2 seconds. Last night (2nd night) it burned when I pushed the needle in (I guess since there's medication on the tip of the needle from when you draw up the medication) and then I pushed the medication in all 10 units of it and omg it burned and then I had this red circle on my belly where I did the injection for about 2 hours and it itched for about an hour. I mean it could be worse I guess but woah! I was so used to gonal F that had really no side effects (for me at least) but this is a whole different ball game. Oh and the red circle and itching and burning is normal side effects so nothing that's not normal. Lucky me! I've heard that menopur burns too ... iiick! and I'll be starting that in about 7-8 days. Some girls have told me that if I put an icepack on my stomach where I'm going to do the injection before I actually do it that it will burn less so I think I may try that tonight.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well I should have my ovidrel/ HCG Trigger shot tomorrow by fed ex. It requires a signature and they have to send it on ice so it stays cool. I have to put it in the fridge to keep it cool when it gets here. 

It normally costs 97 bucks because my insurance doesn't cover it, but because I had to call today ad they messed up my date of birth on my order, so there was a delay they gave me a coupon and I got the ovidrel for 75 bucks and paid 10 for shipping, so it was 85 bucks.. so not to bad...:thumbup: I am going to have to make DH give me the injection when the time comes because I am to scared of needles to inject myself!!:blush: I have to wait until my appointment next Wednesday morning when they do the ultrasound and look at the size of my follies before I can do the triggr shot, the DR will give me the go ahead about when to do it. I also have to have blood work at that appointment. 

I can feel cramping in my ovaries from the clomid and I had some brief shoulder pain this morning, but I think it was more so from laying on my side most of the night, and it made me stiff!!! Other than that no other side effects.

I went speed walking for about an hour, and it was nice to get out and look at all of the leaves changing. We have a fox that ran through our back yard this morning, and this big white dog ran through chasing after the fox. When I went walking earlier I saw the ame fox over at a neighbors house around the corner from mine. We have all kinds of wild life running around in my subdivision!!

@Ash, Ouch that sounds very unpleasent!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I am sure if I end up doing the IVF/ ICSI than I will have alot of questions for you since you are going through everything now. Fingers crossed that in the end it is all going to be worth it when you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust: One quick question Ash, did you do triggr shots with your IUI cycles?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'd be more than happy to answer any of your questions if you have to go through IVF. I did a trigger shot, ovidrel, with all of IUI's :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info Ash. Another quick question, how soon after the trigger did the DR do the insemination??

I was wondering how often DH & me should have sex. I need to make him abstain for several days so that when he gives him :spermy: sample for our IUI he can get his numbers up high enough. His last SA we made him abstain for 5 days and on the 5th day he gave his sample and we got the numbers listed in my signature below. What do you girls think? I think I am going to have to ask my DR's office what we should do sex wise??:shrug: Do you think it is better to have higher numbers for the insemination with less sex during my fertile window, or more sex during my fertile window and possibly lower sperm count for our IUI... Hmmmmmm.. I am thinking it might be better to make sure DH's numbers are higher for the insemination since I dont think our :sex: the old fashioned way is doing the trick?? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - honestly, your OH shouldn't abstain for too long because the longer he goes without having sex the worse his sperm will be because they are old. It's best to abstain for 2-3 days before the insem in my opinion just because you don't want old sperm. That's what our doctor told us anyways ... my OH doesn't have problems with sperm count etc but waiting too long can also create sperm that's not good, etc. I would definitely talk to your doctor about it and see what he says as I don't know about someone with a lower sperm count, etc. For my IUI's, I mostly had the insemination 36 hours after trigger but one time I had it 24 hours ... it just varies depending on your doctor. You're also supposed to have sex the night of the insem ... just in case.

AFM - I did the lupron shot and it was not bad tonight at all. I listened to what some of the girls on the IVF thread said to do ... Ice the spot for a minute or so before the injection so I did that and I didn't feel a thing. So happy! I was dreading doing that shot all day and now I have a solution so I don't have to stress about it every hour of every day until it's time to give myself the shot. :happydance:

Anyways, I'm really tired, it's 9:20 not sure if it's from the lupron or just because I'm tired but ... I'm off to bed! Talk to you girls tomorrow !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I have heard about the ice thing also. I will try it this next cycle when I do the follistim

Ickle - hopefully you stop bleeding soon and get on with it.  

Where do you ladies order your meds from? Is it cheaper online?


----------



## jen1019

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the info Ash. Another quick question, how soon after the trigger did the DR do the insemination??
> 
> I was wondering how often DH & me should have sex. I need to make him abstain for several days so that when he gives him :spermy: sample for our IUI he can get his numbers up high enough. His last SA we made him abstain for 5 days and on the 5th day he gave his sample and we got the numbers listed in my signature below. What do you girls think? I think I am going to have to ask my DR's office what we should do sex wise??:shrug: Do you think it is better to have higher numbers for the insemination with less sex during my fertile window, or more sex during my fertile window and possibly lower sperm count for our IUI... Hmmmmmm.. I am thinking it might be better to make sure DH's numbers are higher for the insemination since I dont think our :sex: the old fashioned way is doing the trick?? :shrug:

Our RE told us not to abstain from sex before IUI. We have before and his counts were only about 12mil. This time we BD 1.5 days before and his count was 40mil... so, I don't know if there is any connection there, but it's definitely a good idea to BD a few days before the IUI. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Jen, thanks for the advice!! :flower:

@TTC, I got my clomid at Walgreens and surprisingly my RX plan covered some of it, and it cost me 20 bucks, but that is because of my RX benefits. My ovidrel/HCG trigger injection was ordered by my DR's office from Mandel's pharmacy,this is a local pharmacy that my DR's office likes to use, and the ovidrel is normally 97 bucks, but because they made a mistake when putting in my order and it got delayeed they gave it to me for 75 bucks and with overnight shipping it was 85. I have heard from other ladies doing IVF cycles that a good online pharmacy to get the IVF meds at a good deal is this website, the link is below...

https://www.freedomfertility.com/fertility-medications/medications-and-pricing.aspx


Day 3 of clomid and lastnight the hot flashes started.:dohh: I woke up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat and my temp this morning was wicked high, but i think the clomid is affecting my temps... ugghhh... I hate the hot flashes!!!:growlmad: I also feel like I am coming down with a cold, but I think it is the clomid making me feel cruddy....:dohh: 


Poor DH has been taking the steroid medications that the DR gave him over the weekend because of his itchy hives he broke out in. His throat started getting soar and his chest felt kind of soar, so I looked up the side effects of the steroids he is on, and the soar throat is a dangerous side effect and it said that you should stop taking the meds with that side effect. But than the next moring, since he stopped the steroids half way through he started itching again. :dohh:I told him to call the Urgent Care office and see if they could give him a different prescription since he is possibly having a reaction to the meds. I am hoping that he is just coming down with a cold. He took an antihistamine this morning, for the itching and took the steroids with him just in case he needed them. Ugghhh... i hope he is going to be okay!!!:cry: The urgent care office asked him to stop bye there on his way home from work to get re-evaluated, hopefully they can just prescribe him a different medication. I just spoke to DH and he might take a half day and come home early since he doesn't feel good.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, thanks for the tip about icing yourself before doing the injection!!! I will b sure to remember that if I make it to IVF and my IUI's don't work. When you did the Ovidrel injection where didyou inject yourself? Are you able to inject yourself or do you make your OH inject you? I think I am too big of a baby and will have to make DH do the injections.

I am on another thread with other girls doing IUI this cycle and a couple of the girls on there said that their DR lets them do 2 inseminations in one cycle. So they do one insemination after trigger and than come back the next day to do a second inseminaton, and they just pay for 2 seperate inseminations in one cycle. This actually sounds like a good idea to me and I want to ask my DR if they have ever done this. It seems like it would help increase your odds of pregnancy. I am not ready to do it this cycle just because of the additional cost and having to pay 350 twice in one cycle for te insemination, but if it didn't work the first time and we repeat the IUI than we might need to step up our game and do it twice if the DR will let us.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I do all of my injections myself. I'm a little bit strange I think because when I do the injections I don't like ... go fast, it kinda put the needle against my skin and stick it in slowly. It doesn't hurt the needle is so small and short ... I just can't seem to get myself to push it in fast like the doctors do. I just do what works for me. I've done my injections myself from the time I started to do injections. The ovidrel shot .. I gave it to myself in my lower belly ... under the belly button and either to the left or right ... near where I "think" my ovaries would be. :haha:

As far as doing back to back inseminations. My doctors office doesn't do that because there isn't enough evidence to say that it actually improves the odds. But your doctor is different so I would just go with whatever he says.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - I do all of my injections myself. I'm a little bit strange I think because when I do the injections I don't like ... go fast, it kinda put the needle against my skin and stick it in slowly. It doesn't hurt the needle is so small and short ... I just can't seem to get myself to push it in fast like the doctors do. I just do what works for me. I've done my injections myself from the time I started to do injections. The ovidrel shot .. I gave it to myself in my lower belly ... under the belly button and either to the left or right ... near where I "think" my ovaries would be. :haha:
> 
> As far as doing back to back inseminations. My doctors office doesn't do that because there isn't enough evidence to say that it actually improves the odds. But your doctor is different so I would just go with whatever he says.

Thanks for the info hun!!:thumbup: I don't know if my DR office offers this or not... I will ask about it in my next appointment to find out though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck!


----------



## jen1019

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - I do all of my injections myself. I'm a little bit strange I think because when I do the injections I don't like ... go fast, it kinda put the needle against my skin and stick it in slowly. It doesn't hurt the needle is so small and short ... I just can't seem to get myself to push it in fast like the doctors do. I just do what works for me. I've done my injections myself from the time I started to do injections. The ovidrel shot .. I gave it to myself in my lower belly ... under the belly button and either to the left or right ... near where I "think" my ovaries would be. :haha:
> 
> As far as doing back to back inseminations. My doctors office doesn't do that because there isn't enough evidence to say that it actually improves the odds. But your doctor is different so I would just go with whatever he says.

Ash, I did all of my Gonal F shots myself, too. I prefer it that way. I am the same as you, I can't just stab it in quick. I didn't ice at all, but found the pain to be very minimal. It stung maybe 2 out of 10 days. Not too bad. 

How's everyone doing? Halway through the week!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe- thank you I will check out that online pharmacy....I know I said this in the other thread but I will be doing a back to back IUI as my Dr says IUI is all about timing and just in caseI ov a bit earlier or later it will help to have that second one. Keep in mind that it isnt an exact science and every woman ov's at different times. Also because they are injecting the sperm and bypassing the womans cervical fluids the sperm dont live as long as it would if it through natural means, so getting the sperm into the uterus at the just the right time with its shortened life span in critical. Sorry for the ramble but this is some of the research I have found myself about this subject.

Ash- I am a BIG chicken....my sister, who is a nurse, will be doing my nightly injections for my IUI cycle...LOL


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jen - yeah the gonal F didn't burn at all, it's the lupron that I'm on now that's why I wasn't expecting it with the lupron because I had always only done gonal F before.

TTC - honestly it's not that bad, you get used to it but use your sister if you need, there is nothing wrong with that. I don't know a nurse or else I would probably use her too! 

I will most likely be doing my own PIO shots also and they're intramuscular !!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I found this video and I think all of us ladies can relate to it!!!! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Dd9QnyIV0


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - thanks for sharing so funny and true! I like the part where she's like ... I totally get the whole infertile thing I've been trying for 2 months! HA they have no clue!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi ash - we can't start for 3 months as we have to give my body a rest so it will be December but due to the christmas period I think its going to be January now :-( I just want to start again ... Regarding menopur injections I thought they were much of a muchness some times they stung and some times they didn't I found ice helped too  

Ickle - hope it stops soon Hun x

Jen - I agree not long till weekend thank god 

Wannabe good luck with you injection hun

Hope every one else is ok


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - thanks for sharing so funny and true! I like the part where she's like ... I totally get the whole infertile thing I've been trying for 2 months! HA they have no clue!

LOL... :haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lol-8.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I found this article called "Infertility Etiquette" from a website called Resolve for infertility.... I just think it is a great read for people that haven't ever dealt with infertility to help them understand it and know how to support their friends/family going through infertility...:thumbup:

Here is a copy and paste of the article below.....


_Chances are, you know someone who is struggling with infertility. More than seven million people of childbearing age in the United States experience infertility. Yet, as a society, we are woefully uninformed about how to best provide emotional support for our loved ones during this painful time. 



Infertility is, indeed, a very painful struggle. The pain is similar to the grief over losing a loved one, but it is unique because it is a recurring grief. When a loved one dies, he isn't coming back. There is no hope that he will come back from the dead. You must work through the stages of grief, accept that you will never see this person again, and move on with your life.



The grief of infertility is not so cut and dry. Infertile people grieve the loss of the baby that they may never know. They grieve the loss of that baby who would have had mommy's nose and daddy's eyes. But, each month, there is the hope that maybe that baby will be conceived after all. No matter how hard they try to prepare themselves for bad news, they still hope that this month will be different. Then, the bad news comes again, and the grief washes over the infertile couple anew. This process happens month after month, year after year. It is like having a deep cut that keeps getting opened right when it starts to heal.



As the couple moves into infertility treatments, the pain increases while the bank account depletes. The tests are invasive and embarrassing to both parties, and you feel like the doctor has taken over your bedroom. And for all of this discomfort, you pay a lot of money.



A couple will eventually resolve the infertility problem in one of three ways:
&#9632;They will eventually conceive a baby.
&#9632;They will stop the infertility treatments and choose to live without children.
&#9632;They will find an alternative way to parent, such as by adopting a child or becoming a fosterparent.

Reaching a resolution can take years, so your infertile loved ones need your emotional support during this journey. Most people don't know what to say, so they wind up saying the wrong thing, which only makes the journey so much harder for their loved ones. Knowing what not to say is half of the battle to providing support.



Don't Tell Them to RelaxEveryone knows someone who had trouble conceiving but then finally became pregnant once she "relaxed." Couples who are able to conceive after a few months of "relaxing" are not infertile. By definition, a couple is not diagnosed as "infertile" until they have tried unsuccessfully to become pregnant for a full year. In fact, most infertility specialists will not treat a couple for infertility until they have tried to become pregnant for a year. This year weeds out the people who aren't infertile but just need to "relax." Those that remain are truly infertile.



Comments such as "just relax" or "try going on a cruise" create even more stress for the infertile couple, particularly the woman. The woman feels like she is doing something wrong when, in fact, there is a good chance that there is a physical problem preventing her from becoming pregnant.



These comments can also reach the point of absurdity. As a couple, my husband and I underwent two surgeries, numerous inseminations, hormone treatments, and four years of poking and prodding by doctors. Yet, people still continued to say things like, "If you just relaxed on a cruise . . ." Infertility is a diagnosable medical problem that must be treated by a doctor, and even with treatment, many couples will NEVER successfully conceive a child. Relaxation itself does not cure medical infertility.



Don't Minimize the ProblemFailure to conceive a baby is a very painful journey. Infertile couples are surrounded by families with children. These couples watch their friends give birth to two or three children, and they watch those children grow while the couple goes home to the silence of an empty house. These couples see all of the joy that a child brings into someone's life, and they feel the emptiness of not being able to experience the same joy.



Comments like, "Just enjoy being able to sleep late . . . .travel . . etc.," do not offer comfort. Instead, these comments make infertile people feel like you are minimizing their pain. You wouldn't tell somebody whose parent just died to be thankful that he no longer has to buy Father's Day or Mother's Day cards. Losing that one obligation doesn't even begin to compensate for the incredible loss of losing a parent. In the same vein, being able to sleep late or travel does not provide comfort to somebody who desperately wants a child. 



Don't Say There Are Worse Things That Could HappenAlong the same lines, don't tell your friend that there are worse things that she could be going through. Who is the final authority on what is the "worst" thing that could happen to someone? Is it going through a divorce? Watching a loved one die? Getting raped? Losing a job? 



Different people react to different life experiences in different ways. To someone who has trained his whole life for the Olympics, the "worst" thing might be experiencing an injury the week before the event. To someone who has walked away from her career to become a stay-at-home wife for 40 years, watching her husband leave her for a younger woman might be the "worst" thing. And, to a woman whose sole goal in life has been to love and nurture a child, infertility may indeed be the "worst" thing that could happen. 



People wouldn't dream of telling someone whose parent just died, "It could be worse: both of your parents could be dead." Such a comment would be considered cruel rather than comforting. In the same vein, don't tell your friend that she could be going through worse things than infertility. 



Don't Say They Aren't Meant to Be ParentsOne of the cruelest things anyone ever said to me is, "Maybe God doesn't intend for you to be a mother." How incredibly insensitive to imply that I would be such a bad mother that God felt the need to divinely sterilize me. If God were in the business of divinely sterilizing women, don't you think he would prevent the pregnancies that end in abortions? Or wouldn't he sterilize the women who wind up neglecting and abusing their children? Even if you aren't religious, the "maybe it's not meant to be" comments are not comforting. Infertility is a medical condition, not a punishment from God or Mother Nature. 



Don't Ask Why They Aren't Trying IVFIn vitro fertilization (IVF) is a method in which the woman harvests multiple eggs, which are then combined with the man's sperm in a petri dish. This is the method that can produce multiple births. People frequently ask, "Why don't you just try IVF?" in the same casual tone they would use to ask, "Why don't you try shopping at another store?" 



Don't Complain About Your PregnancyThis message is for pregnant women-Just being around you is painful for your infertile friends. Seeing your belly grow is a constant reminder of what your infertile friend cannot have. Unless an infertile women plans to spend her life in a cave, she has to find a way to interact with pregnant women. However, there are things you can do as her friend to make it easier.



The number one rule is DON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT YOUR PREGNANCY. I understand from my friends that, when you are pregnant, your hormones are going crazy and you experience a lot of discomfort, such as queasiness, stretch marks, and fatigue. You have every right to vent about the discomforts to any one else in your life, but don't put your infertile friend in the position of comforting you.



Your infertile friend would give anything to experience the discomforts you are enduring because those discomforts come from a baby growing inside of you. When I heard a pregnant woman complain about morning sickness, I would think, "I'd gladly throw up for nine straight months if it meant I could have a baby." When a pregnant woman would complain about her weight gain, I would think, "I would cut off my arm if I could be in your shoes." 



I managed to go to baby showers and hospitals to welcome my friends' new babies, but it was hard. Without exception, it was hard. Stay sensitive to your infertile friend's emotions, and give her the leeway that she needs to be happy for you while she cries for herself. If she can't bring herself to hold your new baby, give her time. She isn't rejecting you or your new baby; she is just trying to work her way through her pain to show sincere joy for you. The fact that she is willing to endure such pain in order to celebrate your new baby with you speaks volumes about how much your friendship means to her. 



Don't Treat Them Like They Are IgnorantFor some reason, some people seem to think that infertility causes a person to become unrealistic about the responsibilities of parenthood. I don't follow the logic, but several people told me that I wouldn't ache for a baby so much if I appreciated how much responsibility was involved in parenting.



Let's face it-no one can fully appreciate the responsibilities involved in parenting until they are, themselves, parents. That is true whether you successfully conceived after one month or after 10 years. The length of time you spend waiting for that baby does not factor in to your appreciation of responsibility. If anything, people who have been trying to become pregnant longer have had more time to think about those responsibilities. They have also probably been around lots of babies as their friends started their families.



Perhaps part of what fuels this perception is that infertile couples have a longer time to "dream" about what being a parent will be like. Like every other couple, we have our fantasies-my child will sleep through the night, would never have a tantrum in public, and will always eat his vegetables. Let us have our fantasies. Those fantasies are some of the few parent-to-be perks that we have-let us have them. You can give us your knowing looks when we discover the truth later. 



Don't Push Adoption (Yet)Adoption is a wonderful way for infertile people to become parents. (As an adoptive parent, I can fully vouch for this!!) However, the couple needs to work through many issues before they will be ready to make an adoption decision. Before they can make the decision to love a "stranger's baby," they must first grieve the loss of that baby with Daddy's eyes and Mommy's nose. Adoption social workers recognize the importance of the grieving process. When my husband and I went for our initial adoption interview, we expected the first question to be, "Why do you want to adopt a baby?" Instead, the question was, "Have you grieved the loss of your biological child yet?" Our social worker emphasized how important it is to shut one door before you open another.



You do, indeed, need to grieve this loss before you are ready to start the adoption process. The adoption process is very long and expensive, and it is not an easy road. So, the couple needs to be very sure that they can let go of the hope of a biological child and that they can love an adopted baby. This takes time, and some couples are never able to reach this point. If your friend cannot love a baby that isn't her "own," then adoption isn't the right decision for her, and it is certainly not what is best for the baby.



Mentioning adoption in passing can be a comfort to some couples. (The only words that ever offered me comfort were from my sister, who said, "Whether through pregnancy or adoption, you will be a mother one day.") However, "pushing" the issue can frustrate your friend. So, mention the idea in passing if it seems appropriate, and then drop it. When your friend is ready to talk about adoption, she will raise the issue herself.



So, what can you say to your infertile friends? Unless you say "I am giving you this baby," there is nothing you can say that will erase their pain. So, take that pressure off of yourself. It isn't your job to erase their pain, but there is a lot you can do to lesson the load. Here are a few ideas.



Let Them Know That You CareThe best thing you can do is let your infertile friends know that you care. Send them cards. Let them cry on your shoulder. If they are religious, let them know you are praying for them. Offer the same support you would offer a friend who has lost a loved one. Just knowing they can count on you to be there for them lightens the load and lets them know that they aren't going through this alone.



Support Their Decision to Stop TreatmentsNo couple can endure infertility treatments forever. At some point, they will stop. This is an agonizing decision to make, and it involves even more grief. Even if the couple chooses to adopt a baby, they must still first grieve the loss of that baby who would have had mommy's nose and daddy's eyes. 



Once the couple has made the decision to stop treatments, support their decision. Don't encourage them to try again, and don't discourage them from adopting, if that is their choice. Once the couple has reached resolution (whether to live without children, adopt a child, or become foster parents), they can finally put that chapter of their lives behind them. Don't try to open that chapter again._


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
How are all of you today? Well I had my appointment today and my OBGYN has decided to have me do clomid 100mg for days 8-10 kinda weird, he also said on the 3rd or 5th day of my next cycle he wants me to get blood work. He did put a referral in for me to go to a Fertility specialist. I should here from them in about 7-10 business days. The reason he put me on 100mg of clomid is becaus ehe wants to loosen up my cervix mucus


----------



## jen1019

wannabeprego said:


> I found this video and I think all of us ladies can relate to it!!!! :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Dd9QnyIV0

Thank you for sharing this! LOL. I can't tell you how many of those phrases I have heard. "If you just stop thinking about it, you'll get pregnant...", "At least you get to sleep in"... I also thought "

Ash, I agree- they have no clue! 

But, at least we have each other and know that we are not alone.:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, Good luck.:dust::dust: I hope the clomid does the trick and you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: Do you normally ovulate on your own? If you do OV on your own I am surprised he started you out at 100 mg and not 50mg, but I suppose the DR should know what is best for you. I know most people do clomid either CD 3-7 or CD 5-9, although DR's have their reasons for having you do things different, based on your medical background. When you do 3-7 it produces more eggs, and later in the cycle 5-9 has stronger quality of eggs, but not as many... at least that is what I have heard from the girls on the boards....:thumbup:


AFM, I got my ovidrel/ HCG trigger shot in the mail by Fed Ex a few minutes ago!!:happydance: They ship it on ice and I popped it in the fridge!! The pharmacy was nice and gave me a bag of choclate hershey kisses in the box along with the shot!! I thought that was sweet of them!!! The injectible drug comes pre measured in a syringe so when the DR gives me the green light i just need to go ahead and inject it, and I think DH is going to get this lovely job since I am a big baby when it comes to needles!! :blush:

I have started to get cramping in my left ovary and it has been bothering me this afternoon, I think gas might be contributing to the cramping, because when I burped i felt relief from the cramping for a short time... Ugghhh... I only have to survive tonight's clomid pill and 2 more after that....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @Pnut, Good luck.:dust::dust: I hope the clomid does the trick and you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: Do you normally ovulate on your own? If you do OV on your own I am surprised he started you out at 100 mg and not 50mg, but I suppose the DR should know what is best for you. I know most people do clomid either CD 3-7 or CD 5-9, although DR's have their reasons for having you do things different, based on your medical background. When you do 3-7 it produces more eggs, and later in the cycle 5-9 has stronger quality of eggs, but not as many... at least that is what I have heard from the girls on the boards....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my ovidrel/ HCG trigger shot in the mail by Fed Ex a few minutes ago!!:happydance: They ship it on ice and I popped it in the fridge!! The pharmacy was nice and gave me a bag of choclate hershey kisses in the box along with the shot!! I thought that was sweet of them!!! The injectible drug comes pre measured in a syringe so when the DR gives me the green light i just need to go ahead and inject it, and I think DH is going to get this lovely job since I am a big baby when it comes to needles!! :blush:
> 
> I have started to get cramping in my left ovary and it has been bothering me this afternoon, I think gas might be contributing to the cramping, because when I burped i felt relief from the cramping for a short time... Ugghhh... I only have to survive tonight's clomid pill and 2 more after that....:wacko::wacko:

Thank you! I have been on clomiphene for 6 months 50mg and he decided since my rates were so high 100mg for 3 days should have the same outcome. I don't ovulate on my own however.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Pnut, Good luck.:dust::dust: I hope the clomid does the trick and you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: Do you normally ovulate on your own? If you do OV on your own I am surprised he started you out at 100 mg and not 50mg, but I suppose the DR should know what is best for you. I know most people do clomid either CD 3-7 or CD 5-9, although DR's have their reasons for having you do things different, based on your medical background. When you do 3-7 it produces more eggs, and later in the cycle 5-9 has stronger quality of eggs, but not as many... at least that is what I have heard from the girls on the boards....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my ovidrel/ HCG trigger shot in the mail by Fed Ex a few minutes ago!!:happydance: They ship it on ice and I popped it in the fridge!! The pharmacy was nice and gave me a bag of choclate hershey kisses in the box along with the shot!! I thought that was sweet of them!!! The injectible drug comes pre measured in a syringe so when the DR gives me the green light i just need to go ahead and inject it, and I think DH is going to get this lovely job since I am a big baby when it comes to needles!! :blush:
> 
> I have started to get cramping in my left ovary and it has been bothering me this afternoon, I think gas might be contributing to the cramping, because when I burped i felt relief from the cramping for a short time... Ugghhh... I only have to survive tonight's clomid pill and 2 more after that....:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Thank you! I have been on clomiphene for 6 months 50mg and he decided since my rates were so high 100mg for 3 days should have the same outcome. I don't ovulate on my own however.Click to expand...

Oh ok... I didn't know you had already tried 50 mg and that you weren't ovulating!!! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed the 100 mg does the trick and you get your BFP!!! :thumbup: :dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

50mg made me ovulate high 20s low 30s and he decided to try 3 days of the 100mg to see if that will help. I am still going to a fertility specialist.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> 50mg made me ovulate high 20s low 30s and he decided to try 3 days of the 100mg to see if that will help. I am still going to a fertility specialist.

Thats good that you had good results on 50 mg, so hopefully 100 will be even better! Good luck!! :dust::dust:

That's great that you will be going to a fertility DR soon, they should be able to figure out what the best course of action will be to get you your BFP, but hopefully the clomid will do the trick this cycle!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
How is everyone feeling today? When DH left this morning at 4am I couldn't even get out of bed like I usually do to say bye. I was so exhausted and felt like a truck hit me. I feel better now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - thank you so much for posting the video and the instructions booklet for our friends and family. It is all so true. It made me laugh and it made me cry. What you posted is exactly what I needed today! Thanks again! SO happy you got your shot! I have done the ovidrel and it didnt give me any s/e but remember not to test to early with it as it can give you a false positive! When do you go in for your scan?

Pnut - I have never heard of that but if you trust your dr. go ahead and see what happens.

afm - well I am not sure why but I keep testing....like this bfn is going to turn into a bfp miraculously! Not sure why, but I am having a hard time with this cycle being a bfn, I guess it is because it is right before my first IUI. I am stressed about it as I am so scared about spending all of this money only to get another bfn. I know i need to change my attitude but I just dont know how! ANyway, I guess i have the weekend to work through it. My baseline scan is scheduled for Monday, if there are no cysts I can start my femara.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - what is your diagnosis if you don't mind me asking? 

pnuts - FX'd the higher dose of clomid works for you.

AFM - last night was day 4 of lupron, I got a headache last night, it wasn't too bad but it lingered for about 6 hours ... sucked. I think it's from the lupron but oh well! Counting down the days until I get my period. My boobs are sore today so I'm assuming she'll be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Luck Ash. i hope everything is going to workout for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I have had a couple fibroid surgeries but I have had many drs come back and tell me that they wouldnt cause my infertility. So now they are gone! My RE has voiced some concern about my progesterone levels being on the low side but not low enough to cause infertility either...SO in a nut shell....they have no idea and thus I am in the unexplained infertility category!!!!! Lovely isnt it ;) Thanks for sharing your IVF journey.....I am following close along as if this IUI doesnt work we are moving on to IVF. We have no fertility insurance so everything is out of pocket. This has me a bit stressed even with the IUI as after we pay for all of our traveling expenses, meds, and dr visits...we are spending about 4k!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! We have a 60% chance of success so ... FX'd!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - eeck 4K, so much I really hope the first IUI works out for you!!! I try to stay positive about IUI but I've had 6 and they all didn't work ... but it works for a lot of other people so there is definitely hope! I've just been jaded by them! How far away is your fertility doctor? Do you know what meds you're going to be put on? Is it a clomid cycle or injectables cycle with your IUI? Sorry for so many questions, just curious! I have a journal if you want to stalk that as well. I don't mind sharing my IVF journey, I actually started a vlog yesterday! :haha: I've always wanted one and I think it will be nice to look back after I become pregnant!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ash Vlog looked good, if i were you I would try to avoid saying um. LOL I have the same problem. When I talk I am always saying um.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - eeck 4K, so much I really hope the first IUI works out for you!!! I try to stay positive about IUI but I've had 6 and they all didn't work ... but it works for a lot of other people so there is definitely hope! I've just been jaded by them! How far away is your fertility doctor? Do you know what meds you're going to be put on? Is it a clomid cycle or injectables cycle with your IUI? Sorry for so many questions, just curious! I have a journal if you want to stalk that as well. I don't mind sharing my IVF journey, I actually started a vlog yesterday! :haha: I've always wanted one and I think it will be nice to look back after I become pregnant!


Hey Ash,
Have you set an actual date for your wedding or is it still up in the air. I know you said on your Vlog June 2014


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm not an exact date just June 2014 as of right now


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> Uhm not an exact date just June 2014 as of right now

Oh cool My husband and I are having our big wedding June, 14, 2014


----------



## ttcbaby117

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - eeck 4K, so much I really hope the first IUI works out for you!!! I try to stay positive about IUI but I've had 6 and they all didn't work ... but it works for a lot of other people so there is definitely hope! I've just been jaded by them! How far away is your fertility doctor? Do you know what meds you're going to be put on? Is it a clomid cycle or injectables cycle with your IUI? Sorry for so many questions, just curious! I have a journal if you want to stalk that as well. I don't mind sharing my IVF journey, I actually started a vlog yesterday! :haha: I've always wanted one and I think it will be nice to look back after I become pregnant!

I know it is crazy expensive and thanks! I hope so too!
I live in the Bahamas and my RE is in Florida...so about a $250 1/2 hour plane ride. So about $500 plane fare for both of us.
I had visual disturbances on clomid so my dr has me trying femara with either gonal f or follistim. She at first recommended follistim but i have just emailed her and asked if I could do gonal f as it is 1/2 the price. If she says she recommends Follistim then I will go with it.

On another note, DH just called and he asked what I was doing. I told him I was pricing the meds. He says...Honey I love you and I cant wait to make a baby with you. he is just the sweetest guy I have ever met. I am so sorry he has to go through this. I do have to say that this infertility has made our relationship stronger. He is so wonderful! Thank you God for bringing him to me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash and Pnut- why are you guys waiting so long to get married?


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I am glad you enjoyed the video and the article I posted!! :flower: I hope that your IUI cycle is a success since you have to spend so much $$ traveling in addition to paying for your infertility. Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust:I thought I had it ruff driving an hour to my fertility DR and paying a 4 dollar bridge toll on every trip!! I guess I shouldn't complain!!! :dohh: 

My ultrasound to look at my follies and blood work to check my E2 and LH levels will be next Wednesday on 10/17/12 early in the morning so I will be getting up at O dark hundred hours so I can make it to my DR office on time. Wish me luck, fingers crossed my follies look good so we can do the insemination. I was looking at the IUI schedule that my DR gave me and it looks like insemination will be next Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods are good. :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys

Wannabe - very funny video! However I did want to smack the woman asing the questions in the chops! Ha ha

Ash & Lacey - we're getting married 26 July 2014 ! It sure Is the year for weddings  x

Ttc - ((hugs huni)) it's so hard.. Your hubby is so sweet x

Afm - lots of bd'ing going on  so lets see what this month brings.. Working out my cycle it looks like it will be January before we can start IVF round 2 as the first day of my 3rd period would be around 15th December (as that's when we can start) so it will be over Christmas and they are closed on a few days oh well what's a few more weeks hey... X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ash and Pnut- why are you guys waiting so long to get married?

I am already married to my husband, That is just when our big wedding will be. I have been married for over a yr


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @TTC, I am glad you enjoyed the video and the article I posted!! :flower: I hope that your IUI cycle is a success since you have to spend so much $$ traveling in addition to paying for your infertility. Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust:I thought I had it ruff driving an hour to my fertility DR and paying a 4 dollar bridge toll on every trip!! I guess I shouldn't complain!!! :dohh:
> 
> My ultrasound to look at my follies and blood work to check my E2 and LH levels will be next Wednesday on 10/17/12 early in the morning so I will be getting up at O dark hundred hours so I can make it to my DR office on time. Wish me luck, fingers crossed my follies look good so we can do the insemination. I was looking at the IUI schedule that my DR gave me and it looks like insemination will be next Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods are good. :thumbup:

That is great news Wannabe=) I am very excited for you. I will keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wannabe - very funny video! However I did want to smack the woman asing the questions in the chops! Ha ha
> 
> Ash & Lacey - we're getting married 26 July 2014 ! It sure Is the year for weddings  x
> 
> Ttc - ((hugs huni)) it's so hard.. Your hubby is so sweet x
> 
> Afm - lots of bd'ing going on  so lets see what this month brings.. Working out my cycle it looks like it will be January before we can start IVF round 2 as the first day of my 3rd period would be around 15th December (as that's when we can start) so it will be over Christmas and they are closed on a few days oh well what's a few more weeks hey... X

It sure is! I just always wanted a June wedding. When I met my husband and I knew we would be together. I told him I wanted us to get married 06.14.14. Well we wanted a baby and in order for me to have insurance, we had to be married. So we did a quick thing, no ceremony, just signed the marriage license. In the state of Colorado you can put self for a witness and don't have to be married by a justice of the peace and we did that. He promised me we could have a big wedding. If I happen to be pregnant on my wedding day I am cool with it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTCbaby - you live in the bahamas?! How awesome is that! Do you mind me asking what your husband and you do for work over there? I always wanted to live on an island :) :haha: That is a lot of money for the plane rides to get to florida but it will be worth it once you hold your sweet little baby! My OH and I are waiting longer to get married for a couple of reasons. We sort of got engaged out of the blue, we knew we wanted a hawaii wedding and we want to save up some more money and have the wedding of my dreams and not skimp out on anything, so 2 years (that's how much time we had when we got engaged in april of this year) gives us a long time to save a good amount of money. The other reason is ... and sorry if this sounds bad to anyone, don't judge me! I'm still on my mothers insurance since I'm still only 24 and she has GREAT insurance, I get unlimited IUI and 4 IVF rounds fully paid for ... if I go through all of that they even pay for surrogacy up to a certain point! My OH has good insurance but not infertility coverage so ... it's smarter even though we really want to get married, we've talked about going to the courthouse and just getting the marriage license and having our big wedding in June of 2014 just like pnuts, but I would hate to get rid of that insurance ... so once we're pregnant we may get married sooner but for now ... this is the plan. Don't judge please! :haha:

Lucylou - yay for 2014 weddings! How long have you and your OH been engaged for ? I think it's really nice to know that I'm not the only one not married going through fertility treatments and trying to have a baby.

Oh and the plan for getting pregnant before the wedding, since I know the wedding is going to be in June of 2014 I'm going to stop trying about 11 months before that because I do not want to be pregnant during the ceremony.


----------



## ttcbaby117

pnut - gotcha....that is great....a big wedding does take time to plan. A June wedding sounds beauitful!

ash - well my husband is from the bahamas and he has his own business. I help him out with his company but I also do some property management. I am from the states. we have been married 3 years now. It is beautiful here but you do miss out some comforts like...walmart, target, great shopping, great sale....food is expensive...but all in all, it is a gorgeous way of life. BTW I wouldnt judge you for that....I would call you smart, why pay for something when you dont have to....can I get on your moms insurance????LOL

lucy - Well that round 2 ivf would give you a libra baby...thats awesome!


----------



## pinkfee

ttcbaby - Good luck for your round of IUI, i agree with Ash living in the Bahamas sounds glorious, especially on a day like it was today in London where it just rained from start to finish! 

Wannabe - wow that is coming round quickly good luck for next fri!

Well done Lucy ;) good luck for this cycle 

If anyone's interested i've finally started a journal (see link in sig) Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## ashknowsbest

tccbaby - Yeah I'm sure you miss some of the things we get in the states, target, etc., but it sounds beautiful to live there. Depending on how old you are we could adopt you, :haha:. Obviously just kidding. Thanks for not judging me!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, quick question, when they do the scan to look at your follies before you can do your trigger shot do they do a vaginal ultrasound??? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah they always do vaginal ultrasounds. I've never had a belly ultrasound yet. They even do vaginal ultrasound until a certain point in your pregnancy because when you're so early in the pregnancy they can't see it with the belly one.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah they always do vaginal ultrasounds. I've never had a belly ultrasound yet. They even do vaginal ultrasound until a certain point in your pregnancy because when you're so early in the pregnancy they can't see it with the belly one.

Thanks for the info, I know with the vaginal ultrasounds they can see your uterus good, but I wasn't sure how well it shows your ovaries, but apparently it shows them as well. :blush: I think I have officially become best freinds with the beloved dildo cam, as many times as they have done the dam thing to me!!!! Lordy..... :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yeah you'll definitely become very very good friends with the dildo cam. They push the dildo cam to the right and left to see the ovaries and they can see them very well actually! Best of luck to you! When do you go in for the ultrasound? Are they monitoring you throughout the cycle or no?


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh yeah you'll definitely become very very good friends with the dildo cam. They push the dildo cam to the right and left to see the ovaries and they can see them very well actually! Best of luck to you! When do you go in for the ultrasound? Are they monitoring you throughout the cycle or no?

The ultrasound and blood work is next Wednesday and as long as my follies look good I will do the trigger shot the same day. Then on Friday we should be doing the IUI as long as everything looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh soon! So good luck! I hope you responded really well to the meds!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh soon! So good luck! I hope you responded really well to the meds!

Thanks hun!!! :flower: Good luck to you too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - yeah we are all bffs with those dildo cams....lol

Well I was doing some medication research on pricing cuz I am self pay.....My dr wanted me to use follistim but I found out gonal f is 1/2 the price so I emailed her and asked if I could use gonal f instead and she said follistim is more user friendly but if I am comfy with the injections then I could use the gonal...well my sister is a nurse so she can inject me...woohoo for saving almost $400!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay that's awesome ttc baby!! Is the gonal f in pen form ? If so it's just as easy as the follitism pen.


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I remember the first time I went for an ultrasound to see my ovaries..when she pulled out the dildo looking thing I was like wtf...it was awkward lol


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTCbaby, that is very good information, i will have to remember that if I end up having to do IVF since the medications for IVF cost an arm and a leg!!!:thumbup: 

AFM,Today DH finished up his last steroid medications that he had to take because of the allergic reaction that he had las weekend that left him itching!!! He is feeling better, but I am worried that after 6 days of steroids, that it might hurt his :spermy: count. :shrug: The insemination should be next Friday so he will have one full week off of the steroid meds.... But his numbers are already low, so I am already paranoid about what they would be normally, and than if another factor comes in like the meds he took, I am worried he will have shit numbers. Do you think I should ask the DR about it??... Hmmm, I think I am going t use Dr. Google and see what it says....:wacko::wacko: I just hate to spend the $700 bucks if this cycle is already a bust since DH had to take those meds. I will let you girls know what I can dig up on Google.


----------



## lucylou7

Lacey - I want a big wedding, so gives us time to save up some more pennies, oh knows what I'm like he he, We are also going to continue ttc and see what happens I'm not worring about planning our wedding and what if we got pregnant what will be will be and we will deal with it when it happens of course I would love our bundle of joy at our wedding though 

Ash - your mums insurance sounds great hun, and I think I speak for every one on here no one would judge you! X we got engaged last december, I always knew we wouldnt rush and oh wouldn't get married in 2013 thinks it's bad luck ha ha.. 

Ttc - libra baby sounds good to me  glad your sister can inject you yey 

Pink - I will be stalking you  how you feeling? Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I would call the doctor and just ask, I mean if the numbers are really low when he gives his sample I'm sure you guys could just cancel the insem, save the money and just have regular BDing. 

Lucylou - thanks for not judging, I pretty much knew most of you wouldn't but some people you just never know. I think the 2013 wedding being bad luck sounds good! OH and I are in the same boat as you, we don't want a big wedding but we want a wedding in Hawaii so we need to save up some more money before we'd be comfortable dropping lots of money on the wedding. For flowers, and travel, and we want to stay there for 2 weeks so we need lodging money etc. It's all very expensive.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Lacey - I want a big wedding, so gives us time to save up some more pennies, oh knows what I'm like he he, We are also going to continue ttc and see what happens I'm not worring about planning our wedding and what if we got pregnant what will be will be and we will deal with it when it happens of course I would love our bundle of joy at our wedding though
> 
> Ash - your mums insurance sounds great hun, and I think I speak for every one on here no one would judge you! X we got engaged last december, I always knew we wouldnt rush and oh wouldn't get married in 2013 thinks it's bad luck ha ha..
> 
> Ttc - libra baby sounds good to me  glad your sister can inject you yey
> 
> Pink - I will be stalking you  how you feeling? Xx

Yeah Lucy I know what you mean, I would be ok to be pregnant and have my first child there=)


----------



## ickle pand

I'd stay on that insurance if I was you too Ash. It's just a shame that you have to factor that into when to get married.


----------



## wannabeprego

Side Effects of the steroids... It looks like he would need to use them for 3 weeks which is considered long term use and it lists impotence as a side effect.... There isn't anything at all about lowering :spermy: count, so I am happy about that and DH isn't having any performance issues, so we should be okay and hopefully it won't impact hus numbers for the IUI!!! He only took the drug for 6 days. :thumbup:

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/methylprednisolone-side-effects.html

_General

Adverse effects have occurred less frequently when minimum dosages have been administered.

Adverse effects of corticosteroid therapy may be subdivided into those associated with short-term therapy (to three weeks) and those of long-term therapy (> three weeks).

Short-term effects have included sodium retention-related weight gain and fluid accumulation, hyperglycemia and glucose intolerance, hypokalemia, gastrointestinal upset and ulceration, reversible depression of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis, and mood changes ranging from mild euphoria and insomnia to nervousness, restlessness, mania, catatonia, depression, delusions, hallucinations, and violent behavior.

Long-term effects have included HPA suppression, Cushingoid appearance, hirsutism or virilism,* impotence*, and menstrual irregularities, peptic ulcer disease, cataracts and increased intraocular pressure/glaucoma, myopathy, osteoporosis, and vertebral compression fractures._


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle - it is kinda annoying that we have to factor that in, I wish we would just be able to get pregnant naturally buuuut we were going to wait until 2014 anyways to save the money for the wedding we want so .. it's not so bad!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I'm. Of sure if it is a pen but either way....I'm just happy to save some $$.

Wannabe that is great news about the meds not having any effect. Also call your re and see if they might be concerned.

Lucy - I didn't want a big wedding either but dh did so we did the big thing.....i n the end it was fine, Ijust tend to be shy and I don't like the spotlight...but a few glasses of champagne cured that  ....our wedding was really beautiful and perfect.


----------



## wannabeprego

My DH and me had a small wedding with about 50 people, and it still cost us an arm and a leg!! :haha: We got married at this old southern style home because I lived down South for about 6 years and we had our wedding ceremony outdoors at a gazebo and gardens. Our reception was actually at the same location as the wedding ceremony. They have a really pretty ball room right there. It was a very beautiful sunny day, my brides maids wore gold dresses, and the flowers were a soft yellow and white roses. 
I had a really pretty dress with silver bead work and flower design on the top, the bottom had ruffles with silver beaded flwers throughout. I found my gown at a bridal mart and fell in love with it right away!! Anyways, long story short it was a beautiful day and I will stop rambling on because I definatly could. LOL...:blush::haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hello all! I'm bopping on over to this thread. I think I've been in LTTTC denial. I had one pregnancy January 2012 that ended in a MC and since then, nothing. I have some ovulation issues and DH has sperm issues and OMG....it's so frustrating. We are currently doing Femara + Progesterone but I'm already making plans to do something a little more drastic. My MW will call next week to discuss local IUI options and I've got a clinic picked out about 4 hours away for IVF. We can go either way but I don't want to! ~throws hissy fit here~ I just want to get pregnant like a normal person.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Operationbbyo. These are a lovely group of ladies. We're possibly going to need to do IVF too. It sucks doesn't it. I just keep reminding myself of the end goal and that gets me through. 

AFM - FF has put me at 3DPO today (it was saying 10DPO yesterday for some reason lol) so I've been working out when AF is due and when I'll start clomid etc. If dates don't change, I'll get my scan on Monday the 5th of November, we need to abstain for 48 hours beforehand but DH is away that weekend so that won't be a problem and he's home all week after the scan so it looks good. I'm just dying to get started now :)


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome opertionbby you will find lots of support on here every one is lovely 

Ikle - I know that feeling.. Hopefully time will fly by and you'll be able to start very soon huni x 

Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u r all well sorry but I haven't had a chance to read the 20-30 pages since I was last on. Just to let u all know my appointment went well they took loads of blood from both if us and they will decide what treatment will be best for us from the results, but if all is well would will be due to start whatever treatment we have round Jan 2013 and it will be funded so we are over the moon with the outcome xx


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> Hello all! I'm bopping on over to this thread. I think I've been in LTTTC denial. I had one pregnancy January 2012 that ended in a MC and since then, nothing. I have some ovulation issues and DH has sperm issues and OMG....it's so frustrating. We are currently doing Femara + Progesterone but I'm already making plans to do something a little more drastic. My MW will call next week to discuss local IUI options and I've got a clinic picked out about 4 hours away for IVF. We can go either way but I don't want to! ~throws hissy fit here~ I just want to get pregnant like a normal person.

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: I am currently in the middle of my first IUI cycle and debating about what to do next if it doesn't work. I am not sure if I would retry the IUI or just move straight to IVF & ICSI. Details are in my signature about my story. 



Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


https://i564.photobucket.com/albums/ss88/sally678_2009/Welcome/WelcomeETCHStarbabygirl06.gif


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - that wedding sounds beautiful  

Operation - welcome hun.....

Tasha - glad you are getting to the bottom of it all...please let us know what you blood work results are.

Ickle - why did your ovulation change so much?

AFM, still waiting on AF that progesterone delays my period so much. I looked back at my chart and my period didn't come last time until 5 days after I took the last pill....ugh...I just want to get this cycle start


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tasha, Good luck, I hope the blood work brings you some answers!! :hugs:

@TTC, I hope your AF comes soon so you can move forward with your next cycle!!!:hugs: Thanks, for the compliment about my wedding, it really was a lovely day!! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

FF got it completely wrong yesterday I think ttcbaby. It went from no ovulation one day to 10DPO the next. 3DPO fits in better with my usual ov day so I'm happy with that. 

I hope your AF comes soon. There's enough waiting with LTTTC as it is!


----------



## OperationBbyO

TTCbaby--I want some of your cycle! Even on progesterone I start spotting and I'm on 200mg twice a day. My body seriously hates me I think! lol

Wannabe--gosh it's so hard to decide how long to try something. DH wants us to try IUI first with his sperm and then maybe donor sperm. IDK though. IVF is so expensive so I almost feel like IUI is a waste of money that we could be putting towards IVF. Ah decisions, decisions.


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> TTCbaby--I want some of your cycle! Even on progesterone I start spotting and I'm on 200mg twice a day. My body seriously hates me I think! lol
> 
> Wannabe--gosh it's so hard to decide how long to try something. DH wants us to try IUI first with his sperm and then maybe donor sperm. IDK though. IVF is so expensive so I almost feel like IUI is a waste of money that we could be putting towards IVF. Ah decisions, decisions.

I know what you mean!!! At first I wasn't even going to bother with IUI because my DR gave us a 15% chance of success because of DH's low :spermy: count. But my sister is going to help us out with the IUI costs and if it isn't a success than she is going to reimburse me for the cost of the IUI, which is about $700 bucks total at the clinic I go to. I found a clinic back in my home town that is about 6 hours drive from where I live currently and their IVF & ICSI costs about half of what it does at my local clinic so I am going to stay with family and make the drive if the IUI doesn't work out. 

If it wasn't for my sister helping out with the cost of the IUI I don't think I would of been willing to use up all of my savings on the IUI and than not be able to afford the IVF & ICSI if it didn't work. It is such a hard decision knowing what to do next....:dohh:

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next hun!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> FF got it completely wrong yesterday I think ttcbaby. It went from no ovulation one day to 10DPO the next. 3DPO fits in better with my usual ov day so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I hope your AF comes soon. There's enough waiting with LTTTC as it is!

I am glad that FF got your temps and O day figured out!!! :winkwink: I hope you had a good weekend!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> TTCbaby--I want some of your cycle! Even on progesterone I start spotting and I'm on 200mg twice a day. My body seriously hates me I think! lol
> 
> Wannabe--gosh it's so hard to decide how long to try something. DH wants us to try IUI first with his sperm and then maybe donor sperm. IDK though. IVF is so expensive so I almost feel like IUI is a waste of money that we could be putting towards IVF. Ah decisions, decisions.
> 
> I know what you mean!!! At first I wasn't even going to bother with IUI because my DR gave us a 15% chance of success because of DH's low :spermy: count. But my sister is going to help us out with the IUI costs and if it isn't a success than she is going to reimburse me for the cost of the IUI, which is about $700 bucks total at the clinic I go to. I found a clinic back in my home town that is about 6 hours drive from where I live currently and their IVF & ICSI costs about half of what it does at my local clinic so I am going to stay with family and make the drive if the IUI doesn't work out.
> 
> If it wasn't for my sister helping out with the cost of the IUI I don't think I would of been willing to use up all of my savings on the IUI and than not be able to afford the IVF & ICSI if it didn't work. It is such a hard decision knowing what to do next....:dohh:
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do next hun!!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Wannabe- the IVF at the clinic near your home is the cost for one shot or is it for one of those package deals? When we were talking about IVF I was super paranoid it would take more than one go.


----------



## gilmore85

well back at work today so have the internet wohoo.

Op went well still have 0 energy but all things looked clear from what i can remember.

Left tube was abit slower to take the dye but after he clamped the right it started going through, no fibroids or polyps or endo so thats a big positive. thats all I remember as I cant believe they try telling you all this when you are still recovering.

Got a follow up appointment in November so hopefully I will remember more after that lol


----------



## gilmore85

question for you ladies i had a lap and dye done last monday and my period started yesterday, I'm just a bit concerned as it seems to be very heavy and well mine used to be medium to light is this just heavier due to what was done?


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Hi ladies I hope u r all well sorry but I haven't had a chance to read the 20-30 pages since I was last on. Just to let u all know my appointment went well they took loads of blood from both if us and they will decide what treatment will be best for us from the results, but if all is well would will be due to start whatever treatment we have round Jan 2013 and it will be funded so we are over the moon with the outcome xx

Hey Tash thats good news. Let us know what the results come back with. 

Gilmore - glad the op went well... can't help you with your lap&dye question, but i can kind of see how that would be normal as they've been poking around in there, so it might make you have a slightly different period than usual.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, the IVF rates are a package deal, they charge based on how many rounds you purchase. They dont cover the medications though, which I know are expensive. They also charge $$ for monitoring during the procedure in their office as well. But, regardless it is still cheaper in my home town than it is in my current state. I might purchase 2 rounds. But as long as you have enough eggs you can do a frozen embryo transfer which is free, as long as you do it within 12 months of the IVF cycle. The only cost is the medications once again. 

@Gilmore, I had a very long period after my surgery and it was heavier as well. My first period lasted 7 days after my surgery. I had spotting for 4 days and full flow for the rest of them. My next period was more like it used to be but it had heavier flow on the second day, so in conclusion I do think the surgery can change your cycle.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? Sorry I have been MIA lately. The weekends are my day to spend with the hubby. We were pretty busy this weekend. Today I have to go pay bills and send out the boys Christmas gifts. we feel horrible but this year money was tight and we only got them 1 gift a piece and 2 dvds to share. Last year we spent about 75-100$ a piece on them. I am still waiting on my referral for the specialist and at this point I am waiting for AF to get here so I can get my blood work done. Unless this 3 days of clomid worked for me and I end up pregnant


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gilmore I have no idea. I haven't had those tests done. 

Wannabe--how much were the meds for your IUI?


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> Gilmore I have no idea. I haven't had those tests done.
> 
> Wannabe--how much were the meds for your IUI?

My clomid 50 mg was 20 bucks at Walgreens but that is because my RX plan covered it. My ovidrel injection would of been 97 bucks, but the mail order pharmacy messed up my order info and it got delayed so they gave me a coupon discount for the ovidrel and it cost 75 bucks and I paid 10 bucks for shipping, for a total of 85 bucks. The ovidrel gets overnighted on ice packs to keep it cool, and when you get it you have to put it in the fridge to keep it cool. My mail order pharmacy gave me a pack of hershey kisses chocolates with my order and i thought that was really sweet of them to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> How are you all doing? Sorry I have been MIA lately. The weekends are my day to spend with the hubby. We were pretty busy this weekend. Today I have to go pay bills and send out the boys Christmas gifts. we feel horrible but this year money was tight and we only got them 1 gift a piece and 2 dvds to share. Last year we spent about 75-100$ a piece on them. I am still waiting on my referral for the specialist and at this point I am waiting for AF to get here so I can get my blood work done. Unless this 3 days of clomid worked for me and I end up pregnant

I am glad you had a good weekend!!! :thumbup: I can understand how hard it is with X-Mas and being able to afford gifts. I have a total of 9 nieces and nephews so it is going to be a struggle this year being able to afford gifts for all of them. Especially with us paying for the infertility stuff now. Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!! I hope the clomid does the trick and you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Operation - I know I shouldnt complain...I am on the same dose as you 200mg 2xs per day....I do them as vaginal inserts instead of taking them orally, which really helps. I saw you asked about pricing of meds for IUI....I am on femara which is the same as clomid and it is about $60, then I have to buy gonal F which is about $556 (we added injectables to our IUI cycle to increase our chances), ovidrel is about $75....and then the progesterone suppositories which run about $80 for the TWW. Then the IUI will cost roughly $300 each pop...we are doing back to back IUI's just to make sure we dont miss out on the timing of ovulation. So this IUI is expensive...but worth it if we get the elusive BFP!

ickle - Gotcha, well hey its awesome that you are in the tww!

Gilmore - I am so happy everything went well! When can you start ttc again? After my surgery my af was heavier...but I didnt have a lap/dye...I had hysterscopy and then an open myomectomy for fibroids...I would imagine it woudl be the same though.

Pnut - sounds like you and I are both waiting for af so we can move on!


----------



## Ducktales

gilmore, mine was incredibly heavy after my lap and dye, but only for 1 month, then back to normal
hi to everyone else, silently stalking again but baby dust to everyone
x


----------



## lucylou7

Tasha - hi huni, glad things are getting moving huni roll on January 2013 ! X

Amy - glad every thing went ok, some times I think it's so much information to take in when your coming round, hopefully you will find out morein November - not to sure about AF after lap and dye hopefully other girls can help you

Lacey - the kids won't mind at all huni it's the thought that counts x

Ttc / Lacey - (sounds strange) but hope AF comes soon for you both 

Pink - good luck for tomorrow, keep us posted

Hope every one else is ok


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't think ive posted this on here yet but I have my HSG Friday...super excited and nervous! And then we talk about metformin afterwards.


----------



## gilmore85

@ttc i can start again as soon as I feel able to, registrar even said that for 2 cycles after fertility could be at a peak as everything that was in there has kinda been flushed out


----------



## wannabeprego

Early tomorrow morning is my ultrasound to look at the number and size of my follicles and my blood work to check my E2 and LH levels. Wish me luck because if everything looks good than I will do my trigger shot tomorrow and the insemination should be Friday!!!:thumbup:


I am a little nervous about the appointment tomorrow and I have been doing OPK's to make sure I don't ovulate too early so I don't waste my money!!:wacko:

I am trying to guess what the number of :spermy: DH is going to have for the insemination. I am going to guess that he is going to have about 6 million sperm. 

Anybody else want to guess and throw out a number??:haha:

I just hope he has over 5 million still because that is the minimum required to be eligible for the IUI. Although if his numbers are really low than at least I won't have to wonder if we should do another IUI or not and we can just go straight to IVF & ICSI. I wont have to make up my mind what to do next because his SA will decide for me. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gilmore - that is great news.....

Wannabe - good luck I can imagine how anxious you are.

AFM - finally cramping...oh I hope AF hurries up


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Gilmore - that is great news.....
> 
> Wannabe - good luck I can imagine how anxious you are.
> 
> AFM - finally cramping...oh I hope AF hurries up

Thanks for the good luck!!!!:hugs: I hope AF arrives soon for you so you can move on with your IUI cycle!!! I bet you are excited about yours as well!!!:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh you have no idea....in the 2 1/2 years I have been ttc I have not wished for my af to come this bad...hahaha...every little cramp makes me run to the bathroom to check....LOL...wow what a reversal huh?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - good luck with your scan tomorrow morning! 

TTCbaby - happy you're cramping so you can move forward with your IUI! I'm awaiting my AF too and can't wait for her to show!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes Ash!!! :hugs:

Have you had any side effects from the Lupron injections? Are you getting soar from doing the injections everyday? I am being nosey because I am wondering what will be in store for me if I make it to IVF!!! :winkwink: 

How funny that you and TTCbaby are both wishing and waiting on AF to arrive!! LOL. :haha: Usually it is always the opposite.. LOL....:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've noticed that I've been exhausted and I've had these weird sharp pains in what seems to be my ovaries but other than that no side effects. I am reallllly tired though which is annoying ... for example yesterday I slept from 11AM until 4PM ... just so tired. I am also coming down with a head cold so I'm sure that doesn't help. No I'm not sore from the shots, they don't hurt and I'm so used to them now it's like .. normal routine for me. :haha: No bruises or anything! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know....how often is it that we are praying for af...lol


----------



## lucylou7

How funny how many of us are wishing the witch shows so we can get started with IUI/IVF/tests etc what a change hey ha xx

Wannabe - good luck keep us posted 

Sugar - roll on Friday bet you can't wait x

Ash - hope your cold goes away soon.. X


----------



## ickle pand

I'm itching for AF to start too so I can start clomid. It's a nice change from dreading it lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> I've noticed that I've been exhausted and I've had these weird sharp pains in what seems to be my ovaries but other than that no side effects. I am reallllly tired though which is annoying ... for example yesterday I slept from 11AM until 4PM ... just so tired. I am also coming down with a head cold so I'm sure that doesn't help. No I'm not sore from the shots, they don't hurt and I'm so used to them now it's like .. normal routine for me. :haha: No bruises or anything! :happydance:

I am glad that the side effects are minimal and that the injections are pain free so far!! Fingers crossed the rest of the cycle isn't too bad either and that in the end you get your sticky bean!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> I'm itching for AF to start too so I can start clomid. It's a nice change from dreading it lol!

How many mg's of clomid will u be taking, and what CD's will you be doing? :winkwink: Good Luck!!:flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm starting on 50mg CD2-6. Hopefully that's enough to get me ovulating but they'll up the dose next month if needs be.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle - good luck with the 50mg clomid! 

wannabe - how did your scan go this morning?

AFM - still no AF ... :( Very sad ... and wanting her to come becuase I took off work for the procedure dates (the egg retrieval and the ET) and now since my period is taking forever to get here ... its' pushing back those dates so it's kinda screwing me over with work. Lame!!!! She has to be here by today or it's all messed up.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope she shows up soon Ash. Have you told your work that you're doing IVF? I'm not sure if I'll tell mine if we get to that stage. My line manager would be ok but I'm not sure the other managers would.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm a Nanny and so I told her that I was having a procedure done but not that I was having IVF ... so ... it's kinda complicated though because if it gets pushed out because of my period I don't know what I'm going to tell her.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How is everyone doing? I am doing ok. Yesterday i cleaned the whole house and did all of our laundry. Today I am just relaxing and waiting for my counseling appointment. AF won't be here for a while considering she just came 10/3/12.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - maybe tell her it is a female surgery and it all depends on your period, which is late, so that will push back the surgery. After all, that isnt a total lie!!! Where do you inject the gonal? Is it done in the lower abdomen like the ovidrel?

I hope everyone who wants their AF to come shows up soon! Mine finally came yesterday around 5pm....I was jumping up and down for joy in the bathroom...DH was standing there looking at me like I was nuts....lol...oh if men could only understand. HAHAHAHA


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - that's not a bad idea :) I shall do that! I go into work tomorrow so I'll talk to her about it then. Yeah the gonal F is injected in the lower abdominal just like the ovidrel :) Easy peasy!


----------



## wannabeprego

Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:

The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:

So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.

So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...

The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:

So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....

So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:

Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:

So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next. 

Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:

I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR go the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...

I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR. 

I have the live music concert tonight with Nneka and I am feeling like shit, and not in the mood to go out, but I am going to try to enjoy the show anyways, and I am so tired with a raging head ache.. What a shit day this ended up being.. SIGH....:growlmad::cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - oh my goodness what a day you have had. I am so sorry you have gone through that. Fibroids are such a pain, I have had them removed a couple of times now....they do recur and it is annoying, but thankfully not bad as long as they arent inside the uterus. I guess this is the universe telling you to follow your gut LOL, I remember you saying you really did want to go straight to IVF. I know you were going back and forth about IUI or straight to IVF. Well I know that IVF will work for you, hun. I hope your day gets better.

Thanks Ash! I am so excited about this!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I'm so sorry you've had such a rough morning and that your cycle was cancelled!!! :hugs:

Don't use the trigger yourself. I would save it because if you do decide to go through with the IVF you're going to need it. Just keep it in the fridge! I really feel like you're making the right decision moving onto IVF/ICSI considering your situation. I know it's a lot of money and it is stressful but it will be worth it in the end! :hugs: Try to keep your head up, it will work out. Regarding the fibroids or polyps, I don't really know how all of that stuff works since I've never had any of those but I'm sure they will know how to go about dealing with that and taking care of it. We're all here for support :hugs: It will work out!


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTC - so when do you start? Today is CD 2 right?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep cd2. I am going in tomorrow for my cd3 scan and will start femara tomorrow evening. I head over to Florida on the 22nd to start the injectables and monitoring. I will be doing B2B IUI's which I do hope with work. I know most havent had a good outcome on IUI but I wanted to try it at least once before looking into IVF. Anyway, I am just happy to be trying something other than what we have been doing for the last 2 years.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the kind words and support ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:I really appreciate it!!

@TTC, yes it is true I didn't even want to bother with the IUI, but since I didn't have anything planned for my October cycle I figured we could squeeze in one cycle of IUI without it delaying my IVF/ICSI cycle for November. But, I didn't think we would just toss $230 bucks out the window and not even be able to do the IUI... i wish i knew about the possibility of only ovulating on the side with the bad tube and it preventing me from being able to do the IUI. I probably wouldn't of even bothered with it at all, It is just another problem to add to the list of problems that DH and me already have.. making IUI pointless.... :wacko:

@Ash, thanks for the kind words and well wishes!!! Fingers crossed that AF comes soon for you, so you don't get delayed much more with your cycle!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I can uderstand how frustrating that must be. You would think your dr would have explained that to you or maybe had your try injectables which would have probably produced more follicles. OH well....IVF here you come!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - There is definitely nothing wrong with trying IUI before IVF. IVF is such a long, expensive process it's definitely not stupid to try it. Especially if you have to pay out of pocket! Can't wait to hear about how your cycle is going! 

Wannabe - Your doctor should have explained that to you more thoroughly but what I've noticed is that you also have to be very hands on with your treatment too ... there were questions that I've asked that if I didn't I would be screwed over. But it is really hard to know what you should be asking since we're not doctors! It's really important to also find a doctor that you trust because that's a big thing with going through IUI or IVF. Lesson learned right? And IVF will work for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I can uderstand how frustrating that must be. You would think your dr would have explained that to you or maybe had your try injectables which would have probably produced more follicles. OH well....IVF here you come!!!!!

It's funny.. because the DR didn't even mention injectibles to me... I asked about trying 100 mg of clomid next to get more follicles but he wanted me to do more blood work for that... I am so tired of the emotional roller coaster, I dont think I have it in me to go through this IUI stuff over and over again, I am running on fumes as far as my emotional health is concerned. My tank is empty. DH had his reversal 3 years ago this month so this journey feels like a life time at this point!!! :dohh: 

I have learned more from the ladies like you and the others on the boards than I have from my DR..... If I was up to doing IUI again I would ask about injetibles... but I know those drugs get very costly so it wouldn't make sense to bother with it, when i would be taking away from my savings to pay for the IVF & ICSI.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - There is definitely nothing wrong with trying IUI before IVF. IVF is such a long, expensive process it's definitely not stupid to try it. Especially if you have to pay out of pocket! Can't wait to hear about how your cycle is going!
> 
> Wannabe - Your doctor should have explained that to you more thoroughly but what I've noticed is that you also have to be very hands on with your treatment too ... there were questions that I've asked that if I didn't I would be screwed over. But it is really hard to know what you should be asking since we're not doctors! It's really important to also find a doctor that you trust because that's a big thing with going through IUI or IVF. Lesson learned right? And IVF will work for you!

Thanks hun... It is so true... I want to call back my DR's office and ask for a more detailed break down of the results I was given during my ultrasound. I wanted to keep records for my own reference so I might call back and ask to speak to the DR or a nurse to have the results explained better, since the appointment felt rushed and I wasn't totally clear on the number of follicles, and the size etc.. and also the fibroids, whether they were new ones, or if they had always been there. 

When it comes to medical care you really do need to be your own advocate and be very aggresive to get your questions answered. Patients also need to research options on their own, since DR's don't always tell you everything they should!!:dohh:

Thanks for the info about my ovidrel trigger, Iwill just save it in the fridge and use it for my IVF cycle like you suggested!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - also doing IUI with injectables if you have tube problems isn't going to help since the eggs still have the travel down the tubes if/when fertilization occurs.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - also doing IUI with injectables if you have tube problems isn't going to help since the eggs still have the travel down the tubes if/when fertilization occurs.

Thanks for the info hun!!! :hugs:

I am wondering if another reason why I have been having problems getting pregnant is if it is because I tend to ovulate/ relase eggs more on the side with the blocked tube....:dohh: It is kind of like rolling the dice wondering which friggen ovary will work that month... Well at least with the IVF & ICSI it won't matter which ovary works since they extract the eggs!!!

Do you have any suggestions for questions that I should ask the IVF DR when I have my phone consult on Friday? I am working on making a list of qestions so I can make the most of the phone consult when I talk to the DR. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would ask them what the total cost would be. 
How many they recommend you putting back?
What's the cost of freezing your eggs?
What's the success rate for your exact situation?
What medications/protocol they're going to put your on?
What's the exact schedule for whatever protocol they're putting you on? 
What's the success rate for the facility in women your age?

I can't think of anymore right now but if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> I would ask them what the total cost would be.
> How many they recommend you putting back?
> What's the cost of freezing your eggs?
> What's the success rate for your exact situation?
> What medications/protocol they're going to put your on?
> What's the exact schedule for whatever protocol they're putting you on?
> What's the success rate for the facility in women your age?
> 
> I can't think of anymore right now but if I do I'll let you know.

Thanks, those are really good questions, and that is all very helpful!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ash.....I will keep you guys up to date. I have a better time speaking to women on this board than I do my own friends sometimes. Especially when it somes to TTC....most just dont understand.

Wanna be - Ash is right the injectables wouldnt help if you have a bad tube but it might have given you more of a chance of some follies on the good side. Regardless, I do believe IVF is a better fit for you.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - that is a good point about wannabe that it would give her a better chance of more follicles but the injectables are expensive and not sure if it would be worth it to even try. I mean everyone has to take their own journey and way but that's just my opinion! And yeah most people don't understand. My bff texted me the other day and was like omg I can't wait until your pregnant and I'm like .. yeah me too .. lol. I know she's just trying to comfort me and let me know that she wants me to be pregnant but whenever I talk to her about what I'm going through she doesn't seem to really get it. I understand why she doesn't though, I mean she's 24 just like me and most 24 year olds aren't trying to get pregnant so of course it would be hard for her to relate. I don't hold it against her, I mean sometimes i do when I'm being grumpy or just having a really rough day but I am so grateful for sites like this and I have actually thought about starting an infertility meeting group with people in my area that way I can go to lunch with them and really meet girlfriends irl who are going through exactly what I am.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, it is so hard trying to relate to friends and family that haven't ever had to struggle with LTTC!!!! They just dont get it!!! :dohh: They try to say things to be nice and helpful, but instead it just ends up being more hurtful!!! :wacko: I am so thankful for B&B and these boards also!!! I can't imagine how much more difficult this LTTC journey would have been without ladies to talk to about it, and that can understand your pain!!


----------



## wannabeprego

GRRRRR.....Shit... I am just now seeing that the clinic back in my home town that I wanted to go to just increased their costs on their website!!!! 

WTF..... :dohh: :growlmad: Could this day get any worse... We can still afford at least one cycle, but the higher their costs go, the harder it gets for us to be able to afford any additional cycles that might be needed.. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah well I am at the age where most of my friends already have kids. Me and DH are the last ones and my gf always seem to think that it will help me if they see how difficult having a baby is. They dont see that them complaining about waking up early or not having any alone time anymore doesnt make me feel better...it just makes me resent them for saying things like that, when I am sitting here and woudl give my right arm for problems like that LOL.....anyway, I know they mean well so I just grin and bear it.

That stinks about your IVF going up. Could you speak to them and ask about self pay discounts? Some clinics do offer discounts for those who are paying on their own. Be persistant there might just be some sort of program.


----------



## OperationBbyO

A bit of good news! I talked to my MW today (also happens to be a friend of mine. We went to nursing school together and then she became a MW and I became an NP and we both work at the same hospital...but I digress.)

She is going to set us up with an appointment in January to see a more local RE for a medicated IUI. Her sister went to this guy and he did clomid + HCG trigger and an IUI and she got pregnant on the third round. Her insurance also didn't pay for fertility treatments, but apparently the ultrasound isn't considered part of the treatment and will be covered. Yay! I'm going to ask for Femara + HCG trigger and IUI. It's still up in the air on using DH's sperm but we'll find that out at our appointment. 

Woo hoo! We have a plan!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats on having a plan! I hope everything works out for you :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How is everyone doing. Looks like some of you have plans for IUI? Good luck to you all. I am waiting on my referral still.


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah well I am at the age where most of my friends already have kids. Me and DH are the last ones and my gf always seem to think that it will help me if they see how difficult having a baby is. They dont see that them complaining about waking up early or not having any alone time anymore doesnt make me feel better...it just makes me resent them for saying things like that, when I am sitting here and woudl give my right arm for problems like that LOL.....anyway, I know they mean well so I just grin and bear it.
> 
> That stinks about your IVF going up. Could you speak to them and ask about self pay discounts? Some clinics do offer discounts for those who are paying on their own. Be persistant there might just be some sort of program.

After I talk to the DR. tomorrow morning for the IVF & ICSI consult the fertility office's billin department should be calling me. I am going to as them if they will give me the old rate, because the rates changed after I had aready made an appointment and filled out my patient health history forms for them. If i had know they were hiking up the rates I would of already paid for the IVF cycles to avoid the rate increase.:growlmad:

They do give discounts, 10% for people paying up front in full, and 15% for military paying upfront in full, and my DH should qualify for the military discount which well help us save some money hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> A bit of good news! I talked to my MW today (also happens to be a friend of mine. We went to nursing school together and then she became a MW and I became an NP and we both work at the same hospital...but I digress.)
> 
> She is going to set us up with an appointment in January to see a more local RE for a medicated IUI. Her sister went to this guy and he did clomid + HCG trigger and an IUI and she got pregnant on the third round. Her insurance also didn't pay for fertility treatments, but apparently the ultrasound isn't considered part of the treatment and will be covered. Yay! I'm going to ask for Femara + HCG trigger and IUI. It's still up in the air on using DH's sperm but we'll find that out at our appointment.
> 
> Woo hoo! We have a plan!!

I am so glad you have a plan and will be starting IUI!! :thumbup: I am sure that you are very excited!!
Why would you not be able to use DH's sperm? Does he have issues with his count?

I hope you get your BFP soon!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Operation - wahooo for a plan....I think that is great!

wannabe - oh good....let us know what what they say. I havent really investigated IVF so I am unsure how much it will put us back but I know for my IUI they did give us a discount as we are paying upfront.

afm - I had my baseline scan today and all is looking good. My dr said that my uterus was a bit more tilted than he originally thought...I asked if this is maybe why I havent been getting pg and he said possibly but he doesnt think so.....anyway I sent the scans to my RE and she can let me know what she thinks. he said my follies are looking good and i will start my femara tonight.


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, Good luc and baby dust to you!!! I hope that this cycle is a success and that your BFP is just around the corner!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM, the Nneka concert was alot of fun lastnight!! She put on a really good show!! The theatre was very nice and it was our first time being there. We reserved a table and seats in their VIP area upstairs center stage. So, we had really good seats, and I had 2 sex on the beach drinks and DH had a couple of beers. We had greasy chicken fingers and fries. I had a good buzz going, and apparently I was drunk off of the 2 drinks I had. :blush: I think the drinks were stronger than they tasted!! 

I ended up feeling really sick lastnight and i thought I wa going to throw up. I felt really cold and had chills. I turned on the heat and brought the space heater into the bedroom well I was bundled up in my hooded sweat shirt. I spent some of the night on the bathroom floor thinking I was going to toss my cookies!!! :wacko: I think I ate to much greasy food yesterday and at lunch I had a bacon burger with onion rings, comfort food since I was s upset after that DR apointment yesterday morning. :growlmad: So i think I over did it with the booze and the greasy food!! Ever since I had my gall bladder out i can't eat alot of greasy stuff and I should of known better than to eat all of that. :blush: Luckily I avoided being sick to my stomach and I think the acid reflux medicine i took helped in making me feel better. 

Other than be terribly sick lastnight, I had alot of fun at the concert lastnight with hubby and it was a nice distraction from the TTC stuff. :thumbup:

Here is a picture of Nneka from the show lastnight!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09034_zps6035c5f7.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pnuts - hope you get your referral soon! 

Wannabe - So sorry you got sick at your concert last night, that sucks! Hope you still managed to have a pretty good time. That really sucks that they changed the fee for IVF but it seems like you have a good plan to try and get it at the cheaper rate and the discounts sound pretty good :) Let us know how it goes! 

TTcbaby - So exciting! So how does it work with femara and gonal F because when I went through an injectables cycle it was only gonal F ... they didn't put me on any other medication. Do you know why they have you on two and when do you start the gonal F ? When I had my HSG the doctor told me that my cervix was extremely high up and that normally he only sees that after a woman has given birth ... I'm like well I haven't ... :haha: I don't really know if all of that stuff matters to be honest but I guess we'll see if you get pregnant this IUI! 

AFM - Had a really horrible experience on an IVF thread yesterday so I'm just going to stick with my journal, this thread and my friends pregnancy journals. Terrible terrible terrible. Oh well, I have you girls and I've been here almost from the start with you lovely ladies! I still have not gotten my period so that sucks and tonight will be my 12th night on the lupron. Thank god I'm not having side effects.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning Ladies,
> How is everyone doing. Looks like some of you have plans for IUI? Good luck to you all. I am waiting on my referral still.

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!!:hugs: Unfortunatly my IUI cycle has been canceled for this month!! I posted the details about it a few pages back on the thread. :cry: I was pretty disappointed, but I am now planning on moving forwar with the IVF & ICSI procedure for my November cycle if everything goes as planned!! 

I hope you get your referral soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am not sure why she decided to do femara and gonal F combo.....I have only ever done femara and timed bding....When we spoke about being more aggresive she did say she would like me to try the combo cycle with the IUI. I start the femara on cd3 till cd7 then on cd8 I start my injections. On cd 10 I start my bloodwork and U/S every other day and continue my gonal F daily until she says all is good.....at that point I will trigger and then do my B2B IUI's. Wow....thats a lot of work huh....lol Anyway, I have no idea...I do think Drs have their own way of doing things as far as they see what has worked with their other patients etc.....how many follies did you produce on just gonal?????

Sorry you had a bad experience, some people are going through stuff and they end up pushing it off on others who dont deserve their anger or negativity. It is the only way they know how to deal. I am not trying to make excuses for them just saying...you are right...stay where you are comfy and leave it at that.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, Sorry you had a bad experience on the other thread. :hugs: We are all here for you on our LTTC thread though!!! :hugs: That stinks that your AF still hasn't come yet!!It seems like the more you want her to come, the more she takes her sweet time arriving!!! :dohh: Fingers crossed she comes soon, so you can move forward with your IVF cycle!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

Appt tomorrow for the hsg....so nervous! Hope it brings good news and isn't painful :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck.....I took some muscle relaxers about an hour before my HSG which helped. My Dr gave them to me....ask if you feel like you might need some!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - Yeah doctors all seem to do things differently. I don't think any of them are wrong I just think it's a preference. Sounds like she knows what's she's doing! Yeah the first cycle I was on gonal F honestly, going to the doctors every other day for b/w and ultrasound was crazy! I got so annoyed at one point because the monitoring hours are between 7 -8:30 AM and I did not want to wake up that early every single day! :haha: I'm so sleep crazy ... I could sleep all the time! But you'll get through it, it's worth it! 

As far as follicles on gonal F, they varied from cycle to cycle ... I did 3 cycles on gonal F and I ended up with 2 - 7 follicles. I think I had 2 or 3 the first time, 4 the second, and then about 7 the third. Crazy that none of those cycles worked! 

Honestly, I kinda freaked out on the thread a bit because I just felt like a lot of the girls on there are pregnant now and instead of supporting the people who are going through IVF they're talking about baby clothes, and things of that nature so I just kinda got to my limit that my questions weren't being answered because they were talking about pregnancy and baby stuff when the name of the thread is people going through IVF. I'm over it now but I was very irritated at the time. I'm still on the thread because i have certain friends over there but will be using it very minimally.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sugar - when I had my HSG it wasn't that bad, there were some period like cramps but it was nothing I couldn't handle. I also took 2 advil before I went per doctors orders. It just minimizes any discomfort I think. Don't be nervous! Or try not to be! I was very nervous but when it was over I was like omg, what was I so scared about! :hugs: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow that is early! Well i will basically be in vacation while I am doing my monitoring because we have to go to FLorida so i will have nothing better to do than to get monitored...poked...prodded....etc....I guess that is the one plus in all of this. I get to relax a bit while I am doing this.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ash I get where you are coming from. I was on a thread I loved for the past year but every single lady there got a BFP but me and some are already planning TTC the next baby. I didn't have anything to contribute anymore and it hurt too much to have to look at all their baby pictures and talk about nursery plans.


----------



## Panda1213

LTTTC #1
DH and I have been trying since November 2010. I have been off BCP since 2009. Recently diagnosed with PCOS. I have long cycles ranging from 40 to 90 days. Currently taking metformin and synthroid. I go for a vag. U/S on Wednesday. (Are they painful?) My DH has a varicocele. Going to get his sperm checked soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> Appt tomorrow for the hsg....so nervous! Hope it brings good news and isn't painful :(

Good luck with your HSG. I hope you have good results!! My advice is to take some strong pain medications before the procdure. :thumbup: 

Here is a thread that describes my experience with the HSG and alot of other girls shared thei experiences with their's as well. Check it out. Here is the link to the thead. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html


----------



## wannabeprego

Panda1213 said:


> LTTTC #1
> DH and I have been trying since November 2010. I have been off BCP since 2009. Recently diagnosed with PCOS. I have long cycles ranging from 40 to 90 days. Currently taking metformin and synthroid. I go for a vag. U/S on Wednesday. (Are they painful?) My DH has a varicocele. Going to get his sperm checked soon.


Welcome to the group!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

No, vaginal ultrasounds aren't painful at all. They are easy once you get used to them!!:thumbup:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/25252521cid2525255F3EAA9DA22525252D.gif


----------



## Panda1213

Thanks for letting me know! I was worried!


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - that is a good point about wannabe that it would give her a better chance of more follicles but the injectables are expensive and not sure if it would be worth it to even try. I mean everyone has to take their own journey and way but that's just my opinion! And yeah most people don't understand. My bff texted me the other day and was like omg I can't wait until your pregnant and I'm like .. yeah me too .. lol. I know she's just trying to comfort me and let me know that she wants me to be pregnant but whenever I talk to her about what I'm going through she doesn't seem to really get it. I understand why she doesn't though, I mean she's 24 just like me and most 24 year olds aren't trying to get pregnant so of course it would be hard for her to relate. I don't hold it against her, I mean sometimes i do when I'm being grumpy or just having a really rough day but I am so grateful for sites like this and I have actually thought about starting an infertility meeting group with people in my area that way I can go to lunch with them and really meet girlfriends irl who are going through exactly what I am.

So on that note... At work word is starting to get out that I'm pregnant and the secretary came over to me today in front of a whole crowd and asked when we're having our next baby 8-/ I said "maybe never" because Good lord it's taken me 4 years and thousands of dollars to get this far... Not that she knows that but still... And she said "well be prepared because as soon as you have this baby I'm going to start asking" I said "I wouldn't do that" and she said "I just ask people I don't care if I get beat up, I just ask" I said "I wouldn't ask me that". What I wanted to say but didn't because I'm not a very outspoken person and lots of people were listening was: 
#1: that's a rude question
#2: not everyone gets to choose when or how many children they have
#3: you have no idea what someone went through to try and have a baby
#4: get out of my uterus
#5: again, RUDE!
I was fairly annoyed. And some of those things may come out of my mouth of she asks me when we'll have a second baby. 

I'm incredibly thankful for BnB and especially this thread in particular as I have never found another thread before or since I relate to as well. 
:hugs:


----------



## fisher640

OperationBbyO said:


> A bit of good news! I talked to my MW today (also happens to be a friend of mine. We went to nursing school together and then she became a MW and I became an NP and we both work at the same hospital...but I digress.)

I'm an NP too!


----------



## Tarotempres

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the group and looking for some supportive friends LTTTC. My husband and I have been TTC since 2009. We tried several cycles with clomid for the clomid only to destroy my right ovary. After a lot of testing it has been determined I have premature ovarian aging and diminished ovarian reserve. We tried our first IVF cycle in September of 2012. I had such a good feeling that is was going to work. Went to the doctor for my monitoring and got the phone call we were pregnant. Unfortunately there was something wrong and two weeks later everything was gone. I am not giving up hope but with the infertility procedures and meds being so expensive I don't know how long we can continue. Just looking for friends in the same situation to talk to support and help through all of this because there are times it is very overwhelming.


----------



## Dazed

fisher640 said:


> So on that note... At work word is starting to get out that I'm pregnant and the secretary came over to me today in front of a whole crowd and asked when we're having our next baby 8-/ I said "maybe never" because Good lord it's taken me 4 years and thousands of dollars to get this far... Not that she knows that but still... And she said "well be prepared because as soon as you have this baby I'm going to start asking" I said "I wouldn't do that" and she said "I just ask people I don't care if I get beat up, I just ask" I said "I wouldn't ask me that". What I wanted to say but didn't because I'm not a very outspoken person and lots of people were listening was:
> #1: that's a rude question
> #2: not everyone gets to choose when or how many children they have
> #3: you have no idea what someone went through to try and have a baby
> #4: get out of my uterus
> #5: again, RUDE!
> I was fairly annoyed. And some of those things may come out of my mouth of she asks me when we'll have a second baby.
> 
> I'm incredibly thankful for BnB and especially this thread in particular as I have never found another thread before or since I relate to as well.
> :hugs:

I totally would have told her. I have gotten to the point where except for family, I tell people. It really gets people to stop asking those types of questions. If they get uncomfortable, so be it.



Tarotempres said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to the group and looking for some supportive friends LTTTC. My husband and I have been TTC since 2009. We tried several cycles with clomid for the clomid only to destroy my right ovary. After a lot of testing it has been determined I have premature ovarian aging and diminished ovarian reserve. We tried our first IVF cycle in September of 2012. I had such a good feeling that is was going to work. Went to the doctor for my monitoring and got the phone call we were pregnant. Unfortunately there was something wrong and two weeks later everything was gone. I am not giving up hope but with the infertility procedures and meds being so expensive I don't know how long we can continue. Just looking for friends in the same situation to talk to support and help through all of this because there are times it is very overwhelming.

Welcome :wave: Sorry about mc and I hope you don't have to be here long.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Taro - welcome to the group! These women are lovely and very supportive, I think you will be happy here :) 

Fisher - Yes this thread is GREAT! I've joined a lot of threads since I've been on BnB but I've only stayed committed to this one! :hugs: Sorry the secretary was so insensitive! People just don't get it but I actually agree with dazed. I would have told her, I mean I know TTC and infertility is kind of like a private thing but I've actually told all of my family and close friends since the beginning. And since I'm young strangers don't really ask me when I'm going to have a baby so I don't really have to worry about that too much right now. I just told people because I hate holding things in and it just ... idk they're my family and if they love me they will understand. Sorry for the rant! 

AFM - I go in to RMA tomorrow to b/w and an ultrasound to see where and what my period is doing and if she's going to come at all since I've been on Lupron. :) Can't wait, minus the getting up at 6AM on a Saturday!


----------



## ickle pand

I'd have told her too Fisher. It probably hasn't entered her tiny mind about how upsetting asking people questions like that is. Don't let her make you feel awkward - she should be the one that feels awkward for being so nosy!

Taro - Welcome to this group :)

Ash - Like the new avatar pic. You look really pretty :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ickle :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Fisher, I am so sorry that women was so rude to you!!! :hugs::hugs: People can be so rude and insensitve at times!!! They just don't get it unless they have been through infertility struggles like us ladies. :nope:

@Taro, Welcome to the group!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome6.jpg


@Ash, thats great you will be able to move forward with your cycle and figure out what is going on with your AF taking it's sweet time showing up!!! You do look vey nice in your new avatar pic as well!!! Your new hair style looks pretty. Good luck hun!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient. 

So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle. 

I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army. 

I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.

The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
Ash-Good luck tomorrow
Fisher- Sorry that people are so rude. They don't understand what we go through.
Taro-Welcome to the Group
Wannabe- I am glad the talk with the Dr went well. I hope you will finally get your BFP.
How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi ladies, it has been a long while since I last wrote on here. I am currently in limbo. We have been TTC for 9 years and I had a MC in June (2nd Pregnancy in 6 years, the previous also MC). I am now 1 week late, have had lots of cramping and sharp abdo pains. Slightly sore BB's and sore nipples. Last week 11dpo and 2 days prior to my period I did a test which was negative. I have also done a couple of OPKs as I have heard they will show positive if PG however both negative (lighter test line).I will test in a couple of hours (after I finshed work), if negative then I am worried what is going on as all unusual for me. Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good pnut. Impatiently waiting for AF though lol! 6 days to go I think. Someone from another thread did an overlay of my chart and her last BFP chart and they're almost identical after ov. I hope that's a good sign. There's a link in my journal if you want to see it. I'm trying not to get excited though and just think ahead to next month and the clomid.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ickle pand said:


> I'm good pnut. Impatiently waiting for AF though lol! 6 days to go I think. Someone from another thread did an overlay of my chart and her last BFP chart and they're almost identical after ov. I hope that's a good sign. There's a link in my journal if you want to see it. I'm trying not to get excited though and just think ahead to next month and the clomid.


I hope you get your BFP soon. Thats exciting, but like you said don't get your hopes up


----------



## wannabeprego

LornaMJ said:


> Hi ladies, it has been a long while since I last wrote on here. I am currently in limbo. We have been TTC for 9 years and I had a MC in June (2nd Pregnancy in 6 years, the previous also MC). I am now 1 week late, have had lots of cramping and sharp abdo pains. Slightly sore BB's and sore nipples. Last week 11dpo and 2 days prior to my period I did a test which was negative. I have also done a couple of OPKs as I have heard they will show positive if PG however both negative (lighter test line).I will test in a couple of hours (after I finshed work), if negative then I am worried what is going on as all unusual for me. Has anyone else experienced this??

Welcome back!!:flower: I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed, good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope your AF is late because there is a BFP just around the corner!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> I'm good pnut. Impatiently waiting for AF though lol! 6 days to go I think. Someone from another thread did an overlay of my chart and her last BFP chart and they're almost identical after ov. I hope that's a good sign. There's a link in my journal if you want to see it. I'm trying not to get excited though and just think ahead to next month and the clomid.

That's exciting hun!!! Fingers crossed that it is a good sign and that there is a BFP is in store for you this cycle!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: 

I am going to pop by your journal to take a look shortly!!:thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

well had my HSG today and the doctor doing the procedure there said nothing appeared to be blocked and everything appeared normal...hes 95%sure. ill know more monday when he has had the chance to look at it more closely yayyy! im soooo relieved! now im cramping like heck! and it hurts to sit down lol but the procedure wasnt that bad. but i NEVER want to do it again!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow Fisher I am truly amazed and appalled at people....going through this LTTTC has really opened my eyes on how much the slightest comment could hurt someone. I pray that your secretary never has to feel what we feel in order to understand or learn that lesson because I would wish this on my worst enemy....but wow....again...amazed!

Ash - love the pic!

Wannabe - glad you are able to start this cycle...that is awesome...can you please let me know how much your initial cycle of meds costs you? Just in case I need to go down that route!

Panda - welcome to the group!!!

Tarot - welcome...so sorry about your miscarriage. Did you get enough eggs to do a FET cycle?

AFM - I started my femara last night...nothing major to report.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sugar, I am so glad to hear your HSG was good and your tubes were open!! I am sure you are relived and glad it is over with!!! :happydance::happydance:

@TTC, I was given an estimate of 3k for one cycle of IVF, but I haven't gotten the exact figures yet because I have to speak with one of the nurses so I can get the exact doses and drug info. Right now I just have general info aout the drug schedule. But, once I get the more detailed info about dosage I will update you with how much it is going to cost me. :thumbup: I am hoping to get that more detailed info no later than Monday so i can shop around and see what Pharmacy can get me the best prices for the drugs. Anywhere I can save $$ I am going to try!!! Every dollar counts in this process!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - so happy to hear that your consult went well this morning! 40% chance of success is GREAT :happydance: Do you know what medications you're going to be using? 15% off is amazing!! I'm sure you will get some eggs to freeze, the more you get the better though because I have heard from some other ladies on here that have already been through IVF that normally however many eggs you get 40% of them will fertilize and go on to become embryos). I could be totally wrong about that but I'm pretty sure that's what I read and the cost of FET doesn't sound too bad, so worst case scenario at least you have another option ya know? If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? Being excited and terrified are totally normal emotions! I'm seriously having the same emotions it's like ... wow we're here and this is the end of the road for treatment and so if it doesn't work it's like omg ... now we have to talk about donor eggs/sperm, immunization testing, surrogacy, it's all pretty scary buuuut IVF has GREAT success rates and you can do it a couple of times before moving on to some other options. Still scary as heck though! Just try to keep a PMA during the whole thing! I'm here for you if you need to talk :hugs:

Lorna - so sorry to hear about your miscarriages :hugs: FX'd this cycle is the one! Sometimes your period can just be late, it doesn't always mean there is anything wrong but you could be pregnant :) 

ickle - FX'd the witch either comes on time or stays away! What are you trying next cycle, clomid right? 

sugar - so happy to hear that you're HSG went fine and everything looks good right now! I feel the same way you do about it, it wasn't that bad but I wouldn't really want to do it again! 

ttcbaby - thinking of you! 

pnuts - did that referral come through yet?!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I still need to get the medication specifics and dosage for the entire month. The Dr office gave me a calender with an over view of the meds, but I don't know how modified or exact it will be based on my personal back ground.

From what I can tell from the medical schedule, it looks like Lupron starting CD 21, then Estradiol, and it says to start gonadotropins next, than HCG and progesterone. Does that sound like what your medical cycle will be? What dosage of Lupron are you on? The Dr. mentioned on the phone to me that he wanted to start me on 300 units of gonadotropins on CD 21 during the phone consult. I can't figure out which specific medication that is though? Is that the Lupron??:shrug:

I am going to make sure I talk to the nurse on Monday so I can get the specific details about the medication dosage, so I can undrstand my costsbetter. Right now I feel confused about the medicine and don't understand it all. The DR office said they have some pharmacies that the feel are good and recommend. However I wanted to shop around a little and see what the best prices I can find will be.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ladies - Thank you all for the welcome to the group. I truly appreciate it and it is nice to know there is somewhere I can go and talk to people that feel the same way and keep the threads active.

TTC - Unfortunately no. I only made two eggs and both were implanted. That is part of my problem. Even on the dosage of medication I was on plus taking DHEA I only made two eggs. 

ASH - Good luck tomorrow. I know that is early to get up on a Saturday but hopefully in the end it will all be worth it.

Lorna - I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything will work out. I know how hard it is but try and stay as positive as possible.

Wannabe - I am glad the consultation went well. Hopefully everything will work out for you and the medications you need will not cost a lot. I know my medications were extremely expensive. I needed folistim which I do not think you are going to be on. The progesterone was like 125 dollars and I know the estrogen tablets were not that expensive at all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - So it sounds like you are on the same method as me, mine is called Down Regulation Protocol. I'm on lupron from CD 21 until I get my period, usually 7-14 days after you start taking it (some women don't get their period while on lupron though), then after you get your period you start the gonadotrophins on CD 3 (gonadotrophins are gonal F, follistim, and I'm sure there are others but those two are the most common I think), then you're on those until your follicles are ready then you do the trigger shot and then you start the progesterone after the egg retrieval to thicken your lining. :)

I'm on 10 units of lupron and once I start the gonadotrophins it goes down to 5 units. 

Taro - thank you :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I posted here a couple of times but its been a while! Ash and wannabe, sounds like you are on similar protocols to me! I did Lupron and Menopur, and it worked for me! Positive vibes are headed your way, fx for you both!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tlm - thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy! How old are you if you don't mind me asking, just wondering since I'm 24 doing IVF!


----------



## tlm

Thanks Ash! No problem, I am 32. I can't remember your specifics, but I would think you being so young your chances with ivf should be great! I am considered young at 32... :) Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tonight is my 12th night of lupron ... my period is late and so the nurse told me to come in tomorrow morning since sometimes lupron can cause a woman to miss her period altogether. She said most likely I will start the gonal F and menopur tomorrow so FX'd! I'm ready to get started! Oh and the doctor told me OH and I have a 60% chance of success.


----------



## tlm

How are you doing on Lupron? I didn't have any side effects. AF showed up on time for me which I was surprised about because I am not regular at all. :)

I have everything crossed for you Ash! Hope you breeze through the rest of your injections! I will keep tabs on you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm actually doing great on the lupron :) Thanks for asking! I did have a headache one night but not even sure if that was related and I've also been EXTREMELY emotional ... but nothing crazy. I think I had a hot flash here and there but who knows ... it's been soooo humid in the city lately

I will definitely keep all of you girls updated on my IVF journey!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wannabe - So it sounds like you are on the same method as me, mine is called Down Regulation Protocol. I'm on lupron from CD 21 until I get my period, usually 7-14 days after you start taking it (some women don't get their period while on lupron though), then after you get your period you start the gonadotrophins on CD 3 (gonadotrophins are gonal F, follistim, and I'm sure there are others but those two are the most common I think), then you're on those until your follicles are ready then you do the trigger shot and then you start the progesterone after the egg retrieval to thicken your lining. :)
> 
> I'm on 10 units of lupron and once I start the gonadotrophins it goes down to 5 units.
> 
> Taro - thank you :hugs:

Thanks for the info Ash!! That helps clear things up for me a little bit more.:thumbup:

My DR office told me about a program that may pay for the majority of my injectible drugs as long as I qualify. I have heard that the process takes about a week and I wish I started it today, but I didn't get the info until this afternoon and I wantd to do some additional research about it before I applied. So first thing monday morning I am going to call there and try to apply. I just hope that they canapprove me in time to help pay for my medications because I am supposed to start the Lupron next Friday. Fingers crossed that they will help pay for the injectible drugs!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I posted here a couple of times but its been a while! Ash and wannabe, sounds like you are on similar protocols to me! I did Lupron and Menopur, and it worked for me! Positive vibes are headed your way, fx for you both!!!

Congrats on your pregnancy!!! I see that you are expecting twins. You must be so excited!!! :happydance::happydance:H&H 9 months to you!!!:flower:


----------



## tlm

Thanks wannabe! I think I am still in shock about twins... Lol!

Good luck to you!! I will be following your progress in the coming months!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! Natural conception..I am currently on the waiting list for IVF but I am not going to say anything til I am at least 20 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lorna - huge congrats! :hugs: :happydance: That is amazing and inspiring! Stick bean stick!!!!!


----------



## tlm

Awesome Lorna!! :hugs: Sending positive sticky vibes your way!!


----------



## wannabeprego

LornaMJ said:


> Hi everyone Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! Natural conception..I am currently on the waiting list for IVF but I am not going to say anything til I am at least 20 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!

Congrats on your BFP!!! Wow, that is amazing after all of the years you have been TTC!!! :happydance: I really hope that you will go on to have a H&H 9 months this time hun!!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## sugarpi24

Lorna that is amazing!!! I hope its a sticky bean!!! After so long of ttc that's awesome! I'm sure you guys are ready :) you've given me hope!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks for all your lovely messages, its good to speak to people who know what we are and have gone through....and I really hope it has given you all hope with a long road which will eventually lead you all there :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - thanks for letting me know....wow $3000....I am paying about $1000 for my IUI meds right now.....The program to help with the meds....how would you qualify???? Is it according to annual salary and stuff like that? If you dont mind me asking...

TLM - congrats on your pregnancy! Awesome!!!!!

Ash - thanks hun...thinking of you too...let us know how your dr appt goes!

Tarot - oh I gotcha so when you go through with the next IVF you will do the whole process again?

Lorna - WOW.....how awesome is that....a natural conception...hun that is soooo wonderful...congrats!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I will PM you the info about the program!! I have heard that your income needs to be under 100k a year to qualify for the program, but I am not sure what the other qualifications are.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lorna - Congrats. Wishing you all of the best.

TLM - Congrats to you too. Twins is exciting.

TTC - sometimes people donate meds to a doctor's office. Ask you doctor and see if they have received any donated meds. I am hoping our Dr with let us do a few cycles of IUI before I go back to the IVF. My insurance covers unlimited IUI but only covers two IVF cycles a lifetime and in the end we may need to use donor eggs so I want to save the other IVF if we need to donor eggs. 

ASH are you using a DR in NYC? I am looking to see someone for a second opinion but the thought of going into the City for the monitoring is not appealing to me but would entertain the idea if the Dr was amazing. 

Wannabe - I wish you luck. Hopefully you guys will qualify for the program.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah Ash we're doing clomid. I wish it was next week already so I'd know where we were. Need to be more patient lol! 

Sugar - glad to here your HSG was clear. That'll be a weight off your mind. 

Congrats Lorna! Stick little bean, stick!!


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome to the newbies best thread ever, you will find a lot of support here x

Ash - I agree with ttc say you have to wait for AF before you can have surgery..

Sugar - glad nothing blocked and all ok.. Now roll on that BFP 

Lorna - congratulations soooo happy for you ! Xx

Ikle - how's things? X

Afm - nothing new waiting for AF which should be here next wednesday then 1 down 2 to go then we can start round 2 ivf x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Taro - yes I'm using a doctor in NYC. I live here so his office is about a 15 minute walk for me! I go to RMA NY, it's a really nice place, the people are nice. It is extremely busy and so sometimes you tend to feel like you see a different doctor everyday and sometimes that is true but I can e-mail my doctor at any time and I usually hear back within a couple of hours, also each doctor has I think 2 nurses and you are ALWAYS able to keep in touch through them as well. I see Dr. Copperman. A lot of people have negative things to say like that he's condescending or blunt but I do not agree whatsoever. When OH and I first had our consult with him he was very helpful in answering all of my questions, he took his time, it didn't feel rushed and he had a solid plan for me and told me that I would be pregnant by the end of this year. Now, obviously he can't make sure of that buuuut he has tried really hard and is still trying his best. There are many other doctors in the practice so go with whoever you prefer but I really love my doctor. Do you mind me asking where you live because they have a RMA NJ and I have been reading through these threads that Dr. Morris at that clinic is amazing as well so check that out if that's closer to you! Best of luck :hugs:

Ickle - good luck with your clomid cycle! TTC definitely teaches you patience! Honestly, before I started this process I had none and now I'd say I'm pretty patient! :haha: We're all rooting for you :hugs:

Lucylou - thanks! I did tell her yesterday that it depended on my period and she was late so she just said to let her know exactly when I know something more, so. I have a very nice boss as long as I let her know in advance! Are you waiting 3 cycles to do IVF again, sorry I'm just lost!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good just waiting for AF. She's due on Thursday, but I hope she doesn't appear lol!


----------



## sugarpi24

Ever since I got the hsg done ive been in pain all day...I think its just from what I ate I dunno...but I cant go potty and I cant stand straight or hardly walk. I think its constipation...I don't think it was from the procedure...but who knows...called the doctor about it...and they called and prescribed me a new antibiotics incase that is what is wrong...they want to cover the bases...so that's good. Hope I can get to feeling better today. By the way chocolate exlax tastes just like chocolate!!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

I got a urine infection after my HSG which is apparently quite common. Antibiotics cleared it up though and I got pregnant the following cycle. Hopefully you'll have the same good luck :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sugar - hopefully the meds do the trick and you start to feel better. I got a urinary tract infection when I had my last IUI ... I think it's because they're messing around down there and it's just prone to infection. I'm sure you will feel better soon! 

AFM - I just got back from my b/w ultrasound this morning and TMI warning ......... I got my period pretty much full flow while the doctor was doing the ultrasound so .... CD 1 for me today and she said that they MAY start my medications tonight but they might just have me come back on CD 3 and then start the meds that day, she said it all depends on where my levels are from the b/w. Kind of wish I could just start today but obviously I want to do it right and I am kinda happy that my period did show up and wasn't just a no show.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Lorna~Congrats, i hope you have a sticky bean and a HH 9 months,

Hello ladies,
How is everyone else doing? I am still waiting on my darn referral. There is a chance I can get pregnant this month because of taking clomid 100mg, but we will see. I am not getting my hopes up. I hope you all are enjoying your weekend


----------



## tlm

Yay Ash!! I know what you mean about being eager to get started! You are so close and another day or two wont matter! Hopefully your levels will be good and you'd an start today. I stated Menopur the day after AF started! Good luck!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you tlm! :hugs: Ah I can't wait to see how many follicles and eggs I end up getting, so fun! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

tarot - thanks for the info. I will ask my drs office about it.

Ash - woohoo for af finally showing but it looks like she wanted an audience...LOL...hey at least she is here right? I know you are anxious I feel ya...I am so ready to start my injections that I keep wishing these days away so I can head to florida. LOL

sugar - I am sure the antibiotics will help if there is a slight infection there.


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> Ever since I got the hsg done ive been in pain all day...I think its just from what I ate I dunno...but I cant go potty and I cant stand straight or hardly walk. I think its constipation...I don't think it was from the procedure...but who knows...called the doctor about it...and they called and prescribed me a new antibiotics incase that is what is wrong...they want to cover the bases...so that's good. Hope I can get to feeling better today. By the way chocolate exlax tastes just like chocolate!!! :)

Ouch... sorry you aren't feeling very good!!! I hope you feel better soon!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully between the antibitotics andthe stool softner you will beback to 100% again soon!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Sugar - hopefully the meds do the trick and you start to feel better. I got a urinary tract infection when I had my last IUI ... I think it's because they're messing around down there and it's just prone to infection. I'm sure you will feel better soon!
> 
> AFM - I just got back from my b/w ultrasound this morning and TMI warning ......... I got my period pretty much full flow while the doctor was doing the ultrasound so .... CD 1 for me today and she said that they MAY start my medications tonight but they might just have me come back on CD 3 and then start the meds that day, she said it all depends on where my levels are from the b/w. Kind of wish I could just start today but obviously I want to do it right and I am kinda happy that my period did show up and wasn't just a no show.

WOO HOO!! I am so glad that the :witch: finally showed up even thoughthe timing was horrible right in the middle of your ultrasound!!:blush: Geesh, AF has the worst timing, I swear!!! I know for me it has come on Saturday several months in a row now and my weekend went to crap because I felt all PMS'ey.:wacko:

Even though you have to come back on CD 3 at least you can be 100% sure of where you are in your cycle!! I am so excited for you hun!!! :happydance: I got everything crossed for you that you are going to have lots of nice and healthy eggs for retrival!!!:dust::dust::dust:

Did you Dr give you an estimate on how many eggs he thinks you will make based on your age and your medication dosage?


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Lorna~Congrats, i hope you have a sticky bean and a HH 9 months,
> 
> Hello ladies,
> How is everyone else doing? I am still waiting on my darn referral. There is a chance I can get pregnant this month because of taking clomid 100mg, but we will see. I am not getting my hopes up. I hope you all are enjoying your weekend

I am sorry your DR is taking so long to get you a referral, I think you should call your DR office and ask what the hold up is. Or you could find out what fertility DR's are in network for yor health insurance in your area and see if they can contact your DR office to ask for a referral on your behalf. I am not sure how it works though. With myhealth insurance i dont need any referrals and I can just pick an in network dr and just go. I have a PPO plan though. 

Good luck and baby dust to you hun, I hope the clomid did the trick and that you get your BFP this cycle!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Its not my doctor, it's my health insurance it takes 7-10 business days. weekends aren't counted.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - I hope the referral goes through soon! 

wannabe - yes worst timing! I'm pretty much extremely moody today and emotional (we were watching Kung Fu Panda 2 the cartoon movie and I was crying ... it was so sad what happened to his parents) :haha: I am very glad she is here and I'll know exactly where I am in my cycle, it's perfect! Doctor didn't say how many eggs he thought we would get, but today I saw the doctor counting my antral follicles (they are follicles that are there and have the possibility of maturing and on one side she counting around 12-15 I couldn't get a clear count because she was counting under her breath). So I'm assuming ... and I could be completely wrong but I THINK maybe I'll be able to get like .. 12-15.

TTcbaby- Impatient ttc ladies here! It's okay, didn't you say going to Florida was also going to be a semi-vaca for you? I would be very anxious and excited to move forward also! Oh yeah and completely embarrassing that my period came during the ultrasound but it is what it is .. I wish the witch would have waited until we were at home in private! She's a brat!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi ash - you have to wait for 3 periods before you can start IVF again so your ovarys can have a rest so I'm eager to start again! 

Ikle - I know what you mean, I'm due on next week however I will also be more than fine if she doesn't turn up at all ! X


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucy - oh okay! Well I hope it come fast for you!


----------



## ickle pand

I tested earlier because I've been cramping all day and its a bit early for AF but it was a BFN. It's still early days though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - still have my FX'd for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> I tested earlier because I've been cramping all day and its a bit early for AF but it was a BFN. It's still early days though.

Sorry about the BFN hun!!!:hugs::hugs: Fingers cossed that the :witch: stays away and the next time you test it is a BFP!!!:af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I have seen where some fertility clinics offer the option to select embryos to be put back based on the sex of the baby,of course for an additional cost. 

My husband and I would prefer a boy for our first child, although we would be happy with a girl. Of course the main thing is to have a healthy child regardless of the gender.... but still it is an option just the same....:shrug:

I was really surprised when I found out that this was possible. I accidently stumbled onto it when i was doing some google research about IVF & ICSI. I had no idea it was even an option. 

I know in general there are so many other factors to worry about othe than the gender... First off you have to hope you get enough eggs, and than hope you get a good amount of healthy embryos to make sure they are good enough for transfer, and hope and pray that there are some left over for FET after if the first cycle isn't a success... so in the grand scheme of things picking the gender might not even be an option if there aren't a good amount of healthy embryos. I can only afford one cycle of IVF so the aditional costs for gender selection might not be a practical choice for me. But I am going to ask my clinic just the same to see how it would work and the costs involved.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ash - I live in Nassau County and am seeing someone over here. The one thing I like about my Dr. is he is very upfront and won't sugar coat things which is what both my husband and I need. He always takes time and explains everything. My one thing is I feel like he is pushing me toward donor eggs especially being I only made two eggs on the meds. My company is stationed in NYC but I have the luxury of working from home 99% of the time so I don't have to travel into the city so the thought of heading in every other day for monitoring when it gets to that stage is what is holding me back. I guess I also don't like that I have had to wait so long to talk to my doctor again about what the next step is. 

LucyLou - did you have an IVF procedure and are going for a second one. I just had my first IVF and don't know what I am going to do next but my doctor didn't say anything to me about waiting 3 cycles. Have you been through this before? I hope you don't mind sharing. I am trying to get things straight in my head so I know what I am in store for.

Pnut - hopefully they will get that referal done quickly. Can you at least make the appointment without the referral in case the dr is booked for the next few weeks at least you have a jump on it.

ttc - If I had any left from my cycle I would send them to you but I used everything up except for all of the lupron but that is only good for 28 days so I had to discard that.


----------



## ickle pand

Wow wannabe, I didn't know you could select sex over there. It's illegal here except for medical resons like cases where the couple are carriers of a condition that effects one sex and not the other.


----------



## pinkfee

Ickle - good luck, hope the cramping is for a good reason and your not out until that :witch: shows her face! 

Ash - good luck in your cycle, hope there are lots of lovely eggs waiting for you when you get to your collection. 

Pnut - hope you get your referral soon.


----------



## lucylou7

Ikle - hope it's just to early and your BFP is on the way 

Taro - yes I've had IVF before 14 eggs collected and none fertilised :-( i have rheumatoid arthritis and been on medication for 7 years which could be a cause of the fail... In the uk you have to wait 3 periods before you can start again and this is because you are stimulating your ovarys which isn't normal so the 3 periods are to hive your body time to get back to normal not sure if its the same where you are? Do you have an apponitment soon to find out? X

Lacey - hope your referral comes soon x


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Wow wannabe, I didn't know you could select sex over there. It's illegal here except for medical resons like cases where the couple are carriers of a condition that effects one sex and not the other.

Yeah, if you can afford it than you can do it here in the states. I know alot of people consider it to be unethical though. But I did't know it was illegal where you live. I did read where it is mainly used to make sure the embryo is healthy and doesn't have genetic problems if the parents carry a genetic disease. 

AFM, DH & me are supposed to be going for a hike this afternoon in the woods to check out the fall leaves. They are so pretty here right now. 

Lastnight we just ended up chilling out, we got chinese food, and watched some Red Box movies. We got the movie with Adam Sandler. "That's My Boy" and it was hilarious!!! DH & me were dying laughing.:loopy:


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG... lastnight my Ovulation cramps hurt soooo bad!!!! I think it was from the clomid!! I woke up in the middle of the night in a ton of pain and I had to pop some extra strength tylenol. I was even thinking of taking my RX pain meds because it hurt so bad!!! Uggghhh... :wacko: Luckily the tylenol kicked in fast and I went back to sleep!! All I could think is how bad the cramping will be for the IVF cycle, since you are on the stronger injectible drugs and your ovares are in hyper drive making tons of eggs!! Eeeekk.. I have a feeling it is going to be painful!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I love the idea of picking the gender, although my OH and I will not be doing it. I don't think it's unethical or anything I just think that it's very costly and I mean I REALLLLLLY want a girl but I will take whatever I can get at this point. A boy would be awesome too! Maybe for my next cycle when I want my second child I will choose but right now money is just too tight and it's not doable. I did not know it was illegal in other countries to choose gender ... that's interesting! As far as ovulation cramps, yes you will definitely feel them more when you're on medication. I've had my period since I was 17 and NEVER once felt ovulation pains except when I went on clomid for the first time. And then when I started in on injectables with ovidrel it was even worse. Not sooo bad but still not great. Have fun on your hike today :) It's pretty chilly in the city today and yesterday OH and I took our dog to the boat pond in central park because my OH likes to sail the boats they have there :haha: It was BEAUTIFUL yesterday so I think today we're just going to be staying in. I'm knitting him a scarf and I need to work on it and get it done since it's getting cold! I thought about renting that Adam Sandler movie last night! I love Adam Sandler, I think he is HILARIOUS! Have you seen just go with it?

Taro - I think you will like copperman because he sounds very much like your doctor and he might be willing to do IVF with your eggs. I'm not really familiar with your situation so I cannot really comment much on that. Have you done IVF before with your eggs? If so, what was the outcome? He can do and probably would be willing to do an aggressive treatment to get you pregnant but I'm not Copperman so I can't say for sure. I can say that I really like him and he's very to the point, caring and he does get back to you promptly with any questions you have! Try it out! 

AFM - I woke up and cleaned the apartment this morning! Yay!! I feel so accomplished. I knew that once I started the other meds that I probably wasn't going to want to clean so figured I needed to get it done today :) OH helped, he's so sweet!! I'm staying in and knitting today! I called RMA this morning and I have to go back in tomorrow morning since that will be CD 3 for me, more b/w and ultrasound, most likely starting my meds tomorrow :) Can't wait! 

Pinkfee - thanks! How are you feeling?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies how are you?
Wannabe~ I agree with Ash it is not unethical. I would rather have the gender be a surprise and let nature make the decision. Hubby would like a girl, but we wouldn't do it in a dish or anything like that


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah not unethical :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pnuts - quick question? You said that you wouldn't do it in a dish or anything .. well I'm having IVF and they allow the embryo to grow in a dish before they put it in your uterus .. ? I'm a little bit offended by that statement. Sorry!

Did you end up getting that referral yet? When did you apply for the referral?


----------



## ickle pand

Ash I think she just meant they wouldn't choose the sex of the baby in the dish. I don't think she was saying anything against people getting IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

okay :) Just saying, I'm on fertility meds and that just came off wrong although I don't think that's what she meant.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - I love the idea of picking the gender, although my OH and I will not be doing it. I don't think it's unethical or anything I just think that it's very costly and I mean I REALLLLLLY want a girl but I will take whatever I can get at this point. A boy would be awesome too! Maybe for my next cycle when I want my second child I will choose but right now money is just too tight and it's not doable. I did not know it was illegal in other countries to choose gender ... that's interesting! As far as ovulation cramps, yes you will definitely feel them more when you're on medication. I've had my period since I was 17 and NEVER once felt ovulation pains except when I went on clomid for the first time. And then when I started in on injectables with ovidrel it was even worse. Not sooo bad but still not great. Have fun on your hike today :) It's pretty chilly in the city today and yesterday OH and I took our dog to the boat pond in central park because my OH likes to sail the boats they have there :haha: It was BEAUTIFUL yesterday so I think today we're just going to be staying in. I'm knitting him a scarf and I need to work on it and get it done since it's getting cold! I thought about renting that Adam Sandler movie last night! I love Adam Sandler, I think he is HILARIOUS! Have you seen just go with it?
> 
> Taro - I think you will like copperman because he sounds very much like your doctor and he might be willing to do IVF with your eggs. I'm not really familiar with your situation so I cannot really comment much on that. Have you done IVF before with your eggs? If so, what was the outcome? He can do and probably would be willing to do an aggressive treatment to get you pregnant but I'm not Copperman so I can't say for sure. I can say that I really like him and he's very to the point, caring and he does get back to you promptly with any questions you have! Try it out!
> 
> AFM - I woke up and cleaned the apartment this morning! Yay!! I feel so accomplished. I knew that once I started the other meds that I probably wasn't going to want to clean so figured I needed to get it done today :) OH helped, he's so sweet!! I'm staying in and knitting today! I called RMA this morning and I have to go back in tomorrow morning since that will be CD 3 for me, more b/w and ultrasound, most likely starting my meds tomorrow :) Can't wait!
> 
> Pinkfee - thanks! How are you feeling?

I am glad that you and your OH had a good time yesterday. Sailing in the park sounds very nice!!! I love canoeing myself!!:flower: I haven't ever seen that movie, but since you recommend it I will have to check it out sometime! You will have to show us your scarf you are knitting when you get done!! That is very sweet of you to knit him a scarf!!:winkwink:

DH & me just got back from hiking in the state park with our dog. It was a very pretty fall day here and the leaves are changing alot in comparison to last weekend when we hiked. We hiked for about 2 hours on a trail through the woods that leads down to a river and than walked along the river. We sat on a bench by the river side and had a snack. It was a nice hike and everyone enjoyed it. 

We are watching that movie "The Raven" on On Demand now, and later DH wants to watch the Steelers foot ball game. He is a hard core Steelers fan. I am not a big foot ball fan, but I try to act interested to make him happy.:haha::blush:


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabee - I am sorry you are in such pain. I don't produce many eggs so when I did my clomid and injectible cycles it really didn't feel any different for me. Hopefully all of the pain will produce great eggs!! I am glad you enjoyed your weekend though. 

LucyLou - I don't speak to my doctor until the 30th of October. It feels like it is such a long way away. I then have an appointment with a different doctor on November 13th for a second opinion on things. Which really seems like light years away? You would think after 3 years of trying my patience would be better but my patience is definitely broken lately.

Ash - I did 6 cycles of clomid with no procedures and one cycle of injectibles with IVF. I have a condition called premature ovarian aging with diminished ovarian reserve. On all of the drugs I only made two eggs. They were both retrieved and both of them fertilized. They were both transfered and for a short while everything was great. About two weeks after we found out it worked everything went south. My doctor feels like it could take several cycles and I still may never produce eggs that will be able to continue a viable pregnancy. At least now I feel like maybe I have some options with regard to doctors knowing you really like him.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> Pnuts - quick question? You said that you wouldn't do it in a dish or anything .. well I'm having IVF and they allow the embryo to grow in a dish before they put it in your uterus .. ? I'm a little bit offended by that statement. Sorry!
> 
> Did you end up getting that referral yet? When did you apply for the referral?




ashknowsbest said:


> okay :) Just saying, I'm on fertility meds and that just came off wrong although I don't think that's what she meant.

No Ash god no, I am so sorry if I hurt your feelings. I didn't mean IVF, I mean picking the gender by using a dish. I like letting nature take its course on the gender thing


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? To answer everyone's question I finally got my referral. The fertility clinic called me about half hour ago. My DH and I have to attend a Seminar on the 30th at 6pm, it will be about an hr and a half long. My actual appointment is Nov 8 at 12:45pm. I also have to call my OBGYN to see if they can send them a referral for my husband as well. They can only do test on me because they only got a referral for me. They want to do testing on my husband.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I got that after I thought about it and didn't just react irrationally!!!! I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable or anything, you'll have to forgive me as I've been a raging bitch from the lupron. I really don't know how my OH has even dealt with me at all these past 2 weeks! Bless him! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I also got the go to start all of my meds. I'll be taking the following until Thursday:

Menopur - 1 vial of powder mixed with the liquid
Gonal F - 150 units
Lupron - 5 units

So much it seems. When I did my injectables cycles I only ever was put on 75 units or 35 of gonal F so I'm hoping I get lots of follicles! :happydance: I really never thought I would be so excited to start injecting myself with 3 things a day! 

I'm sitting at home, relaxing, I'm going to bake some scones :)


----------



## lucylou7

Taro - I know what you mean I thought every thing was going to drag and take forever on first round of IVF but it didn't and it actually all flew by... It does seem like a life time at the beginning when your first waiting... 

Wannabe - sounds like a lovely weekend Hun xx

Lacey - glad you got your referral Hun 

Afm - witch came full force this morning absolutely no warning I'm a little gutted one way as I though as I'm off some of my RA meds I thought we may get a natural miracle but things are never that easy is it :-( xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> I also got the go to start all of my meds. I'll be taking the following until Thursday:
> 
> Menopur - 1 vial of powder mixed with the liquid
> Gonal F - 150 units
> Lupron - 5 units
> 
> So much it seems. When I did my injectables cycles I only ever was put on 75 units or 35 of gonal F so I'm hoping I get lots of follicles! :happydance: I really never thought I would be so excited to start injecting myself with 3 things a day!
> 
> I'm sitting at home, relaxing, I'm going to bake some scones :)

Ash I am happy for you, as for you being a bitch, its all good. My poor DH has been dealing with me on Clomid 50mgs and then 100mg, I have been irritable, bitchy and don't want to be touched because it over heats me. This has went on for the last 7 cycles. It's sweet how they deal with us because they know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucy - so sorry to hear that your AF showed up .. but excited for you at the same time because you're getting closer and closer to your next IVF cycle! :hugs:

Pnuts - oh yeah clomid will do a number on you! Yes our OH's are very sweet!! In my opinion that's the least they could do, we're the ones that have to take all of the medication, etc.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah, I have a feeling my DH will gain weight with me during my pregnancy. When I am stressed, he is stressed and vise versa. It's like we feed off of each other. I love them him and I are so close


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucy, I am so sorry that the evil :witch: arrived!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: 

@Ash, I am so excited for you that you are starting your meds hun!!! :happydance: Keep me updated on how everything goes with them please!!! :winkwink:

AFM,I spoke to the nurse at my fertility office today and she told me the detailed break down of my meds that I will be taking for my November IVF cycle. 


Lupron 10 units - every day starting CD 21 for 8 to 10 days for Stims
Gonal F 300 - 8 days ( 3 pens at $744.00 each)
Menopure 37.5
Progesterone - 1 box of crinone cream vaginal inserts, 30 of these
HCG Ovidrel trigger shots x2 (I can use the one I already have left over from my canceled IUI cycle this month but I need to buy one more shot to have a high enough dosage)

The grand total for my meds is about $3,093.00 as long as I did the math correctly when I was on the phone with the nurse today. I am not sure how much the shipping costs will be just yet though. 

As you can see the most expensive drug is the Gonal F pens. :dohh:

I applied for a program today to get assistance to help pay for the 
Gonal F drugs though and I am hoping I get approved, because it could save me about $2,200.00. The only problem is that the application process can take up to 2 weeks and I need to have the Gonal F ordered in advance of when AF arrives so I can start the injections shortly after AF arrives. 

I don't know if it is worth post poning my IVF & ICSI cycle to the month of December to give it enough time to see if I can get approved for the free Gonal F drug or not... There are no guarantees of approval. I also will be traveling up north for the infertility treatments and the month of December gets nasty weather wise with the cold and snow. I didn't want to be driving 45 minutes from where I will be staying with family in a winter snow storm tomy fertility office for teatments. The month of November stays some what mild up there so the timing is perfect to go up there for my IVF & ICSI cycle. 

The nurse is placing an order frall of my medications except for the Gonal F pens because I told her I am waiting to see if I can get approved for the financial assistance to help with the Gonal F.

Any thoughts on this girls? hmmmm.....:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - What CD are you today? What are the requirements to get the assistance paying for the Gonal F? Once I know this information I can help you more...from what I know NOW, I wouldn't wait for the approval from the company that's willing to help ... I would just move forward, if you have the money of course.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wannabe - What CD are you today? What are the requirements to get the assistance paying for the Gonal F? Once I know this information I can help you more...from what I know NOW, I wouldn't wait for the approval from the company that's willing to help ... I would just move forward, if you have the money of course.

I don't know all of the requirements just yet. I just did the initial phone screening today and somone is going to be calling me back tomorrow with the application and with more details about the process. So far i meet the general requirements. 

I will keep you updated on how it all pans out. I think in general I can wait a couple of days to see what happens but if it gets to close to the date that I need to have the drugs than I probably won't delay and will just move forward with ordering the drugs. I would be very upset if I delayed the cycle for December and I wasn't approved.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I agree with you 100%! I think it's smart to continue on with the application but then order the meds at the very last second that you can and they'll still get to you in time! The place where I get my meds they do overnight shipping so maybe that'll be an option! And you're going to the need the lupron way before the gonal F or menopur so maybe you could just get that shipped now and then order the gonal F when you get the answer from the company willing to help you pay for them.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @Lucy, I am so sorry that the evil :witch: arrived!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Ash, I am so excited for you that you are starting your meds hun!!! :happydance: Keep me updated on how everything goes with them please!!! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM,I spoke to the nurse at my fertility office today and she told me the detailed break down of my meds that I will be taking for my November IVF cycle.
> 
> 
> Lupron 10 units - every day starting CD 21 for 8 to 10 days for Stims
> Gonal F 300 - 8 days ( 3 pens at $744.00 each)
> Menopure 37.5
> Progesterone - 1 box of crinone cream vaginal inserts, 30 of these
> HCG Ovidrel trigger shots x2 (I can use the one I already have left over from my canceled IUI cycle this month but I need to buy one more shot to have a high enough dosage)
> 
> The grand total for my meds is about $3,093.00 as long as I did the math correctly when I was on the phone with the nurse today. I am not sure how much the shipping costs will be just yet though.
> 
> As you can see the most expensive drug is the Gonal F pens. :dohh:
> 
> I applied for a program today to get assistance to help pay for the
> Gonal F drugs though and I am hoping I get approved, because it could save me about $2,200.00. The only problem is that the application process can take up to 2 weeks and I need to have the Gonal F ordered in advance of when AF arrives so I can start the injections shortly after AF arrives.
> 
> I don't know if it is worth post poning my IVF & ICSI cycle to the month of December to give it enough time to see if I can get approved for the free Gonal F drug or not... There are no guarantees of approval. I also will be traveling up north for the infertility treatments and the month of December gets nasty weather wise with the cold and snow. I didn't want to be driving 45 minutes from where I will be staying with family in a winter snow storm tomy fertility office for teatments. The month of November stays some what mild up there so the timing is perfect to go up there for my IVF & ICSI cycle.
> 
> The nurse is placing an order frall of my medications except for the Gonal F pens because I told her I am waiting to see if I can get approved for the financial assistance to help with the Gonal F.
> 
> Any thoughts on this girls? hmmmm.....:shrug:


Wow wannabe that is really expensive. I am kinda scared to see what my insurance will cover and what they won't. I hear they don't cover IUI or IVF. It never seizes to amaze me, My husband fights for everybody's freedom and we are said to have the best insurance but it don't fully covered the infertility unless it is the soldier. As for waiting, if you don't have the money I would put it off a month just in case. What is another month going to do? I mean you and your OH have gotten through plenty of months. I would just hate to see you have hardships if you don't have the money. If you have the money, I wouldn't wait. You do what will be best for you and your OH. I know you will make the best decision


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls!!! :hugs: I really appreciate it!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ash, yeah the pharmacies overnight the drugs since they need to be kept cool so I was thinking of waiting to the last minute if possible just like you suggested!! :thumbup:

@Pnut, yes it is expensive and I dont have any infertility benefits. This 1 IVF & ICSI cycle is going to costs me about 8k total with drugs and monitoring included and I am using one of the best priced fertility centers I could find, and I am driving the 6 hours to go to the clinic because it will cost me about half of what my fertility center would charge me for the same services. :wacko: I am lucky I have family close to the clinic so I don't have to worry about paying for lodging on top of everything else!! That is what makes it all so stressful because it is all one big expensive gamble!!!! I only purchased one cycle so I am loosing out on a discount of about $2,100 bucks if this first cycle isn't a success and I dont have any frozen embryos to try another cycle if the first fresh cycle doesn't work. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that this first cycle is a success!! I am nervous and excited all at the same time right now!!! :wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabe~ are they letting you do a payment plan or is it all upfront?


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> wannabe~ are they letting you do a payment plan or is it all upfront?

I am doing self pay with a 15% military discount which is available when you pay up front. However they do offer financing through the clinic and you can pay in monthly installments which can make it much more affordable. If you want the info for my clinic I can PM it to you. Do you live on the East Coast???


----------



## wannabeprego

I am not sure if this info would help out anyone on the thread but I found a free IVF clinical trial in New York City... if anyone is interested than let me know and I can PM the info to you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can I get that link wannabe - I'm curious!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Can I get that link wannabe - I'm curious!

Sure, no problem, I will PM it to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> wannabe~ are they letting you do a payment plan or is it all upfront?
> 
> I am doing self pay with a 15% military discount which is available when you pay up front. However they do offer financing through the clinic and you can pay in monthly installments which can make it much more affordable. If you want the info for my clinic I can PM it to you. Do you live on the East Coast???Click to expand...

No I'm not on the east coast but might be sometime next year. I am just wondering what to expect. I am on the west coast


----------



## wannabeprego

Some additional info about the gender selection option aka PGD...

I read online trough my research how in Europe it is illegal to use PGD for gender selection, but in the USA you can do it as long as you can afford it and your clinic offers it. 

I just spoke to my clinic and it would cost us an additional $3,500.00 to do the PGD for gender selection so we won't be able to afford it!!! We are already struggling to be able to afford the IVF & ICSI along with the meds since we are self pay.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> wannabe~ are they letting you do a payment plan or is it all upfront?
> 
> I am doing self pay with a 15% military discount which is available when you pay up front. However they do offer financing through the clinic and you can pay in monthly installments which can make it much more affordable. If you want the info for my clinic I can PM it to you. Do you live on the East Coast???Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not on the east coast but might be sometime next year. I am just wondering what to expect. I am on the west coastClick to expand...

Okay, I know what you mean. If you decide you want the info than let me know and I can always PM it to you later if you decide you want it!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Like i said before, I would rather have my husband and my sperm and egg decided what we are having. Thanks for the information though


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - I thought about doing PGD but it is really expensive so I'm just going to let the doctors decide what sperm they choose to put near the egg and go from there. I reallly want a girl but would still be very happy with a boy! My OH already has a boy from his previous marriage so he's really rooting for girl!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I don't care what I have but my husband would love a little girl because he has 2 boys already


----------



## wannabeprego

Yeah, when I saw how expensive it was I decided against it. The cost to do it is even more than my IVF meds would be. There is no way we could afford it anyways. I just wanted to let you girls know how pricey it is and what my final decision was going to be. I think everyone has to decide on their own what would work best for their situation and I can understand why many people would chose not to do it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

But I just need to get pregnant first! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I know right... After all we have been through it seems like it is going to take a divine intervention.... :dohh: To be honest I would be happy to just get pregnant after I drop all of the big bucks with a healthy baby regardless of the sex!!! Lordy.... Fingers crossed for us both!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

We'll get there!! We all will :) I go through spurts of anxiety about this IVF business because I just think sometimes it's not going to work .. anyone else?


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> We'll get there!! We all will :) I go through spurts of anxiety about this IVF business because I just think sometimes it's not going to work .. anyone else?

I am right there with you girl!!! :wacko: I have had many moments where I was having a major freak out!!! I have been second guessing myself several times and thinking maybe if I put it off and try a little longer I could get pregnant and save myself thousands, but I just know being realistic the odds are so low for DH & me with our issues that I would just be fooling myself. Unfrotunatly these are the cards that my DH & me have been dealt so I need to find a way to accept it. And the IVF is like the last resort and the final stop as far as fertility options so that makes it seem even more scary and final!!! I am worried because I am only able to pay for one full IVF & ICSI cycle so if I dont get pregnant on the first fresh cycle I have to hope and pray that I will have some frozen embryo's to try to transfer next to do another cycle. Other wise if I don't have many healthy embryos, or any frozen, and I dont get my BFP on the fresh cycle than I am screwed and back at square one starting all over again, and it is going to be a long time before DH & me can afford to pay for another round of IVF treatment. Fingers crossed for us both that we will get pregnant on the first round!!! 

I think you will be okay Ash since you have more than one attempt through your health insurance right??? The odds are that it is going to work even if you have to do it more than once. Since your DR gave you 60% success the odds are in your favor also!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## fisher640

Tlm & Lorna! 
Congrats! I'll be thinking of you both! I still haven't left this group cause I still relate to and know everyone here better. :blush:


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> OMG... lastnight my Ovulation cramps hurt soooo bad!!!! I think it was from the clomid!! I woke up in the middle of the night in a ton of pain and I had to pop some extra strength tylenol. I was even thinking of taking my RX pain meds because it hurt so bad!!! Uggghhh... :wacko: Luckily the tylenol kicked in fast and I went back to sleep!! All I could think is how bad the cramping will be for the IVF cycle, since you are on the stronger injectible drugs and your ovares are in hyper drive making tons of eggs!! Eeeekk.. I have a feeling it is going to be painful!!!


Of all the possible clomid side effects people talk about that's what I struggled with. I'm not joking I could tell each month when I had two or three eggs and which side they were on just based on how sensitive to touch my belly was.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> OMG... lastnight my Ovulation cramps hurt soooo bad!!!! I think it was from the clomid!! I woke up in the middle of the night in a ton of pain and I had to pop some extra strength tylenol. I was even thinking of taking my RX pain meds because it hurt so bad!!! Uggghhh... :wacko: Luckily the tylenol kicked in fast and I went back to sleep!! All I could think is how bad the cramping will be for the IVF cycle, since you are on the stronger injectible drugs and your ovares are in hyper drive making tons of eggs!! Eeeekk.. I have a feeling it is going to be painful!!!
> 
> 
> Of all the possible clomid side effects people talk about that's what I struggled with. I'm not joking I could tell each month when I had two or three eggs and which side they were on just based on how sensitive to touch my belly was.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your story!!! I am glad I am not the only one. It seems like it is pretty common for the extreme OV cramps with the fertility meds. Ahhh the joys of being a women.... LOL... ugghhh... :haha: Men have no idea how easy they have got it!!! :wacko:


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> We'll get there!! We all will :) I go through spurts of anxiety about this IVF business because I just think sometimes it's not going to work .. anyone else?

I totally did and we never made it that far. I had regular freak outs about affording it. About how I would do monitoring while starting my new job. About it not working the first time. How maybe cycles would I be willing to pay for etc. I think there's a LOT to freak out about with IVF. It's high stakes. Tons of emotion, tons of money, tears. We're all exhausted from ttc. I even freaked out up until the very moments before the second line appeared (and im not even exaggerating i was actively thinking about IVF after i peed on the stick) I was fretting about cause I was pretty sure we were at the end of clomid + IUI.


----------



## ickle pand

I quite often get ovary pain around ovulation, probably because of the PCOS. I hope the clomid induced ovary pain isn't much worse than that. 

What other side effects did you ladies have on clomid?


----------



## pinkfee

Wow this thread really moves quickly! 

Thanks Ash i'm still feeling sick but some days are better than others which is an improvement! I also haven't really allowed myself to feel excited about it so far, so its only just starting to sink in and feel real. :)

as for anxiety its only natural to feel it won't work after you've been ttc for so long. I read an article from an IVF doctor that reassured me that said whether you are positive or negative going into the cycle there is no evidence to confirm that it has any physical effect on the outcome. i.e. cycles fail even for the most positive couples and vice versa work for those that didn't think it would.

However I would say trying to be positive about it will just make you happier with the process, which can only be a good thing and really if you think it won't work whats the point of going through all that effort and stress, so when you look at it deep down somewhere inside you, you must think you've got a chance as otherwise you wouldn't be injecting yourself daily with a cocktail of drugs! 

I always had the feeling that me and my OH were just not having sex at the right time (i.e. sperm were never meeting the egg) because my ovulation would change month on month i was just convinced that once a fertilized egg was put back it would work and it did! 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher - I'm happy to hear that I'm not alone! I'm so happy your 5th IUI worked for you and you didn't have to go through IVF, I just started the meds last night and it's just a lot ... How's your pregnancy going by the way?! 

Ickle - when I was on clomid, I was moody, hot flashes and the ovulation pains. That's about all for me though. I hope you have minimal side effects! 

Pinkfee - You're 15 weeks, wow, that went fast! Let it sink in, enjoy it now that you're past the first tri :happydance: I've definitely heard that being positive or negative doesn't really affect it but you're right I wouldn't be going through this if I didn't think I had a chance! And I do think I have a chance but sometimes it just freaks me out that there is a possssibility that it might not work but that is always a risk even with IUI. I just really want it to work the first time and I think that's why I'm having such anxiety. I would really hate to have to go through all of these shots again so I'm hoping for lots of frosties! 

See I always wondered too why I wasn't getting pregnant, always lots of eggs with IUI always tons of sperm .. so I'm a little worried that there's something wrong with my eggs or that the shell is too hard that the sperm can't penetrate it or something .. I just really need to try and relax and not worry about all of that, I'm sure the doctors know what they're doing and they'll make the right decisions but the doctor has it in our plan that we're not doing ICSI. I mean what is I just have an implantation problem .. see all of these thoughts are what gets me going! So sorry for the rant. 

Thank you for your kind words though, it really means a lot to me!


----------



## pinkfee

God we drive ourselves insane don't we! They prefer not to ICSI because its still letting nature take control of the most important bit (the best sperm fertilising the best eggs) we didn't do ICSI the first time round and it still worked, sadly that ended in miscarriage but i don't put that down to the way of fertilisation i just think like any pregnancy whether IVF or not there is always that 1 in 5 stat of MC. I'm not helping am i?! 

You'll be fine, but once that egg gets put back the way that really helped me was to realise its out of my hands, what will be will be... the doctors and i did our best, and all you can do is take the progesterone and hope for the best. Also don't immediately panic if you get a BFN on the day that your supposed to test, a friend of mine got just that, cried, decided to drink alcohol as it was over xmas thinking who cares and then found out she was carrying triplets!!... wait for AF before you think your out. 

And the old adage quality over quantity is still true... you only need 1 good egg. 

xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice about the IVF girls!!! :flower:

I just spoke to the lady about the application process this morning. They request you send them recent pay stubs, tax return, medical bills and proof of ID along with the application. This is because you need to meet the income requirements in order to qualify. The only problem is that they send the application by regular mail which is going to take a couple of days of course. I am not sure where it is being sent from though. I asked if she could email it to me, but she said she couldn't so that is going to slow the process down for sure. :growlmad: 

I don't know if I want to wait around on the assistance though. They send the drugs directly to the DR's office. I am very doubtful that it would be quick enough to make it for this cycle. :nope: I didn't want to be driving around up north in the month of December though. My Dr. office is 45 minutes from where I would be staying with family and I would be nervous about driving in the snow for 45 minutes for an appointment. Especially if there was a snow storm on one of my crucial days like egg retrival or egg transfer. I am getting stressed right now just thinking about it. The program pays for $2,200 of Gonal F drugs. Hmmm... I am not sure what to do girls...:shrug::shrug: I know DH thinks I should just wait until December, but of course he wont be the one up there for the full 3 weeks driving back and forth 45 minutes to the DR's office either. Plus my car isn't that great in the snow. My tires kind of suck. Also there is no guarantee that I will get approved for the benefit and I would be upset if I delayed my entire cycle and I didn't even get the benefit. :growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Wannabe~ You do what you think is best hun. It is nice to have more than 1 option and think about the pros and cons.


----------



## wannabeprego

I just ordered my lupron which starts on CD 21 which is this Friday and the estraidol pills. The RX's should be here by this thursday and I have to sign for them when they come. The lupron doesn't need to be kept cool in the fridge and can just be kept at room temp. :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

That's awesome news Wannabe!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am feeling a little stressed about the timing of my AF and paying for all of the drugs and the IVF ICSI cycle!! We are waiting on a loan to be processed and my sister says she is sending a check on Friday to help out with the IVF costs, but the loan is going to take up to 10 days to process and my sister hasn't asked her husband for permission to give me the money by check yet in the mail to help out with the IVF, so I am nervous she won't be able to help us out!! Than once we deposit the check it will take a few days to clear our account and for the funds to become available. I am hoping my AF will come a little later to give me some more time to get the rest of the funds together for the November cycle. Than on top of that i have to be careful that if my AF comes earlier than normal to have my medications in time that I am supposed to take immediatly following when AF arrives!!! I also have to drive back to my home town 6 plus hours in time to do the first base ultrasound which takes place within 1 to 2 days of AF arriving!!! UGGGgggghhhhh.... :wacko: 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me that this entire process goes smoothly with the timing of everything and for when we get the rest of the funds we are waiting on!!!

Than there is this tiny chance I could be pregnant this cycle.... so I am thinking about that in the back of my mind at the same time!! I am starting to freak out and get stressed worrying about all of this stuff....ARRRGGHHhhhhh:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

My sister was just telling me about her girlfriend that has been through all of the infertility treatments, clomid, IUI, and IVF in the past. Her girlfrien has 1 biological child of her own and an adopted child. Well apparently she was in the process of adopting another child and was using a lawyer going through a private adoption process. Well the mother lied to the lawyer and to my sister's friend about when she was being induced to have her baby, and she had already been induced earlier this week, and was at home with the baby already. She had decided she wasn't going to give the women the baby and hadn't even told anyone. My sister's friend was all ready to get the baby, has a room set up, baby clothes, and bottles. Her girlfriend thinks the lady planned this and just wanted to take their money and had aready decided she was going to keep the baby before now. She told mysister's friend before all of this that she was going to let her be in the delivery room and the date of the induction and everything, and it was all lies. :growlmad:

I feel bad for my sister's friend, but unfortunatly there isn't much protection in a private adoption for the people wanting to adopt. I guess she can get the money back in her tax return that she paid out for the adoption though. 

It just goes to show that adoption is not an easy process, and in many ways could be even more expensive and just as painful as LTTC. That is why i hate it so much when people say to LTTC'ers....."Why dont you just adopt!!!" Like it is so easy to adopt and you just wave a magic wand, and the baby magically appears!!! Grrrr....:growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> My sister was just telling me about her girlfriend that has been through all of the infertility treatments, clomid, IUI, and IVF in the past. Her girlfrien has 1 biological child of her own and an adopted child. Well apparently she was in the process of adopting another child and was using a lawyer going through a private adoption process. Well the mother lied to the lawyer and to my sister's friend about when she was being induced to have her baby, and she had already been induced earlier this week, and was at home with the baby already. She had decided she wasn't going to give the women the baby and hadn't even told anyone. My sister's friend was all ready to get the baby, has a room set up, baby clothes, and bottles. Her girlfriend thinks the lady planned this and just wanted to take their money and had aready decided she was going to keep the baby before now. She told mysister's friend before all of this that she was going to let her be in the delivery room and the date of the induction and everything, and it was all lies. :growlmad:
> 
> I feel bad for my sister's friend, but unfortunatly there isn't much protection in a private adoption for the people wanting to adopt. I guess she can get the money back in her tax return that she paid out for the adoption though.
> 
> It just goes to show that adoption is not an easy process, and in many ways could be even more expensive and just as painful as LTTC. That is why i hate it so much when people say to LTTC'ers....."Why dont you just adopt!!!" Like it is so easy to adopt and you just wave a magic wand, and the baby magically appears!!! Grrrr....:growlmad:


Wannabe~ breathe, calm down, things will work out. That is sad what happen to your sisters friends. Unfort. There is nothing that can be done. You just need to relax. Don't stress yourself out


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks pnut.... I am going to try to relax and calm down... and just think positive thoughts that everything is going to work out just fine for my November cycle!!! I know I am driving my poor DH nuts the last few days with all of the talk about all of the IVF meds, financing and other stuff. I am going to try to stop talking about it all for a few days to give him a break before I drive him batty!!! LOL. 

I think the clomid has got me more hormonal than normal this cycle than normal which isn't helping at all!!! DH and me got into an argument lastnight and the way the dishes were loaded into the dish washing machine, he likes to load it one way and I load it aother way!!! In hind sight it is a dumb argument!!! The majority of our arguments are usually pretty dumb!!!!:dohh:

@Ickle, the side effects I had from clomid were flu like symptoms, body aches, major hot flashes especilly at night, extreme hunger and very emotional. I know every women is different though and reacts to the drug differently. Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay, woah I feel like I missed a lot while at work! 

Pinkfee - you're amazing and your words do make me feel a lot better and comforted! I didn't know that about ICSI, I saw on here that the majority of people are getting ICSI and it makes me feel weird that we're not getting ICSI but my OH doesn't have any sperm problems so I guess that's why? Did you do ICSI the second time around? Wow, triplets and she tested BFN, that's crazy! I honestly don't think I will be doing a test at home ... Thanks again, your support and works of encouragement really mean a lot to me! :hugs:

Wannabe - Okay woah girl! First off, take a deep breath, I know where you're coming from being stressed out buuuut if you don't calm down and relax it's not good for your body or your cycle. Okay so, my periods have been regular, like extremely regular for a year! I went on the lupron and my period ended up being like 4 or 5 days late, so if I were you I would take the lupron, don't stress about all of the loan application and process, your sister, all of that stuff will fall into place within the time that you're on the lupron. My nurse said that (Everyone is different obviously) a lot of women have late periods while on lupron so try not to stress too much about that. If you're CD 21 on Friday and you have about 28 day cycles, you still have 10 or 11 days until AF is supposed to show if she's on time, that's a lot of time to get everything sorted out so really just breath. It's a lot, believe me, I know but it will work out and I know it doesn't seem like you have a lot of time and it's not A LOT but it's not tomorrow. :hugs: As far as the private adoption that your sisters friend tried to do, yes that is very sad :cry: I'm sure it happens to a lot of people, not that it's right but ya know. :hugs: to her! 

I think I got everything thus far. If I forgot to comment on anything I'm sorry! I just got home from work and I'm thinking of laying down, I'm very tired.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ash, I told her to calm down as well. She is stressing herself too much.

AFM: I am going crazy because a lot of people are asking me what my theme is going to be and I have no idea. I am going crazy I already know my babies theme for their room, but not a wedding theme


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....wow lots to catch up on...

Wannabe - how many minus was your gonal f pen? I just got 450 miu for 417.00..... ash is right hun...breathe all will work out....I know it is hard but now is the time to take car of yourself.

Ash - hi hun....which part of your process arenyou on now? Have you started drinking yet?

Ickle - fixed for you hun.

Pnut. - yippeeee on the referral.

AFM - I finished the femara yesterday and went in for my an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results later today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooo wanting this to work.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pnuts - I don't have a theme for my wedding either, don't feel bad ... well that's a bit of a lie I guess, I know that I want a vintage with a modern twist wedding theme but I have NOTHING picked out! 

TTCbaby - I'm on day 2 of all of my meds. I started them yesterday and they include ..... (drum roll)! 
5 units of lupron 
150 units of gonal F 
1liquid mixed with 1 powder of menopur (which burns!)

Have I started drinking yet? No I got that out of my system last week. :haha: No if you've asked if I've started stiming the answer is yes :) You have some GREAT sized follicles right now, I can't wait for you to start your gonal F and see where your follicles go from there! So exciting :hugs: How are you feeling? Are the meds giving you a hard time at all?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the kind words and support girls!!! :hugs:

@TTC, The nurse said the I would need Gonal F 300 for 8 to 10 days depending on how I respond to the meds. Where did you get your Gonal F from? I think the billing lady may of qouted me the wrong price and she told me $744.00 a pen and that I would need 3 of them.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola ash...sorry I am on my tablet which auto corrects everything......lol....I meant did you start stimming....that is hilarious....slip of the finger there. I feel great I start the gonal tonight and I will find out the estrogen number later.

Wannabe - I went to a pharmacy my re recommended. They offer a discount for her patients. Also, there is a 60 rebate in the box, which I was happy to see.

The Dr originally recommended I start on 150 miu of gonal tonight but the nurse said today because of how well I am responding that they might reduce the dosage so I find out when I call in at 5 to get my estrogen levels.


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola ash...sorry I am on my tablet which auto corrects everything......lol....I meant did you start stimming....that is hilarious....slip of the finger there. I feel great I start the gonal tonight and I will find out the estrogen number later.
> 
> Wannabe - I went to a pharmacy my re recommended. They offer a discount for her patients. Also, there is a 60 rebate in the box, which I was happy to see.
> 
> The Dr originally recommended I start on 150 miu of gonal tonight but the nurse said today because of how well I am responding that they might reduce the dosage so I find out when I call in at 5 to get my estrogen levels.

Did you use Freedom Fertility Pharmacy? they list their prices on their website and I think the DR's office messed up the pricing based on what it shows on the web site for that pharmacy. 

the 300 Gonal f is $278 for each pen
the 900 Gonal F pen is the high priced one at $834.00 so hopefully my DR's billing office just qouted me the wrong prices and not the incorrect dosages. That would mean I would be able to save alot of $$!!! Which would be a huge plus for me. I will have to check with my DR office and verify it for sure.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - that would be great if they were wrong! FX'd! 

TTcbaby - so great you feel good! SO many people talk about terrible side effects! I'm glad you're not experiencing any of them! :hugs: Stupid auto-correct!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Ash...But, i just spoke to the DR's office and I misunderstood the dosage and the price the billing office gave me was correct the first time. I am going to be taking 300 of the Gonal F a day in my daily injections, so I will need the gonal F 900 IUI pen after all. So the price is $744.00 per pen after the mail in rebate and I will need the 3 pens....sigh... This medicaion dosage has got me so confused.... i felt like a dumby when i called there! :blush: :wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I have some ideas. I am trying not to spend too much money but for center pieces I want to have mason jars put some rock in the along with a tea light and then navy and silver ribbon and tie a bow around the jar. for wedding favors I will probably do those mints and have little things of bubbles. I am hoping to have our own house, so I can have it in the back yard. The house we are looking at has 7.39 acres. It is also a Victorian, but needs some work


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - sounds really nice! 

Wannabe - Not that you really know, you're not the doctor but why in the world are you doing 300 units per night that seems a bit crazy. I know you've probably said this before but I don't want to go all the way back in the thread but how old are you? I'm just curious because that's such a high dose and I'm just wondering if you could just order two and then if you ended up needing the 3rd you could order that and overnight it to you ... just a suggestion.


----------



## lucylou7

Wow very busy thread girls... 

Fisher - nice to see your still keeping an eye on us all hope you and bump are well 

Wannabe - Hun it will all work out in the end Hun so as every one has said take a deep breath and carry on that's what us LTTTC girls do 

Ash - our doctor is not planning on doing ICSI with us as she thinks it gives the sperm and egg longer to do there dance together whereas ICSI is done the same day which doesn't give them the same chance that's how it was explained to us...

Lacey - glad you have your refferal yey! 

Ttc - ha ha it made me giggle about 'drinking' don't you love technology.. I'm hoping this works for you too hub and gives you your BFP 

Pink - your support and words mean a lot especially as you know how we all feel as you've been there.. Let it sink in now Hun and enjoy it  

Afm - a little down today, 2 more of my friends have announced they ate pregnant and another girl is moving into my team at work and she has just announced she is pregnant.. I just worry will we ever get our turn? What if we get same results with IVF ? I'm just having a down day I think and I will pick myself up I'm just very emotional probably because AF is here too.. Sorry for the moan girls... X


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucylou - thanks for the explanation. That makes sense! :D I just hope it all works out in the end! Don't worry about being down. We all have our days, it's okay! :hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - If I could get that info on the clinical trial in NYC that would be great. Also my lupron had to be in the fridge. I would double check with that. Have the given you the cost yet of freezing any unused embryos? Our insurance didn't cover that and for the facility we used it was $1,500. I finally got my refund from that because we didn't have any to freeze but had to pay that in advance of the procedure.

I will catch up on everyone else shortly


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just FYI to anyone storing any fertility meds. I put everything in the fridge except for the progesterone in oil. I know some of them don't have to be but I just do it to be safe.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucylou - This whole thing is up and down so down days are expected. We are all here to support you. 

Ash - I am glad you are stimming and everything is working well. Hopefully you will only need one try with the IVF. The menopur does really burn. The worst thing for me was the lupron made me so darn hot all of the time and I am still all bruised from the injections.

Pnut - I am glad you got the referral and hopefully your hubby can get one quickly too. 

TTC - I am glad things are going for you this cycle. I hope this will be a lucky cycle.

Wannabe - Just breathe honey. This whole thing causes enough stress and we make ourselves so crazy every once in a while you just need to breathe.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am in my early 30's and the DR also mentioned that they base the medication dosage on the person's weight and height as well. And I got alot of junk in my trunk, so I am assuming that will have an impact on my dosage. I know you are younger and much thinner than me so I am sure you are on lower doses. Thanks for the suggestion about what to do with the Gonal F pens when ordering them. I will keep that in mind 

@lucy, I am so sorry you are feeling down today hun!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@Taro, I PM'ed you the info about the clinical trial. Thank you for the kind words and support!! :hugs::hugs: 

I am feeling a little more mellowed out now I think. I asked the clinic about the financing option and they offer a 50% down payment and than you pay off the balance over 12 months interest free, so that would definatly make the process more manageable and than that way if there is a hold up with the loan coming through or my sister chanes her mind about helping us out we will still be able to pay for everything.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, we did mints in small boxes that were customed with DH @ my name with the wedding date and they were wedding favors for people to take home as well. I made my own center pieces for the reception. We had fake yellow roses in clear vases with stones that I found cheap at the craft store, but they were pretty so you couldn't tell. Your ideas sound very cute!! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

taro - I'm not bruised yet but I expect to be in the next couple of days. I also get very hot from the lurpon! Not fun! How are you doing?

wannabe - that 50% up front and the rest later sounds like a great idea! I'm sure it will all get sorted out.


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - The payment options sound pretty good. Sometimes we just need to take a step back for a minute. This is all so overwhelming at times that we make ourselves even crazier. Thank you for sending me the info on the clinical trial. 

Pnuts - Good luck with the wedding plans. I had it very easy my Hubby and I got married on Halloween so we had these simple wrodeiron pumpkins with candles in them as the centerpieces and we did a trick or treat bar so everyone went home with a full bag of candy just like they would have if they went trick or treating. 

Ash - No the hot flashes are not fun at all and I am a generally hot person to begin with. I am hanging in and doing better. Still impatient for next Tuesday to get here so that I can see my Doctor and discuss what our next step is and where we can go from here.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going back to work today :) Joints aren't too bad and I got some sleep last night so it's all good. FF is annoying me though when I put in today's temp (36.51, which fits in fine with AF being due tomorrow) FF moves my ov date back to CD11 and puts me at 21DPO. Where it is now fits in perfectly with my usual pattern and makes much more sense. I wonder if there's a report button so you can tell them it's being daft?

Oh and since we're talking wedding favours, my SIL made ours as a wedding gift, they were shortbread hearts, wrapped in purple tissue (purple and silver were our colours) and put in little ivory organza bags with silver butterflies printed on them. They were lovely :)


----------



## Dazed

Ooh Ickle - The cookie favors sound lovely. I just made candy wrappers and wrapped them on the Lindt filled squares. Probably took me a good 2-3 days to wrap all of them. They featured mine & DH's names, the date and the background was black and white with two little kids playing dress up with the "groom" giving the "bride" flowers. Pain in the arse, but they turned out lovely.

Sorry, this is about the only think I can really chat about on here since it seems like I'm the only one not going through any sort of treatment.


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe - hope you are feeling calmer, i was on 300 gonal f on my last cycle (which i thought was high aswell) but i'm also in my early 30s and slim, so i think its probably more to do with age than weight! 

Ash - glad I can help, yes we did ICSI on our second cycle as on the day of Egg Collection my OH's sperm sample numbers weren't as high as they would like so they thought ICSI was the better option, so the way i understood it is, if you have lots of eggs and good sperm they will leave them to do it naturally if your struggling a bit with either they send you down the ICSI route. 

Lucy -:hugs: we all had those days hun, you will get there and it will happen. 

Dazed - good to see you and hope your keeping well. 
Ickle - glad your feeling better
Pnuts - good luck with the wedding plans

hope everyone else is doing well and good luck with your cycles this month x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for the kind words and support girls!!!:hugs::flower: I am feeling more relaxed today and I am trying to think positive thoughts aout everything!!:thumbup:

@Pink, I am glad to know that your dosage was the same as mine for the Gonal F, it is probably based on age like you said so it is probably common for us girls in our 30's to be on that dosage. :thumbup:



\DH & me are thinking about going out to a Halloween costume dance party at a night club or bar this weekend!! We have vampire costumes from last year's Halloween that we haven't gotten to use yet because the weather was really bad. We got an ice storm so we ended up staying inside. I just need to go try on my costume and make sure I can still fit into it!!:blush::haha: I am sarching around the internet trying to find a fun place to go to dance and have some drinks. :thumbup:

Does anybody else have any fun Hallween plans?:winkwink:


https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Halloween/SmileyDracTorT.gif


https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Halloween/MoonWitch.gif


https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Halloween/JackBouncesGhosts.gif

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Halloween/HappyHalloweenFenceGhostsBoo.gif

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Halloween/GhostBoo01.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

No halloween plans here ... I think by Halloween I'm going to be so bloated and uncomfortable and not want to go out anyways!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> No halloween plans here ... I think by Halloween I'm going to be so bloated and uncomfortable and not want to go out anyways!

Yeah, I know what you mean about the meds. You just never know how they will affect you until you are on them.:dohh:

I start the lupron this Friday and I don't know how it is going to affect me just yet. Hopefully I won't feel to cruddy to go out dancing. We are looking at going out this weekend since Halloween falls in the middle of the week next week. Most of the night clubs have stuff going on this weekend on either Friday or Saturday night. I have to do some research to find a fun place to go out to still. I love Halloween, it is one of my favorite holidays!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sure you will be fine on the lurpon. Before I took it I heard that the side effects were terrible but then I didn't have any side effects from it that were that bad besides the hot flashes. I could take or leave halloween. I don't not like it but ... I don't count down the days or anything for it. I'm sure you and your DH will find something fun to do!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Ash!! :flower:

I had to request a copy of my medical records from my local fetility office to give to the clinic doing my IVF and it cost me 29 bucks, which I found to be outrgeous, But other than that I have been reading through the medical records this morning because i got them in the mail. And I just realized that my DH's second SA was actually 10 million sperm, with 6.5 million motile sperm and 65% motility. So that is more than what I originally thought the results were. I thought he only had 6.5 million sperm with the same motility, but he actually had 10 million. :dohh: I am not sure if this should affect my decision not try an IUI a few more times before going to the IVF cycle or not.:shrug: I am feeling kind of annoyed that I didn't have the facts right way before now. :growlmad:

However I still realize that I still have the same physical problems, like a possibly damaged tube that if I OV on the ovary on that side than it it isn't possible to do the IUI which is why my last IUI got canceled. Also another reason why I wanted to do the IVF because I was so upset with wasting my money for the ultrasound and blood work for a canceled IUI cycle.:dohh: My odds of 15% success from the DR for the IUI remain the same regardless....:wacko:


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - I hope you find something fun to do this weekend. My husband and I have a party at friends and can't wait until Halloween. We both love Halloween so much that is the day we choose to get married so we will be celebrating our anniversary. We are going as a 50's couple this year and can't wait to wear my poodle skirt. 

Ash - I actually didn't realize how bloated I was until after the whole transfer and everything. When I weighed in at weight watchers I was down over 8 pounds. My scale flucuated like 3 pounds the whole time so I didn't think I was that bloated but I was.

Dazed - I am in a waiting game too right now. I am not scheduled for any type of procedure until after I talk to my doctor next week.


----------



## ickle pand

Halloween isn't such a big celebration over here. It's mostly for kids :( My DH doesn't like dressing up anyway. We're going to a ceilidh (pronounced kay-lee) which is like a Scottish barn dance, on Friday. Really looking forward to it. DH is going to wear a kilt and I've got a pretty dress :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
How are you? I am just relaxing after going to my friends house. I have to leave for my appointment in 45 mins


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

Wannabe - like ikle says it's more about the kids here although I still carve a pumpkin and have loads of sweets (i do eat lots of them) ha ha and wait for the trick and treaters  I wish some times I could roll back time as it was such fun

Wedding favours... It's funny you guys should mention this as I've been trying to think of some thing really different fort ours.. I'm thinking (at the moment) little miniature bottles of baileys with like curly ribbon round it... It's only an idea at the moment... 

Dazed - sounds yummy... Sorry your in limbo at the moment Hun hopefully not for long...

Lacey - good luck for your appointment 

Ikle - glad your joints aren't to bad this weather doesn't really help either... Can you loan me your SIL to make me some! Ha

Lucy x


----------



## ickle pand

We live in a flat with hardly any kids in the block so we don't bother getting in any sweets. It's boring!


----------



## Tarotempres

ickle - you ceilidh sounds fun though. 

Pnuts - good luck at your appointment.

Lucy - that sounds like a great idea for your wedding favors. I have seen people do wine I have never seen Baileys.


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u are all well, good luck to u all and I hope u all get ur bfps xx

Tlm and Lorna congratulations and I hope u have a h&h pregnancy xx


----------



## Tasha16

Just to keep u all up to date with me well I am finally pregnant and cannot believe it, two years of nothing and now we r three months of getting help i get pregnant lol. It is very early tho as I am only about 3wks 4-5 days so if u r friends with me on fb, twitter etc please don't saying anything as we r not telling anyone yet. Please pray that this little bean sticks xx

Stick baby stick &#10084;


----------



## fisher640

Yay Tasha! I'll be thinking of you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congratulations tasha!!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Tasha!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Just to keep u all up to date with me well I am finally pregnant and cannot believe it, two years of nothing and now we r three months of getting help i get pregnant lol. It is very early tho as I am only about 3wks 4-5 days so if u r friends with me on fb, twitter etc please don't saying anything as we r not telling anyone yet. Please pray that this little bean sticks xx
> 
> Stick baby stick &#10084;

WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!! That is awesome news!!! I am so happy for you hun!!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you do anything differrent this cycle to get your BFP??

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## urchin

Congratulations tasha, that's fab news xxx


----------



## Tarotempres

Congrats Tasha


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies I still can't believe it really, wannabe the only think I did different was not to think about it or really try just did it when we wanted to lol xx


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin I see u have had ur little girl congratulations Huni I must of missed that, did u post a pic xx


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations Tasha :happydance: thats wonderful news, stick little bean stick!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Tasha :)


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright so I just got back from my scan and everything is looking great, that's what the dr. said anyways! He didn't count the follicles but from what I could see I have about 4 on each side so 8 in total. They're all about 8mm. My lining is 6.8mm and he said that is a GREAT sign because it means my estrogen is increasing. Overall I'm very happy with the results thus far. He asked me if I had any questions at the end and I asked him if he would be doing my retrieval and he said that if it's Thursday or Friday of next week which he think it will be, then yes, he'll most likely be able to do it! That made me really happy too! Yay!!!! So excited and ready to get to the ER! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like everything's coming together nicely Ash :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ickle! It definitely seems that way and I'm so excited I just can't wait to see what happens next. I'm supposed to go in on Saturday he said most likely depending on what my b/w says. All of these shots are totally worth it!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Ash~That is great news!
Not much going on with me. I finally decided on a theme for my big wedding. i am going to do a semi-formal country theme. I decided to wear cowboy boots with my dress.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - cute idea for your wedding!


----------



## gilmore85

congratulations tasha!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - that's is awesome news . You are almost there.....

Tasha - congrats hun

Urchin - wow you had your lilone...congrats.

Wannabe - no I didn't use fertility freedom because my pharmacy here that my re uses was cheaper.

Lucy - I know predictive text can be funny.

AFM - I go in tomorrow for a scan and blood work....I hope i get good news. I am still tolerating the gonal f thankfully


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - thanks! It is pretty awesome news as I was so scared that the news would be bad today. I thought they might have suppressed me too much and caused me to not stimulate but no the case at all, thank god! How are the shots going?! How long have you been on them? FX'd at your scan! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going crazy here. AF is due today and she won't bloody start lol! 

For those of you that have taken clomid before, how do you count the cycle days? Is it the first full day of flow that's CD1 or just the day that AF starts regardless of the time of day?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - my doctors office counts first day of full flow as CD 1 ... if it starts at 9 PM or later then that they count the next day as CD1. Hope this helps!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks. That's how I usually count it for charting. I'll double check with the clinic when I phone up though in case they want me to do something different.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so glad that your scan went so well!! :happydance: It sounds like you have a good amount of follies so it sounds vey positive so far!!! Good luck to you!!:dust::dust:

@Ickle, good luck with this cycle, I hope you can get your AF soon so you can move on with your clomid cycle and figure out what CD you are on!!:dust::dust:

@pnut, that wedding theme sounds very cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Thanks Tash and ttc :D
Aoife Grace was born on 2nd October and I am completely smitten <3

Story and pics are in my journal if anyone wants a peek xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

I just got my meds, mylupron and estraidol pills!!! I can't believe that this tiny jar of lupron was $199.00... I swear it must be made of liquid gold, WTH!!! :wacko:

Pic of the lupron.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09158.jpg


Pic of everything that I got today....



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09157.jpg


@Ash, I am doing 10 of the lupron daily... is that little tiny jar of lupron going to be enough for 14 days worth of injections?? The jar is so tiny and doesn't look like enough of the drug to make it through that many injections at that dosage.. Geesh the dag on stuff is crazy expensive!!!:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:


----------



## Dazed

Most of the girls I know who have been on the vaginal pill have just shoved it right on up there (sorry to be vulger). Other have had some sort of applicator. I think I read one girl just used a tampon applicator.


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah, and wear panty liners because it can cause some wicked discharge.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:

Wannabe~ I have never had to do that. I never knew a pill can go vaginally. I would definitely call your doctor.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I just got done making sugar cookies for my poor hubby. He has been working so much, we have only spent 45mins to an hour together before he falls a sleep. I had to have dinner with out him last night but I had set a plate aside for him. Tonight I decided I will make French toast for dinner. It is starting to get Chilly out here. I guess Denver CO which is about 1.5 to 2 hrs away got some snow.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed,thanks for the info!! No worries, LOL,I don't think you are being vulgar. :haha: For some reason I am just imagining shoving the pills up in there and it falling out after. It just seems weird. I will be sure to wear some panty liners when I start doing those. I will give my DR office a call tomorrow and ask how to do it!

I know on the day of the egg retrival and until the end of my cycle until either AF or a BFP I will also be doing the progesterone vaginal cream inserts, but those are cream so it doesn't seem as weird putting those up there since it is in cream form. I am assuming those probably come with applicators to make it easier though. 

@Pnut, yummy, those cookies sound good. Can I have some!! :blush::haha: That is sweet you cook your DH dinner. I do the same for my DH since I am not working right now. :thumbup: Sorry about your DH's schedule, I hope you guys can find more time to spend together some how. The weather here is mild still, like 60's so it isnt cold enough to need to put the heat on here lately. Our leaves are gorgeous here now though. The fall is so pretty.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Tash congrats so happy for you! Hope this one sticks for you

xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @Dazed,thanks for the info!! No worries, LOL,I don't think you are being vulgar. :haha: For some reason I am just imagining shoving the pills up in there and it falling out after. It just seems weird. I will be sure to wear some panty liners when I start doing those. I will give my DR office a call tomorrow and ask how to do it!
> 
> I know on the day of the egg retrival and until the end of my cycle until either AF or a BFP I will also be doing the progesterone vaginal cream inserts, but those are cream so it doesn't seem as weird putting those up there since it is in cream form. I am assuming those probably come with applicators to make it easier though.
> 
> @Pnut, yummy, those cookies sound good. Can I have some!! :blush::haha: That is sweet you cook your DH dinner. I do the same for my DH since I am not working right now. :thumbup: Sorry about your DH's schedule, I hope you guys can find more time to spend together some how. The weather here is mild still, like 60's so it isnt cold enough to need to put the heat on here lately. Our leaves are gorgeous here now though. The fall is so pretty.


If you were near by I would gladly give you some:D Well his schedule is messed up right now because his unit is getting ready to come home from deployment. Next few months will be busy for us both. November a lot of the guys come home, my graduation, thanksgiving and fertility clinic appointment. December we have Christmas, January we have my birthday and Daniel's Birthday, February we have The military Ball. March is Seth and Tyler's birthday and I am sure I will have more fertility clinic appointments within those months


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you sticky I am praying this one does, how r u? Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Urchin Aoife is absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## lucylou7

Tasha - YEY! Congratulations huni! I'm always happy for a fellow LTTTC ladies  I know this one is going to stick huni... Xx

Ikle - I agree with ash CD1 is day of full flow (wake up bleeding) x

Wannabe - I agree with dazed also ask dr google he he 

Ash - every thing is looking good ash exciting stuff  

Lacey - cookies sound amazing please could you post some? Ha x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - Yes that lupron should be enough for 10 units a day for 14 days. I replied to you on another thread we're on together but 10units is such a small amount and you'll see when you do it tomorrow night that it not a lot of liquid. I am still using the first jar that I started with .. and that was 19 days ago and I did 10 units for 15 days and now I've been doing 5. You'll be okay :hugs:

Lucy - thanks! It is look good and I'm very excited! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wannabe - Yes that lupron should be enough for 10 units a day for 14 days. I replied to you on another thread we're on together but 10units is such a small amount and you'll see when you do it tomorrow night that it not a lot of liquid. I am still using the first jar that I started with .. and that was 19 days ago and I did 10 units for 15 days and now I've been doing 5. You'll be okay :hugs:
> 
> Lucy - thanks! It is look good and I'm very excited! :happydance:

Oh, cool, I am glad to know that is going to be more than enough!!! Thanks so much for the info!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - good luck tomorrow

Ash - That is great news. Lets hope everything continues to go well.

Pnuts - that is very cute 

Ickle - My doctor always counted it as my first day of flow. I would spot for two days before she would decide to show up. I don't know if every dr. is different though.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi Tash I'm good. On Cd25 today so hanging in here!

Will you be getting early scans to make sure everything Is ok?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Lots of Ivf going on, hope they bring you all your sticky beans!
xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya :)

Can I join you people? I've been TTC 13 months now, onto month 14. It sure feel like LTTTC, especially as we're going through tons of tests now... I have an HSG next week, but AF hasn't arrived yet (BFN...don't worry I thought of that :dohh:) so I have to reschedule and everything is all stressful... :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ella - welcome to the group!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I started spotting this evening so hoping for a full flow by morning. 

Welcome Ella :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Here is a picture of some of the cookies. I ate the other P in Pumpkin. I didn't decorate all of them. I did Vampire, pumpkin, Autumn, Fall, Pie, Ghost

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/cookies.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> Can I join you people? I've been TTC 13 months now, onto month 14. It sure feel like LTTTC, especially as we're going through tons of tests now... I have an HSG next week, but AF hasn't arrived yet (BFN...don't worry I thought of that :dohh:) so I have to reschedule and everything is all stressful... :(



Welcome Ella, a lot of us are going through the same things. I am sure the others will you tell you about their journey or you could read their journals. My name is Lacey I have been TTC for going on my 21st cycle here soon. My 2 year mark will be in February. I am currently getting ready for my first appointment with a fertility specialist.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - It is good to see you here too. This is a really great group and everyone is so nice and supportive and it is a very active group you will like it here.

Lacey - The cookies look great. Makes me want to bake. Oh I have to do that this weekend for my nieces 6th birthday party. It will be 3 dozen of my famous chocolate chips cookies, 3 dozen weight watchers lemon cookies and one sugar free dirt and worm cake, minus the worms because I can never find sugar free gummy worms.

Ickle - Let's hope it starts tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ella - welcome to the group  

Wannabe - I did my progesterone pills vaginally....it is supposed to be better this way with less s/e than taking it by mouth. You literally just stick it up there with your finger....as close to your cervix as you can. Ever few fays take your finger and clean it out or the mess is unbareeable....sorry for being so graphic but iI hope it helps.

Ash - today was my last shot, I had 3 days at 150 miu....I go in the morning for my ultrasound to see if I should continue or do a trigger shot. Tomorrow is cd11 so I would think that ismeary but we will see.


----------



## ickle pand

Those c


----------



## ickle pand

Those cookies look lovely!

We have lift off - CD1 today! Clomid start tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Goodluck ickle.

Your on the same Clomid days as me.

I couldn't resist and poas this morn - bfn I'm Cd256 and normally have a 30 day cycle so early I know but got this feeling I'm out this month anyway.

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

That was meant to say cd26!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I am going to jump back on this thread if that is OK. I have just got out of hospital after an ectopic and a tube removal :cry: Life can be soooo unfair!!!See you all soon x


----------



## ickle pand

Lol sticky I did think that was a really long cycle :)

So very sorry for your loss Lorna :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Lucy I really hope so I don't think I could take another loss. 

Sticky they usually give me an early scan round bout five weeks bcos of my history and that I have had an ectopic. I haven't rang the doctors yet to tell them I thought I better wait till I'm 4 wks which is tomorrow xx I will keep my fingers crossed for u huni xx

Lorna I am so sorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## Dazed

So sorry Lorna :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So sorry Lorna :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
How is everyone doing? Lorna sorry for your loss.
I have been feeling odd lately. I have been cramping up a lot more than I ever have/ AF should not be here until the 2nd or 3rd of the month. We will see I guess.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lorna - I am so sorry -

Sticky - Thank you for the typo. It made me laugh.

Lacey - Hopefully you feel better soon and the cramping gets less.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I see the thread is not very active today. It is too quiet today


----------



## wannabeprego

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> Can I join you people? I've been TTC 13 months now, onto month 14. It sure feel like LTTTC, especially as we're going through tons of tests now... I have an HSG next week, but AF hasn't arrived yet (BFN...don't worry I thought of that :dohh:) so I have to reschedule and everything is all stressful... :(

Welcome to the group!!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/e29708f9.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, That's great that AF finally showed up so you can move onto your clomid cycle!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust:

@Pnut, those cookies are super cute!!! :winkwink: Your symptons sound promising!! Fingers crossed you are on the road to your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust:

@Sticky, Sorry about the BFN!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Lorna, I am so very sorry for your loss!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Condolences_zps81560d9f.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I spent the morning gathering up all of the financial documents needed and filling out the application to fax in today for the free Gonal F medications. They said as long as I got the fax in by today than I should be able to get an answer if I have been approved by somewhere around Wednesday next week. Fingers crossed I can get the help so I can save some money on these crazy expensive IVF medications!!!!:thumbup:

I spoke to my DR office about the estraidol pills and the directions are correct, the pills do need to be inserted vaginally!!! The nurse just told me to push them as far up there as I can, yipee.. I am looking forward to that... LOL... :haha::blush:

DH is picking up pizza hut for dinner tonight!! I have a bad craving for some pizza!!

I am going to be starting the lupron injections tonight at 10 a day, and I am going to have DH help me with it tonight after dinner. I have heard this injection is the easiest out of the IVF injections so I am not too nervous!! Dh sat down with me and we watched a video on you tube together for instructions on the lupron injections and the lupron comes with it's own instructions as well, so we should be alright hopefully!!

DH & me found a halloween costume party to go to tomorrow night. It is like this big block party in this entertainment area with an outside stage, and a bunch of bars and restaurants grouped up together. They are going to have a live DJ playing music and Halloween Costume competitions with prize and trip giveaways. I think it will be alot of fun. It looks like there will be alot of people attending!! We also want to check out a haunted house over the weekend too!! I am looking forward to it, and it will be a good distraction from the TTC stuff. We are both dressing up as vampires this year!! Our costumes are pretty cool!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Make sure you take pictures of you all in your costumes Wannabe


----------



## lucylou7

Lorna - I'm so sorry Hun (((hugs)))

Wannabe - pictures please 

Lacey - cookies look amazing! 

Ickle - not long now Hun 

Ella - welcome to the group Hun you will find lots of support here 

Hope every one is having a good weekend


----------



## Tarotempres

ickle - good luck with the clomid this cycle.

Wannabe - glad you were able to get the finacial info in and good luck on your approval. I hope it all goes well so you can save some money on these drugs. The lupron was easy to inject. The only side effect I had with the lupron was that it gave me hot flashes especially when I was sleeping. My only problem with all of the injections was I bruise so easy that my thighs were so bruised by the time I was done. 

Need to vent a minute ladies sorry. My sister is driving my bananas. We live in NY and are supposed to get this Hurricane/Nor'easter sometime within the next week. In general weathermen fashion they have no clue what track it is going to take or what is going to happen. Well she is supposed to move on Tuesday and she is freaking out. It would be easier to bang my head against a wall than it is to try and calm her down and tell her we will figure it all out. This is so out of our control and I can't handle four more days of her freaking out over this. I know moving is stressful but she needs to give me a break. Thanks Ladies for listening.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ickle - woohoo for CD 1

Wannabe - enjoy the pizza

Lorna - so sorry hun...let us know if there is anything we can do.

Tarot - sorry to hear about the stress....I live in the Bahamas and sandy is just finishing up with us....luckily I am not there BC I am in Florida for my iui......my friends and family said there is a lot of rain. Stay safe hun.

I have a question. I went in today and they found 3 follies....measuring 18, 20, and 221.....my estrogen levels are 284. Is that estrgen number high enough?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh iui is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - Yay for getting all of that information for the covered gonal F going! Have fun eating your pizza and going to that halloween party! 

TTCbaby - the follicle sizes sound GREAT, I'm really not sure about the estrogen levels as my doctor never tells me the estrogen level ... but best of luck to you!!! Aren't you dealing with the hurricane? Or has it passed you yet? Stay safe either way!!! :hugs: Oh I just read your response to taro. I'm glad your family and friends stayed safe! Will is be hitting Florida?

Ickle - yay for finally getting your period! 

taro - I'm sorry your sister is being a bit of a pain right now! Maybe you could just go elsewhere in the house to get some calm time. :hugs: I hope the hurricane goes away so your sister can stop stressing you out! 

Scan tomorrow for me. Can't wait, not looking forward to all of the rain we're supposed to get this weekend and next week because of Sandy .... lame!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Taro, sorry your sister is bugging out!!! Tell her to take a chill pill!!! LOL, kidding :winkwink: :haha:... Just remind her it won't be that bad!!! Hopefully by the time it gets up your way it will have lost most of its steam and will probaby be a tropical storm before you guys see it. You guys will probably just see lots of wind and rain. 

Hurricane Sandy is forecast to arrive where I live Tuesday at like 4 am and one of the more likely paths is my state taking a direct hit with it at a category 1 hurricane. Although there is a chance it's path could move farther up north or below us further down south, so only time will tell!! I just hope our power stays on and that our sump pump keeps the water out of the basement!! DH & me talked about buying a back up generator and are regretting never going through with it!! We don't live that far from the ocean so I am not sure how much of a punch this storm is going to pack.Last summer we got a hurricane also but it wasn't too bad, and we just had a few a few tree branches down in the yard and lots of rain and wind, but the basement stayed dry, so we are hoping it won't be much worsethan that!!

@TTC, good luck with your IUI!!!! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!! :dust::dust: I don't know much about estrogen levels... I would suggest doing a google search or asking your DR about the levels. Good luck!!!


AFM, the lady at the program where I applied to get assistance with the injectible drugs called me to let me know that she got my fax. I did have to refax some info that didn't go through the first time and provide some additional info though. I had to show my out of pocket costs for my infertility medical bills so far to help convince them to give me the free meds. The lady called me back the 2cnd time to let me know she got the second fax okay, so the ball is rolling!! :thumbup: I should hear something by mid week next week, although earlier would be even better since I need to order the rest of my meds soon!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ash I am nervously excited....also my lining is pretty good at 11.32. The Dr said the number is low because of the femara.....I guess they expect it not to be to high if you are on femara


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - good luck tomorrow. Hoping everything goes perfect. I hope your friends and fa
mily stay safe. 

Wannabe - hopefully you will stay same with this hurricane. The weathermen have no clue what is going to happen and we will just have to take it as it comes. I told her to chill out and she stopped texting me. My sister is one of those if you don't see things her way she just like it very much. 

Ash - good luck tomorrow. I hope it all goes well. Thankfully I do not live with my sister. i think we would have killed each other by now if we still lived together. we are like oil and water and are completely opposite. 

Ella - how are you doing today?

Pnuts - I hope you are doing well today

ickle - hopefully your clomid cycle will go smooth and easy


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTCbaby - thinking of you! 

Taro - thank you! Hope everything has calmed down with your sister! 

AFM - scan went great this morning. The doctor saw at LEAST 12 follicles in the 10mm range. Lining is at 8mm so that's a great indicator that my estrogen is still rising like it should. I'm really happy thus far and can't wait to get to ER this upcoming week :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya everyone. Thank you so much for the welcomes, I feel at home here already. And it's so much better than the normal TTC forum where everyone's like 'oh yay, it's my first month TTC...omg...off to 1st trimester'... you know? Here people talk about real things - like scans, ultrasounds, etc.

I really hope everyone's month (wherever you are holding) goes well.

I'm still waiting for AF. She's over a week later than I thought she would be (I'm trying not to track but I still guess :blush: usually wrong). I know I'm out though for the month due to BFN blood test a couple of days back. My HCG was under 1 :growlmad:

Anyway I had to cancel my HSG 'cos I booked to early, and I don't know when I need it until AF comes, but for some silly reason you can't book close to the time because there'll be no appts left, and then you get put on a waiting list which will take you too late in your cycle and you won't be able to get it done anyway. That makes no sense to me :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, that is awesome news that your scan went so well!!! I am so happy to hear that you have lots of nice follies!!! Fingers crossed you gets lots of nice eggs for your ET!!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Ella, I am so glad that you feel so welcome here!!! :flower: These girls have been a great source of support for me as well ver the years!!!! I am sorry that the :witch: is playing tricks on you by being late and than your bloods were negative like that!!! Hopefully your AF will come soon so you can move forwards soon and you can get your? HSG scheduled without any problem!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM.... I am freaking out this morning girls... because I think I might of got my BFP this morning on some IC's I took, but I am in shock and disbelief in a way because after 3 years it doesn't seem real. IYKWIM....:wacko:

My temps on my chart are through the roof this morning, so that is a really good sign as well!!!

I have pics in my journal and a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a peek. 

As you girls know I have been gearing up to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for November. I did some HPT's before I started the lupron injections lastnight to check for pregnancy but they were faint and looked more on the side of BFN's. But than this morning I got these blazing dark BFP's on my IC's... they were so dark pink, there is no denying them... Even DH saw them and believed me. 

I am debating if I should trust them and stop the lupron injections today or not? I want to go to the store and buy some more HPTs to see if I can get some more lines... I am totaly freakin out righ now... I am in shock!! 

My dr didn't even want me to go through with the IUI because I was ovulating on the damaged tube side, and had the 3 follies on the bad tube side, my good tube side only had one tiny follicle only, so I did take my clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 this cycle. I didn't have much hope for thie cycle. This is my 3rd cycle since the surgery... I feel like this is a miracle if this is for real and my DH & me can save the 8k we were getting ready to spend on the IVF cycle... Wow girls.. just wow...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - omg that is so awesome.....I am so happy for you...how about that? Just when you least expect it.

Ash - those are some really awesome numbers.

AFM - I had my iui this morning...things went well. We had 25.6 million sperm post wash so the Dr as really happy with that. I go back for another tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

yay ttcbaby!!! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Keep us posted wannabe!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, That is awesome that your IUI went well this morning!!!! :happydance: Those are great :spermy: numbers!!!!!:thumbup: I am cheering you on and sending tons of sticky baby dust your way!!! Come on BFP!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks wanna be....will you be doing a beta?


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks wanna be....will you be doing a beta?

I am going to try to go to urgent care tomorrow to see if they will do a lood test for pregnany and if they wont than first thing monday morning I am calling my docs to as for bloods from my DR ad I can just go to the ear bye quest. I need to be 100% sure I am pregnant because of the lupron injections and the IVF cycle I was supposed to be doing for November.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I agree.....well let us know what happens.


----------



## fisher640

Unfortunately I'd be surprised if the urgent care does anything more than a urine preg. Not that many have 'lab' capabilities. Prob an ER is the only place that could do it. Everywhere else it would be a send out.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I took my first clomid tablet last night. The only side effect I noticed was bad dreams. I didn't think about the clocks changing when I worked out what time was best to take the clomid. I took last nights at 9pm but its going to have to be 8pm for the rest of the course. 

Looking forward to wannabe's update. So exciting!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck wannabe! 

ickle I'm glad you feel fine on the clomid so far.


I'm STILL waiting for AF. (Day 33 *yawn*)

I know this is a bit obsessive, but if I had a negative blood test 4 days ago, and AF still isn't here now, do you think I could still be in the game? I don't want to get hopeful for the 3rd time this same month, only to get a BFN again :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - glad to hear that your side effects with minimal. I didn't feel any side effects until about day 3 of taking the pill and I think that's because it builds up in your system but FX'd the bad dreams is the worst of it! :hugs:

Ella - it's said that you're not out until the witch shows ... so FX'd for you! 

AFM - preparing for the hurricane ... and I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning for b/w ultrasound and I THINK I might still be able to make it since it's not supposed to get bad until the afternoon tomorrow ... wish me luck girls!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I hope all is well. I just finished my paperwork last night for the fertility clinic


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Keep us posted wannabe I am hoping you have a BFP


----------



## Tasha16

Great news ash and ttcbaby xx

Wannabe I really hope this is it for u I will keep my fx good luck xx

I hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## ickle pand

Do you know if/when you ovulated Ella?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash -stay safe hun, I would call them in the am and make sure they will be open.

Ella - ash is right you aren't out till AF shows.

Pnut- one step closer woohoo.....

AFM - wells went in this morning for my 2nd iui and boy was it hard....first off, I am having such bad ov pain that I can hardly walk upright....then the nurse who came to do my iui couldn't find my cervix. She was jerking around the speculum and it was so painful. Yesterday the Dr did my iui and she did not trouble. So she called the dr in and she ended up doing the iui. I was happy for that as she was much morw gentle and got it done...so now I am home, still have of pain but at least it is over.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, I am glad you are making progress by filling out your fertility paper work!!! It is just one step closer to a BFP!!! Good luck!!

@TTC, Sorry you are in so much pain and that the first person didn't know what the hell the were doing with the IUI and tortured you. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I am glad your regular doc came inand did the procedure with ease!!!

Thanks for all of the kind words and support girls... But things aren't looking very good since this morning.....:cry: My temps are starting to come back down some...

AFM, my pink handled IC's tests went very faint this morning and now the lines are barely there. My Answer test was BFN and I did a FRER and it was BFN. So I think I must of have an early chemical pregnancy and that the pink handled IC's are super sesitive.I am not sure what else could exlpain all of those positive IC's. It really makes no sense.

My OPK was still positive from this morning though....

It sucks and I am disappointed this morning, and even though I did get a little excited yesterday part of me was in disbelief still because after 3 years of LTTC things just don't come that easy for me....:nope:

Thank goodness I still did my lupron injection lastnight, just because I wasn't 100% sure I was pregnant... so I am going to continue to monitor to detect pregnancy by checking with FMU throughout the rest of my 2WW just to be on the safe side... But otherwise I figured it was to good to be true to be able to get a BFP and avoid the high cost of IVF & ICSI, there is no way it could be that easy for me, I should know better.... oh well.. Onwards and upwards... IVF here we come.....

If anyone wants to see the IC's you can either pop by my journal or by my testing thread in the HPT gallery..

I don't know if I shoud even bother with doing asking for a blood test from my docs office tomorrow or not.... :shrug:


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - sorry about the BFN Hun was wishing it was a BFP for you xx

Ash - not long now hun bet your getting excited 

Ttc - sorry it hurt a little but glad you are PUPO, hope your BFP comes soon x

Ickle - glad no side effects I didnt really have any just the odd headache.. 

Ella - its horrible waiting but hopefully she will stay away all together x

Afm - seeing my doc on Tuesday to see if she will write to our pct to see if we can get our last round of IVF back seen as my doc messed up.. Keep every thing crossed for us xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - yes I'm getting excited but right now I'm worried about my appointment in the morning because of this hurricane! I hope you guys can get your last IVF cycle back!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I think you will be okay with your appointment tomorrow. I am further down south than you and the hurricane isn't going to get here until Tuesday morning at 4 am, so you guys won't get it until after we do. Good luck!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I go in tomorrow to consult with my fertility specialist and discuss our next options...most likely metformin.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I should be okay tomorrow but not sure, weather channel says by 9AM we're going to be getting rain and 50-75mph winds ...


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> I should be okay tomorrow but not sure, weather channel says by 9AM we're going to be getting rain and 50-75mph winds ...

Yeah, I hope everything is alright for you hun.:hugs:

I wanted to correct my last post about when it is arriving, i just watched the weather forecast and I guess the storm is 800 miles in size, so it is huge, so even though the full storm wont arrive until late monday night ito early tuesday morning we will start feeling the effects before that of course. I am starting to get wind and rain here now since this morning already. I guess the storm had a pressure drop so it is building up some energy and strengthening now. Pretty wild stuff.


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> I go in tomorrow to consult with my fertility specialist and discuss our next options...most likely metformin.

Good luck!! I hope your visit goes well!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## urchin

Gosh I saw the hurricane on our news :(
Stay safe all you lovelies in its path xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks urchin!


----------



## Tasha16

Stay safe everyone who will be affected by the hurricane xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!!!:hugs:

DH's job has shut down for the day tomorrow due to the hurricane, but he is still stuck working from home.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww wannabe, I was really hoping this was it for you.....let us know about tomorrow. 

Ash - I think you should be able to get in early....fx/d.

Lucy - oh I so hope they get you sorted....let us know how the appt goes.

Well I feel better but I am bloated but at least the pain is manageable now.....I can't believe 3 follies would wreak so much havoc...lol...we'll once I get my bfp, it will all be worth it.


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I am so glad that you are feeling better!!! I am sending tons of good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


https://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad302/ndt298/GIF%20collection/good-luck-5.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - oh gosh girl I get the bloating! I wasn't uncomfortable until tonight. I am extremely uncomfortable tonight, craziness, it just hit me today, I was find yesterday!

wanna - let us know how it goes tomorrow :hugs:

My doctor's website says that time sensitive monitoring will still be done but no regular appointments like consults so I'm going in with my OH in the morning around 6:30AM so we will be back home WAY before the storm starts. They also said they would call you if there was a change in your monitoring so I'm going in :) Will let you girls know what's happening tomorrow sometime. I'm off to watch dexter!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, that's great that they can squeeze you in early in the morning before the storm and you won't have to miss your appointment!!!! :thumbup: Dexter is a great show, but we don't get the pay station it comes on though, so I won't be able to watch it so I am jealous. LOL. 

The wind is starting to pick up a little bit here now. I always notice that in hurricanes the wind like comes in circular waves, one minute it is calm and quiet and than all of the sudden a long blast of strong winds, you can just tell the wind is blowing in a weird circular motion instead of how it blows in a normal storm.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you ladies are ok. This hurricane sounds scary.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.

OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!


----------



## ickle pand

That all sounds good Ash :) Do you have any more testing before they tell you to trigger?

I'll have to remember to ask how my lining looks when I get my scan next week.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - oh yeah definitely more appointments before the trigger. Since they're soo close to being mature (especially the 16mm's) they have to monitor very closely so that you don't ovulate before they can get them out. So yeah depending on my blood work I might be going in everyday until Wednesday trigger. But they might only want me to come in on Wednesday and then trigger that night, I'm really not sure, just gotta see what they say but I will definitely let you girls know! 

Oh and you should definitely ask about your lining! The lining is important for implantation (which I'm sure you know already) so ask :) I always like to hear how people are doing!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well doctor is going to start me on femera instead of metformin. So we will see. :( hope the first cycle works!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck with the femara. It should be better for TTC than metformin - it'd just reduce any symptoms of PCOS so that hopefully you'd ovulate by yourself. It's not really a fertility drug, whereas femara will almost certainly make you ovulate. Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone?
Ash~that is great news, just means you are another step closer to a BFP
Wannabe~ I am so sorry, I thought you had it this time.

AFM: I am getting ready to go pick up my cap, gown and my invites today for my graduation on the 9th. I am bumming because I had to make an appointment for 8:10am tomorrow because I have been having blood in my stools. I have no idea why. I am hoping my PCM can help me tomorrow to stop it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So sorry you're not feeling well pnuts but your graduation is soon yay! 

I got a call from my nurse a couple minutes ago she said that I have to keep the dose of all of my medications the same but to come in tomorrow morning (Which kind of sucks! because the storm isn't supposed to be over by then :() It's not that far thank god though and I'm sure we'll be fine, we're not in the flood zones so just lots of rain and wind. Anyways, the nurse said that from the looks of my b/w she thinks I'm going to trigger tomorrow night and ER Thursday ... yay! Doctor said different but that was before he saw my blood work so I'm looking forward to what's going to happen!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Ash. Was your boss ok about you changing the dates you have off?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah she was okay, she wasn't happy about it but honestly this IVF has been a long time coming so that's the priority. I told her as soon as I knew so I think that's really all she can ask of me really. Thanks for asking! I'm supposed to go to work tomorrow and then I have the rest of this week off and next week but I don't think I'll be going in tomorrow because of the weather.


----------



## ickle pand

That's good. Like you say, its not your fault that things have to be done on certain days that can only be decided at the last minute.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Exactly, that's part of this crazy IVF journey!


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - I am so glad your IUI went well. Best of luck that it continues to go well.

Ash - So happy everything is moving along as planned. 

Ella-Glad you like it here. These are really a great bunch of ladies.

I am sure there will be a couple of posts in a row from me because I am like two days behind and if I don't post after each page my memory doesn't work so well.


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - How are things going? Anything new?

ASH - that is great. Hopefully the storm won't be too much of a pain for you getting into the dr tomorrow. Right now we have a lot of wind and rain. We haven't been evaculated yet which is a good thing. I am a mile and a half from the water so we are not sure it that will be coming soon or not. The one thing I am not looking forward to is cleaning up all of these leaves.

Ella- any updates on AF?

Sugar - good luck with the femara 

Ickle - How are things coming?

Pnuts - feel better hopefully you can get everything figured out. Congrats on your graduation.

AFM - So my Dr's office called yesterday and cancelled my appointment for tomorrow. Needless to say I am extremely bummed because I have been waiting a month since everything to speak to him to see what the next step for us is. They are supposedly supposed to call me on Wednesday to reschedule. I already told my husband I am not waiting another month for an appointment. I will tell them to give me a copy of my records and use the other doctor I am seeing on the 13th. I am not waiting two more months for another treatment because AF should be here anywhere between Friday and Tuesday. I was so hoping to have a plan before she came this month.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm doing ok, although irritability has kicked in this evening. No real reason for it I'm just grumpy and angry. It's a good job DH is away tonight lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, that is so awesome thatyour appointment went so well and you have tons of follies!! I bet you are going to have a ton of eggs!!! Fingers crossed you have lots of healthy embryos from all of your lovely eggs for frosties!!! :dust::dust: How exciting that your retrival and transfer have moved up!!! That means that you will be PUPO before you know it!! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance: I have everything crossed for you that this cycle will be a success!! :dust::dust:

@Sugar, good luck with the meds, I hope the alternative they prescribed works better for you!! Good luck with this cycle!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!:dust::dust:

@Pnut, Congrats on graduating!!:happydance: What program of study are you getting your degree in? I am so sorry you aren't feeling well,and I hope you feel better soon hun!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM, my tests from FMU were pretty much BFN this morning. Sigh.. The full details are in my journal and my testing thread. 

On a happier note I just found out I got approved for that program that provides assistance for the IVF medications!!! The lady just called me to tell me the wonderful news!!! That is so awesome, and They processed my application so fast too!! I just faxed it in to them on Friday!!! At least I have somethingto be happy about despite the wild hurricane and BFN's!!!! :happydance::happydance: I am going to save over $2,200 bucks for this IVF cycle!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> @Ash, that is so awesome thatyour appointment went so well and you have tons of follies!! I bet you are going to have a ton of eggs!!! Fingers crossed you have lots of healthy embryos from all of your lovely eggs for frosties!!! :dust::dust: How exciting that your retrival and transfer have moved up!!! That means that you will be PUPO before you know it!! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance: I have everything crossed for you that this cycle will be a success!! :dust::dust:
> 
> @Sugar, good luck with the meds, I hope the alternative they prescribed works better for you!! Good luck with this cycle!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!:dust::dust:
> 
> @Pnut, Congrats on graduating!!:happydance: What program of study are you getting your degree in? I am so sorry you aren't feeling well,and I hope you feel better soon hun!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, my tests from FMU were pretty much BFN this morning. Sigh.. The full details are in my journal and my testing thread.
> 
> On a happier note I just found out I got approved for that program that provides assistance for the IVF medications!!! The lady just called me to tell me the wonderful news!!! That is so awesome, and They processed my application so fast too!! I just faxed it in to them on Friday!!! At least I have somethingto be happy about despite the wild hurricane and BFN's!!!! :happydance::happydance: I am going to save over $2,200 bucks for this IVF cycle!!!! :thumbup:


Thank You Wannabe! I am a certified Veterinarian Assistant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got a call from my doctor (weird since the nurse always calls me). He said that because of the crazy weather they're going to close tomorrow. So he told me to keep my dose the same except for wednesday morning I'm supposed to decrease my dose of Gonal F to 75 units instead of 150 to hopefully slow my follicles down a bit. I'm feeling actually not bad about it ... I mean I wanted my retrieval to be Thursday and not Friday but my follicles were only 11mm and 16mm today so trigger Wed isn't going to hurt. I guess I'm a little freaked about because by Friday which is retrieval my follicles will probably be around 20-22mm which is normal but idk .. still scary! Anyways, there is really nothing I can do about it except listen to my doctor and hope for the best.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Taro, Sorry about having to reschedule your DR appointment. I hope they can figure out something soon so you can get in to figure out your next steps soon!! Good luck!! :hugs::hugs:

@PNut, that is so awesome!!! Congrats again to you!! You must love animals than!!! :thumbup:

@Ash, sorry this nutty weather is messing up your DR apointment schedule, I am sure everything will be okay because your DR is good, Good luck and keep us updated!! :dust::dust:

@Ickle, I know what you mean about being bitchy on these meds. My lupron injections have got me feeling like a ticking time bomb, like I have zero patience and I get angry so easy, I want to yell out "Hulk SMASH" at the top of my lungs!!! .....I am a bitch on wheels over here....LOL.. :haha::blush: I feel bad for my DH, I am going off over every little thing!!! LOL..

AFM, DH's work just shut down tomorrow in addition to today, so he is getting a 4 day weekend... one thing that is a positive out of this crappy hurricane!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I know that feeling. I was stomping around the supermarket earlier, shouting at people in my head because they were annoying me.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Wannabe~ I love animals! I have 2 dogs and a bearded dragon. 
Ash~ I am glad your IVF will not be messed up due to the hurricane


----------



## tlm

Ash - So excited for you! Sounds like things are going great! You are right, trust your doctor!!! Will you do ER in the doctors office or at a hospital? I did mine at dr office! If you have any issues with nausea ask them to out an anti-nausea in your iv while you are out!! It should help!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! 

tlm - I'll be doing the ER in the doctor's office, they have a surgical area on the 9th floor I think. :) I don't THINK I will have nausea problems but I've never really had sedation so ... I think I'll just do it without and see what happens but thanks for the suggestion! :hugs: Did you first IVF work?


----------



## tlm

Ash, yes my first ivf worked. I only had three eggs retrieved, all three fertilized and were put back - two stuck! :) How many will you out back?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, congratulations that's an amazing outcome! I'm going to put two back regardless on quality.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

tlm said:


> Ash, yes my first ivf worked. I only had three eggs retrieved, all three fertilized and were put back - two stuck! :) How many will you out back?

TLM~ That is amazing, Congrats. are you hoping for same sex twins or one of each?


----------



## tlm

Pnut, I was just thinking of this today. I think I would like one of each, but it would be nice if they were the same sex and could be each others playmate. Honestly, as LNG as they are both healthy I don't care! They are our little miracles ether way!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

Ickle - I was the same on clomid oh just put up with me and my stomps! Ha

Ash - glad you got to your appointment ok and things are looking good 

Taro - sorry the re scheduled appointment hope it gets sorted out soon

Lacey - congrats on the graduation

Wannabe - yey that you got approved huni x

Afm - nothing new will hopefully know more tomorrow after our appointment x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Af arrived today. But really spotty and not bleeding properly. They have no HSG appointments for me when I need them... so I'm hoping for a cancellation... and I hope AF arrives properly soon cos I have so much PMS right now it's crazy!

Ash things sounds really hopeful for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

tlm said:


> Pnut, I was just thinking of this today. I think I would like one of each, but it would be nice if they were the same sex and could be each others playmate. Honestly, as LNG as they are both healthy I don't care! They are our little miracles ether way!!

I understand. I feel the same way. I don't care what I have, as long as they are healthy. My husband would love a little girl because he has 2 boys already.


----------



## wannabeprego

@TLM, Congrats on your pregnancy and how exciting that it is twins!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower:

@Ella, I am sorry that the evil :witch: is being such a pain by spotting and arriving with bad PMS. I hope the :witch: arrives soon so the spotting will stop and that you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:Fingers crossed some one cancels and you can get your HSG in soon!!! Sorry it is so hard to get one done sooner!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sugar pi - will he take you off of the met form in? I only ask because I believe you could take it while you take femara....I believe they can work together.

Wannabe - wow congrats on the financial help...where are you located...please stay safe in this hurricane.

Ash - I think your Dr knows what he is doing also. I had 3 eggys around 21 mm and I could feel them when I walked it was a crazy feeling...then the bloating started.....I am still bloated but not as bad. Once the ER is done....when do they put them back in? How thick should your lining be? I am so excited for you. Take care during this storm...and yes post a pic, I would love to see your view.

Tlm - hun...congrats on the twins....oh I would love some healthy twins  

Ella - sorry about AF hun.

Pnut - congrats on graduating...I hope they figure out why you aren't well.

AFM - well I'm in the tww, 1dpo.....and already impatient....lol..... we decided to go to the Hard Rock Hotel for a couple of days...so while I walked around today, I have a Pandora charm bracelet and I found a Pandora store. I went in and bought a mother of pearl charm to commemorate this trip. We came over to Florida to make a baby and I really hope we did. The mother of pearl is symbolic because, soon I will be a mother.I know its cheesy but I just felt like doing something to remember what we have gone through this week.


----------



## sugarpi24

I have no clue. He just gave me a prescription for femera...so I guess we are trying this first.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - are you still feeling bloated? I always got really impatient even 1dpiui! :haha: Ridiculous! It's so exciting though so don't feel bad everyone gets very anxious. I think the mother of pearl idea is very cute! Once the ER is done they will either do a 3 day transfer or 5 day. It depends on how the embryos are developing. :) My lining yesterday was at 11mm and it should be around 8-11mm so that's doing GREAT! It's also a sign that my estrogen is increasing and that's exactly what my body should be doing while on these meds. 

Ella - Sorry you have such terrible PMS, hopefully she'll come soon and your PMS will die down and you can get started! 

AFM - today is a pretty weird day. I still have power, I live in midtown manhattan and never lost power but a lot of other people did. They're saying that lower manhattan could be without power for a week possibly. Uhm, it was pretty wild, this crane about 3 blocks from my house that was 1000ft in the air almost fell down .. which would have been HORRIBLE! I don't think it ended up falling but wow, scary! My OH is staying home from work today as well since the subways aren't running right now but he's working from home .. I have a paper due tomorrow that I haven't even started. Not good, so I'll be doing that. I have to go in tomorrow for b/w u/s and everything should be worked out by then. I honestly can't believe this hurricane situation, we got more water than expected, I think I might go out today and walk around to check things out! I'm just curious! 

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry! I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## tlm

Glad you are ok, Ash! I would be the same way too wanting to walk around and see what the city looks like! I can't imagine, I lived in NYC and can't even fathom what the city must look like!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all. Those of you in the Hurricane Sandy area, I hope you are doing well and have not lost power.
AFM I just got back from the doctors only to get poked at and be told I need to be on a diet for a short time to have accurate Bowel samples. They did blood work to see if I am anemic. I pray that, that is not the case. They gave me medication to help me with constipation, hydrocortzon to help with possible hemorrhoids or fishers, which can cause the bleeding in the bowels. I can only eat Poultry, Pork and Fish for meats, lots of grains, uncooked veggies like lettuce, corn and spinach, have grains like Bran cerels, peanuts and popcorn. plenty of fruits like plums grapes and apples.

Unfort. I can't take my prenatal vitamin at this time because I can't consume over 250mg of Vitamin C and No iron. i can't have aspirin, No broccoli, raddishes, horse raddish, turnips, Cauliflower or cantaloupe. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - so glad you are OK....they have been reporting about that crane on the news here....since last night.

Pnut - that sounds like a really strict diet. Let us know how it all turns out.

Wannabe - did you make it through the storym?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am glad that you are alright and did okay through the hurricane!!! :hugs:

@Pnut, I hope you start feeling better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

Well DH & me survived the hurricane. Our home is safe and we managed to keep our power on. The power only flickered off a couple of times. Our basement stayed dry which is a huge plus since I was worried about so much water causing flooding. I think we really lucked out because I know there are alot of places around us with alot of damage and no power. The storm raged on all day yesterday and got worse into the afternoon. Than all of the sudden around midnight everything just stopped and got quiet, the news said we were in the eye of the storm. I went to bed and woke up to the wild winds blowing again in the middle of the night, which were pretty scary, but I fell back to sleep again. I think the storm made land fall up a little higher above our location and it made a big difference on the impact on us. 

My IVF medications are being delayed and wont be able to arrive until Friday at the earliest and they may not get here until Saturday. This is due to there being no mail from the hurricane. Were I live we didn't get any mail at all yesterday. But we got mail today so I am hoping things will start to pick back up soon with the mail. 

I can't even get a hold of a pharmacy in NJ that I ordered my progesterone cream from. I am assuming they probably have no power. So I am going to order the cream from another pharmacy once i can get through to my fertility DR's office. 

I just hope that AF doesn't decide to crash the party earlier than usual, my cycles range from 25 days up to 32 days, but average out at 28 days, so AF could arrive any day now, but probably won't arrive until Saturday as long as AF doesn't decide to change up the usual routine. I could possibly miss out on My November IVF cycle if AF comes to early and I dont have my medications yet. If that happened I would be doing IVF in December, but I really hope this isn't going to be the case!!

I was hoping to have all of my meds by this Friday and I wanted to drive up to my home town and make the 6 hour plus drive on either Saturday or Sunday. The baseline ultrasound is usually done on CD 2 or 3, so hopefully the timing with all of this stuff is going to work out. I would prefer AF to be late so I can have a few extra days to make sure I get my meds on time!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - I hope you make it through that strict diet!

ttcbaby - thanks, yeah we're okay! Thank goodness! I seriously can't get over that we've had 2 hurricanes in 2 years on the east coast ... in my 24 years of being alive I've never been in a hurricane and now in the last 2 years .. 2 ... unbelievable! I'm just really happy we didn't lose power and that everything is still on for my IVF cycle! :haha: I haven't watched the news lately so I'm not sure what the crane is doing but it's caused a huge line of traffic on 8th ave which is where we live ... 

tlm - I didn't get to walk around today ... I've been sleeping all day .. these meds are making me really tired and uncomfortable but I think I'm going to try and make it outside in an hour or so. It's also not easy to get around right now because all of the subways are shut down and there's also a lot of streets shut down so a taxi would be annoying!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I have been just lounging around. I have the seminar tonight. I am bumming because I feel like my hubby and i will never be able to get a house. His credit score is a 607, it was a lot lower because of his ex-wife. I am in the 730s, but I don't work. I think when we move, I will get a job though.


----------



## lucylou7

Tlm - congratulations huni! 

Ash - glad your ok and you still have power.. 

Ttc - love the mother of pearl idea so sweet hope your wait is not to long... 

Wannabe - glad your safe to hun, hopefully meds will be here in no time! 

Lacey - very strict diet let us know how you get on 

Ella - hope Pms is not to bad x 

Afm - went to see my gp tonight, and she did think it was the ivf clinic at fault not my RA doctor and said the IVF clinic should have explored my medication.. She is going to write a letter to see if we can get our cycle of IVF back.. So we now have to sit and wait and see... X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - that is really awesome everything is right on track....and from you question about my bloating...it seems to have subsided but since we have been here we have been eating so much more so I can't say if it is bloating from the meds or from the over eating.

wannabe - OK...I am praying for some speedy mail for you right now  

Lucy - thank you.....I hope you get your cycle back, that really wasn't fair to you. It is also great that your Dr is willing to write a letter as drs usually protect each other ya know.

Well our lil mini vaca/iui trip is almost over....back to reality on Friday...ugh.....I love being here with my family......oh well at least we come back over for Christmas.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear you ladies are ok. Some of the pictures I've seen in the news have been crazy! Makes me glad we only have Scottish weather to deal with!


----------



## pinkfee

Glad you east coast US ladies survived Sandy, the pictures on the news have been incredible, glad you all made it out pretty much intact.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How are you all doing? The seminar I went to was very educational. I found out IUI will cost me 475$ roughly with the meds. Anyways I learned a lot, Do you know woman lose about 1,000 eggs every cycle? when you are a baby you lose 10,000. You are born with the amount of eggs you will have. also it takes sperm about 3 months to make it out of the penis, meaning it's not mature until then. If i am wording this right. Also If there is a chance I need IVF, he has this thing called a baby party and every person that shows up it is 50$ towards the procedure. I am hoping I am an easy fix. Hubby and I have decided to not have a big wedding, instead we want to get a house.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pnuts - wow sounds like you learned a lot, I also learned a lot at all of my meeting with the doctor and all of my lessons with the nurse!! I also watched this thing on youtube called the great sperm race ... really puts getting pregnant into perspective! You should watch it if you have time! FX'd IUI works for you dear! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

AFM - Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in monday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! :happydance: I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's hear but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...

Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm. :D


----------



## ickle pand

That's so exciting Ash! Keep us posted :)

AFM - I'm feeling a little bloated and I'm really aware of my ovaries just now. I take my last clomid pill tonight so we'll see what happens next week.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle - I will definitely keep you ladies posted, FX'd this clomid does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Thinking about you Ash! I hope your mom is able to make it in! If not, I am sure your OH will be waiting on you hand and foot!! And at least you will have the weekend to recover!! Can't wait to hear how many eggies you get!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tlm - thanks me too! I'm dying to know how many are in there :) Still nervous for the ER but I know it will be okay!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, i am so excited for you!!! :happydance: I really hope everything goes well with your egg retrival!!! Finger crossed for lots and lots of healthy eggs!!!!!Good luck!!!!! I will be thinking of you!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Ickel, I really hope that the clomid works it's magic and you get your BFP!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

Happy Halloween Ladies!!!!!!! I hope everyone has a fun holiday!!!!!!!

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Halloween%20gifs/HappyHalloween-1.gif

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Holidays%20n%20Such/Halloween/grim_reaper_01.gif

Here is a couple of funny Halloween Prank videos to make you smile!!! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoSSvLpXWpM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hseZJvh_wI


----------



## Pnutsprincess

you know what I also learned? It is not only one sperm that fertilizes the egg it takes up to 10,000 sperms to break the egg to fertilize. I think I am stating this right


----------



## ashknowsbest

Idk if you're wording that correctly or not because from what I understand if more than 1 egg tries to fertilize the egg and gets in it can cause fertilization not to happen ... it will be abnormal. I don't know if I'm right either but that's what I thought?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Idk, he said it takes more than one to crack the egg.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow! I didn't know that


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah, I can't believe how many eggs we lose each cycle. That is crazy.


----------



## urchin

no wonder I've got none left!


----------



## ickle pand

There was a great documentary called The Great Sperm Race that was on British tv where they scaled it up so that the sperm were the size of people. Gives you a good idea of home of what a big job they've got. It's in YouTube in a few different parts, well worth a watch.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle - yea I was telling her about that. I watched that at the 1 year mark of TTC and I was like wow I had no idea! 

Girls ... I'm a tiny bit worried. 
My nurse called me tonight with my ovidrel instructions. I'm supposed to give myself the trigger at midnight and then I have to go in tomorrow for b/w and u/s to make sure that everything is ready to go and then I go in Friday for the retrieval at 11AM but the actual retrieval is at 12 noon. This is what I'm nervous about .. she told me that my estrogen was through the roof and that they were going to put me on dostinex for 8 days to make sure that it didn't go much higher because the higher it is the more at risk you are for OHSS. Right now I don't have any symptoms of OHSS and she said that she honestly thinks I'll be fine because they're putting me on the dostinex but now I'm all freaked out that they're going to have to freeze all of my eggs because they won't transfer them if I already have OHSS ... craziness!! Please hope for my sanity that we don't have to freeze them and do an FET! I've been waiting for this for so long I would just be so upset!


----------



## ickle pand

Ash I found this which has a few hints on how to reduce the risk of OHSS. Might be worth a shot https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/268210-brain-storming-ohss.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ickle! I've already been drinking lots of gatorade and I think because they have me on the dostinex and my ER isn't for another 2 days I'll be okay but jeeze it's just so scary.


----------



## tlm

Will send positive vibes your way Ash!! How many follicles did they count on your last u/s? I think you will be fine!! I know it's hard to relax, but try to take a few deep breaths and know that your doctor has everything under control and is doing everything right so that this cycle you can have transfer too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tlm - he measured 5 but the nurse the other day said she saw 12 almost mature and a bunch of smaller ones. I'm guessing .. if I had to guess I would say I'm going to get maybe 20 eggs ... that's just my guess and what do I know!? Thanks and you're right that my doctor is doing everything that he can right and he's done this a million times and he's also putting me on the dostinex 2 days before the retrieval to get my estrogen to calm down so I should be okay.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so sorry about the worries of developing OHSS. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I really hope that the medications that they gave you will do the trick and that everything goes alright so you can do your transfer this cycle. I will be thinking of you!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/bearhugs.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from my last b/w u/s with my doctor and everything is good to go. He measured 5 follicles and they were all ranging from 17-21mm. He said I should expect to get about 14 eggs which I'm happy about He said not to worry too much about OHSS, he didn't mean to scare me but that the dostinex is just a precautionary measure since my estrogen is high they just want to make sure that I'm not going to get a bad case of it. So tomorrow is the day I'm still nervous but that's normal, going to try to rest and relax as much as possible today. Oh and for those that like to hear about numbers, my estrogen was 5,138 yesterday.


----------



## fisher640

Holy cow Ash! Lol. I've never done IVF but on clomid (the only time they told me what my estrogen was) it was like 230! Lol

14 eggs! That's awesome! You're a regular factory! I'm
Excited!


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - :haha: thanks! I'm happy with the amount of eggs and my doctor seems very pleased with everything. As far as the estrogen goes I've been googling things and for every mature egg, those follicles can produce between 200-600 units (or however they measure the estrogen) of estrogen per egg so ... it adds up if I have about 14 eggs. I just really hope this works and I actually get pregnant!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies.
How is everyone? That's great Ash!
AFM~ I am a little down today, A guy I went to school with passed on his way home. He was only 23 yrs old. He just was working to much and I think it caught up to him. I feel bad for his family. I haven't seen him since 2007


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry about your friend pnut. 23 is no age at all.

I'm a bit down today too - it's 5 years today since we started TTC. I always knew that it might take us a bit longer to get pregnant but I never imagined it would take this long. 

Nothing much happening now I've taken all of my clomid pills. I've got quite a few spots including one on my collar bone that really hurts but I can't stop touching it. They're mostly on my right side, so I'll be interested to see if I ovulate from that side. I'm getting nervous about not producing any follies, I don't want to waste yet another cycle getting the dosage right. 

I've just remembered that we need to abstain from DTD over the weekend. My sex drive has been really high since I started the clomid so I'm going to be very grumpy lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so glad things are looking up and everything will be moving forward as planned. Thats great that you will have plenty of eggs!!! I am sure everything will be just fine for your ER. Lots of good luck coming your way!! 

@Pnut, I am very sorry abut the loss of your friend!! :hugs::hugs: My heart goes out to the family and friends, it is so sad to loose someone so young. :hugs::hugs:


@Ickle, fingers crossed the clomid brings you your BFP!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust: My face broke out on the side I OV'ed on this month and I was able to knowbecause my ultrasound was showing I was VO'ing mainly on my side with the bad tube, so that was why my IUI got canceled. :dohh: But it is true that you break out on the side of your body that you are OV'ing on!! 


AFM,I probably won't be on that much through the weekend, because I will be busy packing to head up to my home town to make the 6 plus hour drive up there for my baseline ultrasound for my IVF & ICSI cycle. I have to pack enough clothes for 3 weeks, plus I have a tendency to over pack.:blush: I wanted to start packing today to get a jump start on it. I am planning on drivig up on Sunday I think. Earliest would be saturday. In general there isn't much going on right now, just my lupron shots at 10 a day and waiting for AF to arrive to start stimulating. 

My AF is due on Saturday, and the baseling ultrasound takes place on CD 2 or 3 so depending on when AF gets here I might be able to do my ultrasound on Monday. All of the girls that I know that have been on lupon say that it made their AF arrive late, so we shall see. 

All of my mdications should be here by tomorrow. Today I have the progesterone cream coming, and tomorrow I have the menopure, baby asprin an HCG tigger coming. My DRs office has my Gonal F and when I go in for my baseling ultrasound they will give it to me. I got the Gonal F free from the program I applied to and they sent Gonal F 900 x3 and Gonal F 300 x1 for a total of 3,000 units. The DR's office seems to think I will need to order more Gonal F, but I am hoping this will be enough so I can avoid added expense. I will just wait and see how i respond to the meds and if I need more of the Gonal F I will just order it later.

It will be nice to visit family and friends well I am visting my hometown. I am going to be sure to get some pizza and wings well I am there. My homeown has the best pizza I have ever tasted, lots of Italians live there. I always have to eat some pizza well I am there. LOL. :haha:

Friday night DH & me are checking out a Haunted House since I couldn't go last sunday because of the hurricane, so I am looking forward to that. I love Halloween and scary stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - goodness so sorry about your friend!! Yes, 23 is extremely young. :hugs: to you and his family! 

ickle - keep your head up girls! I remember when I got to our 2 year mark I was very upset but just know that it will happen, you will be a mommy :hugs: As far as worrying about if you're going to ovulate or produce follicles, try not to think about it, I think if you're having pain that's a good sign!


----------



## Tarotempres

Hi All - Sorry I have been MIA I went to a local starbucks for internet service so that I can catch up and get out of the house. We survived the Hurricane. There are a lot of trees down and power lines down out here but we are doing well.

Ash - I am sure your retrieval will go swimmingly. Very excited for you. 

Wannabe - Safe trip back home and good luck with everything I am so glad you were able to get the meds for free. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes well and enjoy the pizza.

Pnut - so sorry about your friend. My prayers go out to his family. 

Ickle - Hopefully this dose will be the right dose and you will be one step closer. 

Ella - How are you feeling


----------



## lucylou7

Lacey - Sorry about your frined hun (hugs) 

Ikle - Sorry your feeling down, it doesnt get any easier as time goes on but i do feel it makes us stronger, you know we are all here for you x

Ash - Try not to worry (i know its easier said than done) but the doctors know what they are doing and i know you will be fine hun! roll on EC! 

Wannabe - Not long now hun, hope you have a safe journey back to your home town! 

Nothing new from me, CD 11 now so lots of bedding and we'll see what happens hey.. x


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - good look and have fun...........


----------



## ashknowsbest

taro - I'm happy to hear that you made it through the storm. I can't believe some of the damage done to the jersey shore, it's very sad ... I grew up going there every summer but I know they'll get it all sorted out! OH and I had to walk 22 blocks yesterday to pick up my prescription since all of the subways are down and the starbucks are PACKED. Thanks for the well wishes for the ER! 

Lucy - thanks :) Much easier said than done but I know I will be fine! Lots of bding sounds GREAT. I have been completely not in the mood for that ... it's sad really! And now that I'm going through ER tomorrow it's probably going to be about 3 months before I DTD cause I'm not going to want to have sex in the first tri .. I know so ridiculous but idk once I become pregnant I'm not going to want to do ANYTHING down there. :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you Ladies, You are truly the best. Wannabe I am so sorry your IUI was cancelled. Ickle so sorry you hit the 5 year mark. I know your time will come


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am thinking of you today, hoping everything has gone good with your ER!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you got lots of healthy eggs and that you are recovering well after the procedure!! :hugs: Please update us when you are feeling up to it!! 


AFM,Uggghhh... I called my fertility office this morning and the program that gave me the free Gonal F medications for my IVF cycle to check on the status of my drugs to see if they were received by my fertility office yet, and they haven't gotten there yet. Apparently as a result of the Hurricane there is a huge delay with the mail. And since they ship FED Ex, no mail has been getting out because the mail hubs in New York city have been shut down!!:dohh::growlmad: Ugghhh... so the earliest they think they can get the Gonal F drug to my fertility DR' s office is Tuesday, assuming that mail is going through NY city again by next week. So my DR office said that worst case scenario they can give me some free samples to hold me over for a few days until the meds get to their office!!!! Thank goodness they are willing to do that. I dont have time to order Gonal F and send it to myself down here at my home because I want to drive up north on Sunday. Plus Ireally didn't want o dish out the $$ to pay for the Gonal F since it is so pricey.

My AF is due Saturday, so hopefully AF will come late so the meds will have time to get to my DR's office. Theylike to do the baseline ultradsound on CD 2 or 3 and that is when I would start the Gonal F. So small bump in the road for me but hopefully everything will fall into place okay. I am waiting on the rest of my meds to come now by Fed Ex to my house, so I should have all the rest of my meds by this afternoon other wise.


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, isn't that how it always happens!? My Menopur came from England and when I placed the order they didn't have enough stock to fill it! It ended up being no big deal and I got it in plenty of time, but it's still nerve wracking with everything else you have to process!! Glad your doctor is able to help and pick up the slack if need be!! Everything will work out!!


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Wannabe, isn't that how it always happens!? My Menopur came from England and when I placed the order they didn't have enough stock to fill it! It ended up being no big deal and I got it in plenty of time, but it's still nerve wracking with everything else you have to process!! Glad your doctor is able to help and pick up the slack if need be!! Everything will work out!!

Thanks hun!!! :flower: Yeah, it would be way to easy if there wasn't some kind of a hiccup in this process...LOL:dohh::haha: As if it isn't stressful enough already is right!!! :haha: I am glad everythig worked out okay with your cycle!!!:thumbup: Well hopefully even if there is a delay the DR's meds will hold me over and the Gonal F will be arrving soon. I am going to try to go into this IVF cycle with PMA!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.

Will do personals later.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, WOOO HOOO!!! 25 eggs is awesome!!!:happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!! That is one of the great things about being in your 20's, you ovaries are working at their best and are most fertile!!!! I am also glad to hear that you are feeling well post ER!!! Get some rest!!! Keep us updated on how many embryo's you get!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed it is lots and lots!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

25!! Wow that's great. Come on little eggys, fertilise! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I got all of my IVF meds this afternoon, the only thing missing is the Gonal F, if anyone wants to take a peek at them all in my journal, i put a picture in my journal.... lots and lots of meds... kind of overwhleming to be honest, the next sets of needles for stimulating look big and painful... eeeekkkk....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pnut - sorry about your friend.....

Ash - Wow 25 eggs! That is awesome. Rest up and take care of yourself!

wannabe - have a safe trip! have fun in your home town!

ickle - I am so sorry.....I understand...I have been trying for 3 years and it does seem like a lifetime.

tarot - so happy you are surviving....it is horrible to live without the basic necessities....I have had to deal with that after hurricanes before.

afm - I am finally home....I am 5 dpiui....so ready to know if this IUI worked......ugh!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - I actually used Novarel for the trigger....just a bit of advice....my sister had to mix it and give it to me in my bum. It was sore for a bit so if you sleep on your side, dont inject in the side of your bum you sleep on. I did that and lost a few nights of sleep! 

The amount of meds is a bit daunting and with my IUI I found that doing an injection every night made me feel like I was doing something to get pregnant....as opposed to just waiting on fate to make me ovulate and get a sperm in the right place at the right time. I still know that fate as a lot to do with it but at least I gave it a bit of a push! hehehehe


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, thanks for the advice!!!! :hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust::dust::dust:I hope you get a BFP when you test!!! When will you be testing???


----------



## ttcbaby117

i dont think I will be testing until Nov. 11th.....I fell like that if it is positive it wont be the trigger and if it negative it should show up by then soooooo, I dont want to get tossed around questioning the result...that is always what drives me batty!

Anyway, things might change as I am a very scary tester.. I hate seeing bfns.


----------



## lucylou7

Ash - Wow thats amazing hope you have a lot that fertilize hun!

TTC - I really do hope you get your BFP ! im rooting for you! 

Wannabe - Im glad you got nearly all your meds hun, i know what you mean i remember when i got all mine i was like WOW! now i cant wait to get them all again 

Taro - Glad you got through the hurricane it must of been awful for you all glad your safe 

AFM - Im ovulating  yey!! Back to normal this month thank god after last month, so lets see what happens this month hey.. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah get to the bding!!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Wow Ash 25 thats great news I hope you are feeling better soon, I really hope this works for you xx

I hope everybody else is well xx

AFM just to let you know I have an early scan booked for the 9th Nov when i will be 6wks, i really cant wait but at the same time i know i will be so scared when I'm there. I just really want to know if the baby is ok and in the right place, i really dont think I could take another loss xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone for your kind words and wishing me luck! 

Tasha - I think it's normal to be scared at the first scan but I'm sure everything will be fine, I'll be keeping my FX'd for you that you have a healthy little baby growing in there! 

ttcbaby - I can't wait to hear if you're pregnant! We'll be finding out if we're pregnant almost around the same time :happydance:

So, after not being able to sleep for longer than an hour at a time, I was FINALLY able to sleep for 5 1/2 hours straight after taking a pain killer (tylenol) from 2-7:30 ... so I feel pretty good about that. I woke up a few times in between but just to roll over ... well roll over as much as I could. I woke up this morning feeling a bit better, still sore down there and have to walk kind of hunched over because if I stand up tall I get this pinching feeling down there...not fun. I also just gave myself my first PIO shot. It wasn't that bad ... I've watched videos online about how to do it and it really was not that bad at all ... big pinch once it penetrated skin but after that easy. I honestly think the worst part is sitting there waiting for the medicine to go in ... since it's thick it takes FOREVER! 

I think I'm going to try and take a 30 minute walk with my mom this morning because it says to take a walk and not sit around because then the oils sits but I'm not sure ... at this point I might not be ready to take a walk. I cannot wait to hear the fert report!! I'm so nervous about it but excited at the same time. Will update you girls when I know!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome ash...we are tww buddies.....glad you got some sleep...I would take it easy if you are still having pain. I can't wait to hear the report


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tasha - I am sending some positive vibes to you and lil bean that all is OK


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - yeah I ended up not going on that walk. I am feeling better but ... I don't know I just don't want to push it ... and I'm feeling attached to my phone because they're supposed to be calling me soon to give me my fertilization report! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## tlm

10 is great!! Will they do ICSI on the rest?


----------



## ashknowsbest

They didn't say ... I honestly didn't ask a lot of questions that I probably should have just because I was find of in shock but I did just e-mail my doctor and asked him how many were mature because they can't fertilize them if they weren't mature so .... I think that's the first question because if there were only 15 mature than that's pretty good .. so I'm starting out there.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers, you ladies have managed to fill over 50 pages since I've been AWOL!

Tash congrats sweet, I am sending you positive vibes :flower:

Ash, fingers crossed hun x


----------



## ickle pand

It's quality not quantity Ash. 10 is great though. Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

3 day but if the embryos are doing really good they'll move it to a 5 day


----------



## ickle pand

Ok cool. I bet you're just dying for them to get put back now :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah so I talked to my OH and I think the reason I was so upset with 10 today is because we started out at 25 and it just decreased SOOO much. I'm a lot better now and I'm happy with 10, I think it will work out, even if I have none to freeze. Like I said it was just the very fast drop, that's all. I also heard back from my doctor and he didn't give me numbers today but he did say that he is very happy with 10 embryos so ... it is what it is :)

Ickle - I am excited and ready for them to be put back now. This is so weird but I really feel like they're already my baby's. Their already living and fertilized so I feel attached to them.


----------



## tlm

Ash, it only takes ONE! I only got 3 and was devastated! And I also did a 3 day transfer! Don't lose hope! With 10 I would say you have a decent chance that you will have something left to freeze!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you tlm! I don't mean to seem ungrateful for what I got because I'm not I'm so happy with that, it's better than nothing but I was just shocked at first. Its now settled in and I'm feeling okay.

So you only got 3 and you're preggo with twins?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash 10 is sooooo awesome.....I am sure you will have enough to freeze. How much will the Dr put back in?

FF- hey there...welcome back...how are you doing?


----------



## tlm

I totally understand! It's hard when you expect one thing and then the reality turns out to be something different! I know you aren't ungrateful! :) I remember after ER I told dh "those effing 3 better make it and fertilize!" And they all did!! I was so crushed, i cried on the way home! dont get me wrong, i was thankful we got something but I was upset that we weren't going to have anything to freeze in case this round didn't work! 

When we showed up for ET my RE showed us our embryos and said that one was more fragmented than the others but we decided to put them all back to increase our chances! All three were between 6 & 8 cells. We will never know, but I am assuming that the two that looked best are the two that implanted!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - I'm convinced we're doing 2. It's my choice and I'm healthy and could carry twins so that's what I'm pushing for. I told him I wanted to transfer two and he didn't reject the idea so .. I guess really it depends on the quality but I'm almost 100% sure we're putting 2 back.


----------



## ashknowsbest

tlm - that is so amazing that you got three and they all fertilized!! It really does go to show you that things really do work out even if you don't get a bunch of eggs!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash that's awesome.....I would love twins.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah at this point, I know twins are A LOT of work but I've been trying to start my family for 2 years ... I just want two for one and be done for a while ya know? Its been so hard and challenging to get pregnant I just want two as quick as possible. If I didn't have trouble conceiving I might already have two!


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, WOO HOOO, so glad you are OV'ing and your cycle is getting back to normal!! I hope you can get in lots and lots of :sex: in your fertile window!!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:

@Tasha, Good luck with your first scan!!I hope you will have a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Fiesty, Welcome back to the group!!! We missed you!!! :flower:

AFM, I need to go finish packing for 3 weeks away for the drive to my home town for the IVF & ICSI. I am debating on whether or not I want to drive up on Sunday or Monday. If AF comes tomorrow than I would definatly drive up tomorrow. I lke driving on the weekend because I can avoid weekday rush hour traffic which is such a pain when you get stuck in it, so I am leaning towards leaving tomorrow. 

I haven't been on B&B much today and probably won't get on tomorrow if I drive to my home town tomorrow. I have a tendency to over pack and packing for me is like a significant event!!! LOL!!! :blush::haha:But I will get on again once I get settled in at my Mom's apartment. 

DH & me went to the Haunted House lastnight. We thought it was okay, but we have been to much better ones in previous years. For some reason the actors kept pulling my pony tail and that was annoying!!! GRRRrrr... Then this one actor on the hay ride said I was ugly and needed to put my hood on because I was scaring everyone!!! Luckily I took it s a joke and didn't go off on him or anythng. LOL,probably because I hadn't done my lupron injection for the night yet... LOL.. :haha:

Some cool things were in the haunted house hotel part, this one girl looked like the girl from the Excorscist movie, and was pretty freaky, her bed was floating in the air, and we couldnt tell if she was a real girl or fake. Than one funny thing was this killer easter rabbit with an axe, I was cracking up laughing at it. The bunny was all bloody, so that was a first.. LOL, I have never seen an easter bunny in a haunted house. 

We went in a hotel haunted house, haunted corn maze and haunted hay ride. It started raining and was freezing when we were going throughthe corn maze though. Luckily it let up after that. Over all I enjoyed myself, but I think next year we will be going to check out a different haunted house. There are tons of them around where I live at!!

One other cool highlight was the classic car from that old TV show The Munsters, it was pretty neat, it was old fashioned with the rumble seat in the back. I guess they had someone from the show there doing autographs at one point. Theyalso had the Dracula car, but I didn't know if that was from the Munsters show or not. Pretty neat to seeit in person though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

I would love twins too!! I would like one boy and one girl that way I can do the labor once and get it over with:)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OOOOOOO Wannabe your Halloween festivities sounds awesome! The UK doesn't do Halloween any where as well as our US cousins ;)


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha - you'll be fine hun... but i totally understand the scared feeling :hugs:

Ash - Good luck, like the other girls have said 10 is blooming good! i only ever got 4 eggs and in the first cycle only 2 of them fertilized, 2 put back on day 3 and 1 implanted. 2nd cycle all 4 fertilized, 2 put back on day 5 and 2 implanted and are still here, and none ever made it to freezing. I wouldn't make the decision of whether to put 1 or 2 back completely yet.. good to talk about it with OH, but see how they are progressing and get the embryologist's advice as to how many they recommend putting back. As remember if you put 2 back you can end up with 3 :shock: or maybe even 4 if both eggs split as well!!!! happened to a friend of mine she now has triplets. 

ttc - Good luck in your tww. 

FF - good to see you hun. x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pink - wow that's insane about your friend getting triplets!! I was reading up on sart for my fertility office and the average amount of embryos they put back in people under 35 was two. I've also talked to my OH about putting two and he's on board. We will definitely be talking to the FS about everything before we make the final decision but that's where I'm at right now ... Wanting twins :). This may be a stupid way to think about it but I don't have to work I mean I do but I don't have to and so of I got twins and had to be on bed rest it would be hard but at least it wouldn't affect work and what not. Just a thought. Well see what happens. I don't even know what quality they're going to be or anything so ..

As far as pain from ER I'm still not 100%. I cannot sleep on my left side at all I can manage to sleep on my right side as long as I'm very careful. I can move around more without that pinching pain but I'm still very bloated. This morning I've been lightly pressing on my belly to see of I have any pain and there is pain so I wouldn't be surprised if I have a minor case of OHSS but I'm doing everything I'm showed to be doing as far as eating lots of protein and drinking lots of Gatorade. And I'm on a ton of medication to help. I'm on dostinex 1 .50mg tablet once a day which is supposed to ward off OHSS I'm on medrol which is a steroid to help with inflammation and to suppress my immune system to help with implantation. I'm also on the doxy it's an antibiotic. I hope they help and I keep getting better!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - that sounds like so much fun. We will talk to you once you get to your location. Let us know how you are doing.

Ash - OK so we are both banking on your twins....wouldn't that be so awesome if we get them in this cycle!!!!! I have found since my iui I have been boosted on and off....especially if I have been walking to much. Its crazy....

We went to our Halloween party last night, it was postponed be cause of hurricane sandy last weekend. I went as a lady bug and dh went as merlin. We had a good time but it was really difficult being stone sober and hiding it fro everyone. My Dr said no alcohol during the tww....and hopefully for the next 9 months  ......I have had bloating on and off and every once in a while I get some cramping....not so much in my ovary are anymore but more in my uterus. I have read it could be from the iui....so I am trying not to symptom spot. 7 dpiui and anxious to test


----------



## lucylou7

Ash - 10 fertilised is blooming brilliant Hun! And like the girls say it only takes one x

Wannabe - sounds like you've been having fun 

Tasha - I can understand how worried you must be but I really do think this is your time huni xx

Ickle - how you doing? 

Ttc - hope 2ww is not to long for you  sounds like you had fun at your party x

FF - how you doing? Hope your well x

Pink - hope you and bump are well x

Hope every one else is ok? 

AFM - ok so I thought I was ovulating.. Had faint line on cd 11 and darker on cd 12 no line on cd 13 and now cd 14 dark line?? Any one any ideas xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey gals! Back from vacation. I was hoping two weeks in Italy would be just what I needed to get an egg to stick but AF showed up the day we were leaving. Poo.

Lucy, can you post a pic of your opk?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Hun - sorry AF showed huni roll on next month for you x of course I'm not to sure how to upload on here do you know how to and I'll upload thanks x


----------



## iwantineed

Just1atLeast said:


> My situation is a tad bit different but i understand where you are coming from. I have never had a :bfp: ever and have been trying nearly my whole adult life. I have done 8 IUI's and not even a chemical. I' so frustrated at this point and i don't have a clue how i will ever get money for IVF. I have used every kind of med and injectable and ovulated just fine with tons of large follicles. I have PCOS and with my Metformin i am doing just fine but my hubby has Varicocele and low motility but that shouldn't make a huge difference. When i was first put on Clomid, the first 2 rounds were mildy okay but the 3rd round did some damage and i was rushed to the ER. It made me go wacko and i never looked back. Injectables from now on. It's nice to speak to someone in my situation. I hope we both are blessed soon.:hugs:

hi sorry to hear your story mine is very simular - i have been trying for 15 years has 2 mis and 1 eptopic - i am currently trying the acupunture way as they wont give me IVF due to my weight! :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

A warm welcome to all of the new girls in the group!!! Sorry to hear you ladies have been through so much on your LTTC journey!!! Big hugs to you girls!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ash, I hope you start feeling better soon hun!!!! :hugs::hugs: I got my fingers crossed that all 10 will be healthy embryo's so you can have some to freeze!! Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

@TTC, your halloween party sounds like it was fun and your costumes sound really cute!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope when you do test it is a super dark BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Lucy, the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control like for the OPK to be positive. It is possible you didnt OV yet and maybe your urine was diluted so the OPK got lighter from earlier??? But if the OPK was positive than for me when it is positive it stays that way for at least 2 days in a row. Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Operation, welcome back from yor vacation. I hope you enjoyed it. Sorry AF crashed the party!! :hugs::hugs:

AF hasn't arrived yet, so I decided to travel tomorrow morning. I didn't see the point in leaving earlier when I won't be able to to go into the DR until AF arrives anyways. Plus I get to spend DH's day off with him today. Today I can grab any last minute items that I might of forgot to pack. DH & me went shopping yesteray and I bought some winter sweaters. It is colder up north where I am going to. They already are forecast to get some snow flurries up there. But hopefully the weather won't be to bad up there well i am in town. I am out of practice and haven't driven in the snow in many years and my tires aren't the best in the snow on my car either. 

I am glad that AF hasn't come yet, because it gives the Gonal F meds a chance to get to my DR's office on time for me to start using on CD 3. 

Thanks for all of the well wishes for a safe trip!!! You girls are all such sweet hearts!!:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucy - it does only take 1, FX'd it works! I'm really not sure about the OPK's ... I haven't done then in a long time but if you had a picture maybe I could be of more help? Also, I've found that OPK's are very confusing and not always accurate. Best of luck to you :hugs:

Operation - Italy ooooo must have been nice :) Sorry you didn't get your bfp but good luck for the coming months! :hugs:

Iwant - I hope the acupuncture works and you get your bfp! FX'd for you!! I've always wanted to try acupuncture but just hasn't gotten around to going yet.

wanna - thanks girl!


----------



## lucylou7

What do you think girls? Sorry the picture is not great...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashknowsbest

The lines on the left are the ones that are the control right? And the ones on the right after the test? If that's the case I don't think any of them are positive yet buuuut if they're old that may not be an accurate opinion anyways.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Ash, your right control line is on the left... i will just keep testing and see thanks for looking though, i just thought it was strange how there was a line then following day none then they came back again... very strange... x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah those OPK's used to drive me nuts!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Ash~ Great News on 10 eggs. I hope you get your twins.
How is everyone else doing? 
AFM: I am in pain because AF has hit. so I am laying on the couch feelings like I am dying. I hate PMS.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks pnuts! Sorry AF arrived and you're in pain :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry AF arrived Pnuts!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! PMS sucks!! :hugs:


----------



## iwantineed

is this ovulation sticks?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks Lucy. Just counting down the hours until my scan on Tuesday (34 hours to go). I just want to know what's going on the there! My right ovary is aching all the time now so I think that's where all the action is. My skin is still broken out and my boobs have been really sore but my moods haven't been too bad so that's a bonus. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - I don't think they are positive yet..close but not yet. Those opk sticks are so questionable sometimes. I got a cbfm and the digital opk BC I couldn't deal with the grey area....ya know .lol

Wannabe - it sounds like everything is falling into place for you. Safe trip tomorrow  

Pnut- sorry about AF hun :(


----------



## Tarotempres

iwant - My husband and I were in the same boat. We were trying to conceive for two years and couldn't do any procedures because of my weight. It took a lot for me to do something about it but I finally did something about my weight. We had our first IVF that ended in a chemical pregnancy. The upside is we were able to do it. If you need to talk I am here.

Wanna - I hope you have a safe trip home and everything works out.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ash - I hope you are feeling better and everything is growing.

TTC - how are you doing? Hopefully the tww is flying by for you and we will know soon.

Tasha - Being anxious is ok and hoping everything is perfect. I have a good feeling.

Lucy - I hope the same problem. I could never read those things.


----------



## ickle pand

I never really used OPKs because I seem to have high levels of LH all the time thanks to PCOS. I've got a CBFM though which seems to work better, although I get a lot of high readings before I get a peak.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tarot - thanks...I wish it was going faster of course....LOL...I am going in for my prog test today.....hopefully it will be a nice high number.

ickle- I think it is ok if you get a lot of highs as long as you def. get the peak. At least it takes the second guessing out of it.

afm - so me and dh promised ot wait to test until november 11th.....which would be 14 dpiui. I am so anxious but dont want to get a false positive. If I start testing at 10 dpiui should the trigger shot be gone by then?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ttcbaby - I think everyone is different but for me it was out by 8 days past the trigger shot so .... I would think yes.


----------



## ickle pand

TTCbaby - You could test out your trigger so that you know for sure that any new line is a real one.

I'm used to getting so many highs now. I don't always get a peak but I now know that I don't always ovulate so that's probably why. 

I'm so excited about my scan. 18 hours to go now :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?


----------



## ickle pand

I've heard that if you have lots of good embryos then they sometimes like to wait until day 5 so they can see if any have degraded by then and pick the best of the bunch. So the embies will be going back on Wednesday, is that right?

ETA - I found this which is a much better explanation https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes, embies going back on Wednesday :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Great article by the way! Very informative :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I thought so too. If I ever get to the IVF stage I'm going to push for 5 day transfer now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I heard they were slightly better but that article really explained why so thanks!! I'm so excited to have them transfered now!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ash...I am 8 dpiui now....so maybe i will test tomorrow just to see if I still have the trigger giving me a false positive. I would think that is a good sign that they decided on the 5 day transfer...woohoo for wednesday...only 2 more sleeps!

Ickle - Yeah I understand how frustrating this all can be.


----------



## lucylou7

Ickle - yey only one sleep !  good luck for tomorrow keep us all posted and very good article good read x

Ash - roll on Wednesday  

Ttc - oh I don't know what I would do I might have to give in but I'm very impatient ha 

Well I think I'm going to invest in a cbfm as these opks are doing my head as no line at all now???


----------



## ickle pand

You can get CBFM's from ebay for about half the price of the shops. Brand new too.

I get my sticks through subscribe and save on Amazon too which saves a bit of money.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - I just noticed your weight loss ticker. Congrats on your weight loss that is amazing. I have lost 123 in the past nine months so I know how hard it is to struggle with both. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Ash - Good luck Wednesday. I hope the dr emails you soon with how many are still good. Hopefully you will have enough to freeze for the future.

TTC - Wishing you luck on holding out on testing. 

Lucy - Good luck with your testing and hopefully you will ovulate soon.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you doing? I am sleepy. I got up at 6:40am with my hubby and we went to get things done. I am waiting on a call from the fertility clinic to find out what type of paper work they can give me to help get a referral for my husband now. I am on the phone with them now. I hate being put on hold, but it is life. AF is not to heavy today think god and cramping is starting to lighten up.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks tarot. I'm really happy with myself, I've been trying for years to do it and we couldn't get any fertility treatment on the NHS until I did.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well they are still working on the paperwork, so hopefully i will hear from them later or tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lucy - I think that is the best thing....it really is a frustrating thing to have to wonder if the damn stick is positive!

pnut - woohoo for getting the ball rolling...hopefully you wil have more information tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I got the update from my doctor and 5 are still progressing well and the other 5 are a little bit slower but they're doing okay. :) 

pnuts - yay for getting started! It's all so exciting!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you! I'm quite relieved honestly :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome Ash....this is great news....you will have some to freeze and enough to put back!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think so! Even if the slower ones just stop progressing if the 5 that are doing well keep going I'll have 3 frosty's since I'm only putting 2 back! :happydance: Yay! OH and I were thinking that if we only had one frosty we might not freeze it because it costs 1,000$ out of pocket and I don't think that's really worth it since we get 3 more fresh cycles covered by insurance.


----------



## fisher640

Tasha16 said:


> Wow Ash 25 thats great news I hope you are feeling better soon, I really hope this works for you xx
> 
> I hope everybody else is well xx
> 
> AFM just to let you know I have an early scan booked for the 9th Nov when i will be 6wks, i really cant wait but at the same time i know i will be so scared when I'm there. I just really want to know if the baby is ok and in the right place, i really dont think I could take another loss xx

I know well all be thinking of you Tasha :hugs:, good luck!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got 2 big follies 21.2mm on the right and 21.4 on the left so we're good to go. So relieved! Lining is nice and thick too.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

ickle pand that sounds hopeful!!!

Good luck everyone whereever you are in your cycles! 

AF is over for me now, finally! Never my favorite time of the month!

I couldn't book an HSG for the right time so I'm just going to try my best to RELAX for what could possibly be my last month with no tests or treatments.
Maybe, just maybe, I won't even need any tests or treatments... [-o&lt;


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed that you don't need any tests or treatments Ella :)


----------



## nexis

Hi, is it ok if I join you all? I'm 26 and dh is 27 (28 in December) and we've been ttc since last September. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year and I'm currently on 1000mg metformin a day and waiting on HSG and SA appointments. Got day 21 bloods next Monday and I'm hoping they'll show that I've started ovulating, as the last bloods I had done showed I was annovulatory.


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Nexis, welcome :)

I have PCOS too. Do you have longer cycles than the usual 28 days? The reason I ask is that if you do CD21 bloods could be being done too early to pick up the hormones. It's really supposed to be done 7 DPO (days post ovulation) as that's when the progesterone levels peak. I've heard of women not ovulating until CD50 (and getting pregnant) but obviously the progesterone levels on CD21 wouldn't show a thing. The fertility clinic I go to start testing your levels on CD21 and then keep repeating it every couple of days until either the level shows ovulation or it starts to drop again. GP's in particular can be bad at just testing on CD21. If you temp or use OPK's it might be worth telling them a little white lie and booking the test for what is 7DPO and just telling them its CD21.

Sorry I've written a novel!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - wow that is awesome insurance....so tomorrow is the big day???? Once they transfer them back..when do you do a pg test? It should only take a few days to implant right? SOrry for the silly questions I just figured since you are bypassing the travel down the fallopian tubes and all that stuff that you would probably get to test earlier.

Ickle - woohoo...that is awesome! Those are great sized follies!

Ella - praying you are right! Come on BFP!

nex- welcome to the group hun!

afm - well I told myself last night that I would go ahead and test today (9dpiui) but I chickened out this morning....LOL....I just hate those bfns....a part of me wants to see the two lines and the other just can take another negative. So now I will have decided that Thursday might be a good day to test. I will have my progesterone numbers back and depending on how they look, I might feel good about testing...only time will tell I guess!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for whenever you test TTCbaby. If you're not ready, then wait as long as you want. I can never resist testing early and it just gets you down. Waiting until after your progesterone results is a good idea. I think I'll do that this time too.


----------



## Tarotempres

Nex - welcome to the group

TTC - I am glad you waited. Just be patient your BFP will be there. 

Ash - good luck tomorrow

Ickle - so glad your follicles are good size. This is going to be the month.

Ella - keep positive and relax. keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the month for you

AFM - so my appointment saga continues. Called my Drs office yesterday for them to tell me they didn't have anything until the 27th of November. I begged with the nurse to please figure something out and she talked the Dr into seeing me on the 13th at 6:30 which meant I would have my second opinion at 4:15 hope they were running on time and having to get to the other appointment at 6:30 which I would have made work somehow. Now my husband texts me this morning that they are changing his hours starting tomorrow for the next four weeks to 3pm - 11pm. Now I am going to have to call both doctors and hope I can reschedule both appointments for during the day so I don't miss my next cycle. You just have to laugh at life sometimes.


----------



## kristinaettc

I've been lurking on this forum for some time now, so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 30 and DH is 41. I have PCOS and am annovulatory, we've been TTC for 2 years this January. DH has, thankfully, perfect sperm numbers and motility. I'm currently on 1500mg metformin and a B-100 complex vitamin. I did not respond to Clomid perscribed by my OB, but I was referred to an RE and seem to be responding to Femara. I just triggered last week, and am now on TWW.

So, hi everyone!


----------



## ickle pand

That's just typical Tarot! I hope you get them changed to a better time.

Welcome Kristina and good luck. When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies!
How are you all doing? Very exciting Ash! 
AFM:I can't wait until we get orders for a reassignment! I found out I have high prolactin level. I found out from the OBGYN Receptionist when I had to go down there and find out why my blood work was not ordered up for CD 3. To top it off she paged my doctor and he had no idea what CD3 blood work meant. REALLY! @$$hat! How are you going to tell me to get this blood work done at my appointment with my husband sitting there with me and not know what I am talking about? Then he tells the receptions to tell me to make sure I tell Dr Magnerelli my prolactin level is high. I hate Fort Carson! Love Colorado, but hate this post! I am just very upset on how I found out this. I don't even know what my next step will be


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I will wait...thanks for the support Ickle!

Tarot - OMG that is just par for the course.....I swear like this journey isnt hard enough...Sorry you had to go through that....may the scheduling gods be with you and make everthing on time!

Pnut - sorry hun that is a horrible way to find this out. I am not sure about prolactin, as I dont know much about it....but in this day and age I am sure there is something that can be done. Dont give up hope!

Kristina - welcome to the group hun!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I know it is treatable, high levels cause infertility, or can be due to a number of other things such as hypothyroidism. I just don't like the way I found out


----------



## kristinaettc

@ickle - my RE wants me to come in for a blood preg test on cd25 or cd26, she'll also run a baseline progesterone test in case it's positive.

thanks all for the warm welcome! :)


----------



## nexis

ickle pand said:


> Hiya Nexis, welcome :)
> 
> I have PCOS too. Do you have longer cycles than the usual 28 days? The reason I ask is that if you do CD21 bloods could be being done too early to pick up the hormones. It's really supposed to be done 7 DPO (days post ovulation) as that's when the progesterone levels peak. I've heard of women not ovulating until CD50 (and getting pregnant) but obviously the progesterone levels on CD21 wouldn't show a thing. The fertility clinic I go to start testing your levels on CD21 and then keep repeating it every couple of days until either the level shows ovulation or it starts to drop again. GP's in particular can be bad at just testing on CD21. If you temp or use OPK's it might be worth telling them a little white lie and booking the test for what is 7DPO and just telling them its CD21.
> 
> Sorry I've written a novel!

My cycles have been a bit all over the shop. They're in my sig, I'm down from the longest at 167 days (ended with withdrawal bleed from norethisterone) to 36 days which I think is thanks to the metformin. The bloods were ordered by fs at hospital when I went back last month. I'm gonna go get it done on what will be cd21 in the hopes that they'll then look seriously at the fact that I'm annovulatory rather than them being like well we'll give it some time iykwim.


----------



## wannabeprego

nexis said:


> Hi, is it ok if I join you all? I'm 26 and dh is 27 (28 in December) and we've been ttc since last September. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year and I'm currently on 1000mg metformin a day and waiting on HSG and SA appointments. Got day 21 bloods next Monday and I'm hoping they'll show that I've started ovulating, as the last bloods I had done showed I was annovulatory.

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Good luck with your upcoming tests !! Fingers crossed you are ovulating!! I am sending lots of luck and baby dust to you hun!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/yWelcomeToTheFamilyPlaymatesgl-vi.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

kristinaettc said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for some time now, so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 30 and DH is 41. I have PCOS and am annovulatory, we've been TTC for 2 years this January. DH has, thankfully, perfect sperm numbers and motility. I'm currently on 1500mg metformin and a B-100 complex vitamin. I did not respond to Clomid perscribed by my OB, but I was referred to an RE and seem to be responding to Femara. I just triggered last week, and am now on TWW.
> 
> So, hi everyone!

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! Fingers crossed that when you do test it will be a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/Wel2Group.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, I am glad that your follicles look great and your lining is nice and thick. :thumbup: Fingers crossed that it all leads to your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Ash, I will be thinking of you tomorrow for your ET!!! Only one more day and you will be PUPO!!! Good luck to you!!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months, and that this frst cycle is a success!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Ella, Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle and can avoid the additional tests!!! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM, I arrived back in my home town safely Monday night. The drive was quick and I avoided traffic, so it was about 6 hours, so not to bad. :thumbup: I am staying with my mom and at first I had problems getting onto the internet but I got the problem fixed and I had to have a person that works in her building get me onto their internet with the correct password, so I wasn't able to get on much until today. But I am happy I am back up and running so I can check in on my girls again!!! :thumbup:

AF still isn't here yet....sigh....:wacko::wacko::wacko::growlmad:My cycle is getting delayed and pushed back further and further beause AF hasn't arrived yet. DH took Thanksgiving week off and was coming up here to be with me the weekend before that week because he needs to give his :spermy: on the day of my Egg retrival, but at this rate he may need to take the last week of November off instead if AF doesnt hurry up and show soon!!! :dohh: I have been doing HPT's and they have all been BFN, so I don't think I am pregnant, I think AF is just being a pain in the butt....:growlmad:

My Gonal F meds are at my Fertility Office and arrived there today so I am happy about that, so one less thing to worry about, since they were delaed from the hurricane at first!!! Everyting is set to go now... I just need AF to show!!!

Other than that it is nice to visit with my Mom, I haven't seen her since Christmas time last year, so I was over due for a visit. I am going to visit with my sister later and tomorrow we are supposed to go shopping or get some lunch some where. My sister is helping me with my injections now since DH isn't here with me. She was a nurse before she had her kids so injections will be a breeze for her. :thumbup:

I had to order some more needlesfor my lupron since I am almost out of them. Luckily the needles are free so no cost there. Those are coming tomorrow.


----------



## Tarotempres

Wanna - glad you made it safe and sound and are enjoying your visit so far. Hopefully AF will show up soon so you can get started

Kristin - welcome to the group


----------



## MH53ADwife

hi everyone, my DH and i are trying for #1, and our only one, for 5 years. just found out i also have PCOS, im on 1500mg of metformin, its really wrecking me. i cant eat/smell anything without wanting to throw up. hopefully it works out, we'll be going on clomid as soon as my husband gets an SA. id like to be on clomid by december because my husband will probably be deploying early next year and well, that kinda puts a wrench in things. best of luck to all of you, im really eager to see some clomid/metformin success stories!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MH5 - welcome to the group! I hope the clomid works!

wannabe - glad you made it. I had a really good time with my sister and mom while I was doing my IUI...staying with them during such a stressful time helped me. Of course, no one can take care of you the way your mom can!


----------



## wannabeprego

MH53ADwife said:


> hi everyone, my DH and i are trying for #1, and our only one, for 5 years. just found out i also have PCOS, im on 1500mg of metformin, its really wrecking me. i cant eat/smell anything without wanting to throw up. hopefully it works out, we'll be going on clomid as soon as my husband gets an SA. id like to be on clomid by december because my husband will probably be deploying early next year and well, that kinda puts a wrench in things. best of luck to all of you, im really eager to see some clomid/metformin success stories!!

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: I hope the clomid brings you a BFP!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/DTL%20Welcome/fae6e219.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - once the transfer happens I will be able to test about 7-9 days later at home if I want ... not sure when the beta will be but here is a link that explains everything pretty good https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer. Look at the 5 day transfer chart since that's what I'm having. Oh and you have to test when you're ready! I know how stressful it is so just do it when you're comfortable :hugs:

taro - thanks! Life is crazy and plans change, happens to us all :) Hopefully they'll be able to fit you in so that you don't have to wait forever to get some answers! 

kristina - welcome to the group, all of the ladies on here are very supportive and lovely! Good luck for this cycle! 

pnuts - thanks! I have high prolactin and it's easily fixable. My doctor ordered an MRI of my brain because sometimes the high prolactin is caused by an adenoma on the pituitary gland (it's a benign tumor). I was put on dostinex half a pill every two weeks and it solved the problem but I still wasn't able to get pregnant but lots of girls were able to so best of luck!

nexis - welcome to the group! 

MH54 - welcome to the group also! I hope the clomid does the trick and you're able to get pregnant! This is a great group and everyone is very supportive!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash - oh that is pretty cool....I guess you have more of a 1ww!!!! 

yes I am waiting to test....waiting on my progesterone levels might help. I guess if they are low it will give me a bit of an inkling what it might be.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it is shorter but when you think about I they've already been growing for 5 days :)


----------



## tlm

Good luck tomorrow Ash! I had my beta 13dp3dt. It seems like most doctors will wait about two weeks after ER (they consider that ovulation day). 

Will you be on any bed rest?


----------



## ashknowsbest

My doctor hasn't told me about bed rest but I will be having some regardless. Yeah I know the doctors like to do it about two weeks later but I will most likely be testing early. I'm such a poasaholic and don't think I can wait :) :haha: and lots of girls get a positive around 7-8 dp5dt. Well that's what I've seen anyways.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for tomorrow ash. Will be sending loads of sticky vibes your way :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you ickle !!


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck tomorrow....let us know when you can how youa re doing!


----------



## tlm

My doctor said to be in bed that day and then I could move to the couch for a day and be back to normal the following day, but to take it easy. I basically took it easy for my tww! :) Can't wait to hear how you do!! Sticky vibes and positive thoughts are coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

tlm - I havent done much since my IUI....I know it isnt as invasive as IVF but I just want to give my body the best chance to allow the implantation. I havent worked out and have really been relaxing...which is why I have been on BNB so much lately....LOL. I hope it works!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TLM - congrats on being at 12 weeks...outta that danger zone.....woohoo!


----------



## pinkfee

Ash - good luck for tomorrow and ttcbaby - good luck for whenever you test! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks pink...I just called to get my progesterone test and the lab here is saying the lady who took my blood is off until Monday and I asked if I could get the results anyway and the lady gave me attitude....I mean G*D for bide I might want to know what is going on!!!!!! So frustrating!


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - where you able to finally get your numbers? Sending positive vibes and hugs your way.

Ash - good luck today. Try and take it easy for a couple of days. My doctor had told me bed rest for the day of the transfer and the next day and to just take it easy after that. 

Ickle - how are you doing?

Pnuts - how is everything going?

Wanna - has she arrived yet?


----------



## Tarotempres

MH5 - welcome to the group. Good luck with the metformin and clomid.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tarot - nope I am still waiting! UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks Tarot. My ovaries have been aching all day though so I think the follies are just about ready to pop. We DTD last night and I'm hoping DH is willing again tonight but I won't push it if he isn't. I've been having weird cravings which I think is down to the clomid. I had to go and buy a pack of corned beef at lunch time because I'd been craving it all morning. I wolfed the whole lot down too lol!

How are you doing?


----------



## fisher640

Come on Ash! I can't handle the suspense! Update us ASAP!!!
:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Will do personals later but just didn't want to keep you girls in suspense since it's very exciting! 

I'm leaving in about 10 minutes to go to my transfer. It will be around 1:20 and I am excited, nervous, anxious, I'm a bunch of emotions it's crazy! I'm having knots in my stomach but am totally looking forward to this experience. Seeing my embryos and being able to have my soon to be babies in my belly ahh! I will let you all know how it goes when I get back, I promise! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ash!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck ash! I cant wait to hear that you are PUPO!!!!!

Ickle - oh my that is quite a craving...LOL...Last night I cut up some strawberries and actually wanted to put salt on them. Of course I stopped myself, but my mouth started watering at the thought of how good it would taste....ICK!!! I know my progesterone suppositories is causing this so I am not reading into it....Its amazing what these fert drugs will do to us!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Taro - thanks for the advice! My doctor told me that I don't have to be on bed rest but that I should take it easy so I walked home from the doctors, a 10 minute walk (it is snowing so it was a beautiful walk!) and now I'm laying down on the couch trying to relax. 

ickle - sorry your ovaries are aching but that is a good sign of ovulation so catch that eggie! :)

ttcbaby - did you test yet?

AFM - girls, I am PUPO with twins!!! :baby::baby: The doctor told us that we have 4 in total but the two that we transferred were the best and the other two were still growing but they were a little slow. If they keep growing until tomorrow and are looking good then we're going to freeze them tomorrow! Yay! :happydance: I feel really good about this :) I'm trying not to get too excited but I am! I got a picture of the embryos that I'll post in a few minutes, I need to upload it and everything!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow ash that was soooo fast....awesome!!!!! You are PUPO girl! I am so excited for you!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

Got a lot to catch up on... We're a very busy group aren't we 

Nexis / kristina / dh54 - welcome to you all it's a very friendly group and hope your stay is short x

Ttc - your being very good I'm praying it's a BFP for you Hun

Ikle - follies are growing good yey! 

Wannabe -glad you are back safe sorry AF hasn't shown yet it's very rare we want it to hey! Ha x

Punt - sorry your having a frustrating time (hugs)

Taro - I hope you get your appoints sorted out soon x

Ash - yey! Enjoy being PUPO Hun 

AFM - god knows what's going on with ovulation I think I may have a faulty opks so we are just going to bed every other night and see what happens x


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you! It has been such a long journey so far and I'm just so happy to be here ... honestly it's the best feeling EVER! It was really amazing seeing the embryos...I've attached a picture so you girls can see too because it really is ... ah seeing my babies in their first stages is an indescribable feeling! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - that is crazy that you still don't know. 

Ickle & TTC - The cravings could also be from your estrogen level. The higher my estrogen level went I started craving things. In fact I am still addicted to warm cinnamon apples which is the thing I was craving.

Ickle - aching is good. Sending you positive vibes and hoping this month will be the month. I am good. Been watching the snow out my office window hoping it doesn't stick. 

Ash - It is very exciting. Hopefully the others will continue to grow and you can freeze them. I would take it easy. Your body needs to rest and believe it or not you may find yourself tired. The two weeks after my transfer I wasn't allowed to do anything. My doctor told me not to exercise and to take it easy. I couldn't even bowl.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - thank you! I pray I get my bfp also...sorry those opks are driving you batty! Sex every other day just to cover all basis might just be what you need to do.

ash - that is so interesting and awesome. I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - those darn things are so frustrating. Have fun!! Hoping this works and you don't have to worry about those things again!!

Ash - that is so cool.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tarot - Oh I know....I just called back again and they said the test results arent in yet and to call back toomrrow....I mean seriously why does it take this long to get these results. I went in for the test on Monday. At this rate, I will get those results back the day I need to go in for my beta...so now I am off to find another lab to go to.


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - I am sorry honey. That is crazy that the test results aren't in yet. When are you suppose to go for your Beta?


----------



## ickle pand

TTC - strawberries with salt is interesting lol! 

So excited for you Ash. I hope thats the first pic in a long line of family pictures. Stick little beans!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, sorry the lab results are taking so long!!! I hope they come in soon hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ash, congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Thanks for showing us your embryos!!! They are so neat looking!!! It is just so amazing that something so tiny can grow into a baby!!! 

AFM, WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never been so excited to see light brown CM when I whipe!!! It is a sign that AF should arrive full flow by tomorrow I would guesstimate!! I thought AF was on her way because my cramps were horrible today!! Hopefully tomorrow I will have full flow and I can call my dr office to schedule my baseline ultrasound finally!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tarot - beta should be done on Monday...but I am looking for another lab, because I cant wait 5 days for my beta....I will lose it!

ickle - I know tell me about it. Oh the things these drugs will make us do AND crave!!!!

Wannbe - woohoo for af! Yipee you are at the starting gate my friend! I am so excited for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Yay wannabe! Glad she's finally arrived and you can start to make appointments etc.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - My right ovary is still pretty sore but I haven't felt the left one much. I always worry that the right one could be scarred because it was sitting in a sort of cup of endo for god knows how long, before it was discovered and removed. Hopefully it'll pop soon and give me some relief.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well today is officially CD1, Aunt flow has arrived full flow and my baseline ultrasound and blood work is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon at 1:15!!! :happydance::happydance: WOOOO HOOO!!! We are finally getting the show on the road!!! I am going to ask how many follicles they see so I can get an idea of how many eggs I could have although I know once I start stimulating it should be alot more than what is showing on the baseline!! :thumbup: They should give me the green light to start stimulating tomorrow and my dosage/ directions on the stimulating injections tomorrow at my appointment as well. Wish me luck girls!! :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing?
Ash~That picture is amazing! Congrats on being PUPO!
Wannabe~ I am so glad AF finally showed.
AFM: Not much going on here. I am on CD 5 today and my appointment is at 12:45 today! I am nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - Let us know how the appointment goes!! That's so exciting :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am sure its going to be a lot of test and talking. LOL I am excited because this sunday I get to skype with my sister in law and see my niece!


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck with your fertility appointment Pnut!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hope it is something that can be fixed and we won't have to spend to much money. IUI for me will be about 475$ including the meds. We don't have that kind of money laying around.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - congrats on getting the show on the road...that is awesome!

pnut - good luck at your appt!

ash - how are you feeling??

afm - 11dpiui I tested negative. I would think something would be showing by now...anyway...I guess this is it....if this didnt work we will just have to try it the old fashioned way until we can save up some more $$. I havent told DH yet...I probably wont. I will test again tomorrow and then tell him. No need for both of us to feel like this for an additional day ;(


----------



## urchin

Ash, you have embies in your belly! :dance:
yaaaay for the PUPO laydee :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok ladies...I finally got my progesterone test back...86.4....now I need to figure out what that means.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - I'm feeling okay. I had this intense pinching last night but I'm trying REALLY hard not to SS or anything like that. I'm laying on the couch right now, knitting, and watching We bought a zoo and I'm crying like a baby. I should be watching funny movies! I'm so sorry you got a bfn :hugs: Keep your head up, it's still early but you're not out until the witch shows! 

Urchin - thanks!! It's so exciting but I'm trying not to think about it too much!


----------



## ickle pand

What country are you in TTC? Different places use different scales. In the UK and I think Australia they look for over 30 to confirm ovulation. 

Here is a chart that shows you the averages with both scales shown on it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerogesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png

I'm not an expert and I don't like to get hopes up needlessly but I'd say you're looking good for being pregnant regardless of which scale you're going by.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ash...yeah I dont even know what to say about the bfn....ss is the worse...it would be best not to do it to yourself. just take it easy and let your lil ones implant!

I finally got my progesterone test back....86.4 I am googling now to see what that means.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - the test was done sent to the US...so I would say it is measured by the US standard.


----------



## ickle pand

The US scale is the ng/ml one so that's a very high result. Looking good :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I think I would feel better about it if I didn get a bfn this morning...oh I knew I shouldnt have tested.


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I am so sorry about the BFN hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: However I think since your progesterone number is high than it is still possible that there is a BFP just around the corner. Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - I'm feeling okay. I had this intense pinching last night but I'm trying REALLY hard not to SS or anything like that. I'm laying on the couch right now, knitting, and watching We bought a zoo and I'm crying like a baby. I should be watching funny movies! I'm so sorry you got a bfn :hugs: Keep your head up, it's still early but you're not out until the witch shows!
> 
> Urchin - thanks!! It's so exciting but I'm trying not to think about it too much!

I am glad you are doing alright and taking it easy today hun!! :hugs::hugs: I caught the tail end of that movie yesterday and it made me cry too!!! LOL... :cry: So you are not alone!!! LOL... These hormones got us ladies going nuts. :blush: Although I cry over sad movies all of the time, so I am not sure I can totally blame it on the hormones. LOL.....:blush::haha:

I got everything crossed for you hun, that you are going to get your BFP and go on and have a H&H 9 months!! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:

When do you think :test: day will be???


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks wannabe...I do hope you are right although everything Mr google has said, leads me to believe that prog. #'s are not a good way to predict a bfp!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Today is dreading. I have to be to my appointment no later than 12:30. It is 10am. It feels like it is going so slow


----------



## ickle pand

11DPO is still early days. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ickle! I do hope this is it...but like I said if it isnt...then no more procedures for sometime as we will have to save up!


----------



## fisher640

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Ash...yeah I dont even know what to say about the bfn....ss is the worse...it would be best not to do it to yourself. just take it easy and let your lil ones implant!
> 
> I finally got my progesterone test back....86.4 I am googling now to see what that means.

I know it's hard but try not to ready ANYTHING into the progesterone, it's purely a test to show a: whether you ovulated and b: if the levels are high enough to support a pregnancy. There's no correlation between high levels and BFPs. I'm also in the US and my clinic said anything over 15 is good, so you're in good shape you both ovulated and could support a pregnancy with that level if one sticks. 
I know exactly how you feel, but 10dpiui is technically still early so hang tight. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks fisher....I will test again tomorrow or the next day...depending on my moods. BFN's kinda throw me into a depression of some sorts.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am trying to keep myself busy. Hubby said he will leave work around 11:30, it is only 10:14am. Maybe I will take a nice bath to pass sometime and listen to music. I don't even know what they will be doing today at the clinic. They can't do anything with my husband because He didn't get his referral. They still wanted him to come to be in the loop. This week has been super busy. Tomorrow is my graduation, it don't start until 7pm but i have to be there at 5:30pm. Then we are going out to dinner with some friends to celebrate.


----------



## ttcbaby117

So here is what the RE responded back with when I sent her my progesterone numbers..... 
The progesterone looks great!!! We were looking for it to be over 15 so you did very good J all it means though is that you ovulated very well and are making enough progesterone to maintain a pregnancy should it occur. (fingers and toes crossed J) you should do the pregnancy test a week from the progesterone level.


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd 27 today...I hate how Pms and pregnancy symptoms are alike. :( these past few days ive been constipated...feeling sick this morning when I woke up at NOON oi!...peeing constently!...cramping...boobs hurt every once in awhile...idk what's going on :( could all be in my head most likely. :( sucks! I hate ttc and the wait! I haven't been ovulating on my own so I doubt if I'm pregnant :( PCOS sucks too...never know if you'll start af on your own or not :( 

Good luck to everyone else!! Lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies thanks for all the good luck msgs I really appreciate it, I just want it to be tomorrow now lol xx

Ash Yay and good luck I will keep my fx for u xx

Phuts good luck for ur appt xx

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - don't lose hope yet. Everything can be going fine and it may just be too early. I know those pregnancy tests only pick up your hcg at a certain level. Everything could be good but it may be too early. I know with my IVF cycle my doctor did a beta on 10 days post transfer and the numbers would have given me a BFN on a pregnancy test. My hcg numbers wouldn't have given me a BFP on a pregnancy test until almost 3 weeks post transfer. So please don't give up yet. I know what the chemical pregnancy did to me mentally I couldn't imagine testing early getting the BFN then my doctor telling me I was prego and then everything happening with the chemical pregnancy. 

Ash - How are you feeling today. How much snow did you get in the city? Believe it or not we have at least 6 - 8 inches out here by me and towns north of me definitely look like they got more than that. 

Pnuts - good luck today -

Wanna - Congrats on AF. I am glad you can get started

Sugar - hopefully you ovulated this month. PCOS can be hit or miss. Keeping my fingers crossed they are good signs and not signs the witch is coming.


----------



## fisher640

ttcbaby117 said:


> So here is what the RE responded back with when I sent her my progesterone numbers.....
> The progesterone looks great!!! We were looking for it to be over 15 so you did very good J all it means though is that you ovulated very well and are making enough progesterone to maintain a pregnancy should it occur. (fingers and toes crossed J) you should do the pregnancy test a week from the progesterone level.

Hahaha! 
It's like she totally quoted me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies.... I appreciate your explanation Tarot...my mind knows what you are saying but my heart has other emotions going on. BFNs always do me in but I think the progesterone is making me uber sensitive right now. I guess only time will tell...God and the Universe has a plan, right?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Taro - I'm feeling okay today. Just resting! We didn't get that much snow! It's all melted already!! It was really cool to see it snowing though, I love the snow! 6-8 inches I would love that! 

AFM - I got a call from my doctor a few minutes ago and out of the two that we didn't transfer 1 survived until today but he said it's not that great of quality so he doesn't suggest freezing it. Obviously if we really wanted to he would let us but it's not worth it. My OH and I had discussed the other day that if we only had one frosty we wouldn't freeze it anyways because it's not worth it for 1000$ when we get 3 more fresh cycles through my insurance company so .... I'm a little sad and disappointed about it but I'm still happy with what we got and I have to stay positive! It's also 1000$ that OH and I don't have to put out right now, which is nice!

I'm going to red lobster tonight with my OH I've been craving crab legs so I'm very excited!


----------



## pinkfee

fisher640 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> So here is what the RE responded back with when I sent her my progesterone numbers.....
> The progesterone looks great!!! We were looking for it to be over 15 so you did very good J all it means though is that you ovulated very well and are making enough progesterone to maintain a pregnancy should it occur. (fingers and toes crossed J) you should do the pregnancy test a week from the progesterone level.
> 
> Hahaha!
> It's like she totally quoted me!Click to expand...

 :haha:

haha your just too good fisher! 

Ash - congrats on being PUPO, i hope they get real comfy and set up home for the next 9mths! sorry about not having any to freeze but hopefully you won't need them! 

Tasha - Good luck for tomorrow hun, be thinking of you, i'm away this weekend so really hope its good news. 

Wannabe - Glad you are able to get started - exciting times!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, sorry you didn't get any frosties. :hugs::hugs: But I have everything crossed that you won't need them because you will be getting your BFP!! :dust::dust: You also have a back up plan with another covered fresh cycle either way, so everything is going to be alright hun either way this is going to work out for you!!! :hugs::hugs:

Enjoy your dinner tonight!!! Crab legs are my favorite, I always get them on my birthday!! And the cheddar biscuts there are amazing as well!! I am jealou!! :haha::blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

pink and wanna thanks girls :hugs:

I looove the caesar salad .. I know it sounds weird but idk I think the dressing is so good .. :haha: They also have this spicy tortilla soup there right now that is really good and would be nice since it's freezing outside!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi ladies.

Hope you are all well.
Gosh a lot has happened since I was last on!

Ash congrats on being pupo! Yay!

Wannabe great that things are moving for you, looks like we''ll have some bfp's soon on here!

Ttc fingers crossed for you. My prog was 290 a couple of months back & I got bfn! Sucks!
Personally I find the higher the prog levels the worse the pms & fake preg symptoms are- not sure if it's coincidence or there's some medical evidence to back that up????

Tash Goodluck on your scan. Hope all goes well.

Afm CD 9 today. About to get into the exhausting part of my cycle...here we go again....

Sorry for anyone I forgot! & welcome to the newbys! 

xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

Sticky I know the feeling of 'here we go again' I said to OH I'm sure one day it won't be this way... Good luck for this cycle x

Ttc - it's still early him so I still have things crossed for you x

Tasha - good luck for tomorrow keep us posted 

Wannabe - glad AF is here and you can get started.. 

Ikle - sorry your still in some pain x

Sugar - sounds promising hope this leads to your BFP 

Lacey - hope your appointment went well x


----------



## angelmelaniex

Hey my name is Melanie I have been ttc for 4 years after my miscarriage! I haven't had bfp since then. I with my first love for 8 years now.
Hope everyone gets the bfp dream soon! 
Mel x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome mel!


----------



## wannabeprego

angelmelaniex said:


> Hey my name is Melanie I have been ttc for 4 years after my miscarriage! I haven't had bfp since then. I with my first love for 8 years now.
> Hope everyone gets the bfp dream soon!
> Mel x

Welcome to the group and good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/FairyInTeacup.gif


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> So here is what the RE responded back with when I sent her my progesterone numbers.....
> The progesterone looks great!!! We were looking for it to be over 15 so you did very good J all it means though is that you ovulated very well and are making enough progesterone to maintain a pregnancy should it occur. (fingers and toes crossed J) you should do the pregnancy test a week from the progesterone level.
> 
> Hahaha!
> It's like she totally quoted me!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> haha your just too good fisher!Click to expand...

Well... I am a health professional, I don't just play one on BnB :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome mel!

sticky - thanks for the info hun....my re said the same thing....prog numbers have really no bearing on a bfp!

Fisher - thats hilarious....its nice to have a health professional around..

afm - you guys are so supportive thank you! I have been on the verge of tears all day long. I know part of it is the disappointment of my bfn today but I am also well aware that the progesterone might be doing this as well....how horrible this all feels. I just feel at a loss I guess because we wont have another option for either IUI or IVF for quite some time as we pay for this ourself.


----------



## Tarotempres

Tasha - good luck tomorrow

TTC - try and keep your head up honey and stay positive. There is a master plan out there for all of us. Darned if I know what it is but I know one exists. Would love to look at the blue prints every once in a while for some guidance but that doesn't seem to happen.

Ash - I hope you enjoyed dinner. I love crab legs. The snow hasn't all melted here so you can head on the LIRR for a peak. Sorry about not being able to freeze any but I am hoping you won't have to worry about that for a while anyway.

Wanna - how are things going

Mel - welcome to the group. There are a bunch of very supportive ladies in the group.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tarot yes you are right....it is just that thinking that has gotten me through the last 3 years.....I need to dig deep right now to keep believing...and yes if you get a peek at that blue print...will ya let me know?


----------



## ickle pand

The clomid is really kicking my arse today. Feeling so low.

No sign yet that I've ov'd but the ovary pain has gone down loads so who knows what's going on.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies 

Ickle I'm sorry ur feeling down n hope ur better soon xx

Ash sorry u couldn't freeze any, hopefully u won't need anymore anyway xx

AFM I am absolutely over the moon the baby is in the right place and we saw its heartbeat, I just can't stop smiling xx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Tasha! This one's going to be sticky! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I am so sorry you are feeling so sad hun!!! Big hugs to you my friend!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@Tasha, That is wonderful news hun!!! I am so happy for you. I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!! :thumbup:

AFM, I will be getting ready to go for my baseline ultrasound and blood work appointment shortly so I will update you girls when i get back later this afternoon. I am hoping that they can see alot of follies, as a good indicator of hopefully lots of eggs in my future for egg retrival!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Yey tasha really happy for you xxx

Ickle - sorry your feeling down hope you ovulate soon I know how frustrating it can be x

Wannabe - good luck and keep us posted  

Welcome mel every one is very supportive on here


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> The clomid is really kicking my arse today. Feeling so low.
> 
> No sign yet that I've ov'd but the ovary pain has gone down loads so who knows what's going on.
> 
> How's everyone else?

Awwww, Big hugs to you hun!! I hope you start feeling better soon!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Tasha - I am glad everything went well. Lets keep it a happy and healthy pregnancy.

TTC - how are you feeling today honey? Hopefully a new day will bring new thoughts. Believe me if I get a peak at those plans I will let you know...........

Ickle - Sorry the clomid isn't being nice to you. Hopefully that means its doing its job and your follicles are growing how they should.

Wanna - Good luck today.

Pnuts - how was the appointment? is graduation today or tomororw sorry I don't remember.

Ash - How are your feeling today?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
Ash~glad you are doing ok.
Tasha~exciting news on hearing the heartbeat.
AFM: Today is my graduation, but right now it is only 9:30am and I have to be there at 5:30pm. Then we are going out to dinner with some friends. We are going to Chilis. My appointment went well yesterday. They are still waiting on a referral for my husband. However I have an appointment next friday at 3:15pm for a sonogram for them to see what my uterus and what not looks like. At my appointment we talked about what I have done so far to get pregnant. He mentioned if I don't ovulate on my own he is going to have me try another fertility drug. Not clomid, I am a little iffy on another drug because the Clomid made me gain about 20lbs. For anything else I have to wait for my next cycle to start so I can get blood work on day 3. I am hoping my husband gets a referral soon.


----------



## Tarotempres

Pnuts - Glad the appointment went well. I hope the day goes quickly for you so that you can head to graduation. Good Luck with Graduation.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tasha- that is wonderful hun! Congrats on that lil sticky bean of yours!

wannabe - thank you for your kind words. Good luck on your baseline scan....let us know how it all works out!

pnut - congrats on your graduation!

Tarot - thanks for checking up on me, I feel resolved right now to whatever happens! I hope that makes sense ;) How are things with you?

afm - ok so after yesterdays meltdown I am doing better....not awesome but better. I am just ready for whatever happens. I have to trust in God that my lil one is coming to me soon. I can feel it. I know it. I just need it to be patient.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Tash that's fantastic! So glad you got to hear the heartbeat

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

The baseline ultrasound went well. The fertility clinic has a very nice office.This was may first time there since my intial contact was just done over the phone. They have a health and well being center as part of the clinic, and they do accupuncture on site and yoga, stuff like that. 

Two nurses were there and one did my ultrasound and blood work. The nurse that did my blood work did a good job, quick and pain free. I do have a big bruise on my arm now though. I didn't even get to meet my DR although I did see him roaming around in the back. This is different from my clinic at home because only the DR will do the ultrasound and the nurses just assist. 

So the ultrasound went well. The nurse said that everything looks really good. One of my ovaries had a bunch of follicles on it, about 7 or 8 maybe and the other had about 3 or so I think :shrug:... so I am estimating that I have about 8 to 10 follies, which I think is good considering that I haven't even started my stimulating meds yet. So I know the number should increase, but over all I am happy with the results. I think I am off to a good start. She showed me the ultrasound screen really quick and pointed at the follies, so i wasn't able to get an exact count, and the appointment went so fast I didn't get a chance to ask how many follies for sure though, so that is why I am guessing based on what I could see on the screen. 

I have a feeling I tend to ovulate on my right side where I might have the possibly damaged tube, more often than on my good tube side and I think that might be a contributing factor to me not getting pregnant the old fashioned way, and that was why my IUI cycle got canceled because I was OV'ing on the bad side. This is just a theory though....:shrug:

So I start my stimulating meds on Sunday. For today and tomorrow I just do my 10 of lupron. I think they want to keep me in a holding pattern for a few more days to give the one ovary some more time to make more follies. 

Than on Sunday when I start stimulating I will be on:

-lupron 5 units
-Menopur 75 IU
-Gonal F 375 IU

Than my next ultrasound and bloods will be next Thursday at 10am to see how everything looks, and they will give me further instructions on my med dosage, whether I need to increase dosage or keep it the same. I am hoping for alot more follies, so I can get lots of eggs for my egg retrival. Wish me luck.:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnuts, Congrats on your graduating!!:flower: I hope you had a wonderful day and that you enjoyed your dinner!!! :thumbup: I am glad the appointment went well. I know what you meanabout weight gain from the fertility meds. I have gained 5 pounds in about 1 month from the clomid I took last month and than this month with the injectible fertility meds it is not getting any easier for me weight wise. :dohh:

@TTC, I am glad that you are feeling better today hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - i am glad you are feeling better today. I know this is so tough and it is hard to stay positive 24/7 but I have a good feeling that it is your time. I am ok. Having a little bit of a rough time right now but this too shall pass.

Wanna - I am glad everything is starting off well. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will work out this cycle.

Pnuts - I hope you had a good night and a great time at graduation.

Ash - How are you feeling? All of the snow is just about gone down here now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - that is awesome about the wellness center, I have heard raving success about acupuncture and if together. It is also great that you have so many follies already. At least your tube won't be a problem for I've...

Tarot - thanks hun....I hope your bad time does pass. I truly believe we all deserve a little positives right now, both on a pee stick and in our lives in general....thanks for saying you think it will be my time soon, I really do feel like it will be.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies I still can't believe it but I really hope u will all be joining me very soon xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tasha, I hope so too...in the meantime...keep growing that lil one all nice and healthy!


----------



## lucylou7

Taro - ((hugs)) we all have those days and it's our job to pick you back up... We will all get through this together xx

Wannabe - exciting stuff Hun roll on Sunday all is looking good  

Ikle - how you feeling now? 

Ttc - glad your feeling a little better 

Pnuts - congrats on the graduation I think it's the best feeling and all the hard work is paid off 

Afm - getting very nervous now as I can request treatment on my next period.. I'm nervous because I'm praying to god that we don't have the same result as last time and that the cause of this was my meds that I was on I'm a little excited to but nerves are defiantly taking over... Also we should find out in the next two weeks if we get ours first IVF cycle back.. Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Well my ovaries are fine now. Had a horrible Friday night though. I was woken up with stomach spasms at about 1 am that kept coming and going. I think they're because of the greasy McD's we had for tea. By 4am they'd gotten so bad I got DH to phone the NHS out if hours service (they advise you as to whether you need to go to hospital etc) they wanted me to get seen by a doctor so DH drive me. I'd taken some tablets to help and they finally kicked in on the way there but I still went to get checked out. Doctor couldn't see much wrong but he wants me to follow up with my GP about getting some bloods done and possibly an ultrasound to rule out gallstones. The next morning I felt really nauseous when I woke up and eventually threw up, which actually helped but still wasn't nice. We just had a quiet day yesterday relaxing. 

My temp spiked really high this morning, so hopefully I've ovulated rather than ill lol! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - keep your head up! Have you tested since the last time? I hope you're staying positive! You're not out until the witch shows :hugs: 

ickle - so sorry you woke up in pain last night! That's never fun! Hopefully it was a strong ovulation and you have a GREAT eggie in there being fertilized! I hope you're feeling better though! 

Tasha - that's GREAT that the baby is in the right place and the heartbeat is perfect :) Enjoy your pregnancy! 

wanna - I responded to your baseline u/s on your journal I think but I'm happy everything went well and yay for starting meds! 

pnuts - Congratulations on your graduation! I hope you had a GREAT dinner out with friends at chili's! 

lucy - I can understand your nervousness about this new cycle! I really hope they're going to refund you the first cycle since that will be a load off! 

AFM - I've been very MIA the last couple of days because my mom came to visit over the weekend, she's gone now so I'm back to my normal routine but it was nice having her here. It kept my mind off of everything for the 2 days she was here. Today I'm 4dp5dt and I'm feeling okay. I've been having cramps/pinching off and on, the cramps mainly started yesterday. I've also been very tired, I went to sleep last night at 6PM and slept through the night! Unbelievable. I'm also getting really dizzy when I stand up but who knows. I'm really trying not to look into it and I think that it could be the progesterone shots so just trying to stay calm and wait for beta. I am THINKING about testing before beta but I keep flip flopping so I don't know what I'm going to end up doing. I work Friday and that is my beta day so I kind of feel like it would be better to test at home on Thursday so that if it is negative I have some time to mope around ... I would hate to get a call that my beta was negative while at work ... and not be able to leave. So .... I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## ickle pand

Got everything crossed for you Ash. Not long to go now until you know.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! It seems like a long time but I know it's not and I'm trying to stay busy.


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, good luck for ypur next IVF cycle. :dust::dust: Lucy, how was your egg retrival experience? Were you really soar after your egg retrival? I am getting nervous about mine, because so many ladies had such a terrible time after their retrivals. 

@Ash, Fingers crossed and lots of sticky baby dust to you. I hope you get a blazing dark BFP when you do test!!! :dust::dust: I know I wouldn't be able to wait until the bloods and I would test before then. I am a POAS addict big time. Although you don't want to test early and get a faulty BFN, because that would be upsetting so like you said a day or two before your bloods should be okay to test if you choose to do so. :thumbup:

@Ickle, sorry you got so sick hun. I am glad you are feeling better now. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I can't eat greasy foods at all now, since I had my gall bladder out. If I drink alchol and eat greasy foods together it can make me very sick. Do you know what causes your stomach problems. You might want to ask your DR if they can do a sonogram on your belly and look at your gall bladder. Do you have stomach pains in the top center of your stomach right below your chest at the top center of your rib cage? Do you have acid reflux? Before i had my gall bladder out I had the worst acid reflux. I thought i was getting food poisoning a couple of times because I got sick to my stomach and would throw up, but it was my gall bladder going to hell. I really hope this isn't the case for you, but it might be worth checking it out. Good luck hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks! It seems like a long time but I know it's not and I'm trying to stay busy.

I think you may be right though, it would suck to be stuck at work and receive bad news. I think I would rather be prepared. Either way cause if I was at work and got the very first news, if its negative you're going to be super upset and stuck at work and if its positive you're going to be going CRAZY inside all day.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fisher - yeah we're right! :) I'm mostly likely going to POAS. I can't fool myself, I'm a addict!


----------



## fisher640

Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## Dazed

Tasha16 said:


> Thanks ladies I still can't believe it but I really hope u will all be joining me very soon xx

Well Tasha, looks like I am joining you if all goes as planned.... EEK!


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - I was soooo worried about ER as I was being sedated rather than a general but didn't know about any thing.. When I came round I had cramps but it was the days after it was sore but you can cope with the pain it's like really bad period pains so don't worry I don't think it's as bad as other made out I had a hot water bottle with me at all times  

Ikle - sounds like you've had a right rubbish time... Every thing crossed you've ovulated now though  

Ash - I don't know what I'd be like I would probably test early but agree I don't think I could be at work.. 

Ttc - have you tested again? X


----------



## Tasha16

Ooh I hope so dazed  xx

Lucy I really hope u get good news xx

Sounds good Ash I have had a lot of pinching and dizziness, fxd for u xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I still can't believe it but I really hope u will all be joining me very soon xx
> 
> Well Tasha, looks like I am joining you if all goes as planned.... EEK!Click to expand...

What happened Dazed?? Did you get a BFP???:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I started stimulating meds today and well I survived my injections. I played you tube videos with instructions on how to do the injections before so I could make sure I was doing the menopur correctly with the water solution and the mixing and all of that jazz. My sister watched the gonal F video with me because of how the injection is different. You have to like push it and it snaps like several times and than hold it for like 5 to 10 seconds to make sure all of the fluid is out once it is into the skin. 

So I thought the Gonal F would be the worst because of having to hold it in there for a longer amount of time but it wasn't to bad. I didn't feel much, just a small prick, But my sister didn't think she got it all in the first time because the crank thing had a 75 on it, so she had to repoke me again with the gonal f to make sure that all of the medicine got in okay. But all of it did go in the first time, and the default setting apparently always shows the 75 on it still I guess:shrug:, so lucky me I got an extra poke. I had blood ooze out of the injection site so I had to use my alcohol wipes and gauze pads to stop the bleeding. 

The menopur was worse because it burned a little when it went in and there was alot of fluid that has to go in. Blood oozed out of that too after the injection. :wacko: I could feel a pretty nice prick with it as well when it went in. Mixing it is pretty easy though. 

The lupron is even easier since I have stepped down from 10 to 5 units of it. So that is still the easiest shot. 

I had a bunch of red spots on my belly after. Apparently you can also do the injections in your upper thighs but my sister seems to think the belly will be less painful, so I think we will stick with my belly for now. The icing is necessary because without it, i think the injections would be even more painful and I still had alot of redness even with the icing, so i think it helps cut down on it some. The icing numbs the area I think so it doesn't pinch as much with the injections. 

Well I survived and I am not feeling any side effects yet, I am just super sleepy but that could be from the lupron because it has always made me sleepy. I also have some cramping in like my ovary area.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dazed - did you get a bfp?! I hope so! 

Tasha - glad to hear I'm having similar symptoms to you! FX'd for my bfp! The cramping started up pretty strong about 30 minutes ago and they're still here ... I'm realllly hoping that AF stays away .... these strong cramps are scaring me! 

Wanna - I responded in your journal and in our other thread! So happy you've finally started though!


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, my doctor instructed me to do Lupron in my belly and Menopur in the upper outer quadrant of my butt. The Menopur did sting, but not too bad! When I had to do PIO after ER those are really painful, I think. I made it three days with those and called and asked if there was anything I could do to ease the pain. My RE prescribed a numbing cream that was a DREAM!!! Such a lifesaver! It was a lidocaine lotion you out on an hour before you inject and then cover with a bandaid. If you are having too much pain with Menopur I would ask about the cream! Good luck!! You will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I hope the :witch: stays away and your BFP is just around the corner. :hugs::hugs::af::af::af: I have heard lots of girls say that cramps were an early pregnancy symptom for them and that they thought AF was coming before they got their BFP, so hang in there hun. :hugs::hugs: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you!! :dust::dust: :dust:

@TLM, Thanks for the tips about the Menopur and for the good luck wishes! :hugs::hugs: I actually have the progesterone cream vaginal inserts instead and lucked out to avoid the PIO, but I have heard the PIO is pretty ruff!!


----------



## fisher640

wannabeprego said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I still can't believe it but I really hope u will all be joining me very soon xx
> 
> Well Tasha, looks like I am joining you if all goes as planned.... EEK!Click to expand...
> 
> What happened Dazed?? Did you get a BFP???:happydance:Click to expand...

?!?!?!?!?????


----------



## fisher640

PS: I was finally able to upload a pic to my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dazed

Well girls, I did finally on my cycle marking my 3yr TTC anniversary. Tested this morning with a FR Rapid Result (bought the wrong test awhile back) and it was there instantly. Faint, but there. It is still very early, so still have some time before I feel safe.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ash - Just be careful with the dizziness. That does get a little scary. I am glad you are feeling good though.

Ickle - I am sorry you aren't feeling so hot. I have McD's the night before I went in for emergency gall bladder removal. I was so sick it wasn't funny. That was the worst. I haven't touched McD's since....lol

TTC - how are you doing? Thanks for the positive words. I have spent a lot of time volunteering lately to help with the people that still don't have power and lost their homes from the storm and it kind of puts things back in prospective. It doesn't make what's going on better or easy but it helps but things back in prospective.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I think you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel nervous and anxious after everything. Hopefully you will be able to get that other cycle back and this one will work for you. We are here to support you and get you through this. Thanks for the hugs. 

Wanna - The menopur really does burn. I think that was the worst of the injections. I did the progesterone shots and although they took longer to go in they didn't burn thankfully. Your follicles will be growing in no time.


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations dazed!

Great pics fisher. 

Tarot I know what you mean. I won't be eating that again in a hurry! I'm going to call the doctor today for an appointment. I'll just wait until next week though because I'm off work then. I'm already taking time off this week for a progesterone blood test.


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations dazed that's great news xx

Ash try not to worry to much about the cramps, it is very normal to get them and to be very much like period pains, I was the same expecting the witch to show up, just try to rest as much as u can xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ash cramps are normal in early pregnancy so hopefully its that :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dazed - congrats! Yay! And on your 3 year ttc anniversary! How cool it that :happydance:

Fisher - very cute pictures of your LO! Must be so amazing to be able to see him/her! 

AFM - I took a test this morning because I had some pretty serious cramping going on last night and I think I got a bfp. I'm not going to call it yet because it's sooooo light on a FRER but I do see it and it's pink. :) I still am feeling very positive and can't wait to test again but I won't until Wednesday. If those cramps last night were implantation I want to give the HCG time to build up in my system!


----------



## Dazed

Ash - I personally wouldn't trust a test yet. The faint line you see could be leftovers of your trigger shot. Wednesday would definately be a better day to start believing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm definitely not taking it as a for sure positive but I've had the ovidrel shot about 4 times before (with my IUI cycles) and it's always out of my system by 8 days past when I took it so ... I really think it should be out by now since I did the trigger 12 days ago but we'll see. Like I said, not taking it as a for sure bfp but feeling hopeful :)


----------



## ickle pand

Roll on Wednesday then Ash. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck for Wednesday Ash xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Tasha and ickle !!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - Congrats on your bfp  

Ash - I think this is a very positive sign...it shouldn't be the trigger still....woohoo.

AFM - Ben this morning so I am going to stop my progesterone and go from there. I am really over the stark white tests. Why is this taking so long.....ugh


----------



## fisher640

I'm excited Ash! 
How many days post transfer are you now? I'm not sure how you can wait til Wednesday btw. The first time in my life I saw what could be a second line I burned through my whole stash of tests before 14dpo, lol. No self control. Infact, when I went for a beta and she asked if I had a positive at home I was like "ahem, um, yes" :haha: and she said "don't worry I won't ask you how many" I said "good cause I probably couldn't even tell you"


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks fisher!! I'm excited too but it was so faint too I'm scared that I'm just seeing things. I'm 5dp5dt so 10dpo. Still early.


----------



## urchin

yaaaay Dazed, a BFP :dance:
brilliant news chikkie xxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I have been MIA. 
Dazed~congrats on the BFP, Hope it sticks
Ash~Glad you are doing ok I hope your BFP is true.
AFM~ Graduation was nice and so was dinner. My husband took a lot of videos and pictures. It was nice to have some of my friends who are like family be there. I have learned that army life, they aren't friends, they are family


----------



## pinkfee

I come back from a weekend away to too lovely bfp's - so happy for you both Tasha and Dazed! :dance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So my hubby bought me an early xmas gift. It is beautiful. I have decided it will be like another wedding ring, except this one won't catch on anything.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/peterlamring.jpg
The designer of this ring is Peter Lam, he is in HK. He also uses pure diamonds with no carbon.

here is my wedding set my husband got me. we bought 2 wedding bands and put it together with the engagement ring.

engagement ring https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/engagementring.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/IMG_0057.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/engagementset.jpg

I know its not TTC related but I thought it would be nice to share.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I highly doubt that it is trigger left over still!! I think it is your BFP!! I got my fingers crossed and I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust that the next time you test you get a blazing dark BFP!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

@Dazed, Congrats on your BFP hun!!! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!:flower:

@Pnuts, That ring is very pretty!! That is so sweet of your DH!! He has very good taste!! :winkwink:

@Fisher, the sono pics are really wonderful!! They are just the neatest thing!!:thumbup: I love the one of your baby's hand!! So sweet!!:flower:

@Tasha, I love your avatar pic!! The sono pic is so wonderful of your little baby bean!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months hun!!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Dazed - Congrats on your bfp
> 
> Ash - I think this is a very positive sign...it shouldn't be the trigger still....woohoo.
> 
> AFM - Ben this morning so I am going to stop my progesterone and go from there. I am really over the stark white tests. Why is this taking so long.....ugh

Awwwww... I am so very sorry about the BFN hun!!!!! Big hugs to you!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/jeanniebean_2/7477hugs.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks wannabe....so my dr emailed me back and recommneded IVf. She basically said because of the cost of the added cost of traveling and because I am self pay. She has basically said that we shouldnt waste any further funds....I am not sure how I feel about it only because we just dont have the $$ for IVF which means waiting for probably 6-8 months before we do have it. Or we waste further money on trying IUI again.


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks fisher!! I'm excited too but it was so faint too I'm scared that I'm just seeing things. I'm 5dp5dt so 10dpo. Still early.

I think it's good. I can't wait for Wednesday, I'm holding my breath!:flower:


----------



## Tarotempres

Dazed - Congrats

Pnuts - the ring is so nice and who cares if it is not TTC related we are here to share in eachother lives and this is definitely worth sharing!!

TTC - Honey I am so sorry. I thought for sure it was going to work. Do the have any sort of finance plan? I know these damn procedures are so damn expensive and it is not fair. This is one of the things I am struggling with now. My Dr pretty much told me my eggs are rotten, this is the term I am using to help me get through it so we are going to have to use donor eggs if we want children. The problem is donor cycles are not covered at all and depending upon whether we do a fresh cycle or a frozen cycle it is going to cost us anywhere from 20,000 to 50,000 U.S. dollars. That is kind of like mortgaging my whole future. We so want to a family but thinking of having to come out of pocket with that kind of money is just crazy. I lost a lot of money in the house I had to unload to give my grandmother a better life before she died and I don't have it. So I know exactly where you are at honey. If you need to talk please do not hesitate to message me.

Ash - Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Wanna - how are the injections going.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks tarot.....I am sorry to hear that about your eggs. How did they find out about your eggs....was that a blood test? Me and Dh just spoke about it and we are going to look at it in the new year. U til then it is just pointless as there is no way we will be able to afford it. He said maybe we could take a loan out at the bank but we will see what happens from now to then. We are going to try the iui in December if the timing of my cycle will work out to be the same time as when we are in Florida for Xmas.....so it is au natural for this next cycle.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry TTC :hugs: As much as I'm hating the long wait for IVF treatment on the NHS, hearing all the US ladies having to worry about insurance or self funding makes me realise just how lucky we are to get free treatment in this country. 

AFM - temps are confusing the hell out of me. Thursday's progesterone test can't come soon enough.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Pink and wannabe I get to see it again tomorrow  xx

I'm sorry ttc hope ur ok xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
how are you all doing. Today is a lazy cold day


----------



## sugarpi24

Waiting on results from the doctor on my blood test...took two urine tests today and thought I saw something but I thinks its in my head...


----------



## lucylou7

Dazed - congratulations huni  really happy for you yey! 

Fisher - pici's are fab hun x 

Tasha - how cute is your pic too 

Ash - it's showing good signs roll on Wednesday hey! 

Wanna - the meds are not the best part but hopefully will get you your BFP. X 

Ttc - really sorry Hun I know as many of us do know how difficult this LTTTC business is stay strong and we are all here for each other (hugs) x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got a BFN this morning, I tested I couldn't hold out so I've decided that I'm not going to test anymore and just wait for my beta but I'm not feeling good about it. I had a breakdown and was crying all morning so I called my OH and asked him to come home and be with me so he did. I know I'm not out but I'm just not feeling good about this cycle and I'm having irrational fears. For example, it's never going to work for me and I'm never going to feel a baby growing inside of me. Uhm, I'm going to have to use a surrogate or I'm going to have to adopt. Or, I'm going to have to use donor eggs, or donor sperm and my OH and I are never going to be able to have a child that is part of both of us. I'm just a mess honestly. So I'll be staying away from BnB for a few days that way I can just take a breather. I wish all of you girls the best and will be back soon!


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Ash. I understand you needing a break. Hopefully you'll be back with good news in a day or two. At least you know that any line you get now will be a real one. I think if I get to the stage of needing a trigger I'm going to test it out. 

AFM - temps are all over the place but switching to research mode on FF gave me crosshairs for CD13, which is a day I had a lot of ovary pain. I tried putting in made up temps for the day I didn't temp and if it was low enough it put ov at 3DPO. So I'm not sure where I am but I'm considering myself POUPO (post ov until proven otherwise) lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sugar, good luck to you hun!!! I hope you get great results from your bloods and that this is your BFP!!! Keep us updated on the results!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM,Not much going on today..... Day 2 of Stim's and and Day 3 went smoother. The menopur was easier for me to mix and I have got the Gonal F pen down to a science.:thumbup: The only problem is that my stomach is starting to get kind of soar from all of the poking needles. :wacko: I am so glad that my sister can help me with the injections, I am not sure I could handle giving myself all of these needles without passing out. LOL:blush::haha: There was less bleeding this time as well after the injections. Day 3 Stims injections were a little painful today but I am getting used to them now, and the more you do them, the easier it seems to get. :thumbup: Other than that the meds have me super sleepy. I had some cramping lastnight in my ovaries and it hurt to lay on my side at points during the night. I am bloated and when I woke up this morning I really felt cruddy. It was kind of like flu like symptoms. I have been getting dizzy also. As the day progressed I started to feel better though. Late in the day I get so tired though, and don't have energy to do much of anything. :sleep::sleep: 

I went speed walking yesterday morning at the park and it was a gorgeous day here today. High of like 67 and sunny!! Sunday was a gorgeous day as well and it got up to 71. Very warm for November here!! Unfortunatly today it got colder again and rained all day, but the warm weather was nice well it lasted. 

My next appointment for ultrasound and blood work is this Thursday at 10 am. I am really hoping that my follicles are growing nice and that I have alot of them. I hope I am going to have lots of eggs for my egg retrival. I also will find out if they want to change my dosage on any of my meds, either step up the dosage, decease or keep the same. I may have to order another Gonal F pen because if the dosage stays the same I could run out of Gonal F before Stims is done, which stinks because they are so expensive.:dohh:

I suppose it will depend on how my follies look on thursday. Hopefully they can give me a definate date for the Egg retrival and Embryo transfer so I can tell DH when he needs to be here. On the day of egg retrival he will need to give his :spermy:. I still have him on fertility vitamins this month and I am hoping he will have lots of nice healthy swimmers for our ICSI procedure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I am so sorry hun! I know oh so well what you are feeling right now as I am going through it also. I had those same thoughts and conversations with the OH....It is so hard to wonder what if....take care hun and when you feel strong enough again come back and see us. Until then we will be thinking of you and praying that you have a shy bfp!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - I hope those temps settle down a bit for you!

Wannabe - sounds like everything is moving right along. Sorry about the s/e!

afm - I am waiting to do a phone consult with my dr and find out pricing etc. for IVF. We are still up in the air about IUI in december.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so sorry hun. :hugs::hugs: I am really hoping that you are just 
testing too early and that your BFP is just around the corner!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, My fertility DR office is very well priced for IVF, but it is further up the east coast and I am not sure if you are able to travel that far for an IVF cycl. They have the most affordable prices that I have found and if it wasn't for this fertility clinic I wouldn't have been able to afford the IVF cycle I am doing now. Let me know if you want me to PM you the info for my clinic and I will.


----------



## Tarotempres

Wanna - Can you message me the info on the clinic? Curious to see how far it is away from me etc as this may be a different option for me. I am glad the injections are getting easier. The soreness will be a problem and the bruising is terrible at least for me it was but hopefully your body is responding well.

Ash - Honey please do not give up. You are so young if you need to talk I am here I know what you are going through exactly so please know if you want to talk I am here.

Sugar - good luck with your test

ickle - hopefully you will be able to figure out when you ovulated.

TTC - there is no test that can be done. Every woman is born with so many good eggs and so many bad eggs and they all grow and you can't tell the difference. My doctor is saying because of my age and my condition that I had a low ovarian reserve 10 years ago when I first saw him that we have a very slim chance of finding a good egg.


----------



## sugarpi24

I am feeling down about hearing the results...I have a feeling its gonna be just like all the other times and be negative :( but guess we will see tomorrow. Thanks everyone lets hope this is it! :/


----------



## Tarotempres

Sugar - it is ok to be a little down. The dream of a family is something we are all holding on to and the let down hurts but please try and keep your chin up and we are here to support you


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks :) ttc sucks! One girl I work with will be going to the same specialist as me and shes been trying for 10 yrs!!! So I guess my wait could be longer. :( lets hope we get more BFPs on this thread! I hope to be one of them soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> I am feeling down about hearing the results...I have a feeling its gonna be just like all the other times and be negative :( but guess we will see tomorrow. Thanks everyone lets hope this is it! :/

Aww, I am so sorry you are feeling down!!! Big hugs to you!!!:hugs::hugs: I hope you get good results!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Taro, i am going to PM you my clinic info shortly!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

Well results were negative and I didn't ovulate this cycle either...going in for an ultrasound today to check my lining and if its thin enough I can start femera if its to thick ill start some med to jump start my period. :/


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Sugar. I hope things get going soon for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> Well results were negative and I didn't ovulate this cycle either...going in for an ultrasound today to check my lining and if its thin enough I can start femera if its to thick ill start some med to jump start my period. :/

I am so sorry hun!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

tarot - thanks for letting me know. I asked my nurse about the testing adn she said that it is determined by a test called AMH....have you had that one?

sugar- sorry to hear that hun! I truly am. Do you think they will try something a bit more agressive like injectables????

Wannabe - yes would you please PM it to me...I am willing to travel...after all what is the difference with going to Florida or going somewhere else ya know!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - thinking about ya hun! I hope you get that bfp!


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry sugar :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

ttcbaby i will be starting progesterone only taking it vaginally( eww lol never done this before so its weird) to jump start my period and then ill be taking femera and doing trigger shots and then telling us when to BD and such. 

i went and had the ultrasound done today and the doctor said that if my lining was 5 or less i could start the femera now...but my cervix measured at 6! 6! seriously! GRR!!! so now ill be jump starting my period with the progesterone. :( on to the next cycle...


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry fro the delay sugar....that stinks. I usually do the vaginal progesterone. It is messy so wear a panty liner! I hope the femara does the trick!


----------



## lucylou7

Sugar - sorry about your results Hun it really is such a hard journey (hugs) xx


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> tarot - thanks for letting me know. I asked my nurse about the testing adn she said that it is determined by a test called AMH....have you had that one?
> 
> sugar- sorry to hear that hun! I truly am. Do you think they will try something a bit more agressive like injectables????
> 
> Wannabe - yes would you please PM it to me...I am willing to travel...after all what is the difference with going to Florida or going somewhere else ya know!

@TTC, I will PM you the info in a little while hun!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - thanks for thinking of me. I'm trying to not be on this site so much lately but thought I would just check in. I got another BFN so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I will do my progesterone shot tomorrow morning but not Friday morning since that's my beta and I would like to see what it is before I give myself the shot ... I really know what it is already but I have to follow doctors orders and at least do the shot up until my beta. So .... yeah I'm out, sad about it, but kind of getting over it. I just can't wait to meet with my doctor at this point and talk to him about why it didn't work and what could be improved for next cycle. 

I really hope everyone else is doing GREAT, I will do personals another day I'm still not really up for lots of chatting.


----------



## ickle pand

Ash I understand the need to protect yourself but I'm still holding out some hope for you. Implantation can happen as late as 12DPO which is today for you and then it takes at least 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable in your urine. There's a reason why they're waiting until Friday to do your beta. 

Thinking of you and sending you virtual :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks ickle :hugs: 

I just have a lot of negative thoughts going on right now and being on here ... just being jealous of people who had success on their first round ... I just don't want to feel those emotions. I am happy for them and I feel TERRIBLE that I'm so jealous ... it's all really hard.


----------



## ickle pand

It's completely normal to feel jealous. It's not that you don't want people to have their babies, you just want to have one too.

We're here if you need us.

ETA - my fertility clinic has a counsellor associated with it who specialises in fertility issues. If you're struggling, it might be worth seeing if yours does too.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How are you doing?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm anxiously waiting the results of this morning's progesterone test. They usually call sometime between 2 and 4 and it's now 3.30 :( I hope they phone soon.

How are you?


----------



## Tarotempres

Wanna - thanks for all of the information. It is so helpful.

Ash - Honey I am so sorry we are here for you.

TTC - I am sure I have had that test done. I think he has done every test imaginable. I will ask when I call them to get a copy of all of my records.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - did they call you with the test results


----------



## wannabeprego

I got the results of my ultrasound and blood work from this morning...:thumbup:

Everything is looking really good!! They have stepped down my Gonal F meds from 375 to 300 because I have alot of follicles and they don't want me to get over stimulated. So that is a good sign. Plus I only need to order and pay for one of the Goal F 300 pens which cost about $278.00. So this isn't too bad because I could of needed to pay for a 900 pen and end up having to spend $834.00 for another pen. :thumbup: The first nurse that came in to draw my blood couldn't get a vein and after poking me once decided to call in another nurse. Thank goodness since it saved me from being tortured with more needle pricks. The second nurse did it easy in one try, and I didn't even feel it. 

I would guesstimate that I have about 13 -16 follicles based on what I could see on the ultrasound screen, but they only measured the follicles that were big enough to measure and that looked good for producing an egg and right now they have 10 measured (6 follicles on left ovary and 4 on the right ovary)!! :thumbup: So I am happy with that and I should have even more when I go back in on Saturday morning at 9:30 am for more blood work and another ultrasound. 

My estrogen level was 685 which has jumped from my first appoitment where it was only 25, but that is before I started stimulating meds. Although I am not sure what is normal with all of the meds I am on right now. I guess it is time to ask Dr Google. Although my DR's office would of let me know if it was too high I am sure.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tarotempres said:


> Wanna - thanks for all of the information. It is so helpful.
> 
> Ash - Honey I am so sorry we are here for you.
> 
> TTC - I am sure I have had that test done. I think he has done every test imaginable. I will ask when I call them to get a copy of all of my records.

Your welcome hun!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am more than happy to help!!! Good luck with everything!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

One negative thing I forgot to add is that my blood pressure has been up a little for my last 2 ultrasound appointments. At first I thought it was just nerves and I was anxious about everything, but it was still up for the 2cnd appointment. The nurse was worried because if I get pregnant, there is the risk of pre eclmapsyia with high blood pressure. 

So I know my blood pressure was normal back on 08/29/12 when I had my surgery so I am wondering if all of these medications have my blood pressure up. I need to research and see if it is a side effect of all of these fertility meds. Plus it doesn't help that I gained 5 pounds from my clomid last month either. My sister said that just gaining 5 pounds can raise your blood pressure. :dohh: I am nervous about it, because I don't want anything to go wrong and for my ER or ET to get canceled because of my blood pressure. :wacko: I have been trying to watch my diet and work out to try to get this 5 pounds off of me and to be careful so it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - so sorry hun....I can understand the disappointment. I finally spoke to my dr yesterday and it did make me feel better. I mean she had no real reason why the IUI didnt work but it did make me feel better to have a plan! Dont feel guilty about how you feel....just feel whatever it is you feel....it will help you get over it and move on. Just allow yourself to be sad and jealous and all of those other negative things...then pick yourself up and start again. We are here hun!

Wanna - thanks for the info! I believe those e2 numbers are pretty good...they usually want to see around 150 per MATURE egg...so being that they are not even mature yet I feel those numbers are wonderful! This is awesome news!

Ickle - fxed for a great prog number.

Tarot - Yeah it is a good idea to have a copy of everything they do just so you can refer to them if you need to and also should you ever decide to change drs you have everything.

afm - As I said I spoke to my dr yesterday...and she said we could try another IUI or go to IVF. Of course IVF is a lot more invasive and much more expensive. DH said to just do the IVF in December as he has found the money...but that will entail me going over next week to have my pre ivf work done. I am shocked to do it this quick and I dont know why I am hesitating. I mean we have the money...I just feel like I need to absorb this a bit more before I do it...does that make sense? Our other option would be to try the IUI again in December and then if that doesnt work then do IVF in Feb. Oh all the decisions!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, thanks for the well wishes!! :flower: IVF isnt as bad as it sounds. Plus you have already done the injectible drugs so you already know what those are like. The injections can seem like a lot at first but once you have been doing them for a few days they get easier. Most of it is alot of monitoring withthe ultrasound and blood work appointments. The biggest part is the egg retrival which I have heard mixed things about, some girls are okay after and others are very soar and bloated. I think it depends on if you got over stimulated during the cycle, what your recovery will be like. Overall though it isn't that bad. I would suggest researching IVF on your own to help with making a decision. 

I know for me personally my DH and me had alot of factors workin against us, with his low sperm count and my issues combined, the success rates for us was 15% with IUI and I didn't want to pump $$ into IUI's when I have a 40% success rate with IVF and i needed as much $$ as I could save to be able to afford my IVF cycle. It was just a smarter choice for us based on our situation. 

However you have to do what is best for you. :hugs:What kind of a success rate did your DR give you for IUI vrs IVF?? Good luck with whatever route you decide to go hun!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies but I didn't get my result. I waited all afternoon but they didn't call. By 4.30 I decided to call them but they'd gone for the night. I left a message for them to call me in the morning but I'll be calling them on at 9 on the dot. I'm really annoyed about it. I hope I don't need a retest tomorrow because its not fair for me to ask work for time off at such short notice.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - I am sorry you didn't get your results honey. Hopefully everything is ok and they just got delayed.

TTC - Wannabe is very right. The IVF isn't so bad. I thought it would be a lot worse. The retrieval wasn't bad and I felt fine afterwards. The transfer was easy. The worst part of the transfer for me was you have to go in with a full bladder and they push on your stomach and that to make sure they are putting the eggs back in at a good spot. Once I was able to go to the bathroom afterwards I felt great. I had to take progesterone shots afterwards and the first night or two they hurt because the liquid it thick and it took a while to dispurse but other than that I do have to see the experience was not terrible at all. You need to do what is best for you and your husband. Talk it over and see what direction to go.

Wannabe - the medications raised my blood pressure also. I have high blood pressure which is controlled by meds right now and they upped my meds while I was on the drugs and we lowered them once I got off of all of the meds. Maybe with the reduction in your meds it will go back to normal. I would ask the nurse of the doctor though and make sure they won't cancel your retrieval or transfer because of it. They may make you see a doctor for clearance before. Just to be safe I would check that.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tarotempres said:


> Ickle - I am sorry you didn't get your results honey. Hopefully everything is ok and they just got delayed.
> 
> TTC - Wannabe is very right. The IVF isn't so bad. I thought it would be a lot worse. The retrieval wasn't bad and I felt fine afterwards. The transfer was easy. The worst part of the transfer for me was you have to go in with a full bladder and they push on your stomach and that to make sure they are putting the eggs back in at a good spot. Once I was able to go to the bathroom afterwards I felt great. I had to take progesterone shots afterwards and the first night or two they hurt because the liquid it thick and it took a while to dispurse but other than that I do have to see the experience was not terrible at all. You need to do what is best for you and your husband. Talk it over and see what direction to go.
> 
> Wannabe - the medications raised my blood pressure also. I have high blood pressure which is controlled by meds right now and they upped my meds while I was on the drugs and we lowered them once I got off of all of the meds. Maybe with the reduction in your meds it will go back to normal. I would ask the nurse of the doctor though and make sure they won't cancel your retrieval or transfer because of it. They may make you see a doctor for clearance before. Just to be safe I would check that.

Thanks for sharing your story for me and for the advice!! :thumbup: I have a feeling the meds are why my blood pressure is increased since it was normal back on 08/29/12 when I had my surgery, and that wasn't very long ago really. I am really sensitive to medications. The prenatal vitamins I am supposed to be taking right now give me heart palpatations so it is hard for me to take them. I have been making sure I take a folic acid supplement as an alternative along with my normal women's vitmains because of that.


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - I would hate for you to get all the way to that point and they cancel on you again or tell you oh well we can't do it. They can't even figure out why my blood pressure started out of nowhere going crazy. I had a full physical in November of 2011 and everything was great except my D and B vitamins were low and then when I started seeing the infertility doctor in December of 2011 my blood pressure was all over the map. It took us months to get my meds regulated that they weren't dropping it too low and I wasn't getting dizzy. Have you been getting dizzy a lot especially when you bend over or get up like from a sitting or laying position? My heart doctor told me right away though the meds would make my blood pressure nuts again so I am hoping that is what is doing it to you too. Sensitivity to meds isn't fun.


----------



## ickle pand

I got my result - I ovulated! I haven't got the exact number yet but I'm going to call them back and get it.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tarotempres said:


> Wannabe - I would hate for you to get all the way to that point and they cancel on you again or tell you oh well we can't do it. They can't even figure out why my blood pressure started out of nowhere going crazy. I had a full physical in November of 2011 and everything was great except my D and B vitamins were low and then when I started seeing the infertility doctor in December of 2011 my blood pressure was all over the map. It took us months to get my meds regulated that they weren't dropping it too low and I wasn't getting dizzy. Have you been getting dizzy a lot especially when you bend over or get up like from a sitting or laying position? My heart doctor told me right away though the meds would make my blood pressure nuts again so I am hoping that is what is doing it to you too. Sensitivity to meds isn't fun.

Thanks Tarot!:hugs::hugs: Yeah, there have been a few times where I got dizzy and I thought it was from the meds. I didn't notice if it was when I got up or sat down though. :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> I got my result - I ovulated! I haven't got the exact number yet but I'm going to call them back and get it.

Woo hooo!! That is awesome news hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I have lost 3 pounds out of the 5 that I gained from the clomid last month, so I am doing good so far!! :thumbup: My short term goal was to loose 5 pounds but if I can get off more than that than it will b a bonus!! 

I want to go grocery shopping today and get some healthy food and fruit to snack on. I love this kashi cereal that has fruit in it, it is high protein and fiber. I also really like the greek yogurt, and I am going to get the fat free kind and it has 14 grams of protein in it. I also want to get some Special K bars and shakes. Hopefully this will help me keep my diet under control and keep the pounds coming off. I also want to go for a long speed walk in the park today. I really hope it will help lower my blood pressure a little. I have heard that alot of protein is good during the Stimulating process to prevent the over stimulaton of the ovaries and it is also important to stay hydrated with alot of fluids through the process so I am going to buy some more Gatorade as well. 

I am really looking forward to my ultrasound and blood work tomorrow morning. I am hoping that my 10 follicles she measured last time have grown and that some of the smaller ones are now big enough to be measured as well. I am hoping for lots of eggs for my egg retrival which should be this coming week!!!Wish me luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Well done on the weight loss :) Sounds like you've got some healthy snacks planned too. Hopefully that'll help your BP. 

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - thanks for the input. Once I spoke to the dr she actually said she wouldnt do the long protocol and that because of my history a short protocol which would only entail....gonalf for 10-12 days, egg retrieval, and then Egg transfer. I was happy to hear that. We are probably going to do it in Feb. it is amazing how my family has been offering up whatever money they can to help us pay for it. I love my family they are just so supportive.

Tarot - thank you for your input as well. Are you going to try IVF again? Were you able to freeze any eggies from your first try?

Ickle - that is soooo awesome congrats hun! SO happy you finally got your results it was ridiculous that you had to wait!

so I was wondering what you ladies think of something.....if you do IVF and they are able to get out a sufficient amount of eggs. If you have strong ones and you are able to freeze more than you will ever use....what do you do with the ones that are left? have them destroyed? I was thinking about it last night and just wondered what the protocol was for that kind of situation.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh and wannabe...congrats on the weightloss...I put on a few myself from the gonal-f and am now trying to lose it. Oh just another wonderful s/e of infertility!


----------



## ickle pand

TTC I think they like to freeze as many as possible because not all of them will come through the thawing process. Other than destroying them, the only other option is to donate them but I think it's a personal choice. I'd hate having to destroy my embryos but at the same time I couldn't cope with the thought that mine and my DH's child was out there and we weren't the ones bringing them up.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah Ickle that is what I was thinking also!  I dont think I could imagine destroying them OR donating them! Hmmmm what a dilemma!


----------



## ickle pand

I know it's not a situation anyone would want to be in. Hopefully just the right amount of eggs fertilse and progress so it's not a decision you'd have to make.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? I have a sonogram today with the fertility specialist to see what they have to work with. I guess its part of the procedure and from what he was saying he is going to put me on a more advanced fertility medicine. We will see.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative beta.


----------



## Ducktales

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

Ash, i don't post often but I have been stalking this thread and the progress of everyone
I am so sorry it didnt work this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
There is nothing anyone to say to make things feel better at the moment, but stay strong, it will happen for you, though I know it won't feel like it right now.


Am i ok to join this thread properly ?
I am awaiting an IVF appointment at Hammersmith Hospital in London.
We get 1 free attempt on the NHS

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Ash :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash so sorry hun! Did you get to speak to anyone yet about what happened? I see you have a consult on Dec3rd....will they explain then? Hun...sending you all the positive vibes to help you through this.


----------



## lucylou7

Ttc - decisions decisions Hun.. IVF seems to have better results than IUI but of course you have to take every thing into account Hun 
To answer your other question regarding your eggs I believe it's personal choice but knowing what it's like to worry about egg quality and it can be other people's only option to be a mummy I think if I was in a position like that (pending OH agreeing) I would donate I understand other people's views but think that if I ever needed it it takes some one very special to do it... I think you would know if you were ever put in ghat position x

Ikle - yey for ovulating can't wait till you get more info... 

Wannabe - wait loss is looking good Hun and glad things are going well 

Lacey - hope your appointment went ok 

Ash - sorry about your results :-( 

Afm - waiting for witch to arrive (hopefully she stays away completely) then we can request treatment but it's more than likely going to be January but it means we can relax and chill over Xmas


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so sorry hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Pnut, good luck with your appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ducktales said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Negative beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i ok to join this thread properly ?
> I am awaiting an IVF appointment at Hammersmith Hospital in London.
> We get 1 free attempt on the NHS
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Welcome to the group!!! :flower:Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you
No idea when it will be yet
X


----------



## Tarotempres

Ducktales - Welcome to the Group - We are at all different stages in the group so its ok

Ash - I am sorry honey. I know there is nothing I can do or say to make it better but I am here for you.

TTC - it is all personal preference. I know for me it may come down to hoping someone has donated embryos in order to be a Mom. If my new doctor can't figure out a plan to make my body produce good eggs that will be my next step. We can't afford donor eggs. The price of donor eggs is a minimum of $25,000 here where the frozen embryos are around $5,000. Donor egg cycles aren't covered by insurance here. One of the woman on another thread I am on had her ovaries removed because of ovarian cancer and right now she is going to try donor eggs but if that doesn't work she will need frozen embryos. I understand because at one point I would have never thought I would be an advocate for donor eggs or donor embryos but I have learned that may be some peoples only options has completely changed my mind. 

Wannabe - congrats on the weight loss. What I love to do with my greek yogurt is put some unsweetened applesauce in it. It makes you feel like you are having more and keeps me fuller longer. 

Pnuts - hope the sonogram went well. 

Ickle - I am glad you ovulated That is a big step

Lucy - i know what you mean. I was disappointed when I met the new doctor and he told me we couldn't get started until January and then I thought about it and said that is one less anxiety I will have during the holiday and I can enjoy the mini vacation we have planned for my husband's birthday without having to worry it will interfere with appointments or not being able to do something because we will be out of town.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - relaxing over xmas sounds like a great plan....I almost feel sometimes to cancel this IUI in December and do the same thing...LOL

tarot - yeah I understand the donor egg thing......It is sad that these things are just so expensive for ppl who would be such good parents and love their child so much. I hope your dr figures something out....you sound like a wonderful person who would offer so much love to a lil one!

well my af is killing me this month...it is so heavy and painful!


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Ash. :cry:


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - sorry she is really being a witch this month. My first one after my chemical was so bad I ended up in the hospital and the one after that wasn't much better. I don't know if it is from the progesterone and the lining being thicker and everything else but it was not fun. I hope one day to be blessed with a little one but I am beginning to come to terms with what if I am not. Won't be easy to completely swallow but again there is a master plan for all of us. So wish I knew where he hides those blueprints.


----------



## fisher640

So sorry ash :sad1:

Regarding the embryo issue I thought of that a lot as well and at first I felt kind of hesitant for the reasons you all have listed... But then I think of all of you ladies on here as the ppl who would be getting my egg or embryo and know they would be loved and well cared for. Cause people who have to go to those lengths really appreciate it. But, its always hard to know what decision you sould make about something so personal like that until youre actually in it... So. Thats all, Just a thought.


----------



## lucylou7

Taro - totally agree chilling over Christmas sounds like a good plan, I'm so sorry things are so expensive for you it really isin't fare and shouldn't be like that :-( I hope both are eggys pull through and we get some good ones  

Ttc - sorry your in pain Hun get a hot water bottle and try to relax it's awful when your in pain x

Fisher - thats so sweet  I also look at it like that and know how grateful people would be xx


----------



## pinkfee

Ducktales said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Negative beta.
> 
> Ash, i don't post often but I have been stalking this thread and the progress of everyone
> I am so sorry it didnt work this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> There is nothing anyone to say to make things feel better at the moment, but stay strong, it will happen for you, though I know it won't feel like it right now.
> 
> 
> Am i ok to join this thread properly ?
> I am awaiting an IVF appointment at Hammersmith Hospital in London.
> We get 1 free attempt on the NHS
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh Ash I am sorry :hugs:.. life really isn't fair. 

Hey ducktales - I did IVF at hammersmith, so good luck whenever you get your apt, i found once you do get it things happen very quickly!


----------



## Ducktales

pinkfee said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Negative beta.
> 
> Ash, i don't post often but I have been stalking this thread and the progress of everyone
> I am so sorry it didnt work this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> There is nothing anyone to say to make things feel better at the moment, but stay strong, it will happen for you, though I know it won't feel like it right now.
> 
> 
> Am i ok to join this thread properly ?
> I am awaiting an IVF appointment at Hammersmith Hospital in London.
> We get 1 free attempt on the NHS
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Ash I am sorry :hugs:.. life really isn't fair.
> 
> Hey ducktales - I did IVF at hammersmith, so good luck whenever you get your apt, i found once you do get it things happen very quickly!Click to expand...


thanks pink - would dip into your journal and read up - its great to know someone else who has had it at the same place
xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah Tarot - I know what you mean...coming to terms with that is such a hard thing. I think about that too...I wonder if it will break up my marriage ....or if I will feel incomplete. All very sad feelings.

I feel much better today. Wow yesterday was really horrible. AF has lightened and the pain is now manageable.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tarot, I really hope that your DR can find a medication protocol that will help you make your own eggs. :hugs::hugs: Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust: I am so sorry that you are having problems with your eggs and I know how hard it is with the added expense of needing donor eggs or trying to pay for embryos!! It is so unfair that the fertility treatments are so very expensive and so difficult to afford all of it!! :hugs::hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that things will out for you and that there will be a way for you to get your BFP!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, I am so sorry that your AF has been so ruff this time!!! I hope it gets better soon!!! /;hugs::hugs: Good luck to you for your next IVF cycle!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my ultrasound and blood work this morning. Everything is looking really great!!! :happydance::happydance:

I now have a total of 14 follicles that were large enough to measure, (so should be a minimum of 14 eggs)!!:happydance: 

I have 8 on my left ovary and 6 on my right ovary for a total of 14!! The nurse also measured my endometrium layer in my uterus and it was nice and thick, it was looking good for the embryo's to be able to implant!!:thumbup:

Although when I go back for my Monday appointment at 1:30 I will probably have a few more follicles that have gotten large enough to measure so I bet the total will be a little more than 14 because I have some other follicles that should be getting bigger and be able to get measured in my next appointment. :winkwink:

My estrogen has risen up nicely and is now 1888.:thumbup:

My blood pressure came down a little as well, so my hard work has been paying off with my diet and work outs!! I just got back from doing my speed walking so today I am doing good with my diet and work outs and I am going to work very hard to keep it up!! 

My medications are staying the same now, 300 of the Gonal F, 75 of the Menopur and 5 of the Lupron. They are estimating the egg retrival will be either Wednesday, Thursday or Friday of this coming Thanksgiving week. The nurse was saying that even though they are normally closed for Thanksgiving they may just open up to just do egg retrivals because apparently alot of girls including me have cycles that are falling on the holiday for the retrival. 

My DH us coming up on Tuesday of this coming week instead of Monday just because he didnt want to take off extra time from work and there is no need for him to come any sooner than that based on my cycle.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Ash so sorry your Ivf didn't work. Don't give up though not to say it won't work next time :hugs:

Dazed congrats on your bfp. That's great news.

Afm cd18 today. The wait begins......

Wannabe good luck for your Ivf fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo good luck wannabe - its getting close!! 

Ducktales - i didn't have a journal during that time, i was on a thread in the assisted conception bit, but feel free to message me any questions you have. 

ttcbaby - glad the pain has eased and your feeling better. 

Lucy - chillin over xmas sounds like a wonderful plan

x


----------



## Ducktales

thanks pinkfee
wannabe, how exciting
sticky beans - everything crossed for you
Ash - big hugs
ttcbaby - your AF's sound hideous, poor you, glad it has eased up
Lucy - thats what i plan to do rather than rush into anything before xmas

Hi to anyone else I have forgotten.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that i get my letter from Hammersmith IVF clinic this week, though not holding out too much hope after i learned that the FS who said she would write the letter on 30th October had not written a thing last week when i checked...


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ducktales, Good luck!!! I hope you get the letter so you can move forward with your IVF cycle soon!!!! :thumbup:

@Pink, thank you for the good luck wishes!!! :hugs: How are you feeling these days? I hope everything is going good with your pregnancy!!! :flower:

@Sticky,Thanks for the good luck wishes. I hope you are having a wonderful weekend!!:flower:

AFM, I am meeting my girlfriend from highschool for lunch this afternoon, and I think it will be nice to see her and visit for a little while. I haven't seen her in a while. We went to kindergarden together and graduated highschool together so we go way back!! :winkwink:

Other than that before I meet her I will be stopping by my sister's house to have her do my lovely medical injections that I love oh so much!! :haha::blush:I want to go walking this afternoon to get in some kind of a work out. When I go in for my appointment tomorrow afternoon at 1:30 I should have a really good idea of when the ER needs to be. I have a feeling it will be sooner than later because I can tell I am in my fertile window since I got the fertile clear cervical mucus when I whipe and that always happens during ovulation. Although now I am paranoid that I will ovulate too early before my ER can be done. However the lupron should keep my eggs in place because that is it's job. I am just being my usual worry wort thinking something will go wrong. LOL. :haha::blush:I have a feeling that my follicles will increase past the 14 that they measured in my last apointment so I am hoping for some more so I can get alot of eggs formy egg retrival. I would guess that maybe it will be like 16 to 18 in my next appointment, but I can't be sure, I just know there were alot of follies on my ovaries in the ultrasound. :thumbup: Wish me luck.:winkwink:


----------



## Tarotempres

Wannabe - Good luck with your growing follicles and the IVF. I am hoping everything works out great for you. Thank you for your nice words. I am sure the doctor will figure it out one way or another. I am beginning to come to terms with everything so I am back to having a more positive outlook on things.

Duck - Hopefully you will get your letter soon so that you can start your treatment. Waiting on other people stinks.

TTC - I am glad AF is starting to lighten up and you are starting to feel better. The whole situation makes you reevaluate a lot of thing. My husband is so darn important to me and thankfully we have great communication. We talk about this all of the time now and different scenarios of what could happen and how we feel about it. I am coming to terms with the fact that as much as I want to be someone's mother and need that to feel complete I do not think I could bare a day without my husband. I would do anything to fight for our relationship. I am learning every day how few strong relationships I have in my life and those I do have I will do anything to hang on to. This whole thing makes you think about things you never would think about. From what I am learning about you, you feel the same way about your husband.


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so sorry Ash, thinking of u xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you? So sorry I have not been on much, been super busy.
Ash~I am truly sorry about the beta.
Wannabe~great news on the sono
AFM~My appointment, which was Friday went well. I am getting ready to start a diet called Paleo diet, which is mostly meat, fruits, nuts and veggies. The fertility specialist wants me to do this to get more protein. They said this would help more with blood flow in my uterus and oxygen flow


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be. 

The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:

They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online. 

So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:

I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, I am glad your DR appointment went well!! :thumbup: That diet soundsreally great!! I hope it works and improves your chances to get your BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, you are right about Lupron it's job is to prevent you from ovulating prematurely. You will stay on it until a day or two before ER. Also, abut your increased CM, with all of those follicles your ovaries are producing its a normal response to all of the hormones going on in there! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

I've been having a hard time today. I'm almost 100% certain I'm out for this cycle and its hit me pretty hard. I had such high hopes since I knew I had a good ovulation and because this is the 5 year anniversary of us starting TTC. If this cycle had worked I would've been due just before my birthday. I've got some wonderful friends from trying after a loss thread who all cheer me on and I really appreciate how much they care about me, but I don't think they understand just how hard it is to go through this month after month, year after year. It doesn't help that most of the ladies I'm closest to are pregnant and due to give birth soon. 

I don't really know where I'm going with this post. I just wanted to get it off my chest with you ladies who understand.


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Wannabe, you are right about Lupron it's job is to prevent you from ovulating prematurely. You will stay on it until a day or two before ER. Also, abut your increased CM, with all of those follicles your ovaries are producing its a normal response to all of the hormones going on in there! :)

Thanks for the info hun!!!! :flower: I am doing my trigger tonight at midnight and my ER is Wednesday morning. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:

How are you feeling and how is your pregnancy going so far? I hope you are doing well!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I've been having a hard time today. I'm almost 100% certain I'm out for this cycle and its hit me pretty hard. I had such high hopes since I knew I had a good ovulation and because this is the 5 year anniversary of us starting TTC. If this cycle had worked I would've been due just before my birthday. I've got some wonderful friends from trying after a loss thread who all cheer me on and I really appreciate how much they care about me, but I don't think they understand just how hard it is to go through this month after month, year after year. It doesn't help that most of the ladies I'm closest to are pregnant and due to give birth soon.
> 
> I don't really know where I'm going with this post. I just wanted to get it off my chest with you ladies who understand.

Aww, I am so sorry that things aren't looking good this cycle hun!!! Big hugs to you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: LTTC is exhausting after a while and it takes a huge toll on you both emotionally and physically as well as all of the fertility medications taking a toll on our bodies. The only way that I got through the tuff times with LTTC is to try to focus on the good things I have in my life and do the things I love to do, spending time with my DH. I know I have had to take many breaks over the course of the 3 years I have been LTTC and just take a step back from it all to deal with everything. I wish that there was something that I could do to make everything alright for you hun. I hope and pray that one day soon you will get your BFP!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you know what your next steps with TTC are going to be? I know you are in the UK. Are you eligible to do IVF on the NHS?? I am sorry if you have already mentioned this before?


----------



## tlm

Good luck, you will do great! Will be sending lots of positive prayers your way! Perfect timing on ER, you will be able to relax and enjoy a nice Thanksgiving!!

AFM, doing ok. Ms is really bad and I don't really see an end in sight at this point! I hate to complain after 2+ years ttc but this is really exhausting to feel like this for going on two months! I guess it could be worse!!!! Lol!



wannabeprego said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe, you are right about Lupron it's job is to prevent you from ovulating prematurely. You will stay on it until a day or two before ER. Also, abut your increased CM, with all of those follicles your ovaries are producing its a normal response to all of the hormones going on in there! :)
> 
> Thanks for the info hun!!!! :flower: I am doing my trigger tonight at midnight and my ER is Wednesday morning. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling and how is your pregnancy going so far? I hope you are doing well!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## ickle pand

Wannabe - I'm currently on the IVF waiting list (even thought shouldn't be since I'm getting clomid but we're just not mentioning itanf hoping no one notices). I should be at the top of the list in October but its all dependent on how any people before me drop out or get pregnant naturally. We're really lucky in this area because we get 3 full cycles funded. The only catch is that if we decided to self fund a cycle while we were waiting (which we could start almost immediately), they would then only fund 2 cycles for us etc. 

I don't feel like I can take a break at the moment because I feel like we need to get in as many cycles of clomid as possible so that hopefully we won't need to do IVF at all.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - Honey I completely understand and get where you are coming from. I thought for sure my IVF would work. The timing of everything made it worse when it didn't work. We at first didn't know if we would be able to the IVF because I need to drop 100 pounds before we did it. Three weeks before the IVF I had hit my 100. I went into my doctor on a Sunday that happened to be my birthday. My retrieval was on 9/11 which was very symbolic. My transfer was two days before my nephews dedication which I had allowed my sister to do at my house. Then for me to have a chemical on the cycle I was devistated. My husband and I have been TTC for three and a half years. I so get it. If you need to talk I am here for you. 

Wanna - I am so glad everything is going well. Good luck on Wedesday. The trigger shot isn't so bad just make sure your sister gets it in the right spot because if she doesn't it can hurt. One of my shots of progesterone my husband didn't get far enough into the muscle and I ended up with a huge brusie and lump.


----------



## Tarotempres

Pnut - I am glad your appointment went well. Good luck on your diet.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tarot - you are so right....I do feel that way....i want to be a mother....and I will do anything to hold on to him. He is such an amazing man and I am so lucky to have him in my life. I guess at the end of the day we just have to trust in the universe that all will work out for the best!

wannabe - wow things are just trucking along for you! I feel like you just started the lupron yesterday lol...ER tomorrow...good luck hun, I cant wait to hear about all those wonderful eggies they get!

Ickle - hun you are not alone....trust me. I have been ttc for 3 years now...and you are right...it is so hard to go through this month after month and year after year.....it just seems we wish our lives away 2 weeks at a time. I know how lost you feel because i am feeling it too. I just keep trying to look at the positives in my life until I can celebrate a pregnancy. Hang in there hun....trust me we are swimming in the same life raft!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I have been MIA. I have been enjoying this nice weather we are having. I also have been decorating the house. We have the tree up with xmas decorations and Thanksgiving decorations. Seth(DH) has been working a lot. So when he is home I am not on the computer much because I am spending time with him. I haven't been feeling well on and off. I have been enjoying holiday movies. I also have been cleaning a lot. I hope you are all doing well


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you Tarot and TTC. It's so easy to get sucked into believing that these treatments are going to be a magic fix that you forget to prepare for the fact they might not work. 

I've been low again all day but this evening I went to see my niece as its her 16th birthday and to see my best friend from school to give her wee boy a first birthday present. I thought seeing her two boys would be hard given my mood but they actually cheered me up.


----------



## Dazed

Well ladies, I think I may be joining you all again :cry:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Dazed said:


> Well ladies, I think I may be joining you all again :cry:

Oh no I hope not Dazed! I am praying for you.


----------



## Tarotempres

Dazed - I hope not. Praying

Wannabe - good luck tomorrow

TTC - I do the same. I count my blessings everyday and try to find a better meaning in my life. I have been spending a lot of time volunteering around the town I grew up in with the hurricane and stuff. I just need to feel like my life means something.

Ickle - I am glad the kids cheered you up a little. I know I felt the same way after my chemical. I didn't want to be around any kids, see any kids. I finally decided to go and see my two nieces thinking it may help and it made me worse. I needed it to run its course and now it doesn't bother me to spend time with them or any other kids. We all handle this differently and let yourself feel how you need to feel. Your feelings are the one thing you own and no one can take that away from you. They are yours and you are entitled to do with them as you please. Other people may not agree with them but who cares because they don't own them. I hope we can help you too. I am very thankful I found this website and forum because it has helped me so much get through things.


----------



## gilmore85

well was at the hospital yesterday to get the results of OH SA (that was done months ago) and to see how my lap and dye went. 

No problems with me, unfortunately OH SA was not so good, apparently they like to see a sample of 15million and OH had less than 1million and the ones that were there were 'lazy'.

He has to do another one to make sure it wasn't a flukey test but the consultant said that it looks like IVF is our only option 

Back there in February to get the results of his next SA, and to see where we go from there


----------



## pinkfee

Oh dazed i really hope its not... i'll keep everything crossed. :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Dazed really hoping you're not :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys

Sorry I've not been about I have so much on with work at the moment...

Wannabe - hope egg collection went well keep us posted huni xx

Ikle - I think we all on this thread know exactly how you are feeling it's so hard especially when you think things are going well (( hugs )) and we're all here for you xxx

Gilmore - get your OH on lots of vitamins that's what I've done can't harm hey x

Dazed - noooooo are you ok? I really hope not Hun xx

Taro - how you doing Hun? 

Will try to catch up with every one else soon xx

AFM - nothing new waiting for AF then hopefully can request treatment


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - hope you are doing well hun....let us know how you are when you feel up to it!

Dazed - NOOOOOOOOOO!!! I really hope not hun....we love having you here but not because of this. Please let us know what is going on.

tarot - I think volunteering is a wonderful thing and it is a great way to take you mind off of your own troubles. Great idea!

Gilmore - google the mens fertility blend....it is suppose to really help with sperm numbers...also no drinking or smoking....it might help!! Sorry for the bad news though...I know that is tough to hear.

lucy - hi hun....I am with you...the waiting game!

afm - nothing going on here....I am doing a natural cycle this month.....IUI is next cycle....right around Xmas!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not really in the mood for updating right now, been really busy with thanksgiving/cleaning/cooking, etc. but I wanted to say:

Dazed - You're in my thoughts and prayers and in the nicest way possible, I really hope you're not joining us!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww ash....and we are sending you some prayers and huge hugs...enjoy your thanksgiving!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dazed said:


> Well ladies, I think I may be joining you all again :cry:

Awwwwww, Oh no hun!!!! I hope that is not the case and that everything is going to be alright with you hun!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope for the best!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Not really in the mood for updating right now, been really busy with thanksgiving/cleaning/cooking, etc. but I wanted to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry that things are ruff on you right now!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope that you have a great holiday and that is is a distraction from TTC for a little while!!! Feel better soon hun!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## wannabeprego

So my ER went really great this afternoon and I got* 20 eggs*!!!! :happydance::happydance:I am really happy with this number and tomorrow before 12 we will get our fertilization report. :thumbup: If they do a 3 day transfer than ET will be Saturday and if a 5 day it will be Monday!!

I wrote a long detailed description of the ER and how it all went in my journal if anyone wants to read more detail. Here is a link to my journal page!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...v-ivf-icsi-egg-retrival-results-p106-106.html


----------



## ickle pand

I hope not dazed. Got everything crossed for you. 

Wannabe - 20 eggs is great! Did they tell you the quality of them or anything? Looking forward to hearing how many fertilise.

AFM - AF still hasn't started properly yet. Wish she'd hurry up. DH and I are going away to a log cabin on Loch Ness tomorrow and I'd like the worst of it to be over before then.


----------



## Tasha16

Oh Dazed I really hope not, thinking of you Huni xx

Wannabe wow 20 thats great news xx


----------



## Razcox

Hi all its me and I am back after a break from TTC and in fact thinking about giving up (hence the lack of posting) BUT good news we are in the middle of a cycle of IVF with PGD. Scan tomorrow to see if I am ready for egg collection.

I promise to catch up as much as I can and sorry I have been such a bad B & Ber x


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> Hi all its me and I am back after a break from TTC and in fact thinking about giving up (hence the lack of posting) BUT good news we are in the middle of a cycle of IVF with PGD. Scan tomorrow to see if I am ready for egg collection.
> 
> I promise to catch up as much as I can and sorry I have been such a bad B & Ber x

Welcome back to the group!! :flower: I just had my egg retrival yesterday. If you want to take a peek you can see how my ER went. Good luck and baby dust to you for your IVF cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> I hope not dazed. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wannabe - 20 eggs is great! Did they tell you the quality of them or anything? Looking forward to hearing how many fertilise.
> 
> AFM - AF still hasn't started properly yet. Wish she'd hurry up. DH and I are going away to a log cabin on Loch Ness tomorrow and I'd like the worst of it to be over before then.

Thanks Ickle!!! :hugs: I hope that you have a wonderful holiday and that the :witch: doesn't affect you plans!!! :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone. I can't believe I have AF pains again! Seems like yesterday I was posting about last month. 

So I'm out now, I know this pain too well.

HSG booked for end of next week, hope it works out. Then onto IUI next month if I get my own way :) and the HSG comes back clear.


----------



## Razcox

wannabeprego said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all its me and I am back after a break from TTC and in fact thinking about giving up (hence the lack of posting) BUT good news we are in the middle of a cycle of IVF with PGD. Scan tomorrow to see if I am ready for egg collection.
> 
> I promise to catch up as much as I can and sorry I have been such a bad B & Ber x
> 
> Welcome back to the group!! :flower: I just had my egg retrival yesterday. If you want to take a peek you can see how my ER went. Good luck and baby dust to you for your IVF cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Wannabe will take a look now. Bit scared about the whole thing as never had a GA before. Also nervous about the numbers as with PGD its all down to a numbers game and if they only get 10 eggs then my chances are fairly slim of getting a good one!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so the DR's office just called and out of the 20 eggs they retrived:


9 eggs were mature
9 are now fertilized embryos

My embryo transfer will be Monday morning at 7:45 am, so we will be doing a 5 day transfer!!! :thumbup:

DH & me were originally wanting to put in 3 embryos, but the DR will talk to us about the quality of the embryos on Monday, and if they are all of high quality than we might just put 2 back, but if only one is of high quality and the other 2 aren't as good than we will most likely put back 3 embryos. We really want twins, but 3 babies seems a little overwhelming in a way. We could handle 3 babies but I would prefer 2. I wanted to put back 3 embryos to improve our odds of pregnancy if the quality wasn't so good. Hmm.. I guess we will see how things are looking on Monday to help make the final decision. :shrug:

I hope we have some left to freeze on Monday, I am assuming that the embryos must look really good if they are letting them all go to day 5 and that there should be a good amount left to freeze based on that? Time will tell I suppose. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkfee

Rascox - good to see you :hi:, and good luck with your cycle and egg collection. 

Wannabe - :happydance:wahoo excellent news mrs!! Hope all 9 are still looking good on monday, but remember you only need 1 good one, and even if you only put 1 back there is still the chance of twins! 

Ella - sorry your out this cycle and good luck for your HSG 

Ickle - have a lovely trip, my OH proposed to me on Loch Ness, we stayed in a lovely b&b in Dores, so very fond memories. Hope the old :witch: doesn't spoil it for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all its me and I am back after a break from TTC and in fact thinking about giving up (hence the lack of posting) BUT good news we are in the middle of a cycle of IVF with PGD. Scan tomorrow to see if I am ready for egg collection.
> 
> I promise to catch up as much as I can and sorry I have been such a bad B & Ber x
> 
> Welcome back to the group!! :flower: I just had my egg retrival yesterday. If you want to take a peek you can see how my ER went. Good luck and baby dust to you for your IVF cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wannabe will take a look now. Bit scared about the whole thing as never had a GA before. Also nervous about the numbers as with PGD its all down to a numbers game and if they only get 10 eggs then my chances are fairly slim of getting a good one!Click to expand...

Your welcome hun!!! I meant to say if you want to take a peek at my journal than you can read it to see how my egg retrival experience was, I did a typo and left that out of my last post. :blush::haha: 

Good luck and tons of baby dust to you!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - I will bounce over to your journal...but that is great 9 were fertilized! I have been reading up and have found that many Dr's actually prefer 5 day transfers....The first link is really good it really shows what the dr is thinking when they decide on a 3 day V a 5 Day transfer....

https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html
https://www.wdxcyber.com/3day-or-blastocyst-tranfer.html

ickle - ugh.....I hate that af is making you wait....

Raz - welcome back! I hope this IVF works out you wont have to worry about ttc anymore....cuz you will be pg instead!

Ella - sorry to hear that hun...I have heard great reports after an HSG though...It seems to clear the way for your BFP....I hope that will be so in your case!

AFM - just chillin...cooking a turkey and cleaning my house! Happy Thanksgiving to you all....I am thankful for my husband and wonderful family who has stood by me during this difficult time in TTC....I am also thankful for you all who can relate to me when I am happy, sad, and indifferent!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's lovely pinkfee. We're going to be a few miles south of Dores but on the same side of the loch. 

That's great that you've got 9 wannabe. Looking forward to hearing the next update.


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wannabe - I will bounce over to your journal...but that is great 9 were fertilized! I have been reading up and have found that many Dr's actually prefer 5 day transfers....The first link is really good it really shows what the dr is thinking when they decide on a 3 day V a 5 Day transfer....
> 
> https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/3day-or-blastocyst-tranfer.html
> 
> ickle - ugh.....I hate that af is making you wait....
> 
> Raz - welcome back! I hope this IVF works out you wont have to worry about ttc anymore....cuz you will be pg instead!
> 
> Ella - sorry to hear that hun...I have heard great reports after an HSG though...It seems to clear the way for your BFP....I hope that will be so in your case!
> 
> AFM - just chillin...cooking a turkey and cleaning my house! Happy Thanksgiving to you all....I am thankful for my husband and wonderful family who has stood by me during this difficult time in TTC....I am also thankful for you all who can relate to me when I am happy, sad, and indifferent!

Thanks for the links!! I will be sure to check them out!! :thumbup: I hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving as well!!! DH & me are just relaxing and taking it easy this Thanksgiving because of going through all of the IVF steps. We will be going out to dinner this afternoon at a buffet so it will be nice not having toworry about cooking!! Do you guys have any family coming over or friends for dinner?

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm197/dawnette3/Holidays/Thanksgiving/wish/ThanksgivingWishAlphabyiRiS-A-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Aw that's lovely pinkfee. We're going to be a few miles south of Dores but on the same side of the loch.
> 
> That's great that you've got 9 wannabe. Looking forward to hearing the next update.

Thanks Ickle!!! :hugs: I will be sure to update after the ET on Monday and let you know how it went!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

Wannabe - that's great gun bet you can't wait for Monday Hun!! Xx

Ttc - its rubbish this waiting game :-( hope your ok x

Raz- welcome back hope IVF works for you x


----------



## sugarpi24

Still waiting on af to show her face...last day of progesterone is Sunday! So hopefully she shows up soon! Hope everyone has or had a wonderful thanksgiving!!! :) we played jenga with my parents and my brother...it was lots of fun!!! :)


----------



## gilmore85

welcome back raz :wave: fx ivf works


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for the welcome back all, forgot how supportive everyone is on here. Much love to the B & B ladies - you are the best x :hugs:

Wannabe - Great news about the embies, 9 out of 9 is wonderful. Will be sending growing thoughts to them.

Just back from my scan and booked in for ec Monday - Eeeekkk! counted during the scan and there are 15 foliclies but 2 are under 10 and 8 looked good so fingers crossed a couple more catch up over the weekend and we have a few mature eggies for the next stage.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Razcox, Good luck, I hope you have lots of nice healthy eggs. The number of follicles you have sounds great so far!!! thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


AFM,So lastnight DH & me went to a casino buffet for Thanksgiving dinner. The food was okay, they had a decent variety. Turkey, ham, chicken, mashed potatoes, fried red potatoes, stuffing, etc along with deserts, pies, cakes and ice cream. It was a quiet Thanksgiving and relaxing. We have my sister's house to ourslves because her, her husband and their 2 kids all went to my brothers for the big family thanksgiving and we just decided to take it easy with us going through all of the IVF stuff. 

So yesterday I started my meds for after the egg retrival, I am on a baby aspirin, progesterone cream vaginal inserts, estraidol pill inserted vaginally, and an injectible drug called Lovenox for 10 days, which burns like hell when you inject it, it feels like a bee sting. Ugghhh.. I thought I was done with the injectible drugs, but nope, i am not, I got prescribed it because my estrogen was so high and there is a risk of blood clots, so this is a blood thinner. I also am having a hard time getting the estraidol pill inserts far enough up my Hoo haaaa.. the dam things are a pain to get up in there and they are so tiny that they get lost in the vagina. :dohh:

Well I called my clinic because I had a couple of questions about my embryos. I am scheduled for a 5 day transfer for monday, but I wanted to know if my embryos didn't look that geat on day 3 which would be saturday if they would contact me and tell me to come in to do a day 3 transfer. The nurse I spoke to said yes, they will check them on day 3 and give me a call if they need to go in sooner than day 5, so I was happy to hear that. Then she also mentioned that they won't freeze any embryos unless they make it to day 5 or day 6 blast. So now I am worrying wondering how many of our 9 embryos will be able to survive this entire process. Eeeekkk... It seems like there is always something to stress out about in this process one way or the other.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - yes you are right there will always be something to stress about...once we get the bfp it will be worrying about miscarriage...once we get to full term it will be the delivery....once we have the baby it will be making sure they are healthy and beign raised properly....I guess it is all a worrying game from start to finish...we just have to trust that all will work out. Right now you are looking good....I am keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way ;)

Raz - Woohoo for Monday....i cant wait to hear about it!

Sugar - sorry you are still waiting...


----------



## sugarpi24

thanks ttcbaby...im feeling AF coming on...im breaking out and im always hungry!! i hardly ever break out...so this sucks lol :( 

good thing today is im trying a new cooking thing...im making a strawberry and chocolate jello/pudding cake! so excited to see how this will turn out! we have a family thing so they will be my guinea pigs :) im making a zebra like cake with the chocolate and the strawberry and then splitting the cakes in half...and then in between them ill be putting chocolate pudding with (thawed) frozen strawberries and then on the outside for frosting ill use cool whip and chocolate chips and walnuts! :) it sounds AMAZING...lets hope it turns out good :) i was telling ppl the food network channel has been inspiring me! :) 

hope everyone is enjoying this Thanksgiving holiday with awesome food and good ppl :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, Thanks for the good luck wishes!! :flower:

@Sugar, I am sorry that AF is on it's way!! :hugs::hugs:

That cake sounds yummy!!! Can I have a piece? LOL..:winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Wannabe - I'm so thrilled everything went well with your ER and fertilization. This is it chicka!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - how is everything with you.....


----------



## Dazed

I'm feeling ok and I am hoping everything is ok. I have a doc appt on the 11th at which point I hope they give me a scan and tell me everything is ok. I had some spotting Tuesday and Wednesday and I'm still having some brown discharge. Only once was it enough to reach a pad. Having gone though spotting that didn't end well, its got me all wrapped up! I think I'm going to need a straight jacket soon. I haven't touched the computer since Wednesday and it has seemed to do me alot of good. I just have to take everything one day at a time.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hope everything does turn out ok. When I was preg & had some spotting & cramps I went a & e - had to wait ages but they done a blood test & booked me in the next day for a scan. It might be worth a visit just to put your mind at rest. Rather than going crazy waiting for your appointment.

Afm I caved & poas! Bfn! I'm CD26 so could be too early but feel like af is on its way..... again.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Last day of progesterone...hoping af shows soon!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I thought AF was due on Saturday as I had spotting Saturday two weeks ago... Saturday and SUnday I had the worst cramps ever. They seem to be calmer now, weird for before AF. I tested BFN on Friday so it's not that :(

I wonder what's up now! Always a new drama!


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - I hope your trip was nice and AF behaved and you were able to have a nice time.

Wanna - good luck today keep us posted

Ash - hopefully you have a good thanksgiving and are feeling better

Raz - good luck with your IVF I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - I hope you figure out what is going on and you can get your HSG if you need it.

TTC - How are you doing? With the Holiday I was so crazy I didn't get on the computer at all to say hi.

Lucy - How are you feeling honey?


----------



## ttcbaby117

dazed - Oh I do hope it is just the normal spotting from pregnancy...would they see you sooner if you ask or maybe do a HCG test to see what is going on? It might help you to feel a bit better.

Wanna - I hope all is going well with your transfer today!

Ash - thinking of you hun!

sorry for all the bfns out there! Lets all just hope to get our Xmas BFPs!

afm - I ovulated early! You can see in my chart....I NEVER ovulate this early...but luckily we DTD on Saturday night. I took my bra off on Saturday night and felt tingling in my nips so I knew something was up. I dunno if I missed it though as we probably should have dont it on Friday. Either way I am not even putting to much hope into this cycle anyway. We will be doing another IUI on my next cycle so I will concentrate on getting healthy and gearing up for that IUI.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I hope you all enjoyed your Thanksgiving. How is everyone? Sorry I have been MIA. I have been spending a lot of time with my husband. Also one of my husband's guys that is under him at work and his wife have been giving us baby stuff this weekend. I have boys, girls, and neutral clothes 0-6 mos. also have a bassinet, well part of it she will be given me the rest of it soon. She also gave me some bedding stuff. She has twins one of each gender and 3 older kids a boy and 2 girls, so 5 kids total. She is given me the stuff because she knows I will take care of it.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks tarot. We had a lovely time away but AF isn't playing ball. I've just had spotting that's tailed off to nothing. I called the clinic today for advice since they said I should expect a period 7-10 days after my day 21 bloods and its now 11 days. They said to wait 4-5 more days and if no AF by then, then test and let them know what the result is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

how frustrating ickle! have you tested lately?


----------



## Dazed

ttcbaby117 said:


> dazed - Oh I do hope it is just the normal spotting from pregnancy...would they see you sooner if you ask or maybe do a HCG test to see what is going on? It might help you to feel a bit better.

I am truely hopeing that it is just normal spotting. I'm feeling better today, but that could all change in an instant. 
I have debated trying to get and appt, but the truth is I know they won't do anything it it could be a week before they squeeze me in and by that time I'll only have another week before my scheduled appt. Unless things get worse, I am going to try to stick this out and will demand a scan at my 8wk appt if I'm not already getting one.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

How's every one doing? 

Wannabe - how you feeling? 

Ttc - glad you caught the eggys lots of bedding needed 

Taro - I'm good thank you how are you feeling? 

AFM - cd1 today so I've called up and requested treatment today I'm waiting for a phone call back to see if we can start so we'll see... I had some good news (at last) on Friday I went for a promotion at work and found out Friday I got the job yey ! Things may be on the up ! X


----------



## ickle pand

I tested today TTC with a FRER and got a BFN. I'll be testing again in the morning though.


----------



## Dazed

Congrats on the promotion Lucy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats lucy that is awesome news!

dazed - ok hun whatever you are comfy with but I am sure if you tell them you are spotting and want to see someone that they would accomodate you...you just have to be a bit assertive ya know ;) I have my fingers crossed for you.

ickle - sorry hun...well I guess it is just a waiting game now...or at least they can do something about it if it doesnt come on its own.


----------



## Dazed

ttcbaby117 said:


> congrats lucy that is awesome news!
> 
> dazed - ok hun whatever you are comfy with but I am sure if you tell them you are spotting and want to see someone that they would accomodate you...you just have to be a bit assertive ya know ;) I have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> ickle - sorry hun...well I guess it is just a waiting game now...or at least they can do something about it if it doesnt come on its own.

I actually did try being assertive when it all started and it got me nowhere. I may actually end up finding another practice.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, sorry about the BFN hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Lucy, Congrats on the promotion!! :happydance:

@Dazed, I am sorry that the DR's office is not being helpful!! :hugs::hugs:I agree that it sounds like it is time to find another practice!!! Good luck with everything hun!!

AFM, I had my 5 day embryo transfer today and All 9 of my embryos looked good. The DR. said that they are all of excellent quality. :thumbup:There were a few that needed an extra day to grow more to be able to freeze. But I am hopeful that all of the remaining ones will be healthy enough to freeze and I will get the results for that in a couple of days. 

So the embryo transfer was fast. The DR recommended that we tranfser 2 embryos but we decided to transfer 3 of them. The good news is that this increases our odds of success, because originally I was only given 40% success, so putting in 3 ups my odds of success more. The dr did ask if we were okay with the chance of triplets and my DH & me decided that we are okay with it. 

The embryo transfer itself was quick. The worst part is when they put the speculum in and it feels like your vagina is being ripped open, but once they get the catheter into the opening they can remove the speculum and it is easier after that. The DR cleans the top of the uterus, and he did a mock transfer to make sure that everything is going to work okay. The nurse from the lab popped in dropped off the embryos and they put them in through this long small tube, and you can sort of see it on the ultrasound, but it is hard figuring out what is what on the screen. DH said he could see it okay. Than once it was done I had to lay there for 15 minutes and let things settle in.

We got pictures of all 9 of our embryos and a picture of the 3 embryos we transfered. But I won't be able to upload pictures until I get back home tomorrow afternoon, we are making the 6 hour drive home tomorrow morning, and I can scan the pics to show you girls. So be sure to watch for pics tomorrow afternoon.:thumbup:

I didnt do bed rest today, but I have been taking it easy and not doing anything very strenous. I did take a nap when we got back from the DR's office. The DR's instructions dont mention bed rest, just relaxation, and no bouncing, running jogging etc. Tomorrow I can go back to normal, but no crazy work outs, jumping or running. Walking is okay though. 

My blood work is scheduled for next Wednesday 12/05 for my HCG betas. Wish me luck. Although I will probably break down and test a few days before the blood work happens though.:blush::haha:


----------



## tlm

Wannabe, that all sounds great! 9 is amazing!! Fx for your beta!!


----------



## fisher640

Sounds promising wannabe...
I'd be freaking about triplets :blush: even the IUI months I had three eggs (none of which were successful) I was on pins and needles the whole TWW.
:babydust:


----------



## Tarotempres

Wanna - I am glad everything went well. Try and rest as much as possible. It is so weird how every doctor's orders are different. My doctor told me bed rest for two days and I couldn't do any activity for two weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed it will work.

TTC - hopefully your timing is perfect and you won't have to go through the IUI. Sometimes when you look ahead the strangest things happen.

Dazed - do what is best for you but it may be time for a new doctor

Lucy - congrats on the promotion. Hoping everything is looking up.

Ickle - Hopefully everything will figure itself out. I hate when you want her to come she never shows up and when you don't want her to come she arrives with full force. How is the weight loss going? Right now I am at a plateau. No matter what I eat I gain weight one week and then take it off the next. It has been the same 3 pound yoyo for 6 weeks now. So frustrating.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I am good. Still in a holding patern. Waiting to get all of my records from the doctor and waiting for AF to arrive so I can go to the new doctor for day 3 bloods so he can get a baseline. I am sure she will arrive when we have our weekend vacation planned for my husband's birthday. We will be starting in January because he is in the middle of changing practices so it will be a lot of fun come the new year because December - April are my crazy time at work.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck wannabe. Sending you lots of sticky :babydust:

Tarot - I haven't updated my ticker for a few weeks, most because I've put on a few pounds lol! I tried to eat well while we were away for the weekend but I wasn't that great. I'll update the ticker when I get weighed tomorrow.


----------



## Razcox

Hey all!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Wannabe - Great news about the 3 embies will be sending lots of sticky thoughts there way. Oh and HUGE congrates on being PUPO xx

Dazed - Sorry you are so stressed out, it doesnt seem fair that we cant just enjoy our BFP's and every little thing sends us into a spin :hugs:

AFM - Back from EC yesterday and we got 8 eggs so now just waiting to hear how they got on. They said yesterday they would call by 12 so I am giving them until then and then I will ring . .

ETA - Just had the call and 7 were suitable for injection, all 7 of those have fertilized :happydance: Going for testing on thursday and fingers crossed et on Friday!!


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Raz thats wonderful news... hope testing goes well and good luck for friday! 

Wannabe - wahoooo!! congrats on being PUPO, and you are one brave lady the thought of :baby::baby::baby: freaked me out constantly! :haha: but i know a lovely lady who has triplets and i don't think she'd change it for the world and they are dead cute! hoping they make themselves at home. 

Dazed - i'm sorry your stressed aswell.. nothing is ever simple. still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lucy - well done on the promotion. Hope you get the call back so things can start moving again! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - sorry to hear that hun...yeah I would consider switching the practice. They should be paying more attention to you....at least that is my opinion. I hope everything works out and I am praying that you lil bean is a sticky one!

wannabe -that sounds awesome....wow triplets!!!!! I really hope this is it for you!

tarot - Yeah you are right when you dont concentrate on it things do happen. I hate holding patterns....it just seems that is all we do when we are ttc. I hope she doesnt show during your mini vaca!

Raz - that is awesome news!!! woohoo..one step closer to that bfp!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks, but it didn't go so well with me trying to get seen. Details in my journal:growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How are you all doing? I am just waiting on AF to come which should be the first week of december. The fertility Clinic wants to do test when I am on CD 3.


----------



## Tarotempres

Dazed - Sorry it didn't go so well. 

Raz - Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be a go on Friday. Good Luck

Wanna - How are you doing today? How was the drive home?

TTC - I hope so too. It will be hard to get in for blood work when I will be four hours away. I am usually very anxious with the waiting game. This time I am a little more reserved. I guess it is because I feel more optimistic with changing doctors. I just wish my other doctor would get me my records so I can print them out and forward them to the new doctor so he can look at them and see what we need to change. I really want to be able to do my January cycle.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

dazed - sorry hun....I dont have a link to your journal.....

tarot - oh that is so frustrating. I really hope you get your records.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Dazed, how you feeling now hun? If you dont feel comfortable with your doc i would change as its not fair on you feeling this way hun x

TTC - Thank you at last a little bit of good luck for us!! now all we need is our little bundle of joy... how are you feeling? 

Ikle - Sorry for the BFN, hope it turns into BFP

Wannabe - Im so happy that you have 3 back safe and sound where they belong hun and hope it ends in BFP for you x

Raz - Thats great hun!! Good numbers 

Pink - Thank you.. How you feeling now? HOpe the sickness has stopped or at least calmed down x

Hope every one else is ok ? 

AFM - Still waiting for a phone call back from st marys :growlmad: they said they call back withinb 72 hours (i dont remember it being this long last time) so they should call back tomorrow so we will see if we have been accepted... i hate waiting.. x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, that is awesome news hun!! I am so happy that your eggs fertilized and that you have lots of embryos!!!:thumbup: Fingers crossed that they grow nice and strong for your embryo transfer!! How many embryos do you want to transfer? Do you know if you will be doing a 3DT or a 5DT?

@Tarot, Good luck with changing doctors!! I hope you get better treatment and care at the new practice!!! :hugs: 

@Lucy, I hope you hear back from St marys soon hun!! I am sure you are beyond tired of waiting to hear back!! I hate waiting myself!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Dazed, I will stop by your journal to see what is going on shortly hun!!:hugs::hugs:

@Pnut, they will most likely be looking at your FSH levels and doing CD 3 bloods, it shows what your ovarian resevere is and makes sure that it is normal. Good luck!!


AFM, I posted pictures of my embryos in my journal if anyone wants to take a peek!! They are so neat to look at!! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...nov-ivf-icsi-embryo-pictures-p-111-a-111.html


----------



## fisher640

Dazed I've been following and posted my official medical opinion for you :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## Razcox

Wannabe - Those embies look so cool! Hope I have some neat pictures to post in a few days! How you feeling anyway?

To answer your questions they are going to be tested on Thursday and then one put back hopefully on Friday (Hoping of course we have one to put back!) so it will be 5dt

Lucy - Any word from St Marys yet? I hate waiting for hospitals to call.

Princess - Hope AF turns up soon (seems so wrong typing that!) Why is she always sluggish when we want her to be on time?

Dazed will check out your journal now sweetie. x

AFM - Called work as I have been off sick the last couple of days for EC and a day to get over it but was due to go back today. But I realised the stupid way it works at my company means I would get more flack and possibly have a disciplinary if i went back into work for a couple of days but had friday off for ET. so I have the whole week off now but i'm going to lose a weeks wages.


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Lucy - not doing too bad, although yesterday was a sick day :( but on the whole doing much better thanks x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? I am still waiting for AF hopefully this weekend.
Wannabe~ Those Pics are amazing!
I hope you other amazing ladies are doing very well


----------



## Dazed

Well, it seems I will be joining you all at some point in the future. My beanie was ectopic and my tube was removed last night.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dazed - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm so sorry dazed :(


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry for your loss dazed.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dazed, I am so sorry for your loss and that you lost a tube in the process!! My heart goes out to you and I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!! Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc214/Mistress_Vader_Photos/Holiday%20and%20Special%20Occasion%20Comments/Sorry%20Comments/Sorry%20For%20Your%20Loss/I_Am_Sorry_For_Your_Loss.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, I am doing okay. Thanks for asking. :flower: I had cramping for the last 2 nights but it didn't feel like AF cramps, so I am hoping that it is the embryos snuggling in for 9 months. :thumbup:

I just got a call back from my fertility office and as you girls know I had 9 fertilized embryos. I had 3 transfered on my embryo transfer at a 5 day transfer so that left 6 more embryos. Some of the embryos on Day 5 still needed a day more to grow to be strong enough to freeze. Well out of the 6 that were left 3 survived and were strong enough to be frozen!!!:happydance::happydance: So we have 3 frosties and that means I have enough to do one frozen embryo transfer cycle if my current cycle isn't a success, so that is good news and I won't be quite as upset if this cycle wasn't a success and I didn't have any frosties. I am trying to avoid going through a full IVF cycle again if possible, it costs an arm and a leg but it is also alot on your body as well. I am just hoping and praying that this cycle is a success!!! Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe that is sooooo awesome...it is also good that you have these embies for later. Maybe after you give birth to these ;) I am staying positive for you!

Dazed - awww hun, I am so sorry....I wish this was different. Please rest up and get better. We are here if you need us!


----------



## lucylou7

Dazed - (((hugs))) so sorry huni we are all here for you Hun xxx

Wannabe - pics are amazing Hun glad your feeling good hun xx

Hope every one else is ok x

Rant warning! - Well afm I'm so mad with St marys! After waiting 72 hours I called today at 12 and asked if I'm still getting called back today as I thought it was before 1.30 she said yes you will be called back today before 4.30 I asked if she could double check and she wasn't forthcoming in checking... Eventually she agreed to check my details and name and said I would be called back before 4.30 so at 4.20 I was getting slightly worried so called back I spoke to the same nurse who said it won't be today as they are short staffed and it will probably be tomorrow! She really did not care nor were they even going to call me to advise they were going to update me tomorrow.. So we'll see if I get a phone call tomorrow I just hate all this waiting and not knowing :-(


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry dazed :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh dazed :cry:i'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe - excellent news on the frosties, but hope you won't need them! 

Lucy - its so frustrating and i feel for you, but unfortunately we are all just a number in the system and very rarely do people go above and beyond to make you feel like they care. I'm not blaming them as they see hundreds of people in the same situation but it would be nice to feel like you weren't just a number every now and again... hope you get that call today. x


----------



## wannabeprego

I started a testing thread in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a peek and let me know what they think. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1512263-my-first-ivf-cycle-trigger-shot-bfp.html


----------



## ickle pand

No real news from me, no AF and no BFP still. The clinic want me to go in tomorrow for baseline bloods and a beta so I'll know more after then.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> No real news from me, no AF and no BFP still. The clinic want me to go in tomorrow for baseline bloods and a beta so I'll know more after then.

Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks pink x

Wanna - hope that's gonna turn into a big BFP Hun x

Well they called today I've been excepted I go for bloods tomorrow at 7.30am then go and pick my drugs up on 17 December so a very sonar Xmas for us but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Start femera tomorrow...hope it works!!! :) ill be starting on 5mg...what's the highest you can go? Anyone know?


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Thanks pink x
> 
> Wanna - hope that's gonna turn into a big BFP Hun x
> 
> Well they called today I've been excepted I go for bloods tomorrow at 7.30am then go and pick my drugs up on 17 December so a very sonar Xmas for us but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end xxx

Thank you for the good luck wishes!!:flower:

Thats great news hun!! I am so happy that you can finally move forward with your IVF cycle!!! Good luck and tons of baby dust to you!! I hope everything goes great and that you can get your BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

sugarpi24 said:


> Start femera tomorrow...hope it works!!! :) ill be starting on 5mg...what's the highest you can go? Anyone know?

Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope the fertility med helps you get your 
BFP!!! :dust::dust:

Unfortunatly I have never used it so I am not sure about dosage. Maybe some of the other ladies can help you out with this question.:shrug:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Seems like everyone is good...moving on...trying news things...I hope it means we'll get some BFPs soon!

AFM, AF came and I'm taking estrogen pills 3x a day to delay ovulation, so I can have my HSG done before I ovulate... I have an appointment on Tuesday morning. Really looking forward to it actually, I'm curious as to what they will or won't find.... the finding out aspect is overriding my nervousness about the pain etc.

Keep us posted girls x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ella, good luck with your HSG!!! I hope it goes well and that everything looks good!! :flower:


----------



## Tarotempres

Dazed - I am so sorry honey. We are here for you

Lucy - congrats on getting into the program and getting started

Sugar - good luck with the drugs

Ella - Hopefully the HSG will help figure something out

AFM - I got my records from my old doctor. Now just waiting for the new doctor to officially set up shop and I can get started again. Hopefully once the new doctor looks at the records he can help figure out whats going on with my eggs.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck on your hsg tomorrow!!!


----------



## Razcox

Dazed - I am so so sorry xxx :hug:

Ella - Good luck with your HSG.

Lucy - Sorry they were such a nightmare but great news that you got in and are having bloods taken this morning. Good luck!

Sugar - Never taken them so have no idea but good luck x

wannabe - Those look promising to me and I am sure they are going to get darker, will be stalking you from now one! :)

AFM - Waiting for a phone call from the hospital about the testing on my embies, all 7 have been tested and we have a provisional appointment for 2pm for ET depending on the results of course. Such a nervous wreck as the last few months could all be for nothing . . .


----------



## ickle pand

Bloods have been taken and I should have the results this afternoon. They're testing HCG, progesterone and estradiol levels. I asked the nurse what might be causing the late period if it's not pregnancy but she didn't know. I'm starting to wonder if it could be a corpus luteum cyst, but we'll see what the results say.


----------



## ickle pand

I&#8217;ve just got my results, it&#8217;s as I thought &#8211; I&#8217;m not pregnant but my estradiol level is slightly elevated at 0.57 so it looks like I&#8217;ve got a corpus luteum cyst that&#8217;s stopping my period starting. She wants me to wait another week or so and hopefully a period will start but if not, I&#8217;ve got an appointment for next Sunday for a scan and more blood tests.


----------



## fisher640

Ickle, did they say why that might happen? I haven't heard of those hanging around for an extended period?


----------



## ickle pand

No she just said that it was being annoying and hanging around a bit longer than normal. Very technical lol! I've googled though and it's quite common that the corpus luteum turns into a cyst, especially with fertility medications.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ickle, Sorry you aren't pregnant. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I hope the cyst goes away and that AF shows up soon!! :hugs::hugs:

I also posted a new progression pic in my journal just for you since you requested it. :winkwink:


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - I am glad you know what is going on though but sorry it was not better news. Hopefully she will get here so you can get started.

Raze - Good luck today I hope the testing goes well and you can have your ET today.


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> Dazed - I am so so sorry xxx :hug:
> 
> Ella - Good luck with your HSG.
> 
> Lucy - Sorry they were such a nightmare but great news that you got in and are having bloods taken this morning. Good luck!
> 
> Sugar - Never taken them so have no idea but good luck x
> 
> wannabe - Those look promising to me and I am sure they are going to get darker, will be stalking you from now one! :)
> 
> AFM - Waiting for a phone call from the hospital about the testing on my embies, all 7 have been tested and we have a provisional appointment for 2pm for ET depending on the results of course. Such a nervous wreck as the last few months could all be for nothing . . .

Thanks for looking at my HPT's!!!:flower:

Good luck with your ET today!!! I hope it goes great and that you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I accidentally hit the unsubscribe button .. Stupid phone. Had to post will update more later.


----------



## lucylou7

Taro - hope they don't make you wait to long huni and you get some answers x 

Ella - how did your appointment go? 

Raz - how's things going? How was ET

Ikle I hope you get some more answers Hun and sorry you didn't get your BFP next cycle hey x

AFM - bloods taken today so next appointment 17december really hope my eggys have improved this time xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugarpi - I believe femara can be increased to 7 mg.....I was started on 5 mgs.....and it worked for me.

Wanna - I checked out page and that looks like a bfp!!!! congrats hun! Now we need to see how many set up shop in that uterus of yours!

Tarot - yeah for moving on to someone new....I hope you get your answers and more importantly you bfp!

raz - crossing everything for you hun!

ash - good to see you stopping!

ickle - how frustrating! I hope they figure this out soon!


----------



## Razcox

Wannabe that's a great line hunni HUGE congratulations: happy dance:

ET went fine on Friday with one put back, we are hoping to have some frosties as well but will find out tomorrow. 5 of the 7 eggs were healthy though which was great news. The nurse was saying not to test until the 12 the and don't test early . . . . . Yeah right like that's going to happen!!! Don't they know we are all poas addicts? Going to use an ic tomorrow to get a base line of where my trigger shot line is at the moment so in a few days I can test for real :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucy, fingers crossed you have lots of healthy eggs for your upcoming IVF cycle!! :dust::dust:

@Raz, Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: I wasn't able to wait to test either with my IVF cycle. LOL. I am a total POASA right there with you hun!!! :haha::blush: I have a weblink that shows you when it is recommended to test based on whether or not you had a 3 day or a 5 day embryo transfer which is helpful although I got my BFP before they said it was possible on the chart. 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## lucylou7

Raz - roll on your BFP now huni! How long are you going to wait till you test? 

Wannabe - I'm so made up for you! You really deserve your BFP huni xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Raz - roll on your BFP now huni! How long are you going to wait till you test?
> 
> Wannabe - I'm so made up for you! You really deserve your BFP huni xxx

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/Jigg6037/Thanks.gif


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Hope you are growing lots of healthy eggs x

Wannabe - Thanks for the link its really useful and keeping me busy this morning :)

Ickle - Sorry it wasnt better news and hope they figure it out soon x

AFM - Tested this morning with an IC and it was a bearly there, hold up to the light squint a bit sort of line. Which is great news as it means the trigger is pretty much out of my system now so when I test early if I get anything its going to be the start of a bfp :) Never been happy about getting such a crap almost bfn line before LOL :rofl: but at only 3dp5dt it wasnt going to be anything but the trigger. Going to test again on Wednesday when i will be 5dp5dt which is still too early really but I am a POAS addict . . . .


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations wannabe :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

gilmore85 said:


> Congratulations wannabe :dance:

Thanks hun!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Razcox said:


> Lucy - Hope you are growing lots of healthy eggs x
> 
> Wannabe - Thanks for the link its really useful and keeping me busy this morning :)
> 
> Ickle - Sorry it wasnt better news and hope they figure it out soon x
> 
> AFM - Tested this morning with an IC and it was a bearly there, hold up to the light squint a bit sort of line. Which is great news as it means the trigger is pretty much out of my system now so when I test early if I get anything its going to be the start of a bfp :) Never been happy about getting such a crap almost bfn line before LOL :rofl: but at only 3dp5dt it wasnt going to be anything but the trigger. Going to test again on Wednesday when i will be 5dp5dt which is still too early really but I am a POAS addict . . . .

Good luck!! I hope the next time you test you get your BFP!! :thumbup: I know alot of girls that tested early on a 5 day transfer got their BFP's early at 5 days past transfer, so you never know, it is possible. But please don't let it discourage you if it isn't showing yet because it is of course so early. :dust::dust:


----------



## Razcox

wannabeprego said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - Hope you are growing lots of healthy eggs x
> 
> Wannabe - Thanks for the link its really useful and keeping me busy this morning :)
> 
> Ickle - Sorry it wasnt better news and hope they figure it out soon x
> 
> AFM - Tested this morning with an IC and it was a bearly there, hold up to the light squint a bit sort of line. Which is great news as it means the trigger is pretty much out of my system now so when I test early if I get anything its going to be the start of a bfp :) Never been happy about getting such a crap almost bfn line before LOL :rofl: but at only 3dp5dt it wasnt going to be anything but the trigger. Going to test again on Wednesday when i will be 5dp5dt which is still too early really but I am a POAS addict . . . .
> 
> Good luck!! I hope the next time you test you get your BFP!! :thumbup: I know alot of girls that tested early on a 5 day transfer got their BFP's early at 5 days past transfer, so you never know, it is possible. But please don't let it discourage you if it isn't showing yet because it is of course so early. :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh dont worry I wont let it discourage me at all, I dont test well when I test early for some reason so I fully expect it to be a BFN this early but the need to POAS is too strong. It will also be 1 year since our last loss on wednesday so it would be nice to have something positive to happen on that day.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you and good luck for when you next test.

AFM - Still no AF and no real signs of her appearing :( I've (stupidly) been googling and it looks like surgery will be likely if it doesn't disingrate soon, although I'm not sure at what point they'd do that. I hate that TTC is on hold until something happens though.


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Thank you and good luck for when you next test.
> 
> AFM - Still no AF and no real signs of her appearing :( I've (stupidly) been googling and it looks like surgery will be likely if it doesn't disingrate soon, although I'm not sure at what point they'd do that. I hate that TTC is on hold until something happens though.

I'm sorry your AF is being a pain and taking it's sweet time to show up!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope it comes soon. Can your DR give you something to help make your AF start hun?


----------



## ickle pand

I don't know but I'm not really keen on taking things that mess my hormones about, if I can help it. I don't know if the cyst would disappear if I had a forced period either and since it's giving out estradiol, I don't want it to affect the next cycle so I would rather wait until it has been resolved one way or another.


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations on the promotion Lucy and good luck with the ivf xx

Dazed I am so sorry just try to rest and get urself on the mend I know having a tube removed is not pleasant at all, thinking of u xx

Congrats on the bfp wannabe am really happy for u and ur due date is the day before my birthday lol xx

Good luck Raz I really hope this is it for you xx

I hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations on the promotion Lucy and good luck with the ivf xx

Dazed I am so sorry just try to rest and get urself on the mend I know having a tube removed is not pleasant at all, thinking of u xx

Congrats on the bfp wannabe am really happy for u and ur due date is the day before my birthday lol xx

Good luck Raz I really hope this is it for you xx

I hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion Lucy and good luck with the ivf xx
> 
> Dazed I am so sorry just try to rest and get urself on the mend I know having a tube removed is not pleasant at all, thinking of u xx
> 
> Congrats on the bfp wannabe am really happy for u and ur due date is the day before my birthday lol xx
> 
> Good luck Raz I really hope this is it for you xx
> 
> I hope everybody else is well xx

Thank you so much Tasha!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## fisher640

Tasha I see your little gummy bear picture! How are things with you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - woohoo this is awesome...I cant wait to hear about your hcg numbers....if they are high I guess we will be looking at twins and maybe even triplets...

lucy - congrats on your promo! 

ickle - this is so frustrating hun.....I am so sorry....


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Even Kate Middleton is pregnant :(


----------



## Ducktales

i know, i just saw that
FFS sake, married for 10 mins and up the duff
lucky bitch
xx


----------



## Ducktales

congrats wannabe
good luck Raz
good luck with IVF Lucy
Dazed - i hope you are doing ok
Tasha - nice avatar!
ickle - how frustrating

xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Raz, i really hope my eggs have had enough vitimans to last a life time! Really hope this is the start of your BFP it would be great to have you join wannabe hun! x

Ikle - Sorry your AF has not showed her ugly face, i really hope she turns up soon so things can get moving for you hun 

Wannabe - you still on cloud 9???

Tasha - Thanks Hun, Good to see you pop by hope all is good with you and your lovely bump hun x

Fisher - How are you feeling hun? Team Pink ! How exciting hun x

TTC - Thank you im made up hopefully this is the start of our good luck! how are you feeling?

Ella - I feel the same, i only said to my friend and OH i feel like its only us girls that cant get pregnant :-( How you feeling? 

Ducktales - made me giggle he he Thanks im happy about the new job! How you feeling?

Hi to any one else i have missed, hope every one is ok, this thread is so big now 

AFM - nothing new to report im still worrying about the up coming IVF but its not going to help me so i am going to try to chill out and try to relax... its going to be a very sober christmas in our house but hopefully will be worth it!


----------



## Razcox

Ducktales said:


> i know, i just saw that
> FFS sake, married for 10 mins and up the duff
> lucky bitch
> xx

I know I thought that!!! Another couple that wasnt even married when we started TTC and they are up the duff before us . . .


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so I've been extremely MIA and I'm so sorry to have left you girls but I've had nothing going on and just felt like being away from BNB but I have a bit of an update.

I went for my WTF post IVF consult this morning and I'm happy with the answers I got from the doctor and we're going to be moving forward with IVF #2 when I get my December period. We're not changing the protocol except we're going to be doing ICSI this time because I responded so well and we got so many eggs but we are going to change the dosing of the medication to improve egg quality. I got so much information and so I might not say this exactly like the doctor did but I think he said that, the reason a decent amount of my eggs did not fertilize was possibly due to the fact that they matured not normally because of the dose of medication that I was on. Now I'm not a doctor and we did talk more in detail about it but it's very confusing to be honest. He said that this time around protocol will stay the same but we'll be increasing and decreasing the medications that way I have more follicles that are the same size and not a couple big ones and lots of small ones .... idk if that makes ANY sense at all but I tried. The one thing he said that really stuck in my mind was this ... 

1st IVF - 60% chance of success
2nd IVF - 84% chance
3rd IVF - 92% chance
4th IVF and so on - 97% chance

So, I've sort of decided at this point that we will do 3 IVF's and at that point I'm going to start looking into other options.

Oh and I got a diagnosis besides unexplained, which I'm totally excited about! I asked him if any of my blood work ever indicated PCOS or endo (because my previous doctor had never talked to me about that) and he said that yes .... I'm PCOSish was his exact words. I stimulate very well and I do have the LH FSH PCOS chemical problem but he said that it's so slim that he's not concerned that I'm going to have the normal PCOS problems (not sure exactly what these are but he did say something about people with PCOS needing insulin) well I won't need that, he doesn't think! thank god! 

Oh and the other things which I'm so happy about, I asked him if immunology testing would be something to look into at this point and he FINALLY ordered the blood work so I went and got all of the blood drawn that I needed and we'll get those results in a week or so. He doesn't think that's the problem but I'm really happy for my sanity that I'm going to get those answers wether it's a problem or not.

Oh and we're starting the next cycle when I get my december period. ER and ET will most likely be around ... end of January very beginning of February.

So sorry for the long post. I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Ducktales

Ash, thats great news, i am glad you get some answers and a proper discussion about it all.
Those stats sound great and make both you are me feel more positive about it all.

I will be starting my IVF in Feb as well, so looks like we will be on similar dates.

Fisher and Ella I forgot to say Hi - apologies

Fingers crossed for everyone 
xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

duck - Having stats always makes me feel better, I think it just ... gives us LTTCer's a concrete way of looking at things. Do you know what protocol you'll be on for you IVF cycle?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash that is great news....it is great to hear your positivity again. How will the ICSI help?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well with ICSI there is a 90% chance of all of the embryos fertilizing whereas without ICSI ... I'm not sure exactly what the chance is but it's much lower. So ... more fertilized eggs ... more blasts (a good quality embryo) and a better chance of success and maybe frosties :)

How are you doing? You're getting ready to do another IUI right?


----------



## ttcbaby117

so if you dont do ICSI then they just put the sperm in the dish with the egg and hope for the best? Well I would probably go for the ICSI then.

I am doing ok....I am about 8 dpo and once my af shows I will be doing my IUI. I will do the same drug combo...femara and gonalf....I will probably do IUI right before Xmas....I hope ti works but if not then IVF here we come. I will depend on your expertise at that point cuz I am sooooo naive with the IVF thing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're exactly correct about the no ICSI. That's what we did last time and less than half fertilized so I'm really keeping my FX'd that with ICSI we get a lot of embryos that grow and are healthy! 

A christmas BFP would be amazing! I will be keeping my FX'd so tightly for you that this last IUI works because IVF ... while it's not that hard to be honest, it's just ... not something I would want anyone to go through! Sorry if this is a little personal but did you and your DH try this cycle? Just curious because you know ... we could be trying this cycle too but I feel very like ... I don't want to because I know the odds are so shitty!


----------



## fisher640

Razcox said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> i know, i just saw that
> FFS sake, married for 10 mins and up the duff
> lucky bitch
> xx
> 
> I know I thought that!!! Another couple that wasnt even married when we started TTC and they are up the duff before us . . .Click to expand...

My opinion exactly. Although, I'm sure it wouldn't have gone any other way with all the "perfectness" in their relationship, and aside from that even if they had trouble they're rich& famous so they could do IVF for 20+ cycles if need be.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - well i guess because of the fert drugs I took last cycle....it caused me to ov extremely early...cd11...so while we did bd on cd10 we didnt realize I would be oving so soon. Before that we didnt do anything much....so the answer to your question is no we were ttc this month...I just mentally needed a break. Is there a chance....yes...but I am not holding my breath. Do you think maybe that is why you have not been getting pregnant.....its fertilization issue? I wonder if maybe that is what is happening with me? I guess if it is...then IVF here I come! I really do hope not to have to go through IVF also only because of its cost....as of right now I will do anything to get pg...so if I do have to go through with it...I will!


----------



## fisher640

Ash- sounds like you had a great appointment, even though I know you would rather have skipped it all together it sounds like he was seriously listening and gave you lots of good info... I feel like they don't always do that. And it's nice to have a solid plan with a couple changes.

Lucy- thanks for asking, I'm 23 weeks now and starting to feel a bit better, it's been probably 1.5 weeks since I've needed nausea medicine to get by. So far so good. 

Duck- hiiiiii *waves* no worries, I'm somewhat in the outskirts now, just hanging around to cheer you all on cause you're all still my favorite thread. I want all of you to have your babies in the worst way.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - See that's how I'm feeling too, like I kind of need a break but I hear of people getting pregnant between their IVF cycles so I don't want to waste it but ... to be honest, this sounds horrible, but I don't want to have sex .... ah sounds so awful! IVF will definitely solve the fertilization issues if you have any, especially if you do ICSI! I wanted to do ICSI the first time around but Copperman didn't think we needed it. I just think that, for me, since my insurance covers it we should pull out all of the stops and idk with the fertilization rates of ICSI ... I don't really get why anyone wouldn't do it! Does your OH have low count/motility? I really do wish you the best of luck, infertility isn't fair and we all deserve our babies! 

fisher - Oh yeah I have a wonderful doctor. I really do like him and my OH and him get a long so well because they're both uber dorks! :haha: My OH is a technology geek and copperman is too so they always have lots of talk about other than infertility ... kind of annoying sometimes but I'm really happy they get along! He always listens and provides good advice and what not. I'm just ready for something to work for us! How is your pregnancy going?!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nope he has a perfect sperm count. His sperm has been through the ringer and all has come back above normal. We know it is me....when I spoke to my Dr after this last failed iui she said that maybe the perm and egg aren't connecting which led her to believe that maybe it is a fertilization issue....so she said if we do Ivf then she would probably do icsi...though she didn't call it that. I am just hoping that regardless of what I do that I will be pg soon. You are right infertility is nothing I would wish on my worst enemy. I can understand how you feel about sex. I have had months like that...but sometimes doing it whether you want to or not keeps that closeness with your oh, which is important. This month is the first month I have actually enjoyed bding. I guess because we went thinking about TTC. I was only tracking my cycle so I knew when my AF would start and could estimate the start of my next cycle and buy my plane tix over to Florida. I leave on December 17th and hopefully will do my iui that following weekend before Xmas.


----------



## mandygk

I haven't posted in a while, but here's an update.
My hypothyroidism is under control with my levels going from 6.05 to 2.33, I still exhibit some symptoms that bother me (exhaustion, foggy memory, long cycles 50 to 55 day cycles) and I would like for that number to be slightly lower. I just was able to get my FSH day 3 tested, and my results were the following: FSH level of 6 mIU/ml
...What does this mean?! Did I ovulate? 
I keep looking up info about it and for the most part it says it's normal-ish anything below 6 is great so I am assuming 6 is just good enough?
No I am on CD4 waiting for it to be over so I can try tracking when my next ovulation is and get my Progesterone test...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Had my HSG done, the dye wouldn't go into one tube - the doctor didn't know if it was a tube spasm or an actual blockage. Trying to make an appointment with my normal gyn. doc to see what's next.

Oh, and it hurt quite a bit.


----------



## ickle pand

FSH levels won't tell you if you ovulate, it's far to early in your cycle for that. FSH is what makes the follicles grow though so that they will ovulate. Here's a link that explains it all - generally though they want it to be below 15 and the lower the better from what this link says. 

https://www.fertilitycommunity.com/fertility/what-is-significance-of-fsh-levels.html


----------



## Razcox

Ash - Great news about the IVF, we had ICIS and 7 of the 7 fertilized so it does seem to have a better success rate then standard IVF. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Ella - Sorry the HSG was painfull and has left you with more questions then answers. Where are they going from here now??

Mandy - As Ickle says FSH is follicle stimulating hormone so its what you need to start egg production. As you get older the levels of FSH are higher as your body has less eggs and so needs more stimulation to spit on out. 6 is fine though and in the normal range x

AFM - Well called the hospital and we have no frosties so this is our only shot at ICIS with PGD, however as 5 of the 7 eggs were normal I feel brave enough to have another go naturally if it doesnt work. Fingers crossed though it works and in a few days i get that bfp.


----------



## pinkfee

Firstly WOW wannabe thats fab news! congratulations hun... after all you've been through i'm so happy :happydance:

Raz - good luck hun in your tww - congratulations on being PUPO! 

TTC - the way ICSI verses normal IVF was explained to me is that they like to leave the eggs/sperm fertilize naturally where possible (i.e. no significant probs with sperm) as that is still nature choosing which is the fittest sperm to do the job! ICSI is an embryologist choosing which sperm to inject, so while it has a higher fertilization success rate, its more interference and i suppose ICSI hasn't been around long enough for them to know if this creates any issues further down the line! so both good, I had normal IVF the first time and conceived only to loose the baby at 9weeks, 2nd IVF we had ICSI as i only had 4 eggs and OH sperm on the day wasn't as great as they wanted. And just had my 21week scan confirming both babies doing good. 

I hope you don't have to go down the IVF road either, but i thought fertilization was our problem as well, so i think its the only thing that would have worked for us. 

Ash - they changed my dosage for the second round as well to make the quality of eggs better and i really think thats what did it for me. Good luck 

Ella - sorry the HSG hurt but hopefully its giving them knowledge of what might be wrong and how they can fix it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Raz - so excited for you....I am crossing everything in the hopes that you get your BFP...when are you testing?

Ella - sorry to hear that hun! I hope they figure out that is was just a spasm.

afm - not much going on here...af will be in about a week and then i will start my IUI cycle.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about not having frosties Raz, but I'm so happy you are PUPO! I've associated with you on other threads for so long now, you totally deserve this. If PADBRAT can have hers, you can definitely have yours.


----------



## Razcox

ttcbaby117 said:


> Raz - so excited for you....I am crossing everything in the hopes that you get your BFP...when are you testing?
> 
> Ella - sorry to hear that hun! I hope they figure out that is was just a spasm.
> 
> afm - not much going on here...af will be in about a week and then i will start my IUI cycle.

If my IC arrive tomorrow or I can find an odd one knocking about I will test again tomorrow . . . :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Raz - I cant wait to hear about your bfp!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ella, I am so sorry that the HSG didn't go very good and that it was painful!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I know for me what came next when one of my tubes didn't have dye flow through during the HSG was a laparascopy surgery. They can get in and try to get the dye to flow through to unblock the tubes from both ends. I had to have a hysteroscopy with my surgery at the same time because of the polyp in my uterus as well. Good luck to you. :hugs::hugs:

@Raz, good luck for when you test next time. I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mandygk

Thank you ladies for the clarification, I feel a bit more relaxed now.
Wannabeprego congratulations!


----------



## Ducktales

Ella - my HSG was SO painful and they said i had a blocked tube.
I went for my laparoscopy and they said no blockages at all, no tubal issues so it must have just been the tubes spasming when the dye went in which apparently is very common
good luck
xxx


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC - Hopefully AF will show up in time for you to do your IUI. I know this is going to happen for you soon.

Ickle - how are things going

Ash - good to see you back

Raz - good luck testing

Ella - sorry the test didn't go so well. Hopefully they can figure it all out and it will give you some answers.

Lucy - how are you

Wannabe - can't wait to find out what your HCG numbers are

AFM - I have been so busy with work and the holidays and volunteering I haven't has much time for anything else. I am going to be taking a little break from bnb but will be keeping up with all of you.


----------



## ickle pand

Nothing to report, still no AF. 5 days until I'm back at the clinic though. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - thinking about you tomorrow... I cant wait to hear our hcg numbers!

tarot -thank you for the vote of confidence...I hope we both get our bfps very soon! We will miss you! Can I ask is there any meaning behind your name? Do you read tarot cards?


----------



## Razcox

So I found an IC in my drawer and peed on it! At the moment I am classing it as a BFN with potential :) There may be a very faint line, it might be an evap or I might just have line eye. Its just to early to tell at the moment so will pee away again tomorrow. Anyway here is a pic so I can share and will be posting pics everyday of my POAS-athon 

5dp5dt - BFN 

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0030.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I can't see anything on that pic. Fingers crossed you get a blazing line soon :)


----------



## Razcox

ickle pand said:


> Sorry I can't see anything on that pic. Fingers crossed you get a blazing line soon :)

LOL dont be sorry I cant either on the picture but fingers crossed tomorrows will be better :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

fantastic news wannabe xxx
happy being preggo :D


----------



## wannabeprego

urchin said:


> fantastic news wannabe xxx
> happy being preggo :D

Thank you so much hun!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Raz, I dont see anything on your IC just yet, but it is still early so you still have time. Good luck and baby dust you, I hope the next time you test you get a nice dark BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 4 weeks wannabe :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How are you doing? 
Wannabe congrats. sorry I have been MIA just been super busy with the holidays.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe have you done your hcg test yet?

raz - I am praying it turns into a nice bright bfp in a couple of days!


----------



## lucylou7

Ttc - my doc said it depends on individual circumstances to which is best either IVF or ICSI, for example IVF gives the egg longer to develop where as ICSI is done the same day. They usually do ICSI if male sperm count is low have a look at this it explains it better then I can - 
https://blog.drmalpani.com/2010/06/ivf-versus-icsi-which-is-better_13.html?m=1 

Taro - Im good thank you looking forward to get started now Hun, don't disappear for to long Hun else we will miss you x

Ikle - sorry witch has not shown up yet :-( pain in the bum hey 

Wannabe - well??? 

Ash - when are you starting meds for next IVF ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Raz - I don't see anything on the test yet but you're not out, fingers still crossed! 

Lucy - I will be starting Lupron on January 9th as long as my period comes on time. :) Last cycle it took me 14 days of Lupron to get my period so hopefully it will come sooner this time and I'll be able to start the stims sooner!


----------



## wannabeprego

ARRRrggghhhhh.......... I won't be able to get the results until tomorrow morning after 8am, because Quest labs took their sweet time faxing over the lab results, they didn't get sent until 3pm, and I called at like 3:15 and my DR office hadn't gotten the results yet, and the nurse said she would call back when she got the results. My DR's office closes at 4pm, so I called after hours and I got the after hours nurse line and she couldn't access the system remotely and she tried a few times, couldn't get in. So tomorrow morning I will call. GRRRrrrrrr Quest is annoying, the form said for them to fax in the results by 2:30 and they took their sweet time getting the results in. :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Lucy...I will check it out!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:


So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet ifit is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out howmany babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats wannabe! :) that's awesome! 

I start doing opks tomorrow and I have an ultrasound Tuesday to check to see if the femera worked...I really hope so I have a feeling if it doesn't work ill cry... :( grrr


----------



## Razcox

Wannabe thats great news!! :happydance:

Nothing to report here still BFNs and starting to get the pre AF type cramps as well so I am losing hope that it has stuck.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugarpi...I hope you have a few nice follies in there on Tuesday!

Raz - sorry to hear that hun!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So AF is not here yet. I don't know why. I don't know if it could because my diet changed but I need her to be here because I need to start my process. I usually get my period on the 2nd but last month it came on the 4th so I figured it would be one the 4th this month. This cycle right now is 34 days. my longest cycle since I have been TTC was 41 days because an antibiotic messed it up. Should I call my fertility Specialist or just wait it out?


----------



## ttcbaby117

have you taken a test? If not, i would wait at least a week of it being late.


----------



## ickle pand

Going by the date isn't the best way to predict AF since each month is a different length and ovulation can change for loads of different reasons. I'd wait a bit longer yet before you call you fertility doc. It might be worth testing though.


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe I'm soooooo happy for you!!! I really hope I'm not far behind you I bet your on cloud 9 I know I would be xx

Raz - I'm sorry your having AF pains Hun I hope they go away!!

Lacey - do you know when you ovulated? You can usually work out from then too x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Raz - so sorry. I definitely know how you feel .. my first IVF resulted in a BFN also so if you need to talk you can PM me anytime! :hugs:

Pnuts - I would wait a little while longer however, it's not going to hurt to call them and let them know. If I'm 2-3 days late I normally call just to let them know but I'm also being monitored and stimmed like crazy soo ... do what makes you feel most comfortable. 

Wanna - I already said congrats on your journal and our other thread but congrats again! So happy for you, can't wait to hear your second beta results! 

AFM - it's rainy and nasty in NYC and it's supposed to be for the next 4-5 days ... yay! NOT! I hate the rain, would much rather have snow especially since it's really cold. But that's just me so ... yehp that's all for me. Just waiting to get my period so I can start my next cycle orrrrrrrrrr I'm waiting to get that in between stim cycles natural BFP! Wouldn't that be awesome?! That stuff never happens to me though! 

I hope you're all doing well and getting ready for the holiday's! They're coming so fast!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I know what you are saying...though I am inbetween IUI cycles and you are between IVF cycles....we are both feeling the same way about that miraculous natural bfp.....hahaha...well af is due for me on Monday what about you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTC - we can dream right?! :haha: It does happen to people, I do see it on here but I'm just normally not one of those people! Plus, I don't think we've been having enough sex to catch it so .. oh well! I can still hope! Wow, AF is so close for you, I WISH mine was that close. AF for me isn't due until December 19th or 20th! Such a long way to go! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

My HCG blood beta results from yesterday are *365*!!!:happydance: The nurse told me those numbers were healthy and normal for where I am in my pregnancy. 

I am wondering if maybe it is just one baby now because I thought it would be higher if it was more than one at this point, but I am not totally sure though.:shrug:

My fertility office wants me to get an ultrasound next week some time and they wanted me to come into the office there but I am 6 hours away so I need to find a local OB dr close to home and start seeing someone soon. My fertility office can just write me a request and I could just go get scanned any place that would do it if I need to but I prefer to find an OB DR sooner than later if possible. I have a few referrals of a couple of names of DR's and I want to research them this weekend and pick someone in network with my health insurance. So it looks like I will be getting an early scan. I think it is good and bad to be scanned real early in a way, good because hopefully I can find out how many babies I am carrying, bad because I know if it is too early the DR can't always see much and than this can cause stress not knowing what is going on in there... :wacko::wacko: But hopefully keeping the PMA up the scan will give me piece of mind and show me that everything is okay in there and show how many embryos implanted. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't think femera worked :( I took an opk yesterday it was negative...then took one this morning it errored...and took one a little bit ago and it looks lighter than the one yesterday :( I'm on cd11...and I use the digital tests...I just don't get it! Ive been feeling sick the past day or so...like stomach hurting and feel like ill get sick...dunno why..had trouble sleeping last night...I hate ttc...I go in Tuesday to see if my follicles are good...but I doubt ill get good news :(


----------



## ickle pand

It could be that you had a really short surge and you missed it with the testing, that or it hasn't happened yet. I hope you get good news at your scan. 

AFM - I have my appointment for bloods and a scan in about an hour and a half. Really hope they can tell me what's going on and why AF is so late.


----------



## ickle pand

Well that was unexpected. Blood test shows that I've ovulated. The spotting I had must've been my period. I've to expect a period in 7-10 days. We only DTD once so I don't think we're in with any chance at all. I need to have a look at my chart and update it.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I don't ovulate on my own. I haven't been on medications and my period have always come on the 2nd for the last year. I am waiting until this tuesday then I will call them.


----------



## ickle pand

You have regular cycles but don't ovulate on your own? That's unusual. I hope they tested you properly and didn't just test on cd21. I hope you get some answers from your clinic.


----------



## sugarpi24

Ive heard of ppl not ovulating on their own and still having a period I just read it when I looked up annovulatory on google ...usually ppl that have irregular cycles or no periods are the ones that dont ovulate...but it can happen to those that have regular cycles. :) good luck Hun! Hope you get some answers :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - Oh I know you are right...we can wish....My temp is plummeting so I think af will be here for me tomorrow. 

Ickle - wow what a shocker that is....sso you oved on cd8....that is really early...did they have any explanation for that?

Sugarpi - Ickle is right...I have a very short surge and will def. miss it if I dont test twice a day. Also it is a bit early to have a surge right? I usually dont surge until cd 13 on femara but that is just me.


----------



## sugarpi24

9I have no clue I figured it was early...but they said to start using opks at [email protected] I did :( just seems to be getting lighter... but I guess we will see. Thanks ttcbaby :)


----------



## ickle pand

Don't take my chart too literally - I made up a start date from the heaviest day of spotting but I've really no idea when cd1 was. I think the ov day is pretty accurate though because I think that the high estradiol level I had on the 30th was the pre-ov peak. Needless to say I won't be including this chart in my stats lol! 

I think that if you're having regular period then your body must be trying to ov but not quite getting there which is good. I've heard of some women having cycles that last 100+ days. That would drive me insane!

ETA - I've tweaked my chart slightly so that it's more realistic now. Still the same DPO but I've taken off the override I had for last months ov and I've moved AF to my usual LP length.


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u r all well xx

Good luck with ur scan wannabe I hope they do see something but try not to worry if they don't cos it is still early xx

Thanks fisher all is going well and I'm having weekly scans at the minute to make sure all is ok, it's really nice cos were getting to see it grow and last week we saw it moving for the first time and it waved at us &#55357;&#56836; xx


----------



## Dazed

sugarpi24 said:


> 9I have no clue I figured it was early...but they said to start using opks at [email protected] I did :( just seems to be getting lighter... but I guess we will see. Thanks ttcbaby :)

Hi Sugar - I think the lines you were seeing may the the slight surge some women get before/during AF. I wouldn't worry too much about them not getting darker at the moment because as everyone said, its still early. I don't think you missed your surge.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi sugar I agree with the others Hun still early days x

Tasha - I'm so happy for you and love it that your little sweet pea waved at you that really is too cute Hun xx

Nothing new from me appointment next Monday and the joy of the injections start oh the joy hey, but we will all do what it takes to get our little ones won't we x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - good luck hun....how long do they thinkyou will be stimming for? The short protocol just takes out the part before you start stimming right? I think that if I do IVF that is what I will doign also! Good luck!

AFM - going in for my baseline scan today. I hope all is ok...then I will start IUI cycle #2


----------



## sugarpi24

Ultrasound was good news!! I have a follicle that's 22!!! Yayyy!! So I got an injectable and we are going to do timed sex..hope it works!! :)


----------



## lucylou7

Sugar - yey! That's great news Hun!! 

Ttc - thanks Hun well I start to down reg on 17 December for roughly 2 weeks then stimming for about 1 week short protocol skips out the DR I think Hun  how did your scan go? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thanks for the explaination Lucy!

Scan went well. I will start my femara tomorrow night! Things are progressing...woop woop!


----------



## Razcox

So glad things are going well for the ladies on here.

Not good news from me i'm afraid tested today and it was a BFN so the IVF didnt work, having a month off then will be back to TTC naturally.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry it didn't work Razcox :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Raz i'm sorry hun, take your time :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sugar, I am glad you have agood size follie!! Good luck to you for this cycle!!! I hope you can get in lots of :sex: and that you get your BFP!!:dust::dust:

@Raz, I am so sorry abot the BFN hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@TTC, Good luck with your IUI cycle this month!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Raz - so sorry hun! I was really hoping this was it for you!

Wannabe - Thank I am start my femara tonight. Oh I really hope this works as I dont want to try and find the $$ for IVF!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck TTC. Hopefully I'll only be a couple of days behind you with the clomid :)


----------



## lucylou7

Raz - sorry it didn't work huni I know how you feel ((big hugs)) xx

Ttc - exciting stuff  xx

Ickle - I have every thing crossed Hun x

Wannabe - where are you? And how are you Hun? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ickle - that would be nice to be cycle buddies!

Lucy - Not long now....4 days and you will be starting your cycle right?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't posted in a while. Just wanted to say hello and that I'm still here and still trying. This is the 3rd round of Femara. I threw in some mucinex and it's turned me into a one woman water park! It's crazy! We will try timed BDing this month. I have an appointment with another RE in January so we'll get some more answers then! (Hopefully!)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck hopefully you wont need that appt with the new RE!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
AF finally came on 12/12 about 5pm. Today I am going in for some blood work for cd3. next week I have to go in for a fallopian tube test<-I have no idea how they do that. Just thought I would update you all. How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## sugarpi24

Pnuts- is it the HSG? If so that test isn't that bad...just take some pain meds before hand...

I'm doing good...Wednesday I do a progesterone blood test to see if I ovulated...hope I did...hopefully we caught the egg this round...if not we will be doing IUI next cycle... trying not to get my hopes up...my mom was pretty excited about my follicle and the femera working ...she cant wait to have a grandbaby! :) 

Good luck everyone else!! Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Operation, Good luck to you for this cycle!!! I am sending you lots of baby dust your way and hoping that you get your BFP this cycle!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

@Pnut, is the test going to be an HSG where they put dye into your uterus and try to flush it through your fallopian tubes to see if they are open? It is all done on an X-ray machine?? I am not sure what elsethey could be doing to look at your tubes? Maybe a saline sono could be it as well. Make sure you take some strong pain medicine before the HSG because it will help alot with the cramping. Good luck with your tests!! :flower:

@Sugar, Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!:dust::dust:

AFM, I am doing good for the most part, I have been really tired lately. I am impatiently waiting for my 1st OB appointment and ultrasound on 12/27/12 in the afternoon. I will be about 7 weeks, so I am hoping to see heart beats and how many of my 3 embryos are cooking in there. Wish me luck. If anyone wants to check in on me I always update my journal daily. The link is in my signature. :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I am indeed having an HSG next friday at 12:45pm. It will be my second one because I had one Last January. The Fertility specialist wants to do it to see if anything has changed


----------



## fisher640

OperationBbyO said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Just wanted to say hello and that I'm still here and still trying. This is the 3rd round of Femara. I threw in some mucinex and it's turned me into a one woman water park! It's crazy! We will try timed BDing this month. I have an appointment with another RE in January so we'll get some more answers then! (Hopefully!)

:rofl:
One woman water park!
:rofl:


----------



## sugarpi24

Have a question...how long after a trigger shot do you wait to test? And how many of you have had false positives 3-4 days later?


----------



## ickle pand

I think it can take around 10 days to stop having false positives. I know a lot of ladies test everyday after their trigger so that they can see the tests fade to negative and then hopefully get darker again and know for sure it's their BFP and not the trigger.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugar - you should wait around 11 - 12 days after the trigger.

pnut - good luck on the hsg!


----------



## Tarotempres

Just checking in to see how everyone is? It has been super crazy with work, the Holidays, and Volunteering. Missing you ladies. Hopefully the smoke will clear soon and I will be back regularly.

TTC - Good luck with your IUI. I pray everything goes well.

AFM - Well my new doctor is set up in his new office and AF waited just in time for him to be all ready. I have an appointment tomorrow for my day 3 bloods and to talk to him. This gives us a little bit of time to put a plan into place for January.


----------



## cutertwin21

I have been TTC for 14 months now and I am currently in the "two week wait" I am only 2 DPO and I am just plain depressed. We have tried so hard and some months not at all because my cycles are very irregular. I have Clomid so if I get AF on New Year's Day, I can go straight into that. I should be thinking positive because I have a back up if this run didn't work. It's just hard to be optimistic after so long and wanting so bad.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm about 4dpo now. Managing to stay positive about everything, hopefully even if things don't work out this month.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone hope ur all well x

Thank you Lucy I was amazing xx

Raz I'm so sorry it didn't work, thinking of u xx


----------



## ickle pand

AF is late again for me but I've been having cramps so I'm hopeful that she'll appear today. Need to get going with my 2nd clomid cycle!!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone :hi:

Gosh I've missed a lot since I was last here!

Hope everyone is doing ok. There's been lots of bfps too! :happydance: congrats to everyone with sticky beans!

I am in my last Clomid 2ww. I might be able to test Xmas morning (will be cd25) so I know I can drink. Last year I found out on Xmas day I was pregnant so hopefully it''ll be lucky!

I have my Dr.s appointment 10th Jan and from what he said last time I'll be getting referred for Ivf this time so will have a relaxing beginning part of the year not actively trying (if I can) & wait it out!

I've done all my Xmas shopping too. Have spoilt dh loads thought it was the least I could do after putting up with me & my hormones!:blush:

xx


----------



## sugarpi24

I will be testing Christmas day. Hopefully tomorrow brings good news and I find out that ovulated...I really hope so :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hi cute - good luck with your 2ww hope it flys by and welcome Hun  

Ella - hope your wait is not to long x

Ickle - grrr to the witch being late again hope the clomid works for you on round 2 ! 

Taro - good to see you back Hun hope your appointment went well 

Sticky - hope this 2ww is your last Hun  

Sugar - hope You get your BFP Xmas day ! X

AFM - started in the injections I'm DR at the moment day 2 all is good start stimming hopefully 1st January and egg collection around 3rd week in January hope this is our time xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy I'm so excited for you


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Lucy! thats come round so quickly! i'm very excited for you aswell x


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck Lucy x

havent been on here in what seems like ages, nothing new to report still plodding along until we see what OH second SA is like in February, on a side note (.)(.) are so sore already and im only on CD14


----------



## ickle pand

I'm a bit excited. It looks like AF is finally here so I can start my second clomid cycle at last!!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys!! Few things different with my medication this time too so I'm praying this is our time!! Xx

Pink - how you doing huni? Hope you and that bump are well x

Amy - hope uour well and i hope this is your month hun xx

Ttc - where you up to with your iui Hun x 

Ickle - yey for witch showing up good luck with 2nd round of clomid


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry that I haven'tbeen around much, I have been busy preparing for the holidays and a Christmas family get together this weekend. 

Sigh... I had some dark brown dried blood when I whiped after i had a BM this morning and than it turned to watery red blood. I had to put on a maxi pad. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry: Right now my lower back is achey a little and I thought it was from wrapping gifts yesterday because my back hurt after i did that but who knows. I feel a tiny bit of crampingbut it isn't much really. . :cry:This is the first time that I have had this and I am hoping it goes away soon. i am worried. My belly bump/ bloat seems to be getting smaller too so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I am hoping that it is just because my ovaries are getting smaller and belly is less swollen after all of the IVF injections and not anything negative happening. :wacko: Gosh I hope everything is going to be alright!!!:dohh:


I am not thrilled that this is happening when I am supposed to leaving to go be with family for the weekend, how the hell am I supposed to be in a good mood when I might be miscarrying right now. :cry: This sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - oh no hun. I hope it is just those eggys getting comfy. Maybe put yourself on bed rest for a while until you speak to your Dr.

Thanks for checking on me lucy!!!!

AFM - had my blood work and u/s done and it seems I have 1follie at 21 and 2 others at15....I'm not to happy about it but I guess all you need is one. I am waiting on my E2 number to see if they want me to continue with the gonal f or trigger with what I have. This would make my iui tomorrow and saturday....I will see what they say and let you ladies know.


----------



## Ducktales

wannabe, i have everything crossed for you xxx
good luck to everyone else too.
i had my first ivf appointment today, updated in my journal, was a bit of a let down to be honest but going back on 24th Jan.


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - I really hope every thing is ok for you Hun try and relax I know it's easier said than done i know xx

Ttc - good luck huni and keep us posted!! X


----------



## OperationBbyO

Just swinging through to give a quick update. DH signed us up for an account at a sperm bank today. We will do photo matching and then pick our batch of swimmers. Here's hoping to a BFP in the new year!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks forkeeping me in your thoughts and prayers girls!!:hugs::hugs:

Well I called my OB's office and told them that i was having some red spotting and they faxed a request for me to get my HCG blood work done at my local lab that I have been going to, so I had to rush to make it there on time because they close at 3pm, so I gotthere at a little after 2:30 and got my blood work done. i doubt if my DR's office will be able to get the lab work before they close today so i am guessing i will probably get the results tomorrow morning. I am hopingand praying that my HCG levels are through the roof which will be a great sign and than they will want to get me in for an ultrasound before the 12/27 appointment. I will update the thread once I find out the HCG results. I am nervous but I am trying to keep up the PMA. The spotting is still there a little bit but it doesn't seem to be getting worse, it is even a little bit lighter now i think. I am praying that this is all going to work out for the best. One minute everything is fine and than the next every thing is crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, good luck with your upcoming IUI cycle!!! I hope you get your BFP!!:dust::dust:

@Duck, sorry your first appointment wasn't that good. :hugs: Good luck to you for your upcoming IVF cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:

@Operation, Good luck with finding a sperm donor that you and your DH both like. :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

Any cramping wannabe? Or just bleeding. There are tons of reasons for bleeding, try not to get too upset yet. Easier said than done I know. :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:Wannabe - that is scary but like fisher said lots of ladies bleed early, hope you get the results and scan super quick to put your mind at ease. 

thanks lucy - i'm doing alright in myself, but having a super stressed week and have been worried about the effect on the babas but they seem to be kicking away in there and i've got a midwife apt on mon. My father has cancer and my mother has dementia, he's been really poorly this week (chest infection) so i've been caring/worrying for both of them and its just exhausting... giving me plenty of practice though i suppose! 

TTC - good luck - all you do need is one! 
Ickle - Good Luck on this round. 
Ducktales - sorry about the apt, i'll check out your journal.. 
Operation - hope you find some great matching sperm. I'm intrigued about the process... do you see pics of the sperm donors?


----------



## gilmore85

fx that it is nothing serious wannabe :hugs:

AFM: think im coming down with a bug just in time for christmas :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gilmore -Feel better hun!

Operation - good luck with picking the swimmers...let us know how it goes!

afm - I had another ultrasound and BW done today and I have 1 follie at 23 and another at 17....and that is it! My E2 is at 197 up from yesterday which was 104.....The Dr said that it is normal to have a lower E2 on femara than you would on Clomid, so I am going to trust that. IUI for me tomorrow and Sunday....I hope that one big one is in good shape and the other matures enough by the time I get to my IUIs.


----------



## ickle pand

Crap crap crap! It's 10 past midnight here and I've just realised that I hadn't taken my first clomid pill yet. It's going to be hard to stick to this time every day. Will I be ok taking it a little bit earlier each day, say less than half an hour?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the kind words and support girls. :hugs: For my latest update from today please take a peek at my journal. I have an ultrasound pic in there! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ivf-icsi-twin-miracle-after-3-years-lttc.html


----------



## wannabeprego

ickle pand said:


> Crap crap crap! It's 10 past midnight here and I've just realised that I hadn't taken my first clomid pill yet. It's going to be hard to stick to this time every day. Will I be ok taking it a little bit earlier each day, say less than half an hour?

I don't think it is going to matter hun, just because with clomid I know you can do dosage on CD 3-7 or 5-9 so if you are off by a half an hour I don't think it will hurt the clomid's effectiveness on your body. I have heard girls say that when you take the clomid earlier in the cycle it makes more eggs, and later it makes stronger higher quality eggs. Good luck hun!! :dust::dust:You can always check with your DR to be sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

gilmore85 said:


> fx that it is nothing serious wannabe :hugs:
> 
> AFM: think im coming down with a bug just in time for christmas :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:

https://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u162/matthewreihing37/feelbettersoon.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Gilmore -Feel better hun!
> 
> Operation - good luck with picking the swimmers...let us know how it goes!
> 
> afm - I had another ultrasound and BW done today and I have 1 follie at 23 and another at 17....and that is it! My E2 is at 197 up from yesterday which was 104.....The Dr said that it is normal to have a lower E2 on femara than you would on Clomid, so I am going to trust that. IUI for me tomorrow and Sunday....I hope that one big one is in good shape and the other matures enough by the time I get to my IUIs.

:dust::dust::dust:

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m242/axiemeluv/good_luck_.gif


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I'm setting my alarm now so that I don't forget. I'm hoping this relaxed attitude continues though lol!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
Wannabe~Yay you are having twins! 
How are you all doing? I am sorry I have been MIA. My husband was in the hospital from tuesday until Thursday afternoon. I had my HSG today, everything looked great. They used 3cc of dye and it went through so quick they didn't get to take a picture of it going through. my dr was very impressed. I start school to get my bachelor's degree in small business management January 8, 2013


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> Wannabe~Yay you are having twins!
> How are you all doing? I am sorry I have been MIA. My husband was in the hospital from tuesday until Thursday afternoon. I had my HSG today, everything looked great. They used 3cc of dye and it went through so quick they didn't get to take a picture of it going through. my dr was very impressed. I start school to get my bachelor's degree in small business management January 8, 2013

Thanks hun!! :flower: I hope your DH is okay??:hugs::hugs: That is great news that your HSG went well and your tubes are nice and clear!!:thumbup: Good luck with your BA degree program!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Glad your hsg went good pnuts! :) that's always good news :) 

I'm waiting on testing...ill be testing Christmas day ...but I think af will be coming..my back hurt today and ive been cramping so I think shes on her way...


----------



## fisher640

ickle pand said:


> Crap crap crap! It's 10 past midnight here and I've just realised that I hadn't taken my first clomid pill yet. It's going to be hard to stick to this time every day. Will I be ok taking it a little bit earlier each day, say less than half an hour?

Don't sweat it. I just took mine before sleep each time without any attention to the actual time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - no worries....you can adjust your time to something more convenient tonight!

pnut - hope dh is feeling better

sugarpi - sorry about af hun!

afm -IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe - I've commented on your journal really made up for you huni xx

Ttc - hope this iui brings you your BFP x

Ickle - I don't think it will matter either Hun, I've set my alarm to inject else I would forget!!

Lacey - glad your tubes are clear Hun x 

Afm - 7th day of DR waiting for witch to show her ugly face had some pains but no show yet 
I'm back at clinic on 31st December


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
My DH is up and around like his usual self. So glad he is ok. Not much going on here just getting excited for Christmas!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Tested negative this cycle at 10dpo. So I'm out. Still 3 weeks until my specialist appointment... so another month like this to go. Fun, fun.

I don't understand - I'm 20 years old, slim, healthy... why?!?!?!


----------



## wannabeprego

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Merry%20Christmas%20Graphics/4gpjmdw1jv3.gif


----------



## sugarpi24

I tested today and it was bfn :( I really hope it shows up :( ill keep testing til af shows :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ella, I am so sorry about the BFN, Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Sugar, I am so sorry about the BFN, Big hugs to you hun too hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/jeanniebean_2/7477hugs.jpg


----------



## OperationBbyO

OMG getting some sperm is way complicated. There is like a 30 page form to fill out just to get an account. After that we will send in photos of DH for photo matching. My appt with the new RE is on 1/3 (so close!) and I guess I find out then if we wants to do more testing or what. That will be at the start of my next cycle so hopefully I can get this stuff done and do something productive. I hate all the waiting. I've been waiting for over a year already!


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> OMG getting some sperm is way complicated. There is like a 30 page form to fill out just to get an account. After that we will send in photos of DH for photo matching. My appt with the new RE is on 1/3 (so close!) and I guess I find out then if we wants to do more testing or what. That will be at the start of my next cycle so hopefully I can get this stuff done and do something productive. I hate all the waiting. I've been waiting for over a year already!

Good luck with finding a sperm donor that you and DH both like!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Hope every one has had a lovely Christmas 

Ella & sugar sorry for your BFN's ((hugs)) xx

Operation - good luck Hun hope your not waiting to long 

Afm - still down Reg'ing back at hospital on Monday 31st then hopefully start stimming really hope this is our time xx

Hope every one else is well xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

:nope: Having a rough day today - the thought of waiting so long for my appointment is killing me. Hope everyone is doing okay x


----------



## sugarpi24

I got a faint bfp today on a home pregnancy test...but negative blood test?! What's that mean?


----------



## ickle pand

It's possibly an evap on the pregnancy test. What brand was it? And do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## sugarpi24

Its not an evap. Its the pink kind (Internet cheapie off amazon) and it has color to it...its in the right place. I can try to take a pic.


----------



## ickle pand

Have you tried retesting then in that case that should tell you if it's a faulty test or not? I'd try with another of the same brand and also a different brand just to double check, but I always have loads of different kinds of test in the house. 

I'm assuming the line showed up within the time too. I have to say it doesn't look good with the negative blood test but you just never know.


----------



## sugarpi24

how do i add a pic?


----------



## sugarpi24

im retesting tomorrow. i let it sit for a few hours after i left for work i was half asleep this morning so i just left thought i saw something but thought it was in my head...i looked when i got back and it was there...hubby sees it and my MIL...so idk. guess we will see what these next few days bring :/


----------



## ickle pand

Either press the yellow button 2nd from the right above the reply box or click Go advanced and there's a paper clip icon where you can add them from there. 

Here's a nasty evap I got 6 months ago. It looks like its pink here but it was grey in real life. https://pbckt.com/p5.u14BV3


----------



## ickle pand

If it'd been left that long and todays blood test was negative then I don't think it's a BFP unfortunately :( That's not to say you won't get a BFP in the coming days though.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sugarpi - did they tell you the number on your neg blood test? And what strength was the test you used? Only asking because the blood test is considered neg. if under 25, but some home tests are as sensitive as 10...


----------



## sugarpi24

It was less than one I'm not preggo. Af might be here.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

sugarpi24 said:


> It was less than one I'm not preggo. Af might be here.

I'm sorry :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How is everyone? Sorry I have been MIA. I have been busy spending time with my hubby. I am also enrolling in school to get a bachelor's degree in science/small business management. My hubby goes for a SA on the 4th, and then we will see what our next step is.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, good luck with your college classes and with DH's SA!! 

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/GoodLuckSmileyShamrock.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls,

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and that 2013 brings you many blessings, happiness and good fortune!!!:flower:

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/fionacheung001/HappyNewYear-2-Gif.gif


----------



## sugarpi24

TMI QUESTION: 

Hey ladies when should clots in periods be a concern? I'm on cd4 and I am still getting some...I got a huge one on my tampon today...maybe not huge but like a nickel size...normally I get clots...but not this many...could it be the femera and such? The nurse said it depends on my lining and how my Af was last cycle. I stopped cramping ...yesterday was the last day I had to take meds...but usually its lighter by now.. :/ I don't know if I should be concerned or not...

Anyways hope everyone has a good and safe new years!! I hope this is our year :)


----------



## fisher640

Professional Medical Opinion Regarding Period Clots:

Clots are generally not a big deal. Anytime blood is hanging out in one place long enough (ie: the vagina) it will clot. Heavy bleeding is considered to be soaking menstrual pads (sorry but gynecologists really only care about "pad counts" not tampons) soaking a pad front to back and side to side more than 1 an hour for several hours in a row, we usually tell people three in three hours warrants concern. That said if it bleeding that is purely your menstrual blood unless it goes on more than one week your hemoglobin is unlikely to drop. 

Also nickel size clots aren't out of control. I'd be more concerned if they were fist size and frequent. 

:hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol fist sized!! I think id faint either of losing so much blood or cuz that would be crazy! Figured id ask cuz it isn't like my normal cycles...but glad its nothing to worry about :) thanks for replying :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

NEW YEARS BFP!!

I haven't peed on a stick in months but I just ~knew~ because for the first time EVER I am 13 dpo (late) and there is NO spotting. I am totally freaking out and terrified due to my previous early losses.

Here's hoping it's a sticky bean. We only did femara + progesterone. DH has 1% morphology. Anything is possible!

So take that IVF/ICSI and shove it where the sun doesn't shine universe!!


----------



## wannabeprego

OperationBbyO said:


> NEW YEARS BFP!!
> 
> I haven't peed on a stick in months but I just ~knew~ because for the first time EVER I am 13 dpo (late) and there is NO spotting. I am totally freaking out and terrified due to my previous early losses.
> 
> Here's hoping it's a sticky bean. We only did femara + progesterone. DH has 1% morphology. Anything is possible!
> 
> So take that IVF/ICSI and shove it where the sun doesn't shine universe!!

Congrats hun!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol congrats operation!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have a history of early MC so I'm not holding my breath. I'm on enough progesterone to kill a horse. I hope it's sticky!!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats operation. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## fisher640

Hoping for a sticky one for you Operation!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Sending you lots of sticky :dust: as well. Hope that bean snuggles down & makes itself very comfortable

Lucy - how's things? where are you in your IVF cycle? Have you started stimming yet?


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Operation!


----------



## sammy1786

Hi I am Sammy,

I have been married for 5 years and TTC since July 2009 so roughly 3 and a half years no and I have never had a BFP...

We have had all the checks, after 1 year we had sperm count and bloods and told to come back after another year as they were fine. Went back again and they did all the investigations e.g. internal scan and HSG (hysterosalpingogram) with dye and everything fine told to come back in another year and can go for IVF.

Went back again in July 2012 and I said I wanted to think about IVF. Called them back in October and requested the referral for IVF so now we are on the waiting list and not sure how long the wait is, we can find out in a few weeks probably.

I have suffered severe period pain and IBS and now it looks like I have interstitial cystitis so I am currently going through referrals to have a urinary tract scan, and then a uro-gynecologist will probably do a biopsy and then in around 3 months time I need to have a laparoscopy to rule out if I have endometriosis or not. All I wanted was a normal life and a family :-(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Operation - that is awesome news! Congrats hun! 

Sugar - When I had fibroids my clots were huge! I wouldnt worry about a nickel size one. It might just be that your lining was nice and thick this cycle!

Sammy - sorry to hear about your tough road. We have been ttc for the same exact time. I got married May 09 and started on my july/august cycle. Your symptoms of severe cramps could be endo....if so the lap will clear that up and you might be well on your way to your bfp! Good luck hun!

afm - well I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts?


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey guys. I'm not sure if this is the right group for me to join, but it seems like the most fitting. It took us almost 2 years to get our BFP naturally in March of 2012, and we lost it at 12 weeks. Since then we have been trying with no success, and my cycles have been shorter and lighter, and very painful. I recently had my hormone levels tested, and recently learned my estrogen and progesterone are low and it looks like I might not be ovulating. I've been on other groups on this site and cycles go by and I see everyone getting pregnant. I see people close to me in real life getting pregnant and feel like it will never happen. 

My gyn has recommended a referral to a fertility specialist. The gyn also wanted to try 3 months on birth control to see if my cycles regulate, and then try clomid to see if I will ovulate. I agree with clomid, but think the birth control will be counterproductive. I don't really know what to do next. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ES - Firstly, so sorry for your loss hun! Secondly, welcome to the group hun! Yes you are in the right place! I would go to a fertility specialist before you start the BCP's....bring all your records from your OBGYN to your specialist and let them tell you what the next step will be. You dont want to waste 3 months of BCP's if that isnt the correct way to go!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Bring everything to the RE. There is no overkill with medical information! I contemplated going back on birth control to regulate my cycle but my RE recommended femara + progesterone first and then IVF/ICSI if that didn't work. We have my problems plus male factor going on.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Happy new year to every one, hope every one has had a nice break! 

Hi pink - how you huni? How's that bump of yours? Well I start stimming tomorrow and go for bloods 8/01 and bloods and scan on 10/01 so getting close now I'm still very nervous :-/ they've changed a few things this time and I'm off my RA medication so hopefully we will get our BFP this time thanks for asking huni  

Operation - congratulations on your BFP hope it's a sticky one Hun

Spammy - welcome to the group Hun, every one is very supportive on here so you will fit straight in x

Ttc - oh no Hun sorry about that what a nightmare huni :-( when will you test Hun? I don't know any thing about cyst sorry I hope you get some answers Hun 

ES - welcome to the group you will find support here, we all know and understand how difficult it is and support each other through difficult times - hope your doctor gets things moving for you

Hope every one else is ok x


----------



## ickle pand

Happy new year everyone. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Everyone here is a great support :)

Nothing much to tell. I got a peak on my CBFM this morning so trying to catch the egg. I've not been temping this cycle with the holidays. Today should've been the first birthday of the baby we lost. Feeling a bit sad but not too bad. It's a bit strange that I got my peak today, hopefully we get a nice present from this sad day. 

I'm back to work tomorrow, which is a bit of a thought but least it's only for 2 days before the weekend.


----------



## ttcbaby117

catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

Hey Ladies - couldn't sleep so checking in with everyone. I hope everyone has a Happy New Year.

TTC - I have been stalking your journal. Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey. I know everything is going to be ok

Ickle - Hopefully you can catch that egg.

Lucy - How are you doing?

Welcome to the group. This is a really great group and I hope you do enjoy it here. 

AFM - Being seeing the new doctor and so far so good. This month we are just monitoring and next month we will do our IUI. The drug protocol he is going to have me on is so different then the one I was on for my IVF cycle. I am thankful it is a lot less drugs then the last time. I am hoping this protocol won't shut my system down like the last time but only time will tell.


----------



## OperationBbyO

What is your new protocol? Is it basically an IVF protocol with IUI instead of IVF?


----------



## ttcbaby117

tarot - yes please explain the protocol...fingers crossed this will work for you!


----------



## ESwemba84

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I'm going to make an appointment with a specialist today. Today is CD 3, and I don't think AF will be here for much longer. I've been having very painful periods lately, like major cramping and headaches for 4 days before AF, then another 2 into AF, but it seems like my body isn't getting rid of enough blood. Hopefully the RE will be able to shed some light on that. 

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies happy new year I hope u are all well and had a good Christmas xx

Wannabe congratulations on having twins I'm so glad everything is ok xx

AFM I had my dating scan before Christmas and they gave me a due date of 30th June so a little earlier than original xx


----------



## Tarotempres

TTC and Operation - He is not putting me on anything to slow down my cycle. So there is no birth control or Lupron. He is afraid that all of that stuff shut my body down completely. My IVF cycle I was on 450 of Folistim with 75 ml of Menoupur. I am now going to be on 150 of Folistim and the Menoupur will stay the same. He is hoping that the less is more theory will work. Right now we are ultrasounding and blood testing this cycle to see how my body is working. I have one egg right now that was 17.5 Monday 12/31 but the ovulation kit hasn't turned yet. I am cd20 today so hoping maybe it turns today.


----------



## ttcbaby117

gotcha Tarot...well again, I really hope this does the trick...praying for ya!


----------



## shanaymjones

Hi Ladies I have been ttc for a year now with my fiancee only to find out that the reason I have never concieved throughout the yrs since 2 failed relationships since 2000. So I thought for so many yrs that it was just fate since the relationships weren't bout shit neways I thanked God till this day I never did get pregnant with those jerks but Im 29 this New Year Im totally in Love with my Fiancee of 3ys for 2 of those yrs I was on birth control so sorry Im rambling jus have to vent because I found out in Nov 2012 I had pcos was put on Met 3xday 1500 mg total. I was having a lot of diarhhea but honestly I didn't mind it because I was always constipated sorry maybe tmi but neways Im so upset because I always had periods since I can remember every mth after 2008 maybe they would last longer than normal but Ive always had periods, for the last month and now starting yesterday I have had three full periods. I don't kno what the heck is going on with my body or when im ovulating or what??????? Anybody experience this on Met??????????????:sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Shana - sorry I dont have any experience with Met but I have heard that a diet change is necessary when on it....have you tried maybe low carb? I would speak to a Fertility Dr if possible to see if there is anything they can do to help you get pregnant! Good luck hun!


----------



## Tarotempres

Shana - my only experience with Metformin it made me extremely dizzy and dropped my blood sugar way too low so they had to take me off of it. Has your regular doctor tested your Hemoglobin A1C to see what your levels are and have they checked your hemoglobin markers?


----------



## lucylou7

Ickle - (hugs) I can imagine it must be a hard time for you x

Taro - I'm good thank you started my menopur today so getting there  hope your iui gets you your BFP huni xx

Tasha - wow that's not long away Hun bet you can't wait  

Shana - I'm sorry I don't have any advise for you hope some one else on here can help you get some answers x

Afm - started my menopur today back next Tuesday for bloods and scan on Thursday things seem to be going so fast ! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - that sounds awesome....time if flying!


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy new year to every one, hope every one has had a nice break!
> 
> Hi pink - how you huni? How's that bump of yours? Well I start stimming tomorrow and go for bloods 8/01 and bloods and scan on 10/01 so getting close now I'm still very nervous :-/ they've changed a few things this time and I'm off my RA medication so hopefully we will get our BFP this time thanks for asking huni

Good luck with the stimming, I'm sure that things will be different this time, I know it's difficult but try to keep positive. 

Bump is growing steadily (I've got a pic in my journal) and feeling lots of movement/kicking. Things have been stressful though as my father died two days ago :cry: so struggling to deal with a lot of emotions on heightened hormones. 

Good luck to all you newbies, this is the best thread on bnb, you'll get plenty of support from the girls on here. 

X


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry about your Dad pinkfee.


----------



## sugarpi24

So sorry for your loss pink :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pink so sorry for your loss....


----------



## lucylou7

Pink I've commented in your journal, I'm so sorry for your loss Hun :-( xxxx

Picture is lovely  xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I hope everything goes well. Fingers crossed for you

Pink - So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pink - i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing good. I've been extremely MIA since nothing has been happening but I'm going to be starting Lupron next Friday so things are going to start picking up a little bit.


----------



## pinkfee

Thank you ladies. x


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink - sorry about your loss.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ash! Welcome back! So it looks like I am doing IVF in March....the process will be a little different though....no lupron....just start my cycle and then start stimming with gonal F.....this is what my Dr recommended.


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTC - so sorry you're joining many of us on the IVF train but at least you have us and we'll all be here to support you! :hugs: When do you start?


----------



## sugarpi24

I go in Thursday for an u/s to check my follicles...hope we get good news again! Then doing an IUI... 

Does anyone ever lose friends over TTC? I feel like an angry person... :( this one friend at work is preggo and she still smokes and drinks Mt dew like crazy!!! And then she asks someone to get something heavy and says " you don't to hurt the baby do you?!" Its like really your already doing that! She lamost had a miscarriage with this one and yet shes still smoking and drinking Mt dew!! :/ it makes me so made! Some women that get pregnant just don't appreciate it!! :( then another friend from college I stopped being her friend due to her not being really nice about the way she told me she was preggo...and just rubbing it in my face after knowing how we were ttc...anyone else have issues with this kind of stuff? :( I want a kid so bad!! I'm sure we all do :( I got a whole bunch of ideas and stuff to do when I do end up preggo...I feel like I'm going crazy! :( okay done venting...


----------



## Tarotempres

Sugarpi - I haven't lost any friends because all of my friends have had their kids already but I do know how you are feeling. This woman I bowl with her son was having a kid and his baby mama I just wanted to punch her. All she did the entire pregnancy was complain how she couldn't get high and couldn't drink but she smoked the entire pregnancy and ate crap. It just made me want to hit people and scream and I couldn't be around them at all. Then there is this other girl that bowls on my league that I don't know whay God was thinking allowing her to reproduce with the idoit that is the baby daddy. I walked into bolwing and they both were smoking outside the bowling alley. I truly just wanted to say something but this guy is such a jerk I was truly afraid he may take a swing at me. You are completely not alone and it just gets me so angry. It seems like the people that have the hardest times in the world getting pregnant will be the best mom's ever.


----------



## sugarpi24

I mean if a friend of mine ended up pregnant I'm happy for them ya know...but the girl at work doesn't appreciate her baby...and the one friendship I ended because she asked me how my testing was and I'm like well I'm not preggo so I guess not good...and shes like oh that sucks and I'm like so what's new and she said oh a lot actually I'm getting married in a few months because I just found out I am pregnant! Its like really?!?! You cheated on him...haven't told him...told me you don't want kids and you don't want to get married for a ling time...and you have the nerve to ask me how my testing is going and then tell me your pregnant!!!!!! I might have over reacted by not being her friend anymore but it was really grr! :( 

Bigger- I agree some ppl shouldn't have babies! My child is already spoiled and its not even inside me!! My mom and MIL are both really excited so I know they will be spoiled by them too. I'm looking forward to being a mother and being able to try and give my child the best life I can!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - we are shooting for march, hopefully you will be pregnant by then and then you can Cher me on  

Sugar - wow behavior like that just baffles me. You are right ppl are insensitive and yes some ppl shouldn't be able to reproduce because they don't appreciate what a wonderful gift it is.


----------



## thurl30

Hi ya ladies,

I'm Thurl, and desperately TTC number 1, I have PCOS, a tilted womb, and I have been ttc since July 2011. Can I join you? x


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - Come on march! I hope I'm pregnant by March but if I'm not, then we can go through everything together!

sugar - I haven't lost friends but I would say that friendships become more difficult. With me, I'm kind of scared in a way to be close with my friends now for a couple of reasons. 1. They don't understand what I'm going through and they're too insensitive to it (I am 24 and most of my friends aren't trying yet so I don't blame them) 2. I'm actually afraid that they're going to get pregnant before me and then I'm going to be so resentful and angry that it's going to ruin the friendship so I try to keep my distance. It's not a good way to be and I fight it every day, I have to force myself to answer the phone when my friend calls but that's just the way it is for me. I hope it gets better and once you get pregnant you will do the right thing (not smoke or drink) and be a GREAT mom! 

thurl - welcome to the group! This is a very supportive bunch of ladies!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Thurl!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash I really hope you are! I think the ICSI will do the trick this time around!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, 

I just had my worst nightmare come true when my SIL announced she was pg on NYE, we haven't spoken since, not because I went off on one, but I got so upset and just said it was because of memories, and left her party, which is was because of memories (I have a very early loss this time last year), but it was also because I was resentful, needed some time, but she doens't understand and neither does her husband, so things have gotten worse as the week has gone by. TTC for a long time is so difficult, thanks for welcoming me :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

so sorry to hear that....it is difficult to hear about other people getting pg when you are so desperately trying. Sometimes you can only do so much and getting away from it is the only way to cope. Maybe try to explain this to them....that it wasnt a personal attack on them but more of a coping mechanisim because of what you are going through.


----------



## thurl30

I'm sure we will have a heart to heart at some point and I can try to explain a little :) Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## lucylou7

Sugar - I totally understand where your coming from I have a friend who has only been with her oh for 7 months they started ttc from day 1 had a miscarriage announced it to the world on face book ( personally I wouldn't have done that as I think it's very personal) and it was very early days then they continued to try straight after when they were told not do then she fell pg she doesn't know my situation as we have only told family and she called me up and said she was pg I said congratulations she was like you could sound happy I was holding back the tears whilst saying it as I wished that was me and all she does is moan smoke and drink !!! Life is just not fair at times I've distanced myself from her now :-( 

It will be our time soon I just know it will and we will enjoy every moment  xxx

Thirl - welcome to the group Hun every one is very friendly! It's always hard when any one announces that there pg hope your stay is short Hun x

Ttc - march will soon be here but you will have your BFP before then  

Taro - how you doing Hun? 

Afm - back at clinic for bloods on Tuesday x

Hope every one else is ok


----------



## Tarotempres

Thurl - Welcome to the group

Lucy - I am ok taking one day at a time right now. Go back to the doctor on the 14th of January for more blood work and start a plan for my IUI.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## ESwemba84

Thurl, 

I can completely relate. My brother in law and his wife announced on Christmas Eve that they were 3 months pregnant, which is how far along I was when I lost the pregnancy. They just got married in July, and now they are going to be having the first grandchild, when that was supposed to be me. I remember I was fixing a cup of coffee, and as they announced it, I didn't even look up or say congrats. It's not fair. This happened a few days after I got a baby shower invite from my good friend, which I already decided I'm not going to, so needless to say I had to excuse myself and went into the guest room and cried my eyes out. Everyone keeps saying "it'll happen for you one day" but it is so hard not to scream back at them that I'm not sure it will. This process is so difficult and no one truly understands how frustrating being let down month after month after month not being able to get pregnant really is while wanting it soooooo bad, unless they have experienced it themselves. It seems so far out of reach, while others seem to get their babies so easily. 

Ok, done ranting. :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Oh everyone's having such a rough time :(

I'm waiting for my brother-in-law and his wife to make an announcement.. I've avoided seeing her and I know they've been TTC for 5 months now so the countdown begins... like you, ESwemba84, I want to be the one to have the first grandchild... I really hope I have a chance still :( For all I know she could announce her pg any second :(


----------



## ickle pand

I'm lucky in a way that my brother had my niece when I was only 16 so was nowhere near TTC and since there'll be such a big gap (my niece is now 16 herself) it'll be like the first grandchild all over again. That's if him and his wife don't change their minds about having a child together that is.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi! Welcome to the group!

I can't say I've lost any friends over TTC but I do avoid people I know are trying. People started trying, got pregnant, had a baby and are considering TTC again all in the span we have been TTC #1. It's hard to go through that over and over.


----------



## Tasha16

Thinking of you and your family Pink, so sorry for your loss. Take care xx

I am sending lots of luck and baby dust to all u lovely ladies xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Boy oh boy the days are dragging!! Thursday is my appt to see if femera worked again this cycle and check my follicles...then if all is good on to do an IUI.... :/ I hate waiting!! But I guess good things come to those who wait :/ <<<<don't like that saying lol :) 

Hope everyone is having an alright week!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck sugar! I cant wait to hear all about your follies!


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone doing?

I'm good but very tired, I've had about 6 hours of broken sleep over the past 2 nights. I was in bed by 7pm though and planning on being asleep soon. I've got my CD21 bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed I get good results.


----------



## lucylou7

Good luck sugar keep us posted! Hope you have some big follies Hun! 

Tasha - hope your well Hun, thanks for baby dust think we all need some at the moment x 

Ickle - good luck with bloods tomorrow 

AFM - I've had bloods today and I've got my first scan Thursday to check my follies are growing as they should  

Hope every one else is ok xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

~cheers on everyone's follicles~


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ickle! !! Hope it tell you that you ovulated!!! 

Last cycle we had the option of IUI but they said hubby had to have 2-5 days of not going...and so I was so excited I called him to make sure he hadn't...yeah he did that morning lol he felt so bad...so this cycle I asked him today have you ...you know...and hes like no! I haven't touched it! Lol he said he knows better this time lol :) so lets hope we can do the IUI sometime at the end of this week!!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for your scan on Thursday lucylou. 

That's good sugarpi. I hate having to remind DH every month that he's to leave himself alone. Makes me feel like a nagging wife but he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? Well Not much going on here for me. I am getting ready to start school next Tuesday. My 24th Birthday is this Friday. My husband has been on leave for a couple weeks now and we are enjoying time together. We are waiting on results on his semen analysis.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks. Still not sleeping very well though. I got my CD21 progesterone test results - 101.5! My clinic look for 30 to confirm ov. I know they measure things differently in the USA so it roughly equates to 34 I think. I'm not really sure if it means I have a good chance of being pregnant or not. I'll be googling like mad when I get home tonight. I think I'll also do a test since I'm not really sure when I ov'd.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy birthday for Friday :) x


----------



## Dazed

Icle, I hope this is it for you. Progesterone being linked to pregnancy is one of those things where it can mean you are, or it might not. :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm trying not to get my hopes up. At least I know I've got great levels for sustaining any pregnancy.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Happy Early Birthday! Do you have plans?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

Happy Birthday!!

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lucylou7

Punt -happy birthday  

How's every one doing? 

Taro - how's things Hun? X

I'm back for my second scan tomorrow so looks like EC will be Tuesday should find out tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy Birthday pnuts! 

TTC - can't wait for you to get started! 

Lucy - good luck with this cycle! FX'd! 

Ickle - I have my FX'd for you too hun that this cycle is it! 

AFM - .... annoying ass news! I went into today for CD 21 b/w to see if I was ready to start lupron and apparently I HAVEN'T EVEN OVULATED yet! I'm pretty irritated because I wanted to get started and a little nervous that I might get pregnant this weird cycle because OH and I had sex the other day because I thought that I was done ovulating (normally I O around CD 14-16) so yeah ... isn't this lovely?! I go in next week for another b/w to see if I'm ready then. If you want more info, it's in my journal. 

I hope anyone that I missed is doing well and still trying for that beloved BFP!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash thats just crazy! hey a surprise bfp wouldnt hurt anyone would it?


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

ESwemba I know exactly what you mean, the whole it will happen one day thing almost becomes an insult when its said to soften a pregnancy announcement, no one truly understands what we are going through unless they have experienced it. Sorry to hear what you went through, I felt exactly the same with wanting to have the first grandchild, my dh is older than his sister so it felt right, its so frustrating, its good that we can meet people here who do understand x 

Ella the waiting is horrible, I spent the whole of last year waiting for my SIL to announce, and it didnt happen until NYE, it sounds awful but it does turn in to a bit of a race, but youre still in with a chance x

Sugarpi I see from your signature you have PCOS, I do too, but I have only recently been diagnosed, wishing you lots of luck with the IUI x

Pnuts happy birthday for yesterday, hope you had a lovely day x

Ickle and lucy sending you both lots of luck x

Ash how frustrating, do you monitor ovulation at all? I always take ages to ovulate! Fingers crossed for next week x

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## ashknowsbest

thrul - I used to monitor ovulation before things got serious with the RE, like IVF and IUI, then I just stopped because I figured what's the use if they're monitoring me anyways, ya know? When I did monitor though I noticed a trend that I ALWAYS ovulated around CD 14-16 so .... this is pretty late for me. How are you doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Ash did you ever get your immune testing done? Did you get your results? i remember you saying you were going to do them but I dont remeber what the outcome was.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - thanks for asking! I forgot to update you girls, oops! They all came back normal, so I'm obviously happy about it but it kinda sucks too because I WANT to not be unexplained infertility!


----------



## sugarpi24

thurl30 said:


> Sugarpi I see from your signature you have PCOS, I do too, but I have only recently been diagnosed

I was recently diagnosed as well. My old doctor kept telling me the reason why I was missing my period was due to my thyroid which didn't make sense because when my thyroid was 64 I never missed...but once it got to 12 I'm missing?! But my new doctor tested me for PCOS and it was confirmed with the blood test and ultrasound that I have it. So take that old doctor! :/ clomid didn't work for me to get me to ovulate...but femera has been working so far which is awesome! My IUI went well. Hubbys sperm was really good...I was so concerned cuz we never had it checked so I'm was freaking out the night before. But he had 122 million sperm AFTER the wash. Which was awesome! And everything else looked good. So hopefully this is what we needed!! I hope we all have a good year this year and get our BFPS!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh trust me I understand that! I am unexplained also and it is such a frustrating thing to know there is nothing wrong (which is great)....but then why are we not pregnant yet!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Thank you for the Birthday wishes! I just relaxed with my hubby. My hubby made me a cake and dinner. It was a very nice night. How are you all doing? I am really sorry I have been MIA. I guess I am just trying to keep my mind off of TTCing. I am still waiting on my husbands semen analysis results. I start school the 22 now. I am nervous and excited at the same time. it is all online, so i hope I will do well


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - yeah exactly, just totally sucks, not to mention I kind of wanted to throw it in my RE's face when something did come back wrong ... but again, it didn't! :haha:


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Punt -happy birthday
> 
> How's every one doing?
> 
> Taro - how's things Hun? X
> 
> I'm back for my second scan tomorrow so looks like EC will be Tuesday should find out tomorrow

Good luck for tues Lucy, hope there are lots of lovely eggs waiting for you. Remember its not necessarily quantity it's quality, I only ever got 4 eggs and all you need is 1! x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I hope you can get some answers soon about what is going on so you can find out if you will be able to move forward with your IVF cycle or not!!! Good luck with everything. I have everything crossed, and I am hoping and praying that IVF cycle is a success and that your BFP will be here before you know it!! :dust::dust:

@Peanut, Happy belated Birthday!!! I hope you had a wonderful and joy filled day!! :flower:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Birthday/cake.gif

@TTC, good luck with your IVF cycle!!I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust: I see you are on the Jan, Feb, MArch IVF thread and some of those girls were on my old thread when I did my November IVF cycle and they are a wonderful group of girls!! They are so supportive and sweet!! I am stalking the thread so I can see how the girls I am friends with are doing so I am also following you on there!! :winkwink:

@Lucy, good luck with your egg retrival!!! I agree with pink, it is not about the quantity but the quality of your eggs!!! I hope you get your BFP this time around!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Everybody else, Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!! I hope you girls all get your BFP's and that 2013 is a year full of blessings for all of you!!!:dust::dust: Even though I haven't posted on the thread lately I still stalk and check in to see how you girls are doing!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - thanks! I know I will be able to move forward just wondering when....I've been having EWCM so I'm pretty sure I'm around ovulation time, so by Friday I should be good to go.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I hope your EC goes well. Thinking of you. All is good here. Just monitoring until AF comes so we can start our IUI cycle. Also fighting with the insurance company for meds. It has been a struggle since Christmas but I will hopefully get it all figured out tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I think the witch got me yesterday at only 10 DPO, which caught me totally unawares as I'd had barely any cramping etc. Some people have suggested it might be IB as its quite light and so early for me but who knows, my ov date was always a guess. I'm going to call the clinic today for advice before I start my next round of clomid.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Taro, good luck with your IUI cycle!!! :dust::dust:

@Ickle, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!! :hugs::hugs: Since it was kind of a weird AF with light flow did you take a HPT to make sure it was negative before assuming it was for sure AF?? Good luck with your next clomid cycle hun!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

I did a HPT this morning but it was a BFN. AF has faded away to just spotting now. I called the clinic for advice and they don't think it's AF yet so I've not to start my next round of clomid yet. I'll just keep testing until AF shows her face properly and see what happens. 

I'm thinking of asking for an alternative to clomid though as I'm finding this very stressful.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - hahaha, that is hilarious....I know what you mean though....just knowing there is something wrong and being able to fix it is so much easier....but I like you are just more unexplained than anything.

Wanna - thanks so much hun! I have found myself really comfortable in that thread. 

afm - well I got my email back from the dr and I will do 1 month of birth control pills prior to my IVF cycle. I am awaiting a response to see how many weeks I will need to be on it or if it is a full month etc. I am really trying to find out what the process is for this so hopefully they can give me some sort of calendar.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ickle I really liked Femara.


----------



## ickle pand

Is femara tablets or injectables? My clinic only lists clomid and injectibles on their site but they might have others they use.


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ash - hahaha, that is hilarious....I know what you mean though....just knowing there is something wrong and being able to fix it is so much easier....but I like you are just more unexplained than anything.
> 
> Wanna - thanks so much hun! I have found myself really comfortable in that thread.
> 
> afm - well I got my email back from the dr and I will do 1 month of birth control pills prior to my IVF cycle. I am awaiting a response to see how many weeks I will need to be on it or if it is a full month etc. I am really trying to find out what the process is for this so hopefully they can give me some sort of calendar.

Your welcome. :flower: Did you decide if you were going to do your IVF cycle at the same fertility clinic I went to, or will you be staying in Florida? Good luck with whatever you have decided. :thumbup::dust::dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All, 

Thank you for the well wishes! I went today and i have 15 follies, but i have 6 of a good size, last injection tonight then trigger shot at 10.30pm, i go in for EC on Wednesday so i am like a nervous wreck at the moment so i may be missing in action but i will keep you all updated - Thank you again xxx

Pink - Thanks for asking and stopping by huni, hope your well xx

Wanna - Wow look at your ticker! i really hope and pray i will be joining you huni! 

Taro - Hope you kick ass with the insurance company hun, then roll on IUI

Ikle - Im sorry your struggleing with Clomid hun ((HUGS))

TTC - Roll on IVF hun, hope you get some dates soon 

Ash - Good Luck with your next IVF hopefully you wont need it ! 

Hi to any one else i have missed ! Hope your all ok


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck with your EC!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - I have a phone consult on Jan17th and I will decide after that. My miami office seems to have a higher success rate but we will see what the NY dr says. Thanks for asking!

Lucy - good luck hun, I cant wait to hear how everything went. Please let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcbaby117 said:


> wannabe - I have a phone consult on Jan17th and I will decide after that. My miami office seems to have a higher success rate but we will see what the NY dr says. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Lucy - good luck hun, I cant wait to hear how everything went. Please let us know as soon as you can!

Yeah, I noticed that too when I was comparing them to my local fertility clinic in the state I am in, their success rate was slightly lower. However one thing you should look at is the total number of cycles they did in 2011. If I remember correctly they did over 1,000 IVF cycles last year and when you do the percent of successful pregnancies it was higher because they have had so many more customers. The Dr. said to keep in mind that they have cases that come from all over the United states. I am also guessing that they have many people that normally wouldn't be able to afford IVF and some really difficult cases so that also affects their success rates I would assume as well. Just something for you to think about to help you decide. Good luck either way!! I am sure you will do what you think is best!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Lucy!

Well ladies, I am back in the game! CD5 today.


----------



## Tarotempres

Dazed - how are you feeling

Lucy - good luck with your EC - keeping my fingers crossed. I will kick these insurance companies butt don't you worry. The woman Saturday on the phone felt so bad for me. I started the conversation off apologizes for my tone because of how annoyed and upset I was and I think that was the only reason I got so far on Saturday. Let's see what happend tomorrow when the new pharmacy processes my order.


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, Good luck with EC!!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif

@Dazed, welcome back hun!!!! Good luck to you!!!! :dust::dust:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/DTL%20Welcome/Welcome12-1.gif


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck hun....I can't wait to hear all about the er.

Dazed....welcome back on the crazy train..lol

Wannabe - those are really valid points. Once I speak to the Dr, I will see how I feel about it.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks ladies! I am actually feeling very well. I would have thought I would be somewhat angry at the whole thing, but I feel very zen about it. Now I just have to keep up this attitude.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Go Lucy's eggs go!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Operation...happy 6 weeks hun!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thank you! I got so excited when my ticker moved up.

US on Friday!!! I'm feeling very zen about it all. What will be will be.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I cant wait to hear about the u/s. Please update us!


----------



## Tarotempres

AFM - I seriously may take hostages today over my damn meds. I am ready to punch something. Someone let me know about TOPIX Infertility forum where I could purchase the meds if need be but I can't find the damn forum. If anyone can give me the link that would be fabulous. I am just besides myself over this nonsense.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm sorry I am no help but I didn't want to read and run.

((HUG))

I hate infertility. I'll punch it in the face with you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Is the forum somewhere on BnB?


----------



## ttcbaby117

is this it?

https://www.topix.com/forum/health/infertility


----------



## lucylou7

Just an quick update for you all, not great news and still very upset they only got 1 egg the other follicles had no eggs in :-( I know it only takes 1 so I'm praying to god the one one egg is strong will find out tomorrow morning :-( x


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Damn it lucy (excuse the language)! I'm sorry, but your right, it only takes one! Fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Lucy I am sorry but it really does only take 1. I'll keep everything crossed its a healthy strong one that fertilises and starts to divide. Did they do ICSI? 

Xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks every one xxx

Pink - no just ivf as they want to give my egg chance don't really understand but that's what doc said I'm just so worried :-( thanks for keeping every then crossed xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I am sorry honey. You may want to talk to the dr about doing icsi or assisted hatching if they offer it. We are here for you 

TTC - Thank you that was the website. I was looking all over BnB for it not even thinking it wasn't a BnB forum. Hoping I don't need to use it but now I have it at least. Thank you again.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Lucy. Got everything crossed its a super duper eggy and that its all you need. 

AFM - Well we've decided to take this month off from clomid, not taking it off TTC though. I just need it after the emotional turmoil I've been in and I need to get back in control of my weight which is impossible when you're comfort eating constantly. 

I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow and let them know. I don't know if they'll still do progesterone tests or not this cycle. I'll tell them why and ask if there any any alternatives we can try next time.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - i know the emotional eating is so hard. Every time I want to eat emotionally I take a look at how far I have come and how much weight I have already taken off I go for a better option and feel much better with myself. Going through both things at the same time is so not easy. Here for support.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you. I need to update my weight ticker because its way off at the moment. I'm still loads lighter than I was this time last year though so I have to keep looking at the big picture.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - tomorrow is going to come no matter what we do so we may as well try and do our best and make better decisions. All of the weight didn't go on overnight and even though we are taking it off it doesn't change who we are inside and what triggers our behaviors. Just know I am going through with weight loss struggle with you.


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, I am so sorry that you didnt get more eggs. :hugs::hugs: What kind of a medication protocol did they have you on for this IVF cycle? I agree with the other girls that all it takes is one. Fingers crossed that your egg turns into a strong healthy embryo for your ET!!! Good luck hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm cheering on your egg with everything I have!! Go egg go!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ickle - I think that is a brilliant idea. Get your life back for a while and when you are ready try again. 

Lucy - praying hard thats your lil miracle


----------



## tlm

lucylou7 said:


> Just an quick update for you all, not great news and still very upset they only got 1 egg the other follicles had no eggs in :-( I know it only takes 1 so I'm praying to god the one one egg is strong will find out tomorrow morning :-( x

Lucy - I wanted to offer you some encouragement. At my last monitoring appt before ER I had 9 follicles (which was about half of what my RE expected). Then I had ER and we only got 3 eggs, the other 6 were "empty". I was given the news as I was recovering from anesthesia and was crushed! The nurse said they looked good and were mature. I bawled the whole way home. I was on pins and needles the next 24 hours waiting for the second they told me I could call for the fert report. When I called I was told that two had fertilized normally and to show up day 3 for transfer. When we went in for our transfer appt my RE informed me that we had 3 to put back! I was shocked! I didn't ask, but I am assuming that I called before the third one had fertilized.

I know my story is different than yours, but I had less than perfect results with my response to stimming and at ER! Everyone kept telling me it only takes one and they are right! I will be praying that that one bean is sticky and burrows in nicely for 9 months!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Thanks every one xxx
> 
> Pink - no just ivf as they want to give my egg chance don't really understand but that's what doc said I'm just so worried :-( thanks for keeping every then crossed xx

don't worry about the procedure probably just means your OH' s sperm is strong enough sample & your egg is good enough quality. I think they only interfere when one or the other isn't looking great, hope u managed to get some sleep, this process is never easy, good luck for today hun x


----------



## pinkfee

ickle - in this ltttc game u need to do whatever feels right for you and if taking a break is it then go for it, it'll do u the world of good. x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks pinkfee. 

I've just called the clinic and spoke to one of my favourite nurses :) She was lovely and said she completely understood why I felt I needed a month off. I asked if there was anything else I could take. She said they occasionally prescribe tamoxifen when people are suffering with side effects but its usually for headaches and dizziness so she's going to check with the doctors and get back to me. They don't dispense it at the clinic so I'd need a prescription from either the FS or my GP. Happy with all that though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - that is wonderful.....enjoy your time off!

Lucy - thinking of you...please let us know how it all goes!


----------



## OperationBbyO

No shame in taking time off. We took a month off here and there.

As for Lucy...

Give me an E....E!!!!
Give me a G.....G!!!!!
Give me a G......G!!!!!


What's that spell? EGG!!!!! Goooooooooooooooooooooo eggie!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Thank you for all your support but its not good news, im devestated :-( The egg was immature like last time, i just feel that my life has crashed down infront of me.. i dont know if i have the strength to carry on i really dont.. Im in a very dark place right now, they have called to say they have booked me in for an emergancy appointment with the doctor which is 5th feb and they want me to see some one there to talk to aswell... im really devestated..

Dont want to put a dampner on this thread so am going to take a few days out, but wish every one success xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - I'm so so sorry :hugs: I understand the need to take time away. :hugs: We'll be awaiting your return!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lucy we will all be here waiting for you if/when you come back. (((HUG)))


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy - i'm so sorry hun :hugs:, life is never fair. Take as much time as you need and this thread and these lovely ladies will be here to support you when your ready to come back whenever that is. 

x


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Lucy :cry: I feel like they should have been doing more for you this cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - so sorry to hear that hun....I really wanted this one to be your baby. When you speak to the dr can you ask them about changing your protocol....sometimes women with a low reserve respond better to the short protocol. Maybe the DR is suppressing you to much. Im not a dr but I have been reading about it alot lately. 

I know there is nothing I can say to make this easier on you...but just know we are hear and we understand the pain you are feeling. Take care!


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry Lucy.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - we are here for you if you need us. This is so not easy. I will let you know how a shortened low dose protocol goes when I do my IUI. My doctor is not putting me on any suppression meds and lowering my follistim in hopes that I create more than two eggs and that they are mature this time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

well girls after my week set back I'm going in for b/w tomorrow morning and hopefully I will have good news that I can start lupron! :)


----------



## lucylou7

Thank you every one I've got a list of questions that we're going to ask they have given us an emergency appointment for 5th feb I'm just hoping we can get some answers I'm just broke at the moment :-( x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well....I feel crappy posting this after Lucy's news but my beta came back great again this week. I should be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow. 

I'm a little freaked out b/c it should be doubling at 96 hours and I'm doubling at 72 hours but I'm ignoring it and going with my gut that all is ok in there.


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all your support but its not good news, im devestated :-( The egg was immature like last time, i just feel that my life has crashed down infront of me.. i dont know if i have the strength to carry on i really dont.. Im in a very dark place right now, they have called to say they have booked me in for an emergancy appointment with the doctor which is 5th feb and they want me to see some one there to talk to aswell... im really devestated..
> 
> Dont want to put a dampner on this thread so am going to take a few days out, but wish every one success xx

I am so very sorry hun!!! I was really hoping that this cycle was going to work for you hun. Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: You may want to look into donor eggs hun depending on what the DR thinks you should do next. I know this is a difficult decision to consider and not what you were hoping for but just know that you still have other options. :hugs::hugs:

https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac292/lasagradax/Hugs/hug-22.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> well girls after my week set back I'm going in for b/w tomorrow morning and hopefully I will have good news that I can start lupron! :)

Fingers crossed your blood work comes back great and you can start your lupron and move on with your IVF cycle soon!!! Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!!! :dust::dust:



OperationBbyO said:


> Well....I feel crappy posting this after Lucy's news but my beta came back great again this week. I should be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow.
> 
> I'm a little freaked out b/c it should be doubling at 96 hours and I'm doubling at 72 hours but I'm ignoring it and going with my gut that all is ok in there.

Congrats on great betas!! I think your betas look great, I see them in your siggy. Please don't stress since your betas look great based on where you are in your pregnancy!! Fingers crossed they continue to rise and that you will go onto to have a H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - With your questions ask your doctor about CoQ10 and accupuncture. My doctor put me on CoQ10 and we are just monitoring this month because he was just getting set in a new office with the Holidays and everything and the one follicle I made was 26 which for my IVF cycle the bigger of the two was 19 and the other was 18. Doesn't hurt to ask. 

Ash - good luck with your b/w

Operation - go with you gutt honey most of the times that is what is right.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I should The Bean tomorrow morning. I've never been pregnant this long before. I think I'm going to go to sleep now and try to not obsess over it. 

It will all be ok. It will all be ok.


----------



## Dazed

Tarotempres said:


> Lucy - With your questions ask your doctor about CoQ10 and accupuncture. My doctor put me on CoQ10 and we are just monitoring this month because he was just getting set in a new office with the Holidays and everything and the one follicle I made was 26 which for my IVF cycle the bigger of the two was 19 and the other was 18. Doesn't hurt to ask.

Lucy - You could also ask about DHEA. I have read that it can produce better results.


----------



## ESwemba84

I haven't been on in a while, so I had a lot of catching up to do....

Lucy, so sorry you got that news. I really hope you get some answers, and I'll be thinking of you.

To everyone else, hope you are doing well!

AFM, I used OPKs this cycle along with temping, and had 3 days of positive tests and a temp raise.......so, I'm hoping I ovulated this month. If so, FF puts me at 6 DPO. I haven't made an appointment with a specialist yet, but have another appointment with my gyn at the end of this cycle on the 25th. I quit smoking last month, so I'm just waiting to see if that will help TTC. I mean, obviously I know it will, but trying to see if it means ill be able to get pregnant without treatments.


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy & Dazed - DHEA reacts different with everyone of course. I did not respond to the DHEA and it screwed up my liver function to the point my readings were so crazy my doctor though I some how contracted hepitatis. So be careful with the DHEA.


----------



## Dazed

Tarotempres said:


> Lucy & Dazed - DHEA reacts different with everyone of course. I did not respond to the DHEA and it screwed up my liver function to the point my readings were so crazy my doctor though I some how contracted hepitatis. So be careful with the DHEA.

OH WOW! I don't take DHEA. I do take CoQ10.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks every one 

Taro - ive been taking CoQ10 for the past 4 months, might continue as it will do no harm i guess... 

Dazed - I did look into DHEA but could not get it from any where, when i asked the Doctor she had never heard of it... i may ask again next time we go.. 

Operationbby - Hope all goes well with your scan x

Wannabe - Thank you its some thing we may have to consider, i have a list of questions to ask when we go back on 5th Feb, this is going to be the longest wait ever :-(


----------



## ttcbaby117

To jump into the conversation with the supplements...my GP who is also a naturopathic dr. recommended another supplement to use in conjunction with Coq10....it is called PQQ. Google it. It seems when you use them together it is supposed to really increase the mitrochondria which aides in egg quality. 

https://www.naturalfoodcenter.net/suinsp.html

This link doesnt speak about ferility but my dr said it is better to use them in conjunction with each other.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So no such luck for me. Not ready they said to come back on monday for another b/w.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My scan was great. I measured exactly where I should be (same as my ticker) and had a good strong HB (144). I feel like The Bean is doing great in there and that's the best I can hope for. I think this one is sticky!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Operation - hun that is wonderful news...congrats.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am sorry your cycle is taking longer than expected and you can't start your lupron yet. I hope you OV soon.:hugs::hugs: Good luck!! 

@Operation, that is great news!! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy you saw the heart beat. H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tarotempres

Operation that is great.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone. I've been so busy - I took on a new job to distract myself from TTC.... AF arrived today. Doc. wants me to have a reapeat HSG before moving on... and if it comes up clear then I'll do IUI w/ clomid and ovidrel the cycle after this one.

I'm SO impatient!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I know it seems like forever but you have a plan!! Does he want the repeat HSG to get a better look at the one tube?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

OperationBbyO said:


> I know it seems like forever but you have a plan!! Does he want the repeat HSG to get a better look at the one tube?

Oh congrats Operation I'm so glad things are working out for you!!!

Yeah he wants me to go to a specialist who does this special type of HSG where if there is a mucus blockage (tmi..eugghh..) they can remove it there and then... because he would rather know if the left side is really blocked or not before doign treatment, because then he might up the clomid dose so both sides ovulate each time or something...


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella good luck with the repeat HSG. Did your doctor suggest mucinex or anything if he thinks its mucus?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Taro - he didn't mention mucinex. I think he reckons there isn't even a blockage in the first place. I guess we'll find out... my last HSG was so painful I don't think I want to through it again!!! :dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Ella!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Ella!

Not much going on with me. I have just finished my pre IVF bloodwork and now am just waiting around for March. Oh and I am contending with 2 cysts from my last IUI cycle which is hindering my ability to ovulate this month so I am going to start on Castor Oil packs to see if I can get somethign moving down there! If not, it means more blood work and more medication to get the cyst to go away! I am hoping to prevent that!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
sorry I have been MIA, I am doing online classes for my bachelors degree for business. By the time I am done for the day I don't feel like looking at a computer screen. February 4, 2013 we find out our results for all of our test, my hsg, blood work and hubby's semen analysis. 

How are you all doing. Congrats to new BFP if I missed any


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella- try to take an extra advil this time to take the edge off and hopefully it won't be so painful.


----------



## ickle pand

Just saying hello. Haven't had much to say lately. I'm currently waiting for ov (natural cycle off clomid). I was going to temp this cycle but I haven't remembered once to grab my therm in the morning lol!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ESwemba84

Just popping in to say hi!

My first RE appointment is next Monday. I'm excited. I also started my weight loss journey this week and it is going really well. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tarotempres

ES - good luck with you appointment and on your WL journey. WL and TTC are hard together. I am here if you need support as I am doing the same.

Ickle - How are you doing? I hope the clomid works. I've missed you.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks tarot. I'm hopefully going to ov in the next few days so trying to catch the eggy but since its a natural cycle I don't think anything will happen this time.


----------



## Bluenpinkmom

not really sure if i could get counted in but we are NTNP from 2 years and TTC from a year and a half.. this has been very long for us because of many anovulatory cycles, BFN cycles and many many BFP within family and friends...


----------



## Tarotempres

Blue - welcome to the group.

Ickle - hopefully you will catch the egg. Sometimes miracles happen so hoping for a little miracle for you this month. How is the diet doing?


----------



## ickle pand

I've put on some weight which I'm a bit disappointed with because the nice clothes I'd bought don't fit now. I was feeling really out of control of my emotional eating, especially with the clomid so that was another reason for the break. I'm not trying to lose weight at the moment, just get back in control and stay at the weight I am. I stayed the same last week and put on a pound this week but I'm on antibiotics which can apparently make you retain fluid so hopefully it'll come off next week. 

One of the ladies at my weight management group has shingles and didn't come to the group but asked the counsellor to talk to me privately incase I'm pregnant and not telling anyone yet, which was very sweet of her. I'm not pregnant yet but does anyone know if it would it have any impact if I got pregnant this cycle?


----------



## pinkfee

Ickle - sorry you're feeling a bit low, i found this on the NHS website i think your chances of having shingles is probably quite low. 

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1110.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137#close


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I'm actually back to my old self again now that I've stopped the clomid, so I think I'll just have to prepare myself better next time for how it's going to make me feel and just be kind to myself all cycle. 

Thanks for that link too. The woman has actually just had cancer treatment so she would be considered more infectious than anyone else, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. I might phone the fertility clinic and see what they say.


----------



## ttcbaby117

just checking in with all of you ladies! Good luck with your cycles and I cant wait to hear about your BFPs


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone I hope u are all well.

Lucy I am so sorry and am thinking of you xx

Operation congratulations xx


----------



## fisher640

ickle pand said:


> I've put on some weight which I'm a bit disappointed with because the nice clothes I'd bought don't fit now. I was feeling really out of control of my emotional eating, especially with the clomid so that was another reason for the break. I'm not trying to lose weight at the moment, just get back in control and stay at the weight I am. I stayed the same last week and put on a pound this week but I'm on antibiotics which can apparently make you retain fluid so hopefully it'll come off next week.
> 
> One of the ladies at my weight management group has shingles and didn't come to the group but asked the counsellor to talk to me privately incase I'm pregnant and not telling anyone yet, which was very sweet of her. I'm not pregnant yet but does anyone know if it would it have any impact if I got pregnant this cycle?

Ickle- I assume you had the chicken pox as a child? Shingles is only really considered to be contagious to people who have never had the chicken pox or chicken pox vaccine. If you had either I wouldn't be very concerned. If someone had shingles they won't give you shingles they would give you chicken pox. Also we generally tell people of they keep their shingles rash covered it will minimize transmission as the virus particles with shingles are in the vesicle fluid themselves. 

I still see patients with shingles in the ER fairly frequently, just this week even and it's no problem. 

<3 Fisher640, nurse practitioner :winkwink:


----------



## sugarpi24

Did my first injection tonight...wasn't bad :) insurance has been giving us hell though!! :/ but finally we got some things straight! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks fisher. I did have chicken pox as a child so I'll be fine. 

I did a little googling and found out that she more infectious since she's recently had cancer treatment which will be why she was worried, but since I've already been exposed its not an issue. 

Glad you got your insurance sorted out sugarpi.

Afm - waiting for ov. CBFM is still only giving me highs so far though. DH is away all weekend but we manage to DTD before he left last night and hopefully well manage again tomorrow night when he gets home.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ickle, good luck!

Tomorrow is my first RE appointment! I'm going to write everything down about my medical history and what has been going on with my cycles before I go in there so I don't forget. I'm excited to get things moving in the right direction.


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good idea. Write down any questions you have too. Good luck!


----------



## Teach2

Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me joining. I am 29 and DH is 38 we were NTNP for 3 months and will have been actively TTC for a year next month. I recently moved and have joined a new doctors surgery. I want to make an appointment next month at the one year mark and just wondered what I should be asking for? I don't know what this doctor is like and don't want to be fobbed off.

A few months ago I discovered that I have a uterine prolapse and went to see a specialist. When she asked how I had realised something was wrong I told her that I was TTC and was more aware of the position of my cervix. After that she just kept telling me that it shouldn't affect TTC and that I wouldn't get any fertility treatment etc! I genuinely was not there for that and only mentioned TTC because of the question she asked. I now don't feel like I will be taken seriously at the GP and want to be able to hold my own in there.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hello lovelies, just stopping by to see how you're all doing :flower:

Still no news for us :cry: DH has no word of his op, so we are almost at the year mark where we had to stop TTC for medical reasons :(

I'm glad we had the break, my mind is constantly obsessing over TTC (sure that will change once we start again :wacko:) and I hope that this will have made me strong enough to cope with the next TTC saga - NHS has told us IVF is only option, but I'm not eligible for almost 3 years. They've advised egg donation privately to help bring down the cost. I want to eventually do this, but until we have our own family I'm not sure I could cope with the mental issues should we miscarry again. In my head I would believe the couple that received my egg were carrying to term whilst I'd miscarried - such an emotional roller coaster :(

Hello to all the newbies, congrats to those that have been lucky enough to escape ltttc :dance:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello FF good to see u back, I really hope it works naturally for u and u have a sticky bean xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay went for an u/s today on Cd 10.....I have [email protected] and [email protected] on my right side...and then [email protected] on my left side....so injections are working...they took blood from me today and if the level they are checking is high doctor will most likely decrease my dose for tonight and so on...and possibly go back in either tomorrow or Wednesday for another u/s! So at least I have more than one egg...they just don't want me to have to many...do hopefully we don't have to cancel this cycle...

Snowing like crazy here! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha congratulations hun, that is awesome!

Can I ask if it was natural? x


----------



## 2 hope

Hi Fesity Fidget
Not sure if you remember me but I told you my story a while back and we had a lot in common because we both lost 2 pregnancies at exactly the same number of weeks and days and we talked about being worried that something would always go wrong at that point again in the future.
Well I just wanted to give you a bit of reaasurance as that is not necessarily going to be the case as I am now 28 weeks pregnant. Had a 3D/4D scan yesterday and baby was perfect. If it can work third time lucky for me than it can for you too.
Hope this gives you some hope. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How is everyone doing? Well I got my test results, I am not infertile at all. My ERS is 16 which is excellent. My husband morph is 2%<- that is the issue. He produces a lot of sperm, normal count is 40,000,000, but he produces 356,000,000 for motile count. We are looking into doing IUI. Hopefully be able to do it in March.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

2 hope said:


> Hi Fesity Fidget
> Not sure if you remember me but I told you my story a while back and we had a lot in common because we both lost 2 pregnancies at exactly the same number of weeks and days and we talked about being worried that something would always go wrong at that point again in the future.
> Well I just wanted to give you a bit of reaasurance as that is not necessarily going to be the case as I am now 28 weeks pregnant. Had a 3D/4D scan yesterday and baby was perfect. If it can work third time lucky for me than it can for you too.
> Hope this gives you some hope. :hugs:

2hope - you have really made my day! I am used to lots of lovelies graduating on to a happy bump, but none that had a story that matched mine so closely! I just want to say a big thank you for popping in to tell me that. Wishing you lots of luck with mummyhood :)

pnutsprincess have they suggested you try anything before IUI? I know a lot of women whose partners have :spermy: issues swear blind by a change in diet, vitamins and lifestyle HTH


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Feisty Fidget said:


> 2 hope said:
> 
> 
> Hi Fesity Fidget
> Not sure if you remember me but I told you my story a while back and we had a lot in common because we both lost 2 pregnancies at exactly the same number of weeks and days and we talked about being worried that something would always go wrong at that point again in the future.
> Well I just wanted to give you a bit of reaasurance as that is not necessarily going to be the case as I am now 28 weeks pregnant. Had a 3D/4D scan yesterday and baby was perfect. If it can work third time lucky for me than it can for you too.
> Hope this gives you some hope. :hugs:
> 
> 2hope - you have really made my day! I am used to lots of lovelies graduating on to a happy bump, but none that had a story that matched mine so closely! I just want to say a big thank you for popping in to tell me that. Wishing you lots of luck with mummyhood :)
> 
> pnutsprincess have they suggested you try anything before IUI? I know a lot of women whose partners have :spermy: issues swear blind by a change in diet, vitamins and lifestyle HTHClick to expand...

I have tried clomid in the past, I am not the problem, my specialist said I am very healthy. We eat healthy for the most part and they recommend my husband take multivitamin, which he does, There is nothing that can really help, we have to keep doing what we do. First my husband has to get a referral for the insurance to cover half of the IUI. He is doing that this week.


----------



## 2 hope

Thanks Feisty.
I look forward to the day you tell me that you are now in the same position. Hopefully I can keep in touch with you. 
Take care.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Sorry ive been MIA ive really found it hard coming to terms with our recent failure :-(

FF - Its really nice to see you pop by, im really hoping things work out for you and you dont have to wait 3 years hun xx

Tasha - Lovely to hear from you and glad things are going well hun x

Operation - Congratulations hun glad every thing is going well with you and your bump

Sugar - All sounds good hun 

Ella - hope tests come back ok and you can move onto IUI 

Wanna - Hope you and your bump are doing well

FIsher - how you doing? hope all is well with you x

2hope - Congratulations, and im glad that your scans have gone well x

Lacey - Glad you will be started IUI soon hopefully you will get your BFP 

Taro - How you doing huni?

TTC - Hope your well, whats next for you hun?

Ikle - Hope your ok, its really hard on us at times this TTC business :-(

Hope every one else is ok? Sorry to any one i have missed its such a big thread x

AFM - Had my appointment today and they havent really been able to tell us why both our cycles were so different, they advised us that the egg collected this time was GV so was very immature and last time they were GV and M1 (i think if M1 is immature), i asked again what my AMH is and its 9 which is boarderline low but nothig to worry about so i think the frustrating thing is the not knowing why ?? 

The doc has said that donor egg is our best option as to see what they did with me is rare and for this to happen twice is very rare but does happen, the only thing they have suggested is that we could try again on short protocol and with different drugs... we just dont know what to do, we are thinking of getting a second opinion though :-(


----------



## OperationBbyO

My DH had issues. His morphology was 1% on both SA and he had low count and motility on one as well (was fine on the other one).

I did mucinex and preseed to give the swimmers lots of goo to live in and finally got a BFP without IUI. The other thing we did was abstain for 3 days before my fertile window to give DH time to build up the goods.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pnut, Fingers crossed that the IUI does the trick and that you get your BFP!! My DH has a low sperm count and motility after his vasectomy reversal and we saw improvement with his count and motility after a few months on fertility vitamins for men. I would highly recommend these vitamins that I am listing the link below for in preperation of the IUI to give you guys the best chance for success. My DH took 3 a day instead of just the recommended 2 a day, and we saw improvement in about a month with his numbers. If you read the reviews for the vitamins you can see people think they work great. Good luck to you!! :dust::dust: 

https://www.amazon.com/Fertility-Blend-Mens-Formula-cap/dp/B0000X6GDM


@Lucy, I am sorry about your eggs. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: If you would feel more comfortable with the donor egg choice after getting a second opinion than please do so hun. Talk it over with your OH and do your research and make sure it is the right choice for the two of you. I know alot of girls that have had beautiful children through the use of donor eggs, one example is Urchin, her little girl is gorgeous. Good luck to you Lucy with whatever you decide. :dust::dust:


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy sorry they couldn't give you a better idea of what is going on. I think whatever gives you peace of mind is a good thing, so if seeking a second opinion will do that then that is definitely what you should do. Ltttc and then assisted conception is such a difficult road, and so many difficult decisions need to be made... you can only do what feels right. 

Have a look in the assisted conception area of bnb i'm sure the short protocol has as much success as the long protocol for IVF, as it really is all dependent on your body and how you react to things. 

good luck x


----------



## fisher640

Lucy,
I think we all need breaks from time to time. Wannabe is right, you should send Urchin a message asking about her donor egg experience. I think getting a second opinion is always reasonable though :hugs: you know everyone in this thread is always here for you tho!

I'm doing well, I still check in on you guys daily. I'm 32w4d today which is crazy and frightening and awesome all rolled into one. The bad news I have for you all which i didnt expect is all your infertility emotions don't just vanish and I still struggle with those quite a bit in different settings. And sometimes I think infertility makes dealing with routine pregnancy issues harder cause there's added guilt anytime you catch yourself whining about something. Lol. Like vomiting or hip pain, I find myself getting teary and feeling guilty for saying I'm uncomfortable and like I have to reassure my bump that I'm super grateful everyday. And it took a very very long time to accept this might actually end with a real live baby. And people still say dumb things all the time. "How many kids do you want? When will you have a second one? Did you want a boy or a girl". I've responded in various ways. To the gender question I've said "at a certain point you've waited so long it ceases to matter" and "this could be the only one" and "some people don't get to choose those things"

I love this and keep it bookmarked, you'll all probably like it too, it's very well said:
https://www.theburghbaby.com/burghbaby/far-too-many-people-have-been-hurt-by-good-intentions.html

Best wishes to all of you though, infertility is an awful awful thing. I wish babies were distributed equally and fairly in this world and it never existed. I'm still checking in on you all and rooting for you all <3


----------



## Dazed

Lucy - I'm sorry your appt was crap :hugs: I hope they figure something out for you. 

FF - I have already had those questions and I'm not even preggo. I have responded like you in the fact that at this point I don't care and that if we get their, it could be we only have one child. I have a feeling though that I probably won't really be asked those questions again, but people tend to be naive with our struggles so I will have to cross that bridge if/when I get there.


----------



## ickle pand

They are great answers to those questions Fisher. I'm going to store them away for when I get asked them. After we got married we had a few people asking if we would be having babies soon. I just said hopefully but you don't get to decide when these things happen. Nowadays if someone brought it up, I think I'd just tell them our situation.

Nothing major happening with me TTC wise. Waiting to ov, if I will this cycle. I'm having an arthritis flare up at the moment which is crappy timing because we need to get BDing. I don't know if the flare up has delayed ov or not. I'm lucky enough not to get regular flare ups so I don't know how they affect my cycle.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If I'm feeling like a cow, I will purposely make people feel uncomfortable when they ask nosy questions ;)

Urchin is an invaluable font of knowledge when it comes to egg donation - her daughter is adorable!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> If I'm feeling like a cow, I will purposely make people feel uncomfortable when they ask nosy questions ;)
> 
> Urchin is an invaluable font of knowledge when it comes to egg donation - her daughter is adorable!

Good! They should feel uncomfortable. I wish I was braver at making people feel uncomfortable! Mind your own uterus people.


----------



## OperationBbyO

fisher640 said:


> Good! They should feel uncomfortable. I wish I was braver at making people feel uncomfortable! Mind your own uterus people.

Lol This is how I am. I refuse to complain. It took me weeks to ring my MW to ask for drugs to make me not completely miserable. I felt I should be thankful that I was pregnant at all. When people ask me about babies I"m blunt. I tell them we have been to specialist and had treatments and that not everyone has the luxury to just have children when they want. I don't expect my answer will change once I really start to show. I know I won't ever take any kids I have for granted since it was so much work just to get pregnant.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So my family is not really understanding why I would do IUI instead of IVF. They don't understand because my chance is higher with IVF. Part of the reason besides the cost is my doctor told us we should try IUI first. I just feel horrible because we can't do it the natural way like our friends because my husband's morph. Which happened because of his tour in Afghanistan. He has his son Daniel from a previous marriage, we don't think Tyler is his.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Omg! We have the same thoughts. DH has a son from a previous marriage who looks nothing like him. The Mom "accidentally" got pregnant after DH found out she was having an affair. Yeah right. It took us 15 cycles, femara, mucinex, Preseed, abstaining, and perfect timing after months and months of charting. No way she just randomly got preggo with DH's 1% morphology.


----------



## fisher640

Pnutsprincess said:


> So my family is not really understanding why I would do IUI instead of IVF. They don't understand because my chance is higher with IVF. Part of the reason besides the cost is my doctor told us we should try IUI first. I just feel horrible because we can't do it the natural way like our friends because my husband's morph. Which happened because of his tour in Afghanistan. He has his son Daniel from a previous marriage, we don't think Tyler is his.

Didn't you say you get some insurance coverage for IUI too? 
I mean, everyone kind of needs to go about it all their own way, your signature says your 24 and there aren't problems with you right? I think trying IUI first is reasonable then. Will your doctor medicate you for IUI? Like with clomid or something? I'm super glad we tried IUI for as long as we did even though its an emotional roller coaster and still with 5 cycles cost a couple thousand, it was still cheaper than IVF. Who knows, you could get lucky! Plus didn't you say his counts were super high even though morph is low? Maybe the good ones just need a little boost?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

fisher640 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> So my family is not really understanding why I would do IUI instead of IVF. They don't understand because my chance is higher with IVF. Part of the reason besides the cost is my doctor told us we should try IUI first. I just feel horrible because we can't do it the natural way like our friends because my husband's morph. Which happened because of his tour in Afghanistan. He has his son Daniel from a previous marriage, we don't think Tyler is his.
> 
> Didn't you say you get some insurance coverage for IUI too?
> I mean, everyone kind of needs to go about it all their own way, your signature says your 24 and there aren't problems with you right? I think trying IUI first is reasonable then. Will your doctor medicate you for IUI? Like with clomid or something? I'm super glad we tried IUI for as long as we did even though its an emotional roller coaster and still with 5 cycles cost a couple thousand, it was still cheaper than IVF. Who knows, you could get lucky! Plus didn't you say his counts were super high even though morph is low? Maybe the good ones just need a little boost?Click to expand...

Yes I am 100% fertile and have no problems. My doctor said with the IUI he will give me a medication that will make my brain think this is the last time I can get pregnant and the brain will tell my body to release eggs. My insurance. IUI is 950$ My insurance covers 550$ I have to pay 400$ and 75 for the meds. IVF is like 1500. Yeah it is cheaper and with me being young, my Dr thinks I have a chance of it working. He said try it at least 3 times. Yes my husbands sperm count is 78% he produces 356,000,000 and his morph is 2%


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck in the IUI Pnut! It has great success with MFI


----------



## fisher640

That's what I was thinking! With a count that high even with 2% morph it brings your husband to around where mine was with 98% good stuff ;-)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I am sorry your appointment didn't go so well but don't give up. My old RE told me the only way I would get pregnant was with donor eggs and was pushing me toward donor eggs. I wasn't ready to give up on my body and saw another RE for a second opinion. He completely changed my protocol for the IUI cycle I am currently doing. For my IVF cycle I was on lupron, 450 of Follistim and 75 of menopur I only made two eggs. For this IUI cycle I made 4 eggs on no lupron, 150 of Follisitm and 75 of menopur so you never know. My new RE says also you can't rely on the AMH. He relies on the old reliable which is your estrogen and progesterone. Any other doctor would have given up on me if they only went by AMH because mine was .6 so it is less than 1 but my estrogen and progesterone are great. We are going to try a few cycles of IUI on the new protocol and then see what happens from there. We may do another IVF before we head to donor eggs but I am not comfortable yet giving up on myself or my eggs. Hang in there. If you need to talk I am here. 

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks all you really are supportive x

Fisher - not long now for you Hun bet your excited now x I really hate when we get asked the question are you not having children yet? Your leaving it a bit late (scream) ! 

I have been in touch with urchin and agree her daughter is adorable x

We are going to go for a second opinion we are just waiting for our notes which take 40 days to come but we will have these by 6 march and we are going to arrange to go to care in Manchester rather than st Mary's 

Thanks again to you all x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pnut, I would say go with what feels right for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pnut, I would say go with what feels right for you!

That's what we are going to do. My husband is going to sick call tomorrow to get his referral for the fertility specialist. Sick call is what army personal goes to instead of making an appointment when they are not feeling well or hurt or need something. A plus having to pay for some things out of pocket is I can write it off for taxes. It is only right for us to be allowed to after spending so much money our of pocket. It all adds up.


----------



## ESwemba84

I also hate the questions about future kids. And with me being 28 everyone is always like " oh, you're so young, you have plenty of time, it'll happen someday" :growlmad: Like, what does my age have anything to do with MY schedule of wanting to start a family, and having trouble doing so? I've been married for over 5 years, and we are beyond ready. Besides, how do you know my egg count and how much time I have left? It really makes me feel like my concerns are not valid, and I should be as nonchalant as every other woman who gets pregnant easily seems. 

Sorry for the rant, I guess I've been holding on to that for a while.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone? How's the weekend going?

Good news for me - my reapeat HSG came back fine - both tubes unblocked, so the doc was right, it must have been a muscle spasm that made my left tube look blocked last time!

The only I did find out is they think I have a retroverted uterus... does anyone know if that affects fertility at all?

Bit sad as I'm reaching the 18 month mark, and it's a year since we 'conceived' our chemical pregnancy, but glad there's nothing wrong so far... 

Talking to the doc. on monday about what to do next month, meanwhile waiting to ovulate and praying very hard for a precious miracle bundle!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been quite MIA lately but that's because nothing has been happening. But things are picking up. I've been on BCP's and I started lupron last night. I'm waiting to get my lupron period then all of the stiming starts.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Feisty Fidget,

Hope your well, I was just reading your first post and wanted to ask what happened now with TTC? Theres so many posts so wont be able to read through all. Hope you did get a BFP!! 

Iv been trying for a long time, I got married exactly one year before you and have been trying since then but sadly no luck. 

Hope you did become a mummy! x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

YearningHeart said:


> Hi Feisty Fidget,
> 
> Hope your well, I was just reading your first post and wanted to ask what happened now with TTC? Theres so many posts so wont be able to read through all. Hope you did get a BFP!!
> 
> Iv been trying for a long time, I got married exactly one year before you and have been trying since then but sadly no luck.
> 
> Hope you did become a mummy! x

Sadly not, two miscarriages and we are currently NTNP due to medical reasons :(

I've still not given up hope though :)


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh Im am so sorry to hear this. I really hope that you dreams come true and you are blessed with children. Its so heart breaking when I hear these loss especially for those TTC. 

If you dont mind can I ask what medical issue that is preventing from TTC, I too have few problems and dont know what my future holds.


----------



## sugarpi24

Pnuts...not so good. Ttc is fine but we are having to give up one of our dogs due to jealousy issues and dominance issues...we have two dogs we've had the one for 2 yrs and the other for 1 yr...and they've been fine...but they've been fine for about a year now...but they get into fights where I don't want to be in the middle of or have anyone else get inbeteeen or a kid....so we have decided to find our one a home :( TTC business though I did my trigger shot Wednesday night and we didn't bd that night due to being upset about the dog...but we bd the next night and so on...just sucks big time! Shes our baby and it hurts us so much! So hopefully we can find a home for her and hopefully it wont effect our chances this month..but if it does there's always next month. :/


----------



## ickle pand

Well I got a low reading on my CBFM this morning, without ever getting a peak, and I've been having cramps since yesterday so I think AF's on her way. Feeling so low at the moment. Don't want to go to work just want to stay at home but I don't really have a choice.


----------



## gilmore85

Ella_Hopeful said:


> The only I did find out is they think I have a retroverted uterus... does anyone know if that affects fertility at all?

Hello,

i was told by my consultant that it doesnt affect fertility and when talking to my family turns out my sister has it as well and she has 3 children, my consultant said it was just like being either left handed or right handed :haha:


----------



## Dazed

sugarpi24 said:


> Pnuts...not so good. Ttc is fine but we are having to give up one of our dogs due to jealousy issues and dominance issues...we have two dogs we've had the one for 2 yrs and the other for 1 yr...and they've been fine...but they've been fine for about a year now...but they get into fights where I don't want to be in the middle of or have anyone else get inbeteeen or a kid....so we have decided to find our one a home :( TTC business though I did my trigger shot Wednesday night and we didn't bd that night due to being upset about the dog...but we bd the next night and so on...just sucks big time! Shes our baby and it hurts us so much! So hopefully we can find a home for her and hopefully it wont effect our chances this month..but if it does there's always next month. :/

Sorry about your dog Sugar. Are they fixed?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

YearningHeart said:


> Oh Im am so sorry to hear this. I really hope that you dreams come true and you are blessed with children. Its so heart breaking when I hear these loss especially for those TTC.
> 
> If you dont mind can I ask what medical issue that is preventing from TTC, I too have few problems and dont know what my future holds.

DH suffered an accident involving his testicle, it has swollen to about three times the size and he now needs an operation to rectify it. It happend in June last year but the hospital have been a nightmare at getting it sorted :( sometimes I get so angry that them messing us about is stopping us from TTC :(

My cousin has a tilted uterus and she has four children! I "think" there may be some positions that help the swimmers get into the uterus better for those with a tilted uterus, but not quite sure what they are :flower:

Such sad news about having to give up the dog :( have you considered spaying/behaviour therapy? You could get an adaptil plug in, the pheromones are supposed to calm them down.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes they both are. They are both dominant breeds...they are starting to grow out of the puppy stage and so now they are getting a little moody. At least my one is. :(

We've tried trainers...ive had two trainers. But they still are fighting :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

sugarpi24 said:


> Pnuts...not so good. Ttc is fine but we are having to give up one of our dogs due to jealousy issues and dominance issues...we have two dogs we've had the one for 2 yrs and the other for 1 yr...and they've been fine...but they've been fine for about a year now...but they get into fights where I don't want to be in the middle of or have anyone else get inbeteeen or a kid....so we have decided to find our one a home :( TTC business though I did my trigger shot Wednesday night and we didn't bd that night due to being upset about the dog...but we bd the next night and so on...just sucks big time! Shes our baby and it hurts us so much! So hopefully we can find a home for her and hopefully it wont effect our chances this month..but if it does there's always next month. :/

I am so sorry to hear that, I had to get rid of a dog a year ago because he was being mean to the other 2 we had. He was being territorial over me and would not let my husband touch me. It is very hard, because deep down you feel as they are your family and they are your children. Good luck hun.


----------



## Dazed

sugarpi24 said:


> Yes they both are. They are both dominant breeds...they are starting to grow out of the puppy stage and so now they are getting a little moody. At least my one is. :(
> 
> We've tried trainers...ive had two trainers. But they still are fighting :(

That sucks. I thought maybe if they weren't fixed that would be the problem. DH had the problem with his and his dad's dog. We got them snipped and the fighting calmed down. I'm sure you made up your mind, so if you want me to stop asking questions to maybe try to help, let me know, I'll understand.


----------



## sugarpi24

No your fine dazed. We made up our mind because we are tired of breaking up fights...tired of wondering if she will get mad if the other dog is near us...plus I think she needs a family that is more active...she needs a fenced in yard and walked...we were going to get a fenced in yard...but we have other things that need fixed in our house before we do that. She and our other dog would be better being the only dog. Our other dog has anxiety issues and doesn't really like other ppl at the moment...so I think he would be harder to try to find a home for. So hopefully we hear from someone that are good ppl and will take awesome care of her. :/


----------



## Dazed

Ok makes sense. I was going to suggest a lot of play and long walks. The anxiety probably Doesn't help matters.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah my husband and I aren't very active...just wish we had a fenced in yard!! They would both love that! But we have to fix our foundation to our house before we do a fence :( so hopefully we find a good home for her! We feel this is the best choice we have for them...and we think its best. :( just sucks! Its like losing a kid... :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Both of my chi's were bought during very difficult TTC times of stress. To me they are much more then dogs, they are companions, entertainment and the source of an endless supply of love and affection. You have my deepest sympathies for having to re-home one, they really are like children :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

My animals are definitely my children. I have 2 cats and a dog. They all come when they are called and cuddle when we are sad and make us laugh. I know what you are doing is hard, but if you truly believe in your heart that it is best, that it is what it is. :hugs:


----------



## sammy1786

Hi I haven't commented in a while, thanks for the kind comments. I think my comment it quite a few pages back now.

I have been unwell I am having a laparoscopy and a cystoscopy under the same anaesthetic sometime next month, awaiting the actual date.

I have suspected endometriosis and interstitial cystitis and been experiencing symptoms almost all of the time.

I have been TTC for 3 and a half years and we have had a referral for IVF, not heard from them yet as I need the treatments for illnesses first and then we may have a gap in between for our last hope of trying naturally.
All my treatments inc. IVF are on the NHS which is why I am constantly on waiting lists :-(


----------



## ESwemba84

I just got a call from my fertility doc. She informed me that my ovarian reserve is low, and I will be going through menopause in my 30s, probably due to smoking for 10 years (I quit over a month ago). I'm 28 now, so literally my biological clock is ticking. I hate myself for smoking for so long. 

So now I wait for AF to arrive and call my doc back to start cycle monitoring. From what I've been reading, I'm probably looking at IUI or IVF. I'm not trying to jump to conclusions, I'm just preparing for a long journey....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ESwemba84 said:


> I just got a call from my fertility doc. She informed me that my ovarian reserve is low, and I will be going through menopause in my 30s, probably due to smoking for 10 years (I quit over a month ago). I'm 28 now, so literally my biological clock is ticking. I hate myself for smoking for so long.
> 
> So now I wait for AF to arrive and call my doc back to start cycle monitoring. From what I've been reading, I'm probably looking at IUI or IVF. I'm not trying to jump to conclusions, I'm just preparing for a long journey....

Oh sweet I'm so sorry :( The good news is that you found out now, not when it was too late to do anything about it. This is why I get so annoyed when people tell me I'm only young etc!

Well I am taking my first step to ttc again - back on the prenatal vitamins from tomorrow :dance:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Hope every one is well

FF - that's great news huni, how's things with your OH? 

Eswdmba - like FF says at least you found out and you can start on your new journey what ever it may be 

Taro - how are you Hun ? 

Ikle - how you feeling Hun? Have you had your peak yet? 

Hope every one else is ok? 

AFM - nothing new we are still waiting to here from pct re getting cycle back and we are still waiting for a copy of all our notes from st Mary's so just a waiting game at the moment x


----------



## Tarotempres

Lucy - I am sorry you are still waiting to hear about getting that cycle back. That so stinks. It feels like forever for me that you started trying to get that cycle back I can't imagine how it feels for you. Sending you hugs. I am doing fine. Working a lot as it is my season right now to work, work, work. Nothing much else going on. My new RE is getting set up in his new office so we should be starting soon.

ESW - There are things you can take to improve your egg quality with diminished ovarian reserve. I never smoked and was diagnosed with a diminished ovarian reserve 10 years ago. I only make 3 or 4 eggs with the injectible drugs when other people make 20 but they are of good quality. So don't completely lose hope.


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't get a peak this cycle it just went down to low so I possibly didn't ov this cycle. I've been having cramps the past few days so I think AF's on her way. I did consider testing this morning but I don't want to ruin our valentines day.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Ickle :( are you temping too or just using your cbfm? X


----------



## ickle pand

Well I was wrong. I definitely ov'd - just got a Valentines BFP!! Can't believe it. I'm still shaking.


----------



## tlm

Wow congrats Ickle!!! What a great gift!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats ickle! !!


----------



## kristinaettc

Congrats ickle!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Congrats ickle that's great news huni xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ickle congrats!! That's so awesome :)


----------



## YearningHeart

Woooow Congratulations Ickle!!!! Im really happy for you. x


----------



## fisher640

ickle pand said:


> Well I was wrong. I definitely ov'd - just got a Valentines BFP!! Can't believe it. I'm still shaking.

SHUT UP!!!!
Woooooooo!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you ladies. It really means a lot. I'm still in disbelief though. Think this will take a while to sink in lol


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Ickle!!


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations Ickle thats wonderful news! and such a lovely day to find out! xx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Icle!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ickle that is awesome! What an amazing valentines present :flower:

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months :) when is your EDD? X


----------



## ickle pand

Going by AF it's the 22nd of October. I have no idea how many DPO I am though so I'll have to wait for a scan to see if they say any different. My mum turns 60 (and retires) on the 4th of November, which is great timing. They live 50 miles away from us at the moment but were already thinking about moving here. The only hold up is that my Granda is waiting for a place in sheltered housing and there's no saying how long that'll take.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ickle pand said:


> Well I was wrong. I definitely ov'd - just got a Valentines BFP!! Can't believe it. I'm still shaking.

Congrats and Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I have been so busy. So I started AF Feb 14th lightly at 5pm, but my doctor is counting Feb 15 as day 1. I have an ultrasound Monday and to see if I have any cist on my ovaries, if all is well I start my IUI process! Hubby only needs a referral if it does not work the first time, so they can evaluate him more.

Those of you who have gotten BFP congrats!


----------



## ESwemba84

Wow congrats ickle! What an awesome VDay gift!


----------



## gilmore85

i don't think this has anything to do with my cycle or anything but my right breast is really really sore and has been since Friday night, i always get sore boobs before af comes but this is nothing that i have ever felt before and its so strange that its only the right one :wacko: just want to sit and hold it but was i sit with 2 men at work don't think it would be appropriate :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Gilmore, sounds promising ;) I had this from implantation to my :bfp: with first pregnancy. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## sammy1786

Congrats Ickle so happy for you xx

So sorry to hear ESwemba84, fingers crossed with your treatments so that it works

xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

ickle pand said:


> Well I was wrong. I definitely ov'd - just got a Valentines BFP!! Can't believe it. I'm still shaking.

Congrats!! This is so awesome!! I hope you got to celebrate in an extra special way!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ickle - wow that is sooooo awesome! congrats hun!


----------



## Tarotempres

Ickle - congrats honey - so excited for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks again everyone. Your well wishes mean a lot.


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey everyone,

I had a false positive on a FRER 2 days ago, and then the blood work came back negative. Also my progesterone is really low and I was told I probably won't start my next cycle on my own. This is the first time this has ever happened, so what will they do to force AF to start? 

I'm also starting cycle monitoring whenever my next cycle starts.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

:hugs: ESwemba.

Congrats ickle! Awesome news!

AFM - I missed ov. this month as DH was away... but we're planning to do clomid and ovidrel next month, and maybe IUI. I don't know if maybe I want to try just the drugs so it's still a 'natural' conception...I don't know why but I see that as something special or if I'm being silly and it will never happen naturally, in which case I should go straight for the IUI....hmm, well a week and a couple of days until AF arrives to make the decision! I'm trying to get used to the idea of going for monitering before work and taking drugs that make me moody...

Should be fun I guess :wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I thought I would check in. How is everyone doing?
AFM: I will be taking my last dose of Letrozole tonight, I am taking 4 pills. I started taking one and each day increase by one. Monday I have an ultrasound to check my progress and hopefully I will be starting IUI this up coming week. My last ultrasound I had 10 foli on the right ovary and 9 on the left.


----------



## Tasha16

Feisty Fidget said:


> Tasha congratulations hun, that is awesome!
> 
> Can I ask if it was natural? x

Hi FF sorry for the late reply I have only just seen this, yes it was natural we was due to start ivf in jan this year but fell in oct it was a big surprise as I really didn't think it would happen naturally. Don't give up Huni am sure it will happen for u xx


----------



## Tasha16

Massive congratulations Ickle I'm really happy for u xx

I hope everybody else is well xx

AFM I had a scan on valentines day and we found out were having a boy, he is absolutely perfect and healthy xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Massive congratulations Ickle I'm really happy for u xx
> 
> I hope everybody else is well xx
> 
> AFM I had a scan on valentines day and we found out were having a boy, he is absolutely perfect and healthy xx

Congrats on being team blue Tasha!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

tasha - congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Massive congratulations Ickle I'm really happy for u xx
> 
> I hope everybody else is well xx
> 
> AFM I had a scan on valentines day and we found out were having a boy, he is absolutely perfect and healthy xx

Tasha that's wonderful news... so happy for you! :happydance::baby:


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

tasha congrats on the lil boy!


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Af arrived... starting clomid 50mg soon! I'm a bit too excited... I hope this is going to be it...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I thought I would check in before I take a nap. I have been so miserable because The trigger shot made me so uncomfortable all night I was having severe hot flashes and so emotional. I slept from 9pm to 12 am and was up on and off after that. IUI went great, They were able to put 25million in. We are waiting for me to ovulate, which they think it will be tonight. my biggest foli was 24.5. They let the hubby inject his sperm into me by pushing the plunger to the syringe. I think he felt good about doing that. There was mild cramping, but it was okay. They had me prop up for about 10 minutes and tomorrow morning hubby and I will BD. March 8th I have blood work to check my progesterone level and March 15th I have my blood work to find out if I get BFP or a BFN.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ella, good luck with your clomid cycle. I hope the clomid is just what you need to get your BFP!! :dust::dust:

@Pnut, I am glad that your IUI went well. Good luck!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## lucylou7

Tasha - congrats on team blue huni! 

Hope every one is ok? Sorry I've not been on for a while just trying to get my focus back...

AFM - we have our notes now from clinic makes for good reading! We also have a phone consultation at Harley street London to discuss ivm I really hope it some thing we can consider!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - what is lvm?

AFM - I go in for my transfer tomorrow .... excited ... nervous ... just a bunch of emotions really.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for your transfer Ash. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## pinkfee

Good Luck Ash! how many embies are you putting back?


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck Ash x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls, just waiting for the call about when to be there for the transfer! 

Pink - If they're not good quality I'll probably ask about putting 3 back but if they're great quality or higher I'll put two.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> lucy - what is lvm?
> 
> AFM - I go in for my transfer tomorrow .... excited ... nervous ... just a bunch of emotions really.

Good luck Ash. I am praying this is your cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!


----------



## fisher640

Rooting for you Ash!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Lucy, what is Ivm Hun? Xx

Good luck Ash, Ella and Pnuts I really hope this works for u all xx


I hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats on the baby boy tash :)

Well DH still has no concrete date for his operation, but we know it will be at some point in the next month :wacko: am easing myself into the fertility diet and have been vegetarian for the last week and pushing towards vegan in a month or so. Out of the blue DH has come home to tell me he wants to try the high juice diet! He is never interested in healthy eating so this has come at a bit of a shock, should have a huge impact on his fertility so very excited :dance:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys its in vitro maturation its where they collect the eggs at gv stage very immature and mature them in clinic, but you don't stimulate so its more natural not sure it would work for us and they only do this in London not where we live so this is why we have booked a phone consultation first, really hope its for us as when my eggs have been collected they've not been mature :-( 


Good luck with transfer ash

Hope every one else is ok x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

lucylou, that sounds very promising :)

For those of you that start IVF and are unable to proceed (due to immature eggs etc) what happens about fees? Do they give you another round to complete the process, or do you have to effectively pay 1.5 times? x


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucy, Good luck hun!!! I hope this other technique works for you!! :dust::dust:

@Fiesty, My clinic wouldn't charge you if you didn't respond well to the first round of meds and they weren't able to move forward with the ER. Unfortunatly you would loose the money that you paid for the fertility drugs, but they would change your next month's medicine protocol and try something different. The clinic I went to included the ER and ET in the fee that I paid up front so they wouldn't charge me twice for services they couldn't provide. I hope that makes sense. :shrug: Although I think every clinic is different and those are important questions that you will want to ask at the particular clinic you will be going to before you move forward with your IVF cycle.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucy - oh thanks for the explanation! I hope everything goes well with the phone consult and you guys can move forward! 

AFM - my progesterone is at 34 (I had it checked this morning), I go back next Wednesday for the beta and I also found out that they were able to freeze one embryo so I have a frostie! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> lucy - oh thanks for the explanation! I hope everything goes well with the phone consult and you guys can move forward!
> 
> AFM - my progesterone is at 34 (I had it checked this morning), I go back next Wednesday for the beta and I also found out that they were able to freeze one embryo so I have a frostie! Woohoo! :happydance:

WOOO HOOO!! That is great news Ash!!!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck with everything. I am going to pop by your journal later as well. :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wanna! Did you find out the sexes yet?!


----------



## ickle pand

Great news Ash. Did they put back 2 embies then?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle - yes 2 embies transferred and one :cold:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks wanna! Did you find out the sexes yet?!

Your welcome!!! :winkwink:I will find out the genders next week. I have my regular OB appointment on Monday 03/11, but I am not totally sure if they will do an ultrasound or tell me the genders on this day. But, I have my level 2 ultrasound on Friday 03/15 so during that appointment I should find out the genders for sure as long as both babies cooperate. Fingers crossed we know for sure by the 15th!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

Exciting! Got everything crossed that this is your time :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - I really can't wait to find out! Are you hoping for one of each ... ?

ickle - thanks! I really want it to be my time ... I'm getting so tired of all of the tests and waiting ...


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> wanna - I really can't wait to find out! Are you hoping for one of each ... ?
> 
> ickle - thanks! I really want it to be my time ... I'm getting so tired of all of the tests and waiting ...

I would be happy with two boys or a boy and a girl, although of course the hope is that regardless of their genders I hope that they are healthy. :thumbup: My gender guess is a boy and a girl for my twins because their heart beats have consistently been different. One always has a faster heart beat that ranges from 14o to 170 and the other twin always has a slower heart beat that ranges from 120 to 135. They say that girls have faster heart beats then boys do. Although DH is guessing two boys, so it will be exciting to finally find out for sure!! :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
Ash~ I am so happy for you!
wanna~I can't wait to see what you are having!

AFM~I am still in the 2ww. Today is 6dpiui. Tomorrow I have blood work to check my progesterone level. Next Friday I have blood work to see if IUI worked.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I started clomid 2 days ago. So far I feel really good :) I keep waking up in the night with random thoughts that don't make sense, but apart from that, my moods have been better not worse! Maybe it's because I'm finally not relying on a completely natural cycle, I dunno.

Goodluck ash and pnuts!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - obviously 2 healthy babies is the most important! Which you have but the genders are a bonus! Especially if it's what you wanted! 

pnuts - good luck with the results of your IUI! I really hope it works out for you :hugs:

ella - yeah clomid isn't so bad, good luck with everything!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ella, you lucky thing ;) I hated clomid - would randomly burst into tears at the most awkward of times :wacko: Thank goodness I don't have to go through that again!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Haha I'm on a low dose so I'm sure that's why I feel okay.. of course in two or three days times when all the doses have built up in my system I might not feel as great ;)

In fact, I feel so good I keep looking at the medication and wondering if they gave me the wrong thing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ella - I had that happen to me where I was fine but then by the 3rd night I was having hot flashes. I'm sure due to the fact that it is building up in your system!


----------



## ickle pand

I got really emotional on clomid, not so much when I was taking it but later in the cycle. I think it's all the extra hormones floating around your system.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I can't wait


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> wanna - obviously 2 healthy babies is the most important! Which you have but the genders are a bonus! Especially if it's what you wanted!
> 
> pnuts - good luck with the results of your IUI! I really hope it works out for you :hugs:
> 
> ella - yeah clomid isn't so bad, good luck with everything!

Thanks a bunch Ash! I hope this will be my BFP


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks FF I really cannot wait to meet him and still can't believe it's finally happened xx

Good luck to everybody else I really hope and pray u all get ur bfp's xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

How's everyone doing?

I've taken all my clomid now and have a us tomorrow to see what's going on. Had a good few days of headaches since I stopped taking the clomid but have also had a virus of some sort so just generally feeling euch - I hope that doesn't decrease my chances too much....

Any news to report?


----------



## ashknowsbest

People actually say that if you're sick, you have slightly better chance of getting pregnant because your immune system is weak ... so FX'd for you! I hope you have some good follicles at your u/s! 

I'm just waiting for Wednesday ... that's my beta to see if this second IVF worked.


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're right there Ash, I had an arthritis flare up around the time I think I got pregnant and I think it made all the difference. Your body is too busy fighting the illness (or in my case fighting myself) to pay too much attention anything else.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ooh I hope that's true - it would make all these horrible symptoms worth it!!!

ash I really hope it's your turn!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I had one follie at 16mm today. I was imagining more than one after taking the clomid especially because I already ovulate, but I guess I shouldn't complain!

They were happy that the clomid didn't affect my lining at all, and it was nice and thick already. Going back in 2 days to see what's happening with the follie and if I should use the ovidrel yet.


----------



## ickle pand

Did you have any smaller ones Ella? Hopefully it's a big fat juicy one by the time you go back. I think clomid can help the quality and well as the quantity dependant on what days you take it.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I had lots of smaller ones apparently... I don't know what that means though because they didn't even bother measuring them because they are small. I know my ovaries anyway look polycystic although I don't have PCOS (no other symptoms) so maybe that's just what it was... either way I'm half hoping because it was just 2 days after stopping the clomid, by the time I go back there will be a couple more.. wishful thinking but hey it keeps me going! ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Every month your ovaries start to develop multiple follicles and then (unmedicated) usually one will take over as the dominant follicle and the others will stop progressing, however in medicated cycles, depending on how you react to the dosage of drugs, you can have a few follicles that develop to maturity :)


----------



## sugarpi24

A Had a dream the other night that my cyst didn't go away and we would have to take more time off. :( than I had a dream that I got a bfp last night and how I knew I was preggo for sure was that I glittered like Edward in twilight lol when I went into the sun :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative beta.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

Ash~ I am so sorry hun. Are you okay?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm ... I've cried a lot and I'm still crying but I'll get better over time. It's a similar process to the grieving process .... I've been sad, now I have to get angry and go through the stages, I'll survive. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

What are you doing next Ash?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not sure yet. I do have a :cold: from this cycle so I will be using that but I'm not sure when. I might do another fresh and save the :cold:. I just need to talk to my doctor and see what he says.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah see what the dr says and I mentioned this in another thread but ask about having a endo scratch during the cycle before ET. IT seems to increase implantatioin rates.

AFM - will anyone take a look at my chart. I am beside myself right now. It seems I am having a very long LP with negative HPTS. I dont know what to think. i did have a Corpus Luteum cysts 2 cycles ago do you think that would be causing me problems now??????


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Ash :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Ash I am sorry....:hugs: x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

So sorry to hear that Ash. :cry:

Feel good x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ash~ I wish you the best of luck hun. You do what you need to do in order to get better.


----------



## MommaCupcake

Hi ladies, I am back after about a year on this forum and looking forward to getting to know many of you! I have been TTC for over 2 years after a MC at 9 wks. I have my first appointment with the OBGYN I've been referred to tomorrow morning to review TSH and Prolactin levels and discuss next steps. Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Well I went in today and my follie had grown to 20mm, and bloodwork shows my LH is already surging, and the nurse said it's too late to do the ovidrel shot...

Hmm... I hope the clomid did something with the egg quality or whatever :wacko:

I feel like this is just another waste of cycle...


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome back momma!

ella - hopefully you will still catch the eggy! Are you doing IUI or TI?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

TI :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I think you are still in good shape. Your body is doing what it naturally wants to do adn you didnt have to do the trigger to force it to ovulate. This si your body also telling you that this eggy is mature and ready for the sperm! I am keeping everything crossed hun!


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry ash :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella, never give up hope :flower:

Ash, I am sorry lovely :( x


----------



## jules87

I'm new to this particular thread. Been TTC #1 for a little over a year now.
:wave:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome jules....have you been to an RE? have you gotten a dx yet?


----------



## jules87

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome jules....have you been to an RE? have you gotten a dx yet?

Since I'm so new I have no idea what RE and dx are. :shrug: I'm just now considering going to my Dr. about this and going from there. So any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sugarpi24

I would go to your doctor just to get things checked out and make sure everything is in order :) do you have irregular cycles?


----------



## jules87

sugarpi24 said:


> I would go to your doctor just to get things checked out and make sure everything is in order :) do you have irregular cycles?

Yes, fortunately I'm very regular.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh sorry Jules! yes RE is a reproductive Endocrinologist and Dx means diagnosis. Please let us know if you have any questions, we are more than happy to help.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the group Jules, I hope you wont be with us long - in the nicest possible way :flower:

Still no operation date for DH :( It is almost a week later then they said they would contact us. Very paranoid he has gotten 'lost' from the waiting list again!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls hope your all ok 

Ash - sorry for BFN :-( 

Ickle - check your ticker out!  

Ella - good luck with the IUI 

FF - sorry to here no date yet, get them chased huni 

TTC - hope your ok Hun? 

Pink - how are you Hun? Hope your well x

Welcome to the newbies 

AFM - well I don't think IVM is for us :-( we've had a phone consultation and spoke to some other clinics so I think we're going to try short protocol with ICSI I can't remember If I've told you as I know I haven't been on here that much but we got our 1st cycle back and we have transferred from st Mary's in Manchester to care Manchester we have our appointment 15 April so we will see what they say x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Rough rough day today.

My younger SIL announced she is 3 months pg.

She only started TTC a few months back...

And they know we've been TTC a long time.

We're a very close family, so now it's all going to be babies and strollers and shower parties.... I think I'm going to stay away :nope:

And of course, they'll be giving my ILs the first grandchild.


----------



## MrsOvey

Hello all, new to this thread, my husband and i have been trying for a baby for 3 years now, he has 3 children from a previous marriage and i have none, have never been pregnant. 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella great big massive hugs :hugs: This is my greatest fear, my younger SIL will give the in-laws the first grandchildren (despite us actually trying before they even got together :() I don't think there is anything wrong with you staying away sweet - Life is so unfair :(


----------



## jules87

Ella :hugs: I wouldn't blame you for staying away from all the baby stuff. I've been doing that for a little while now too.

MrsOvey- welcome to the group!

Update here: DH and I decided to wait until he's out of school to do any fertility testing. So we have a year and a half of just trying, no assistance, no testing. I was relieved that we came to that conclusion, but all I can think is "What if we go another year and a half without conceiving." :nope:

Also I'm going to make an appointment to make sure I'm not a "carrier" for Tuberous Schlerosis. My brother has it, so its possible that I have the mutated gene that can cause any future children of mine to actually end up with the disease.

Needless to say, I"m stressed. 

Hope you all have a good day/ week. Stay positive and I hope you get your BFPs!


----------



## missmcal24

Hello!

I have never used a forum like this for support or advice before. Quite frankly i never thought anybody would take me seriously or would tell me other things like im too young etc. I am 24 years old and stopped taking the contraceptive pill micrognon 30 25 months ago. 25 MONTHS!! I never realised how hard it can be ttc. Especially when i just assumed that being younger was more of a pro health wise. Mind you i am a smoker ( i am quitting) and overweight. But i know girls my ages or younger who have been particularly naughty - done drugs, drank way too alchohol and partied like no ones business- and have conceived. So i almost feel like im being punished for something.:cry: My partner already has a son, and is healthy so im not concerned about his fertility. I did suffer with appendicitis and peritonitis when i was 4, i was very poorly and its left a very unsightly scar which is tight but causes no problems as far as i know. When i raised concerns with my Dr i dont think he took me seriously, i had a blood test which apparently was normal and that was the end of that. I just want some advice on what to do next?

x


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Hi girls hope your all ok
> 
> Pink - how are you Hun? Hope your well x
> 
> Welcome to the newbies
> 
> AFM - well I don't think IVM is for us :-( we've had a phone consultation and spoke to some other clinics so I think we're going to try short protocol with ICSI I can't remember If I've told you as I know I haven't been on here that much but we got our 1st cycle back and we have transferred from st Mary's in Manchester to care Manchester we have our appointment 15 April so we will see what they say x

Hey Lucy, have developed itching all over the last couple of weeks which can be really irritating its down to something called obstetric cholestasis so i've been having regular blood tests and more fetal heart monitoring to make sure babies are okay... big news is that i'm booked in for a c-section this fri!!! very scary that these babies will be here before I know it! 

So glad you got your 1st cycle back, its only right afterall they put you through. Good luck for your next apt in April, I think short protocol is just as effective as the long so I really hope this is the plan that will work. 

Ella - its very hard, but try not to get too down about 1st grandchilds, all grandchildren are loved, cos whatever gender the baby she has you could have the other and then that will still be the first boy/girl etc... but do what you have to and if staying away from the babystuff helps just do that. :hugs:

Hello to the newbies, I have found this to be the best thread on bnb and these girls are so supportive, so they'll make you feel very welcome and not alone! 

missmcal - due to your age unfortunately you probably will be fobbed off by doctors because in their eyes you've got plenty of time re: your biological clock. I only really started to want children in my late twenties but i'd suggest that if your GP isn't taking you seriously, try another until someone is prepared to send you for further tests. Make your diet as healthy as it can be (i.e. plenty of fruit and veg), stop smoking asap, reduce alcohol intake, start taking vitamin tablets, exercise and maybe start to temp your cycle. The more you understand your cycle and when you ovulate the more evidence you'll be able to give your doctors when you go to see them. Also don't just assume because your OH has a son that he's also not adding to the problems, could have been a fluke or that his previous partner was super fertile! Good Luck.


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks for the welcomes - i can understand how you're all feeling, especially being around pregnant women and new mums.

What makes me feel worse is everyone asking, when are we going to be having a baby, none of them know my problems, so i just say 'not yet' or 'when we're ready'. I get it from work, friends and family. The 'you'll be a great mum' is a particular favourite of mine. 

I've been feeling quite emotional today, i told another lose friend of mine today that we'd been referred, she said 'that's a good thing right' i replied of course it is, but revealing it to someone made me feel like a failure all over again. 

I've got 7 god children! Yes, 7! And one niece, all of which i love dearly, but to have my child call me mummy, and tell me they love me, would be simply the best thing in the world xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hello to all the new ladies!! I see there are a couple of other stepmoms on here now. :) I was in the same boat. My DH has a child from a previous marriage and you know what, turns out my husband was actually the bigger fertility issue. We have no idea how he managed to have a child before (but his exW was known to be sleeping around so there's that.)

I would suggest starting with BBT and opks if you guys haven't tried that yet and really get to know your cycle. Doctors are more likely to take you seriously if you can walk in their office and plunk down a big pile of data.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink OMG where on earth has the time gone?!?! Wishing you lots of luck my sweet :) x


----------



## pinkfee

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pink OMG where on earth has the time gone?!?! Wishing you lots of luck my sweet :) x

I know right!? I never thought we'd get here either.. thank you x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
My first IUI did not work:( Now I am starting my 2nd IUI process. I start Letrozole tomorrow.


----------



## fisher640

pinkfee said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Pink OMG where on earth has the time gone?!?! Wishing you lots of luck my sweet :) x
> 
> I know right!? I never thought we'd get here either.. thank you xClick to expand...

So true!


----------



## Britta C

Hello everyone!
I'm new to this forum, but definitely not new to TTC! My DH and I have been TTC for 1 year and 5 months now, though it usually feels like much longer than that. DH has a SA that was completely normal. My blood work was also normal. Never any serious issues in my past and until the last few months had very regular 32 day cycles!
Doc thinks that I'm simply not O'ing. She prescribed my Clomid. I take my last pill tonight and I'm hopeful that this will help! No monitoring or anything. The only thing she told me to do was use OPK.

I don't really chart. I use an app on my phone to monitor my cycles, but as far as taking temps and stuff, I've never tried it. Since I'm currently on CD7, I guess it wouldn't really matter this month, but does anyone have any suggestions on how to get started? 

I hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome Britta!

pnuts im sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - I can not believe it Hun Friday arghhhh I can't wait to see pictures and agree with the others where has the time gone! Thank you for your best wishes  I think when ttc you spend half your time wishing time away ready for your next step/treatment I just want to get there :-( make sure you keep us posted and I hope every thing goes well xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies, Today I start my Letrozole:happydance: Let IUI #2 cycle begin, I pray to god this IUI works.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Any of you ladies going to be doing IUI, please feel free to join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1787457-march-april-iuis.html#post26203485


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for the positive vibes pnut :dance:


----------



## MsShona

I've been TTC since Feb. 2012. My cycles are only 24-25 days, so it's been more than 13...I would say maybe 16 cycles. I'm 34 and my BF is 25 with a two and a half year old daughter. So I'm pretty convinced the issue is with me. :sad1:

Call me a worry-wart, but I kinda figured that something was wrong after three cycles went by. I began charting and temping...but to no avail. My periods had changed in the past 5-7 years, so I figured I would go to a doctor and just double-check what was going on. Initially I thought I had fibroids (my Grandma had a hysterectomy in her late 30s due to fibroids). But the ultrasound found no fibroids. It did find a really big nabothian cyst (like to the tune of 4cm in diameter! :shock: ). But it was too far away from my OS to be causing any blockage. I was sent for an MRI, mainly so that the cyst could be examined further. That when it was found that I have adenomyosis.

After this, I was sent for an HSG which determined my tubes to be clear. That was last August, and I was really hoping that it would clear the cobwebs out and I would conceive soon. But :nope: !

Around this time I started playing with supplements. Initially I started B-Complex and progesterone cream in the second part of my cycle. I found that my PMS has really improved. Then I added serrapeptase into the mix in case I had adhesions and scarring in there. I have several scars on my legs from a bad car accident I was in, and was sort of using those to gauge its effectiveness. After two bottles, I didn't see enough of an improvement to justify the expense. Plus you have to take so many pills a day (9), it was sort of annoying.

I also started a multi-vitamin and an Omega oil blend. When the multi-vitamin ran out, I replaced with a prenatal vitamin specifically. Also I had a prescription of iron; but I wasn't so good about taking it. My new doctor strongly suggested I get back on the program, so I brought an over-the-counter pill. At the start of the year, I started taking Vitex. This is my first cycle trying Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen/Bee Propolis.

I personally think that I have endometriosis; since for a few years after stopping the pill in my early 20s, I had pain-free periods. But now, the pain is back (has been for 5 years or so). However the 3 doctors I've gone to are not convinced. My latest doctor (who I really like), said she is not convinced I ovulate every cycle. See ordered a blood progesterone test. I just took it last week, so I don't know the results. My thyroid and prolactin were tested before...all ok. :thumbup:

It seems like the next step would be Clomid. While I would be ready, I'm sort of bummed that my body can't just get with the program naturally. Ironically, I had two accidental pregnancies years ago...one in my late teens, and the other in my early 20s. In both cases I opted to terminate since I was a student and had no way to support myself...much less a child. Now I wonder what the heck happened between then and now? It was like I would BD once and 'BOOM' miss AF! I do remember that with the first, I had implantation spotting and very, very sore boobs. However the second relayed no symptoms until no AF showed. So this time around, I always feel left in the dark with symptom checking. :shrug:

Of course I'm petrified that I just waited too long. On my mother's side, it's hard to find women to relate to in that my mother and grandmother were both done with having children while in their 20s still. My Dad's sister did have her only son at age 41 and didn't have too many problems conceiving him. Also his mother (my Grandmother) had children until her early 40s.

It's also very hard not having an answer. I tell myself that if I get a bfp, it won't matter anyway what wrong with me. But with each cycle that fails, I get all fired up again to solve the problem (whatever it may be).


----------



## MrsOvey

Hi MsShona, sorry to read how much you have gone through, like you i've always known that something was wrong with me and i really blame myself for a lack of a child. 

Not having an answer to something you want so desperately is a devastating feeling, i can totally understand where you are coming from. 

You seem further ahead in your journey than i am as i have yet to see a specialist or have any scans done, although i did have a few many years ago, they wouldn't be taken in to consideration now.

Have the supplements helped your cycles at all? i was debating on whether or not to start taking any or whether i should wait until i have had all my tests done as i don't want them to half mask any thing if you know what i mean?

What's next for you? Have you phoned to get your results? 

Let us know how you get on? And good luck xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ms Shona, I can't answer your questions about supplements but I think it's well worth getting your OH tested. There's always a chance that he could have a low count and there's lifestyle changes and supplements he can take to boost his numbers to give you the best chance possible. It just seems to me that some doctors are very gung ho about treatments and procedures for women without looking at the full picture, if you know what I mean. There's no point getting you ovulating well if his swimmers aren't as good as they could be.


----------



## Tasha16

So sorry Ash xx

Welcome to all the newbies  xx

Omg Pink I can't believe it's this Friday, good luck and I cannot wait to see the pics xx

Hello and good luck to everybody else xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My progesterone came back better than it's ever been. It was 17 (or 55 depending on what unit you use). Last time it was 12 (30-something) so it lookedlike clomid helped somewhat, as I heard higher progesterone means a better quality egg..ooh I'm getting all hopeful ;)


----------



## MsShona

MrsOvey said:


> Have the supplements helped your cycles at all? i was debating on whether or not to start taking any or whether i should wait until i have had all my tests done as i don't want them to half mask any thing if you know what i mean?

I think so. Last year, I would have pretty annoying PMS; with low back pain, engorged boobs, and GI issues for 24 hours prior to bleeding. Now, my PMS is much better (just slight cramping all localized to the uterus). I also used to have crazy clotting. Now it's just moderate clotting.

I started taking B-Complex and Progesterone cream around the same time. That's when things started to improve. Not sure which one did the trick though. :shrug:

In regards to tests, I don't think the supplements could have influenced what I had (HSG, MRI, Ultrasound, prolactin & thyroid). I did have a test for hemoglobin which ruled me as anemic before the iron pills. In addition to my progesterone test, I had a follow-up anemia test.



> What's next for you? Have you phoned to get your results?

I have another appointment on 4/17/13. :winkwink:



> Let us know how you get on? And good luck xx

Thank you....you too!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to all the newbies - despite sadly being a veteran TTCer, I don't like to play around with supplements too much, unless I know specifically what I am trying to treat ie when my CM dried up due to clomid I took EPO and a few other bits and pieces. I was very careful to stick to recommended levels as didn't want to risk any damage.

The juicer has arrived! Have already realized that this is going to be a huge cost! We're looking at almost double our food budget cost for the both of us - I keep trying to think that this is going to result in great health benefits for us both (hopefully a baby too ;)) but am not looking forward to the 3 day total juice detox :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am currently taking 500mgs of coq10 and pregnitude which my RE said would help with my upcoming IVF. I added in the royal jelly on my own. She said it was fine but didn't think it would help. My day 3 LH, FSH, and E2 levels have all gone from questionable to ideal. Remember it takes about 3 months for any type of supplement to help.

I know LTTTC does make you question youself and your body but keep your chin up hun, it will happen. We all just need to have faith.


----------



## ttcbaby117

SHona - if you feel like you might have endo....be persistent about getting having a lap to check for it. Many dr dismiss endo and it isn't found until we have put our bodies through so many fertility treatments. It is unfair to us.....insurance will cover it and it is an out patient surgery.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Pnuts--welcome to the femara club!! I have a femara baby on the way. It took us 3 cycles on it and some very calculated BDing!

And I'm on the wrong page to see the username but the lady with the really long post who has the OH with the 2.5 yo--my DH (supposedly) has a son from a previous relationship. Turns out he was the biggest problem. And most likely the kid isn't his. It never hurts to have a SA done. My hubby was so convinced he was fine that he didn't want to have it done but I am so glad he placated me!


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks MsShona, i think i'll wait before taking anymore supplements, i'm paranoid that it's going to change my results and will try and start when i've actually seen the FS.

I think i'm going a little bit mad lately tho, everyday my husband gets home before me and the poor thing knows i'm going to text to ask if we've had any post. I have however booked an appt with doctor to discuss PCOS as he mentioned it before and i'm going to ask for a scan through him to see whether that'll speed things up when i get to the FS xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

What is my problem? I'm such a loser! I decided to test today at 9dpo and it was BFN. Grr.. I'm so annoyed at myself! I could have had another 5 days enjoying the 'might be pregnant' phase, and I ruined it!

Sorry to come in and vent without even asking how anyone is. I feel very selfish too now :(

Hope everyone is ok and is having a good weekend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella with both my pregnancies I would never have got a hint of a line at 9dpo :hugs: There is still time! My rule of thumb is if I will question the results of a test (too early, not FMU etc) then I won't test - saves lots of tears, tantrums and disappointment :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I only tested when my temp stayed up at 13 dpo (my LP was 11-12 days). So the only time I tested I was pregnant. BBT was my life saver. I couldn't take the tears anymore.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I can never resist :dohh:

I dont track temps anymore but the month I had a chemical I did and the reason I tested was because I had an implantation dip at 7dpo, so I tested at 10dpo. Since I stopped temping I've been consistently making myself miserable for no reason!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Ella :hugs:

Perhaps you should stop temping once ovulation is confirmed and don't test until you are officially late by at least one day - this has been an absolute lifesaver for me when the stresses of LTTTC have gotten too much. I now make sure that I stick to both rules as it saves a lot of stress and upset :flower:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Ella :hugs:
> 
> Perhaps you should stop temping once ovulation is confirmed and don't test until you are officially late by at least one day - this has been an absolute lifesaver for me when the stresses of LTTTC have gotten too much. I now make sure that I stick to both rules as it saves a lot of stress and upset :flower:

I totally had to quit temping all together. It was certainly a good learning tool but then I became addicted and I had so many 'perfect' looking charts that looked like I was pregnant they ended up causing me more stress than it was worth. 

I would occassionally just check a temp for a day or two in a cycle, like if I felt O pains I would check a temp the following day just to verify it was my 'warm' time.


----------



## fisher640

I know its not the topic of this forum but since ive been with you all since page 1 and Aug 31st 2011. I just wanted to let you all know that I finally graduated yesterday when I gave birth to a baby girl. It was such a long time in coming I'm not sure it's even sunk in yet. I still follow the thread because it was always such a source of support for me. Thank you all for being here. LTTTC is truly awful and I really hope this thread can produce some more graduates soon, there are far too few graduates but I know we all still follow this thread and are rooting for you all. 

:hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Aww congratulations Fisher I can't believe u have had her already, u must be over the moon. What u called her? Also congrats on graduating xx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Fisher!


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations fisher! Wonderful news :)


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> I know its not the topic of this forum but since ive been with you all since page 1 and Aug 31st 2011. I just wanted to let you all know that I finally graduated yesterday when I gave birth to a baby girl. It was such a long time in coming I'm not sure it's even sunk in yet. I still follow the thread because it was always such a source of support for me. Thank you all for being here. LTTTC is truly awful and I really hope this thread can produce some more graduates soon, there are far too few graduates but I know we all still follow this thread and are rooting for you all.
> 
> :hugs:

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. :flower: I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/9ff4447e36lationjpg.jpg

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/04cf875d.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Fisher that is flipping fantastic news :)

What is your beautiful girl called? Would love to see a pic, completely understand if you'd rather not though.

Although there are few that graduate, those that do are a constant inspiration :) x


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Fisher!! :dance:


----------



## lucylou7

Fisher - congrata-blooming-lations that's great, agree with FF and would love to see a picture too xx


----------



## pinkfee

fisher640 said:


> I know its not the topic of this forum but since ive been with you all since page 1 and Aug 31st 2011. I just wanted to let you all know that I finally graduated yesterday when I gave birth to a baby girl. It was such a long time in coming I'm not sure it's even sunk in yet. I still follow the thread because it was always such a source of support for me. Thank you all for being here. LTTTC is truly awful and I really hope this thread can produce some more graduates soon, there are far too few graduates but I know we all still follow this thread and are rooting for you all.
> 
> :hugs:

Hear hear fisher, I was also one of the originals and gave birth to boy/girl twins last fri 22march. This thread got me through the worst time and I will be forever grateful for feisty for starting it
I wish u all the luck in the world and know that it can happen

Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Pink! Off to stalk now.....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats Fisher!


----------



## Tarotempres

Congrats Fisher. Best of luck


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I feel weird this cycle. My first IUI cycle was awful and I got sick from the trigger shot and I was so cramped up. After my second IUI I have had no problems. I hope this time around works. I cramped a little during my IUI because of the catheter but that was all. I feel awesome today.


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I feel weird this cycle. My first IUI cycle was awful and I got sick from the trigger shot and I was so cramped up. After my second IUI I have had no problems. I hope this time around works. I cramped a little during my IUI because of the catheter but that was all. I feel awesome today.

I am glad that your second IUI cycle is going smoother than the first one. :thumbup: I have everything crossed for you and I am sending you lots of baby dust, I hope this IUI cycle ends with a BFP!!! :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/wish-you-good-luck-melaka-malaysia1152_12983688173-tpfil02aw-5737.jpg

When is your testing date for this cycle hun? :winkwink:

I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend!! :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck pnuts! Glad ur feeling ok this cycle x

AFM - I have no idea what my body is doing. My LH surge was 17 days ago, so I should have got AF 2 days ago. Last two days I've had killer cramps and a bit of red spotting, but no bleeding yet. I'm PMSing like crazy and having hot flushes all the time. Maybe this is the clomid finally causing me problems? I've heard clomid can increase luteal phase, but seriously twice already I've had such cramps I've gone to the bathroom and expected to see blood, and then the second time there was a bit... but now, nothing, except mild cramps.

I just want to start next month already :( I was thinking of booking a lap to check for endo cos I always have bad cramps.


----------



## ickle pand

I had hardly any bleeding with clomid, just spotting. The clinic tried to tell me that it wasn't clomid but its fairly obvious that it was.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Clomid made me spot like mad before my period, also increased cramps and luetal phase.

But it did result in a :bfp: twice in 11 cycles, so definitely worth the symptoms and craziness :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Feisty Fidget said:


> Clomid made me spot like mad before my period, also increased cramps and luetal phase.

AF came properly today! Feisty, that's exactly what I had... 2 days spotting and crazy cramps, then the bleeding started... and more cramps... I thought I was going to pass out from the pain.

Thank goodness the cramps have gone now...

Thanks so much for your replies I don't know what I would without you girls :) It's funny how sometimes you get more support and understand from a bunch of strangers online than people in real life who can be insensitive as anything!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Thanks so much for your replies I don't know what I would without you girls :) It's funny how sometimes you get more support and understand from a bunch of strangers online than people in real life who can be insensitive as anything!

I gave up talking to my family as if I heard 'you're trying too hard' one more time, I feared I'd be arrested for murder!
I love how people with children believe they are experts on infertility and woe betide if as an infertile you try to argue with them - they clearly have the greater knowledge on the subject ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh yes, they are wise and know EVERTHING....we are just not letting it happen because we stress to much, don't raise our hips after sex, don't have sex enough, and my all time favorite.......thinking to much about it!!!!! Bottom line it is our fault why we haven't gotten pregnant !


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I feel weird this cycle. My first IUI cycle was awful and I got sick from the trigger shot and I was so cramped up. After my second IUI I have had no problems. I hope this time around works. I cramped a little during my IUI because of the catheter but that was all. I feel awesome today.
> 
> I am glad that your second IUI cycle is going smoother than the first one. :thumbup: I have everything crossed for you and I am sending you lots of baby dust, I hope this IUI cycle ends with a BFP!!! :dust::dust: :dust:
> 
> https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/wish-you-good-luck-melaka-malaysia1152_12983688173-tpfil02aw-5737.jpg
> 
> When is your testing date for this cycle hun? :winkwink:
> 
> I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend!! :flower:Click to expand...



I am doing great and thank you Wanna. I have a beta 4/12. I am not doing testing by myself at all. Just the blood work and if its a BFP I will take a test to have proof to see for myself.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I went for my day 3 ultrasound and my lining was at 8mm... too thick... I really feel something isn't right. :(

I'm phoning the specialist this afternoon to find out what is wrong. I can't help but think that the nurses and ultrasound technicians are ignoring something here...

Why would I want to take clomid if there's something else preventing me getting pregnant?!


----------



## Tasha16

Massive congratulations pink what did u call them, and can't wait to see a pic (if u want to share one) xx


----------



## pinkfee

Tasha16 said:


> Massive congratulations pink what did u call them, and can't wait to see a pic (if u want to share one) xx

Thanks Tasha Ana Catherine and Ewan Adam, there's a pic in my pregnancy journal

hope you're well x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella - if you need to take clomid again, having a thick lining is actually a good thing. Clomid can thin your lining right down, making implantation difficult. If yours is too thick now, then maybe the clomid will balance it out :)

Pink those names are beautiful :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pink I posted on your journal too but just to say it again - your twins are adorable :)

Fesity - maybe you're right - I hope so. The doc. said I should go ahead and take the clomid - I'm just worried that there is an underlying reason as to why the lining was thick... but anyway I'll ignore it for now and see what happens...


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Ella and Feisty


----------



## Tasha16

Aww they are lovely names huni, yes I'm good thanks xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How is everyone? I hope all is well


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies,
> How is everyone? I hope all is well

Not much here. Took last dose of clomid today, going in on Thurs for u/s. Started taking mucinex 200mg 3x a day for cm production to counteract clomid's affect... wonder if it will do anything?

Nice progesterone levels pnuts :) Good luck on friday!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still plodding along waiting for an op date :(

Oh and seemed to have had a super late ovulation this month, hoping it's just a one off!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

Hope every one is ok? 

Ella - sorry the witch should :-( 

FF - any update on op date?

Punts - good luck ! 

I went for my private consultation today at care manchester and it went well the whole experience was completely different to what we experienced at st Mary's. I had a 3d scan and the nurse said that my right ovary looked boarder line PCOS but she would discuss with the doctor.
We saw the doctor and discussed previous 2 cycles and the doctor has said every thing seems back to front with my cycles for example if I had PCOS then when they reduced me on menopur I would have got less eggs but this was the opposite to what happenened. 

He said he would like to try short protocol with ICSI and would hope with the change of protocol that I would get at least 1 mature egg as its un likely I'm going to get a lot more, if it doesn't then work then we would have to look at considering donor egg... 

He has suggested we have a few further tests before requesting treatment and he is writing to our doctor to see if we can get these on the NHS and if not we will pay through care here is to hoping... 

Hope every one else is ok Louise


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope every one is ok?
> 
> Ella - sorry the witch should :-(
> 
> FF - any update on op date?
> 
> Punts - good luck !
> 
> I went for my private consultation today at care manchester and it went well the whole experience was completely different to what we experienced at st Mary's. I had a 3d scan and the nurse said that my right ovary looked boarder line PCOS but she would discuss with the doctor.
> We saw the doctor and discussed previous 2 cycles and the doctor has said every thing seems back to front with my cycles for example if I had PCOS then when they reduced me on menopur I would have got less eggs but this was the opposite to what happenened.
> 
> He said he would like to try short protocol with ICSI and would hope with the change of protocol that I would get at least 1 mature egg as its un likely I'm going to get a lot more, if it doesn't then work then we would have to look at considering donor egg...
> 
> He has suggested we have a few further tests before requesting treatment and he is writing to our doctor to see if we can get these on the NHS and if not we will pay through care here is to hoping...
> 
> Hope every one else is ok Louise



I hope everything works out for you hun. If this IUI didn't work I have to wait 3 months to do another because hubby will be at training, but it is cutting it close after that because he has training again in Oct. Early 2014 he will be deploying


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lucy, if you don't mind me asking, how much was the private consultation?


----------



## gilmore85

Hi ladies :wave: haven't posted in here for a while as had nothing to report, but now got my referral through for the fertility clinic, first appointment is 30th April!


----------



## lucylou7

Hope you don't have to wait huni where will your hubby be training? 

FF - of course I don't mind Hun it's £175 but as we got our cycle transferred over we may get this back but it was well worth it complete different experience to where I previously was x

Gilmore - that's blooming fantastic Hun  not long now x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lucylou7 said:


> Hope you don't have to wait huni where will your hubby be training?
> 
> FF - of course I don't mind Hun it's £175 but as we got our cycle transferred over we may get this back but it was well worth it complete different experience to where I previously was x
> 
> Gilmore - that's blooming fantastic Hun  not long now x

My husband is going to Fort Lee, VA and we are stationed in Colo Spgs CO. So we will be far away from each other for 3 months. He is doing trainging to get his staff sgt


----------



## Tella

HI girl :hi: Hope you dont mind if i join you girls here.

Ive been TTC since June 2010 and have had a Lap, OD, Hys, 4 x IUI and 2 IVFs and all still BFN's. Now on my second natural cycle since my last IUI with intralipds thinking it might help with implantation issues. Im using a CBFM to track O as temping is to stressful and OPKs is just horrible. Next month i will be using a Fertility booster that has apparently worked wonders for loads of ladies and im praying it will help me as well. Hopefully the first pack will work and i can donate my second one to my BFF who is also struggling.

If still nothing by September, we plan on going for IVF#3 but might switch clinics not sure yet. If the booster packs wont work im gonna ask my FS to give me Femara with TI but with no monitoring, just need a push to O earlier and not only on CD21-24 like end of last year, this year has been better luckily.

Hope you ladies get your bfps soon as well, i know this is hard journey but it will definitely be worth it one day!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome Tella!

Good luck with the fertility booster..


Bad news for me... clomid made me ovulate super early. My bloodwork this morning showed I'd already ovulated by today (day 11). I've never had that before and wasn't at all prepared... which sadly means I'm out for this month... not even a chance :(

Oh, the wonders of drugs... you're meant to ovulate minimum 4 days after stopping clomid and it's only been 1.5 days....

Shame.


----------



## pinkfee

gilmore85 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: haven't posted in here for a while as had nothing to report, but now got my referral through for the fertility clinic, first appointment is 30th April!

Excellent news gilmore good luck! 

Sorry ella that is very annoying x


----------



## sugarpi24

Doing our IUI sunday' I hope it works this tine even though I only have one follicle!!! Please please work!!! :/


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gilmore that is awesome :dance:

Lucy, we were offered a consultation at our local private hospital and it was £250 for an hour, I was tempted but worried they would just try to tell me I needed all these extra tests before they could give us any advice - may re-consider though :)

Ella, I'm so sorry hun - that must be super frustrating :(

Welcome Tella - what is this fertility booster?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sorry about your BFN pnuts :( Hope you're ok.


----------



## lucylou7

Good luck sugar hope all went ok today hun 

Welcome tella hope you don't need to go for IVF 3 Hun 

FF you never know what they will say and some tests you may be covered by the NHS that's what this specialist we have seen is asking our doctor if the tests are covered under the NHS have you rung other clinics seen what there costs are?


----------



## sugarpi24

IUI went good...long drive but good. Hubby had 186 million sperm AFTER the wash and they wanted at least 50% fast moving and he had 76% fast moving!! :) so hopefully one of the 186 million make it to my egg!! Come on!! :) still not confident. The nurse had a heck of time getting the speculum in place :/ she tried 3 times with a regular speculum and then switched to a bigger speculum :( I always hate that part but man!! That sucked! :/


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Welcome Tella!
> 
> Good luck with the fertility booster..
> 
> 
> Bad news for me... clomid made me ovulate super early. My bloodwork this morning showed I'd already ovulated by today (day 11). I've never had that before and wasn't at all prepared... which sadly means I'm out for this month... not even a chance :(
> 
> Oh, the wonders of drugs... you're meant to ovulate minimum 4 days after stopping clomid and it's only been 1.5 days....
> 
> Shame.

My RE had me take Femara day 5-9 and he told me ovulation was most likely days 10-14 and that we needed to start BDing on day 9 or 10. I didn't ov until day 16 with each cycle but he did say day 10 was possible.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Sorry about your BFN pnuts :( Hope you're ok.

I am okay, just a little sad. we will try another IUI in July/ Aug time. maybe I can lose some of this weight it made me gain.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry to all the ladies that have had BFN's lately. I know I haven't been posting, but I still check in on you all and have giving you all my baby dust.


----------



## Tella

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Welcome Tella!
> 
> Good luck with the fertility booster..
> 
> 
> Bad news for me... clomid made me ovulate super early. My bloodwork this morning showed I'd already ovulated by today (day 11). I've never had that before and wasn't at all prepared... which sadly means I'm out for this month... not even a chance :(
> 
> Oh, the wonders of drugs... you're meant to ovulate minimum 4 days after stopping clomid and it's only been 1.5 days....
> 
> Shame.

So sorry to hear about the early O :hugs: Maybe take this TWW as a ME time TWW!!! The good thing is your body will get a chance to rest as there is no meds nothing, and just a TWW is better than a whole cycle of waiting. :hug:

Did he say if they gonna lower your dosage or maybe make you take it earlier in your cycle.

There is a interesting scale of what the effects are of Clomid when taken on specific days. Will try and find it for you quickly!




sugarpi24 said:


> Doing our IUI sunday' I hope it works this tine even though I only have one follicle!!! Please please work!!! :/

It still only takes one eggy to give your a forever bean!



Feisty Fidget said:


> Gilmore that is awesome :dance:
> 
> Lucy, we were offered a consultation at our local private hospital and it was £250 for an hour, I was tempted but worried they would just try to tell me I needed all these extra tests before they could give us any advice - may re-consider though :)
> 
> Ella, I'm so sorry hun - that must be super frustrating :(
> 
> Welcome Tella - what is this fertility booster?

Thanks :) Al i know is it is pills both you and DH take. It is all natural and you only take it for the PreO and i think it includes a Folic acid cream, i still havent gone to the post office to collect but will do so tomorrow afternoon. and then i will give more info on it :)



lucylou7 said:


> Good luck sugar hope all went ok today hun
> 
> Welcome tella hope you don't need to go for IVF 3 Hun
> 
> FF you never know what they will say and some tests you may be covered by the NHS that's what this specialist we have seen is asking our doctor if the tests are covered under the NHS have you rung other clinics seen what there costs are?

Thanks, i really hope i dont either. 



sugarpi24 said:


> IUI went good...long drive but good. Hubby had 186 million sperm AFTER the wash and they wanted at least 50% fast moving and he had 76% fast moving!! :) so hopefully one of the 186 million make it to my egg!! Come on!! :) still not confident. The nurse had a heck of time getting the speculum in place :/ she tried 3 times with a regular speculum and then switched to a bigger speculum :( I always hate that part but man!! That sucked! :/

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Those are phenomenal numbers, just stay positive (i know it is hard)! Ouch, i hate that stupid thing! the only thing worse is a Hystroscopy, Oh boy that hurt. We use to joke and say a FS redefines a quicky, the nurse prepares everything he comes in plants the seed and walks out LOL



Pnutsprincess said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your BFN pnuts :( Hope you're ok.
> 
> I am okay, just a little sad. we will try another IUI in July/ Aug time. maybe I can lose some of this weight it made me gain.Click to expand...

Its normal to be down afterwards, i was devastated with my first one. i was like i will be pregnant after this and had every thing plan, EDD, photo frames to tell the grandparents with the works! And then our beta was on Valentines day so i had a snow globe for DH where i was gonna put a photo of the test. Then it was a BFN, now i dont run anything ahead any more.

Maybe also look into Inofolic, they phenomenal. I used it with my second IVF and it made such a big difference in egg quality. My embies were so beautiful and far more developed at ET then the first round. It helps regulate your insulin levels which directly affects your eggs. and the entire cycle of when a egg is affected by elements is 90 days so you have the optimal time to better it. 

Stand strong, my IVF is planned for September so i will start with Down regging in Aug so we will be counting down the days together.

AFM > I have the pleasure of having a horrible YI :cry: i hate them sooooo much!!! Doc gave me antibiotics to clear it up, fx'd it disappears quickly! Otherwise just tired after the weekend, it was my moms bday so we partied till like 3 am so are completely sleep deprived :haha: No sore boobs this cycle so FX'd my progesterone is high enough to maintain a decent LP :dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

lol tella! that's so true! I told hubby on the way home from the IUI that we had sex and he didn't even know it! :) Im trying not to get my hopes up and trying to think about other things other than if im pregnant or not...so we will see in 2 weeks! :/ YI are the worst! I haven't had one in a long time thank goodness! I hope that medicine works quickly for you too!


----------



## Tella

Thanks sugar! :hugs: fxd you have caught that eggy!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies just checking in to say I hope u are all well and good luck xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@PNut, I am so sorry about your BFN last cycle!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Sugar, good luck and lots of baby dust to you for this IUI cycle!!! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust:

@Tella, I hope you feel better and that the yeast infection clears up soon!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:



I am always stalking and checking in on you girls even though I don't post as often these days. I wish all of you lovely ladies lots of good luck and baby dust. I hope that your BFP's are right around the corner. :flower::dust::dust:


----------



## prayers12

Why does it always seem those that don't want to get pregnant or have kids always get pregnant? Just makes me wonder I have done something in the pass that is getting be back?? It's just so hard to put on a smile every morning and knowing that this is not your month.


----------



## MrsOvey

prayers12 said:


> Why does it always seem those that don't want to get pregnant or have kids always get pregnant? Just makes me wonder I have done something in the pass that is getting be back?? It's just so hard to put on a smile every morning and knowing that this is not your month.

I know how you feel, it just seems so easy for some people! Just remember, we are all in the same boat here and there's always someone to talk to who can help xx


----------



## Tella

wannabeprego said:


> @PNut, I am so sorry about your BFN last cycle!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Sugar, good luck and lots of baby dust to you for this IUI cycle!!! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust:
> 
> @Tella, I hope you feel better and that the yeast infection clears up soon!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always stalking and checking in on you girls even though I don't post as often these days. I wish all of you lovely ladies lots of good luck and baby dust. I hope that your BFP's are right around the corner. :flower::dust::dust:

Thanks :hugs: Im on some antibiotics which is working well. The worst is over just finishing the pills now. It seems like time is flying when you look at everyones tickers. Wow already past half way, i bet you getting more and more excited by the day!



prayers12 said:


> Why does it always seem those that don't want to get pregnant or have kids always get pregnant? Just makes me wonder I have done something in the pass that is getting be back?? It's just so hard to put on a smile every morning and knowing that this is not your month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know how you feel, when someone tells me we didnt even try i wanna go through the roof. But i believe it will happen, but we will apreciate it much more just like anything else in life, when you have worked for it you look after it but if you just get it, you take it for granted.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

prayers12 said:


> Why does it always seem those that don't want to get pregnant or have kids always get pregnant? Just makes me wonder I have done something in the pass that is getting be back?? It's just so hard to put on a smile every morning and knowing that this is not your month.

I went through such a dark time that I couldn't even handle pregnancy news without wanting to burst into tears - In my head every new pregnancy was a personal insult to me and DH and nothing was fair. I still get the 'it's not fair' twinges, but now I try to squash them down and focus on something lovely I do have.

Personally I believe everything happens to me for a reason. If my first pregnancy had been successful, I would have returned to work well over a year ago, sad and depressed that someone else was being paid to look after my baby - now I have my own business and am busy working on a side-line that will hopefully allow me to work from home full time! I believe I am a more compassionate person now, and I truly believe that our journey will make us better parents.

I would never have chosen this path, but it does have a silver lining to it too :)


----------



## YearningHeart

prayers12 said:


> Why does it always seem those that don't want to get pregnant or have kids always get pregnant? Just makes me wonder I have done something in the pass that is getting be back?? It's just so hard to put on a smile every morning and knowing that this is not your month.

Dont worry, I know its so hard and yeah the thought come of 'Have I done something to get this??' sometimes that comes to my head too, but its not! you just have to be strong. Everyone goes through hardship one way or the other believe me, our is just this. All of this wait will be worth it in the end. xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone. How are you all doing?

In a rush but wanted to say hi and I'm thinking of you all.

Just discovered that this cycle where I ovulated too early, I've also now got a 6CM cyst on one of my ovaries from the clomid. Who knows what's next now?! I also am trying to book a laparoscopy in the next month or two to get some answers about all the pain I get xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella have you been checked for PCOS?

I suspect that clomid gave me huge cysts every cycle I took it. The month I conceived my progesterone level was measured at almost 15 times of a normal pregnancy :wacko: Still wonder if it was the clomid.

We have news, an operation date is finally provisionally booked - 9th may :) If all goes according to plan, we should be looking at late June/July to officially be ttc again :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

FF glad you got your surgery date. What kind of surgery will it be?


----------



## Tasha16

Aww great news FF glad u have for a date now xx


----------



## YearningHeart

FeistyFidget - I totally agree with you,I think the same too that everything happens for a reason to me, I look at my life and I feel I am more ready to have a child then before in terms of work, stability, home, etc. 
-What is your operation for? cyst?


----------



## wannabeprego

FF, that is wonderful news that a date has been set for the operation. :happydance: Hopefully you and your DH will be back to TTC very soon!! Good luck with everything!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

Just to give you girls a bit of inspiration. We got our bfp on Wednesday. 2yrs 10 months of ltttc, 4x iui, 2x ivf later and we conceived naturally. Both beta's has been great. 

I truly hope you all get there soon! Don't ever give up, but ironically the month I thought it would not be possible and took a chilled month I conceived :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Tella - wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)

The op is actually for poor DH - in June last year he suffered an accident at work, trapped his testicle between his leg and a heavy pallet. It immediately swelled to three times it's normal size and we have been fighting the hospitals to get it operated on ever since :( He has severe heart problems so they didn't want to risk the anaesethic, they just kept telling him it would eventually go down. It is now about 4 times the size it should be, swelling has traveled internally up his groin and he is in constant agony :(

Obviously TTC has been put on hold and it has been both heart breaking and mentally a good thing (I think) Just quite upset that a whole year has been taken and am worried that we will be back to square one with regards to ttc :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Tella said:


> Just to give you girls a bit of inspiration. We got our bfp on Wednesday. 2yrs 10 months of ltttc, 4x iui, 2x ivf later and we conceived naturally. Both beta's has been great.
> 
> I truly hope you all get there soon! Don't ever give up, but ironically the month I thought it would not be possible and took a chilled month I conceived :happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## YearningHeart

Tella -CONGRATZ!!!! I hope you pregnancy goes smooth and well. Im really happy for you.

FF - I hope your DH's operation goes successful and you be blessed with a baby soon. I know it must be hard but keep strong. Good things come to those who are patient! x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow - congrats Tella!!! Amazing news!!!

AFM - my 6cm cyst has gone. But it appears from my ultrasound that I have a mature follicle and I got AF yesterday?!?!? What on earth!? Might need a hysterescopy apparently.


----------



## lucylou7

Tella congrats it really gives us hope 

FF - glad OH has operation date Hun, bet you can't wait to start ttc again

Ella - hope they get things sorted for you Hun, when do you find out what they are going to do x

Hope every one is ok? Sorry I've been away been in a real dark place 2 pregnancies announced at work one of the girls is being a drama queen complaining about every thing I wish she knew how lucky she was! :-( 

We are waiting for some further blood tests then going to start taking dhea then looking at requesting June/July hope this is our time x


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Tella :dance:

Yay danielle finally a date through :dance:

first appointment at the clinic tomorrow, its probably just going to a discussion and questions probably a lot of stuff that was asked at the hospital but still nervous its all getting very real now


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy have they given you a time scale from date to actual IVF cycle?

Lucylou great big mahoosive :hugs: to you - we all know the feeling well. Our time will come, and we will complain about our aches and pains, but we will never forget just how lucky we are.

DH and I have had a few conversations about what if we remain childless. A fellow LTTTC advised that it helps to have a back up plan just incase. I'm lucky to have an amazing marriage and although it isnt what I would ever have chosen, I honestly think we would survive being childless :) Don't worry I'm not giving up just yet ;)


----------



## gilmore85

no dont know a time scale yet will probs find out tomorrow, as for the 'talk' we kinda had one where we decided if we couldn't have a child then we would see as much as the world as possible then settle down and maybe buy a dog it was a bit of a light hearted talk as you can tell but will probably have to have a more serious one later


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls!!!

I will keep checking in on you girls!!!! Fx'd we see a lot more BFPs here in the next few weeks.

Dont ever give up :hugs: I know its easier said now than before :hug:

GL with those heading to IVF, it might just be what you need for a little bean of your own.


----------



## fisher640

FF!
I'm so glad they've finally set a date for you guys! I know this has been a rediculously long speed bump. I don't think I had ever read what actually happened before other than 'an accident' yikes, that sounds awful! Ill be think about you two! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy how did the consultation go?

Thank you for all your kind words, I feel like we are finally getting somewhere (although still need to wait for a full recovery before ttc).


----------



## gilmore85

went well, had to have an internal scan of my ovaries there and then but that was the worst part, we only get two goes instead of three like the hospital had said. OH has to go and give a sample next week and im back in two weeks for my bloods

she said as soon as all the initial tests are done we can start as soon as we are ready


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is awesome! It's going to go really quick now ;)

Does anyone have any advice on Raspberry leaf tea? I was speaking to a fellow etsy seller who stocks (and makes) it for her shop. She has said that if we're unexplained it is worthwhile giving it a go. The only thing that is putting me off slightly is the cost :( It would be £38.99 / $59 for a 3 month supply. I can't help but think I could buy a second hand clear blue fertility monitor for that. Plus, I did look into brewing my own fertility tea last year and have all the information about it somewhere.


----------



## ickle pand

You can get the capsules cheaper from here - https://www.bodykind.com/search/Raspberry/product/374-Raspberry-Leaf-60-x-900mg.aspx

They're also easier to take. You can only take them up to ovulation though because they can affect implantation, because its a uterine toner. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Tarotempres

LucyLou - please be careful with the dhea. I took it and it raised my liver enzymes to the point the doctors thought somehow through all of the tests I ended up with hepatitis. Just make sure they keep track of that blood level. I had better results on CoQ10 then the dhea.


----------



## Tella

Lucy, I also tried dhea and it caused serious breakout which is a good indication of high testosterone. Only used it 2 cycles and then and I stoped completely. Maybe look into Angus Vitex asit helps to balance hormones and sorts out lp problems as well.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

How is everyone?


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm in the tww! I triggered Saturday at 6:45pm...and hopefully with us bding Saturday...Sunday and Monday night it worked! Hubby has a good sperm count so I'm hoping. My two follicles were 22 each! :) so hopefully ill know by memorial day! :) hope everyone else is good!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

sugarpi - that's good! I'm in a similar boat actually... although the nurses missed the chance to give me my trigger again - when I had a 19mm follicle the blood test showed I was already ovulating on my own! Anyway should have ovulated yesterday or today, so I'm officially in the tww as well!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck hopeful!!! :) hope this is our turn!! I don't want to reach the 2 yr mark of ttc :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls! 

Good luck with your cycles! I hope the TWW goes by quickly for you! 

I'm having my 3rd egg retrieval on Friday :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ash!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck ladies. I don't post here often anymore, but I lurk waiting to hear about the next BFP.


----------



## gilmore85

Good luck ladies

I'm back at the clinic on June 19 and should get my dates to start IVF then, its come around so quickly im not sure its sunk in yet


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
good luck in the 2ww. After 2 failed IUIs and only a 2% chance of conceiving naturally I got my BFP last night
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> good luck in the 2ww. After 2 failed IUIs and only a 2% chance of conceiving naturally I got my BFP last night
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg

No way! Congrats, happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everybody I hope ur all well xx

Congratulations tella and pnuts on ur bfps xx

Good luck to everybody else xx


----------



## ickle pand

Fabulous news! So happy for you :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> good luck in the 2ww. After 2 failed IUIs and only a 2% chance of conceiving naturally I got my BFP last night
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg

Oh WOW hun CONGRATULATIONS!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!! After everything you have been through this is such a blessing!!! I bet you and your DH are so excited!!! Your news has just brightened up my day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-6.gif


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome!!!! Congrats!!


lucylou7 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes! I went today and i have 15 follies, but i have 6 of a good size, last injection tonight then trigger shot at 10.30pm, i go in for EC on Wednesday so i am like a nervous wreck at the moment so i may be missing in action but i will keep you all updated - Thank you again xxx
> 
> Pink - Thanks for asking and stopping by huni, hope your well xx
> 
> Wanna - Wow look at your ticker! i really hope and pray i will be joining you huni!
> 
> Taro - Hope you kick ass with the insurance company hun, then roll on IUI
> 
> Ikle - Im sorry your struggleing with Clomid hun ((HUGS))
> 
> TTC - Roll on IVF hun, hope you get some dates soon
> 
> Ash - Good Luck with your next IVF hopefully you wont need it !
> 
> Hi to any one else i have missed ! Hope your all ok




Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> good luck in the 2ww. After 2 failed IUIs and only a 2% chance of conceiving naturally I got my BFP last night
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg


----------



## Tella

HUGE CONGRATS PNUTSPRINCESS!!!!!!!!!!!

Its lovely to hear about these natural little miracles thats happening all over!

Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww, fxd for a bfp in a few days time.


----------



## fisher640

Congrats Pnuts & Tella!!!! Wheeeeee!!!


----------



## gilmore85

congratulations!! :dance:

got my bloods done at the clinic on tuesday and was asked to call back at the end of the week for the results, so called them and now they cant even find my notes!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Tella said:


> HUGE CONGRATS PNUTSPRINCESS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its lovely to hear about these natural little miracles thats happening all over!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww, fxd for a bfp in a few days time.

Congrats to you as well:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you everyone for the congrats. We are super excited and can't believe we conceived naturally with my hubby only having 2% morph. We are feeling so blessed. I did my blood work to confirm it this morning so waiting on those results and my levels.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wannabeprego said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> good luck in the 2ww. After 2 failed IUIs and only a 2% chance of conceiving naturally I got my BFP last night
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg
> 
> Oh WOW hun CONGRATULATIONS!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!! After everything you have been through this is such a blessing!!! I bet you and your DH are so excited!!! Your news has just brightened up my day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-6.gifClick to expand...



Thank you wanna...I am still in a little bit of shock. We are super excited we spent 875$ on IUIs that failed but we ended up conceiving naturally. My mind was off of it all and I was trying to figure out how to come up with another 425$ to do another IUI.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pnuts - congratulations! 

AFM - I just back from my third ER and they retrieved 28 eggs. Waiting for fert report tomorrow and just hoping that a lot fertilize and they're of good quality.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ashknowsbest said:


> pnuts - congratulations!
> 
> AFM - I just back from my third ER and they retrieved 28 eggs. Waiting for fert report tomorrow and just hoping that a lot fertilize and they're of good quality.


Thank you Ash!

I had my blood work. my HCG was 108 which is great and my progesterone was a 7. they like it to be 10 or above, so I am now on progesterone, but taking it orally.


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> pnuts - congratulations!
> 
> AFM - I just back from my third ER and they retrieved 28 eggs. Waiting for fert report tomorrow and just hoping that a lot fertilize and they're of good quality.

Wow 28 is amazing! :happydance: That's the most you've had isn't it?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yehp :) I just hope they're good quality.


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck Ash xx


----------



## Tella

Good luck ash!!!!Praying that 3rd time is the charm and that you will get your well deserved BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, good luck to you!! :flower::dust::dust:

@Pnut, thise are great HCG numbers, congrats again to you!! Have a H&H 9 months. :flower:

AFM, today was a tuff and scary day. I went in for an ultrasound and our baby boy aka baby B's heart was irregular and pumping way to hard, with abnormal rhythms. :cry:The Dr thinks his placenta is failing. Long story short I am in the hospital and by Wednesday the twins will be delivered by C-section if everything looks okay with our baby boy until then. Our baby girl looks healthy though. The full details about what is going on is in my journal link below. Please keep the twins and I in your thoughts and prayers. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-134.html


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

wanna - may you have all the strength you need... wish there was something I could do to help... will be thinking of you - keep us posted xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

ash - any news on your 28 eggies?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - Will be thinking of you. :hugs: so sorry you're going through this. 

Ella- 12 fertilized :) haven't heard anything since Saturday but I go in tomorrow for transfer. :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

ashknowsbest said:


> Wanna - Will be thinking of you. :hugs: so sorry you're going through this.
> 
> Ella- 12 fertilized :) haven't heard anything since Saturday but I go in tomorrow for transfer. :)

Awesome! Hope it goes well :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! I just can't wait to hear how many made it to blast!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for sending positive thoughts and prayers our way. :flower: I think it all has paid off because I have a positive update with the twins and I today!! Check out my journal for the full details!!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-137.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - GREAT news! I have been thinking about you today wondering how everything was going. :hugs: Keep us updated!


----------



## gilmore85

wanna thinking of you all :hugs: now off to read your update x


----------



## Tella

Good luck ash!

Praying for the twins Wanna :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

tella - sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

wanna - happy to hear things are stable with the twins. :thumbup:

ash - how was your transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ella - didn't have it yet. They're supposed to call soon with the time to come in and get the transfer done. I'm waiting by the phone impatiently!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tella - I just read your update in your signature ... I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are things going? Just thought I would check in. I had my first ultrasound today I am 5w4d.


----------



## Tasha16

So sorry Tella xx

Good luck with the twins Wannabe xx

Hope all goes well Ash xx


----------



## fisher640

Ditto, I'm looking forward to an update ash, hope it went well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Transfer was Wednesday at 1:40. It went well, we transferred two embies. One was a blast but very early blast, the other was a little behind that. The doctor said that all of the embryos were slow growing which made me upset but he said that they see women get pregnant with slow growing embryos all of the time. 

I didn't do bed rest the day of, I stayed resting and didn't do many activities but didn't stay in bed. Yesterday I did do bed rest all day and today I'm back to work.

Yesterday the nurse called to say they were able to freeze some but she wouldn't get the final total until today. We had 6 still growing yesterday, transferred two so the most they could freeze was 4. I'm hoping all 4 made it. I'm also happy about that because that means that the ones they froze had to be of good quality or they wouldn't freeze them. It makes me think that maybe the ones they transferred grew into great quality embryos too so we'll see. 

I was in a bad place on Wednesday when the transfer took place but since the news of the frosties I'm feeling a little bit better. I just really hope it works this time ... I don't think I can go through this again.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Glad to hear that things went well. Sorry they weren't as good as they could be. Hope those embies cling on tight!


----------



## 2 hope

hey FF.
Just thought I would check in and see how you are doing?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm here :wave:

Tella so sorry lovely :hugs:

Pnut huge congratulations :)

Wannabe I am so sorry I missed all those stressful times but really glad you got a happy ending :) Beautiful babies!

Ash, hoping they stick :)

Well surgery didn't go great - day surgery turned into 8 days in hospital with heart complications :( DH is finally home, but bloody dog decided to jump on his lap yesterday - burst stitch and huge amounts of swelling, hoping no more damage has been done. I don't think we will be back on the ttc wagon until earliest end of July :(


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone.

Thought I'd drop in to say hi! Ive been staying away from B&B for the last 6 months as been trying to take a break from all things ttc whilst we wait for our ivf referral. 

Its been nice to have a break after what feels like forever ttc. Ive been keeping myself occupied planning our wedding which is in 2 weeks! Arrrggghhh! 
We've been for our initial appointments at the hospital for our blood tests/ my scan/S/a. And our consultation for ivf is in july so things are starting to move forward now 

Its nice to see some familiar names have got their bfps! Congrats to you all hopefully I won't be fair behind you.

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

6dp5dt BFN. I'm out. I won't be coming onto BNB for a while if at all. I wish you all the best in all of your endeavors. Thank you for all of your love and support! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Ash, great big hugs hun xxx

You still have your frosties and fingers crossed one of them will stick - we're all here if you need us xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so so sorry Ash. I wish there was something to say that could make this easier. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls :hugs: If you would like to keep in touch my facebook name is Ashli Reynolds.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I've just added you hun x


----------



## sugarpi24

Sorry ash! :( ttc is such an emotional rollercoaster! 

Yesterday I was suppose to get my period...I got the brown spotting...then nothing...at the end of the night I was cramp8pretty bad...woke up this morning to nothing! Called the Dr and set up a blood test for tomorrow...just incase I do start today....I'm pretty sure ill start but I don't understand what's going on with my body! :/ we are only goof to do one more round of injections and then just do femera after that ...we cant afford more injectables so hopefully it works! I was hoping I wouldn't reach my 2 yr mark but it looks like I will be :(


----------



## fisher640

Sorry to hear that Ash :-( I was really rooting for you :-( that blows. Infertility just sucks.


----------



## fisher640

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls :hugs: If you would like to keep in touch my facebook name is Ashli Reynolds.

Ill keep following you on ravelry! Beautiful scarf ;-)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ash....again so sorry but I would love to keep in touch, though I don't speak about my infertility on FB so I will add you and we can chat privately if you want!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I don't talk about my infertility issues on facebook either so no worries there :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

So sorry ash... that must be so difficult.

Wish I had facebook to stay in touch.

If you feel up to coming back and talking to us, please do, we'd love to have you stay...

Although I myself have been considering leaving as more and more people get pg (I'm happy for them, just makes me feel less 'normal') and I... well I tested BFN today at 14dpo.

Bleugh.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ash~ I am truly sorry. I added you on FB. Good luck in the future hun


----------



## ickle pand

I've sent you a request too Ash. I keep most of my baby news to a group that I set up for people who want to know so you won't be inundated with stuff like that from me. I know how much it can hurt to see things like that if you're having a bad day.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ickle how far are you now?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm 19w3d now. I still can't believe it :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yay pretty soon you will know what you are having!


----------



## ickle pand

No I want a surprise. Dh wants to know though. I'm not sure if they tell you here anyway. I know a few hospitals don't so you have to pay for a scan at a private clinic.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Although I myself have been considering leaving as more and more people get pg (I'm happy for them, just makes me feel less 'normal') and I... well I tested BFN today at 14dpo.
> 
> Bleugh.

We're well and truly into our third year now, I haven't felt normal for quite sometime. We've moved onto the not having kids talk :( it breaks my heart to think that I may never be a bio mum, but as DH said; 'some people just aren't meant to have kids'. We will probably adopt, but at the moment I know I'd feel like such a failure if it became our only option.

Luckily we're both the eldest so siblings haven't started with children yet - not too sure how much longer that will last though. Soon to be sil has announced they're putting off buying a house so alarm bells are ringing. Seeing as DH and I have officially been TTC almost a year longer then they have been together I think I may honestly have some kind of meltdown if she carries to term before me :(


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Although I myself have been considering leaving as more and more people get pg (I'm happy for them, just makes me feel less 'normal') and I... well I tested BFN today at 14dpo.
> 
> Bleugh.
> 
> We're well and truly into our third year now, I haven't felt normal for quite sometime. We've moved onto the not having kids talk :( it breaks my heart to think that I may never be a bio mum, but as DH said; 'some people just aren't meant to have kids'. We will probably adopt, but at the moment I know I'd feel like such a failure if it became our only option.
> 
> Luckily we're both the eldest so siblings haven't started with children yet - not too sure how much longer that will last though. Soon to be sil has announced they're putting off buying a house so alarm bells are ringing. Seeing as DH and I have officially been TTC almost a year longer then they have been together I think I may honestly have some kind of meltdown if she carries to term before me :(Click to expand...

Yeah, my younger sister in law is due in 3 months now... They've been together a year less than we have been TTC... it's the first grandchild... for both sides of her family - parents and in-laws! The family has got so baby-centred that I haven't spoken to them since my SIL announced her pregnancy! Not because I don't like them, but because it HURTS me!


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry ash :hugs: just sent a request through - just in case my name is Amy Gilmore and pic is of me and my man


----------



## gilmore85

girl in my office is off for her 12 week scan today. I'm over the moon for her cos she was just starting to go through the tests at the doctors but also dreading all the baby talk that is going to happen in the office for the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Some days I can function fine around pregnant people and even join in with the pregnancy talk. Most days however I just want to pack up and move to somewhere isolated with just DH and the dogs. I know that life shouldn't be centered around procreating and seeing your genetics passed on, but somehow it just seems to take over. It is just so tempting to give in :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies, 

Is this still an active thread? Over a week since last post, so I'm not sure. I'm looking for a thread like this--OH and I have been trying for #1 for over a year now, and apparently we're going to need some intervention. This is my first month on Femara, and it didn't seem to do anything for me at all. Next month will be a break as I get a lap/hystero. I think the doc will want one more Femara month to see if I get a better response, then it's on to injectables. Who knows after that? :shrug: 

Anyway, seems like many of you have gotten sticky bfps, which is wonderful! I hope the rest of us can follow you soon!

:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi pbl_ge :waves:

I think we are usually quite active over hear, but we have dwindled down to the last few of us. Most of our original gang have been lucky enough to move onto sticky :bfp: and although we are over-joyed it is also very saddening and depressing for those of us left behind. Nothing to make you feel like a failure than being picked last for something :(

Fingers crossed we will all manage to pick ourselves up from being so glum and get back to being more active :)

I see you've only just hit your one year mark, but guessing that testing has been brought in earlier due to age?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome :)

Yes, recently there has been a lot of good news on this thread... and good news is good news, but it just makes you feel like it's never gonna be you... if you know what I mean...

Anyway, I'm Ella, and I'm on my 21st cycle TTC - 4th month of 25mg clomid. Awaiting a laparoscopy in the next couple of months to find out if I have endometriosis, which I think I do have. After that, like you said, who knows?

Anyway, I hope your stay here is short and sweet!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm one of the lucky ladies who got their BFP, after over 5 years of TTC. I don't post here too often since most of my news is pregnancy related and would be really insensitive but I do lurk so I can congratulate/commiserate with the ladies here.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for your responses, ladies! Feisty and Ella--so sorry you're still here after such a long time. This TTC crap is just not fair. Lovely ladies like Ickle give us some hope, though, yes? Five years?! Congratulations to you!

Feisty, yes they did the testing early because of my age. Within the US, I'm lucky enough to have insurance that will cover I/F testing and treatment, so I went to the RE quickly. The costs are appalling, so I can't imagine having to pay for it all out of pocket. What's your current approach?

Ella, I hope the clomid works for you so you don't have the lap. My first round of Femara (just ending now) was a big bust. However, others who have had the lap keep telling me great things though--if either of us do have endo (or other solvable problems), it can really help bring on the bfp. I'm trying to psych myself up for it. :thumbup: 

Since my post a few days ago, another LTTTC #1 thread has been started, which seems like a great group of ladies. Not sure what that means. :shrug:

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

pbl_ge said:


> Since my post a few days ago, another LTTTC #1 thread has been started, which seems like a great group of ladies. Not sure what that means. :shrug:

Now that really does suck, we've even been replaced on the LTTTC board! I have to say that this is the one area I never wanted to become a veteran of ;)

Technically both myself and DH are fine fertility wise - all the NHS basic tests haven't revealed a problem. Back in 2010 when we were 6 months in I did OPKs and 21 day bloods which revealed I wasn't ovulating. I was put on clomid and fell pregnant the first month which we lost. I then took clomid for 8 more months - nothing. After a battle with the NHS over further testing (I was only 25 and they don't accept you until you reach 30) my fertility specialist told me to try the clomid for a final time (had stopped taking it for about 6 months before) it worked again, but sadly we lost baba.

We've had to put ttc on hold for health problems for the last year and are starting to look forward to trying again in the next few months. I have one more round of clomid left that the specialist doesn't know about - I'm not sure if I'm going to take it as already at a high risk of cervical cancer due to previous 11 cycles of clomid. We have been ditched by the NHS and told to proceed with private IVF - they suggested egg donating to make it cheaper.


----------



## pbl_ge

Feisty, would you consider something besides Clomid? Femara or injectables? The long-term effects of using Clomid sound scary and potentially self-defeating (lining thinning) to me. Although yours has been spaced out a lot, so perhaps it's not bad? :shrug: And first months on Clomid do seem to work for you! :thumbup: 

Sending you lots of dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wooh I had 3 follicles today. First time ever! One was 15mm and the others were 13mm, so I imagine only the 15mm will grow, but still nice to see more than one. Clomid has made some sort of difference then! Lining is a bit thin though, only 5mm at the moment. Was 7mm two days ago :S


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella yay for the two follies, but boo for the lining.

Are you taking supplements to help thicken it? It's been a few years since I was doing it, but I'm pretty sure I took EVP and starflower oil up until ovulation for lining :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

It's the first month the lining hasn't been good. Should have known because AF keeps sticking around for less time. Which I kind of enjoy! Used to have 7 heavy days, now 4 and a half normal days... I feel like a different person!

Good to know about the supplements! I'm going to be taking a break from clomid for my lap. next month so hopefully my lining will build up again, it used to be too thick... 15mm by ovulation..... but will keep the supplements in mind if I take clomid again!


----------



## fisher640

Welcome Pbl!
Like Ickle I also continue to lurk because the ladies on here are the best group ever! DH and I were LTTTC about 4 years and finally had luck with our 5th IUI. I wish you the best! Feisty is the founder of the group. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Nothing like having the originals to spur us on :) x


----------



## OperationBbyO

HI to the newbie! I lurk here but I don't post much anymore since I did get my BFP. I was on the middle dose of Femara (7.5 mg I think? I've blocked it out.)

Anyway, it took us several cycles on Femara and we actually had an appointment with a new RE and bam, preggo 1/1/13. 

I still cheery everyone here on but I do so in silence!


----------



## Ducktales

Hiya
After nearly 4 years of TTC we had ivf and icsi and I am 12 weeks pregnant
It feels so much more special knowing the path and misery it has taken to get us where we are today
Good luck to everyone it can and it will happen
Lots of love
Xxxxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everybody and welcome to the newbie I also don't post very often anymore I am now 38wks pregnant after 4 years of trying with 4 mc's and 1 ectopic. I also couldn't get pregnant for the last two years and was referred for ivf but then found out I was pregnant naturally after our first consultation so please don't give up hope xx

I'm so sorry Ash, thinking of you and I have sent u a friend request on fb my name is Natasha Marais and my profile pic is my fiancé and me (if anybody else wants to add me) xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, lots of success stories!!! :cloud9: So happy for all of you! :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I feel very encouraged :)


----------



## ESwemba84

I used to post here a while ago, but somehow I got unsubscribed....

Anyway, I'm currently in the TWW of my first Femara/Ovidrel/Progesterone cycle. I test in 6 days!

Lately I've been having an issue. And I hope it's ok to put it out here, as the group name is LTTTC #1, and I feel like those moms who have already given birth to a child tend to get offended when I bring this up. 

So, I understand secondary infertility must be hard, no doubt. I really am not discounting their struggles to conceive. BUT, I feel that those of us who have not had the experience of a full term pregnancy, feeling the baby move inside, all those milestones during pregnancy, and then the experience of having a baby, and taking care of that baby, and experiencing the unconditional love of that baby, we have this extra void and emptiness inside. I have just longed for over 5 years to know what that's like, and each cycle I lose a little hope that I'll ever know. I feel selfish for even thinking moms with secondary infertility should already be grateful for what they have, but I do think that. I guess the reason I'm having this issue lately is because I got kinda put in my place by a mom with 2 kids who has secondary, letting me know that secondary infertility hurts too after I said I felt uncomfortable with babies in the waiting room of my infertility doctor, and I just felt she had no place to tell me that, because she has no idea what it's like to not even have one. 

I don't know, I'd like your input on this. Maybe I could use another perspective.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm currently pregnant with number 1 and I totally understand this. Not having another child to complete your family is understandably painful but it's nothing compared to the pain of never having your own child. I think she was really rude to have a go at you for that. If you've never been in the situation then you can't begin to understand how someone might feel. Taking kids to a fertility clinic is really insensitive, and you'd hope that most clinics would discourage it.

Good luck for testing. I hope this is the one for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I know what you mean... it's like something is missing that you've never experienced. Like a whole world you can't be a part of... a whole word you're excluded from... and not because you don't want to be included... it's like trying to get into an exclusive club that all your friends and family got into easily, but you're left outside it...banging on the door as hard as you can but not being allowed in.

Secondary IF must hurt, I'm sure.

But not knowing anything about what it feels like to grow a baby and nurse a baby... it doesn't compare... not that the other doesn't hurt... but that feeling of never knowing if it will happen and wanting it so, so much...

Sorry I can't encourage you out of it, I feel the same way. Especially as my sister-in-law is 6 months pregnant and spends every day talking about all she wants is to be a mother, and there is nothing like it... and nothing like growing a child that looks like you and the person you love...

Good luck with your TWW! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

Eswemba, I agree with you. Secondary infertility is doubtless painful, too, but I don't think it's the same. Shame on that mom for dismissing your feelings, especially when she has two! 

If you really want to make moms angry, try telling them that miscarriages are more painful and difficult (emotionally) when you have never had a child before. That's a good way to make friends! :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Another thing that bothers me (a bit controversial.. sorry if anyone disagrees...) is people who have miscarriages and then healthy pregnancies straight away after who think that means they can sympathize with LTTTC... its so different!

I have a friend who had a miscarriage at 6 weeks, and then got pregnant a month later. She still goes on about poor her and her miscarriage... and I have another friend who just started TTC and had one miscarriage the second month trying... and yes, she thinks she has it worse than anyone else...she tells me at least I never had a proper miscarriage.. thanks! I know it must be heartbreaking, but it's a sign that things are working... and they can't imagine what's it's like to be doing everything right and not get even a hint of a BFP.

Miscarriages are difficult, but normal (within reason) I feel like yelling at them, "You can get pregnant! Quickly, easily... it doesn't compare!"... 

Please note I'm specifically talking about one-off miscarriages that happen to a high percentage of women, and not repeat miscarriages/ miscarriages during LTTTC etc... I can't imagine what that's like... :( I try not to think about it.

Basically, I think it's wise for people to be very sensitive to people in other situations other than the ones they are in, and not to try and compare difficulties... everyone had their own journey and everyone is sensitive to different things.


----------



## J_Lynn

I will stop talking to people who give me the old song and dance about how it's so horrible for them trying to get pregnant again. I've actually had someone tell me that it's different because after you've had one, you actually know what you're missing. That made me so mad I called her an unthoughtful c-u-next-tuesday and told her to lose my number. Walked off and haven't spoken to her since. The way she said it was with such a horrible tone I just pictured myself slapping her. UGH. So yeah, no .... secondary infertility is nothing like what we go through TTC#1. There is so much more psychological and emotional connections to us not being able to get pregnant. It's a huge issue - just wanting another child can't be the same thing. You already have one. You know what it's like to feed and grow that special being inside you - so see and feel your body change daily, to care and nurture the life of another human and to have a connection with someone to intimate that there are no words to describe it. If you can tell me that wanting that a 2nd time is the same as wanting it for the first, I will call you a liar until the last breath is taken from my body. I don't feel bad for people who are TTC #2, or 3, or 4, or 5, or 12. And I don't feel bad for it either. Because at least they've had one.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella--YES!!!!! I'm not sure how ltttc with no bfp compares to repeat mc. All I know is that my flavor of quick mc (in wrong place--less hopeful) and then reaching the would have been due date with no bfp sucks (but I don't think worse than the others). Perhaps we can compare the three and see which sucks the most. Just kidding. :haha:

JLynn :rofl: :rofl: That woman is an idiot. Glad she got properly told off.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ella, I agree! Miscarriages are a somewhat common thing, especially for first pregnancies......so the ability to become pregnant within a few months after is not LTTTC. It is normal, and lucky as hell.

JLynn, hahahaha! What an idiot. I can't believe people are that stupid to really think that having a MC after already having kids is worse. Excuse me, but I know exactly what I'm missing and what was taken from me. I don't feel bad for people who are having trouble conceiving anything more than #2. If I have one child my entire life because that's all my body is capable of creating, I'm going to be just peachy with that, and be grateful I did have that one!


----------



## J_Lynn

Exactly! I just want one .... you will never hear me complaining and raising all kinds of hell because I can't have a 2nd. I will be THRILLED just to have one. I would donate a flippin kidney to have one. Just one. I would never drink another Dr Pepper again, I would sell my horses, I would trade off my car ... anything


----------



## Myshelsong

I love you guys!!!

I have no sympathy or anything like that for anyone TTC#2 and having a hic-up in the plan and it taking longer than they would like.

My cousin is having a really hard time conceiving her second and I do feel for her becuase it has been two years and honestly doing that for two years is upsetting, but come the F# bomb on, you have a child. Just enjoy the time you have with him and your step children. I know it seems unfair that you of all people are only allowed one child but what about me? Huh? Never had a BFP, never been close to being pregnant. It almost makes me want to jump up and scream "How Dare You!" when we talk but I cant, I can only say "yeah i know it does suck, how horrible for you."

But honestly I think the worst thing possible - and this could be because it is my worst fear - is to be a chronic miscarrier. The ladies that have had multiple and are still trying for #1. For all of you women that experience this my heart and prayers go out for you. Especially since I have NEVER had a BFP, if I miscarried I don&#8217;t know what I would do beyond crawl into a hole and die.


----------



## J_Lynn

My friend had AT LEAST 12 miscarriages before she finally got pregnant - her and her husband adopted twins then the day they signed the adoption papers to make it 100% official, she found out she was pregnant. She's had 3 more children, and just 2 months ago had a stillborn angel at 34 weeks. 

SHE is the type of woman my heart breaks for. Even if I never have a BFP, I would take a life-long of never experiencing it than having that heartbreak 13+ times over :(


----------



## fisher640

Myshelsong said:


> I love you guys!!!
> 
> I have no sympathy or anything like that for anyone TTC#2 and having a hic-up in the plan and it taking longer than they would like.
> 
> My cousin is having a really hard time conceiving her second and I do feel for her becuase it has been two years and honestly doing that for two years is upsetting, but come the F# bomb on, you have a child. Just enjoy the time you have with him and your step children. I know it seems unfair that you of all people are only allowed one child but what about me? Huh? Never had a BFP, never been close to being pregnant. It almost makes me want to jump up and scream "How Dare You!" when we talk but I cant, I can only say "yeah i know it does suck, how horrible for you."
> 
> But honestly I think the worst thing possible - and this could be because it is my worst fear - is to be a chronic miscarrier. The ladies that have had multiple and are still trying for #1. For all of you women that experience this my heart and prayers go out for you. Especially since I have NEVER had a BFP, if I miscarried I dont know what I would do beyond crawl into a hole and die.

I have a good in-real-life friend who has had 6 miscarriages. We both started TTC roughly the same time 5 years ago. She still has no baby and my heart just breaks for all that she has gone through. She knew about me and DH with LTTTC and we were sort of buddies about it. I was dreading telling her when I got pregnant, I felt so guilty. I agree with all of you though. Sure. I can see how secondary infertility would be 'hard' but I think that's more of "but I want another one cause I want it" rather than the hopelessness and wondering with LTTTC #1. I had to quit other forums and do mostly this one for that particular reason.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I will never ever ever ever ever understand women who bitch and complain about not being able to have #2. I'm still paranoid about #1 getting here. Even if I never get to have another child I will feel so blessed to be able to finally just have one baby in my life. I had 2 MCs before my sticky bean and even now in my 3rd trimester I'm still terrified something will go wrong and I will lose my little boy. We may have just as many problems trying to TTC #2 and yes, I will be sad, but there is no way in hell it will be as heartbreaking as the journey to #1. Nope. Those women are nuts. They should be happy they were blessed with a child.


----------



## sugarpi24

kinda makes you wonder about some ppl that are TTC for #2 or whatever on if they are even focusing on the child they already have :( i wish i could feel that feeling of having a child!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wish that for you too! My baby is a Femara + progesterone (plus some extreme timing and other stuff baby) so I'm hoping the Femara works for you too!


----------



## J_Lynn

Me too sugarpi ... me too .... someday. I know it's coming one day. Don't know when, but somehow. I am hoping the femara works for me as well as it seems to work for the majority of the ladies on here - it seems to be the best thing since sliced white bread so I'm hoping it works for me. My dr is really working on my CM now to make it more fertile - it's getting a little more lubricative/stretchy during O, so maybe it will all come together soon. Ahhh man. I can't wait!


----------



## ESwemba84

I really hope this works for me too! I keep having minor cramping like it do on unmediated cycles in the week before AF, and I keep convincing myself that either I didn't do something right with the trigger shot and I never ovulated, or that the progesterone is not strong enough and AF is going to show the next day. Then again I can't tell whether my cramps are pre AF, or GI related. It's like very minor pain around each of the ovaries, but hardly in the middle. Has anyone had this with progesterone suppositories before? I'm 6 DPO and I fear I won't make it until test day.


----------



## Ceilani

Hi all, mind if I join in? We've been ttc for a little over a year now, with one mc along the way. I'm starting Femara next week, after 3 failed rounds of Clomid. I haven't been able to find too much in the way of how successful Femara is vs. Clomid, but my fs is sold on the change. I'll be changing my days, too, from 5-9 to 3-7.

In any case, just wanted to say hi. :hi:


----------



## J_Lynn

I AM HAVING THAT SAME THING!!!! I keep wondering if it's like GI cramping, or if it's in my uterus!!! The progesterone suppositories are throwing me off because I don't know what to expect with them and I don't know what kind of side effects they cause so I am thinking that either AF is ready and as soon as I am done with my 10-days of vaginal progesterone she is going to come in full force, or I'm pregnant, or I have some serious intestinal issues going on that are going to eventually wreak havoc on my entire body. Because this is day 2 of feeling like this!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ceilani said:


> Hi all, mind if I join in? We've been ttc for a little over a year now, with one mc along the way. I'm starting Femara next week, after 3 failed rounds of Clomid. I haven't been able to find too much in the way of how successful Femara is vs. Clomid, but my fs is sold on the change. I'll be changing my days, too, from 5-9 to 3-7.
> 
> In any case, just wanted to say hi. :hi:

Clomid worked for me on the first round, well at least it made me have a decent sized follicle. It didn't do anything the other rounds I took it. This was my first round with femara and I had a follicle on each side, and one of them was so big and even had the little egg sac on the side of the follicle - it was really cool to see!! So femara has definitely worked better for me already!! Good luck!! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey ladies was wondering if I could join you. I know I've met some of you on other threads.


----------



## ESwemba84

J_Lynn said:


> I AM HAVING THAT SAME THING!!!! I keep wondering if it's like GI cramping, or if it's in my uterus!!! The progesterone suppositories are throwing me off because I don't know what to expect with them and I don't know what kind of side effects they cause so I am thinking that either AF is ready and as soon as I am done with my 10-days of vaginal progesterone she is going to come in full force, or I'm pregnant, or I have some serious intestinal issues going on that are going to eventually wreak havoc on my entire body. Because this is day 2 of feeling like this!!!

I'm glad I'm not alone! I feel like I'm going crazy....is it cramping, is it not? Is it AF, or do I have to fart? This is the longest TWW I have ever gone through.


----------



## J_Lynn

cntrygrl said:


> Hey ladies was wondering if I could join you. I know I've met some of you on other threads.

:wave:


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I AM HAVING THAT SAME THING!!!! I keep wondering if it's like GI cramping, or if it's in my uterus!!! The progesterone suppositories are throwing me off because I don't know what to expect with them and I don't know what kind of side effects they cause so I am thinking that either AF is ready and as soon as I am done with my 10-days of vaginal progesterone she is going to come in full force, or I'm pregnant, or I have some serious intestinal issues going on that are going to eventually wreak havoc on my entire body. Because this is day 2 of feeling like this!!!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone! I feel like I'm going crazy....is it cramping, is it not? Is it AF, or do I have to fart? This is the longest TWW I have ever gone through.Click to expand...

Yeah, this is the first time I am really psyching myself out thinking I really have a shot this time. Which is just going to leave me crushed beyond all belief if that BFN shows up. I am waiting until after AF is due before I even think about taking a test. I won't do it to myself. I won't sit there and stare at that test hoping for a 2nd line. So if AF doesn't start a few days after the progesterone, then I'll take a test just so I can call and make my next appointment and be able to tell my Dr it's negative - OR if it is positive pass out and die. lol


----------



## Myshelsong

I thought I totally had it his month.

Had the dip at 5DPO had the rise right after, had sharp pains (which I am now sure is a cyst), was exhausted one day .... I dont knwo I was grasping at straws.

Today huge drop and now I started spotting :(
Knew the chances were really really slim but really was hoping would get it in before the lap. not so lucky it seems. I feel charting past Ovulation is the worst idea ever, and may decide to to the charting until O confirmed and then let nature take its course. If I didnt temp check all throughout i wouldnt have gotten my hopes up only to be annoyingly crushed by reality again.
Hopefully next month right .....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Myshelsong, I'm so sorry lovely :hugs:

I promise the controversial topic didn't chase me away - I've been AWOL as DH as pneumonia and as his op and heart are far from sorted, I have no idea when/if we will be ttc again.

I just wanted to add that I have people telling me that at least I know I can fall pregnant and gee whizz that pi$$es me off! I have fallen pregnant at 6months ttc and 26 months ttc but seeing as I have lost both bang on 6 weeks, I can't help but worry we have genetics issues that will stop me ever carrying to term :( I am literally waiting for my next miscarriage just so that I can have the testing carried out.

I get annoyed with 2nd IF - yep it sucks, but no-where near the worry, frustration, pain and anger that IF for #1 causes.

Welcome to all the newbies :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Yeah, I had a Gyn tell me that like 9 months ago..... "We know you can get pregnant, so what do you want me to do about it?" 

Just because I got pregnant once in the 5.5 years I've been married and off birth control doesn't mean everything's fine......

Myshelsong - so sorry. I hope your lap can clear some stuff up, and you are successful after that.


----------



## Myshelsong

"At least we know you can get pregnant" - is probably the worst thing you can say! I am so sorry you ladies are going through that.

If within 2 years you dont have a real life baby in your hands to nurse and love then something is wrong, regardless if you had a early pregnancy loss and have been able to get pregnant in the past. If there is not actual baby the point is moot.

I would have told her I wanted her to get with the program and get you pregnant! 
What kind of tests have you guys done? Do you know if Dh's men are working?


----------



## pbl_ge

I just want to say that I've been loving this conversation. Makes me feel so much better! :friends: :friends: :friends:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

"Well there's nothing wrong, so maybe you should give it time to happen naturally." Grrr!!!!

Or my friend who is a doctor: "I'm sure it's just because your cycles are a bit irregular, you're probably just missing ovulation." Seriously!


----------



## cntrygrl

Don't you love all of the explanations people pull out of their arses. If I hear "It will happen when god wants it to" again I may strangle the person. I actually said to a great aunt of mine "I'm sorry, but I can't believe in a god that allows neglectful, waste cases to society to breed like rabbits when there are loving couples who struggle to have one." Another one of my favorites is "Everything happens for a reason" I want to slap the people and say "There it happened for a reason".


----------



## ESwemba84

"If you just relax and stop trying, it will happen."

Well, my body relaxes a little too much, because it doesn't even ovulate and just ends each cycle about a week too early. 

It's easier to smile, nod, and walk away than try to explain the biological dysfunction of my reproductive system.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

cntrygrl said:


> Don't you love all of the explanations people pull out of their arses. If I hear "It will happen when god wants it to" again I may strangle the person. I actually said to a great aunt of mine "I'm sorry, but I can't believe in a god that allows neglectful, waste cases to society to breed like rabbits when there are loving couples who struggle to have one." *Another one of my favorites is "Everything happens for a reason" I want to slap the people and say "There it happened for a reason".*

Oh my goodness, that is hilarious :lol:

DH has had less than perfect results for the three SA that he's done, but they have sad it shouldn't cause a problem :dohh:


----------



## Ceilani

Myshelsong said:


> I feel charting past Ovulation is the worst idea ever, and may decide to do the charting until O confirmed and then let nature take its course. If I didnt temp check all throughout i wouldnt have gotten my hopes up only to be annoyingly crushed by reality again.
> Hopefully next month right .....

Myshel I'm very sorry. It's crushing to go through the ups and then the letdown of impending af.

I have done what you mentioned (not charting past O) the last couple of months. It just got to be so tedious and exhausting to chart all the way through. I feel like it took a lot of pressure off me to temp long enough to confirm O and then stop. I still mark down significant stuff like sore bbs/noticeable cramping b/c I like to compare with other cycles, but that takes all of 30 seconds and doesn't bug me.

As for 2ndary I/F, I couldn't agree with you ladies more. I don't even know that I could add more, b/c what you've said hits the nail on the head!

ESwemba - I had a good friend tell me exactly that...it'll happen when you stop trying so hard! She added on a "my husband just looked at me funny and I got pregnant with both my kids" for good measure. We don't talk much anymore, lol.


----------



## sugarpi24

I HATE when ppl say "get drunk and have sloppy sex and it'll happen" "when God wants you to have a baby you will" "stop trying" its like really?!? Ive been told allll those!


----------



## gilmore85

one that really annoys me is when people say, "it's your bodys way of telling you you are not ready" WTF!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Omg the "buy some wine, get plastered and do it all over the house" has to be the worst. I really do want people to go jump off a bridge when they say stupid stuff like that. Ughhh


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Haha this convo is so therapeutic - you know after getting all that off our chests maybe NOW we'll get pregnant ;) lol


----------



## cntrygrl

The worst people to deal with out of all of it is the insurance company and pharmacies. The last two months with my shot have been a nightmare. I feel like I'm constantly jumping through hoops.


----------



## ESwemba84

My insurance doesn't cover any of my fertility meds. No, I take that back. They covered some of the Femara. But the Ovidrel and progesterone were out of pocket. Apparently fertility is a luxury now...


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Haha this convo is so therapeutic - you know after getting all that off our chests maybe NOW we'll get pregnant ;) lol

Yeah, I heard once you let it all out your ovaries and uterus magically start working. It's like a "magic word" game they play with us. :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> My insurance doesn't cover any of my fertility meds. No, I take that back. They covered some of the Femara. But the Ovidrel and progesterone were out of pocket. Apparently fertility is a luxury now...

Mine either. They covered the femara because it's used for women with breast cancer. They don't cover the clomid because it's purely for infertility, and they don't cover progesterone for the same reason. But the femara only costs me $2.23 a month. That's the only thing that's cheap.


----------



## Ceilani

You're right ESwemba...it does feel like fertility is a luxury. But I do feel lucky that my insurance at least covers all of the I/F diagnostics. They also cover clomid and femara, but the buck stops there. IUI (and any associated U/S), IVF, and any injectible meds are not covered. 

They'll tell me what's wrong with me, but they won't pay much to fix it, lol. :-s

J_Lynn are you going to stay with femara for now, then? (And the "buy wine and get plastered" comment made me LOL....I've heard that one more than I'd like!)

ESwemba, do you still get the progesterone through prescription, or do you pick it up online?

Ella - I've found this thread in general to be therapeutic!


----------



## fisher640

cntrygrl said:


> Don't you love all of the explanations people pull out of their arses. If I hear "It will happen when god wants it to" again I may strangle the person. I actually said to a great aunt of mine "I'm sorry, but I can't believe in a god that allows neglectful, waste cases to society to breed like rabbits when there are loving couples who struggle to have one." Another one of my favorites is "Everything happens for a reason" I want to slap the people and say "There it happened for a reason".

I work in an ER and we've seen some pretty lame examples of parents come through. I was once present when I heard the ER doc go on a rant with a capital R about "Darwin was wrong! I can't believe it but he was, this is not survival of the fittest!" She went on and on about crappy examples of parents and people with infertility and surely Darwin was wrong. (It was pretty hysterical actually)


----------



## J_Lynn

Yes, I maxed out the clomid use - he won't use it for more than a few months since it can do more harm than help after a certain point. So I am on femara for the next 12 cycles. Hopefully it won't take that long. I am going to suggest IUIs if after 4 cycles we still have nothing. 

I really do like the femara though, the follicles it gave me just were amazing. I didn't think I could ever do that - so I know it's only my first cycle but I really really love femara.

My insurance covers all the things we do to discover the reason for infertility - but it doesn't cover the actual act of then trying to conceive. So they have covered all my labs, my surgeries, my appointments, etc - the clomid and such isn't covered because it's considered "fertility treatment" instead of "infertility treatment" if I understood their explination correctly haha Which, I am honestly fine with. I have excellent insurance so I am OK with it. My husbands insurance covers $15k in fertility treatments - so if we move to IUIs, I will be changing to his insurance at open enrollment this year and we will start IUIs Jan of next year since his covers all of that. So I have a small plan in the works if I can't do this without even more help. hahah


----------



## J_Lynn

fisher640 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Don't you love all of the explanations people pull out of their arses. If I hear "It will happen when god wants it to" again I may strangle the person. I actually said to a great aunt of mine "I'm sorry, but I can't believe in a god that allows neglectful, waste cases to society to breed like rabbits when there are loving couples who struggle to have one." Another one of my favorites is "Everything happens for a reason" I want to slap the people and say "There it happened for a reason".
> 
> I work in an ER and we've seen some pretty lame examples of parents come through. I was once present when I heard the ER doc go on a rant with a capital R about "Darwin was wrong! I can't believe it but he was, this is not survival of the fittest!" She went on and on about crappy examples of parents and people with infertility and surely Darwin was wrong. (It was pretty hysterical actually)Click to expand...

hahahahah that is fantastic :D


----------



## ESwemba84

Ceilani said:


> You're right ESwemba...it does feel like fertility is a luxury. But I do feel lucky that my insurance at least covers all of the I/F diagnostics. They also cover clomid and femara, but the buck stops there. IUI (and any associated U/S), IVF, and any injectible meds are not covered.
> 
> They'll tell me what's wrong with me, but they won't pay much to fix it, lol. :-s
> 
> J_Lynn are you going to stay with femara for now, then? (And the "buy wine and get plastered" comment made me LOL....I've heard that one more than I'd like!)
> 
> ESwemba, do you still get the progesterone through prescription, or do you pick it up online?
> 
> Ella - I've found this thread in general to be therapeutic!

My RE sent a prescription to the pharmacy, because its the suppositories, and they have to compound it.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have heard something about your infertility costs being tax deductible. Any truth to that?


----------



## J_Lynn

All medical costs are tax deductible as far as I know. I deduct everrrryyyytttthhhinnnnggggg medical related to infertility or not. My husbands medical, his kids, etc - it all gets dudcted.


----------



## kcarey77

cntrygrl said:


> I have heard something about your infertility costs being tax deductible. Any truth to that?

Last year it was tax deductible if you spent 7.5% of your earned income. This year, Obama raised it to 10%. SOB!
IF will not be covered once Obama Care goes into effect and now he's making it increasing more difficult to write it off if you can afford to treatments. 

This was published in TIME magazine June 2013.


----------



## J_Lynn

He's making everything increasingly more difficult. Just one more thing to add to the list of reasons he disgusts me. (I hate all politicians ... it's not just him, he's just my least favorite of them all. Well, at least he's in the top 3)


----------



## kcarey77

Yup, I cant stand him either. 
I will absolutely write all my medical off anyways becasue I'm an Independent Contractor. Let the IRS tell me I cant write off $10,000+ dollars of UNCOVERED medical care with insurance. I get receipts for everything! LOL

GL on everything ladies! I am in the waiting period after my first sFET last week. I'm praying for a miracle!
:hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Certainly seems like they roll out the red carpet for welfare recipients, but those of us who actually put back into the economy get shit on.


----------



## J_Lynn

Of course. They hate us - they want a bunch of weak people who are dependent on them. Makes me so sad every time I see my paycheck and tax returns. 63% of our income last year went to taxes...either federal or local :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Omg I had no idea you guys were stung so heavily on taxes! Overs here it works out at a flat 23% ish and then only increases once you hit the big earnings - and that includes free standard healthcare.

We are fortunate in the UK to have the NHS, but once you start needing things that they deem none standard, you have to jump through hoops. On the NHS I have had CD 21 blood check twice, HSG, ultrasounds and Clomid. As you know that is very basic testing, they have now washed their hands of me and told me IVF is best shot BUT NHS believe I shouldn't be a parent until I'm 30, so I have to go it alone until I'm eligible for funded IVF. They change the rules constantly and there was talk that having two miscarriages could mean I'm refused NHS IVF :( and just to make things even more confusing the rules are different depending on what county you live in!

Because we have the NHS private healthcare insurance is too expensive to afford and even if we managed, I'm yet to find a plan that covers any IF treatment.


----------



## Tella

Reading the last 4 pages were very therapeutic! All those excuses are always given by people who fell preg quickly and most probably never even experienced a loss. 

My worst one since the m/c is "there was something wrong with the baby, so its better that way" WTF its not like it makes it easier. And the list goes on an on. Amazing how people become self proclaimed experts.

Gl to all you ladies nearing testing! 

and the rest of you have fun BDing :sex:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I tested today (I think 8dpo) and got a :bfn: I'm such an idiot for testing so early again :dohh: I never learn!

I'm not letting myself get disappointed though because a) it was too early b) I anyway have my lap. next month so there's a good reason NOT to get pg this month and something to 'look forward to'!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I tested today (I think 8dpo) and got a :bfn: I'm such an idiot for testing so early again :dohh: I never learn!
> 
> I'm not letting myself get disappointed though because a) it was too early b) I anyway have my lap. next month so there's a good reason NOT to get pg this month and something to 'look forward to'!


My rule of thumb is; Will I believe the result if I test early? IE will I tell myself a :bfn: is because I'm only 8dpo etc, or if by some miracle it's a :bfp: will I convince myself it's an evap or a chemical? If I answer yes, then I refuse to test ;)

I actually have to be 2+ days late AND have had ovulation confirmed by FF before I test ;) Saves a lot of heartache in the long run x

Good Luck with your lap next month!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I tested today (I think 8dpo) and got a :bfn: I'm such an idiot for testing so early again :dohh: I never learn!
> 
> I'm not letting myself get disappointed though because a) it was too early b) I anyway have my lap. next month so there's a good reason NOT to get pg this month and something to 'look forward to'!
> 
> 
> My rule of thumb is; Will I believe the result if I test early? IE will I tell myself a :bfn: is because I'm only 8dpo etc, or if by some miracle it's a :bfp: will I convince myself it's an evap or a chemical? If I answer yes, then I refuse to test ;)
> 
> I actually have to be 2+ days late AND have had ovulation confirmed by FF before I test ;) Saves a lot of heartache in the long run x
> 
> Good Luck with your lap next month!Click to expand...

Ha, nothing stops me - I've tried but always cave in ;) I kid myself that I won't mind if it's negative, and imagine how I will feel if it is positive!

I got my progesterone levels back today - they were over 40 which is over double what I've ever had before. So it looks like I ovulated more than one egg!


----------



## Samsungwer

Tella said:


> Reading the last 4 pages were very therapeutic! All those excuses are always given by people who fell preg quickly and most probably never even experienced a loss.
> 
> My worst one since the m/c is "there was something wrong with the baby, so its better that way" WTF its not like it makes it easier. And the list goes on an on. Amazing how people become self proclaimed experts.
> 
> Gl to all you ladies nearing testing!
> 
> and the rest of you have fun BDing :sex:



Totally agree about it being therapeutic !!
The things people say .. I think the word 'relax' alone can drive me nuts !! 

To top that i have my dh grandmother who asks me if im pregnant every week .. I wish her asking could get me pregnant .. Id have a dozen children by now .. Or even if i had BDed as often as she asks me id be knocked up against all odds !

And my clomid doesnt help me when i have these rage issues !mad woman is what i amm ..

Lol god i feel a lot better after venting !!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bit of a toughie yesterday - one girl posted a coded facebook status that I automatically interpreted as a :bfp: and I've also found out that one of my friends is actively ttc - they married last year, but still live with parents, very self obsessed and can't afford to move out, so how can they afford a child! I know she will fall pregnant quickly, whine all the way through the pregnancy and then realize she only wanted the child as two friends gave birth recently grrrrr makes my blood boil!


----------



## ESwemba84

Ella, I always test early too, and tell myself the same things too. And while I'm holding the test in different forms and intensities of light, I actually tell myself "what are you doing? This is a negative test. Stop torturing yourself" and end up staring at it for an hour longer hoping by some miracle a second line just shows up a little late to the party. Your progesterone levels look good! Good luck!

Feisty, I had the same thing happen yesterday. I am a part of a secret group for infertility on FB. I posted about waking up to AF yesterday morning only 9DPO after my first Femara Cycle while taking progesterone, and that it was a hard day. And not even 20 minutes later, this other woman posts that she got a BFP. My heart literally sank into my stomach. I have a hard time watching people get BFPs without getting very sad about the fact that its not me.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

ESwemba84 said:


> Feisty, I had the same thing happen yesterday. I am a part of a secret group for infertility on FB. I posted about waking up to AF yesterday morning only 9DPO after my first Femara Cycle while taking progesterone, and that it was a hard day. And not even 20 minutes later, this other woman posts that she got a BFP. My heart literally sank into my stomach. I have a hard time watching people get BFPs without getting very sad about the fact that its not me.

It is normal to feel this way :hugs: My friend hit the nail on the head yesterday when I told her I was not about to have a breakdown over the news; 'You be however you need to be'. Makes me feel less guilty ;)


----------



## J_Lynn

What are the names of some secret fb groups for if? I can't ever find any - and would freakin love to be part of a good one.


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm on the Operation Hope one, but its a local group. I know Resolve might have one.


----------



## 4magpies

Do you girls mind if I join in?

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca :D Would love to have you here :) Yay another one of the old gang to stop me feeling like such a veteran ;)


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. There's not many of us left anymore is there which is a good thing I guess?!

Hopefully we get to graduate at sometime. Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. 

xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Graduating from the LTTTC group would almost be sad. But, at the same time ........ lol


----------



## cntrygrl

J-Lynn Am I reading that right did you get a BFP yesterday? Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I did!!! Last night, I started peeing on everything that I could find that would give me two lines lol I was going to wait until this morning but I cracked last night and took some tests and sure enough - there was two lines on all of them. This morning I had to do it again because I was thinking last night was a dream. I'm going to the dr tonight after work, I have to get blood drawn and a progesterone shot - no more vaginal progesterone. Then I have to go back on Thursday and get blood drawn again and get a plan of action set up. He said I may as well get ready for lots of blood draws because he needs to stay on top of everything that is going on with me since as of right now I will be a high risk pregnancy. Which is scary, but I have sooooo much faith in my doctor so I know he's going to do whatever he needs to do. :)


----------



## cntrygrl

That is wonderful that your doctor is keeping a close eye on you. Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats J_Lynn! H&H 9 months... hope you're starting a trend ;)


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you ladies <3 <3 <3 I hope it starts a trend too - I always want to be a trend setter LOL


----------



## 4magpies

Oh that's great new. Congrats. 

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats J Lynn! Great news.


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats j lynn!!!!! hope we all follow you shortly!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats J Lynn :) Can I ask why you're classed as high risk?


----------



## J_Lynn

As far as I understand its because of my inability to make progesterone on my own and he says with my PCOS he monitors all his pregnant women as "high risk" through the first Tri because of the potential complications. That's how I understood it anyway. 

I just got my progesterone shot, now I'm waiting for them print out the blood test results for me :D


----------



## J_Lynn

I am on cd26, an my HCg level is 42 - is that ok? I have to come back Thursday so they said we really need to see what my HCg does between now and then. Ugh now I'm nervous now - but I am definitely pregnant!


----------



## ickle pand

They're more looking for your levels to double in 48 hours than a specific number, since they can't tell exactly when implantation happened. Fingers crossed for 84!


----------



## TLB1986

My DH and I have been TTC for 4 years. We have never had a BFP. I had a laparoscopy in January. They found a small amount of endometriosis is my right tube with some scar tissue. It was all removed and they said with in three months we should fall pregnant. It's been six months now... My DH refuses to get tested. It's been a very frustrating experience so far. It makes me so sad and depressed every month when we get the BFN. I'm hoping this month will be the one. We have a date for IVF in January in Cancun. Going to give our selves six more months of trying naturally. How do you ladies deal with all the stress and disappointment? I find it so difficult. I'm so glad that I found this site. At the moment it's the only thing giving me hope. My DH want's children but it seems like he isn't wanting to go the extra mile, every month that we get a BFN he is very quick to blame me. Saying it's my fault that we didn't do it on the right day... He doesn't get that with out knowing how his sperm is I'm just guessing it's bad and doing what they suggest (sex every second day). Sorry for ranting. It's just so frustrating.

Send prayers for a sticky bean this month!


----------



## J_Lynn

My easiest way to deal with it is wine. 

LOTS of wine. 

And crying. And being mad, and ranting about how everyone can get pregnant if they're 1. drug addicts 2. don't know who the father is 3. have 6 kids with 5 fathers 4. haven't had a job in 16 years 5. or are just generally horrid people

Yeah. That's how it usually works in my neck of woods. 

It's one of those things that if you don't find a reason to laugh about it, you'll die. So find the humor in it - there are funny things. Usually it is making fun of other people. Epecially women who complain about being pregnant. Those are the best. They're also lucky they're pregnant because they're the ones I want to push down a flight of stairs. But can't. Because they're pregnant. 

So yeah. That's how I've made it through these years. 

I'm sorry your doctor said you would fall pregnant within 3 months - they should never ever get your hopes up by saying something like that. Because in their perfect world it happens, but with our bodies - sometimes they have other plans. 

I am similiar to you - I had 2 blocked tubes, endo, a LEEP to remove the top of my cervix due to pre-cancerous cells, and I have PCOS. It took a lot of agressive moves by my doctor but I got my BFP (hoping it stays!) - so it can happen. It just takes luck. A lot of luck. And sex. Lots of that too :D


----------



## fisher640

Congrats Jlyn! I'm rooting for 84!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

Lynn a high risk pregnancy isn't to terrible. It just really means a lot more doctors appointments and in the beginning you get to see the baby more often. I am high risk because of my age, I had a previous miscarriage, and my body was producing progesterone on its own. It was actually cool at first because every two weeks I was going for scans so it truly put my mind at ease that everything was going good.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

After being scanned every two weeks at the last pregnancy, it is something I do not wish to repeat. It was extra stressful counting down the days until my next scan and praying for progress - in my perfect world, I wouldn't find out I was pregnant until I was 10 weeks gone ;)

J-lynn, you are still really early so that number is good :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I am siting on pins and needles till Thursday - I keep just telling that little poppy seed to grow, grow, grow! 

Is there anything they can do if your HCG is deficient or is it just something that you have to let nature dictate? 

...I sure did ask if there were any foods I could eat to increase it and the nurse laughed and said I say the damnest things  

I have a pretty large prayer chain going on right now, my entire immediate family and my closest friends (who all took 5+ years to get pregnant also with endless issues so they know exactly what all this IF us about) sending up prayers and good thoughts to make this poppy seed stick. 

Thursday seems like 6 months away. 

*sigh*

But, my friend who has had 13+ miscarriages and 5 healthy babies now said that here at our clinic if your high risk they'll give you the first ultrasound also right away and they'll give you one weekly - and at around 5 weeks you can sometimes hear the heartbeat. She said your chance of losing the baby goes down to less than 5% once you hear the heart beat so I am going to BEG my doctor to let me hear the heart beat as soon as humanly possible.

We just gotta get past Thursday. We can do this!!

I still feel like I'm dreaming!


----------



## cntrygrl

J-Lynn-- My fingers are crossed that your numbers double.


----------



## ESwemba84

JLynn, those numbers are great for how early you are. And like someone already said, its looking at how they double. I hope everything comes back ok!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Taro - I don't think I knew you got your BFP... congrats! You're quite far along now... everything going ok? Must be surreal...


----------



## sugarpi24

Im hoping for you Jlynn!!! I hope it sticks!!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Random question - has anyone here seen the movie 'baby mama'? I was thinking of watching it but I don't know if I will love it or hate it... as it has infertility... the beginning of the movie 'Up' had me in major tears :(


----------



## 4magpies

jlynn there is no way to increase hcg as it's the hormone made by the baby. 

Hence why they monitor it in MC and ectopic to see if a pregnancy. 

Hope everyone is good. I just accepted a new job today. I start 25th July! Which is probably right around where I'll be stimming. Lol. Dunno what I'm going to tell the new place? xx


----------



## ickle pand

Up always gets me. After we got married (2 years into TTC) my then 9 year old nephew asked my SIL if we were going to have a baby now. She explained that we wanted to have a baby but its not easy for everyone and might not happen. He then asked her if we'd have to repaint our spare room if we couldn't have a baby. She couldn't work out what he meant until she rewatched Up.


----------



## pbl_ge

Apparently I unsubscribed from this thread. :shrug: :dohh: And I've missed a lot!

J_Lynn, I've already congratulated you elsewhere, but why not do it again? Congrats! :happydance: As others have said, the absolute numbers early on don't mean much, and even slightly sluggish not-quite-doubling can turn out just fine. :thumbup: There are CRAZY things happening right now in the embryo development, and it can still turn out well even if it's a bit behind the standard curve. Also, it's completely and 100% out of your control. :nope: All you can do is pray and wait. We're all rooting for you and your little sprout! :hugs: 

Ella, I saw Baby Mama. It's a decent movie, but not wonderful from a realistic infertility perspective. I'm not sure I've ever seen a realistic movie about it, with the possible exception of Maybe Baby, which was accurate but I didn't enjoy it. It's a real disservice. I think the terrible movies made on this subject are one of the reasons idiots walk around telling infertile couples to just relax and it will happen. Because it always does in the movies! Up is definitely the most moving and beautiful i/f portrayal I've ever seen. I'm not sure I want to be around humans who can watch that sequence without crying. :cry: :cry: 

TLB, sorry you have to be here, too. I hope your OH gets tested soon. :hugs: That's frustrating. But I think every other day :sex: during the fertile window could be a good default, just in case. And it's terrible that he blames you for it not working. :growlmad: Not helpful! As for dealing with the ups and downs, .... well, I have good days and bad days. Like J_Lynn, I find wine helpful. :wine: And my dog, which you probably understand. Good luck to you!

Hi to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you so much :) I am just talking to the little seed and praying and keeping my faith that this will all work out. I am scared to death to go to the dr on Thursday. But, it's not I can avoid going so I will just put my big girl panties on and deal with it lol


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella- hi how are you - I am 22 weeks now - it is still surreal and I still can't believe it is actually happening. 

Lynn - all you can do is keep the faith. keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Tarotempres said:


> Ella- hi how are you - I am 22 weeks now - it is still surreal and I still can't believe it is actually happening.

Amazing! H&H rest of the 9 months!



pbl_ge said:


> Ella, I saw Baby Mama. It's a decent movie, but not wonderful from a realistic infertility perspective. I'm not sure I've ever seen a realistic movie about it, with the possible exception of Maybe Baby, which was accurate but I didn't enjoy it. It's a real disservice. I think the terrible movies made on this subject are one of the reasons idiots walk around telling infertile couples to just relax and it will happen. Because it always does in the movies! Up is definitely the most moving and beautiful i/f portrayal I've ever seen. I'm not sure I want to be around humans who can watch that sequence without crying. :cry: :cry:

I watched it in the end - it was good - but very uniinspiring as far as the infertility is concerned! The t-shaped uterus = never having kids annoyed me a bit. I mean, it always seems in movies that people are either 'infertile' i.e. can never have kids or fertile i.e can have kids normally... which isn't true! But then again, how many stories have their been, even on this thread ;) where doctors have said it will never happen and then it does. Life just isn't black and white.



ickle pand said:


> Up always gets me. After we got married (2 years into TTC) my then 9 year old nephew asked my SIL if we were going to have a baby now. She explained that we wanted to have a baby but its not easy for everyone and might not happen. He then asked her if we'd have to repaint our spare room if we couldn't have a baby. She couldn't work out what he meant until she rewatched Up.

Oh it's so sad :( Even my DH was trying not to cry (he denied that of course - something in his eye! lol)



AFM. I think I'm 10 or 11dpo. I've been good and not tested since the :BFN: at about 8dpo. I keep saying to myself that it's so much fun to pretend I am pg, why ruin it? lol. I've been very bad when it comes to symptom spotting though. I have very strong stomach cramps, but not AF kind, more like gas pains :blush:, bloating etc. and a few more tmi symptoms I won't bore you with! It could just be because my progesterone was soaring due to multiple follicles, so I'm not holding my breathe! But the weirdest thing of all is that my bbs are not at all sore. Which I've never had before at this stage... ahh I have to stop this - but it's so much fun!!!

I would SO love to have to cancel my lap.. the doc. will kill me lol...


----------



## J_Lynn

I guess I need to watch Up, because it must be a great opener .... I've seen the movie from about 1/2 way in, but never saw the beginning!


----------



## sugarpi24

I didn't like the movie UP :( its to sad and depressing! I don't know why they would make a children's movie like that :(


----------



## pbl_ge

sugarpi24 said:


> I didn't like the movie UP :( its to sad and depressing! I don't know why they would make a children's movie like that :(

You didn't find the rest of the movie inspiring and *up*lifting? It's true--both the old man and the little boy (can't remember names right now) have very sad back stories. (Although I don't think the story of their marriage is more sad than not--it's a beautiful love story--but he's definitely grieving at the point that the movie really begins.) I personally loved that, as there's a lot of sadness in the world and it's good for children's movies to address that, I think. What I loved most was the wonder and adventure that came out of such sadness. While the rest of the movie is very good (SQUIRREL!), it's those first 10 minutes or so that transcend the movie into genius for me. :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats than to new BFP. I am 10 weeks now and dealing with severe morning sickness. Other than that, everything is great baby's hb was 170


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pbl_ge said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't like the movie UP :( its to sad and depressing! I don't know why they would make a children's movie like that :(
> 
> You didn't find the rest of the movie inspiring and *up*lifting? It's true--both the old man and the little boy (can't remember names right now) have very sad back stories. (Although I don't think the story of their marriage is more sad than not--it's a beautiful love story--but he's definitely grieving at the point that the movie really begins.) I personally loved that, as there's a lot of sadness in the world and it's good for children's movies to address that, I think. What I loved most was the wonder and adventure that came out of such sadness. While the rest of the movie is very good (SQUIRREL!), it's those first 10 minutes or so that transcend the movie into genius for me. :flower:Click to expand...

I didn't find it inspiring either... I tried to... but I couldn't get over thinking about the fact that this old man had lost his wife who was his everything and was all alone... and they never had kids... and now he's having all these adventures without her... even though technically it was 'for her' or she was very much thought of throughout the movie, she was dead :(


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope ur all well xx

Congratulations J Lynn, h&h 9 months xx


----------



## cntrygrl

J-Lynn-- Good Luck with your bloods today. FXed those numbers more than doubled :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you <3 I hope they do also, I am a mess today - there is no way I'm going to be able to get anything done at work. It's all I keep thinking about.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck today jlynn! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

just logged in to check your numbers jlynn!

I settled down round a family members house to watch up - was completely unprepared and then spent the whole film struggling not to cry - I found the film utterly depressing. Life is bad/cruel enough, when I watch a film I want escapism, not a reminder of the depressing future that could await us :(

DH is improving, but still thinks it will be months until we can start ttc again :(


----------



## J_Lynn

MY NUMBERS TRIPLED!!!! I'm at 136!!!! Next appointment is July 19th to hear the heartbeat!! :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Woohoo! That's fantastic news, JLynn!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you!! I broke down in tears when they told me!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

J Lynn that is great news.

Ella - I know it is hard but stop driving yourself nuts.......... I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

YA J Lynn I'm so happy for you!!!

Tarot- I know, I know  Haven't tested yet (since the 8dpo one that was a waste of time)... longest I've ever gone without testing! lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you :) Now I can hopefully buy my Dooney & Bourke diaper bag in a couple of months! lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> YA J Lynn I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> Tarot- I know, I know  Haven't tested yet (since the 8dpo one that was a waste of time)... longest I've ever gone without testing! lol

You ladies are much braver than me - my anxiety would always prevent me from testing. The ONLY reason I tested this month was because of my progesterone running out and my doctor made me test so I knew if I needed more or not. Otherwise, I could never bring myself to test - the anxiety of it got the best of me and it would send me into panic attacks :/ I'm such a spazz


----------



## ickle pand

Great news J Lynn :)


----------



## cntrygrl

I will probably breakdown and test somewhere around the 10-12dpo mark. It's so hard not to. Last month I tested out the HCG shot to see when it would be out of my system. It was weird seeing the two lines and knowing you weren't actually pregnant.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, Feisty--sorry you didn't enjoy _Up!_ Hope I didn't recommend something that was depressing for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd 1 today :( ho to the doctor on the 11th for an u/s and start femera Sunday. Only doing femera for now til we can afford injections again. But I want to get some things done around the house and paid off before we do that. :)


----------



## 4magpies

I wish I had the opportunity to count DPO and test but its all pointless for me. Bring on IVF!

I'm just getting ready for work. I signed for a new job yesterday start end of July and no more working weekend. Apprehensive about starting new job and IVF around the same time!

Hope you girls are all ok. 

xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

J_Lynn said:


> MY NUMBERS TRIPLED!!!! I'm at 136!!!! Next appointment is July 19th to hear the heartbeat!! :)

Yes, your numbers will do that. at 4.5 weeks my number was 108 and then the following week is was 450.


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm excited to see what they are on Monday :) I won't find out till Tuesday when my dr is back in the office - but I can't wait to see what they are.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

JLynn wanna be bump buddies? ;)

I gave in and tested (14dpo) - :bfp: on an internet cheapie and a digital!

Please stick little bean!

It's been nearly 2 years of TTC... hope this is it...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats Ella! Told you not to test early ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Ella!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> JLynn wanna be bump buddies? ;)
> 
> I gave in and tested (14dpo) - :bfp: on an internet cheapie and a digital!
> 
> Please stick little bean!
> 
> It's been nearly 2 years of TTC... hope this is it...

Yes!!!! I would love that! :D

Ohh congrats!!!!! 

LET'S GO BFPs, YOU HAVE A LOT OF WOMEN COUNTING ON YOU!!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Ella! :happydance:

So, yesterday I was feeling stressed and just physically not good from the Femara (it really made me feel like crap this time), and I decided to treat myself to a pedicure. Well, halfway through my wonderful pedicure, in walks this petite pregnant woman with her posse and sits in the chair next to me. Consequently the rest of my pedicure was spent listening to people ask her about the baby, about pregnancy, and this woman already has 3! WTF. Then she was talking about how she was going to have the extra skin from pregnancy "fixed" when she turned 40, like her body was now damaged from her FOUR kids. :growlmad: I can't escape it. There are just little reminders everywhere I go to remind me that I'm infertile, and to the majority of women in this world the process of reproducing is natural and frequent. Ugh.........

Sorry. End Rant.


----------



## J_Lynn

1 in 10 women have fertility struggles - just remember that. That's what helps me. Every time you go somewhere, rest assured you are not the only one going through it. I sat at my part time job one day (at the mall) and counted women off and there was a LOT of women by the 1:10 count that had the same issues. If you're at a restaurant, look around and be reminded that there are others going through exactly what we all do in order to reproduce.

And screw her, I hope they can't "fix" it since she has such a negative attitude about it. She should be thankful her body got "messed up" because if she never got to know the joy of being able to get pregnant I bet she wouldn't complain about a few sags here and there!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Struggling quite a bit at the moment :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Ella!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, that's wonderful news!!! :yipee: :yipee: Sending you super sticky thoughts! Are you getting betas done?



Feisty Fidget said:


> Struggling quite a bit at the moment :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hear you, Feisty. Hope you managed a decent weekend and found some fun things to do. I hope your turn is coming very, very soon!


----------



## fisher640

Feisty
Eswemba 
:hugs:
:hugs:
:flower:


----------



## Tarotempres

Feisty - I am sorry you are struggling. We are all here for you.

Ella - that is great news. I am glad you waited. Congrats.


----------



## Tella

Ella - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving how lucky this thread has been the last few weeks!!!! Fx'd you all announce very quickly!

Feisty :hugs: Im also struggling at the moment. Thinking about you and stay strong :flow:

We went to a baptism this weekend and wow, i think there as in total 9/10 babies/kids that was done. I cried all the way and every time my DH looked at me i cried more. And on top of that the sermon was about kids and the minister even highlighted their struggle, it was so hard.


----------



## Tasha16

Big congrats Ella xxx

Thinking of you FF sending u :hugs: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Feisty Fidget said:


> Struggling quite a bit at the moment :(

Thinking of you my love. Big hugs. 

xxxx


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi im new here Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 years now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. The Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have an IUI scheduled but I'm so scared of disappointments. I don't know what to do??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome to the group Samoorah - lots of support here! :flower:

Thanks guys - looks like it will be even longer before we can even start ttc again, then who knows how long it will be before we fall, get referred for miscarriage testing etc. Can't help but feel that saving for IVF or entering egg donation would be pointless until our miscarriages have been looked into.

I've become obsessed with what age women were when they had children. I'm only 27, but feel like my body clock is ticking away. My best friend had an older Mum growing up, and I saw first hand how difficult it was for her - teasing from other children, parents always too tired to play, big social differences between other childrens parents etc.

Sorry for the rant, just really feeling delicate at the moment :(


----------



## 4magpies

Ah sweetheart I'm 26 and I feel time slipping away. 

I always wanted to be a "young" mum, like under 25. 

It it were down to the NHS I probably wouldn't get IVF till I was 28/29. 

xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My numbers tripled in 48 hours... what a relief! Hope you're all okay, girls xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Ella, that's great! Congrats!

Feisty, I'm 29. I always wanted to be a young mom, but now if I ever have a baby I'm going to be 30 or older. I've been trying for 5.5 years (not preventing for 3 years, trying for 2.5) and I watch everyone else around me get pregnant, sometimes multiple times, and I just feel my chances of ever becoming a mom dwindling away. 

And, the thing I'm most tired of people saying to me is "Oh. You're so young! You have plenty of time! Just relax and it'll happen someday!"

Really? Do you know? Do you really know it'll happen someday? Because I sure don't!

Plus, it doesn't make my infertility hurt any less. If things were functioning correctly down there, maybe I could "relax" a bit and not focus on the fact that I maybe MAYBE have 10 years to make this baby thing happen. For most people, that's ample time, but since unprotected sex hasn't resulted in a live baby in the past 5.5 years, I'm counting every day as precious, and I'm not going to relax, because relaxing might result in me living childless for the rest of my life. 

Lol, sorry, I'm bitter about the age thing. Like people know when the best time for me to conceive would be. :dohh:


----------



## cntrygrl

Ladies I'll be 32 in September and I don't consider myself too old, yet. I definitely hate the "relax and it will happen" comment.


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm 30 in November - I am definitely looking forward to it. I never wanted kids before 30. I wanted to have a chance to live life how I wanted, travel, and crazy and completely irresponsible. At 30 - you should stop that phase in your life because no one thinks it's cute to see an irresponsible, crazy 30 year old. I will still have my moments I'm sure .... but whatever. I'm looking forward to my 30s. Especially since my husband is 37 this year and he is just as cool as the other late-20ers I know so just because we hit the 30s doesn't mean we're boring and too old hahah :)


----------



## Tarotempres

Ladies - I am 40 and pregnant with my first and praying we can do a second right away. I had always wanted to be a Mom early but life had other plans for me. The relax it will happen are just people trying to be nice and truly not knowing what to say. It sucks when they do say it because it hurts more than it helps. Just keep the positive thoughts going. I know it is hard. My husband and I tried for 6 years and I had tried for years in a previous relationship with no success. 

Keeping you ladies in my prayers that your miracle will come soon.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, that's great news! :happydance:

I don't think it's weird any more to be an "older" mom. Depending on where you are late twenties might actually be the average now. In the US it's very regional. I'm 36 soon, and didn't start trying for a baby until I was 34. I didn't "wait"--as Taro said, this is just how life worked out. I get a little offended by some of the news reports about "older mothers."


----------



## Tarotempres

I keep telling myself older and wiser......


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations on your BFP's Ella & J_lynn!!!! I wish the both of you girls a H&H 9 months!!!:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## gilmore85

Well I was doing ok ladies hadn't had down days in a while until last night when a colleague posted her 1st scan on facebook and announced her pregnancy, thats now 3 women i work with that are pregnant and I think its cos it took my by surprise but I just burst into tears


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ella_Hopeful said:


> JLynn wanna be bump buddies? ;)
> 
> I gave in and tested (14dpo) - :bfp: on an internet cheapie and a digital!
> 
> Please stick little bean!
> 
> It's been nearly 2 years of TTC... hope this is it...

Congrats Ella! Have a h&h 9 months


----------



## kcarey77

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hello and update you on my first IVF cycle as being unsuccessful. 
We are transferring our last blastocyst end of July and then we will take a break if it doesn't work out. I have never had a BFP.
I have been TTC for 5 years now and I'm almost 36 yrs old. No one told me how difficult trying to start a family would be. Otherwise, I would have been trying a long time ago.
I wish you all great success and a happy Independence day!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

gilmore85 said:


> Well I was doing ok ladies hadn't had down days in a while until last night when a colleague posted her 1st scan on facebook and announced her pregnancy, thats now 3 women i work with that are pregnant and I think its cos it took my by surprise but I just burst into tears

Great big :hugs: Amy - I'm so sorry lovely xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Hoping I can join in. This is my first post with LTTTC. I have been posting previously on the Assisted Conception board for IVF. We are currently on a break. 

Quick story. We have been TTC for over a year and a half now. Had a lap done for suspected endo in August 2012. They found fibroids and a closed left tube. Was referred to RE to see if one of the larger fibroids was impeding with pregnancy and a possible expert surgical approach. After saline sono, RE said that fibroid is good to stay put. We then went through bloodwork. I had AMH of 0.01, DH had low morphology and motility. They recommended IVF right away. After they stimmed me aggressively, I had 41 eggs. I went into OHSS and ended up spending time in the hospital and then having fluid drained off. Cycle cancelled, then FET in March with 2 good embies, but BFN. We only have 3 embies left, of lesser quality. We are saving money for the next FET and taking a break.

I came here to find support. Everyone in my life is either pregnant or just had a baby. With every announcement, I am having a hard time. I finally felt like I was in a good place the last couple of weeks and now with 3 preggo announcements I am having a hard time. Hoping to find some buddies here that can understand! I am CD1 today. My cycles have been wonky since IVF/FET. Hoping to give this cycle a good go. I am praying for a miracle. Otherwise FET in November-ish. 

Sorry so long! Thanks for letting me join in and looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## sugarpi24

I know what you mean...I'm having a hard time being around kids here lately :( hubby and I went putt putting with a couple friends and their kid and the kid almost fell and the way hubby caught him almost made me cry :( hes so gentle!! I hope I can give him a child one of these days :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Cali, I'm sure you will find a lot of support here :flower:


----------



## ESwemba84

Welcome Cali! Sorry you've had such a struggle. I completely understand, it seems like everyone around me is announcing pregnancies or having babies. It's tough, and especially because my brother in law and his wife are about to have a baby. I like this group because I can come vent about things on here that only women with no kids would understand.


----------



## Kat S

Oh thank god for this thread! It feels like all the other TTC threads I'm on turn into chat between the ladies who successfully got pregnant who want to continue to share their pregnancy journey on TTC threads, or ladies who already have other children and want to talk about them while TTC another. I'm happy for them...really. But it hurts to hear about their pregnancy journey and stories about all their other kids while I struggle month after month to get my first. I know I sound bitter and I hate that, but there it is. What I'm looking for is support from ladies who are in the same boat as I. 

:dust: to you all!!

Currently CD 8 doing a combo of Femara and injections. Follie check tomorrow!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi Kat! Lol, love the other thread too, but I joined that thread a year ago, and its disheartening sometimes. I feel left behind. Everyone that was there originally has either had their baby they were pregnant with at the time, or gotten pregnant. I'm the only one still waiting.....:dohh:

Glad you found this one.


----------



## Myshelsong

Is anyone else sick and tired of having sex during their fertile week.
Holy hell what I would give to have normal sex without the constant thought of conception!
And the day I stop taking notes of my cervical mucus will be a happy day I tell you. Who in there right mind posts that much attention out side of trying to conceive. Seriously!
So ready for this journey to be over already!

Sorry really annoyed today.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, amen to all that! I remember the blissful days when I didn't know what CM was. :dohh:

Eswemba, did you miss O? :dohh: I've done that before. Our first month back after the looooooooooooooooooooooooooong m/c hiatus I O'ed a full week earlier than usual. It was so frustrating!!! :growlmad: 

And I'm with all you ladies about children. I avoid them. We have new neighbors with whom we probably have tons in common, except that they have a brand new baby. They're very friendly. I am not. I feel bad about that, but every time I pass them on the sidewalk (me with the dog, them with the stroller) tears threaten. 

Hi, Kat! :hi: :winkwink: Good luck at your scan!

:hugs: and :dust: to all....


----------



## Kat S

Scan was a success! Three mature follies at 18mm! That's the best result I've ever had! I guess my body likes the Femara and Gonal-F combination. Or maybe it was the DHEA and CoQ10 kicking in? Either way, it worked. 

IUI tomorrow morning!! Maybe the 6th time is the charm?


----------



## sugarpi24

Myshelsong said:


> Is anyone else sick and tired of having sex during their fertile week.
> Holy hell what I would give to have normal sex without the constant thought of conception!
> And the day I stop taking notes of my cervical mucus will be a happy day I tell you. Who in there right mind posts that much attention out side of trying to conceive. Seriously!
> So ready for this journey to be over already!
> 
> Sorry really annoyed today.

Hey I just read your signature we have been TTC just as long as you! :( not a good thing but I thought it was crazy! June 11th is my moms bday and we went garage Saling that day 2yrs ago and that night I stopped BCP. I hope we get our BFP soon!


----------



## ESwemba84

PBL, lol, yep. I even had my ultrasound on CD 12, and they actually had to check on 2 different machines to make sure. So looks like I ovulate early. AND I ovulate on my own sometimes! Woohoo! So, this cycle was a bust, and I'm taking a break from the fertility meds to keep losing weight. I feel like the 28 lbs I've lost has maybe contributed to my ability to ovulate on my own, and maybe further down the road my hormones will balance themselves. But we are still going to "try". 

Good luck Kat!


----------



## dimps_

Hi all! Hoping I can join in.
Quick summary of my journey: not preventing for 18 months and trying for another 18, suspected pid but lap and dye results in January came back completely fine. I'm now in my first cycle of clomid and trying not to get my hopes up.

Reading through some of these posts it feels like a lot of people feel exactly like me, my sister has a 2 year old that my mum and dad constantly rave about, and my sister in law is now pregnant with her third : ( everytime we go to see the DH's family I get questioned as to when we're having kids (they don't know that we're trying) and I feel like a failure. 

Sorry for the rant just feeling a bit low today, I'm not always such a moaning myrtle honest 


Xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey sugar I thought your time line was super close to mine. Fx for both of us, what a ride eh?

Hey Dimps you are not a failure! Good luck on clomid.
Had your dh gotten tested


----------



## dimps_

Hi myshelsong, yeah he had an SA about 8 months ago which came back fine so they haven't done anything since. I've just got everything crossed for this month as the doctor won't allow me to take clomid on my next cycle : (


----------



## Kat S

Hey, everyone~

I had my 6th IUI this morning. We were worried about my husband's sample because he'd done some "solo work" yesterday morning before we had any idea that I had 3 mature follicles and would have the IUI today. But his sample wasn't as bad as we feared after only 24 hours. They estimate 10 million after the wash. Not a great result, but certainly not a disaster. And I do have the 3 follies so I pray at least one of them is viable. So it's done and now...The Wait. If the past is any indication, I will know in 10 days.


----------



## sugarpi24

Myshelsong said:


> Hey sugar I thought your time line was super close to mine. Fx for both of us, what a ride eh?
> 
> Hey Dimps you are not a failure! Good luck on clomid.
> Had your dh gotten tested

Yeah definitely a long one :( I hope the ride ends soon :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone, I'm back. :(


----------



## Kat S

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. :(

Hi, Ella! Welcome back! I don't know you yet, but sending :dust: your way :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss Ella.


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. :(

Don't count yourself out yet - don't lose hope until its officially over. Read the post in the other thread, I don't think you can 100% be out just yet .... Keep fighting for that stick bean, you've come too far to not give it a few more days. I'm not going to give up on you this time around - not yet, anyway!!! *hugs*


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry for your loss Ella :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Ella, Big hugs coming your way.

Just starting my TWW 4DPO I am so done with counting and taking temps and whatnot. Thinking of not taking my left for the remainder fo the cycle to take a break now that O has been confirmed.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat S - not everyone has a problem with the DHEA but I did. My body did not react to the DHEA and it screwed up my liver function and could of possibly caused my miscarriage. Just make sure your doctor is monitoring your liver functions. The CoQ10 worked for me. Good Luck


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry you're back ella :hugs:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Hi all hope you don't mind if I join.

My story- been TTC for about 4 1/2 years now. OH tests are all normal. I have PCOS ( although on my last scan 1 yr ago it had reduced dramatically) I also have endo quite severely. I had clommid 3 1/2 years ago but was told I am hyper sensitive this and had 12 folicals all at the same time one of which was over 5cm in size, so am not aloud to take this any more. I then had a laparoscopy for tube check and ovarian drilling, this is where they discovered the endo and my left fool pain tube was stuck down with the endo. The surgeon removed the endo and released my tube, both my tubes are fine and they drilled my ovarys.
My consultant then discharged me from his care and said there was nothing more he could do for me. I was furious, I have now changed hospitals and have a new consultant. 
1 year ago my dreams cam true and we got a BFP but unfortunately we lost it 2 days later at 6weeks. The hospital decided that as we had managed naturally we should keep trying fir another 6 months went back 6 months later and they said give it another 6 months then if nothing they will see about iui or Ivf. 
Then on may the 1st we got another BFP but again two days later we lost it at 5 weeks.
My hospital appointment is two weeks away and in now keeping everything crossed that they do something to help.

Sorry a bit of a long story.
Just feel like Why me


----------



## Kat S

Mrs_swj, wow, it sounds like you are getting half the care you need! They treat part of you and then disappear when you need further treatment! WTH?? I can't believe they made you wait A YEAR with your history of PCOS, endo, and m/c. Unfathomable. I hope you find the care you need and deserve, and get your miracle rainbow baby!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. :(

I am so very sorry for your loss. Big huge hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: 

https://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu309/busyruth42/big_hugs_bear.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Ella, I'm so sorry my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies I hope u are all well? X

Ella I am so sorry for your loss xx

I'm just wanting to give u all abit of hope, after 5 years of heartbreak, 4 mc's 1 ectopic and then 2 years of not being able to get pregnant and being referred for IVF we finally got our little miracle Jayden Joseph O'Brien was born on the 4th July 2013. We really never thought this day would happen but sometimes some of us have to wait longer than others but it really is worth the wait. Please don't give up ladies I truly believe u will all get ur miracles aswel. I wish u all the luck in the world and I will keep popping in from time to time to see how u are all doing. Take Care xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Tasha. He's beautiful :) xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Omg going to the Dr to get my lap results ... So nervous.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha16 said:


> Hello ladies I hope u are all well? X
> 
> Ella I am so sorry for your loss xx
> 
> I'm just wanting to give u all abit of hope, after 5 years of heartbreak, 4 mc's 1 ectopic and then 2 years of not being able to get pregnant and being referred for IVF we finally got our little miracle Jayden Joseph O'Brien was born on the 4th July 2013. We really never thought this day would happen but sometimes some of us have to wait longer than others but it really is worth the wait. Please don't give up ladies I truly believe u will all get ur miracles aswel. I wish u all the luck in the world and I will keep popping in from time to time to see how u are all doing. Take Care xxx

Congratulations Tasha!! He is adorable!!!:flower: I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a484/Matheny85/Congratulations_zpse534d967.jpg


----------



## Myshelsong

35 minute wait ... Finally shown a room ... Still haven't seen my Dr.

I was officially missed. He just took the 12 & 1215 clients before me. My appointment was 1130. Pregnant clients come first I guess. FML. He better take me next or I am freaking out.


----------



## pbl_ge

Omg, Myshel. I hope he sees you soon! :gun: And that you get good news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck Myshel!


----------



## Myshelsong

Not good news. I am unexplained. Do not have endo. Will be referred to a fertility specialist which will take almost a year. So sad.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Myshelsong said:


> Not good news. I am unexplained. Do not have endo. Will be referred to a fertility specialist which will take almost a year. So sad.


Oh no :(

Well at least they didn't find something very bad and incurable I guess...

:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Since it is going to take so long to see someone decided I am going to try soy im a few months. I really need a break this summery so going to concentrate on weight loss get myself ready for a FS.


----------



## Kat S

Myshelsong, I'm so sorry it takes so long to see a FS!! Glad you are making a positive spin out of the wait to work on your health. That's a great attitude!!


----------



## Kat S

I'm 8 dpiui today. Two more days until I can test. I am not seeing my usual pre AF symptoms yet, so that's got me hopeful!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck Kat! Fxed for you


----------



## cali_kt

Crossing everything for you Kat!

Ella- So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Myshelsong- I am trying Soy for the first time this month. I have been on a break since March. And finally feeling sort of ready to get back in the game. TTC with soy until my FET.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Cali. I'm pretty sure I'm out, though. I just don't feel a thing anymore. All the possible symptoms I had the past few days are just gone. I expect AF between tomorrow and Thursday.

Good luck with the soy and your journey!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tasha that is awesome! Another veteran finally graduated :dance: thank you so much for the hope my lovely :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Started the pill today. Finally on the IVF band wagon. Yay!

xx


----------



## Kat S

Wonderful news, 4magpie! Best of luck to you!!!

Huh, AF hasn't come yet. I'm 11dpiui and got a neg. hpt this morning. AF has been arriving by day 11 for the past few months so I'm hopeful she stays away.


----------



## Kat S

Rats. Another negative this morning. I think most people testing early see something by 12 dpiui. I knew 3 days ago that this was a bust. Why am I doing this to myself?


----------



## sugarpi24

Kat S said:


> Rats. Another negative this morning. I think most people testing early see something by 12 dpiui. I knew 3 days ago that this was a bust. Why am I doing this to myself?

i wonder that myself every month "why do i bother getting my hopes up and testing or even think "oh i could be pregnant"" but one of these times we have to hope itll be real and we will get a BFP! :)


----------



## Kat S

Shit. Got my period. I was a scant 3 hours from my beta appt, too. At least I didn't schlep all the way to the dr's office for nothing.


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you FF xx

Good Luck Becca xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey girls - just wanted to pop in and wish you all a good weekend! Sorry to all of you who got AF...

Although tbh, I'd love AF right now. At the moment I still have a little underdeveloped empty sac that seems to want to grow very slowly inside me even though it will never turn into a real baby :( I should be 7 weeks on Sunday. Missed a whole month TTC and haven't even started bleeding yet...miscarriages are HARD to deal with - I never even realised.


----------



## Kat S

Ella, I'm SO sorry! Yes, they are hard to deal with. I went through mine in January. Took me 2 months to see my period again and nearly 4 months for my hcg levels to return to zero. I lost so much time waiting. I hope you recover soon and get your rainbow baby.


----------



## cntrygrl

Quietly stalking....
Ella-- Have the doctor's mentioned any sort of intervention or medicine so that you aren't constantly waiting?


----------



## ezperanza

Hello ladies, I've been reading on this site a few years ago when we started ttc ... We had stopped as i was planning my wedding and started back up again this time with a FS to make a long story short I have PCOS, and was suspected of having endo so I had a lap and they found 2 tumors one on each of my ovaries they were removed and he drilled my ovaries as well, no endo either... It's been a whole month and week since my procedure I am now on CD6 taking clomid 100mg I am very nervous, excited about this cycle because dr said he thinks the tumors were preventing me from getting preg so we will see... I stay in prayer good luck to all I just felt like I needed to vent a bit as I'm driving my hubby crazy I appreciate it thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Ezperanza, I hope you get lucky before 2014!!


----------



## ezperanza

Kat S thank you, I hope so too!! Good luck to you as well :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ella it took quite a while for my body to return to normal after both losses - the natural process took longer than the medical intervention though x


----------



## Myshelsong

*The wait for ovulation is killing me!!!!!!*


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Myshelsong said:


> *The wait for ovulation is killing me!!!!!!*

I know quite a few woman that had anovulatory cycles due to soy - personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, but I really hope you will be one of the successes, I've also heard of many women having success with it :)


----------



## Myshelsong

I am hoping that does not happen for me at all.
I ovulate anywhere from day 13 - 21 (although since taking B6&12 is has been 13 - 14) so fingers crossed it will happen soon. Starting to see som EWCM so thinking that may be a good sign!

How is everyones end of July going?

Just starting fertility week so going to be a "fun" weekend I hope.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope you have a good cycle, Myshel! I've been benched since my bfn in June, so July is no fun for me. :brat:


----------



## fisher640

Feisty Fidget said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> *The wait for ovulation is killing me!!!!!!*
> 
> I know quite a few woman that had anovulatory cycles due to soy - personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, but I really hope you will be one of the successes, I've also heard of many women having success with it :)Click to expand...

I tried soy for a couple months, my cycles were always like total clockwork and I charted and tracked CM like a crazy person-- soy screwed up every cycle I took it.


----------



## Serenyx

fisher640 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> I know quite a few woman that had anovulatory cycles due to soy - personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, but I really hope you will be one of the successes, I've also heard of many women having success with it :)
> 
> I tried soy for a couple months, my cycles were always like total clockwork and I charted and tracked CM like a crazy person-- soy screwed up every cycle I took it.Click to expand...

Ouch - not good. I have also tried Soy this month (CD3 - 7) so I hope I ovulate ok :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I wanted to let you know I am having a baby boy:)


----------



## Myshelsong

Congratulations! Hope the next 174 days are easy and restful.

I am still going to keep my fingers crossed with the soy. Even if it delays ovulation if it increases my chances who cares. At this point it is my only hope until I get my referral, so I will keep bding until it happens.
I did read one lady screwed up her cycle and she ended up pregnant so here is hoping.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join?

We've been ttc on and off since 2008. We've established through tests at the drs etc that my weight affects my cycles (af disappears completely when I put weight on), so my main goal now that our wedding has been and gone is to get on with losing the weight and getting my cycles back on track.

Hubby will be starting wellman conception when they arrive tomorrow and I'm going back on pregnacare conception, agnus castus, evening primrose oil (to help with ewcm) and b6 :)

So slimming world starts for me on friday once I've got a meal plan together, so it's time to lose those lbs lol.

Myshelsong really hope the soy works for you :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

well doctor called me today and said that since we have done 7 cycles of femera and nothing has happened he wants to do a consult before going any further. so i dont know if that means hes given up and wants me to lose weight before going further...or if hes going to discuss our options or what. im super upset right now....i just want to continue on with the femera to regulate my cycles and hopefully a surprise BFP! so we will see what he says monday.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sugar, that could be good news! You've probably heard that those who haven't conceived in the first few Femara cycles are unlikely to do so in subsequent cycles. The benefits "plateau," so this probably means your doc wants to try something new. FX it's something that will work for you!

:hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

oh okay Thanks pbl!!! i always fear the worst! lol i hope this is what it is! i know Clomid didnt work for me and Femera gives me only one follicle...i did injections for a couple cycles and got 2-3 good ones...but that got expensive so we stopped doing those. oh i hope whatever it is he needs to discuss is good! i called the doctor back because i got nervous and asked them what exactly is it that they will be talking to us about and she said normally its just to go over what we have done and what to do next. so that made me feel better. whew! cant wait for next monday....it sucks having to wait and find out what he wants to do...wish we could discuss it on the phone lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Sugar.
I know it sounds scary but hopefully they will give you options that bring you a BFP and great follicles


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Emmy! I remember you. 

My drugs get delivered for my IVF tomorrow ready for starting Tuesday. Excited! 

x


----------



## cntrygrl

Exciting Magpie Good Luck to you :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, magpie!!! I hope this is your cycle!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck Magpie! :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

4magpies said:


> Welcome Emmy! I remember you.
> 
> My drugs get delivered for my IVF tomorrow ready for starting Tuesday. Excited!
> 
> x

Yay drugs ... the good kind!
Good luck, hopefully this will be the month for all of us!


----------



## TLB1986

Good Luck Magpie!! :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks so much everyone. 

Doesn't feel real yet still!!

xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Well IVF is the next option...its $20,000-25,000 but ill call them Monday and talk to a lady about what my insurance would cover...then go from there. We can do special financing and payments...but we are going to try and elimante some debt first...the doctor is frustrated and doesn't know why I'm not pregnant yet says dh looks fine...km ovulating now...so its unexplained...but his goal is to get us our family and IVF will get us there. He doesn't think we should have any problems concieving with IVF. And he is giving me prometrum to regulate my periods.


----------



## gilmore85

hello havent been on in a while how is everyone doing?


----------



## 4magpies

Hello Gilmore. 

I'm ok. Did my first DR injection last night so we are fully underway!! Eep!

xx


----------



## PDubs10612

Hi Everyone

About Me (29) ->> Been TTC officially since July 2012, and NTNP since about October 2011 with DH (30)

so far through tests my "issues" are - possible insulin resistance or PCOS (but no cysts found), only one fallopian tube, very low AMH (1.5?), very small ovaries, very irregular periods, usually don't ovulate, very few follicles

Currently taking - Metformin 1500mgs, Ubiquinol, Fertilpro Vitmamins, DHEA 75mgs

Have tried/had - HSG, Soy, Reflexology, and on first round of Femera


----------



## Tarotempres

PDubs - Welcome. Please be careful on the DHEA. I had a negative reaction to it and it screwed up my liver function. My AMH is lower than that and my RE was able to get us our dream come true so there is hope. I tried CoQ10 and found that helped with my egg quality.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## 4magpies

I very much doubt you have PCOS if your AMH is that low sweetie. 

I have PCOS badly and my AMH is 52! 

I take co enzyme q10 also, royal jelly and omega 3 fish oil as they're all meant to be good for egg quality.


----------



## PDubs10612

Tarot - Congrats on your success and Thank you for the heads up about the DHEA. Where were you getting your DHEA, was it compounded and prescribed? What do you think it was that finally helped conceiving, or was it just a combination of things?

Magpies - We are skeptical about the PCOS as well, it was a diagnosis at the beginning of testing and with recent discoveries seems less likely (because of the AMH and no cysts) basically something else is causing my other PCOS like symptoms..and the AMH thing threw the FS off as well as he was fairly sure of the PCOS and had my AMH retested..anyway, slowly feel like we may be getting somewhere :)


----------



## Myshelsong

4magpies said:


> Hello Gilmore.
> 
> I'm ok. Did my first DR injection last night so we are fully underway!! Eep!
> 
> xx

Good luck, that is very exiting fx for you!


----------



## Tarotempres

PDubs - it was prescribed by my RE. They use a specific pharmacy in NYC to get it. My RE never also rechecked my liver function my regular doctor found it doing routine blood work but my liver function was so abnormal he was extremely concerned. I was the DHEA for over 3 months. I do think the CoQ10 helped in combination with my new RE who lowered the doses on all of my meds. My body responded a lot better to less medication. We knew going into it I wasn't going to make a lot of eggs. I made two eggs my IVF cycle and they weren't of great quality. My IUI cycle with the new doctor I made four eggs, on less meds, and they were better quality. I would talk to your doctor about taking you off of the metformin also if they think you don't have PCOS. Best of Luck and if you have any questions please do not hesitate because it sounds like we have similar issues.


----------



## Serenyx

Tarotempres said:


> I tried CoQ10 and found that helped with my egg quality.

Can you tell us a bit more about the CoQ10 - how many do you take a day and do you take it throughout the whole cycle?

Thanks :)


----------



## wynter514

Hi Guys! This is my first time posting on this thread. I have been TTC #1 for around two years now. I have my first appointment with a dr. about it in four days. I should have gone sooner, I know, but for some reason I just kept convincing myself that I just hadn't waited long enough. I don't really know what I am hoping to hear from the doctor. I'm pretty nervous that I am going to hear something like "Oh, you're so young! You have plenty of time. Just keep trying!" or "Go home and do blank blank and blank and then come see me in a few months!". I feel like I've tried everything that doesn't involve going to the doctor and if I hear anything that isn't a proactive response then I worry I am going to explode on the doctor. I know I shouldn't be whining since I haven't been to the doctor about it but my poor husband is so sick of everything turning in to a conversation about fertility that I had to find some way to give him a break and the regular TTC thread makes me want to scream "Two months?! TWO MONTHS?!!?" Haha, anyway, looking to give and get support. BTW, where can I find these cool keeping-track-of-things things that some of you have in your signatures? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tarotempres

Serenyx - I take 200 twice a day. I started taking it I would say in December and the cycle we did in February my eggs were improved. I have extremely low AMH but my estrogen levels were all good which is why my new RE thought he would be able to do something and he was right. Best of Luck to you.

Wynter - your doctor is probably going to send you for a lot of blood tests before he or she really tells you anything. Your DH may have to go for a semen analysis also so be prepared for that.


----------



## wynter514

Tarotempres said:


> Serenyx - I take 200 twice a day. I started taking it I would say in December and the cycle we did in February my eggs were improved. I have extremely low AMH but my estrogen levels were all good which is why my new RE thought he would be able to do something and he was right. Best of Luck to you.
> 
> Wynter - your doctor is probably going to send you for a lot of blood tests before he or she really tells you anything. Your DH may have to go for a semen analysis also so be prepared for that.

Probably sounds silly, but it would make my day for the dr to send me for blood tests! I have warned DH that they will probably request analysis and he [rolls his eyes and then] says "anything for you and our baby." Haha, he's been so great throughout all of this and I can't wait to make this happen for him!


----------



## cntrygrl

As for keeping track of things fertilityfriend is a good one if you plan on temping.


----------



## sugarpi24

talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure? She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.


----------



## wynter514

I went to the doctor for the first time today and I actually felt kind of good about it. They gave me the info to have DH do a semen analysis, they "felt around" and they told me to come back next week for an ultrasound and then on CD3 for blood work. No talk of me being too young or "don't worry its not a big deal" or anything discouraging! Let's just hope I can make it through the next few weeks with out going insane and figure out what the problem is!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, everyone :hi: ,

I thing it is time for me to tell u my story. I have been reading for a while in the forum, sometimes posting but I don't know why I have been scared to share my story. So here it is:

My name is Desi and I am 28. My hubby is Presley 31. We got married 2006. At the time I was studying my bachelor's degree and because I was all the time in a lab dealing with radioactive elements, I could not afford it to be pregnant. I started taking anti baby pill in March 2005. Two years later in March 2007 I stopped the pill because I had side effects that I could not stand. In August the same year we decided to NTNP :sex: . The months were passing and nothing was happening. In June 2008 and a year later I did blood test and both times my hormones were just right. My husband did not want to test. At the time our live was very difficult. So, I just decided to continue NTNP.
Eventually, we moved in UK. I graduated second Master's degree. And one day I told my husband "I will arrange an appointment with our GP and we will start testing to see why we can't have children. " He agreed and on 4th of June we had our first consultation. The same month we decided really to try for a baby. I looked in internet ovulation calculator. Thankfully, I wasn't too busy at work so we had a lot of sex. About five days after my O, I started feeling weird. I had constipation, very sore nipples, nausea and I thought " OMG I think I am pregnant". I did a test about 10dpo and I expected to see again one line. I had already started feeling my breasts less tender. I looked at the test and I thought my eye were playing tricks on me. There were these so much desirable :bfp: . I called my husband.he said he could see them. I did not know what to think. My husband got very excited. But he was not in my body. I knew something was not right. The same day I got very strong pain when going to pee. The next day I went to see a nurse and the nurse test was :bfn:. I did another one two days later and the result was :bfn: . My AF came with a day delay. I am sure that there was something. For me and my hubby we lost a child. This broke our hearts. 
Our next appointment with the doctor is on 17 September. They will tell us how many eggs I have, my scan results and what quality of sperm my husband has. I am so scared and excited. I don't want to hear bad news. 
I started doing O test and I think I have every month. I really hope that soon will be expecting our first child. If not we are open for adoption. I can't see my life without children. I love children and I can love another child as mine.

Sorry, for the long story ladies. I pray for all of u and I just want to tell u that patience is the key for success. When you feel u are loosing your patience don't hesitate to write to me. I am a good listener.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Tarotempres

Wynter - I am glad it was a good experience. It is going to be a lot of blood work and tests and appointments but we are here to support you.

Des - Welcome.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Just checking in on you all. Sorry I have been MIA


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just stopping by to give you all an update - sadly DH is still very ill and we are awaiting his second operation - I think we will be able to start ttc again beginning of next year :(

Welcome to all the newbies

Becca and Amy I'm off to stalk your journals x


----------



## 4magpies

FF I hope your OH gets better soon. Sorry he's still unwell. 

xxx


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Everyone! Good luck on your current cycle! FF, good luck waiting it out...I imagine that's really hard to deal with :( Hope OH is on the mend soon!

AFM, I got my period over the weekend when the FS office is closed. I just heard back, and course they have no appts available this morning, so I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrrrr! 

I ALWYAS get my period on a weekend, and my stupid follicles keep maturing on a weekend. The office is only half staff on Saturday (so no lab) and closed on Sunday. Can't my body EVER do it's thing on a Tuesday or Wed??

So IF I don't have a cyst in my ovaries this time, we'll do the Femara/IUI again. And at home we'll do the artificial insemination to boost our chances.


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everybody i hope u are all well im just popping in to wish u all loads of luck xx

Congratulations on the baby boy pnuts xx

FF I hope ur husband is better soon xx

AFM: Jayden is now 11 1/2 weeks and has been full of cold for about 3 weeks, he's been in hospital as he has stopped breathing a few times which is really scary. Luckily I have a sensor pad with my baby monitors and if he stops breathing an alarm goes off. Just want him to get better now, apart from that he is a really happy and content baby xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone. 

I thought I'd pop by to say hi.

Ive not overly been on B&B much as nothings been happening my end, ive been waiting on my ivf appointments which has taken a little longer as I seem to have had every test & scan twice! 
Now have my date set for down reg which is 20th oct and my baseline scan is 12th Nov so everything is set to go. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Its nice to see theres been so many bfps

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for your upcoming cycle sticky beans. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

good luck sticky beans!


----------



## J_Lynn

The holiday season is quickly approaching ladies, I hope to see some BFPs wrapped up as gifts for everyone :))


----------



## fisher640

Just stopping by to say HI :wave: hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kat S

AF arrived yesterday. Blarg!!


----------



## Tasha16

Hey ladies I'm just checking in to say u hope ur all well xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How is everyone doing?

We are still not trying, but hopefully it will be soon :)


----------



## Razcox

I'm still here, waiting to try our last cycle of IVF. So in the last year we had a chemical and 2 failed cycles of IVF. On the plus side I have also lost nearly 3 stone so yeah for me!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Raz, but yay for the weight loss!

Have you had your re-occur-ant losses tested for? x


----------



## 4magpies

FF how is hubby?

Raz sorry your IVFs failed. I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.

I'm now 17 weeks and we got married on Sunday was a fantastic day! 

xx


----------



## godskid

I am now 4+years ttc


----------



## JayhawkLvr

Hi everyone, just starting out this forum thing, so excuse my lack of abbreviation knowledge/use :)

I'm 28 (29 in February), been married to my amazing husband since July 2012, and went off birth control Jan 2013. I'd been on it for 10 yrs (yikes!!) so wasn't really sure what to expect. I had a "regular" (between 30 and 34 day) cycle from Feb to May, then in June randomly stopped getting AF. After about 90 days, we decided to go see an OB/GYN and figure out what's up. I was a little frustrated at first because he seemed to be dismissing our non-pregnancy as just not trying long enough (I know a year is standard), but since I wasn't having a cycle I knew SOMETHING was wrong. He finally said he'd put me on Provera/Clomid.

First round (50 mg Clomid), cd 21 progesterone level was 0.4 :sad1: Second round (100 mg Clomid) was better, cd 23 progesterone level was 8.3 :thumbup: (he had me test later I'm guessing because of my long cycle). So yay for that!! I noticed around cd 18 that I had cramping, bloating, etc. so I think that was my physical sign of ovulation. I got AF today, which gives me mixed feelings, no pregnancy but happy to be back on a cycle!!! Going to do 100 mg Clomid again in a couple days, fingers crossed!!! Seems like EVERYONE around me is getting pregnant right now (FB doesn't help lol), so I'm feeling like it's definitely my turn!!

Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## Razcox

Feisty Fidget said:


> :hugs: Raz, but yay for the weight loss!
> 
> Have you had your re-occur-ant losses tested for? x

yes we have and they seem to think its down to a genetics issue, I have a translocation of chromosome 13 and 14. Basically 50% of my eggs are no good right away and would not be a viable pregnancy.

Hope everyone had a great new years and Christmas as well!! :kiss:


----------



## wantabby

godskid said:


> I am now 4+years ttc

I'm with you on that one.. 4+ year's no BFP ever...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hello all! New to this thread, but not BnB. DH and I just passed the 2 year mark for TTC. At the moment, he is all clear with his SA, and I am clear with HSG, prolactin, LH, and all other "usual" tests except C Peptides. They are high, so have been on Metformin (awful!) since November. Have just had a re-draw of blood to see if C Peptides are down. Will know how to proceed after that...

Unfortunately, I've stopped my Metformin this week as it now seems to be severely aggravating my acid reflux to the point of awful pain. Never ends, eh?


----------



## wynter514

I haven't been on here in quite some time. It seems like many of the names that were beginning to get familiar to me aren't around anymore(pregnant now maybe?!). I took a break after my second appointment(which was for an ultrasound) because my husband and I bought a house and have been remodeling it. We were still trying, but decided that since my insurance doesn't cover anything to do with infertility that we would focus our finances on giving our future child a nice place to live. Now that we are moving in, I really want to get back to the doctor. We have a few things to take care of that have been neglected over the last few months of trying to get this house ready and then back to the doctor I go! In the mean time, I have a bottle of maca root in the mail heading to my house. Has anyone ever tried it? If so, what did you think? Have you heard any success stories? I am hoping that it will work and that we won't even have to go bak to the doctor.


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls :hugs: 

we also heading for the 4yrs mark in June, really hope that we can all just get off this train and get our bfps!!!!

Jay, Maybe you should ask your doctor for Femara, it is much better on the body and has far less side effects. Fxd that you will get your bfp very soon and that you dont have to endure any other fertility treatments. :hugs:

:dust:

godskid, have you guys done any fertility treatments? 

Raz, is there any other options for you to still be able to use your own eggs or is it luck of the draw with IVF? IVF is such a rollercoaster as it is already, i can only imagine how it must be for you :hugs:

Want, :hugs: it will come it has to, we have all worked so hard for it and we must just try to stay possitive. Hows the clomid treating you? Doing any monitoring along with it?

xopiinkiieox, fxd for your results coming back perfect. Ive heard that Met is not a nice drug to take but like it is said before we will all do anything and take all the side effects if it brings us that bfp and rainbow baby.

wynter, its awesome that you in your house and that you can get back to TTC. I havent used it myself but ihave used Vitex and i believe they alll have their benefits it just depends what your body needs. Herbs have not done much for me but Acupuncture has helped me again.

AFM, Im back on the meds train. Hoping taht i have a winning combination for us this month. I was on Femara 5mg from CD3-7, 2mg estrogen from cd3 till told to stop, Intralipds on CD11 along wiht HCG trigger and progesterone in LP.


----------



## gilmore85

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on here for an absolute age! Started to think of you all so thought I would pop in and see how you are doing x


----------



## Tella

ooooo Gilmore i see it is exactly 2 months to your wedding day :happydance: is everything in order or you still busy with those last minute details.

Whats your plans on the TTC front?


----------



## wantabby

Hey Tella!!! The Clomid has seemed to work nicely this month! I have ovulated (temp & OPK confirmation) I have had awful night sweats pre ovulation, so I'm glad that's over for now. I go for my progesterone check Monday. I hope your combination of meds is the answer to your prayers!! You are right, it is going to happen (for both of us!) This is my first medicated cycle since my surgeries so in a weird way it feels like it is my first month trying. I had adhesions from an appendectomy in 03' that had my ovaries pinned down behind my uterus, and my uterus & bowels stuck together. So I fixed my problem of not ovulating with Clomid pre surgery but the egg wasn't going to the proper spot to meet the sperm. Now that everything is free and in place and I'm ovulating with Clomid hopefully I will have my long awaited BFP!!


----------



## Tella

thats awesome. so happy to hear that you are moving im the right direction. fxd for great results on monday! praying for that bfp in a week amd a bit!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca, I'm so happy for you my lovely - you give us all hope :) Thank you for asking about DH, still not good, but we are trying to carry on regardless.

Amy, almost the big day - I can't wait to see those facebook photo's :)

Well we are officially trying again :dance: this is (technically) our first month actively trying, and I am determined not to go crazy this time around - we will hit the 4 mark on the 8th feb too. I am still hopeful though :)


----------



## wantabby

Yay Feisty!! Good luck on TTC this go round! It will happen!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovely :)

How are you finding the clomid side effects? Both my pregnancies were conceived with clomid, so I am a firm believer :)


----------



## wantabby

My side effects aren't terrible. Less EWCM, as to be expected. I also have pre-o night hot flashes (not sweats I just get hot & kick off the covers 2-3 times per night) I have had them the past 3 nights, which is unusual for me. I don't know if it is because I haven't taken Clomid in so long or what. I also have had watery/creamy cm for the past two days. Time will tell why it's happening. I have my progesterone check tomorrow. Are you doing any meds this cycle?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I used to take my clomid at night as I found it cut down on the symptoms ;) I also took starflower oil and EPO to help boost EWCM :)

We are going completely natural :)


----------



## wantabby

I take mine at night as well, and took EPO this cycle. I've never heard of starflower oil? Good luck with the natural cycle. (Natural as in natural supplements or just nothing?)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I guess it's technically a bit of both :haha:

I am trying to cut down on processed foods, switching to organic etc, and we aren't going mad with timing, soft cups etc - just back to basics :)


----------



## gilmore85

Hey ladies, 

Just plodding along, got a few little things to sort out for the wedding but mainly things are sorted! TTC front will start the ball rolling again after the wedding. we've not been preventing during this time, we've just not been as regimental.

Yay Danielle back trying!

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## wantabby

How are you ladies doing?? Anything new?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hope everyone is well.

My last blood work was good, so had a baseline u/s on CD4 to ensure everything is okay...it was, so I've been on 50 ius of Follistim via shots for 5 days (tomorrow is my last day). I will have an u/s Monday to see if I need a couple more Follistim doses, or if we can trigger O with a shot of Ovidrel. Then, hubby donates, and an IUI. FX it just takes this one cycle...


----------



## Tella

wantabby said:


> How are you ladies doing?? Anything new?

Doing good thanks, cant wait for your temp spike, you must BD lots. That dip looks like a Estrogen dip, i think you gonna O very soon.



xopiinkiieox said:


> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> My last blood work was good, so had a baseline u/s on CD4 to ensure everything is okay...it was, so I've been on 50 ius of Follistim via shots for 5 days (tomorrow is my last day). I will have an u/s Monday to see if I need a couple more Follistim doses, or if we can trigger O with a shot of Ovidrel. Then, hubby donates, and an IUI. FX it just takes this one cycle...

Thats great, nice and slow is always good as it means more eggies at the same size. Fxd you can trigger at your appointment. Update us on how many follies you have after your appointment,

Fxd the IUI does the trick for you!!!

AFM, only cd7 so still have another 7 to wait before i O. Fxd i can trigger at my next scan. Lots of bd coming up in the next few days!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

Tella~ I think you are right!! And guess what I already have a decent amount of EWCM!! Which for me is unheard of, I usually stay creamy.. I'm loving this Femara!!


----------



## Tella

Femara used to be great with my fertile mucus as well but since the M/C its drying me up :cry: so i have to use estrogen supplements with it. Im contemplating taking double dosage on the estrogen from CD11 to help with EWCM.


----------



## nikinabox

hi wantabby!

I noticed we're both going on our first round of letrozole/femera this month. Good luck to you!!! Hopefully this could be our month :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! Ultrasound went really well! 9mm endometrium (my RE said "oh, beautiful" when he first saw it on the scan...ha), 15 right follicle, 12 left follicle. 50 units more of Follistim tonight and tomorrow, then Ovidrel Wednesdsy morning and my IUI Thursday!


----------



## wantabby

Yay Niki!! I hope it is for both of us!! FX'd!!


----------



## Tella

nikinabox said:


> hi wantabby!
> 
> I noticed we're both going on our first round of letrozole/femera this month. Good luck to you!!! Hopefully this could be our month :)

Good luck, hope it helps you with CM as well and that you only need once cycle!!!!



xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! Ultrasound went really well! 9mm endometrium (my RE said "oh, beautiful" when he first saw it on the scan...ha), 15 right follicle, 12 left follicle. 50 units more of Follistim tonight and tomorrow, then Ovidrel Wednesdsy morning and my IUI Thursday!

Thats awesome news!!! Fxd for a bfp of your first IUI!!!!:thumbup:



wantabby said:


> Yay Niki!! I hope it is for both of us!! FX'd!!

Cant wait to see your temp today!!!


----------



## nikinabox

Tella said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> hi wantabby!
> 
> I noticed we're both going on our first round of letrozole/femera this month. Good luck to you!!! Hopefully this could be our month :)
> 
> Good luck, hope it helps you with CM as well and that you only need once cycle!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! My Dr. says I don't have an issue ovulating... apparently, but she thinks it might help things along. If we don't have any luck this month, she wants to do IUI next month. Fingers crossed - for all of us!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantabby

Tella~ my temp went back down? Confusing?!? I have a lot watery discharge..like I peed a little discharge..lol!! So I will bd tonight. I haven't been able to get my opk's.. I had company all weekend, and I was off yesterday. So (finally) today I'll get some!I spoke to my Dr. yesterday and he said my LH & FSH were on track for ovulation, so. I guess that's good! Lol!! 

Piink~ Good luck girl!! I hope your "beautiful" endo ends up with a little bean implanting in it soon!! Fx'd!!


----------



## Tella

nikinabox said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> hi wantabby!
> 
> I noticed we're both going on our first round of letrozole/femera this month. Good luck to you!!! Hopefully this could be our month :)
> 
> Good luck, hope it helps you with CM as well and that you only need once cycle!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! My Dr. says I don't have an issue ovulating... apparently, but she thinks it might help things along. If we don't have any luck this month, she wants to do IUI next month. Fingers crossed - for all of us!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats awesome, ive heard of Femara giving that extra helping hand and people getting their bfps with it easier. Fxd you are one of those lucky ones!!!



wantabby said:


> Tella~ my temp went back down? Confusing?!? I have a lot watery discharge..like I peed a little discharge..lol!! So I will bd tonight. I haven't been able to get my opk's.. I had company all weekend, and I was off yesterday. So (finally) today I'll get some!I spoke to my Dr. yesterday and he said my LH & FSH were on track for ovulation, so. I guess that's good! Lol!!
> 
> Piink~ Good luck girl!! I hope your "beautiful" endo ends up with a little bean implanting in it soon!! Fx'd!!

It could be that you are having your estrogen surge which causes the drop in temp, fxd for a spike tomorrow and that you get a + opk along wiht it, you must BD as much as you can girl you need to get lots of spermies waiting for that eggie :)


----------



## Tasha16

Hey ladies I'm just popping in too see how ur all doing, I wish u all loads of luck I hope u all get ur bfps very soon. Happy Valentines day xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Anyone else with Follistim and/or Ovidrel experience breakouts on their face AFTER you were done with the meds?? I was fine while taking them, but since my IUI, my face has been crazy! I can't get it to go away. Just wondering if that's weird!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## fisher640

Checking up on everyone! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I am in tww limbo.. not testing until AF is late ( if she's a no show ) after ttc this long it's easy to resist poas..Lol!


----------



## Tella

xop, I also sometimes get bad skin. fxd its due to a bean implanting. 

want, im loving your temps!!!!!!!! I hate testing early but always end up doing it early. but this cycle im gonna try and wait till 13dpo as thats when I got my previous bfp.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

BFN for me this morning. FX and :dust: to everyone still in their TWW!


----------



## J_Lynn

wantabby said:


> Hey ladies! I am in tww limbo.. not testing until AF is late ( if she's a no show ) after ttc this long it's easy to resist poas..Lol!

Keeping my fingers extra crossed for you this tww!!


----------



## mariposa0283

im on my second unmonitored femara cycle after my loss in july, coming up on my 6th year ttc in april. waiting on ovulation, if i havent missed it. i'll join you ladies in the obsessing.


----------



## Tella

lynn, cpngrats on your lo!!! hope you guys are doing well and recovering quickly! 

mari, good luck with the femara, mine is always monitored wish I got get unmonitored here. Just want the help on o not all the scans. fxd this is the last one for me thou! :winkwink:


----------



## mariposa0283

yea a lady from the other forum im on sent me a box that she got online from the IHP website, so thats how im doing the unmonitored. my regular doctor said she cant prescribe it because its black label and my RE.... ugh, dont get me started on her lol. so of course i had to find a way to take matters into my own hands while still on break. im just hoping i get lucky (yea right!) and it actually works because ive seen several ladies who have been ttc for 5 years or more get pregnant on their 3rd or 4th unmonitored femara cycle. that gives me hope.


----------



## Msmith9

Hello Ladies, 

Haven't been on this site for almost 2 years, TTC has been one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with, and I had to take a break from the boards... just couldn't handle everyone else's BFP anymore and wasn't ready to be a LTTCer :( It just hurt too bad. We have been actively trying since May 2011. 

Hubby and I took a 6 month break from June until Jan, due to him needing surgery in August for his vericocele. And I was just plain, tried-out and an emotional wreck. January we got his post op results back, 17 mil and 50% (which is great since he was at 2 mil and 11%) And January of course is when AF decided to go missing again for 63 days! So 1 round of Provera and 2 rounds of Clomid in.... here I am. Currently on D12 and trying to think happy thoughts, unfortunately I am having a really hard time staying positive!


----------



## Tella

mari, how was the femara on you? 

msmith, sorry that you back after your break but those are great results after the surgery! Good luck with the Clomid, hope it is your magic dig and that you won't need anything more. 

afm, taking a break month or two. Last 3 cycles had been far too taxing on me so I need breather time.


----------



## wantabby

Good luck Msmith! ! I too took a break from the boards, it helps get your mind off of it when you have had enough. . I hope the Clomid works for you!! :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Had our second IUI today. FX this is the one!


----------



## Msmith9

xopiinkiieox said:


> Had our second IUI today. FX this is the one!



Thanks Ladies :)
I'm caught between wishful thinking and being afraid to be hopeful. If these next couple rounds of Clomid don't work, we are going for an IUI. Hoping everything goes well! Just wondering, are you using Clomid for the IUI with a trigger shot?


----------



## Tella

Want, how you doing? Gonna do some douches again :winkwink: Fxd that this cycle will bring you a very deserved BFP!!!!!!!!!

XOP, fxd those spermies have caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Msmith, fxd it is all you need as well!


----------



## wantabby

Hey Tella, I think I may do 1-2.. I think I went overboard with them last cycle. . Lol!! I should be ovulation soon!! I had watery cm this a.m. and I broke my thermometer. . :haha: so I didn't get a proper temp.. I think it said 96.7?? I will do a opks in a bit, last night was my darkest so far!! I will get to bd'ing tonight. . Woo!!


----------



## Tella

Hows all you wonderful ladies doing?

AFM > I dont really have a clue whats going on. I still have EWCM kinda but not in abundance. So i thought i will do a CBFM stick and it was low, did a OPK with SMU and it is stark white not even i hint of a line like last week???? So strange, so i dont know anymore. And honestly i dont care, just going by a 33day cycle and that is it. Did temp this morning but it was only after 1:45min of solid sleep and it was 36.58 which is really low for me but i dont think i can go on it as it is was broken sleep.


----------



## piglet24

Hi guys. can I join? I've been trolling threads and I don't know where to hang out where everyone else is actively giving each other morale boost. We all know its pretty difficult and there are just some days that you just want to shut everything and and forget the whole thing. I don't want to sound bitter. I am hopeful. I will always be hopeful that one day we will all have our BFP's.

Anyway, I'm 34 and hubby is 35. Have been TTC #1 for almost 4 years now. I am diagnosed with PCOS and lately my new OB found out my insulin is high that's why I don't ovulate. I have to take Metformin for almost 4 months now. December and January didn't have my period. By February finally did. Now March is almost over and no sign of AF yet. I don't want to take HPT anymore. I don't want to be depress this week. its my friend's birthday and I'm sort of hosting it. 

By the way, I have this sharp pain shooting in my breast towards the nipple. It's just fleeting. What could it possibly mean. Had those pains like on and off for almost 4 days now.


----------



## madtowngirl

I would also like to join in. It's been more than a year since my mc. I'm starting to feel really down and depressed, and feeling like I'll never have my LO. I'm 31, been TTC since October 2012. I ovulate, and I have normal-ish cycles. I just started Clomid in January. Hopefully soon I'll have some answers.

Piglet - are you taking any medicines? I noticed an increase in my breast pain when I started Clomid. I also noticed that my breasts started to hurt during my cycle after my mc. That never happened prior to my mc.


----------



## Msmith9

Piglet, I know the feeling :( Hubby and I are at year three of TTC and the 2 years before that we were not trying, but not preventing either. I too had the same trouble trying to figure out where I "belonged".
The girls on this thread are great.... just enough support when you need it!
Hope AF Shows up soon, the only thing worse than her showing up is her NOT showing up when you need her!


----------



## Tella

Welcome girls, hope you find some comfort here and that it will be a short stay for you guys! 

piglet, I don't normally get any boob pains but when I was pregnant so my natural reaction would have been to test but I understand completely about not wanting to be down. I would consider giving the met time to work as I have seen so many natural bfps with it. Have you been trying to keep your insulin at Bay with lifestyle changes as well? 

mad, I know exactly how you feel. Our Anniversary toys year marks exactly 1 year since my bfp and then may the mc. really thought that I might be lucky and get pregnant soon again but I don't know who I was kidding. 

mssmith, hows the Clomid treating you? What days you Oing on?


----------



## piglet24

Thanks for the reply girls! Always looking forward in opening this website. How are you guys doing?

@madtowngirl: yep I'm taking Metformin 1500 mg a day. This is to control my insulin. Per my OB the reason I don't ovulate because of my high insulin which is also caused by my PCOS.

@Msmith9: Sometimes, I don't know what I want to happen every month...sometimes I want AF to show up so I would know I'm ovulating and everything is working just fine down there but then part of me also don't want AF to show up coz that would mean I'm probably prego. it's dilemma! I'm so torn! :)

@Tella: I never have this sharp pain in my boobs. I have heavy boobs before AF comes. Since I'm too chicken to do a HPT I'll just visit my OB when she gets back from her vacation. Hopefully this is nothing to be concerned about. Yes, I have been staying away from baked goods and white bread. All whole wheat and been trying to gobble more oats now. Stayed away from soda too. A little exercise here and there. But I keep my body moving.


----------



## Msmith9

Tella- It's been awful... hot flashes, mood swings, bloating, nausea.... you name it! I am one of THOSE people that gets every side effect! 

This month I felt O pain on the 18th and 19th.... I decided to leave out OPKs this month... I previously drove myself nuts with those, and thought I'd wait for the labs to come back and say that I am for sure ovulating on 100mg before I get into that again.Hubby and I BD'd every other day from CD 12- 19. 
I caught myself being hopeful today due to the fact that I have been crying at the drop of a hat lately.... but that also comes with the Clomid :(
~ I see you are on CD 15... any sign of O for you??? I hope so!


Piglet- I hear ya! I feel like I have that same battle every month, especially before I was back on Clomid.... I had a cycle that was 87 days... I was so anxious for AF to show up... but just hoped that it would somehow end up that I was finally prego.

MadTown- Hope that Clomid helps you get your sticky! Are you trying anything else with Clomid? Temping, OPKs?


----------



## Miss_Kate

Hi ladies, I'd like to join in here. Hubby and I have been NTNP/TTC for close to 3 years now, just about as long as we've been married and we have our 3 year anniversary in June. I have never even seen a shadow of a BFP, AF always seems to arrive right on time and it's just so hard. I'm currently taking 800mg of Vitex per day to see if that does anything, just started that 2 weeks ago. We're also using conceive plus and OPK's steady for the next 2-3 mos unless we get a BFP. If not I'm scheduling with a doc as that will be my 3 year mark. :(


----------



## Tella

piglet24 said:


> Thanks for the reply girls! Always looking forward in opening this website. How are you guys doing?
> 
> @madtowngirl: yep I'm taking Metformin 1500 mg a day. This is to control my insulin. Per my OB the reason I don't ovulate because of my high insulin which is also caused by my PCOS.
> 
> @Msmith9: Sometimes, I don't know what I want to happen every month...sometimes I want AF to show up so I would know I'm ovulating and everything is working just fine down there but then part of me also don't want AF to show up coz that would mean I'm probably prego. it's dilemma! I'm so torn! :)
> 
> @Tella: I never have this sharp pain in my boobs. I have heavy boobs before AF comes. Since I'm too chicken to do a HPT I'll just visit my OB when she gets back from her vacation. Hopefully this is nothing to be concerned about. Yes, I have been staying away from baked goods and white bread. All whole wheat and been trying to gobble more oats now. Stayed away from soda too. A little exercise here and there. But I keep my body moving.

LOL you have alot more will power than what i would have. I would test long before going to the doc :lol:

Also something else you can consider is to not have any carbs and sugars after 3 in the afternoon. After 3 the body stimulates insulin to counter the effect of the sugars and carb and that has a bad influence on your egg quality. As your eggs grow the most during the night when the body is in a resting state.

Ive been doing a Gluten restricted diet, and wow it has made such a big difference. The last 16days i have been really bad and eating all crap and i can so feel it. As of today im completely back on it and wont cave in again.



Msmith9 said:


> Tella- It's been awful... hot flashes, mood swings, bloating, nausea.... you name it! I am one of THOSE people that gets every side effect!
> 
> This month I felt O pain on the 18th and 19th.... I decided to leave out OPKs this month... I previously drove myself nuts with those, and thought I'd wait for the labs to come back and say that I am for sure ovulating on 100mg before I get into that again.Hubby and I BD'd every other day from CD 12- 19.
> I caught myself being hopeful today due to the fact that I have been crying at the drop of a hat lately.... but that also comes with the Clomid :(
> ~ I see you are on CD 15... any sign of O for you??? I hope so!
> 
> 
> Piglet- I hear ya! I feel like I have that same battle every month, especially before I was back on Clomid.... I had a cycle that was 87 days... I was so anxious for AF to show up... but just hoped that it would somehow end up that I was finally prego.
> 
> MadTown- Hope that Clomid helps you get your sticky! Are you trying anything else with Clomid? Temping, OPKs?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Clomid is horrid like that, i also had all those symptoms. Maybe ask your FS about Femara it hardly has any hectic symptoms.

Fxd you wont need anything else and this is your bfp month with that great BD schedule of yours.


----------



## Tella

Miss_Kate said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join in here. Hubby and I have been NTNP/TTC for close to 3 years now, just about as long as we've been married and we have our 3 year anniversary in June. I have never even seen a shadow of a BFP, AF always seems to arrive right on time and it's just so hard. I'm currently taking 800mg of Vitex per day to see if that does anything, just started that 2 weeks ago. We're also using conceive plus and OPK's steady for the next 2-3 mos unless we get a BFP. If not I'm scheduling with a doc as that will be my 3 year mark. :(

Hi :wave:

Sorry that you need to join us but welcome and hope that you wont need that doc appointment but a obgyn for a scan :winkwink:

I got my BFP last year a few months before getting to the 3 year mark, just yours will be a take home baby :hugs:

Vitex didnt do much for me, my O stayed the same and my LP went shorter so i stopped it. Hope it helps you!!

Do you temp at all to confirm O?


----------



## madtowngirl

@Msmith9 - I'm using opks, but I'm not temping. My doctor actually told me not to temp, she very animatedly told me she'd never seen it work for anyone. But the main reason I stopped temping was because it was stressing me out too much. But I know that I do ovulate, and when. Last month I did try Mucinex during my fertile period. To be honest, I don't think it really does anything, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## piglet24

@Miss_Kate: Welcome to our little boat of hopeful mothers to be! Hope we could share the burden and frustrations of your TTC journey.

(I sounded like a shrink! *giggle*) I'm trying to be cheerful about this.

@Msmith9: right? right? This chasing the AF thing is making me crazy. 

@Tella: It's not will power...it's my fear of seeing that BFN over and over again. It will just make me sad. One week to go and my OB will be arriving. I just hope that nothing serious is going on down there.


----------



## Msmith9

madtowngirl said:


> @Msmith9 - I'm using opks, but I'm not temping. My doctor actually told me not to temp, she very animatedly told me she'd never seen it work for anyone. But the main reason I stopped temping was because it was stressing me out too much. But I know that I do ovulate, and when. Last month I did try Mucinex during my fertile period. To be honest, I don't think it really does anything, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


I was just curious, I have never done temping... I feel like it would just give me one more thing to stress about.


----------



## Msmith9

Miss_Kate said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join in here. Hubby and I have been NTNP/TTC for close to 3 years now, just about as long as we've been married and we have our 3 year anniversary in June. I have never even seen a shadow of a BFP, AF always seems to arrive right on time and it's just so hard. I'm currently taking 800mg of Vitex per day to see if that does anything, just started that 2 weeks ago. We're also using conceive plus and OPK's steady for the next 2-3 mos unless we get a BFP. If not I'm scheduling with a doc as that will be my 3 year mark. :(

Welcome... Hubby and I have also been trying to conceive for 3 years now... it's no fun. Hope you don't need that DR appt!:flower:


----------



## Msmith9

Tella said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply girls! Always looking forward in opening this website. How are you guys doing?
> 
> @madtowngirl: yep I'm taking Metformin 1500 mg a day. This is to control my insulin. Per my OB the reason I don't ovulate because of my high insulin which is also caused by my PCOS.
> 
> @Msmith9: Sometimes, I don't know what I want to happen every month...sometimes I want AF to show up so I would know I'm ovulating and everything is working just fine down there but then part of me also don't want AF to show up coz that would mean I'm probably prego. it's dilemma! I'm so torn! :)
> 
> @Tella: I never have this sharp pain in my boobs. I have heavy boobs before AF comes. Since I'm too chicken to do a HPT I'll just visit my OB when she gets back from her vacation. Hopefully this is nothing to be concerned about. Yes, I have been staying away from baked goods and white bread. All whole wheat and been trying to gobble more oats now. Stayed away from soda too. A little exercise here and there. But I keep my body moving.
> 
> LOL you have alot more will power than what i would have. I would test long before going to the doc :lol:
> 
> Also something else you can consider is to not have any carbs and sugars after 3 in the afternoon. After 3 the body stimulates insulin to counter the effect of the sugars and carb and that has a bad influence on your egg quality. As your eggs grow the most during the night when the body is in a resting state.
> 
> Ive been doing a Gluten restricted diet, and wow it has made such a big difference. The last 16days i have been really bad and eating all crap and i can so feel it. As of today im completely back on it and wont cave in again.
> 
> 
> 
> Msmith9 said:
> 
> 
> Tella- It's been awful... hot flashes, mood swings, bloating, nausea.... you name it! I am one of THOSE people that gets every side effect!
> 
> This month I felt O pain on the 18th and 19th.... I decided to leave out OPKs this month... I previously drove myself nuts with those, and thought I'd wait for the labs to come back and say that I am for sure ovulating on 100mg before I get into that again.Hubby and I BD'd every other day from CD 12- 19.
> I caught myself being hopeful today due to the fact that I have been crying at the drop of a hat lately.... but that also comes with the Clomid :(
> ~ I see you are on CD 15... any sign of O for you??? I hope so!
> 
> 
> Piglet- I hear ya! I feel like I have that same battle every month, especially before I was back on Clomid.... I had a cycle that was 87 days... I was so anxious for AF to show up... but just hoped that it would somehow end up that I was finally prego.
> 
> MadTown- Hope that Clomid helps you get your sticky! Are you trying anything else with Clomid? Temping, OPKs?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Clomid is horrid like that, i also had all those symptoms. Maybe ask your FS about Femara it hardly has any hectic symptoms.
> 
> Fxd you wont need anything else and this is your bfp month with that great BD schedule of yours.Click to expand...


Thanks! Unfortunately I was a sucker and tested last night.... way too early as it was only CD 25 but of course the BFN did me in. I'm usually pretty good at not testing early... was just in a funky mood I guess.
DR called today and said that according to 21 day progesterone check, I did ovulate this month on the 100mg.:happy dance: 


I was looking into Femara... I had heard that the side effects were nothing like Clomid... I'm sold on that alone! I think that if we don't get a BFP within the next 2 or 3 cycles I'm going to go for and IUI... see if that gives us a boost.


----------



## Miss_Kate

Tella said:


> Miss_Kate said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'd like to join in here. Hubby and I have been NTNP/TTC for close to 3 years now, just about as long as we've been married and we have our 3 year anniversary in June. I have never even seen a shadow of a BFP, AF always seems to arrive right on time and it's just so hard. I'm currently taking 800mg of Vitex per day to see if that does anything, just started that 2 weeks ago. We're also using conceive plus and OPK's steady for the next 2-3 mos unless we get a BFP. If not I'm scheduling with a doc as that will be my 3 year mark. :(
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> Sorry that you need to join us but welcome and hope that you wont need that doc appointment but a obgyn for a scan :winkwink:
> 
> I got my BFP last year a few months before getting to the 3 year mark, just yours will be a take home baby :hugs:
> 
> Vitex didnt do much for me, my O stayed the same and my LP went shorter so i stopped it. Hope it helps you!!
> 
> Do you temp at all to confirm O?Click to expand...

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. :hugs: Here's hoping it's a scan and not a fertility appt, we're giving it the best shot we have these next couple months. Yikes, I'm trying the Vitex to lengthen my LP, so I'm hoping that doesn't happen :shrug: I have temped in the past, I am terrible about remembering though so I am not consistent with it like I should be. If this cycle turns out to be another BFN, I'm going to add temping into my routine.. will have to set an alarm or something. :laugh2:


----------



## Tella

mssmith, sorry about the bfn but it's still early. my fs only started giving me femara at my first iui. So maybe yours will to. 

madtown, temping is great to confirm o as its the only method to tell you that it had happened for certain except for blood tests. It will only help you get pregnant in the sense that you will know when you Oing and if your lp is long enough. But that takes time. 

misskate, look I'm also horrible with the routine of temping and my dogs keep waking me so I wake up at random times which isn't a great help. This month I couldn't really be bothered as I'm taking a chilled month and with a yi right over my fertile period there is no chance of a bfp. 

piglet, I also hate a bfn but still manages to convince myself that it will be better to get rid of the hope than hold on for it. b luckily I have the downs for a day and then I find power to press on.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Today was test day. Stark white BFN for me. Waiting on AF so we can start cycle 3, which is the last our RE will allow. If it doesn't work, we are on to IVF.


----------



## Tella

sorry xop:hugs: most fs only recommend 3 iui as stats show the best best results in 3, fxd you get your bfp on your 3rd time lucky.


----------



## madtowngirl

Msmith9 said:


> I was just curious, I have never done temping... I feel like it would just give me one more thing to stress about.

Yea, it really kind of does give you one more thing to stress about. I did do it at the beginning, just to confirm that I did o, but honestly every morning it was like "omg I hope my temp isn't up, we didn't bd yesterday," or "I hope my temp finally went up." It was just too much, and now that I'm on Clomid, I get a blood test done every cycle anyway. I like the opks a lot better.


----------



## piglet24

@Tella: I wish I have the same will power as you do. I mean the courage to pee on the stick and get it over with. There is just something about seeing a negative that makes me sad the entire day which sometimes stretches into two days. 

I have also tried temping before. But since hubby works at night at the moment I can't sleep on my usual time so my waking time is different everyday.

I wish my OB is here already. I need to know what is going on inside my body.


----------



## Msmith9

xopiinkiieox said:


> Today was test day. Stark white BFN for me. Waiting on AF so we can start cycle 3, which is the last our RE will allow. If it doesn't work, we are on to IVF.


Sorry about the BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope next cycle is THE cycle!!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

NTNP/TTC for more than two and a half years now; only recently had our case submitted to a fertility unit. Wife needs to lose a little weight (only half a stone, will do it in no time), and I have a low sperm count (less than a million per ml) with severe low motility. When wife has lost weight, we're beginning ICSI which may involve taking the sperm straight from the source - still to be determined.

Never had a BFP.

So sick and tired of people getting pregnant left, right and centre but trying to stay positive. Fun fun ladies and gents.

Pinkys Brain


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Pinkys Brain said:


> NTNP/TTC for more than two and a half years now; only recently had our case submitted to a fertility unit. Wife needs to lose a little weight (only half a stone, will do it in no time), and I have a low sperm count (less than a million per ml) with severe low motility. When wife has lost weight, we're beginning ICSI which may involve taking the sperm straight from the source - *still determined to be positive*.
> 
> Never had a BFP.
> 
> So sick and tired of people getting pregnant left, right and centre but trying to stay positive. Fun fun ladies and gents.
> 
> Pinkys Brain

Sorry I couldn't find an edit button. Now fixed that major EFF up. :)


----------



## Tella

madtowngirl said:


> Msmith9 said:
> 
> 
> I was just curious, I have never done temping... I feel like it would just give me one more thing to stress about.
> 
> Yea, it really kind of does give you one more thing to stress about. I did do it at the beginning, just to confirm that I did o, but honestly every morning it was like "omg I hope my temp isn't up, we didn't bd yesterday," or "I hope my temp finally went up." It was just too much, and now that I'm on Clomid, I get a blood test done every cycle anyway. I like the opks a lot better.Click to expand...

Its awesome if you get monitored and dont have to stress about temping. I stopped for 2 years and only started now again just to see for interest sake if my temps are the same as pre MC as my body has changed so much and it has actually made my Pre O temps lower than it used to be. 

But i have had the exact same problem about worrying if it did go up or didnt and that was the reason i stopped. I was so obsessed that i actually had 3 charts, the one with original times, one adjusted and one with second temp of wake up and it drove me bonkers :dohh: But ive learned from that mistake, wont do that ever again.



piglet24 said:


> @Tella: I wish I have the same will power as you do. I mean the courage to pee on the stick and get it over with. There is just something about seeing a negative that makes me sad the entire day which sometimes stretches into two days.
> 
> I have also tried temping before. But since hubby works at night at the moment I can't sleep on my usual time so my waking time is different everyday.
> 
> I wish my OB is here already. I need to know what is going on inside my body.

Cant wait to hear whats happening, please update.



Pinkys Brain said:


> Pinkys Brain said:
> 
> 
> NTNP/TTC for more than two and a half years now; only recently had our case submitted to a fertility unit. Wife needs to lose a little weight (only half a stone, will do it in no time), and I have a low sperm count (less than a million per ml) with severe low motility. When wife has lost weight, we're beginning ICSI which may involve taking the sperm straight from the source - *still determined to be positive*.
> 
> Never had a BFP.
> 
> So sick and tired of people getting pregnant left, right and centre but trying to stay positive. Fun fun ladies and gents.
> 
> Pinkys Brain
> 
> Sorry I couldn't find an edit button. Now fixed that major EFF up. :)Click to expand...

Im so impressed to actually get a man on here :thumbup: Its awesome that you so much apart of this journey. My DH knows about the forum and will occasionally ask what the ladies are saying but that is it.

Good luck with your wifes weight loss, it is amazing how much of a difference half a stone can make in TTC. There is a lady on here whos DH had very bad prognosis and his urologist put him on something else that had amazing results in both volume and motility. Look her up and read her first post on her journal. Bubumaci is her name. 

Ive been through 2 ICSIs already so if you have any questions, ask away.

AFM > Just enjoying this chilled cycle!!!!! Definitely Od, confirmed with temps and now im putting the thermometer away!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Tella said:


> Im so impressed to actually get a man on here :thumbup: Its awesome that you so much apart of this journey. My DH knows about the forum and will occasionally ask what the ladies are saying but that is it.
> 
> Good luck with your wifes weight loss, it is amazing how much of a difference half a stone can make in TTC. There is a lady on here whos DH had very bad prognosis and his urologist put him on something else that had amazing results in both volume and motility. Look her up and read her first post on her journal. Bubumaci [/URL]is her name.
> 
> Ive been through 2 ICSIs already so if you have any questions, ask away

Well actually; first question - what is the general chance of success? My wife has no known fertility problems beyond the weight issue. I figure, since my healthy sperm that they find, won't need to actually MOVE - then it might be more successful? Oh so trying to look on the bright side! 

So few men here - yeah I did notice that! :D


----------



## Tella

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well actually; first question - what is the general chance of success? My wife has no known fertility problems beyond the weight issue. I figure, since my healthy sperm that they find, won't need to actually MOVE - then it might be more successful? Oh so trying to look on the bright side!
> 
> So few men here - yeah I did notice that! :D

The average success rate is 45-50% but considering your wife is healthy there might be a increase in your chances of success. 

With ICSI the sperm must just be healthy, what is your morphology sitting on? As that is more the contributing factor in ICSI

IVF is a very taxing but also very exciting path. All the appointments and actual fertilization reports and growth to me was inspiring as i know that it was actually happening unlike TI where you wonder if the sperm met the egg.

Just a fair warning, the hormones you inject has funny side effects and can make one a bit moody and unreasonable :haha: I once almost attacked my DH for eating off my plate :rofl: it is a joke till today :blush:


----------



## Pinkys Brain

I'm afraid I don't know the specifics regarding my morphology; only just getting into all this so not sure on all of what everything means.

But yep, we're very excited to get started and see where it goes. The only way is up. :)


----------



## Tella

normally when they do a sperm analysis they test for count, motility and morphology. morphology is the % of sperm with normal heads. Some times they have 2 heads or tails. To big or to small heads which make then useless. 

Having a positive outlook makes it alot easier. Keep it up and a hope your visit in this thread is short lived and that we will soon be following you and your wife's pregnancy journal.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Oh the Doc did say that he thinks it's possible my sperm are missing a Y chromosome? I had a blood test today which might be to check that - although how blood from my arm is gonna check my sperm - I don't know! Just gimme a baby! :lol:


----------



## Tella

hmmn you've got me there. y chromosome is the male gene. So if you have lots of x chromosomes then it means a girl is high chances.


----------



## piglet24

This is so refreshing... having a male member on this thread. welcome @Pinkys Brain. I hope your blood test shows positive results. The connection with the blood from your arm and your sperm - it is a mystery. :) 

@Tella: The days are crawling!! Can April 8 come sooooooon. I'm not feeling well since last night. I was craving for some fried chicken and so had to forced DH to drive to buy some, Out of 5 pieces of chicken I only ate 1 and he gobbled the rest. After sometime I felt nauseous. I ran to the toilet in case the chicken is planning to do an exit from my mouth. I only heaved saliva. (sorry, am I grossing you guys out?) Like tons of saliva. I cried because it was just horrible. I would have preferred if something did came out of my mouth aside from the saliva. 

Anyway, now I still have that feeling of wanting to puke but didn't ate much this morning. just pancake. *sigh*

How are you guys? Any update?


----------



## Tella

piglet24 said:


> This is so refreshing... having a male member on this thread. welcome @Pinkys Brain. I hope your blood test shows positive results. The connection with the blood from your arm and your sperm - it is a mystery. :)
> 
> @Tella: The days are crawling!! Can April 8 come sooooooon. I'm not feeling well since last night. I was craving for some fried chicken and so had to forced DH to drive to buy some, Out of 5 pieces of chicken I only ate 1 and he gobbled the rest. After sometime I felt nauseous. I ran to the toilet in case the chicken is planning to do an exit from my mouth. I only heaved saliva. (sorry, am I grossing you guys out?) Like tons of saliva. I cried because it was just horrible. I would have preferred if something did came out of my mouth aside from the saliva.
> 
> Anyway, now I still have that feeling of wanting to puke but didn't ate much this morning. just pancake. *sigh*
> 
> How are you guys? Any update?

You killing me here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is your AF late? If yes how late?


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well the wife has cut out all biscuits, cakes, desserts, fried food and anything of the sort to try and get her weight down asap.
Was chatting to the wife last night and told her that one thing I'm really looking forward to, is holding the baby in my arms, a few hours after it's been born, while Mummy is sleeping, and watching Doctor Who together. :lol:


----------



## piglet24

@Tella: :) I'm CD57 as of today. But don't get excited yet.. I'm thinking maybe my PCOS just came back or something. I had my last period on February then March is absent. I don't actually know what I'm hoping for April. *sigh* I'm just too scared to take HPT. I'm actually going crazy thinking about it already. rawrr!

@Pinkys Brain: That's really sweet. You'd be a great dad. I hope everyone here will get the chance to have that moment.

Baby dust...dust....dust and more dusts!!


----------



## Tella

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well the wife has cut out all biscuits, cakes, desserts, fried food and anything of the sort to try and get her weight down asap.
> Was chatting to the wife last night and told her that one thing I'm really looking forward to, is holding the baby in my arms, a few hours after it's been born, while Mummy is sleeping, and watching Doctor Who together. :lol:

Awwww that is so sweet!!! You will get your little nunu to hold just a matter of a different journey than others.



piglet24 said:


> @Tella: :) I'm CD57 as of today. But don't get excited yet.. I'm thinking maybe my PCOS just came back or something. I had my last period on February then March is absent. I don't actually know what I'm hoping for April. *sigh* I'm just too scared to take HPT. I'm actually going crazy thinking about it already. rawrr!
> 
> @Pinkys Brain: That's really sweet. You'd be a great dad. I hope everyone here will get the chance to have that moment.
> 
> Baby dust...dust....dust and more dusts!!

Did you confirm ovulation? Im really hoping for you that this is the end off the ttc journey and a pregnancy journey. Good thing about waiting is that by the time you see your doc you will be over the stressful part of the pregnancy


----------



## mariposa0283

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well the wife has cut out all biscuits, cakes, desserts, fried food and anything of the sort to try and get her weight down asap.
> Was chatting to the wife last night and told her that one thing I'm really looking forward to, is holding the baby in my arms, a few hours after it's been born, while Mummy is sleeping, and watching Doctor Who together. :lol:

holy turds, we have a guy on the forums!? awesome. i like you just for the simple fact you like doctor who and pinky and the brain!


----------



## piglet24

@Tella: That's the thing. I can't confirm ovulation because I haven't done BBT for almost a year now. :( Sigh. Come Tuesday already. Its a bit of a torture. 

What have you guys been doing over the weekend? Is it over there at your side? :)


----------



## Tella

Oh ok now i understand not wanting to test. I only test when I know when o has been. but I'm luckily that since I've been for ovarian drilling I have regular cycles and o every cycle. 

Been a very very very busy weekend. Had sushi on Friday night, Saturday morning did a 6.5km obstacle race, then a wedding and today I had a photoshoot at a church and then went shopping for a dress for our vow renewal, and now I'm on the couch. My body is aching so much from the race! !!! Great but busy like I said! and yours?


----------



## Msmith9

Hope everything is well with everyone.. 

Pinky- Welcome! Nice to see a Hubby involved on here! Hope you don't have to stay too long! 

Tella- I see you had a very busy week... other than that how are you feeling?

Piglet- I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you! I'm also waiting on the 8th, to start another round of Clomid.


----------



## Tella

Msmith, fxd this will be your last round of clomid and it will bring that bfp for you!!!!

Im feeling fine just very sore from the Warrior race, i feel 70years old :haha:


----------



## piglet24

@Tella: Wow! That was quite a race. A little action like that is nice to break from a normal everyday. I think its good.. mentally. You get to forget about "some" things and not be stressed out.

@Msmith: So you're also waiting for the 8th huh? Well, its tomorrow already. baby dust to all of us here.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well, the wife has been dieting for six days now when she chose to step on the scales. She was told she needed to get down to 89kg to begin ICSI. Today, she is down to 89.5. Another couple of days and we can sign the forms and make a start. :D


----------



## Tella

WOW that is amazing, she must just keep it up while you wait for it to start.

Fxd you get to start asap. When do you get your blood results back.


----------



## piglet24

@Pinkys Brain: Go go go!! Crossing my fingers for you guys.

Anyhoo, I was supposed to go to my OB today, but the hospital called me yesterday to inform me my doctor extended her vacation and won't be coming in for another 15 days. sooooooo I can't wait that long. I just have to face my fear then and buy a HPT later today. *sigh* :(


----------



## Tella

Keeping everything crossed for you and that your fear will become the out most happiest day in your life! !!!!


----------



## piglet24

And so the violin cried...while I bawled for a good 30 minutes. Its a BFN. This is why I hate doing HPTs. It makes me expect. I know its wrong to expect. I was just so hopeful that after two months of taking Metformin I finally did had my period last February then was absent by March. I thought.... *sigh*

I guess everything happens for a reason. I want to visit my doctor.. I hope she gets here already. I don't want to visit other doctors. What do you think guys? Should I check with another doctor while my OB is out of the country?


----------



## Tella

I'm so so so sorry piglet :hugs:

im very fussy on my doc so I would wait unless it's an emergency. I just find it strange that she extends her leave when she has appointments to keep too. 

I think they say it takes met about 3 months to start showing the benefits, so don't loose hope is still well in its time. soon you should see regulation in your cycles.


----------



## Msmith9

piglet24 said:


> And so the violin cried...while I bawled for a good 30 minutes. Its a BFN. This is why I hate doing HPTs. It makes me expect. I know its wrong to expect. I was just so hopeful that after two months of taking Metformin I finally did had my period last February then was absent by March. I thought.... *sigh*
> 
> I guess everything happens for a reason. I want to visit my doctor.. I hope she gets here already. I don't want to visit other doctors. What do you think guys? Should I check with another doctor while my OB is out of the country?

I'm so sorry... I took this last BFN pretty hard myself, mostly because it's been the first time in a long time that I actually let myself get excited about trying again. As for the Dr situation, do you have another in mind? Maybe one that works in the same office as your OB?


----------



## piglet24

@Tella: Thank you so much for the virtual hugs...I could use like a ton. We're the same, I mean about doctors. For a moment, I wanted to go to another doctor but then I would have to tell her about my history again. Then I would go through a new set of lab exams which I have already done. Its exhausting. So I have decided to wait and continue with the met.

@Msmith9: Thanks. I also made myself excited about the whole thing just because I had my period the previous month. *sigh* I have decided not to go to another doctor. I'll just wait out for a little longer.

Honestly, the 30 minute bawling was not exactly 30 minutes. It was more like the entire day. :) My husband was sweet enough to come home early and well, just hugged me. And yes, he bought me ice cream. So, who can't smile with a tub of ice cream right?

baby dust and hopeful hearts to all of us here...


----------



## Msmith9

@Piglet: Any news from your Dr. yet? Your hubby sounds like he is super supportive! :flower:

I'm on CD 20 and still not "O" pains... I had a month full of family emergencies and totally forgot to start OPK's this month... so was depending on the pain to let me know SOMETHING was happening down there, as this may be my last round of Clomid. 

@Tella: I couldn't remember if you had said you were on Clomid before Femara... but I was curious, if you were, did you Dr. want you to take a break between the Clomid and Femara for you IUI? I know you have to take breaks between every couple Clomid cycles... I am to make an appt. if no + this month, just wondering if I'm going to be told to take a break first or if we can just get on with the next step!


----------



## Msmith9

Aunt Flow showed up today... Taking it extra hard because I know that this is our last round of Clomid.... I know we have more steps that we can take....I guess I was just secretly hoping that after all this time, it would "just happen".


----------



## Tella

mssmith :hugs: so sorry af showed up! why don't you ask you fs for Femara rather than Clomid. It doesn't have all the side effects and alot of ppl have success with it. 

Good luck with this last cycle


----------



## sugarpi24

Hello! Its been awhile since ive been on here. DH and I are back on the path of TTC....OB is going to start me on metformin for now and i see him in 3 months and maybe talk about putting me back on femera. He also gave me a diet to go by and told me to drink lots of water and do some walking...nothing hard core just walk. So hope this works we have tried everything else besides IVF and we dont have the $ to do IVF. We are in the process of refinancing our house and trying to get it fixed up too so lots going on here. Hope the rest of this year goes better and we get the house fixed up and a BFP with it! :) Gotta dream big right! Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## Msmith9

sugarpi24 said:


> Hello! Its been awhile since ive been on here. DH and I are back on the path of TTC....OB is going to start me on metformin for now and i see him in 3 months and maybe talk about putting me back on femera. He also gave me a diet to go by and told me to drink lots of water and do some walking...nothing hard core just walk. So hope this works we have tried everything else besides IVF and we dont have the $ to do IVF. We are in the process of refinancing our house and trying to get it fixed up too so lots going on here. Hope the rest of this year goes better and we get the house fixed up and a BFP with it! :) Gotta dream big right! Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!

Welcome back, although, I'm sorry you had to return to the forum... Hope you don't have to stay long. :) :hugs:


----------



## Tella

welcome back sugar, Fxd the diverted attention of the house brings that bfp along!!! Good luck with all the work on the house, it is very trying at times to have ppl in your house all the time.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah if we get this loan it's going be very crazy around here! :) started the metformin today :) hope it works! Very hard to stick to the diet my doctor gave me but we will see!


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Bump. Anyone still here?


----------



## ashknowsbest

:) i am


----------



## 1stbaby4me

ashknowsbest said:


> :) i am


I have an appointment next month for a ivf consultation. This will be my 3rd try at ivf. Last 2 at different clinic ended in chemicals. I'm 40 in 2 weeks, trying to conceive my first. DH is 36 and his SA before he started supplements was on the low end of normal. We have been ttc since May 2013.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ugh I'm so sorry you've had 2 chemicals with your last cycles :hugs: It's so frustrating when it doesn't work! You can check out my history in my signature. I've been through the ringer also.


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Thanks, Ash. I've read this entire thread and I have followed your journey, I admire your strength and fortitude. I'm sure you will get your baby soon.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, so sorry to see that you still battling with this stupid journey!! You are all amazing and such strong woman for taking on this journey every day when you wake up. 

To give a little bit of inspiration, after 4y4m i got my BFP and is officially in 2nd tri, i never in a million years thought it will happen to me until i met a wonderful group of people that kept me positive with prayer and our miracle was given to us.

I do believe the right ppl gets placed on your path and one of those was a doctor that specializes in Immune treatment and following 6 months of Covocort (low dosage cortisone) treatment we had our bfp. It was my last resort at why all my treatments was failing if i had no issues except endo...

I really wish you all the best and get to experience the wonder of pregnancy and that you will also look back at your ttc journey and just have that feeling of it was all worth it, every tear and injection etc taken.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hello lovelies, Ash I have bookmarked your blog will be popping across soon to have a nosey. I'm so sorry to see that you are still here :(

Lots of lovely new faces posting, I can't ait to get to know you all!

For those of you that don't know me, I am the original creator of this thread. We will be hitting the 5 year LTTTC mark next week and it seemed fitting I stop in to see how everyone is getting on?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi feisty! It will be 5 years for us this October. Such a weird thing to say. We'll get through it. I'm on a break right now not thinking about TTC too much. My hubby and I are having a cycle done at CCRM in April. Hoping for the best.


----------



## fisher640

Hi feisty and Ash!!!! 
I also still have this thread bookmarked. I'm going to start stalking your blog now Ashley (I still keep tabs on your Ravelry doings) I love you both <3 this is the greatest thread ever

<3 Fisher (also on this thread from the very first page) Best of luck to everyone that's come on board since, we're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey fisher! Lovely to see you, huge congrats darling :)

Well we are on the IVF wagon, just waiting for my March cycle and then we will officially be starting our IVF journey :)


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies, Never give up!! I finally got my BFP after 5 years & 3 months this January! ! Best of luck to all of you, I will be stalking! Expecting your BFP'S soon!


----------



## Beccadxo

Hi ladies, I am new to this forum! Hope you don't mind me joining :)
Me and my partner are also ttc our first, I'm not sure if I fall into the ltttc catagory but I was on depo provera contraception injection for about 3-4 years and came off it last February so it would of worn off by May, and we have been ttc since!
It's frustrating and upsetting seeing bfn every month but I am finally getting a regular cycle these last couple of months and keep feeling like I'm ovulating, so I am trying to stay positive!

Good luck to you ladies waiting for your IVFs and congrats to anybody who has had their bfp! :) xx


----------



## Dazed

I'm still here. I hope to be joining you FF. Have my consult Monday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FF - I'm starting my next IVF cycle in April. I hope so bad this will be the success we have been waiting for and we can stop this IVF madness!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wantabby huge congratulations lovely! It always lifts my spirits seeing one of the veterans finally graduating! :hugs:

Beccadxo you are more than welcome to join us, but you may find people that are closer to the length of trying time as you in the main ttc forum :flower:

Dazed that is exciting news! It would be wonderful to find someone to go through the IVF roller coaster with.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash, yay you will be on the IVF wagon too :D

We need to have ICSI Due to DH :spermy: but I am trying to remain positive and not dwell on the fact there is a higher risk of birth defects with ICSI. I refuse to Google anything as it just stresses me.


----------



## Brittbri

Hi! I'm somewhat in a similar place as you. Me and dh have been ttc since January 2011. I have all normal hormone levels, had an hsg come back normal, had a laparoscopy that came back clear, have done 1 iui with clomid and ovidrel, was on 7 cycles of clomid and nothing. Hubby had a sa come back normal. So at this point, we are unexplained infertility. We have always ntnp but since actively ttc have not had the first bfp. It's definitely frustrating. But I go back to see my re next week to see what steps are next, but I know for sure we cannot afford ivf at this point. Hoping and praying for everyone to get the bfp we all long for


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi everyone, I am back and getting ready for IVF # 2. Just wanted to see how everyone was. I know this was an old thread I was a part of years ago but I do hope we can all reconnect.


----------

